# Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N



## ejtagle

He aquí la próxima encarnación de un amplificador UCD, pero esta vez sólo con mosfets canal N, escalable de 25Wrms (o menos) a 1250Wrms) ... ! -- Esta vez, estamos aprovechando, que al menos , acá en Argentina, el IR2110 se está consiguiendo a buen precio, y eso hace posible no volverse loco con drivers de mosfet discretos, y usar sólo mosfets canal-N... Y de paso, el amplificador anda a la una!

Aclaremos que esto es una prueba de concepto en la que se han omitido muchas de las características deseables en amplificadores de alta potencia, como protecciones y fusibles que quedarán a cargo del lector.
El objetivo principal de este proyecto es acercar un amplificador Clase D a quienes no tengan experiencia con este tipo de circuitos y una de las reglas más importantes en su diseño fue el simplificarlo al máximo posible y usar sólo componentes comunes, de bajo costo y fáciles de conseguir para todos.

Queda también como ejercicio para el lector, con qué alimentar este monstruito, si es que realmente quieren llegar a su potencia máxima ... (una idea, la fuente que posteó mnicolau se podría potenciar para llegar a 1000W o más ) ...

En el PDF está el diagrama, la placa, y el listado de materiales. Hay, al lado del diagrama, una tabla con los valores de los componentes a emplear para diferentes potencias. 

He especificado como mosfets los IRFP250 ... No son los únicos posibles... Para menores potencias, podrían usarse mosfets mucho más baratos de canal N. Por ejemplo, si la tensión de alimentación nunca superará los +/-20 volts, se podrían emplear los IRFZ44, o para 200Wrms sobre 4/8 ohms, el IRF640 ... Simplemente, mosfets más chicos calentarán más.

En relación al disipador, realmente, hay que ponerlo... Y el motivo es muy simple: Aunque este amplificador tiene una eficiencia teorica del 97%, a 1250Wrms , eso implica 37W de disipación en los mosfets, por lo que requieren disipador.
Sin embargo, por ejemplo, para sacales 200Wrms, la potencia disipada en los mosfets será 6W en cada uno, por lo que unos simples clips podrían andar bien. Simplemente, coloquen una lámina de aluminio como disipador... Y recuerden que esta vez, ambos mosfets tienen que ir aislados del disipador con micas y arandelas aislantes... Pero el TIP NO DEBE ir aislado, porque ese transistor pone el disipador a masa para suprimir la emisión de ruido

El último tema que me queda por nombrar es el tema del inductor de salida: Debe poder soportar la corriente pico de salida del amplificador sin saturarse ni quemarse. Yo personalmente, uso 1mm² de sección por cada 4 amper de corriente (es decir, para 8A, uso un alambre de 2mm² de sección) ... Preferentemente, en vez de usar un único alambre, usen 2 o 3 en paralelo cuya sección sumada dé la sección de alambre requerida. Esto mejorará el desempeño del inductor (yo usaría, para obtener una sección equivalente de 2mm², 3 alambres de 0.66mm² de sección puestos en paralelo)

Saludos, y espero que pueda servirles. 

PD1: Para aquellos que quieran mejorar el sonido aún más, recomiendo bajar las resistencias de gate lo más posible, pero ... con cuidado ... Porque si están demasiado bajas, se pueden empezar a calentar los mosfets o directamente quemarse.. Hay que ir bajando los valores de ambas resistencias lentamente, y probar si calienta o no, usando una fuente con limitación de corriente, y con el amplificador sin carga y sin señal de audio.

PD2: Si fuera posible, me gustaría que hicieran de este tema un "Destacado"... Hay muy pocos amplificadores clase D de superalta fidelidad posteados, y, realmente, creo que este proyecto podría ser muy bueno que quede para la posteridad, y que no se pierda en medio de la enorme cantidad de temas que se están abriendo de amplificador estándard clase AB o integrados , con la serie TDA,que aunque realmente son útiles para gente principiante, no aportan nada a la técnica de diseño o no tienen nada innovador... En fin, ojalá se dé !

PD3: Muchas gracias a toda la gente que ha estado hablando conmigo últimamente sobre este tema del amplificador clase D... Muchas de las cosas habladas fueron tomadas en cuenta para este diseño ... Especialmente nombro a ricardodeni, que fué uno de los primeros en intentar la combinación IR2110+LM311 !! --- Y hay muy mucha más gente, que en mayor o menor cuantía, ha colaborado.. Perdonen si no los nombro a todos, pero, gracias por toda la colaboración que han prestado desinteresadamente!

PD4: Sí, técnicamente, cambiando los mosfets por unos aún más potentes, y de más tensión, se podrían superar tranquilamente los 1250Wrms. El límite del IR2110, es +/-250 de alimentación, e incluso, usando un IR2113 (compatible pin a pin) , podría llevarse a +-300v. Eso sí, habría que cambiar los transistorcitos 2n5401 por mpsa92, y recalcular las resistencias que disipan potencia para que no se quemen. Ni la placa ni el diagrama en sí variarían. Así, como curiosidad, con esa tensíon de +/-300v, sobre 4 ohms , podrían obtenerse 11250Wrms ... Por supuesto, asumo que aquél que se ponga a modificar los valores para obtener una potencia tan alta, sabe en qué se mete, y no me pidan asesoramiento para llegar a esos valores, porque los considero ya demasiado peligrosos como para que alguien amateur se ponga a jugar con eso, ni hablar de la fuente e potencia que haría falta!

Aquí será re-dirigido a > 

Preguntas frecuentes sobre Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 mosfets N

(Útil si es la primera vez que trata con amplificadores similares)

PSX1: *Actualizando PCB's*


----------



## ejtagle

Para cacho... ¡¡¡ Muchísimas gracias ... Por lo del título y la chinche!!   -- Realmente, espero que les produzca tantas alegrías como a mí me produjo su diseño (larga historia ... Pero hubo otro hilo acá en el que discutimos sobre ésto mucho tiempo, y este es el resultado .

Para mnicolau... No, esta vez no hace falta subir la tensión de los zeners. Resulta ser que el par diferencial que uso (los 2 transistocitos) para transladar el nivel de señal de salida del LM311, referida a la masa de la señal de audio (que es la masa del LM311), a -VCC (que es la masa de las entradas del IR2110), compara justamente la tensión de salida del LM311 con masa, la misma masa del mismo LM311, por lo que, asi subiera la salida del comparador sólo 0.1 volts en relación a su masa, andaría (y sube bastante más) 

Suerte, yo continuaré leyendo y ayudando en lo que pueda


----------



## Fogonazo

Comentarios sobre amplificadores *"Terminados y funcionando"*


_ Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N _

_ Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N _

_ Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N _

_ Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N _

_ Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N _

_ Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N _

_ Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N _


*Edit: *

Mas amplificadores:

Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N


----------



## Tacatomon

Ejtagle, con este amplificador no hay limite en cuanto a los mosfets. Pero, si son mosfets con demasiada capacitancia de entrada? como la serie STW de st micro
ahhh, pero el IC se banca 2 amper, supongo que los manejará sin problemas. Bueno, creo yo...

Que dices.


----------



## ejtagle

No creo que haya dramas con los mosfets de ST (ni con ningún otro mosfet canal N) ... A lo sumo, será necesario ajustar la resistencia de gate de los mosfets, si es que el IR2110 no fuera capaz de apagarlos a tiempo (lo que realmente dudo ... soporta 2A!) --- O sea, valga el comentario ... Para casi cualquier mosfet N va a andar, en el peor de los casos, ajustando la resistencia de gate tiene que poderselos hacer andar. (por supuesto, esa clase de pruebas, recomiendo hacerlas con alguna clase de limitador de corriente de fuente de alimentación, para no arriesgarse a quemar los mosfets durante las pruebas... Yo diría que una bombita en serie con la alimentación, el amplificador andando pero sin el parlante conectado, y todo seguro!)
Saludos!

PD: Este amplificador tiene un bonus, y es que oscila a 250Khz... Eso aumenta la fidelidad, y también simplifica manejar mosfets más pesados ... Y además, como ambos mosfets son iguales, la carga que ve el IR en ambos es la misma, por lo que es mucho más fácil apagarlos y encenderlos en los momentos adecuados (misma carga total de gate, misma corriente de drive del IR, hace que los tiempos de conmutación para ambos mosfets sean los mismos)

PD2: Por ejemplo, el STW55NM60N , alimentando el amplificador con +/-300v podría dar 5000Wrms sobre 8 ohms. Por supuesto, que usar esa tensión de alimentación requiere recalcular algunas resistencias (por la disipación), aumentar la tensión que soportan algunos capacitores, cambiar los 2n5xxx por mspa92 y el TIP por algo que soporte más tensión (a la mente, me viene el MJE13007) . Pero, por lo demás el IR2110 puede manejar perfectamente la situación ... Y realmente, no creo que sea saludable hacer algo de 5000Wrms (son 5KWatts R.M.S!!!) para uso casero (porque para auto, no hay batería ni alternador normal que de esa corriente, ni hablemos de los CABLES que hacen falta!)


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola EJTAGLE, mi consulta es por pequeñas potencias como escribí en un post anterior. Para potencias de 25-60w que filtrado de fuente recomendás? 5000/10000uF por rama? mi intención sería probarlos para tweeters y parlantes de medios exclusivamente (ya se que con woofers no habría problema) en un sistema triamplificado para uso hogareño y de la más alta fidelidad posible (hifi o hiend como quieran llamarlo).
Desde ya muchas gracias
Iván


----------



## ejtagle

Realmente, para medios o agudos, el filtrado no es crítico. Con 4700u por rama estás mucho más que de sobra ... para 25W...Alimentás el amplificador con un poquito más de tensión (22 - 24 volts), y 4700u por rama van a ir muy bien... Eso suponiendo un simple transformador como fuente, con rectificación de onda completa), con fuentes switch, aún capacidades max chicas de filtrado andarían --- Son sólo 25W! -- O sea, en relación a la tensión que te dé la tabla, subis la tensión 2 o 3 volts para tener un poco de margen, así, aunque la tensión en los capacitores baje en 1 o 2 volts, no te afectará en la potencia máxima (y de todas formas, 60W en agudos es una barbaridad)


----------



## DanielU

Que % de THD tiene el amplificador a 100W?


----------



## ejtagle

Algunos datos: Tengan en cuenta que dependen en parte de la calidad de los componentes empleados y prolijidad en la realización ... Y que ajustar las resistencias de gate al menor valor posible, mejora aún más los valores ...

Distorsión 0.01% al 50% de potencia (para el amplificador a 600W, de un maximo de 1200W) . La distorsión baja aún más si se lo utiliza a menor potencia. Y la medición de distorsión que doy es para cualquier frecuencia en la banda de audio , de 20hz a 20khz! (se aclara, porque muchos amplificador dan la distorsión sólo para 1khz, pero a 10khz es mucho más grande. No es el caso de este amplificador)
Ruido de salida: 30uV aprox.
Impedancia de salida: Del orden de 20miliohms, o mejor (depende de los mosfets usados)
Ancho de Banda de Potencia: 0 a 23KHz (-3db) (eso es para obtener la máxima potencia, pero , el amplificador llega a frecuencias mucho más altas, sólo que no con toda la potencia
Ganancia de tensión: Simplemente, llega a máxima potencia con 2Vpp de señal de entrada (se puede cambiar con una resistencia)
Rechazo del ripple de alimentación: Mejor que 65dB (otra vez, depende de los componentes, el armado, etc)
Eficiencia: Cercana al 92% o aún menor (aunque, vuelve a depender de los mosfets. Probablemente, sea mejor que ese 92% para potencias menores a los 1000W)
La IMD (producto de intermodulación, es también muy baja, modulando con 2 tonos de 19khz y 20khz, las senales espúreas de intermodulación son 80db más chicas ... 

Para abaratar costos, el amplificador no tiene protecciones contra cortocircuitos a la salida, pero se podrían agregar en forma externa (yo pienso que más lógico sería una protección en la fuente de alimentación)

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Felicitaciones por el proyecto EJTAGLE. Es usted un artista del audio.
  Quisiera hacerle una pregunta sobre los mosfet ya que el amplificador  lo merece:
  Funcionaria mejor con mosfet tipo 2sk1530  ó 2sk1058  que  son específicos para audio aunque no creo que con esa potencia pues  no son tan potentes como el irfp250.


----------



## ejtagle

Mira... los mosfets 2sk1058/2sk1530 fueron pensados para amplificador lineales clase AB..., tratando de sortear varios "supuestos" problemas de los mosfets comunes... siendo uno de los problemas de los mosfets comunes el tema de la dispersión y la tensión minima de gate-source (compuerta surtidor) y su estabilidad con la temperatura (no vamos a entrar en detalles, es largo y tedioso) ... Hubo un precio que pagar por la estabilidad y linealidad de los 2sk... y no fué menor... Son dispositivos más frágiles, bastante mas lentos en conmutar que los mosfets comunes, y bastante mas difíciles de conmutar... La realidad es que para un amplificador lineal, esos no son problemas reales (porque operan en región lineal, no conmutan) ... Pero, para este amplificador, justamente, los beneficios de esos mosfets no se pueden aprovechar, pero, en cambio, nos topamos con todos sus inconvenientes (fundamentalmente la lentitud de la conmutación) ... En consecuencia te diría que directamente no son convenientes, para nada... Talvez se los podria hacer andar (estoy seguro), pero invertir mucho más dinero en mosfets caros, para tener un amplificador más débil y frágil y que caliente mucho más, y sin mejores características a cambio, no me parece buen negocio. 
 Como detalle, esos mosfets tienen los pines de drenador y surtidor invertidos en relación al estándard, por lo que no se pueden colocar en forma directa en la placa, habría que modificarla
 No sé, queda a tu gusto, pero yo haría un amplificador clase AB con esos mosfets, que es donde se pueden lucir ;-)

Saludos

PD: Aprovecho para aclarar , para todo el que lea, que los mosfets DEBEN ponerse en la plaqueta.. En un amplificador clase D, es critica la longitud de las conexiones de los mosfets al IR2110, y también a los snubbers (100p + 100ohms), por lo que hay que montarlos en la placa definitivamente, o rediseñar la misma!


----------



## mnicolau

Eduardo, otra pregunta... me parece que ya la aclaraste en el otro tema, pero no pude encontrarlo y no estaría mal que la comentes acá así  reunís toda la información y está más accesible para la gente nueva...

Los capacitores C12/14 y C22/24, qué posibilidades habría de usar electrolíticos no polarizados o de bajar su valor a 470[nF] como en el UCD anterior?
Se me complica conseguir de 1[uF] de menos de 250[V].

Saludos, y gracias por las clases que estás dando ;-)


----------



## ejtagle

para mnicolau: Si, podés usar capacitores de 470nF no polarizados. Electroliticos no, porque van a morir por exceso de corriente de ripple. De cualquier tipo excepto electrolítico o tantalio
En relación al tema de 1.5u o 680nF para el cap de salida... Si se puede... Varía un poquito la frecuencia de operación, pero no es nada terrible (subirá de 230khz a 320khz) ... No creo que sufra demasiado... Aún así, si el de 1u/250v entra, mejor! (puede ser poliester, poliester metalizado , o teflón)
En relación a los capacitores de 1u(C12/14 y C22/24), probá pedirlos como capacitores cerámicos multicapa de 1u/63v. Existen, no son caros, son chiquitos, y la mayoría de los vendedores no tienen ni idea que de los tienen en stock 

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> PD2: Por ejemplo, el STW55NM60N , alimentando el amplificador con +/-300v podría dar 5000Wrms sobre 8 ohms. Por supuesto, que usar esa tensión de alimentación requiere recalcular algunas resistencias (por la disipación), aumentar la tensión que soportan algunos capacitores, cambiar los 2n5xxx por mspa92 y el TIP por algo que soporte más tensión (a la mente, me viene el MJE13007) . Pero, por lo demás el IR2110 puede manejar perfectamente la situación ... Y realmente, no creo que sea saludable hacer algo de 5000Wrms (son 5KWatts R.M.S!!!) para uso casero (porque para auto, no hay batería ni alternador normal que de esa corriente, ni hablemos de los CABLES que hacen falta!)



Gracias por la aclaración sobre los MosFet´s. Es un hecho que entre menos RDSon, mas rendimiento y menos calor.
Estoy pensando en uno que soporta 500V, 60A, RDSon 0.05 ohm y una capacidad de disipacion de 560W, el STY60NM50. Aunque creo que el MosFet en sí sería mas carao el amplificador completo.


Ahora, 5000W RMS con solo 2 Mosfets!!!!!!!
Suena tan Obsceno que me gustaría probarlo.
y con 11250W RMs que es lo max. que da, no hay bocina (individual) que le aguante.

Infinitas gracias por tu tiempo Ejtagle!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## hernandezc

Eduardo, disculpa la pregunta si es un poco tonta...cuantas vueltas de alambre llevaria la bobina L1 en 1 mm de sección??
Gracias por el amplificador!!! desearía algún dia poder llegar a los conocimientos de la gente de este foro, los admiro mucho!


Carlos.


----------



## ejtagle

Por eso puse la página de shavano... La cantidad de vueltas depende de la forma sobre la que bobines. No te puedo dar el numero exacto. Pon los datos de tu forma en:

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_información.html

y calcula la cantidad de vueltas para 30uH (30uH = 0.030mH)

Saludos!


----------



## guille2

Hola acá les dejo un soft para calcular inductores de núcleo de aire, algunos capas ya lo conocen. 
Yo lo baje del foro y lo use para hacer los inductores del SwitchingAmp. 
  Espero les sea de utilidad. Saludos


----------



## DanielU

ejtagle dijo:


> En relación al disipador, realmente, hay que ponerlo... Y el motivo es muy simple: Aunque este amplificador tiene una eficiencia teorica del 97%, a 1250Wrms , eso implica 37W de disipación en los mosfets, por lo que requieren disipador.
> Sin embargo, por ejemplo, para sacales 200Wrms, la potencia disipada en los mosfets será 6W en cada uno, por lo que unos simples clips podrían andar bien. Simplemente, coloquen una lámina de aluminio como disipador... Y recuerden que esta vez, ambos mosfets tienen que ir aislados del disipador con micas y arandelas aislantes... Pero el TIP NO DEBE ir aislado, porque ese transistor pone el disipador a masa para suprimir la emisión de ruido



Quedaria bien entonces un disipador de fuente atx generica 

Pregunta, porque en el pcb se indican 2 TIP31C? o solo es necesario con potencias grandes?

http://colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_información.html, utilizo esa web para calcular inductores, recomendada.

Voy a tratar de diseñar una fuente para un amp de 100W y la comparto con ustedes.


----------



## ejtagle

Si , un disipador de fuente ATX genérica irá bien, digamos, hasta 500 o 600Wrms  -- En realidad, creo que está sobrado, pero no tengo los datos exactos de resistencia térmica de esos disipadores para poderles dar números  -- Y tmb, dependería de los mosfets.. o sea, el disipador pienso que va bien para hasta los 500Wrms (e incluso más, pero necesito ese dato de resistencia términa para poder confirmarles)

En el PCB hay 2 TIP31C, al igual que 2 lugares donde poner cada uno de los mosfets, dependiendo del tipo de encapsulado en el que venga el mosfet que terminen usando. En el caso del TIP31C, puse 2, no porque haya que ponerlos a ambos, sino para montar el TIP31C donde más les convenga (usualmente, iría en el lugar más cercano al borde, para que quede alineado con los IRFP250

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Ejtagle, una pregunta fuera de lugar, donde aprendiste a diseñar estos circuitos? 

todo mundo te pregunta cosas como, para que sirve esto y aquello y si le pongo esto funcionara?.

Lo que yo quiero es sacar mis propias concluciones y adaptar algunos circuitos a mi conveniencia.


----------



## ejtagle

El problema no es conseguirlo... El problema es el costo. Porque la gente de DigiKey (de USA) te lo puede vender y mandártelo a tu casa ... El problema es el costo de envio, que la única forma de que convenga, es encargar muchas cosas...

Saludos !

Para luisgrillo, la verdad, yo pareciera que hago sencillo lo dificil...  ... En realidad, soy ingeniero electrónico, y no siquiera con lo que vi en la uni fué suficiente para diseñar estas placas...  ... En parte, las ideas salieron de información publicados por los mismos fabricantes de los componentes, por discusiones en este mismo foro (hay un thread larguisimo que seguramente conocés), por experiencia personal en diseño de otros circuitos parecidos y por varias semanas de simulación seguidas, y cálculos básicos iniciales... 
El tema de cambiar las cosas, la única forma posible es 1ro entender porqué están los componentes ahí, luego se puede pensar en modificar 

Saludos!


----------



## DanielU

Otra preguntita, el consumo que esta en el PDF, es por un amplificador o por un conjunto estereo? porque segun las cuentas que hice, dos placas de 100W consumirian 5A...

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

El consumo es por unidad... Por cada amplificador


----------



## ejtagle

Para tener una estimación del grosor de las pistas necesario para una corriente dada, pueden usar:

http://circuitcalculator.com/wordpress/2006/01/31/pcb-trace-width-calculator/

Lo que les interesa es "external layer" , ya que la placa sólo tiene 1 lado, y está en el exterior de la placa (en contraposición a "internal layer", que sería para pistas en layers internos en placas de más de 2 lados)
Saludos


----------



## nachoti

Cordial saludo,

Acudo en busca del consejo de los miembros de este foro ya que tengo un par de dudas. 

Resulta que pretendo embarcarme en el siguiente proyecto con este amplificador: un sistema triamplificado teniendo como crossover el circuito publicado en otro de los foros (más exactamente el circuito de 3 vías de silicon chip) pero las dudas surgen a la hora de evaluar los transformadores con que cuento para este proyecto.

Se trata de transformadores con las siguientes características:

- Vía de agudos: 35-0-35 VAC-700VA
- Vía de medios: 40-0-40 VAC-1600VA

Hasta este punto no hay problema, la duda sería, si eventualmente puedo  bajar la carga hasta 2 Ohms. Si no se puede o no se debe, no hay drama.

El verdadero meollo del asunto está con la vía de graves ya que dispongo para esto de un transformador que me da 50-0-50 VAC aunque es de 3KVA. Como mi presupuesto no da para un transformador de mayor voltaje en secundario y rebobinar el que poseo no está dentro de mis planes, tendré que acomodarme a la fuente con este transformador (aprox 70-0-70 VDC). Las dos grandes dudas son éstas: 
1- Con este voltaje se puede bajar la impedancia de carga a 2 Ohms?
2- Si la respuesta es SI, dejo la siguiente duda: es posible puentear dos módulos con el voltaje de esta fuente (70-0-70 VDC) y trabajar a 4 Ohms (de esta manera cada placa del amplificador así armado "vería" 2 Ohms)

Lo anterior, repito, debido a mis limitaciones con el voltaje de los transformadores para las fuentes, especialmente en el caso de la vía de graves. De no ser por esta limitante, entraría de lleno a armar un módulo de 1250 Watts para los bajos y sería fenomenal escucharlo. 

Agradezco inmensamente cualquier luz que me puedan brindar al respecto. 

De mi parte documentaré esta aventura detalladamente y subiré las imagenes para atender sus comentarios.


----------



## ejtagle

1) Con el IRFP250, es posible cargar el amplificador con 2 ohms, PERO, tendrás que colocar un disipador muy grande, porque la disipación media por mosfet será de 50W... Talvez, si pudieras conseguir los IRFP3415PBF o IRFP260, sería preferible su uso en vez de los IRFP250, porque con esos mosfets, la disipación baja casi a la mitad (25W) por mosfet , haciendo bastante mas eficiente el amplificador
2) Hay que reforzar las pistas que comunican los mosfets con la fuente de potencia... Estamos hablando de 35Amper!! - Minimamente querrás reforzar con estaño las pistas.
3) Por supuesto, los cables que conecten los parlantes al amplificador, y el amplificador a la fuente de alimentación deberán ser de al menos 10mm², posiblemente mucho más si son largos...
4) El inductor de salida tendrá que manejar 35A (y posiblemente un 10 a 20% más, porque los parlantes no son una carga totalmente resistiva, sino inductiva también) ... Eso implica un alambre de 10mm² de sección (es más, mejor usar varios alambres en paralelo, para mejorar el desempeño en alta frecuencia)... Te dejo como deber ver cómo hacer un inductor de esa corriente (de hecho, yo, en tu lugar, pensaría en hacer un inductor con núcleo de ferrite, ya que al menos, sería menos largo el alambre (muchísimo menos, lo que implica menos pérdidas en el inductor)... Pero, de cómo hacer un inductor con núcleo de ferrite para esta corriente, vas a tener que ver vos, porque todo depende de lo que puedas conseguir donde vivas)
5) Poner los módulos en puente no es aconsejable... Tendrían que tener la frecuencia de oscilación sincronizada para que funcionase adecuadamente (de ésto se habló muchísimo en el thread anterior)... Porque las frecuencias tienden a batirse entre sí, generando horribles ruidos sobre el parlante... Pero estos módulos son autooscilantes , por lo que sincronizarlos, aunque es posible, no es aconsejable (pierden fidelidad). Sí, sería posible rediseñar el módulo para salida en puente, y en ese caso andaría... Pero, el diseño de un módulo con salida en puente no es igual a conectar 2 módulos en puente, porque si es un único módulo con salida en puente, tiene un sólo comparador, y por lo tanto, ambas mitades estárán sincronizadas implicitamente.

Si tienes más de un altavoz, ¿ No sería preferible armar un módulo para cada uno de ellos, y alimentar todos esos módulos del mismo transformador ?

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Hay una cosa que se me pasó, para aquellos que quieran intentar lo del amplificador a 2 ohms: Si quieren utilizar el amplificador con carga de 2 ohms, hay que cambiar el valor del inductor de salida, y del capacitor de salida, es decir, SOLO para 2 ohms, el inductor pasa a ser de 6uH, y el capacitor de 1.5uF/poliester/100v -- Recuerden que esos valores de filtro de salida son SOLO para 2 ohms... No es recomendable usarlos con parlantes de mas ohms, porque puede que no filtren adecuadamente las frecuencias de conmutacion para parlantes de mas ohms, y ademas, con los mosfets IRFP250, generarían mas calentamiento inútil en los mismos.
El otro detalle, es que psoiblemente, para usar los IRFP260, haya que ajustar las resistencias de gate .. No les puedo decir el valor exacto, porque yo no lo he intentado ...

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

ls2k dijo:
			
		

> compadre te voy a decir una sola cosa:   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!es sorprendente..un amplificador asi  es una joyita digna de premio ..te pasate compadre es uno de los pocos clase  d que si rinden y piden poco money...
> 
> una preguntita si:¿puedo usar irf630 para uno chico?? cuanto tiraria a +/-    20 v??



Puedes usar esos transistores pero hay unos mucho mas baratos, como el irf44n, con +-20V te daria 25Wrms en 8 omhs y 50Wrms en 4 ohms.


----------



## ejtagle

Lusigrillo tiene toda la razón con sus respuestas.
Para A.V., tendrías que blindar de alguna forma el preamplificador de micrófono, para que no capte la frecuencia de switching del amplificador. Recomendaría que está en otro gabinete metálico, pero puede estar en el mismo, a condición de blindarlo en una cajita de metal
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Una consulta Ejtagle:

Como sé hasta donde bajar la R-gate de los mosfets en base a estos. Hay algún calculo en base al mosfest o es a puro "ojo". Supongo que con una señal de prueba fija debe de habar cierto voltaje/corriente pasando por la linea de control.

¿Que opinas?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos tengo una pequeña duda.

Que influencias nocivas tendria sobre el funcionamiento del amplificador colocarle por ejemplo 2 mosfet en paralelo por rama con sus respectivas resistencias de gate, sé que al colocar en paralelo mosfet aumentaria la carga del circuito de gate (capacitancia GS), pero podria llegar a reducirse la disipacion al usar por ejemplo cargas de 2Ohm.



Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Puede ser que sirva, al tener los mosfets en paralelo disminuye la resistencia interna. Pero siento que al hacer esto, sobrecargamos el IC, aparte estamos propensos a que los mosfets no se enciendan todos ala vez...

... Un mosfet con RDSon de 0.03 Ohm en paralelo con otro sería 0.0125 Ohm, mas rendimiento y por ende menos disipasion.

Saludos!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

La Corriente que necesitarian los 2 mosfet irfp260 para encenderlos va a ser grande, estamos hablando de 5nF por transistor, el calentamiento del circuito va a ser exesivo
Yo creo que no es necesario poner los mosfet en paralelo, con un buen sistema refrigerado no deberias de tener problemas en los 800W a 2 ohms.
Ya acavo de mandar  pedir los intedrados y mosfet en cuanto me lleguen me pongo a soldar y les enseo fotos =)

Suerte a cada uno de los que haremos este circuito.


----------



## Tacatomon

luisgrillo dijo:


> La Corriente que necesitarian los 2 mosfet irfp260 para encenderlos va a ser grande, estamos hablando de 5nF por transistor, el calentamiento del circuito va a ser exesivo
> Yo creo que no es necesario poner los mosfet en paralelo, con un buen sistema refrigerado no deberias de tener problemas en los 800W a 2 ohms.
> Ya acavo de mandar  pedir los intedrados y mosfet en cuanto me lleguen me pongo a soldar y les enseo fotos =)
> 
> Suerte a cada uno de los que haremos este circuito.



En 2 Ohms aún se mantene el rendimiento?. Mas bien en 2 Ohms lo que se aumenta es la disipacion de calor.... Pero el aumento de calor implica menor rendimiento

Por cierto Luisgrillo, donde pedistes/comprastes Tu IR2110 y los mosfets de salida???


----------



## ejtagle

tacatomon: Sobre el tema de las resistencias de gate, Si, hay una forma de calcularlas aproximadamente, pero no he obtenido buenos resultados de ese metodo. El problema que se da es que la capacidad gate-source de los mosfets es constante, pero la capacidad gate-drain no lo es. Cuando hay que conmutar el mosfet, la principal capacidad de "derrotar" no es la capacidad gate-source, sino la gate-drain, por el efecto miller, que hace parecer esa ultima capacidad mucho mas grande de lo que es.
 Imaginate lo siguiente... El mosfet esta apagado... La tension drain-source es de 200v. La tension gate-source es 0 volts. Ahora vamos a intentar prenderlo.. El IR empieza a mandar corriente al gate del mosfet... Eso empieza a cargar la capacidad gate-source. Al empezar a cargarse dicha capacidad, empieza a subir la tension gate-source. Llega un punto en que esa tension empieza a llegar a la tension en que el mosfet comienza a conducir (es decir, area lineal del mosfet, no esta saturado, sino que opera como si fuere una resistencia controlada por tension). Bueno, cuando llega a esa area, la tension drain-source empieza a caer... Se empieza a hacer mas chica, pero, como estamos en area lineal, no es 0. Al estar en area lineal , el mosfet disipa potencia. Pero existe esa capacidad drain-gate... Como la tension de drain cae en relacion a la de source, la tension drain-gate tambien deberia caer... Pero no pasa, al menos no instantaneamente, porque esta esa capacidad parasita drain-gate que fuerza a que la tension drain-gate se mantenga constante...
Entonces, si vos tenes que subir la tension de gate de 0 a 10 volts para prender totalmente el mosfet y que sature, y el mosfet conmuta una tension de 200v, Si lo quisieras hacer en forma instantanea, esos 200v quedarian aplicados en el gate, pero con signo opuesto. 
La realidad, es que el circuito llega a un estado de equilibrio, por el cual, el IR provee una corriente de X amper para cargar la capacidad gate-source, y una corriente muy mucho mas grande para descargar la capacidad drain-gate. Y hay otra cosita mas, y es que la capacidad drain-gate es variable... Disminuye a medida que la tension de drain-gate disminuye.
Todo lo explicado arriba tambien se puede aplicar a cuando hay que apagar el mosfet.
Por eso es que es tan dificil calcular la resistencia de gate. Idealmente, lo mejor seria que no estuviera, pero suele ser necesaria, para demorar el encendido de uno de los mosfets, asi el otro tiene tiene tiempo de apagarse antes.
Como la resistencia demora el encendido, no a base de demorarlo en si, sino en hacer que tarde m´as tiempo desde que comienza a encenderse, hasta que se termina de saturar, la resistencia en el fondo hace que el mosfet disipe un poquito mas de potencia
Por eso la idea de reducirla.
La calibracion es sencilla. Con el amplificador sin carga (sin el parlante conectado), y sin señal de entrada de audio (a veces, hay que poner el dedo en la entrada de audio un ratito para que arranque, porque si no hay señal de audio, puede que no oscile inicialmente), y alimentado el amplificador a traves de un limitador de corriente (una lampara incandescente va bien, porque sin el parlante, el amplificador no consume casi nada,100mA o talvez mucho menos), hay que ir probando bajar las resistencias. Puedes poner un amperimetro para ver el consumo del amplificador... Lo que tendrias que ver es que de cierto valor para abajo de resistencia de gate, la corriente sube en forma muy notable. Si la corriente sube, te pasaste. Eso es todo. Usando el metodo de "divide y venceras" , solo son 2 o 3 pruebas a lo maximo (divide y venceras: Si con una resistencia no consume, bajala a la mitad, si no consume, bajala a la mitad, si no consume, bajala a la mitad. Si en un moneto empieza a consumir, el valor buscado esta entre la anterior y la actual. Prueba un valor intermedio... Enfin, de esa forma, puedes estimar con 3 o 4 pruebas el valor optimo)

Con mosfets chicos, no me sorprenderia para nada ver que la resistencia te de en el orden de 4.7 ohms. Con los IRFP250, capaz se pueda bajar un poco

Saludos 

PD: Si aumenta la disipacion en los mosfets, disminuye el rendimiento, porque el calor "quemado"  es energia que la fuente de alimentacion entrega, pero que no va al parlante... En consecuencia,
el rendimiento , que es potencia entregada al parlante dividido potencia entregada por la fuente, empeora


----------



## luisgrillo

tacatomon dijo:


> En 2 Ohms aún se mantene el rendimiento?. Mas bien en 2 Ohms lo que se aumenta es la disipacion de calor.... Pero el aumento de calor implica menor rendimiento
> 
> Por cierto Luisgrillo, donde pedistes/comprastes Tu IR2110 y los mosfets de salida???




Que tal amigo, pues lo del rendimiento ya lo explio Ejtagle.

Mande a pedir los circuitos a AGElectronia.com

el ir2110 me sale omo en 16 pesos, bastante baratos y los mosfet irfp260 me salen en 32 pesos. tambien mande pedir 4 capaitores de 4700uF a 80V para la fuente pero por descuidado se me olvido pedir los diodos rectificadores de la fuente conmutada , unos de 30Amp 250V.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Alguno de ustedes conoce algún reemplazo para los diodos 1N5817?

Por aca no se consiguen

Saludos!!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Puedes usar uno de los diodos blancos redonditos que estan por los flyback de las televisiones, son como de 3 amperes ultra rapidos


----------



## Quercus

para oscar monsalvo:
reemplazo del diodo 1N5817:

BYS21
BYV10-20
SB120
BYS21-45
MBR150


----------



## ejtagle

He notado que muchos de uds tratan de conseguir el lm311h, o LM311n ... Lo vamos a dejar bien clarito... CUALQUIER LM311 va a andar en el circuito. Mientras sea de 8 patitas, y sea un LM311 (no importa la letra que le siga), va a andar adecuadamente en el circuito. 

Saludos


----------



## SERBice

Hola amigos foreros , resulta que ya he superado mi reto de armar mi primer amplificador (TDA2050), ahora quiero algo de potencia y calidad ^^

Ustedes sabran decirme que necesito (ademas de los materiales), es decir, precausiones y cosas que me puedan aconsejar para el armado de este amplificador (x2, osea, estereo). 

Me gustaria 200wrms por canal (sobre 4ohms), eso seria un transformador de 36+3610A por canal verdad?. Por aqui se me complica conseguir transformadores de ams de 3A lamentablemente (Buenos Aires, zona oeste, 35km de la capital).

Asi pues, escucho sus consejos y sujerencias ya que en este tema soy MUY novato y me seria muy util me fueran guiando en el proceso de armar este amplificador....


Por cierto, tienen idea de cuanto costaria el armado del amplificador (un solo canal, yo se multiplicar por 2 ), sin incluir la fuente, en Pesos Argentinos (aproximadamente)??


Desde ya, muchas gracias.... mejor dicho, MUCHAS gracias 

PD: Jamas he hecho bobinas, es muy dificil?

EDIT: Los capacitores ceramicos, los puedo reemplazar por polyester?, tengo entendido que los de polyester son mas estables y cumplen la misma funcion.


----------



## ejtagle

>Para la fuente, te sugiero la que ha posteado mnicolau (o la de ricardodeni, en este mismo foro)
>El tema de hacer las bobinas... Más que dificil , es aburrido... pero nada del otro mundo
>Sustituir los cerámicos por poliester... No... Yo también sé que los poliester son mejores, y por eso en el diagrama dice poliester donde convenía que lo fueran. Los cerámicos son muy buenos para alta frecuencia, y por eso están donde están (un poliester, aunque andaría, no seria tan eficiente para esa función, por eso, si dice cerámico en el diagrama, traten que lo sea)
El amplificador en sí no es caro... Estimo 40 a 50 pesos por amplificador , talvez mucho menos si usas mosfets más pequeños ... Cotiza los mosfets y el IR2110, que son los componentes más caros del amplificador para que te des una idea.

Saludos!


----------



## SERBice

ejtagle dijo:


> >Para la fuente, te sugiero la que ha posteado mnicolau (o la de ricardodeni, en este mismo foro)
> >El tema de hacer las bobinas... Más que dificil , es aburrido... pero nada del otro mundo
> >Sustituir los cerámicos por poliester... No... Yo también sé que los poliester son mejores, y por eso en el diagrama dice poliester donde convenía que lo fueran. Los cerámicos son muy buenos para alta frecuencia, y por eso están donde están (un poliester, aunque andaría, no seria tan eficiente para esa función, por eso, si dice cerámico en el diagrama, traten que lo sea)
> El amplificador en sí no es caro... Estimo 40 a 50 pesos por amplificador , talvez mucho menos si usas mosfets más pequeños ... Cotiza los mosfets y el IR2110, que son los componentes más caros del amplificador para que te des una idea.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Gracias por tu respuesta colega.

Puedes proporcionarme el link de la fuente que me mensionas? ¿tiene algo de especial a comparacion de un transformador con puente y capacitores?


----------



## sobrituning

hola podrian postear una fuente de alimentacion para este circuito, si es posible la de +/- 40v 10A, esque me he puesto a mirar las fuentes que sugieres y como esta repartido todo en tantas páginas me lio.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Cacho

Serbice y Sobrituning, por acá está lo que piden.

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Para tinchovolador..... ¡¡¡ Hay que leer !!! - La respuesta al equivalente esta en el 1er post !!!!!!! 

En relacion a la sustitucion del IR2110, cualquier driver con tiempo muerto menor que 100nS, tension mayor entre la parte alta y la baja de al menos +/- la tension con que alimentes el amplificador, corriente de manejo de mosfets de AL MENOS 1A, pero para mosfets grandes, la cosa va por AL MENOS 2A... Que tenga un driver flotante y el otro no ...
Hay muy pocos drivers de mosfet que cumplan esas restricciones... el IR2110, el IR2113, el MPIC2113, MPIC2112 , IR2110E4, LM5100 (pero habria que rediseñar la placa)... Mucho mas no he visto...

Enfin... Aun asi, el IR2110/IR2113 son posiblemente los mas sencillos de conseguir, y mas baratos.


----------



## hazard_1998

tanto para Jory16 como para eduardo, el metodo correcto de corregir el deadtime no puede ser aumentar las R de gate de los mosfet, ya que eso lo que hace es aumentar el tiempo de encendido de los mosfet, no aumentar el tiempo muerto, (aumenta la disipacion total de los mosfet) yo estuve ensayando agregarle tiempo muerto antes del IR2110 y obtuve buenos resultados relativos, basicamente lo que hice fue agregar unas R de 10k entre el level shifter (par diferencial) y las entradas del 2110 y estas R con un diodo 1N4148 en paralelo con el katodo mirando hacia los colectores del par diferencial, esto hace que aumente el tiempo de crecimiento de la señal de entrada del 2110, pero no el de bajada, y este ultimo como tiene entrada schmitt trigger lo que hace es correr el flanco de subida unos 100nS pero no el de bajada, de esta manera bajo considerablemente la disipacion de los mosfet....mas luego pasare el esquema en limpio y lo subo


----------



## ejtagle

Para harzard1998 .... Tenés razón ... En realidad, realmente habría que controlar el deadtime en las entradas del IR2110 ... Sin embargo ... tengo algunos reparos en hacerlo así ... Disminuir la disipación en los mosfets no está mal, pero es preferible algo de "sobrelapamiento", mientras no sea excesivo... porque el deadtime extra genera más distorsión ... No sé, realmente no tengo una opinión formada totalmente sobre este tema...  --- Además, a mayor velocidad de conmutación, menor disipación de los mosfets, pero mayor emisión de interferencias... No sé, creo que éste va a ser el próximo motivo de debate  --- Saludos!

PD: La modificación que hace falta para implementar lo que dice hazard1998 es casi trivial ... Yo quiero ser justo con él: Él mismo propuso la modificación que consiste en cortar 2 pistas de la placa, las 2 que van a las entradas del IR2110 (LIN y HIN), y conectarlas a través de un diodo 1n4148 y una resistencia de 10k. Realmente no sé qué hacer... ¿ A la gente del foro, qué opinan ? -- ¿ Sacamos una plaquita nueva con la modificación para que puedan experimentar ? -- Yo les doy mi opinión... Creo que lo que propone hazard1998 disminuirá la disipación de los mosfets, aumentando la eficiencia del amplificador, pero no estoy convencido de que aumente la calidad sonora, más bien, sospecho que la disminuye, pero no tengo mediciones ...
¿Opiniones? ¿ Opiniones?


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> Para harzard1998 .... Tenés razón ... En realidad, realmente habría que controlar el deadtime en las entradas del IR2110 ... Sin embargo ... tengo algunos reparos en hacerlo así ... Disminuir la disipación en los mosfets no está mal, pero es preferible algo de "sobrelapamiento", mientras no sea excesivo... porque el deadtime extra genera más distorsión ... No sé, realmente no tengo una opinión formada totalmente sobre este tema...  --- Además, a mayor velocidad de conmutación, menor disipación de los mosfets, pero mayor emisión de interferencias... No sé, creo que éste va a ser el próximo motivo de debate  --- Saludos!
> 
> PD: La modificación que hace falta para implementar lo que dice hazard1998 es casi trivial ... Yo quiero ser justo con él: Él mismo propuso la modificación que consiste en cortar 2 pistas de la placa, las 2 que van a las entradas del IR2110 (LIN y HIN), y conectarlas a través de un diodo 1n4148 y una resistencia de 10k. Realmente no sé qué hacer... ¿ A la gente del foro, qué opinan ? -- ¿ Sacamos una plaquita nueva con la modificación para que puedan experimentar ? -- Yo les doy mi opinión... Creo que lo que propone hazard1998 disminuirá la disipación de los mosfets, aumentando la eficiencia del amplificador, pero no estoy convencido de que aumente la calidad sonora, más bien, sospecho que la disminuye, pero no tengo mediciones ...
> ¿Opiniones? ¿ Opiniones?



Se ve interesante, Sobre el hecho de que si ayuda a la calidad sonora final o no... Ultimadamente, supongo que hablamos de cifras del 0.01%, si se eleva 0.05%, da igual. Ahora, si así se obtiene más rendimento, ADELANTE. La tendencia del futuro es ahorrar energía, por que no empezar por perfeccionar este.

Saludos!!!

PD: Por Mí, que el amplificador oscile a 1Ghz, de una buen apantallado no pasa.


----------



## luisgrillo

Eso de hacerlo oscilar a 1Ghz. . . de por si hacer circuitos que oscilen arriba de 460Mhz es dificil, ahora 1Ghz.

Imaginate la potencia que necesitaria drenar el ir2110 para esa frecuencia, unas 4 mil veces mas que a la frecuencia que esta ahorita (~ 200 a 250khz). Lo de el incremento en el tiempo muerto, en mi opinion creo que deberiamos de hacer algunas pruebas en el desempeño de ambos circuitos y ver si es factible sacrificar calidad por eficiencia.

Muchos audiofilos usas circuitos a bulbos para la fidelidad del sonido sin importarles la eficiencia de estos dispositivos. Creo que es mas a criterio de cada persona. Alguna idea para medir la calidad del sonido? para la eficiencia es facil, pero que se utiliza para la calidad de la señal?

Pero, si en alguna practica lograramos meter el tiempo muerto antes de ir2110 y lograr la calidad y una eficiencia mas alta pues venga, me apunto para hacerlo. Cuando me lleguen los semiconductores me pongo a hacer pruebas.

Aqui estan las 2 primeras fotos de el amplificador lm311/ir2110 los componentes que no los he soldado ya los mande pedir, en cuanto me llegue los soldo y subo nuevas fotos.


----------



## ejtagle

para luisgrillo: Se ve muy lindo y prolijo el amplificador!
para SERBice: si estás en BsAs o en Córdoba (o en mendoza, o si hay alguna sucursal donde vivas), la gente de Electrocomponentes tiene ambos (LM311 e IR2110) ... Y para el LM311 no deberías tener complicaciones en conseguirlo... Es un integrado muy comun y barato.
Para DJ DRACO: Se requieren 25A de pico por rama, y en forma alternada, jamás sobre ambas ramas a la vez, sino que la corriente se pide a una y luego a la otra rama de la fuente de alimentacion. La corriente promedio por rama sería de 12.5A ... Pero, hay que dimensionar los semiconductores para la corriente pico, no la media, so riesgo de volarlos. El transformador, en cambio, se dimensiona para la corriente y potencia media.
Realmente, la potencia que entrega la fuente ronda los 1250W ... (ok, puede ser 50W más por el tema que el amplificador no tiene 100% de rendimiento) ... Como sugerencia, si quieren empujar el amplificador a tan alta potencia, si consiguen, usen los IRFP260 en vez de IRFP250. Salen casi lo mismo, pero soportan mucha más corriente, por lo que van a calentar bastante menos (pero, los IRFP250 andan tambien OK, para aquellos que ya los hayan comprado)

Saludos


----------



## tinchovolador

Después de ver lo de luisgrillo me da verguenza mostrar esto hecho con un sobrante de placa pero bue es lo que ahí 
Lo único que me falta que no tengo es el diodo ultra rápido, que no consigo en Montevideo, dentro de unos días pongo unas fotos con todo lo otro, lo toy haciendo para 1200w espero que funciones de que llegue creo que sí!! Pero que me quede bien con remplazos de componentes es otro tema jeja 

Saludos 

aca tan las fotosss:

http://img131.imageshack.us/i/1013231118222222222.jpg/http://img131.imageshack.us/i/1013231118222222222.jpg/

http://img126.imageshack.us/i/1013231143lllllllllll.jpg/


----------



## luisgrillo

tinchovolador tu placa nos se ve nada mal... con pintura pero se ven simetricas las perforaciones... mi amplificador lo hare de 600W en 2 ohms...

este fin de semana por fiiiiin me llegan mis cosas.... las mande a pedr junto con muchos componentes de unas soldadoras del tipo inversoras que se les quemo los mosfetr irfp450... Jajaja meti 4 irfp260, 3 ir2110 y 4 capacitores de 4700 a 80V de mas en el pedido  solo asi me sale casi gratis el amplificador y si se me quema no me pesa tanto


----------



## ejtagle

lDIMEBAGl : ¡ Es que no has leído suficiente...!... Corriente Pico, versus Corriente media y la potencia del transformador... Y el tema de los semiconductores de la fuente.
@tacatomon : Las resistencias de gate tienen una pequeña dependencia de la tensión de alimentación del amplificador... Desgraciadamente, el efecto miller en los mosfets juega una mala pasada... Posiblemente, para subir la tensión al doble, haga falta disminuir las resistencias a la mitad... Pero... Con el método de calibración que pasé arriba para las resistencias de gate, siempre vas a llegar al valor correcto... Y ahora que lo pienso un poquito más, si dejás las resistencias de 4.7 ohms, sólo sucederá que tendrás un deadtime mayor al aumentar la tensión de alimentación: Dentro de todo es seguro subir la tensión, aunque tenga un poquillo más de distorsión por aumento de deadtime 

Saludos !


----------



## jdtato

Que tal amigos aqui les dejo unas fotos de mi amplificador que estoy armando,las r15 y 17 son de 3.3k-3w, pienso ponerle 100+- los mosfet son 30m85bvr y el ir2113 sera que estoy bien?. 


Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> @tacatomon : Las resistencias de gate tienen una pequeña dependencia de la tensión de alimentación del amplificador... Desgraciadamente, el efecto miller en los mosfets juega una mala pasada... Posiblemente, para subir la tensión al doble, haga falta disminuir las resistencias a la mitad... Pero... Con el método de calibración que pasé arriba para las resistencias de gate, siempre vas a llegar al valor correcto... Y ahora que lo pienso un poquito más, si dejás las resistencias de 4.7 ohms, sólo sucederá que tendrás un deadtime mayor al aumentar la tensión de alimentación: Dentro de todo es seguro subir la tensión, aunque tenga un poquillo más de distorsión por aumento de deadtime
> Saludos !



Aquí es donde puede entrar la modificacion de la que habló el compañero hazard, la de incluir diodos en la entrada del comparador (creo), para poder mantener al margen el deadtime y no sufrir con las Rg.??

Gracias por la Info Eduardo!!!

Saludos!!!

PD: se me olvidaba, en lugar de los C de 1uF/63V Ceramicos se pueden poner de Tantalio?
Se me hace dificil localizar los multilayer a buen precio. Son 12 (6*2).


----------



## Rodgers

hola a todos....

tenia un idea en mente sobre la posibilidad de realizar un pcb de este circuito pero usando doble capa......mi pregunta es si es conveniente hacer la placa asi.....
no se que ventaja o desventaja pueda traer esta situacion......
es por eso que no se que me dira el diseñador de este circuito....el ing. eduardo.
no es que me parezca mal la placa  ya diseñada si no que depronto me gustaria probar con una un poquito mas grande  donde los componentes se separem un poco (esto para utilizar resistencias de alto vatiaje) y en doble capa.....

buene dejo mi inquietud agradeceria opiniones!!!......
gracias nuevamente Eduardo por este Diseño!!!!!!


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno... aprovechamos para aclarar 
Si, la placa podría ser doble faz, y tendría varias ventajas, no sólo como dice luisgrillo, que uno de los lados operaría de blindaje, sino también que se podría optimizar la inductancia de las pistas (el lado de blindaje anula la inductancia de las pistas del otro lado), lo que haría menos susceptible de autooscilación a los mosfets (guarda, no se asusten.. como está el circuito actualmente, los mosfets NO autooscilan!), y también se podría aumentar el grososr de las pistas que manejan corriente 

Para tacatomon: Por supuesto que se pueden usar capacitores SMD.. Lo ideal sería haber hecho la placa para los mismos, porque, al no tener patas, tienen menos inductancia parásita (por la falta de las patas!), y al tener menos inductancia, son más eficientes en su función. Si es para sustituir los caps de 1u, soldalos directamente del otro lado de la plaqueta.. Es más fácil y va a andar mejor. Yo no usé caps SMD en la placa por un tema de disponibilidad.. Es más fácil conseguir los normales que los SMD.

El tema de porqué no hize la placa doble faz esta vez... Es simplemente por un tema de disponibilidad y facilidad de fabricación ... Para placas hechas en casa, el doble faz es realmente un problema... 

Para alejandrow999 , bueno, la idea de funcionamiento básica no es compleja... ahora, si querés hilar fino ... Ahí hay que tener en cuenta varias cosas no tan ideales... Sino, es imposible justificar el funcionamiento... No me niego a explicar en detalle cómo anda, pero me gustaría no polucionar demasiado este tema con una explicación teórica que es compleja, y no es necesaria para hacerlo andar ... Si te interesa, abrimos otro tema sobre cómo funciona ... Y dejemos éste para los aspectos prácticos 

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Con +-28.7v, tendras una potencia de 100Wrms sobre 4 ohms. La formula es:

Prms = (Vcc*Vcc)/(2*R)

Donde
Prms: Potencia en Watts RMS en el parlante
Vcc: Tension de alimentacion (+/- Vcc)
R: Ohms del parlante

Saludos!

PD: La potencia PICO es 
Ppico = Prrns * 2

Ppico = Potencia pico en Watts

La fuente tiene que poder dar picos de esta potencia, y entregar en forma promedio la potencia Prms


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Me voy a poner entonces con un SMPS FULL - BRIDGE de 800W para alimentar 2 módulos de 200W/8 ohm de tu amplificador.

Ahora te dejo para que me aclares una duda en el esquemático del amplificador que me tiene pensando....:-?
te lo dejo en formato PDF. 

En el esquema del amplificador se ve como la entrada del modulador PWM donde debería ir a la salida del LM311 va a masa ?? Espero me puedas explicar ese detalle antes de seguir con mi proyecto.


----------



## ejtagle

No es un error de diseño ... Justamente, el LM311 tiene salida flotante. Podés poner la salida a +3v y tomar la señal de salida de la pata GND, y en ese caso el comparador es más rápido, aunque se invierten las patas IN+ con IN-, o conectar GNS a GND, y tomar la salida de out, pero en ese caso, el comparador es más lento...
No es un error la conexión del diagrama... Está hecho a propósito de esa forma, y funciona muy bien!
Saludos


----------



## hellfull

que transistores tendria que utilizar para hacer este amplificador en el modelo de 600 watios ??

seria de gran ayuda esta respuesta,porque no se cuales usar.


----------



## luisgrillo

hellfull dijo:


> que transistores tendria que utilizar para hacer este amplificador en el modelo de 600 watios ??
> 
> seria de gran ayuda esta respuesta,porque no se cuales usar.



Depende de la impedancia del altavos y de la eficiencia que quieres.

si quieres usar una bocina de 8 ohms, yo pondri el irfp450 ya que soporta mas voltage y menos corriente.

si vas a usar de 4 ohms pues con los irfp250 ya que te soporta mas corriente y tiene la Rdson mas baja que el 450.

Pero si vas a usar de 2 ohms es mucho mejor el irfp260 ya que todavia tiene el Rdson mas bajo que el 250.


Ejtagle: yo creo en esta formula que es:

    P= Vrms^2/2*Z.

Ya que como es una carga con una resistencia (del alambre de 4 ohms) y una impedancia (a causa de los milihenrios y frecuencia inyectada) se suman.

En las practicas que hice con un generador de señales, mi amplificador de 50 Wrms en 4 ohms y un subwoofer de 10 pulgadas con recinto abierto, la corriente que circulaba por el subwoofer variava con respecto la frecuencia que le inyectaba.

En unos casos la impedancia de la bobina se volvia 0 y solo quedaba la resistencia ohmica del alambre. en otros casos llegue a medir asta 26 ohms en el subwoofer. 
¿Como lo medi? con un amperimetro de corriente alterna en el subwoofer y uno de corriente directa en la alimentacion del amplificador.

Sumando los valores de impedancias y dividiendolo entre la cantidad de datos me dio una impedancia promedio de 4 ohms + los 4 de el alambre.


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno, es la misma fórmula, pero usando Z en vez de R... La realidad es bastante compleja... Porque el parlante es, por un lado, una resistencia fija (por la resistencia ohmica del alambre) sumada a una impedancia variable con la frecuencia (debido a la inductancia del parlante) ... Y posiblemente, una capacidad en paralelo también (aunque supongo que despreciable) ... Además de eso, hay otra cosa más, que es que el parlante es un sistema mecánico con frecuencia de resonancia propia... y eso afecta también la impedancia del parlante.
Bueno, luego de todo lo de arriba, nos damos cuenta de una cosa... Es imposible, al menos usando un parlante, de determinar en forma confiable la potencia consumida por el amplificador (noten que he dicho adrede... "potencia consumida" ), porque el parlante es una carga demasiado compleja como para suponerla una resistencia pura (si quieren, busquen la curva de impedancia de un parlante, suelen salir en las hojas de datos de los mismos).
Eso obliga a fijar otro método más objetivo y repetible para medir la potencia de un amplificador, que no dependa de la "suerte", o del parlante que en ese momento tenía a mano el que hizo las pruebas... 
Por eso, para poder comparar la potencia de los amplificador, se utiliza una medición más confiable, en la que se supone que el parlante es una resistencia pura no variable con la frecuencia. Por eso, cuando decimos que un amplificador tiene, por ejemplo, 100Wrms a 4 ohms, lo que decimos es que si a la salida del amplificador conectamos una carga puramente resistiva, no variable con la frecuencia ni con la temperatura, del ohmiaje especificado (4ohms), el amplificador provocará una disipación de 100W medios en dicha resistencia a máxima potencia del amplificador, cuando está exitado por una señal puramente senoidad de una única frecuencia, con nivel tal que haga que el amplificador llegue casi al borde de saturar, pero no sature. Es así de simple. (Esa es justamente la definición de potencia rms)
Ahora, con todo lo puesto arriba, sabemos que: 
>Es imposible medir la potencia de un amplificador midiendo el consumo con amperímetros usando un parlante como carga. Si lo intentamos, siempre veremos que el amplificador consume bastante menos potencia de la esperable, por supuesto, porque está dando menos potencia, porque el parlante es una carga variable , dependiente de la frecuencia y del bafle donde está puesto. Incluso puede darse que el parlante reinyectase corriente al amplificador, después de todo, el parlante también puede actuar de micrófono!
También puede darse que el parlante consuma más de lo esperado, y haga que el amplificador entregue más potencia de lo esperado. Sería el caso de usar un parlante electrostático, o uno piezoeléctrico!

Por eso, se asume , en forma conservativa, y para cumplir todas las normas de medición, que las mediciones de potencia se hacen con CARGA RESISTIVA NO VARIABLE, y no con un parlante. Esa misma potencia se usa para dimensionar la fuente. Usualmente, se le da un poco de margen extra a la fuente, y el peor de los casos es que el amplificador consuma el doble de lo normal ... Al menos, eso es lo que se toma para High End...

Después de todo lo dicho arriba, alguien podría preguntar... Pero, si la potencia entregada a un parlante depende de la frecuencia, ¿ No habrá frecuencias a las que haya menos potencia entregada al parlante, o frecuencias a las que haya más potencia entregada ? --- Y la respuesta, es Si y No a la vez... Hay menos potencia eléctrica entregada al parlante, porque la impedancia del parlante aumenta con la frecuencia, PERO, la eficiencia del parlante aumenta con la frecuencia (definiendo a eficiencia como la cantidad de potencia eléctrica que se transformadorrma en potencia acústica), y los parlantes están construidos de tal forma que la potencia acústica se mantenga constante para el rango de frecuencias de operación.. O sea, el resultado es que el amplificador entrega menos potencia a mayores frecuencias, pero el parlante es mas eficiente a mayores frecuencias, por lo que la potencia acústica termina siendo constante para todas las frecuencias!

Noten que todo lo de arriba hace que el amplificador y la fuente usualmente trabajen menos exigidos (al menos con parlantes comunes), por lo que no es malo en sí... 

Supongo que habrá quedado bien clarito todo... La única forma de comparar amplificador es fijar un método de medición que no tenga ambigüedades y que sea fácilmente repetible. La definición de potencia RMS es la respuesta a ese problema 

Saludos!


----------



## luisgrillo

Ahora me toca preguntar.

He estado haciendo un pcb un poco mas grande, por cuestin de la corriente en las pistas, se que no deben de estar muy alargadas las pistas por la frecuencia en la que trabaja, pero aqui tengo unas laminas de cobre aisladas las cuales puedo usar para bindar toda la parte de las pistas. 

Habra algun problema con esta modificacion?.

Aqui les dejo las fotos


----------



## ejtagle

Para franklin1, bueno... Efectivamente, tal como dice tacatomon, si en encontras mosfets que se banquen la corriente necesaria... 
Para leolaovp, el Rdson tiene que ser mas bajo ... Sin entrar en cuentas exoticas, imaginate que el Rdson tiene que ser 10 veces menor o aun mucho menos... que la resistencia de carga (parlante), porque sino, una parte importante de la potencia se quemara en el mosfet y no llegara al parlante... Mas chica, la RDSon, mejor 
Para luis_capo15 : ¡¡ Yo sabia que ibamos a terminar en eso !! - Bueno, la respuesta es ... posiblemente se podria... Pero... Y ahora te tengo que retar, nomas ... Te has puesto a pensar realmente en lo que estas diciendo ? ¿ Tan pronto te queres matar ? -- Estamos hablando de mas de 620 volts continuos rectificados (de hecho, con el IR2113 , se lelga a 600v, estarias un poco por arriba del maximo) , Con potencia y corriente mas que de sobra para mandarte al otro mundo en forma directa y sin escalas... Y encima, al no estar aislada la tierra, el menor contacto con cualquiera de los cables cuando el circuito esta operando... y adios mundo cruel ! --- Entonces, la respuesta, la voy a poner super-clara para todos aquellos que pregunten.. Como poder, se podria... Ahora, tienen que estar totalmente locos para intentar algo asi.. Por lo que... NO LO HAGAN.. NP PIENSO AYUDAR A AQUEL QUE INTENTE ESA LOCURA, NO VOY A AYUDAR a NADIE QUE INTENTE ESTO, y MAS VALE que no me sigan preguntando sobre ese tema.. No habra ayuda para esta idea descabellada de alimentar sin aislacion de masa... Si alguno quiere matarse, mutilarse o volarse algun dedo con esa idea, no voy a ser yo el que los ayude, ¿ ok ? ... Creo que quedo clarito ... La seguridad ANTE TODO. Ya bastante peligroso es  por las potencias que maneja, como para encima hacerlo aun muy mucho mas peligroso por no tener aislacion entre la masa o vivo de 220v y el equipo...
Realmente, ya llegar a 2000Wrms es casi una locura... No quiero pensar en mas potencia todavia... Ni hablar del costo, los parlantes o el inductor o mosfets que hacen falta para mas potencia...

Para luisgrillo... Vi la plaqueta... No se realmente como andara... ya no esta mas la configuracion de masas en estrella que tenia la placa original para evitar oscilaciones... Has ganando espacio, pero no grosor en las pistas... No digo que no la hagas... Simplemente sera a tu entero riesgo el resultado


----------



## neypardo

Bueno aqui estoy reportandome de nuevo, como les dije subo las imagenes del proyecto que realice, la verdad quede muy complacido con el sonido que ofrece, a mi me suena igual que el switchingamp que arme, pero creo que es mejor este ucd, lo alimente con una fuente de 56-0-56 volts y 10,000uF. la prueba la hice con un altavoz de 8 ohms y 18" y la verdad me sorprendio el bajeo que produce, en verdad el sonido y desempeño de estos diseños son muy superiores a cualquier otro amplificador que habia escuchado, asi que solo me queda agradecer a Ejtagle por aportar estos magmificos diseños. Si alguien desea hacer pruebas con este diseño tengo la plaqueta realizada en pcbwizard, por si alguien quiere el archivo, en cuanto tenga tiempo lo subo. Ah por cierto tengo el diagrama de un amplificador ucd en poco mas simple al posteado por Ejtagle pero que funciona excelente, solo que aun no le he tomado fotos. De cualquier manera si lo quieren tambien lo subo, gracias y que bueno que existen foros como este. Hasta luego.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Segun el PDF el PCB tiene circuito en ambas caras, ,puede ser esto o mi falta de experiencia no me permite ver claramente, ya que el la fotos que he visto no veo circuito en la parte de los compònentes. 
A parte quiero preguntar tengo IRF9530 y IRF840 20 de cada uno, a parte de para tirarlos , pueden serbir para este proyecto ,  gracias

A los que quieren conseguir componentes y buen precio para este proyecto , habemos un grupo que compra una vez por mes en Buenos Aires, y hay de todo


----------



## ZAMI

HOOLA A TODOS
  amm bueno pues no tengo mucho en este foro ni tampoco muchos conosiemintos de electronica pero e estado construyendo el amplificador de esta charla jeje lo estoy contruyendo para mi guitarra y qiero ponerle un par de 12" aunque creo que tendre que ramplazar las que tengo(relamente creo que son de mala calidad jaja)
pero tengo unaS dudaS...
me dieron unos IRFP240 EN LUGAR DE LOS originales creo que de igual forma funcionara pero...sera el mismo sonido ?y si no, que remplazos puedo utilizar??
ademas el inductor me quedo algo ammm cucho y muy largo?...puede afectar en algo?

bueno aquii les dejo las fotos de lo que e hecho hasta hoy 



de ante mano muchas grasias




saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> Segun el PDF el PCB tiene circuito en ambas caras, ,puede ser esto o mi falta de experiencia no me permite ver claramente, ya que el la fotos que he visto no veo circuito en la parte de los compònentes.
> A parte quiero preguntar tengo IRF9530 y IRF840 20 de cada uno, a parte de para tirarlos , pueden serbir para este proyecto ,  gracias
> 
> A los que quieren conseguir componentes y buen precio para este proyecto , habemos un grupo que compra una vez por mes en Buenos Aires, y hay de todo



Desgraciadamente el que mas te puede servir es el IRF840 pero el detalle de este es que tiene una RDSon de varios Ohms, la disipacion sera mucha, no conviene.
El IRF9530 es canal P.
EL circuito en una de las layers tiene un par de puentes, eso es todo, osea que del lado donde se ve todo, van un par de puentes. lo demas se solda por debajo como siempre.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ejtagle

Para A.V. ... Por más que no me considero un experto, no creo que se pueda mejorar más el circuito simple faz... El plano de masa, si no se hace en forma correcta, puede empeorar la situación, en vez de mejorarla... Usualmente, si abarca lugares que no debería, mete ruido por efectos capacitivos... Por eso, el circuito, que quede como está ... Sólo con doble faz se podría hacer un poco mejor, pero, doble faz con agujeros metalizados... Por eso, dejémoslo como está, así queda al alcance de todo el mundo, ¿ok ? 
Saludos (Y)


----------



## A.V.

ZAMI dijo:


> HOOLA A TODOS
> amm bueno pues no tengo mucho en este foro ni tampoco muchos conosiemintos de electronica pero e estado construyendo el amplificador de esta charla jeje lo estoy contruyendo para mi guitarra y qiero ponerle un par de 12"




Cuidado con poner esta etapa de potencia en el mismo gabinete del preamplificador de guitarra. Puede que tengas problemas.
Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

A.V. dijo:


> Cuidado con poner esta etapa de potencia en el mismo gabinete del preamplificador de guitarra. Puede que tengas problemas.
> Saludos


 
Este modulo http://www.behringer.de/EN/Products/PMH5000.aspx contiene dos amplificador clase d(me consta porque he tenido en mis manos diagramas). Dentro de lo que he visto nunca han habido problemas por el hecho de revolver preamplificador con amplificador como estos(al menos en este producto)....todo esta en saber ubicar los inductores de salida y si estamos de buenas, armarlos con un buen nucleo toroidal para que la interferencia sea menor

Ahh tambien este otro Encontre http://www.andysmusiconline.com/products/peavey_nashville_1000.html

De todas maneras me parece pertinente aclarar el tema de la interferencia y los sucesos posibles a causa de juntar dos amplificador clase de en un gabinete.


----------



## A.V.

ejtagle dijo:


> tendrías que blindar de alguna forma el preamplificador de micrófono, para que no capte la frecuencia de switching del amplificador. Recomendaría que está en otro gabinete metálico, pero puede estar en el mismo, a condición de blindarlo en una cajita de metal
> Saludos!





Gracias por aclararme las cosas muchachos...
Tuve problemas concretos con el swiching amp del tl074 por no tener algunas precauciones al ponerlo junto a un pre de mic y esa fué la respuesta de Ejtagle. Conozco algunos equipos clase D para instrumentos musicales (hay muchos de bajo eléctrico), Gallien Kruger tiene varios modelos clase D también. 
Felibar, no sabía lo del inductor de salida, entonces se podrán mejorar las cosas con un toroidal? buen dato.
Gracias a todos
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Joorchh dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por aclararme las cosas tacatomon. Ya estuve haciendo unos calculos con un programita para crear inductores y. en esos carretitos donde viene el teflon me iria muy bien con 36 espiras y un alambre de 2 mm.. (nucleo de 24 mm y un largo de 23 mm).
> Saludos!



Obviamente el nucleo pueder ir por debajo de la placa o fuera de esta. No creo que encaje en los pads destinados a el a menos que sea con nucleo de ferrite. A mi gusto prefiero que sea de aire, aun así se lleve todo un gabinete.

Saludos!!!!

@ Ejtagle.
La proteccion mas basica para el amplificador seria contra DC a la salida. Sabemos que el ampli no es la gran cosa y los mosfets se pueden comprar como dulces. Pero, este ampli no es como los AB, será posible ponerle una proteccion contra DC común y corriente con unos reles a las lineas de alimentacion, ademas de fusibles???
Alguna recomendacion para las protecciones???


----------



## hazard_1998

tacatomon dijo:


> Obviamente el nucleo pueder ir por debajo de la placa o fuera de esta. No creo que encaje en los pads destinados a el a menos que sea con nucleo de ferrite. A mi gusto prefiero que sea de aire, aun así se lleve todo un gabinete.
> 
> Saludos!!!!



estimado tacomoton, todo lo contrario, los inductores con nucleo de aire son altamente desaconsejables, sobre todo en un equipo estereo, ya que el flujo magnetico que queda concatenado en el nucleo del inductor no queda confinado a un circuito cerrado, sino que se emana al eter, y ademas, el inductor del otro canal funciona como "secundario de un trafo con nucleo de aire" produciendo interaciones entre ambos, lo ideal seria o un toroide de polvo de hierro o carbonyl, un POT-CORE o un RM core.....


----------



## luisgrillo

El inductor junto con el capacitor estan funcionando como FILTRO PASA BAJOS,
esa es la funcion de esos componentes.

Y en los filtros que ves con las bobinas al aire es por economia. Los filtros que son mas caros, como los filtros EMI lleban los nucleos de ferrita o polvo de hierro para aumentar la inductancia del filtro, pero eso es mas caro que haciendolos con nucleo de aire.


----------



## Joorchh

entonces el inductor y el capacitor tiene la funcion de eliminar algun tipo de ruido parasito no es asi?... eso pensaba...  entonces no es tan imprsindible .... pero creo que seria mejor que lo ponga jeje...


----------



## luisgrillo

No, nada de ruido parasito, eliminan la alta frecuencia de conmutacion de los mosfet. y claro que es impresindible, ya que sin este filtro la alta frecuencia llegaroa a tus parlantes y los calentaria, incluso podria llegar a quemar algunos twiter o hasta los parlantes.


----------



## Tacatomon

Afectara el funcionamiento del amplificador si cambio la posicion de los condensadores de 1uF???.
Al ser estos SMD, se me hace facil ponerlos del lado de las pistas. Nunca pude conseguir los normales, y los que encontre valen mas de 2 Dolares, son 6.
En la imagen se ve lo que quiero hacer.

Saludos!!!

PD: Los cuadritos en rojo son los condensadores se puede notar los hoyos donde van los originales. La X es el lugar donde van originalmente 3 de esos.


----------



## ejtagle

@ tacatomon.... No creo que haya problemas con los capacitores...

Sobre el tema del filtro de salida, no se puede sacar. El ampli UcD necesita ese filtro para operar... El porqué del núcleo de aire, en vez del núcleo de ferrite, es por una cuestión de simplicidad de armado... El núcleo de ferrite hay que conseguirlo... No es por el tema costo (porque el inductor de nucleo de ferrite lleva mucho menos cobre, y el núcleo en sí no es caro... O sea, termina saliendo más barato... Si es que se consigue el núcleo... Además, si se usa un núcleo de ferrite , la cantidad de vueltas de alambre necesario depende del núcleo que consigan...

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

@ tacatomón : Cualquier circuito de protección de altavoces andará con este ampli UcD... Con el que no andaban era con el SwitchingAmp con el Tl074... Pero en el caso de este ampli, sí anda.

Saludos

Y para aquellos que preguntan... Sería posible agregar protección contra cortocircuitos a la salida usando la entrada de Shutdown del IR2110 .... Pero eso complica el diseño, por eso no lo puse...


----------



## bebeto

Hola. una consulta.... tengo una fuente de 42 - 0 - 42  y rectificado tengo 50 - 0 - (-50)

cual tendria que hacer,¿ el que figura para 57 o el que figura para 40? 
la ultima y no pegunto mas ( por ahora )
La corriente que indica es PICO por canal no?


----------



## ejtagle

para bebeto: el de 57v... no vas a obtenr la potencia maxima especificada, pero debería andar bien... También se podría hacer el de 40v, pero teniendo la precaución de poner capacitores que soporten la tensión de 50v

para manutec: Tengo mis dudas sobre el tema de los IGBT... No son tan rápidos como se requiere para obtener alta fidelidad (al menos 250khz de frecuencia de conmutación...) , y además, tnés el problema asociado a los transistores... Es decir... lentitud en el apagado... Para controlar motores, esos no son problemas, pero, para audio..

Saludos!


----------



## A.V.

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> Cuales fueron tus inconvenientes?, yo tuve un problema alguna vez de componentes de DC a la salida pero todo era por el inductor..........



Por lo que medí, no tuve inconvenientes de DC a la salida. Tenía el pre (de mic), la potencia y el inductor en un mismo gabinete (bastante cerca unos de otros). De movida, así ni arrancó (lámpara en serie destellaba y ruido de golpes en el parlante), creo yo por un problema de oscilación . Saqué el inductor del gabinete y sí anduvo..... un tiempo pero a los pocos días se terminaron quemando los mosfet. Los mosfet calentaban un poco más con el pre conectado. Sin el pre lo tuve andando super bien.
Tengo que probar todavía lo que me propone Ejtagle, blindar la etapa de potencia (o el pre, o las dos). Seguramente hacer el inductor con un toroide como mencionás, mejore las cosas cosiderablemente.
De todas formas me falta aprender mucho en esto de los clase D, pasan cosas que con un AB jamás pasarían.
Agradezco al foro!!!
Saludos


----------



## Papusxxdd

Tengo armado la placa entera pero no me esta funcionando, sospecho que pueden ser los 4 transistores 2n5401 que en este caso los reemplacé por bf423 (cambia el sentido de las patas) estos me dieron como reemplazo pero no me creo que sirban, y tambien reemplecé los diodos 1n5817 por 1n5819 (creo que no tiene que haber problema con esto), tambien el uf4004 por un mur160; y bueno los dos capacitores de mica de 330p y 470n no conseguí puse poliester.-

Lo armé para trabajar con +/- 40 y bueno la fuente que tengo es de +/- 45 y al conectarlo sube la corriente en la salida hasta 20 voltios continua y no baja significativamente y no hay nada que caliente ni nada raro, que puede ser?  igual voy a conseguir los transistores 2n5401 o recien me di cuenta que los mpsa92 andarian, alguna recomendación... escucho


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno, veo que hay gente con problemas (cuando no! ) --- Por lo tanto, vamos con las mediciones necesarias... 
> Medir entre la pata 8 del LM311 y masa, con la punta positiva en la pata 8. Tiene que haber 3.3v aproximadamente (+/-0.2v) -> Si no hay, revisar DZ1, C15, C11, R15...
> Medir entre la pata 4 del LM311 y masa con la punta positiva en la pata 4. Tiene que haber -3.3v aproximadamente (+/-0.2) -> Si no hay, revisar DZ2. C21, C19, R17...
== Para las próximas pruebas, desconectar L1 y no conectar nada en su lugar
> Unir las patas 3 y la 4 del LM311.. Deberán medir que entre la pata 1 del LM311 y masa (punta positiva del téster en la pata 1), la tensión baja por debajo de -1 volt (debería dar -2.2v aprox, pero, mientras sea por debajo de -1v, todo está bien)
 También , tienen que poder medir que entre las patas de R8 hay al menos 10 volts, y entre las patas de R9 hay 0 volts. Si no es así, revisar Q1/Q2/Q3/Q4 y R3/R6. 
 También, esas mismas tensiones tienen que llegar a las patas 10 y 12 del IR2110. Es decir, poniendo el negativo del téster en -VCC, en la pata 12 del IR tiene que haber al menos 10v , y en la pata 10, 10 volts.
 Medir la tensión entre la pata 9 del IR2110 y -VCC. Tiene que dar más de 11.3 volts. Si no da, revisar Q5, DZ2, R16 y los capacitores asociados
 Medir la tensión entre la pata 1 del IR2110 y -VCC. Tiene que dar 10 volts al menos.
 Medir la tensión entre la pata 6 y la pata 5. Tiene que haber al menos 10 volts.
 Finalmente, entre la pata 5 del IR y -VCC tiene que haber 0 volts. Si no hay, revisar la polaridad de los mosfets, y las resistencias R4 y R12, y que los mosfets estén en buen estado.
> Ahora, sacar el puente entre las patas 3 y 4 del LM311, y unir las patas 3 y 8 del LM311. Deberán medir que entre la pata 1 del LM311 y masa (punta positiva del téster en la pata 1), la tensión sube por arriba de 1 volt (debería dar 2.2v aprox, pero, mientras sea por arriba de 1v, todo está bien)
 También , tienen que poder medir que entre las patas de R9 hay al menos 10 volts, y entre las patas de R8 hay 0 volts. Si no es así, revisar Q1/Q2/Q3/Q4 y R3/R6. 
 También, esas mismas tensiones tienen que llegar a las patas 10 y 12 del IR2110. Es decir, poniendo el negativo del téster en -VCC, en la pata 10 del IR tiene que haber al menos 10v , y en la pata 12, 10 volts.
 Medir la tensión entre la pata 9 del IR2110 y -VCC. Tiene que dar más de 11.3 volts. Si no da, revisar Q5, DZ2, R16 y los capacitores asociados.

 Después de todo eso, colocar L1. El amplificador deberia andar bien... Por supuesto, no viene de más revisar pistas, malas soldaduras, etc,etc

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

El TIP31 debe de calentar demasiado???
Toca MJL4281? a +-100V???

Ejtagle, Muchas Gracias por los TestPoints del amplificador!!!

Saludos!!!

PD: Las pruebas las hacemos con la entrada del amplificador a GND?


----------



## ejtagle

ejtagle dijo:


> Bueno, veo que hay gente con problemas (cuando no! ) --- Por lo tanto, vamos con las mediciones necesarias...
> > Medir entre la pata 8 del LM311 y masa, con la punta positiva en la pata 8. Tiene que haber 3.3v aproximadamente (+/-0.2v) -> Si no hay, revisar DZ1, C15, C11, R15...
> > Medir entre la pata 4 del LM311 y masa con la punta positiva en la pata 4. Tiene que haber -3.3v aproximadamente (+/-0.2) -> Si no hay, revisar DZ2. C21, C19, R17...
> == Para las próximas pruebas, desconectar L1 y no conectar nada en su lugar
> > Unir las patas 3 y la 4 del LM311.. Deberán medir que entre la pata 1 del LM311 y masa (punta positiva del téster en la pata 1), la tensión baja por debajo de -1 volt (debería dar -2.2v aprox, pero, mientras sea por debajo de -1v, todo está bien)
> También , tienen que poder medir que entre las patas de R8 hay al menos 10 volts, y entre las patas de R9 hay 0 volts. Si no es así, revisar Q1/Q2/Q3/Q4 y R3/R6.
> También, esas mismas tensiones tienen que llegar a las patas 10 y 12 del IR2110. Es decir, poniendo el negativo del téster en -VCC, en la pata 12 del IR tiene que haber al menos 10v , y en la pata 10, 10 volts.
> Medir la tensión entre la pata 9 del IR2110 y -VCC. Tiene que dar más de 11.3 volts. Si no da, revisar Q5, DZ2, R16 y los capacitores asociados
> Medir la tensión entre la pata 1 del IR2110 y -VCC. Tiene que dar 10 volts al menos.
> Medir la tensión entre la pata 6 y la pata 5. Tiene que haber al menos 10 volts.
> Finalmente, entre la pata 5 del IR y -VCC tiene que haber 0 volts. Si no hay, revisar la polaridad de los mosfets, y las resistencias R4 y R12, y que los mosfets estén en buen estado.
> > Ahora, sacar el puente entre las patas 3 y 4 del LM311, y unir las patas 3 y 8 del LM311. Deberán medir que entre la pata 1 del LM311 y masa (punta positiva del téster en la pata 1), la tensión sube por arriba de 1 volt (debería dar 2.2v aprox, pero, mientras sea por arriba de 1v, todo está bien)
> También , tienen que poder medir que entre las patas de R9 hay al menos 10 volts, y entre las patas de R8 hay 0 volts. Si no es así, revisar Q1/Q2/Q3/Q4 y R3/R6.
> También, esas mismas tensiones tienen que llegar a las patas 10 y 12 del IR2110. Es decir, poniendo el negativo del téster en -VCC, en la pata 10 del IR tiene que haber al menos 10v , y en la pata 12, 10 volts.
> Medir la tensión entre la pata 9 del IR2110 y -VCC. Tiene que dar más de 11.3 volts. Si no da, revisar Q5, DZ2, R16 y los capacitores asociados.
> 
> Después de todo eso, colocar L1. El amplificador deberia andar bien... Por supuesto, no viene de más revisar pistas, malas soldaduras, etc,etc
> 
> Saludos!


 

Una pequeña fe de erratas... Ésta se me pasó, perdón ops: :
Cuando digo que las mismas tensiones que se miden sobre R8 y R9 tienen que estar sobre las patas 12 y 10 del IR, significa que si sobre R8 hay 10v, entre -VCC y la pata 12 tiene que haber esa misma tensión. Y cuando digo que si sobre R8 hay 0 volts, significa que entre -VCC y la pata 10 del IR2110 tiene que haber esa misma tensión. Hay un pequeño error en el texto... Las tensiones sobre R8 y R9 son las correctas, pero hay un error en la tensión a medir entre -VCC y las patas 12 y 10. Ne equivoqué, puse que siempre había que medir 10v entre -VCC y ambas patas, pero no es cierto:
>Si sobre R8 hay 10v, entre la pata 12 y -VCC del IR tiene que haber la misma tensión.
>Si sobre R8 hay 0v, entre la pata 12 y -VCC del IR tiene que haber la misma tensión.
>Si sobre R9 hay 10v, entre la pata 10 y -VCC del IR tiene que haber la misma tensión.
>Si sobre R9 hay 0v, entre la pata 10 y -VCC del IR tiene que haber la misma tensión.

Espero que esta vez haya quedado claro... Realmente se me pasó !
Saludos 

PD: Ha llegado a mis oidos la información que se están comercializando 2n5401 truchos que tienen las patas al revés... Por favor, midan los transistores antes de ponerlos en la placa... Y ni hablar si usan algún transistor sustituto... La gran mayoría de los tésters actuales tienen medidor de transistores... Si al medirlo obtienen una ganancia (Hfe) menor que 100, seguro que las patas están invertidas. Prueben intercambiar colector por emisor. La posición en que el transistor les dé mayor HFE es en la que las patas están conectadas correctamente al téster (es decir, la pata que está conectada al emisor en el zocalo del téster, es el verdadero emisor, la pata que está conectada a la base en el zócalo del téster es la verdadera base, y la pata que está conectada al colector en el zócalo del téster es el verdadero colector), y es en la posición en que tendría que ir puesto en el ampli.


----------



## Tacatomon

Tengo una pequeña duda:  Para la configuración 1250W@4 Ohm, se necesitun trafo de 70+70VAC pero... a cuantos amperes realmente, a 12.5A? Eso da una potencia de 1750W de trafo, 500W se van en calor??? Como? si es Class D


----------



## ejtagle

@ tacatomon... Hay un pequeño problema de redondeo, eso es todo. La potencia da bien...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Eduardo, podrías subir a este tema también el anterior UCD, con canal N y P, al 1º post. Hay mucha gente que no lo conoce y es un excelente amplificador, el cual armé con unos 5U$S. 

Si no se necesitan potencias exageradísimas como las que alcanza esta versión canal N, es la mejor opción ya que no necesita del IR2110, y además los mosfets canal P para potencias de unos 200[W] (mucho más que suficiente para uso hogareño) son baratos y fáciles de conseguir.

Saludos


----------



## Rodgers

compañero ejtagle......he estado pensando en aumentar la eficiencia de este ampli......
mi idea es la siguiente....si logrameanvos hacer conmutar mas rapidamente a los mosfet de salida se bajara la disipacion de r de los ....

la idea es la siguiente.
fraccionar cada uno de los pulsos que entran al driver 2110....
como hacerlo......

comparando la señal pwm procedente del lm 311 con una triangular de mayor frecuencia.....o implementando 2 osciladores con 555 controlados con el enable por medio de las dos señales que entran al driver......

en estos momentos no tengo esquema para mostrar pero a lo mejor  mas de uno entenderala idea.....

bueno mi pregunta es ?

servira esta implementacion teniendo en cuenta que este amplificador es autooscilante?
por que de ser haci se podrian lograr muchas cosas interesantes con este proyecto...


----------



## ejtagle

para Rodgers: Aumentar la frecuencia de conmutación va a hacer que aumente la disipación en los mosfets... No es recomendable, además, que a mayor frecuencia de conmutación, más distorsión... Está explicado en el thread anterior del ampli UcD...
Para mnicolau: Tenés razón... El ampli anterior andaba muy bien, y no necesitaba IR2110... El problema que yo le ví es que últimamente lso componentes que se están consiguiendo (léase, transistorcitos estilo BCxxx), son, literalmente, pedazos de mie###da con patas... Cones, muy inferiores a los transistores originales. Esoha causado montones de problemas con un ampli que no debiera tenerlos... Por eso, pienso que la versión con el IR es un poquito mejor (hasta que vengan IRs truchos  ) ...
Para walter rodriguez... Evidentemente tenés algún problema... No puede haber ruido agudo a la salida... Insisto... ¿ Usaste cable blindado para la entrada de audio ???
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Ejtagle, creo que este Mosfet es interesante:

http://www.irf.com/product-información/datasheets/data/irfp4668pbf.pdf

Como cuanta eficiencia se puede obtener de acuerdo a la RDSon.? Será este la joya de la eficiencia??? 10$Usd que valgan la pena?


----------



## manutek

Holas
  Bueno lo termine al ampli y ya lo tengo funcionando y anda que es una ma-ra-vi-lla¡ ,me pellisco para no creer que es un sueño, me parece que voy a tardar unos días en caer.
  Casi no tuve problemas (a pesar que no use los elementos del listado ejm use capasitores de poliéster en algunos casos)al inicio tenia un tensión en la salida del parlante ,17v aprox.(para la prueba utilice +-22v) Que era dos  resistencias que limitan la corriente de los zener era muy alta 2k2(r15 & r17) las baje a 1k y problema solucionado.
  El segundo problema era que calentaba la bobina y los mosfet cambie de valores las r de los gates(r4 & r12) y nada ,que era? La bobina, en ves de bobinarla para 30uH la bobine para 3uH(que bolu¡) la cambie y funciono de las mil maravillas.
  Gracias antes que nada ejtagle  por este ampli y al resto del foro también gracias.
    Unas fotos perdón por la desprolijidad


----------



## ejtagle

para tacatomon: Las pérdidas en los mosfets son directamente proporcionales al Rdson... Mitad de Rdson, es mitad de pérdida de potencia... Así de fácil...  , lo que no significa, desgraciadamente que la eficiencia aumente al doble.. Porque la eficiencia se calcula como potencia entregada a la carga dividida por la potencia entregada por la fuente. Como en un clase D, la potencia entregada a la carga es igual a la potencia entregada por la fuente - la que se pierde en los mosfets - algo de potencia que se va en el circuito de control, si afinás el lápiz verás que la cantidad de potencia perdida en los mosfets ya no es grande, al menos para potencias razonables... Por lo que la eficiencia no aumenta muy mucho... Ahora, si la carga del amp fuera 2 ohms, de golpe esos mosfets se vuelven muy interesantes 

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Para una corriente de 12.5A

Pmos = I*I*Rdson / 2
Pmos = 12.5*12.5*0.009/2 = 0.7W disiparían cada uno en la configuración de +-100V 1250W

Si que son interesantes, una lastima que solo sean de 200Vdss

Saludos!!!!!!


PD: Tambien encontré unos IGBT´s que se bancan mas de 150kHz, podrían servir?
www.irf.com/product-información/datasheets/data/irgp50b60pd1.pdf


----------



## ejtagle

Para tacatomon: Posiblemente esos IGBTs podrían usarse... Eso sí, seguro que hay que ajustar las resistencias de gate ... Por lo demás calzan directo en el circuito... Eso sí, las pérdidas son un poco grandes... (tiene 2v de caída con 50A de corriente = 100W de disipación ... Habría que ver si realmente convienen o no... 
Saludos


----------



## clemen

Saludo a todos los foristas y muchas gracias por todos esos aportes.
Les solicito el favor de ayudarme con el inductor.  Tiene que ser necesariamente de forma toroidal? o se puede utilizar otra forma ? el nucleo debe ser necesariamente de aire ? o se puede utilizar otro material permeable o no permeable?.

La fuente de alimentacion puede ser lineal como las que se utilizan en los amplificadores clase AB o requiere de elemntos adicionales como filtros de linea, etc.
Agradecere inmensamente cualquier información.

Ya arme una tarjeta con este diagrama y hechas las mediciones sugeridas por el Sr. ejtagle todo esta en orden .  El amplificador sin parlante arranca bien =cero voltios DC a la salida.  Le conecto el parlante y todo sigue ok.  Pero cuando le inyecto señal empieza a oscilar y el -VCC se cae y aparece DC a la salida.  Retiro el parlante y algo en la tarjeta queda sonando.  No he podido determinar que es.  Creo que es por el inductor.  Luego desconecto -vcc y lo vuelvo a conectar y vuelve a arrancar el amplificador normalmente.  Estas pruebas las estoy haciendo con +-78VDC a traves de una serie.
Espero comentarios


----------



## guille2

Hola clemen el inductor puede ser de núcleo de aire o de ferrite. Yo uso el soft calbob conseguite un caño de plástico de esos que se usan para instalaciones eléctricas, los que van dentro de la pared y bobina sobre el. Podes usar cinta de papel entre capas para que te sea más fácil. Con eso ya estarás seguro de que el inductor no es el problema.

  No te olvides de revisar los 2N5401 si están invertidos el emisor y colector, yo compre 4 y están invertidos. Esto ya lo advirtió ejtagle.

  Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

De que potencia es la serie que le estas metiendo al amplificador?


----------



## clemen

luisgrillo dijo:


> De que potencia es la serie que le estas metiendo al amplificador?


 Hola Luisgrillo.  La serie son dos bombillas de 100watts c/u en paralelo



guille2 dijo:


> Hola clemen el inductor puede ser de núcleo de aire o de ferrite. Yo uso el soft calbob conseguite un caño de plástico de esos que se usan para instalaciones eléctricas, los que van dentro de la pared y bobina sobre el. Podes usar cinta de papel entre capas para que te sea más fácil. Con eso ya estarás seguro de que el inductor no es el problema.
> 
> No te olvides de revisar los 2N5401 si están invertidos el emisor y colector, yo compre 4 y están invertidos. Esto ya lo advirtió ejtagle.
> 
> Saludos.


 Saludos guille estoy utilizando el mpsa92 cuya base es la patita central.  Revisaré
muchas gracias a ti y a luisgrillo tambien


----------



## clemen

Hola a todos los foristas. Ya tengo funcionando la etapa suena muy bien y con buena potencia. El problema era el inductor como sospechaba. aqui les dejo estas fotos.
En la primera foto la etapa con el inductor toroidal con nucleo de ferrita con el cual tengo funcionando la etapa.
la segunda es el inductor que no funciono. Tiene el mismo numero de vueltas con un solo hilo , pero miren la forma y el tamaño
La tercera imagen son las dimensiones del inductor en uso
La cuarta son otros inductores un poco mas pequeños con los cuales tambien funciona bien pero estos se calientan bastante despues de algunos minutos.

*Ya construi la seguda tarjeta para hacer un ampli estereo pero tengo un problema.*
*cuando conecto las dos etapas a la misma fuente de alimentacion se distorsiona el sonido . Se necesitan fuentes independientes?*

Mil disculpas con el Sr Ejetagle me he dedicado a buscar ayuda para solucionar mis problemas y no he tenido la delicadesa de agradecerle por tan excelente aporte que hizo al foro. Mil gracias al Sr. Ejetagle y cualquier comentario adicional a mis inquietudes tambien lo agradecer inmensamente.
Muchas gracias para todos los foristas.

Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

para clemen: Realmente, no debería haber problemas en alimentar 2 módulos de unoa sola fuente... Yo sospecho que el problema puede andar más bien por el lado de la fuente... Capaz que no tenga la potencia necesaria para 2 módulos... O que el filtrado secundario sea insuficiente (yo casí me jugaría a pensar que ese es el problema...) .
Sin embargo, agregar más capacidad a la salida de una fuente switching puede ser peligroso, porque si no está pensada para eso, puede empezar a oscilar...
O sea... Si estás usando un transformador común (no fuente switching), tenés que pensar en al menos 4700uF x 4, y sería mejor 4700uFx8 para cada rama (usualmente, se acepta 4700uF cada 100Wrms)
Si estás usando una fuente a switching, todo depende de la fuente... Pero lo más probable es que la fuente tenga problemas de filtrado... Me es imposible decirte exactamente qué hacer sin tener diagrama de la fuente
Saludos!


----------



## clemen

Para Aldemarar la alimentacion es de +-80V dc



ejtagle dijo:


> para clemen: Realmente, no debería haber problemas en alimentar 2 módulos de unoa sola fuente... Yo sospecho que el problema puede andar más bien por el lado de la fuente... Capaz que no tenga la potencia necesaria para 2 módulos... O que el filtrado secundario sea insuficiente (yo casí me jugaría a pensar que ese es el problema...) .
> Sin embargo, agregar más capacidad a la salida de una fuente switching puede ser peligroso, porque si no está pensada para eso, puede empezar a oscilar...
> O sea... Si estás usando un transformador común (no fuente switching), tenés que pensar en al menos 4700uF x 4, y sería mejor 4700uFx8 para cada rama (usualmente, se acepta 4700uF cada 100Wrms)
> Si estás usando una fuente a switching, todo depende de la fuente... Pero lo más probable es que la fuente tenga problemas de filtrado... Me es imposible decirte exactamente qué hacer sin tener diagrama de la fuente
> Saludos!


 
Como esta maestro, espero que muy bien. Mi fuente es un transformador comun que tiene una seccion de 4.5 cm x 10.7cm = 48.15 cm² para una potencia teorica de 2.3kv(2.318 Watt) esto segun las formulas que utilizo para armar mis transformadores y que hasta ahora me han dado muy buenos resultados. Para rectificar los 110 Vac del secundario con derivaciion central(55-0-55) utilizo 8 diodos rectificadores de 6 amperios c/u en puente y en filtrado utilizo 4 condensadores electroliticos de 80v a 10.000 mF y dos de 80v a 4700 mF todo esto se convierte en 12.350mF.
Esta fuente la he utilizado en amplificadores de 24 transistores (12 por Canal) C3858 y A1494 a los cuales les he cargado hasta 6 cabinas con parlantes de 15" a 500W
le dejo una foto no sin antes pedirles me disculpen lo rustico de la fuente


----------



## luisgrillo

Que tal clemen, felicitaciones por tu proyecto.

Oye, creo que los micro henrios de tu bobina son muchos. Que tal si bobinas un nuevo nucleo de ferrita con tan solo 10 vueltas del #14?

Lo checas y me dices como funciono ok?

Otra cosa que puede que solucione tu problema:

En la alimentacion de las placas, puedes poner un filtro EMI, 

Colocas unas 15 vueltas de alambre en un nucleo de hierro o ferrita ya sea toroidal, lineal o como quieras en el positivo y negativo de la alimentacion.

Creo que con eso ya no tendras problemas.


----------



## Tacatomon

Clemen, te recomiendo hacerle una buena placa con un plano de masa en estrella MUY generoso para poner en orden todos esos capacitores, se me hace que tienes muuchos lazos de masa que te estan metiendo ruidos por todos lados.

Te lo digo por experiencia propia con un amplificador nacional. Mira que despues del arreglo ni se notaba que estaba encendido.
Para mas info, leete este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Y enhorabuena compañero por tu exito con el amplificador

Saludos!!!


----------



## ejtagle

Y , además de lo que te están recomendando, que tiene muy mucho sentido (el tema de la masa en estrella es fundamental a estas potencias!), poné en paralelo a los capacitores electrolíticos, capacitores cerámicos de 100n a la tensión que se requiera... Preferentemente, 100n cerámicos, y no dañaría usar varios poliéster también (470n, por ejemplo)... Porque en el caso de un ampli a switching, la fuente proveerá picos de corriente de alta frecuencia, que usualmente los caps. electrolíticos no pueden proveer, pero que los poliéster y cerámicos sí.

Saludos


----------



## clemen

Listo señores todas sus recomendaciones fueron tenidas en cuenta .  Ya tengo funcionando las dos etapas conectadas a la misma fuente de alimentacion.  Pero tuve que utilizar los nucleos toroidales mas pequeños(los que unos mensajes atras anexe fotos y dije que se me calentaban despues de algunos minutos). los deje bobinados con catorce vueltas de alambre No. catorce, atendiendo la recomendacionde luisgrillo y todo Ok.  Exelente sonido y potencia,  inclusive lo probe en bridge o btl a traves de un inversor y por dios que monstruo.  Creo que se acabaron las etapas con la chorizera de transistores.
a todos  muchas gracias por su colaboracion.
Quedo a su disposicion por si puedo ayudar a alguien con alguna inquietud siempre y cuando este al alcance de mis pocos conocimientos y experiencia.
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Lo probastes en modo puente???? No se quemo nada ni se escucho nada raro, algún ruido????

Se supone que si se ponen en bridge se baten las frecuencias de los amplificadores y se hace un desastre de sonido.

Wow, este amplificador tiene muchas sorpresas.


----------



## luisgrillo

Ya ven que todo en teoria es una cosa y la practicaviene siendo algo casi completamente diferente. Talves si se pueda poner los amplificadores en bridge sin tener problemas. Creo que el secreto de esto seria hacer un buen filtrado en la salida... talves un filtro de 4to orden.... La ventaja que yo le veo es muy amplia, ya que las fuentes de alimentacion SMPS seran mas chicas. si ocupava una alimentacion de +-80Vcd para sacarle 800W en 4 ohms, tenias que conseguir capacitores de 100V y 3300uf o mayores.

Ahora con esto la fuente la haría de +-40Vcd en puente y tendrá la misma potencia en la salida. Un capacitor de 4700 uf a 100V aqui donde vivo me cuesta como 6 dolares.
uno de 4700 a 50V me cuesta 2 dolares.


----------



## silfredo jimenez

muy buenas a todos les cuento que yo tambien terminé el amplificador pero me hace falta una prueba muy importante. ya está amplificando por que ya le metí corriente y le cuadré las bias y lo conecte a un parlante y cuando le toco la entrada de señal con el dedo suena el parlante me hace falta es probarlo con un reproductor de audio para ver que tal está el sonido. 

Ahora me tengo una inquietud con respecto a lo que dijo el compañero tacatomon:  Ahora que ya encontre los mosfets para ponerle cargas de 2 o 1 ohm ya no hay imposibles con esta bestia
cuales son esos mosfet que se pueden colocar para ponerles cargas de hasta 1 ohm
asi seria espectacular el amplificador
voy a probar el amplificador lo mas pronto posible y subiré las fotos muchas gracias a todos y que pasen muy bien.


----------



## Tacatomon

Si se usa a 1 Ohm (Darse cuenta que es MUY baja impendacia = Mucha corriente), el mosfet que sale victorioso con la menor disipasión de calor es el IRFP4668PbF!!!

Cualquier otro estaría disipando potencia al exterior cosa que, por ejemplo, en un subwoofer casero amplificado, no seria del todo bueno.

Con una corriente de 50A Pico (25A rms) 2500W/2 Ohm estos disiparían aprox. cada uno 12 Watts.

Saludos!!!


----------



## alejandrow999

Otro MOSFET groso es el IRL1004.Bajo tales condiciones(25A rms) consume sólo ¡¡¡4W!!! (durante medio ciclo)
Las posibilidades son inmensas...pero tenemos de sobra para quedar como Beethoven.Eso si: con un excelente rendimiento energético y sin desperdiciar pólvora ni acero.
Además, podríamos estos amplificadores para hacer soldadura de arco (¡a que no se le ocurrió a ninguno!)
Y ya que estoy vuelvo a felicitar a Ejtagle por sus diseños: son eficientes y bastante sencillos (por lo menos en lo referente a los esquemas).
Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

@alejandrow999

Ese mosfet que quieres utilizar tiene un Vds maximo de 45Vdd.

No se puede utilizar para el amplificador, para impedancias bajas lo mejor es usar los irfp260, pero si cuentas con los irfp4668pbf todavia seria mejor.

El irl1004 me gusto para la fuente SPMS.


----------



## jreyes

luisgrillo :

Si usas potencias moderadas ese transistor se puede perfectamente utilizar. De hecho, tengo pensado armar el amplificador ucd de este hilo con una carga de 2 Ohms; la potencia sería de 100Wrms. Para ello necesitaría de una fuente simétrica de +-20Vdc, con picos de corriente de 10A, que perfectamente se puede lograr modificando una fuente de computadora.

En todo caso el transistor que pretendo utilizar es el IRF3205, que acá en Chile vale 4 veces menos que el IRFP250; así, con lo que me ahorro en transistores, pago el IR2110 (6 USD).

Saludos !


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola @jreyes
Me parece muy bien que recicles las fuentes ATX,

Me diste una idea nueva para un nuevo proyecto.

Hacer otra SPMS con alimentacion de +-30Vcd para exitar un subwoofer de 1 ohm. Masomenos 450Wrms. terminando la fuente que estoy haciendo seguire con esa... +-30Vcd con 20Amp continuos.

Aca ese irf3205 viene saliendo 1.15 dolares... muy barato.. =)

Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

En teoría, es así... Mitad de carga, doble de potencia... Pero, hay que tener en cuentas 2 cosas... La fuente de potencia tiene que poder dar ese doble de potencia que estás pretendiendo sacarle al ampli, Y los transistores de salida tienen también que poder manejar ese doble de corriente sin quemarse en el proceso. Usualmente, ambas cosas no son ciertas para los amplis clase AB, porque por una simple cuestión de econonomía, ningún fabricante va a poner transistores que soporten el doble de corriente por las dudas, cuando el ampli ha sido diseñado para una carga específica que necesita menos corriente... Ese es el caso de la configuración puente (que es , más bien, un "extra" , más que una característica que se use siempre, o de usar cargas por debajo de las para el que fué diseñado el amplificador...
En el caso de este ampli, simplemente, como no es para uso comercial, aumentar el costo ligeramente usando mosfets muchísimo más grandes, aunque tiene un ligero impacto en el monto total, nos da más confiabilidad y esa posibilidad de cargarlo con menos ohms, para que dé más potencia.
Como detalle para aquellos que están por la idea de hacer algo en puente... Al principio parece tentador, pero si sacan las cuentas y afinan el lápiz, verán que en costo es lo mismo, o aún más caro... Las razones son sencillas.. Ampli en punte duplica la cantidad de componentes (mosfets), requiere 2 IR2110, y por el tema de los capacitores de filtro de la fuente... Sería una fuente simple (hay que modificar el ampli para poder alimentar con fuente simple) ... pero ahora, la capacidad a colocar de filtro en esa fuente simple se duplicará... Por motivos sencillos... Ahora, la fuente daría corriente en ambos ciclos de la señal de audio, y no como en la fuente partida, que da una rama, y luego la otra, en forma alternada... Para ser sinceros, sólo hay 2 ventajas de esa configuración... Que es posible , en el caso de usar fuente switching, regular bastante mejor la tensión de salida de la fuente, porque realimentaremos la única tensión de salida... Aunque esto hay formas de obviarlo con un poco de ingenio... Es como todo... El único caso en que la configuración puente empieza a convenir, es si ya se cuenta con una fuente de alimentación de una sola tensión... Que no suele ser el caso en estos amplis
En relación al tema de usar cargas tan chicas (=parlantes), aunque es factible, no es recomendable... Es por un problema de pérdidas de potencia... Las péridas de potencia por resistencia son proporcionales al cuadrado de la corriente... Eso significa que usar cargas pequeñas aumenta considerablemente las pérdidas en el inductor de salida, en los mosfets de salida, en los CONECTORES a los parlantes, en el CABLEADO al parlante, y en el parlante en sí... Estamos hablando de mucha corriente... muy mucha corriente... Van a necesitar conectores muy caros, cable muy caro, diodos rectificadores muy caros... Creo que antes que usar parlantes de ohmiaje tan chico, conviene subir la tensión de alimentación del ampli aún más... Y tratar de trabajar con ohms altos nomás...
Saludos! 
PD: La configuración en puente, no es que no funcione... Simplemente hay un ruido (no es de muy alto volumen, pero puede estar o no presente, depende de lo que se esté amplificando en ese momento), cxausado por el batimiendo de las frecs de switching (porque ambos módulos no operan sincronizados)... LA idea del ampli es high end- Posiblemente, para una aplicación de subwoofer de alta potencia ese pequeño ruido sea impreceptible ... Pero si lo quieren para full-range, ahí van a empezar a notar el problema...


----------



## clemen

Saludos "maestro" Ejtagle . Dos inquietudes.. Es normal que en los inductores se reproduzca tambien el sonido que esta saliendo en las bocinas ? El sonido es muy bajo. imaginese que esta ud escuchando un audifono de walkman a unos 50cms de sus oidos y se escuchan mas bien las altas frecuencias. Esto he notado en mi amplificador.
Sin señal se escucha (pegando el oido al wofer) un pequeño "hum" o ruido de baja frecuencia y en los difusores de alta frecuencia se escucha un ruido parecido al de la banda FM cuando no hay señal?. Esto lo he notado en los amplificadores clase AB cuando incrementamos la ganancia a traves del aumento de la retroalimentacion(la señal que tomamos de la salida del ampli y se la inyectamos por la entrada inversora a traves de una resistencia).

Considero que son indispensables los retardos para los parlantes, porque el circuito los golpea fuerte cuando se enciende como cuando se apaga

Aparte de esto el ampli funciona muy bien. Ya cambie mi primer ampli AB de 12 transistores por esta belleza. No termino de agradecerle.

para el colega oscar monsalvo, el amplificador funciona bien en puente con el atenuante que se incrementa el ruido,  pero la potencia que te da es impresionante.  Hice la prueba con un wofer de 18" de 2000 Watt y un difusor de "brillos" (altas frecuencias)de 350Watts.


----------



## ejtagle

Para clemen: Si , considero normal que se oiga en el inductor el sonido... Eso es porque el alambre vibra ... En realidad, para evitarlo, habría que ver la forma de inmovilizar el alambre... Como sugerencia, se podría probar sumergir el inductor en barniz o laca...
En relación al ruido y al hummm... Pienso que puede haber algo de acoplamiento de ruido de red a la entrada de audio... Como el amplificador tiene tanta ganancia, no me sorprende demasiado. Para confirmar si es eso o no, cortocircuita la entrada de audio directamente en la plaqueta, a ver si el ruido se va 
Saludos!


----------



## BUSHELL

Concuerdo con Ejtagle, quizá si miras la forma de sumergir los inductores en barniz y darles alguna forma de amarre...los talleres que bobinan tranformadores, tienen un barniz que usan para ese tipo de aplicaciones. Cuando se seca, quedan bien, sin vibraciones.

Sobre el ruido al encender y apagar el ampli, pienso que podés implementar este circuito:
http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/module_de_protection_cc_pour_hp.htm

Aunque nunca lo he probado, parece que debería hacerlo. Ejtagle te habló, de los otros ruidos que tienes, pero no de este en particular...por eso me meto en la conversación y propongo este circuito. Pero ojo que me parece haber leído en algún apunte del maestro ejtagle (por lo tánto que nos has enseñado, Eduardo), que un circuito de protección no andaba con uno de sus modelos posteados...no me acuerdo bien, y quizá mi memoria me esté jugando una mala pasada. Quiza sea con la versión que usa el TL074...grr, no me acuerdo....

Mejor, espera que el maestro nos dé el visto bueno para este circuito.

Del que sí puedo dar fé que funciona, y muy bien es éste, de Rod Elliot:
http://sound.westhost.com/project33.htm

lo instalé en un amplificador mosfet, pero no clase D. Y anda muy bien.

Sería bueno, empezar a dotar a estas criaturas de Ejtagle, de circuitos de protección, para evitar tener que volver a reconstruir, en caso de que por ejemplo los altavoces se pongan en corto (por causa de ellos mismos y/o del ampli..por causa de burradas nuestras.. etc).

Un aporte humilde.


----------



## Tacatomon

Que opinas Ejtagle del circuito de protección de la pagina de Rod Elliot (P-33). O recomiendas algún circuito de protección especial???

Saludos!!!


----------



## ejtagle

Sobre el tema de circuitos de protección, se puede usar cualquiera. Todos deberían andar, ya que el ampli UCD saca a su salida una tensión proporcinal a la de entrada, con muy poca componente de alta frecuencia de switching. Es decir, a los fines prácticos, es un amplificador más... No hay ningún requerimiento ni consideración especial para los circuitos de protección (salvo, obvio, que estén pensados para la potencia del amplificador). Cualquier circuito hecho para un ampli clase AB de potencia similar, debería andar sin problemas en este amplificador.
De lo que alguna vez hablé, fué del 1er ampli, e SwitchingAmp (el con el TL074), que, por carecer de inductor de salida si se lo usa para subwoofer, dejaría pasar la frecuencia de switching al parlante, lo que hace que los circuitos de protección de parlantes no funcionen tan bien con el mismo, y que haya que considerar algunas otras cosas... Pero, repito, para el UcD se puede usar cualquier esquema de protección que funcione con amplificadores clase AB de potencia similar

Saludos!


----------



## BUSHELL

Excelente, Ejtagle, entonces voy a dotar mi futuro amplificador, el de este hilo, con el circuito de protección que comenté arriba, el de Rod Elliot.

De él puedo adelantarles lo siguiente:

Tiene *Speaker Enable*, o sea que una vez que se prenda el amplificador, solo habilita los altavoces unos segundos después. Esto es bueno para evitar los "pops" que llegan a los altavoces, que además de ser molestos de oir, pueden deteriorarlos. No sé aún si este ampli lo amerita, pues algunos no hacen "Pops", pero nunca sobra.

Tiene *detector de presencia de DC*. Si por alguna razón, el ampli falla y tira DC a la salida, inmediatamente los relés desconectan los altavoces, protegiéndolos.

Y por último tiene *detector de Ausencia de AC*. Es para desconectar inmediatamente los altavoces, tan pronto se apague el amplificador. Esto evita ruidos molestos de apagado.

Solo faltaría un protector de cortocircuito a la salida, pero eso me parece complica las cosas. Solo hay que tener cuidado de no juntar los cables de salida de ampli y listo, Tenemos un robustísimo aparato de amplificación hecho en casa.


----------



## luisgrillo

Me gusta la idea del delay en el encendido y la desconeccion en el apagado.

Ami me gustaria meter un circuito mas complejo, no importa que salga mas caro y tenga que quebrarme la cabeza haciendolo.
Especificaciones:
proteccion por relay, fusibles y shutdown PWM.
AC desconeccion.
Delay en encendido.
CD detector.
Medicion Sobrecorriente por medio de Shunt.


----------



## juancanext

adjunto   un pdf  en tamano real  listo para  imprimir.


----------



## Zet@

Saludos a todos los foreros, son unos capos!!!
 Mis felicitaciones al genio responsable de este circuito que por lo que veo es increible.
Pero desgraciadamente a mi no me funcionó de primera , por lo cual consulto lo siguiente:

1. Es normal que el tip caliente y demasiado? 
2. en la salida de la placa al parlante, tengo una tensión de -35 V, ¿A que se debe?
3. Cual seria la forma de reducir esa tension?
4. Luego de revisar casi 16 veces la placa y el circuito y de medir las tensiones, comprobar los componentes, no he encontrado nada fuera de lo normal. reemplace el tip por uno nuevo, revise los pequeños transistores, y nada, sigue habiendo tension en la salida.
5. Realice el inductor 2 veces ayudándome con el programa mencionado con anterioridad, e hice otro con una inductancia mayor, por si tenia algún defecto las primeras, pero sigue igual.
6. Revise y reemplace los mosfet por si las dudas, y sigue igual.
7. Esl a segunda vez que armo la placa, tratando de mejorar la calidad del acabado y la separacion de las pistas e increiblemente sigo con tension en la salida.
8. Por favor, me podrian dar una mano? 
Desde ya se lo recontra-agradezco!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Puede ser que el CI ir2110 este dañado (por lo que puede tener 0, 1 o ambas salidas en estado alto) y por consiguente consume mucha mas corriente y te este generando ese calor exesivo en el tip.

Has pruebas con el ir2110 y el lm311 en el protoboard para ver si funcioan correctamente.


----------



## joryds

Hola Zet@, en cuanto al exceso de temperatura del Tip, primero dime con que tensión estas alimentando el Amplificador, y que referencia tiene Tip que estas usando. 
Los -35V DC después de estos cuestionamientos podemos hacernos una idea.

Saludos.


----------



## Zet@

Hola a todos!!!
 Realice el montaje para trabajar una potencia de 200 watts  en 8 Ohm de impedancia, lo cual alimente con una tensión  de +-50 Voltios por cuestión de seguridad, además de cambiar el IR y el LM, por unos nuevos, también tome las tensiones en los zener de 3 voltios y es lo que tengo entre 2.9 y 3 voltios. Cuando mido la tensión en el zener de 12 encuentro que a la salida del transistor como en el diodo tengo una tensión 12 voltios menor a la tensión de la fuente. Es esto correcto o no? Cuando mido la tensión en los gate de los IRFP tengo en uno una tensión de aproximadamente 38 Voltios y en la otra 2.5 a 3 voltios, es esto correcto? no recuerdo si la tensión era de +38 o - 38 voltios, pero estoy seguro que la otra tensión es la comprenda entre 2.5 a 3voltios.


----------



## luisgrillo

Debes de tener una tension de 0V en la salida sin que este conmutando.

puedes quitar el lm311 y poner a base de Q3 a +3vcd tienes que tener a la salida el voltage positivo, luego lo conectas a -3Vcd y tienes que tener a la salida el voltage negativo.
Si no tienes los voltages correctos, desconecta las patitas Lin y Hin del ir2110, conectas Lin a Vdd (el mismo voltage que el integrado ir2110) y debes de tener el voltage negativo a la salida, lo desconectas y conectas ahora Hin a Vdd (donde conectaste primero Lin) y debes de tener el voltage positivo en la salida.

Si tienes los voltages correctos en la salida, e problema esta en los transistores Q1 a Q4.
Si sigue el problema entonces checa el integrado ir2110, si funciona bien, checa la coneccion de Gate de los mosfet y si sigue con errores creo que tendras que subir unas fotos del circuito ya en la PCB para ver si podemos arreglar el problema.

Casi estoy seguro que el problema lo tienes en el ir2110, por que si se te calienta el TIP es que tiene un consumo de corriente, recuerda que Vdd va a el emisor del transistor y Vss junto con COM va a el voltage negativo.
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Ustedes creen que tenga problemas en general al poner las resistencias de manera como estan en la foto?








Yo creo que no tendre grandes problemas...

Saludos!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Pues en la mayoria de las resistencias no creo que tengas problemas, tal ves no halla ningun problema, pero talves en la resistencia de feedback y alguna que otra por hay tengas algun problema de induccion de RF o EMI. Hay que ver que dice nuestro compañero Ejtagle.

Yo ya tengo fucionando el amplificador con una tension de +-70Vcd.
Solo que le quite el ir2110 para la fuente ya que queme 4 de los 5 que mande a pedir jejeje.


----------



## ejtagle

@ tacatomon: Yo creería que tampoco vas a tener problemas poniendo las resistencias como las pones... La diferencia en longitud es mínima...

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, simplemente me quede sin palabras!!! Es una completa maravilla. Doy la completa fe de que funciona a la primera, siempre y cuando se tenga cuidado en la elaboración.
La calidad sonora es igual a la de cualquier amplificador AB, al menos al oído. No calienta hasta que pasados varios minutos al full. Use la configuración de 400W/4 ohm y lo alimento con 50V; use el IR2113, MPSA92.

Observaciones:

- La bobina que utilize fue muy escueta (desprolija) pero de acuerdo alo que me arroja el programa de la pagina web de pronine. ¿La bobina tiene que calentar?, No se puso al rojo vivo, pero levanto quizás unos 75°c. ¿Tendrá algo que ver que la elaborará con varios hilos?
 - El amplificador en reposo, conectado a una fuente de sonido tiene un minimo siseo que se escucha en los drivers y agudos, si se cortocircuita la entrada se minimiza un poco mas pero sigue ahí. ¿A que se debe?. No me molesta, pero hay veces que eleva un poco.

Ya pondré unas fotos, quedo de ultralujo!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## ejtagle

Para tacatomón: Felicitaciones!!  -- Te quedó muy lindo! --- En relación al ruido, una parte es posiblemente por el ruido eléctrico que emite el amplificador... Eso se solucionará posiblemente cuando esté todo montado con blindaje apropiado (o si quieres y tienes ganas, podrías sustituir la bobina con núcleo de aire por una bobina con núcleo de ferrite o de polvo de hierro , que hará no sólo que la bobina caliente muchísimo menos (se necesitan muy muchas menos vueltas para lograr la misma inductancia, lo que implica menor resistencia del alambre por ser más corto, y por lo tanto menos pérdida de potencia), sino que emitirá muy mucha menos interferencia... porque el campo magnético queda confinado al núcleo, en vez de distribuirse por todos lados, como pasa con los inductores de núcleo de aire... Pero, sobre ese tema, todo depende del núcleo que puedas conseguir... Salvo que el inductor tiene que poder manejar la corriente pico (12A posiblemente, o más sin saturarse)... Sin los datos del núcleo, no te podré ayudar muy mucho más
En relación al calentamiento del alambre, y... el largo del hilo hace que disipe potencia, nomás... O se aumenta el grosor del hilo, o se usa núcleo...

Sobre el tema ruido, este ampli potencialmente puede ser supersilencioso, pero siempre se hace más dificil, por el tema que el mismo ampli genera ruido eléctrico...

Cualquiero cosa, preguntá nomás!

Saludos! 

PS: Probá cambiar la posición de la bobina en relación al amplificador para ver si eso ayuda a suprimir el ruido...También, los cables de señal de audio tienen que ir lo más lejos posible del inductor e ir con cable blindado... 
Cuidado con los bucles de masa... La masa del equipo de música sólo se conecta a la masa del ampli a través de la masa de ese cable blindado de audio que va a la entrada de audio del amplificador. Que la masa no salga de la fuente... Solo del conector de masa de la entrada de audio del ampli.
Mientras más lejos quede la bobina de la placa del ampli, mejor... De hecho, la idea fué siempre ponerla del lado de la salida de audio, y a la misma altura de la placa, pero nunca arriba o abajo de la placa... Yo diría de 10cm de la placa pareciera razonable... Por supuesto, hablamos de la bobina con núcleo de aire 
Bueno, son algunas pistas... Pero, vas a tener que experimentar un poquito. El ampli puede ser silencioso, pero hay que encontrarle la vuelta !


----------



## luisgrillo

Saluos Ejtagle.

Yo hice varios experimentos con las bobinas, y con ninguna pude conseguir que se escuchara para full-range, se escuchaba el sonido con muchos bajos, y si bajaba la inductacia de la bobina el calentamiento en los mosfet era execivo.

Total, el ampli lo quiero para un subwoofer.

Al ampli e puse un preset de presicion para la ganancia, se lo quitare y mejor le pondre un pre en la entrada para evitar algun ruido por la alta ganancia del circuito.


----------



## Quercus

Hola a todos.
  Por lo que estoy leyendo hace tiempo, si ponemos un nucleo de ferrita las vueltas del inductor son menos, el campo magnetico se reduce al nucleo y  induce menos ruido si no he entendido mal, no se si habrá alguna ventaja mas, pero sobre todo el numero de vueltas, o sea el inductor de salida mas pequeño.
  Todo va en función de ese nucleo, pero yo por ejemplo no se como calcularlo. En la pagina que se aconseja solo se puede calcular con nucleo de aire. Yo consigo barritas de ferrita de 10mm de diámetro por 80 ó 100mm de largo, pero como decía antes no se como calcularlo si alguien pudiera ayudarme, se lo agradecería enormemente.
  Otra cosa para Ejtagle, en algunos componentes el tamaño es un verdadero problema sobre todo si pasamos de 60 v. leí que la placa es critica en cuanto a forma y tamaño. 
  Si aumentamos proporcionalmente la placa un 33% aproximadamente achicando los componentes críticos (mosfet, circuitos integrados) para que todo coincida perfectamente, tendríamos el espacio que nos falta para montar los condensadores de filtro de corriente y de salida, quedaría estéticamente mejor y seria mas comodo de armar pero no se si esto estropearía el equilibrio del circuito y por querer que quede bien visualmente no suene como debe. Vuelvo a decir que solo para voltajes por encima de 60v pues por debajo de ahí yo no he tenido problemas en localizar los componentes y la placa original queda perfectamente.
  Ese pcb lo tengo y si Ejtagle dice que no hay muchos problemas y a alguien le interesa la posteo.


----------



## Tacatomon

Las fotos del amplificador completo!!!
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/225696/ _
Ahora: Mejorando la bobina...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho

quercus10 dijo:


> Por lo que estoy leyendo hace tiempo, si ponemos un nucleo de ferrita las vueltas del inductor son menos...


Correcto



quercus10 dijo:


> ...el campo magnetico se reduce al nucleo y  induce menos ruido si no he entendido mal, no se si habrá alguna ventaja mas, pero sobre todo el numero de vueltas, o sea el inductor de salida mas pequeño.


Bastante correcto.

Lo que te faltó considerar es que la ferrita se va a saturar en determinado punto. Desde que se satura en adelante, el sonido que vas a obtener será bien feo. Tené en cuenta que por la bobina circula el 100% de la corriente que va a los parlantes.

La cuenta es: Una espira con una corriente I sobre mi núcleo va a generar un campo magnético B. Esto lo tendrás que calcular.
Entonces X espiras (las que sean necesarias para lograr la inductancia deseada) generarán un campo magnético XB.
Necesito que el núcleo no se sature con ese campo (y tener un poco de margen también).

Hay algunas otras cositas que hacen preferibles los núcleos de aire a los de ferrita, pero con el cálculo de esto y la comparación con el de aire te darás cuenta de por qué no se usan demasiado (algún toroidal, quizá, y para poca potencia)

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Tal como dice cacho, el problema es conseguir el núcleo Y LOS DATOS del MATERIAL del que está hecho el núcleo. Descubrirás que no es tan sencillo obtener un inductor que no sature con corrientes muy grandes... Digo que no es sencillo, pero no es imposible para nada... Como siempre, es un problema de conseguirse el núcleo correcto, con el núcleo correcto, y los datos del material, los cálculos no son complicados... Los mismos fabricantes suelen tener guias de selección de núcleos de acuerdo a la aplicación, y correinte, e inductancias deseadas.
En el caso de este ampli UCD, los amplis comerciales de este tipo usan núcleos que pueden ser de ferrite o de polvo de hierro... Pero , cuando hablamos de producciones grandes, suele ser mucho más sencillo conseguir cosas ... 
Algunas ideas... El núcleo toroidal amarillo (el único toroidal) de las fuentes de pc anda por los 16uH, pero a 5 o 6A... Para potencias bajas talvez funcionaría (conste que no lo he probado!), Eso podría servir para 100W aproximadamente... Hay que pensar que el tamaño del núcleo es en cierta forma proporcional a la corriente que circulará por el inductor, es decir, en NINGUN CASO la corriente pico que va al parlante (que es la misma que pasa por el inductor),repito, en ningún caso es permisible que la corriente que pasa por el inductor supere la máxima admisible para evitar la saturación del núcleo, porque si llega a saturar el núcleo, la distorsión va a ser grande, y además, se corre riesgo que el ampli se queme... o sea.. OJO!
En relación al tema distorsión, un ampli con inductor con núcleo siempre va atener un poquito más de distorsión que uno que use un inductor de aire... Pero no es un problema significativo con los UCD, porque el inductor está dentro del lazo de realimentación, por lo que las alinealidades introducidas por usar un inductor con núcleo deberian compensarse (de hecho lo hacen, bi oerfectamente, pero si mucho más que aceptablemente)
Es por eso que mi diagrama no sugería el uso de inductor con núcleo... Porque sino, el ampli quedría fuera del alcance de la gran mayoría de la gente, que no tiene acceso a los núcleos correctos. Además, con núcleo de aire es como mejor calidad de sonido se obtiene... Enfin...
Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Con la explicacion que me acaban de dar cacho y ejtagle, veo que no hay que complicarse la vida y me quedo con lo ultimo de todo que el nucleo de aire da mejor sonido, gracias a los dos.
En cuanto al tema de la placa no se si pasara lo mismo y tampoco merece lo pena aumentar un poco la placa. Es mejor sacrificar la estetica  amontonando un poco los elementos que en el tema del sonido no importa tanto, que sacrificar la calidad por un diseño que se desvia del original desvirtuando su calidad.
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Mi pregunta:

Decidí hacer otra bobina con el fin de que disminuyera en calor que disipa, ahora la hice de tal manera de que ocupase menos cable con la misma inductancia final pero cambiando la forma de esta. Pero al momento de las pruebas, pues está igual de temperatura que antes. El sonido es IMPRESIONANTE. Agudos NITIDOS, Wow, Es una maravilla, el ruido de fondo se redujo cuando usé un preamplificador, se redujo muchisimo.
Con lo de la bobina, que incovenientes tendría en hacerla de nucleo de hierro de transformador, es decir, utilizaría el nucleo interior que es grande, para calcular la inductancia hare un cto medidor de inductancia que se ayuda con la tarjeta de sonido del PC, previa calibración para que sea lo mas exacta posible. Que me recomiendan, ¿alguna precaución especial con la posición de estos nucleos de hierro? 
Pues, no se si me libre del calentamiento del inductor de salida.

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

No sé si te pueda recomendar núcleo de hierro... el hierro tiene mucha histéresis, y muchas pérdidas por corrientes parásitas (foucault) ... La cantidad de espiras seguro que se va a reducir, pero lo que va a empezar a calentar es el núcleo  ... Además, el hierro tiene demasiada distorsión ... Y la otra cosa compleja de los núcleos de hierro es que la inductancia hay que medirla con corriente circulando por el inductor, sino, todos los medidores de inductancia miden cualquier cosa 
Si lo vas a hacer con inductor con núcleo, te recomiendo nomás núcleo de polvo de hierro... Es lo más adecuado para las frecuencias y las corrientes involucradas...
De todas formas, creo que el problema del calientamiento de la bobina se puede dar por 2 causas... Por pérdidas de potencia por la resistencia del alambre (esa la podrás calcular relativamente fácil, sabiendo la resistencia total de la bobina, y luego multiplicando la corriente media (rms) al cuadrado, por la resistencia del hilo.
Vas a ver que no es tan despreciable la cosa.
La otra causa muy probable de calentamiento, es el efecto pelicular o skin, que hace que de la sección total del alambre, sólo se use la superficie del mismo para conducir corriente, lo que hace que aunque el alambre sea grueso, la corriente de switching sólo vaya por una parte pequeña de la sección del alambre, lo que aumenta muy mucho las pérdidas, porque es como si el centro del alambre no existiese.
Para evitar este problema, es recomendable hacer un bobinado trifilar... Eso significa que en vez de usar un único alambre de sección S, uses, 3 alambres de sección S/3 en paralelo, bobinados en paralelo. O sea, con 3 alambres trenzados o enroscados entre sí, bobinas como si fuese un único alambre... Es más, si fuera yo, lo haría con 5 alambres, es decir 5 alambres de sección S/5, en vez de 1 único alambre de sección S. Retuerces los alambres entre sí, formando un únicoalambre, y haces el bobinado con ese "alambre" formado por 5 alambres. Notá que los alambres finos que componen el "alambre grueso" están en paralelo, pero tienen aislante, por lo que sólo hay contacto eléctrico entre ellos en las puntas, donde se conectan al ampli. 5 alambres tienen muchísima más superficie externa que un único alambre de la misma sección, y como la corriente de alta frecuencia sólo va por la superficie, el bobinado 5filar tiene muy muchas menos pérdidas que si fuese un inductor de un único hilo.
Espero que no me haya yo hecho un lío explicando...
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Ok, Nucleo de hierro descartado...

Ahora, pudiese ser lo del efecto skin, tengo la bobina hecha con AWG 11, que es muy grueso. Ahora, tengo que tener en cuenta que cuando los 5 alambres se enroscan entre sí se reduce un poco la longitud total?
Un ejemplo, la bobina me sale de 3 metros de alambre 1mm, tendré que usar 5 alambres de 0.2 mm cortados a tres metros, al enroscarlos entre sí reducirán su longitud total... la tomo en cuenta aumentando o no... Ya que los corte a 3 metros...

Ya me líe, tu explicación fue genial, no se si la mia se entendio. 

Ahora, para estar mas seguro, el aparato medidor de L con la PC me podrá servir para medir estas bobinas???

Ya no me acuerdo si te di las gracias Ejtagle por semejante trabajo, ahora mismo escucho el nitido agudo desde el patio... Muchas Gracias!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Que tal amigos, 

A mi el amplificador me funciona no tan bien, se calienta bastante con unos 120W y estoy usando los irfp260. Sin carga el amplificador no calienta mucho, solo se entibia.

Lo alimento con +-70Vcc

El parlante es un subwoofer de 4ohms 350W RMS

Medi la frecuencia de oscilacion del circuito y tengo 250Khz.

El sonido no es muy bueno en full-range pero no tengo distorsion, 

Alguna idea?


----------



## ejtagle

@ tacatomon: Si, al retorcer los 5 alambres se reduce un poco la longitud... Qué tanto dependerá de cuánto los retuerzas... De hecho, podría hacerse sin retorcer los alambres, es simplemente una cuestion de conveniencia para bobinar después. Yo te diría que experimentes un poquito, veas qué tanto se acorta al retorcer los alambres... Incluso, si se usara alguna forma para bobinar, sería posible hacer la bobina simplemente usando alambres paralelos (los 5 alambres)  ... Enfin... El retorcido no es crítico de ninguna forma, es sólo una forma de tener organizados los cables para bobinar más fácil, nada más,
Retuércelos tanto o tan poco como te convenga 
En relación a medir bobinas de núcleo de aire con el aparato medidor basado en PC, no deberia haber problemas...

@ luisgrillo: Tiendo a pensar que tienes algún problema con el drive de los mosfets... Vas a tener que probar cambiar las resistencias de gate un poco. El amplificador, sin parlante conectado, no tiene que calentar nada de nada... Y eso tienes que conseguirlo variando las resistencias de gate de los mosfets (suponiendo que no hayas diseñado una placa propia, en cuyo caso el problema del calentamiento puede tranquilamente debere al diseño de la placa )

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

El impreso me quede con la placa original, las resistencias de Gate las tengo de 15 Ohms.

La frecuencia de oscilacion de el ampli esta bien? 250Khz.

Acavo de bobinar un nucleo que se usaba para un inversor 220Vca de 5kW, unos 30 amperes maximos en un nucleo de polvo de hierro, la medicion con el LCR me dio 29.3uH.

Antes lo usaba con un nucleo de polvo de hierro de las pc, pero ya dijiste que solo se banca unos 5 amperes.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo creo que tienes las Rg´s muy bajas... Imaginate, yo las tengo del valor original y calienta un poquitin en reposo, es minimo.
Ahora, ese es un muy grande nucleo de polvo de hierro. Tratare de conseguir uno de ese tamaño.

Y pues, ya vere como le hago con la bobina, los retuerza o no ejej...

Una duda, cuando el amplificador no tiene parlante conectado arranca (oscila)???

|||


----------



## luisgrillo

Oc, subire entonces a unos 33 Ohms las R de los gate por que la verdad no vi que tubiera mucho deathtime como lo vi con el ampli UCD.

Si oscila, yo lo medi y si me da los +-70Vcc pico a pico a una frecuencia de 250Khz.


----------



## ejtagle

Si, @ luisgrillo... El núcleo va a ser al menos de ese tamaño ... Si pudieras probar medir la inductancia con corriente amplicada, mucho mejor...El tema de las resistencias de gate, realmente, 15 ohms me parece poco... Vas a ver que a medida que subas las resistencias, baja la temperatura de los mosfets, hasta que luego de cierto valor para arriba, vuelve a subir la temperatura... 

Para tacatómon, sí, tal como dice luisgrillo, el ampli arranca aún sin parlante conectado... A veces, me ha pasado que no arrancase, pero eso no depende de que haya parlante o no... Simplemente, al aplicar una señal de audio, ahí es cuando arrancará

Saludos! 

PD: Aún con núcleo de polvo de hierro, el bobinado trifilar o aún pentafilar es necesario... Lo que pasa es que al tener muchísimas menos vueltas, es mucho más fácil de hacer


----------



## clemen

Saludos para todos.
Maestro Ejetagle.  Tengo el amplificador funcionando muy bien pero con inductores con nucleo de ferrita, y escuchando las bondades expuestas por ud sobre los inductores con nucleo de aire quiero utilizar estos. En la red consegui un programita para calcular los inductores esta en Ingles pero es sencillo de utilizar
Con el elabore dos inductores sobre un nucleo de 26mm de diametro, altura de la bobina 25mm, 4capas de alambreNo.15 (Diametro 1.450mm) dos hilos en paralelo para un total de 32 vueltas (ocho vueltas por capa). El sonido que se logra con estas bobinas es mucho mejor que con las bobinas con nucleo de ferrita, pero la temperatura en estos inductores (nucleo de aire) es muy alta. Aclaro que la temperatura es en el inductor porque los mosfets apenas se tibian.
con los datos que le acabo de dar ud considera que el inductor esta bien calculado ? Pues no tengo herramienta para medir la inductancia de las bobinas.
De ser positiva la respuesta puedo considerar el calentamiento del inductor como normal ?
Adjunto el archivo con el programa en zip
Quedo muy agradecido por su atencion.


----------



## Tacatomon

Compañero Clemen, yo ya considero ese calentamiento normal ya que no me he librado aún de el. Y pues es obvio, está filtrando componente de alta frecuencia.

Ahora lo que debes de probar es lo que menciona Ejtagle en este post_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/226019/ _
Saludos!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Yo no considero el calentamiento en la bobin como algo "normal".

Ya que si utilizas amperimetros para medir la corriente de entrada del amplificador veras que te consume mas corriente de la que te debe de consumir.

Yo hice varios experimentos con diferetes tipos de bobinas y nucleos en el amplificador UCD, y algunos de los resultados eran muy buenos, sin calentamiento en la bobina y en los transistorrs MOSFET.

Cuando se calienta la bobina es muy posible que se hallan pasado de inductancia y cuando se calientan los transistores les falto mas.


----------



## silfredo jimenez

muy buenas tardes compañeros del foro, he estado siguiendo dia a dia el foro y cada ves me he dado cuenta de algo nuevo. como que para poner a funcionara el amplificador con 2OHM hay que cambiar el valor de la bobina y del capacitor, tambien algo que me sucedío ami que la bobina se me calienta, y es por que seguramente la pasé de los 30uh..... ahora la duda que tengo es: ¿es conveniente dejar la bobina de 30UH tambien para la carga de 2OHM?, por que si se le cambia la bobina a 6UH no se le podría colocar carga de 8OHM o de 4OHM
les agradezco de antemano su colaboracion


----------



## alejandrow999

Agrego otra duda totalmente distinta a la de los dos compañeros:
 En un libro leí que, para cancelar los efectos de los campos magnéticos producidos por un transformador (en baja frecuencia), podía ponerse cerca del mismo una espira en cortocircuito, y encerrar a ambos en una caja metálica conectada a masa. Entonces el campo magnético provocaba en la espira una tensión, con la consiguiente circulación de corriente, y así "cancelar" los campos magnéticos internos. 
Mi pregunta es: 
1-¿Sería buena idea colocar cerca de los inductores con nucleo de ferrita una espira en cortocircuito?
2-¿Y si el núcleo del inductor fuera de aire (lo recomendado por el autor)? 
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tacatomon

Es normal que se levante un poco de temperatura en los cables de alimentación del amplificador??? Ahora son de calibre 16 del tipo acerado "Computer Grade" y son menos de 18 cm. Ustedes dirán, !!!Pues tu ampli consume muuuucho en reposo!!!

Pues NO, no consume mucho, la lampara serie que uso solo prende al ritmo de la musica!!!
El inductor de aire calienta unos 75°C, la placa del amplificador está tibia sin o con sonido a full.
La fuente conmutada que uso, pues, no se si prenda la lampara en reposo, pero la fuente lineal que tengo no lo hace, pero si calienta los cables en las 2 fuentes.

Alguna idea?

Se sigue escuchando de MARAVILLA!!!

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno... Vamos a ir por orden... 

@ tacatomon: Posiblemente, el calentamiento de los cables de alimentación sea por los picos de corriente y porque el ampli clase D algo de corriente de alta frecuencia toma de la fuente... Para 400W rms sobre 4 ohms, tendremos picos de 14 amper.. En forma conservativa, los cables tendrían que ser de 3.5mm²de sección, al menos (esto asume una densidad de corriente de 4amper por mm², los chinos usarían 8A/mm² con eventual riesgo de incendio, y para hacerlo BIEN, tendrían que ser 2A/mm², lo que te daría una sección de 7mm² para cada cable... El díametro del cable se calcula fácil a partir de la sección.
Por el tema de la corriente de alta frecuencia, se podría agregar a la placa, entre +V y masa, y entre -V y masa, más capacitores cerámicos... Pero realmente no creo que sea necesario. Los que ya tiene la placa son suficientes.

@alejandrow999: Si cancelas el campo magnético, anulas el inductor! -- Eso va a destruir el amplificador, y posiblemente tus parlantes... ¡ Ni soñar ! --- Lo único que podés hacer es desviar el campo magnético por algún lugar más conveniente... Eso es justamente lo que hace un núcleo de ferrite o de polvo de hierro: Confina el campo magnético dentro de él, evitando que salga afuera... Eso aumenta la inductancia y evita la interferencia magnética, pero tiene los problemas que ya puse unos cuantos posts más arriba.

@ silfredo jimenez: Ya alguna vez lo hablamos... Con cargas de 2 ohms, aunque el ampli no caliente y funcione adecuadamente, va a ser muy difícil que tu inductor no caliente un montón... Las pérdidas en calor en el cobre son proporcionales a la corriente elevada al cuadrado... Usar 2 ohms en vez de 4 ohms aumentará 4 veces la disipación en el inductor de salida... Y sí, aunque con 6uH ande óptimamente para cargas de 2 ohms, ya no es tan óptimo para cargas de 4 u 8 ohms, porque el inductor no es capaz de filtrar tan eficientemente la frecuencia de switching para 4 u 8 ohms... Enfin...

Tal como dice luisgrillo, demasiada inductancia provocará calentamiento excesivo del inductor, salvo que aumenten el grosor del cable del inductor... Demasiada poca inductancia genera poco filtrado de las frecuencias de switching, y calentamiento de los mosfets de salida... El valor que yo propuse era razonable, pero se puede jugar un poco con el valor del inductor y del capacitor de filtro... De hecho, el valor óptimo de inductor y capacitor de salida se puede calcular como:

C=1/(2*PI*f*R),  L=R/(2*PI*f), donde C= capacidad del filtro de salida en faradios, L=inductancia del filtro de salida en Henrios, PI=3.1416, f=22000 hertz,R=resistencia del parlante en ohms. 
Sin embargo, pueden variar un poco R... Por ejemplo, si van a usar el ampli con parlantes de 4 ohms, y de 8 ohms, hay que calcularlo para un valor intermedio (digamos 6 ohms... Realmente no resulta muy crítico que digamos.

El tema calentamiento del inductor de salida... Va a estar difícil de solucionar, salvo usando núcleo de ferrite, o de polvo de hierro... Simplemente un alambre largo, tendrá pérdida térmica dado que tiene resistencia relativamente alta dada su longitud. Usar núcleo reduce enormemente el largo del alambre, y con ello, las pérdidas de calor, pero el núcleo de ferrite o de polvo de hierro agrega algo de distorsión... Enfin, gustos son gustos

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

jejejej pobresito el que se embarque con este proyecto y no sepa a que se atiene, pero para eso estamos aqui, para apoyarnos y tratar de solucionar los problemas que tengamos.

Lastima que ahorita no puedo hacer mas pruebas por que no tengo mas ir2110 hehehe, en estos momentos estoy haciendole retoques a mi fuente switching pra optimizarla.

Algo que les podria ayudar:

En los toroides de polvo de hierro de las PC's, desde el mas chico al mas grande (solo los amarillos)  despues de 15 vueltas tienes, por cada vuelta 7uH mas.

Asi que con 18 Vueltas tienes 30uH, con 16 tienes 16uH, con 20 tienes 44uH, con 22 58uH.

Yo llegue a bobinar el nucleo con 28 vueltas y tenia la inductancia de 98uH.

Espero que le oriente a por lomenos a uno jejeje 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## clemen

Hola todos pude mejorar bastante lo de la temperatura en el inductor,  simplemente segui las recomendaciones  y elabore un cable de cobre multifilar .  Tome el secundario de un trafo de microhondas( No se que calibre es el alambre pero es muy delgado) y corte 20 hilos de 5 metros, luego los entorche un poco y listo me quedo un cable equivalente a un calibre 10 ó 12. Con el embobine 4 capas de 8 vueltas c/u sobre un nucleo 26mm de diametro y 25 mm de alto y listo 40% menos de temperatura que con el mismo inductor pero con dos hilos de cobre calibre 15.
Algo curioso las bobinas la coloque sobre una superficie metalica pero separadas  de esta con una bakelita y al cabo de unos minutos el metal estaba listo para hacer un asado.  Para hecer el montaje en el chasis tube que utilizar una base plastica para darle una separacion de unos 2 centimetros aprox de las partes metalicas y ya no tengo mas calentsamiento en el metal cercano.
Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

Jejejej hay algo que se les esta olvidando a @Hunterex y a @bebeto.

El transistor de de salida del amplificador esta trabajando en corte y saturacion, esto quiere decir que:

Cuando esta en corte, el voltage Vds (voltage drenador a surtidor) es el maximo de alimentacion, supongamos 60Vcd. pero como no esta conduciendo corriente entonces se dice que Id = 0.

P = V*I_______   P = 60*0 = 0W

Cero watts disipados en el transistor.

Cuando el transistor pasa al estado de saturacion el voltage Vds es minimo (Rdson*Id)
y la corriente es maxima, Supongamos que tiene un parlante de 4 Ohms.
Idmax = Vcd / R + Rdson.
Idmax = 60 / 4 + 0.055 = 14.8Amp.

R seria la impedancia del parlante y Rdson la resistencia del transistor en su estado de saturacion.

Entonces en el estado de saturacion del transistor esta un voltage de 0.81V que es el que cae en la resistencia Rdson y circula una corriente de 14.8Amp

P = V*I_______ P = 0.81 * 14.8 = 12W

12W seria la maxima potencia teorica a disipar en el transistor mosfet.
Esta potencia sube pero no mucho por los cambios de estado de on a off  y viceversa., por que pasan por el estado lineal del transistor.

Y la potencia en el parlante seria:

P = Vrms^2/R  =     (60/raiz de 2) /4      = 42.55Vrms/4 = 452W.

452Watts RMS en el parlante con un transistor que soporta 190W, Como la ves?



Jejejje no me imagino una fuente Switching y mucho menos una lineal para vancarse los 11KW


----------



## alejandrow999

Te hago una pregunta, clemen: "...las bobinas la coloque sobre una superficie metalica pero separadas de esta con una bakelita y al cabo de unos minutos el metal estaba listo para hacer un asado..." ¿Esa superficie era de hierro (chapa galvanizada, por ejemplo)?Si es asi, esa superficie debió haber actuado como núcleo de las bobinas, con todos los problemas que trae el hierro a tales frecuencias (pérdidas por histéresis, saturación...) y de ahí la elevada temperatura.


----------



## ejtagle

Luisgrillo tiene toda la razón en la justificación de porqué con 2 mosfets se pueden sacar 400W con sólo 12W de perdida en los mosfets. Pero le agrego un dato más: Son 2 mosfets, cuando uno de esos mosfets está encendido (=saturado) el otro mosfet está apagado (=abierto). Como alternan, en realidad, la potencia media sobre cada mosfet es la mitad de la calculada... Es decir, cada mosfet disipa 12W/2=6W... Por lo que es aún más factible obtener los 400Wrms sobre el parlante... Enfin...

Saludos!


----------



## clemen

luisgrillo dijo:


> Jejejej hay algo que se les esta olvidando a @Hunterex y a @bebeto.


Y la potencia en el parlante seria:

P = Vrms^2/R = (60/raiz de 2) /4 = 42.55Vrms/4 = 452W.

452Watts RMS en el parlante con un transistor que soporta 190W, Como la ves?


Por favor luisgrillo eres tan amable de explicarme de donde salen los 425w, porque la operacion indicada (42.55Vrms/4) arroja un resultado de 10.6375
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

clemen dijo:


> luisgrillo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Jejejej hay algo que se les esta olvidando a @Hunterex y a @bebeto.
> 
> Y la potencia en el parlante seria:
> 
> P = Vrms^2/R = (60/raiz de 2) /4 = 42.55Vrms/4 = 452W.
> 
> 452Watts RMS en el parlante con un transistor que soporta 190W, Como la ves?
> 
> 
> Por favor luisgrillo eres tan amable de explicarme de donde salen los 425w, porque la operacion indicada (42.55Vrms/4) arroja un resultado de 10.6375
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le falto elevar el 42.55 al cuadrado
> 
> saludos!!!
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## ejtagle

@ tacatomon: Si, más vale, ya lo he armado, pero es impresentable... El motivo es que fué el 1er prototipo, y está lleno de correcciones, a medida que probaba cosas (principalmente algunos ajustes de componentes) ... Lo que sí me estoy debiendo a mí mismo es pasar en limpio ese prototipo a una versión final... Es decir, una placa no tan manoseada ni maltratada... Y hacer una placa con serigrafía y máscara sería super (y quien sabe, dado los costos, talvez doble faz... (opps! - eso no está en el foro! ) 
Enfin, ustedes ya conocen los dichos... En casa de herrero, cuchillo de palo... Y "no intentemos arreglar lo que no está roto" ... Cuando junte algo de tiempo, armaré una versión prolija y como la gente de la placa, y a esa sí le sacaré fotos 
(les puede asegurar que acá he visto amplis armados mucho más prolijamente que el mio, al menos esta versión... Porque las versiones anteriores, basadas en mosfets P y N si llegúe a pasarlas a versiones finales prolijitas, pero de éste no he tenido tiempo aún  - Ando con tan poco tiempo libre, que el poco que tengo suelo usarlo en oir el ampli, más que en hacer uno nuevo!)

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues yo he armado el inductor como describe el compañero Clemen y la verdad Si se redujo el calor muchooo. PERO, la calidad disminuyó notablemente.

...

Lo que pasó realmente es que el compañero Clemen bobinó 4 capas de 8 Vueltas... A mi me daban 10 vueltas por capa, osea que mi calibre de alambre entorchado es menor al de la bobina del compañero... Ya mañana mejoraré este detalle y les traeré las nuevas.
EL sonido no fue malo, solo disminuyeron un poco los medios y agudos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## andersonF

hola compañeros
si la alimentación que piden es de 40v y se le pones 30 o 36 afecta en el funcionamiento. y si le coloco 45 o 50v se quemaria?
que tolerancias de voltaje soperta cada configuración?

Medir entre la pata 8 del LM311 y masa, con la punta positiva en la pata 8. Tiene que haber 3.3v aproximadamente (+/-0.2v) -> Si no hay, revisar DZ1, C15, C11, R15...
> Medir entre la pata 4 del LM311 y masa con la punta positiva en la pata 4. Tiene que haber -3.3v aproximadamente (+/-0.2) -> Si no hay, revisar DZ2. C21, C19, R17...

yo hice estas puebas y solo me da 2v.
porque puede ser


----------



## edgard22

Hola, si lo alimentas con +/- 30 deberías bajar el valor de R15/R17 al igual que otros señalados en la tabla del diagrama. Eso teniendo en cuenta además que no hay problemas con los demás componentes relacionados como los zeners y el propio LM311. Un saludo.


----------



## ejtagle

Usualmente, hay que hacer el ampli usando los componentes para la mínima tensión de alimentación que vas a usar... Y sabiendo que al subir la tensión de alimentación, aumenta la disipación ligeramente en los componentes... No es demasiado crítico... Pero, tampoco es cosa de subir la tensión al doble de la para la que se armó el ampli, al menos sin corregir los valores...  - sino,la disipación en las resistencias (especialmente la de los zeners) será excesiva inúltimente
Saludos


----------



## edgard22

Hola a todos, tengo una consulta, aquí consigo el IR2112 que suministra 400mA, es seguro utilizarlo?... de ser así, hasta que potencia puedo armar, o la corriente en las compuertas es la misma independientemente de la potencia utilizada de salida. Desde ya gracias por su atención.


----------



## alejandrow999

La corriente de salida es baja.En las primeras páginas de este tema se hablaba de 1A minimo.Pasa que la corriente es importante porque los tiempos de conmutación son cortos, y deben cargarse las capacidades del MOSFET. Si los tiempos de conmutación fueran más largos, podria usarse.Y la corriente de excitación *no varía *con la potencia de salida.


----------



## edgard22

Muy claro, gracias alejandrow999 por tu respuesta. Bueno, no me queda otra que localizar el IR2110... Un abrazo.


----------



## alejandrow999

Tambien sirve el IR2113 (son casi identicos).Suerte


----------



## clemen

Hola a todos.
Tengo una nueva inquietud: ¿los inductores pueden general DC a la salida? Es que estuve haciendo unas mediciones de voltaje a la salida para determinar el nivel de este con el amplificador en funcionamiento con señal y sin señal y encontre que:
Antes de inductor tengo cero voltios DC pero luego a la salida del inductor tengo 1.5 volt DC sin señal y cuando incremento el nivel de señal, sobre todo en los pìcos de baja frecuencia este se dispara, realmente no tengo una medida pues el multimetro digital no permite leer algo tan momentaneo. Tengo entendido que un nivel de DC superior a 1voltio es perjudicial para los parlantes, pues poco a poco va deteriorando la bobina de estos.
Nota: con DC identifico la corriente o el voltaje directo.
Espero comentarios.
Otra cosita y es que ultimamente enciendo el ampli y queda muteado, los retardos conectan la salida pues ya los probé incluso los quite y nada que arranca. Luego de varios segundos arranca a veces, sino tengo que apagar y prender varias veces para que arranque. No es voltaje pues ya hice las pruebas y la alimentacion esta OK, los cables de entrada de señal esta Ok, los potenciometros tambien.
Comentarios, ideas, posibles soluciones etc.

Saludos y muchas gracias por su atencion.

Me falto agregar que cuando utilizaba los inductores con nucleo de ferrita apenas media 200mv, justamente acabo de montarlos y esa es la medida. ¿será que los inductores con nucleo de aire estan mal diseñados? ¿ tendran demasiadas vueltas o le faltaran?


----------



## alejandrow999

Los inductores no generan tensión DC, pero puede ser que el ampli tenga cierto offset, y el inductor no se opone a la tensión continua, sino a las variaciones de tensión.
Para obtener una mejor medida de tensión en DC, te conviene conectar entre el multímetro y el amplificador un filtro paso bajo (una resistencia y un capacitor) con una frecuencia de corte baja (5hz o menos).
Y cuando no arranca ¿es con señal o sin ella?Parece una pregunta tonta, pero si no hay señal de entrada puede no arrancar.
Una cosa mas: los 200mV que medis con el nucleo de ferrita, ¿te referis al offset de salida?


----------



## Tacatomon

En el amplificador que monte, arranca aunque no esté presente una señal de audio. Ahora, lo de DC en la salida, puede ser que sea algún síntoma, pero no lo describe Ejtagle en su tutorial.
Sería cosa de que el comente acerca de qué podría causar esa DC en la salida.

Saludos!!!


----------



## arielcaso

ami me costo medir la dc,es mas el multimetro me marcaba cualquier cosa, hasta con un buen filtro. mas facil, si queres asegurarte que no hay dc perjudicial, conecta un parlante en la salida y verifica si el cono se mueve un poquito hacia arriba o abajo. es mas con una pila de 1,2v ya se mueve un monton el cono.


----------



## ejtagle

Tal como dice arielcaso, no midan la tension de salida con un multimetro en forma directa... Realmente, los multimetros no estan pensados para medir tension MEDIA, que es lo que hay en la salida... Recuerden que a la salida no hay tension continua de 0v cuando no hay señal de entrada, sino una tension alterna de alta frecuencia cuya media es de 0v. Para medir la tension media, la unica forma es colocar un filtro pasabajos entre el tester y la salida del ampli. Por ejemplo, 100k en serie, y un capacitor a masa de 100u ... ¿ Advertidos, OK ? (encima, esto ya habia sido aclarado por un usuario antes ...  )

Saludos!


----------



## bebeto

Me reporto nuevamente en este hilo.... en esta oportunidad tengo el honor de comunicarles que mi "bebe" de 200W esta en marcha por ahora con una lampara en serie de 60W para las pruebas... veré como responde en mi taller la semana que viene porque esta semana estoy complicado con los ingresos de la facultad. Una vez terminado por completo esta etapa empezare con la otra para hacerla estereo. Suerte... y no se desanimen si no anda a la primera que yo por abatatado queme un par de TR e integrados pero dios sus frutos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Joorchh dijo:
			
		

> Me alegro mucho bebeto!... lastima que yo no tenga tu suerte.Ya tengo todo listo pero no consigo por ningun lado el ir2110, esta inencontrable el bicho ese!.



Al IR2110 lo podés pedir (no se en que parte de Argentina estás) a Electrocomponentes, en Bs. As. Vale mas o menos 4 dólares cada uno (IVA incluido) y si no estás en Bs. As. te lo mandan donde les digas. La web es www.electrocomponentes.com.ar y ahí tenes la info de contacto con ellos.


----------



## Joorchh

Te comento que vivo medio lejitos de Bs As. soy de San Salvador de Jujuy. Ahora entro a la pagina.Ha y venden por unidad o por mayor? Muchas gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Joorchh dijo:


> Te comento que vivo medio lejitos de Bs As. soy de San Salvador de Jujuy. Ahora entro a la pagina.Ha y venden por unidad o por mayor? Muchas gracias por tu tiempo



De nada.
Venden como vos quieras, el asunto es que te conviene comprar varios componentes (iguales o nó) para aprovechar el costo del flete, pero esa es la única limitación que hay.
Ponete en contacto con ellos, por que son representantes de Motorola, On-Semi y otras primeras marcas más, así que no te van a vender componentes truchos.
Yo también estoy lejos de Bs. As., pero cada vez que voy o vá algún conocido le pido que se dé una vuelta por ahí para comprar lo que me haga falta, por que tienen componentes de primera a precios totalmente normales.

Saludos!


----------



## calafer

Les comento que el representante de IR es SEMAK, donde pueden conseguir los mosfet y los ir2110 .
Semak S.A
Av. Belgrano 1580 5º piso (1093) Buenos Aires - Argentina Tel. (54-11) 4381-2108 (líneas rotativas) Fax. (54-11) 4383-7420. *www.semak.com.ar *
Los paguè U$S 2 c/u.Electrocomponentes se los compra a ellos.
Soy cliente de semak hace màs de 10 años. 

Saludos.


----------



## juancanext

ya  tengo  dos  modulos   funcionando.  aunque  aun  falta  corregir  algunos ruidos,  aca  les  dejo una imagen d e como  van .....


----------



## unleased!

juancanext dijo:


> ya  tengo  dos  modulos   funcionando.  aunque  aun  falta  corregir  algunos ruidos,  aca  les  dejo una imagen d e como  van .....


para los ruidos veo que los TIP van unidos eléctricamente a través del disipador. Prueba a desconectar uno de los amplificadores y si desaparece el ruido entonces corta y aisla el disipador en dos mitades (una para cada uno).

PD: el montaje te está quedando genial!


----------



## FELIBAR12

juancanext dijo:


> ya tengo dos modulos funcionando. aunque aun falta corregir algunos ruidos, aca les dejo una imagen d e como van .....


 
Debes usar cableado blindado a las entradas.

De que potencia los dejaste? con que voltajes?


----------



## luisgrillo

unleased! dijo:


> para los ruidos veo que los TIP van unidos eléctricamente a través del disipador. Prueba a desconectar uno de los amplificadores y si desaparece el ruido entonces corta y aisla el disipador en dos mitades (una para cada uno).
> 
> PD: el montaje te está quedando genial!



Aunque dividas el disipador en 2, estas estaran unidas por la rama negativa, no puede haber problema por eso y Ejtagle dijo que debe de ir conectado el tip sin una mica o separador del disipador, y esto se hace presisamente para disminuir la RF que emiten los MOSFET de conmutacion.



juancanext dijo:


> ya tengo dos modulos funcionando. aunque aun falta corregir algunos ruidos, aca les dejo una imagen d e como van .....



veo que no tienes los 6 capacitores de 1uF para el switcheo, debes conectarlos para bajar el ruido.


----------



## juancanext

manana  pondre  cable  blindado,  la ubicacion de  los inductores   influye  bastante  en el ruido.   si estan montados  los d e 1uf  ceramicos, como no los  consegui use    15    de  22o nf  a  50v  (los componentes  negros )por  cada   rama, asi consegui reducir  bastante  el ruido,   habia usado d e poliester  pero con malos resultados. como  estoy  limitado  por  estos  capacitores d e 50v  estoy  usando  +-   45v. aun faltan algunos  ajustes para  que  trabaje   perfecto.


----------



## luisgrillo

Yo estoy usando unos de 1uF 63V y lo estoy alimentando con 73Vcd y no les pasa nada.


----------



## Tacatomon

luisgrillo dijo:


> Yo estoy usando unos de 1uF 63V y lo estoy alimentando con 73Vcd y no les pasa nada.




¿Como vas con la calidad del sonido?

Recomiendas algún toroide de PC para probar?? Cayeron en mis manos un lote de fuentes de PC de calidad que hacen ver a los toroides de salida de las fuentes genericas una pequeña rosquilla en contra de una rosca de reyes

Saludos!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Jjejeje resulta que el amplificador suena jenial, lo que pasa es que tenia una bocina de 10 pulgadas pero sin twiter y por eso escuchaba no muy bien los twiter pero ya le conecte uno y suena fantastico.

Yo ando usando uno de ferrita que es un poco mas grande que el de las fuentes de pc y supongo que se satura in mas corriente que el de polvo de hierro


----------



## santiagojs

Hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro. Mi nombre es Santiago y vivo en la ciudad de Rosario, Argentina. Vi este proyecto y quede maravillado despues de leer las prestaciones del amplificador clase D. Me gustaria mucho comenzar a armarlo, pero no tengo mucha experiencia en sistemas de audio, y estoy en la etapa de recoleccion de datos. Me interesaria poder armar el ampli en su version de 625watts (para usarlo con parlantes de 8 Ohms), pero me surgen algundas dudas, Por ejemplo en el tema de la bobina del filtro pasa bajos, que tipo de alambre deberia usar, grosor, cantidad de vueltas y diametro con nucleo de aire. Agradeceria a quienes puedan facilitarme este dato ya que no lo encontre en el foro (perdon si esta y se me paso). Gracias anticipadas a todos y felicitaciones por el nivel del proyecto y el foro en general.


----------



## luisgrillo

@santiagojs
que tal, bienvenido al foro.

Aqui en unas paginas anteriores ya se hablo mucho de como fabricar las bobinas y como las puedes mejorar (usando varios alambres (litz)).

Si empezaras este proyecto te deseo suerte y ojala te salga bien =)

Saludos


----------



## santiagojs

luisgrillo dijo:


> @santiagojs
> que tal, bienvenido al foro.
> 
> Aqui en unas paginas anteriores ya se hablo mucho de como fabricar las bobinas y como las puedes mejorar (usando varios alambres (litz)).
> 
> Si empezaras este proyecto te deseo suerte y ojala te salga bien =)
> 
> Saludos



Estimado Luis, muchas gracias por la bienvenida.
Te comento que estuve leyendo los post donde se habla sobre cual bobina es la mejor, pero no vi ninguno donde se hable de la bobina "definitiva" (por llamarla de algun modo) o la que mejores resultados dio. Vi que hicieron muchas pruebas, con bobinado trifilar para disipar mejor el calor, con nucleo de aire, polvo de hierro, etc. pero vi a usuarios que despues de varios intentos obtuvieron resultados dispares (mejor o peor calidad de sonido, limitacion del amperaje en la bobina por el tipo/tamaño del nucleo, etc).
En realidad el objetivo de mi pregunta era para evitar todo el circo de "prueba y error" hasta dar con la bobina correcta ya que veo que ustedes tienen bastante tiempo ensayando pruebas con este amplificador y quizas podian pasarme los datos de la bobina que mejor resultados les dio (si es posible nucleo de aire ya que otro tipo de nucleo puede resultar algo complicado de conseguir donde vivo). 
Gracias por tu atencion.
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Lo que deseas es muy relativo.

Si consigues los datos de una bobinas, puede que no te sirva bien en tu amplificador.
En esta pagina está todo lo necesario para diseñarla a tu medida.

Suerte y saludos!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Exacto, las caracterisicas de los componentes que usamos todos varian, un poco pero varian, y asi mismo, en conjunto hace que varie el ajuste en todos los que hicimos este amplificador, a unos nos sono mejor con una bobina que a otros les sono peor, tendras que hacer si o si las pruebas para el performance de tu ampli =)


----------



## alejandrow999

Santiagojs, supongo que probarás el diseño primero con las lámparas para ver si anda todo bien, y luego con una fuente de baja potencia, por si acaso. 600W es bastante potencia....


----------



## santiagojs

Tacatomon dijo:


> Lo que deseas es muy relativo.
> 
> Si consigues los datos de una bobinas, puede que no te sirva bien en tu amplificador.
> En esta pagina está todo lo necesario para diseñarla a tu medida.
> 
> Suerte y saludos!!!



Excelente el link que me pasaste, muchisimas gracias, me va a ser de mucha utilidad.
Parece que voy a tener que probar nomas para determinar cual es la mejor bobina.

Estimado Alejandro, voy a probar primero con una fuente de baja potencia y tomando los recaudos necesarios. Se que 625w es una potencia impresionante pero me interesaba armar este ampli para usarlo con cajas de 800w rms (woofer de 18") y colocar musica en fiestas. Viendo que el amplificador es super frio y analisando sus prestaciones, por el precio que cuesta armarlo (sin contar la fuente el precio de los componentes es bastante accesible).  Igualmente pienso colocarle un buen disipador a este ampli para poder usarlo varias horas a buen volumen sin preocuparme, tambien voy a estudiar de colocarle algun circuito de proteccion, sobre todo a la salida de parlantes.
Gracias a todos por su tiempo, mañana voy ver si consigo los componentes para comenzar a armarlo.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Gracias Juanca, ya no sabia que hacer para reducir.


----------



## stan1975

una pregunta amigo  este amplificador se le pueden conectar 4 bocinas cerwin vega de 8 omhs cada una para que la impedancia total de trabajo del amplificador sea de 2 omhs?


----------



## Tacatomon

stan1975 dijo:


> una pregunta amigo  este amplificador se le pueden conectar 4 bocinas cerwin vega de 8 omhs cada una para que la impedancia total de trabajo del amplificador sea de 2 omhs?



Se puede hacer bajar la impedancia del sistema a 2 Ohms, pero tienes que recalcular la bobina de salida a cierta inductancia la cual no recuerdo ahora. Además necesitas reforzar las pistas del cto o hacer otro. Ni que decir que vas a tener que usar mosfets más caros como este para que tengas menos perdidas por calor y más soporte de corriente.

Paginas atrás está el valor del inductor, el autor de esquematico lo publicó con ciertas advertencias. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Quercus

Hola a todos.
 Hasta que no lo he visto funcionar y he tocado la chapa de aluminio... Confieso que era bastante exceptico con la temperatura. una media hora despues de funcionar a media potencia ( lo estoy alimentando con 54v) he medido la temperatura y oscilaba entre 37 / 40 grados, despues lo he dejado andando a baja potencia 5 ó 6 vatios y la temperatura bajaba  a 32  y luego a 29 grados. La verdad es que calienta muy poco.
El sonido es muy bueno, y se puede oir un soplido muy tenue en vacio, claro que la prueva la he hecho sin previo y ese soplido con un potenciometro en la entrada quedara en nada.
el inductor de salida  es el recomendado con hilo de 2mm de diametro, se calienta mas que los mosfet pero sin exagerar, la verdad es que es bastante grande pero en conjunto va de maravilla. En principio no he tenido ningun problema, ha funcionado a la primera.
Quiero hacer otra prueva con la placa que aumente un 25% para  poner con mas comodidad los condensadores de 100v. He visto en otros trabajos los problemas para ubicarlos que han sufrido, y teniendo este como referencia vere si va o no.
Como decia en un post anterior cuando pasa de 63v, si quieres respetar los valores, los condensadores son muy grades y la placa queda pequeña para ubicarlos como es debido.
saludos


----------



## judef

Excelente, aporte. Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## troyanoivan

Hola colegas una consulta si se colocan 2 trs en paralelo en que cambiaria? impedancia de salida? saludos


----------



## Joorchh

Creo que se hablo de eso. Supuestamente el ampli resistiria una carga mas baja, pero para eso es aconsejable poner un mosfet que soporte mas amperes.
Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

troyanoivan dijo:


> Hola colegas una consulta si se colocan 2 trs en paralelo en que cambiaria? impedancia de salida? saludos



para que queres meter TRs en paralelo??? para bajar impedancia de salida como ya dijeron conviene mosfet de mas corriente, mejor sería mosfet con menor RDSon , ahora, con los que tiene el circuito basta y sobra, que potencia pretendes sacarle??

saludos.


----------



## alejandrow999

Aparte de aumentar  el costo del amplificador, poner varios MOSFETS en paralelo provocaría una mayor capacidad de entrada equivalente, por tanto bajaria la velocidad de conmutación, a menos que bajemos la Rg y eso implicaría más corriente por el driver.
Pero lo bueno es que la Rds(on) bajaria considerablemente, soportaria mas corriente y la potencia disipada se repartiría entre los transistores.
Por mi parte, a mi tampoco me parece buena idea hacer esto.Ya que incluso el inductor disipa calor.
Saludos


----------



## troyanoivan

Gracias por responder estoy recién empezando a leer el post por completo, ricardodeni mi intención era saber si podía hacer que los mosfet trabajen livianos en disipación como comento el colega en paralelo osea colocar 2 mas la potencia sea cualquiera sea. Suponte 200rms en 2ohm? Pero bueno es solo una teoría recién ahora estoy manos a la obra para armarlo, dijiste que anteriormente habían recomendado poner trs que aguanten mayor corriente. 
Me disculpo leo detenidamente el post por completo y hago unas consultas para sacarme las dudas este va  hacer el primero que voy a armar en clase (d) poco se de ellos un saludo gracias

Disculpen estoy leyendo y despejando dudas no le den importancia a esto ya esta explicado hojas atrás saludos


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola a todos. Les hago una pregunta. Me estoy armando este excelente amplificador, pero a la hora de comprar los capacitores de mica no los consegui, y me dieron ceramicos en su lugar. He estado leyendo este post, pero todavia no termino de hacerlo, se que hay compañeros que tampoco han podido conseguir estos capacitores. Entonces mi pregunta es, finalmente lo han podido hacer funcionar con capacitores ceramicos? desde ya gracias y espero novedades para ver como sigo. Saludos!


----------



## arlenis

muchas gracias por este amplificador clase d con el ir2110 y el lm311,pero me van a discurpar por la pregunta es que tengo un pequeño problema con el lm311,me esta distorcionando cuando le doy ganancia de potencia quisiera que me ayudaran a rosorverlo estoy muy ancioso por escuchar esa potencia que simplemente es increible con dos mosfet ,se lo agradeseria si me ayudan

hola mis colegas me van a discurpar por el mensaje k le envie ayer .era error mio pero muchas gracias ya lo solucione. este amplificador clase d es demaciado eficiente no lo creia.


hola mis colegas mi pegunta es,que este amplificador para lo que yo me igmagino es que necesita un retardo para activar el parlante cuando se inicie el ensendido del amplificador y tambien un amortiguador para el inicio del volumen de potencia por si lo conectan de gorpes el cable de audio RCA no le ocasiones daño a los transistores de salida ,gracias le agradeseria mi opinion.


----------



## maxep

bueno con bastante miedo e intriga me estoy animando .. compre en semak (muy atento e vendedor q*ue* me atendio,  muchas gracias al user que dio el dato del semak) los ir y mosfets.
tambien comrpe un trafo de 30+30 5 amp. es un mounsto este trafo ajjalo page $120 a un tipo que hace trafos). me falta comprar lo demas. pienso usarlo en 4 ohms(dos woofers de 8 en paralelo) con un prevo de bajo.
muchas gracias edu por el aporte y toda la ayuda


----------



## Quercus

Hola a todos. Una pregunta: Al cambiar los irfp250 por irfp260, les ha ido bien con la misma resistencia de "gate" original, o la han reducido a algun valor que ha ido mejor, se ha hablado mucho de ello pero no he encontrado si alguno ha puesto otro valor con mejores resultados que con la original, si fuese asi, pido disculpas y por favor, indiquenme donde.
Saludos


----------



## Diego_eliasv

ejtagle dijo:


> tacatomon: Sobre el tema de las resistencias de gate, Si, hay una forma de calcularlas aproximadamente, pero no he obtenido buenos resultados de ese metodo. El problema que se da es que la capacidad gate-source de los mosfets es constante, pero la capacidad gate-drain no lo es. Cuando hay que conmutar el mosfet, la principal capacidad de "derrotar" no es la capacidad gate-source, sino la gate-drain, por el efecto miller, que hace parecer esa ultima capacidad mucho mas grande de lo que es.
> Imaginate lo siguiente... El mosfet esta apagado... La tension drain-source es de 200v. La tension gate-source es 0 volts. Ahora vamos a intentar prenderlo.. El IR empieza a mandar corriente al gate del mosfet... Eso empieza a cargar la capacidad gate-source. Al empezar a cargarse dicha capacidad, empieza a subir la tension gate-source. Llega un punto en que esa tension empieza a llegar a la tension en que el mosfet comienza a conducir (es decir, area lineal del mosfet, no esta saturado, sino que opera como si fuere una resistencia controlada por tension). Bueno, cuando llega a esa area, la tension drain-source empieza a caer... Se empieza a hacer mas chica, pero, como estamos en area lineal, no es 0. Al estar en area lineal , el mosfet disipa potencia. Pero existe esa capacidad drain-gate... Como la tension de drain cae en relacion a la de source, la tension drain-gate tambien deberia caer... Pero no pasa, al menos no instantaneamente, porque esta esa capacidad parasita drain-gate que fuerza a que la tension drain-gate se mantenga constante...
> Entonces, si vos tenes que subir la tension de gate de 0 a 10 volts para prender totalmente el mosfet y que sature, y el mosfet conmuta una tension de 200v, Si lo quisieras hacer en forma instantanea, esos 200v quedarian aplicados en el gate, pero con signo opuesto.
> La realidad, es que el circuito llega a un estado de equilibrio, por el cual, el IR provee una corriente de X amper para cargar la capacidad gate-source, y una corriente muy mucho mas grande para descargar la capacidad drain-gate. Y hay otra cosita mas, y es que la capacidad drain-gate es variable... Disminuye a medida que la tension de drain-gate disminuye.
> Todo lo explicado arriba tambien se puede aplicar a cuando hay que apagar el mosfet.
> Por eso es que es tan dificil calcular la resistencia de gate. Idealmente, lo mejor seria que no estuviera, pero suele ser necesaria, para demorar el encendido de uno de los mosfets, asi el otro tiene tiene tiempo de apagarse antes.
> Como la resistencia demora el encendido, no a base de demorarlo en si, sino en hacer que tarde m´as tiempo desde que comienza a encenderse, hasta que se termina de saturar, la resistencia en el fondo hace que el mosfet disipe un poquito mas de potencia
> Por eso la idea de reducirla.
> La calibracion es sencilla. Con el amplificador sin carga (sin el parlante conectado), y sin señal de entrada de audio (a veces, hay que poner el dedo en la entrada de audio un ratito para que arranque, porque si no hay señal de audio, puede que no oscile inicialmente), y alimentado el amplificador a traves de un limitador de corriente (una lampara incandescente va bien, porque sin el parlante, el amplificador no consume casi nada,100mA o talvez mucho menos), hay que ir probando bajar las resistencias. Puedes poner un amperimetro para ver el consumo del amplificador... Lo que tendrias que ver es que de cierto valor para abajo de resistencia de gate, la corriente sube en forma muy notable. Si la corriente sube, te pasaste. Eso es todo. Usando el metodo de "divide y venceras" , solo son 2 o 3 pruebas a lo maximo (divide y venceras: Si con una resistencia no consume, bajala a la mitad, si no consume, bajala a la mitad, si no consume, bajala a la mitad. Si en un moneto empieza a consumir, el valor buscado esta entre la anterior y la actual. Prueba un valor intermedio... Enfin, de esa forma, puedes estimar con 3 o 4 pruebas el valor optimo)
> 
> Con mosfets chicos, no me sorprenderia para nada ver que la resistencia te de en el orden de 4.7 ohms. Con los IRFP250, capaz se pueda bajar un poco
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: Si aumenta la disipacion en los mosfets, disminuye el rendimiento, porque el calor "quemado" es energia que la fuente de alimentacion entrega, pero que no va al parlante... En consecuencia,
> el rendimiento , que es potencia entregada al parlante dividido potencia entregada por la fuente, empeora


 

Ahi tienes unas pautas con respecto a las resistencias de las compuertas de los mosfet, espero que te sea de utilidad. Post 68.-

Ya estoy comenzando con el montaje del ampli. Aqui les dejo unas fotos para compartirlas con ustedes. Apenas pueda terminare de montar el resto de los componentes y ha probar . Voy a alimentar la placa con 70+70 Vcd, para una potencia de 300RMS. Luego les comento que paso. Saludos a todos.


----------



## ejtagle

@ Diegoelias_v : Va muy bien... Realmente, reconozco que para tensiones altas, se hace complejo meter los caps de  poliester de la tensión necesaria en la plaquita


----------



## Quercus

Hola a todos, ejtagle por favor echale un vistazo a esto y di que opinas

Muchas gracias Diego_eliasv, queria saber si alguien lo habia hecho, tenia un valor que le funcionara bien, y quisiera compartirlo.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Los hay pero son muy caros. Otra opción para los condensadores es poner en serie.

Por ahora va muy bien el que tengo ahora. Pero la escuala ahora me tiene muy agobiado y no he podido avanzar con la pareja.

Saludos!!!


----------



## leito_lp

Hola a todos! soy nuevo en este foro pero no en la electrónica. Ya tengo los componentes y estoy por empezar a armar el circuito (en realidad estoy de vacaciones y lo voy a hacer a la vuelta) Mi pregunta es:
Quiero armar la de 1200W y quiero saber cual es el mejor inductor de salida ya que lei que con nucleo de aire no sirve y que si no esta bien diseñado calienta
Y la otra es saber de que manera puedo conectarlo sin fuente de alimentación, osea directamente a los 220V que rectificado darian unos 310V cc, ya que es una idea que tengo en la cabeza dando vueltas hace ya bastante tiempo... (de mas esta decir que hay que asilar la entrada de audio...)
saludos a todos y ni bien empiece voy a ir subiendo las fotos y las experiencias...!!!


----------



## arielcaso

hola leito, deberias empezar por leer el post completo, no creo que alguien conteste esas preguntas. saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

leito_lp

Mucho ya se hablo de conectar amplificadores a la red electrica. NO LO HAGAS.!

Lo de los inductores tendras que ir probando con cual es la que te da mejor resultado.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola a todos, les traigo nuevas naticias de mi amplificador... y es que... FUNCIONO A LA PRIMERA! (grito de emocion) realmente me quede sorprendido. Gracias Eduardo, por compartir tan hermoso proyecto con nosotros. Siguiendo todos los pasos que describe "Sensei" Eduardo, pude darme cuenta de unos pequeños detalles, asi tuve que cambiar los MPSA92, porque habia uno defectuso, siempre con la lampara serie, revise todo de nuevo y al conectar el parlante anduvo de una!

Ahora tengo que corregir muchos detelles aun para terminarlo(cables, fuente, gabinete... etc), ya que tan solo a fines de ensayo lo conecte muy precariamente. Lo que si, tengo que evaluar, como todos por aqui, es el tema de la bobina, ya que me calienta bastante... tendre que retocarla para bajar un poco esa temperatura, al igual que las resistencias que van es serie con los zener de 3V, tengo de 3k3/2W y las subire a 3k9. Y los fet, apenas entibian un poco.

Eduardo te hago una consulta, con respecto a algo que note. Seria con respecto a la ganancia del circuito. Cuando le subo el volumen llega un momento en el que por mas que siga subiendo se mantiene sin modificacion la salida, esto se prodria interpretar como saturacion? y esto sucede (a mi estimacion) muy lejos de la potencia final que deberia de tener. Lo estoy alimentando con 70+70 de continua y lo probe con un parlante de unos 100W reales, y este trabaja bien, pero deberia de "volar" si estubiera entregando los casi 300w reales no? esto se debera a lo precario del ensayo? deberia de influir en algo en la potencia final? la fuente que uso es de 600Va, y solo para probarlo le conecte 2 cap de 4700uf/80, pero al desenchufarlo sigue funcionando "a pleno" unos segundos mas. Que sera lo que puede estar pasando? alguien que me de una sugerencia? Veo si puedo subir algunas fotos, ya que no son de buena calidad, son de mi celu.

En cuanto a la calidad de sonido... sin palabras, muy nitido, mucho mas que uno armado que tengo con un TDA. Bajos muy claros, realmente espectaculareeeeee!!. Ademas sin señal de entrada el ruido "espacial" es muy bajo, y eso que tengo todo suelto. Bueno compañeros, a aquellos que aun no se animan... vamos, vamos, que si hacen los pasos correspondientes, esto funciona de una. Gracias o todos los que han ido haciendo camino con este proyecto y nos han facilitado el nuestro. Gracias a todos y en especial a Eduardo, ya que sin el, nada de esto seria posible. Saludos!


----------



## juancanext

hola , mi  amplificador  esta  funcionando  relativamente  bien, sin embargo hay  unos detalles  que  no he podido  corregir ., un  voltaje  dc  d e  +1  a  la  salida  sin senal  ,   medido  con el  parlante  conectado  y  entrada   a  tierra. lo  estoy  alimentando con  +-45v  con  6800uf  por  rama  cables  gruesos  y  cortos,  ahora  lo  curioso. la  rama  negativa  con  el amplificador  desconectado e sta  en 45v  pero cuando  lo conecto  este  voltaje  negativo  sube  a   50  53  voltios, solo  cuando le pongo  algo de volumen  vuelve  a  bajar  a  los 45v.   ya  puse  condensadores  de    1 uf d e poliester  en  paralelo  con los  electroliticos.  puse  cables  mas  gruesos  todo muy bien blindado  , tanto que el  nivel  de  ruido  es  imperceptible.  pero   1 v  sobre  un  parlante  d e 4  ohmios  no me  gusta  mucho,  que sugieren?


----------



## bebeto

juancanext dijo:


> hola , mi amplificador esta funcionando relativamente bien, sin embargo hay unos detalles que no he podido corregir ., un voltaje dc d e +1 a la salida sin senal , medido con el parlante conectado y entrada a tierra. lo estoy alimentando con +-45v con 6800uf por rama cables gruesos y cortos, ahora lo curioso. la rama negativa con el amplificador desconectado e sta en 45v pero cuando lo conecto este voltaje negativo sube a 50 53 voltios, solo cuando le pongo algo de volumen vuelve a bajar a los 45v. ya puse condensadores de 1 uf d e poliester en paralelo con los electroliticos. puse cables mas gruesos todo muy bien blindado , tanto que el nivel de ruido es imperceptible. pero 1 v sobre un parlante d e 4 ohmios no me gusta mucho, q sugieren?


 

Revisa que no tengas residuos de resina de cuando soldaste en los pines del mosfet, ya que ami me solia pasar lo mismo, limpie la resina que hacia contacto entre los pines del mosfet y listo ... 200mV a la salida...


----------



## Quercus

Hola a todos. En un post anterior comentaba que todo fue bien a la primera, solamente un leve soplido no me permitía poner un 10 al sonido,  pues bien en pruebas que he hecho ahora, he comprobado que el soplido era culpa del PC con el que lo estaba probando, le metía ruido al amplificador. He hecho pruebas con el mismo PC con otros amplificadores y nunca había reparado en esto, igual  es por la ganancia que tiene este. El amplificador da “0” ruido a la salida y suena muy bien. Sola me queda hacer las pruebas de una placa nueva basada 100% en la de ejtagle, (la que postee anteriormente no la voy a usar, me parece muy grande), la nueva es solo un poco más grande en la zona de los condensadores, la acomode a los cerámicos multicapa 1uF/100v que pude conseguir, que aunque son mucho más grandes que los de 63v, son mucho más pequeños que los que he visto en otros trabajos , la placa mide 74 x 58,42 frente a los 67.183 x 58,42 de la original, no llega a 7mm mas de largo . Espero no estar molestando con esto a ejtagle, si es así pido disculpas,  pero como el mismo reconoció, los condensadores para  voltajes más grandes son un problema para ubicarlos y no me gusta como quedan, si la placa mete ruido, que es el único problema al que me expongo, con no usarla basta, pero no creo que sea así con solo 7mm. más de largo. Esto es electrónica, hay que probar las cosas para ver si funcionan o no. Si alguen la quiere que la pida y la posteo.
  Otra cosa que he observado es que las resistencias que alimentan el LM311 de 1w, calientan bastante, creo que directamente pondré de 2w.
  Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Sea cual sea la potencia de las resistencias van a calentar.Yo  he experimentado bastante esa parte, puse unas de 3.3k /2w para trabajar con +40/-40 y da igual,quema la mano.Y no me arriesgo a poner resistencias de alambre porque lei que alguien tuvo un problema por dichos componentes,lo descubrio con el osciloscopio y lo soluciono.Ademas segun decia se debia tambien por la fuente conmutada.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola a todos.



FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Sea cual sea la potencia de las resistencias van a calentar.Yo he experimentado bastante esa parte, puse unas de 3.3k /2w para trabajar con +40/-40 y da igual,quema la mano.


 
Yo tambien he notado que las resistensias de 3,3K calientan una barbaridad, con la diferencia que alimento el circuito con 70+70Vcd, por lo tanto el calor es bastante elevado... Ademas este fin de semana me puse a probarlo mas tranquilamente, y note que luego de unos 15 minutos de funcionamiento a un nivel considerable de potencia, el par bobina - Mosfet, calentitos calentitos!!! Hay compañeros que les calentaba uno u otro, pero a mi, me calentan mucho ambos que puede estar pasando? Y si a esto le agrego el calor de las resistencias de 3,3K me queda una mini-estufita.

Ademas realice otra etepa, un poco mas prolija, y a la bobina le agrege un hilo mas (4 de 1mm de diametro) y cuando la conecte para realizar los ensayos, la lampara serie oscilaba a modo baja frecuancia, (0,5hz aprox.) y a raiz de esto no puedo hacer las mediciones que sugiere Eduardo. He revisado las pistas, soldaduras, polaridad de diodos y capacitores... y no detecto el problema, sera el IR defectuso, o algun Mosfet? escucho sugerencias. 

           A seguir trabajando, saludos compañeros!


----------



## Joorchh

Hola bueno paso a contar mi experiencia..(no tan alentadora)
en el parlante no hay ningun tipo de sonido, el tip me calentaba, los mosfets re frios. me voy a poner a revisar todo. Tengo mis sospechas hacia los 2n5401 y el lm311. Lo que no entiendo es por que me calentaba el tip, la fuente que uso es pwm que se alimenta con 12 voltios eleva a +/-42
escucho sugerencias
gracias


----------



## arielcaso

Hola, no se si te puede ayudar, ami me oscilaba con la serie cuqando consumia mas, proba ponerle una lamparita mas grande, en mi caso se soluciono, almenos la oscilacion. saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Una gran prueba que puedes hacer @Joorchh es :

sacar del slot el lm311. y mandar los 2 pines de entrada de el ir2110 a masa.

Hay no debe estar oscilando y los 2 mosfet deben de estar en corte.

Checa si hay calentamiento en el tip y si se calienta es muy posible que tengas algun microcorto o que el ir2110 este dañado... por que se dañan con muuucha facilidad.



Diego_eliasv, Las resistencias que pusiste soportan 2W, y estan disipando 1.4W, entran en el rango de tolerancia, no creo que tengas que cambiarlas por unas un poco mas eevadas.

Yo tengo unas de 2.2k 1W en +-43V y calientan mucho por queestan disipando 0.85W, pero asi las tengo funcionando mas de 1 mes y solo ha cambiado un poco el color de la resistencia de lo caliente que se ponen.

Otra cosa, que valor de R de gates les pusiste? si esta po debajo de 22ohms trata en subirlas a 33ohms.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

luisgrillo dijo:


> Otra cosa, que valor de R de gates les pusiste? si esta po debajo de 22ohms trata en subirlas a 33ohms.


 
Hola Luis, gracias por tus sugerencias, pero justamente, no tenia resistencias de 27, como las que suguiere Eduardo y les coloque 33. Ademas no sabia que fueran tan "delicados" los IR... Porque mi segunda placa no me quiere funcionar, ni para atras ni para adelate. Tengo una lamparita serie de 60W y prende al maximo, note que uno de los fet como que estaba conduciendo, no se si sera el IR o los Fet. Hay alguna forma practica de verificar los Mos no esten dañados que no sea con esos circuitos de probadores de Fet? Y a raiz de esto no puedo realizar las demas mediciones. La placa la tengo super revisada, y no encuentro nada... Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## DANDY

genial muchas gracias *ejtagle* ya tengo el amplificador funcionando que suerte que aqui en Peru encontre todo, lo estoy usando como un *VARIAC* de tension y frecuencia variable 0-20VAC insertandole una señal senoidal en la entrada, mi problema es que me gustaria tener mas potencia lo estoy alimentando con +-30vcc ya hice las pruebas con carga y queda genial ahora voy por el de +-100vcc pero veo que inevitablemente si quiero hacerme uno alimentado con la red tengo que usar transformador con toma central... existe una forma de hacerlo con los mosfet en *H* para usar una fuente común de +300vcc digo para evitar usar transformador ?


----------



## joryds

Hola compañeros me gustaría saber si alguno de vosotros han probado este fabuloso Amplificador, alimentándolo con una fuente conmutada (SMPS) ?

Que resultados han obtenido respecto a un ruido de fondo de alta frecuencia ?

  Gracias por su atención.


----------



## luisgrillo

Diego_eliasv

Para checar los mosfet con el multimetro es facil.

Pones el multimetro en medicion de diodos, conectas la punta negativa a el drenador y la positiva a el surtidor, te tiene que dar un valor alrededor de 400 a 700, es como un diodo normal, si todo esta bien, sin desconectar la punta negativa del drenador conectas la punta positiva a Gate y la vuelves a conecta a el surtidos, esto debe de activar el mosfet y ponerlo en conduccion, y te debe de dar un valor cercano a 000 en el multimetro, para apagar el mosfet frotas con los dedos las 3 patitas del mosfet y este volvera a abrirse, si el drenador y surtidor siempre estan cerrados pues no sirve 

@Jory16

Yo lo tengo funcionando con una SMPS y funciona perfecto


----------



## raven

Amigos no soy nuevo pero si es la primera vez que que emito palabra por aqui, y es con la grata noticia de que arme el ampli, salio andando de una, con una falla pero era un error de armado.
Primero lo probe con 12+12 y sonaba mal, luego con 20+20 y seguia igual para lo que tube que hace la bobina de nuevo ya que la primera era un desastre, aunque despues de eso segui andando mal, para ese entonces estaba bastante desepcionado pero con fe ya que por mas mal que se escuchara andaba.
Hasta que encontre el problema una gota de estaño donde no debia estar, y BINGOOOOOO salio andando de primera!!!!.
Luego lo probe con 42+42V y ahi se sintio un poco de power! pero no pude con mi genio y con las modificaciones de las R y tesiones de cap lo puse con 77+77V y ahi si. Va como el tutilo!!!! en 4 ohms con unas cajas de 1600W dobles de 15".
Bueno gente espero se animen que anda de una! saludos a todos y desp*UÉS* subo fotos!!!


----------



## adrian2008

hola, como estan el proyecto seve interesante pero si es verdad todo lo que dicen de que entrega esa potencia con solo dos transistores? por hay lei que le pusieron un parlante de 100 watios y supuesta mente el amplificador le estaria entregando 300w como dijo este amigo no deveria volar el parlante? pues no se casi de lectronica pero se supone que si el parlante aguanta solo 100w se dañaria si recibiera 300w, no balla ser este proyecto como el de ladelec que se queda en potencia y el bajo es muy feo, se los digo por que lo he probado no se en que este fallando pero me hice una de ladelec alimentandola con tensiones de 51+ 51- y sono mejor un stk 4191 me quede impresionado no lo podia creer estaba desilucionado de mi ampli que pasaria hay? pues la verdad es que nose que factores influyen si el pre o talvez la bobina esa inductora, total que de curado y si deverdad este amplificador trabja asi que bien pero ala verdad me quiero construir el circuito de un stk y lo boy a copiar haber que tal meva, no es por ser grosero pero no digan que el ampli entrega determinada potencia si no lo han llevado ala practica, que le puesieron dos parlantes de 18" a 2000! y que cualquier ampli los puede hacer sonar, yo miro las potencias con parandolos con equipos originales especialmente stk ,poniendolos a sonar haci fue que me lleve la desilucion del de ladelec.


----------



## luisgrillo

hehehe, la voz de la ignorancia.

"Mal aventurados los incredulos que rehusan conocer la verdad tecnologica"


Los avances en la tecnologia permiten crear aparatos que "Aunque usted, no lo crea" pueden drenar potencias enormes con mucha mas eficiencia que aparatos con diseños no tan eficientes 

Es como comparar una television de bulbos de los años 50 a una con tecnologia LED ultrabrillante. las dos hacen lo mismo pero es clara la diferencia.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Me consta que este amplificador es 1x10^∞veces que un integradito stk de esos que por mucho producira 100w reales en el mejor de los casos,creo que este circuito tiene ilimitadas posibilidades de configuracion en cuanto a voltaje se refiere, si tiene suerte y $$ para conseguir unos mosfet GRANDES como este [/SIZE]http://www.dzjsw.com/cxyg/I/IRFP4227.pdf se puede llegar a los 1000w con mucha facilidad (+100/-100v).Vere yo a un stk4050II sufriendo con los +60/-60 que es el maximo que soporta y produciendo escasos 200w!El mio por fortuna esta produciendo el doble de potencia con ese voltaje.Y eso si, se calienta menos que el stk ese.Bajos MUY profundos, agudos Cristalinos ,distorsion.....distorsion? creo que dije una palabra que no tiene lugar aqui.

En cuanto a lo del parlante ese de los 100w tal vez la fuente sonora no provee la ganancia, voltaje e impedancia requerido para lograr la maxima potencia,y le asocio ese fenomeno de "saturarse", y distorsionar del que se comento mas atras.

Cuando lo pruebo con un reproductor mp3 distorsiona porque le pongo todo el volumen y no logro conseguir una salida grande,pero le conecto un discman sony ahi si se siente la potencia,mejor aun cuando pongo un pre,como para arruinarse destrozando parlantes!


----------



## ejtagle

Tal como dicen los compañeros de viaje... Uno podrá demostrar con fórmulas y teoría lo que se puede hacer... Pero la única forma de creerlo es vivirlo (en este caso, oirlo) ... Y el ejemplo de luiisgrillo es excelente como comparación con lo que todos vemos a diario  - La tecnología evoluciona, y muchas de las cosas que antes eran imposibles de hacer, ahora son perfectamente realizables, tal como este UCD...
Por cierto, está lleno de amplis ahí afuera, cuya potencia no puede ser de ninguna forma la proclamada a los 4 vientos... Por acá se dice ... "Mucho ruido, y pocas nueces... " - Y no sé, pero yo , al menos, cuando leo especificaciones técnicas a las que les falta todo excepto un número enorme de potencia, empiezo a desconfiar... :S

Saludos!


----------



## clemen

Adrian Te garantizo que sis armas este amplificador respetando los parametros indicados por el Se Ejetagle, quedaras muy impresionado y no volveras a querer utilizar otra potencia por un buen rato por cuatro razones: potencia, rendimiento, fidelidad y economia. Yo lo utilizo en bajos alimentado con +-100 voltios 2 parlantes de 18" de 2000W y que barbaridad de sonido. No he tenido tiempo para armar otro para medios y agudos y utilizo un clase AB que ya tenia armado, pero en cuanto pueda cambiaré a esta belleza.
Saludos


----------



## Diego_eliasv

adrian2008 dijo:


> hola, como estan el proyecto seve interesante pero si es verdad todo lo que dicen de que entrega esa potencia con solo dos transistores? por hay lei que le pusieron un parlante de 100 watios y supuesta mente el amplificador le estaria entregando 300w como dijo este amigo no deveria volar el parlante? .


 
Hola adrian2008. Yo fui el que publico ese mensaje, y fue asi, no notaba que entregara la potencia que deberia para la tension que lo estaba alimentado (70+70). Pero finalmente pude darme cuenta que se me habia pasado por alto cambiar una resistencia. Ya que en la tabla de las distintas potencias, figuran una serie de cambios a realizar para adaptar este circuito a las distintas necesidades de cada uno. Y si no me falla la memoria fue la R7 la que no cambie, le coloque 820 ohms, cuando deberia de haber colocado 390 ohms, siendo precisamente esta resistencia la que compone la red de realimentacion y si no me equivoco (en la interpretacion) y en la ganancia. Es por ello que al reemplazarla todo cambio. Probe el ampli con unos Selenium de 15, PW3, y anda excelente. Queda aun mejorar en cuanto a bobina, ya que sigue calentando bastante(quema al tacto) y la tengo con 4hilos de 1mm de diametro sobre forma de 29mm de diametro y 40mm de largo. Y los fet tambien calientan considerablemente. Pero que el circuito funciona, funciona, y con una nitidez increible.

Amigo Clemen: Como pudiste bajar el tema de la temperatura en tus bobinas, es que ya estoy mareado de tanto leer el foro. fue con nucleos de ferrite? Y yo ademas tengo 2 placas funcionando. 1 con resistencias de gate de 27 ohms y otra con 33 ohms, y ambas se calientan considerablemete, que me sugieres? ademas como te quedo el tema de "ruido", no es mucho en mi caso, pero a bajo volumen molesta un poco.

Saludos!!


----------



## RORO

Felicitaciones por el post y el proyecto, he leido que en muchos amplis que se dicen hi-end  se ocupan componentes de precios muy altos , llamese condensadores resistencias y potenciometros , aca es valido este cambio de piezas, para mejorar el sonido , por que de potencia no habria nada que decir ,


----------



## DANDY

hola a todos.. les dejo las fotos del mio 100w en 29v.. como decia antes lo pienso usar netamente para una *fuente variable de tension alterna* esta fueron mis primeras pruebas y quede fascinado... esta fuente lo pienso usar para laboratorio..y si es posible despues lo hago trifasico haciendo tres etapas y desfansando 120 grados cada entrada..lo que me di cuenta es que si le quito carga (lampara de 24v) la onda se ve bien nitida en este caso le estoy inyectando 60hz a la entrada del amplificador y cuando le pongo carga la tension se mantiene estabilizada en la salida aunque se ve en el osciloscopio que la onda sinusoidal se hace un poquito mas gruesa ahora empezare a hacer el de 100v  aunque estoy ansioso por hacerme uno de +300v por ahora lo veo un poco complicado
*ejtagle* se que es mucho pedir pero me gustaria una ayuda para hacerlo a mas tension estaba calculando la parte de los 2n5401 y me sale que la potencia disipada en 3 de ellos es mucha aproximadamente 0.5w en +-100v
.la primera foto es la placa que hice con el metodo de la plancha
.la segunda foto y la tercera son las tarjetas armaditas
.la cuarta es el circuito funcionando con carga
.la quinta es el circuito con carga
.la sexta es el circuito sin carga
.y la ultima es el software que estoy usando para inyectar la señal de frecuencia y tension variable desde la pc


----------



## ejtagle

0.5W para los 2n54xx (aunque tendrías que usar mpsa42/92 por la tensión) no es imposible para nada... Una es que aceptes el calentamiento... la otra es que les pongas disipador (vienen, son como un tubito con aletas, y agujero estilo semicircular), y la otra es que coloques transistores en configuración cáscode para repartir la disipación (o directamente, resistencias entre el colector de los tr y las entradas del IR... Todas son opciones válidas...
Saludos

PD> El tema del aumento de grosor del trazo es porque aumenta la carga de salida, y el capacitor de filtrado (el C de la salida) se descarga más rápido... Mucho mejor no puede hacerse...


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, amigo clemen lo que me gustaria es que esta etapa de potencia ucd la probaran con una qsc u otro amplificador original pra que puediran comparar cual de las dos es mas potente y asi poder saber si estos diseños que yo les llamo hechizos de verdad son buenos, cuando digo de esta comparacion seria con algun amplificador de fabrica que usara la misma tension que esta usando la ucd si es -95 +95 que sea con un amplificador original que manejara ese voltaje, y asi se sabria cual de las dos es mas potente o si son iguales d epotentes, osi definitivamente estos diseños hechizos no superan alos oginales o no se pueden comparar con ellos, tambien me gustaria que medijeras como hago para pedir estos componentes ya que yo vivo en barrancabermeja y me imagino que por aca no sera facil encontrar estos componentes, que medijeras que almacen me los podria vender y enviarmelos a barrancabermeja y que me dijeras por cuanto te salio la tuya, pero el costo de una monofonica.
De verdad me impresiono saber que un amplificador pudiera entregar tanta potencia con tan pocos transistores, hace rato que andava buscando algo asi por que me imagine que podria existir hasta que di con este foro. ¡Que bien! y ojala que todo se asi como dicen.


----------



## Helminto G.

pues el hecho de que sea echisa da la posibilidad de poder hacerlo al gusto, no como las de fabrica que son lo que son y ya, asi que la comparacion no me parece nesesaria, si te funciona este diseño para tus nesecidades tomalo y si es mejor el de fabrica mejor compralo, depende de que es lo que busques


----------



## juancanext

hola. pues  les cuento  que mi  ampli  ucd  por fin  funciona  estable  , bien   sin dc  apreciable  a  la  salida ,  lo unico  que hice  fue  reducir  r14 a 33k  lo que disminuyo un poco  la  ganancia (compensada en el preamplificador) el  calentamiento no  es   anormal en ningun componente.  saliendome  del  tema   ,  deberia  cambiarse  esa  palabra  "hechizo"  ya  que su  definicion en nada  se  relaciona  con  el amplificador  aca  expuesto.  el  termino   DIY    es  el adecuado.
 saludos a @ejtagle  , un excelente  aporte.


----------



## luisgrillo

DIY, do it yourself, todo lo que hagas sin marcos, plantillas, o simplemente que no lo fabricas en maza siguiendo un patron EXACTO es hechizo,

Hechizo no viene de hechiceria, sino de Hecho, asi que si lo haces asi es un aparato hechizo DIY(hecho por ti)


----------



## arielcaso

buenas. Yo consideraria mas preciso el termino diy, ya que hacerlo uno mismo es mas completo que "hecho". en audio es comun esribir hechizo por clonado, como  ejemplo un sb1000 hechizo vendria a ser la copia de una caja comercial, hecha por uno o bien por alguna empresa "turbia". aprovecho a comentarles que consegui practicamente todos los componentes importantes para el proyecto y ya me dispongo a hacer la placa. saludos!


----------



## luisgrillo

Estaba pensando en un proyecto con este proyecto 

Que pasaria si:

Armo el circuito pero pongo doble la circuiteria apartir del ir2110, asi tendria 4 mosfet en la salida, 2 por canal, pero mi idea es ponerlos en puente, conectar la entrada H con la L de los ir2110 asi estarian trabajando inversamente los mosfet y nada de frecuencias de batido por que seria la misma frecuencia.

El problema de retroalimentacion quedaria fuera, ya que en la segunda parte del ir2110 la señal de salida vendria siendo un espejo de la primera parte del ir2110, por lo que compensaria cualquier distorsion en la señal.

Aqui led dejo una foto con el circuito

Esto lo hiciera para obtener la misma potencia con el voltage de alimentacion de la mitad de lo que llebaria uno normal


----------



## DANDY

*luisgrillo*l dos post mios antes dije algo así la posibilidad de conectarlos en puente ... y como idea final pienso usar una fuente sin toma central por ejemplo +300 y no +-300  por que quisiera conectarlo directamente a la red "no estoy loco " lo que pasa es que quiero usarlo como una fuente variable de tension alterna y si fuese necesario la toma central la usare solo para el control mas no para la salida de potencia mejor dicho no quiero usar un transformador de tan grandes dimensiones

*ejtagle* buena idea usando un divisor de tension disipará menos potencia en los transistores 2n5401, ¿son hasta 12v los que toma como *1* logico las entradas el IR2110 verdad? lo digo para preocuparme que con el divisor de tensión maximo le caigan 12v a las entradas LIN HIN..


----------



## ejtagle

@ DANDY: El IR toma 12v omo 1 lógico... Sin embargo, no es un divisor de tensión lo que se forma... Los transistores de arriba operan como una fuente de corriente conmutable de un colector al otro de los tr que manejan las entradas del IR2110. Las resistencias que agregarías pueden tener cualquier valor, aunque mientras más grande, mejor, porque menos potencia disiparán los TR porque en vez de disiparlos en los TR los disiparías en las resistencias... Ahora, existe un valor máximo de esas resistencias, por arriba del cual los TR entran en saturación (lo que hay que evitar a toda costa) y el circuito deja de operar... Sabiendo que la fuente de corriente (los 2 tr superiores arriba de los que manejan las entradas) es de  5mA (es 0.6v/120 ohms), eso hace que la máxima resistencia posible de usar sea de (VCC-12)/0.005 ohms. No uses justo el valor que dé la formula, sino uno un 10% más chico, para tener algo de tolerancia. 
Una vez introducidas esas resistencias en el circuito, el amplificador REQUERIRA operar con al menos +/-VCC para andar adecuadamente
En relación a la idea de operar en puente... La idea de luisgrillo es razonable, pero, realmente habría que tomar la realimentación de ambas salidas... Eso es lo que lo complica... habría que cambiar un poco la red de realimentación, y el resultado no es muy sencillo... La idea que la frecuencia de conmutación se compensa es real, pero la idea que ambas salidas tendrán la misma distorsión, por lo que no hace falta realimentar de ambas salidas, simplemente no es correcta... Los mosfets no son iguales, los IR no son iguales, los componentes tienen tolerancias .... O sea, capaz que funcione, pero no esperaría distorsión baja de algo así.

Saludos!


----------



## DANDY

claro *ejtagle *comprendo a lo que te refieres... yo me referia a la parte inferior de las resistencias de 2.2k ya que es una fuente de corriente constante, al cambiar la resistencia de 2.2k por unas de mayor valor ejemplo 10k, habrá mayor caida de tensión en ellas por lo tanto se superaran los 12v admisibles en las entradas del IR2110, en cambio si se usa un resistencia en serie la tension se dividira entre ellas,obviamente siempre habra una de 2.2k por rama para obtener aproximadamente los 12v (5ma*2.2k=11V), este es el circuito final para menor disipación en los transistores, en el transistor superior tambien puse una resistencia en serie de 15k la verdad la temperatura siempre ah sido mi enemigo gracias por los consejos *ejtagle* mi resultado son aproximadamente un maximo de 100mW en Q2 el cual trabaja constantemente y 190mW en los que trabajan conmutando Q3 y Q4..

*ejtagle* una pregunta cual es el problema si me paso del valor de las resistencias (100V-12V)/5mA sale 17.5K si le pongo 20k  la disipación en los transistores Q2 Q3 y Q4 es casi nula pero el circuito sigue funcionando aunque la velocidad de conmutacion de Q3 y Q4 en la simulacion disminuye levemente ...y la caida de tension en las resistencias de 2.2k es menor cerca a los 10V supongo que seguiria siendo suficiente para activar los IR2110 y dime cual sería el problema si a la fuente de corriente de 5mA le disminuyo el valor o sea por ejemplo a 0.5mA existe algun inconveniente? es que en +300V la disipación es mucho más y no encuentro un transistor con las caracteristicas mayor a 2W y pequeño y velóz ...si disminuyo la fuente de corriente a 0.5mA la disipación en todo el circuito disminuye bastante pienso usar el MPSA94 de antemano gracias


----------



## ejtagle

El problema con pasarse en el valor de las resistencias es justamente que se da una condición imposible... Es decir, que la tensión Colector-Emisor de un TR se hace 0. Eso implica 2 cosas... Que el TR está saturado, y que la base del TR empieza a tomar mucha corriente (una parte significativa de la corriente de la fuente de corriente puede empezar a irse por esa base, en vez de por el colector... En ningún caso eso es bueno, porque un tr saturado es de 10 a 1000 veces más lento en reaccionar (usualmente, la desaturación toma en el orden de 10uS para arriba, dependiendo del TR) ... Todas esas demoras son muy problemáticas en un ampli que oscila a 250khz o mas, y ni hablemos si por cualquier causa ambos TR quedasen medio cvonduciendo y le ordenasen al IR encender ambos mosfets a la vez... Todo esto que hablo, en el simulador no lo vas a ver... Los simuladores son muy optimistas a la hora de simular el tiempo de desaturación de un TR.
El tema de bajar la corriente de la fuente de corriente es un poquito compleja... Ponele que la bajaras 10 veces. Eso implicaría que habría que subir las R de 2k2 a 22k, para que siga habiendo 12v en las entradas del IR... El problema fundamental es la capacidad parásita de esas entradas de los IR... yo la estimo en 3p por entrada. Es decir, en paralelo con tu R de 22k, queda un capacitor de 3p. Ahora, hay que estimar qué tanto tiempo tardará en cargarse y descargarse ese capacitor, con una corriente 10 veces menor (es decir, 0.5mA. En primera aproximaciòn, se puede usar la fórmula C*V=I*t, despejando t:  t=C*V/i = 3x10^-12 * 12 / 0.005 = 7nS... Pareciera no tan importante... Enfin, hay que probar... Cuidado, porque la ganancia de los TR cae mucho al bajar al corriente de colector (aunqnue tampoco parece tan crítico) ... Enfin, hay que probar... Yo usé una corriente de 5mA por ser un valor conveniente para alimentar el ampli con tensiones razonables, y para mantener las R relativamente bajas (2k2), todo porque tratándose de un ampli a switching, y al tener más ruido de conmutación que un ampli normal clase AB (que no tiene), reistencias más chicas = menos probabilidad que se acople ruido a las entradas del IR... Pero, por lo visto, hay margen de maniobra

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Dejo un esquema en configuracion full bridge,tal vez les sea util como informacion para lo que desean


----------



## adrian2008

haber yo nose por que tomaron en cuenta la palabra hechiza cuando ese no era mi objetivo empesaron a debatirse sobre esto pero bueno.
Amigo helminto la verdad que tienes razon de lo de hacerla al gusto, logicamente yo busco economia y me imagino que hacerlas asi sale mas comodo, ademas ¿crees que estaria preguntando todo esto para comprar una original? pues claro que no lo que quiero es encontrar una de estos proyectos que funcionen como uno original, pero ensi lo que quiero saber es si esta etapa supongamos que diga que entrega 300 watios comparandola con cualquier almplificador original que entregara la misma potencia si de verdad lo superaria en calidad y si se igualaria la potencia de stos dos, no pretendo insultar sus proyectos ni nada por el estilo sino que despues de la ultima prueba que tube con una de estas etapas que yo les llamo hechizas, cuando la compare con un stk me decepciono aunque la verdad pues la targeta que hice es una muy sencilla esa de 200w ampliable a 400w, bueno se que todos ustedes saben un chorro sobre electronica yo solo construyo estos proyectos para mi diversion y para demostrarles amis vecinos que mi amplificador es poderoso, aun no soy capaz de hablar de todas esas cosas de la que ustedes hablan pero talvez algundia pueda hacerlo mi proposito seria diseñar mi propio amplificador uno de mi autoria jajaaj aun que me imagino que se requqrira de un gran conocimiento.
Me pondre ala tarea de armar esta etapa ucd y la comparare yo mismo con algun amplificador original de mi ciudad que entregara la misma potencia y entonces les dire si se quedo o no.


----------



## DANDY

*adrian *lo que pasa es que la palabra echizo suena a empírico... o puede ser muy baja calidad.. y por eso se puede tomar por el mal sentido...este no es el caso por que el ampli esta muy bien calculado y se estan respetando todos los parametros necesarios para una buena calidad.. bueno en fin no era tu intencion.
Gracias *ejtagle* pronto hare todo completo a 100V y a superar esos detalles de disipacion para mayor tensión


----------



## Tacatomon

adrian2008 dijo:


> haber yo nose por que tomaron en cuenta la palabra hechiza cuando ese no era mi objetivo empesaron a debatirse sobre esto pero bueno...



Es obvio que si lo comparas con un amplificador comercial reconocido, los parametros de calidad y fiabilidad son MUY distintos. Que garantia puedes obtener que en un evento no te falle algo, o tengas un periodo contra defectos de fabricación de 3 años.

Esto es simplemente un amplificador, no más. Depende de tu capacidad para poder elaborarlo de tal manera de que sea seguro y fiable.
Cuando yo lo arme, me vi en la necesidad de pedir todos los componentes a USA por el riesgo de comprar algo de baja calidad por mis alrededores. Que más puedo pedir. Me anduvo a la primera y pues es una maravilla; pero si lo comparas con un amplificador QSC o CREST es nada. Claro, tienes la posibilidad de ampliarlo hasta donde se te ocurra.

Todo depende de tu habilidad para elaborar un trabajo de calidad.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Raedon

Edito: si la palca tiene 6x5 cm, alguien tendria algun documento listo para imprimir? porque no me doy mucho con los programas de edicion.


----------



## DANDY

lee todo el post hay una parte donde alguien subio el pdf en tamaño real


----------



## Raedon

oks, gracias Dandy lo busco


----------



## clemen

Amigo Clemen: Como pudiste bajar el tema de la temperatura en tus bobinas, es que ya estoy mareado de tanto leer el foro. fue con nucleos de ferrite? Y yo ademas tengo 2 placas funcionando. 1 con resistencias de gate de 27 ohms y otra con 33 ohms, y ambas se calientan considerablemete, que me sugieres? ademas como te quedo el tema de "ruido", no es mucho en mi caso, pero a bajo volumen molesta un poco.

Saludos!![/QUOTE] Diego en la pagina 20 del foro indique como solucione el problema de la temperatura de los inductores .  Yo tengo trabajando dos etapas en puente (Bridge)para bajas frecuencias y no tengo ningun inconveniente con el ruido
inclusive a pesar de no tener retardos a la salida, no golpea los parlantes al encenderlo.  El amplificador encendido y sin señal no produce ningun ruido parece como si estuviera apagado la carga a la salida es de 16 ohmios

tambien me gustaria que medijeras como hago para pedir estos componentes ya que yo vivo en barrancabermeja y me imagino que por aca no sera facil encontrar estos componentes, que medijeras que almacen me los podria vender y enviarmelos a barrancabermeja y que me dijeras por cuanto te salio la tuya, pero el costo de una monofonica.
[/QUOTE] Adrian te recomiendo que te leas la pagina 17 de este foro.  Alli algunos foristas indican donde conseguir los componentes aca en Colombia.  Una targeta monofonica *sola* esta por el orden de los $50.000 aca en Barranquilla.  El valor del amplificador completo va a depender del tipo de fuente de alimentacion que utilice y del gabinete o chasis.


----------



## elektron

hola amigos del foro, monte este amplificador y me agrado el sonido clarito y con cuerpo q*ue* entrega, solo un solplido q*ue* investigo y pruebo para tratar de erradicarlo, tanto en el twister como en el wofer, bueno tengo una duda.
¿que deberia esperar al medir la salida  con el tedter en volt dc? el ampli alimetado con +/- 38 v dc y sin señal de entrada.
les cuento que estoy revisandolo despues de una averia al mandarle un audio tipo test subwofer a toda potencia en su entrada, justo luego de bajarle el volumen fue q*ue* exploto c6 (10 microfarad x 16v), y se quemaron los zeners de 3v, ahora lo intento reparar pero vi que en su salida (en los cables q*ue* van a la caja), hay 38v. de cc.

que debo esperar al realizar dicha medicion?
como puedo erradicar ese solpido que les comente?


----------



## Diego_eliasv

elektron dijo:


> justo luego de bajarle el volumen fue q*ue* exploto c6 (10 microfarad x 16v), y se quemaron los zeners de 3v, ahora lo intento reparar pero vi que en su salida (en los cables q*ue* van a la caja), hay 38v. de cc.


 
Hola: ¿Seguro que dicho capacitor no te habra quedado invertido en la placa? ademas si se quemaron los zener... probablemente se puede haber dañado algun otro componente tipo activo, mas aun si te quedan los +Vcc en la salida. Revisa algunos post atras que esta bien detallado los pasos a seguir para revisar si son los fet o el IR, los que pueden haber dejado de funcionar desconectando el LM 311, y dando tension a las entradas del IR, para ver si esto hace conmutar los fet. Yo lo alimento con 70+70 de continua y nunca me exploto un capacitor. Si, tube problemas con la segunda placa que monte porque oscilaba, y debi cambiar todo el conjunto IR, Fet, Tip y LM. y arranco perfectamante.

Con respecto al "ruido" es un fenomeno que se debe a que el ampli trabaja modulando en unos 250khz, y hay que ver como se "arregla" en funcion de la bobina. Depende de la calidad de esta, y de la posicion. El Autor, *Sensei* Eduardo sugiere colocarla paralela a la placa, ni por encima ni por debajo. Yo aun estoy viendo un gabinete para colocarla, asique todavia no puedo dar conclusion alguna. Hay compañeros que al usar bobina con nucleo de ferrite han podido bajar tanto la temperatura como el ruido, pero yo no tengo un nucleo lo suficientemente grande como para que no se sature. En fin... queda seguir probando nomas. Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

Las resistencias es obligatorio que sean "metal film"? o lo realmente importante es que sean 1%?


----------



## Tacatomon

fernandoae dijo:


> Las resistencias es obligatorio que sean "metal film"? o lo realmente importante es que sean 1%?



El amplificador del compañero elecktron, en la foto se aprecian R´s comunes de 5%. La verdad no creo que sea muy critico. Pero si quieres que tu ampli sea el mas "distinguido" ponle metal film a 1%

Saludos.

PD: Tengo en mi poder un transformador de 1500W, ahora sí probaré que tal se desempeña en la configuración de 1250W.


----------



## Raedon

elektron dijo:


> justo luego de bajarle el volumen fue q*ue* exploto c6 (10 microfarad x 16v), y se quemaron los zeners de 3v, ahora lo intento reparar pero vi que en su salida (en los cables q*ue* van a la caja), hay 38v. de cc.


 
Si se quemaron los zeners es seguro que se haya quemado el LM, fijate de cambiarlo. Busca en post anteriores que el sensei eduardo (buen apodo Diego ) explica las mediciones a realizar ara ver si funciona correctamente, sino, fijate desconectando los gates de los mosfets de la salida del IR y ponelo a masa, en teoria no tendria que haber nada de tension a la salida y los mosfets no deberian calentar. si esto es correcto es porque posiblemente esa etapa este "bien".


----------



## luisgrillo

@Tacatomon

Casi me siento adivino de como te funcionara el ampli a 1250W, lo que no me imagin es donde vas a drenat tanta potencia ?


----------



## elektron

Muchas gracias por las orientaciones amigos!, y pido disculpas al moderador por las "q".
Lo del método de verificasion de *ejtagle* lo leí, y voy a ponerlo en practica, en cuanto al ruido haré pruebas bobinando otra vez esa dichosa bobina, a la misma la hice con 4 alambres de 0.5 mm y 47 vueltas en un carretel de plástico de 20 mm de diámetro interno y 30 mm de largo de esos en los que vienen el hilo de estaño, tal cual como me indicaron los resultados arrojados por el programita de pronine para una inductancia de 30 microH núcleo de aire.

en mi montaje si utilice las resistencias de metal film al 1%, pero solo las recomendó el diseñador.

hago mis conjeturas para responderme el porque exploto ese capacitor. 
esa señal de audio (para testear subwofers), contiene bajos muy profundos, y si lo amplificamos en potencia harán que nuestra etapa consuma corriente extraordinaria.

lo de estar invertido el capacitor se descarta ya que la venia probando ya hace unos días y ademas que revise varias veces y comprobé que todo este montado correctamente antes de inaugurarlo (me funciono a la primera), si bien fue burdo la practica de reproducir ese tipo de señal en una caja común (wofer 12" + twister bala) y encima al máximo, solo fue por menos de un minuto, lo raro que exploto segundos después que se bajara el volumen., todo fue tan rápido, el wofer se quedo haciendo un zumbido.

la fuente que utilizo es lineal, transformador de hierro, capacitores de filtrado de unos 10000 microfaradios x 50v (ver foto). obteniendo 38 v dc simétricos 

bueno muchas gracias y por mi parte colaborare en lo que pueda.

javier (elektron)






[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Raedon

Bueno, ahora solo te queda provar, con respecto al "soplido" que decias que tenias antes del accidente es seguro por la bobina, prova achicandola o agrandandola (uH). y prova ponerla lo mas cerca de la placa del ampli que puedas, por lo que se ve en la foto, esta demaciado alejada de la placa PCB, Eduardo recomienda ponerla paralela a la palca lo mas cerca posible.


----------



## fernandoae

Para aprovechar toda la potencia de este ampli se podria usar un trafo de microondas, facilmente se podria obtener mas de 1Kw (suena mejor que decir 1000W, parece mas jeje)  de potencia, yo usaba uno para soldadura por puntos y ningun problema.
Esto se los digo porque se pueden conseguir muy baratos y no es una modificación complicada, saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

fernandoae dijo:


> Para aprovechar toda la potencia de este ampli se podria usar un trafo de microondas, facilmente se podria obtener mas de 1Kw (suena mejor que decir 1000W, parece mas jeje)  de potencia, yo usaba uno para soldadura por puntos y ningun problema.
> Esto se los digo porque se pueden conseguir muy baratos y no es una modificación complicada, saludos.



hola ,me podrias explicar un poco eso del transformador de microondas y las modificaciones que deben acerse ,es que necesito un transformador de 45 + 45 y 12 amper 6 por rama ,tengo entendido que los transformadores de microondas solo llegan a 600 wat y para un uso continuo de 1kvw se calientan mucho,no si  eso es correcto por eso pido si lo podes explicar ,muchas gracias
esos transformadores por lo menos los que yo vi estan las laminacion,nucleo,soldados


----------



## fernandoae

Acá sale un poco de info sobre el tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-bajo-coste-partir-microondas-19723/
Aunque a lo que voy es que se pueden conseguir de algun microondas viejo muy barato o gratis, es sencillo, usas uno por cada rama y tenes potencia de sobra... en el que yo usé me tiraba 1,3V por cada vuelta del secundario.
En cuanto al tema de bobinarlo de nuevo no es muy jodido, son pocas vueltas en caso de que no se pueda "desarmar" el nùcleo.


----------



## Helminto G.

fernando eso del trafo de microondas no es un buen plan hay un hilo sobre estos artefactos donde se discute eso


----------



## fernandoae

Malo por que ¿?


----------



## luisgrillo

No es que este mal, sino que el bobinado que trae de fabrica esta casi en la linea de saturar el nucleo, por eso el calentamiento tan alto en esos transformadores, pero con una reembobinada de primario y secundarios le sacas minimo los 700W sin mucho meollo.


----------



## Helminto G.

y eso que tan conveniente es economicamente?


----------



## luisgrillo

Que te ahorras casi como 60 dolares con los que te hubieras comprado las laminas para el transformador de 1KVA


----------



## Helminto G.

bueno aun tengo dudas pero lo dejare para el otro tema


----------



## arielcaso

Hola, al que le interesa , se puede conseguir laminacion nueva , almenos en argentina, las chapas de aca son de muy buena calidad , yo los hago asi, ademas se puede usar un formato mas chato para que quede mas "pro" y los carretes plasticos con los bobinados aislados son muy baratos. almenos probe con el calculo normal de un trafo y no tiene absolutamente nada de perdidas, es mas me di el lujo de sacarle 20% de vueltas al primario y siguen enchufados continuamente hace meses sin calentar absolutamente nada. los bobine asi nomas con la mano. creo que el kg de laminacion me costo 2 dolares o menos y el carrete 0,4 dolares, o algo asi. en cordoba esta la casa del bobinador, ahi compre yo , tambien el alambre de 180º que es excelente.


----------



## DANDY

hola a todos ya hice las modificaciones necesarias para +- 300v ... *ejtagle* me gustaria que le des el visto bueno y si le hallas algun detalle me ayudes porfavor paso a explicar las modificaciones:
*en cuanto a la entrada de señales del lm311 no modifique nada...

*las resitencias de alimentacion del lm311 formado por R15 y R17 fueron modificadas a 15k 10w

*como son +-300v o sea 600v para el ir2110 tuve que cambiarlo debido a que el ir2110 solo soporta 525v en su reemplazo puse el ir2113 625Vmax ( ¿estoy en lo correcto haciendo esto? o con el ir2110 funcionaría bien? (ojala pueda encontrar facilmente el ir2113) ejtagle el *delay matching* del ir2110 es *10ns* y del ir2113 es *20ns* ¿afectará en algo?

*para alimentar el ir2113 cambié el tip31 por uno de más tensión y disipacion de potencia en este caso el D1426 (el cual ya consulte y es facil de conseguir y barato) y tambien cambie la resistencia de base R16 por uno de 47k 5w
*en cuanto a la fuente de corriente le puse los transistores mpsa 94 y reduje la corriente a 0.5mA... los mosfet los cambie por unos irfp460
**ejtagle* y por ultimo *la parte que me quedaron dudas graves son* : ¿ por qué en ninguno de tus circuitos has cambiado los valores de la bobina 30uH, el condensador de salida 1.5uf y las resistencias de realimentacion hacia el lm311 R1 R2 R7? ¿acaso cuando la amplitud de salida es mayor no se deberia tambien aumentar el valor de las resistencias R1 R2 R7 ? supongo que todo lo ultimo que te mencioné sirve para la frecuencia de trabajo del pwm ¿que tanto se pueden modificar estos valores para los 300v? ¿o no es necesario? ¿o no es lo correcto? el problema es la disipación de potencia en estas resistencias R1 R2 es mucha aún asumiendo que como maximo sobre ese circuito en serie R1=20k R2=22k R7=820R le caiga 200v 60hz estos son de 10k 22k y 820R, despreciando la reactancia capacitiva de C1,  1/(2pi*60*0.33*10^-9)=aprox. 8M (no afecta casi nada) tenemos la corriente en el circuito serie 200v/(10k+22k+0.82k)=6.1mA
por lo cual la potencia sobre R1 = (6.1mA^2)*10k=0.37W 
sobre R2 = (6.1mA^2)*22k=0.82W y sobre R7= (6.1mA^2)*0.82k=0.03w
como se puede notar sobre R2 van casi un vatio por lo tanto le pondre 2w y sobre R1 casi medio vatio por lo tanto le pondre 1w ......no encuentro resistencias de precisión de 2w pienso usarlas en serie pero ya sería poner 4 de 0.5w para formar R1 ... de todas mis modificaciones ¿que opinas *ejtagle*?

*ejtagle* una ultima pregunta para la fuente flotante c5 y c6 esta bien con 50v? la diferencia de potencial que cae sobre ellos hasta cuantos voltios supería máximo? 
espero tu respuesta de antemano gracias 

PD: para aquellos que quieran mas potencia supongo que basta con cambiar el mosfet de salida el resto del circuito ya esta modificado para +-300V y calculado a mi parecer bien... solo falta el visto bueno de *ejtagle*

http://img62.imageshack.us/i/amplid300.png/


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno, primero aclaremos algo para todos los que leen: La modificación que está realizando DANDY es para hacer un variac, NO un amplificador de audio. Es MUY IMPORTANTE que se entienda, ya que usar el circuito que está haciendo DANDY para audio es SUICIDA, garantía segura de muerte... O SEA, NO USEN ESTE CIRCUITO COMO AMPLIFICADOR DE AUDIO, OK??? - Están bien advertidos. Un circuito que usa 600 voltios rectificados no es joda. Los va a matar si le dan la oportunidad ... Y repito, para aquel que quiera usarlo para audio, no lo voy a ayudar.

Bueno, ahora a lo tuyo... Sí, hace falta el IR2113... elIR2110 sólo soporta 500v. y el IR2113 llega a los 600v requeridos. Por el delay matching, la diferencia no la veo importante. 

El tema de la fuente flotante... Siempre se cargará con 12v (es lo que regual el transistor de abajo)... No hace falta aumentar la tensión de los capacitores.

Y en cuanto a la realimentación... Bueno, esa es justamente la clave del UCD... Creo que alguna vez puse cómo calcularla... Primero hace falta saber la carga mínima que verá el circuito en ohms (Rloadmin). Luego, hace falta saber la máxima frecuencia a amplificar (Fmax), en tu caso podrían ser 60 hz.... Con esos datos, calculas C = 1/(2*PI*Fmax*Rloadmin), L = L/(2*PI*Fmax). Y luego viene el cálculo de las resistencias de realimentación... La idea es que (R1+R2)/R7 da la ganancia en tensión del amplificador. Se pueden elegir cualquier valor que parezca razonable... Pero, (siempre hay un pero), C1 tiene un propósito especial, y en cierta forma ese propósito especial determina el valor de R1 y R2. La idea es que R2 = 1/(2*PI*C1*Fmax). Eligiendo R2, queda determinado C1... La idea de ese capacitor es introducir un 0 en la función de transferencia, lo que genera un adelanto de fase de 90 grados y hace que el circuito, en vez de oscilar a la frecuencia de resonancia del circuito LC de salida, oscile a una frecuencia mayor (porque el circuito LC de salida genera un desfasaje de 180 grados a Fmax, pero como ese capacitor C1 genera un adelanto de 90 grados, bueno, sube la frecuencia de switching... La frecuencia de switching queda determinada para la frecuencia en la que se cumple que R1 = R2 || (1/(2*PI*C1*Fswitching)) .. Dependiendo de la aplicación , sa frecuencia debería andar por los 250khz , o puede ser más lenta, en el caso tuyo (30khz no estaría mal para generar una señal de 60 hz)... 
En base a todo eso de arriba, la realidad es que R1,R2 y C1 no son tan arbitrarios como parecen...

Saludos!


----------



## oscar5fg

ja ja yo hace un par de dias que no entro al foro y fui derecho a la ultima pagina del hilo y cuando leo +- 300v. se me cruzo por la cabeza un parlante proyectil mas que un golpe musical ja ja, no se si alguno vio la escena de volver al futuro I cuando marty usa la guitarra en frente de un super parlante, aunque seria interesante... jaja , no , yo que que pensaba en +-100 y se me hace mucho.


----------



## Rodgers

hola foristas.....
una preguntica al ing eduardo jose....(ejtagle)
es conveniente colocar la bobina atornillada a un discipador???......teniendo en cuenta que el discipador esta conectado a tierra por el chasis del amplificador????

es que estube mirando un amplidicador crown clase D y tenia las bobinas de esta forma.....al parecer tenia una capa(parecia asbesto) entre el inductor y el discipador....

esto con el fin de ayudar un poco al inductor....con la temperatura.....


----------



## ejtagle

@ Rodgers: No es aconsejable... La bobina no debería estar tan cerca de algo de metal... Porque esa cosa de metal actúa como secundario en corto de un transformador... La verdad, reconozco que la bobina es un problema, porque se calienta "mucho"... Sin embargo, lsupongamos un ampli de 500W con un rendimiento del 97%. Suponiendo que toda la pérdida se produjera en la bobina, es significa una disipación de 500*0.03 = 15W... Es como una resistencia de 15W... Calienta un buen cacho... Lo ideal sería usar núcleo de ferrite... Es la única forma sensata de reducir la temperatura ... Observen que si fuese un ampli clase AB de 500W, estaríamos hablando de 250W de disipación en los transistores de salida  (¡bastante más!)
Ahora, si quieren intentar algo raro... Refrigeración a aceite, tal como se hace en los transformadores de alta potencia... Eso si, tendría que ser aceite no conductor.. y la bobina tendría que estar contenida en un recipiente de plástico 
O, siendo más sensatos, podrían meter la bobina en barniz para mejorar la conductividad térmica o en parafina... O hacer la bobina con el núcleo de ferrite!

Saludos!


----------



## oscar5fg

ejtagle, gracias por este proyecto que me trae mucho entuciasmo, ya consegui todas las cosas con el irfp260 que los compre en electronica liniers al igual que todo lo demas,tienen variedad de nucleos de ferritas y toroides tambien, digamos en la situacion ideal que se pudiera conseguir el nucleo mas idoneo para la funcion , cual seria? ya que e visto varios modelos ademas del tamaño.
yo pienso hacer una fuente de +-80 que creo que seria lo ideal para trabajar con 8 ohms y no llegar a la saturacion, los modelos de los nucleos no los tengo pero en estos dias tengo que ir de nuevo y los copio, igual adjuno un modelo aproximado que vi y me parecio que era como el de un equipo philips clase d que vi hace un tiempo.


----------



## Rodgers

ejtagle.....
a esto es que me referia....
esta imagen me la paso.....el compañero javier jory......
al parecer es una maquina Crown.....


----------



## albertemule

Es posible la construcción de este amplificador, en topología Half bridge?

Ejemplo: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/5173/amplificadorclaased.png


----------



## Raedon

Rodgers dijo:


> hola foristas.....
> una preguntica al ing eduardo jose....(ejtagle)
> es conveniente colocar la bobina atornillada a un discipador???......teniendo en cuenta que el discipador esta conectado a tierra por el chasis del amplificador????
> 
> es que estube mirando un amplidicador crown clase D y tenia las bobinas de esta forma.....al parecer tenia una capa(parecia asbesto) entre el inductor y el discipador....
> 
> esto con el fin de ayudar un poco al inductor....con la temperatura.....


 
jejejejej y tenes un cañon de gauss bastante lindo jajajaj.

COn respecto a los 320v, me parece que es demaciado para un ampli, muchachos, estamos hablando de 1250Wrms, es demaciado para uso hogareño, a menos que sean profecionales y busquen equipos para recitrales, pero mas alla de eso, es una locura. Solo mi opinion


----------



## ZAMI

hola a todos!
bueno me gustaría saber si alguien podría decirme cuales son los bloques de este amplificador clase D, e estado buscando en el fabulosos google, encontré los bloques que lo conforman pero no logro identificar algunos, y por eso me gustaría que me dijeran que es lo que hacen los transistores 5401,y el ir2110 no tan detalladamente con que me digan que  parte representan en un diagrama de bloques de un amplificador clase D

de ante mano muchas gracias!!!


saludos a  todos!!


----------



## jreyes

Hola, ZAMI:

Busca en los datas que están es esta página:

https://ec.irf.com/v6/en/US/adirect/ir?cmd=eneNavigation&N=0+4294841614


Adiosín...!


----------



## adrian2008

yo si quisiera construir uno lo mas potente posible haber si es verdad eso de que reventaria un parlante, tambien me gustaria saber cuanta potencia me entregaria este ampli si lo alimento con +150 y -150 otra cosa para construir un transformador que votara este voltaje en el secundario me bajaria el amperaje? ya que por aqui los tomas de corriente botan 120v para hacer un transformador que me quedara 120 primario y por hay 120 0 120 secundario me bajaria el amperaje em el secundario cierto? de que seccion seria el nuecleo de este transformador se que me salgo un poquito del hilo pero la verdad si requeriria esto datos para que el ampli quede bien hecho nosea que se balla a quedar colgado mpor culpa de la fuente.


----------



## alejandrow999

*DANDY*: veo dos detalles en tu modificación del ampli:
1 - ¿Qué tensión de linea hay en Perú? si la tensión es de 220 0 240V, vas a tener un pico de 340V por rama, esto es, una diferencia de 680V para alimentar al IR2113, el cual no podrá resistirlos.
2 - Los IRFP460 soportan sólo una Vds de 500V.En las actuales condiciones, van a volar.

Los MPSA94 sí deberian aguantar (la fuente de corriente soporta 350V, y el diferencial los otros 350V restantes).


*ZAMI*:
- El IR2110 simplemente *es un driver*: permite polarizar los MOSFETS adecuadamente.
-Los 5401 forman una *etapa diferencial*, que hace de "adaptador" (interfase) entre el comparador 311 y el driver.
El 311 proporciona una señal sola de 2 o 3V de amplitud (positivos o negativos, segun la ocación), con referencia a masa. Pero el 2110 necesita dos señales de entrada (una por mosfet) de 12V de amplitud (siempre positivos) y referenciados a Vss (el negativo).
Q1 y Q2 hacen de fuente de corriente para Q3 y Q4, que son la etapa diferencial propiamente dicha.Pero de estos dos ultimos, solo uno puede conducir en un momento dado, en función de la salida del 311. Y la corriente pasará a una de las resistencias inferiores (R8 y R9), debiendo aparecer en una de ellas 12V, y en la otra 0V (por ley de Ohm), que son los que necesitan las entradas del IR2110 (12 y 0V respecto a Vss, cabe aclarar).
Pd: acordate que este diseño es un Universal Class D (es autooscilante).Lo aclaro porque yo al principio andaba buscando una señal triangular de control....que acá no existe.

Saludos.

*Adrian 2008*: si tratás de alimentar el amplificador con 150+ 150V van a pasar dos cosas:
1 - Los 2N5401 tal vez saquen olor rico, pues solo soportan alrededor de  Vce=150V.peor aun los MOSFETS de salida. los IRFP240/250/260 solo soportan una Vds=200V.Y si no lo tenes en cuenta, esto te puede hacer un verdadero *desastre*
2 - La potencia de salida con una carga de 4ohm es cercana a los 3kW, con una corriente de pico de 38A (26A eficaces).

En cuanto al trafo, proporcionará esa corriente solo en un devanado a la vez (el amplificador pide corriente de una sola alimentacion a la vez), por tanto el transformador exigirá también 26A eficaces.

Mi sugerencia: probá el ampli.... pero a potencias y tensiones razonables.
Lo que estas pensando es algo muy exagerado, y el mismo autor advirtió los riesgos de armarlo a potencias muy grandes.

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno... alejandrow999 estás totalmente en lo correcto. Todo lo que dices es cierto (caramba, si parece que lo hubieras diseñado vos al ampli  ) ... Desde ya, muchas gracias... y gracias por explicar tan bien a los demás por dónde va la cosa.

Ahora a la realidad... Vamos a poner un límite sensato a la potencia de este diseño... O sea, que quede claro que el diseño, con los mosfets y modificaciones pertinentes puede dar mucho más que los 1200Wrms de que se habla, pero... Realmente este diseño es para uso casero... Es decir, superada cierta potencia, ya se vuelve muy peligroso... Hay que pensar un poco en la seguridad, muchachos. Un ampli de más de 1kWrms puede , si está mal hecho, provocar un incendio, daños a la propiedad o a las personas... Las tensiones presentes ya empiezan a ser muy peligrosas, al igual que la energía puesta en juego... Un error y se pueden quedar sin un ojo, sin un dedo, o tener un incendio... Mínimamente tendría que tener protecciones contra corto y sobretemperatura, cosa que en aras de hacerlo más sencillo y económico, he suprimido totalmente de este diseño. Realmente, está muy lindo para un proyecto DIY, pero no es apto para venderlo, o para instalarlo en algún lado sin alguna clase de supervisión... Lo mínimo pedible es un par de fusibles... Por eso:
No voy a contestar preguntas sobre cómo potenciarlo aún más... Se supone que si tienen tantas ganas de tener algo aún más potente, tienen que saber cómo hacer las modificaciones ustedes... Y lo hago a propósito, porque quiero asegurarme que los que intenten armar un ampli de más potencia aún, tienen los conocimientos adecuados para saber las precauciones que hay que tomar para que el ampli no les provoque un daño real.
El caso de DANDY es particular, porque no lo quiere como amplificador, sino como inversor de potencia... Y observen que como inversor de potencia, aunque las tensiones son altas, las corrientes no lo son... No es lo mismo, aunque, en verdad, es peligroso también... Dada la aplicación particular, y bastante original, por eso le he contestado. Pero que quede claro que no hay contestación para superar los 1200Wrms de audio, ok?

Para rodgers... Mirá muy bien la foto que vos mismo has posteado... 1) -- Las bobinas son con núcleo, eso cambia muy mucho las cosas, porque ya el campo magnético no circuila por el aire, por lo que es posible montarlas como está en la foto... Eso no se puede hacer con bobinas con núcleo de aire. Y además, esos sostenedores de bobinas no son metálicos (que es algo indispensable) ... Bajo esas condiciones (núcleo de ferrite y centro no metálico, y separando 1 cm de la caja si se puede hacer... Sino, simplemente no.

oscar5fg: Realmente, no he hecho el análisis para esos núcleos, pero con los datos del material usado y las dimensiones del núcleo, está lleno de programas que sacarán las cuentas por vos... TRatá de conseguir un catálogo de núcleos (si son de elemon, ellos tienen un catálogo, pediles una copia)

Saludos!

PD> Por cierto, hay métodos mucho más sencillos de ver volar el cono de un parlante... Un poco de pirotecnia adherida al mismo lo logra, sin gastar tanto dinero... O directamente, pueden enchufar el parlante al tomacorriente... Es mucho más fácil y logra el mismo resultado sin tanto esfuerzo!


----------



## DANDY

descuida *alejandrow999* obligadamente voy a usar transformador con toma central asi que de la tension de red no hay problema, aqui en perú tengo 220v 60hz pero en el secundario del transformador le dare menos de 210v por bobina asi que no superara los 300v el ir2113 en su datasheet dice que soporta 625Vmax pero de los 600 no me pasaré
y en cuanto al mosfet tienes razon se me pasó lo de los 500v para el irfp460, gracias por la ayuda, y ahora que lo pienso si lo hiciera trifasico con desfasaje de 120º incluso necesitaria menor tensión por cada etapa para conseguir los 220 trifasicos suponiendo que necesito 220v rms solo necesitaria 220/(raiz3)=127v rms por cada fase y suponiendo que el circuito tenga una eficiencia del 90% solo necesito 127*(raiz2)*0.9=200v osea +-200v para el variac trifasico, creo que es una solución menos peligrosa  no creen? solo tendre 400v de pico

jeje que gracioso adrian que quiere ver si se quema un parlante uno de esa potencia debe costar carisimo y que buena solucion *ejtagle* 220 v directamente jeje


----------



## Raedon

Eduardo, eso te pasa por crear algo tan bueno


----------



## oscar5fg

ja ja, la verdad que si, no veo la hora de poder ponerlo a funcionar, Gracias por la info del nucleo, lo voy a tener en cuenta, y con lo del parlante a 220 tambien, con un sub y te quedan unos buenos bajos a 50 hz...

  La verdad que con el paso del tiempo y como decia un articulo, con los watts tan baratos ,uno siempre piensa en mas potencia , yo creo que quedaria mas que conforme con +-80v. y remplasar mis parlantes de 92 db por unos de 96db, y me parece que ya es exagerado para uso domestico ,pero como se puede optener mas potencia facilmente uno se tienta de un poco mas  , bien dice el dicho que el ser humano nunca se conforma...


----------



## Helminto G.

no, no, no, no se merece que lo traten con preguntas tontas, si alguien quiere volarse la cabeza con amplificadores inesesarios es porque sabe lo que hace y no tiene por que hacerse responsable de que el que no sepa haga tonterias con esas potencias

(yo ya he visto parlantes salir volando, se ve bien pero no dura la gracia)


----------



## adrian2008

bueno bueno definitivamente seve peligroso entonces lo ensamblare con una tension de +100 -100 como el amigo clemen pero mas adelante tratare con mas tension claro no exagerando tambien dependiendo como lo escuche con este voltaje de 100.
ha y se los riesgos de todo talvez se rian, talvez se enojen pero si no da con los +100 -100 le aumentare si puedo.


----------



## bebeto

adrian2008 dijo:


> bueno bueno definitivamente seve peligroso entonces lo ensamblare con una tension de +100 -100 como el amigo clemen pero mas adelante tratare con mas tension claro no exagerando tambien dependiendo como lo escuche con este voltaje de 100.


 

Trata de no escucharlo mucho con esa tension, porque va a llegar un punto en que no escuches mas ( sordera )

Realmente no veo muy necesario pasar mas allá de los 1200W, para un boliche alcanza y sobra, y si no te da para llenar todo el local te haces varios modulos y repartis parlantes y vas a conceguir llenar mas...

PD: Yo con 200W sobre 8 ohms estoy sobrado para eventos chicos.


----------



## alejandrow999

*DANDY*: te recomiendo un par de cosas más:
1 - Que la salida del transformador sea de 180V rms (esto es, 255Vp) , para trabajar más tranquilo y que una sobretensión no reviente el variac. Con 210Vrms anda muy justo....muy al límite
2 - Agregale un segundo filtro LC a la salida (fuera de la realimentación) con una frecuencia de polo baja (por ejemplo, 1khz).Es porque este amplificador tiene un rizado de alta frecuencia importante, que es el que detectaba el osciloscopio (los "trazos gruesos") y puede traer problemas a la hora de atacar rectificadores y cosas así.
3 - Tal vez (tal vez) necesites un filtro de línea a la entrada del trafo (para evitar interferencias) .
4 -  En la aplicación original, el inductor *siempre* maneja corriente. Y en el caso del variac, esa corriente es importante.Trato de explicarlo, pues puede interesarles:



> Hay una ecuación diferencial que relaciona la fuerza contraelectromotriz (tensión que se autoinduce la bobina) con la corriente que circula por la misma (la saqué de http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inductor ):
> 
> e(t) = - L * di(t)/dt
> 
> La reescribo así:
> 
> Vl = - L *dI/dt
> 
> Supongamos que hacemos trabajar al amplificador con *tensiones continuas*,y supongamos que Vl es continua también, para simplificar las cosas. *Resolvemos la ecuación y nos queda así:*
> 
> * - Vl * t / L = I*
> 
> En el equipo, se cumpliría esta ecuación:
> 
> Vcc - Vl - Vout = 0
> 
> o bien
> 
> Vcc = Vl + Vout
> 
> Supongamos que Vcc= 40V (con evaluar en una sola rama alcanza) y la carga es resistiva (R).También suponemos que el equipo trabaja a 250kHz. Voy a destacar dos casos particulares:
> 
> *1 - Vcc = Vout*
> 
> Acá Vl = 0, por lo tanto la I = Vcc/R (ley de Ohm)
> 
> *2 - Vout= 0*
> 
> Acá Vcc= Vl . Además el equipo trabaja con un W = 50% (0,5).
> O sea: la bobina le exige carga a la fuente (positiva o negativa) durante la mitad del tiempo . Durante la otra mitad , la bobina le entrega parte de su energía a la otra alimentación.
> 
> El tiempo t aquí es la *cuarta parte* del periodo T , o sea :
> *t = T / 4 = 1 / 4f = 1 / 4*250kHz = 1us *
> 
> 
> El pico de corriente vale:
> 
> I = - Vcc *t / L = - 40V * *1*us / 30uH = *- 1,4*
> 
> Es un pico de corriente razonable. La corriente podría graficarse como una señal triangular (estamos aproximando), con picos de 1,4A. Podemos estimar que la Ief=1A.
> 
> *¿Pero el Variac?*
> 
> En el variac, Vcc= 300V (Vss= -300V). I vale:
> 
> I =  -Vcc * t / L= - 300V * *1*us / 30uH = *- 10A*
> 
> Esto implicaría una *Ief=7A* a través da la bobina.
> Como cada mosfet conduce la mitad del tiempo, podemos aproximar que su corriente eficaz es la mitad (*3,5*A).Pero esto implica igual usar transistores resistentes (deben soportar 600V y más de *4*A).



Bueno: me pareció interesante explicar esto último, pues está dentro de la teoría de funcionamiento del equipo.(Por supuesto: si hay algun error , por favor acótenlo. Las criticas son bienvenidas).

*Ejtagle*: mas bien , gracias a vos por estos proyectos y las explicaciones que hacés por los foros. Y esas ecuaciones sobre la realimentación también son un gran aporte.

Saludos.

(EDIT: no me di cuenta de probar esto con el simulador antes. Con un simulador, detecté un error de cálculo: *el t que aparece en la fórmula es la cuarta parte del periodo T, no la mitad* como escribí inicialmente. Así que correjí los valores y los remarqué con negrita. La forma de onda de la corriente  es una onda triangular muy pareja, con un pico de 10A, *que circula mayoritariamente por el capacitor de filtro*.Y la tensión de salida es similar a una sinusoide (bastante deforme) de unos 3Ap (el caso del variac), esto es , 100 veces menor a la alimentación)


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahora que voy a tratar de ensamblar un modulo en un chasis metálico me surgio una duda: ¿Más o menos a que distancia se considera "segura" para que el inductor de salida no interactue con el chapa de el chassis?

Yo pensaba darle unos 8 cm hacia todos los lados con un soporte especial de plastico. ¿servira?. O si la envuelvo con una cinta de cobre como a los transformadores, ¿será menor la posibilidad de que su funcionamiento sea afectado?.
Y por ultimo ¿Cual sería el peor desastre que podría pasar si se descuida el inductor?.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola compañeros, queria mostrarles las fotos de la prueba que realice este fin de semana. Las cuento que no soy profesional de audio, pero le respuesta de este amplificador me dejo sorprendido. Me termine de armar unas cajitas con Woofer selenuin 15pw3 y driver dt220, con divisor activo. El sistema esta alimentado con 70+70 Vcc con lo cual entregaria unos 300rms, y para el drivers un ampli con un tda de 50rms. La frecuencia de corte es de aprox 2khz. La verdad que aun me queda terminar el ampli y colocarlo debidamente en un gabinete, con sus respectivas fichas de conexion, y bien terminada la fuente. Pero asi todo, increible el sonido. Luego de una hora de funcionamiento a pleno, los cables de alimentacion estaban "calentitos calentitos", obviamente son finos. Y los capacitores unicamente conecte uno de 4700 x rama, solo a los fines de ensayarlo. Pero asi todo, como es la calidad de sonido... sin palabras. Aqui les dejo algunas de las fotos. Saludos compañeros y desde ya agradecer a todos, ya que con sus aportes, nos han ido ayudando paso a paso (a que me hace acordar...?) Gracias "sensei" Eduardo, y segire mostrando los avances hasta terminar por completo esta Maravilla.


----------



## ejtagle

@ Tacatomon... Yo pienso también que con 8 cm de separación, está perfecto... No, el inductor no debe envolverse con cobre, salvo que lo hagas de tal forma que el cobre no forme una espira en cortocircuito... Si quieres intentar lo del cobre, tiene que ser una espira abierta... Sino, el inductor se transformaría en un transformador con un secundario en cortocircuito, habría una disipación excesiva y posiblemente sobreconsumo, y podria quemarse todo. Te vas a dar cuenta , porque si está mal, el inductor va a calentarse muchísimo más, al igual que los mosfets y el resto del circuito... Separadores plásticos, o de baquelita... o pudiera ser incluso fibra de vidrio sin el cobre, de las placas PCB vírgenes... Algo que soporte la temperatura del inductor sin quemarse, y que no sea conductor eléctrico... 
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Gracias por la información Eduardo, ahora, sobre lo del cobre, me intereso un poco la propuesta pero no la entendí muy bien: Podría hacerse a manera de "media luna" sobre la bobina, supongo sin llegar a envolverla toda y luego mandar esta "envoltura" a tierra. Así minimizaria la interacción de la bobina con el chassis y la emisión de interferencias.

Saludos!!!

PD: La propuesta del variac me paso por la cabeza alguna vez pero con el primer UCD que tenia el TL084, pero no le dí bola al asunto, ahora que esta este ir2113 se hace una buena opción para un laboratorio de pruebas.


----------



## arielcaso

bueno aqui les mando mi humilde plaquita, de lejos se veia linda, pero de cerca se ve que ha perdido bastante cobre, igual la voy a usar, la voy a repasar con estaño.


----------



## CAYSER

hola  arielcaso  y que metodo as usado para realizar o pasar el diseño del impreso a la baquelita mmmmmm  claro estañando las pistas puede servir ,pero hasta ahora no me explico por que te a quedado como si tubiera una textura mmmmmmm sera de la impresora ....


----------



## calafer

arielcaso no te respondí antes porque estaba de vacaciones,que componentes necesitas porque yo hice los dos canales y tengo (ir2110,irfp250) .
Saludos


----------



## arielcaso

Hola Calafer, gracias por tan buena onda!.saludos!

 El metodo de la placa se me ocurrio ami, con un mylar, ya que me canse de sacar fotocopias que no me quedan bien. y las marcas son de la impresora que me imprime a puntitos. hasta ahora es el metodo con que mejor me quedan las placas, si les interesa no tengo problema en exponerlo. un saludo.


----------



## Raedon

Ariel, seria bueno que nos comentes el metodo, pero no se si en este topico porque se desviaria del tema, sino abri un nuevo post.


----------



## ZAMI

buenas a todos!!!

alejandrow999 gracias por la ayuda!!

bueno. nuevamente necesito de su ayuda.lo que pasa es que ya lo tengo armado,lo probé pero el transistor Q1 estallo!!...lo cambie y rectifique la tablilla,pero nuevamente estallo,asta que vi que una pequeñísima (exajeradamente pequeña)pista de cobre estaba cortocircuitando a tierra con la base de el transistor que esta conectado a el LM311, la retire y nuevamente probé...pero resulta que salio un lindo humo de los mosfets!!!se calentaron bastante imagine que era por otra puequeña pista de cobre pero no al parecer solo era un poco de pasta seca,cuando lo probe de nuevo el puente rectificador de mi fuente se comenso a calentar y crujir!!!!asi que lo apague...
quiero saber si es posible que este corto en los transistores sea capaz de llegar a dañarme los mosfets o el IR2110,aunque en todo esto no note que se calentara el IR2110
hay alguna forma de verificar que aun funcione ?

muchas gracias a todos!
asta luego!


----------



## luisgrillo

Checa los demas transistores, talves se halla quemado algun otro por hay, si puedes tambien checa el lm311.

Cuando yo hago las pistas, ya que la saque del acido y le quite la tinta o toner, le paso con una lija de 180 para quitar cualquier microcorto que halla quedado.


----------



## alejandrow999

ZAMI:
Me parece raro que haya estallado solamente el Q1: pues la corriente que circuló por su base tambien debió pasar por el colector de Q2 y la base de Q3. Es probable que Q3 esté con muchas fugas.
Los mosfets seguramente sacaron humo por haber entrado a conducir juntos (cortocircuito), y del puente rectificador creo que se puede decir otro tanto.
La conducción simultanea de los mosfets pudo haber sucedido por el deterioro de los 2N5401, así que te recomiendo que los quites todos, pruebes continudad en las pistas con el tester y cambies todos los transistores (deben estar malos la mayoria: bipolares y mosfets).
El puente rectificador puede ser conveniente cambiarlo tambien.
El IR2110 no creo que tenga problema: igual despues se sabrá si funca o no.
Y acordate usar lamparas o resistencias de potencia (500 ó 2kohm pueden servir) en ambas alimentaciónes para la proxima prueba, así evitas sentir de nuevo ese olor tan rico.

Saludos


----------



## ZAMI

hola muchisimas gracias !!
veo que tendre que cambiar todos los transistores, y si es me pareció bastante raro el hecho de que solo estallara ese transistor incluso se quemo la resistencia de 120ohms y los demás los vi intactos incluso sin calentamiento!
las resistencias en la alimentación son para limitar la corriente??o me equivoco?
de cualquier forma las pondre...no me gusta mucho el olor del humo que salio!y menos el de mis mosfets
muchísimas gracias!


----------



## alejandrow999

La corriente hacia R3 y la base de Q1 debe circular si o sí por Q2. Es muy raro que éste no calentara....revisá si R6 (47k) está puenteada, aunque tampoco se explica del todo.... y si Q2 está bien conectado (si no erraste con las patitas). Estaría bueno que pruebes los transistores a medida que los saques, pues podés sacar así algo más de información.
Por supuesto, revisá bien la continuidad entre pistas, si las resistencias están puenteadas....
Las lámparas son para limitar  la corriente (circularian 200mA o menos, estimo). 

Saludos.


----------



## Raedon

Zami, y para todos los que les resulte util, cuando hago los pcbs una vez atacado con el acido, lo que hago es poner una linterna por debajo de la palca, para tener mayor contraste entre las pistas y el pcb, si hay un corto, con esto lo vez seguro.


----------



## Helminto G.

decia mi profesor, el humo no es otra cosa que el alma de los electrones, descancen en pas esos transistores


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola Zami, lo mas seguro es conectar una lamparita en serie, a la entranda de la fuente. Asi podras trabajar un poco mas seguro. Si la lampara prende al maximo = cortocircuito. Yo para mis ensayos utilice una de 60W, y para dar comienzo a las mediciones anda de 10. Pero tambien podrias utilizar una mas chica. Notaras que al darle alimentacion la lampara prende al maximo, esto se debe a la carga de los capacitores, y luego de unos segunditos, si esta todo bien, la intensidad de la misma baja notablemente.

Al igual que los demas compañeros te recomiendo que cambies los 2n, y tambien los irfp ya que se les fue "el espiritu".


----------



## alejandrow999

Creo conveniente recordar dos cosas:

1- Es bueno conectar *dos* lamparas de protección, una en serie con cada alimentacion del amplificador (a las salidas de la fuente). ¿Por qué? Si conectamos una lampara solamente al positivo y hay cortocircuito entre el positivo y masa, la lampara prende y la corriente a través de ella es segura. Pero si el cortocircuito es entre el negativo y masa, la lamparita conectada al positivo no hará nada. Conectando una segunda lámpara al negativo solucionamos ese problema.

2 - Las primeras pruebas, para saber si los MOSFETS conducen en simultáneo o no, debe hacerse con la *bobina desconectada*. Recordemos que por ella  siempre circula corriente, por lo tanto dejarla conectada falsearía nuestras pruebas. 

Saludos

Diego_eliasv: lo que propones de conectar la lamparita al al entrada de la fuente es otra opcion. Pero las corrientes que pueden circular por el secundario en cortocircuito son mayores que de la otra forma (lamparas a la salida).
Eso queda a gusto de cada uno


----------



## elektron

amigos una duda, quisiera saber, si los 30 uH del filtro son validos tambien si el parlante es de 4 ohm, ya que poseo una caja armada con un parlante de 8 en paralelo a un twitter bala selenium tambien de 8, de ahi es que salen los 4 ohm, y obtengo un ruido como de radio desintonisada, como dirian uds un soplido en el parlante y queria saber si, esto puede causar el problema... si alguien tuvo experiencia similar, q comente como lo soluciono.


----------



## ejtagle

@ elektron: Si tenés woofer y tweeter con el crossover correcto, las impedancias de los parlantes no quedan en paralelo. Simplemente son 8 ohms siempre. Y más vale que tengas al menos un filtro de graves para el tweeter, porque sino, se va a terminar quemando...
Saludos!
PD: El tema de los 30u ya está aclarado más arriba... Hay que leer un poco, amigo!


----------



## calafer

Para arielcaso ,ejtagle compartió sus diseños con nosotros,le estamos agradecidos, tengo los dos canales funcionando y te comparto unos componentes que me sobraron,pasame la dirección donde querés recibirlos para enviarlos por correo.Saludos.

Zami,te recomiendo realizar la placa nuevamente en epoxi para poder chequear los caminos con luz.Reemplazar componentes en esa placa chica es difícil y lo ideal sería con componentes nuevos.Me sucedió lo mismo en la primera de prueba.Después coloque resistencias de 47 ohms 3w en los portafusibles,retiré el ir2110 poniendo a masa la R12 del irfp250 del negativo, retiré el lm311 y la base de Q3 la puse primero a -3 y luego a +3, y en las R8,R9 tengo la conmutación de tensión.
Si eso está correcto instalá primero el IR y retirá el puente a masa de R12 y con el mismo procedimiento de Q3, los mosfet tienen que conducir,no te olvides que al tener masa flotante carga el C6 se descarga rápido en el mosfet neg y deja de conducir,si eso funciona colocá lm311 y podes repetir con +-3 V en el pin 3.
Estando esto OK colocando la bobina que debería comenzar a oscilar ,ejtagle lo explicó con el ucdswitching y es el mismo proceder,espero que te sirva porque a mí me dió buen resultado.

Saludos.


----------



## elektron

ejtagle dijo:


> @ elektron: Si tenés woofer y tweeter con el crossover correcto, las impedancias de los parlantes no quedan en paralelo. Simplemente son 8 ohms siempre. Y más vale que tengas al menos un filtro de graves para el tweeter, porque sino, se va a terminar quemando...
> Saludos!
> PD: El tema de los 30u ya está aclarado más arriba... Hay que leer un poco, amigo!



De los bornes del parlante salen para el tweeter, en el camino (del la rama +) pongo en serie un filtro rc, r=15 omhios 10W , y c=2,2 microfaradios 400v (poliester).
sr tagle, gracias por responder, tengo grandes dudas en esto, busque pero sinceramente no lo interpreto, busque la expresion para ver si puedo verificar por si solo este tema del filtro de salida. encontre:

L=(√2 R_load)/(2pif_c )      Y      C=1/(2√2pi f_(c ) R_load )

¿cual seria la fc... 23 kHz?
¿cual seria R carga.... los 8 omhs que ve la salida del amplificador, es decir la conexión a mi bafle?

reemplazándolos en la expresión debería verificar el C del proyecto (1.5 microfaradios)
y la L de 30 micro Hy. 

si esto ya esta hablado mis disculpas pero no lo encontré.


----------



## guilles

Hola, me interesa muchisimo armarme este ampli pero mi pregunta es cuanto cuesta armarlo aproximadamente ? ( En pesos Argentinos)

y otra pregunta que tengo es: 

si lo quiero usar para un woofer de doble bobina a 4 Ohms cada una, o sea, (2X4 Ohms). tendre que fabricar el ampli para 8 Ohms verdad ?

muchas gracias !


----------



## elektron

*pcb (plaqueta de circuito impreso)* ............ $18 en fibra de vidrio tamaño real, *hecha profesionalmente*.

*2 mosfet irfp250*..........................$ 15 aprox 

*ir 2110*......................................$ 12 aprox

*tip 31c* ...................................$ 1 aprox

componentes varios................... $ 15 o menos

el disipador se recicla de una fuente atx, cables no creo q*ue* nadie compre...alambre para la bobina... te venden por 100 gr minimo (al menos aqui en tucuman)
seran menos de 10 mangos.

carretel... lo podes usar a ese q*ue* viene el estaño 

$ argentinos aproximados .... *60 a 70, claro que depende que es lo que puedas reciclar!!!*

*hazla te va a dar mucha satisfaccion!!!!*


----------



## KliPeR

Alguien ha logrado hechar andar ya una fuente sw para el ampli?? saludooos


----------



## Tacatomon

Andando de ocioso me encontre con esta bobina
http://mexico.newark.com/bourns-jw-miller/1140-330k-rc/rf-choke/dp/63K3388

Parece ser que me serviría de mucho, pero he leído que la bobina al acercarse a la corriente maxima empieza a bajar su inductancia. ¿Servira?
La pienso usar para un par de amplificadores 500W @ 4ohms. Eso es una corriente de salida de unos 8A

Saludos!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

RF Choke
 Inductor Type:Choke
 Series:1140
 Inductance:33µH
 Inductance Tolerance:± 10%
 DC Resistance Max:0.011ohm
 DC Current Rating:21A
 Package/Case:Radial Leaded
 Core Material:Ferrite
 Current Rating:21A
RoHS Compliant: Yes
No se acerca a la saturacion de la bobina, para mi seria una de las mejores opciones para armar el amplificador.

Solo le falta el dato de flujo de dispersion.


----------



## Tacatomon

Muchas Gracias Luisgrillo!!!. Ya me parecía una gran opción. Aunque tambien encontre esta otra que tiene casi las mismas caracteristicas, con una capacidad de corriente de 11A. Aún lejos de la salida de corriente del amplificador
http://mexico.newark.com/bourns-jw-miller/2307-h-rc/toroidal-inductor/dp/63K3728

¿Y tu como vas con tu(s) amplificadores?

Saludos!!!


----------



## CAYSER

hola amigo @Tacatomon  espero te sirva esta informacion.....................:estudiando:


----------



## Tacatomon

Gracias por la info Carlos, voy a ver si los tienen en venta.!!! 25A !!! Ha de ser un graan inductor.

Saludos!!!


----------



## calafer

Arielcaso tengo todo ok (1n5819,uf4004,ir2110,irfp250),el lunes los envío.Saludos.


----------



## alejandrow999

Tatacomon: un pequeño detalle sobre las corrientes. Querés armar un "par" de  amplificadores 500W 4ohm  y decís que la corriente eficaz es 8A. ¿Son 500W en total, esto es, 250W+250W? Por qué te pregunto esto: Si este es el caso, el cálculo es correcto, pero si en cambio son 500W por vía te daría 12A eficaces (16A pico).
También leí algo de que el nucleo debe soportar los picos de correinte sin saturarse.Si son 500W por vía, la segunda bobina que publicaste queda un poco chica.
Si son 250W por via, deben andar las dos (la segunda anda cerca del limite, eso si).
A propósito: se agradece el aporte, lo mismo a carlos flores lujan (las bobinas)

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Tienes razón con el calculo, lo hize al voleo. Se supone que deseo una potencia de 500W a 4 ohms, necesito un voltaje igual a sqrt(500*2*4)= 63.2V
La Corriente pico maxima será de 63.2/4=15.8
Eficaz *0.7= 12A

Como es así, me voy por la primera bobina, además es un inductor muy compacto, más compacto que el toroide.
Gracias por la corrección.
Saludos!!!

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Les contare mis experiencias con las pruebas del UCD con un voltaje a +-100V.
Ahora en mis manos tengo un transformador de 1200W, de un viejo CS800. El amplificador es el primero que arme, el consentido, siempre trabajo bien a +-40/50/60V. Hubo problemas al principio con el ruido pero se arreglo. Al hacer el cambio de +-50V al de 100V hay que cambiar unas resistencias, Las cuales ya están en su lugar. El sonido es el mismo, muy bueno y pues el calentamiento en la bobina es un poco mayor y pues el disipador de los mosfets se mantiene tibio. Lo Raro es que la rama positiva se mantiene en 85/92V Cuando la negativa (Respecto de tierra) se mantiene en 100/103V. Me preocupa, ya verificamos todas las variables posibles de la fuente de poder, pero todo parece estar en orden. Quisiera ver las ondas de trabajo pero no cuento con osciloscopio.

Observaciones: Cuando se hicieron las primeras pruebas, unos de los capacitores SMD de 1uF a 100V revento. desde ese tiempo no ha sido remplazado hasta ahora y justamente la rama que "falla" es a la que le falta un capacitor. Aún asi ha trabajado bien. ¿Causa de la falla?
Otra es que una vez decidimos ponerlo a trabajar con un par de fuentes conmutadas (Cada una es de 48V 12A, las dos en serie hacen la fuente simétrica) trabajaba bien, pero en un cambio de canción empezo a escucharse un zumbido en la salida, se hizo fuerte hasta que una (Supongo) de las fuentes se protegio (O las 2 al mismo tiempo) y dejo de funcionar en un instante. Pensando en un desastre, los probamos con un trafo normal de +-50V con la serie bombillo, y pues no paso a mayores, sigue trabajando muy bien en cuanto a sonido. ¿Fue este atercado los que dejó secuelas?

El mismo amplificador (el unico) cuando se prueba con menor tensión, aún configurado para 1250W trabaja muy bien y la tensión es MUY estable en las 2 ramas, incluso trabajaba muy bien en la configuración para +-57V. EL atercado con las conmutadas fue antes de que probaramos con el trafo de 1200W.
La configuracón que queremos hacer es de 2 amplificadores de 1250W pero como la fuente solo tiene un abasto de 1200W, al poner 2 de estos tendrá (supongo) un limite natural impuesto por la fuente misma.
En las pruebas de "1250W", solo contamos con un filtrado de 8700uF por rama, aún no contamos con capacitores tan grandes, pero nos ganó la tentación. No creo que sea la causa ya que los capacitores son nuevos y la suma es simetrica en las 2, además incluimos capacitores de 1uF, 0.47uF y 0.22uF para tener una salida "Limpia".

Espero que me haya explicado bien, hasta ahora es todo lo que ha pasado, no tardo mucho y armo su pareja, pero esto me trae preocupado. En este amplificador use un IR21113, IRFP250, resistencias de metal film 1%, ningún valor es improvisado y desde que se armó solo se han cambiado las resistencias de configuración de +-57 a +-100V, las fotos del montaje están _aquí_.

Saludos!!!


----------



## GERI

Hola a todos...
Investigando con el programa q*UE* sugiere Eduardo para la construcción de inductor de salida, y dejando estático caso todos los valores requeridos para el cálculo, excepto el calibre del alambre, obtenemos distintos valores de su resistencia interna (del inductor), entonces no sería más conveniente realizar el inductor con la menor resistencia posible ya q*UE* Eduardo comentaba q*UE* el inductor calentaba debido (entre otros factores) a su propia resistencia...
Estoy equivocado o es como explico??

Saludos....


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Es que al variar el calibre del alambre (seccion) indefectiblemente varias la inductancia manteniendo los demas parametros fijos. Lo fijo debe ser si o si el valor inductivo de la misma, de ahi en mas variar el resto de los parametros para obtener el resultado optimo.


----------



## djdinosaurio

ola perdonen la pregunta pero cuanto serian 1250wrms en watios reales¿


----------



## Cacho

djdinosaurio dijo:


> ...cuanto serian 1250wrms en watios reales¿


Em... ¿Es una pregunta capciosa?

1250W RMS son 1250W RMS. No sé a qué le llamás reales.

Si es por los valores comerciales de potencia que declaran los amplis, ahí varía dependiendo de la marca.

Si es seria, 1250W por canal.
Si es más o menos seria, 2500W por canal.
Si es Altech o algo similar, 5000W por canal.
Si es un ampli de Car Audio, 8500W por canal como mínimo y con 14,4V de alimentación.
Si es un ampli Maravillasaudio, 5,23x10^14W por transistor.
Si es PMPO, el valor se acerca al Maravillasaudio.

Saludos


----------



## djdinosaurio

alguien me podria pasar el diagrama y pbc de una fuente para la version de 1250w


----------



## Raedon

Fijate aca http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/power-supplies/110828-my-smps-project-help.html


----------



## Helminto G.

djdinosaurio tambien fijate aca: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/251141/ _  que tambien es importante


----------



## germanet

Queria saber el voltage de los siguientes capacitores:

C3,5,7,15,16,17,20,21 de 100n/ ?v 
C6 10u/ ?v
C11,18,19 47u/ ?v

Gracias.


----------



## sebadfc

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, que por cierto esta muy bueno, ejtagle te pasaste con el ampli, lo estoy por armar, ya tengo todos los componentes pero tengo un problema, yo hago las placas con el metodo de la impresora laser y la plancha, para lo cual necesito el diagrama de la placa "No" en espejo, si alguien tiene algo que me sirva le los agradecere mucho, una imagen, o para cualquier software de placas.
Saludos a todos Sebastian.-


----------



## Raedon

Seba fijate este, es el que use yo. Ver el archivo adjunto 25825

PD: Esta publicado en este mismo hilo, solo que no se donde.


----------



## GERI

Diego_eliasv dijo:


> Es que al variar el calibre del alambre (seccion) indefectiblemente varias la inductancia manteniendo los demas parametros fijos. Lo fijo debe ser si o si el valor inductivo de la misma, de ahi en mas variar el resto de los parametros para obtener el resultado optimo.



Obviamente dije, q*ue* mantenía constante "casi" todos los valores incluyendo la inductancia "uH", el diámetro interno y la longitud del molde, lo q*ue* "variaba" era la sección del alambre, y de esa forma, manteniendo la misma inductancia, lograba reducir la resistencia propia del inductor.... ingresá al programa y comprobalo vos mismo...


----------



## aldemarar

djdinosaurio dijo:


> alguien me podria pasar el diagrama y pbc de una fuente para la version de 1250w


 
en el diagrama dise cuanto voltage trabaja y el amperage


----------



## Tacatomon

Respecto a lo que comente mas arriba, con la experiencia a altos voltajes y demás, todo parece haberse solucionado. Decidí soldar el ultimo de los capacitores (Aún no me explico por que no lo hice antes) que me quedaba de los 8 que pedí (Uno se perdio así que...) y el problema parece haberse resuelto. Ahora la diferencia de voltajes entre ambas ramas no supera el Volt.
Ahora mi preocupación ha bajado mucho y me alegro.

De nuevo (Otra vez, la verdad, se lo merece) Gracias por "aportazo" Ejtagle.

Saludos!!!


----------



## alejandrow999

*GERI:* creo que Diego_eliasv se refiere a que cambiando la cantidad de vueltas, su diametro interno, etc. se puede obtener la misma inductancia, pero con distinta longitud de cable, y por tanto, menos resistencia, aún manteniendo la sección del alambre que lo forma: 


> Es que al variar el calibre del alambre (seccion) indefectiblemente varias la inductancia manteniendo los demas parametros fijos. Lo fijo debe ser si o si el valor inductivo de la misma, de ahi en mas *variar el resto de los parametros* para obtener el resultado optimo.


Hay un tema más, del que ya se habló en este hilo, y es el del efecto skin ,el cual hacía conveniente usar muchos alambres finitos y paralelos, en vez de uno grueso.
Y usando núcleos de ferrita, podía minimizarse la longitud del alambre del bobinado, y con ella la resistencia.

Saludos.

( *Diego_eliasv:* Me percato ahora: la sección del alambre *no tiene influencia* en la inductancia)


----------



## Diego_eliasv

alejandrow999 dijo:


> *GERI:* creo que Diego_eliasv se refiere a que cambiando la cantidad de vueltas, su diametro interno, etc. se puede obtener la misma inductancia, pero con distinta longitud de cable, y por tanto, menos resistencia, aún manteniendo la sección del alambre que lo forma:
> 
> Hay un tema más, del que ya se habló en este hilo, y es el del efecto skin ,el cual hacía conveniente usar muchos alambres finitos y paralelos, en vez de uno grueso.
> Y usando núcleos de ferrita, podía minimizarse la longitud del alambre del bobinado, y con ella la resistencia.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ( *Diego_eliasv:* Me percato ahora: la sección del alambre *no tiene influencia* en la inductancia)


 

Hola Alejandrow999, la verdad, que yo cuando realice los calculitos de la bobina, si variaba la seccion, indefectiblemente me cambiaba la longitud del alambre para obtener la misma inductancia... Me queda la duda, si alguien nos puede explicar mejor y mas fundamentado el tema, sera bienvenido!!

Ahora muchachos, les cuanto las malas nuevasssss. Comence a "emprolijar" mi epata, les recuerdo que mi sistemita esta alimentado con 70+70 Vcc, para obtener alrededor de 300W por canal. Luego de reemplazar cables y mejorar conecciones, lo coloque sobre una base de madera, para colocar el trafo (600VA) los puentes de rectificacion y su filtro ( uno  por cada etapa) separe las bobinas a unos 35cm aproximadamente una de la otra, y una vez conectado todo le di marcha a baja potencia, y todo bien, cuando a unos 5 minutos despues, salto el fusible de la rama negativa de una de las etapas y "guala"... murio el tip, el zener de 12v y los irfp, todo cortocircuitado..... Me pregunte cual sera el problema? Entonces desolde cables, y retire la plaqueta para extraer los componentes dañados. Mirando que luego de retirar la etapa de salida (irfp y tambien el tip) la placa ya estaba muy "sucia" procedi a realizar una nueva mas prolija. Compre todos los semiconductores nuevos (diodos, transistores, fet, IR, LM). Monte nuevamente el circuito, procedi a realizar las mediciones basicas antes de alimentarlo, y estaba todo en orden. Pero apenas lo alimente, literalmente se partio el Tip, se quemo el zener, y el IR calento bastante. Todo lo demas se ve en orden, ahora mi pregunta es, que me puede haber sucedido? por que se puede haber dañado de esa forma el tip? sera el zener de 12V fallado? en mal estado? Mañana tengo un cumpleaños y yo me pensaba lucir con mi amplificador... si alguien me puede dar una sugerencia de como seguir se los agradecere, ya que sino, no tendre tiempo de arreglar la etapa. Saludos amigos.-


----------



## joryds

Hola Diego, me parece que el problema es el TIP que estas usando, cámbialo por un MJE13005 o  algún otro componente de las misma característica.
  Saludos.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola Jory16, gracias por tu respuesta. Yo tambien le descofio al los tip. Esta misma tarde comprare los mje y hare ensayos de nuevo. Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## djdinosaurio

ola perdon por molestarles alguien me podria pasar el diagrama y pbc de una fuente para la version de 625 w porfavor e leido todo el post pero nose que fuente poner grasias


----------



## bebeto

djdinosaurio dijo:


> ola perdon por molestarles alguien me podria pasar el diagrama y pbc de una fuente para la version de 625 w porfavor e leido todo el post pero nose que fuente poner grasias


 

¿Te armaste al ampli y no podes hacer una fuente para el? 
Te suena esto:

-Transformador
-Puente de diodos
-Capacitores (electroliticos y de poliester)
-Bornera o conectores que aguanten el consumo (para hecerlo mas bonito)


----------



## arielcaso

Antes de meter la fuente en la placa para probar todo junto, yo probaria una fuentecita aparte, que sepa que le va a entregar los 12v , de paso controlar bien la temperatura de los mosfet y tener lugar para los capa. despues voy poniendo todo en su lugar. Mi humilde opinion, por que todavia no tengo tiempo ni de agujerear la placa. 
 calafer te he enviado un mail y edite el mensaje en el privado. me has mandado los componentes a mi casa gracias!! 
hago un tiempito y publico el metodo como hice la placa en el tema "como hacer circuitos impresos" ya publicado.


----------



## ejtagle

Tienen razón... el TIP31C debería soportar 100v (en el circuito, eso posibilitaría alimentar el ampli con +/-100 v)... Pero TIENE queser la versión con una C al final, porque el TIP31 sólo soporta 40v, por lo que eso posibilita alimentar el ampli con +/-40 v máximo... O sea, en este caso la letra final es importante... Y si aún así sigue rompiéndose, sospechen que es un tr trucho :S

Saludos!


----------



## joryds

Hola Eduardo, yo hice varias pruebas con los TIP31C y yo estoy seguro que todos eran de mala calidad porque con  -60V exploto literalmente, este debe ser el caso de Diego, como dices  son truchos sin duda.
  En que dio mejor resultado fue el MJE13005 o el MJE13007
Saludos


----------



## ZAMI

buenas a todos

 bueno ya repare o que se me había quemado...el detalle es que en la salida del amplificado hay -27v lo cuales también aparcen en el pin 7 de el IR2110 y en el pin 2
alguien sabe que podría ser??

 de ante mano les agradezco a  todos!

A  y lo estoy alimentando con 33v


----------



## alejandrow999

El terminal 2 del IR2110 debe ir conectado al negativo. Si ahí hay -27V y la alimentación es de -33V, tenés un problema de conexionado ahi. El terminal 7 es la salida al MOS superior. Si este está en corte, es normal que también aquí haya la misma tensión que en 2  (el MOS inferior conduce y referencia a Vss) .
Además,si la tensión de salida es -27V, el MOSFET inferior debe estar conduciendo permanentemente. Fijate entonces la tensión en el terminal 1 (salida para el MOS inferior).
Saludos.


----------



## Raedon

Me surgio una duda, basicamente se le puede poner cualquier Mosfet no? pero aquellos que tienen una Rdson mas alta calentaran mas no?


----------



## Tacatomon

Cualquier mosfet que se te ocurra, puede ser hasta un 2n7000, FQA62N25C... Siempre que sea un Mosfet de canal N.

La disipación de estos va de acuerdo con la RDSon de estos, con esta formula puedes saber que tanto te servira un mosfet.

Pd: I*I(RDSon)
Por ejemplo, para un mosfet con RDS de 0.08 Ohms y el amplificador de 1250W sería mas o menos 25*25(0.008) = 5W
Edito: Los 5 Watts son entre los 2 mosfets, osea que cada uno va a disipar 2.5W

Saludos!!!


----------



## Raedon

joya Tacatomon, mil gracias, por cierto, con los mosfets que espero conseguir solo disipara un par mas de watts que la vercion original, gracias.


----------



## calafer

Arielcaso me alegro que los hayas recibido,medí las tensiones antes de conectar los IC.Saludos.

Con respecto a la bobina la hice de cable(argenplas) 1.5mm núcleo de aire con diámetro interior de 20mm y largo de 45mm,48 espiras.No es lógico pero me funcionan los dos canales sin temperaturas,lo alimento con 33+33V, 70+70W .
Espero que la prueben con otras potencias y comenten si funciona,entre capas pueden colocar cinta adhesiva de papel.
Los amplis no están en un gabinete,no sé  que sucederá cuando los instale.
Saludos al foro.


----------



## djdinosaurio

si me suena todo eso basicamente se los componentes basicos para una fuente pero pero para este proyecto nesecito una buenafuente y los valores de cada componente por eso pido ayuda si alguien tiene una fuente para la version de 625 w grasias


----------



## tupolev

Esto es lo que anda buscando mucha gente.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## bebeto

djdinosaurio dijo:


> si me suena todo eso basicamente se los componentes basicos para una fuente pero pero para este proyecto nesecito una buenafuente y los valores de cada componente por eso pido ayuda si alguien tiene una fuente para la version de 625 w grasias


 

Bueno ahi te va una soga...

1º

Hay un tema que esta enfocado directamente en el calculo para fuentes de alimentación : Expresamente acá

2º

Hay que tener varias cosas bien claras: 

-Potencia que debe entregar ( en tu caso unos 750W para andar aliviados )
-Tensíon continua +-100Vcc ( calculamos para una sola rama: 100Vcc)
-Sabemos que nos consume 12,5A PICO! por lo tanto son 2200uF por Amperio: 
12,5*2200=27500uF ( mejor ponele algo mas grande yo tengo 80000 por rama para 200W)

Bien vamos con los calculos para la tension del trafo: 

Como son +-100Vcc necesitamos un trafo que nos entregue: (100V/1,41)+1,4= 81.4Vca (por rama) 
( se le suma 1,4 por la caida de tensión en los diodos rectificadores)

Osea: 163Vca con toma central le sumamos que tiene que entregar 750W y ya tenemos nuestro trafo, tenemos que capacitores utilizar, un puente de diodos que nos aguante unos 20A o más para seguridad.

EDIT: para que dé 750W hace falta que nos entregue xA ( por rama ) por lo tanto: 

W=E*I  => I=W/E

               I=750W/81.5V = 9.5A aprox ( por rama )


Espero que te sirva, PERO! antes de hacer nada lee el post para calculo de fuentes, que te va a ser de ayuda, y luego hace los calculos... asi aprendes...


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola compañeros!

                 El viernes pasado, como lo comente antes, tuve un pequeño percanse con la segunda etapa de mi amplificador. Asique procedi a cambiar el tip, por otro, que compre en otro lugar, diodo zener de 12, IR y LM. Y que paso... No arranco... el IR "nuevo" calento y murio el zener de 12. Medi el tip y estaba ok, los IRF ok, los demas zeners ok. Entonces donde estaba mi problema? fui a comprar nuevamente IR 2110 por otra casa y el LM 311. El sabado en la mañana procedi a reemplazar los integrados y que paso? Anduvooooo. Conclusion: Los 2 IR2110 anteriores los compre en la misma casa de electronica, no asi el 3 con el que anduvo el circuito, entonces IR2110 truchos?? :enfadado: por suerte pude ponerme el resto del sabado a ensamblar el sistemita completo, mixer de 2 canales con 2 entradas de microfono, divisor de frecuancias activo, (corte cerca de los 2khz/24db) amplificador para los driver con TDA 7294, esta moustrosidad en estereo (300+300) para Selenium 15pw3, para poner musica en un cumpleaños que tenia este sabado. No lo alcance ni a probar ya que lo termine de armar y me vinieron a buscar para llevar las cosas...

             Una vez en el salon, (200 personas aprox.) realice las conexiones y los primeros ensayos, todo bien hasta ahi. Luego a la hora del baile, a dar "volumen" a la musica y saben que amigos? Todo perfecto!!!! Use el equipo hasta las 5:30AM sin parar, excelente sonido, muy baja temperatura, y tambien casi imperceptible el ruido "tipo descarga AM". Me juge por este circuito y no me desfraudo, sono mejor de lo que esperaba, la verdad eternamente agradecido EJTAGLE por este maravilloso aporte, y seria mejor aun si no hubieran componentes truchos dando vuelta no? Saludos a todos y gracias por compartir.


----------



## Cacho

Decime por favor que no sos piloto... ¡Porque sos un kamikaze! 

Felicitaciones por el ampli funcionando, y permitime un consejo sano: Probá los amplis antes de usarlos en una fiesta.
Si fallan en el laboratorio, se cambian componentes y se arreglan. Pero en el medio de la noche 

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

jajaj , cacho me ganaste de mano, le iba a decir lo mismo, que kamikaze!!!

felicitaciones diego, me imagino los nervios que habras tenido durante esas horas, a mi se me hubiese caido todo el poco pelo que me queda en la cabeza, mira que te quedas sin sonido en una fiesta y NO salis entero del lugar jajaj.

saludos.


----------



## oscar5fg

Yo hago lo que hizo un amigo, se le puso en corto el amplificador y por el pico consumo momentaneo se bajo bastante la luz, y el tipo para safar decia que fue por culpa de la luz , que hubo una bajada de tencion y se quemo el equipo, ja ja , hay cosas que no se olvidan, yo me pongo de todos los colores del arco iris, te felicito diego, le pusiste el pecho a las balas...


----------



## Tacatomon

ricardodeni dijo:


> jajaj , cacho me ganaste de mano, le iba a decir lo mismo, que kamikaze!!!
> 
> felicitaciones diego, me imagino los nervios que habras tenido durante esas horas, a mi se me hubiese caido todo el poco pelo que me queda en la cabeza, mira que te quedas sin sonido en una fiesta y NO salis entero del lugar jajaj.
> 
> saludos.




Kaajajajajam NO saben como me reí con ese comentario. WOW WOW WOW, eso si es impresionante, te la rifastes y te salio muy bien la jugada. MIra que yo tengo equipo de audio para sonorizar y me pongo de NERVIOS cuando oigo ruiditos por ahí o algo distorciona. Pero buehhh. ENhorabuena por tus amplificadores!!!


----------



## elseba87

Hola a todos, me presento en el foro, aunque hace ya tiempo que estoy leyendo varios temas. Desde ya muchas gracias a ejtagle por el gran aporte de este amplificador además del todo el desarrollo, diseño e información publicada. 
 Les comento que ya arme este ampli UCD (dos placas) de las cuales una arranco a la primera  y en la otra tengo "problemas" jeje...  Utilice el diseño tal cual esta en la primera hoja, con todas la indicaciones del post (menos que reemplace los diodos 1N5817 por 1N5819 y UF4004 por UF4007, no hay cambios significativos en las especificaciones, espero no sea relevante), realice la bobina con núcleo de aire (cable 10x 0,25mm2) 38 espiras y lo estoy alimentando con una fuente lineal de +/- 60v.
 La placa que no me esta funcionado, la probé con la lámpara en serie a 220v, la cual prendió y se apago al cargar los capacitores y luego empezó a prender y apagar (oscilar lentamente con buena intensidad) nada calentaba, en la salida del parlante tenia 40v y despúes murio! se quemo el fuse de entrada al trafo de 3A y ahora tengo continuidad entre V+ y V-... que puede haber fallado? la placa la revise antes de probarla (50 veces mínimo) y esta igual a la otra que funciona... ahora tendre que cambiar creo que los IRFP y algo más?
 Adjunto algunas fotos...
 Saludos a todos y nuevamente muchas gracias por compartir este proyecto y la buena onda en todas las respuestas a otros que me fueron MUY útiles a la hora de emprender este ampli digital.


----------



## sebadfc

Estimado elseba87 creo que tu problema es que soldaste invertido el zocalo del IR2110 y por ahi lo estas insertando invertido al integrado tambien, ahhh el del LM311 tambien esta invertido, controla eso por las dudas un abrazo Seba.

ah otra cosa veo que los capacitores C11 y C19 son de 100V, si ya los tenia esta bien, pero sino con poner de 16v ya esta, ya sdn

Perdon

ah otra cosa veo que los capacitores C11 y C19 son de 100V, si ya los tenia esta bien, pero sino con poner de 16v ya esta, ya que estan a la salida del los  zener de 3 V, en condiciones normales no deberia haber mas de 3v en estos capacitores, los de 100v son mas grandes y mas caros, lo mismo con C16 que esta a la salida del transistor con en zener de 12V ( tension de trabajo del capacitor 12V) epero que sirva saludos Seba

Otra vez yo, en la ultima foto tiene los intragrados y estan bien insertados, peron por hable al p2 saludos


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Tacatomon dijo:


> Kaajajajajam NO saben como me reí con ese comentario. WOW WOW WOW, eso si es impresionante, te la rifastes y te salio muy bien la jugada. MIra que yo tengo equipo de audio para sonorizar y me pongo de NERVIOS cuando oigo ruiditos por ahí o algo distorciona. Pero buehhh. ENhorabuena por tus amplificadores!!!


 

Hola amigos, jeje. Me mate de la risa yo tambien por sus comentarios, y si, esque no me quedaba mas tiempo y bue... que sea lo que dios quiera dijo una lombriz que se metio a un plato de fideos creyendo que era una orgia jejeje. Si, por suerte no fallo nada y sono de mil maravillas. Gracias a todos por sus comentarios!

Hola seba, mira yo tube una situacion muy similar a la tuya, la primera placa no tuvo problemas, y la segunda me hizo rabear un monton. He incluso tuve la misma falla... Tuve que cambiar todo, IR, LM, Tip y los IRFP. Y asi me anduvo hasta que se me murio un tip y etc, etc, etc... como ya lo dije mucho mas atras. Cambialos te lo recomiendo y ahi empeza con las mediciones de nuevo. Saludos.-


----------



## aldemarar

*Diego_eliasv* seria bueno que subieras unas fotos de los ir2110 que salieron truchos para que otra persona no caiga en la trampa


----------



## ejtagle

La verdad, *Diego_eliasv* . qué jugado lo tuyo   ! --- Me alegro enormemente que haya funcionado bien... Bahh... Pareciera que el principal problema del ampli son los componentes truchos, nomás :enfadado: , Malditos comerciantes, que con tal de maximizar sus ganancias, compran esos componentes de última calidad..  y nos hacen perder tanto tiempo buscando fallas causadas por esas porquerías de componentes...:enfadado:, porque si los componentes son buenos y si se tiene cuidado, el ampli anda a la una 

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

Hola a todos! Me reporto con buenas novedades, ya están funcionando las dos placas!!! 

Como sospechaba eran los tR 2n5401, consejo como ya dijeron más arriba (no se en cual te todas las muchas páginas, je) hay que medirlos antes de soldarlos, ya que los compre nuevamente y de los cuatro, dos estaban malos...

Tengo dos consultas, a ver si alguien me puede aconsejar u orientar, la primera es referente a las resistencias de 2W R17 y R15 tenia de 2k7 que calientan una barbaridad, ahora 3k3 calientan muchísimo igualmente siempre le llegan +/-3,2v al LM311 y ahí esta mi duda, para una alimentación de +/-80v el cuadro dice 3k9 yo lo estoy alimentando con +/-60v y estará bien que calienten tanto? con 3k3 (estamos hablando que a los 2 min ya no se pueden tocar con el dedo) o sigo subiendo de valor a R17/R15? a alguien que ya lo tenga funcionado: que valores utiliza? actualmente tengo de 2w metalfilm, conviene poner 5w cerámicas? (pero de alambre, según lei no es bueno).

En segundo lugar, tengo un zumbido de "alta frecuencia" constante y muy notorio e incrementa al mover la bobina de posición o al tocar la ficha de entrada (hasta llega a, si se puede decir, "sintonizar"), y mi duda está en si es un problema del armado de la placa o armado de la bobina o algo más? En la fuente tengo 2x 4700uf por rama mas cerámicos de 100nf y un par de 470nf poliéster y la bobina (núcleo de aire) de 30uH está a unos 10cm de la placa... mas filtrado en la fuente? mayor distancia entre placa y bobina?.

Desde ya, a todos muchas gracias.

PD> El sonido es espectacular!, dado que solo lo pude probar por la noche..., hasta ahora potente , este sábado será muy potente...


Imagen con cambios de C11/C19/C18 por 25v y resistencias 3k3 2w metalfilm.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Bueno amigos, para sacarle una fotito a los integrados tendria que buscar entre los residuos de casa ya que de la bronca que tenia... (se imaginan los que hice no?) Vere que puedo hacer. 

Sebas, yo en mis ensayos logre el mejor resultado tal como lo indica "sensei" Eduardo, colocando la bobina lo mas paralela posible con el circuito, si la subis o bajas aumenta notablemente ese ruido tipo sintonia AM. Hace lo posible para colocarlas a la misma altura.
Y ademas utiliza cables blindados para el coneccionado de la entrada de audio. Prueba con algo de eso y comenta tus resultados.

El tema del calentamiento de las resisitencias es normal, saca una cuanta rapida, si lo alimentas con 60V y tienes 3,3V en el zener, en la resistencia cae el resto, osea 56,7V
Ahora 56,7/3300=0,01718 A = 17,18mA
Entonces P=I*I*R, 17,18mA*17,18mA*3300=0,974 W
Osea que estaria disipando casi 1W, por lo tanto no deberia de haber problema. El calor que genera es solo propio de la disipacion de esa potencia.
Yo tambien probe la temperatura, solo que utilice la tabla y le coloque 3,3K  para +/-70V, y si... si tocas la resistencia te quemas el dedo, pero la resistencia no se quema ni nada, y eso que le di "duro" el sabado.


----------



## ejtagle

Los consejos sobre el tema de interferencia (posición de bobina relativa a la placa es crítica), al igual que el tema de los blindajes de la señal de entrada de audio... Y el gabinete..., todos los consejos son muy buenos.
 En realidad, la bobina de núcleo de aire tiene ese pequeño problema: El campo magnético en vez de  estar confinado dentro de un material ferromagnético, está alrededor pero bastante más disperso en el aire qie rodea al inductor. Ese campo magnético disperso afecta en mayor o menor grado a las cossas cercanas al mismo, es decir, la placa del ampli y puede generar interferencia sobre la misma... Pero esa clase de inductor es la más sencilla de hacer, y posiblemente la que mejor resultados dé, porque inductores con núcleo de aire no tienen ni alinealidades ni saturación, cosa que sí se da cuando se usan materiales ferromagnéticos.. Y es por eso que los inductores con núcleo son más complejos de calcular  (y, dependiendo del lugar donde vivan, puede llegar a ser imposible conseguir el núcleo de ferrite necesario para hacerlo, no todas las ferrites son iguales  )

 En relación al tema potencia disipada en las resistencias de regulación de los 3v.. Si: Uno cree que 1W es poco, pero como el cuerpo de la resistencia es pequeño y no tiene forma de evacuar el calor al ambiente en forma simple, se calienta muy mucho... A tal punto que te podés (léase VAS a) quemar con ella si la tocás... Sin embargo, está pensada para eso, y no se va a quemar... Es el modo de funcionamiento "Normal"... Talvez la única sugerencia que puedo hacer es que no las monten pegaditas a la placa, sino, un par de milímetros separadas de ella para que el calor no afecte al material de la plaqueta .... Sobre el tema de resistencias cerámicas versus no cerámicas, en el tema de ESAS resistencias (es decir, la de los zeners), no hay problema en usar cerámicas, pero van a calentar exactamente lo mismo, son un poco más grandes y un poco más caras... Enfin..
Saludos


----------



## elseba87

Nuevamente con novedades, según lo recomendado coloque la bobina paralela a la placa y la entrada de audio con cable mallado, pero así y todo seguía el zumbido, el cual disminuyo mucho al colocar un pote de 50k a la entrada (como leí en el tema) e improvise un gabinete metálico puesto a masa y ahí mejoro (aún sigo buscándole la vuelta). 
Estoy realmente MUY conforme con la calidad de sonido y la potencia, y es ahí donde empiezo a preguntar  (espero no ser pesado), con el ampli en reposo sin carga ni entrada no calienta en lo absoluto nada ni los IRFP ni la bobina, al subir el volumen empiezan a calentar el par bobina-mosfet's, estando tibios a baja potencia y calientes en potencia media/alta... conviene empezar a cambiar el valor de las R-gate's? están en 27ohms como indican, pero no sé si tendriá que bajar el valor o el circuito trabaja a estas temperaturas... consejos?
Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, y nuevamente gracias a ejtagle por el excelente diseño...


----------



## calafer

Hola elseba87,de acuerdo a las fotos veo que los disipadores de las placas son chicos y calientan bastante, tengo en una placa el mismo a prueba ,en la otra tengo una chapa de 12cm x 10cm x 3mm de espesor funcionando perfecto en 4ohms a 140W.
Conclusión poca disipación espero te sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## mocho_zapato

Tengo una pregunta, no seria mejor si de la fuente de alimentacion sacaramos un Voltaje de +/- 3V independiente del Vss Supply. asi nos evitamos ese calentamiento execivo de esa dichoza resistencia.


----------



## Tacatomon

elseba87 dijo:


> Nuevamente con novedades, según lo recomendado coloque la bobina paralela a la placa y la entrada de audio con cable mallado, pero así y todo seguía el zumbido, el cual disminuyo mucho al colocar un pote de 50k a la entrada (como leí en el tema) e improvise un gabinete metálico puesto a masa y ahí mejoro (aún sigo buscándole la vuelta).
> Estoy realmente MUY conforme con la calidad de sonido y la potencia, y es ahí donde empiezo a preguntar  (espero no ser pesado), con el ampli en reposo sin carga ni entrada no calienta en lo absoluto nada ni los IRFP ni la bobina, al subir el volumen empiezan a calentar el par bobina-mosfet's, estando tibios a baja potencia y calientes en potencia media/alta... conviene empezar a cambiar el valor de las R-gate's? están en 27ohms como indican, pero no sé si tendriá que bajar el valor o el circuito trabaja a estas temperaturas... consejos?
> Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, y nuevamente gracias a ejtagle por el excelente diseño...



Compañeri, yo arregle en parte esos sonidos raros mandandole sonido por un preamplificador que hice. Antes le mandaba sonido por un reproductor portatil y no se oía muy bien. Intanta enviarle audio desde una mezcladora o un preAMP

Saludos!!!


----------



## ejtagle

para *mocho_zapato* :  Es perfectamente posible, pero, convengamos en que tener un ampli con 4 tensiones distintas de alimentación es un tanto inconveniente.. Y todo para ahorrarse 2W de disipación en resistencias... Me parece que la complicación extra necesaria lo hace injustificado... 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Compañero Ejtagle, que opinas de mi caso:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/253828/ _
El problema persiste, ahora solo me queda remplazar todos los capacitores de 1uF por nuevos en poliester.

Saludos!!!


----------



## christian antony

Hola a todos y mis felicitaciones al maestro de los maestro al señor *ejtagle* .
He estado leyendo ufffff pero es bastante de todos modos pienso leerlos todos para hacer este proyecto  ya  tengo los componentes para su armado y me ha salido barato  aqui en Peru el problema es  mi fuente es q tengo el irfp250 y tengo una fuente de 5 amperios de +-40 mi pregunta seria si tendria algun problema sobre su funcionamiento y si lo tubiera q mosfet tendria q usar para esta fuente. Gracias.


----------



## joryds

Hola christian antony, no te preocupes  con esa fuente que tienes te funciona bien, con los IRFP250 no hay ningún inconveniente.

Si observas el archivo que está en el primer post dice que el Amplificador trabaja de +/-14V hasta +/-100V
  Saludos.


----------



## oscar5fg

Buenas, tengo una duda que talves ustedes me la puedan disipar, se puede hacer una bobina como si se estaria bobinando sobre un toroide pero hacerlo nucleo de aire( Solo con la forma de un toroide) es que me causa duda si afectara la dispercion magnetica y talves tenga menos influencia sobre el circuito, aclaro que solo es una idea que se me ocurrio, no tengo fundamentos para pensar que pudiera funcionar mejor, pero es una idea que tengo y quien mejor que todos ustedes para sacar una conclucion


----------



## ejtagle

Para tacatomón: Creo adivinar un poco la causa de tu problema... Los mosfets sean IRFP240 o IRFP250 son de 200v, eso significa que la máxima tensión entre ramas admisible es de 200v (es decir, alimentado con +/-100v).
El tema es que un ampli clase D, tiene una característica "interesante"... Que es que puede reaprovechar la energía del cono. Permitan que les explique,y las consecuencias de ello:
Cuando el ampli entrega energía a la bobina del parlante, la bobina impulsará al cono del mismo. Ahora, si el cono se está moviendo, y el ampli tiene que pararlo (algo que es muy común con sonidos percusivos o de bajas frecuencias), la energía de movimiento del cono es retransformada en energía electrica... Es decir, el parlante se transforma en un generador eléctrico.. Es decir, que en el claseD, hay energía que va y vuelve, pasa de ser energía almacenada en los capacitores de la fuente a transformarse en energía cinética (el movimiento del cono), y también a la inversa, es decir, la energía de movimiento del cono se retransforma en energía eléctrica, reinyectando la energía a los capacitores de la fuente. Esto que pongo también pasa , pero en muy mucha menos escala, en un ampli clase AB...Porque el ampli clase AB quema la energía que sobra.
Pero, en el clase D, casi toda la energía es reinyectada a los capacitores de la fuente, el rendimiento de reinyección de energía es muy alto.
De hecho, esa característica de reinyección de energía tiene una pequeña "contra" si no se tiene cuidado, y es que la energía que se reinyecta a los capacitores hace que la tensión en éstos suba, aún por arriba de la que deberían tener debido a la tensión de alimentación provista por el transformador.. Es decir, Es como que el ampli se autosube la tensión... Qué tanto sube, bueno, eso dependerá del valor de los capacitores de filtro de la fuente. Capacitores más grandes implican menos suba de tensión
De todo ésto sale que no se debe alimentar tan cerca de la máxima tensión de los mosfets, porque gracias a la autoelevación de tensión, uno puede creer que está alimentando con +/-100v , cuando en realidad, hay momentos en los que la tensión puede andar tranquilamente en los +/-120v, que está por arriba de lo que los mosfets admiten.. Y si se supera la tensión máxima de los mosfets, éstos se empiezan a comportar como zeners de 100v, generando sobreconsumo asimétrico en la fuente (porque depende de cuál mosfet se haya "comportado" como zener), desbalanceando las tensiones de alimentación (como detalle, que las tensiones de alimentación estén desbalanceadas un 10%, no tiene la menor importancia para el funcionamiento. Es "feo", pero anda perfectamente...
Y finalmente, el tema de la reinyección de energía también puede ser motivo de desbalanceo de tensión  ... Sinceramente, dejen un 20% de margen de tensión y no van a tener problemas,o si realmente quieren llegar tan lejos, capacitores lo más grandes posibles de filtrado para cada rama Y en paralelo con cada rama, un zéner de 100v, cosa que si la tensión llega a subir por arriba de la máxima, se queme en los zeners, y no en los mosfets...

Saludos! 

Para oscar5fg: Bobina toroidal pero sin núcleo... No sólo pensar en bobinar algo así suena espantoso, sino que no tiene ninguna ventaja... Las bobinas con núcleo funcionan tan bien justamente por el núcleo, y no por la forma, aunque el núcleo con forma toroidal es uno de los que menos dispersión de campo magnético genera porque el núcleo no tiene cortes en el camino magnético. Sacás el núcleo, y perdiste todas las ventajas de esta forma de bobina, porque lo que retiene el campo magnético dentro de la misma es ese núcleo, no la forma del alambre, pero retendrás todos los inconvenientes de fabricación 

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

Sigo con el tema de ruidos en las salidas, despúes de ya solucionar todo lo referente al funcionamiento... 
Despúes de haber leído y releído este post y el de Consejo sobre fuentes de alimentación para amplificadores, procedí a realizar una placa para la fuente de mi UCD (va, de ejtagle ) la cual realice con el diseño de masa en estrella y ese como punto común de GND. A realizar la prueba, mas ruido que antes!!! uff, bueno empecé a conectar nuevamente las masas donde estaban una por vez y cuando coloco masa de "entrada de audio" a la placa UCD en vez de a la fuente, mejoro pero igual sigue ese pequeño ruido a interferencia...
Ahora va mi duda, este amplificador tiene algún problema con la configuración de masa única en estrella de la fuente? estaré haciendo algo mal? está bien desconectar tanto la masa de la entrada de audio y del parlante de la placa del UCD y conectarlos a la fuente?
Y por otro lado estaba pensando en armarme un preamplificador para ver de mejorar ruidos, ejtagle me aconsejas alguno en especial, alguien que tenga un conectado con buenos resultados (digamos compatibilidad de impedancia con este ampli y nivel de salida adecuado)... estuve viendo el de mnicolau de Rotel y otros en "Audio: Pequeña señal" pero no se cual tiene buenas prestaciones.
Desde nuevamente gracias a todos...
Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

*elseba87*: según entiendo, vos al principio conectaste la masa de la entrada de audio al punto central de la fuente. ¿Cual es el problema? Por el cable de masa, que tiene una pequeña resistencia, circula corriente,provocando una tensión alterna (ley de ohm). Entonces, aparece una diferencia de tensión variable entre la masa de la fuente  y la masa del amplificador. Si conectás la masa de señal de entrada a la masa de la  fuente, a la entrada del amplificador tendrás la señal de entrada + la tensión en el cable de masa.
Cuando conectaste la masa de la entrada a la masa del amplificador, minimizaste el recorrido del conductor entre ambos, minimizando la resistencia y por lo tanto la tensión indeseada. 
Entonces, ¿Como minimizar ese ruido?
1 - Minimizar la *longitud* del conductor que conecta la señal de entrada con la referencia del amplificador (así limitamos la resistencia) .
2 - Minimizar la *corriente* que circula por ese conductor. O sea: que por ese conductor solo circule la corriente de entrada de señal,  y no la del parlante ni la de alimentación.
Eso es lo que se pretende hacer con la conexión en estrella: que la tensión de referencia sea unica en todo el sistema, disminuyendo la longitud del "empalme" (ahora seria practicamente 0) y proporcionando distintos caminos de retorno a las corrientes de masa.

Saludos.


----------



## arielcaso

hola , encontre un mosfet  que usa crest audio en sus potencias y tiene unas caracteristicas muy buenas, no se cuanto costara, pero se debe conseguir  APT30M85BVR , mas tension y mas corriente, con 0,08 ohms, en el circuito esta manejado por un ir2113. si quieren subo el plano, tiene un filtro de salida bastante complicado. 
Con respecto al nucleo de aire toroidal,  encontre esto http://www.directindustry.es/prod/r...de-aire-con-nucleo-toroidal-14137-412468.html

no veo la hora de armar el circuito para ver que tan dificil es sacarle los ruidos! 
saludos.


----------



## oscar5fg

Si ya lo digo yo, basta con que uno piense una idea , mala o buena para darse cuenta de que otro ya lo penso, pero igualmente ese nucleo de aire toroidal es un choque y me parece que no es igual que lo que se pretende en el inductor, aunque pude ser que me equivoque, ya consegui imprimir el circuito en tamaño real, este finde voy a tratar de hacer el pcb asi yo tambien me rompo un poco la cabeza con esta bobina y me olvido del precio de la carne ja ja, suerte


----------



## calafer

Si tenés problemas con el ruido, a que frecuencia oscila, quizás no está actuando el filtro si es menor a 150khz,si está a más de 200khz probá poner un capacitor del lado del cobre de 2200uf en paralelo a los capacitores de 1uf(uno a +V y otro a -V),en mi caso resultó.Lo ideal que tengas un osciloscopio.El hypex 180W lo tiene.
http://www.hypex.nl/UcD HG.htm
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> Para tacatomón: Creo adivinar un poco la causa de tu problema... Los mosfets sean IRFP240 o IRFP250 son de 200v, eso significa que la máxima tensión entre ramas admisible es de 200v (es decir, alimentado con +/-100v).



Entonces, para minimizar ese "problema" de sobretensión, conviene subir la capacidad, que en mi caso, es muy poca. Esto que me comentas es algo que me dejo practiicamente muy intrigado, como este amplificador retoma la energía del parlante y la "devuelve" a la fuente de alimentación. Algo así como el amplificador del movimiento perpetuo .
Entonces, para minimizar los riesgos, zenners de 100V y tambien por si acaso, mosfets de 250V o más, no olvidando subir la capacidad de las ramas de la fuente de alimentación.

Gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros ya tengo todo para empesar a armar pero tengo una duda yo tengo unos irfp251 y en datashe dise que solo soporta 150v ds sera que aguantan con 90v+-


----------



## bebeto

aldemarar dijo:


> compañeros ya tengo todo para empesar a armar pero tengo una duda yo tengo unos irfp251 y en datashe dise que solo soporta 150v ds sera que aguantan con 90v+-


 


Mmmm no creo que agaunten, vá... no creo no, directamente no aguantan. Simplemente porque entre ambas ramas hay 180V y ya ahí superas los 150V que soporta el Irfp251,  y como se dijo mas arriba los parlantes generan tensión que puede hacer que por momentos la tensíon del amplificador de dispare... asi que cuidado con eso buscá unos de 250V aprox para ir seguros


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola compañeros...
Les hago una consulta, alguien habra hecho alguna prueba con respecto a la reproduccion de "altas" frecuencias? mi duda surge por que este fin de semana estuve con mi equipo a full... y los gatos y perros estaban bastantes nerviosos... Sera por alguna componente de alta frecuancia o simplemente por movimientos "teluricos"? saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo pienso que es normal. Cuando yo tambien pruebo el equipo, mi perro se acerca mucho a los cerwin... Pero, bueh.

Saludos!!!


----------



## bebeto

Recordemos que los perros tienen un gran oido, muy sencible, quizas el nivel elevado de la música los altera, lo mismo que pasa en las fistas... la pirotecnia los altera....


----------



## aldemarar

mi perro aulla cuando tengo mi sonido a full y mas cuando se escuchan las frecuencias altas


----------



## el-rey-julien

y prova el fin de semana que viene cuando no aya movimientos teluricos ni replicas y ay te vas a dar cuenta si es el ampli,que yo sepa a los gatos no les afecta las altas frecuencias


----------



## Quercus

Alguien podria decirme si es  critico el valor del  condensador styroflex  de 330pf,  se podría cambiar por uno de 390pf, es el único componente que me cuesta encontrar.  
  saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo pienso que es normal. Cuando yo tambien pruebo el equipo, mi perro se acerca mucho a los cerwin... Pero, bueh.
> 
> Saludos!!!




tacatomon eso es efecto de que a tu perro le gusta la potencia y la buena musica, y debo decir a el buen equipo


----------



## Diego_eliasv

quercus10 dijo:


> Alguien podria decirme si es critico el valor del condensador styroflex de 330pf, se podría cambiar por uno de 390pf, es el único componente que me cuesta encontrar.
> saludos


 
Lee algunos post atras...


----------



## yojann

que tal a todos me presento en el foro ,exelente!!!!!!, y de mucha ayuda .

el funcionamiento del ampli es muy bueno, yo no me encuentro  con el problema del ruido(MINIMO), sino con una señal de 120khz (mitad de la de osc) a la salida de unos 3vpp, esto con alimentacion de +-35 vdc .  es normal ,o se me esta induciendo la osc de la bobina .
ejtagle: no se puede cambiar el orden del filtro , o utilizar un filtro pi(se llama asi en este caso?) , va, agregar una bobina a la linea de masa   . gracias saludos 

pd: se q*UE* habria q*UE* cambiar varias cosas . pero me preocupa un poco , ya q*UE* si con +-35 son 3vpp con +-100 ?     regla de 3 simple 

pd1: ejtagle exelente aporte y trabajo


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias  Diego_eliasv, he estado leyendo todo desde el principio y ese post en contestación a alimentarlo con tanto  voltaje no lo leí en su totalidad, no me interesaba porque no pensaba hacerlo y mira por donde….
  Me ha costado leer otra vez todo. Bueno refrescas algunas cosas.  Yendo al tema y viendo la formula que puso ejtagle, para utilizar un condensador de 390pf ¿Habría que bajar un poco la resistencia R2  y ponerla de 18k o no haría falta?  Si la cosa se complica estoy pensando en hacer como en el primero que monte y poner dos de 680pf en serie. Gracias de antemano.
  Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

yojano: En la salida debería estar la señal de audio y además la frecuencia de conmutación del ampli, peor muy atenuada... Si tenés otra cosa, hay algún otro problema... O acoplamiento a la entrda de la frecuencia de switching del ampli, o fuente sin los capacitores del tamaño correcto, o sin los caps cerámicos en paralelo. 
 Cambiar el filtro de salida, es imposible... El filtro usado actualmente es de 2o orden, y para evitar que oscile a la frecuencia de resonancia, está el capacitor de compensacion en la realimentación del ampli. Poner un filtro de mayor orden, tal como seria un filtro PI, generaría un desfasaje que no habría forma de compensar, y por lo tanto, la frecuencia de oscilación del ampli se enclavaria a la de resonancia del filtro... Lo que tiene una horrible desventaja, y y es que a la salida tendr{ias la frecuencia de oscilacion con la amplitud de la tension de alimentación.
Siempre es posible colocar un filtro extra luego del original, pero no es posible realimentar desde ese filtro, por lo que todas las distorsiones que ese filtro extra introduzca, no son compensables... Revisá, porque hay algo que está mal...

quecus10: el capacitor de 390p no es critico, obvio, el valor tiene que ser cercano al usado... Porque el sonido del ampli algo se degrada al cambiar el valor

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias ejtagle, si me permites otra consulta sobre lo mismo: es preferible 390pf styroflex o 330pf  cerámico, he visto en la mayoría de los montajes cerámicos, tanto en este como en el de 100pf, no es un condensador muy común hoy dia por lo menos aquí, y muchas casas de componentes ni los tienen, el  que sea styroflex tiene que influir si no, no estaría ahí, por su estabilidad me imagino, pero al ver montajes con cerámicos, que según sus autores funcionan  bien….
  Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo usé ceramico multicapa, no hay que exagerar en comprar condensadores con chapa de oro, vale cualquier tipo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## teteloco

Estimado Eduardo .

lo felicito por el diseño me parece excelente y voy a construir 1 para provar en proxima semana, lei todo el post, queria preguntarle como es la respuesta para altas frecuencias de su diseño, ya que los clase D que usamos nosotros ( CROWN) solo los usamos para bajos.


----------



## Fogonazo

teteloco dijo:


> Estimado Eduardo .
> 
> lo felicito por el diseño me parece excelente y voy a construir 1 para provar en proxima semana, lei todo el post, queria preguntarle como es la respuesta para altas frecuencias de su diseño, ya que los clase D que usamos nosotros ( CROWN) solo los usamos para bajos.



Primer página del post:


ejtagle dijo:


> .......... Hay muy pocos amplificadores clase D de *super-alta fidelidad posteados,* y, realmente, creo que este proyecto podría ser muy bueno que quede para la posteridad, y que no se pierda en medio de la enorme ..........



Creo que esta suficientemente claro, si "Alta Fidelidad" debe cubrir *"Todo"* el rango de audio 20-20KHz


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros ya tengo casi listo el circuito ucd. estoy armando la version de 800w a 4 ohmios pero tengo una duda con la bobina de salida y es que si debe ser de 30mh. porque no se donde ley que este valor cambia para esa carga o si es para 2 ohmios
lo otro es que imprimi el pcb y mande a hacer el screen y la sorpresa cuando empese a armar no coinsidian los terminales de los integrados y me toco soldarlos superficialmente osea quedaron los elementos pasivos de un lado y los circuitos del lado del pcb.no se si esto traera problemas de oscilasion

saludos.


----------



## oscar5fg

yo lo imprimi directamente desde el pdf con el acrobat y tuve que hacer varias puebas para que me quedara a escala real, tube que entrar a las propiedades de la impresora y la configure para que imprima al 52 % del tamaño real, y bueno despues habilitar el espejado para posteriormente usar el metodo de la plancha, hace un rato la termine, mañana subo fotos, la tube que estañar porque no me convencia mucho como quedo, me falta practica con este metodo pero bue, por lo menos se parece a la de ustedes


----------



## bra

hola que tal les comento que yo arme el ampli para 200rms para 8 ohms y lo unico que me falta es el inductor de 30uH, ahora la pregunta es sin eso no tendría que emitir aunque sea algún sonido en la salida como para saber si esta vivo ... ??? de antemano gracias.


----------



## Helminto G.

sin el inductor tienes una onda cuadrada modulada por ancho de pulso, no audio frecuencia


----------



## aldemarar

oscar el problema no fue el tamaño, porque aqui alguien subio el pcb con las medidas normales el erros estubo en que tenia que invertir la imagen como si la estubieras viendo en un espejo


----------



## oscar5fg

a bueno, yo lo hice con el original ya que cuando empece por la primera pagina lo baje, y la verdad ya me habia olvidado que se habia subido con la correccion del tamaño, voy a bajarlo asi la proxima me ahorro un paso


----------



## nacho_brc

holaa.. soy nuevo en el foro.. y la verdad me encanto el diseño del amplificador.. e empezado con la electronica hace poco.. y generalmente uno empieza con los amplificadores de audio.. hace poco construi un amplificador de 400wrms que funciona bastante bien.. pero para alimentarlo necesito un transformador de mas de 600w.. por eso me intereso este amplificador.. disipa poco calor y tiene mucho mejor rendimiento (arriba del 90%). me gustaria saber realmente que tan bien se escucha.. tengo varios mosfet tipo n rescatados de algunos circuitos y podria aprovecharlos para experimentar.. solo que tendria que estudiar los datasheets y modificar algunas cosas.. por mientras supongo que voy a abandonar el amplificador que tengo que funciona con transistores en disposicion darlington y le voy a dedicar tiempo al tuyo.. saludos desde mendoza..                
                                                             nacho


----------



## Diego_eliasv

nacho_brc dijo:


> holaa.. soy nuevo en el foro..


 
Bienvenido al foro nacho!! compatriota de la tierra del sol y del buen vino...
Te puedo asegurar que este amplificador te va a sorprender... Yo quede impresionado con su funcionamiento. Muy buena respuesta en frecuencia, a mi criterio, mucho mejor que las etapas tradicionales con ensaladas de transistores. Probalo y ensayalo, y obtendras tus propias conclusiones. Lo unico que que hay que tener muy en cuenta es la bobina, que si lees a lo largo de este tema, veras que se ha hablado mucho de ello. Por otro lado, la calidad de los componentes, ya que yo ultimamente he tenido problemas con eso y ahora les cuento a todos el problema que tuve este fin de semana.

Compañeros yo ya tenia mi Ampli HighEnd ClaseD UCD terminado en caja y funcionando 100% y les recuerdo que hasta lo use sin ensayarlo en un cumpleaños y anduvo todo perfecto. El fin de semana anterior conecte mis equipos de nuevo y lo use un par de horas en casa y todo perfecto. Este fin de semana, procedi a mejorar los previos un poco, en cuanto a sus conecciones y fichas, luego de eso conecte el ampli y un canal no funcionaba. Como habia estado trabajando con el previo, supuse que "algo hice mal" y por eso no me andava un canal. Pero no... el previo andava perfecto, era esa etapa o canal la que no me funcionaba. Entonces a desarmar... Vi que tenia un fusible quemado(rama + de la fuente), lo reemplace conecte y puffffff. Ruido a que algo murio dentro del ampli, saque la placa y medi dandome cuenta que toda salida IRFP mas tip totalmente en cortocircuito. Ahi mismo vi que el fusible de la rama negativa tambien estaba quemado.

Mi pregunta es: es posible que si los 2 fusibles de alimentacion (rama+/-) estuvieran quemados(no se por que motivo) y solo reemplazara uno (+) como lo hice, sin darme cuenta que el otro tambien estuviera quemado,esto origine que se queme toda la salida? Mi amplificador lo alimento con +/- 70Vcc con lo cual la corriente pico serian de 8,75A, para lo cual coloque fusibles de 10A. Escucho opiniones amigos. Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc

gracias por la bienvenida diego.. por lo que decis almenos lo tuviste en funcionamiento.. lastima que tenes que ponerte a revisar de nuevo.. tengo un amigo que trabaja en una casa donde arreglan potencias.. y me dijo exactamente lo mismo que vos.. los transistores mosfet que venden son una porqueria.. lo ideal seria rescatar algunos de circuitos originales... solo que es dificil conseguir que tengan esas caracteristicas de potencia..

por lo del inductor de salida.. a vos no te calentaba exesivamente cierto? porque estube leyendo todo el tema... las 30 y pico de paginas.. jaja.. y creo que es el unico inconveniente que te puede surgir a la hora de armar este diseño.. lo otro seria un desperfecto en algun componente de mala calidad.. como puede ser el driver o algun transistor..


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola nacho. Con respecto a la bobina, si la realizas teniendo en cuenta los criterios de diseños que se recomiendan a lo largo del post, no vas a tener grandes inconvenientes, va a calentar, y eso es inevitable, pero no tiene que "volar" tampoco. Si la realizas con varios hilos eso te disminuye un monton el calor generado. Y con respecto a la calidad de los componentes... es una LOTERIA, al menos por aqui en Mendoza. Yo la tuve funcionando un buen rato, casi 3 semanas, 300+300 RMS, y realmente suena muy bien. Pero como lo conte antes, de un dia para el otro se me murio una etapa. Saludos y suerte en tu proyecto!


----------



## nacho_brc

listo.. gracias por los detalles.. voy a tratar de buscar componentes originales y lo de la bobina ya lo voy a estudiar con mucho mas detenimiento.. de todos modos ahora no creo que junte tiempo y plata para empezar el proyecto..


----------



## BUSHELL

ejtagle dijo:


> ...
> Ahora a la realidad... Vamos a poner un límite sensato a la potencia de este diseño... O sea, que quede claro que el diseño, con los mosfets y modificaciones pertinentes puede dar mucho más que los 1200Wrms de que se habla, pero... Realmente este diseño es para uso casero... Es decir, superada cierta potencia, ya se vuelve muy peligroso... Hay que pensar un poco en la seguridad, muchachos. Un ampli de más de 1kWrms puede , si está mal hecho, provocar un incendio, daños a la propiedad o a las personas... Las tensiones presentes ya empiezan a ser muy peligrosas, al igual que la energía puesta en juego... Un error y se pueden quedar sin un ojo, sin un dedo, o tener un incendio... Mínimamente tendría que tener protecciones contra corto y sobretemperatura, cosa que en aras de hacerlo más sencillo y económico, he suprimido totalmente de este diseño. Realmente, está muy lindo para un proyecto DIY, pero no es apto para venderlo, o para instalarlo en algún lado sin alguna clase de supervisión... Lo mínimo pedible es un par de fusibles... Por eso:
> No voy a contestar preguntas sobre cómo potenciarlo aún más... Se supone que si tienen tantas ganas de tener algo aún más potente, tienen que saber cómo hacer las modificaciones ustedes... Y lo hago a propósito, porque quiero asegurarme que los que intenten armar un ampli de más potencia aún, tienen los conocimientos adecuados para saber las precauciones que hay que tomar para que el ampli no les provoque un daño real....*que quede claro que no hay contestación para superar los 1200Wrms de audio, ok?*



La sentencia final es la que más me gusta. En serio. Puntualizo que yo no soy amante de la potencia bruta. Ya esa edad me pasó, hace rato. Y a tiempo, pues quiero conservar mi audición lo más intacta posible, hasta que esté viejito.En audio, para un hogar, con 20 w tengo más que suficiente. Además, recordemos que no escuchamos W. Escuchamos Decibeles. Y buenos watios, no significan Muchos watios. Pero eso es otro tema. En fin

Anoche, en mis elucubraciones acostumbradas antes de dormirme, me preguntaba: ¿Qué potencia es realmente una potencia sensata en este amplificador? No me refiero a sonorizar un hogar. Me refiero a algo más grande, una cancha, una gran discoteca…etc.

Alguien me dijo alguna vez, que pensar en más allá de 400 W rms, ya no se podía esperar que un amplificador sonara realmente bien. Aclaro que hablábamos de un clase AB. Me decía que a partir de ese punto (más o menos), era mejor pensar en otro tipo de arreglos, como por ejemplo, usar varios amplificadores, crossover activos de dos, tres, cuatro vías + subwooffer1, Subwoofer2,  etc..

Sé que esta pregunta puede tener respuestas muy subjetivas, pero a la luz de la *sensatez*, debe haber algún límite superior. Límite que impongan razones técnicas, razones de seguridad, razones acústicas, en fin. Algunas de estar razones, están expuestas en lo que dice Ejtagle, arriba, entre comillas.

Recuerdo que este diseño, salió de un montón de ideas, aportes técnicos muy bien fundamentados, sugerencias, etc, que varios foristas hicieron para usar solo mosfetes canal N y poder "aumentar" la potencia, más fácilmente. Entendí, en ese momento, que no era lo que desvelaba a Ejtagle (Estábamos ya muy bien con los diseños con el TL074 y el UCD con el LM311, que dan potencia y CALIDAD, más que de requesobra, para un hogar), pero si querían potencia, potencia se podía crear....y salió la criatura
Y, parece ser, que su calidad de sonido, es indiscutible, a juzgar por los comentarios de quienes ya lo construyeron. Mejor que mejor.

Pero, Ejtagle: Vos, como diseñador, hasta qué limite llegarías sensatamente? ¿Con qué voltaje máximo lo alimentarías, aunque se *pueda* alimentar con más?

Un abrazo y de antemano gracias por los comentarios de *todos*, que siempre son enriquecedores.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ya había leído tu comentario.
Pero mi opinión la reservo para un post específico sobre el tema.

Si bien el tema "¿ Cuanta potencia es suficiente ?" es mas que interesante, este no es el post indicado para discutirlo.

Edit:
Un lugar como para opinar puede ser este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/cuanta-potencia-suficiente-32636/#post265530


----------



## nacho_brc

yo tengo abandonado un transformador 220v/220v que usaba mi viejo creo que para aislar.. la verdad nunca pense que tubiera alguna clase de uso ese transformador.. de todos modos nose si me animaria a trabajar con 310v... ya con 35v por ahi mas de un chispazo e tenido la experiencia de sentir.. jaja.. yo creo que mas de uno a conectado algun amplificador sin darse cuenta que lo esta tocando con la mano y el cosquilleo es desagradable.. asiq muchachos hagan caso.. no trabajen con tan altas tensiones.. y menos sin alguna forma de aislar de la red...


----------



## Tacatomon

nacho_brc dijo:


> yo tengo abandonado un transformador 220v/220v que usaba mi viejo creo que para aislar.. la verdad nunca pense que tubiera alguna clase de uso ese transformador.. de todos modos nose si me animaria a trabajar con 310v... ya con 35v por ahi mas de un chispazo e tenido la experiencia de sentir.. jaja.. yo creo que mas de uno a conectado algun amplificador sin darse cuenta que lo esta tocando con la mano y el cosquilleo es desagradable.. asiq muchachos hagan caso.. no trabajen con tan altas tensiones.. y menos sin alguna forma de aislar de la red...



Y eso que no has visto el precio de un condensador de 350V 10,000uF

Es demasiado voltaje. Con +-100V ya estas jugando con la muerte. Un chispazo y destrucción segura.

Saludos!!


----------



## Helminto G.

epitafio:
murio por un amplificador
eso es inútil, sean concientes


----------



## arielcaso

en su frente se leia 052pfri...


----------



## pino2009

JA JA ! se le estampó el IRF en la frente al guaso 

Muchachos, yo aconsejo que utilicen varios amplis de mediana potencia antes que uno solo de gran potencia. Es mas sencillo de distribuir la potencia y es mas confiable.

El pequeño tamaño y reducido peso de los amplis digitales, usando fuentes conmutadas también, y la reducida disipación de potencia, simplifica el montaje de los amplificadores dentro de los baffles. Incluso cada driver puede tener su amplificador propio trabajando en el rango de frecuencias optimo para cada unidad, haciendo que tengamos bafles bi - tri o tetraamplificados con la ventaja en el rendimiento de potencia que tre aparejado.


----------



## adrian2008

haber, yo dejo un comentario no negativo si no que es mi opinion, hay personas que queremos mas potencia, y lo mejor que sea con pocos parlantes esto en mi caso, logicamente ya todos han dicho una y otra vez lo del riesgo, que muerte que daño al projimo etc, pero definitivamente hay quienes queremos mas potencia, por ejemplo en barranquilla (colombia) las personas les gusta mucho que sus equipos suenen durisimo sobre todo con esos ritmos de champeta, y hay muchas que tienen sus equipos o amplificadores que aqui les llamamos hechizos , amplificadores que manejan voltajes de +95 -95 y hasta mas y aun asi los tienen inclusive en barrancabermeja (colombia) tambien, entonces ala verdad que a uno si le gustaria armar algo potente, que defina esos bajos con gran contundencia con gran poder, y logicamente estamos dispuestos a afrontar el riesgo que con lleva si no no andariamos preguntando cosas de como aumentarle la tencion, logicamente que todo llega aun limite, pero realmente con +100 -100 sera exagerado? habria que verlo, la verdad digo estas cosas por que aun no lo he construido, y no se como trabaja con voltajes de +70 -70 o +80 -80 pero si son como muchos que trabajan a ese voltaje y les falta, me armaria el de 100 v yo por ejemplo me gustaria una potencia de 500w por salida, pues hasta ahora he probado amplificadores como por ejemplo el de 200w ampliable a 400w y me ha dejado ganas de mas potencia, yo los saco los sabados en la noche a campo habierto y que desilucion no viaja mucho el sonido no se siente ese bajo firme ni muy potente por eso ami si megustaria armarme uno que entregara unos 500 0 600w con tal que supere tres veces el de (200w ampliable a 400w) tambien arme uno que dejo creo que luciperro uno de 600w lo alimente con +80 -80 tambien me desiluciono esto como para que no digan que se la tengo montada al de ladelec  por que se que no es solo ese, todos siguen hablando muy bien de este ampli ucd, que buena potencia, que buena fidelidad, en verdad estoy intrigado y se que si Dios me lo permite lo hare, y mis respetos al amigo que lo hiso, es in creible que "vacan"
espero no caerles mal por esta opinion pero digo lo que siento.


----------



## Tacatomon

adrian2008 dijo:


> haber, yo dejo un comentario no negativo si no que es mi opinion, hay personas que queremos mas potencia...



Vos eres libre de alimentarlo con el voltaje que quieras. Si te das cuenta, solo comentamos lo peligroso que es y los problemas que se carga. No se puede dejar un solo ampli de gran potencia, por que en un evento puede explotar...

Nadie dice que no lo hagas, ni que está mal. Quienes somos para detenerte. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## nacho_brc

bueno.. queria comentarles que hubo una alta de tension en mi casa y mi viejo amplificador hizo de fusible.. jajaj.. se me volo parte del pcb y algunos transistores.. ya ni ganas me dan de arreglarlo.. asi q*UE* voy a pasar a hacer este ampli definitivamente.. tambien seria bueno comentarles que con los +-50v con los que trabajaba basto para quemar varias cosas.. con un buen riesgo de fuego.. asi q*UE* para los que creen que nunca les van a pasar las cosas.. siempre hay riesgos que hay que tener en cuenta..

por sierto.. medi la tension de la red y daba poco mas de 260v.. es posible denunciar a la empresa que distribuye? o es un margen comun?


----------



## ricardodeni

paciente- doctor me toco la pierna y me duele, me toco el brazo y me duele, me toco la cabeza y me duele, que tengo?

doctor- usted tiene el dedo quebrado.

adrian2008: no será que tus parlantes no estan rindiendo? que parlantes tenes?, con que le aplicas señal a los amplificadores que armaste?

saludos.


----------



## clemen

adrian2008 dijo:


> haber, yo dejo un comentario no negativo si no que es mi opinion, hay personas que queremos mas potencia, y lo mejor que sea con pocos parlantes esto en mi caso, logicamente ya todos han dicho una y otra vez lo del riesgo, que muerte que daño al projimo etc, pero definitivamente hay quienes queremos mas potencia........



Adrian si tienes muchas dudas en cuanto al rendimiento de este ampli. te invito a que lo escuches, si estas ubicado en Barranquilla Col.. Yo lo tengo trabajando en bajos con dos cabinas de 2000 W. el voltaje de alimentaciion es +-95V  Solamente enviame un mensaje y nos ponemos de acuerdo.  Tambien arme uno que publico Luciperro (QSDOG 500-600 W) que se alimenta con dos voltajes.  Tambien lo tengo trabajando con +-95v y lo utilizo en medias y altas frecuencias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

adrian2008 dijo:


> ...hay personas *que queremos mas potencia, y lo mejor que sea con pocos parlantes* esto en mi caso...
> ...
> ...por ejemplo me gustaria una potencia de 500w por salida, pues hasta ahora he probado amplificadores como por ejemplo el de 200w ampliable a 400w y me ha dejado ganas de mas potencia, *yo los saco los sabados en la noche a campo habierto y que desilucion no viaja mucho el sonido no se siente ese bajo firme ni muy potente* por eso ami si megustaria armarme uno que entregara unos 500 0 600w con tal que supere tres veces el de (200w ampliable a 400w) tambien arme uno que dejo creo que luciperro uno de 600w lo alimente con +80 -80 tambien me desiluciono



Espero que lo que te voy a decir no te ofenda, pero si te vas a dedicar a "poner sonido" en lugares abiertos, deberías estudiar sobre el tema antes de buscar potencia bruta en los equipos. Ricardodeni te lo comentó en par de posts atrás, pero en el "campo abierto" hay que usar cajas diseñadas en forma correcta si pretendés que los bajos suenen como corresponde. Y diseñadas correctamente significa *CAJAS CON PARLANTES DE CALIDAD, DE ALTA EFICIENCIA Y ADECUADOS A LAS CAJAS DONDE VAN MONTADOS*.

Eso de usar cajas "hechizas" como dicen ustedes, que se parecen en forma a alguna folded-horn comercial pero adentro tienen un parlante chino de cuarta categoría lo único que va a lograr es que cada vez quieras mas potencia y vas a llegar al punto de quemar los parlantes para que suene "mas duro".


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:


> ...que se parecen en forma a alguna folded-horn comercial pero *adentro tienen un parlante chino de cuarta categoría*...


Me permito extender el concepto: Aunque tengan un buen parlante adentro, pero que no coincide con las especificaciones para las que fue diseñada la caja...
Parlante+Caja son una sola unidad (y es de lo más importante en el sistema de sonido) y no se juega con eso a menos que sepas MUY bien lo que estás haciendo o no te importe perder respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

ezavalla dijo:


> Eso de usar cajas "hechizas" como dicen ustedes, que se parecen en forma a alguna folded-horn comercial pero adentro tienen un parlante chino de cuarta categoría lo único que va a lograr es que cada vez quieras mas potencia y vas a llegar al punto de quemar los parlantes para que suene "mas duro".


 
esta es la realidad de la mayorías de pikup (discomovil) se la pasan embobinando parlantes chinos porque no aguantan esas maquinas monstruosas (60 transistores de potencia por maquina)
asta abren mas la ranura donde va la bobina de los parlantes para hacerles unas bobinas 4 capas o colocarle alambre mas grueso
pero el gran veneficiario es el técnico empírico que no tiene ni idea de que es spl. 
no tengo nada contra los técnico empíricos pero hay que investigar antes de hacer algo 
se que muchos no tenemos para unos rcf,b&c etc.pero no podemos pedirle a un catus manzanas     
saludos


----------



## arielcaso

no se por que se comenta tanto el tema del disjokey si 1º el ampli es high end
2º es para uso particular, como dijo Ejtagle, segun entiendo *no es para hacer plata*, no para trabajar ojo. 
3º de donde sacar tantos parlantes buenos para apreciar el sonido a esa potencia?. los parlantes chinos son imitaciones malisimas de los equipos de audio profesionales , los conos estan hechos de carton de huevera o alguna caja de zapatos reciclada, asi que no es que sea algo mas barato y de inferior calidad, simplemente son otra cosa. osea no se hasta que punto se puede reemplazar un adamson. y bueno poner cualquer parlante en cualquier caja ya es un desproposito del proyecto. 
cuarto, obviamente un ampli casero va a salir mas caro que uno comercial, que es suficiente para escuchar porquerias en las fiestas. un ampli profesional es mas que un simple circuito, el chasis es de acero no de chapa comun , los tornillos no se aflojan, las fichas no fallan en años, soportan sobretension, sobre carga, tiene relays de alimentacion , de parlante , proteccion termica, clip , potenciometro a prueba de parkinson, salidas speakon bornera, entradas xlr balanceadas (no las que te venden en las casa de e. que se desarman) coolers buenos, placas resistentes, soldaduras calculadas para los golpes y el peso de los componentes. se puede rackear con consolas eq`s y demas sin interferencias magneticas ni electricas, no hacen ruido son estables. no se muchisimas cosas imposibles de imitar , sino fijense en las potencias nacionales , hasta la mejor que es la zkx, que se gastaron en hacer algo bueno tienen problemas , unas no se pueden rackear porque meten un ruideraje de mamamia, otras se prende fuego la fusiblera al tiempo, otras suenan XXXXXXX. osea lo mas barato, practico y con valor de reventa es una pote comercial. otra cosa son los parlantes de auto, estan diseñados para hacer ruido no para escuchar musica, quizas haya algunas esepciones. 
se que cada uno le da el uso que quiere, pero hay que tener en cuenta algunas cosas, corrijanme si me equivoco.saludos!


----------



## clemen

Hola para todos.
Por favor alguna idea para evitar que cuando el amplificcador este encendido no interfiera con al señal de TV.
El ampli lo tengo en un gabinete metalico y montado en un rack junto a otros equipos.  El inductor no hace contacto con el gabinete pues lo tengo montado sobre una base de plastico.  El inductor es de nucleo de aire y esta elaborado con un cable multifilar.

Agradezco todos los comentarios.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

clemen dijo:


> Hola para todos.
> Por favor alguna idea para evitar que cuando el amplificcador este encendido no interfiera con al señal de TV.
> El ampli lo tengo en un gabinete metalico y montado en un rack junto a otros equipos. El inductor no hace contacto con el gabinete pues lo tengo montado sobre una base de plastico. El inductor es de nucleo de aire y esta elaborado con un cable multifilar.


 
Hola clemen, el gabinete metalico lo tienes debidamente conectado a "tierra"?


----------



## nacho_brc

tenes los cables de entrada mallados? no comentaste sobre eso..


----------



## seaarg

Eduardo y compañeros del foro:

Acabo de terminar de leer todas las paginas de este post, antes de realizar las siguientes preguntas:

Mi idea es utilizar este ampli, junto con una smps de diseño propio para un subwoofer de automovil. Idealmente usarlo en configuracion para unos 300W o, si la fuente me permite, 350W.

1)- Sobre el diseño de la PCB, para integrar el ampli con la fuente en una sola "potencia" deberia rediseñar la placa a mis necesidades. Eduardo, tendrias la amabilidad de brindarme recomendaciones para el diseño de la placa? (ademas del grosor de pistas y masas en estrella). ¿Con que puntos deberia tener especial atencion? Ejemplo: Pensaria en poner un mosfet de cada "lado" de la potencia, cada uno en su disipador en los cuales tambien iran los mosfets de la fuente y los diodos rectificadores. (todo aislado con mica)

2)- Sobre el inductor de salida: En este ampli, por mas que sea subwoofer es obligatorio ponerlo, por lo tanto: ¿Seria una burrada intentar bobinar un nucleo de ferrita de fuente de PC? Tengo limitaciones de tamaño y temperatura, por lo tanto va con todos los consejos previamente dichos sobre alambres en paralelo, etc.

3)- Tambien sobre el inductor: Los toroides de polvo de hierro en el inductor de fuente de pc, dijiste que soportan unos 5-6A como mucho. ¿Alguna idea si apilando 2 de ellos pueda hacer un nucleo que soporte una alimentacion de unos +-50v 7A (continuos, 14A pico)? (Siempre midiendo con el inductor que tengan el valor del diseño)

Por el momento, esas son mis dudas antes de comenzar.


----------



## alejandrow999

saarg, me tomo el atrevimiento de sugerirte un par de cosas:

a - Que la masa de la bateria y la del amplificador esten aisladas entre sí, para evitar ruidos debidos a bucles de masa al conectar otros equipos. Suelen conectarse entre sí mediante capacitores ceramicos de alta tensión.

b - Los disipadores es bueno que esten referenciados a masa (los de la fuente a la masa de bateria y los del amplificador a masa del amplificador), ya sea mediante un capacitor ceramico o con un conductor o resistencia baja (lo que funcione mejor) para evitar interferencias.

c -  En lo posible, sería bueno que consigas una bobina de choque ya armada, así te evitás dolores de cabeza. Si los choques de 30uH no soportan tal corriente, podés poner varios en serie que sí soporten la intensidad requerida (las inductancias así se suman).
Pero si agarrás el toroide grande de PC (el mayor), creo que puede servir. 

IMPORTANTE: ojo con el *"efecto pumping"* ( ese efecto en que el inductor ,y el parlante piden energía de una rama de la fuente y la devuelven a la otra; ejtagle habló de esto unos comentarios atrás). A bajas frecuencias y corrientes de varios amperios, este efecto es muy notorio (la tensión en la rama en desuso puede incrementarse varias decenas de voltios). Incluso estoy pensando que este efecto pudo haberle destruido el amplificador a un par de usuarios que le exigieron mucha potencia, con grandes tensiones de alimentación. Puede minimizarse:
- Aumentando la capacidad en la alimentación;
- Usar una regulación muy buena en ambas ramas; 
- Modificar el diseño para que quede en puente (en el montaje puente, el efecto pumping se reduce a un pequeño rizado de alta frecuencia, y nada mas que eso). Pero hay que modificar toda la realimentación.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg

alejandro:

Atrevase!, necesito todas las sugerencias posibles 

a)- Si, la masa del secundario estaria aislado del primario por medio de un optoacoplador para la regulacion. Ya tuve problemas con esto la primera vez y se soluciono asi, lo que nunca me quedo claro es porque ya que la masa del ampli y la de la bateria estan unidas por la masa de la salida RCA del equipo del auto, pero funciona.
b)- Excelente, los mosfets de fuente quedaran sin mica en el disipador y vere como hago con la masa del ampli.
c)- En serie? Podra ser en paralelo? Digo esto por que soporten la intensidad, mas alla de la inductancia. El trafo de ferrite de la PC no es toroide, sino nucleo EI, pero supongo que la forma es lo de menos.

Sobre el efecto pumping, en mi primera version la fuente esta regulada poniendo el opto entre +42v y -42v, pero esto me desplaza el punto GND supongo. Habra que ver una mejor regulacion. No me extiendo mas en este tema porque no quiero desvirtuar este thread que es sobre el ampli, no su fuente. Lo que si te pediria es si te podrias extender sobre el diseño puente, aunque sea con un mensaje privado asi no afectamos al resto de los usuarios en este thread.

Muchas gracias! toda sugerencia es bienvenida. Me preocupa modificar la placa sin tener en cuenta factores como EMI, etc. y que no funcione.

Dijo ejtagle:
"Ganancia de tensión: Simplemente, llega a máxima potencia con 2Vpp de señal de entrada (se puede cambiar con una resistencia)"

No estoy seguro que señal de salida tengo en el autoestereo ya que aun no la medi. En caso de que sea menor a 2Vpp, ¿Cual seria la resistencia a cambiar? ¿Achicar o agrandar?

Una pregunta mas: Ya que integro ampli con fuente, al trafo de la fuente le puedo derivar un segundo secundario de +3v y -3v, ¿seria correcto hacer esto, regulandolos con los 78xx y 79xx en 3V? Si es asi, ¿cuantos miliamperes aprox? (si son menos de 100 me alcanzaria con la serie 78Lxx)
Sobre lo mismo: Tiene que ser exactamente 3V y no funciona con 3.3 o 3.1?


----------



## alejandrow999

Bueno, seaarg:

a - La idea de la masa aislada es evitar las formación de "espiras o bucles de masa" (una espira que recibe el campo magnético, generando tensiones aleatorias entre diferentes puntos del conductor , o lo que es lo mismo, ruido). Esto es bueno respetarlo en cualquier circuito analógico.

b - A los disipadores se lo referencia de alguna forma a masa para que no se comporten como emisora de interferencias (como una antena).
Los MOSFETS' de la fuente, al no tener mica, pueden producir espiras de masa. Si los efectos adversos son notorios, poniéndoles la mica podés solucionar el problema.

c - Las bobinas pueden ir en serie o en paralelo. Eso depende de la inductancia nominal y las corrientes que soportan. Lo ideal seria usar una sola. Pero si una sola no se la banca, o queres minimizar las pérdidas... no creo que haya problema en usar varias.
y rebobinar un nucleo de ferrita ( cuadrado, toroidal....) es algo bastante empírico, y no sé si obtendrás buenos resultados.

d - Hablando de realimentaciones de la fuente, creo que es más seguro realimentar ambas ramas juntas. Y con una buena capacidad de filtrado (creo que 4700uF andan bien) el efecto pumping no va a ser tan notorio (tal vez 10V por rama a muy baja frecuencia, no creo que pase de eso).

e - La ganancia en frecuencias de audio: se calcula como en cualquier otro amplificador no-inversor. En este diseño es de aproximadamente 40. Igual yo no modificaría este valor: me parece más factible preamplificarla un poco.

f - El tema de lo 3v: eso ejtagle dijo algo de que eran criticos, pero no creo que deban ser tan exactos (obviamente, él es quien sabe cuanto puedan variar).Y la corriente que pide esa rama es poca, asi que un par de reguladores sencillos pueden andar.

Saludos.


----------



## walking

hola a todos, mis saludos a todos los participantes de este foro, mi gran admiracion al Ing. Eduardo por sus grandes aportes.  
mi pregunta es la siguiente: se pueden reemplazar los mosfets por unos IGBTs ??? es que tengo unos BUB 313d que eran de un AC drive (variador de velocidad) y dada sus caracteristicas similares, podria implementarse en la etapa de salida de este gran diseño.
gracias a todos!!!

perdon...rectifico...BUP313D... gracias!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Para clemen, ya dijeron que una buena coneccion de el chasis a tierra, y tambien puedes usar un filtro EMI en la entrada del transformador lineal, asi, si la RF se esta dispersando por la linea de alimentacion, con este filtro podras atenuarla.


----------



## seaarg

Muchas gracias alejandro por tomarte tu tiempo en las anotaciones. Tendre en cuenta estos datos.

Sobre bobinar a mano un ferrite, no "deberia" haber problema ya que lo testeo con inductometro al valor dado en el esquema. Igual lei, creo que en este post, que esto no es muy seguro.


----------



## ejtagle

Para seaarg... los 3.3v no son críticos... simplemente usé 3v para disminuir un poco la disipación en el LM, pero, no es critico en lo más mínimo... en el caso de este UCD. Tomará 20mA, o capaz que menos de los +/-3v
El tema de usar un núcleo de pc de inductor, creo que es posible, y talvez necesite entrehierro. Acordate que lo importante es la inductancia a la corriente máxima, no la inductancia a corriente 0. El medidor de inductancia deberia poder medir la inductancia con corriente contínua superpuesta, porque sino, las mediciones no son reales.
Para walking, Si a los IGBTs les da la frecuencia de conmutación (al menos 250khz), puede ser... pero , es un desperdicio. Los mosfets te deberían dar mejor resultado.
Sobre el tema de rediseñar la placa, hay un detalle que nadie ha nombrado... no sólo es importante la masa en estrella, sino que también hay 2 cosas más: Hay que minimizar la longitud de las pistas que manejan corriente y alta frecuencia. Eso es para evitar la radiación de interferencia. Pistas gruesas y cortas. También es muy importante el punto exacto del que se toma la realimentación. Debe tomarse de los bornes del parlante y no de otro lado. Analizen bien cómo está diseñada la placa que hice. Todos esos cortes en las pistas de masa y la "caprichosa" toma de la realimentación del punto exacto del que se alimenta el parlante. Sino, pierde calidad y puede llegar a no funcionar adecuadamente. También es muy importante los capacitores de desacoplo de alimentación (los de 1u) que deben estar lo más cerca de los mosfets... Enfin, un tema demasiado largo para detallar acá..
Saludos!


----------



## seaarg

Gracias, ejtagle por los detalles. Estoy pensando que quiza pueda implementar un diseño igual a tu placa, con la excepcion de realocar los componentes de "detras" de los mosfets. De esta forma hago el gabinete para el ampli+fuente con los disipadores + tapa de aluminio. (1 disipador para el ampli, el del otro costado para la fuente)


----------



## clemen

Muchas gracias a todos por la informacion


----------



## churchil13

Hola a todos solo queria darles las gracias por los esquemas y consejos que dan en este foro. He armado este amplificador junto con el preamplificador de tupolep y un par de vumeters con lm3915 y es un BOMBA cuando pueda subire unas fotos.
Es una autentica pasada cero ruidos y potencia a tope. Altavoz Beyma 12ga50.


----------



## Helminto G.

alguien con menos flojera que yo seria tan amable de contar cuantos lo han armado satisfactoriamente (creo que es la unica manera de armar este ampli), es mera curiosidad, que buen proyecto


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, antes que nada, mi agradecimiento al Sr. ejtagle por semejante belleza.
Les comento mi experiencia, después de haber leído todo el tema (mientras lo iba armando): lo hice para +-70V.
En la primer prueba me llevé una desilusión, calentamiento excesivo en los tr chicos y en la bobina (hecha con alambre de 1mm de diámetro), y cuando le conecto el parlante siento el "clásico ruido del offset", entonces mido con el tester (en DC) y había casi 500mV (que después de leer los post ejtagle dice que en realidad no es contínua). Ya un poco bajoneado lo pruebo a más potencia (por cierto la calidad del sonido es de no creer) y noto que a unos 100W a 4 Ohm se escucha una distorsión muy fea....noooo. Ahí dejé todo porque no tenía más tiempo. 
A la semana veo una recomendación de ejtagle: que la fuente necesitaba una buena capacidad. Entonces, como tenía solo 4700u por rama, le agrego 4700u más... y santo remedio!!!!! Era eso nomás. Todavía me quedaba solucionar el tema del offset y del calentamiento.
Leyendo...leyendo... encuentro que es normal que calentaran los tr chicos, bueno igual me asusta un poco esa temperatura, la cual se incrementará cuando esté el circuito montado en un gabinete, eso lo puedo solucionar momentáneamente con un cooler.
Ahora solo quedaba el tema del "offset". Leyendo y probando eso lo solucioné haciendo varias modificaciones de valores al circuito, notaba que variando los valores del filtro de salida variaba el "offset" (entre conillas porque no se si es DC, no tengo osciloscopio). Entonces estos fueron los cambios definitivos:

1) A R14 le puse una de 10k en paralelo.
2) El capacitor de 1u5 lo cambié por uno de 2u2.
3) Tuve que hacer la bobina de 100u con núcleo de aire sobre un carrete de estaño y alambre de 2mm de diámetro para que calentara menos.

Así quedó de maravillas.

Quisiera que el Sr. ejtagle dé su opinión al respecto, en qué afectan al funcionamiento estos cambios. También preguntarle si se puede utilizar tr de más potencia en lugar de los 2n5401 (tipo mje350 de 20W) para evitar usar cooler y si en Córdoba se consiguen los capacitores de 1u/100V de tamaño reducido, porque acá son exageradamente grandes y quedan muy feo. Cuando pueda subo unas fotos..

Saludos a todos y no me voy a cansar de agradecerle a ejtagle...


----------



## alejandrow999

crazysound: no soy Ejtagle pero igual te comento un par de cosas:

-Transistores de potencia: suelen ser mucho mas lentos que los de baja señal (pueden superar los 100MHz), así que puede haber problemas de funcionamiento. Igual no pude encontrar la frecuencia maxima de trabajo del MJE350. Y tus 2n5401 deben estar disipando unos 400mW aproximadamente (70V x 6mA).

- Bajaste el valor efectivo de R14, minimizando la impedancia de entrada y aumentando considerablemente la frecuencia de corte del filtro que forma con C10 y R10. También atenúa un poco más la señal de entrada.

-Cambiaste la frecuencia de polo (1/2pi raiz(LC)) del filtro de choque. Ahora son 11kHz, en vez de 24kHz. Tambien cambiaste el Q (R/Xl), modificando la relación desfase-frecuencia, amplitud-frecuencia, y ahora la frecuencia de oscilacion del amplificador debe estar alrededor de los 100kHz.  

Creo que eso es lo que varia.


Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Alejandrow999, gracias por tu evaluación sobre mis cambios, según vos el filtro tendría que eliminar las frecuencias altas? Porque la verdad no hay cambio en el sonido para nada..

Saludos..


----------



## nacho_brc

quizas son tal altas las frecuencias que practicamente no son audibles para cualquier persona.. no creo que el humano escuche arriba de los 25khz


----------



## alejandrow999

crazysound: el filtro como lo hiciste, va a atenuar bastante las frecuencias por encima de 10kHz. También a esas frecuencias hay un gran desfase. Por ahi esas frecuencias no son tan notorias a la hora de escuchar música... Y hay gente que no llega a percibir los 20kHz tampoco.

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Nacho-brc, me refiero a los 11kHz que nombra Alejandrow999.

Saludos...



alejandrow999 dijo:


> crazysound: el filtro como lo hiciste, va a atenuar bastante las frecuencias por encima de 10kHz. También a esas frecuencias hay un gran desfase. Por ahi esas frecuencias no son tan notorias a la hora de escuchar música... Y hay gente que no llega a percibir los 20kHz tampoco.
> 
> Saludos.


Alejandrow999, yo tenía la misma idea que vos pero te repito que NO hay cambios en el sonido, es excelente en toda la banda.

Saludos..


----------



## Daniel

Hola a toda la gente del foro, les escribo para hacerles una pregunta, hace tiempo que vengo leyendo sobre multiamplificacion y mi sueño es poder hacerme uno con este amplicador publicado por ejtgle en diferentes potencias pero la pregunta concreta es la siguiente:
en la pagina 2 de este foro mas precisamente el mensaje 22 de ivan francisco habla de un equipo multiamplificado con subwoofer incluido, ahora bien de donde puedo tomar la señal? o existen crossover de 3 vias con salida para subwoofer?, espero me puedan responder
saludos para todos
daniel


----------



## LUILLIMX

la verdad no se si los hay en el mercado de alta calidad pero si quieres uno funcional te lo puedo pasar


----------



## Fogonazo

Daniel dijo:


> Hola a toda la gente del foro, les escribo para hacerles una pregunta, hace tiempo que vengo leyendo sobre multiamplificacion y mi sueño es poder hacerme uno con este amplicador publicado por ejtgle en diferentes potencias pero la pregunta concreta es la siguiente:.....


En esta dirección escribes *Crossover*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## Daniel

Hola a todos y gracias por responder, Fogonazo voy a buscar en el foro ni bien me desocupe, gracias por el dato
LUILLIMX si eres tan amable me podrias pasar el circuito de ese que nombras, desde ya muchas gracias
saludos para todos
daniel


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Un subwoofer es un simple filtro pasabajos a una frecuencia determinada que generalmente se encuentra entre 80 y 100Hz (a veces menos).

Saludos.


----------



## nacho_brc

yo tengo una pregunta sobre este amplificador.. me preocupa el tranformador que tengo que usar.. para 200w rms a 8ohm el esquema dice que tiene que dar 7.3 amperes y +-57v, segun tengo entendido necesito un transformador de secundario 40v + 40v  pero no tengo bien en claro que potencia necesito... tenia ganas de armar 2 etapas para hacerlo estereo.. pero dispongo de un trafo de 600w.. ira a alcanzar? mi otra pregunta es si quiero armar un tercer amplificador de 625w 8ohm que potencia de transformador necesitaria? para ese solo obviamente, seria un proyecto a futuro separado de los otros dos..


----------



## crazysound

nacho_brc dijo:


> yo tengo una pregunta sobre este amplificador.. me preocupa el tranformador que tengo que usar.. para 200w rms a 8ohm el esquema dice que tiene que dar 7.3 amperes y +-57v, segun tengo entendido necesito un transformador de secundario 40v + 40v  pero no tengo bien en claro que potencia necesito... tenia ganas de armar 2 etapas para hacerlo estereo.. pero dispongo de un trafo de 600w.. ira a alcanzar? mi otra pregunta es si quiero armar un tercer amplificador de 625w 8ohm que potencia de transformador necesitaria? para ese solo obviamente, seria un proyecto a futuro separado de los otros dos..


Nacho_brc, el rendimiento de esta clase de amplificadores es aproximadamente del 90%. Solo te queda sacar una simple cuenta...


----------



## Tacatomon

Usá el tema de Fogonazo donde dimensiona las fuentes de poder para los amplificadores en base al rendimiento y a la potencia de salida deseada.

Saludos!!!


----------



## LUILLIMX

aqui esta  y te hare una pregunta de veras funciona este ampli..?
el filtro puedes ajustarlo  a la Fr que  necesites


----------



## Tacatomon

El amplificador funciona, lo armé y sale a la primera, puedes mirar los comentarios que están a lo largo del tema

Saludos!!


----------



## luisgrillo

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Nacho-brc, me refiero a los 11kHz que nombra Alejandrow999.
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> 
> Alejandrow999, yo tenía la misma idea que vos pero te repito que NO hay cambios en el sonido, es excelente en toda la banda.
> 
> Saludos..




Que tal compañero, Recuerda que la electronica  es ciencia exacta.

si hiciste el filtro ese, el corte esta en esa misma frecuencia.

Tienes osciloscopio para medir la respuesta si es plana en el rango de 20hz a 20khz?

O solo lo haces por oido??


----------



## manguz

Hola a todos. Vengo del otro hilo del UCD, para algunos que tuvieron problemas con un soplido, que no se va, es persistente, les recomiendo que cambien el LM311 y su marca. Yo haciendo las pruebas con el UCD de hasta 200W, tenía 3 marcas de 311 distintos, todos N, ningun H, y al poner una marca, me hacia un soplido que seguía por mas que ponía el pote de entrada estaba a cero. Al cambiarlo por otro de marca ST que tenía, el soplido cesó y al poner el pote a cero, en el parlante no se escuchaba absolutamente nada, costaba creer que estuviera encendido.
Bueno, espero el dato les sirva, y que alguién me responda si sabe el problema que tengo, que está en el otro hilo. Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo compré Texas Instruments, por que pensaba que eran buenos... De hecho son buenos, pero en base a lo que comentas, ya me pone a dudar... Conseguiré unos STmicro y de otras marcas a ver que tal. El amplificador que armé no tiene mucho ruido, pero hay, ya veré que podemos hacer...

PS: Como hiciste las pruebas, Ya que si cortocircuitas la entrada de audio, prácticamente se apaga el amplificador y no suena nada. Era un pre, una mixer?

Saludos


----------



## Daniel

Buen dia gente y disculpen la insistencia pero no comprendo la coneccion de un subwoofer en un sistema multiamplificado, hasta donde yo entiendo son 3 amplificadores por canal para cada frecuencia, es decir graves, medios y agudos, segun mis conocimientos se podria conectar un subwoofer o dos en los amplificadores de graves mediante el o los correspondientes filtros, pero que tengan las 3 frecuencias y aparte el subwoofer me termino de desorientar, podria ser que a la salida de graves del crossover activo agregue una segunda salida y le conecte el filtro para sub o es una locura lo que estoy diciendo?, agradeceria si alguien me puede aclarar la duda
Saludos para todos
daniel

PD. La pregunta surge con motivo del comentario nº 22 de ivan francisco en la pagina 2 de este foro

LUILLIMX muchas gracias por el circuito, igualmente creo que ese mismo lo tengo en carpeta, creo que cambiando las 3 resistencias con asteriscos para mas o para menos no recuerdo bien (las 3 del mismo valor) varias la frecuencia de corte del filtro
saludos para todos
daniel


----------



## nacho_brc

crazysound dijo:


> Nacho_brc, el rendimiento de esta clase de amplificadores es aproximadamente del 90%. Solo te queda sacar una simple cuenta...


 
la verdad.. en realidad las cuentas las habia hecho mal.. por eso me entro la duda.. yo habia tomado la corriente pico como corriente nominal.. y entre todos los papeles con cuentas que tengo por aca se me armo un lio jaja.. gracias por responder de todos modos.. si tengo mas dudas las voy a postear.. saludos..


----------



## crazysound

luisgrillo dijo:


> Que tal compañero, Recuerda que la electronica es ciencia exacta.
> 
> si hiciste el filtro ese, el corte esta en esa misma frecuencia.
> 
> Tienes osciloscopio para medir la respuesta si es plana en el rango de 20hz a 20khz?
> 
> O solo lo haces por oido??


 
Hola luisgrillo, es solo oído , y no me funciona mal. Este es el procedimiento que hice y no hay cambios audibles: lo tuve funcionando con 32uH durante unas horas, luego lo apagué (ya con el soldador caliente) y cambié rápidamente la bobina a 100uH y lo volví a prender. 
Aparte lo hice con los parlantes y la música que uso siempre (que conozco bien).

Es la única forma que encontré de sacar el "offset"!!!!!!!!!!

Saludos...


----------



## jgrey

ustedes medejan asombrado pero me podrian enviar fotitos de ampli... ya armado o un videito.....que estoy que me pelo por armarlo....sal...u..2s....


----------



## ejtagle

Para crazysound: Creo que te puedo explicar lo que está pasando, y el porqué no percibes cambio en la respuesta en frecuencia, aún con una frecuencia de corte del filtro de salida por debajo de 20khz...

Gracias a la realimentación posterior al filtro, la respuesta del ampli UCD es plana, aún si el filtro LC de salida corta por debajo de los 20 khz...  Es decir. justamente, la realimentación compensa la pérdida de frecuencias agudas causadas por el filtro... Eso lo logra aumentando la potencia de las frecuencias agudas, de tal forma que una vez que atraviesan el filtro, la respuesta es plana. 

Pero eso implica que el ampli no será capaz de alcanzar la potencia máxima a altas frecuencias. De hecho, la potencia máxima sólo es alcanzable hasta la frecuencia de corte del filtro... De ahí en más, la potencia máxima para frecuencias mayores a la de corte del filtro LC empieza a disminuir a tazón de 20db por década (en potencia)... 

No se percibe al oirlo porque en audio, lo normal es que la potencia máxima requerida por las señales (música), disminuya también con la frecuencia, por lo que para temas musicales normales no vas a notar falta de potencia... Pero, la realidad es que si a 2khz da 200W, con una frecuencia de corte de 10khz, a 20khz no va a dar más que 100W con suerte

Saludos!


----------



## nacho_brc

muchachos.. me baje hace poquito un programa que se llama audacity.. con ese programa se pueden generar tonos a distintas frecuencias.. supongo que la mayoria de ustedes ya tiene ese programa o uno parecido.. pero no pierdo nada en comentarlo.. saludoss


----------



## Cacho

No entendí el sentido del post, Nacho.

Pero la idea de este mensaje no era esa, sino hacer un poco de "publicidad" *de este hilo*.
El próximo que aparezca con la duda de si la bobina puede ser de tantos o cuantos, micro o mili Henry y esas cosas, a leer el link.

Saludos


----------



## lucastorra

gente, muyy buen aporte el del flaco este, pero alguien ya lo hi*z*o y anduvo?

por q*UE* en un futuro alomejor haga una potencia grande, pero primero q*U*iero empezar con otra por q*UE* todavia no hi*c*e nada y no me q*U*iero empezar con algo groso. pero en un futuro no muy lejano lo voy a hacer. pero q*U*iero saber si a alguien ya le anduvo.


----------



## Tacatomon

lucastorra dijo:


> gente, muyy buen aporte el del flaco este, pero alguien ya lo hiso y anduvo?
> 
> por q en un futuro alomejor haga una potencia grande, pero primero qiero empezar con otra por q todavia no hise nada y no me qiero empezar con algo groso. pero en un futuro no muy lejano lo voy a hacer. pero qiero saber si a alguien ya le anduvo.



¿Por que no lees el tema?
Varios users del foro lo han armado y la mayoría ha quedado satisfecho (Me incluyo)

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho

lucastorra dijo:


> ... alguien ya lo hi*z*o y anduvo?...


Leé el tema completo antes de postear una pregunta.
Lo que querés saber ya de ha dicho, y más de una vez.

Por otro lado, no estás en un chat. Por favor escribí como un adulto en el foro.

Saludos

Edit: Me ganó Tutujamón en la respuesta.


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> Edit: Me ganó Tutujamón en la respuesta.



Ahora si :enfadado::enfadado: ¿Acaso parezco jamón?


Saludos!!! 

¿Tutu?


----------



## el-rey-julien

increíble la cantidad de veces que nombran  mal ,al  tutankamon y eso es porque se enchincha ,


----------



## Helminto G.

cual tal kabb... mon?
no se enoje tacatomon, lo que sacas por usar ese sobrenombre (que bueno que no saben que significa el mio)


----------



## Tacatomon

Helminto G. dijo:


> cual tal kabb... mon?
> no se enoje tacatomon, lo que sacas por usar ese sobrenombre (que bueno que no saben que significa el mio)



Yo sí se...


----------



## Helminto G.

bueno almenos no has dicho que que asco, mejor seguimos hablando del exelente ampli antes de que vayamos a moderacion


----------



## sebadfc

Hola a todos ... Eduardo muchas gracias funciona muy bien lo probé con 2 Pioneer de 12 Pulgadas 4 ohms cada uno en paralelo 2ohms , y ningún problema muy poco temperatura, yo creo q con el disipador de fuente de PC y un cooler ya esta. 
Te cuento que lo arme con 2 IRFP460 porque los tenia y re bien, en +54 -54V, es mas inicialmente no leí todo el foto y puse electrolíticos en C12 y C22 cuando le di rosca después de un minuto volaron los dos electrolíticos al mismo tiempo, y eso creo yo provoco que se quemara todo menos lo dos IRFP460, murieron los 2n5401, Lm311, Ir2110 y hasta quemo un zener de 3V,(el LM311 y el IR2110 literalmente se partieron al medio) creo que el problema inicial fue que se puso en corto algún 2n5401, y le mando 53V al LM311 y a la entrada del IR2110 , la pata de salida del LM (1) se fundió como la entrada(12) del IR , se podrá intercalar alguna resistencia para evitar esta quemazón,
Por otro lado la frecuencia del oscilación actual es de 80Khz, que cambiando la bobina varia un poco , bajando la capacidad de C4 baja mas, cual es el componente predomínate en la frecuencia, en la realimentación? como para tratar de subirla un poco
Bueno por ultimo, note que con la entrada a masa totalmente potenciómetro a 0, a veces no arranca a oscilar cuando aplico entrada arranca y anda perfecto, que podrá ser 
Muchas gracias te re pásate con este amplificador
Saludos Sebastian.-


----------



## crazysound

ejtagle dijo:


> Para crazysound: Creo que te puedo explicar lo que está pasando, y el porqué no percibes cambio en la respuesta en frecuencia, aún con una frecuencia de corte del filtro de salida por debajo de 20khz...
> 
> Gracias a la realimentación posterior al filtro, la respuesta del ampli UCD es plana, aún si el filtro LC de salida corta por debajo de los 20 khz... Es decir. justamente, la realimentación compensa la pérdida de frecuencias agudas causadas por el filtro... Eso lo logra aumentando la potencia de las frecuencias agudas, de tal forma que una vez que atraviesan el filtro, la respuesta es plana.
> 
> Pero eso implica que el ampli no será capaz de alcanzar la potencia máxima a altas frecuencias. De hecho, la potencia máxima sólo es alcanzable hasta la frecuencia de corte del filtro... De ahí en más, la potencia máxima para frecuencias mayores a la de corte del filtro LC empieza a disminuir a tazón de 20db por década (en potencia)...
> 
> No se percibe al oirlo porque en audio, lo normal es que la potencia máxima requerida por las señales (música), disminuya también con la frecuencia, por lo que para temas musicales normales no vas a notar falta de potencia... Pero, la realidad es que si a 2khz da 200W, con una frecuencia de corte de 10khz, a 20khz no va a dar más que 100W con suerte
> 
> Saludos!


 
Hola Eduardo, gracias por responder a mi consulta, realmente cada vez me asombro más de tus conocimientos...
Entonces sabés como eliminar esta "seudo contínua"? Porque es molesta y perjudicial la carga.... y porsupuesto que atenta contra el Hi-End..

Te comento, con los valores del filtro original, es de 500mV aprox.

(Ahora armé el UCD del otro post y tiene el mismo problema, encima es de 850mV!!!)

Gracias de antemano...

Ah, me olvidaba, también armé el del TL074 y tiene el mismo problema (lo tengo con bobina y capacitor).
Todos funcionaron en el 1° intento pero con ese detalle.


----------



## sebadfc

Estimado crazysound, yo creo que tu problema puede ser la bobina de salida, a mi me paso algo parecido, pero con el osciloscopio pude ver que no es continua es la alta frecuencia 200Kkz que pasa por el filtro de salida (Formado por L1 y C4) cuando le agregue unas vueltas a la bobina bajo a casi 0V, ojo con los toroidales de las fuentes de PC "los amarillos" , calientan y dejan pasar la alta frecuencia , debe ser por el tipo de material.
Igulmente no es 100% seguro es para que lo tengas en cuanta, aca el maestro es Eduardo.
un abrazo Sebastian


----------



## ejtagle

para crazysound... Con el UCD puede ser que hubiera tensión de contínua (yo lo asociaría a un LM311 "pinchado"), pero en cambio la version con el TL074 ya es poco creible, ya que realimenta antes del inductor... o sea, no he logrado reproducir ese problema ... Les pediría un favor... La bobina reháganla con alambre AWG29, y un montón de ellos en paralelo. los pueden retorcer a todos entre sí para formar un hilo más grueso, y con él hacer el inductor. En el sitio de cálculo de inductores, simplemente se asume que todos los hilos retorcidos entre sí forman un único hilo del díametro equivalente que les quede. 
La cantidad de hilos exacta a poner en paralelo es simple de calcular: Cada hilo soporta 1.2A, por lo que la cantidad de hilos en paralelo a retorcer será de (Vcc/Rparlante)/1.2
Además, cuidado con la tensión del capacitor de poliester de salida... Tiene que ser de al menos Vcc volts. Y también mucho cuidado con el capacitor de realimentación C1, ya que TIENE que soportar Vcc volts.. Eso se me pasó en el diagrama de indicar...
Lo otro que se puede intentar es bajar R14, para ver si disminuye el offset de salida. Pero si disminuyen R14, hay que subir C9 en la misma proporción, cosa que el producto de ambos valores permanezca constante...
Por último... Ojo al filtrado de la fuente de alimentación que usen... 4700uF por rama por cada 200Wrms ... O incluso más, y los caps cerámicos de 100n en paralelo a esos electrolíticos.
Y también, usen cable blindado para la entrada de audio, y no lo pasen cerca de los cables que van al parlante o los cables de la fuente de alimentación... al igual que el inductor, que tiene que estar lejos de los cables de entrada de audio y de la placa...
A ver si con eso se les van los problemas...

Saludos!


----------



## crazysound

Hola Seba, la bobina es con núcleo de aire, y la tuve que modificar para solucionar el problema (al igual que el capacitor). Pero esto conlleva a otro problema, según Eduardo: la pérdida de potencia en las frecuencias superiores a la Fc.

Saludos... 

Estimado Eduardo, por lo que decís me parece que "tengo un poco de todo" en la salida. Ya que bajé R14 hasta un poco menos de 10k (10k//47k), más me parece muy baja impedancia de entrada, no se que opinás... 
También tuve que modificar el filtro, razón por la cual pienso que hay alta frecuencia, ya que estos cambios no afectarían a la DC: bobina de 100uHy hecha con alambre de 2mm de diámetro en carrete de estaño (no calienta casi nada) + capacitor de 2u2/400V, no se consigue más chico..
Estaba pensando... se podrá aumentar C1 para eliminar esta alta frecuencia? (Es solo intuición de tanto renegar con los clase AB). 
Con estos valores tengo, medidos con un tester en DC, solo 10mV. Y se escucha excelente. Y tomé todas las precausiones del caso, no soy nuevo en el armado de amplificadores. Sí en los "D".
También pensé en la red de Zobel, pero después dije: "si tengo que llevar el capacitor de salida hasta 2u2, esta red con un cap. de 100n + una R de 10 ohm no va influir en nada"..
Lamentablemente no tengo osciloscopio para mostrarte la señal.

Espero que tengas un haz en la manga....

Saludos amigo....


----------



## crazysound

Se me ocurre algo: los capacitores que van en paralelo a las ramas de la fuente (3 de 1uF por rama) son de poliester, los "caramelos" de 1u/400V. Acá no se consiguen otros..

Saludos.. 

pd: en la versión ucd de 200W también le puse éstos de poliester (solo que son de 470n) y tengo el mismo problema, mido -850mV. Los cuales elimino de igual forma que en el de 1250W: agrandando la bobina y el capacitor.


----------



## ejtagle

Algo tenés que poder conseguir en cerámicos... Aunque sea poner en paralelo unos cuantos... Los de poliester no son tan buenos como bypass de alta frecuencia, que es lo que se necesita acá...
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> Algo tenés que poder conseguir en cerámicos... Aunque sea poner en paralelo unos cuantos... Los de poliester no son tan buenos como bypass de alta frecuencia, que es lo que se necesita acá...
> Saludos!



No importa cuantos condensadores cerámicos pongamos?
Me refiero a que entre más pongamos, mejor desempeño?

Saludos Ejtagle


----------



## bebeto

Tacatomon dijo:


> No importa cuantos condensadores cerámicos pongamos?
> Me refiero a que entre más pongamos, mejor desempeño?
> 
> Saludos Ejtagle


 

Cre que con poner en paralelo unos cuantos se refiere, hasta alcanzar el valor necesario... ( creo yo )

Saludos Tacatomon 

(Díos que nombre trabado a la hora de escribirlo)


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, por eso mi duda... entre los condensadores, por rama se hacen 3uF, podrían ponerse más, pero si no se logra un mejor desempeño... He ahí mi duda.

Saludos!!!

PS: Tacatomon no es un nombre para nada difícil, les falta practica con el teclado...  jejeje


----------



## Miguel Fabian

Hola colega¡¡¡, la verdad un aporte ¡excelente!, tengo la placa montada lista con todos los componentes, solo me falta el ir 2110 que lo estoy esperando con ansias, sin ánimos de desmerecer si esto que esta publicado es realmente funcional como dice, sin dudas revolucionara todo lo que es potencia en audio pro, estuve un año y medio avocado al desarrollo del clase "d",lo máximo que alcance fue un 65 por ciento de eficiencia lo cual me hace deducir que nunca funciono como tal, adapte mis diseños de circuitos clase ab a los irf p que me han dado un buen resultado, pero claro, nunca supere el 65 por ciento de eficiencia, para mi que soy un loco del power no sirve, las perdidas en calor me ponen de los pelos, a la brevedad estaré posteando circuitos switching de fuentes alimentados con 220 volt,  muy sencillos y funcionales que vengo haciendo y usando hace tiempo, desde ya muchísimas gracias por tu aporte y a todos los que han trabajado en el desarrollo de este mountruito.Saludos.


----------



## alejandrow999

Sobre los capacitores: uno tiende a estudiarlos como ideales, pero sus características son muy diferentes de un material a otro (capacidad, volumen, ESR, ELR, capacidad-frecuencia,temperatura-capacidad, corrientes de fugas.... y un largo etcétera) que hace que en algunas aplicaciones, algunos materiales funcionen excelente y otros solo empeoren las cosas.
Por ejemplo: los capacitores ceramicos de alto k (los cerámicos más berretas) funcionan fantásticamente para desacoplo de líneas de alimentación, pero si los reemplazamoscon los capacitores cerámicos de bajo k (de muy buenas características eléctricas, pero enormes y caros) pueden producir una resonancia....
O sea,  a veces cualquier capacitor anda y otras el capacitor pasa a ser un componente crítico. ¿Por qué? porque no son ideales (algunos de ellos están muy lejos de serlo): a todos "les falta alguna moneda para el peso".
por ejemplo, por ahi vi en el foro un amplificador Sigma-Delta que usaba a la salida capacitores de poliéster.Pero eran 12 de 100nF...

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

ejtagle dijo:


> Algo tenés que poder conseguir en cerámicos... Aunque sea poner en paralelo unos cuantos... Los de poliester no son tan buenos como bypass de alta frecuencia, que es lo que se necesita acá...
> Saludos!


 
Hola Eduardo, eso podrá ser problema que tengo? La idea es llegar a 3uF con estos capacitores de 1uF que ponés en el diagrama o es que tiene que haber tres capacitores por alguna cuestión física?

Es complicado el tema de estos capacitores, los que se consiguen de cerámico más grandes son de 470n y son los comunes (los naranja) que deben aguantar no más de 50V y lo tengo ahora con +-70V.

Te repito que me pasa lo mismo en las tres versiones que posteaste.

Saludos...


----------



## luisgrillo

Hay unos capaitores amarillos multicapa que yo he visto que van de .22 hasta 10 uF a 250V, puedes usar 1 solo de esos, son muy utilizados en fuentes conmutadas y esos absorven y porporcionan las corrientes instantaneas necesarias para una buena onmutacion.  casi siempre estan en aparatos muy viejos, recuerda, son multicapa.


----------



## crazysound

Gracias Luisgrillo pero acá no se consigue ninguno de 1uF cerámico y menos a esa tensión. 

Para Eduardo: se me ocurre una solución a mi problema, que opinás si dejo el filtro original del circuito (es decir que la realimentación queda donde está, pero bajando apenas los valores de L y C) y le agrego a su salida otro LC , también con valores más chicos, con el objetivo de acentuar la pendiente y casi no tocar la Fc.. -----> en definitiva sería un filtro de mayor orden solo para la carga, no para la realimentación.  

Que opinás...????


----------



## ejtagle

para crazysound: Tu problema no es la carga, es el desacoplo de la fuente de alimentación... Que sean 3u o 1u o lo que fuese, no es tan critico... El tema es tener desacoplo a alta frecuencia. Tal como dicen por ahi, los poliester tienen resonancias a alta frecuencias y no solo eso, sino que tienen inductancias parásitas altas a alta frecuencia.  Eso no es demasiado critico en el filtro LC de salida, donde lo importante es la linealidad y estabilidad del valor del capacitor,  para lo que los poliester son muy buenos... Pero en el caso de desacoplo de tension de alimentación, los poliester no van. Es preferible que sea cerámico... En todo caso, ponele capacitores de 1n/1Kv (existen) varios (4 o 5 por rama) en paralelo con los poliester... 
La idea es que los cerámicos absorvan la muy alta frecuencia... Inclusive, a veces, se coloca un capacitor extra de 1n/1k en serie con 10 ohms para absorber las oscilaciones de las inductancias parásitas de los poliester... enfin... hay varias formas de encarar el problema... Pero lo peor es no poner el capacitor adecuado ahi.
En relación a aumentar el filtro de salida poniendole otro, no lo hagas. Eso hace inestable el ampli, salvo que la realimentacion la tomes del 1er filtro. Pero en ese caso, los problemas que introduzca el 2o filtro no se compensarán...
Saludos!


----------



## crazysound

Ok Eduardo, voy a ver si consigo esos. Los llamados multicapa son buenos para eso, puede ser que también se los llame mica-plate o estos son otros? Que tensión soportan?

Vos decís que eso puede ser el problema de la alta frecuencia en la salida con los valores originales del filtro?

Saludos...


----------



## ejtagle

Los capacitores de los que se hablan son 'cerámicos multicapa' ... Pero, los de 1n/1Kv son ceramicos comunes. Los mica plate son otra cosa... Tener problemas de ruido de alta frecuencia en la alimentacion puede causar muy muchos problemas... incluyendo el del offset
Saludos!


----------



## Rodgers

hola a todos.....

queria compartir varias cosas....a ver si los resultados obtenidos fueron buenos......
tengo esta etapa funcionando.....pero para eso tube que hacer varios cambios en el circuito......

-uno de ellos fue cambiar el condensador del filtro.....por uno menor a 1uF...(470nF)
eso por que entre mas grande era el cap......mas se calentaban los mosfet....
esto hizo que el amplificador aumentara la freecuencia de oscilacion a unos 470Khz.....para sorpresa mia el sonido mejoro un tanto mas.....
es mas .....se calienta mas el transistor que amplifica la corriente a los 12V para el driver....que los mosfet de potencia...
-al darle mas ganacia  al circuito la distorcion aumenta un poco....
-obtube mejores resultados con bobinas de nucleo de ferrita.....ya que tengo varios modelos y diferentes tamaños....los valores que dieron mejores resultados fueron 50uH y 100uH
-solo me falta probarlo con cerca +/-100v a ver que pasa!!!

hasta entonces estare comentando los nuevos resultados!!!!


----------



## crazysound

Hola Rodgers, yo también creía que con 100uH obtenía mejores resultados, pero por suerte tenemos a Eduardo que nos brinda su ayuda además de esta belleza de circuito. 
Esto ya me lo explicó unos post atrás. Yo le comenté que tuve que poner una bobina de 100uH y un capacitor de 2u2 en el filtro para eliminar un "offset" en la salida y *no* notaba cambios en el sonido (era excelente), y me dijo que con estos valores la Fc bajaba demasiado y todas las frecuencias por encima de esta, debido a que la realimentación está después de filtro, necesitan una amplificación extra para mantener plana la respuesta del ampli. Es decir que a altas frecuencias (mayores a la Fc) nunca se va a llegar a la máxima potencia. 

Realmente es un genio. Voy a ver si consigo capacitores de cerámico para solucionar el problema.

Saludos...


----------



## Cacho

Cacho dijo:


> Pero la idea de este...era...hacer un poco de "publicidad" *de este hilo*.
> El próximo que aparezca con la duda de si la bobina puede ser de tantos o cuantos, micro o mili Henry y esas cosas, a leer el link.



Recomiendo la lectura de ese hilo... Las bobinas no tienen tanto misterio, si se entiende qué hacen.

Saludos


----------



## magnetic

hola compañeros del foro la verdad muy buen aporte... tengo una duda sobre la fuente de alimentacion. no se bien que quiere decir corriente pico!!! tengo un trafo de 60+60 por 9 amperios y rectificado unos 80v dc. si alguien me puede ayudar a resolver esta duda le agradeceria.


----------



## Tacatomon

magnetic dijo:


> hola compañeros del foro la verdad muy buen aporte... tengo una duda sobre la fuente de alimentacion. no se bien que quiere decir corriente pico!!! tengo un trafo de 60+60 por 9 amperios y rectificado unos 80v dc. si alguien me puede ayudar a resolver esta duda le agradeceria.



Para entender bien lo de corriente pico: http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_rms_promedio.asp

Tu trafo tendría una corriente pico de 12.72A (creo, uno se puede equivocar, no es perfecto )

Saludos!!!


----------



## crazysound

Eduardo: sigo renegando con la tensión en la salida.. Ahora probé poniendo 3 cerámicos de 100n en cada rama(2 x 220n en serie por el tema de la tensión) en paralelo a los caps de poliester de 1uF y nada che... También lo hice con 1n.
Siguen saliendo un poco más de 500mV (creo yo que es alta frecuencia porque se elimina al modificar el filtro).
Después le corté una pata a los de poliester y bajó a 450mV. Pero sigue mal. 

Bueno si se te ocurre algo por favor estaré agradecido..

Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

Compañero crazysound, ¿Realmente es una DC de esas que cuando conectas un altavoz, se nota como el cono se mueve hacia atrás o hacia delante?

Puede ser que lo que falle es tu instrumento de medición. No se comportan muy bien a altas frecuencias...

Saludos!!!


----------



## crazysound

Hola amigo Tacatomon, en realidad no es DC ya que al aumentar los valores del filtro esta se atenúa. 
Había dicho que parecía una DC porque tiene el mismo efecto al oído: el famoso "tac" al conectar el parlante.
Probé ponerle en paralelo a los tres caps por rama unos cerámicos pero queda igual.
Ahora le saqué los caps de 1uF poliester y le puse cerámicos de 100n y tampoco hay cambio...


----------



## Rodgers

hola a todos.....

bueno les traigo otra observacion......

tengan cuidado al momento de utilizar altas tensiones.....miren como se comporta el capacitor C6 y el diodo D2 (uf4004)......ya que estos generan problemas de riudo y calentamiento excesivo del driver hasta destruirlo.....

no se, pero parece que falta estipular el valor del voltaje......del C6 ya que explota con facilidad.....
pues ese fue un detalle que molestaba bastante en el sonido!!!


----------



## ricardodeni

crazysound dijo:


> Había dicho que parecía una DC porque tiene el mismo efecto al oído: el famoso "tac" al conectar el parlante.
> Probé ponerle en paralelo a los tres caps por rama unos cerámicos pero queda igual.
> Ahora le saqué los caps de 1uF poliester y le puse cerámicos de 100n y tampoco hay cambio...



que raro lo que te esta pasando, en que consiste tu fuente?
hace una prueba: pone un capacitor de 1uf x 250v de poliester entre +40V y -40V lo mas cerca de los mosfet que puedas a ver que pasa.

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

A mi me parece normal, cuando yo enciendo el que arme, manda un Plop a los altavoces pero de ahí no pasa. A menos que intercales un amperímetro para ver si en verdad está circulando demasiada corriente por el altavoz.
Ya sabemos que un problema grave con DC a la salida es cuando al conectar, de plano una de las ramas de alimentación va directa hacia el transductor. A menos que tengas un desajuste con algo relativo al Offset de salida (Que en este amplificador no tiene... Pero realmente algo debe de causar eso).


----------



## luisgrillo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Para entender bien lo de corriente pico: http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_rms_promedio.asp
> 
> Tu trafo tendría una corriente pico de 12.72A (creo, uno se puede equivocar, no es perfecto )
> 
> Saludos!!!


Que tal compañero, Recuerda que la corriente pico te la proporciona los capacitores de filtrado.




Lo del Offset ami se me hace que es una mala regulacion de las lineas de +-3Vcc del integrado LM311.


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos.
Si, es raro, a ustedes no les pasa? Cuando miden con el tester en DC en el parlante cuánto les da?
Lo tengo funcionando con +-70V, en el LM hay +-3,54V  (zeners de 3,3V).
Les aclaro que no es el ruido cuando arranca el ampli, sino cuando le conecto el parlante, ya en funcionamiento.
Apenas lo armé lo probé con +-45V y también tenía ese problema. Me daba 350mV..

Saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Qué es lo que escuchas en el altavoz poniendo en corto la entrada de audio?
¿Un zumbido?
En mi caso, apenas y oigo un pequeño zumbido, es ínfimo y producto de una baja capacidad de filtrado en la fuente. Recuerdo que la ultima vez que medí la DC en la salida me da menos de 0.0xxx, funcionando con +-90VDC.
Mi problema es otro, que ya comenté y que en funcionamiento se baja una de las ramas de alimentación y la otro sube. Me falta más filtrado, unos zenners quizás y unos MosFets 250V Rated (Tengo de 200V)

Saludos!!!


----------



## crazysound

Hola Tacatomon, te repito que no es un ruido contínuo, es cuando conectás el parlante y que este se mueve hacia adelante, es decir igual que cuando le conecto una pila a los bornes o cuando tiene offset.
Cuáles son las medidas de tu bobina?, puede que la haya hecho mal. Yo la hice con alambre de 1mm de diámetro en un carrete de hilo de coser (83 vueltas). Y calienta demasiado. 

Saludos..


----------



## ricardodeni

crazysound: repregunto que fuente tenes y que capacidad de filtrado? es switching o con trafo? proba lo del capacitor que te mencione antes.

saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Ricardoneri, la fuente es una con trafo y tiene 2 de 4700 por rama. Voy a probar lo del cap y después comento. La tensión es de +-70V.

Saludos..

Se me partió el TIP !!!!!!!!!!!
No se que pudo haber pasado, encima me marcan continuidad los FET's ..
Voy a tener que revisar todo!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues exactamente no se cuantas vueltas tiene, pero 83 vueltas de las que tú tienes son demasiadas...

¿Estas seguro de que la calculaste bien?

Saludos


----------



## leonardobena

boa tarde, sou do brasil, espero q*UE* entenda o q*UE* eu digo...


estou com um problema com o meu amp, e é meio parecido com o seu problema, tambem tenho 2 pioneer 307, e usei ele em 4 ohms no amp. mais meu amp. t*AM*b*ÉM* queima o ir2110 e os irfp250, já coloquei os irfp460, tambem queima, estou trabalhando com fonte chaveada com +- 94v dc. para remover alguns ruidos usei um cap. ceramico de 1uf entre a saida +-94v dos caps da fonte. removeu bem o ruidos, mais mesmo assim queimou os irfp e o ir2110

aguardo sugestões

obrigado.


----------



## crazysound

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pues exactamente no se cuantas vueltas tiene, pero 83 vueltas de las que tú tienes son demasiadas...
> 
> ¿Estas seguro de que la calculaste bien?
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola, si. La calculé con la página "pronine".

Para Eduardo: acá en una casa de electrónica me pueden conseguir capacitores cerámicos de 1n/1kV, 10n/1kV y 22n/500V. Cuál de estos es el que mejor resultado me va a dar y cuántos tendré que poner en cada rama? Vos sabés que probé poniéndole, en paralelo a cada uno de 1u, dos de 220n en serie (por la tensión) y la salida sigue igual, es más, le corté una pata a todos los poliester (1u) y baja unos mV la salida. Los tendré que sacar?
Me comentaron que también me consiguen de 22n/1600V de polipropileno y que son buenos para alta frecuencia. 

Te voy a dar otra pista para que tengas una idea más clara de lo que tengo en la salida: hace dos días probando y probando se me dió por modificar el cap de realimentación (330n) y me llevé la sorpresa que aumentándolo sube esta maldita tensión de salida, y después lo bajé a 100n y dicha señal cayó a la mitad (250mV). Luego bajé la R14, poniéndole en paralelo una de 10k y logré llevarla a 40mV, que ya es un valor aceptable. 
Todo esto con los valores originales del filtro. 
Ahora, le hace daño al circuito que baje este capacitor? Me gustaría bajarlo un pelito más para dejarlo joya.

Que opinás al respecto...????

Desde ya, muchas gracias...


----------



## leaseba

ejtagle dijo:


> Realmente, para medios o agudos, el filtrado no es crítico. Con 4700u por rama estás mucho más que de sobra ... para 25W...Alimentás el amplificador con un poquito más de tensión (22 - 24 volts), y 4700u por rama van a ir muy bien... Eso suponiendo un simple transformador como fuente, con rectificación de onda completa), con fuentes switch, aún capacidades max chicas de filtrado andarían --- Son sólo 25W! -- O sea, en relación a la tensión que te dé la tabla, subis la tensión 2 o 3 volts para tener un poco de margen, así, aunque la tensión en los capacitores baje en 1 o 2 volts, no te afectará en la potencia máxima (y de todas formas, 60W en agudos es una barbaridad)



ejtagle como andas señor? te consulto, cuando decis "Alimentás el amplificador con un poquito más de tensión (22 - 24 volts)", yo tengo un transformador de 54+54 de 6A de los comunes que se usan hace tiempo (no es smps), y lo quiero usar para mi _amp de 5.1_. Es posible usar tu amp  con mi transformador?

Saludos y exelentisimo proyecto el tuyo ejtagle


----------



## Tacatomon

leaseba dijo:


> ejtagle como andas señor? te consulto, cuando decis "Alimentás el amplificador con un poquito más de tensión (22 - 24 volts)", yo tengo un transformador de 54+54 de 6A de los comunes que se usan hace tiempo (no es smps), y lo quiero usar para mi _amp de 5.1_. Es posible usar tu amp  con mi transformador?
> 
> Saludos y exelentisimo proyecto el tuyo ejtagle


Si te fijas en el diagrama, hay una tabla de voltajes y potencia que te puede servir de apoyo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## leaseba

Claro eso lo entiendo. Pero yo pregunte si este amp se tiene que usar con un trafo comun o tiene que ser si o si con uno SMPS

S2


----------



## bebeto

leaseba dijo:


> Claro eso lo entiendo. Pero yo pregunte si este amp se tiene que usar con un trafo comun o tiene que ser si o si con uno SMPS
> 
> S2




Se puede usar tranquilamente con las 2 opciones, siempre que cumpla los requisitos...

Suerte


----------



## Quercus

Quisiera preguntar a ejtagle sobre lo criticas que pueden ser las resistencias metalfilm encuanto a la potencia, el aconseja 1/2w y yo no tengo ningun problema para conseguir 1/4w pero 1/2w tengo muchos problemas. Consegui algunas para el primero preparado para alimentarlo con 50-57v. Ahora quiero montar uno para alimentarlo con 70v y me encuentro con el problema de las resistencias. Estoy empezando a creer que las primeras me las vendieron de 1/4w diciendome que eran de 1/2w, porque el tamaño es el mismo y no consigo de 1/2w.
saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola, las más chiquitas son de 1/2W, según los vendedores de mi ciudad (en Argentina).

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

Gracias por responder crazysound, a mi me han vendido el mismo tamaño para las dos potencias, para 1/2w y para 1/4w y son como las de 1/4w de carbon, por eso estoy desconcertado, como ultimamente las resistencias han bajado mucho de tamaño, puede que utilicen el mismo formato para las dos potencias, si alguien lo sabe, por favor agradeceria que lo aclarase. En los montajes que he visto de este amplificador el tamaño de las metalfilm es como las de 1/4w de carbon, por eso supongo que es eso lo que ocurre.
saludos
parece que aqui se aclara Resistencias


----------



## Helminto G.

si compraste unas de mas por que no mides cuanto resisten y checas?


----------



## luisgrillo

Que tal amigos, siguiendo con el tema de cambios que se le pueden hacer al amplificador, les subo este pcb que es este amplificador pero en modo Bridge,

No hay ruido de batido de frecuencias por que la frecuencia con la que trabajan los 2 ir2110 se la da 1 solo integrado (lm311).

Los transistores mosfet son IRFP250, IRFP260 o el de su mayor agrado.

La bobina de salida pues son los 2 debanados pero opuestos en un nucleo de ferrita o polvo de hierro, los 2 capacitores azules mas grandes son de 3uF 200V multicapa.

Los otros 2 azules son los de 1.5uF, que es parte de el filtro de 2do orden.

La alimentacion que podria usar es la misma que el original, de +-14Vcd a `+-100Vcd.

Asi si utilizo +-40Vcd, la potencia de salida en 4 ohms seria de 800W RMS.

Pues que tal, Como ven?

No lo he hecho, primero quiero criticas para ver si lo podemos modificar y haci poder hecharlo a andar.

PD. El archivo esta en PCBWizard.


----------



## Tacatomon

Le echaré un vistazo, pero para que los demás lo puedan ver, intenta subirlo el PDF.

Saludos!!!

PS: No le echaré un vistazo... Ya que no tengo el PcbWizard...


----------



## luisgrillo

Si supiera hacer eso lo haria hahaha  pero no se . hojala algun compañero que tenga el pcwWizard nos ayude a pasarlo de ese programa a pdf.


----------



## Helminto G.

ok aca anda, espero pronto poder hacerlo, ya que el bolsillo se niega a contribuir

(porcierto como calculan los toroides de ferrita?, que traigo un problema con un transformador)


----------



## leaseba

Esta muy buena tu idea luisgrillo!...estuve mirando el pcb pero me parece que el experto tendria que responder. Yo ni idea


----------



## joryds

Hola luisgrillo, puedes hacer el favor de subir el esquemático

Gracias.


----------



## luisgrillo

El circuito es exactamente el mismo, solo que en el lado de potencia, es un duplicado, hace tiempo ya habia posteado esta idea y el esquema debe de estar por hay, pero hasta ahorita acavo de hacer el pcb.

Ejtagle ya me habia dicho que la idea es factible, pero que puede haber problemas de % de distorsion, ya que solo una salida es la que esta siendo realimentada, pero yo la verdad no creo que sea mucha la distorsion que se pueda generar, ya que las carateristicas de los componentes, aunque no son las mismas particularmente hablando, estan en un rango muy estrecho, lo agregado al circuito es un espejo de la etapa de potencia, por lo que sensando una sola linea de retroalimentacion no creo que genere mas de 2% de THD a toda potencia.


----------



## Tacatomon

Es muy interesante, ya que así obtienes determinada potencia con menos voltaje.

Habrá que ver quien lo prueba!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## clemen

La idea de Luis se ve muy interesante en cuanto tenga la oportunidad la probare.
Me gustaria que me indicaran cual es el efecto en el sonido que produce el "batido de frecuencias" pues yo tengo trabajando hace ya unos cuatro meses dos etapas del UCD en modo bridge, utilizando un circuito inversor con el lm324 y la verdad no he tenido problemas con el desempeño del ampli


----------



## alejandrow999

Luisgrillo, muy lindo el aporte. Me parece muy buena idea usar el mismo par diferencial de transistores para contolar ambos drivers. 

También, En otro hilo , hay un esquema que hizo el propio Ejtagle de amplificador en puente, con más transistores y ningun LM311. Usaba realimentación para ambas salidas.

Yo , por mi parte, dejo un par de esquemas sobre cómo pueden aplicar la realimentación a ambas salidas. U1 y U2 representan al conjunto LM311-IR2110-MOSFETS, pero pueden simplificarse como hizo Luis (1 solo 311, 4 transistores, 2 Ir2110, 4 MOSFETS). Los valores del filtro de salida están retocados, para no modificar la respuesta en frecuencia. U3 (y U4) son dos amplificadores operacionales comunes, funcionando como preamplificadores. Los TL072, NE5532 y similares se prestan bien a este objetivo. 
- En el primero de los esquemas, U3 proporciona una ganancia de 2, para poder lograr la máxima excursión de salida con 1Vp de entrada. El amplificador de potencia está configurado como un amplificador diferencial.
- En el segundo de los esquemas, U3 y U4 proporcionan una salida balanceada (ganancias de 1y -1 , respectivamente) al amplificador de potencia. Obsérvese que los terminales de entrada de U1 y U2 están a 0V ("masa virtual"). 
C5 (y C6) están para bloquear cualquier offset de (U3 y U4).

Saludos.

(PD: como desvirtuamos el hilo otra vez....)

PD2: me olvidé aclararlo: ese par de circuitos no los probé.


----------



## Tacatomon

Estos nuevos aportes deberían separarlos en un nuevo tema, para no andar desvirtuando este...

Que un Mod le de el visto bueno.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ZAMI

buenas a todos!

diculpen queria sabe si con uno de esos nucleos que comunmente traen las fuentes de pc me sirve para hacer el inductor y si es posible que alguien me diga como cuantas vieltas tendra que darle para hacerlo...por hay vi en una pagina que alguien mensionaba esto pero,es comfialfle este dato? me refiero a si varia mucho en algunas ocaciones

de cualquier modo gracias !
asta luego


----------



## Gamaliel Trujillo

una pregunta me quiero armar este amplificador q*UE* al aprecer esta genial!! pero acabo de bajar el archivo q*UE* contien el pcb pero  esta en tamaño real ?? por q*UE* me parece q*UE* esta muy grande a como indica las dimenciones de la placa  o como le hago para imprimirlo en el tamaño real????  de antemano gracias!


----------



## ZAMI

Hola Gamaliel Trujillo, checa en el post hay varios pcb en tamaño real...en especial pagina !

incluso por hay hay uno con un tamaño un poco mas grande 

suerte!!!


----------



## ejtagle

Para luisgrillo... Digamos, vas a tener que armarlo para probarlo... Como alguna vez dije, no apoyo la idea del full bridge.. Es el doble de componentes, el doble de problemas, el doble del precio, para obtener el doble o mucho más de distorsión... Estos amplis ya requieren una fuente especial, por lo que la excusa de que no se tiene la tensión correcta para alimentarlo no es válida... Enfin, hay formas inclusive de lograr realimentación de ambas salidas a la vez sin poner amplificadores operacionales (después de todo, el LM311 tiene entradas + y - , y se puede usar un solo capacitor de salida, poniéndolo a caballo de los terminales del parlante... Sinceramente no me pidan que les haga las cuentas... Sé que si están posteando un full bridge, es porque pretenden superar la potencia máxima del half bridge, y no por una cuestión de tensiones de alimentación... Como me he hartado de repetir, un ampli de tanta potencia realmente tendría que tener circuitos de protección contra todo, y/o ser operado por personas que sepan los riesgos y las precauciones a tener en cuenta para operar equipos así. Perdónenme, pero no les puedo dar mi "bendición" para ésto, porque sería hacerme responsable de los eventuales daños que el circuito les pudiese causar a ustedes... Ya demasiado riesgo he corrido publicando el ampli como está... Enfin, en consecuencia, aquel que arme un ampli full bridge, correrá él solito con todo el peligro que conlleve.
Saludos! 

PD: El ruteo de la placa no es óptimo, hay algunos problemas en la masa... Y a mucha potencia todo juega en contra


----------



## Tacatomon

Por eso digo que el Full Bridge en audio me da miedo...
Habrá que habilitar protecciones por doquier Si o Si...

Saludos!!!


----------



## nacho_brc

jeje.. ejtagle no quiere ensuciarse la conciencia sabiendo que a alguno de nosotros le pase algo malo.. la verdad esta perfecto.. pero hay que tener en cuenta que no cualquier pichon como yo por ej.. se anima a construir este amplificador de primera.. asiq quiero desearle a ejtagle que se relaje.. los que quieran investigar que lo hagan.. pero siempre recordando las famosas palabras "TE LO DIJE" espero no moleste mi comentario.. jeje.. saludos


----------



## aldemarar

creo que seria mejor utilizar el circuito en clase HD que en btl saldria mas economico y abrian menos problemas.no se que opine el maestro?


----------



## luisgrillo

pues bueno, despues de que me dieron una regañada  le segui y ya hice el pcb imprezo, ya la perfore y estoy soldando los componentes, si me truena pues me trono , si no, pues espero que tenga unos resultados aceptables, les cuento como me fue despues =).


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> creo que seria mejor utilizar el circuito en clase HD que en btl saldria mas economico y abrian menos problemas.no se que opine el maestro?


 
Te refieres a usar varias lineas con diferentes tensiones de alimentacion como los H y G en clase AB.


----------



## Fhrozen

una consulta
Se puede emplear el c*IRCUI*to para amplis de guitarras y bajos (claro con un pre-amp de antemano para limitar las frec de amplificacion)... unpata me conto de que la guitarra electrica tiene algunos armonicos q*UE* solo suena bien con un ampli de valvulas.. por eso quiero saber si se puede hacer llegar q*UE* suene casi igual a un ampli de valvulas ( en calidad de sonido y amplificacion de distorsion no en bulla XD)...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Fhrozen dijo:


> ...unpata me conto de que la guitarra electrica tiene algunos armonicos q*UE* solo suena bien con un ampli de valvulas..


Eso que te dijeron está totalmente equivocado.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Eaxactamente como dice cacho, y lo puedes omprobar con un osiloscopio, la respuesta en frecuencia plana de un buen amplificador te dara como rango de 20hz ~ 20Khz.

Esa respuesta la puedes tener en amplificadores a valvula y transistores.

Los audiofilos de amplis valvulares dicen que suena mejor los valvulares que los transistorizados, pero la realidad es que, un buen diseño de cada tipo de ampificador que tenga esa respuesta plana en el rango de audiofrecuencia, sonara igual si fuera transistorizado que valvular.


----------



## javierdano

me parecio muy interesante y sencillo el circuito, pero me encontre al momento de medirlo que presenta una oscilación en el semiciclo positivo cuando la carga esta por debajo de los 5 ohms y cerca del recorte. 
he probado algunos cambios en la exitación pero no logro mejorar el funcionamiento.
queria saber si has observado algo similar y me podes dar alguna solucion.
la inductancia la hice sobre una ferrita en E que no satura al nivel de corriente que trabaja.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Eduardo, no se si has leído mi último post. Ahí comento otra modificación para sacar la señal que tengo en la salida. Post 768. 
Espero que tengas "buenas" conclusiones..

Saludos...


----------



## aldemarar

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Te refieres a usar varias lineas con diferentes tensiones de alimentacion como los H y G en clase AB.


 
se podria colocar unos inyectores por ej. que arranque con 70v+- y despues inyecte 90v+- y por ultimo 150v+-

abria que cambiar los mosfet de salida por otros de mas voltage 
modificar la fuente de los integrados etc.

sobre realisar el circuito en btl solo nesesitan un inversor en la entrada ya un compañero del foro lo hiso y le funciono


----------



## luisgrillo

Les cuento de las primeras pruevas que le estoy haciendo al amplificiador en BTL.

Hasta ahorita solo estoy experimentando con el canal que esta realimentado, todo ba bien, exepto que no hay tiempo muerto y hace que se me caliente el disipador a 60ºC.

tenia primero las Rgate de 33 ohms, ahora se la puse de 47 y sigue igual. 

no tengo distorsion en la señal y la respuesta en el rango de frecuencia es plana.
seguire haciendo pruebas y les comentare luego.


----------



## KirickOnyx

Hola chic@s,
Soy nuevo en el foro, pero llevo leyendoos mucho tiempo, y aun no habia posteado nada, porque normalmente entendia casi todo, y basicamente lo que hacia era aprender todo lo posible antes de postear nada.

Voy a intentar montar este proyecto, pero me encuentro con un problema con la pcb de la placa.
El caso es que esta en un tamaño mas grande en el pdf, y lo he intentado reducir, con photoshop, pero la calidad es penosa, no se leen las letras que aparecen en la placa, y lo que es peor, las pistas casi se unen.

Alguien podria facilitarme dicha imagen lista para imprimir? o al menos un metodo fiable? Tambien he de añadir, es necesario una impresora laser? con una de inyencion no es posible esa calidad?

Muchas Gracias de antemano, en cuanto monte el proyecto y haga pruebas posteare fotos 

Un Saludo!!!


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Si estuviste mirando el post, unas cuantas paginas atras veras que hay un archivo PDF en escala 1:1. Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Alguna idea para incrementar el deadtime? ya subi las Rde gate hasta 100 ohms y se ve una curva en la cresta de la señal cuadrada. y no logro tener absolutamente nada de tiempo muerto, el amplifiador me esta oscilando a 600Khz, intente bajar esta frecuencia subiendo el capacitor de 330pf a 470p y subio un poco la frecuencia. 

Alguna idea?


----------



## leaseba

Gente! he comenzado a realizar este amp! les muestro mis PCB echas con laser. No bien consiga algunos componentes que me faltan lo echo a pruebas!  es j*****do aca en argentina conseguir los:

IR2110 3.8
LM311H(8)
2N5401


----------



## Diego_eliasv

el amplifiador me esta oscilando a 600Khz, intente bajar esta frecuencia subiendo el capacitor de 330pf a 470p y subio un poco la frecuencia. 

Alguna idea? 

Hola Luis; no intentaste con variar un poco el valor de las resistencias en vez del valor del capacitor? por ahi es mas sencillo... (digo)


----------



## KirickOnyx

Solucionado, aumente la resolucion de la imagen, con lo cual me salio perfecta, incluso con impresora injet.
Saludos.


----------



## yojann

como les va a todos . esta es mi primer posteada y como no arrancar con una pregunta jeje.
el ampli me funciona 10 puntos , mientras no lo lleve al clip . en ese momento se produce una distorsion en el parlante q*UE* suena como si se rompiera (claro esta clipendo) , pero no es un clip como una salida ab . el sonido a roto es mas q*UE* nada en una frecuencia aprox de 700 hz (a oido) .
la pregunta : es normal?  
a alguien mas le paso?
datos :
alimentacion : +-53
carga: 8 - 4 ohms (cuando llego al clip la saturacion es igual)

en un momento pense q*UE* saturaba el nucleo de la bobina pero cambiandolo por otro mas grande se comporta igual . 

saludos a todos


----------



## crazysound

Hola Yojann, le pusiste los valores originales al filtro? No tenés nada de señal e alta frecuencia u offset a la salida?
Yo también escucho esa misma distorsión. Por mi experiencia es porque se satura el operacional, tendría que opinar Eduardo. Se podrá subir la tensión de los zeners o conviene aumentar la ganancia?

Saludos...


----------



## yojann

si los valores son los originales, y tengo el residuo de alta frec*UENCIA* a la salida, q*UE* varia mucho su amplitud dependiendo no el valor sino con el tamño , calidad , y topologia de construccion de la bobina. seguire trabajando para bajarlo al minimo posible . eso si este nunca podra ser 0 v . una solucion es aumentar la frec*UENCIA* de oscilacion pero no se como se comporta el circuito al aumentar mucho la frec*UENCIA*. 
puede ser q*UE* sea causa del lm 311, pero subirle mas la tension no perque la entrada del ir , es de 3.3v max (creo ) no creo q*UE* sea un problema , sino una cuestion de configuracion . esperamos la respuesta de eduardo , q*UE* simpre tiene la posta
saludo


----------



## alejandrow999

Luisgrillo, estuve leyendo lo que decias de tu nuevo proyecto: 

- Lo del las Rgate: hay que tener en cuenta que cargan una capacidad parásita (la del gate de los MOSFETS) por tanto se obtendría una señal en el gate similar a la logarítmica. Para mí que es por eso que no notás mucha diferencia cambiando este valor (habría que verlo bien si es cierto). Tal vez sea mejor volver a los viejos valores.

- La frecuencia (a mi gusto) está muy elevada . Modificando el valor del capacitor en la realimentación lo que hacés es corregir el valor del desfase en la frecuencia de corte resultante (como está en el diseño original, adelanta unos 35º o 40º a unos 25 ó 30KHz). En el resto de las frecuencias, el desfase es mucho más pequeño. También permite una mayor realimentación en altas frecuencias... pero esto no nos afecta ahora.
Para corregir la frecuencia, tenés que actuar sobre la frecuencia de polo (fq) y el factor Q  (creo que era Q=R/Xl) del filtro LRC de salida. Bajando la frecuencia, habría menos pérdidas por conmutación (son muy notorias) y además el deadtime seria porcentualmente menor al tiempo de conducción: esto debería proporcionar mejor fidelidad.

- El deadtime propiamente dicho: Hazard_1998 propuso una modificación sencilla del circuito: cortar las pistas de entrada del IR2110 e intercalar una resistencia y un diodo de baja señal en cada una (en paralelo). Así se aumentaría el tiempo muerto del circuito durante el encendido. (ver página 5 de este hilo, mensaje 96). No sé si ya probaste esto... 
Yo por mi parte no estoy del todo seguro que aumentar el deadtime mucho contribuya al rendimiento: cuando no conducen los MOSFETS, conducen los diodos en antiparalelo que tienen (porque la bobina trata de liberar su energía). Por tanto, aumentarían las pérdidas por conmutación (si me equivoco en esto, por favor corregidme).

Saludos.

PD: hablando de altas frecuencias:
Al filtro LC llega una señal de alta frecuencia, aproximadamente unas 10 veces mayor a la frecuencia de polo del filtro (una "década" por encima de la misma). Al ser un filtro de 2do orden,  la atenuación a dicha frecuencia es de unos 40dB (la salida es 100 veces menor a la entrada). Por lo tanto, si la señal proveniente de los MOSFETS es de 40V de pico, el pico de alta frecuencia será Vo=400mV. Es probable que al variar la forma de construir el filtro, varíen el desfase del filtro y con ello la frecuencia de oscilación. Por lo tanto, *f*oscilacion/*f*polo ya no vale 10 y por eso la atenuación varía (aumenta o disminuye).


----------



## ejtagle

Hola! 
 En el fondo, estoy muy contento... Veo que hay gente que está finalmente entendiendo cómo opera este amplo... El tema es que realmente no doy abasto para hacer "modificaciones a pedido"... Analicemos un poquito lo dicho hasta ahora:
 El tema de la resistencia de gate, que regula el deadtime fue motivo de arduo debate entre hazard1998 y yo... Él ideó la modificación que introduce la regulación del tiempo muerto en las entradas del IR, usando diodos rápidos, unas resistencias, y aprovechando la capacidad parásita de las entradas del IR... La idea que él tenia era, en vez de cargar el capacitor de gate de los mosfets más lento para introducir el deadtime, simplemente hacer que el IR introdujese la demora demorando simplemente el encendido de los mosfets, pero en el momento de encenderse, que se encendiesen lo más rápido posible para evitar pérdidas por tiempo de conmutación mayor... Fue motivo de arduo debate... Yo sostengo que es preferible, perder una cantidad ínfima de potencia en los mosfets, pero no conmutarlos tan rápido, porque sino, se corre el riesgo de reventar los diodos internos de los mosfets... justamente los diodos en antiparalelo que tienen los mosfets dentro, que son los que conducen la energía del inductor cuando ambos mosfets están cortados, tal como explicó alejandrow999. Es más , los mosfets tienen un snubber también (la R y el C entre drenador y surtidor), justamente para bajar la velocidad de cambio de corriente y tensión y darles más tiempo a los diodos internos de los mosfets para que conmuten, y de paso también amortiguar la posible oscilación que se produce entre la inductancia interna de las conexiones internas del mosfet y la capacidad de gate de los mosfets. Hacer que el mosfet conmute más rápido hará que esos snubbers disipen más potencia, y también que el diodo interno de cada mosfet disipe más potencia... Por eso, hay que tener cuidado en disminuir los tiempos de conmutación, porque pueden terminar teniendo más disipación en los mosfets al disminuirla que la que tenían originalmente. Es una cuestión de compromisos, como suele ser siempre en electrónica.
 Lo que alejandrow999 dice sobre la frecuencia de conmutación, es cierto. Es otra vez una cuestión de compromisos... Mayor frecuencia implica que el filtro LC de salida atenúa aún más la frecuencia de conmutación, por lo que menos de esta frecuencia perjudicial para los parlantes (no es terrible) les llega. Pero aumentar la frecuencia aumenta las pérdidas en los mosfets, en los snubbers. y en el inductor de salida (por el efecto pelicular, y si usan núcleo, por varios otros fenómenos, entre ellos, la histéresis magnética, corrientes de foucault, etc,etc) Además, aumentar la frecuencia aumenta la distorsión (porque a mayor frecuencia de conmutación, el deadtime pasa a ser un porcentaje cada vez más grande del tiempo del período de la frecuencia de conmutación, y hay que recordar que durante ese deadtime, el ampli no tiene control de la tensión de salida del parlante, sino que ésta queda totalmente determinada por elementos parásitos del circuito... Capacidades de los mosfets, inductor, capacitor de salida...)... Otra vez, como relación de compromiso entre menos pérdidas y suficiente atenuación de la frecuencia de conmutación, yo había elegido 200khz, es decir, 10 veces la máxima frecuencia de audio a amplificar.. Es un valor mucho más que razonable para un ampli full-range. Por supuesto, que si se quisiese hacer un ampli solo para subwoofer, se podría optimizar algo más... Pero a mi juicio no vale la pena.
 El tema de modificar los valores de los componentes de realimentación, especialmente del capacitor y resistencia en paralelo y serie, no es razonable... Están justamente calculados para que el ampli oscile a 200khz aproximadamente... Esa red tiene varios fines: 1o, los valores tienen que hacer que el ampli tenga respuesta plana hasta los 22khz, aproximadamente. 2o) Tiene que generar un adelanto de fase suficiente como para que el ampli no oscile a la frecuencia de corte del filtro LC de salida... , y 3o), ese adelanto de fase, tiene que terminarse a 200khz para forzar al ampli a oscilar a esa frecuencia. El cálculo de los valores de los componentes no es complejo, pero tampoco es trivial, y cambiarlos a ojo, sin tener equipo para medir la respuesta en frecuencia del ampli resultante, es operar a ciegas... Capaz que parezca andar, pero que no tenga respuesta a altas frecuencias.
 Finalmente, sobre el tema del filtro de salida... Sobre ese tema difiero un poco... Si la inductancia es del valor correcto, el desfasaje va a ser siempre el correcto según los cálculos (es decir, 90g a la frecuencia de corte, y apenas se sube un poco más, 180g) , y tendria que oscilar a la frecuencia de diseño. Sólo hay una causa posible de variación, que sería la capacidad parásita del bobinado... No soy partidario de ajustar la realimentación para ajustar la frecuencia... Lo que hay que ajustar es la bobina. 
 La variabilidad que se observa en la frecuencia de conmutación al aplicarle señal al ampli (la frecuencia jamás aumenta, siempre se reduce), no es debido a variaciones de valores de los componentes, sino a la variación de ganancia interna del ampli... Es un tema bastante complejo de explicar.... No me refiero a la ganancia que tiene el ampli realimentado (que gracias a la realimentación es siempre estable), sino a la ganancia que tendría si no estuviese realimentado. Por definición de ganancia, es la tensión de salida sobre la tensión de entrada. Pero, gracias al LM311/IR2110/mosfets, no importa el nivel de entrada, porque a la salida siempre habrá +/-VCC. Por lo que la ganancia interna del amplificador es variable , porque para una señal chica, amplifica muchísimo, porque a la salida tenemos +/-VCC, y con una señal grande, tambíen tendremos a la salida +/-VCC. Por eso, la ganancia interna (a lazo abierto, según la literatura) es variable y depende del nivel de la señal de entrada. Al realimentar el ampli, es lógico que esa variación de ganancia interna cambie ligeramente el punto de operación del ampli, cambiando la frecuencia de operación del ampli (una disminución de ganancia a lazo abierto implicará una menor frecuencia de operación).
 Sobre el tema de amplis que no andan bien al llevarlos a clipping: Hay usualmente 4 causas posibles: 1) Fuente de alimentación que no es capaz de manejar el consumo (se ve muy fácil con un téster, porque la tensión de la fuente cae!!), 2)  Inductor que satura, 3) Cables o alambre del inductor de sección insuficiente, 4)  Capacitor del filtro de salida que no soporta la tensión de trabajo
 La tensión de alimentación del LM311 no tiene nada que ver con esa distorsión, por cierto! El LM311 solo puede dar a su salida +/-3.3v , no puede generar una distorsión de la clase que describen.
 Sobre el tema de tensión de offset a la salida... Sospechen de componentes de mala calidad, especialmente el capacitor de realimentación, que no soporte la tensión de trabajo (los cerámicos son de 50v maximo, salvo que pidan expresamente mayor tensión de trabajo... Y ese cap tiene que soportar al menos VCC.. Sugerencia, si no consiguen, pongan en serie...
El otro posible culpable es el LM311, de mala calidad...

Saludos!


----------



## tupolev

Bueno, como vi mucha gente en este proyecto, me decidi a incluirme en la lista.
He armado un canal de 800 w a 4 ohm. con 80+-80 vdc, con todos los componentes del primer post (condensadores de mica, IRPF250N, IR2110, originales, 1uF 100 v cer. osea, todo) y funciona a la primera, pero como dice todo el mundo, la bobina muy caliente, para esta he utilizado 3 toroidales de 90 uH en paralelo, hilo de 1 mm, que hace un resultado total de 30 uH, hice varias pruebas y el resultado es la frecuencia la que hace calentar la bobina, la frecuencia está alrededor de los 200 khz.
Como lei anteriormente, arrancas el ampli sin conectar el parlante y no se calienta, al inyectar señal a la entrada se pone a oscilar y hay es cuando empieza a calentar, sin el parlante conectado, el resto de los componentes sin problemas.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Tacatomon

Tupolev, que bueno que ya te armaste un amplificador!!! Deberes que arranca a la primera cuando se compra de lo mejorcito. Postea unas fotos porque tus montajes son dignos de admirarse 

Saludos!!!


----------



## tupolev

Hola Tacatomon, aqui tienes las fotos de mi ampli UCD (rapido eh, jejeje).

PD: hablado de fotos, quiero ver las vuestras también.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## bebeto

tupolev dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon, aqui tienes las fotos de mi ampli UCD (rapido eh, jejeje).
> 
> PD: hablado de fotos, quiero ver las vuestras también.
> 
> Saludos cordiales




Felicidades, muy prolijo como siempre. 

Yo en unos dias de estos empiezo con el mio, una versión estereo de 200W por canal la cual voy a meter en una consola potenciada que me regalaron a la cual se le quemó la etapa de salida. Así que aprovecho todo y solo me queda invertir en las etapas de salida.

Suerte


----------



## Tacatomon

Como siempre un montaje de lujo!!! Como envidio esos condensadores cuadraditos, y el disipador es de cuidado!!!

_Acá_ empiezo la travesía de mi amplificador

Saludos y enhorabuena por el montaje!!!

PS: Aguante Texas Instruments!!!


----------



## leurelio

bueno compa la verdad que me comienzo animar  cada vez mas sobre este amplificador, quisiera saber de cuanto es el Damping Factor, también quisiera saber  cual voltaje tengo que aplicarle  para sácale uno 1000watios en 8 homio ,y cual mosfets tengo  que utilizar, espero respuesta


----------



## Tacatomon

leurelio dijo:


> bueno compa la verdad que me comienzo animar  cada vez mas sobre este amplificador, quisiera saber de cuanto es el Damping Factor, también quisiera saber  cual voltaje tengo que aplicarle  para sácale uno 1000watios en 8 homio ,y cual mosfets tengo  que utilizar, espero respuesta



El damping factor es un parámetro un poco confuso, pero la info creo que está en las primeras páginas del tema; para sacarle 1000W a 8 ohms debes usar +-100VCD y unos 8A.
Los mosfets... Puedes usar cualquiera que soporte mas de 200Vds y una Id de mínimo 18A
Algunas recomendaciones son IRFP250/IRFP260 de International Rectifier
De Fairchild está el FQA62N25C/
ST Semiconductor STW45NM60 entre otros...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Tacatomon dijo:


> El damping factor es un parámetro un poco confuso, pero la info creo que está en las primeras páginas del tema...


Y poco importante en el caso de amplificadores transistorizados: Es sufucientemente bueno como para que no te preocupes.



Tacatomon dijo:


> ...para sacarle 1000W a 8 ohms debes usar +-100VCD y unos 8A.


Si P=V*I, V=100V e I=8A... Ahí tenés 800W. Algún que otro Volt extra (digamos que unos +-110V andarían bastante lindo) y unos 10/12A me gustan más para tener 1000W.

Ahora... Con esa alimentación la salida del ampli es poco  menos que un tomacorriente de 110V de alterna. Es condenadamente peligroso y puede matar sin mucho problema al primer estúpido que le meta los deditos. *Mucho cuidado* no sólo al armarlo, sino también al operarlo.


Saludos


----------



## yojann

amigos . p=v*i      (eso en continua)

v=vpico/raiz2 
i=vpico/raiz2 *r (parlante)

entonces      p=vpico*vpico /2*r(parlante)

si la alimentacion es -+100v la vpico max sera de 100v(sin contar perdidas en las fets ni caida de fuente)

antoces :
con -+100v    p=625w en 8 ohms
con -+110 v    p=756w en 8 ohms
con -+130v     p=1050w en 8 ohms

saludos .


----------



## Cacho

Sí, Yojann, mucha razón llevan tus palabras.
Sólo te faltó aclarar que estás calculando la llamada "Potencia RMS".


Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Tiene toda la razón Cacho... Es más, yo hubiese pensado que era menos peligroso usar un parlante de 4 ohms para esos 1000W que un parlante de 8ohms... Tal como dice cacho, no solo la salida es muy peligrosa, sino que las tensiones con las que trabaja el ampli son re peligrosas también. Por algo que ya hablamos antes, para +/-130v de alimentación ,los mosfets tienen que soportar un 10% más, digamos +/-150v. Por lo que los mosfets tendrian que soportar 300v.. Los IRFP250/260 no van (máximo, 200v), habría que usar otros de más tensión..
Y también , sería bueno aunque sea unos fusibles... Hace tiempo que vengo pensando que se podría agregar una protección contra cortos a la salida, es sólo un par de resistencias y algunos transistorcitos para activar la entrada de shutdown del IR en caso de detectar sobrecorriente a la salida... pero... no he tenido tiempo de agregarla (y ademas, talvez agregar la protección en la fuente sería mas razonable... Enfin... Cuidado con el ampli:


*Mucha potencia = Mucho peligro*​ 


Saludos! **


----------



## arroyito

hola... que amplificador!... es realmente increhible que con ese pequeño circuito se pueda tener tanta potncia!.. me gustaria armarme la de 625Wrms/8ohm pero lastimosamente no voy a conseguir los componentes... soy de paraguay =) aunque no me quiero rendir por eso y queria preguntar de donde podría comprarlos y traerlos...
alguna sugernecia?..

gracias...


----------



## Rodgers

compadre mire....en esta pagina:
www.mouser.com
es una empresa seria...y ademas tiene mucho componente y a buen precio...
ademas que todo es original...

para los que quieren sacar mas potencia a 8 ohm....
tiene dos opciones:
En medio puente subir la tension de alimentacion
O configurar la etapa en puente completo y tener buena corriente en la fuente....

para os que quieran configurar la etapa en puente completo.....
es muy facil y esta comprobado....solo basta con:
un solo lm311 los dos driver y los 4 mosfet.....

la realimentacion queda normal bueno la que esta en fase(+)....
la realimentacion (-) es muy similar a la positiva solo que es al pin inversor del lm311 y listo los valores son los mismos de la otra rama...

con tiempo subire un esquema desente para aclarar bien la idea.....aunque creo que el amigo Eduardo propuso eso ya un rato.....solo que con una sola alimentacion!!!


----------



## walking

bueno señores.... para aquellos que buscan potencias mayores a 1kw,  y que no encuentran un mosfet que soporte mas de 300vdc @ 15A, les dejo este pequeño dato: el SSH20N50 de samsung electronics puede soportar 500vdc @ 20A con una Rds-on de 0.3 ohm,(ver datasheet) por fortuna tengo un par y es el que voy a utilizar para armar este espectacular sistema de audio, aunque no soy tan ambicioso en cuanto a esas grandes potencias, creo que con unos 400watts rms tengo suficiente. ¿donde los consegui? ni me pregunten, me los encontre por ahi de casualidad, en un AC drive (variador de velocidad) que se daño y lo botaron...pero ya que esta referencia pueda servirle a alguien, puede encargarlo a cualquier casa electronica.


----------



## arielcaso

Hola Leurelio, es raro que no hayas visto potencias calse D profesionales, porque hace una decada que estan en el mercado y en todas las marcas mas importantes, como Crown Crest Audio de la que hablas, QSC, Peavey, Yamaha, hasta las actuales Lab Gruppen , Camco o Powersoft. es mas muchas venian con salida digital y fuente standard a transformador y con solo 2 mosfet en la salida y mucahs de ellas entregaban mas de 1000 vatios, y realmente se puede obtener mucho mas de eso. Admiro que repares semejante potencia , la crest pro10001 (2 capacitores de 10000 micros nada mas? habras leido bien?) , yo no me animaria a sacar un tornillo!!, lo que no entiendo son tus preguntas tan basicas.
Para graficar un poco, le pedi un sub potenciado a un amigo que toca en una banda y le saque unas fotos "ilegales". en la placa se lee año 2002, y en el integrado se lee claramente IR2111. Es de 300w y tiene 2 parlantitos de chapa de 12" con el cono de un papel muuuy finito y liviano, esto tambien me hizo acordar a los vendedores que te dicen " sentí el peso, capana de fundicion, robusto bobina de 20 cm de diametro cono de titanio con kevlar y fibra de basalto, suspension michelin tubeless"


----------



## leurelio

compa la verdad que en el taller  nunca me había llegado algo así  ,pero hoy me contrato una tienda  que vende amplificadores, para que le reparara una serie de equipo entre ellos monitores, amplificadores, mescladores , y fuentes de 12 voltio  todo  con defectos  la mayoría por garantía, bueno como  mi pación son los amplificadores  le dije a mi papa que se encargara de lo demás, que yo me encargaba de los amplificadores, me llamaron la atención por su peso  cuando los destape  era uno de esos, ya he reparados 6  todos con el mismo defecto  en la fuente, y la potencia según  300watios rms por canal  a 4 ohmio, la tienda se llama  electrónica digital lástima que medio solo diez amplificadores


----------



## arroyito

Muchísimas gracias @Rodgers...
alguna otra sugerencia?.. alguna tienda por Argentina?
http://www.electrocomponentes.com/index.html esta sigue funcionando?... encuentro precios mucho mas bajos en ella, pero no confío mucho en la pagina... además tengo un primo electrónico por allá que me podría ayudar comprando.. =)
otra cosa.. como puedo escalar la placa al tamaño real que debe tener? es solo ponerlo al 100% la hoja pdf o se necesita realmente escalarla??..

por que según pequeños cálculos que hice... la placa de 6.7*5.8cm esta a un 45% del tamaño de la hoja pdf!.. es sumamente pequeña!... es así??...
Y se me pegan unas pistas y etc. pase todo en Word y también puse 2placas juntas por si un estéreo =)...
espero que vean y me orienten...

Ver el archivo adjunto Ampli HighEnd ClaseD UCD de 25W a 1250Wrms sÃ³lo con 2 mosfets N.rar

Gracias…


----------



## Tacatomon

arroyito dijo:
			
		

> otra cosa.. como puedo escalar la placa al tamaño real que debe tener?  es solo ponerlo al 100% la hoja pdf o se necesita realmente  escalarla??..
> 
> por que según pequeños cálculos que hice... la placa de 6.7*5.8cm esta a  un 45% del tamaño de la hoja pdf!.. es sumamente pequeña!... es  así??...
> Y se me pegan unas pistas y etc. pase todo en Word y también puse  2placas juntas por si un estéreo =)...
> espero que vean y me orienten...



Así es de pequeña la placa, no te preocupes que si el proceso de impresión que utilizes saldrá bien.



			
				walking dijo:
			
		

> bueno señores.... para aquellos que buscan potencias mayores a 1kw,  y  que no encuentran un mosfet que soporte mas de 300vdc @ 15A, les dejo  este pequeño dato: el SSH20N50 de samsung electronics puede soportar  500vdc @ 20A con una Rds-on de 0.3 ohm,(ver datasheet) por fortuna tengo  un par y es el que voy a utilizar para armar este espectacular sistema  de audio, aunque no soy tan ambicioso en cuanto a esas grandes  potencias, creo que con unos 400watts rms tengo suficiente. ¿donde los  consegui? ni me pregunten, me los encontre por ahi de casualidad, en un  AC drive (variador de velocidad) que se daño y lo botaron...pero  ya que esta referencia pueda servirle a alguien, puede encargarlo a  cualquier casa electronica.



Y ese mosfes va a disipar calor como para hacer carne a la plancha disipadora .

0.3 Ohms es un montón de resistencia RDSon.
Como dato, en la potencia de 1250W cada uno disiparía calurosos 93W . Peligrosos mosfets.
Denle una mirada a la linea *STY *de ST Microelectronics.

Saludos...


----------



## aldemarar

0.3 Ohms es un montón de resistencia RDSon.
Como dato, en la potencia de 1250W cada uno disiparía calurosos 93W . Peligrosos mosfets.
Denle una mirada a la linea *STY *de ST Microelectronics.

me podria explicar alguien sobre esto de la r RDSon. si es muy alta que pasa? o lo contrario grasias.


----------



## Tacatomon

aldemarar dijo:


> 0.3 Ohms es un montón de resistencia RDSon.
> Como dato, en la potencia de 1250W cada uno disiparía calurosos 93W . Peligrosos mosfets.
> Denle una mirada a la linea *STY *de ST Microelectronics.
> 
> me podria explicar alguien sobre esto de la r RDSon. si es muy alta que pasa? o lo contrario grasias.



En las primeras páginas se habla mucho de esto. Más que nada está relacionado con la eficiencia del amplificador y la PD total en los mosfets...  A mas RDSon, menor eficiencia y más calor, entre menos RDSon mayor eficiencia y menores emisiones térmicas que cuidan el ambiente

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

Aparte de fijarse en los parámetros Rds(on), Id y Vdss, también hay que mirar los tiempos de respuesta de los MOSFETs (tr, tf, td(on), td(off)) pues si dichos transistores no conmutan lo sificientemente rápido, pueden pasar dos cosas:
1 - Excesiva disipación de potencia por pérdidas de conmutación (pueden ser tan importantes como las de conducción, o tal vez más).
2 - Que directamente se haga un cortocircuito, en un circuito con varias decenas (o centenas) de voltios...
Fue muy "divertido" cuando desvirtuamos (literalmente) el post hace unos meses viendo qué otro MOS entraba ahí, en el diseño, y  cual MOSFET era más resistente y por tanto podría exigírsele mas potencia... Por eso, hace mucho tiempo, hice la broma (que no hizo reir a nadie) de hacer una soldadora de arco usando este amplificador. Pero evidentemente hay cosas importantes que nos estamos olvidando. Volvemos al tema de las potencias: los números con varios ceros son hermosos, pero hay que tener cuidado con los parámetros que representan. Recordemos que acá será más que un humito rico...

Saludos.


----------



## churchil13

no se si se veran las fotos


----------



## leaseba

Te quedo muy bueno churchil ! hiciste 2 en una placa PCB asi te ahorras espacio! ahora...queria saber los datos de tu bobina..?? me parece o es de una fuente de computadora?


----------



## Pableen

muchachos disculpen si el tema ya se habló pero tiene muchas páginas el post, hoy un companiero me contó que varias marcas de amplis musicales laburan con estos amps. lo que a mi me deja con una duda... cuando uno le vende un amp a un músico no puede esperar que este sepa lo que son 4 ohms u 8 ohms, por lo que la inmensa mayoria de los amplis(todavia no vi ninguno que no lo haga) se bancan varios valores de impedancia(sobre todo esos dos, 4 y 8 ohms).
La pregunta es:¿encontraron alguna forma de solucionar este problema? a mi lo menos rebuscado que se me ocurrió fue colocarle ambas bobinas y un switch que controle cual de las dos funciona. Hablo de potencias chicas, como mucho 400W(chicas para los numeros queandan manejando ustedes jaja) en potecias mono.


----------



## Tacatomon

Hacer un selector para las bobinas puede ser lo más factible. Ahora, desconozco como le harán los fabricantes profesionales para poder trabajar desde 2Ohms hasta 8Ohms... Quizás alguna clase de detector de impedancia que cambia la frecuencia de conmutación para adaptarse ala bobina...


----------



## Pableen

vos decis? no me gusta cuando la NASA empieza a diseñar parte de los amplis jaja, me gustan los amplificadores faciles!


----------



## arroyito

a lo que dijo pableen...

   Un swith para cambiar las bobinas de acuerdo a la impedancia... para mi es una buena idea... en paginas atrás se dieron las formulas para calcularlas bobinas de acuerdo al valor de la impedancia, el valor establecido en el esquema original tengo entendido es el valor medio para las de 4ohm y 8ohm... y es esta: post 381

  Lo que dijo @ejtagle:
  C=1/(2*PI*f*R), L=R/(2*PI*f), donde C= capacidad del filtro de salida en faradios, L=inductancia del filtro de salida en Henrios, PI=3.1416, f=22000 hertz,R=resistencia del parlante en ohms. 
Sin embargo, pueden variar un poco R... Por ejemplo, si van a usar el ampli con parlantes de 4 ohms, y de 8 ohms, hay que calcularlo para un valor intermedio (digamos 6 ohms... Realmente no resulta muy crítico que digamos.

  osea que se deberían cambiar esos dos componentes de acuerdo a las impedancias, pero como se establecieron 4ohm y 8ohm en el diseño, el diseñador ejtagle utilizo la media de los dos..
  yo también quisiera hacerme la de 400w/8ohm fijo, y por ello también quiero estar seguro asi uso los valores solo para 8ohm… y que según tengo entendido de esa forma aumenta el rendimiento del amp…


ayuda?


----------



## juan pablo carreras

que tal gente perdon pero nada que ver pero en que programa encuentro el ir2110 tengo el multisim 9, el pspice 5, el circuit maker2000 y el proteus o si saben si se puede encontrar en internet para subirlo a la libreria de algunos de estos desde ya gracias a todos


----------



## bebeto

juan pablo carreras dijo:


> que tal gente perdon pero nada que ver pero en que programa encuentro el ir2110 tengo el multisim 9, el pspice 5, el circuit maker2000 y el proteus o si saben si se puede encontrar en internet para subirlo a la libreria de algunos de estos desde ya gracias a todos





Buscá bien... en el multisim está. en la sección driver creo que era.


----------



## ejtagle

¡¡ A veces me sorprenden !! .. Ya fue aclarado... el valor de los componentes del filtro de salida NO es critico... Eso traducido al castellano significa que , SALVO para 2 ohms, los valores que he usado no hace falta cambiarlos ni para 4 ni para 6 ni para 8 ohms... El rendimiento del ampli NO aumenta optimizando el valor de esos componentes... Tampoco mejora la respuesta en frecuencia... Talvez mejore un poquito la cantidad de residuo de frecuencia de switching que llega al parlante, pero eso no es nada crítico...
En el único caso en que valdria la pena es con cargas de 2 ohms, no porque no ande con los valores que puse, sino porque la corriente que pasa por la bobina con cargas tan chicas es tan grande, que conviene reducir el valor de inductancia para que haya menos alambre en la bobina y ésta se caliente menos!

Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola Eduardo, ya no se que hacer para sacar este resíduo de alta frecuencia. Voy a probar armar otra placa. Lo que me pasó es que sacándole los caps de 1uF de poliester y poniendo en su lugar 3 series de 220n+220n (por el tema del aguante de tensión) baja unos mV la salida (te recuerdo que con los valores originales del filtro la salida tiene 500mV, con el tester en DC). Éstos caps son críticos para mi problema??
El cap de realimentación tiene que ser cerámico?, el que tengo no lo es. A la placa le puse flux casero, hecho con resina y tinner, será el problema??
También te recuerdo que la versión UCD de 200W tengo el mismo problema (200mV). Lo cual lo soluciono modificando el filtro (100uH, según pronine, con alambre de 2mm).

A nadie le ha pasado esto.....????

Saludos..


----------



## arielcaso

fijate si le conectas un parlante que pasa, si no se mueve el cono hacia arriba o hacia abajo, no hay continua y puede ser problema de medicion. yo probe y con solo 100mv y es facilmente visible el movimiento, empeza por eso que es muy sencillo. saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola arielcaso, porsupuesto que lo hice, fue así como me di cuenta. Vos tenés solo 100mV con los valores originales del filtro?? Ojalá yo tuviera tan solo 100mV.
La verdad no sé como solucionarlo...

Saludos...


----------



## arielcaso

bueno, este ampli todavia no pude hacerlo por cuestion de tiempo y lugar, pero el de 200w tenia ese problema en los dos que realice y eran todos los transistorcitos to92 FALSOS , los cambie, por unos de una vieja placa de telefonia y solucionado el problema. lo que me dijeron es que en ELECTROCOMPONENTES se consiguen, no se si originales , pero si buenos y funcionales. ojo por que todo es trucho hoy en dia capacitores, resistencias , ci´s. saludos.


----------



## crazysound

arielcaso dijo:


> bueno, este ampli todavia no pude hacerlo por cuestion de tiempo y lugar, pero el de 200w tenia ese problema en los dos que realice y eran todos los transistorcitos to92 FALSOS , los cambie, por unos de una vieja placa de telefonia y solucionado el problema. lo que me dijeron es que en ELECTROCOMPONENTES se consiguen, no se si originales , pero si buenos y funcionales. ojo por que todo es trucho hoy en dia capacitores, resistencias , ci´s. saludos.


 
Hola arielcaso, me decís que el problema eran los BC337/27 y los 2N5551/5401 truchos?
Cómo te diste cuenta, solo probando? Ahora tenés algo de offset con los valores originales del filtro?
Conseguiste capacitores de cerámico de 1uF? Yo tengo todos de poliester?

Saludos..


----------



## arielcaso

la cc a la salida es cero en mi caso, variaba segun el circuito, pero cayo a cero cuando le puse los tr, recuerdo si eran mpsa y bc327. y los cap, son polyester de 1 micro, muy chiquititos, tambien sacados de una placa que creo que era de instrumental medico, deben ser de 50v o 100v. es mas la v cc de salida variaba segun los componentes que le cambiaba, bobina, irf, ci, pero cayo a cero cuando le cambie los tr. no se si sera el caso tuyo, espero te sirva de ayuda. saludos


----------



## Juan Norco

Hola,no puedo abrir el archivo y creo que seria una maravilla poder armar este ampli clase D con calidad high end, felicitaciones y a ver si alguien me ayuda para tener este archivo


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, armé una nueva placa con los valores para +-80V. La estoy probando con +-70V y sigue teniendo el mismo problema que la anterior: 500mV en la salida..!!!! Y eso que le puse bobina de 100uH y cap de 2u2 de filtro.
Los tr que uso son los mpsa92 y todos los cap de 100n son poliester, también los de 1uF.


----------



## alejandrow999

El mismo diagrama pero comprimido en formato zip.


----------



## Juan Norco

Muchas gracias Alejandro


----------



## leurelio

Bueno señores estuve leyendo el tema,  y la verdad que me dio dolor de cabeza  hay cosa que me enredan total mente les voy ha poner una si yo le pongo un transistor mosfet de mas potencias  de mas voltaje y de mas corriente nos es mejor ,  yo pienso que si,  ley varia parte donde dice  que hay que ponerle el mosfet original,  este amplificador la verdad que si es complejo depende de muchas cosas, o será  que  no entiendo bien, pero hay otro problema con la carga de salida  en una pate ley que se puede usar en 2 homio pero no se puede usar en 8homio porque calentarían los mosfet , yo digo todo esto porque yo lo quiero armar con un voltaje de 100 positivo, y 100 negativo, primero quisiera saber que transistor mosfet puedo utilizar, a cuantos homio se puede baja  con ese voltaje  porque la verdad que  este amplificador  si es complejo


----------



## alejandrow999

leulelio, lo mejor que podés (si pretendés armar este amplificador) hacer es:
1 - Usar los MOSFETS recomendados por el diseñador (IRFP240 / IRFP250 / IRFP260)
2 - Bajar drásticamente las tensiones de alimentación, sino, *los MOS vuelan*.

Para cambiar los componentes hay que tener una idea de lo que se está haciendo.
- ¿Que pasa si utilizo MOSFETS para 500V? Seguramente tengan una gran Rds(on),una Id relativamente baja, sean costosos y *lentos*. Que además, deben ser controlados por un driver que tiene tiempos de respuesta (retardos, tiempos de subida y bajada) limitados, y corrientes de salida también limitadas. Resultado: un equipo caro e ineficiente. Y si no tenemos en cuenta los tiempos implicados, es posible que ni siquiera funcione.
- ¿Que pasa si uso MOSFET para gran corriente (ej: IRFZ44)? Soporta una gran Id, y su Rds(on) es baja (por ejemplo, 0,024Ohm), proporcionando pérdidas de *conducción *relativamente bajas. ¿Contras? La Vds es bastante baja, lo cual limita la potencia de salida. Además, estos transistores también suelen ser lentos, produciendo importantes pérdidas por *conmutación* y, nuevamente, hay que ver los tiempos de trabajo para tener alguna chance de que no sea un cortocircuito directo... 
- ¿Que pasa si uso un MOSFET más rápido (ej: IRF530)? Tiene una Id y una Rds(on) similares al IRFP250. ¿Ventajas? Es más económico.¿Inconvenientes?Soporta una Vds bastante menor. Y si bien es bastante más rápido, probablemente no haya gran diferencia entre las pérdidas por conmutación entre este (IRF530) y el original (IRFP250). ¿Por qué? Porque la velocidad de conmutación viene limitada por el *driver* usado.   

El amplificador está diseñado explícitamente para trabajar con cargas de 4 ú 8 ohms. Se puede "sacudir"  una carga de 2ohms, pero es recomendable (no obligatorio) en tal caso retocar el filtro de salida.

Saludos.

PD: se escribe "leí", no "ley"; "Ohmio" , no "homio", entre otras...


----------



## elchalo

Eduardo, cual sería la posición ideal de la bobina en caso de usar la que recomendaste de núcleo aéreo? hice varios esquemas para que quedara claro y también quisiera saber cual sería la distancia óptima entre la placa y la bobina? Muchas gracias.


----------



## marcelojeep

Me encanta este proyecto del amplificador. Voy a empezar a hacer la plaqueta. Soy algo novato en electronica y empezar desde la pagina uno hasta la ultima. Me podrian dar una mano? Desde ya muchas gracias al que diseño la placa, un abrazo. Con personas como uds. me da mucha iniciativa para seguir estudiando electronica. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola Marcelo:
                 Bienvenido al este maravilloso foro. Cuenta con nosotros para darte una mano con lo que podamos. Pero siempre lee bien todo el foro, ya que todos los puntos criticos de esta amplificador estan bien tratados, con opiniones y sugerencias de todos. Y todo esto se lo debemos a un genio de la electronica, Eduardo Tagle, quien es el diseñador de esta maravilla. 

                Como te mensione, te sugiero que leas todo, es mucho material, pero muy enriquecedor, ya que todos han aportado su granito de arena y es casi seguro que cualquier duda que se te plantee, es mas que seguro que ya fue tratada. Y como decimos aqui, si no comentes errores en la placa y colocas los componentes correctamente, el ampli anda en la primera. A mi me paso que el primero me anduvo de una, pero el segundo me hizo rabear un poco, pero luego salieron las dos etapas andando.

               Ahora compañeros, les comento para ver si les ha pasado, es "critico" el funcionamiento de amplificador sin carga? ya que estaba haciendo algunos ensayos de las etapas, y no le conecte el parlante a una de las salidas y luego ohooo!!! la salida que no le puse carga estaba totalmente muerta!!!

              Saludos



elchalo dijo:


> Eduardo, cual sería la posición ideal de la bobina en caso de usar la que recomendaste de núcleo aéreo? hice varios esquemas para que quedara claro y también quisiera saber cual sería la distancia óptima entre la placa y la bobina? Muchas gracias.


 
Hola elchalo, la sugerencia de Eduardo es similar a la que propones en la opcion 4, pero con la bobina girada, algo como la intente de dibujar, espero que se entienda. Saludos.-


----------



## kanon

Creo que tu diseño lo conosera el mundo entero y sera criticado y analizado por gente super capaz, talvez, que bien saludos..


http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/class-d/166214-ucd-25-watts-1200-watts-using-2-mosfets.html


----------



## Tacatomon

kanon dijo:


> Creo que tu diseño lo conosera el mundo entero y sera criticado y analizado por gente super capaz, talvez, que bien saludos..
> 
> 
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/class-d/166214-ucd-25-watts-1200-watts-using-2-mosfets.html



WTF!!! Usaron una de mis fotos!!!!!!!! FTWª!!!!!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Tacatomon dijo:


> WTF!!! Usaron una de mis fotos!!!!!!!! FTWª!!!!!!!!



Justamente está preguntando si alguien lo armó con éxito, pasó por acá y sacó algunas imágenes.

Lo malo es que subió un esquema armado aparte, obviamente sin el nombre de Eduardo ahí, tampoco dió ninguna referencia a este post o a su autor original. .


----------



## Tacatomon

Jajaj, Ya fue a darle un vistazo Eza al tema!!!, igualmente hice un comentario con mi no tan buen inglés acerca de mi foto...


----------



## Cacho

Y yo me registré sólo para comentar quién era el autor 
Y me encontré con dos comentarios antes del mío...


----------



## magnetic

hola compañeros del foro queria saber si este amplificador funciona con este sistema de gain&bridge que proporciono luciperro para otro amplificador ya que para estos funciona muy bien desde ya muchas gracias


sistema bridge
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/index2.html


----------



## Fogonazo

magnetic dijo:


> hola compañeros del foro queria saber si este amplificador funciona con este sistema de gain&bridge .......


Podría, pero no sería tan fácil de implementar como en un amplificador clase "B" o "AB"


----------



## Cacho

Leé páginas atrás Magnetic, que el asunto de ponerlo en bridge ya se discutió (y como te dice Fogonazo, es complicado).

Saludos


----------



## ionutzxpo

hola, me puede decir por favor, lo que este amplificador de frecuencia de trabajo disculpas pero el uso de un traductor


----------



## Quercus

Bienvenido  ionutzxpo, la frecuencia de trabajo es de 250Khz .
  Ya empieza a notarse el  efecto del esquema en DiyAudio


----------



## ULY5SES

he estado buscndo informacion sobre esto aplificadores y encontre esto
Hipex UcD700-UcD400-UcD180


----------



## Tacatomon

Esos son amplificadores Clase D pero comerciales. Son buenos montajes y exhiben una calidad de audio clase "Audiofila"... Toda una filia en calidad de sonido...

Saludos!!


----------



## KirickOnyx

Buenas!!

Me estoy matando a buscar un transformador de 40V 10A por internet, porque me presupongo que para un equipo de alta fidelidad es necesaria una fuente fabricada a partir de un transformador, pero no encuentro nada de nada en España.
Tampoco encuentro nada de como modificar un transformador ya diseñado y adecuarle a la potencia deseada, en este caso 40V 10A.

Os estaria muy agradecido que me remitierais alguna direccion web donde comprarlo, o fabricarlo. Vosotros como lo habeis hecho??

Muchisimas gracias de verdad!!!


----------



## Quercus

No se de donde eres, a mi me los proporcionan dos tiendas que les sirve "Roqmo"
Molgar tiene pero solo algunos comerciales, 48+48 10A pero ese en concreto no . Busca una tienda que les sirva una de estas o tambien "crovisa" aunque es mas caro. Si no lo encuentras me lo dices por privado, y yo puedo consultar si te lo pueden enviar.
Saludos


----------



## KirickOnyx

Muchas gracias quercus10, voy a echar un vistazo.

Por otra parte, queria preguntar, se pueden usar fuentes de alimentacion con valores estandar?? en vez de los que se dan en la tabla del pdf de este ampli??


----------



## Quercus

Puedes usar cualquier voltaje comprendido entre +-14  y  +-100 con su amperaje correspondiente y respetando los valores de la tabla, o lo más próximo en  todo lo que allí pone, no es crítico pero cuanto más próximo mejor. Si usas el transformador de 48-0-48v 10A tenemos 68-0-68v  en continua que no está en la tabla, acomodamos todo a valores intermedios entre -+57 y +-80v. Por ejemplo: R15 y R17 pondremos  3k3 2w y así sucesivamente en los valores que necesitan cambio.  
  Saludos


----------



## fabalarc

Buenas, he seguido con detenimiento muchos post sobre amplificadores clase D y este me ha parecido de los mejores.  Se me ocurre preguntar que opinan sobre un amplificador clase D en puente con fuente simple de 40 a 45 V convertida de bateria de auto de 12 voltios? Alguien se anima? Se podra modificar este UCD para esas especificaciones?


----------



## Cacho

fabalarc dijo:


> Buenas, *he seguido con detenimiento* muchos post sobre amplificadores clase D ... que opinan sobre un *amplificador clase D en puente*...


Poner este en puente... Me parece que no seguiste con mucha atención el hilo. Releelo.


fabalarc dijo:


> ...con fuente simple de 40 a 45 V


Releé el tema...


fabalarc dijo:


> Alguien se anima? Se podra modificar este UCD para esas especificaciones?


Y ponete a estudiar cómo se hacen estas cosas. El que se tiene que animar sos vos, no nosotros. Si querés un diseño personalizado sólo tenés que ir a ver a algún ingeniero que haga estas cosas y pagarle para que lo haga por vos.

Saludos


----------



## tupolev

Hola, después de probar todo tipo de inductores, me quedo con este de la foto, todos se calientan por la alta frecuencia, asi que a enfriarlos con aire.
Nucleo de polvo de hierro 40x24.3x14.5 mm.
He probado este nucleo con 17 espiras, de hilo de 1 mm. en dos formas, la primera con 4 hilos de 1 mm. entrelazados y la segunda con 2 hilos de 1 mm. entrelazados como demuestra la foto, los dos hacen una inductancia de +- 30uH.
La alimentación del amplificador de 90 + 90 vdc en 4 ohm. y el sonido esta barbaro sin ruido de fondo, no se calientan los mosfet (uso protector de altavoces con retardo a la conexión).
Las dos bobinas funcionan sin problemas, pero con la de 4x1 mm se aprecia una pequeña mejora a la potencia maxima.
Espero haber ayudado a la peña del UCD.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Tacatomon

Muchas gracias por el dato Tupolev. Una pregunta: ¿El núcleo lo compraste o lo reciclaste de algún lado?. ¿Algunos datos técnicos?

Saludos!!!


----------



## tupolev

Los compré en ebay.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

tupolev dijo:


> Bueno, como vi mucha gente en este proyecto, me decidi a incluirme en la lista.
> He armado un canal de 800 w a 4 ohm. con 80+-80 vdc, con todos los componentes del primer post (condensadores de mica, IRPF250N, IR2110, originales, 1uF 100 v cer. osea, todo) y funciona a la primera, pero como dice todo el mundo, la bobina muy caliente, para esta he utilizado 3 toroidales de 90 uH en paralelo, hilo de 1 mm, que hace un resultado total de 30 uH, hice varias pruebas y el resultado es la frecuencia la que hace calentar la bobina, la frecuencia está alrededor de los 200 khz.
> Como lei anteriormente, arrancas el ampli sin conectar el parlante y no se calienta, al inyectar señal a la entrada se pone a oscilar y hay es cuando empieza a calentar, sin el parlante conectado, el resto de los componentes sin problemas.
> 
> Saludos cordiales





			
				Tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Hola, después de probar todo tipo de inductores, me quedo con este de la foto, todos se calientan por la alta frecuencia, asi que a enfriarlos con aire.
> Nucleo de polvo de hierro 40x24.3x14.5 mm.
> He probado este nucleo con 17 espiras, de hilo de 1 mm. en dos formas, la primera con 4 hilos de 1 mm. entrelazados y la segunda con 2 hilos de 1 mm. entrelazados como demuestra la foto, los dos hacen una inductancia de +- 30uH.
> La alimentación del amplificador de 90 + 90 vdc en 4 ohm. y el sonido esta barbaro sin ruido de fondo, no se calientan los mosfet (uso protector de altavoces con retardo a la conexión).
> Las dos bobinas funcionan sin problemas, pero con la de 4x1 mm se aprecia una pequeña mejora a la potencia maxima.
> Espero haber ayudado a la peña del UCD.



Mucho, muchísimo has ayudado, Tupolev, venir de tu parte es una garantía de experiencia en el armado de amplificadores, además de una gran prolijidad.

Saco estas conclusiones *espeluznantes*:

El calentamiento de la bobina, parece inevitable, debido a la alta frecuencia con que se hace trabajar al ampli. La pregunta es si amerite una refrigeración forzada con aire, o baste con dejarla así, no importa que caliente. (Algo tiene que calentar con semejantes voltajes de alimentación, no? )

Otra conclusión: Yo jamás lo alimentaria con más de +/- 70 u 80 Volts. Mucho se ha hablado ya del tema a lo largo del post. Razón: Peligro inminente de muerte para quien lo arma y lo opera. Y hasta para los mismos componentes. 

Con lograr que suene muy (MUY) bien, cero ruidos de fondo, bajísimo coste de ensamblado y además que no calienten los transistores de salida, que además son iguales y de fácil consecución, con lo que se ahorra en costosos radiadores de aluminio (De ser necesarios y por no dejar la costumbre, colocar unos pequeños, como los que vienen las fuentes de PC, creo), para mí, para este humilde forista que todos los días aprende de uds, ES MÁS QUE SUFICIENTE.

Y encima, pequeñito!!!

Por lo menos yo, no necesito más. Este diseño supera muchas veces mis expectativas

He dicho!!.


----------



## nacho_brc

disculpen que haga esta pregunta.. hace un tiempo seguia el tema pero me e dejado estar.. pienso hacer este amplificador para reproducir solo graves con un subwofer.. lo que no recuerdo es si tenia buena respuesta en bajas frecuencias, podrian decirme hasta que frecuencias reproduce? perdon por ser tan vago de no leer el post de nuevo.. jej.. desde ya muchisimas gracias.. saludos


----------



## MGustavo

nacho_brc dijo:


> disculpen que haga esta pregunta.. hace un tiempo seguia el tema pero me e dejado estar.. pienso hacer este amplificador para reproducir solo graves con un subwofer.. lo que no recuerdo es si tenia buena respuesta en bajas frecuencias, podrian decirme hasta que frecuencias reproduce? perdon por ser tan vago de no leer el post de nuevo.. jej.. desde ya muchisimas gracias.. saludos




Leé las primeras páginas, ahi está especificado el rango de frecuencias, en la página 2 puntualmente. También hace mucho no leo a diario el tema...

Saludos

*PD*: Debería haber un boton para ocultar algunos comentarios a medida que se avanza con la lectura (que el lector considere importantes o no), así cada uno tendría una guía con información a gusto sobre los POST a los que se suscribe, se hacen largos algunos temas.  Interesante...


----------



## Rataloca

MGustavo dijo:


> Leé las primeras páginas, ahi está especificado el rango de frecuencias, en la página 2 puntualmente. También hace mucho no leo a diario el tema...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *PD: Debería haber un boton para ocultar algunos comentarios a medida que se avanza con la lectura (que el lector considere importantes o no), así cada uno tendría una guía con información a gusto sobre los POST a los que se suscribe, se hacen largos algunos temas.  Interesante...*


Off-topic: Exelente idea... habria que comunicarsela a algun moderador... ya que estamos podriamos hacer mas deificil la prueba para el registro... hay muchos que hacen sacar canas verdes a preguntas simplisimas... Como sugerencia el calculo de polarizacion de un fet 
Saludos!!
Sebas.-


----------



## ejtagle

Si vamos al caso, sobre el tema del foro, yo tambi'en tuve una idea... Que es que , asi como en el listado de temas, en el que existen temas destacados que siempre salen arriba, podria haber respuestas destacadas dentro de cada tema, que tambien salgan arriba. En este momento, la unica forma de hecer algo parecido seria editar la primer respuesta para agregar la info destacada. Desgraciadamente, eso hace que una parte del esfuerzo colectivo se pierda, ya que solo un moderador o el creador del tema tiene esa posibilidad... Talvez podriamos pensar en un wiki para este ampli 

Saludos!


----------



## Rataloca

ejtagle dijo:


> Si vamos al caso, sobre el tema del foro, yo tambi'en tuve una idea... Que es que , asi como en el listado de temas, en el que existen temas destacados que siempre salen arriba, podria haber respuestas destacadas dentro de cada tema, que tambien salgan arriba. En este momento, la unica forma de hecer algo parecido seria editar la primer respuesta para agregar la info destacada. Desgraciadamente, eso hace que una parte del esfuerzo colectivo se pierda, ya que solo un moderador o el creador del tema tiene esa posibilidad... Talvez podriamos pensar en un wiki para este ampli
> 
> Saludos!


mm eso es algo mas general... lo que propone MGustavo es algo personal, es decir, cada uno elige la respuesta que quiere o que le sirve. Y en lo que vos propones si no le destacas la respuesta a alguien que le parece que merece ser destacada va a haber mas problemas...
Ahora habria que esperar a que algun moderador lo vea, decida y borre toda esta chorradera de offtopic jaja
Saludos!!
Sebas.-


----------



## Tacatomon

El que quiera celeste, que le cueste.
Si uno requiere cierta info, el mod en turno lo manda a leerse el tema completo, y es que eso no hace daño!!! Yo los mando a leerse el tema porque todo ya se ha escrito.
Es un poco traumatizante estar escribiendo lo mismo cuando paginas atrás ya se habló perfectamente de ello.

Hay que leer.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

muy cierto, si les interesa la informacion y son olvidadisos anoten la informacion y asi no se les saldra de las  manos y escriben solo lo que les interesa


PD: no podia quedarme fuera del offtopic


----------



## MGustavo

*Comentario Fuera de Tema //*


Tacatomon dijo:


> El que quiera celeste, que le cueste.
> Si uno requiere cierta info, el mod en turno lo manda a leerse el tema completo, y...



Justamente por eso.. también cansa estar leyendo hojas de comentarios como "Se escribió más atrás" en respuesta a preguntas que algunas veces vienen "dibujadas". Que mejor que ocultar ese tipo de preguntas y evitar que el tema pierda calidad.


Helminto G. dijo:


> muy cierto, si les interesa la informacion y ...



Cada usuario configuraría a gusto personal (Ocultar / Expandir).. cada uno con su resúmen. Claro .. hay que ser responsables (leer, pensar, releer), no tirar click por todos lados, y preguntar después de lo que oculte!

*PD:* Perdón por agregar comentarios fuera de tema, si alguien quiere hacer la sugerencia en la sección *Sugerencias y Comentarios* adelante .. No quiero cargarle laburo a los que mantienen la WEB, pero puede quedar como una idea. 

Sino más adelante la comento en esa sección con el título *OCULTAR O EXPANDIR COMENTARIOS* y charlamos ahi (Si alguien quiere hacerla antes, ningún problema).

*// FIN Comentario Fuera de Tema*

Adjunto un *PDF Resúmen*: Es de los primeros comentarios (Sin nombres de Autores y con algunos comentarios modificados) y algunos los ordené para que sea más clara la información. Me tomo el atrevimiento, si alguien esta en desacuerdo avisenle a algun moderador para que lo retire por favor..


----------



## Helminto G.

mgustavo, y eso no seria lo mismo que escribirlo? o ya de güev... digo de perdida cortar y copiar en un documento propio?


----------



## Rataloca

es una idea, propuesta, para mejorar el foro... es cuestion de hablarlo con quien sepa de esto y ver si es demaciado bardo no hacerlo.


----------



## MGustavo

Si, por supuesto que puede hacerse, es justamente lo que hice en el PDF que adjunte (donde están los comentarios puntales sobre las especificaciones del funcionamiento y relacionados). De hecho trato de hacerlo con los temas que se hacen extensos, pero por ahi ... un tiempito off-line, y perdí los polos jaja. 


Rataloca dijo:


> es una idea, propuesta, para mejorar el foro... es cuestion de hablarlo con quien sepa de esto y ver si es demaciado bardo no hacerlo.


Justamente..

Bueno no comento más sobre el tema, así no agregamos comentarios de ese tipo. Fue una sugerencia nada más.

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

ok ahora alguien denuncie el offtopic


----------



## Tacatomon

Compañero MGustavo, estaba a punto de subir un .txt con info sobre lo más importante del tema, el calculo de eficiencia, voltaje de alimentación para una potencia dada, dudas sobre transformadores, Resistencias de gate...

Hoy lo subo para contribuir a la causa y a ver si podemos llegar a un acuerdo para facilitar estos problemas sobre el tema.

Saludos!!!


----------



## KirickOnyx

quercus10 dijo:


> Puedes usar cualquier voltaje comprendido entre +-14  y  +-100 con su amperaje correspondiente y respetando los valores de la tabla, o lo más próximo en  todo lo que allí pone, no es crítico pero cuanto más próximo mejor. Si usas el transformador de 48-0-48v 10A tenemos 68-0-68v  en continua que no está en la tabla, acomodamos todo a valores intermedios entre -+57 y +-80v. Por ejemplo: R15 y R17 pondremos  3k3 2w y así sucesivamente en los valores que necesitan cambio.
> Saludos



Entendido quercus10, ademas he encontrado en el foro una explicacion de como construir un transformador apropiado a un amplificador de audio.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791


Ahora me surge una duda nueva.
Es necesario instalar a mayores un preamplificador, con control de volumen, bajos, medios, agudos, etc.....
Me gustaria que me aconsejarais uno que sea indicado para este amplificador HIFI, es decir, que no me estropee la buena señal que se pretende obtener con este ampli.
Me gustaria instalar un pre lo mas completo posible, he estado echando un vistazo en el foro, y he visto el Rotel y el Gemini,.....no se si en el foro tenemos otros mas completos o mas indicados.

Muchas Gracias de nuevo!!!


----------



## detonador666

saludos EJTAGLE me comunico e Perú, felicitaciones por el amplificador lo arme simule todo correctamente bien, la potencia maxima alcanzada alimentando con +/- 100 VDC es de 1360 WRMS em carga de 4 Ohmios, y usando wpo40L60F mosfets de alta recuperacion, mi fuente usada una switching de behringer sps 600x 4 modificadas a +/-103VDC mosfets de dichas fuentes son 17N80 y usan 8 el sonido alcanzado; barbaro realmente, humillando al peavey CS 1000 muy usado en Perú, lo pateo le dio en el suelo y solo con 2 mosfets, carajo eso es diseño hombre nuevamente saludos.
mi amplificador no pesa nada comparado con los dinosaurios  de Peavey Y Crest, Yamaha.


----------



## Quercus

Para  KirickOnyx. Hay alguno mas  de calidad, y otros muchos, mas simples, pero esos dos son muy buenos, mira también  _este_ , decide cual te gusta y a montar.
  Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

detonador666 dijo:


> saludos EJTAGLE me comunico e Perú, felicitaciones por el amplificador lo arme simule todo correctamente bien, la potencia maxima alcanzada alimentando con +/- 100 VDC es de 1360 WRMS em carga de 4 Ohmios, y usando wpo40L60F mosfets de alta recuperacion, mi fuente usada una switching de behringer sps 600x 4 modificadas a +/-103VDC mosfets de dichas fuentes son 17N80 y usan 8 el sonido alcanzado; barbaro realmente, humillando al peavey CS 1000 muy usado en Perú, lo pateo le dio en el suelo y solo con 2 mosfets, carajo eso es diseño hombre nuevamente saludos.
> mi amplificador no pesa nada comparado con los dinosaurios  de Peavey Y Crest, Yamaha.




felisitasiones 
pero sube algunas fotos de lo que hisistes por fabor y me gustaria ver que bobina de salida utilisaste ya que estoy construllendo uno igual al tuyo


----------



## Tacatomon

detonador666 dijo:


> saludos EJTAGLE me comunico e Perú, felicitaciones por el amplificador lo arme simule todo correctamente bien, la potencia maxima alcanzada alimentando con +/- 100 VDC es de 1360 WRMS em carga de 4 Ohmios, y usando wpo40L60F mosfets de alta recuperacion, mi fuente usada una switching de behringer sps 600x 4 modificadas a +/-103VDC mosfets de dichas fuentes son 17N80 y usan 8 el sonido alcanzado; barbaro realmente, humillando al peavey CS 1000 muy usado en Perú, lo pateo le dio en el suelo y solo con 2 mosfets, carajo eso es diseño hombre nuevamente saludos.
> mi amplificador no pesa nada comparado con los dinosaurios  de Peavey Y Crest, Yamaha.



Así o más Owneados los Amplificadores comerciales con Trafo  a hierro


----------



## 0110110h

Hola ejtagle, la verdad te felicito y estoy muy agradecido que compartas este ampli con todos. Te cuento que hace un mes me compre una potencia para el auto de 4 canales x 85Wrms cada uno y he decidido venderla para fabricarme este ampli digital con una fuente SMPS que lo haga mover a 800Wrms. Te hago una pregunta, necesitare algún tipo de preamplificador para alcanzar los 800rms desde un mp3 común y corriente? Es que por ahora no quiero comprar un estéreo con MP3 y USB (va, no tengo la plata). Desde ya muchas gracias. Juan.


----------



## Rataloca

Hola eduardo!! Te recontra felicito por el amplificador!!!!!!! Ya arme una placa para probarlo... lo unico que como aca no hay una buena casa de electronica no pude conseguir algunos componentes... te dejo una lista a ver que te parece:
1) 470nf 63v pol: 470nf 50v multicapa
2)Ninguna resistencia al 1%, todas al 5%
3)1uf por 63v, en estos consegui los que son chiquititos amarillos.. creo que son multicapa pero no dicen el voltaje, creo que son de 50v... 
4)330p mica: "multicapa"
5)c10 100pf mica: ceramico tipo lentejita.
6)1N5817: 1N5819
7)UF4004: UF4007
Supongo que con estos dos ultimos no voy a tener problema...
Ah y al IR no lo consigo, no hay algun reemplazo?
 el capacitor que va en paralelo con el parlante tenian unicamente por 250v, los que vieron la placa se me reian de como lo monte 
Luego subo unas fotos para que vean como quedo!
Gracias por este APORTAZO!!!!!!
Saludos!!!
Sebas.-


----------



## Tacatomon

Rataloca dijo:


> Hola eduardo!! Te recontra felicito por el amplificador!!!!!!! Ya arme una placa para probarlo... lo unico que como aca no hay una buena casa de electronica no pude conseguir algunos componentes... te dejo una lista a ver que te parece:
> 1) 470nf 63v pol: 470nf 50v multicapa
> 2)Ninguna resistencia al 1%, todas al 5%
> 3)1uf por 63v, en estos consegui los que son chiquititos amarillos.. creo que son multicapa pero no dicen el voltaje, creo que son de 50v...
> 4)330p mica: "multicapa"
> 5)c10 100pf mica: ceramico tipo lentejita.
> 6)1N5817: 1N5819
> 7)UF4004: UF4007
> Supongo que con estos dos ultimos no voy a tener problema...
> Ah y al IR no lo consigo, no hay algun reemplazo?
> el capacitor que va en paralelo con el parlante tenian unicamente por 250v, los que vieron la placa se me reian de como lo monte
> Luego subo unas fotos para que vean como quedo!
> Gracias por este APORTAZO!!!!!!
> Saludos!!!
> Sebas.-



Una pauta a seguir antes de armar un proyecto, es verificar si se pueden localizar la mayoría de las piezas... Así no ocurren contratiempos y "cartas debajo de la manga".


----------



## Rataloca

si.. eso hize pero si soy muy "exquisito" con los componentes no armo nada con la casa de porqueria de aca... por eso pregunto si va a andar bien con lo que consigo.
Gracias por responderme!!!
Sebas.-


----------



## Tacatomon

Con los condensadores y las resistencias no vas a tener problemas. Los diodos pasan, pero lo más importante es lo que te falta: El IR

Saludos


----------



## Rataloca

ahh bueno... seguro lo consigo... me dijieron que lo van a traer...
Bueno a esperar!! mientras hago el inductor, hablando de este, de que grosor de alambre me recomendas hacerlo?


----------



## Tacatomon

Rataloca dijo:


> ahh bueno... seguro lo consigo... me dijieron que lo van a traer...
> Bueno a esperar!! mientras hago el inductor, hablando de este, de que grosor de alambre me recomendas hacerlo?



El inductor se hace de acuerdo a los requerimientos de potencia de salida. Si te lees el tema sabrás como hacerlo y de paso agarrarás experiencia con los compañeros que ya han hecho sus amplificadores.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Rataloca

Ofrezco mis disculpas no he tenido tiempo de leer el tema completo.


----------



## KirickOnyx

quercus10 dijo:


> Para  KirickOnyx. Hay alguno mas  de calidad, y otros muchos, mas simples, pero esos dos son muy buenos, mira también  _este_ , decide cual te gusta y a montar.
> Saludos



Alguno de mas calidad?? si eres tan amable y tienes la referencia, por favor escribela y le hecho un vistazo


----------



## Quercus

Si pulsas _*Aquí*_ te sale, ademas de un amplificador un previo


----------



## elseba87

Hola!!!
Bueno, estoy con problemas de nuevo, ya que armé dos UCDs geniales que me quedaron funcionando y los dejé, está semana termine una fuente SMPS de 800w para alimentar el par de amplificadores y Oh! problema... Uno de ellos no funciona 
El primero arranco de una, excelente sonido y cero ruido a la salida, el otro en la primera me quemo los mosfet de la fuente y el IR , repare la fuente, y también el UCD y no hay caso, sigue igual.
Reemplace, ya que estaban muertos los dos IRFP250 y el IR2110, también para descartar errores previos (dudo ya que funcionó) puse el TIP31C, y el LM311 nuevos.
La falla viene por el lado (supongo) del V+, ya que medí

cita:<Medir entre la pata 8 del LM311 y masa, con la punta positiva en la pata 8. Tiene que haber 3.3v aproximadamente (+/-0.2v) -> Si no hay, revisar DZ1, C15, C11, R15...
> Medir entre la pata 4 del LM311 y masa con la punta positiva en la pata 4. Tiene que haber -3.3v aproximadamente (+/-0.2) -> Si no hay, revisar DZ2. C21, C19, R17...>

y tengo en pata 4: -3.4v y el pata 8: 2.8v, pero más raro el que lo estoy alimentando con +58v/-58v y al encender tengo *+60v*/-58v ¿¿??
Revise y puse nuevo también el zener de 3v, la R de 2k7 y C11, C15...
Por donde puedo empezar a buscar esta falla? Que puede andar mal? Revise como siempre el PCB y no veo nada de cortos, ni pistas malas...
Ah, estoy realizando pruebas con lámpara en serie (limitador de corriente), la entrada a GND, sin carga en la salida y en un gabinete metálico improvisado.

Saludos!


----------



## alejandrow999

elseba87, en la prueba del amplificador fallido:
1 - ¿Tenías conectada la bobina de salida?
2 - ¿Habías puesto lámparas de protección en ambas ramas de la alimentación?
3 - ¿Qué tensión habia en el colector del TIP31C (colector y negativo, me refiero)? 
Pregunto porque no me queda del todo claro. Las variantes de tensión que registrás creo que se pueden considerar "normales".

Saludos.


----------



## elseba87

Buenas @alejandrow999, 
Si, la prueba la hice con la bobina de salida conectada y como lámpara de "protección" tengo una de 60w en 220v antes de la fuente, no en cada rama...
En cuanto pueda, mañana mido la tensión así vemos que pasa, como referencia el otro PCB que funciona en las pruebas no hubo ninguna diferencia de tensión en las ramas, y 0v en la salida.
Saludos y muchas gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## jonasbairros

bom dia amigos do forum...estou com um problema aqui no meu amplificador ...ele aquece sem audio na entrada e aquece muito..ja usei o filtro de 22uh de 30uh e 48uh e agora de 100uh que parece esta funcionando um pouco melhor mas continua aquecendo sem audio na entrada, no falante nao sai ruido nenhum mas continua aquecendo, alguem poderima me dizer o que to fazendo de errado..estou usando  56,5+56,5 volts...jonas bairros agradece



> Buenos días amigos del Foro... Tengo un problema aquí en mi ampli ... se calienta sin entrada de audio y lo calienta .. ya se utiliza el filtro de 22UH 30uh y 48uh 100UH y ahora parece que correr un poco mejor, pero todavía no calentar en la entrada de audio, el orador no deja ningún ruido, pero sigue siendo el calentamiento, podría decirme alguien que me lo estoy haciendo mal .. estoy usando 56.5 56.5 voltios barrios jonas ... gracias


----------



## A.V.

Por lo que puedo ver de las fotos, el tip31 no devería llevar aislante ya que es éste el que pone el disipador a masa. De todas formas, no sé si será la solución a tu problema.
Saludos.

Pelo que posso ver as fotos, o isolamento  não TIP31A, pois é isso que faz a terra afundar. Enfim, talvez seja a solução para seu problema.
Cumprimentos


----------



## jonasbairros

mas ja fiz os testes sem dissipador e nao devia aquecer mas continua a aquecer...parece que os mosfet ficam conduzindo ao mesmo tempo pois to usando irfp240...jonas bairros


----------



## Rataloca

jonasbairros creería que es al revez, los mosfets se aislan y el tip31 va al dicipador sin aislante.
Saludos
Sebas.-

jonasbairros acredito que  está de cabeça para baixo, os transistores são isoladas e vai para  DICIP TIP31A voltagem. 
Cumprimentos 
Sebas .-


----------



## Tacatomon

Trata de aislar bien tus transistores, revisa bien el diagrama en busca de fallos en la disposición de componentes y verifica con otro IR2110. Paginas atrás está una guía para verificar algunos Test points importantes.

Saludos.

Tente  isolar o transistor bem, olhe bem para o diagrama de falhas no  fornecimento de componentes e verificar com outras IR2110. Páginas de volta é  um guia para verificar alguns pontos de teste importante.

Cumprimentos


----------



## jonasbairros

gracias  vou compar outros  componentes e testar de novo


----------



## elseba87

Buenas, sigo con problemas, medí como sugirió alejandrow999 las tensiones en el TIP31C, entre GND y Base tengo -45.7v y también entre GND y Emisor -46.2v, el zener de 12v está bien. En el LM311 sigo teniendo +2.7v/-3.4v...
las mediciones como dice ejtagle las realicé con la bobina conectada, es correcto esto?
Saludos! 
P.D.: me está ganando esta placa... conviene realizar un PCB nuevo o no será un problema de pistas...


----------



## alejandrow999

Elseba, te comento: las primeras pruebas conviene realizarlas *sin* la bobina, para poder determinar si los Mosfets conmutan adecuadamente (si la lampara prende, es porque los MOS conducen juntos, en simultáneo). Cuando conectás la bobina, por ésta y por el capacitor de salida circula una corriente, que hace prender la lámpara y por tanto falsea las mediciones (el filtro es LC, por lo tanto, deriva las grandes frecuencias a masa).Justamente, Ejtagle recomendó probar primero sin bobina, y si todo andaba bien, recién ahí conectarla.
Con la lámpara que usaste (60W, en el primario) estimo que la corriente en cortocircuito de salida estaría entre los 0,5A y 1A (depende que terminales de salida usemos para prueba). Para algunos componentes es poco, para otros es mucho. Creo que funcionaría mejor una lampara de 25W a la entrada de la fuente, pues la corriente de cortocircuito sería menor. O mejor aún, dos lámparas a la salida (una por rama) 
Según lo que mediste, el TIP31C proporcionaba 12V, aproximadamente, al IR2110, así que por ahí vamos bien.

Algunas otras preguntas:
- ¿Notaste un recalentamiento en algún momento?
- ¿Te fijaste si había mucha tensión DC a la salida del filtro LC?

Pienso que los MOS y el driver pudieron sufrir un pico de tensión y ahí se rompieron, pero eso no justifica que se rompa la fuente...

Saludos.


----------



## electroconico

Con cuantos dolares armo este ampli????

Saludos!


----------



## elseba87

alejandrow999, muchas gracias por la ayuda! Te comento que ya salió andando, si si funciona! 
Luego de revisar y medir como mencionas sin bobina y también con lámpara más chica para limitar la corriente estaba todo ok entonces probé el IR en el UCD que ya funcionaba y estaba bueno, como también los IRFP y TIP ya medidos, el LM era nuevo, y solo quedó revisar los 2N5401 donde ahí estaba la falla, reemplacé y funcionó 10 puntos.
Saludos y nuevamente gracias a todos!


----------



## Tacatomon

david2009 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos quisiera que me ayuden a armar bien la bobina. por que me marie de todo. alguna fotito de una  bobina bien hecha se agradese



Por que no revisas unas cuantas páginas atrás :enfadado:


----------



## david2009

si ya revise y saque algunas bobinas es que no se  alfinal cuantas bueltas darle. me quedo con este me parese.

inductores sobre un nucleo de 26mm de diametro, altura de la bobina 25mm, 4capas de alambreNo.15 (Diametro 1.450mm) dos hilos en paralelo para un total de 32 vueltas (ocho vueltas por capa)


----------



## ikepaz

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> ejtagle  grasias por este aporte,estaba esperando algo asi de paso te felisito eres lo maximo,boy a armar el de 1250w espero tu colaboracion



hola soy nuevo en este foro y hace rato que estoy siguiendo el desarrollo del ampli,tomé la determinación de armarlo,como puedo conseguir el diagrama electronico.


----------



## Cacho

ikepaz dijo:


> como puedo conseguir el diagrama electronico.


Leyendo el tema...

Bienvenido al foro y permitime darte un consejo muy sano: Leé *siempre* los temas *enteros* antes de postear una consulta.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Para tupolev:
"La alimentación del amplificador de 90 + 90 vdc en 4 ohm. y el sonido esta barbaro sin ruido de fondo, no se calientan los mosfet (uso protector de altavoces con retardo a la conexión)."

Hay muchos circuitos de protección pero no todos valen para esta potencia, ¿Te importaría decir que circuito utilizaste? 
Saludos


----------



## tupolev

El que posteé en el foro.
En este caso, uno por canal, relé puenteado.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-retardo-conexion-altavoces-15420/

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias tupolev,  el amplificador, como habrás observado  da un pequeño golpe al conectarlo y hace un ruido al desconectarlo, por lo menos, el que yo monte, veo conveniente ponerle un protector con retardo,  si el que tu posteaste funciona bien, perfecto, ya estoy manos a la obra para montarle uno,  y gracias también por lo pronto de la respuesta.
  saludos


----------



## tiagodj71

Hola amigos, esta bárbaro este amplificador, la verdad hoy Salí corriendo a buscar los componentes para armarlo, pero no encontré el IR2110 ni tampoco el lm311H (8), que decepción que en mi país no pueda conseguir estos componentes, mi pregunta es ¿podría remplazarlos con algún otro ir?, y con algún otro lm? Si me pueden ayudar en esto porfa, les agradecería muchísimo.
Santiago


----------



## Tacatomon

Es indispensable conseguir el controlador IR2110, el comparador LM311 puede ser remplazado por cualquier otro que cumpla con las características de este. Como nota, no tiene que ser exactamente LM311*H*. La última letra sale sobrando si es en encapsulado DIP.
Si está en tus posibilidades, puedes mandar a pedir todos tus semiconductores al extranjero. Así le hice yo. Es más confiable y tendrás componentes de primera (En teoría ).

Saludos!!!


----------



## tiagodj71

Gracias tacatomon , la verdad es que soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica, y seguro que para ustedes que ya tienen experiencia es un poco molesto dar unas pequeñas clases y enseñar a nosotros los novatos, mira me van a dar consiguiendo el ir2113 podría ser un remplazo para este amplificador? Tengo un transformador de 75+ O 75- de 10 amperios  ya rectificado, y me parece que si consigo estos componentes me va a funcionar de maravilla, dame una mano porfaDe antemano, gracias.
Santiago


----------



## Tacatomon

¡Como no!
El IR2113 puede servir perfectamente!!!!! Yo lo usé para las pruebas!!!! Ahí lo tengo guardado...
Ahora, ¿Son 75 Voltios de alterna o Directa? Si son de directa, son buenos para hacer un buen amplificador, o un par... Si son de alterna, mejor consigue otro trafo, por que las tensiones que obtengas en DC son MORTALES.

Ahora, hay una cuestión muy importante: Antes de encarar un proyecto de este calibre, aunque no tenga muchos tipos de ajuste y sea un diseño simple, hay que tener conocimientos básico de lo que se hace. En pocas palabras, no es muy recomendable armarlo como primer proyecto. Ahí en mi firma hay un link muy interesante...


----------



## el anciano

Que gran aporte, personas como usted son las que ayudan alm avance y de paso a muchas personas fanaticas del audio que quieren progresar en estos temas y despejar dudad..,

gracias por tan buen documento y gracias al foro publicado...

excelente ejtagle..


----------



## electromecanico

muy inteligente la desicion de este proyecto, estos es aprovechar los componentes que hay en el mercado ..justo ayer me pidieron un 200 watts economico tengo dos trafos de 24 volt 500 vamp que sacaria 48 volt por lo cual andaria cerca de los 200 rms de salida si me dan el ok arrancamos...


----------



## Diego German

barbaro... felicitaciones eduardo por este gran aporte como siempre te pasaste 
los mas proto posible me pondre a armar este amplificador ya que salga de unos examenes en la u y tenga un poco mas de tiempo espero hacerlo lo mas pronto posible..
10/10

saludos..


----------



## jhonson150

Que tal amigos! Tengo una duda con respecto al lm311h(8), el ocho que lleva al final  es aparte?, porque yo solo he encontrado  un lm311h y al parecer con una "n" al final. Disculpen por la ignorancia. Espero qie alguien me pueda ayudar.


----------



## Tacatomon

Mientras tenga 8 pines de conexión y sea encapsulado DIP no hay problema...


----------



## jhonson150

Muchas gracias Tacatomon, por haberme ayudado con esta duda que tenia hacerca del lm311h. Y ahora a conseguir los demas componentes por pienso hacer el de 1250W en cuanto me salga les comento que tal se escucha


----------



## Quercus

Yo he probado este encapsulado, y funciona igual
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

El que parece un pequeño TO-3. De esos por acá no hay. Ya han de ser de colección.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

yo tengo dos asi pero son dobles se ven chistosones y si parecen de coleccion


----------



## Quercus

No sé si serán de colección, o de serie limitada,  en el primer plano "UCD"  aparecía "LM311H" y al pedirlo aquí, con la “H”  correspondía a ese encapsulado, lo que sigue a LM311, hasta que ejtagle lo aclaro que cualquier LM311 con 8 patas vale, se ha preguntado en el foro muchas veces, incluso después de aclararlo también,  me ha parecido, que sería bueno aclarar que incluso con el encapsulado que he posteado  también vale,  por si en algún lugar todavía se consiguen así.
  Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

a mi me gustaria saber donde se consiguen asi (como que me gusto el encapsulado)


----------



## Martintaladro

Hola amigos del foro. Me voy a armar este ampli ya que es excelente por todos los comentarios que veo. Tengo 2 dudas existenciales!. Si bien es un ampli que está cerca del 90% en su rendimiento, porque consume el doble de potencia??. Si mal no veo multiplicando en todas las tablas de tensión por la corriente da el doble. Ejemplo, para 400w son +/-80v con 10Amper. (80x10 = 800w). Está calculado eso por ampli o para hacerlo estereo??. Y por último, tengo un transformador de 36v 8,5amper. Se me ocurre rectificarlo sólo 2 dos diodos, uno en directa y otro en inversa, para de esa forma obtener +/-50v. Funcionaría de igual manera que un 36+36?? Con 50v partido estaría cerca de los 250w en 8ohms no???? Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## alejandrow999

Martíntaladro, esos son valores de pico. La potencia media (mal llamada RMS) de un amplificador se calcula suponiendo que la señal es una sinusoide de amplitud constante, y queda la cuenta así:

Pmedia=Vef+Ief= (Vp/Raiz2)* (Ip/Raiz2)= Vp+Ip /2

Esos son valores de pico, y en la tabla se supone Vp=Vcc. Yo dejaría un pequeño margen (un 10% más) de tensión continua, para que el circuito tenga algo de margen para compensar pérdidas y demás, pero....es buscarle pelos al huevo, nomás.

Y lo que proponés hacer con el transformador y los diodos: no es la mejor idea para hacer la fuente, ni tampoco el mejor hilo para consultarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Martintaladro dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro..... Tengo 2 dudas existenciales!. Si bien es un ampli que está cerca del 90% en su rendimiento, porque consume el doble de potencia??. Si mal no veo multiplicando en todas las tablas de tensión por la corriente da el doble. Ejemplo, para 400w son +/-80v con 10Amper. (80x10 = 800w).


 
Hola martin. Como bien decis, esos son lo valores. Pero si te fijas bien, la corriente es el valor pico que debe entregar la fuente para que el ampli entregue la potencia calculada. Se entiende la idea? y a lo largo del post hay varios comentarios al respecto. 



Martintaladro dijo:


> Y por último, tengo un transformador de 36v 8,5amper. Se me ocurre rectificarlo sólo 2 dos diodos, uno en directa y otro en inversa, para de esa forma obtener +/-50v. Funcionaría de igual manera que un 36+36?? Con 50v partido estaría cerca de los 250w en 8ohms no???? Saludos y Gracias.


 
Para la fuente revisa las especificaciones de eduardo. Con el valor de tu trafo estarias rondando los 175Waprox para +/-50Vcc (habria que calcularla) Ademas te recomiendo la configuracion puente completo, ya que debes tenes una muy buena fuente, y debes colocarles buenos capacitores, agregarle ademas unos de poliester y ceramicos. Todo esto que te cuento esta muy bien detallado anteriormente. Saludos


----------



## Martintaladro

Gracias Diego_eliasv. La corriente me suponía que es de pico. Voy a tener que conseguir un transformador más grande o meterme con una switching pero le tengo miedo a eso.
Con respecto al transformador que tengo lo voy a tener que usar en algún ampli que funcione con una fuente simple, ya que sólo le puedo sacar 50v en puente completo, y si bien es un trafo de 300w, usarlo en un equipo que me de 175w es medio un crimen, pero seguiré intentando.


----------



## ionutzxpo

Hola, ejtagle me puede decir cómo cambiar la frecuencia de oscilación de 250kHz a 350khz. gracias


----------



## ejtagle

Hay que leer un poco ... En la explicación del cálculo de los componentes de la realimentación está ese dato 

Saludos


----------



## jhonson150

Que tal!
Alguien sabe si funcionara igual unTIP31A que el TIP31C? 
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

¿Y qué te dice el datasheet?
Leelo y nos contás después.

Si no sabés cómo conseguirlo, revisá alldatasheet.com o cualquier otra página. Si no, "TIP31 datasheet" en Google y salen muchas opciones.

Parafraseando a EJTagle, "Hay que leerun poco..."
Saludos


----------



## jhonson150

Bueno, si lo leí y de hecho por eso lo compre, porque según yo, si se puede utilizar en lugar del TIP31C , Y creo que me falto agregar eso en  la pregunta.
Pero hice la pregunta para hacersiorarme de que estaba en lo correcto, o en caso contrario que alguien me dijera si me falto tomar  en cuenta alguna especificación.
Solo era eso, espero contar con su ayuda.
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Revisá la tensión Vce de uno y otro. Si por tu alimentación va bien, adelante.
Las demás características son iguales, como habrás visto.

Saludos


----------



## jhonson150

Gracias cacho se te agradece; si, lo de la alimentacion no hay problema ya estoy seguro que no habra problemas en sustituirlo.y pues ahora si ya podre empezar con este mounstrito el fin de semana; haber que tal suena.


----------



## filo2700

Magnifico, magnifico, magnifico!!
La unica macana que por aqui no se consiguen los IRF2110.
Tengo de un proyecto que estaba por realizar de la antigua revista Electronica Practica de un amplificador de audio digital que llevaba IRF530 e IRF9530, mi pregunta es si se podrian usar estos transistores y si habría que hacer alguna modificacion al proyecto.
Desde ya gracias por responder


----------



## alejandrow999

filo2700 dijo:


> Magnifico, magnifico, magnifico!!
> La unica macana que por aqui no se consiguen los *IRF2110*.
> Tengo de un proyecto que estaba por realizar de la antigua revista Electronica Practica de un amplificador de audio digital que llevaba IRF530 e IRF9530, mi pregunta es si se podrian usar estos transistores y si habría que hacer alguna modificacion al proyecto.
> Desde ya gracias por responder



Dos cosas: 
1 - El driver es *IR*2110
2 - Ejtagle publicó por ahí un par de diseños (uno UCD y otro a lo "Sigma-Delta") que usan los IRF*630 * y los IRF9530
El tema de usar los IRFP250 es que el MOSFET superior (canal N) necesita un driver diferente al que necesita un un MOS canal P.

Saludos.


----------



## filo2700

Perdon por no aclarar alejandrow999, ademas me equivoque quise escribir IR2110 y puse IRF2110 no se porque.
Lo que si queria saber si se podian usar IRF9530 ó IRF530 que esos MOSFET los tengo de un proyecto que iva a realizar pero quedo en el olvido.

PD: puse los dos IRF para aclarar que los mismos me sobraron de un proyecto que iva a realizar, pero buscando veo que el que poseo tiene estas caracteristicas para los MOSFET
*IRF530 *​-N CHANN.POWER MOSFET 14A 100V 88W(TO-220)

contra estas caracteristicas de los que lleva el proyecto:


*IRFP250 *​-N CHANN.POWER MOSFET 33A 200V 250W(TO-3)

Pero como te digo aqui donde vivo es mas dificil que recular en chancleta conseguir componentes electronicos.
Gracias igualmente Ale por mirar el post.



alejandrow999 dijo:


> leulelio, lo mejor que podés (si pretendés armar este amplificador) hacer es:
> 1 - Usar los MOSFETS recomendados por el diseñador (IRFP240 / IRFP250 / IRFP260)
> 2 - Bajar drásticamente las tensiones de alimentación, sino, *los MOS vuelan*.
> 
> Para cambiar los componentes hay que tener una idea de lo que se está haciendo.
> - ¿Que pasa si utilizo MOSFETS para 500V? Seguramente tengan una gran Rds(on),una Id relativamente baja, sean costosos y *lentos*. Que además, deben ser controlados por un driver que tiene tiempos de respuesta (retardos, tiempos de subida y bajada) limitados, y corrientes de salida también limitadas. Resultado: un equipo caro e ineficiente. Y si no tenemos en cuenta los tiempos implicados, es posible que ni siquiera funcione.
> - ¿Que pasa si uso MOSFET para gran corriente (ej: IRFZ44)? Soporta una gran Id, y su Rds(on) es baja (por ejemplo, 0,024Ohm), proporcionando pérdidas de *conducción *relativamente bajas. ¿Contras? La Vds es bastante baja, lo cual limita la potencia de salida. Además, estos transistores también suelen ser lentos, produciendo importantes pérdidas por *conmutación* y, nuevamente, hay que ver los tiempos de trabajo para tener alguna chance de que no sea un cortocircuito directo...
> - ¿Que pasa si uso un MOSFET más rápido (ej: IRF530)? Tiene una Id y una Rds(on) similares al IRFP250. ¿Ventajas? Es más económico.¿Inconvenientes?Soporta una Vds bastante menor. Y si bien es bastante más rápido, probablemente no haya gran diferencia entre las pérdidas por conmutación entre este (IRF530) y el original (IRFP250). ¿Por qué? Porque la velocidad de conmutación viene limitada por el *driver* usado.
> 
> El amplificador está diseñado explícitamente para trabajar con cargas de 4 ú 8 ohms. Se puede "sacudir" una carga de 2ohms, pero es recomendable (no obligatorio) en tal caso retocar el filtro de salida.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Como dicen siempre "leer antes" y no respete la norma, cabe una segunda aclaracion y disculpas para el foro y para alejandrow999 que se tomo la moestia de contestarme, con lo que esta escrito mas arriba en la cita ya aclare el panorama y deo que es posible realizar el proyecto con lo IRF530.
Lo que me faltaria es saber si hay que hacer alguna modificacion en los componentes para poder usar los mensionados IRF.


----------



## Quercus

Si lees  con detenimiento  las  primeras páginas del post, y te fijas en la placa se te aclaran la mayoría de las dudas.
  Puedes utilizar  dos irf530, que es *N*  el irf9530 es *P* y no vale para este proyecto, lo alimentas con  -+50v como máximo para este mosfet y a funcionar. Para utilizar” IRF  y  IRFP”  tienes que montar uno de los  amplificadores  que te ha dicho  alejandrow999,  este amplificador   u otro que está en el mismo post, pero  lee y observa.
  Saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma

mmmm, por lo que he leido y los amplificadores que han hecho y les ha salido, me estoy decidiendo a hacerlo, por cierto, felicidades!!! un muy buen aporte, hare el de 200w a 4 ohms para alimentar una kicker 12 y tambien un inversor para coche para alimentarlo, hay les comento como quedo, 

saludos,


----------



## Cacho

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> ...hare el de 200w a 4 ohms para alimentar una kicker 12...


Para esa potencia andá por el otro diseño de EJTagle (clase D también). Es más barato y simple de reparar en caso de ser necesario 

*Este es el hilo *y *este post* te va a interesar: 

Una leída completa es bastante instructiva.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Primero mis felicitaciones por el circuito....... 
Ahora una pregunta una ves que pongo a imprimir el archivo ...no sale a escala real por lo menos para uitlizar el metodo de planchado..... alguna sugerencia?
desde ya gracias....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

angel36 dijo:


> Ahora una pregunta una ves que pongo a imprimir el archivo ...no sale a escala real por lo menos para uitlizar el metodo de planchado..... *alguna sugerencia*?



Si. Buscá en los posts anteriores (pero no muy atrás) que alguien posteó el PCB reducido a tamaño natural en un PDF.


----------



## angel36

Muchas gracias!!!..... ahora veo uno por uno los archivos 
Saludos



arroyito dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias @Rodgers...
> alguna otra sugerencia?.. alguna tienda por Argentina?
> http://www.electrocomponentes.com/index.html esta sigue funcionando?... encuentro precios mucho mas bajos en ella, pero no confío mucho en la pagina... además tengo un primo electrónico por allá que me podría ayudar comprando.. =)
> otra cosa.. como puedo escalar la placa al tamaño real que debe tener? es solo ponerlo al 100% la hoja pdf o se necesita realmente escalarla??..
> 
> por que según pequeños cálculos que hice... la placa de 6.7*5.8cm esta a un 45% del tamaño de la hoja pdf!.. es sumamente pequeña!... es así??...
> Y se me pegan unas pistas y etc. pase todo en Word y también puse 2placas juntas por si un estéreo =)...
> espero que vean y me orienten...Ver el archivo adjunto 32070
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 32071
> 
> Gracias…



Gracias por el aporte.......


----------



## el_pendex

Hola, la verdad estoy muy interesado en armar este ampli para probar cosas nuevas..siemrpe clase AB a transistores e integrados :S..pero en mi ciudad lo unico que puedo conseguir es el IR2117 es SINGLE CHANNEL DRIVER queria saber si se podia adaptar para los 2 mosfet..porque el IR2110 o 2113 imposible de conseguir aca.desde ya muchas gracias..un abrazo


----------



## Cjaudio

hola 
te hago una pregunta ejtagle
el ampificador es stereo o monofonico 
si si es monofonico tengoque hacer dos placas identicas para tener un stereo pero los puedo alimentar todos dos con la misma fuente


----------



## Fogonazo

Cjaudio dijo:


> hola
> te hago una pregunta ejtagle
> el ampificador es stereo o monofonico
> si si es monofonico tengoque hacer dos placas identicas para tener un stereo pero los puedo alimentar todos dos con la misma fuente



Por lo que estas consultando me da pensar que no posees mucha experiencia, disculpa si me equivoco.
Este *no* es un buen "Primer amplificador" para armar, requiere bastante experiencia previa.


----------



## El Brujo

Felicitaciones al Sr *ejtagle* por la criatura que creó.

Desde mi punto de vista, es un excelente proyecto.

Mi experiencia en amplificadores fue armar de baja potencia, algunos TDA, otros STK y el último fue un RCA 100 + 100 con 2n3055 a la salida (Placa MK).
Este último que armé no me dio resultados satisfactorios, no sonaba bien, los agudos eran muy latosos, lo armé en el año 94. ese mismo año fui a una expo, de casualidad me crucé con un kapanga de Selenium, el cual me informó el el desastroso desempeño del Tweeter ST304 era debido a la porquería de amplificador que había armado.

A fin de ese año, esa potencia la tuve que entregar obligatoriamente a combio de una deuda, la llevaron a un boliche de la costa y creo que a la primer noche reventó.

Estimo que el pésimo resultado es debido a la baja calidad de componentes.

Muchas de las reparaciones que encaré fueron infructuosas y me hicieron quedar mal con clientes debido a que los componentes que compraba para repuestos iban para atrás, motivo por el cual me alejé de las reparaciones. Con los STK no quiero saber mas nada vienen de terror, ya frustrado con la idea de armar algo bueno y confiable, este proyecto trajo luz a mi vida.

Tengo interés en encarar el proyecto, pero el tema de las bobinas y creación del impreso hacen que la sangre empiece a circular al revés, ni hablar de los componentes truchos.

En un tiempo quiero encarar el armado, experimentar, compartir experiencias y hacer mi correspondiente aporte. No quiero transgredir las reglas del foro ni tampoco pasar por arriba de nadie, pero [Esto tentaba a romper la Norma 2.1].

Gracias totales........


----------



## eduardocorrea

Buenisimo!!! muy bueno el proyecto, me gustaria armarme uno. Adonde puedo encargar los componentes? Soy de tucumán pero me gustaria pedirlos en Bs As. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## MGustavo

eduardocorrea dijo:


> Buenisimo!!! muy bueno el proyecto, me gustaria armarme uno. Adonde puedo encargar los componentes? Soy de tucumán pero me gustaria pedirlos en Bs As. Saludos y gracias.



Eduardo, se comento en un par de ocasiones temas como donde comprar, componentes defectuosos, puestas a punto del amplificador, fabricación del inductor, etc. Perdón que no te marque las páginas, son demasiadas, pero si optas por fabricarlo, te recomiendo que leas el Post completo.

En Buenos Aires tenés casas como: Electrocomponentes, Cika, y otras... Además un usuario cito un lugar donde se trabajaba con estos integrados.

Unas páginas más arriba yo colgué un resumen de las primeras páginas, anotando los más importante. 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

eduardocorrea dijo:


> Buenisimo!!! muy bueno el proyecto, me gustaria armarme uno. Adonde puedo encargar los componentes? Soy de tucumán pero me gustaria pedirlos en Bs As. Saludos y gracias.



tabla_proveedores [Witronica]

Algunos hacen envíos


----------



## ermancha

Bueno es una cosa un poco pero bueno ai va mi pregunta Habria manera posible de adaptar un transformador destos antiguos de 125-220 de 300VA que tengo por casa para hacer una fuente para este amplificador ya que un transformador toroidal se va una pasta nuevo y de chasis abierto pues mas de lo mismo en caso de que si darme una lijera explicacion sino aver como podria rebobinarlo de nuevo para que sirviera para nuestro proyecto.

Mi intencion es llegar a los 1000RMS y si con este trasformador puedo meter 2 amplis en un mismo chasis pues quedaria majo el invento 

Saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Si el trasformador que tienes dice 300VaA de salida, es lo máximo de potencia que puede transmitir el núcleo del primario al secundario sin saturar. Para 1000W de salida en el amplificador, necesitarás unos 1100W, por algunas pérdidas (Aunque se comentó en otro tema que para usarlo caseramente, por el rango dinámico y picos, se usa una potencia en el transformador muy mucho menor y una reserva da potencia más grande).

En conclusión. Necesitas un núcleo 1000W rated... No por nada los amplificadores de marca son caros...

Saludos!!!

PS: Igual puedes buscar lugares donde arreglen amplificadores, podrías pillar un buen trasformador de buena potencia. Así conseguí mi trafo de un Peavey CS800 1200W rated...


----------



## ermancha

muchas gracias por la respuesta estare mas atento a los transformadores sino tambien ire a una empresa de aqui que se dedican a hacer transformadores y a rebobinarlos

mirad la pagina web de esta empresa solo me hace falta saber el precio pero tiene de todo y como quieras

http://www.omeca.net


----------



## Fogonazo

ermancha dijo:


> .... tambien ire a una empresa de aqui que se dedican a hacer transformadores y a rebobinarlos


Si tienes la dirección o página de esa empresa, publícala para conocimiento de la comunidad Española.


----------



## ermancha

lo acabo de editar


----------



## Fogonazo

ermancha dijo:


> lo acabo de editar



! Ingresado ¡
tabla_proveedores [Witronica]


----------



## KirickOnyx

Hola,

Ya tengo mi ampli montado, pero aun me faltan los condensadores de mica.
Llevo ya un tiempo intentandolos encontrar aqui en España, y no los encuentro en ninguna tienda, y los unicos que he encontrado son por internet y salen a cojon de mico, carisimos.

Mi pregunta es si es necesario que estos condensadores sean de mica?? se pueden sustituir por unos ceramicos o de poliester? alguna objecion, pega o mal funcionamiento??
Utilizare, o tengo pensado meter una fuente de 40V aprox.

Un Saludo y muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## alejandrow999

No creo que haya problema si usas capacitores de otro tipo, en vez de mica. Lo ideal es usar esos, pero mientras se banquen la tensión... No creo que haya problema.
Lo que podés hacer, sino, es buscar capacitores de mica en plaquetas de equipos rotos (por ejemplo, en las placas de TV solían usarse). Con un poco de suerte, conseguís de los valores correctos.  

Saludos.


----------



## jhonson150

Hola
¿Me serviría igual una inductancia ya echa, es decir de esas que tienen la apariencia de una resistencia? Que de igual forma tienen un código de colores. de ser así considero que seria mas precisa a que yo me hiciera una.


----------



## alejandrow999

jhonson150, esas inductancias soportan muy poca corriente sin saturarse. Vas a necesitar muchísimas de esas en paralelo para obtener una bobina equivalente que soporte los picos de corriente y que la inductancia sea la adecuada (muchisimas bobinas en paralelo de mucha inductancia).
Lo que sí es viable (y ya se comentó) es usar núcleos de materiales ya conocidos, o bobinas de choque ya armadas (lo ideal).  

Saludos.


----------



## djwash

jhonson150 dijo:


> Hola
> ¿Me serviría igual una inductancia ya echa, es decir de esas que tienen la apariencia de una resistencia? Que de igual forma tienen un código de colores. de ser así considero que seria mas precisa a que yo me hiciera una.



Hola, alguien publico esta pagina: http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm
Ahi podes calcular cuantas vueltas debes dar y con que calibre de cobre, para un inductor con nucleo de aire.
Recuerda lo que dijo ejtagle a cerca del cobre, si la calculas para usar cobre AWG 18 (1.02362 mm de diametro, 0.823 mm2 de area) utiliza varios alambres finos, que sumados su diametro del lo mas cercano posible al AWG 18, o al que decidas usar.

Calibre de cobre: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Calibre_de_alambre_estadounidense

Fijate en el primer post, recomienda *1mm2 por cada 4A* y usar, como dije antes, 2 o 3 alambres en paralelo.

A leer...


Felicito al señor ejtagle por esta creacion, lo hice y arranco a la segunda jeje un problema con unos 2N5401 truchos, diodos zener de voltaje incorrecto, y una gotita de estaño entre la pata 10 y 11 del IR2110, superado eso, exelente sonido y muy fuerte, lo alimente com +/-100V...

Saludos...


----------



## jhonson150

Gracias  por su respuesta alejandrow999 y djwash.
Bueno, ya había visto esas  inductancias como una opción por con esto que me aclararon ustedes, tendré que comenzar a hacerla.
No cabe duda que cada día se aprende algo nuevo.


----------



## electromecanico

djwash dijo:


> Hola, alguien publico esta pagina: http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm
> Ahi podes calcular cuantas vueltas debes dar y con que calibre de cobre, para un inductor con nucleo de aire.
> QUOTE]
> pregunto??
> se puede utilizar para calcular un choque ?? para evitar rizado de una fuente ?? va a dar un numero alto de vueltas pero te evitas todo el tema de las chapas


----------



## djwash

electromecanico dijo:


> pregunto??
> se puede utilizar para calcular un choque ?? para evitar rizado de una fuente ?? va a dar un numero alto de vueltas pero te evitas todo el tema de las chapas



Solo podes calcular inductores con nucleo de *aire*, yo utilice en carrete donde viene el estaño, le tome las medidas y despues lo calcule con la pagina.

Saludos..


----------



## electromecanico

djwash dijo:


> Solo podes calcular inductores con nucleo de *aire*, yo utilice en carrete donde viene el estaño, le tome las medidas y despues lo calcule con la pagina.
> 
> Saludos..


 y hiciste un choque para una fuente??


----------



## djwash

No, solo utilice ese metodo para la bobina que necesita este ampli..


----------



## el-rey-julien

una duda que quizás este fuera de tema ,e leído muchas veces todo el hilo de este tema y no entiendo una cosa
el inductor
con un núcleo amarillo de fuente (toroidal amarillo) aguanta 5 ampéres ,yo le meto unas vueltas de alambres ,mido con un inductometro y logro el valor correcto ,perfecto sirve .(solo asta 5 amper)
 si con un núcleo de 1 centimetro (lo saque de una lampara bajo consumo,también ay en balastos electrónicos)le meto unas pocas vueltas de alambre y también logro el valor requerido para este ampli,el alambre si soporta la corriente ,pero el núcleo se satura,que pasaría si le coloco este ultimo inductor?que efectos tendría?
muchas gracias 
saludos


----------



## blackmix

Buenas gente, soy nuevo posteando pero leo seguido y decidi armar este ampli. Me defiendo bastante en electronica pero en la vida arme una bobina y esto del inductor me esta dejando mas pelado de lo que ya estoy. 
Probe con varios hechos con toroides de pc hasta que uno funciono perfecto por algo de 5 segundos, luego se calento horrores y empezo a sonar horrible. 
Lei por ahi lo de los inductores ya armados o las bobinas de choque. 
Alguno tendria la amabilidad de explicarme que es lo que tengo que comprar asi dejo de renegar con el asunto. 
Ya que el ampli, lo poco que sono, sono lindo y fuerte! (4x15" 200w sub)
PD: una explicacion a prueba de idiotas seria ideal.


----------



## Tacatomon

Lo mejor sería que compraras el inductor de salida. Este va de acuerdo al valor necesario en el circuito y en base a una estimación de la corriente pico que va a pasar por el, para que no se encuentre en los límites de la saturación.

Algo así: http://mexico.newark.com/bourns-jw-miller/2307-h-rc/toroidal-inductor/dp/63K3728

O, si lees el tema unas páginas atrás, encontrarás links para poder hacer bobinas con núcleo de aire, y ejemplos de compañeros que usaron núcleos de polvo de hierro, imágenes incluidas.

Saludos.


----------



## djwash

blackmix dijo:


> Buenas gente, soy nuevo posteando pero leo seguido y decidi armar este ampli. Me defiendo bastante en electronica pero en la vida arme una bobina y esto del inductor me esta dejando mas pelado de lo que ya estoy.
> Probe con varios hechos con toroides de pc hasta que uno funciono perfecto por algo de 5 segundos, luego se calento horrores y empezo a sonar horrible.
> Lei por ahi lo de los inductores ya armados o las bobinas de choque.
> Alguno tendria la amabilidad de explicarme que es lo que tengo que comprar asi dejo de renegar con el asunto.
> Ya que el ampli, lo poco que sono, sono lindo y fuerte! (4x15" 200w sub)
> PD: una explicacion a prueba de idiotas seria ideal.



Hola blackmix, te dejo unos pasos que podrías seguir:

1: Preparar cafe y leer (va con onda)
2: Unos 7 mensajes más arriba, tiré una soga sobre cómo armar el inductor de salida, leer...
3: Teniendo en cuenta la tabla de potencias del pdf del amplificador, sabrás la corriente correspondiente a la versión que hayas armado...
4: Entrás acá y llenas los datos, que calibre de cobre usar? mas arriba lo puse... Pones las medidas en *mm* del carrete a usar, recuerda que estás haciendo un inductor con núcleo de aire, el carrete deberá ser de plastico o tambien puede ser de cerámica, nada de metal pero que aguante el calor, por lo que decis lo armaste con bastante potencia entonces el inductor calentará...
5: Sabiendo el numero de vueltas solo te queda comprar el cobre, que es mejor usar varios alambres finos (leer primer post) que sumados sus diametros den el calibre que pusiste antes en la página... Y bobinas...
6: Conectar el inductor. Y molestar a los vecinos jeje..

Te recomiendo no probar cualquier inductor que encuentres por ahi porque podes dañar el ampli, la fuente, o podes llegar a ver el alma (humo) salir de tus parlantes, o peor aun sacarte un ojo con la tapita de un IRFP250 , jaja
Y subirle el volumen de a poco revisando el calentamiento de los mosfet/inductor...

Es la primera vez que hacia un inductor y me salio, no es dificil, lo que tuve que hacer fue leer como dicen...

 Como le conectaste los 4 parlantes de 15"? No lo trabajes a menos de 4 ohm.
Aca en San Juan sale como $6 los 100grs de cobre... Un inductor dificil de conseguir aca, creo que Elemon debe tener, fijate en Google, ellos te lo mandan me parece...
Espero haberme explicado bien, si no preguntas...


----------



## blackmix

Buenissimo, anoche me lei todo el thread, pero medio dormido. 
Esta tarde me voy a poner a ver si consigo algun inductor o el su defecto lo armare.
Estaba confundido, porque veia las fotos los toroides y en la pagina para calcular el inductor le ponia las medidas de los toroides y ahora veo que son carretes.
Le puse 4x15" en 8ohm, pero la idea es usar 2x15" en 4ohm a 200w. Es un sistemita copia de array que estoy cirujeando, los mid-high 2x8" y driver 1" amplificados con tda7294.


----------



## blackmix

Bue, lo hice andar medio a lo black.
Despues de renegar horas con los inductores se me da por empezar las mediciones, resulta que tenia mal la fuente, estaba tirando +46 y -35. (Si ya se, es lo primero que tendria que haber revisado)
1- que trafo le puedo poner para que llegue a 40+/- ? porque lo unico que consigo barato aca en rosario es 24+24 o 36+36. Quisa cambiandole el filtrado...no se. Actualmente tiene 10.000Uf x50v.
2- el inductor al final lo arme desarmando uno que viene en los electrotrafos de dicros de 220v a 12v y dandole vueltas de alambre de 1mm a la marchanta. Si no me equivoco es de ferrita. Alguno probo con esto?
3- es normal que caliente el IR2110 ? No quema pero calienta bastante.

Desde ya, agradecido a los muchachos del foro y mas si me pueden ayudar con estas cuestiones.

El ampli no se puede creer como suena y si, cuando no esta sonando nada, parece que estuviera apagado.
Lo probe en sub con 2x15 con una carga de 4ohm y anda genial.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo creo que es normal que el IC levante temperatura. Está cargando condensadores a full de corriente...
Ahora, no creo que sea difícil bobinar alambre sobre un núcleo de aire con los datos de la página web Pronine. Yo así lo hice y me quedaron bien. Haz una bobina a la segura, que como lo estás haciendo con cualquier núcleo por ahí, no es muy recomendable.
La otra opción, como te dije, es comprarlos ya hechos.

Saludos...


----------



## blackmix

Al final, luego de solucionar el problema de la fuente, le conecte un tweeter y no me gusto como sonaba, una pequeña distorsion en los agudos, entonces le puse una bobina de las que habia armado sobre una jeringa de 20cc y cambio notablemente la calidad...O sea, suena muchisimo mejor, el problema es que ahora amplifica hasta el mas minimo ruido ya sea de la grabacion o de la pc que uso para reproducir. y esta pc justamente esta sacando por la salida un tono agudo que calculo andara entre los 8.000hz y 14.000 que molesta mucho. Jeje
Mi estimacion es que este ampli es para usarlo en una cadena de audio con componentes de exelente calidad, nada de mp3 o cosas similares.

PD: hace unos cuantos años que trabajo en un estudio de grabacion y noto la diferencia entre un wav sin comprimir y un mp3.


----------



## Tacatomon

Los problemas de acoplamientos de ruidos a la entrada, es un largo y tedioso prueba y error. Un buen plano de masas, posición del inductor de salida, pre-amplificador; ayudarán a minimizar el ruido. En mi caso, con solo ponerle un pre, mejoró mucho el sonido.


----------



## djwash

Mi IR2110 no calienta nada de nada pero no te preocupes, lo tengo funcionando sin pre, directamente a la salida de la compu (ya se que es peligroso pero bue), lo probe con un mp3 y sonaba casi tan bien como con la pc, solo tiene un ruidito de fondo como esas radios viejas tipo Juiiiiiiiiii  pero poniendo en corto la entrada se va, para pruebas use 5000uF por rama (muy poco), y la fuente parece una arañita jaja...

Pasa por aca compara con loque tenes y veras que te falta, fijate bien el tema de las masas como dijo tacatomon que por ahi casi siempre viene el ruido, si bobinas al tun tun cualquier nucleo que encuentres por ahi va a ser cuestion de suerte que le pegues a los uH, por la variedad de materiales, calibres de cobre necesarios/calibre que uses vos... Filtra bien esos twiters si no, adios...

Quizas soluciones todos esos problemas de ruidos cuando lo pongas en su respectivo gabinete...
Saludos...


----------



## blackmix

En realidad lo pienso usar para sub asique el siseo no me preocupa. 
Ayer lo use durante dos horas en el ensayo de mi banda para los bajos con una caja 2x15" y no dio un solo drama y ni hablar de lo silencioso que es.


----------



## San Fernando

Todo la que he leído sobre este amplificador es cierto, sonido y rendimiento espectacular, pero no me ha sido nada fácil de dejar funcionando de forma estable y me esta por ganar. Ya he armado 2 placas pero es como si se salieran de sintonía, el tema del inductor esta  tal cual el diseño original y los componentes son buenos, lo alimento con 33 + 33 en las pruebas pero la idea es llegar a 54 +54 v que es la configuración armada, he tenido que subir los zener para llegar a los 3+3v para el LM311.
La frecuencia de conmutación esta en 120 kz y baja un poco con carga, antes la tenia en 180 pero era por problemas con L1 que solucione (4 alambres de cobre 0,75mm nucleo de aire dia 55 mm 26 espiras)
El grave problema que tengo es de temperatura en el IR2110 y en los capasitores C5, C6 y en menor grado en el C7.  C6 es de 63v lo sustituí y sigue igual, C5 y C7 eran cerámicos y los cambie por poliéster 100 v.
Las mediciones indicadas por Ejtagle me dan bien en reposo solo tengo 210 mv de CD sobre el perlante y practicamente nada de soplido con la entrada a masa, el ampli funciona bien ,
Las primera placa que arme fue para 29 + 29 ,  salio andando solo con el cambio de DZ1 y DZ2 y estuvo funcionando horas y horas sin ningún problema , realmente espectacular la calidad del sonido,
Después me decidí a armar la misma para 53 + 53v y comenzó mi calvario. 
Utilizo los IRFP250.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## fabian9013

Muy buena la información que se puede encontrar en este magnifico foro, ademas de las ayudas.. Ahora sera que a partir de esta configuracion clase D, las grandes empresas informan al consumidor de las elevadas potencias que los equipos de sonido dicen entregar...

Ahora con referente al tema, me gustaría mucho poder realizar este amplificador, pero me gustaría que el propio autor, tenga la gentileza de poder colaborarme y a todos los interesados con información y literatura de diseño de esta clase de amplificadores, ya que solo colocar componentes por colocarlo no me causa mucha gracia...

Se agradece que haya compartido un gran trabajo como lo es el diseño, de cero de esta clase de proyectos, que por experiencia propia es de muy dura labor y no tiene mayor recompensa que ver a otras personas interesadas  en lo que uno hace....

Saludos desde Montería, Colombia


----------



## aldemarar

fabian9013 dijo:


> Muy buena la información que se puede encontrar en este magnifico foro, ademas de las ayudas.. Ahora sera que a partir de esta configuracion clase D, las grandes empresas informan al consumidor de las elevadas potencias que los equipos de sonido dicen entregar...
> 
> Ahora con referente al tema, me gustaría mucho poder realizar este amplificador, pero me gustaría que el propio autor, tenga la gentileza de poder colaborarme y a todos los interesados con información y literatura de diseño de esta clase de amplificadores, ya que solo colocar componentes por colocarlo no me causa mucha gracia...
> 
> Se agradece que haya compartido un gran trabajo como lo es el diseño, de cero de esta clase de proyectos, que por experiencia propia es de muy dura labor y no tiene mayor recompensa que ver a otras personas interesadas  en lo que uno hace....
> 
> Saludos desde Montería, Colombia



compa preguntale al señor google por amplificadores clase d


----------



## ejtagle

Para fabian9013... A lo largo de este tema, y del de Amplicador de 200W solo con 2 Mosfets, está toda la info que hace falta para entender el diseño totalmente, inclusive fórmulas y todo... Es cuestión de leer... Y si eso no fuese suficiente, en psicofxp, si buscás "Potencias Digitales", podés encontrar aún más... Todo ha sido posteado, y realmente no es resumible, por lo que te recomiendo leer 

Eduardo


----------



## Zet@

Saludos! tengo un inconveniente, realize la ploaca por quinta vez, revice todo, pista, disposicion de componentes, revise tensiones, componentes, temperaturas, aislacion, etc, pero no puedo hacer que me funcione, la mayoria de las veces aparenta todo estar bien, cero tension en la salida, nada de temperatura llamativa en los transistores, la entrada a cero, la tension en el lm +-3.2 Voltios, pero despues de un pequeño tiempo de estar alimentado con +- 50 Voltios vcc la lampara en serie se enciende, la tension de salida se va a 40 voltios, la salida del tip varia, la temperatura del mismo se dispara a +20 ºC, no entiendo cual es la falla, probe y cambie el tip por si las dudas, revice disposion y todo pero no me responde. ¿que puede pasar?


----------



## Cacho

48% a que es un error de armado/conexionado.
50% a que tenés transistores mega truchos.
2% a una posesión satánica o de parte de un duende escandinavo.


----------



## Nimer

Zet@ dijo:


> Saludos! tengo un inconveniente, realize la ploaca por quinta vez, revice todo, pista, disposicion de componentes, revise tensiones, componentes, temperaturas, aislacion, etc, pero no puedo hacer que me funcione, la mayoria de las veces aparenta todo estar bien, cero tension en la salida, nada de temperatura llamativa en los transistores, la entrada a cero, la tension en el lm +-3.2 Voltios, pero despues de un pequeño tiempo de estar alimentado con +- 50 Voltios vcc la lampara en serie se enciende, la tension de salida se va a 40 voltios, la salida del tip varia, la temperatura del mismo se dispara a +20 ºC, no entiendo cual es la falla, probe y cambie el tip por si las dudas, revice disposion y todo pero no me responde. ¿que puede pasar?


Hoy armando un amplificador me pasaba algo similar en cuanto a que tenía un comportamiento normal, y luego de unos segundos pasaban cosas raras.
MI problema era el cable del tap central, que no estaba haciendo contacto en la placa de la fuente, por tener un fusible intercalado que, al parecer, hacía falso contacto. Puenteé el fusible, y todo se mantuvo como debía.

Podrías revisar eso, y quizás se solucione.


----------



## djwash

Apuesto un diodo a que pueden ser la 1 y la 2 que te dijo Cacho...

1- Revisar que no haya continuidad entre pistas que no la deberian tener, saca el IR2110 y el LM311 y pone el multimetro para medir diodos (donde hace piiiii) y poniendo las puntas en pistas que pasen cerca veras si tu PCB esta bien, te podes ayudar con una lupa... Es mejor hacer esto antes de soldar componentes.

Si decis que armaste la placa 5 veces me inclino por componentes mega tuchos...

2- Medi los transistores 2N5401, IRFP250, con el multimetro como diodo y resistencia, por lo del IR2110/LM311 si podes compra otros en otro lado. Yo reemplace los 2N5401 por A1319 porque no consegui aca en San Juan los 2N.... de los buenos...

Tambien podes buscar gotitas de soldadura intrusas...

Pone fotos si podes...

Saludos!


----------



## fabian9013

Si ya tengo varios docuemtns para probar esta clase, comenzado desde el oscilador(mal recuerdo en telecomunicaciones I) hasta el manejo y la excitacion de los driver... 

Y en google lo hay simplemente que me gusta mas la literatura de libros en donde le den fundamento, tal mo el sedra... voy a leer los dos post


----------



## Fogonazo

Cacho dijo:


> .....*2% a una posesión satánica o de parte de un duende escandinavo.*


De esas cosas me encargo yo.


----------



## San Fernando

Casi desahuciado, pero rendido nunca descubrí el problema: En la casa de electrónica que compro uno pide un diodo uf4004 y le dan un 1n4004 .............., puesto el uf4004 todo arranco perfectamente, me falta ir a 54 + 54


----------



## djwash

waterfall dijo:


> Casi desahuciado, pero rendido nunca descubrí el problema: En la casa de electrónica que compro uno pide un diodo uf4004 y le dan un 1n4004 .............., puesto el uf4004 todo arranco perfectamente, me falta ir a 54 + 54



A mi me paso lo mismo, pero cuando lo iba a poner me di cuenta y me acorde de un familiar del que me atendio en la electronica  ... Y de ahora en adelante me voy a fijar tambien en eso (en los diodos)...

Menos mal que anduvo eso, pone fotos de tu montaje si podes...


----------



## FELIBAR12

Mucho cuidado con eso! ese diodo es importante!!


----------



## clemen

Zet@ dijo:


> Saludos! tengo un inconveniente, realize la ploaca por quinta vez, revice todo, pista, disposicion de componentes, revise tensiones, componentes, temperaturas, aislacion, etc, pero no puedo hacer que me funcione?


En mi humilde opinion ese problema lo genera el inductor de salida.
ademas si tratas de exigirle potencia al amplificador cuando esta conectado a traves de la serie, despues de cierto nivel de volumen ( dependiendo de la potencia de la serie)se enciende la serie y se cae el voltaje


----------



## Diego German

se me hace muy complicado  conseguir el IC ir2110  asi que voy a  ver si los pido afuera


----------



## Maxiled

:s perdon si parezco molesto pero eh leido monton de post hasta la pagina 23 mas o menos, y despues saltie algunas,y se me hizo lio cual es el ampli que esta posteado al comienzo del post ? el UcD o el no UcD ? Cual seria mejor de los dos ? otra consulta para tener una potencia de 625 W/ 8 ohm, dice +/- 100V serian 50 0 -50 ? leí el post 106 que dice estar la respuesta y no termine sacandome la duda :s bueno espero no ser molestia muchas gracias.


----------



## Cacho

Maxiled dijo:


> ...eh leido monton de post hasta la pagina 23 mas o  menos...


230 de poco más de 1000 mensajes... Cerca del 25% del tema.
Es lógico que no entiendas más que el 25% de lo que se habla.



Maxiled dijo:


> ...cual es el ampli que  esta posteado al comienzo del post ? el UcD o el no UcD ?


Ajá... Es menos del 25%, parece.
Los UCD/no UCD son otros amplis de EJTagle. De este tenés una sola versión.
Por cierto, ¿sabés qué significa UCD?



Maxiled dijo:


> Cual seria  mejor de los dos ?


Leé el tema donde se habla de los UCD/no UCD y decime vos 



Maxiled dijo:


> ...otra consulta...dice +/- 100V serian 50 0 -50 ?


Si dice +-100V son +-100V. Si dice +-50V son +-50V...
Cualquier duda, la potencia será (Watt más, Watt menos) igual a V²/R, donde V es la tensión de una de las ramas de alimentación y R es la impedancia de carga.

Saludos


----------



## San Fernando

djwash dijo:


> A mi me paso lo mismo, pero cuando lo iba a poner me di cuenta y me acorde de un familiar del que me atendio en la electronica  ... Y de ahora en adelante me voy a fijar tambien en eso (en los diodos)...
> 
> Menos mal que anduvo eso, pone fotos de tu montaje si podes...



Van las fotos, el ampli fuera del gabinete es el que tengo funcionando nuevamente, la fuente es un transformador de 750 w 42 + 42 que es tan pesado que me desfonda el gabinete y no entraba,
Me faltan los capacitores de filtro alta frecuencia a la salida de la fuente como recomiendan y estaria OK.


----------



## electromecanico

waterfall dijo:


> Van las fotos, el ampli fuera del gabinete es el que tengo funcionando nuevamente, la fuente es un transformador de 750 w 42 + 42 que es tan pesado que me desfonda el gabinete y no entraba,
> Me faltan los capacitores de filtro alta frecuencia a la salida de la fuente como recomiendan y estaria OK.


 la verdad no segui el hilo de este ampli pero que poco complicado se ve que bueno como solucionaste el tema de las bovinas muy lindo


----------



## San Fernando

electromecanico dijo:


> la verdad no segui el hilo de este ampli pero que poco complicado se ve que bueno como solucionaste el tema de las bovinas muy lindo



Decir las horas que le dedique a este proyecto me da vergüenza, pero cuando lo escuchas
no te arrepentís, es excelente.


----------



## blackmix

@waterfall: no se si ya te lo dijeron, pero viendo las fotos juraria que los electroliticos estan al revez.


----------



## luisgrillo

Estas en lo correcto @blackmix, esos capacitores en paralelo con los zener de 3V estan invertidos.

Ojo al armar todo compañeros.


----------



## Ratmayor

Una pequeña curiosidad, Se podria usar el IR2111 en vez del IR2110 para simplificar el circuito?


----------



## alejandrow999

No conviene usar los IR2111: son muy lentos, proporcionan picos de corriente demasiado bajos (sobre todo a la hora de modificar las Rgate) y además hacen falta dos de esos, por ser simples.

Saludos.


----------



## Papusxxdd

Algo parecido al ir2111 vi en un ampli clase H de 900w un ir2117 en div audio, esta muy bueno tambien pero no se si vale la pena tantas placas, me quedo con el de aca je el mio anda de 10, eso si me compre un inductometro para hacer la bobina porque me tenia cansado su alta temperatura  je, y con las bobinas bien hechas en 30 uh No calienta nada pero hasta con el inductometro es dificil una vuelta mas o menos es mucha diferencia fijense en las fotos 30 y piquito si le sacaba una vuelta se iva a 27, 28 y los chiquitas andan mejor.-


----------



## Tacatomon

Que buena experiencia Papusxxdd, así ya me hago una idea de la funcionalidad de un inductometro.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Papusxxdd

Aunque cueste creer tacatomon el inductometro hace falta ya sea para estos casos donde hay que medir bobinas como para fuentes smps, este es barato 150 en merc, pero no confio mucho por que las bobinas al aire me dieron medidas dudosas no con los inductores de ferrita o toroides, ni bien pueda me armo ese que esta dando vueltas con pic por ahi, incluso hay uno aca en el foro que es inductometro, capacitometro y frecuenciometro, hay que programar y bueno se aprende yo de eso nada todavia vamos a ver que pasa.- saludos


----------



## San Fernando

luisgrillo dijo:


> Estas en lo correcto @blackmix, esos capacitores en paralelo con los zener de 3V estan invertidos.
> 
> Ojo al armar todo compañeros.


Muchas gracias, lo corrijo y les cuento.


----------



## Ratmayor

alejandrow999 dijo:


> No conviene usar los IR2111: son muy lentos, proporcionan picos de corriente demasiado bajos (sobre todo a la hora de modificar las Rgate) y además hacen falta dos de esos, por ser simples.
> Saludos.


entiendo que al tener mayor tiempo muerto incremente la distorsion, lo que no entendi fue el hecho del porque tendria que usar dos 



Papusxxdd dijo:


> Algo parecido al ir2111 vi en un ampli clase H de 900w un ir2117 en div audio, esta muy bueno tambien pero no se si vale la pena tantas placas, me quedo con el de aca je el mio anda de 10, eso si me compre un inductometro para hacer la bobina porque me tenia cansado su alta temperatura je, y con las bobinas bien hechas en 30 uh No calienta nada pero hasta con el inductometro es dificil una vuelta mas o menos es mucha diferencia fijense en las fotos 30 y piquito si le sacaba una vuelta se iva a 27, 28 y los chiquitas andan mejor.-


Conozco ese circuito, es de el amplificador de un subwoofer JBL. En este caso si entiendo que el IR2111 funcione perfectamente, la velocidad de la frecuencia es relativamente baja por lo que no seria necesaria tanta velocidad por parte del driver, tambien se que usa 2 porque en realidad son 2 amplificadores configurados en puente.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Que buena experiencia Papusxxdd, así ya me hago una idea de la funcionalidad de un inductometro.
> 
> Saludos!!!


Si es una excelente herramienta, lastima que aqui sean tan caros...

Mientras sigo esperando a que lleguen mis IR2110, IR2111, IR2112 que pedi por eBay porque aqui son ultra caros y dificiles de conseguir


----------



## alejandrow999

Ah, Ratmayor: me equivoqué. Me pareció que  el IR2111 era un driver simple, pero me acabo de fijar la hoja técnica y nada que ver.
De todas maneras, si querés usar dicho integrado vas a tener que hacer algunos cambios en el diseño. No obstante, los retardos que tiene y demás lo hacen más apropiado para un amplificador oscilando a  50KHZ, como mucho, así que dejaría de servir para rango completo. Vos verás si te sirve....

Saludos.


----------



## ricardovischi

hola soy nuevo en el foro y antes que nada quiero felicitar y agradecer a todos los que hacen estos maravillosos aportes sin nombrar a nadie por que no quiero que alguien quede en el tintero les comento soy principiante en el tema y logre armar este amplificador al cual alimento con +-40v con la fuente que saque de este foro de mnicolau,suena exelente con medios y agudos cristalinos una belleza pero los bajos son muy pobres y sin cuerpo , como no tengo los conocimientos suficientes para solucionar este problema es que recurro a uds molestandolos tal vez por nada,todo funciona bien nada calienta todos los voltajes en regla , probe con distintas bobinas con nucleo de aire,ferrita mas inductancia menos etc  pero no cambia , a la entrada tengo una consola yamaha de ocho canales con control de graves  medios y agudos  los graves casi al maximo medios y agudos al minimo parlante leea 15"300 y tweter bala ,no se si alguien noto lo mismo o tal vez ese sea el sonido de este ampli, si alguien pudiera evacuar esta duda estaria agradecido

muchas gracias ,saludos


pd.lei y relei el tema muchas veces


----------



## Tacatomon

El amplificador poca culpa puede tener si está bien elaborado. Recuerda: Lo que entra al amplificador, por lo regular, es lo que sale. Sin mucho rodeo, puede ser que las cajas donde tienes los Leea no sea la adecuada.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ricardovischi

tenes razon pero existen amp.saludoslificadores que responden mejor en los bajos como qsc y crest en los medios gracias

otra me olvide... justamente si esta mal elaborado donde podria estar la falla


----------



## djxander

esto si es calidad en sonido y potencia


----------



## afrechoi

estaba leyendo lo de este ampli y realmente me sorprende la potencia a la que se puede llegar..

soy muy nuevo en el tema de electronica, al menos para la construccion de amplis, he hechos unos pocos de baja potencia..

mi pregunta es la siguiente y perdon por la ignorancia o falta de conocimientos si meto la pata..

si armo uno de 1250 me va a servir para una discoteca movil que tengo?

va a aguantar 10 a 11 horas de trabajo continuado?..

me imagino armarlo y usarlo en mi disco es recomendable?

por las repuestas y consejos muchas gracias..

saludos..


----------



## aldemarar

fftopic:hacerlo y prueba


----------



## Tacatomon

Como todo amplificador DIY, se corre un riesgo al usarlo continuamente en eventos importantes. La razón es sencilla: No se tiene la confiabilidad de un equipo manufacturado con estándares de calidad y confiabilidad.
Es simplemente así. ¿Que tanto puede durar el artilugio... Pues depende de muchas cosas, la calidad de las piezas, el correcto funcionamiento, las debidas precauciones de montaje, Etc, Etc...

Pruebalo 24 horas continuas con carga fantasma con la distorsión al 1% a la potencia que deseas... Así o mas sádico (Fogonazo los hace más "Dificiles" por decirlo así, si es que se puede llamarlo de alguna forma...).

Saludos!!!


----------



## alejandrow999

afrechoi, además de lo que recomienda Tatacomon, te sugiero que agregues "coeficientes de seguridad" de por lo menos el doble. Por ejemplo: si una resistencia debe soportar 2W, usá una que soporte 5W o más.
Si los MOSFET deben soportar 50W (es una cifra nomás: ni idea cuanto disipa el ampli funcionando a full), tratá de usar varios MOS en paralelo y un disipador que pueda irradiar el doble (o más) de potencia. Asegurate que el interior del equipo tenga suficiente ventilación (cuanto más caliente esté el interior, menos duran los capacitores).Cables y conectores gordos, buenas capacidades de filtrado y que soporten una tensión bastante mayor de la nominal...

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Y siempre que me quedé con esa duda... Será que se le puedan agregar más mosfets por rama? No causará inestabilidades?...
Aparte, no se, pero la corriente que tendrá que soportar el Driver será más alta. Creo que conviene más buscar un MosFet más robusto a varios en paralelo.

Que opinan, para de una vez dar el tema por sentado...

Saludos!!!


----------



## aldemarar

lo de los mosfet en paralelo ya se a hablado mucho.no es necesario con unos disipadores sobredimencionado todo bien, lo que si habria que hacer es los circuitos de protección dc y para corto circuito


----------



## alejandrow999

Creo yo (creo) que manteniendo las Rgate originales no debería haber problema. Si la rgate es 27Ohms, la corriente máxima por ella es de 12V/27R= 0,5A. Además es un pico solamente. De todas formas, poner varios de estos MOS en paralelo solo sería útil cuando la potencia a trabajar sea muy alta, pues usando varios MOS minimizamos la resistencia térmica equivalente (Rcapsula+mica+....) y así los disipadores a usar no serían tan grandes (si el amplificador trabaja a 1200W, y suponemos un rendimiento del 90%, estamos disipando 120W, la mayor parte de ellos en la etapa de salida. Es una suposición). 
O sea: poniendo varios MOS en paralelo, cada uno con su propia Rgate, no debería traer problemas. O sea: nada de cortocircuitar los gates entre sí. El límite son 4 MOS en paralelo.

Aunque...en casos de potencias tan grandes, creo que es una buena opción usar un sistema multiamplificado (un ampli para graves, otro para agudos, otro para medios...) y así se aprovecharía mejor las tensiones de alimentación, los picos de corriente serian menores y los amplificadores serian más chicos, de paso. Y no hacemos "cosas raras"
Alguien ya lo sugirió en este hilo, pero pasó desapercibido.

Saludos.

PD: es cierto, lo de usar muchos transistores ya se discutió....


----------



## afrechoi

yo quiero preparalo para mover x lo menos tres parlantes de 18 pulgadas conectados en paralelo..

otro problema que tengo es que no estoy encontrando el ir2120..

mi idea es hacer el de 600rms un solo canal.., probarlo y despues hacer el de 1250 si me va a funcionar..

mi pregunta es con dos mosfet es suficiente para mover tres cajas de 18? puro bajo nada mas..

por las repuestas y sugerencias gracias..


----------



## alejandrow999

Me parece dificil... si tus parlantes son de 4 ohms, hablamos de picos comprendidos entre 15 y 20A. Ponerlos en paralelo, pues....creo que no.

Si no conseguis el *IR2110*, tal vez te convenga considerar el "UCDSwitchingAmp" que está subido por ahí. Soporta menos potencia, pero es más económico y los materiales usados son más usuales.

Saludos.


----------



## zakesand

filo2700 dijo:


> Magnifico, magnifico, magnifico!!
> La unica macana que por aqui no se consiguen los IRF2110.
> Tengo de un proyecto que estaba por realizar de la antigua revista Electronica Practica de un amplificador de audio digital que llevaba IRF530 e IRF9530, mi pregunta es si se podrian usar estos transistores y si habría que hacer alguna modificacion al proyecto.
> Desde ya gracias por responder


Hola  , al   ir2110    lo  podes  conseguir   aca    http://www.dicomse.com.ar/result.php?subcat=1082   saludos.
p.d.:  un  circuito espectacular


----------



## kadettGT

afrechoi dijo:


> yo quiero preparalo para mover x lo menos tres parlantes de 18 pulgadas conectados en paralelo..
> 
> otro problema que tengo es que no estoy encontrando el ir2120..
> 
> mi idea es hacer el de 600rms un solo canal.., probarlo y despues hacer el de 1250 si me va a funcionar..
> 
> mi pregunta es con dos mosfet es suficiente para mover tres cajas de 18? puro bajo nada mas..
> 
> por las repuestas y sugerencias gracias..



Creo que lo más sensato sería hacer un amplificador para cada altavoz de 18" y trabajaría muy desahogado. El circuito es muy sencillo y creo que merecería la pena hacerlo como te comento.

Una sugerencia que lanzo a los compañeros del foro: La configuración de éste diseño es half bridge. Creo que se simplificaría muchísimo el diseño si introdujeramos una pareja más de MOSFETs en configuración full bridge y alimentar el circuito con alimentación no simétrica (sólo Vcc y GND).
Ver "*Figure 4b - Full bridge Class-D topolog*y" de la web de Rod Elliot:

http://sound.westhost.com/articles/pwm.htm

A simple vista tan solo habría que añadir 2 MOSFET pero que conduzcan al contrario que los que tenemos. Justo debajo de la figura 4b describe: 

_"Note that full bridge PWM amp needs only one supply rail - bipolar supplies are not necessary, but can still be used-. When a single supply is used, each speaker lead will have ½ the Vdd voltage present. As it is connected differentially, the loudspeaker doesn't see any DC if everything is well balanced. "_

*Traducción:*
"Tenga en cuenta que un amplificador PWM en full bridge necesita sólo un carril de alimentación - Alimentación simétrica no es necesaria, pero también se podría usar-. Cuando una única alimentación se utiliza, cada cable de altavoz tendrá la mitad de la tensión de alimentación Vdd. Como se conecta de forma diferencial, el altavoz no ve ninguna tensión DC si todo está bien equilibrado."

En mi caso me vendría genial porque en mi país (España) tenemos 220Vac y al rectificar directamente (con sus debidas protecciones) obtenemos unos 315Vdc. Si usamos un diseño en full-bridge podría utilizar esa tensión de alimentación. OJO: así estoy eliminando el transformador de la fuente de alimentación, que es probablemente el elemento más caro y pesado del circuito (con seguridad más de $100 y más de 15kg de peso). Menos calor generado en el equipo. No tenemos limitación de corriente de un transformador, tan solo hay que preocuparse de poner unos buenos puente de diodos y condensadores electrolíticos. No olvidar utilizar un buen filtro EMI en la entrada de la alimentación (choque y condensador X2 de poliester o polipropileno) y fusibles. 

Aún en países con alimentación a 110Vac (unos 150Vdc) es muy interesante utilizar ésta técnica.
Resumiendo:
- Prescindir de transformador: menos coste, menos peso.
- No se genera calor por el transformador.
- No tenemos limitación de potencia del transformador: la limitación de potencia depende del puente de diodos que se ponga y del filtrado con condensadores. 
- Simplificación del circuito. 
- Menos volumen. 

Imaginando el caso de Vdc=300V (aproximado) se tendría una potencia de unos 1400Wrms aprox. sobre 8ohm, con un peso de unos ... ¿2 kilos o menos? y perfectamente quepa en una caja de unos... ¿15x15x5cms? o menos!, pudiéndose montar perfectamente en 1 unidad de rack, o para implementar directamente en una caja acústica y crear una caja autoamplificada (en la que la longitud del cable del altavoz es despreciable y no nos va a generar ruidos "efecto antena". Pero volviendo a lo que decia sobre la alimentación simple y la fuente de alimentación sin transformador: vean lo atractiva que suena la idea.

Saludos,
Jose


----------



## alejandrow999

*kadettGT*, tu idea de hacer el ampli full bridge sin *transformador* no me gusta nada. Pasa que no solo es peligroso manipular (la "masa" del amplificador estaría sometida a una tensión que varía entre 0 y el pico de alimentación) sino que además , para evitar problemas de acoplo de la señal de entrada necesitarás un acople optoelectrónico o transformador de audio. O sea: por evitar aislar bien la fuente de poder, vas a tener que aislar bien las entradas de audio y los controles volumen, tono,.....

Pero... lo más importante:
1 - De todos modos, los IRFP250 no se bancan tanta tensión;
2 - Para el modo full bridge, necesitas un segundo driver sí o sí
3 - ¿Para qué necesitás taaanta potencia?  (a 8ohms son, suponiendo 240V de salida, *30A de pico *y  7200Wrms. Además, suponiendo un 90% de eficiencia, son 720W de calor)
4 - Vas a necesitar protecciones por todos lados, que en el diseño original no están incluidas, so pena que ante una falla tengan qure acudir los bomberos... Es demasiado.

Saludos.


----------



## maton00

y tampoco no olviden el famoso dicho de mi estimado Rod Elliot (ESP)
"One flash and you are ash"-"Un fogonazo y eres polvo"
con todo y tus ahorros de la universidad:enfadado:
saludos


----------



## djwash

Otra vez...



kadettGT dijo:


> En mi caso me vendría genial porque en mi país (España) tenemos 220Vac y al rectificar directamente (con sus debidas protecciones) obtenemos unos 315Vdc. Si usamos un diseño en full-bridge podría utilizar esa tensión de alimentación. OJO: así estoy eliminando el transformador de la fuente de alimentación, que es probablemente el elemento más caro y pesado del circuito (con seguridad más de $100 y más de 15kg de peso). Menos calor generado en el equipo. No tenemos limitación de corriente de un transformador, tan solo hay que preocuparse de poner unos buenos puente de diodos y condensadores electrolíticos. No olvidar utilizar un buen filtro EMI en la entrada de la alimentación (choque y condensador X2 de poliester o polipropileno) y fusibles.
> 
> Aún en países con alimentación a 110Vac (unos 150Vdc) es muy interesante utilizar ésta técnica.
> Resumiendo:
> - Prescindir de transformador: menos coste, menos peso.
> - No se genera calor por el transformador.
> - No tenemos limitación de potencia del transformador: la limitación de potencia depende del puente de diodos que se ponga y del filtrado con condensadores.
> - Simplificación del circuito.
> - Menos volumen.
> 
> Imaginando el caso de Vdc=300V (aproximado) se tendría una potencia de unos 1400Wrms aprox. sobre 8ohm, con un peso de unos ... ¿2 kilos o menos? y perfectamente quepa en una caja de unos... ¿15x15x5cms? o menos!, pudiéndose montar perfectamente en 1 unidad de rack, o para implementar directamente en una caja acústica y crear una caja autoamplificada (en la que la longitud del cable del altavoz es despreciable y no nos va a generar ruidos "efecto antena". Pero volviendo a lo que decia sobre la alimentación simple y la fuente de alimentación sin transformador: vean lo atractiva que suena la idea.




Hola, a mi no me suena nada atractiva la idea, aca en Argentina tambien tenemos 220VAC y se ha hablado mucho de los problemas que se presentarian al querer conectar el ampli directamente a la red...

No se simplifica para nada el circuito, imagina todas las protecciones necesarias y aun asi seguiria siendo peligroso, tanto para los demas equipos (parlantes, consolas, pc) como para quien los opera, generando posibles gastos funerarios por fallecimiento...

Se obtiene menos peso? SI, como 20Kg menos, pero como 20 veces mas problemas y mas dinero en sistemas de proteccion y eliminacion de ruidos..

*No seria mejor usar una SMPS? Es mas chica que un transformador convencional, pesa menos, tiene proteccion contra cortos, es mas segura, es relativamente varata, etc...*

Una fuente lineal (con transformador) correctamente calculada para cierta potencia (y un poquito mas) y para uso continuo, con puente de diodos y capacitores (los hay de todos tamaños, gustos, y colores) no tiene porque calentar exesivamente, claro que una fuente de este tipo para llevar este amplificador a 1Kw, debera ser grande y pesada, con muuuuuuchos uF, y por otras cuestiones, me quedo con la SMPS.

Lo de la "caja autoamplificada", es mejor acortar la distancia entre el amplificador y el parlante, para disminuir las perdidas por la longitud del cable, peeero si el cable es, digamos, decente en la seccion del conductor, las perdidas son despreciables, es decir, que no es la idea poner el parlante a 200 metros del amplificador, con un cable de 1mm2...
Yo creo que es mas facil que se introduzcan ruidos por los cables de señal, los que conectan la pc/consola/cabezal/microfonos/potencia/etc, que por los que van al parlante, por lo menos nunca me paso...
Si se piensa tener 1400wrms dentro de una caja, con un circuito conectado directamente a 220VAC, debera tener mas protecciones contra la vibracion, para que esta no produzca un fallo catastrofico (caja de madera+sistema DIY directo a 220VAC+lindo cortocircuito = incendio = dolor de bolsillo = mal dia)...
No vas a usar cable para los parlantes, pero si cable mallado para llevar la señal, que es mas caro que el de parlantes, seria mas conveniente usar un sistema inalambrico? Quizas (Sistema Bluetooth/RF = Dolor de bolsillo)...

Usar un cable para la señal de audio correctamente mallado (no me refiero a los que valen fortunas, sino a los que tienen un precio acorde con la calidad, no todo loque brilla es oro) reduce considerablemente los ruidos indeseados.

Una vueltita por aca y ya no desvirtuo mas el tema...

Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End

Has un presupuesto, de cuanto te sale armar una fuente lineal, y cuanto una SMPS (seguro es mas barata que la lineal, pero la confiabilidad dependera de calidad de componentes/prolijidad del montaje), en el foro hay algunas que te van a servir...

Saludos...


----------



## kadettGT

Bien bien! Me gustan vuestras respuestas. 

Sí, inicialmente había pensado en hacer una SMPS - fuente de alimentación conmutada- para el circuito, con lo que se obtiene fácilmente la tensión de salida que interese jugando con el número de espiras. La cuestión es que es añadir un circuito más, con su control, con sus mosfet para conmutar, bobinar un transformador, diodos rápidos para rectificar, circuito de control... Bueno, observando un circuito de una SMPS vemos que inicialmente se convierte a continua los 220Vac y me paré a pensar en la idea de no tener que switchear y prescindir del transformador. De ahí que os lance la idea. Todas las opiniones y experiencias de los foreros son buenas. 

Como anécdota, ésta misma idea se la planteé a un profesor de la Escuela Universitaria Politécnica de Málaga (Ingeniero Técnico Industrial) y le pareció bien investigar y probar por esa vía. Claro está que hay que tener cuidado con lo que se hace. No se puede jugar a rectificar 220V "a pelo" sin protección ninguna. Yo trabajo en un laboratorio de prueba de componentes electrónicos y manejamos tensiones de KV y ahí no hay segunda oportunidad, peligro de muerte. La seguridad es muy importante.

Bien, mi idea no es alimentar el circuito 100% a la tensión Vdc rectificada directamente de la red de distribución, sino solamente alimentar la parte de potencia, es decir, los mosfet. El circuito de control puede ir perfectamente alimentado utilizando un pequeño transformador de pequeña tensión. Ahora bien, quizás es conveniente separar dicho circuito de control del de potencia con algún tipo de optoacoplador, (o tal vez no sería necesario, o puede ser que introduzca unos delays no admisibles, para dimmers los he utilizado y van bien, pero claro, la intensidad de una bombilla no "suena" mejor o peor). Al fin y al cabo, es encender y apagar unos "interruptores" a alta velocidad.

La idea de hacer una SMPS me gusta, como he comentado se puede conseguir fácilmente las tensiones que sean necesarias. Pero ante hacer una SMPS y hacer alguna adaptación (que sea sencilla, claro) para usar alimentación simple sin transformador, me decanto por ésta última opción. 

Con respecto al tema del ruido, cuando me refiero a que el cable del altavoz pueda hacer de antena quise decir que puede hacer de emisora de una determinada frecuencia, ya que está conmutando una alta frecuencia. Para el tema de la señal de entrada, utilizo señales balanceadas y cajas de inyección. Aparte de eso, la mejor reducción del ruido es eliminar la fuente de dicho ruido.

Por último quiero comentar que soy consciente de la barbaridad que he soltado en mi anterior post.  Es una "idea feliz" a priori, soy consciente de que puede acarrear muchos problemas en la práctica, pero repito, tal vez haciendo las cosas sabiendo lo que se hace y con la experiencia de todos podría ser algo viable. Por eso lo propongo, porque siempre se puede aprender algo cada día. Las respuestas que he leído son las que esperaba. Casi que seguro que termine haciendo una SMPS. 

Lo que vaya indagando os lo iré comentando. Para mi la electrónica ha sido mi hobby desde que tenía 14-15 años y es un placer compartirlo con gente que le disfrute también con lo mismo.

Saludos!
Jose


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno, tal como dijeron antes,no estoy demasiado de acuerdo con alimentar este ampli con 220vac rectificados. Técnicamente, es posible, y es viable, pero, en la realidad, simplemente es demasiado peligroso... No es éste un foro adecuado para andar discutiendo cosas así, ya que hay mucha gente que, al no tener los conocimientos técnicos y de seguridad adecuados, podría llegar a pensar que es seguro operar un ampli sin aislación de la red, cuando, en la realidad, las tensiones y energía almacenadas que estarían presentes en el circuito serían mortales, y al menos error se cobrarían sus víctimas.
 Seria tonto de mi parte no reconocer que, aún para personas que tienen experiencia en el trabajo con altas tensiones, y que toman sus debidas precauciones, por ahí los accidentes ocurren (especialmente cuando se está cansado). A mí me ha pasado, y no fúe grave porque tomé todos los recaudos, pero eso no significa que otros vayan a correr la misma suerte.
 Por eso, les pido que no inicien discusiones de esta clase en este tema.Si alguien pretende alimentar el ampli en forma directa desde 220v, sin aislación, sepa que es posible, pero también sepa que nadie acá lo va a ayudar, no a menos que PRUEBE que SABE en lo que se mete. Y en realidad, si ya sabe en lo que se mete, entonces, no necesitará ayuda.. Enfin, igual que para aquellos que pretenden pasar de 1KW, quedan libres para intentarlo, pero a su entero riesgo. No habrá ayuda para esa clase de cosas aquí. Créanme, es por su propio bien. Y esalgo, que se hace para evitar accidentes fatales... Que un hobbie tan lindo como éste no sea causante de desgracias. Por favor, mantengamos acotadas las metas, así el tema sigue siendo accesible y el proyecto seguro. (Y)
Eduardo


----------



## Tacatomon

En unas pruebas que le estoy haciendo al amplificador con 52V en carga, noto que en las tesituras más graves de una canción distorsiona un poco, la bobina por el momento es de núcleo de aire. No se si el el Clip normal por que ya está al límite de la alimentación o es por que la bobina está cerca de las paredes del gabinete de acero. El calibre del alambre de la bobina es equivalente a un calibre 14AWG. Armaré un detector de clip, el de la pag. web de Rod Elliot para saber si estoy dándole más de lo debido. También espero dentro de poco comprar una bobina como esta, para descartar un problema de distorsión en el amplificador...

Saludos!!!


----------



## djwash

kadettGT dijo:


> Con respecto al tema del ruido, cuando me refiero a que el cable del altavoz pueda hacer de antena quise decir que puede hacer de emisora de una determinada frecuencia, ya que está conmutando una alta frecuencia.



Me parece que para eso (y para otras cosas) esta el inductor de salida...




kadettGT dijo:


> Para mi la electrónica ha sido mi hobby desde que tenía 14-15 años y es un placer compartirlo con gente que le disfrute también con lo mismo.



Y espero que lo siga siendo, y no termine de una patada (311V o mas)...

Yo me conformo con 1Kw por canal (y seis canales), despues de armar este proyecto, estoy conforme con la calidad de sonido/precio/DIY/tamaño/potencia/seguridad...

Saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon

kadettGT dijo:


> Una sugerencia que lanzo a los compañeros del foro...



Para lo que te vas a gastar en el filtrado, rectificación y aislación... Aparte el peligro latente en los bornes del altavoz... 
Si o Si una conmutada . Dejemos por la paz eso de conectarlo a la tensión de red.

Saludos!!!


----------



## djwash

Navegando por la web encontre esta pagina en la cual me llamo la atencion el montaje de ese amplificador clase D, habria algun inconveniente en montar el ampli de manera similar a este? Por ej. dejando unos agujeros en la placa para atornillar los mosfet y el tip, seguiria siendo un problema el tamaño del inductor de salida a menos que sea como la que sale ahi o la que propone tacatomon...

La idea es que logremos un montaje mas profesional/compacto, ya que ejtagle diseño un PCB exelente esto quizas contribuya al montaje...

Saludos...


----------



## luisgrillo

Pues aqui les dejo las fotos del amplificador en puente UCD alimentado con 40V simetrico.

A 4 ohms me debe estar tirando como 800WRMS.

Suena exelente pero el unico inconveniente es que cuando lo hecho a andar, debo de conectar la salida realimentada a luna terminal de la bocina y la otra  a tierra, ya que empieza a sonar pongo las 2 terminaes de la bocina a las 2 salidas de los mosfet.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Amigo Luis:
                Felicitaciones por ese hermoso circuito!!!!, la verdad que te quedo excelente. Cuanto calculas que te estara consumiendo? unos 20A aproximandamente?


----------



## Tacatomon

Como puedo saber exactamente el voltaje de referencia de este amplificador para usar el proyecto de Rod Elliot. En la página web menciona un voltaje de referencia de 5 voltios para amplificadores tipo mosfet... O es que me estoy liando demasiado y este circuito no es compatible con el Amp...

Saludos!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Diego_eliasv Gracias por tu comentario compañero =).
No he probado el amplificador a maxima potencia, me da miedo quemar el bajo pero tengo unos fusibles en las ramas de alimentacion de 5 amperes y se doblan bastante fuerte 


Taca, pues la verdad no se que voltage se tomaria como referencia, es medio complecado por que unos dicen que el Vds en saturacion es de 3 a 5V, otros que es menos que en los transistores BJT, yo tomaria como referencia los 5V, ya que con 80Vp en mi bocina con 5V menos que tenga de proteccion es mas que suficiente, en realidad no creo nunca llegar a ese voltage en el bajo, ya que me lo destrosaria .


----------



## filo2700

Gracias Sake ya lo estoy encargando por telefono y comisionista mediante!
Estuve leyendo sobre si me servian los IRF530 y si, me sirven pra la potencia que pienso darle (100+100W) con una fuente comun, no switching pienso que va a funcionar bien,


----------



## maton00

tremenda modificacion ¿Luisgrillo es una modificacion tuya? con esos capacitores a de tronar bien chido
SALUDOS


----------



## Tacatomon

Hojeando Mosfets del fabricante Ixys, encontré unos por ahí que tienen la capacidad de disipar 1400W...
Vaya...
Este...
Bueno... Son muy caros, pero se pueden dar una referencia. Si se quiere un buen diseño, que pueda con las cargas más pesadas y se distinga por su robustez... Ahí están los indicados...
De mientras, sigo trabajando con el detector de clip y unas bobinas.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Papusxxdd

Luisgrillo quiero que me saques una duda, vos lo usas en modo full bridge no, he visto en la pag de elliot mas precisamente aca: http://sound.westhost.com/articles/pwm.htm que se le agrega un condensador entre las salidas en este caso lo podria mejorar capaz, y otra cosa es el mismo pcb que habias posteado mas atras hecho con el pcbwizard? ; me encanta tu circuito debe sonar muy bien felicitaciones!!  Saludos


----------



## jonasbairros

qual a frequencia de trabalho da ocilação deste amplificador ....pois meu osciloscopio ta marcando 117khz  tem como mudar essa frequencia pois  penso que o ideal seria algo proximo de 250khz


----------



## Tacatomon

En el foro de DiyAudio comentan unas ciertas mejoras, como remplazar los mosfets de potencia por unos más actuales (IRFP4229), cambiar el diodo de bootstrap por una más rápido (30nS, MUR120/BYV26B), cambiar las Rsnubber por una de 10ohms,  Entre otras... 
Mejorará el desempeño en general? Lo hará más confiable?
Yo siento que estas mejoras no están nada mal, claro, para el que pueda conseguir las piezas, O son exageraciones... Nada más comparando los mosfets, los tiempos de conmutación de los IRFP4229 son un poco más lentos que los del IRFP250. En cambio, el bodydiode del nuevo mosfet presenta mejores características que el del IRFP250. 

Saludos!!


----------



## luisgrillo

@papusxxdd no es el mismo circuito, es la version 2.0V.  hehehe,

Bueno pues el capacitor de enmedio la verdad no sabria decirte para que es, debe de ser de lo mismo usado para el filtrado de la alta frecuencia.

@maton00

Pues la modificacion si se la hice yo, pero pues el diseño del ampli no cambia nada.


A la salida inversa de la salida original, osea la salida que agregue a  este ampli, la llamare S.I. (salida inversa).

Una cosa que he notado, es que arranca cuando quiere, aveces no arranca y aveces en cuanto lo prendo, debe de ser alguna capacitancia parasita por hay. Si quiero que arranque a la primera, debo de conectar la salida original y la tierra a la bocina, ya despues conectar la salida original y la S.I. a la bocina.

Supongo yo que este fenomeno pasa por qué, como el amplificador (el  original y este) aveces arranca o no, cuando no hay señal en la entrada, pero cuando si hay señal, el amplificador original si funciona bien. Supongo yo que es por que el original siempre tiene la bocina conectara a tierra.

Lo que hare es conectar en paralelo a los capacitores de filtrado de salida, unas resistencias de 220 ohms a 5W para ver si con esas resistencias funciona bien.

Alguna propuesta para compensar esto??


----------



## luisgrillo

Ya solucione lo del arranque, como mi bajo es doble bobina, 2 ohms cada una, separe las bobinas y estoy trabajando con las dos salidas conectadas a las 2 bobinas, con 40Vp. Sigue dandome los 800W y suena exelente, lo unico es que mi fuente no se banca la corriente que me pide tremendo ampli.


----------



## crazysound

Hola gente, sigo con el problema de tensión en la salida. Tengo que usar un capacitor de 2u2 y la bobina de 100uH para eliminarlo. Alguno de ustedes que lo ha hecho funcionar ha pintado la placa con flux casero (resina + tinner)? Yo si. Será ese el problema?

Saludos....


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, Ese problema ya no me agrada... ¿Ya intentaste hacer otra placa?...


----------



## crazysound

Hola Tacatomón, vuelvo a describir mi problema a ver si a alguien le pasó lo mismo: he armado dos placas de este ampli y tres del de 200W y a todas le pasa lo mismo. Con los valores originales del filtro (30uH y 1,5uF) tengo una tensión en la salida , como si fuera el offset, de hasta 500mV medido en la escala de DC del voltímetro. Pero me doy cuenta que no es CC porque aumentando la inductancia hasta 100uH y la capacitancia hasta 2,2uF ésta señal se atenúa hasta quedar en 20mV aproximadamente. La bobina la he calculado con la página que está en el pdf.
Ah, los capacitores de 1uF son poliester porque no se consiguen cerámicos.

Cómo puede ser que a nadie le haya pasado...? En qué le estaré errando...?

Otra cosa, he notado que la potencia no supera ni la mitad de lo que tendría que ser.


----------



## luisgrillo

@crazysound

Yo una vez pinte una placa de circuitos, no recuerdo de que era, con resina diuida con thinner, ya la habia probado y funcionaba perfecta, pero despues de la pintada teina un funcionamiento erratico y descubri que esa combinacion de resina y thinner era conductora, no como para hacer un super corto pero si para sacar de juego a las placas, te recomiendo que se la quites.

Otra cosa que puede estar pasando es que hallas puesto las resistencias que van a los zener de 3V de un valor muy alto y no te dejen pasar la suficiente corriente.

Tambien es mejor que le quites los capacitores de poliester y busques los ceramicos, si no encuentras de 1u pon unos cuantos en paraelo de valor mas bajo.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Luisgruillo, gracias por tu consejo. Nunca se me hubiese ocurrido que traería problemas la resina. Este problema se debe notar más con alta frecuencia como este caso. Voy a tener que hacer otra placa y dejarla "pelada" y probar que sucede.

A vos te anduvo con los valores originales? No tenés nada de señal en la salida..?
Con qué voltaje lo estás haciendo funcionar? Yo lo tengo con +-70V y pareciera que me tira unos 200W en 4 ohms!!!

El tema de conseguir los caps cerámicos es muy complicado, para no decir imposible, no se consiguen de más de 50V y menos de 1uF...

Saludos...

Cómo aislan las placas de la corrosión....????


----------



## luisgrillo

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Luisgruillo, gracias por tu consejo. Nunca...




Que tal compañero,  Si me anduvo con los valores originales y tambien con unos un poco diferente. Lo que si nunca debes de cambiar son los valores de el capaitor de 330p y la resistencia de 22k.

Yo ando alimentando mi ampli con 40V simetricos, pero como lo tengo en puente me tira 800W en 4 ohms, y si me los da, es un sonido tan potente, pero no duro mucho con el sonido a todo lo que da por que se me quema el subwoofer .

Se que es dificil conseguir los capacitores de 1u ceramicos, pero si le pones de piliester o electroliticos puede que trabaje peor de lo que debe de trabajar.


A las placas que ya termino les hecho pintura transparente en aerosol y con eso queda muy bien.


----------



## alejandrow999

crazysound: el tema de usar capacitores ceramicos (lo que te dice luisgrillo) es que se comportan mejor en el desacoplo de altas frecuencias que los de poliéster. Es que los capacitores están muy lejos de comportarse idealmente, pues la ESR, ESL, variacion capacidad-frecuencia,....existen, y dependen mucho del dieléctrico usado.

Te recomiendo algo: bajá las tensiones de alimentación, y probá usar capacitores ceramicos (aunque sea uno de 100nF en pralelo al de polyester). Otra opción es usar muchos capacitores de polyester en paralelo. 

Y para evitar la corrosión: lo más sencillo que se me ocurre es estañar toda la placa. Te podés ayudar con parafina o resina (luego te conviene limpiar la placa). Hay un hilo por ahí que habla de eso (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/estanado-placas-pcb-8641/).

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Luisgrillo, la modificación que has hecho, para usarlo en puente, está en páginas anteriores? Porque hace mucho que no entro (desde que me agarró el bajón de ánimo ).

Alejandrow999..., según Luisgrillo la resina no sirve.

Saludos...


----------



## kanon

Este amp. durara. mucho tiempo en la red uno mas satisfecho. copy and paste solo copeo las felicitaciones para el sr ejetagle..  




*Wow* 
Finally I got to work !

Its really powerful ! This is my first Class D amp.. even running it without a heat sink and there's no distortion in my PCB.. super efficient.. +/-25 dual supply .. I'm gonna increase the voltage step by step.. will let you know the result.

DO not follow My PCB.. caz It has a couple of errors.. This amp works fine without a dual layer board.. I'll send pictures of my dam amp.. Its like a garbage ..LOL still works fine.. I'll be finishing errors on my board and rebuild the amp..

I would say, dont worry people who wants to try this.. !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a fully working amp ! and the simplest class D amp ever I saw .. I'm really really happy .. may thanks for the designer !


----------



## Lycanlk

kanon dijo:


> Este amp. durara. mucho tiempo en la red uno mas satisfecho. copy and paste solo copeo las felicitaciones para el sr ejetagle..
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow*
> Finally I got to work !
> 
> Its really powerful ! This is my first Class D amp.. even running it without a heat sink and there's no distortion in my PCB.. super efficient.. +/-25 dual supply .. I'm gonna increase the voltage step by step.. will let you know the result.
> 
> DO not follow My PCB.. caz It has a couple of errors.. This amp works fine without a dual layer board.. I'll send pictures of my dam amp.. Its like a garbage ..LOL still works fine.. I'll be finishing errors on my board and rebuild the amp..
> 
> I would say, dont worry people who wants to try this.. !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a fully working amp ! and the simplest class D amp ever I saw .. I'm really really happy .. may thanks for the designer !



LOL ... sorry about the language! the above post is originally by me !


----------



## ramiro77

Espectacular proyecto.
Sinceramente un lujo lo tuyo EJtagle.

Me parece que con un colega amigo nos vamos a embarcar a armarlo.
Mi idea es hacer en un gabinete solo, una etapa grande para alimentar subwoofers, y otras cinco chicas para adosar a un sintoamplificador, dejando este de pre.

Lo único que me genera dudas es; las tensiones declaradas en el PDF donde aparece la lista de materiales a cambiar, es tensión ya rectificada o tensión de trafo sin rectificar?


----------



## Helder Guerra

Saludos Ramiro77,

Las tensiones allí mencionadas  son "DC", cada una de ellas esta antecedida por los símbolos +/-
ejemplo: +/-20V.


----------



## ramiro77

Claro, o sea que estaba acertado en mi pensar, son tensiones ya rectificadas. Por ende para el de 1250w estaría bien intentar utilizar un trafo de 60v, que rectificado daría unos 84v aproximadamente, y si a eso le sumo la realimentación por la bobina del cono como mencionaron varias páginas atrás, no sería descabellado llegar a tal tensión. Estoy en lo cierto? 

Por otro lado, muchas gracias por la respuesta. En base a esto voy a analizar costos y voy a ver si me tiro por hacer una sola etapa para bajos, o si me tiro a hacer el conjunto completo para multichannel, que sería lo más interesante de todo. No creo que supere los 2000 pesos el conjunto de seis canales (5 de 100w@4ohm + 1 de unos 400w@8ohm), pero tendría que ponerme a sacar cuentas ya que también pienso agregarle etapas de protección a cada módulo, vúmetros analógicos de potencia, y varios chiches más.
En cuanto me decida, sepan que voy a colocar fotos. Y mi colega seguramente también, ya que la idea es comenzar con el mío, y en cuanto todo salga bien, el irá por el suyo.


----------



## ramiro77

Disculpen que haga un post nuevamente debajo del mío, pero me surgió una pequeña incertidumbre sobre el tamaño de la placa.
Mencionan que la placa es de 6,7x5,8 centímetros. En el PDF, al 100%, cuando traslado la captura de pantalla al Paint para escalarlo, me aparece que la placa está aproximadamente a 5,2x6,1cm, cuando por otro lado, un usuario páginas atrás comenta que la medida ideal le aparece al 45% del pdf.
Como hago para escalarlo correctamente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fijate mas atrás, por que *creo *que ya lo subieron escalado al tamaño justo.


----------



## Fogonazo

ramiro77 dijo:


> ...Mencionan que la placa es de 6,7x5,8 centímetros. En el PDF, al 100%, cuando traslado la captura de pantalla al Paint para escalarlo, me aparece que la placa está aproximadamente a 5,2x6,1cm, cuando por otro lado, un usuario páginas atrás comenta que la medida ideal le aparece al 45% del pdf.
> Como hago para escalarlo correctamente?


Se supone que si imprimes directamente el PDF será del tamaño correcto.
Si no es así, aquí tienes algo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## ramiro77

@ ezavalla: Sí, ví el impreso con el escalado "justo". Sólo que no me cerraban esas medidas, ya que al copiarlas al Paint (que lo tengo midiendo en centímetros) me daba una medida mucho menor. 

@ Fogonazo: Muchas gracias por el tutorial! Ahora le voy a pegar una revisada, y mañana casi seguro que ya empiezo con el armado de los PCBs. EDIT: Espectacular el tutorial con el PCB wizard, no lo conocía. Gracias por el link!


Por otro lado les cuento que hoy hablé con dos casas donde fabrican transformadores a pedido, y mañana me pasan los datos.
Pedí cotizacion de un trafo de 20+20 20A (sería para alimentar 5 etapas de 50w@8ohms) y otro de 55+55 20A (para el de 800w@4ohms).

Uds. tuvieron en cuenta la "realimentación" que se produce con el movimiento de la bobina del parlante a la hora de utilizar el trafo correspondiente? O sólo siguieron las recomendaciones del Sr. Eduardo sin más?
Pregunto nomás para saber que componentes utilizar. Tomando por ejemplo el trafo que estipulé de 55v, serían unos 79v rectificados, por lo cual estoy justito para el valor de +-80v, pero si la tensión fluctua conforme el movimiento del cono del parlante se de, no se a cuanto podría llegar esta tensión, y si podría derivar en algun problema operativo del aparato.

Qué opinan? Es un dato que no puedo dejar pasar desapercibido, me leí todo el hilo desde el principio y no encontré nada al respecto. Tal vez lo pasé por alto, ni tanto café fué suficiente para leer todo jajaja!


----------



## Lycanlk

Construyo el amplificador mí .. todo bien, pero aún no pudo detener el ruido que sale .. suena como "zzzzz" sólo cuando se reproduce. ¿cómo me las arreglo para eliminar ese ruido?

se refiere a
Lycanlk


----------



## clemen

Lycanlk dijo:


> Construyo el amplificador mí .. todo bien, pero aún no pudo detener el ruido que sale .. suena como "zzzzz" sólo cuando se reproduce. ¿cómo me las arreglo para eliminar ese ruido?
> 
> se refiere a
> Lycanlk


 La señal que le estas aplicando es de un radio o de otra fuente?  Porque cuando es de un radio, este ampli  interfiere con las señales radiales y de TV y  producen ese efecto.


----------



## Lycanlk

fuente es la tarjeta de sonido de mi PC.


----------



## djwash

Lycanlk dijo:


> fuente es la tarjeta de sonido de mi PC.



Yo lo he probado directamente a la PC, y hace un "sssss" igual que el tuyo, poniendo un potenciometro a la entrada ese ruido disminuye, y con un preamplificador entre el amplificador y la PC el sonido casi desaparece, dentro de un gabinete con su correspondiente distribucion de masa (gnd) y con la fuente bien filtrada y desacoplada, si es una fuente switching mejor.

Es importante que no haya calentamiento exesivo en los IRFP250/TIP31, ni en el inductor de salida, ¿le vas a poner disipador? Es indispensable el disipador aun en bajas potencias.

Han tenido problemas con la resina que colocan en el lado de las pistas, ten en cuenta eso...

*El ruido puede deberse a que no has usado la placa que diseño ejtagle.
Pon en cortocircuito la entrada de audio, si el ruido se va el problema puede que sea la fuente se sonido, prueba con otra fuente de sonido, coloca un pre a la entrada de audio.*

Saludos..


----------



## Diego_eliasv

djwash dijo:


> Yo lo he probado directamente a la PC, y hace un "sssss" igual que el tuyo, poniendo un potenciometro a la entrada ese ruido disminuye, y con un preamplificador entre el amplificador y la PC el sonido casi desaparece, dentro de un gabinete con su correspondiente distribucion de masa (gnd) y con la fuente bien filtrada y desacoplada, si es una fuente switching mejor.
> 
> Es importante que no haya calentamiento exesivo en los IRFP250/TIP31, ni en el inductor de salida, ¿le vas a poner disipador? Es indispensable el disipador aun en bajas potencias.
> 
> Han tenido problemas con la resina que colocan en el lado de las pistas, ten en cuenta eso...
> 
> *El ruido puede deberse a que no has usado la placa que diseño ejtagle.*
> *Pon en cortocircuito la entrada de audio, si el ruido se va el problema puede que sea la fuente se sonido, prueba con otra fuente de sonido, coloca un pre a la entrada de audio.*
> 
> Saludos..


 
Ademas puedo decirte que el inductor de salida lo debes retirar del circuito, ya que el mismo "genera" ruido. Por eso en la placa original solo posee conectores, para lococarla entre 10 y 20 cm del circuito. Eso tambien de discutio con anterioridad. Saludos


----------



## djwash

Diego_eliasv dijo:


> Ademas puedo decirte que el inductor de salida lo debes retirar del circuito, ya que el mismo "genera" ruido. Por eso en la placa original solo posee conectores, para lococarla entre 10 y 20 cm del circuito. Eso tambien de discutio con anterioridad. Saludos



Si es verdad, aunque el inductor que el uso es con nucleo de ferrite, el mismo deberia mantener el campo magnetico dentro de si mismo, aunque dudo de su eficiencia ya que el alambre que uso para bobinarlo es uno solo y grueso, y no varios finos como deberia ser por lo del efecto skin...
Hay unos capacitores con las patas para arriba, no creo que sea bueno...
Tampoco dice con cuanta tension lo alimenta, para saber mas o menos cuanto la embarro jeje...


----------



## mono pibe

el preoblema esta en la fuente que utilizan en la forma del tramsformador ,mal calculado, los filtros secos o de mala calidad saludos a todos


----------



## FELIBAR12

mono pibe dijo:


> el preoblema esta en la fuente que utilizan en la forma del tramsformador ,mal calculado, los filtros secos o de mala calidad saludos a todos


podria ser, pero en este caso ese no es el inconveniente,el problema en este caso es provocado por cuestiones relacionadas con el blindaje del circuito,debido a la alta frecuencia con que trabaja.Lo ideal seria usar pcb doble faz para usar una cara como blindaje y la otra normal,ademas de eso trazos cortos en las conecciones para evitar oscilaciones parasitas.

sonido entrecortado - ocasionado por una fuente con poca capacidad o potencia
hum- capacitores en mal estado,cables No blindados a la entrada.
hiss o zzzzz- mucha ganancia de una etapa anterior,o ......ya saben......


----------



## mono pibe

ejtagle , me dirijo a usted con el fin de preguntarle si sepuede haser o no quieroponerle unos mofet al amplificador diferentes porque aca en colombia no losconsigo tan fasil , tengo el irf260 sera que con +/-100vcd funsiona sin problemas  ysiteanes una fuente digital con esos voltages y puedas compartir te lo agradeseriamos  (de ante mano gracias) saludo atodos


----------



## walking

hola mono pibe..!! los IRFP 260 soportan una tension 200v Vdss, solo que si este amplificador lo vas a alimentar con 100-100 vdc estarian trabajando al limite lo cual no es recomendable, pero si bajas un poco la tension de la fuente serian los mas apropiados por su baja RdsOn (0.055 ohm) o tal ves consigas un IRFP 340 que soporta mas tension, aca en colombia puedes pedir por internet en la pagina de sigma electronica y ellos te lo consiguen y te lo envian a tu casa, por un precio muy bueno..

saludos..!!


----------



## FELIBAR12

walking dijo:


> o tal ves consigas un irfp 340 que soporta mas tension, aca en colombia puedes pedir por internet en la pagina de sigma electronica y ellos te lo consiguen y te lo envian a tu casa, por un precio muy bueno..
> 
> saludos..!!


 irfp340???  Rds  0,55ohm???
 10a????


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas tardes a todas las personas que postean este foro 
quisiera hacer una consulta con respecto a la bobina de salida del amplificador 
me consegui un par de bobinas nucleo de ferrita de un equipo lg modelo lm-w340a que trabaja salidas digitales 
el filtro de ese modelo va diseñado con bobina de 33µH y condensador de 0.1µF
quisiers saber si se puede reemplazar el filtro original por este aprovechando que ahorraria espacio 
lo otro que me llamo la atencion que en el circuito amplificador trabaja con un voltaje no tan despreciable +/-90volts rectificados si alguien llegara a mecesitar el diagrama no duden en solicitarlo 
de antemano gracias por su atencion espero respuesta de quien pudiera ayudarme



djwash dijo:


> Si es verdad, aunque el inductor que el uso es con nucleo de ferrite, el mismo deberia mantener el campo magnetico dentro de si mismo, aunque dudo de su eficiencia ya que el alambre que uso para bobinarlo es uno solo y grueso, y no varios finos como deberia ser por lo del efecto skin...


 
yo dudo que el efecto skin aplique ahi por que la mayoria de las bobinas para filtro de ruido utilizan alambre de un solo hilo yo pensaba que el efecto skin solo era un problema con respecto a la transmision de potencia de un devanado a otro en un transformador de nucleo de ferrita
la funcion de la bobina es para filtrar alta fecuencia y en ningn lado veo que se use como transformador siendo asi ya podria decir que la bobina que tengo de 33µH no me va a servir (aun despues de obtenerla de un equipo que la utilizaba asi)
cuando pueda subo una foto de los nucleos que poseo
no se si me equivoque con respecto a lo que digo pero si alguien puede aclarar esa duda sera de mucha ayuda ese dato si me equivoco eso da a entender que fabricar la bobina de forma casera es mejor que obtenerla de un aparato que viene de fabrica con esa bobina estipulada sin ruido y sin quemar tweeters


----------



## Tacatomon

mogolloelectro dijo:


> buenas tardes a todas las personas que postean este foro
> quisiera hacer una consulta con respecto a la bobina de salida del amplificador
> me consegui un par de bobinas nucleo de ferrita de un equipo lg modelo lm-w340a que trabaja salidas digitales
> el filtro de ese modelo va diseñado con bobina de 33µH y condensador de 0.1µF
> quisiers saber si se puede reemplazar el filtro original por este aprovechando que ahorraria espacio
> lo otro que me llamo la atencion que en el circuito amplificador trabaja con un voltaje no tan despreciable +/-90volts rectificados si alguien llegara a mecesitar el diagrama no duden en solicitarlo
> de antemano gracias por su atencion espero respuesta de quien pudiera ayudarme
> 
> 
> 
> yo dudo que el efecto skin aplique ahi por que la mayoria de las bobinas para filtro de ruido utilizan alambre de un solo hilo yo pensaba que el efecto skin solo era un problema con respecto a la transmision de potencia de un devanado a otro en un transformador de nucleo de ferrita
> la funcion de la bobina es para filtrar alta fecuencia y en ningn lado veo que se use como transformador siendo asi ya podria decir que la bobina que tengo de 33µH no me va a servir (aun despues de obtenerla de un equipo que la utilizaba asi)
> cuando pueda subo una foto de los nucleos que poseo
> no se si me equivoque con respecto a lo que digo pero si alguien puede aclarar esa duda sera de mucha ayuda ese dato si me equivoco eso da a entender que fabricar la bobina de forma casera es mejor que obtenerla de un aparato que viene de fabrica con esa bobina estipulada sin ruido y sin quemar tweeters



Las formulas para calcular el filtro de salida están en las primeras páginas.


----------



## mogolloelectro

y con respecto alo del efecto skin?


----------



## Tacatomon

mogolloelectro dijo:


> y con respecto alo del efecto skin?



Puedes usar un determinado calibre de menor tamaño para que entre todos se haga uno de un diámetro que cumpla con la salida de potencia. Con unos 3-5 alambres se tiene cubierto el caso.

Saludos.

PS: Eso también está en las primeras páginas, yo mismo hice esas preguntas. Hay que leer un poco más.


----------



## mono pibe

hay un programita muchachos que sellama pronine, el le calcula esa inductora de 33mh,solo seaplican los datos y listo,saludos atodos


----------



## Lycanlk

Gracias a todos por las sugerencias!
Estoy pensando en usar una bobina más pequeña. y un amplificador de pre entre el PC y el montaje correctamente a un disipador de calor. Yo le dejará saber el resultado. Pero yo no creo que al revés de la PAC afectará sobre el ruido. Si nos fijamos en mi primera versión de este amplificador, una basura, pero sus mismas obras, como el actual. : D
¿Es este problema de ruido comunes a todos los amplificadores de UCD? o sólo a mí?
disculpas por el lenguaje. Esta es una traducción.
Un cordial saludo,
Lycanlk


----------



## clemen

ejtagle dijo:


> Para tacatomón: Creo adivinar un poco la causa de tu problema... Los mosfets sean IRFP240 o IRFP250 son de 200v, eso significa que la máxima tensión entre ramas admisible es de 200v (es decir, alimentado con +/-100v).
> 
> Saludos


Mestro Eduardo, con mis escasos conocimientos veo lo siguiente:  en la malla formada por +B, M1 y tierra(a traves de L1 y Speaker)esta presente la mitad del voltaje total de la fuente de alimentacion; igual sucede en la malla formada por -B, M2 y tierra( a traves de L1 y Speaker).  *Si esta apreciacion es correcta* entonces no hay ningun problema en alimentar el ampli utilizando irfp 250, con -+ 100v pues cada Irfp soporta 200 v entre Drain y Source y solamente le estamos aplicando 100v.
Esta es la explicacion que me justifica que un amplificador profesional como el 5050 de QSC inyecte +-165v(330v en total) a unos transistores (2SC5359 y 2SA1987) que solamente soportan 230V.  Quedo a la espera de su valioso y repetado comentario

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Pero Clemen...
¿Qué pasa si no hay parlante conectado? 
¿Y al llevar el volumen al máximo (o cerca)?

Ahí tenés el porqué de no usar transistores que están muy jugados con la tensión.

Por otro lado, QSC usa una configuración no muy frecuente en muchos de sus amplis donde queda una salida flotante (creo que se llamaba así) donde cada conjunto de transistores de salida "ve" sólo la mitad de la alimentación. No tengo presente la salida de este en particular que mencionás, pero debe ser de estos...

Saludos


----------



## arielcaso

por lo que yo veo, cuando m2 entra en conduccion, m1 debe soportar + - v osea los 200 volts como minimo, aun con la minima carga. en el caso del qsc es un clase h de 3 etapas bastante comun y la tension maxima que soportan los tr deberia ser 55v + 165v y va dada por la conmutacion de los mosfet que controlan la v de alimentacion, bueno eso es lo que me parece observar. saludos!!
pd. hace meses que no hago tiempo para terminar el ampli, pero prometo hacerlo en corto tiempo y aplicarle los 200v a la primera!


----------



## Cacho

Exacto, Ariel.

Y más en un Clase D, donde cada pulso tiene la máxima amplitud y lo que se regula es el ancho del pulso. Cuando el MOSFET "de arriba" conduce, aparece +V en su Source (quizá por muy poco tiempo, pero ahí está), con lo que "el de abajo" tiene +V en el Drain y -V en el Source. Está en corte, sí, pero la tensión la ve.


Saludos


----------



## Rodgers

asi es compañeros los transistores de potencia estan en push-pull tanto en el clase D como en el AB,H,G.etc
por lo que en ellos se ven reflejados los voltajes de extremo a extremo...bueno en los que traen voltajes variables como el H,G pasa algo parecido.... solo se elevan los voltajes en un solo pico(el utilizado) nunca los dos, mientras que en el transistor que esta cerrado(corte) se mantiene la minima alimentacion........en fin

A lo que quiero llegar es que es muy riesgoso alimentar los IRFP250 con +/-100v
es posible que no se queme a la primera......pero no creo que aguante dos canciones a todo potencia o clipeando cerca de esta!!

como muchos lo han hecho mejor hagan la etapa en puente y con solo +/-50v optendran esta misma potencia o superior......solo imaginense este circuito en puente alimentado con +/-80v

Es mas con solo 1000W de sonido esta mas que bueno......


----------



## kastigador

les queria pregu*n*tar no se si es un problema  lo q*UE* me esta pasando es q*UE* el amplificador anda pero cuando le meto señal de audio de un grabador amplifica bien pero suena menos q*UE* un ampli de 50 w rms   lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de 40v+40v  10A  no se q*UE* pueda ser si alguien me puede ayudar aaaaaaaaaaaa plizzz


----------



## Diego_eliasv

kastigador dijo:


> les queria pregu*n*tar no se si es un problema lo q*UE* me esta pasando es q*UE* el amplificador anda pero cuando le meto señal de audio de un grabador amplifica bien pero suena menos q*UE* un ampli de 50 w rms lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de 40v+40v 10A no se q*UE* pueda ser si alguien me puede ayudar aaaaaaaaaaaa plizzz


 
          Hola kastigador. A mi me paso algo similar a lo tuyo, y era porque no habia cambiado la resistencia de realimentacion ya que lo habia alimentado con +/-70 y los valores que coloque no eran los correctos. Lo otro que se me ocurre, es que tambien puede que sea que tu fuente de señal no entregue la suficiente amplitud como para excitar al amplificador. Si puedes, subi algunas fotos como para ver el circuito. Otra causa podria ser que tu fuente no este bien filtrada, recuerda que este amplificador consume "picos" de corriente bastante grande, por ello se sugiere colocar en paralelo con los electroliticos, unos de poliester y ceramicos. Todo, esta detallado paginas atras. Saludos!


----------



## kastigador

bien voy a ver si estan mal las resis*TENCIAS*. otro q*UE* noto es q*UE* cuando le mando un poco de volumen suena orrible como que esta en coroto creo q*UE* es saturacion  es raro quiero armar muchso de estos para mi casa pero tengo q*UE* hacer andar bien este


----------



## Diego_eliasv

kastigador dijo:


> bien voy a ver si estan mal las resis. otro q noto es q cuando le mando un poco de volumen suena orrible como que esta en coroto creo q es saturacion es raro quiero armar muchso de estos para mi casa pero tengo q hacer andar bien este


 
       Hola Kastigador. Antes que nada, cuando escribas, hacelo de la forma mas correcta posible, ya que si no te hagarra cacho.... Ademas como el dice siempre...esto es un foro, y no un chat...

       Ahora a lo tecnico. Por lo que cuentas, parece que tenes varios problemitassssss. Deberias de revisar todo!!, capacitores, resistencias, fuente... porque aqui, todos los que lo han podido armar correctamente sale andando a la primera. Has es chequeo que suguiere Ejtagle alias el "sensei". Esta unas cuantas paginas atras, y ahi, el da las pautas fundamentales para chequear que todo este con sus niveles correctos. Revisa eso, y luego cuentanos como sigue todo. Saludos!!!


----------



## clemen

Quiero agredecer a todos los foristas que se han pronunciado con relacion a mi observacion o inquietud.  Todos sus aportes son muy valiosos para mi
Muchas Gracias.
Saludos



mogolloelectro dijo:


> y con respecto alo del efecto skin?


 Realmente no se si fue por el efecto skin o la impedancia de la bobina pero lo cierto es que mi problema de exceso de temperatura en el inductor de salida lo solucione haciendo la bobina con un cable multifilar(5 hilos)


----------



## mono pibe

bueno muchachos ahora ablemos de la fuente  , fuente digital siquiera de unos  1200hz  con +/- 150 dc , para evitar el peso de los amplificadores, para quesea digital totalmente y pueda rendir sin perdidas de potencias ,ni arrastre de fuentes ma bello sierto. muchachos saludos atodos ,pronto aportare una fuente digital de 800hz para que probemos  gracias ,EJTAGLE




			
				mono pibe dijo:
			
		

> bueno muchachos ahora ablemos de la fuente  , fuente digital siquiera de unos  1200hz  con +/- 150 dc , para evitar el peso de los amplificadores, para quesea digital totalmente y pueda rendir sin perdidas de potencias ,ni arrastre de fuentes ma bello sierto. muchachos saludos atodos ,pronto aportare una fuente digital de 800hz para que probemos  gracias ,EJTAGLE


----------



## kastigador

disculpen es mi primera ves que entro a un foro  pero estoy aprendiendo , gracias por responder a mis dudas y sacarme otras   bien vamos al problema  bien no encontre los cap. de ceramico de 1uf q*UE* pide les puse poliester se q*UE* esta mal era para salir del paso funciono pero medio q*UE* no me gusta el sonido  q*UE* sale en los parlantes  buscando buscando encontre cap. multi capa supuestamente son mejores q*UE* los ceramicos porq*UE* trabajan a mayor frec. alguien me puede decir si cambio los poliester por los multi capa sonara mejor los multicapa son de 1uf 100v


----------



## Lycanlk

El amplificador funciona bien ahora! 100% libre de ruido! .. muchas gracias a Ejtagle .. Niza contribución! 
Esto es lo que escribió el DIYAUDIO (usando Google Translate): - 

Yo podría reducir el ruido 100%, creo que porque no puedo escuchar ningún simplemente la costumbre amplificador genera ruido .. Era mi mal que no midieron la inductancia .. (Yo no tenía una herramienta para medir), sólo seguido la teoría .. pero los valores reales son diferentes. Hice tantos experimentos con el amplificador. No necesita ni siquiera un plano de tierra para trabajar bien! ni un PCB de doble capa .. Todo lo que usted necesita preocuparse es tener un buen inductor! 

Aun así, mi bobina se calienta debido a los bajos no de vueltas .. La bobina se calienta, no constituyen el núcleo! pero su natural. puedo cambiar ninguna de vueltas caz que afectará a la inductancia de nuevo. Sólo puedo probar con un gran núcleo. 

todos y cada ferrita tiene una frecuencia de trabajo .. si van más allá de que se calienta! Según el autor, este amplificador trabaja en 250kHz por lo que si se selecciona un núcleo toroidal en el que las frecuencias, para alcanzar 30 a 40 uh puede que sólo necesite una o dos vueltas .. El amplificador funciona bien, pero la bobina se puede quemar en pocos segundos .. hahahaha .. por lo que finalmente es necesario aumentar el no de vueltas .. pero aumentará la inductancia otra vez .. Entonces la otra opción es seleccionar una obra toroide en frecuencias bajas .. luego otra vez el núcleo se calienta! Esto es tan divertido .. pero es la naturaleza donde se me ocurrió sacarlo de la caja! 

Nunca renunciar a las cosas fácilmente .. Por lo tanto, hacer experimentos más y más .. Me di cuenta de que parte de un E-Core permite un mejor resultado .. sobre 30 vueltas funciona bien y menos calor .. entonces lo herida en toroide roto .. otra vez 30 vueltas y 44uH .. amplificador funciona la calefacción bien poco .. Creo que alrededor del 70-80 centígrados .. 

Creo ferrita palos son la mejor solución! .. bobina de aire también es bueno, pero será grande y de alta resistencia. Usa el sentido común y hacer experimentos y el viento de su propia bobina de cerca de 30-40uH. Amp funcionará bien! Es un diseño agradable .. suena muy simple y sorprendente .. muchas gracias a Ejtagle una vez más! y también Andrewlebon para el inicio de este hilo! 

tener en cuenta más el calor va a cambiar la inductancia de la bobina .. y comenzará noising vez más debido a la variación del valor Uh! 

consideran que el alambre calibre baja tiene efecto sobre la piel de alta frecuencia! 
American Wire Gauge mesa y GTE eléctrico Límites de carga de corriente con frecuencias profundidad de penetración 

Hay que recordar a mi amigo Carlos .. Destroyer X fue mi primera clase AB Amp donde aprendí mucho de su hilo ahora he aprendido mucho acerca de UCD por los experimentos, no con el diseño de UCD, pero su comportamiento .. por lo menos 

Disfrute de la AMP! 

se refiere, 
Lycanlk


----------



## ehbressan

Ahhh el hermano Carlos Mergullao, muy buena persona. No vi en el foro el Destroyer DX, lo voy a buscar, si no está, pongo el link.
Sds.


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, el IRPF260 disipará menos calor? Será mejor que el 250? Alguno lo ha probado?

Saludos....


----------



## Diego_eliasv

crazysound dijo:


> Hola muchachos, el IRPF260 disipará menos calor? Será mejor que el 250? Alguno lo ha probado?
> 
> Saludos....


 
Hola crazysound, todo depende de la Rdson. Revisa los datasheet de estos mosfet y el que tenga la menor sera el que disipe la menor potencia. Yo en mi etapa de 300RMS en 8ohms con una alimetacion simetrica de +/-70Vcc, tengo los IRFP260 y la verdad que apenas se entibian con un disipador de fuente de PC. Saludos!!


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos. Mil gracias al master ejtagle por darnos la oportunidad de incursionar en el audio de potencia digital con esta su creacion.Arme el circuito y anduvo casi a la primera de no ser por los diodos uf4004 que me  dieron  1n4004 y no le preste mucha atencion pero leyendo como cuatro veces todas las paginas me di cuenta de lo importantes que son, en fin el ampli funciona mas alla de mis expectativas lo tengo con fuente de 60v+60v y con dos subwoofer de 8omhs en paralelo y cuando mostro vida casi provoco un mini terremoto por que realmente me asusto la potencia y lo mas sorprendente es la baja temperatura con la que trabaja por ahora tengo unos pequeños detalles ruido de fondo algo parecido a un sissss y la temperatura en el inductor de salida el cual tengo que enfriar con un pequeño ventilador porque se calienta y no valla  a incendiar el taller. A proposito me atrevo a preguntarles a los masters de este foro si seria viable sumergir el inductor en un liquido refrigerante el cual es usado para refrigerar transformadores de tableros y resistencias de potencia en la empresa donde trabajo el dichoso liquido es de color rojo de consistencia aceitosa y mi duda es si tendria algun efecto negativo en el funcionamiento del inductor por aquello de la alta frecuencia no lo he hecho aun, pero si eso fuera posible no tendria que utilizar el ventilador y ademas se veria bastante original el inductor sumergido en un tubo de acrilico transparente realmente me emociona la idea, pero aclaro, no se si seria correcto y por desconocer las consencuencias es que humildemente pregunto a todos ustedes, y si esta idea esta totalmente equivocada es solo eso, una idea.Hojala alguien se tome el tiempo y me saque de esta duda no sea  que por hacer experimentos arruine este bebe, que aunque es "adoptado" lo siento como si fuera de mi misma sangre je je . Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Diego, yo también lo tengo con +-70V pero comparandolo con uno profesional no creo que tire más de 200W en 4 ohms.
No se si has leído mis post anteriores pero he tenido y tengo problemas cuando uso los valores originales del filtro: aparecen 500mV (midiéndolo con un tester en DC). Dicho problema desaparece cuando uso una bobina de 100uH y un capacitor de 2u2. Yo utilizo resina con tinner cpmp flux, no se si eso puede causar el problema y no consigo los capacitores de 1u/100V cerámicos....

Espero a ver si alguien ha tenido el mismo problema.... 

Saludos.....


----------



## ejtagle

Para Crazysound... Evidentemente, todavía tienes problemas.. Por ahí pienso que eso del recubrimiento casero para la placa (resina) pueda tener la culpa... Deberías medir la resistencia de la misma... Tiene que dar infinito en todas las escalas del téster...  Es una precondición para poder usarla para electrónica ... Y sino, compra la que viene en aerosol, de electrónica Delta. Vale 10 pesos y realmente funciona muy bien, y te va a durar muchísimo tiempo (es la que yo uso, dicho sea de paso 

Edu

Si vivieses en Capital, capaz pudiéramos verlo... Aunque , últimamente con mis horarios, cada vez lo veo más complicado


----------



## crazysound

Hola Eduardo, vos sabés que es la 5° placa que hago (2 de este y 3 del de 200W) y en todas tengo el mismo problema . Acá te adjunto el cálculo de la bobina que me funciona mal de 32Hy, la que anda bien es de es de 100uH, a ver si alguien encuentra algún error. Ahora me funciona mejor con sólo 2 caps de 1uF (poliester porque no se consiguen de cerámico de más de 50V, menos en 1uF) de los tres que recomiendas. Puse una res. en paralelo con R14 para bajar un poco la señal que tengo en la salida.

Quisiera saber si vos conseguís esos capacitores en Cba. capital, mi fuente es de +-70V por ahora, después quiero aumentar su valor.  

Saludos...


----------



## Diego_eliasv

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Diego, yo también lo tengo con +-70V pero comparandolo con uno profesional no creo que tire más de 200W en 4 ohms.
> .....


 
Hola Crazy... Mi por mi poca experiencia en audio, no puedo comparar mi amplificador con otro "profesional". Lo que si puedo asegurarte que lo utilice en un evento de unas 200 personas y la verdad que no yo lo podia creer como "sonaba" dentro del salon... Los Parlantes son Selenium PW3 de 15" 8 ohms, 250W rms y los mueve a pleno sin llegar al maximo de señal de entrada. Lo que si me equivoque al principio fue al colocar la resistencia de realimentacion y me tiraba no mas de 100W en 8, Eso es lo que al menos yo puedo decirte. Y como dice Eduardo, quizas la resina que utilizas te esta embromando... yo no le coloque nada y no he tenido problemas. Un abrazo Suerte!!!!


----------



## crazysound

Hola Diego, cómo que sacaste la resistencia de alimentación? A qué te refieres? 
Es la de 33k de la que, no me acuerdo quién, la agregó al circuito original UCD de 200W? Porque yo siempre la puse, desde el principio (es decir, nunca probé el circuito sin ella) y la sensación es de 100W en 4 ohms.

Gracias por responder...

Saludos...


----------



## ormi12

para los argentinos...
PARANA 180
PARANA 180
ahi esta todooo el ir2110 baratiiisimo y el irfp250

no digan q*UE* no pueden viajar a la capital...zona sur...oeste o norte...
se suben a un bondi...y a 1 cuadra se ecuentra ALAMTEC la casa del transformador... si lo pagan de contado el transformador por ej...+/- 35 yo de contado lo pague 105 pesos hace 2 meses...
saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho

ormi12 dijo:


> para *los argentinos*...
> PARANA 180
> PARANA 180
> ahi esta todooo el ir2110 baratiiisimo y el irfp250


Me permito corregirte algo: 
"Para *los porteños*" debería decir tu encabezado 

Yo soy argentino y vivo en Argentina, pero llegar hasta Paraná 180 me llevaría unas 8 horas de colectivo y cerca de $200. La vuelta, otros $200 y otras 8 horitas.
Definitivamente es muy caro y largo el asunto para conseguir un IR2110. Hace poco compré los integrados estos en microelectronicash.com (¿o era .com.ar?) por algo de $10-12 (unos 3 dólares). La ventaja es que como tienen web, los argentinos podemos comprar ahí y traerlo por correo.

Saludos


----------



## ormi12

Cacho dijo:


> Me permito corregirte algo:
> "Para *los porteños*" debería decir tu encabezado
> 
> Yo soy argentino y vivo en Argentina, pero llegar hasta Paraná 180 me llevaría unas 8 horas de colectivo y cerca de $200. La vuelta, otros $200 y otras 8 horitas.
> Definitivamente es muy caro y largo el asunto para conseguir un IR2110. Hace poco compré los integrados estos en microelectronicash.com (¿o era .com.ar?) por algo de $10-12 (unos 3 dólares). La ventaja es que como tienen web, los argentinos podemos comprar ahí y traerlo por correo.
> 
> Saludos




Es verdad tenes razon...pero bueno...para los porteños y para los provincianos como yo, por*QU*e yo vivo en el conurbano zur de la capital federal...abrazo


----------



## ehbressan

Cacho, vos tambièn sos porteño, como yo.   
Sds.


----------



## mono pibe

lla estoy probando el amplificador con una fuente de 800hz  de conmutasion cuando termine publico la fuente  es de 70+ /-vc saludos a todos los barbaros del foro


----------



## horacio

chicos alguien me podria dar el link de un sistema de protecciones para ponerle a el ucd de ejtagle...me refiero a protecciones del tipo corto,dc en la salida, sobre temp ,anti bump, etc.....ya use el buscador y no encontre lo que busco.....se agradece!!!!!


----------



## jonasbairros

bom dia horacio .. aqui esta o esquema de poteção por sensor de corrente ...é o esquema da placa que postei antes...


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Parabems jonasbairos pelo circuito e tambem pelas belas placas de circuito impresso que voce ta fazendo.
gostaria de saber se fabrica placas por encomenda abraço.


----------



## jonasbairros

sim fabrico sim  mas sempre pedidos acima de 10 placas  pra ter um preço bom

http://www.triell.com.br/foto/amplificador TD2000W.png


----------



## Diego_eliasv

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Diego, cómo que sacaste la resistencia de alimentación? A qué te refieres?
> Es la de 33k de la que, no me acuerdo quién, la agregó al circuito original UCD de 200W? Porque yo siempre la puse, desde el principio (es decir, nunca probé el circuito sin ella) y la sensación es de 100W en 4 ohms.
> 
> Gracias por responder...
> 
> Saludos...


 Hola Crazy... me referia a la resistencia de Re-alimentacion, y no es que la sacara, sino de cambiarla por el valor correcto en funcion de la tabla de referencia que coloco Eduardo en el circuito. Para ser mas preciso, es la R7 del circuito. Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Ah ok. Pensé que hablabas del otro esquema....
El IRFP260 no sería mejor, ya que tiene menor Rdson?

Saludos...


----------



## Cacho

@Jonasbairros y Nanotencnologia: Por favor, recuerden que el idioma de preferencia del foro es el español. Que seamos bastantes los que podemos leer portugués y entenderlo no significa que todos puedan hacerlo.

Se les agradecerá que en el futuro traduzcan el mensaje al español (aunque sea con los traductores online) y lo pongan junto con la versión en portugués. Tengan en cuenta que los mensajes serán enviados a Moderación de lo contrario.

Por último, recuerden la Norma 2.1:
*2.1* *Los usuarios de Foros de Electrónica **no pueden publicar* en el cuerpo de los mensajes *alusiones a productos,  servicios*, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que  haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web *con la que están relacionados  directa o indirectamente*, con clara intención o propósito publicitario,  comercial o de autopromoción. *Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios*  y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.

Por favor, no hagan negocios en el foro. 
Gracias por su comprensión.


----------



## jonasbairros

Lo haré en la próxima menssagem lo siento


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muchachos, no consegui el condensador de salida de 1.5uF de poliester, tengo a la mano de 1.2uF y de 2.2uF, me serviría la misma bobina o de cuantos uHenrios tendria que ser.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ponele 2.2uF. Vas a cortar un poco mas abajo en frecuencia pero no creo que te traiga problemas...y siempre podés cambiar por el otro.
Para que lo vas a usar?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues por ahora simplemente voy a hacer pruebas a full rango, despues creo que lo usaré para graves.

Gracias ezavalla, pronto subiré las fotos.

Saludos.

Edit.

Les muestro las fotos, lo acabo de probar a muy bajo volumen porque ya esta muy tarde, mañana lo probare bien.  Me arranco de una, cero ruidos ni nada raro aun falta colocar el disipador a los transistores, lo que si note es que al encenderlo hace un pop bastante fuerte, igual al apagarlo. Mañana les comento los resultados de las pruebas.

Hasta PCB en fibra de vidrio le hice , es que me quedaba un trozo del tamaño justo.

Los condensadores de 1uF en las vias de alimentacion no los coloque porque no los consegui, voy a colocarle de 470nf de es de los que tengo a la mano.


----------



## Tacatomon

Vaya que si quedó muy bien ensamblado Oscar, y arrancando de una es mucho mejor!!!. Es cierto lo del "Plop" de inicio y de apagado, llega a ser muy fuerte y a mayores voltajes de alimentación seguro y se vuelve más agresivo.

Felicitaciones.


----------



## miguelcl

Me surge un problema con la fuente de alimentación los valores de intensidad me parecen muy altos me explico:
Por ejemplo: 400W rms/ 4 ohm.   V:+-57V  I: 14,3A

¿El valor de intensidad es por cada rama? Si es así quiere decir que tengo que colocar un trafo de 1600VA algo totalmente desorbitado para class D.
P= V*I
P=57*14,3= 815W *2 =1630W 

¿El valor es la suma de ambas intensidades?  Entonces necesitaría  un trafo de 800VA bastante bien pero supondría un rendimiento del 50%. 

Sería el mismo cálculo de arriba sin multiplicar por 2.

Seguramente sea un problema de comprensión de los datos, pero no lo veo claro e igual que yo no consigo entenderlo puede ser que a alguien le pase lo mismo sería interesante definir los datos de los trafos de alimentación tensión y potencia.

Es una sugerencia.

A ver si alguien me lo puede explicar. Un saludo sois unas maquinas.


----------



## Tacatomon

Esa cuestión se explico al inicio del tema, el compañero Cacho aclaró algunos puntos respecto a la corriente de salida del transformador.

Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho

Tacatomon dijo:


> Esa cuestión se explico al inicio del tema, el compañero Cacho aclaró algunos puntos respecto a la corriente de salida del transformador.


 ¿En serio?
Creo que debo escribir menos, que ya ni me acuerdo.

En fin, lo que haya dicho, lo sostengo (supongo )

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Compañeros, se me presentó el siguiente problema y lo expongo para ver a quien mas se le presento y encontrar la posible causa.

Encendí el ampli con un parlante de 4Ohm conectado, el ampli esta alimentado con una fuente de +-55vdc.
En el parlante se escucha un ligero humm, le doy volumen y comienza a sonar con un sonido perfecto y sin distorcion le doy mas volumen y suena mas fuerte cuando de repentente el bombillo en serie se enciende indicando un corto y hecha humo la resistencia de 120 ohm que alimenta la fuente de corriente del par diferencial.

Resultados de la revicion:

-todos los 2n5401 quemados.
-resistencia de 120ohm quemada y midiendo 22ohm
-IR2110 con una de las entradas en corto
-al parecer los mosfet de salida estan bien, el LM311 no lo he probado pero por si las dudas mejor lo cambio.

No me dio tiempo de hacer pruebas a cabalidad pero me di cuenta que el pop de encendido se reduce al conectarle un potenciometro a la entrada de audio.

Voy a repararlo pero solo me queda un IR2110 y no quiero volver a quemarlo porque en donde vivo no los venden y toca encargarlos, por eso me gustaria me indicaran que puede estar mal para corregir el problema.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> ¿En serio?
> Creo que debo escribir menos, que ya ni me acuerdo.
> 
> En fin, lo que haya dicho, lo sostengo (supongo )
> 
> Saludos



Se, recuerdo haberte leído hablando sobre la corriente de las ramas del trafo... Bueno. Eso recuerdo. 

_Acá_ hay un poco de aclaratoria. 

¿Verificastes que los 2N fueran de confianza?

Para evitarme problemas, utilizé el par MPSA92... Un poco desastrozo el problema que se presentó, con un voltaje no tan alto.


----------



## djwash

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Compañeros, se me presentó el siguiente problema y lo expongo para ver a quien mas se le presento y encontrar la posible causa.
> 
> Encendí el ampli con un parlante de 4Ohm conectado, el ampli esta alimentado con una fuente de +-55vdc.
> En el parlante se escucha un ligero humm, le doy volumen y comienza a sonar con un sonido perfecto y sin distorcion le doy mas volumen y suena mas fuerte cuando de repentente el bombillo en serie se enciende indicando un corto y hecha humo la resistencia de 120 ohm que alimenta la fuente de corriente del par diferencial.
> 
> Resultados de la revicion:
> 
> -todos los 2n5401 quemados.
> -resistencia de 120ohm quemada y midiendo 22ohm
> -IR2110 con una de las entradas en corto
> -al parecer los mosfet de salida estan bien, el LM311 no lo he probado pero por si las dudas mejor lo cambio.
> 
> No me dio tiempo de hacer pruebas a cabalidad pero me di cuenta que el pop de encendido se reduce al conectarle un potenciometro a la entrada de audio.
> 
> Voy a repararlo pero solo me queda un IR2110 y no quiero volver a quemarlo porque en donde vivo no los venden y toca encargarlos, por eso me gustaria me indicaran que puede estar mal para corregir el problema.
> 
> Saludos



Tambien podes usar en vez de los 2N5401 el A1319 (2SA1319) con ese me anduvo muy bien (ojo que cambia la posicion de las patas).

Me paso que al subirle el volumen con la lampara serie en la entrada del trafo esta en un momento se encendia al maximo y empezaba a recortar el sonido tanto que rompi un parlante de 8" y los 2N5401 (me demore en apagarlo). Usaba una lampara de 75W, de ahi en adelante cambie los transistores por los que mencione antes, y saque la lampara en serie para pruebas a alto volumen (lo fui subiendo de a poco revisando a dedo las temperaturas de IRFP y bobina)...


----------



## gca

Lo de la lampara es normal ya que al aumentar el volumen demandaste mas intensidad que provoco que se prendiera la lampara con esa intensidad.
Si se prendio de golpe y se te quemo la resistencia de 120 puede ser que el problema sea los transistores que se pusieron en corto.


----------



## Cacho

Tacatomon dijo:


> Se, recuerdo haberte leído hablando sobre la corriente de las ramas del trafo... Bueno. Eso recuerdo.


Bueno, o vos creaste un recuerdo o yo perdí uno. En cualquiera de los dos casos, no es algo muy positivo, pero prefiero qu elo hayas creado vos, porque eso quiere decir que el que está delirando sos vos. Yo ya suficiente tengo con mis delirios como para enterarme de que conseguí uno nuevo 


Tacatomon dijo:


> _Acá_ hay un poco de aclaratoria.


Ufff... No soy yo el que escribió eso... Me quedo más tranquilo 

@Oscar:
El foco puede traerte problemas al pedirle mucha corriente, se pone a oscilar la fuente (el pico de corriente hace que el foco se ponga "temperamental"). Si por una de esas cosas de la vida se caía una rama más que la otra, es posible el desastre...
Lo más recomendable es sacarlo para hacer las pruebas ya con cierta potencia.

También es posible que entrara en oscilación la fuente e hiciera oscilar al ampli, que ya de por sí es oscilante... Oscilación indeseada ya es malo, así que oscilación+oscilación...

Estoy descontando que todo está bien conectado y soldado, que no hay errores en el PCB y que los componentes son originales o por lo menos buenas falsificaciones 

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Cacho dijo:


> ...o por lo menos buenas falsificaciones
> 
> Saludos



 Creo que son buenos, los mismos que he usado con amplificadores de alta potencia clase AB.

Bueno, gracias a todos los que comentaron acerca de mi problema

Por ahora ya el ampli esta reparado y sonando de nuevo, les comento lo que hice:

-Cambié los 2n5401 por los MPSA92 que me recomendo tacatomon, los 2SA1319 que me recomendó el compañero djwash no los conseguí.

-El condensador de salida coloqué el de 2.2uF previa recomendacion de ezavalla y cambié la bobina por un toroide (pense que el humm era por la bobina) pero se me calientan los mosfet asi que coloqué la primera bobina. El alambre usado para la bobina fué un trenzado de 8 hilos de 0.25 milimetros de diametro.  

-Lavé muy bien con thinner por el lado del cobre para retirar cualquier resto de resina dejada por la soldadura, porque la primera vez me daba un humm en la salida y pensaba que era la bobina de salida pero era la resina ya que coloque la misma bobina y ya no hay humm, tal por eso y por lo de la serie fue que se me averió.

Cabe aclarar que el ampli lo estoy alimentando con una fuente lineal convencional de +-50Vdc, mañana con el favor de dios si les traigo los resultados de las pruebas.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Una preguntica:

Cuando enciendo el ampli, queda mudo, cero ruido a la salida, a lo que le doy un poco de volumen y vuelvo cierro el control me doy cuenta que aparece un humm en salida, es bajo pero si acerco el oido al altavoz se percibe, aun si cortocircuito la entrada de audio el humm no desaparece, que puede ser?

He hecho las mediciones que recomienda ejtagle y tengo estas discrepancias:

-la tension en los zener de 3v me da 2.5v
-cuando hago un puente de la pata 3 a la 8 del LM311 en la salida (pin 1) aparece solo 0.5v y en el manual dice que debe aparecer una tension positiva de mas de 1v aunque en R9 si aparecen los 10v y en R8 aparecen 0v
-caso contrario cuando hago el puente entre 3 y 4 del LM311 si aparecen los -2.4v en la salida del LM311 y 10v sobre R8 y 0V sobre R9.

Les agradezco si me pueden colaborar con estas consultas:

-Despues que aparezcan los 10V sobre las entradas del IR2110 no deberia considerar este comportamiento como normal?

-Deberia bajar la Resistencias de los zener de 3v de 2K7 a 2K2, aunque haciendo calculos la diferencia son como 3 mA con la de 2K2?

Saludos.

Aun no me atrevo a subirle todo el volumen hasta no estar bien seguro , porque si quemo el IR2110 me toca parar el proyecto mientras encargo otros.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Oscar, qué valor te da si mides la salida con el tester en DC?  (con la entrada a masa).

Saludos...


----------



## Cacho

No armé (todavía) este ampli, así que poco puedo decirte con conocimiento de causa sobre tus problemas, Oscar.

Ahí no te puedo decir mucho más... Te lo debo.


Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Cuando lo enciendo me mide 0v, a lo que le ingreso señal que empieza el humm se sube a  330mV y tambien me di cuenta que se calientan bastante los 4 transistores MPSA92 y la bobina de salida se entibia, todo esto con el volumen a cero, esto es normal 

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Cuando lo enciendo me mide 0v, a lo que le ingreso señal que empieza el humm se sube a 330mV y tambien me di cuenta que se calientan bastante los 4 transistores MPSA92 y la bobina de salida se entibia, todo esto con el volumen a cero, esto es normal
> 
> Saludos


Aun no armo este ampli, porque quiero hacerlo en una placa decente, sin embargo en otros Clase D que usan el LM311 ese hum se debia a una caida o diferencia de tension en la alimentacion de ese integrado, haz hecho algunas pruebas del voltaje "en vivo"?


----------



## alejandrow999

Oscar, estuve leyendo tu problema. No sé donde está el problema, pero creo que: 

- R8, R9 y los transistores parecen estar andando bien, según lo que decis. El IR2110 conmuta con un 1 lógico de entre 9 y 12V (referenciados al negativo). Y sólo una de las dos entradas debe ser "1" al mismo tiempo.

- Los transistores de señal deben estar disipando 150mW aproximadamente (6mA proporcionados por la fuente de corriente, 50V entre colector y emisor aproximadamente, conducen la mitad del tiempo...). Es posible que calienten.

- Me llama la atención que la tensión de salida positiva del 311 sea apenas 0,5V. Creo que debería ser mas (1,5V, por ejemplo).Convendría que la alimentación alcance los 3V,al menos. De todas formas, conmuta. 

- Si cambiás las resistencias de los zener a 2,2K, no creo que haya problema. La resistencia calentará un poco más, simplemente.  (ej: el 1N5226, de 3,3V, soporta 20mA)

Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice alejandrow999 

(todavía leo el foro, no se preocupen... Pero este proyecto, realmente ha adquirido vida propia, por lo que usualmente hay gente tan capacitada como yo, y que da respuestas tan buenas, que realmente no vale la pena agregar nada a lo que escriben 

Un detalle que yo siempre me he preguntado, es la razón del POP de encendido... hace tiempo que me preguntaba su causa... Y tengo una teoría de qué es lo que lo produce... En las versiones anteriores que no usaban el IR2110, no hay pop: Es en esta versión... La idea que tengo es que el POP es debido a la fuente flotante del IR2110... Es decir, Esa fuente tarda unos cuantos ciclos en cargarse, por lo que inicialmente, el parlante sólo puede ir a negativo... Y eso sólo cuando hay audio... Por lo que se debería dar una suerte de pulso a negativo que dura un tiempo relativamente largo, hasta que se cargue la fuente flotante, y ahí si, el mosfet de arriba pueda conmutar... Ese tiempo de "inicialización" es el causante del pop...
Podria suprimirse precargando de alguna forma la fuente flotante positiva... pero, eso implica mayor cantidad de componentes, y más disipación inútil de potencia...

Enfin, es para pensarlo...
 Eduardo

PD: Algún dia conectaré el osciloscopio para poder capturar el fenómeno


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

El mio al encenderlo no hace pop desde que uso un control de volume en la entrada, a veces sale pero se escucha menos que al principio, pero al apagarlo si golpea fuerte y lo hace dos veces, algo asi como pop.............pop.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

Me parece haber visto eso ( la carga lenta del capacitor flotante) en una simulación que hice hace algún tiempo. Realmente no se me ocurrió que el problema pudiese pasar por ahí.Tal vez ese sonido de encendido-apagado pueda solucionarse con una temporización.

Por ejemplo: cortar el conductor de R6 (47k: polariza la fuente de corriente del amplificador) a masa, e intercalar un transistor con un 555 o similar. Y a este último asociarle un botón de encendido/apagado.
- Si acabamos de encenderlo, el temporizador retarda el encendido de la fuente de corriente, así se cargan todas las capacidades del circuito y el IR2110 mantiene apagadas ambas salidas (0mA por el par diferencial Q3-Q4, 0V de caida en las resistencias R8 y R9, 0 lógico en las entradas HIN y LIN).
- Cuando pasó el tiempo de retardo: el 555 conecta la fuente de corriente, todo anda como si nada.
- Cuando apagamos el equipo: el 555 desactiva la fuente de corriente de inmediato, y el equipo se apaga.
No obstante, para que el capacitor flotante pueda cargarse mientras el amplificador no conmuta, habrá que conectar un diodo zener de 12V en paralelo al mismo, una resistencia entre el capacitor (al terminal 6 del IR2110: VB)y la alimentación positiva (40V o la que sea), y una resistencia desde VS (terminal 5 del IR2110) a masa (ó en paralelo al parlante). Un valor que he visto en otros esquemas para dichas resistencias es de 1K5. De esta forma, el capacitor podrá cargarse mediante las resistencias que estarán en serie con el mismo, aún desconectando el parlante. 

Y sino,la opción clásica: poner un relé a la salida de audio y controlarlo con un temporizador.

Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

Si, lo que decís alejandro, podría llegar a ser... la pena es que la disipación en la resistencia de 1k5 es bastante grande... 
La idea de apagar la fuente de corriente antes del apagado, no es mala: Eliminaría el POP. La otra sería explotar la entrada de shutdown del IR2110 (aún más sencillo).
En lo que respecta al encendido, se podría cargar la fuente flotante con una pequeña fuente switching auxiliar con masa flotante, del estilo un muy pequeño toroide con primario y secundario, primario excitado por un 555, secundario con diodo que cargue la fuente flotante 

Saludos! (Y)


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Este amplificador es exelente! 

Les comento que ya mi amplificador trabaja mejor, aca estan la foto de como quedó:



Acá muestro las bobinas con las que he hecho pruebas, la grande es con la que mejor me ha trabajado, el solenoide fué la primera que usé pero con esa aparecia humm en la salida, luego intenté con el toroide pequeño, pero se me calentaban los transistores, y pues con la grande no hay ruido en la salida y los mosfet solo entibian, la bobina tampoco calienta nada de nada, las pruebas las hice con un par de 12", resultado: buen medio y buenos graves (aun no he probado frecuencias altas). 

No me pregunten que calculo usé para la bobina porque la hice al tanteo ya que no poseo ningun dato del toroide de polvo de hierro, aunque pienso medirla con un inductometro para ver de cuanto quedó.



Lo unico que noté es que cuando lo probaba con graves al subirle bastante volumen los parlantes me hacian un ruido extraño, esto solo a altos volumenes, aunque tal vez sea por el recorte o clipping .

 Me tomé el atrevimiento de alimentar la fuente de corriente a través de una fuente con resistencia + zener de 15V y la disipacion de calor de los transistores asociados se redujo considerablemente. Lo hice porque pienso alimentarlo con la fuente de mi amplificador de graves de +-95Vdc y si se calientan con +-50V mucho mas con +-95v y sinceramente me preocupa que me deje tirado a la mitad de un baile.

Les comento que comencé un nuevo diseño de un PCB para alta potencia (respetando las normas del diseño original) ya que en el PCB original hay resistencias que por su gran tamaño no encajarían,  cuando lo termine lo compartiré con ustedes para que le den el visto bueno y dejarlo a disposicion de todo el foro. 

Por lo demás, muy buen amplificador, de nuevo gracias al Ingeniero Eduardo por compartirlo  y a todos los amigos que comentaron

Saludos
*
"Creo que ya es hora de ir dejando a un lado las etapas lineales" 
*


----------



## BUSHELL

Felicitaciones!!!!!!

Quizà esta pagina sirva para encontrar algunos datos de esos toroides.

http://toroids.info/

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Gracias Bushell por el link.

Les dejo este programita que me pareció muy util para el cálculo de las bobinas.

http://www.dl5swb.de/html/mini_ring_core_calculator.htm


----------



## clemen

Que bien Oscar. Te felicito.  Muy buen montaje.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Este amplificador es exelente!
> 
> gracias al Ingeniero Eduardo por compartirlo  y a todos los amigos que comentaron
> 
> Saludos
> *
> "Creo que ya es hora de ir dejando a un lado las etapas lineales"
> *




muy bueno lo tuyo en verdad....a disfrutarlo....


----------



## alejandrow999

Oscar, dos cositas: 
- Si alimentás tu amplificador con 95+95V, los MOSFETS van a trabajar al limite.Esto se dijo muchas veces, pero no está de más repetirlo.
- Eso de bajar la alimentacion de Q1 y Q2 a 15V es una muy buena idea.Pero solo bajas la disipacion de potencia de esos dos transitores. Para que Q3 y Q4 disipen menos, te sugiero en tu proximo montaje dos transistores más, en modo cascodo con Q3 y Q4 , con las bases referenciadas a 1/2 de VSS (el esquema del circuito se complica un poquito).

Ejtagle:
- Me parece una buena idea usar el terminal SD del IR2110 (terminal 11). Asi se podría alimentar el temporizador desde el emisor del TIP31C.
- Mucho no me gustó la idea de una SMPS especial para el driver. Me parece que complica demasiado las cosas, pues cada etapa necesitaría un transformador (o al menos un secundario) para cada capacitor flotante.

En vez de eso, y considerando que usar resistencias implica una disipación molesta (cada resistencia de 1K5, a 40V,disiparía 2W), propongo el siguiente esquema:

Copié parte del circuito original para que se entienda mejor. La idea es:
Q1, Q2,R1,R2 forman una fuente de corriente de 1,5mA, destinada a cargar C1 (la fuente flotante).
a - Cuando el amplificador está apagado, los 1,5mA de la fuente de corriente pasan por D2 hacia C1, cargándolo, y de C1 hacia Vss, gracias a R6 (y eventualmente, a masa a través del parlante representado por R3. Recordar que los MOS están apagados)
b - Cuando conduce el MOS inferior (Q4), se repite lo dicho anteriormente, excepto que el encargado de cerrar el circuito es Q4 y no R6 ni el parlante. R5 contribuye a la carga de C1.
c - Cuando conduce el MOS superior (Q3), D2 queda polarizado en inversa, y R5 deriva la corriente proveniente de la fuente de corriente hacia masa. Así mantenemos a Q1 y Q2 funcionando como fuentes de corriente en todo momento, y evitamos la polarizacion directa de las junturas colector-base de los mismos.
El zener D1 se encarga de evitar que C1 se cargue a más de 12V.
Con los valores propuestos, y una alimentación de 40+40V, estimo que C1 debería cargarse en menos de 0,2seg. y la disipación total sería inferior a 300mW. Si las tensiones de alimentación son menores, convendría calcular de nuevo R5 y R6.

Es una solución más "vueltera" pero puede ser útil.
Cualquier error que detecten,por favor coméntelo. 

Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

No veo falla en el circuito, aunque, ahora que si lo pensamos bien, capaz que se pudiera hacer más sencillo... Por ejemplo, dejamos el zener en paralelo al capacitor de la fuente flotante, ponemos una resistencia bien grande (470k, por ejemplo) desde el zener (cátodo a +Vcc), eventualmente un diodo rápido en serie con esa resistencia... y además... Utilizamos el pin de shutdown para evitar que el ampli encienda antes que la fuente flotante termine de cargarse. Eso se podría lograr fácilmente utilizando una demora RC... por ejemplo, un capacitor desde el pin de shutdown al emisor del TIP31C, y una resistencia desde el pin de shutdown a -Vcc. Es bastante parecida a la idea de la fuente de corriente, de hecho. La resistencia grande se comporta de fuente de corriente. Y la demora en el encendido asegura que se cargue la fuente flotante antes de activar la etapa de salida. De hecho, ese pin de shutdown se podría usar también para implementar un apagado más silencioso, y/o para implementar protecciones por sobretemperatura o sobrecorriente (=corto en la salida)... Algunos transistorcitos más y se podría hacer todo eso 

Eduardo


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Para ejtagle
Creo que este amplificador debe tener una placa de circuito mejor preparados.
con:
lugar de servir a los constituyentes
lugar para el inductor de salida
protección a corto
circuito anticlick
fusibles en el tablero
transistores hacia abajo
quien se atreve a colocar los altavoces en este amplificador.
Creo que este proyecto no es el nivel de ingeniero.
sólo la crítica constructiva.
Te vi dos no han respondido, porque los barrios jonas?
este es un foro o no?


----------



## alejandrow999

NANOTECNOLOGIA:
- Creo que Ejtagle comentó al comienzo que evitó las protecciones para simplificar el circuito.
- Los fusibles recomendó ponerlos en la fuente y no en el amplificador.
- El circuito anticlick lo estamos discutiendo ahora, justamente.
- La bobina va fuera de la placa, porque la idea original era usar bobinas con nucleo de aire. Esto implicaba campos magnéticos dispersos, y por tanto interferencias en la propia placa. De ahí que hay una ficha para conectarla.Así se puede alejar un poc el inductor, y colocarlo donde moleste menos.

Además, te propongo que pruebes vos implementar esos cambios y comentes como van. Cualquier problema que surja lo publicás y vemos.

Ejtagle: 
Me pareció muy buena idea usar un circuito RC para atacar la entrada de shutdown del IR2110. Nos olvidamos de los 555's.
Y la idea de usar resistencias para la precarga del capacitor flotante, me parece mejor usar dos de 100K:
- 1 (la obligatoria) entre VDD y el positivo del capacitor.
- 1 (opcional) entre la salida y VSS.
(El zener sigue siendo obligatorio)
Así bajamos los tiempos de precarga, y ésta se producirá con o sin parlante conectado. Además, el consumo sigue siendo muy bajo (100mW a 50+50V). Y considerando que estos valores resistivos son tan grandes, creo que no hará falta el diodo en serie con la primer resistencia.

Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

Totalmente de acuerdo con vos, alejandro... 
Estuve analizando un poquito el tema de la velocidad de subida de las tensiones de alimentación... las del LM311 no tienen importancia, porque lo que intenta hacer el circuito RC a la entrada de shutdown del IR (el circuito propuesto) es darle tiempo a todo el circuito para estabilizarse, antes de conectar el parlante. El IR ya tiene un lockout por tensión baja para el mosfet inferior, y tiene un lockout independiente para la fuente de tensión flotante del mosfet superior. Por eso, la solución RC en shutdown + resistencias de precarga para la fuente flotante es muy probable que funcione bien  
Por el tema de POP de apagado, lo conveniente sería hacer un detector de caida de tensión de alimentación... el problema es que para hacerlo bien, realmente hay una dependencia enorme con el tipo de fuente de alimentación usada ... Por eso, eso queda pendiente (no lo veo demasiado viable de hacerse en forma general)

Saludos!

PD: @NANOTECNOLOGIA, ¿ No querrías de paso que te lo demos armado y funcionando?  ... Es un diseño experimental, por supuesto... Y con un propósito muy claro: Permitir a gente que no tiene acceso al instrumental requerido, ni a fábricas de PCBs profesionales , componentes SMD, y a veces, tampoco a los componentes ideales (léase, "inductor con núcleo de polvo de hierro" + conocimientos para calcular el inductor (no es dificil, pero tampoco es obvio) armar un ampli clase D funcional, de una potencia mucho más que razonable, que yo diría, a mi humilde entender que tiene una calidad excelente de audio, dado el bajo costo y el uso de componentes normales y PCB de simple faz, sin cosas exquisitas, caras y difíciles de conseguir.
De no haberlo simplificado, no se hubiera cumplido este objetivo. Sacrificamos las protecciones, y todo circuito no esencial para el funcionamiento de ampli para hacerlo sencillo y económico de armar. Dado el costo de los componentes usados, si se quemara algo, es más barato cambiarlos que agregar complejidad con circuitos de protección extra, que a veces son complejos de hacer andar adecuadamente... OK, queda el parlante... Pero nada te impide agregarle las protecciones faltantes si te preocupan tanto  ... Por otro lado, quiero ver soluciones... Es muy fácil hablar de cosas que le faltan, pero muy pocos son los que aportan soluciones, y menos aún los que las postean con circuitos... Sin embargo, los hay... Y sólo por ese motivo , al menos para mí, valió el esfuerzo de postear este proyecto, del cual, sepan, fue diseñado para este foro, y para ustedes. Nunca lo comercializé ni nada.
Y sobre el tema de diseño de ingeniería o no, perdoname que te corrija: Al contrario: Es MUCHO más difícil diseñar usando componentes no pensados para una función específica (léase, Mosfets pensados para fuentes switch, más que para audio, al igual que el IR, o el LM311)... La realidad es que de haber usado los circuitos integrados que ya existen para esta aplicación, el circuito se hubiera simplificado mucho más, pero el costo se habría multiplicado fácilmente por 10, y eso suponiendo que pudieras conseguir esos componentes especiales... O sea, por favor, menos quejas y más soluciones, ok?

Eduardo

(Si, se nota que me molesta que critiquen en forma descontrolada el diseño, pero, sin aportar nada a cambio... (N) )


----------



## alejandrow999

Una posible aplicación de la idea del circuito RC es hacer, concretamente, un circuito de "stand by" con retardo al encendido, con el cual podríamos controlar todos los amplificadores que haya en simultáneo:

(la pila representa al TIP31C y elementos asociados)

- Cuando encendemos la alimentación, C1 está descargado, así que al terminal SD (shutdown) le llegan los 12V provenientes del TIP31C. Y mientras tanto,adquiere carga vía R2. Cuando en R2 caen menos de 6V (creo que ese es el 0 lógico del IR21110) se apaga. Con los valores propuestos, esto tarda en producirse unos 200mseg. 
- Si cerramos el interruptor, C1 se descarga rápidamente, y cuando la tensión de R2 supera los 9V el IR2110 desactiva las salidas. R3 limita la corriente a traves del switch.
- Si abrimos el interruptor, se repite lo escrito al comienzo.

Lo malo es que, si no cerramos el interruptor antes de apagar la fuente, el sonido de apagado se va a oir. Y concuerdo con que solucionar esto va a ser más difícil.

Saludos.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Es difícil aceptar la crítica. Usted puede hacer mejor abrazo "nada se crea todo lo que se copia"


----------



## Cacho

Nanotecnología, una cosa es la crítica y otra la descalificación.

En una crítica se plantea que algo (o todo) está mal "porque..." (y esa palabrita introduce una argumentación).
En una simple y vacía descalificación sólo se dicen o enumeran las cosas que están mal, sin dar un solo argumento.

Te invito a que argumentes sobre tus apreciaciones, que de no hacerlo tus palabras no son más que una simple descalificación. Y de ser posible, que muestres cómo debería ser el circuito que a tu juicio está mal.

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Totalmente de acuerdo con vos, alejandro. Lo que vos pusiste es exactamente la idea. La única forma de automatizar ésto sería sustituir el switch por algo que se cierre justo apenas se corta la tensión de alimentación, como podría ser un relé alimentado directamente por los 220v... la idea es que se cierre apenas desaparezca la tensión de alimentación de la fuente. Y tiene que ser la tensión antes del rectificador de la fuente, para poder detectar la desconexión antes que sea demasiado tarde. Por eso coincido con vos, que no va a ser sencillo de implementar en forma general.
Saludos 

PD: Concuerdo con vos, Cacho. Una cosa es la crítica, y otra muy distinta la descalificación. La idea de este proyecto fue que, entre todos, aportásemos un poquito... Y ver de tener un proyecto que todos pudiésemos armar y probar. Humildemente, creo que eso se logró  ... Digamos, es un proyecto medio a medida para todos lo que estamos en este hobbie que es la electrónica en esta parte del mundo, donde no se consigue todo, o cuesta muy mucho conseguir componentes raros.
Pienso que este no es un foro donde demos soluciones hechas a medida (aunque por ahí las damos)... Sino, donde todos aprendemos un poquito de todos... Y es por eso que choca un poco ver que hay gente que exige soluciones, pero sin dar nada a cambio... Creo que la cosa no funciona de esa forma, eso es todo.
Saludos, y desde ya, gracias a todos los que aportan y acercan inquietudes... Todos los comentarios son apreciados, y dentro de lo posible, seguiremos ayudando y respondiendo... Pero, no descalifiquen este ampli porque no tenga la característica X de un ampli comercial... Este no es un foro de soporte de amplis comerciales, a ninguno de los que aquí estamos nos pagan para que escribamos o dediquemos tiempo al foro, y sólo lo hacemos de buena onda y en forma altruista para ayudar. Por eso, tengan paciencia, y sepan que hacemos lo que podemos, y, fundamentalmente, sepan apreciar el esfuerzo que todos hacemos y sean considerados.
Enfin... Haya paz!


----------



## Ratmayor

Buenas! Antes que nade debo felicitarte por el excelente aporte, aun no lo he podido construir no por falta de ganas, sino por falta de componentes que aqui son complicados de ubicar... 



ejtagle dijo:


> La única forma de automatizar ésto sería sustituir el switch por algo que se cierre justo apenas se corta la tensión de alimentación, como podría ser un relé alimentado directamente por los 220v...


Leyendo un poco el tema, se me ocurre que pudiese usarse este sencillo circuito:

​ 
Basandome en el circuito que propuso el compañero *alejandrow999* agregue un circuito que toma como referencia el voltaje AC del secundario del transformador. Cuando hay tension en el equipo, el Q1 se mantiene polarizado, lo que mantiene abierto el Q2, al cortarse el suminstro de AC, por medio del resistor de 100K el Q2 se polariza "activando el suicheo" ¿Que opinan?​


----------



## ejtagle

@ratmayor: La idea tuya es correcta, sin embargo, el circuito tal como está no funcionaría  ... No es el circuito en sí, porque el concepto está perfecto, sino que tal como está el diagrama, tendrías problemas de masa.
 Es decir Acin es la señal del secundario del transformador, referida a tierra. Desgraciadamente, Shutdown del IR2110 está referida a -Vcc.. Tal como está el circuito, no sería capaz de detectar cuando se cortan los 220v, porque la tensión del secundario cae a 0, y luego, sobre el diodo de entrada del circuito quedarán aplicados los Vcc (entre masa y los -vcc de la fuente de alimentación).
 Sin embargo, es rescatable la idea  ... Me tomé el atrevimiento de tomar tu circuito, fusionarlo con lo que hizo alejandro, y agregarle un optoaislador para sensar directamente del lado de 220v, y ser lo más rápido posible en detectar la falta de tensión (además, es realmente la única forma de hacer ésto con una fuente switching, donde no existe un secundario en el que sea posible sensar la existencia de los 220v en forma inmediata...)
 El resultado es el circuito adjunto. Está simulado, pero no lo he armado realmente... Pero por todo lo que vi, pinta que andará perfectamente. 
 Este circuito tiene un retardo al encendido de 300milisegundos, para, via las modificaciones a la fuente flotante que sugerimos entre Ale y yo (2 resistencias de 100k + zener 12v) se le de tiempo a la fuente flotante para cargarse adecuadamente y evitar el POP de encendido.
 También, via el optoaislador, se detecta en forma casi inmediata la falta de los 220v (30 milisegundos, aproximadamente), apagando la etapa de salida del ampli antes que falte la tensión de alimentación de la misma (los capacitores de rectificación de la fuente de potencia son los que aseguran eso), eliminando el POP de apagado...
 La verdad, quedó redondito y como siempre, componentes muy baratos y conseguibles en todos lados.
 Las únicas notas que tengo sobre este circuito son que:
  C1 es un capacitor de poliéster de 100n/400v mínimo
  D1 a D4 pueden sustituirse por cualquier puente rectificador de onda completa... o por diodos 1n4148. La corriente que maneja este puente es ínfima.
C5 y C4 son capacitores electrolíticos comunes, de 16vdc
D5 es necesario, para evitar quemar el BC548... Porque la máxima tensión inversa que soporta la unión base-emisor es 5v, y resulta ser que cuando el circuito arranca, tenemos una tensión de -12v aplicada sobre la misma
 La resistencia que iba en paralelo a C4, la saqué, pues no es estrictamente necesaria. Cuando se apaga el ampli, la tensión entre emisor del TIP31 y -vcc se hace 0, por lo que C4 se descarga a través de R1. Y de paso , al sacar esa resistencia, mejora un poco los niveles de tensión en la pata de shutdown del IR 

Bueh, saludos ... Y manos a la obra 

 Eduardo


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente!! y tienes razon, no habia tomado encuenta la masa. El circuito lo diseñe a las 3AM y estaba mas dormido que despierto. Debo comentar que me da miedito conectar el circuito directo a la linea de la calle... 

Ahora una pequeña consulta, para alimentar 2 canales tendria que filtrar las lineas corriente por separado o puedo conectar ambos canales a la fuente sin problemas?


----------



## alejandrow999

Ratmayor,a las etapas podés conectarlas directamente a la misma fuente. Si eventualmente se acoplan interferencias, podés poner una bobina improvisada en las alimentaciones de cada amplificador. Creo que Luisgrillo hizo eso (bobinas con núcleo de aire, de 14 vueltas) y le anduvo bien.

Saludos.

PD: muy interesantes estos últimos 2 circuitos.....


----------



## ejtagle

@ratmayor... Si tenés un trafo común (es decir, uno de 50 hz, no una fuente switching), podés alimentar el protector en vez de con 220v alternos, con la tensión alterna del secundario. Eso si, vas a tener que aumentar el capacitor de 100n ... por ejemplo, para un trafo de 28vac, tendrás que usar un capacitor 10 veces más grande, pero de 10 veces menos tensión... o directamente sustituirlo por una resistencia de potencia...


----------



## Ratmayor

Muchas gracias a todos, a partir del lunes comenzaré a ensamblar, solo espero que no acabe asi:







 Saludos, a lo que lo termine posteo las fotos...!


----------



## Ramon-DC

Saludos, consegui un transformador de 80V AC de 40A, ¿Que opinan? ¿Creen que sea factible la posibilidad de armarme dos placas para 1250W?

(Es preciso aclarar que no es broma)

Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc

80v o 40v +40v? porque si es 80+80 estas sobrado..


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola:Ya sé , que sobre ésto se habló un montón, pero llevo mucho tiempo sin poder solucionarlo.:cabezon:-La Temperatura de la Bobina-, Probé de todo, hasta fabriqué un inductómetro, y nada.
Lo armé para alimentarlo con +-57V. Salió andando de primera, nada de ruido, buenos bajos, solo los plop de los que están hablando, pero la bobina: Echa Humo.
De momento, lo estoy probando con IRF630, que: Ni Se Entibian. En realidad ningún componente levanta temperatura…..solo…..la condenada bobina.
Un Saludo y Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Jaimesg

Buenas, desde hace tiempo empecé a montar este fabuloso ampli clase D. Lo dimensioné para 400W rms, pero hoy al probarlo, he preferido no meterle toda la tensión de golpe y tras meterle +- 16V veo que en el altavoz hay una tensión continua y sólo se oye el rizado de la fuente. Mi pregunta es, esto es normal debido a que no lo he alimentado con la tensión correcta o hay algo mal?

Un saludo! 

PD. adjunto una foto

Carlitosferar, prueba a bobinar la bobina con hilo de Litz si es el alambre lo que se calienta o un núcleo adecuado para la frecuencia de trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## Diego_eliasv

carlitosferar dijo:


> Hola:Ya sé , que sobre ésto se habló un montón, pero llevo mucho tiempo sin poder solucionarlo.:cabezon:-La Temperatura de la Bobina-, Probé de todo, hasta fabriqué un inductómetro, y nada.
> Lo armé para alimentarlo con +-57V. Salió andando de primera, nada de ruido, buenos bajos, solo los plop de los que están hablando, pero la bobina: Echa Humo.
> De momento, lo estoy probando con IRF630, que: Ni Se Entibian. En realidad ningún componente levanta temperatura…..solo…..la condenada bobina.
> Un Saludo y Muchas Gracias.


 

Hola Carlitos...

               Por lo que puedo ver, esa bobina no esta bien construida. Utiliza unos de esos programistas o sitios que han dejado posteado varios compañeros aqui mismo y chequea el calculo porque por lo que veo, son muy pocas vueltas y recuerda usar varios alambres en paralelo. Revisa de nuevo los comentarios anteriores. Saludos!!


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola Diego gracias por responder:
La culpa es mía por dar cosas por sabidas. La bobina está hecha con el programita recomendado por Eduardo. Solo que estaba dentro de la empaquetadura. Y las tres vueltas que se ven por fuera,me las pidió cuando la medí con el inductómetro.
Lo del efecto skin, si es cierto, pero creo que todas las imágenes que vi son con un solo alambre y sin problemas. Eso ya es hilar demasiado fino. El calentamiento que sufre, me parece *demasiado *…….para ser solo por ese motivo.
[/SIZE] 
Gracias.Un Saludo.


----------



## djwash

carlitosferar dijo:


> Hola Diego gracias por responder:
> La culpa es mía por dar cosas por sabidas. La bobina está hecha con el programita recomendado por Eduardo. Solo que estaba dentro de la empaquetadura. Y las tres vueltas que se ven por fuera,me las pidió cuando la medí con el inductómetro.
> Lo del efecto skin, si es cierto, pero creo que todas las imágenes que vi son con un solo alambre y sin problemas. Eso ya es hilar demasiado fino. El calentamiento que sufre, me parece *demasiado *…….para ser solo por ese motivo.
> [/SIZE]
> Gracias.Un Saludo.



Hola, el calentamiento me parece que es por el diametro del cobre que has usado, este debe soportar la Ip que pide el ampli, si es para +/-57V, serian: 

Para 200W 7.3A cobre de 2mm AWG 12 (mejor con alambre de litz 8 de 0.25mm/ o 4 de 0.50mm).

Para 400W 14.3A - cobre de 4mm AWG 6 (alambre de litz 16 de 0.25mm/ u 8 de 0.50mm)

Yo lo arme igual que vos, pero para probar le puse un solo alambre de 1mm AWG 18, calentaba bastante le salia olor a la bobina, pero no derritio el carrete donde la bobine que era de esos donde viene el estaño que son de plastico.

Prueba con dos alambres en paralelo del calibre que estas usando...

Saludos..


----------



## gca

Carlitos por lo que se aprecia en la foto sin duda es por el calibre del alambre que usas.

Jamisg fijate que dependiendo la potencia varia la resistencia 15 y 17. Al tenerla casi 6  veces mas grandes que las que deverias para la tencion que estas probando no alcansa para alimentar al LM311.
Prova cambiando las resistencias 15 y 17 para la prueva con +-17v

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

carlitosferar dijo:


> Lo del efecto skin, si es cierto, pero creo que todas  las imágenes que vi son con un solo alambre y sin problemas. Eso ya es  hilar demasiado fino. El calentamiento que sufre, me parece *demasiado  *…….para ser solo por ese motivo.



No es demasiado... Bienvenido a las altas frecuencias.
El efecto skin es de lo más molesto en caso de no estar bien compensado.  Te va a tocar hacer un alambre con varios (cuantos más, mejor,  usualmente se ponen 6 como mínimo) más finos aislados entre sí, claro,  para lidiar con este desgraciado. La suma de las secciones individuales  deberá ser igual o mayor a la necesaria para la corriente que manejen.
Joule sabía lo que decía ...

Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc

para hacer la bobina tomo como corriente que pasara por el alambre como la corriente pico? o la nominal digamos?


----------



## djwash

nacho_brc dijo:


> para hacer la bobina tomo como corriente que pasara por el alambre como la corriente pico? o la nominal digamos?



La corriente de pico, seria 1mm² por cada 4A de corriente. Y por redondear un poquito mas

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Diego_eliasv dijo:


> recuerda usar varios alambres en paralelo.


 


djwash dijo:


> Hola, el calentamiento me parece que es por el diametro del cobre que has usado, este debe soportar la Ip que pide el ampli, si es para +/-57V, serian:
> 
> Para 200W 7.3A cobre de 2mm AWG 12 (mejor con alambre de litz 8 de 0.25mm/ o 4 de 0.50mm).
> 
> Para 400W 14.3A - cobre de 4mm AWG 6 (alambre de litz 16 de 0.25mm/ u 8 de 0.50mm)


 


KiuKIV dijo:


> Carlitos por lo que se aprecia en la foto sin duda es por el calibre del alambre que usas.


 


Cacho dijo:


> No es demasiado... Bienvenido a las altas frecuencias.
> El efecto skin es de lo más molesto en caso de no estar bien compensado. Te va a tocar hacer un alambre con varios (cuantos más, mejor, usualmente se ponen 6 como mínimo) más finos aislados entre sí, claro, para lidiar con este desgraciado. La suma de las secciones individuales deberá ser igual o mayor a la necesaria para la corriente que manejen.
> Joule sabía lo que decía ...
> Saludos


 
Ok OK OK, no me peguen más, me parece que estaba un poco encaprichado con el tema del alambre.

Estoy como ese plomero (fontanero) que le dijo a mi viejo:

"SI Si a Ud. la física le dirá lo que quiera, *pero en la práctica es diferente*" 

Un Saludo, y Muchísimas Gracias a Todos.

PD: Ya les contaré los resultados.


----------



## nacho_brc

si queres ser practico calcula cuantas vueltas necesitas para el inductor.. y en vez de poner un solo cable pones unos 10 y si podes mas.. entonces tenes mas margen.. yo tambien le tengo miedo al tema del inductor.. pero me parece que voy a terminar metiendo medio kilo de alambre en el inductor y se acabo el problema


----------



## mnicolau

djwash dijo:


> Para 200W 7.3A cobre de 2mm AWG 12 (mejor con alambre de litz 8 de 0.25mm/ o 4 de 0.50mm).
> 
> Para 400W 14.3A - cobre de 4mm AWG 6 (alambre de litz 16 de 0.25mm/ u 8 de 0.50mm)



Hola, ojo con eso, un alambre de 2[mm] de diámetro (AWG12) *no equivale* a 8 de 0.25[mm] o 4 de 0.5[mm] ni por asomo...

Sección del de 2[mm] (AWG12) --> *3.14[mm^2]*
Sección del de 0.5[mm] ---------> 0.20[mm^2] * 4 alambres = *0.80[mm^2]*
Sección del de 0.25[mm] --------> 0.05[mm^2] * 8 alambres = *0.40[mm^2]*

Lo mismo para el otro ejemplo. Podés ver que hay mucha diferencia de sección que es lo importante en este caso. Lo que hay que hacer equivalente es la sección total y no los diámetros. Se necesitarían 63 alambres de 0.25[mm] de diámetro o 15 del de 0.5[mm].

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Como dice Mariano, ojo con este tema. En las cañerias es igual y es un error muy comùn.
La secciòn del circulo es pi x radio cuadrado. Calculen la secciòn del cable a reemplazar y luego la del cable que serà el reemplazante y sumen cuantos de estos ùltimos igualan o superan al cable original. Esa es la cantidad a usar.
Sds.


----------



## carlitosferar

*Vendo estufita de cuarzo……*

Acá estoy con mi nueva bobina:
20 hilos del 27
¿Y ahora que dirá Don Joule? o Don Skin
La cuestión que la fulana, sigue calentando exactamente igual, obviamente tarda más con semejante masa. ) La voy a llevar al súper para pesarla.
Un saludo.
PD. Les dejo la tablita, para que no se líen con la superficie y el diámetro..


----------



## Cacho

Bien, ahí tenés unos 2mm² de sección.

No debería calentar demasiado (pero sí calentarse). Lo que no veo bien son los finales de la bobina. Para asegurar que todos los alambres estén haciendo lo suyo necesitás asegurarte de que se conecten bien en las puntas.
Desenroscás el último centímetro, ponés los alambres separaditos y con un encendedor quemás el esmalte de esos alambres. Limpiamos (algodoncito con alcohol suele ser suficiente, o un pedacito de Virulana) y se los enrosca y estaña bien después.

No esperes que no se caliente para nada, pero debería mejorar bastante con respecto a lo que tenías.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por que no probás con una bobina con núcleo?
Me parece que el problema que tenés es la resistencia del propio cable, ya que es muuuuyyy largo para poder llegar a la inductancia necesaria sin utilizar núcleo.
Fijate en el foro de *diyaudio.com*, por que en el subforo de Amplificadores Clase D se está tratando este mismo diseño, y hay varias pruebas hechas con bobinas de varios tipos y creo haber visto un par de diseños en la cual decían que no calentaba nada. Ahí también mencionan el tipo denúcleo qu ehan usado y otras cosas que pueden ser interesantes para solucionar tu problema.


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Cacho: pero sí estaba hecho lo que me decís, solo faltaba estañar y ya lo hice.
Gracias ezaballa: El valor de la bobina también es exacto. De todos modos me voy para diyaudio.
Sigo sosteniendo que el problema está por otro lado. (Solo intuición)
*¿Saben entre que valores debería andar la continua a la salida? Para esta configuración de 200W-8Ω .* Tal vez ande la cosa por ahí.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carlitosferar dijo:


> Gracias ezaballa: El valor de la bobina también es exacto. De todos modos me voy para diyaudio.


El problema, en tu caso, no es el valor de la bobina, sino el largo del cable para lograrlo.



carlitosferar dijo:


> Sigo sosteniendo que el problema está por otro lado. (Solo intuición)


Y...puede ser...tal vez está palmado el capacitor del filtro y por eso deriva mucha corriente a masa y se hierve la bobina...no se...

Por desgracia, los reportes de calentamiento de la bobina son muchos y consistentes...


----------



## FELIBAR12

Usen toroides rojos para la bobina, o los azules oscuros, si los encuentran por ahi


----------



## Ratmayor

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Usen toroides rojos para la bobina, o los azules oscuros, si los encuentran por ahi


Que dimensiones tienen esos toroides? Aqui tengo de varios tamaños, pero no tienen pintura...

Estuve viendo el post de este amplificador en *DiyAudio* y me llamo la atencion una modificacion para que el amplificador "bajara" a 2ohms, aunque tengo mis dudas... dejo adjuto el diagrama...


----------



## FELIBAR12

Algo asi como esto


----------



## mono pibe

bien ezavalla, estoi de acuerdo con tigo carlito puede ser que tiene problema con el condenso esta tirando a masa  mucha señal de salida y porlo tanto la bobina no trabaja a la perfercion, mi concejo ortar con otros valores del condenso  , tambien estoi deacuerdo con mi amigo colombiano FILIBAR12 COM RESPECTO ALOS TOROIDES  de colores  como son rojos, amarillos ,azules, blancos,negros etc...saludos a todos los amantes de la electronica


----------



## alejandrow999

Ratmayor, estuve viendo el esquema que subiste. Respecto del diseño original, veo cinco variantes:
- Uso de 6 MOSFETS en lugar de 2. O sea, tres en paralelo arriba y tres en paralelo abajo. A lo largo del hilo se especuló varias veces con hacer algo así. 
- También veo el uso de un temporizador con retardo a la conexión del parlante, con protección contra offsets de salida (es el circuito del relé).
- Usa otros drivers:TC4420 (simples).
- Tiene un preamplificador con entrada diferencial y operacional TL071.
- Y me llama la atención el uso de esos diodos 1N4004 entre la salida del ampli y las alimentaciones.
También el uso de una red Zobel en paralelo al parlante, la cual no es incluida en el diseño original.

Es uan variante interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, esperemos a ver que dice Eduardo.......

Saludos.....


----------



## ejtagle

Yo creo que anda, pero , me suena a cruza de ampli AB con D  -- Los 1n4004 a la salida son un error, son demasiado lentos, además, los mosfets ya los traen .. Y la red zobel no es necesaria... Tiene otro propósito en los clase AB (evitar la autooscilación por cable demasiado largo) ... Y si usa el TC4420, el IR se podría sacar ... Este ampli no es de mejor calidad, es de más potencia, y con algunos agregados, pero, va a producir audio con mayor distorsión (porque tiene más componentes dentro del lazo de realimentación, y eso aumenta el tiempo de respuesta del mismo... Enfin, es otra variante, digamos, no la veo mejor, simplemente, como de más potencia (2 ohms, digamos ? -- Y tengo algunas cosas en contra de 2 ohms, especialmente porque el parlante se parece a un corto) 
PD: El relé hace tiempo se demostró que no es protección adecuada para los parlantes... ¿ Recuerdan eso de que el parlante es una bobina ? - Bueno, cuando el relé corta, se establece un arco que puede destruir el parlante de todas formas (se pueden pegar los contactos) ... La solución es la protección activa... Lean en ESP (ellot sound products) ... Hay un artículo muy bueno sobre ésto.

Ultimamente, ando pensando en sacar el lm311 y dejar un comparador discreto... Se ahorrarían unos cuantos componentes, además, y sería de mayor fidelidad... enfin, está en análisis 

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, les traigo nuevas noticias.

Como les comenté hace tiempo he estado trabajando en el proyecto del amplificador y me ha dado buenos resultados, hoy pase a la segunda fase y es alimentarlo con +-75VDC.  Para esto realicé un nuevo diseño de PCB (tratando de respetar en lo posible el diseño de ejtagle) para alojar resistencias de mayor tamaño donde se necesite y pistas mas gruesas.

Hice todas las mediciones recomendadas y todo anduvo bien, aun sigo teniendo solo 0.6V en la salida del 311 al unir el pin 3 y el 8 .

La prueba sonora no la pude hacer bien porque me llegó la noche, pero comprobé a bajo volumen que suena la musica y no hay ruido en el altavoz, toda la tarde trabajando en el ampli y hasta ahora termino, mañana a primera hora le cargaré 2 bajos cerwin vega de 18" y vere que tal se comporta.

Bueno les comento que me preocupaba que los transistorcitos MPSA se calentaran y he hecho varias modificaciones en esa parte que me han quedado mas que bien, y trabajando con los +-75vdc tienen un calentamiento que ni se nota al tacto y trabajan seguros.

Mi modificacion se basó en esto:

-Leei en el data del IR2110 que su corriente en las entradas en estado alto es de maximo 40uA, así que bajé la corriente proporcionada por la fuente de corriente a poco mas de 1mA, claro respetando la tencion en estado alto que permanezca en un poco mas de 10v.

Ahora las fotos:





Si todo sale bien, vendrá la tercera y ultima fase que será alimentarlo con +-95VDC.

Gracias por los demas aportes que han hecho y quedo en espera a las modificaciones al comparador hechas por el Ing. Eduardo.

Saludos

EDIT: Cuando termine todas las pruebas, con gusto compartiré el PCB con las modificaciones.


----------



## luisgrillo

Yo tambien he experimentado con el cambio de capacitancia en el condensador de salida y he visto qu entre mas grande sea la capacidad es mayor el calentamiento en el inductor de salida, algo que se puede hacer para bajar el calentamiento en la bobina es bajar la impedancia de esta, pero se genera otro problema, los mosfet calientas mucho mas, asi que puedes elegir un conjunto de inductor/condensador que disipen equivalentemente la potencia entre el inductor y los mosfet.


----------



## nacho_brc

luisgrillo dijo:


> Yo tambien he experimentado con el cambio de capacitancia en el condensador de salida y he visto qu entre mas grande sea la capacidad es mayor el calentamiento en el inductor de salida, algo que se puede hacer para bajar el calentamiento en la bobina es bajar la impedancia de esta, pero se genera otro problema, los mosfet calientas mucho mas, asi que puedes elegir un conjunto de inductor/condensador que disipen equivalentemente la potencia entre el inductor y los mosfet.


 
trae alguna otra concecuencia negativa que los mosfet calienten mas? porque a mi parecer es mas facil disipar calor de los transistores con un disipador mas grande.. que de la bobina.. salvo que el calentamiento de los mosfet derive en otros problemas ademas del calor..


----------



## Tacatomon

nacho_brc dijo:


> trae alguna otra concecuencia negativa que los mosfet calienten mas? porque a mi parecer es mas facil disipar calor de los transistores con un disipador mas grande.. que de la bobina.. salvo que el calentamiento de los mosfet derive en otros problemas ademas del calor..



El detalle de esto es que se pierde eficiencia... Lo que se desea evitar son la pérdidas en los mosfets... 

En mi caso, estuve probando varias bobinas de núcleo de ferrita, y vaya que funcionan bien, el calentamiento se reduce drásticamente, ya que el mismo núcleo actúa de superficie para disipar. También dejó de pasar algo que solo aparecía con la bobina de núcleo de aire, y es que a partir de cierto nivel de salida el sonido era distorcionado, Era algo sutil, ya que eran puras frecuencias bajas las que amplificaba, pero se notaba. Ahora ese efecto desapareció con la adición del núcleo.

Saludos.


----------



## nacho_brc

que nucleo usaste tacatomon? tendria que conseguir un trafo EI de ferrite o una barra.. o alguna cosa distinta?


----------



## d0rad0

Bufff me ha costado muchisimo hacerlo andar. Hice dos placas y cambie los transistores 3 veces por que no pasaba los testpoint del LM311, al final el IR2110 roto de fabrica, lo digo por si a alguno mas os pasa que no de bien los valores de conmutacion a la entrada del IR.

De  momento lo tengo corriendo con uno IRF740 que los tenia a mano (los finales tambien los he cambiado 2 veces y no tenia mas IRFP250).

El sonido espectacular, lo tengo alimentado con un transformador AKAI de un ampli viejo que da 57+57 V rectificados, pero en cuanto a potencia se queda un poco corto al lado de mi etapa de 300+300 con el que lo compare.

Gracias por hacerme disfrutar este gran montaje.....


----------



## Tacatomon

nacho_brc dijo:


> que nucleo usaste tacatomon? tendria que conseguir un trafo EI de ferrite o una barra.. o alguna cosa distinta?



Pues he usado muchos toroides (Los menciono como núcleos, pero pues...) que ya están bobinados, unos calientan a lo lindo, otros funcionan de maravilla, no dispongo de un inductómetro pero, pues las que funcionan bien calientan regular, el sonido es limpio, y los mosfets de salida no calientan. Hace poco probé con un núcleo Tipo ETD, pero, satura con poco nivel de salida, calculé las espiras de acuerdo a su datos y pues resultaron pocas vueltas, menos de 8, pero el núcleo es pequeño.
En una que otra fuente SMPS he visto que en lugar de toroides, usan transformadores como filtros de salida. Así que la idea no es tan descabella, pero necesitaríamos un núcleo grande.

Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

Tacatomón: La otra posibilidad que tenés es agregar entrehierro (gap) entre las partes EI para aumentar la corriente máxima sin que se sature el inductor. Agregando entrehierro disminuye la inductancia por vuelta, pero aumenta la corriente máxima posible sin saturación ...


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> Tacatomón: La otra posibilidad que tenés es agregar entrehierro (gap) entre las partes EI para aumentar la corriente máxima sin que se sature el inductor. Agregando entrehierro disminuye la inductancia por vuelta, pero aumenta la corriente máxima posible sin saturación ...



Mucha razón Eduardo!!! Pero, en los núcleos que he analizado, en versión Gap, pierden mucho el parámetro AL... Así que es seguro que con tantas vueltas para compensar, caliente lindo!!!.

Estoy por comprar un choke especial, 33uH @ 21A!!! Ese será definitivo!!! 

Saludos!!!

Edit: Pues ahora que tengo tiempo libre, haré la prueba con un núcleo FEER42 con gap recuperado entero de una SMPS. Sin duda, con un buen núcleo, va a estar sobrada la bobina. Además de que se va a ver más "elegante" a mi parecer.


----------



## ejtagle

Es cierto...Tal como dices, depende del núcleo... La idea del choque de 21A parece realmente muy promisoria   -- Aunque, tal como dices, eso no impide experimentar con gaps en nucleos grandes


----------



## nacho_brc

osea que no es mala idea bobinar en un nucleo de trafo de computadora.. alguno que tenga armado el amplificador podria probar y ver si funciona.. aparte.. si tenemos el carrete la verdad se veria mas prolijo.. incluso con la posibilidad de montarlo sobre el pcb directamente (salvo que influya en la calidad del sonido) por otro lado me gustaria saber tacatomon cual es el precio del inductor de 21A que decis.. aca en argentina (mendoza) se conseguira?


----------



## Tacatomon

El modelo del Choke Este
Sobre encontrarlo en tu ciudad, pues, habrá que consultar el apartado de provedores en la wiki para poder hacer unas llamadas...


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> El modelo del Choke Este


Servirá este que esta por acá?


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Servirá este que esta por acá?



Si, pero son solo 5A, habrá que buscar algo más grande de acuerdo a la potencia de salida.


----------



## nacho_brc

tacatomon.. se ve realmente muy linda la bobina que encontraste.. si el precio es en dolares y si conseguimos aca por el mismo precio es un dato bastante importante.. por 7,5 dolares se ahorran mil dolores de cabeza.. bobinados.. carretes.. sacar cuentas de las vueltas y cantidad de cobre.. etc etc etc y para los que lo armaron otros muchos etceteras


edito: habria que preguntarle a eduardo si se podria utilizar esto.. asiq*UE* eduardo.. te toca dar tu opinion.. ejje


----------



## ejtagle

El choque que piensa usar tacatomón me parece una excelente idea...


----------



## mogolloelectro

mmmmmm ejitale un consulta creo haber dicho que poseia un par de nucleos de 33 microhenrios quelos saque de un amplificador digital de un equipo lg pero no recibi info util si me servian los nucleos solo obtuve respuestas negativas del amigo tacatomon y vaya como da vueltas el mundo parece que esta a punto de adquirir el nucleo de la misma capacidad que poseo pero bueno ojala y le sirva yo se que asi va a ser como yo lo sospeche 
aun no he podido planchar los impresos (menos mi ropa) y no he tenido nada de tiempo pero un dia de estos o dos los dedicare a estos amplis y fuentes osciladas 
tengo algunas fotos de mi nucleo y de una pequeña fuente oscilada de plasma que ya desarme y de ahi me quedo un toroide para corregir el factor de potencia eso es un tema interesante y se los dejo de tarea a los curiosos investiguen la funcion del corrector del factor de potencia  y traten de emplearlo en sus futuras fuentes osciladas


----------



## nacho_brc

ya tengo el pcb armado.. me quedo bastante bien.. cuando haga la plaqueta del rectificador con los capacitores para la fuente voy a probar de armarlo


----------



## Diego_eliasv

nacho_brc dijo:


> ...el inductor de 21A que decis.. aca en argentina (mendoza) se conseguira?


 
Hola Nacho, yo tambien soy de Mendoza, y lamento decirte que no hay buenas espectativas para conseguir estas cosas por aca..., habria que ver en Bs As.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

El inductor de ferrite si se consigue en Electrónica Mendoza pero tienen una unica medida de 5cm ....no se si servirá para este caso.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> ....tienen una unica medida de 5cm ....no se si servirá para este caso.


 
Por eso digo que no hay buenas espectativas. Ademas para realizar un "calculo aproximado" necesitariamos saber algunos datos del material, y no lo saben. Con el tamaño solo no podemos saber como quedara, solo a prueba y error. Yo en una oportunidad compre por Internet en BsAs, con muy buena atencion, y los productos tienen todos sus datitos. Y no crean que salio muy caro con envio incluido. Saludos!!


----------



## nacho_brc

el envio por contrareembolso de un paquete mediano la ultima vez que traje algo me salio algo de 35 pesos.. con seguro y todo.. y en ese paquete podes meter 20 de esos inductores.. o un par y otros componentes.. transistores, capacitores de valores dificiles de conseguir, etc.. lo bueno de la electronica es que el envio se hace sumamente barato si traemos una buena cantidad.. yo por mi parte tendria que preguntar via mail a electrocomponentes en cordoba por algunos transistores.. porque aca en mendoza.. ya me lo dijeron varias casas ("solo vendemos transistores chinos, y de los mas baratos")
en electronica mendoza le preguntas si son originales y te dicen ("no sabria decirte.. te muestro uno y te fijas")
algun cordobez que lea.. nos dice si en electrocomponentes venden este tipo de inductores


----------



## ejtagle

Yo estoy en Cba capital (de hecho, trabajo a 6 cuadras de electrocomponentes), y no he visto que tengan inductores tan grandes... Yo consideraría preguntar en Elemón, en BsAs... Al menos, los núcleos si los tienen ahi... La otra, es encargarlos a Digikey o newark en forma directa, o via electrocomponentes (supuestamente son distribuidores oficiales...)


----------



## lisandro_maciel

Hola, hace rato que no escribo, veo que hay gran preocupación por la temperatura del núcleo.
Me dedico en gran parte a reparar UPS, sobre todo del tipo on line, su etapa de salida es del tipo pwm, conmutando aprox. a 120 Khz, la potencia con la que normalmente trabajo es de 1500VA, estas cuentan en su etapa de salida con un filtro muy similar al del amplificador, puedo afirmar que el toroide en estos equipos nunca baja de 45-50°C aunque la ups no tenga consumo en su salida.
Por otro lado, he realizado hace tiempo la primera versión UCD y al agregarle una red rc al filtro de salida, logre una mejora en el nivel de tensión residual.
Adjunto un pdf, el cual es de un modulo de salida digital de la marca TRIPATH (utilizada por Bang Olufsen). En la pagina 21 habla sobre el diseño de su filtro de salida, tipos de nucleo a utilizar y algún que otro dato. Espero que sea de utilidad .
Saludos a todo el foro, este amplificador es de gran nivel, gracias Eduardo por compartir el tu proyecto inicial del UCD y posterior desarrollo en conjunto a toda la gente que le puso ganas y tiempo para lograr esta ultima versión .


----------



## crazysound

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Bueno les comento que me preocupaba que los transistorcitos MPSA se calentaran y he hecho varias modificaciones en esa parte que me han quedado mas que bien, y trabajando con los +-75vdc tienen un calentamiento que ni se nota al tacto y trabajan seguros.
> 
> Mi modificacion se basó en esto:
> 
> -Leei en el data del IR2110 que su corriente en las entradas en estado alto es de maximo 40uA, así que bajé la corriente proporcionada por la fuente de corriente a poco mas de 1mA, claro respetando la tencion en estado alto que permanezca en un poco mas de 10v.


 
Hola Oscar, cuáles han sido estas modificaciones en los mpsa de las que hablas. En mi caso si no les pongo un cooler, aunque sea a pocas vueltas, se prenden fuego...!!!

Saludos viejo.....


----------



## scarecrow86

Hola queria saber si hay algun circuito para armar una fuente SMPS para este amplificador en la configuracion para 625w?. O si es mas aconsejable hacer un trafo?. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

scarecrow86 dijo:


> Hola queria saber si hay algun circuito para armar una fuente SMPS para este amplificador en la configuracion para 625w?. O si es mas aconsejable hacer un trafo?.
> 
> Saludos.



Date una vuelta por acá.

Saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

Hola todos estoy diseñando una fuente switch cd-cd para hacer funcionar este ampli en 750Wrms sobre parlante de 2 Ohm para ponerlo en un auto, ya vengo hace tiempo con esto, estoy bastante avanzado en el proyecto pero me acaba de surgir una duda, habrá algún drama con el ampli al hacerlo funcionar sobre 2 Ohm? ya que en la tablita de tensiones y corrientes de alimentación no aparece en esa configuración, y otra duda alguien me podría pasar unas tablas o páginas o info para hacer el inductor de salida con algún núcleo (que supongo seria de polvo de hierro o algo así), para que se banque unos 28Apico ó unos 18A de corriente continua. Gracias y saludos a todos.

Estuve mirando la pagina de Pronine que recomienda ejtagle pero es para núcleos de aire y en ningún lado se puede ingresar la corriente que debe soportar la bobina.


----------



## Tacatomon

0110110h dijo:


> Hola todos estoy diseñando una fuente switch cd-cd para hacer funcionar este ampli en 750Wrms sobre parlante de 2 Ohm para ponerlo en un auto, ya vengo hace tiempo con esto, estoy bastante avanzado en el proyecto pero me acaba de surgir una duda, habrá algún drama con el ampli al hacerlo funcionar sobre 2 Ohm? ya que en la tablita de tensiones y corrientes de alimentación no aparece en esa configuración, y otra duda alguien me podría pasar unas tablas o páginas o info para hacer el inductor de salida con algún núcleo (que supongo seria de polvo de hierro o algo así), para que se banque unos 28Apico ó unos 18A de corriente continua. Gracias y saludos a todos.
> 
> Estuve mirando la pagina de Pronine que recomienda ejtagle pero es para núcleos de aire y en ningún lado se puede ingresar la corriente que debe soportar la bobina.



Para hacer trabajar el amplificador en 2 ohms se tienen que hacer una mejoras, como cambiar el valor de la bobina y usar mosfets de salida con menor RDSon para evitar pérdidas en ellos. En las primeras páginas del tema se habló de esas modificaciones.
Para el inductor con núcleo de aire, la corriente que pasará por el está determinada por el calibre del conductor a usar. (AWG).

Saludos...


----------



## mono pibe

muchacho tengo una duda  tengo unos mosf (irfp450 )son mejores que el irfp250 que se utiliza en el amplificador del foro por favor nesesito una asesoria de un esperto , saludo s_saludo a todos los amantes de la electronica del sonido__________________________________________


----------



## agus2009

Hola ejtagle, me parece genial todo el laburo que te mandaste, voy a tratar de hacerla para dos canales de 200w rms estereo pero me gustaria preguntarte algo, resulta que voy a armar dos bafles columna de mas o menos 110w rms cada una y queria saber si los parlantes corren peligro por esos 90w de sobra.

desde ya muchas gracias y saludos!!

PD: vos me recomendas usar el IRF640 o con el  IR2110 voy a tener mejor calidad?

Agustin


----------



## Tacatomon

mono pibe dijo:


> muchacho tengo una duda  tengo unos mosf (irfp450 )son mejores que el irfp250 que se utiliza en el amplificador del foro por favor nesesito una asesoria de un esperto , saludo s_saludo a todos los amantes de la electronica del sonido__________________________________________




Esos mosfets van a ser útiles para hacer un buen asado en el disipador de calor. Tiene una RDSon de 0.4 Ohms frente a los 0.075 Ohms de los IRFP250... Sería mejor tratar de conseguir esos (IRFP250) o los IRFP260.
Los que están saliendo para aplicaciones de HF, según International Rectifier, son los IRFP4332, IRFP4232, IRFP4768, IRFP4229.

Saludos.


----------



## arielcaso

Leí bien la hoja de datos? dice potencia 520w , rdson 0,015 ohms, I 93 amper , todo en un encapsulado comun como puede disipar tanta potencia?


----------



## Diego_eliasv

0110110h dijo:


> Hola todos....Estuve mirando la pagina de Pronine que recomienda ejtagle pero es para núcleos de aire y en ningún lado se puede ingresar la corriente que debe soportar la bobina.


 
Hola Amigo 0110110h. Para calcular la bobina con nucleo de algun material, es necesario saber las caracteristicas de ese material, y en funcion de eso, poder calcular las esperias para lograr el valor de inductancia deseado. Para 2 ohms, como bien te han dicho, hay que buscar unos fet de bajo RDSon, y recalcular la bobina. Saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

Diego_eliasv dijo:


> Hola Amigo 0110110h. Para calcular la bobina con nucleo de algun material, es necesario saber las caracteristicas de ese material, y en funcion de eso, poder calcular las esperias para lograr el valor de inductancia deseado.



gracias por responder, por q*UE* material deberia empezar a buscar info, polvo de hierro, ferritas o solo nucleo de hierro?,la idea es quede lo mas chico posible,ya q*UE* es para una pote para el auto.saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

0110110h dijo:


> gracias por responder, por q material deberia empezar a buscar info, polvo de hierro, ferritas o solo nucleo de hierro?,la idea es quede lo mas chico posible,ya q es para una pote para el auto.saludos



Micrometals y Ferroxcube (Por mencionar algunos) tienen los parámetros de sus toroides. En general, mientras más "AL" (Parámetro que define la cantidad de nH por espira) tenga un toroide, menos vueltas de alambre necesitará. Otra es encontrar un buen toroide de marca en donde uno vive...

Saludos!!!



arielcaso dijo:


> Leí bien la hoja de datos? dice potencia 520w , rdson 0,015 ohms, I 93 amper , todo en un encapsulado comun como puede disipar tanta potencia?



Pues, algunos modelos de ST Micro, pueden lograr 560W (STY60NM60). Así que no es nada del otro mundo. Ixys tambien tiene uno que otro mosfet poderoso.

Saludos!!!.


----------



## Cacho

agus2009 dijo:


> ...resulta que voy a armar dos bafles columna de mas o menos 110w rms cada una y queria saber si los parlantes corren peligro por esos 90w de sobra.


Claro que sí. 


agus2009 dijo:


> ...vos me recomendas usar el IRF640 o con el  IR2110 voy a tener mejor calidad?


Leé los datasheets de ambos y vas a ver que lo que estás preguntando no tiene sentido.


Saludos y bienvenido al foro.
Y de paso te recomiendo no personalizar las consultas, o sólo te va a responder la persona a la que te dirigís y nadie más


----------



## SERGIOD

Hola a todos este amplificador se ve buenisimo, un magnifico aporte eitagle


----------



## scarecrow86

Hola queria saber si hay algun problema con utilizas los zener de 3,3 volt o tengo que usar los de 2,7 volt porque no lo encuentro de 3 volt justo. Pasará algo???


----------



## ejtagle

3.3 v o 2.7v :  Ambos zeners deberían andar ok en el UCD con el IR2110


----------



## scarecrow86

Hola ejtagle!

te cuento que lo termine de armar y anduvo a la primera! te queria preguntar si es problema de saturacion de la bobina que cuando uno pone los graves al maximo se escuche por ejemplo en cada golpe de una cancion se escuche como un chisquido distorcionado, cuando uno va eliminando los graves eso se va llendo. Que puede ser? Los agudos son muy nitidos pero cuando uno le queiere poner un poco mas de graves produce ese sonido. 
Lo mismo pasa cuando voy subiendo el volumen de minimo a mas o menos 1/4 del volumen se escucha un sonido piiiii muy agudo pero despues cuando se aumenta el volumen se va.

Espero que se me entienda. Disculpen las molestias!


Saludos!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

scarecrow86 dijo:


> Hola ejtagle!
> 
> te cuento que lo termine de armar y anduvo a la primera! te queria preguntar si es problema de saturacion de la bobina que cuando uno pone los graves al maximo se escuche por ejemplo en cada golpe de una cancion se escuche como un chisquido distorcionado, cuando uno va eliminando los graves eso se va llendo.
> 
> 
> Saludos!!!



A mi tambien me pasó lo mismo, probé con bobinas diferentes y no se fué el ruido, es una distorcion que suena como a parlante dañado, se escucha con el amplificador a un volumen bastante alto.

Será algun problema relacionado con el recorte de la onda de salida, porque el clipping generado en los amplis comunes clase AB se siente el sonido distorcionado pero no este extraño ruido.

Saludos


----------



## scarecrow86

claro claro, yo tengo armado un ampli case AB con 2 BUY69 y cuando uno le ponia los graves al fondo a una cierta potencia que no distorcionaba se escuchaba re bien, éste nose porque pasara eso. lo mismo de ese sonido en el pote o algo. Quizas ese sonido es porque tiene mucha ganancia pero el de los golpes de grave nose como sacarselo.


----------



## Ratmayor

No se si será el mismo caso, pero en algunos Clase D que he armado, ese chasquido se presenta cuando el amplificador exige mas corriente que el que posee la fuente o bien cuando el diametro del alambre del inductor de salida es muy pobre, pero mejor esperemos a que *ejtagle *de su opinion a ver... Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo solucioné ese ruido usando bobinas con algún tipo de núcleo. Cuando usaba núcleo de aire, ese sonido distorcionado era evidente a altos niveles de salida.

Saludos!.


----------



## mono pibe

una vez mas saludos consegui los irfp240 medijeron que son los mismos irfp250, de antemano le agradesco la asesoria


----------



## Tacatomon

Actuales imágenes del amplificador...

la idea es un renovado CS800 de unos 500W por canal.









Hasta que lleguen condensadores de 10KuF@100V


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo solucioné ese ruido usando bobinas con algún tipo de núcleo. Cuando usaba núcleo de aire, ese sonido distorcionado era evidente a altos niveles de salida.
> 
> Saludos!.



Yo use varios nucleos de diferentes tamaños y nada (nunca usé nucleo de aire), de todas maneras voy a seguir probando.

Te quedo muy bien el update de ese antiguo amplificador , solucionaste el problema de que se te caia una rama mas que otra 

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

mono pibe dijo:


> una vez mas saludos consegui los irfp240 medijeron que son los mismos irfp250, de antemano le agradesco la asesoria


 De ninguna manera!!!!
Los irfp240 son inferiores en varios parametros,y por cierto tienen mayor rds on,a si que puede que calienten mas.De todas formas pueden servir



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Yo use varios nucleos de diferentes tamaños y nada (nunca usé nucleo de aire), de todas maneras voy a seguir probando.
> 
> Te quedo muy bien el update de ese antiguo amplificador , solucionaste el problema de que se te caia una rama mas que otra
> 
> Saludos


 Los valores de la realimentacion son los correctos? para tu voltaje?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Los valores de la realimentacion son los correctos? para tu voltaje?



Si señor, segun la tabla R7 debe ser de 560 Ohm para +-55v y 330 Ohm para +-90v

Creo que llegarán a mis manos 4 mosfet IXFK73N30Q los cuales usaré para probrar el amplificador con +-130vdc.

Comparé el data con el del IRFP260 y en cuanto a los tiempos de conmutacion es muy superior, por ese lado no creo que haya problema, lo unico es que su capacitancia de entrada es 1.2nF mas grande que la del IRFP260 lo que hará que el driver caliente un poco más, que opinan .

Haciendo los calculos de la potencia disipada con la Rdson de 0.042 Ohm y alimentandolo con +-130V me da 22W de disipacion en cada mosfet con una potencia de salida teorica de 2100W RMS a 4 Ohm.
Pmos = I*I*Rdson / 2

Voy a buscar un osciloscopio para ver de donde proviene ese ruido tan horrible para así eliminarlo por completo ya que eso es lo unico que me falta para hacer de este modulo el amplificador por exelencia y reemplazar todos mis amplificadores clase AB por estos.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> solucionaste el problema de que se te caia una rama mas que otra
> 
> Saludos



Aún no elimino del todo esa interrogante. Ahora, trabajando con +-55V, todo está Ok. La prueba buena va a ser con los 80 y tantos volts y los condensadores grandes, ya que el trafo de este viejo CS800 llega a los 90V.

Saludos!

Edit: ¿Donde conseguiste esos mosfet de Ixys?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Por ahi estaba mirando en DIY audio algo sobre el pin SYNC que trae el SG3525 que se usa en las SMPS y hablaban de que la fuente debe sincronizarse con el amplificador clase D para evitar ruidos provocados por el batido de las dos distintas frecuencias de conmutacion, no se que tan critico sea.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahora me encuentro en pruebas con un núcleo FEER42A el cual tiene un factor AL(nH) De 5700, esto hace que para obtener 30uH solo se requieran 2 y media vueltas. El núcleo en sí es grande, estimado para una potencia de 500W, así que, hasta ahora funciona. 
Así que, si eligen un toroide en especial, asegúrense que tenga un buen Valor AL, así tendrán que usar menos vueltas y asegurar mínimas pérdidas en él.

Saludos!


----------



## eupreto

muy buenas a todos aca 

sobre todo a ejtagle por ese impresionante diseño y mas en su decision de compartirlo con todos 

estoy muy interesado en construir este fascinante amplificador en una potencia de aprox*IMADAMENTE* 200 w* POR* canal 

la dificultad esta en los mosfet y el ir2110 y familia *QU*e sn dificiles de encntrar *POR* aca

*QU*eria una opinion si podria sustituisce por uno de los siguientes
IRF1407 Mosfet

IRF3710Z Mosfet

IRF540 Mosfet 

no importa si habria *QU*e sacrificar algo de potencia 

y *QU*e otras posibilidades existen para sustituir los ir2110 y familia ??

de antemano gracias a todos y espero su colaboracion
bye


----------



## rafanate

eupreto dijo:


> muy buenas a todos aca
> 
> keria una opinion si podria sustituisce por uno de los siguientes
> IRF1407 Mosfet
> 
> IRF3710Z Mosfet
> 
> IRF540 Mosfet
> 
> no importa si habria ke sacrificar algo de potencia
> 
> y ke otras posibilidades existen para sustituir los ir2110 y familia ??
> 
> bye



para lograr tus 200watt no me convencen los IRF1407 e IRF3710Z, pues el Vdss se puede quedar corto, solo soportan 75 y 100v respectivamente, a pesar de que poseen buen RdsOn.

puedes utilizar sin problemas el IRF540, IRF640, IRF630, IRF740, que son muy comunes.

y hasta donde tengo entendido en Caracas se consigue el IR2110.

Tal vez puedes probar a armar la versión no UCD, que también es muy buena y es muchísimo mas fácil encontrar los componentes.


----------



## eupreto

muchas gracias rafanate


 buscare en las tiendas fisicas y despues comento


----------



## Lycanlk

Hola a todos,

Tengo un problema con mi amplificador con saturación de ruido antes del nivel de limitación. Cuando se toca el tambor pies, puedo oír un ruido en lugar del clip que tiene un golpe claro, incluso a bajo volumen. Mi fuente es de + / - 50 para IRF540 como salida. intentado tan duro para corregirlo, pero no pude encontrar ninguna solución. He utilizado un filtro de paso bajo, pero no tiene nada que ver con este ruido, ya que funciona bien con otros amplificadores. Por favor, me ayuden a solucionar este problema a cabo.

se refiere,
Lycanlk


----------



## Cacho

Emmmm... ¿Qué estás diciendo Lycanlk?

Tengo la sensación de que estás usando un traductor online y esos dan unos resultados bastante malos. Por favor, incluí el mensaje original (si es un idioma comprensible por estas tierras) y el traducido, que será más fácil de entender así.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Creo que quiere decir que le recortan los graves aún a bajo volumen.


----------



## Cacho

Psé... Que va por el lado de los graves está claro, lo que no se termina de entender es qué problema tiene. El asunto viene por el planteo de que aún por debajo del nivel de clip tiene ruido, pero que el golpe es claro. Más me inclino a pensar que tiene distorsión en frecuencias más bajas, antes que recorte.

Pero no puedo asegurar nada...


----------



## Lycanlk

lo de la lengua!
su traducción!

My amp has a clip noise even at low volumes when it plays bass especially drum punch (drum foot) but not with any other class AB amps 

regards.


----------



## Cacho

Fogo, odio que otro tenga razón, pero debo reconocer que la tenías 
El ruido era de clipeo, aunque en inglés tampoco fue del todo exacto lo tuyo... ¿Qué idioma hablás originalmente? 

Revisá la corriente que entrega tu fuente, que es lo primero que hay que chequear en este caso, sobre todo si estás (bastante) por debajo del volumen máximo.

Saludos


----------



## Lycanlk

My mother language is Sinhala.
My english will not be that accurate but I'm not here to check my grammer. I'm sorry I dont like to post english comments here. But there is no place and no way to get the best support. My power supply (-/+50v 400va) is good enough to drive an A/B class amplifier without any trouble.  I would say this UCD is very much efficient and powerful. I have checked the amp with so many power supplies but still it has the same issue. I also checked with different output coils (finally I used powered Iron core T106-2 - the best result) still get the same noise.

I used mur460 instead of mur120/UF4004 and 1N4148 instead of 1N5817. will that be an issue for this reason?
output FETs are IRF540 has good Rds
used 10,000uF railing caps 

The real problem is bass is not clear (drum foot).. I can hear a clipping noise before reaching the clipping levels (rail voltage).. so it's not the real clipping noise but it hears as it is.. Sorry about lack of too technical words to explain the situation since I'm a novice yet 




			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Mi lengua original es Sinhala.
> Mi inglés no será demasiado exacto, pero no estoy aquí para comprobar mi gramática. Lo siento, no me gusta postear comentarios en inglés aquí, pero no hay mejor lugar ni manera de conseguir mejor ayuda. Mi fuente es de +-50V y 400VA y es suficiente como para alimentar un ampli clase AB sin problemas. Debo decir que este UCD es mucho más eficiente y poderoso.
> He chequeado el ampli con varias fuentes de alimentación y el problema se repite. Intenté con varias bobinas de salida (finalmente usé una con núcleo de polvo de hierro "T106-2", que me dio los mejores resultados), pero el ruido aún persiste.
> 
> Usé los MUR460 en lugar de los MUR120/UF4004 y los 1N4148 en lugar de los 1N5817. ¿Puede haber algún problema con eso?.
> La salida la hice con los IRF540, que tienen una buena RdsOn y usé condensadores de 10.000uF en el filtrado.
> 
> El problema es que los bajos no son claros (bombo). Se oye un ruido como de clipeo aún antes de alcanzar los niveles en donde se espera que aparezca (tensión de alimentación), por lo que no es un clipeo real, sino algo más que se oye como eso.
> 
> Perdón por la falta de lenguaje más técnico para explicar la situación, es que soy novato en esto aún.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lycanlk dijo:


> I *used mur460 instead of mur120/UF4004* and *1N4148 instead of 1N5817*. will that be an issue for this reason?


You cannot use an 1N4148 instead of 1N5817. The latter is a Schottky device while the first one is a "conventional" silicon signal diode. I´m not sure if it is the reason of the distortion you are getting, but your replacement is not the right one.
The MUR460 is a little bit slower than UF4004, but I guess you can use it anyway.



> No podés usar un 1N4148 en lugar del 1N5817. Este último es un Schottky, mientras que el primero es un diodo de señal de silicio "convencional". No puedo asegurar que esa sea la razón de la distorsión que tenés, pero el reemplazo no es correcto.
> El MUR460 es un poco más lento que el UF4004, pero creo que podés usarlo de todas formas.


----------



## ehbressan

Lycanlk dijo:


> The real problem is bass is not clear (drum foot).. I can hear a clipping noise before reaching the clipping levels (rail voltage).. so it's not the real clipping noise but it hears as it is.. Sorry about lack of too technical words to explain the situation since I'm a novice yet



Hi Lycanlk, may be is not a clipping problem, may be the problem is in the driver or driver/box combination (saturation, power compression, driver working out of the lineal range, and so on, and so far).
Keep in touch.
Cheers...



> Hola Lycanlk:
> Tal vez el problema no sea de clipeo, quizá esté en los parlantes o en la combinación caja/parlante (saturación, compresión de potencia, parlante funcionando fuera de la zona lineal, etc.).
> Mantenete en contacto.
> Saludos.


----------



## Lycanlk

Thanks for the support.. At least now I can think of where to improve !



> Gracias por la ayuda. Al menos ahora sé por dónde empezar a mejorar el asunto.


----------



## ehbressan

OK, if you can fit the problem, please, post here the solution or way to solving it.
Regards.



> OK, si podés solucionar el problema, por favor posteá la solución acá y cómo lo hiciste.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

Ezavalla, yo puse pos 1n4148 en lugar de los originales y no tengo problema alguno, sin distorsion, sin calentamiento, todo bien, aunque he visto que el voltage en la union PN aumenta significativamente cuando conduce mas de 500mA,  he medido hasta 3.5V.

@lycanlk

Check the voltage at TIP31, and overall rail of 12VCD, any drops voltage over here will make a problem about the Mosfet activation, after that check the capacitors values and polarity arround IR2110,



> Revisá las tensiones en el TIP31 y el riel de 12V, cualquier caída de tensión aquí va a traer problemas en la activación de los MOSFETS. Después de eso revisá los valores y polaridades de los condensadores que hay alrededor del IR2110.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

luisgrillo dijo:


> Ezavalla, yo puse pos 1n4148 en lugar de los originales y no tengo problema alguno, sin distorsion, sin calentamiento, todo bien, *aunque he visto que el voltage en la union PN aumenta significativamente cuando conduce mas de 500mA,  he medido hasta 3.5V.*



Y...no es para menos!

Ese diodo no está preparado para manejar esa corriente, y si no ha volado aún es que la tiene aplicada muy poco tiempo. Fijate algún datasheet del 1N4148 (el de Phillips está bueno) y vas a ver que niveles de corriente y con que tensión Vf maneja ese diodo. SI mirás el datasheet del 1N5817 vas a ver que puede manejar 3-Amp con una Vf de 750mV .

Me alegro que no te haya perjudicado el funcionamiento del ampli, pero YO los cambiaría...


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimados : No se si este es el lugar correcto para plantear el problema , pero esta muy relacionado y creo que puede aportar. He armado el primer ampli de ejtagle , su diseño es hermoso y anda bien ...y ya tengo todo comprado para armar este. Me frena lo siguiente: al montar 2 placas iguales en un gabinete, aun tomando precauciones de alejar las bobinas y las placas, se me introduce una intermodulacion horrible entre ambos . Primero pense que era problemas con el filtro de salida ya que variando valores aumentaba/disminuia. Luego me di cuenta que era la interacción entre ambos. 
- La fuente pese a tener un buen filtrado presenta picos de 7V que no logro bajar ni con capacitores de 
.1uF , tampoco con una inductancia antes de cada amplificador . 
- El otro tema es que TUVE que hacer un lazo de masa en el jack de entrada ya que conectando la de un solo amplificador ( ya que el negativo es comun) tenia ruidos como chasquidos.
Agradeceré toda idea para solucionarlo y creo que enriquecera todo este proyecto .


----------



## Fogonazo

AntonioAA dijo:


> ......
> - La fuente pese a tener un buen filtrado presenta picos de 7V que no logro bajar ni con capacitores de
> *.1uF* , tampoco con una inductancia antes de cada amplificador .
> ........


¿ Como es tu fuente ?


----------



## AntonioAA

Respondo a Fogonazo:
1ro.: gracias por preocuparte. 

2: la fuente es un trafo 50+50 V (rectificados) de 140W de potencia ( que ya tenia ) , 4 diodos en puente y 4700UF de filtro cada una.Muy convencional.
No creo que este ahi el problema. Con una sola etapa , mirando al osciloscopio , medi los 140rms de salida en al ampli sin distorsion visible ( no tengo gran instrumental )

Ademas, el ruido que te menciono es a baja potencia, antes que los capacitores empiecen a hacer agua o medor dicho, ripple.


----------



## luisgrillo

@antonioaa


Que impedancia tiene tu bocina?

Con 50Vcd tienes alrededor de 310Wrms, por lo que tu fuente no soportara la potencia exigida.
Se dice por hay que 4,700uF solo te sirven para 100W, por lo que tendras un ripple horrible.

Yo te recomendaria que subieras por lo menos al doble la capacitancia de la fuente Y que a los cables de alimentacion de cada amplificador le pongas unas perlas de ferrita, con eso la modulacion de cada amplificador quedara atenuada y va a interferir menos entre los 2 amplificadores.  Tambien es bueno usar toroides de ferrita o polvo de hierro en los inductores de salida para que la la dispersion electromagnetiga generada por cada bobina sea mucho menor.


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias Luis. En esto estoy . Tengo toroides de ferrite de fuentes de PC en abundancia .Voy a probar con eso . En cuanto a la fuente te repito que es en bajas potencias .
La bocina no tiene que ver tampoco , he probado con un parlante unico de 12" de 8Ohms y tambien con un baffle de 4Ohms de 6"+tweeter.
con este ultimo se nota mucho mas ya que tiene tweeter. 

Al resto de los amigos del Foro: Es maravilloso que deliberen sobre los diametros y materiales de los nucleos de ferrite , pero como tengo varios años encima , me he vuelto como los chinos: fijense que los amplis clase D comerciales tienen bobinas con toroides MUY PARECIDOS a los que menciono de PC , material abundante y barato si los hay...quien no tiene una quemada? 
Pruebo y les cuento....


----------



## luisgrillo

Ya checaste si pones la entrada de señal a tierra?

Puedes hacer eso y en teoria no deberias de tener ruido en la salida.

Has las pruebas y nos comentas como te fue.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Si, Luis, tengo negativo a masa como indican las buenas practicas.No tengo puesta a tierra ...
El unico tema es que tuve que forzar un lazo de masa en el jack de entrada porque conectando una sola me hacia ruidos feos , como chasquidos, si conectaba la masa de un solo amplificador como indica la teoria, siendo que estan unidas por menos de 30cm de cable entre uno y otro ampli.


----------



## Tacatomon

Para saber bien los que hacen con los toroides bobinados, deben de conocer el parámetros que define cuanta inductancia obtendrán por cada vuelta (espira) de alambre que le den al núcleo. No basta con las medidas externas, se necesita saber el tipo de material y los parámetros de saturación máxima.
Para lo que me fue útil medir el núcleo fue para encontrar el fabricante de este y así obtener los parámetros correctos de este.

http://www.micrometals.com/200cparts/200C_C.pdf

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

Amén   (Todavía sigue asombrándome que haya gente con la idea de hacer un ampli tan potente... Creo sinceramente que no tienen conciencia real de lo que significan 5000Wrms o 10000Wrms... Acá, en este tema, hay mucha gente que ha construido el ampli, y les podrá decir que por arriba de cierta potencia, no tiene uso práctico real, al menos, para uso personal. Y para uso profesional, al ampli le faltan demasiadas protecciones, por eso se puso que es un diseño "experimental", una "prueba de concepto" para mostrar que es posible hacer algo muy bueno y muy simple con alta performance y bajo costo... pero es eso... No recomendable que se lo use para otra cosa que no sea uso personal, porque carece de esas medidas de protección indispensables para que lo use una persona sin conocimiento y que sea seguro de usar y que resista abusos) -- Enfin, como ya se dijo, para potencias grandes, están solitos... Si no saben cómo calcularlo, entonces no es apropiado que lo hagan, por su propia seguridad, y la de las personas que los rodean.

Saludos (Sí, todavía sigo leyendo  )


----------



## adrian A

Hola a todos los integrantes de este foro. Tal vez estoy en el foro equivocado pero me urge hacer una pregunta y espero que me ayuden. Para aquellos que pudieron realizar el amplificador UCD del otro  foro , mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿ porque cuando aumento los db de las frecuencias bajas suenan distorsionadas?, ¿como lo corrigieron? . La verdad es que estoy cansado de buscar como solucionar este bendito problema y para colmo hice dos placas y ambas presentan el mismo problema. El amplificador suena bien en la gama de frecuencias altas (2K a 16 k) los mosfet no se calientan y la fuente es de +/-50v. Sinceramente me ha desanimado la versión UCD solamente por este detalle. Probare con armar  la versión no ucd  (switchamplif de sorenso) y veremos si me sale. Aclaro que me refiero al UCD del otro foro no de este. Les deseo suerte en sus proyectos ya que como dice el dicho EL QUE PERSEVERA ALCANZA. Espero y me puedan ayudar por favor.


----------



## AntonioAA

Adrian:
He tenido problemas parecidos ( fijate otros comentarios mios mas atras) . El problema esta en la interacción entre las dos placas , es muy probable que sea la fuente de alimentación , que sufre picos de consumo violentos que no los filtran los capacitores. Hice unas pruebas rudimentarias y termine volando una de las etapas y calentando unos ferrites . Con una sola placa tenes el mismo problema? En mi caso ahora tengo un hermoso ampli para subwoofer pero MONO. No quita que siga probando .
El amigo *lisandro_maciel *me sugirio utilizar dos rectificadores y filtros separados por canal , lo que creo que es una *muy buena idea*. Otra seria poner un diodo y un capacitor a continuacion para cada canal .
Tambien es importante el valor de la bobina en el NO UCD , ya que en este la realimentacion no llega al parlante , tiene que ver con el valor de inductancia del parlante que crea un pico de respuesta en agudos si no se la tiene en cuenta.
Espero te sirva.

Ah! ademas en el no UCD le lleve el filtro de salida a 2do grado, con solo la bobina la tension residual en el parlante era muy importante si bien no audible . NO se me ocurriria probarlo sin bobina asi sea un subwoofer.


----------



## djwash

ronald1977 dijo:
			
		

> si me referia a eso, que en el primer circuito el del tl074 no se necesitaba bobina para el subwoofer, y sobre lo de leer todo, ya lo he leido todo, como ya dije estoy desde el principio. A mi me funciono este el del ir2110 ucd, incluso sin parlante no calienta nada, lo que no me gusta es que cuando le pongo el parlante se calienta demasiado y con señal cero, osea la entrada puesta a tierra, asi no deberia calentar, y cuando le pongo señal suena bien, solo que no lo hago sonar mucho por que yo creo que explota.
> 
> Seria bueno que al que le funcione bien diga todas las caracteristicas de su amplificador armado, asi avanzamos y seguimos mejorando el circuito o agregandole mas cosas.
> Seria bueno que digan con que voltaje lo alimentaron, que resistencia de gate le pusieron y como cosnstrueyron la bobina, los uH , etc.... y si a alguien se le ocurre decir que lea ...le digo que ya los lei, y siempre busque esto.
> 
> Pero de todas maneras me parece buena idea lo de la fusion de circuitos para mejorar, aqui ...no se si la han visto, tengo esta pagina    http://users.cecs.anu.edu.au/~felix/iar/Projects/Thunderball/index.html
> este circuito segun el que lo diseñó funciona, seria bueno que lo vean mas que todo para intruirse y adentrarse mas en esto de los amplificadores clase d.



Te dejo una ficha tecnica de UCD IR2110 que arme yo, aclaro que esta montado ahi para pruebas, por lo tanto sarcasticos/irónicos abstenerse...

Configuracion: 200W @ 8 Ohm
Voltaje de alimentacion: +/- 50VDC
Trafo: 36-0-36 4A (se queda corto)
Filtrado: 5000uF 70V cada rama (tienen unos cuantos años esos capacitores)
Bobina: 30uH aproximadamente, en carrete de estaño marca TIN se ve en la foto, 51 vueltas, dos capas, AWG18 (muy tierno el calibre pero es para pruebas).
R-Gate: la misma que sale en el diagrama.

Se armo tal cual esta en el diagrama, con la placa original.

Comentarios:

Con un preamplificador+fuente basados en proyectos de ESP, ahi donde esta, no se nota si esta prendido, cero ruido a la salida.
Temperatura en reposo sin carga (placa/disipador y bobina) "a dedo" 40º aprox., al subirle el volumen hasta donde la fuente me lo permite la temperatura de la bobina aumenta un poco, la placa no aumenta su temperatura. Se probo con un parlante Powerfull KB 15" 400WRMS y con un Electro Voice 400WRMS montados en cajas tipo JBL 418. Tambien se probaron con monitores tipo JBL EON con parlante Electro Voice de 15" 400WRMS y driver SKP DR1175 60WRMS 106 dB/w/m 1.75" Titanio.
Los "sacudio" sin problemas, agudos limpios, graves profundos, da gusto escuchar cualquier estilo de musica ya que el sonido es muy bueno a pesar de estar montado....ahi donde esta...


En la foto aparecen dos transformadores, de los cuales solo se usa uno.

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Para nitai: El tema es realmente muy extenso, y no da para discutirlo con la profundidad necesaria en el foro ... Pero puedo intentar un resumen comparativo:
>En un claseD clásico (con comparador, generador de onda triangular, etc,etc) hay un problema que estás obviando y es la clave de la diferencia entre un ampli autooscilante como el UCD y el normal: Para que en un ampli claseD común sea posible realimentar la salida, el ancho de banda de la realimentación tiene que ser menor (bastante menor, dada la imperfección de los filtros) que la portadora (frecuencia de conmutación). La razón es que se desea compensar sólo la señal de audio demodulada, para reducir la distorsión de la misma, pero NO se desea compensar la frecuencia de la portadora (porque el ampli podría dejar de oscilar). Este hecho, genera no sólo dificultad extrema en lograr una realimentación eficiente a la hora de compensar alinealidades (porque hace falta un gran ancho de banda para poder compensar distorsiones a alta frecuencia, acordate que no sólo se desea compensar la distorsión hasta 20khz, sino, también anular los ARMÓNICOS... y eso implica un ancho de banda mucho mayor. Además, para suprimir en forma eficiente la distorsión, la ganancia de lazo abierto debe ser lo más alta posible... Y eso es justamente el problema de los amplis comunes (aún los clase AB!)... Usualmente, para lograr estabilidad, hay que reducir el ancho de banda y la ganancia de lazo abierto.. Y eso aumenta la distorsión. Por ello, en clase AB y en clase D común, es tan importante que los elementos de potencia y control sean lo más lineales posibles, y que introduzcan la menor distorsión posible, para que no haga falta tanta realimentación para disminuir la distorsión de salida.
Pero, en el claseD autooscilante (UCD y Sorenson), esa restricción en el ancho de banda de la realimentación no es necesaria, porque de hecho se usa la realimentación para generar la autooscilación. Por ello el ancho de banda disponible en la realimentación para compensar alinealidades es monstruosamente mayor, y por ello las muy bajas distorsiones posibles con amplis autooscilantes.
En el caso de Sorenson, la realimentación se logra con un circuito integrador de error (sí, es simplemente un integrador del error entre la señal de salida y la de entrada!). Es un integrador simple, de 1er orden, y en algunos textos se lo puede encontrar como noiseShaper . El problema es que el integrador agrega un atraso de fase de 90 grados, por lo que no es posible realimentar desde la salida de un filtro pasabajos LC, porque el ampli oscilaría a la frecuencia de corte de ese filtro (20khz) que es inadmisible para un ampli de audio. Por eso, en el caso del ampli de Sorenson, el filtro LC de salida queda FUERA del lazo de realimentación, lo que hace que no sea capaz de compensar las imperfecciones de este último. Y por imperfecciones me refiero a la resistencia del mismo, y a las interferencias que pudiera captar el mismo, y al posible PICO de RESONANCIA que tenga el mismo.
La idea del ampli UCD es usar el inductor de integrador (si se sacan las ecuaciones del circuito, se ve fácilmente, por comparación con las ecuaciones del circuito del ampli de Sorenson, que ambos amplis son iguales). Al usar el inductor de integrador, el mismo queda DENTRO del lazo de realimentación, por lo que las alinealidades y resonancias del mismo quedarán compensadas por el lazo de realimentación, lográndose distorsiones bajísimas, un factor de amortiguamiento extremadamente elevado, lo que permite controlar en forma efectiva cualquier parlante que se le conecte.
Y finalmente, usando un pequeño truco se eleva la frecuencia de autooscilación del UCD (si no se usara ese truco, la frecuencia de autooscilación sería también la de corte del filtro LC)... Se coloca un pequeño capacitor en la realimentación, de tal forma de compensar uno de los polos del filtro LC de salida con un 0 agregado por ese capacitor, y una resistencia en serie con ese capacitor para agregar un nuevo polo a una frecuencia de 200khz, aproximadamente (esa frecuencia es un valor de compromiso entre pérdidas de conmutación más elevadas (a mayor frecuencia), mayor residuo de modulación a la salida (a menor frecuencia), y mayor distorsión por tiempos muertos en la conmutación de los mosfets (a mayor frecuencia). 
Como dije, ese 0 y ese polo corren la frecuencia de autooscilación a 200khz, que es razonable para este uso en audio.
Sobre el tema de bombeo (bus-pump) , realmente existe, pero la etapa half bridge es más barata y sencilla de implementar, y la red de realimentación se vuelve más sencilla también. 
Y dado que el ampli autooscilante tiene tanto ancho de banda disponible para compensar alinealidades o variaciones en la tensión de alimentación, realmente no es un problema en lo más mínimo incluso usar una fuente no regulada para operarlo.
Sobre el tema de las distorsiones en los amplis clase D autooscilantes, están dadas principalmente por los tiempos muertos (para proteger de la conducción simultánea de ambos mosfets de salida), ya que cuando ambos mosfets están apagados, nada controla la tensión de salida en el parlante, quedando la misma fijada exclusivamente por elementos parásitos del circuito, y además, la otra cosa que influye en la distorsión de salida es la velocidad y ganancia del comparador (acá es tan sencilla la cosa como decir que a mayor ancho de banda de la realimentación, menor distorsión)

Bueh, suficiente! --- Tema demasiado largo!


----------



## Cacho

ejtagle dijo:
			
		

> Para nitai: El tema es realmente muy extenso, y no da para discutirlo con la profundidad necesaria en el foro ...


Primero: ¿Por qué no da? Está buenísima la discusión 
Segundo: 
Tercero: Qué importa si es largo si el contenido es lo interesante 

Saludos y de nuevo,


----------



## ejtagle

Para Cacho... No es que no sea posible discutir el tema, ni explicarlo, pero el formato de foro lo hace dificil: Un foro está pensado para ser algo relativamente dinámico, estilo conversación de amigos, donde todo queda registrado para bien o mal de los futuros participantes. Yo lo veo más como algo informal, charla entre amigos, que como un lugar para dar clase de algo 
 En el tema amplis UCD, llega un punto en que, para avanzar, es necesario hacer el desarrollo matemático del modelo (créanme, no es demasiado complejo pero tampoco es la sencillez), pero poner la deducción de las ecuaciones se hace dificil sin tener alguna herramienta para mostrar las fórmulas en forma más amigable que en "texto plano"... (ok, las podría incluir como imágenes, pero no en medio del texto, por ejemplo).
 Por otro lado, no estoy seguro si es realmente del interés de todos los que leen..  Son ecuaciones, es matemática pura, avanzada y bastante abstracta, y es tratar de sacar conclusiones de ellas... Por ahí, me parece que sería de sumo interés para algunos pocos, pero a la gran mayoría le resultaría bastante aburrido... No sé, no tengo una opinión formada sobre el tema...
 Si realmente es del interés de muchos este análisis, podríamos hacer un documentillo con algo más de teoría de las cosas... No sé, hay tantos detalles a tener en cuenta para llevar las ecuaciones a un ampli real de alta performance, que va a llevar su tiempo...

Enfin, saludos desde ya, nos vemos!


----------



## Cacho

ejtagle dijo:


> Yo lo veo más como algo informal, charla entre amigos, que como un lugar para dar clase de algo.


Bueno, lo mío tenía un punto (pero sólo uno o dos) de ironía. ¿Será que me estoy volviendo muy friki y me gustan ya demasiado las cosas muy técnicas? 

Desde hace tiempo se está barajando la posibilidad de incorporar un editor de ecuaciones, pero siempre hay un domingo siete en el medio, en general por problemas de seguridad. Con un poco de suerte, habrá algo de eso en un tiempo, pero no será muy pronto.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

*Acá* hay una invaluable información para iniciarse en este tema. No tiene pierde... Bueno, solo por el inglés pero, igual con práctica se entiende la mayoría de las cosas... Las matemáticas son universales (No así los conceptos escritos)...
Infinitas gracias por tu gran labor Ejtagle.

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

Bueh... Mientras me hago un tiempo para escribir el tutorial, les dejo el link a la página oficial del ampli clase D de Sorenson... Es muy básica, pero sigue siendo interesante, porque muestra cómo un controlador I puede usarse de ampli de audio: http://hem.passagen.se/johanps/class_D.htm 

Bueno, nos vemos!


----------



## luisgrillo

Se podra hacer el amplificador con logica difusa?

Creo que seria mas facil diseñar con este tipo de teorias que con la de control.


----------



## ejtagle

Hay mucha imaginación por estos lugares   --- Una parte importante de hallar solución a un problema dado, es saber usar las herramientas disponibles en forma adecuada, y no complicar inutilmente la solución... Hay gente que querria implementar el lazo y el compensador del UCD con un DSP... y es posible , y se ha hecho... (hay amplis digitales de 1 bit que usan ese método)... Pero se complica enormemente todo, y la performance del sistema, finalmente resultará ser igual o peor que con una implementación analógica... Recuerden un detalle: Estamos hablando de velocidades enormes de procesamiento, y para poder entrar los datos a un sistema digital, hay que digitalizar todo (tensión de alimentación positiva / negativa y tensión de salida como mínimo) con la misma precisión ( o aún más ) que la que se quiere obtener a la salida del ampli (porque eso es lo que limita la capacidad del compensador de disminuir la distorsión), lo que es complejísimo de llevar a la práctica... Lo que analógicamente es muy sencillo, en digital es muy complejo (porque hay que acondicionar los datos analógicos, digitalizarlos, como paso previo indispensable para poder procesarlos con algoritmos digitales, y ese proceso agrega retardos al bucle), y lo mismo, una vez obtenido el resultado digital, deberemos transformarlo a analógico de alguna forma (en este caso IR2110 + mosfets e inductor de salida), y en este caso, las ventajas de que fuera una implementación digital (repetibilidad, tolerancia de los componentes) es algo que justamente no es importante en un diseño UCD... Por eso, aprendamos a usar las herramientas en forma razonable y óptima, y no intentemos aplicar una misma herramienta como solución mágica para todo, porque usualmente no es asi: Cada herramienta tiene sus ventajas y sus desventajas para una tarea dada. La idea es usar las herramientas necesarias, pero para efectuar sólo las tareas en las que mejor funcionen, y no usar una misma herramienta para todo, porque lo más probable es que sea buena para una sola cosa y muy mala (o mediocre) para todo el resto 
Creanme, la teoria de control necesaria para entender el UCD no es compleja, por supuesto, algunas simplificaciones vamos a hacer 

Saludos!


----------



## Edr20

estas son las imaenes del amplificador que estoy intentando que funcione
Gracias y si se que me toca leerme todo el foro


----------



## dandany

Edr20 dijo:


> estas son las imaenes del amplificador que estoy intentando que funcione
> Gracias y si se que me toca leerme todo el foro



fijate que tenes una pista cortada...capáz eso sea el problema y el estaño ese es inadecuado para que se suelden bien los compoentes echalé un poco de resina o algo a la placa porque se te esta oxidando...un abrazo


----------



## luisgrillo

Edr20 dijo:


> estas son las imaenes del amplificador que estoy intentando que funcione
> Gracias y si se que me toca leerme todo el foro




Hay que cambiar los capacitores rojos que tienes de pares, esos capacitores son de polyester y se ha hablado bastante de que no sirven esos capacitores hay, pueden deteriorar la eficiencia de tu amplificador.

Cuanto voltage estas usando en el circuito?

Antes de soldar la targeta, tienes que checar que no tenga microcortos o microcortes.


Saludos.


----------



## Edr20

hola gracias por contetar eso cortes se los hice yo para probar fijate que si cortas esas patas y los tocas ara funcionar cada mostet por separado y uno de los lados lado no esta funcionando da la casualidad que es del lado de la parte del integrado que lleva el diodo de alta velocidad uf4004, este amplificador lo estoy alimentando con  52 voltios + y 52 -. espero que no se me allan dañado los ir2110 ya que no se consiguen y me toco mandarlos a pedir, una cosa que si me e dado cuenta y no se si sea un error a mi da 52 voltios en el filtro de 10uf que esta en la salida del diodo uf4004 y creo que no es normal. voy a probar mañana con cambiarle el diodo que le puse por otro de otra referencia y cambiarle los filtros por ceramicos lo malo es que aca no se consiguen ceramicos de mas de 50 voltios.

por otro lado mañana subo la foto de la bobina que hice a ver si tiene algun error.
no tengo mas nada que decir por ahora
gracias


----------



## clemen

Para Edr20
El tip 31 debe hacer contacto con el disipador. Alcanzo a ver que esta separado y al parecer tienes un aislante sobre el disipador. Ya hicistes las pruebas recomendadas por el Sr, ejtagle en las paginas iniciales de este foro?.


----------



## Edr20

buenas. como ya havia dicho antes el amplificador solo me sirbe la mitad aun estoy viendo el porque pasa esto e llegado a la conclucion 1 que no oscila 2 que el integrado esta dañado (cosa que no creo porque ya lo cambie ya que mande a pedir 2 y me da el mismo resultado) 3 el diodo de ultra repido no sirbe la referencia que le puse. 4 no sirbo para armar un amplificado clase D ya que siempre tengo un problema. 5 aqui en barranquilla colombia no sirbe esa tecnologia XD.

yo cambie el diodo uf4004 que no consegui por uno pr1004g rf107 hoy voy a probar un 1n4936 a ver que sucede

Mi pregunta es si. si es posible que si el amplificador no esta oscilando por x o y motivo el el ir2110 solo funcione la mitad?
e colocado un condenso de 250v 1uf en la salida en ves de el 1.5uf ya que aqui no consigo esa referencia, lei que anteriormente habia alguie que coloco uno de 680 y le dijeron que mejor uno de 1uf.

que debo de hacer en el caso que mi daño sea porque no oscila.

preferiria que no comenten si no saben o solo van a criticar yo se que no se mucho de electronica ya que esto lo aprendi leyendo y me tomo esto como un hoby y mi idea es aprender 
Gracias


----------



## alejandrow999

Edr20 dijo:


> hola gracias por contetar eso cortes se los hice yo para probar fijate que si cortas esas patas y los tocas ara funcionar cada mostet por separado y uno de los lados lado no esta funcionando da la casualidad que es del lado de la parte del integrado que lleva el diodo de alta velocidad uf4004, este amplificador *lo estoy alimentando con  52 voltios + y 52 -*. espero que no se me allan dañado los ir2110 ya que no se consiguen y me toco mandarlos a pedir, una cosa que si me e dado cuenta y no se si sea un error a *mi da 52 voltios en el filtro de 10uf que esta en la salida del diodo uf4004* y creo que no es normal. voy a probar mañana con cambiarle el diodo que le puse por otro de otra referencia y cambiarle los filtros por ceramicos lo malo es que aca no se consiguen ceramicos de mas de 50 voltios.
> 
> por otro lado mañana subo la foto de la bobina que hice a ver si tiene algun error.
> no tengo mas nada que decir por ahora
> gracias



C6 (10uF) actúa como fuente flotante, y permite que el IR2110 active el MOS superior. En dicho capacitor deberían haber aproximadamente 12V (tal vez un poquito menos). Pero según lo que contás dicho capacitor está totalmente descargado. 
Hacé una prueba: medí la tensión que hay en ese capacitor. Si te da mucho menos de 12V, medí la tensión en C18  (entre el colector del TIP31C y el negativo).
Creo que pasa por ahí, pero si no es, ya empezamos a descartar fallas....

Saludos.


----------



## Edr20

bueno gracias a todos ya probe la oscilacion y no estaba oscilando bien por eso no funcionaba el problema fue el la bobina que la estendi a una baquela aparte de un crosover pasivo que modifique para este amplificador colocando la bobina en la baquela funcionaba mejor aun con problemas decidi volver a colocar los componentes que originalmente venian en el plano y mejoro ya no se calienta y me funciona muy bien siempre lo e probado con un bonbillo de 110 en la entrada de el traformador y este no llega a preder casi solo se ve el filamento rojo indicando que funciona bien y no hay consumos de mas

tego otra pregunta este amplificador lo estoy alimentando con 52v dc por rama osea 104v totales con 6 amp no se calcular cuanta potencia me da esto en el amplificador el transformador esta echo a mano por mi y lo hice segun los calculos para que me de 550w pero no se como calcular cuanto vatiage me da el amplificador con estos parametros que les doy

Gracias me funciono perfectamente le puse un filtro pasabajos y me esta funcionando perfectamente aunque suena muy bajo ya que este parlante le e cambiado de amplificador muchas veces siempre mejorando la potencia y me a funcionado mejor con el amplificador classe D UDC que da 250w pero llegaba un tiempo en que el amplificador explotaban los MOTFET por eso decidi armar este espero que a este no le pase nunca XD


----------



## seaarg

Buscando unas notas para la fuente para este ampli, encontre esto (en ingles)

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/power-supplies/78928-synchronizing-sg3525.html

Muy interesante para implementar en una smps si por casualidad las frecuencias de esta y el ampli empiezan a batirse. No tengo idea si esto puede suceder o no.

Al que le interese, el tanto el TL494 como el SG3525 tienen la posibilidad de manejarse "externamente" en frecuencia.


----------



## 0110110h

Alguien tiene idea si seria posible sustituir el IR2110 por un par de drivers discretos hechos con bipolares como los usados para las fuentes SMPS, aunque se perdiera algo de calidad en el proceso, de todas formas lo quiero para un subwoofer para el auto y no necesito que sea HIG END. Les dejo una imagen del driver discreto. Saludos.


----------



## guille2

Hola porque no construyes el ampli del tl074 que te da 200W en 4ohms y usa esos drivers, hasta lo podes usar sin inductor para un subwoofer.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

guille2 dijo:


> Hola porque no construyes el ampli del tl074 que te da 200W en 4ohms y usa esos drivers, hasta lo podes usar sin inductor para un subwoofer.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/
> Saludos


Lee a partir de este comentario:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/375671/


----------



## alejandrow999

0110110h dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea si seria posible sustituir el IR2110 por un par de drivers discretos hechos con bipolares como los usados para las fuentes SMPS, aunque se perdiera algo de calidad en el proceso, de todas formas lo quiero para un subwoofer para el auto y no necesito que sea HIG END. Les dejo una imagen del driver discreto. Saludos.



La idea no es mala... pero el problema es controlar el MOS superior. Lo que hace práctico al IR2110 es justamente tener un driver flotante, y otro fijo. Ejtagle no era partidario de usar drivers discretos, porque hay que evitar a toda costa la saturación de los BJTs, so pena de accionar ambos MOS al mismo tiempo (y el desastre asociado), y eso, en los diseños discreotos habituales, suele implicar diodos especiales que acá cuesta conseguir (al menos en Argentina).
Acá hay un hilo que, si no lo viste antes, te puede interesar:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificador-clase-d-200w-13986/

Saludos.


----------



## davidw

Quiero cooperar y he aquí algo sobre núcleos toroidales para los que tengan dudas sobre como hacerlos, también me intereza este amplificador para el auto y quisiera una fuente SMPS de 1.5 kw, así que si alguien tiene algo al respecto se lo agradecería.


----------



## Jadacuor

Por fin!!!! he llegado al final de este post, luego de que Fogonazo muy amablemente me redirigiera hasta aqui para encontrar solucion a un problema que se me esta presentando con los drivers ir2110 para activar los igbts para un SVPWM...
El problema se presenta con los igbts de la parte superior, no quedan bien polarizados y se calientan debido al voltaje  VCE, aunque se supone que los drivers deberian eliminar este problema, parece que no lo hacen o yo debo estar haciendo algo mal.


Ver el archivo adjunto 42609

Todo lo anterior hace parte de un proyecto que debo presentar en la universidad dentro de 15 dias, y su nombre es Control SVPWM de un Motor 2 HP/ trifasico 230/480...
otra duda que me surge (despues de casi-leer 71 paginas de este super-post) es que pienso obtener la alimentacion directamente de la linea de corriente domiciliaria que aqui en Colombia es de 110/120VCA y rectificarla y filtrarla obteniendo asi mas o menos 170vrms, ¿habria inconvenientes en hacer esto ulitmo?, ¿aun asi no es muy bajo voltaje para el motor?...
muchas gracias por la valiosa que me puedan brindar...


PD: No es que sea muy aficionado a los amp de audio pero recuerdo que tengo como 4 irfp250 descansando por ahi y va tocar ponerlos a hacer algo, y que mejor que este gran amplificador que el amigo eduardo (ejtagle) ha querido compartir con toda la comunidad de este foro y que entre todos han sabido darle forma y haciendo sus aportes, felicitaciones!!

Saludos!!


----------



## alejandrow999

Bueno, jairo:
- El tema de los IGBTs, según lo que vos mismo comentás, está relacionado con el encendido de los IGBTs superiores. Lo má sencillo que te puedo indicar es (con los recaudos necesarios) medir la tensión de ese capacitor que actúa como fuente flotante, con un multímetro preferentemente digital 8para que n ose descargue y te mida cualquier cosa). Si la tensión es muy inferior a la necesaria, lo más probable es que tengas problemas con el diodo rápido UF4007 (o el que uses). A varios acá les pasó eso....
- Si querés accionar un motor de alterna, con mandos para alta tensión y todo bien aisladito, no debería haber problema en conectar a la red directamente. Aunque te conviene agregar por algún lado algunas protecciones.
PERO si cambiás de idea y pensás usarlo para audio, la idea es *MUY PELIGROSA* y vas a tener problemas por todos lados. 
Lo aclaro por las dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## Jadacuor

graciuas por la respuesta... otra cosa es que tengo la duda sobre la conexion que tengo antes de la compuerta de los igbt, pues la copie de algo que vi en un video y viendo la conexiones que hacen en este post para el amplficador de audio veo que difieren, si alguien me puede aclarar eso muchas gracias


este es el video:


----------



## ejtagle

jairo cuero: Bueno, yo ando en un proyecto similar (SVPWM para un motor trifásico , un "poquito" más grande...  ... IGBTs superiores calentando... Como te dijeron, podés tener problemas con la fuente flotante superior, o talvez problemas con el diodo de la fuente flotante (para alta tensión es MUY importante que sea ULTRA rápido... de la serie MUR, por ejemplo), además, está el tema de la frecuencia de trabajo (más de 20khz es totalmente desaconsejable para motores... los IGBTs son dispositivos mucho más lentos que un MOSFET, por lo que si van demasiado rápido, puedes destruirlos (SOA y 2nd breakdown)... o recalentarlos... Por último, no todos los IGBTs tienen diodo interno... que es indispensable para manejar cargas inductivas tales como un motor (si no lo tienes, tendrás que agregarlo)... Por último, si quieres un poc más de ayuda, sería bueno que postees el circuito, al menos la parte que maneja el IGBT... Aunque, como dato, el circuito sería casi igual al del ampli, pero, posiblemente con resistencias más altas de gate, y sin la necesidad del diodo en antiparalelo a la misma (el deadtime suele manejarse con el mismo micro... Enfin... 
Saludos.
Eduardo


----------



## Jadacuor

gracias eduardo, he creado un tema por aparte para no desvirtuar este que esta mas por el lado de los amplificadores de audio, asi que agradezco a cualquiera de ustedes que pueda echarse una psada por alli y ayudarme , gracias de nuevo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/modulacion-svpwm-problemas-diseno-driver-igbts-46194/


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimado Eduardo : Culpa tuya y de mi hijo que es bajista y no hay potencia que le alcance , me he sumergido en esto de la Clase D . Me encantan tus diseños tan austeros .He armado el primer diseño con el TL074 y ANDA MARAVILLOSO, pero me he cansado de quemar etapas ( unas 6) , la mayoria por muerte espontanea SOBRE TODO AL ENCENDER , que termina en un tremendo corto de los 2 Mosfet y todos los transistores drivers. Lo atribuyo a la mala calidad de componentes que consigo y que calientan muchisimo ya que el diseño es jugado...
Ahora armé 2 de este ultimo diseño . El primero "voló" al intentar hacer la prueba de unir las patas del LM311 como sugeris en la secuencia de puesta en marcha.( quedo archivado hasta que tenga tiempo)
El segundo , arrancó muy bien , solo que al instalarlo en un gabinete metalico empece a tener ruidos horribles de autointerferencia .
Pregunto:
- Alguna idea de como hacer que el primero de los diseños funciones mas aliviado?
- Alguna idea de montaje ademas de alejar la bobina y la entrada de la salida?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Miren el mosfet que me encontré en una cabina autoamplificada Berhinger.

Estaba en la etapa de salida clase D que maneja el parlante de 15".

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Miren el mosfet que me encontré en una cabina autoamplificada Berhinger.
> 
> Estaba en la etapa de salida clase D que maneja el parlante de 15".
> 
> Saludos



Se ve interesante ese modelo de Mosfet... ¿Que tipo de encapsulado tiene?
Los últimos modelos de International Rectifier son muy raros de encontrar... Y vaya que son costosos. Es una lástima que solo haya unos cuantos modelos de 250V y solo Uno de 300V.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Se ve interesante ese modelo de Mosfet... ¿Que tipo de encapsulado tiene?
> Los últimos modelos de International Rectifier son muy raros de encontrar... Y vaya que son costosos. Es una lástima que solo haya unos cuantos modelos de 250V y solo Uno de 300V.



El que tenia la cabina era de encapsulado TO220.


----------



## Ratmayor

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> El que tenia la cabina era de encapsulado TO220.


 
Ese tambien lo usan los amplis Clase D Home theater JVC, algunos amplis Clase D BOSS y algunas fuentes de televisores Philips, pero aqui son ultra caros  Como ven el 31N20? lo he encontrado en varios amplis para audiocar clase d...

Saludos


----------



## el anciano

Para Eduardo jose Tagle, excelente aporte para la escucha de la calidad de audio, felicitaciones por tan buen proyecto... gracias por enseñarlo y explicarlo, son buenos tus conocimientos en este tema... muchos exitos...

 me podrias decir que frecuencia de corte tienes en el filtro paso bajo de salida, puesto que en otro post (potencias digitales) pusiste una bobina de 16uH, y  en este pones una de 30uH, he calculado las frecuencias y no rondan exactamente en los 22000 Hz, dime si es que tiene que ver con la frecuencia de conmutación de los mosfets, o no? porque el cambio??

disculpa si la pregunta es muy tonta, pero estamos para aprender...

otra cosita en donde vivo las tiendas de electronica no se consiguen resistencias Metalfilm me recomiendan resistencia de porcelana, no se que opines de ellas...sin embargo insistiré en encontrarlas por lo de la calidad del audio, y eso es lo que me gusta...

saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Sobre el tema de los valores del filtro LC de saldia, no da exactamente la misma frecuencia... Lo importante es que de un poquito por arriba de los 22khz... pero no demasiado... unos cuantos posts más atrás están las fórmulas para calcularla.. En teoría, la frecuencia del filtro LC no afecta a la frecuencia de oscilación del ampli.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimados: El proyecto paso su prueba de fuego! Despues de algunas horas de burn-in , lo monté en gabinete , y lo use de improvisado DJ en una fiesta familiar como subwoofer. Hermoso!! se banco varias horas a muy buena potencia y calidad . Como siempre digo , un amplificador no "suena" sino que debe ser como el agua ( y tambien el vodka dicen ) mientras mas inodoro e incoloro , mejor.
Este diseño creo que cumple las condiciones pese a lo que me costo hacerlo andar. Viva la Clase D .Brillante mi colega Tagle !!!


Por problemas que tuve de intermodulacion entre placas , recomiendo armar sino 2 fuentes , al menos DOS RECTIFICADORES y FILTRADOS independientes. No puedo corroborarlo aun ya que abandone el primer proyecto No UCD , y aun no tengo dos placas listas del actual .

Las bobinas mias las arme en un nucleo de transformador cuadrado de 20mm . Las vueltas exactas no las tengo ya que termine ajustandolas con un inductometro . Pero no estas muy lejos si las haces considerando un diametro intermedio entre el maximo y el minimo del cuadrado segun el calculo de la pagina recomendada por Tagle.

Ah, con respecto a nucleo de transformador me refiero a un molde plastico que cuesta centavos y lo compre en el mismo lugar que el alambre.... no me referia a material magnetico.


----------



## Fogonazo

AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> .....Ah, con respecto a nucleo de transformador me refiero a un molde plastico que cuesta centavos y lo compre en el mismo lugar que el alambre.... no me referia a material magnetico.


Eso sería el "Carrete" del transformador.


----------



## AntonioAA

Help!  Estoy echando a andar mi segunda placa y tengo el siguiente problema: No funciona, segun las pruebas de arranque sugeridas, al puentear las patas 3 y 4 del LM311 VOLARON LOS MOSFET y casi la fuente... Ergo , quiere decir que condujeron los 2 a la vez.Los quite y la parte "LOW" conmuta bien , pero no asi la "HI" . Puede ser atribuible a la "Fuente flotante" compuesta por el TIP31... NO mido nunca 10V entre patas 5 y 6 del IR2110. Ahora puse los nuevos mosfet....pero no puedo volver a probar para que no pase lo mismo. Estoy en la duda si es el IR2110 , la fuente flotante parece estar bien pese a no medir lo que indican. *Agradezco cualquier sugerencia* ,estoy perdido.


----------



## Tacatomon

Remplaza el IR2110 y la fuente de 12V para este y no te olvides de poner una serie para las pruebas!!!

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias ! pruebo....


----------



## luisgrillo

Recomiendo que antes de hacer pruebas con la placa terminada, NO soldar el mosfet de la rama positiva.

En la salida del ir2110 que queda libre(pin 7), conectar un diodo led con su respectiva resistencia a Vs (pin 5 en ir2110).

Hacen las prueba quitando el lm311 y en donde va el pin 1, deberá de estar activado el mosfet ya soldado. cuando hagan el puente a +3Vcc debe de dar un destello el led. Con esto evitan que exploten los mosfet y pueden revisar  los errores que puedan haber.


----------



## AntonioAA

gracias luisgrillo ! apenas pueda pruebo , porque ya he volado varios mosfet. Al menos no son tan caros!

Otra pregunta abusando de vuestra sabiduria: Hay en la web algun apunte o descripcion mas detallada del IR2110 ? Tengo la hoja tecnica y realmente no me aclara nada sobre como funciona, nunca he trabajado con estos dispositivos.Sorry la ignorancia.


----------



## ragaman

Hola a todos, arme esta amplificador, me quedo bien coqueto, pero tengo un problema con el, cuando suena a bajo volumen funciona perfectamente, pero al subirle el volumen empieza a distorcionar el amplificador, lo conecte a un osciloscopio digital y puede observar que el amplificador no esta conmutando simetricamente, es decir, la frecuencia del pwm del gate M1 esta en torno a 145KHz pero al medir la frecuencia del gate de M2 esta oscila su valor de frecuencia 95kHz- 145KHz, alguien le ha pasado algun problema similar ??


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, Lo que mencionas es interesante. No he tenido la posibilidad de analizar las señales de control del amplificador... Puede que los detalles de la distorsión a altos voltajes de salida se deba a una conmutación asimétrica. Es rato, por que si M1 se apaga, M2 Enciende y viceversa; siempre en la misma frec.


----------



## AntonioAA

Amigos: He estado un poco perdido por cuestiones de trabajo. 
Recien leo unos post que hablan de un *ruido parecido a chasquidos *( Tocatamon y Monsalvo) , les quiero contar que yo venia usando el ampli con una salida de auricular ligeramente atenuada y todo bien. Cuando quise conectarlo a traves de mi crossover diy , empezaron dichos chasquidos. La salida del mismo es un TL074 re-convencional . Desconozco la impedancia del LM311 al que se entra casi directo , de modo que hice unas pruebas "a lo bestia" y me salieron bien : Puse la entrada a un potenciometro de 50KOhm que de paso me sirve de volumen y se soluciono todo, ergo , era problema de impedancias. No me da el cuero para darme cuenta cual es el problema pero mas se por viejo que por diablo.....
Espero sirva. 

Ahora pregunto yo: como les dije una de las placas anda casi perfecto , no calento nada nunca , calidad impecable etc etc . La otra NO la pude hacer andar , estoy esperando un cargamento de IR2110 y IRFP250 para seguir quemando, digo probando. El conjunto de transistores conmuta perfectamente , NO hagan la prueba de poner el Led a la salida como sugirio luisgrillo , ya que vole el 2do 2110 .....
La fuente compuesta por el TIP31C y el zener anda de maravilla, da 12V RESPECTO DE LOS -40...
Lo que NO entiendo es como puedo cargar C6 a 12V ! 
He revisado toda esa parte del circuito y no veo problema . Estoy por cambiar el UF4004 , que si bien lo mido y esta bien puede ser que no este funcionando bien. 
El problema que tengo es que conecto y conducen ambos Mosfet, volando al instante.....
Gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, los chasquidos/distorsión solo se presentaba a altas potencias (+-90V) y pues es como una distorsión pero mucho antes de alcanzar una potencia alta... Yo confío que con un inductor bien dimensionado esto va a desaparecer.

Por lo del diodo, esta mejor y otras se las paso de un comentario de un user de DiyAudio:

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/clas...1200-watts-using-2-mosfets-2.html#post2189572

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias por el dato! , te reitero te fijes en lo que te comenté , yo tampoco pensaba que era por la entrada ....


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, Ahí si está rara la situación que comentas. Si la fuente de 12V regula bien, deben de aplicarse ese voltaje al condensador. Para las pruebas siempre es bueno una lampara serie y de preferencia a bajo voltaje por rama (+-35V) ya que la en este caso cualquier desperfecto puede llegar a ser desastroso... Por lo del diodo, pues podrías remplazarlo por uno en buen estado, o el condensador ya se puso en corto  Si que está raro. No está de más revisar pistas cortadas o soldaduras frías.

Saludos!


----------



## clemen

En la configuracion puente o BTL una tarjeta del amplificador reproduce lel semiciclo pisitivo de la señal y la otra el semiciclo negativo por lo tanto el parlante va conectado a los bornes marcados como positivos en la salida de parlantes(generalmente de color rojo) mientra que a los bornes negativos no se conecta nada,  pero ademas debes agregar un circuito a la entrada del amplificador para que te entregue las señales que requiere el amplificador para trabajar en esta configuracion. Yo particularmente utilizo un circuito elaborado con el lm 324 o tl 074 en el cual coloco dos operacionales como sumadores de la señal estereo un tercer opracional preamplifica la señal sumada y el cuarto operacional trabaja como inversor.


----------



## nitai

Aqui va mi pequeño aporte al tema, pido disculpas si hay errores de ortografia.


----------



## ibdali

Hola, me llama algo la atención la inductancia del filtro de salida, no debería variar según la tensión aplicada ?

Ya que supongamos una onda portadora de 300khz, con 30uH del inductor, esto nos daría 56ohm de resistencia(reactancia), lo que para tensiones bajas puede ser suficiente, pero para tensiones mayores no debería aumentarse??

Me refiero que a mayor tensión ,mayor será la corriente de la onda portadora que circulará por la carga. Bueno, en realidad a mayor tensión también se podría aumentar la capacidad del capacitor(valga la redundancia).


----------



## ejtagle

No, no hay que alterar ni capacitor ni inductor de salida... Porque esos son los que dan la frecuencia máxima amplificable de audio, y si se altera su valor, entonces no tendrán un amplificador de alta fidelidad, ya que no será capaz de amplificar todo el rango de frecuencia de audio en forma correcta.
 Hay una cosa que están perdiendo de vista: Si hacen un amplificador de 1200Wrms, es porque le piensan conectar un (o varios) parlantes para llegar a esa potencia. En cuyo caso, un poco más de residuo de frecuencia de conmutación a la salida, es irrelevante... Para un parlante de 1200Wrms, tener 10Wrms de residuo de alta frecuencia es irrelevante, no es perjudicial en lo más mínimo... y además no se oye.
 Ahora, si hacen un ampli de 1200Wrms, lo alimentan para que dé los 1200Wrms a la salida, y le conectan un parlante de 10Wrms... bueno, entonces están en serios problemas... porque, van a terminar quemando el parlante... Pero... así no hubiera residuo de frecuencia de switching, también terminarían quemando el parlante... porque el menor ruido que fuera amplificado superaría los 10Wrms de su parlante, y lo desconaría... Ésto se aplica NO SOLO a amplificadores clase D, sino a cualquier clase de amplificador... Por eso:
 La regla Nro 1 para construir un amplificador es que el ampli debe hacerse para una potencia similar a la de los parlantes a manejar, y JAMAS debe hacerse un ampli de muy mucha más potencia (3 veces ya es demasiado!) que los parlantes a manejar, por el riesgo enorme de quemar los parlantes...
 Todo en su justa medida: Bafles, Parlantes, fuente y amplificador son una misma unidad que amplifica sonido, y para su correcto funcionamiento, DEBEN estar pensados para que sean compatibles entre sí y se complementen, para que funcionen en forma adecuada. Sino, la cosa siempre terminará en desastre... ya sea por cosas quemadas, rotas, o por la incapacidad de obtener un sonido razonablemente bueno.

Saludos!


----------



## ibdali

claro, tienes razón "ejtagle" , que aumentando el valor del capacitor o del inductor cambiaríamos la frecuencia de corte, y esto provocaría perdida de calidad de la señal.

Pero, claro, el residuo de la señal portadora es mayor, en cuyo caso se podría aumentar el orden del filtro, pero sin alterar la frecuencia de corte, pero seria algo caro.

Había pensado que podría ser problemático, porque mayor corriente de la onda portadora circularía hacia la carga, aunque es verdad que seria insignificante.

Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

Tampoco es posible aumentar el orden del filtro de salida, porque si lo hicieras, el ampli ya no funcionaría con el principio UCD. 
Para poder realimentar desde la salida del filtro, TIENE QUE SER, SI o SI, de 2o orden, con un desfasaje de 180 grados máximo. Mayor desfasaje implicaría que el ampli osclle a la frecuencia de corte del filtro.. O SEA, si ponés un filtro de 3r o mayor orden, y realimentás desde la salida del mismo, el ampli oscilaría a la frecuencia de corte del filtro... 20khz, destruyendo los parlantes en forma casi inmediata.
Y si no realimentás desde la salida del filtro, entonces, realmente no tiene sentido hacer un ampli UCD... sería más sensato hacer algo del estilo "SwitchingAmp", como el publicado inicialmente en el otro hilo, con el TL074.
Por favor, está todo realmente muy explicado en este mismo thread... Hay que leer!

"ejtagle" :enfadado:


----------



## ibdali

ok, "ejtagle", comprendido, no te enojes, je!je!

saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon

En lo que se tiene que echar ganas en el filtro de salida, sin duda tiene que ser lo más lineal y eficiente posible. En este caso se hace indispensable la bobina con núcleo.

Una duda Eduardo, y si se integrada el segundo filtro pero después de el primero, para evitar la re-alimentación. Minimizaría el residuo switching pero no corregiría las a-linialidades introducidas por este último...

Estos comentarios son de DiyAudio.http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/clas...200-watts-using-2-mosfets-17.html#post2394480

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

Es tal como dices, tacatomón


----------



## nitai

Iniciado por AntonioAA: ahora sé que mi problema es de SHOOT-THROUGH.... pero no     
                                          Se como arreglarlo!.
Mira en el problema del disparo continuo, la forma de arreglarlo es estudiando la capacitacia de entrada de los mosfets de conmutación que vas a usar. La finalidad del circuito driver (IR2110) es cargar lo mas rápidamente posible las capacidades parásitas inherentes de los mismos es decir (Cgd, Cgs, Cds) las cuales las encontras en las hojas de datos como (Cds=Coss-Crss,  Cgs=Ciss-Crss, Cgd=Crss), y hay diferencia entre uno y otro modelo de transistor, por eso no estoy de acuerdo que cualquier mosfet funcione con ese esquema de conmutación. En particular yo use los IRF540 (en potencias chicas-50Wrms), con la Rg=39(Ohm) y andan muy bien,  los probé con una potencia PWM (no UCD) con frecuencia de conmutación de 200khz, y me anduvo muy bien. Cuando empece el diseño de la potencia usaba otros mosfets de mayores capacidades parásitas y se me vivían quemando los transistores y el IR2110.
Lo mismo que en el diseño de las fuentes conmutadas  usando estos transistores obtuve un rendimiento cercano al 94% y cuando al mismo circuito en la misma plaqueta le ponía por ejemplo IRFZ48, el rendimiento bajaba al 15% !!!!!, y eso que la frecuencia de conmutación estaba por los 20khz !!, 10 veces menor que en este UCD.
Por eso mucho cuidado con la elección de los mosfets, con este esquema de excitación. Tal vez poniendo entre el IR2110 y los conmutadores algún buffer de corriente se mejore mucho el disparo continuo con transistores que tengan mayores capacidades parásitas. También podrías leer la pagina N°9  del documento de IR que pongo abajo.          
En general una cosa que me dio gran resultado es poner capacitores de 470uf entre el +V y masa y entre el –V y masa de la fuente de alimentación (deben ser puestos sobre la plaqueta del amplificador lo mas cerca posible del drenador del mosfet del lado de arriba y del surtidor del mosfet del lado de abajo), porque los mismos compensan muy bien las inductancias parásitas de los cables de la fuente de conmutación. Antes de colocar estos capacitores,  las formas de las ondas de conmutación  eran  rectangulares pero comenzaban con senoidales amortiguadas, y después de colocar los mismos eran rectangulares casi perfectas.
Otra cosa que hay que tener en cuenta es que  la fuente para el circuito de Boostrap tiene que ser no menor a 9 o 10Voltios porque sino empieza a trabajar el circuito cerrojo del IR2110 “Uvlockout”, y se produce un jitter(temblequeo) en las formas de ondas de conmutación, y el audio sale entrecortado.
Acá les dejo algunos apuntes.


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, Interesante información @nitai, El método que propone Eduardo es el de encontrar la Rgate por medio de una serie de pruebas para ver cual es la mejor para determinado mosfet de salida... El driver en sí maneja muy bien cualquier mosfet pero hay que encontrar la Rgate adecuada para esto. Lo de compensar las inductancias parásitas me parece muy bien.

¿Alguien ha implementado el Deadtime (Diodos 1N4148//10kOhms) antes del IR2110?

Saludos!


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/82153-nitai/


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias nitai!! .... lo miraré con calma antes de intentar el proximo incendio de 2110/irfp.... ahora estoy probando con IRF630 ... los del otro diseño , al menos son baratos! Lo que no me explico es como una de las placas anduvo PERFECTO y la otra me esta volviendo loco.


Amigos: Hoy arrancó mi segunda "bestia" !!! Gracias ante todo a Tacatomon, luisgrillo ,nitai y algun otro que se me escapa . Eso si, me hicieron ESTUDIAR !!! cuando estaba en la Facu , los mosfet se disparaban con gomera! Con la AN de nitai , pude entender el 2110 , resto pan comido , elabore una secuencia de arranque "segura" ( no muy distinta a la que expuso Tagle )  conectando de a poco los componentes "voladizos" . Si alguien lo quiere lo detallo.No descubre la polvora.
QUE TENIA?? ....NADA . No encontre defectos de placa ni soldadura ni de componentes. Despues de volar 2 juegos de IRFP y 2110 , algunos por errores mios, descubri que la fuente de 12V estaba quemada, es horrible lo que pasa cuando esto sucede ,pero no era el problema inicial . Quedara entre los designios oscuros de la electronica .
Me encanta la Clase D y tambien el diseño del Maestro Tagle !!


----------



## German Volpe

hola  a todos!
una pregunta. mi trafo es de 35 + 35 . que rectificado dan 50 + 50.
en el pdf en la parte que indican los distintos valores de cap. y restistencias, cual debo elegir??
el que dice + - 57v??? o  el anterior de + - 40 ???
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

voldemot dijo:


> hola  a todos!
> una pregunta. mi trafo es de 35 + 35 . que rectificado dan 50 + 50.
> en el pdf en la parte que indican los distintos valores de cap. y restistencias, cual debo elegir??
> el que dice + - 57v??? o  el anterior de + - 40 ???
> saludos



El de +-57VCD. Así lo he usado yo y hasta ahora no problem. Cambiando solo cuando se hacen pruebas a +-90VCD.!

Saludos!


----------



## maikyguitars

que tal....... oigan tengo una duda...... a los principios del post ejtagle dice que el diagrama estaba mal , que uno de los mosfet estaba alreves(solo que ya no encuentro esa entrada) , lo que quiere decir que ya la borraron , o que onda?por que aun tengo ese diagrama , ....... y este amplificador a lo que he leido sirve para frecuencias bajas , lo que quiere decir que no es para nada apto para full range , ......... gracias

para los que no tenemos un LCR (Bobinas, capacitores, resistencias) , es aconsejable hacer la bobina con la ayuda de un osciloscopio , y una frecuencia ya conocida , ej. 1khz..........


----------



## ejtagle

maikyguitars dijo:


> que tal....... oigan tengo una duda...... a los principios del post ejtagle dice que el diagrama estaba mal , que uno de los mosfet estaba alreves(solo que ya no encuentro esa entrada) , lo que quiere decir que ya la borraron , o que onda?por que aun tengo ese diagrama , ....... y este amplificador a lo que he leido sirve para frecuencias bajas , lo que quiere decir que no es para nada apto para full range , ......... gracias
> 
> para los que no tenemos un LCR (Bobinas, capacitores, resistencias) , es aconsejable hacer la bobina con la ayuda de un osciloscopio , y una frecuencia ya conocida , ej. 1khz..........



Wrong, wrong and wrong! -- No, el diseño UCD con el IR2110 nunca tuvo fallos en el diseño de la placa ni del diagrama (una versión anterior que no usaba el IR2110 tuvo, efectivamente, un error en la placa.. Pero no está en este hilo)...

¿ Leiste el hilo completo, para ser más exacto, el 1er post ? -- El diseño ES full range ... Y el título dice HighEnd... Creo que eso indica algo, no?  -- Leer, leer, leer y más leer.. ¿ insistí suficiente con eso de leer ?  ...

No es por ser malo, pero, es que sino, en vez de usar el tiempo en forma productiva, solucionando problemas que no aparecieron todavía, perdemos todos el tiempo repitiendo las mismas cosas una y otra vez :cabezon:

Ok, paz, lean y lean y lean, y que tengan feliz año nuevo


----------



## ejtagle

Eh, tacatomón... el post sobre eso de leer es en defensa de todos los que colaboran, eh! 

En realción a lo del offset, en realidad, pienso que la cosa va por el lado de conseguir un comparador con entrada de muy bajo offset... Está bastante difícil, porque por lo general, cuando tienen bajo offset, no son rápidos 

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> Eh, tacatomón... el post sobre eso de leer es en defensa de todos los que colaboran, eh!
> 
> En realción a lo del offset, en realidad, pienso que la cosa va por el lado de conseguir un comparador con entrada de muy bajo offset... Está bastante difícil, porque por lo general, cuando tienen bajo offset, no son rápidos
> 
> Saludos!



Sorry, debí de haber citado al otro compañero!!!  
Se podría compensar el offset como se hace en los amplificadores comunes, a la otra de conseguir un comparador con las características necesarias...

Acá hay algo que podría regular las diferencias del offset... un servo quizás...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/limpieza-48852/#post420755

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

Tienes razón... el offset se puede regular con un potenciómetro, en forma muy sencilla... o con un servo... la opción del servo es más compleja (son unos cuantos más componentes) ... Creo que un simple pote multivueltas puede llegar a ser más efectivo y barato  
Slds !

En realidad, el tema del offset no debería ser tan complejo... pero es cierto que no me convence demasiado el tema de regularlo... porque implica agregar resistncias de la entrada a positivo o a negativo, y eso implica acoplar ruido de la fuente al ampli.
Después de todo, 100mV no es nada, realmente... Hay amplis clase AB que tienen esa cantidad de offset de salida y nadie muere por ello


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> Tienes razón... el offset se puede regular con un potenciómetro, en forma muy sencilla... o con un servo... la opción del servo es más compleja (son unos cuantos más componentes) ... Creo que un simple pote multivueltas puede llegar a ser más efectivo y barato
> Slds !
> 
> En realidad, el tema del offset no debería ser tan complejo... pero es cierto que no me convence demasiado el tema de regularlo... porque implica agregar resistncias de la entrada a positivo o a negativo, y eso implica acoplar ruido de la fuente al ampli.
> Después de todo, 100mV no es nada, realmente... Hay amplis clase AB que tienen esa cantidad de offset de salida y nadie muere por ello



Lo que comentas es muy cierto. Realmente el Offset a la salida no es dañino en nada para el altavoz siempre y cuando sea pequeño y constante. El amplificador realmente funciona muy bien aún así. Ahora, quizás el tema del Offset sea inconveniente cuando se desee emplear transductores delicados, como los tweeter caros y altavoces pequeños ¿Que tan cierto es esto?.
Además, la implementación es cosa de experimentar, como lo es tambien controlar el DT desde las entradas del IR2110... En fin, hay mucho por mejorar!

Por ahora, estamos ensamblando los 2 amplificadores, cabe mencionar que los mosfet´s del nuevo UCD son los IRFP4232. Al parecer el diodo interno tiene un tiempo de racuperación mayor que el de los IRFP250 pero trabaja bien, tibios si acaso. La RG quedó con 22Ω, ya no pude bajarla más por que no encontré de 18Ω cerca . (Aunque pienso que estaban mejor las originales de 27Ohms, la capacitancia de estos mosfets es mucho mayor... Quizás menos perdidas por RDSon a costa de pérdidas en el diodo... Me falta mucho por estudiar!)


----------



## crazysound

Hola gente, esta pregunta es para Eduardo que es el diseñador, pero también me gustaría que todos opinen : se pueden cambiar los 2n5401 por mje350? Con el objetivo de bajarle la temperatura a la placa y evitar usar cooler.

Saludos....


----------



## ejtagle

Realmente, aunque capaz que funcionase ... realmente no debería calentar tanto. Hay 2 posibilidades preferibles: 
1) Ponerles un disipador (vienen!  )
2) Bajar la corriente del par diferencial (que bajaría la velocidad de los tr un poco, pero mucho menos que poner los mje350) - Bajar la corriente es simple: Multiplicá por 2 el valor de R3, R8 y R9 , y bajará la corriente a la mitad, y la disipación a la mitad... y la velocidad del par diferencial a la mitad (que no tiene relación directa con la frecuencia de conmutación, pero en un pequeño porcentaje la puede influir) - Aún así, pienso que no debería ser nesesario.. 

Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Gracias Eduardo, la verdad no sé cual es el límite termico de los tr , y no quiero conocerlo...jeje, pero calientan demasiado!!!! (podés aguantar unos segundos tocándolos). 

El tema también es que no quiero usar cooler. Voy a probar cambiando esas resistencias cuando tenga tiempo .

Gracias viejo.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Dibagando un poco por internet, me topé con este simpático circuito muting de JBL que es usado para los integrados IR2111, supuse que también podría aplicarse a este amplificador. Aqui lo dejo a ver que opinan...

​​


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Hola a todos, *QU*e inductancia le sentara mejor a esta etapa??
La de aire o la de nucleo de ferrita???(me refiero a la etapa clase D con 2 mosfet)
Tengo un chasis de una etapa quemada, tiene su transformador toroidal con su puente de diodos y banco de condensadores, y aun conserva el circuito de protecciones intacto, ya que va en un circuito aparte.El toroidal pesa unos 18 kilos, me imagino *QU*e sera capaz de alimentar cerca de 1000 watios constantes, la etapa era de unos 980 watios poniendo la salida de esta en bridge, asi que imagino que podra tirar perfectamente por dos modulos UCD de 400watios, a 8ohmios cada uno, ya que la fuente entrega unos 80 volts a 10 amperios rms incluso un poco mas, lo se porque medi la intensidad de esta cuando aun funcionaba a pleno rendimiento, y en modo bridge daba mas amperes, pero el tester tiene como limite 10 amperios, aunque puede llegar a medir unos 13 amperes asta probocar error (jejejeje, burradas mias).
Supongo que no tendre problemas de distorsion por falta de alimentacion ni nada de eso, lo que me da miedo es que aparezcan ruidos extraños, ya que eso me repatea un monton.

-Cambiando de tema, tengo una etapa de potencia de 1500 rms profesional,ya se imaginaran lo que suena eso,jejeje, y resulta que desde ace 1 año y pico se escucha por los altavoces un zumbido de red, al principio era muy tenue, pero cada vez va mas en aumento, no estoy muy seguro que puede ser,
tengo alguna hipotesis : 
 1-Los condensadores de alimentacion se estan agotando.
 2-Mal blindaje de los previos, se rompio algun cable de las masas de estos.
 3-El toroidal con el tiempo suele dar esos fallos(por experiencia lo se, ya me toco apretar el tornillo que trae en su parte central, el zumbido era brutal)

Por supuesto he comprobado que el zumbido no viene del exterior, desconecté las entradas de audio y sigue igual,he revisado el toroidal y lo aprete de nuevo, el zumbido disminuyo un poco, pero aun sigue escuchandose en los bafles, y no es de origen mecanico, este esta bañado en resina y no calienta nada y va metida entre 2 chapas de metal y sujeta al chasis por 5 tornillos con tuerca.
Solo pueden ser los condensadores, (que es 1 p*****da ya que son carisimos).
Si me he saltado algun otro detalle que puede probocar esto diganmelo porfavor.

(Por cierto, aun no he sido capaz de hacer que esta etapa distorsione,por mucha ganancia en graves que le meta ella tira por los sub como si nada,y en los medios y los agudos no se aprecia distorsion,jejeje,y por cierto, apenas se calienta)(pesa unos 26 o 27 kilos la etapa)
Me entran ganas de copiarla y postearla aqui para que la useis si quereis (construir quiero decir).


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Hola a todos, ke inductancia le sentara mejor a esta etapa??
> La de aire o la de nucleo de ferrita???(me refiero a la etapa clase D con 2 mosfet)
> ...



Para evitarse los problemas que implica diseñar una bobina con núcleo de aire, medir, hacerla... Y para los resultados que se obtienen... Es más recomendable comprarla. En mi caso, usé de 33µH @ 21A rms. El calentamiento es mínimo y el amplificador trabaja bien. No es por echarte miedo, pero ha estado algo difícil hacer que no se le cuele ruido al amplificador. Pero se puede, yo mismo lo he hecho.

Saludos!

PS: _Fotos._


----------



## AntonioAA

Disiento con Tacatomon ( con el mayor de mis respetos ) , hacer la bobina de aire es muy facil , solo hace falta un inductometro para poder medirla , si bien los calculos hechos con la pagina que sugirio Tagle dan muy bien . Yo lo hice con carreteles de transformador ( cuadrados ) . la hice con alambre esmaltado de 1mm de diametro y no calienta nada....Seria mejor hacerla con varios alambres finos.
Naders150 : Con respecto a la consulta sobre fuentes... nada es mejor que lo que uno ya tiene ! Usa lo que tengas que andan bien con cualquier cosa , te va a dar la potencia que pueda y eso es todo. Yo estoy probando una etapa con un trafito que no debe tener ni 100W y se porta muy bien , obvio que dentro de los limites de la potencia que puede dar. 
Edr20 : Respecto al IR2110 , el amigo nitai puso un link a las Aplication Notes de IR , muy buenas , de ahi podes ingeniarte para medir si el integrado esta funcionando .... CONTROLA QUE FUNCIONE LA FUENTE REGULADA , sino el efecto es desastroso , a mi me pasó.
Proba sin los transistores de salida , luego con solo la parte baja ( fijate el tutorial de puesta en marcha de Tagle. )


----------



## Tacatomon

AntonioAA dijo:


> Disiento con Tacatomon ( con el mayor de mis respetos ) , hacer la bobina de aire es muy facil , solo hace falta un inductometro para poder medirla , si bien los calculos hechos con la pagina que sugirio Tagle dan muy bien . Yo lo hice con carreteles de transformador ( cuadrados ) . la hice con alambre esmaltado de 1mm de diametro y no calienta nada....Seria mejor hacerla con varios alambres finos.
> Naders150 : Con respecto a la consulta sobre fuentes... nada es mejor que lo que uno ya tiene ! Usa lo que tengas que andan bien con cualquier cosa , te va a dar la potencia que pueda y eso es todo. Yo estoy probando una etapa con un trafito que no debe tener ni 100W y se porta muy bien , obvio que dentro de los limites de la potencia que puede dar.
> Edr20 : Respecto al IR2110 , el amigo nitai puso un link a las Aplication Notes de IR , muy buenas , de ahi podes ingeniarte para medir si el integrado esta funcionando .... CONTROLA QUE FUNCIONE LA FUENTE REGULADA , sino el efecto es desastroso , a mi me pasó.
> Proba sin los transistores de salida , luego con solo la parte baja ( fijate el tutorial de puesta en marcha de Tagle. )



Es bueno disentir con uno  Si no la vida no tendría sentido compañero!
Yo me refiero, a como mi caso, y el caso de la mayoría de los foreros que *No *contamos con un inductómetro. 
Un un poco más de esfuerzo al comprarla y obtienen el valor exacto y menos calor implícito en una bobina de toroide o Choke. Claro, también puede haber limitación a la hora de encontrarla... Yo tuve que pedirla al extranjero.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Divagando otro poco me tope con estos MosFETs, a mi criterio me gustaron bastante, a ver que opinan....

http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfs41n15d.pdf
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfi4227pbf.pdf
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfb5620pbf.pdf


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Divagando otro poco me tope con este MosFET, a mi criterio me gustó bastante, a ver que opinan....
> 
> http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfb5620pbf.pdf



Los tiempos de encendido y apagado son excelentes. Ni se diga de la capacitancia de entrada!
El único detalle es su RDSon. Es un IRFP250 Des-hidratado solo que Optimizado para Amplificadores Clase D. 

Hace no mucho adquirí un par de estos pequeños... Comparando parámetros son mucho más robustos, a costa un un poco más de pérdidas en ellos por conmutación que por resistencia de encendido! Hasta ahora todo Ok!.
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfp4232pbf.pdf

Saludos!

Edit: Los otros que agregaste Rat, también está chulos, Destacando el IRFI4227.


----------



## Ratmayor

Lo que me llamo la atencion del IRFB5620PbF es que segun International Rectifier es para amplificadores Clase D  pero es medio dificil de conseguir ahora que lo veo, creo que me ire por el que señalas o por el IRFB4229PbF.

La verdad quiero armar este ampli, pero con transistores TO-220 (Por cuestiones de espacio y por pura mania).

Otra preguntonta, el circuito original podría simplificarse usando el IRS2011?


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Lo que me llamo la atencion del IRFB5620PbF es que segun International Rectifier es para amplificadores Clase D  pero es medio dificil de conseguir ahora que lo veo, creo que me ire por el que señalas o por el IRFB4229PbF.
> 
> La verdad quiero armar este ampli, pero con transistores TO-220 (Por cuestiones de espacio y por pura mania).


Fíjate que hay algunos en TO220 con Fairchild, en la serie Q-Fet y la otra es umm.... Ahh, Uni-Fet. Tenía algunos TO220 en la mira, deja los busco y los posteo!

Saludos!

Edit: Claro! Se puede simplificar mucho el diseño con esos Drivers Optimizados. Solo un detalle, limitados a 200V del IC, solo sería viables amplificadores de menos de 95V por rama. En sí, este es un buen driver para los mosfets pequeños. Si tienes el instrumental y las ganas puedes experimentar! Yo que más quisiera, de verdad, solo que no tengo las herramientas necesarias y me prohibieron entrar a la prepa otra vez (Como egresado, ya no dejan que agarres los juguetes) XD XD XD jajajja


----------



## MAGNETRON27

OK, lo de los trafos esta aclarado, era lo *QU*e yo suponia.Los dos entregan max 650 W, Asi *QU*e son la cuenta para *QU*e la etapa *QU*e *QU*iero hacer con 2 UCD sea capaz de entregar cerca de 900 w en estereo y sin forzar al maximo los mosfet.
Yo soy de los que prefieren mucha potencia pero repartida en varias etapas, antes que una sola etapa de una potencia extrema, ya *QU*e rinden mas varias etapas con su respectivo altavoz *QU*e una sola con la misma potencia.Y tambien prefiero trabajar en 8 ohm, todo es mas estable, menos calentamientos, mejores respuestas en frecuencia, aun*QU*e aveces *H*ago configuraciones de torres de b*A*fles en 4 ohms, aumenta la potencia, pero se nota perdida de frecuencias.Ademas *QU*e altavoz conocen que aguante esas potencias de las que piden por aqui algunos???yo sinceramente prefiero altavoces con mucho SPL y una potencia moderada (ya *QU*e en e*LL*o va bastante dinero),vamos, *QU*e prefiero 4 bafles de 250 W rms cada uno* QU*e uno solo de 1000 W,estoy seguro *QU*e con 4 de 250 W soy capaz de dejar en ridiculo a cual*QU*ier bafle de 1000W, 4 mueven mas aire *QU*e uno, la presion sonora es mayor.Todo esto es por poner un ejemplo de lo *QU*e es la eficiencia, es verdad *QU*e resulta mas comodo a la *H*ora del transporte menos bafles y menos etapas y la misma potencia, pero el rendimiento no es el mismo, y por supuesto las frecuencias graves con altavoces pe*QU*eños por mucha potencia *QU*e estos soporten no son capaces de entregar esos graves profundos *QU*e nos dan esas sub sobredimensionadas *QU*e se ven por ahi y *QU*e tanto agrada admirar.


----------



## Tacatomon

Corrijo, el IRS2011 puede trabajar hasta con 200V simetricos... Sinceramente una LOCURA... Quien lo quiera llevar hasta el límite
A lo mucho, 115V por rama y siendo extremos para los mortales!

PS: @@magnetron27, con esos 80V, el amplificador vendría suministrando unos 360W contando pérdidas de 10% @ 8Ω

PS2: Algunos Mosfets interesantes de la Fairchild son: FDP33N25, FQP34N20, FDP51N25, FQA32N20 y FQA62N25C. Al menos hace unos 6 meses que les dí el último vistazo. Deben de haber versiones más interesantes ahora.


----------



## Cacho

Magnetrón, este es un foro técnico y no un chat de niños. Por favor, no importes los patéticos modismos usados en ese otro canal de comunicación. La "K" no reemplaza a otras letras.

Saludos.


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, hace poco me llego una targeta de lo que parece ser una fuente conmutada, y tiene cuatro mosfet, dos 2sk1019 y dos 2sk1941 cual de estos me servira para hacer el ampli ucd, o mejor compro los irfp260, que me recomiendan. aqui dejos los link de los datashet.


http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/60795/FUJI/2SK1019.html

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/2/S/K/1/2SK1941.shtml


----------



## MAGNETRON27

No entendiste, junto los dos transformadores para conseguir cerca de 95 voltios por rama y 14 amperios por rama,todo esto para alimentar en total de dos circuitos, es decir, 2 etapas de potencia UCD de Philips.
Sonido estereo!!!!!2 plaquitas cada una con sus 2 IRFP250 y su IR2110.


----------



## clother

Cacho dijo:


> Magnetrón, este es un foro técnico y no un chat de niños. Por favor, no importes los patéticos modismos usados en ese otro canal de comunicación. La "K" no reemplaza a otras letras.
> 
> Saludos.



Hermano Cacho tengo una conjetura, ya que tu eres el moderador quisiera saber si alguien ha armado este amplificador a su maxima potencia 1250w rms. para saber el tipo de bobina que utilizo el calibre del alambre. etc ya que yo pienso montarlo a +/-180VCC porq*UE* quiero sacar una potencia de 3kw RMS


----------



## Tacatomon

adrian2008 dijo:


> saludos, hace poco me llego una targeta de lo que parece ser una fuente conmutada, y tiene cuatro mosfet, dos 2sk1019 y dos 2sk1941 cual de estos me servira para hacer el ampli ucd, o mejor compro los irfp260, que me recomiendan. aqui dejos los link de los datashet.
> 
> 
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/60795/FUJI/2SK1019.html
> 
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/2/S/K/1/2SK1941.shtml



Ninguno de los 2 Sirve. Habría muchas pérdidas en ellos de conmutación y en Resistencia de Encendido. Es mejor comprar el IRFP250/260 o los recomendados a lo largo del tema 



MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> No entendiste, junto los dos transformadores  para conseguir cerca de 95 voltios por rama y 14 amperios por rama,todo  esto para alimentar en total de dos circuitos, es decir, 2 etapas de  potencia UCD de Philips.
> Sonido estereo!!!!!2 plaquitas cada una con sus 2 IRFP250 y su IR2110.



Ahhh, Si en total obtienes 95VCD por rama, estarías cerca de los 1250W con un solo amplificador y la mitad si se usan 2 amplificadores, esto a _Grosso Modo._ 



clother dijo:


> Hermano Cacho tengo una conjetura, ya que tu eres  el moderador quisiera saber si alguien ha armado este amplificador a su  maxima potencia 1250w rms. para saber el tipo de bobina que utilizo el  calibre del alambre. etc ya que yo pienso montarlo a +/-180VCC porq  quiero sacar una potencia de 3kw RMS




No de nuevo decía...


----------



## Cacho

clother dijo:


> ...quiero sacar una potencia de 3kw RMS


¿Otra vez?
Y yo que pensaba que habíamos llegado a un entendimiento..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/418035/ _
Por el nivel que demostrás tener, +-180V te van a hacer daño seguro y no quiero ser parte de eso. No cuentes conmigo para electrocutarte.

Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

jejeje pense que podia ahorrarme unos pesos con estos mosfet , pero bueno gracias por tu pronta respuesta tacatomon


----------



## Tavo

clother dijo:


> quiero sacar una potencia de 3kw RMS


No me hagás reír...  *3KW*... Contate otro dale...

Acá tenés tu respuesta, la que hace 1 mes leíste y estabas de acuerdo.


Cacho dijo:


> Por tu demanda de potencia, te comento que la tendencia mundial para sonido en vivo o grandes potencias de audio es *NO hacer amplis de varios miles de Watt, sino varios de 500-800W.* Por un lado, no son bestias ingobernables (o muy difíciles de gobernar); por otro, podés conseguir parlantes para conectarlos sin necesidad de poner varias cajas en serie-paralelo como para llegar a cubrir esa potencia; finalmente, si pasa algo con alguno de los amplis, los otros 5 o 6 siguen sonando y perdiste sólo una fracción del sonido. Con una sola bestia que tenga todo conectado, ante el menor problema se acaba la fiesta.


Buena respuesta. Inteligente tendencia la que comentás Cacho...

Slds.
PS: Solo de curioso, si algún día tuviese dinero para derrochar, pagaría a un par de ingenieros para que desarrollen este ampli alimentado con +-300VDC para lograr una potencia final de 11,250W RMS (si, 11.25KW).

Me gustaría oír como se siente el sonido *a 100 metros bajo la tierra.*


----------



## maton00

otro buen mosfet para probar  seria el '' IRFB42n20D '' o el  IRFB41N15D
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

adrian2008 dijo:


> jejeje pense que podia ahorrarme unos pesos con estos mosfet , pero bueno gracias por tu pronta respuesta tacatomon



Nada impide ponerlos a funcionar, quizás valgan para las pruebas, pero nada serio eh 
Acá tengo varios de los mismos usados para la conmutación de SMPS, nada más que nunca los he puesto para pruebas por que siempre se han comprado los mosfets adecuados. 
Necesito un amplificador de pruebas... de verdad que hace falta.


----------



## Tavo

maton00 dijo:


> otro buen mosfet para probar  seria el '' IRFB42n20D '' o el  IRFB41N15D
> saludos



Mmm... Viste el encapsulado que son esos MOSFETs?? Son TO220AB... Creo que bastante pequeños... Tienen una Rds(on) bajisima... el IRFB41N15D tiene 0,045 ohms...

Por qué querrías probarlos? Que le ves de interesante a esos MOSFETs?


----------



## clother

Tavo dijo:


> No me hagás reír...  *3KW*... Contate otro dale...
> 
> Acá tenés tu respuesta, la que hace 1 mes leíste y estabas de acuerdo.
> 
> Buena respuesta. Inteligente tendencia la que comentás Cacho...
> 
> Slds.
> PS: Solo de curioso, si algún día tuviese dinero para derrochar, pagaría a un par de ingenieros para que desarrollen este ampli alimentado con +-300VDC para lograr una potencia final de 11,250W RMS (si, 11.25KW).
> 
> Me gustaría oír como se siente el sonido *a 100 metros bajo la tierra.*



Gracias hermanos pero vuelvo con el tema por la duda que tengo de la bobina.. otra cosa quiero ver hasta donde se puede llegar con este power lo mas extremo con esa alimentacion. lo maximo que le puedo sacar porque al parecer con los IRFP 250 se puede alimentar con  +/-200vcc sin problemas. y si es por la tension de alimentacion no hay problema ya que he trabajado con tensiones mas elevadas en electricidad tomo las precausiones necesarias. solo quiero ver hasta que limites podemos llegar con esta joya


----------



## Tacatomon

Tavo dijo:


> Mmm... Viste el encapsulado que son esos MOSFETs?? Son TO220AB... Creo que bastante pequeños... Tienen una Rds(on) bajisima... el IRFB41N15D tiene 0,045 ohms...
> 
> Por qué querrías probarlos? Que le ves de interesante a esos MOSFETs?



Esos son mosfets Eficientes Tavo, eficientes en cuanto a tiempos de conmutación y pérdidas por RDSon. Son buenos candidatos. El IRFB42N20D puede disipar 330W. No son nada pequeños.



clother dijo:


> Gracias hermanos pero vuelvo con el tema por la duda que tengo de la bobina.. otra cosa quiero ver hasta donde se puede llegar con este power lo mas extremo con esa alimentacion. lo maximo que le puedo sacar porque al parecer con los IRFP 250 se puede alimentar con  +/-200vcc sin problemas. y si es por la tension de alimentacion no hay problema ya que he trabajado con tensiones mas elevadas en electricidad tomo las precausiones necesarias. solo quiero ver hasta que limites podemos llegar con esta joya



Compañero, Veo que tienes ganas de armarlo. Ok. Tu trabajo, va a ser *ENCONTRAR *El mosfet adecuado para lo que necesitas... Mencionas +-180VCD, eso equivale a mosfets con un VDS de 400V para ir seguros y con una RDSon mínima para evitar pérdidas en ellos. Mínimo hablamos de uno *20mΩ*

Cuando lo tengas, hablamos.

PS: El IRFP250 solo soporta máximos 100V por rama, 90V para dejar margen de seguridad...


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> Esos son mosfets Eficientes Tavo, eficientes en cuanto a tiempos de conmutación y pérdidas por RDSon. Son buenos candidatos. El IRFB42N20D puede disipar 330W. No son nada pequeños.


A lo que tavo creo que se refiere es al tamaño fisico, porque en cuanto el tamaño electrico es enorme  pensandolo bien me convencio el IRFB42N20D ese lo consigo hasta en las farmacias, en estos dias comienzo a romper cosas y hacer pruebas...


----------



## Cacho

clother dijo:


> ...quiero ver hasta donde se puede llegar con este power lo mas extremo con esa alimentacion.


Calculá a qué tensión podés llevar la alimentación y listo. Si no podés/sabés calcularlo, entonces la indicación es clara: No lo armes.

Así de simple.
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> A lo que tavo creo que se refiere es al tamaño fisico, porque en cuanto el tamaño electrico es enorme  pensandolo bien me convencio el IRFB42N20D ese lo consigo hasta en las farmacias, en estos dias comienzo a romper cosas y hacer pruebas...



Si, mas o menos eso pensaba. Pon noticias de tus probl.. Digo, Avances del proyecto! Ánimo Carlos!

¿Algún Mosfet de 400Vds y 0.02mΩ RDSon?



Cacho dijo:


> Calculá a qué tensión podés llevar la alimentación y listo. Si no podés/sabés calcularlo, entonces la indicación es clara: No lo armes.
> 
> Así de simple.
> Saludos



También la tarea es encontrar el mosfet adecuado, si es que lo localiza en sus tierras


----------



## clother

Cacho dijo:


> Calculá a qué tensión podés llevar la alimentación y listo. Si no podés/sabés calcularlo, entonces la indicación es clara: No lo armes.
> 
> Así de simple.
> Saludos



pues las especificaciones decia que se podia sacar hasta 11kw alimentandolo con +/-300vcc pero yo lo hare a +/-180 usare unas relaciones para no modificar transistores ejemplo "R3-120Ω" 120Ω=100vdc entonses 180vdc = ? entonses quedaria (120*180)/100 que me daria 216Ω asi pienso hacerlo. 

Voltage
usando la formula de potencia √(P*V) √(3600*4)=120V me daria a la salida de audio que es el mismo voltage AC que necesita para ser alimentado (120 0120) 120/0.7071 = 170VDC que es como lo quier alimentar. no se mi me explique bien o alguna duda.
SI se fijan es similar a los calculos del power de  1250. √(1250*4)=70.71v ese valor dara a la salida de audio y es el mismo valor del voltaje del secundario del trasformador (71 0 71) 70.71/0.7071 =100vdc que es con lo que se alimenta.

Corriente
para el mio seria √(P/R) -√(3600/4)= 30A /0.7071=42.5A picos
para el de 1250 √(1250/4)=17.67A/ 0.7071 da los 25A picos

Pienso Modificar el pcb para engrosar las pistas en el lado de potencia. pero primero les consulto antes de llevar a cabo este mega proyecto que en un futuro pienso aportar con imagenes y video 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## adrian2008

hola, aqui encontre un inductometro que se ve sencillo, sirve para construir la bobina de este ampli con mas precision. 

http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?C...metro_e_inductometro_con_PIC16F84_o_PIC16F628


----------



## Diego German

adrian2008 dijo:
			
		

> hola, aqui encontre un inductometro que se ve sencillo, sirve para construir la bobina de este ampli con mas precision.
> 
> http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Ci...84_o_PIC16F628



Se ve muy interesante habría que probarlo buen aporte adrian 

saludos...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

clother dijo:  
...quiero ver hasta donde se puede llegar con este power lo mas extremo con esa alimentacion.


lo dije antes y me reafirmo; yo prefiero usar varias etapas de potencia de 500 por 2, por poner un ejemplo, *QU*e usar una de 1000 por 1, por varias razones: 
1ª-los altavoces para esas potencias son mas caros,o tendria que hacer juego con varios bafles asta conseguir la impedancia correcta, perdiendo asi potencia, calidad y rendimiento.
2ª-con varias etapas puedes permitirte separar frecuencias, una etapa para cada tipo de altavoz(graves,medios,agudos),consiguiendo asi mas proteccion(sobre todo para los tweeter y medios), ya que no tendrias que forzar una sola caja con semejante potencia, porque los altavoces aunque tengan buenos crossover cuando exiges por ejemplo mas graves, siempre se cuela parte de esa energia a los medios y a los tweeter, y como no pueden reproducir esa frecuencia, se transforma en calor y los quemaras.
3ªEsta es una etapa casi experimental, se le han suprimido protecciones para simplificarla y asi hacercarla a gente con menos conocimiento,pero lo que esta claro es que ponerla a trabajar a todo lo que da no es bueno,ni para ella(aunque salga barata su construccion)ni para ti,puedes cargarte los bafles(que seguro seran 10 veces mas caros que lo que te costara construir este pequeño monstruo).
Yo pretendo sacar casi la misma potencia que tu, pero repartida entre 2 etapas UCD de estas.Es decir, unos 500 watios para cada una.Reparto esa potencia bestial en 2 bafles.¿Y que consigo?pues lo que consigo es mucha mas fiabilidad, evito  accidentes innecesarios y menos dolor de bolsillo.Y por supuesto mejor calidad.


----------



## emilio199

holaa  me encuentro en arica, alguien de santiago que haya comprado el ir2110, me podria decir en que tienda lo encuentro???  gracias atte emilio


----------



## clother

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> clother dijo:
> ...quiero ver hasta donde se puede llegar con este power lo mas extremo con esa alimentacion.
> 
> 
> lo dije antes y me reafirmo; yo prefiero usar varias etapas de potencia de 500 por 2, por poner un ejemplo, *QU*e usar una de 1000 por 1, por varias razones:
> 1ª-los altavoces para esas potencias son mas caros,o tendria que hacer juego con varios bafles asta conseguir la impedancia correcta, perdiendo asi potencia, calidad y rendimiento.
> 2ª-con varias etapas puedes permitirte separar frecuencias, una etapa para cada tipo de altavoz(graves,medios,agudos),consiguiendo asi mas proteccion(sobre todo para los tweeter y medios), ya que no tendrias que forzar una sola caja con semejante potencia, porque los altavoces aunque tengan buenos crossover cuando exiges por ejemplo mas graves, siempre se cuela parte de esa energia a los medios y a los tweeter, y como no pueden reproducir esa frecuencia, se transforma en calor y los quemaras.
> 3ªEsta es una etapa casi experimental, se le han suprimido protecciones para simplificarla y asi hacercarla a gente con menos conocimiento,pero lo que esta claro es que ponerla a trabajar a todo lo que da no es bueno,ni para ella(aunque salga barata su construccion)ni para ti,puedes cargarte los bafles(que seguro seran 10 veces mas caros que lo que te costara construir este pequeño monstruo).
> Yo pretendo sacar casi la misma potencia que tu, pero repartida entre 2 etapas UCD de estas.Es decir, unos 500 watios para cada una.Reparto esa potencia bestial en 2 bafles.¿Y que consigo?pues lo que consigo es mucha mas fiabilidad, evito  accidentes innecesarios y menos dolor de bolsillo.Y por supuesto mejor calidad.


Claro en eso tienes toda la razon hermano es mejor tener varias fuentes de potencia es se daña una solo sera un sector la perdida de audio. y como tu dices es mejor el sonido usando un amplificador solo para bajos otros para medios y otros para brillo. se que diran que soy un necio o burro y estoy agradecido por sus consejos pero quiero saber si esta bien la forma en la que planeo realizar este proyecto. no precisamente que de esa potencia pero si alimentarla de esa forma. porque al encontrar esta forma de fabricar amplificadores sera una gran manera de revolucionar el audio en mi pais


----------



## 0002

no se supone que es UCD?, no que no se debe hacer negocio con ellos?, bueno sólo digo...


----------



## clother

0002 dijo:


> no se supone que es UCD?, no que no se debe hacer negocio con ellos?, bueno sólo digo...



Nadie hablo de negocios hermano. sino que hablo de tener un power de alto poder alta potencia liviano que no sea tan grande. a eso me referia.


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, miren como me quedo el circuito, ya solo me falta que lleguen los componentes, estoy ansioso por escucharlo, que bien por que es chiquitico muy compacto. ah y si habia que hacerlo tal cual estaba en la primera pagina? no habia que darle mirror?


----------



## el-rey-julien

de una  u  otra manera se hace el negocio 
te ahorras de comprar un ampli,muchos ganan dinero   pasando musica ,etc  etc 
saludos
dj mojarra ¡¡¡
PD:
    lo  mas importante el negocio de aprender ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## 0002

no pues sólo decia, sin ánimos de ofender, pues honestamente yo estaría de lado de cacho, pero si quieres y tienes lo necesario, para que esa cosa salga andando así como piensas, después nos cuentas como estuvo...
saludos


----------



## clother

Si esta bien yo les comento solo les pido ayuda para realizar la bobina de salida y los mosfet a colocar y yo de una les comento como estuvo el proyecto con imagenes y videos.Graciuas de antemano


----------



## el-rey-julien

a leer  amigo  a leer ,en el tread esta mas que explicado y asta  ay enlaces donde y como  construir el inductor ,lo mejor es tener un inductometro ¡¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## clother

el-rey-julien dijo:


> a leer  amigo  a leer ,en el tread esta mas que explicado y asta  ay enlaces donde y como  construir el inductor ,lo mejor es tener un inductometro ¡¡¡¡
> saludos



yo le di vuelta al foro y  mire  los enlaces pero no llegue a una buena conclusion y poreso pregunto todavia


----------



## Tacatomon

clother dijo:


> yo le di vuelta al foro y  mire  los enlaces pero no llegue a una buena conclusion y poreso pregunto todavia



Pues parece ser que no has leído lo suficiente. A lo largo del tema hay hasta ejemplos de como hacer la bobina de núcleo de aire... Pero, como están implicadas altas potencias en lo que te vas a a armar... Sería más viable comprar una bobina bien dimensionada. Con ese voltaje que pretendes, vaya, son unos 45A pico de salida. Unos 22.5Arms. Ve buscando una bobina con una Irated de 35-40A... O puedes optar por alambre calibre 6-5 AWG o su equivalente en diámetros menores para disminuir el efecto Skin. *Todo* lo que mencioné está tratado en el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## jreyes

emilio199 dijo:


> holaa  me encuentro en arica, alguien de santiago que haya comprado el ir2110, me podria decir en que tienda lo encuentro???  gracias atte emilio


Hola emilio: puedes encontrarlo en www.victronics.cl El código es: 10-21100 y vale $5US.


Adiosín...!


----------



## emilio199

hoola, me gusto el proyecto...  pero  yo tengo un power SKP de 5000watts   y llevaba un amplificador tipo D, pero murio(se incendio la placa)  pretendo armar este proyecto y utilizar el power malo.
la fuente tiene voltaje de  +160v 0 -160v   alguien se a aventurado con armar algun circuito con estos volktajes???  revise el   circuito aqui publicado  y como voltaje maximo usa +100v 0 -100v.   pero pretendo ir un poco mas alla  y aprovechar este power malo.

el voltaje el power lo saca de un transformador  toroidal  por lo que no puedo bajar el volataje.

si alguien ha hecho algo parecio agradeceria  ver modificaciones la circuito  

gracias  atte emilio


----------



## Tavo

adrian2008 dijo:


> saludos, miren como me quedo el circuito, ya solo me falta que lleguen los componentes, estoy ansioso por escucharlo, que bien por que es chiquitico muy compacto. ah y si habia que hacerlo tal cual estaba en la primera pagina? no habia que darle mirror?



Te quedó muy bien el PCB adrián, muy prolijo. Espero que tengas éxitos con el montaje del ampli.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Gente: Cuando hablan de inductómetro pareceria que fuera un instrumento carisimo... el mio es nada mas que un tester chinito que lo incluye... costo U$S 50 en mi ciudad del interior de Argentina , que no es lo mas barato se imaginaran.


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gente: Cuando hablan de inductómetro pareceria que fuera un instrumento carisimo... el mio es nada mas que un tester chinito que lo incluye... costo U$S 50 en mi ciudad del interior de Argentina , que no es lo mas barato se imaginaran.



Bueno, por eso mismo, creo que pocos tienen unos 200 pesos así "que sobran" para darse un antojo... 
Mi téster lo pagué $140 y no tiene inductómetro, y varias veces lo he necesitado...
Es una buena inversión, quien esté por comprarse uno, no lo dude, es una buena herramienta. 

Saludos.
PS: Este ampli se me está pegoteando... Lástima que está difícil de conseguir un IR2110 original... El precio de este IC está entre los 20-25 pesos... pero cuesta conseguir un original...


----------



## AntonioAA

No quise ofender, Tavo, pero si lo comparas con lo que cuesta comerse un asado en estos dias .... NO es plata !! considera lo que te dura.


----------



## Ratmayor

adrian2008 dijo:


> hola, aqui encontre un inductometro que se ve sencillo, sirve para construir la bobina de este ampli con mas precision.
> 
> http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?C...metro_e_inductometro_con_PIC16F84_o_PIC16F628


Tengo el PIC y el LCD, pensaba hacer un frencuencímetro, pero esto me parece mas prioritario...

@AntonioAA: Aqui los inductómetros de serie cuestan una fortuna  (US $100 Aprox.)


----------



## emilio199

jreyes dijo:


> Hola emilio: puedes encontrarlo en www.victronics.cl El código es: 10-21100 y vale $5US.
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!



gracias jreyes.   tu armastes el circuito???'   y tuvistes algun inconveniente????   yo pretendo armar un circuito pero quiero utilizar un power spk de 5000watts.  tiene ambos canales malos tambien son de tipo D   pero el voltaje que trabaja el power es de +160  0  -160v,  si tienes lagunas experiencias con este tipo de equipos  espero ayuda gracias atte emilioi


agrego fotooo

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=ilj5na" target="_blank"><img src="http://i56.tinypic.com/ilj5na.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Lo que va hacer -emilio199- es precisamente lo que voy hacer yo, aprovecho el chasis, toroidal, puente rectificador,capacitores y circuito de protecciones,lo unico que modificare sera el tema de la refrigeracion, le voy a colocar unos ventiladores de pc con sensor de temperatura para que trabajen segun la temperatura que produzca la etapa, y todo por el simple echo de que asi me quito del molesto zumbido de los ventiladores convencionales y otra modificacion que tengo pensada es colocarle otro transformador en seria para asi conseguir cerca de los 100 0 100 voltios, tampoco pretendo llegar al maximo que me dan los mosfet y resto de circuito, no me mola el tema de la potencia sin control, prefiero repartir la potencia en varias etapas y bafles.

Lo de los ventiladores ya lo he hecho varias veces y en etapas comerciales (quiero decir no hechas por mi) cuando terminó el periodo de garantia, ya que mi enorme equipo tambien lo uso para escuchar musica en casa y con el volumen bajito los ventiladores molestan.


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, tengo problemas para conseguirlos capacitores de poliester y de mica, tienen que ser de ese tipo? no funcionaran otros? si alguien vive en colombia y los consiguio diganme donde, por que estoy barado por eso.


----------



## Tavo

Cuáles capacitores, todos los de la placa?

Los capacitores de Poliéster son bastante normales... Buscaste en internet alguna casa de Electrónica en Colombia?
Te fijaste por acá? 
Listado de proveedores de Electrónica (colombia) [Witronica]

Saludos.


----------



## jreyes

emilio199 dijo:


> gracias jreyes.   tu armastes el circuito???'   y tuvistes algun inconveniente????   yo pretendo armar un circuito pero quiero utilizar un power spk de 5000watts.  tiene ambos canales malos tambien son de tipo D   pero el voltaje que trabaja el power es de +160  0  -160v,  si tienes lagunas experiencias con este tipo de equipos  espero ayuda gracias atte emilioi
> 
> 
> agrego fotooo
> 
> <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=ilj5na" target="_blank"><img src="http://i56.tinypic.com/ilj5na.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


Desafortunadamente no he armado el circuito.

Adiosín...!


----------



## clother

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pues parece ser que no has leído lo suficiente. A lo largo del tema hay hasta ejemplos de como hacer la bobina de núcleo de aire... Pero, como están implicadas altas potencias en lo que te vas a a armar... Sería más viable comprar una bobina bien dimensionada. Con ese voltaje que pretendes, vaya, son unos 45A pico de salida. Unos 22.5Arms. Ve buscando una bobina con una Irated de 35-40A... O puedes optar por alambre calibre 6-5 AWG o su equivalente en diámetros menores para disminuir el efecto Skin. *Todo* lo que mencioné está tratado en el tema.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias hermano por tu ayuda es muy valiosisima para mi. y mas en este momento que quiero experimentar algo nuevo en el audio


----------



## adrian2008

gracias amigo tavo, de verdad me sirvieron esas paginas, por que pude conocer bien los condensos, el como identificarlos, ya se como buscarlos por aca, lo que si no vi en las pginas fueron los de mica, sera que podre sustituirlos por los ceramicos? o los de poliester o es obligacion que sean de mica.


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, creo que los de mica son de este tipo...






Pero no creo que tengas problemas por usar capacitores del tipo poliéster.
Lo que si recuerdo haber leído de EJTagle, es que algunos capacitores en este ampli son críticos, ya que trabajan a muy alta frecuencia (sobre los 250KHz), y es por eso que los de poliéster no son los indicados...
Podrías probar con cerámicos, que se comportan mejor a altas frecuencias, a pesar de no ser tan estables como los de silver mica o poliéster.

Saludos.
PS: No armé el ampli, por eso no tengo mucha idea, pero no es muy complicado supongo.
Esperá el consejo de otro que si lo haya armado, a ver que dice..


----------



## Ratmayor

Tavo dijo:


> Me gustaría oír como se siente el sonido *a 100 metros bajo la tierra.*


Necesitarás uno de estos  http://milano.repubblica.it/multimedia/home/7328307/1/1


----------



## Tavo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Necesitarás uno de estos  http://milano.repubblica.it/multimedia/home/7328307/1/1



Si, ya lo conocía a ese, hace rato vi unas imágenes...

PS: No sigo porque no quiero Off...


----------



## mono pibe

amigos disculpa por la demora , arme mi amplificador con cuatro bajos ,y pega duro en el tora  , lo alimente con 120+/- , pero tengo un problema , el unico en el sonido cuando lo prove con una caja con parlantes frontales sentia como si el parlante tuviera rose interno el twiter,(unidad de brillo ) suena co un pequeño ripio ,si alquien lo armo i tuvo es te problema como lo solusiono HAY mas maravillas por contar luego les cuento  SALUDO ATODO  Y UN FELIZ AÑO NUEVO...


----------



## Tacatomon

mono pibe dijo:


> amigos disculpa por la demora , arme mi amplificador con cuatro bajos ,y pega duro en el tora  , lo alimente con 120+/- , pero tengo un problema , el unico en el sonido cuando lo prove con una caja con parlantes frontales sentia como si el parlante tuviera rose interno el twiter,(unidad de brillo ) suena co un pequeño ripio ,si alquien lo armo i tuvo es te problema como lo solusiono HAY mas maravillas por contar luego les cuento  SALUDO ATODO  Y UN FELIZ AÑO NUEVO...



Para para! Explícanos de una manera más clara y con más detalles sobre lo que tratas de decirnos!!! De verdad que no te entiendo...

Con más calma y bien explicado.
Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ami me sucede lo mismo con una etapa clase d comercial (no la hice yo) y la verdad que me decepciono mucho ese fallo,ese ruidito lo hace siempre que reproduce audio, es como un sonido de carga y descarga de alta frecuencia

me imagino que es por el tema de los blindajes y se cuela alguna frecuencia parasita, yo logre atenuar un poco ese ruidito con aluminio,recubriendo previos y inducctancias


----------



## MAGNETRON27

por lo que tengo entendido es normal ese ruidito molesto, yo en mis tweeters y trompetas de medios lo escucho y me irrita bastante, en los bajos no se aprecia, pero es por lo que yo digo y tambien por el principio de funcionamiento de este amplificador,no es lineal, solo funciona cuando se le mete audio,


----------



## Ratmayor

Ese ruido lo producen 2 cosas, o la fuente está deficiente y en los picos da ese horrible ruido como de falso contacto o el inductor no está del todo bien...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

haber, mi etapa es nueva, y he escuchado otras y tambien lo mismo, ademas se distinguir perfectamente el  ruido generado por fuente de alimentacion. 
Ademas cuando la conecto a la bateria (que es de unos 100amperios)sucede lo mismo.
He probado con otra etapa de otro fabricante y lo mismo,siempre igual,pero he descubierto que con tweeters normalitos( que no sean profesinales)como los de un coche apenas se aprecia ese ruidito


----------



## MAGNETRON27

precisamente por ese detalle aun no he comenzado con la construccion de esta etapa, ademas ya lo advirtieron alguna vez paginas atras en este foro, pero tambien han dicho que se puede mejorar.

Aunque si veo que rinde bien solo la utilizare para bajos,y entonces ya no se notara ese ruidito (es lo bueno de separar en varias etapas las frecuencias, yo por ejemplo para los agudos uso un ampli con un nivel de ruido muy bajo)


----------



## Tavo

Para mi que acá están equivocados los dos, Magnetron y mono pibe.

Es muy simple la cuestión: Solo lean el título del post y verán que dice "Ampli *High-End...*"
Una etapa High-End no puede tener estas fallas, a la frecuencia que sea, tiene que dar una respuesta lineal y sin "cosas raras".

Esperemos a ver si aparece el autor del post, y nos comenta algo al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Los amplificadores clase D son buenos por su eficiencia.Sin embargo son terribles por otras razones.Es esencial que un ampli clase d sea seguido por un filtro paso-bajo para eliminar el ruido de conmutacion.
Ese ruido es muy dificil de eliminar, por esa razon estos amplis se usan en su mayoria para subgraves.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pero yo si que no estoy equivocado, se cuelan ruidos de conmutacion

Para hacer un muy buen ampl de clase D para toda la banda de
 frecuencias, la frecuencia de conmutacion tiene que estar sobre
los 40kHz. Incluso, el amplificador debe ir segido por un muy
buen filtro paso bajo que va a quitar todo el ruido de
conmutacion sin causar perdida de potencia, desplazamiento de fase, o distorsion. Desafortunadamente, la alta frecuencia de conmutacion incluso significa disipar potencia de conmutacion.
Tambien significa que la posibilidad de radiar ruido (podria
entrar en el sintonizador o la capsula del tocadiscos) es muy alta.


----------



## ernestogn

tengo entendido , hablo por hablar nomas ,por que no lo arme a este ampli . que este bicho hace la conmutación MUCHO mas arriba del rango audible , ni los perros lo escuchan conmutar , sin embargo , la bobina de salida debería filtrat cualquier oscilación que este  por encima del rango audible...
seguro que en cualquier momento apare eduardo y nos "desburra" a todos con otra clase magistral de amplificadores clase D



			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Quizá quisiste decir *15000 µF.*



 15 faradios, lindo numero! ¿lleva retardo de encendido no?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

No he dicho que no sea posible eliminar el ruido, se que se puede.
Yo cuando lo arme usaré un filtro de red, meteré este amplificador en una caja Faraday, pondré las masas en configuración estrella, los cables por supuesto cortitos, el previo bien alejado de ella y para la entrada de audio cable de buena calidad y bien apantallado, por suerte el gabinete donde lo voy a montar tiene las chapas de 1mm de grosor, eso significa menos radiación de altas frecuencias.

En mi caso si que es ruido de conmutación, no uso transformador, uso bateria de auto, a veces lo conecto a un gabinete con 8 transformadores y sus respectivos capacitores, y el ruido de la fuente no se nota, al final de la etapa se sigue escuchando el mismo ruido, igual que cuando lo conecto con la bateria.
Un buen filtro LC paso bajo  solucionaría prácticamente este problema y creo que la inductancia si la colocamos lejos de la plaquita mejor.

Deberíamos tratar a éste amplificador como si se tratara de un amplificador 
 de RF. En realidad lo es, se comporta como tal, aparte de las frecuencias de audio que nosotros le metemos tambien genera la suya propia.
Recordar, funciona por pulsos, no es lineal.


----------



## Valdo31

Hola a todos, el año pasado yo arme este amplificador clase D y lo probe con una carga de 4 ohms (bajo de 15"+ tweter), con los componentes que requiere a 4 ohms y me funcionó sin problema alguno, no hay ruido, buen sonido sobre todo en el bajo (pero solo un canal), tengo armado los dos canales pero solo probe uno, por falta de tiempo no los probe juntos. A proposito la fuente de alimentacion es de 8A +-45VDC con 6 capacitores de 4700uF por rama para un canal.

Aqui algunas imagenes... yo les recomiendo que sean bien minuciosos a la hora de emsamblar los componentes en la placa y la calidad en la soldadura.


----------



## seaarg

Que buenas imagenes, te quedo muy bien. Me gusta la idea de los mosfets por debajo de la placa para reducir aun mas el tamaño. Deben ser bastante laboriosos para atornillar eso si.


----------



## Helminto G.

que prolijidad, exelente placa, disfrutalo...


----------



## Valdo31

Gracias por sus comentarios amigos , tengo algunos otros circuitos hechos por mi, probados, funcionan Ok y deseo compartir, si estan interesados por mas datos de las imagenes anteriores sobre el amplificador clase D, con gusto se los adjunto a la brevedad posible, tambien tengo el diseño de la placa en PCB WIZARD que les anexo. Exitos...Bye


----------



## emilio199

Valdo31 dijo:


> Hola a todos, el año pasado yo arme este amplificador clase D y lo probe con una carga de 4 ohms (bajo de 15"+ tweter), con los componentes que requiere a 4 ohms y me funcionó sin problema alguno, no hay ruido, buen sonido sobre todo en el bajo (pero solo un canal), tengo armado los dos canales pero solo probe uno, por falta de tiempo no los probe juntos. A proposito la fuente de alimentacion es de 8A +-45VDC con 6 capacitores de 4700uF por rama para un canal.
> 
> Aqui algunas imagenes... yo les recomiendo que sean bien minuciosos a la hora de emsamblar los componentes en la placa y la calidad en la soldadura.







hola amigo,  muy bonito la placa que te armastess.  me puedes decir cual diseño de pcb utlizastes????     y cual de todos los citrcuitos utilizastes por que vi bastantes variantes del mismo ampli..   gracias atte emilio


----------



## clother

Valdo31 dijo:


> Hola a todos, el año pasado yo arme este amplificador clase D y lo probe con una carga de 4 ohms (bajo de 15"+ tweter), con los componentes que requiere a 4 ohms y me funcionó sin problema alguno, no hay ruido, buen sonido sobre todo en el bajo (pero solo un canal), tengo armado los dos canales pero solo probe uno, por falta de tiempo no los probe juntos. A proposito la fuente de alimentacion es de 8A +-45VDC con 6 capacitores de 4700uF por rama para un canal.
> 
> Aqui algunas imagenes... yo les recomiendo que sean bien minuciosos a la hora de emsamblar los componentes en la placa y la calidad en la soldadura.



Hermosa placa hermano te felicito hermo chevere. cuantas vueltas tiene la bobina y que calibre usastes??


----------



## Valdo31

Hola Emilio,gracias por tu apreciacion, yo utilice el mismo que posteo EJtagle, agradeciendole de antemano por el diseño de su amplificador...despues lo reedite en PCB WIZARD, de todas maneras es el mismo, si deseas lo puedes imprimir desde el archivo en formato PDF que te adjunto.

Hola clother, gracias por tu apreciacion tambien...a tu pregunta de la bobina... tiene 65 vueltas de alambre esmaltado calibre #14 awg, un diametro interno de 1.5cm por una altura de 4.5cm aprox. Despues de bobinarlo lo volvi a esmaltar completamente para que no se desprendan las espiras. A proposito lo bobine manualmente sobre un plumon de esos para pizarra acrilica como referencia. Atte Valdo


----------



## emilio199

Valdo31 dijo:


> Hola Emilio,gracias por tu apreciacion, yo utilice el mismo que posteo EJtagle, agradeciendole de antemano por el diseño de su amplificador...despues lo reedite en PCB WIZARD, de todas maneras es el mismo, si deseas lo puedes imprimir desde el archivo en formato PDF que te adjunto.
> 
> Hola clother, gracias por tu apreciacion tambien...a tu pregunta de la bobina... tiene 65 vueltas de alambre esmaltado calibre #14 awg, un diametro interno de 1.5cm por una altura de 4.5cm aprox. Despues de bobinarlo lo volvi a esmaltar completamente para que no se desprendan las espiras. A proposito lo bobine manualmente sobre un plumon de esos para pizarra acrilica como referencia. Atte Valdo






gracias valdo, yo estoy en tacna, en lima veo que hay bastantes integrados, me puedes decir en que tienda lo comprastess¿¿¿ el ir2110??   necesito el nombre y telefono para comprar mas integrados y componentes en generall gracias  atte emilio


----------



## Valdo31

Emilio me vas a disculpar pero no soy bueno para los nombres de las tiendas, tenia una boleta de la tienda, pero como no suelo guardarlos, parece que lo bote. Pero te puedo decir que lo consegui todo en Jr Paruro - Lima en una de las tiendas que esta frente al banco bcp (Banco de Credit del Perú), si tengo mas suerte en estos dias busco con mas cuidado y te doy datos de la tienda. Valdo


----------



## clother

emilio199 dijo:


> gracias valdo, yo estoy en tacna, en lima veo que hay bastantes integrados, me puedes decir en que tienda lo comprastess¿¿¿ el ir2110??   necesito el nombre y telefono para comprar mas integrados y componentes en generall gracias  atte emilio



hola nuevamente hermano tengo otra conjetura para ti

¿Ese power es el de 400w a 8 ohms o  equiboco?


----------



## adrian2008

hola , aqui les muestro mis avances de hoy, tambien quiero que me digan si estos capacitores me sirven tal cual los ven, por que no me dijeron de que voltaje son, me refiero a los 104 ah y las resistencias de precisión no las pude conseguir sera que me afectara en el funcionamiento?.


----------



## clother

adrian2008 dijo:


> hola , aqui les muestro mis avances de hoy, tambien quiero que me digan si estos capacitores me sirven tal cual los ven, por que no me dijeron de que voltaje son, me refiero a los 104 ah y las resistencias de precisión no las pude conseguir sera que me afectara en el funcionamiento?.



hermano esos de ceramica que no te especifican el voltaje. normalme su voltaje maximo es de 50v saludos


----------



## Valdo31

Buen Dia Clother, este power no es de 400Wrms a 8 ohms  por canal, sino de 200W rms a 4 ohms por canal, en estereo seria 200w rms x 2...


----------



## emilio199

clother dijo:


> hola nuevamente hermano tengo otra conjetura para ti
> 
> ¿Ese power es el de 400w a 8 ohms o  equiboco?




holaaaa  cloters..  es ampli del proyecto del foro  puede entregar hasta 625watt a 8ohms  para tener esta potencia tienes que contar con una fuente de 100v*2

http://i51.tinypic.com/2419p5f.jpg









pero yo tengo un power de 5000watts  adjunto unas fotos

adjunto unas foto para que lo vean

http://tinypic.com/r/30igoj6/7







http://i55.tinypic.com/2zh34as.jpg
http://tinypic.com/r/2zh34as/7







este amplificador skp de 5000watts   utiliza 160vx2   pero vi el proyecto del foro como maximo le conectan 100x2   

si alguien se haya atrevido  a utilizar  voltajes mas grandes.. agradeceria  ayudar...  o que modificaciones hay que hacerless....

el ampli original era de tipo D, y murio..  no reparable  ya que viene todos los componentes borrados  sus numeros de serie...    son tan vacas... los que hicieron eso...


espero ayuda de alguien que sea fanatico por power de potencia, 

gracias a todosss   atte emilio

potencia del ampli

http://i53.tinypic.com/2eyjhc0.jpg

http://tinypic.com/r/2eyjhc0/7


----------



## Arlequinar

Buscando info sobre amplis clase D HIFI por la web, me encontré con este foro y con este espectacular amplificador. Quería felicitar a ejtagle por el trabajo realizado y a todos los que colaboran con este fabuloso proyecto. 
Cuando haga un tiempito me pondré a armar este bichito, asi aprovecho unos bafles que me quedaron por allí de un AIWA CX-Z900. Con 35+35W me va a sobrar para escuchar algunos flacs en HIFI, jajaj.

Vuelvo a felicitarlos por el trabajo. 
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> pero yo si que no estoy equivocado, se cuelan ruidos de conmutacion...


Eso es verdad.


MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Para hacer un muy buen ampl de clase D ... la frecuencia de conmutacion tiene que estar sobre los 40kHz.


¿Y a qué frecuencia oscila este ampli?


MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Desafortunadamente, la alta frecuencia de conmutacion incluso significa disipar potencia de conmutacion.


Eso es verdad también, pero no viene al caso del ruido que podría hacer este ampli en particular.


MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Tambien significa que la posibilidad de radiar ruido (podria entrar en el sintonizador o la capsula del tocadiscos) es muy alta.


No hay "una posibilidad": El amplificador irradia ondas que tranquilamente pueden ensuciar el sonido de otros equipos o de un preamplificador. Es una tremenda fuente de interferencias y por eso hay que saber aislarlo bien o vamos mal.

Saludos


----------



## Valdo31

adrian2008 dijo:


> hola , aqui les muestro mis avances de hoy, tambien quiero que me digan si estos capacitores me sirven tal cual los ven, por que no me dijeron de que voltaje son, me refiero a los 104 ah y las resistencias de precisión no las pude conseguir sera que me afectara en el funcionamiento?...
> hola valdo, me gusto mucho tu trabajo, y siempre he qierido saber como hacen eso de las letras por arriba de la baquela, queda muy profesional, yo tengo problemas con los capacitores, dime algo esos amarillitos que veo hay de que material son? con que reemplasaste los de mica, yo no he podido conseguir los de mica, consegui los demas, pero los de mica me han sido dificil, otra cosa esos azulitos que veo hay son de poliester verdad?, porque hay cuatro azulitos, solo eran dos de poliester.
> 
> .


 
Hola adrian2008, para crear las letras en la baquela es bien fácil, solo necesitas conseguirte papel fotográfico para impresora laser A4, imprimes en la hoja (por el lado brilloso) la leyenda en modo espejo...la recortas...después la fijas a la cara de la baquela (pero yo te recomiendo utilizar las placas de fibra de vidrio, quedan mucho mejor) y procedes a pasarle encima la plancha, si tienes una de esas regulables te recomiendo en el nivel de algodón, si tu plancha lo tiene,... una vez que pasaste la plancha uniformemente en la superficie por unos 10 min, veras que se adhiere se fija bien...Después en un recipiente con agua caliente (no muy caliente) y un poco de detergente (para que se fijen bien las letras a la cara de la placa) sumerges la placa y lo dejas remojar un tiempo hasta que se suavice el papel...entonces es donde procedes a remover el excedente de papel con un cepillo de dientes que dejaste de usar, hasta que quede completamente limpio. Más o menos este es el procedimiento para que te quede como en las imagen que te adjunto donde están las plaquitas del Amplificador Clase D del foro y una fuente para Power.

Para tu pregunta de los capacitores amarillos que están soldados tanto arriba como abajo de la placa...son cerámicos...aparte los coloque así por un tema de conseguir el valor que pedía el circuito ya que por acá no es muy comercial ese valor de capacitancia, inclusive si te diste cuenta tambien reemplace el valor del capacitor ceramico de 1.5uF por el de 2.2uF y lo de los capacitores azules si son de poliéster...tampoco utilice resistencias de precisión, solo las clásicas que se comercializan. Espero haberte ayudado en algo amigo, saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Cacho:

Claro que es una fuente de interferencias, lo tengo mas que comprobado, tengo una etapa de 500W clase D y la puse a trabajar sin las carcasas y cerca de la mesa de mezclas y no veas que ruidos, y aun poniendole sus carcasas tengo que usar RCA´S con muy buen blindaje y enchufarlos sin dejar el cable por detras tocando la etapa,tengo que dejar el cable recto y alejado, lo mueves un poco por detras de la etapa y pillas interferencia segun la posicion.Los RCA que te vienen con cualquier reproductor dvd no sirven, aislan muy poco.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimados: recuerden que mas atras avise que los ruidos agudos que se escuchan son por desadaptacion de impedancias a la entrada... pongan una resistencia en serie a la entrada y lo mas probable es que se vayan... 

Valdo31 : Felicitaciones, que plaqueton te armaste! Me gusto lo de poner los transistores abajo, aunque de trabajo soldarlos


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, les cuento que ayer termine el ampli, pero he tenido problemas resulta que el ampli sono, pero salia de el como un siseo, como señal de fm, me imagino que por la bobina talvez no la hice bien,lo estaba probando con dos bombillos uno de 100w y otro de 60w en serie para reducir el consumo, y le empese asubir el volumen, y de pronto guala! adios ir2110 y quiensabe si tambien el lm311 y ademas se me quemaron tres transistores de los pequeños, se pusieron completamente en corto, y no se que hacer, pues la verdad es que yo lo hice sin montar los condensos de 1uf, lo deje asi por que no los conseguia, como vi que eso era la entrada de la linea de alimentacion no le mostre importancia, y en donde ivan unos condensos de mica yo monte ceramicos, ademas no use las r de precision, cual de estos factores influyo en mi fracaso? ayundenme, me toca otra vez mandar a pedir los integrados, ah y como mido los mosfet como me deven marcar, pues nose si se me quemaron o alteraron.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

no colocar los condensadores de 1uf

siguiendo todos los pasos que te mandan para construir este ampli no deberias tener ningun problema, esta hecho para montarlo y enchufarlo sin previos ajustes ni nada,

Que sepas que se menciona varias veces paginas atràs, lo montas todo, revisas que no falte nada ni que tengas ninguna pista en corto o algun error y listo, conectas la bombilla en serie y pruebas, pero todo esto con la placa completa, sin faltar ningun componente, y no cambiar componentes sin saber.
No se puede ser ansioso con la electronica, sobre todo si trabajas con mucho voltage y sobre todo mucha tension.
Yo si no dispongo de todos los componentes no lo pruebo.


----------



## adrian2008

tienes toda la razon  talvez si me apresure, pero de todos modos no he podido conseguir los condensos de 1uf y pregunte por los de 680nf y tampoco, entonces cual meter? yo queria sumar condensos en paralelo talvez poliester para obtener el 1uf o los 680nf,definitivamente fui muy terco y me costaron unos pesos  ahora a gastar mas y volver a probar
pero si quiero saber almenos como probar los irfp260 ya que no se si estaran alterados, en corto no estan, pero alterados nose, yo hago una prueba en donde cuando pongo las puntas del multimetro en las patas este se gatillea creo que en el D y S y me mide en uno 110ohm y en el otro mosfet 80ohm despues vuelvo y los acciono para que se habran y normal ya no marca en esas patas.sera que estaran buenos? como lo confirmo


----------



## Tacatomon

adrian2008 dijo:


> tienes toda la razon  talvez si me apresure, pero de todos modos no he podido conseguir los condensos de 1uf y pregunte por los de 680nf y tampoco, entonces cual meter? yo queria sumar condensos en paralelo talvez poliester para obtener el 1uf o los 680nf,definitivamente fui muy terco y me costaron unos pesos  ahora a gastar mas y volver a probar
> pero si quiero saber almenos como probar los irfp260 ya que no se si estaran alterados, en corto no estan, pero alterados nose, yo hago una prueba en donde cuando pongo las puntas del multimetro en las patas este se gatillea creo que en el D y S y me mide en uno 110ohm y en el otro mosfet 80ohm despues vuelvo y los acciono para que se habran y normal ya no marca en esas patas.sera que estaran buenos? como lo confirmo



Para los Mosfets, Hay un circuito en la Red para comprobar su correcto funcionamiento. Necesitas unas resistencias, los mosfets, una fuente de 15VDC y un protoboard. Búscalo.

Saludos!

PS: Los condensadores de 1µF son de importancia en el circuito. Si no puedes conseguirlos en tu localidad, ve la manera de importarlos. Puedes usar los que vienen en Versión SMD (Montaje Superficial) solo le colocas alambres cortos y listo. Recomendados los Cerámicos multicapa (En SMD re-Fácil encontrarlos).


----------



## electroconico

Hola compañeros .

Ya leí varias veces el tema completito .:estudiando:

Estoy por comprar los materiales en mx.mouser.com para irme a la segura con la autenticidad de los componentes, usaré el circuito para un subwoofer pioneer ts-303 250W rms , primero probaré a 100W luego ya le subo , este será el segundo ampli que armaré  

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

electroconico dijo:


> Hola compañeros .
> 
> Ya leí varias veces el tema completito .:estudiando:


  

Estás seguro que leíste todo el thread completo?? Son 82 páginas!!


----------



## electroconico

Tavo dijo:


> Estás seguro que leíste todo el thread completo?? Son 82 páginas!!



XD Si , estoy seguro  porque me lleve días  
-----------------------------------------------------------

Como ven este inductor de 33uH@11.7A






No consigo de 30uH

Lo quiero para 100-200W , esta muy justo con el  valor de corriente???

El dato Isupply peak value del ampli marca 10A para 4ohms 200W


----------



## Tacatomon

electroconico dijo:


> XD Si , estoy seguro  porque me lleve días
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Como ven este inductor de 33uH@11.7A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No consigo de 30uH
> 
> Lo quiero para 100-200W , esta muy justo con el  valor de corriente???
> 
> El dato Isupply peak value del ampli marca 10A para 4ohms 200W



Ahí en Mouser andaba buscando buenas bobinas para el amplificador, pero necesitaba una de 21A, para futuras actualizaciones al amplificador. Fíjate si en Newark México hay todavía de esas bobinas. Para lo que necesitas, anda bien ese valor. Cerca del límite pero aceptable.

Haciendo un Offtopic... Por donde resides compatriota, ¿Te es fácil conseguir condensadores de más de 10,000µF@100V?

Well, Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Casi siempre compro en newark , pero como no tienen unos componentes por eso ando buscando en mouser.

Gracias por el dato , paso a revisar nuevamente lo de la bobina.

 lo de conseguir capacitores de esos valores no tengo idea , pero a lo mejor en las tiendas del centro se consiguen,has revisado el stock de agelectronica??

En newark esta el siguiente capacitor





P.D. Si necesitas algo por aca, en lo que se pueda ayudar.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Si, esos mismo señorones había visto ahí... Pero andan muy cariñosos. Por ahí me enteré con unos reparadores de amplificadores que se consiguen de 10,000 y 15,000uF genéricos a buen precio... Son del tipo con alambre como terminales. Nomás que no los hé podido localizar. Veré en AG a ver que encuentro con ellos.

XD


----------



## electroconico

La otra es meterse  en los pasillos en Rep. del Salvador en los deshuesaderos , hay varios pasillos de puros stereos y esas cosas de reparación.


----------



## ernestogn

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si, esos mismo señorones había visto ahí... Pero andan muy cariñosos. Por ahí me enteré con unos reparadores de amplificadores que se consiguen de 10,000 y 15,000uF genéricos a buen precio... Son del tipo con alambre como terminales. Nomás que no los hé podido localizar. Veré en AG a ver que encuentro con ellos.
> 
> XD



de 10.000 economicos , no seran de estos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

JAJAJAJA, que bueno

espera que cojo el abrelatas y voy a comprobar.....JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## jouleglez

Que tal señores una pequeña pregunta, este aplificador podra amplificar una señal de 45khz?
Les agradeceria una respuesta, desde ya gracias y hasta pronto..................


----------



## electroconico

Hola amigos

Estoy realizando el pcb para que quepa en 5x5cm , 

¿Cómo ven el diseño ?
¿Podría afectar el desempeño del ampli por la  disposición de la bobina o algún otro componente? 


Las pistas del GATE tienen longitud de apenas unos milimetros.
La bobina la trate de separar del ir2110 y le hice un plano de masa , tambien ensanche lo más que me fue posible las pistas de salida y la reforce con unas vias .
Los capacitores lo más cercanos a los pines de alimentación de los circuitos.
Los transistores los cambie por mmbta92(smd) de acuerdo con el mpsa92 que recomiendan.

Quiero mejorar lo más que pueda el diseño para envíar a fabricar las plaquitas.Solo quiero 5 para mi proyecto del ipod dock.

Agradezco sus comentarios y sugerencias.

Saludos!

P.D. Solo me falta conectar las señales +Vcc y -VCC , cuando termine el diseño subo los archivos para compartir.


----------



## Electrocomp

Un saludo desde México DF.
Arme este amplificador, lo trabaje a +- 12v, +- 20v y a +- 40v, tomando las devidas precauciones cambiando los componentes indicados segun la tabla de potencia, hay ruido a la salida, por lo que leei es por la señal portadora, el inductor de salida lo fabrique con un nucleo de ferrita toroidal tomado de una funte para computadora, pero se calento demaciado , asi que use un nucleo de "flay back" de televicion de 15" (sugencia tomada de la revista saber electronica), ademas lo bobine con alabre calibre 12, lla no se calento.
Pero el asunto esque no da la potencia de audio esperada, la verdad no se como medir la potencia que me entrega para poder subir el dato, lo compare con otros amplificadores que he armado y con otros que tengo en reparacion, he inclusive a -+12v, me da mas potencia un pequeño amplificador que arme como refuerzo para mi compu, a 12v, si que se escucha fuerte, pero este ampli clase D no. Algien sabe la razon por lacual me puede estar pasando esto, y como medir la potencia que esta entregando para corregir el problema, todos los componenetes que use son los indicados en el diagrama.
Espero que me puedan alludar.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

¿con cuantos amperios lo estas alimentando?
¿usas un previo para la entrada?


----------



## marke20

Buenas gente, tengo el circuito casi completo para 200w 8ohms, me faltarian el trafo y el inductor (sin contar los capacitores de mica).
Mi duda es sobre el inductor:

Tengo un nucleo de ferrita T106-26 toroidal que saque de una fuente ATX de pc, mi idea es bobinar sobre el.
Estaba pensando en usar 3mm2 de seccion de alambre como para tener margen por si quiero re-adaptar el circuito a otra potencia y no tener que volver a bobinar. Ahora bien mi duda es si me conviene usar varias capas de alambre que sumadas den la seccion que busco siendo que la bobina va a ser toroidal, y, si es que me conviene hacer varias capas, deberia separarlas con cinta aisladora por ejemplo?


Si alguien tiene algun link que me ayude se lo agradesco, en la red encontre muy poco :S


----------



## Electrocomp

La corriente de los trasformadores no es el problema, pues uso transformadores rescatados de otros equipos de audio, los cuales proporcionan mas de 5 amp, y los voltajes de fuente no se caen a maximo volumen.
Copmo fuente de señal use un reproductor de MP3, un telefono celular y un dvd, cada uno me dio diferentes potencias pero todas bajas, asi que emple una mezcladoda a  la entrada del amplificador y las fuentes de señal conectadas a esta, con la mezcladora controle los niveles da audio, el nivel de audio a la salida del amplificador si se elevo, pero la potencia sige siendo baja en comparacion de otros amplificadores, es mas ni siquiera se satura, pues no alcanza a demandar toda la corriente.
Magnetron27, ¿lla lo armaste?, si es asi como te fue.


----------



## Tacatomon

Electrocomp dijo:


> La corriente de los trasformadores no es el problema, pues uso transformadores rescatados de otros equipos de audio, los cuales proporcionan mas de 5 amp, y los voltajes de fuente no se caen a maximo volumen.
> Copmo fuente de señal use un reproductor de MP3, un telefono celular y un dvd, cada uno me dio diferentes potencias pero todas bajas, asi que emple una mezcladoda a  la entrada del amplificador y las fuentes de señal conectadas a esta, con la mezcladora controle los niveles da audio, el nivel de audio a la salida del amplificador si se elevo, pero la potencia sige siendo baja en comparacion de otros amplificadores, es mas ni siquiera se satura, pues no alcanza a demandar toda la corriente.
> Magnetron27, ¿lla lo armaste?, si es asi como te fue.



¿Al subirle todo el volumen al Amplificador este Distorsiona? Si es así, entonces hay algo raro en el montaje. Fíjate de que las resistencias cerca del Comparador sean las que especifica el diagrama a la potencia determinada. Acuérdate que al cambiar voltajes debemos de cambiar algunas resistencias. También hay 2 puentes en la tarjeta.

Yo lo hé armado, la versión de +-57V y doy fe de que suena Bien y Fuerte, no le pide nada a un Clase AB con el mismo voltaje de alimentación, de hecho, hasta unos watts más de audio se le puede sacar al D que al AB al ser el primero más eficiente.

Saludos compatriota!



marke20 dijo:


> Buenas gente, tengo el circuito casi completo para 200w 8ohms, me faltarian el trafo y el inductor (sin contar los capacitores de mica).
> Mi duda es sobre el inductor:
> 
> Tengo un nucleo de ferrita T106-26 toroidal que saque de una fuente ATX de pc, mi idea es bobinar sobre el.
> Estaba pensando en usar 3mm2 de seccion de alambre como para tener margen por si quiero re-adaptar el circuito a otra potencia y no tener que volver a bobinar. Ahora bien mi duda es si me conviene usar varias capas de alambre que sumadas den la seccion que busco siendo que la bobina va a ser toroidal, y, si es que me conviene hacer varias capas, deberia separarlas con cinta aisladora por ejemplo?
> 
> 
> Si alguien tiene algun link que me ayude se lo agradesco, en la red encontre muy poco :S


Desde ya, con ese nucleo y su parámetro AL(nH/N²) de unos irrisorios 67, vas a tener que hacer más de 200 vueltas... No recomendado. Yo poseo un T150-26 son alrededor de 150 Vueltas y el núcleo es pequeño, así que el diámetro de alambre debe de ser comprometido para no abombar el inducto (Otra cosa es no saturarlo). Si quieres armar la bobina, busca inductores grandes con un valor AL de alrededor de 150 para arriba, así el alambre empleado será más corto y habrá menos pérdidas por resistencia del mismo.

Una herramienta buena para armar es el "mini Ring Core Calculator" búscalo que lo encuentras.

Saludos!


----------



## marke20

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Al subirle todo el volumen al Amplificador este Distorsiona? Si es así, entonces hay algo raro en el montaje. Fíjate de que las resistencias cerca del Comparador sean las que especifica el diagrama a la potencia determinada. Acuérdate que al cambiar voltajes debemos de cambiar algunas resistencias. También hay 2 puentes en la tarjeta.
> 
> Yo lo hé armado, la versión de +-57V y doy fe de que suena Bien y Fuerte, no le pide nada a un Clase AB con el mismo voltaje de alimentación, de hecho, hasta unos watts más de audio se le puede sacar al D que al AB al ser el primero más eficiente.
> 
> Saludos compatriota!
> 
> 
> Desde ya, con ese nucleo y su parámetro AL(nH/N²) de unos irrisorios 67, vas a tener que hacer más de 200 vueltas... No recomendado. Yo poseo un T150-26 son alrededor de 150 Vueltas y el núcleo es pequeño, así que el diámetro de alambre debe de ser comprometido para no abombar el inducto (Otra cosa es no saturarlo). Si quieres armar la bobina, busca inductores grandes con un valor AL de alrededor de 150 para arriba, así el alambre empleado será más corto y habrá menos pérdidas por resistencia del mismo.
> 
> Una herramienta buena para armar es el "mini Ring Core Calculator" búscalo que lo encuentras.
> 
> Saludos!




Estas seguro que es de 67?
Segun Micrometals es de 93Al/N2   
http://www.micrometals.com/pcparts/torcore4.html

De cualquier modo no aumenta mucho el valor.... Voy a ver si consigo algun otro nucleo toroidal


----------



## mono pibe

ojo con la bobina  de salida  porque si lleva muchas vueltas suena el amplificador como defasado a plena potencia, no rinde ,yo tome un toroide de una fuente ATX y le aplique 24 vueltas con alambre #16 y suna duro , esto lo hice sin calcular ,porque con el programa pronine al calcular LA BOBINA  noce meda muchas vueltas y no suena bien noce si me equiboque con algun datico del programa,e analizado que hay que de jar que la bobina se caliente algo para que trabaje bien esto DATOS  por el momento son  empirico ojo todabia no ago calculos reales  pero suena duro. SALUDOS AMIGOS


----------



## adrian2008

hola, les cuento que ya lo arme de nuevo y resulta que tengo dc en la salida 1.8 voltios, aveces cuando o resien conecto no hay dc pero apenas le meto señal sale un sonido agudo y despues seva y entonces me aparece la dc en la salida y no se que hacer ya puse los condensos de 1 uf que no habia puesto antes, y las r si no las puse de precision, pero he escuchado que los han hecho sin las r de precision y han funcionado, entonces ami por que no me funciona, lo estoy alimentando con +-45 voltios.


----------



## Tacatomon

marke20 dijo:


> Estas seguro que es de 67?
> Segun Micrometals es de 93Al/N2
> http://www.micrometals.com/pcparts/torcore4.html
> 
> De cualquier modo no aumenta mucho el valor.... Voy a ver si consigo algun otro nucleo toroidal



Tienes razón, andaba viendo otros núcleos. De todos modos, procuren los de Polvo de Hierro (Iron Powder) estos pueden soportar más corriente sin saturarse como los toroides de ferrite. Igual y con los de ferrite pueden probar, pero una vez que se excede el flujo en estos, pierden sus propiedades.



adrian2008 dijo:


> hola, les cuento que ya lo arme de nuevo y resulta que tengo dc en la salida 1.8 voltios, aveces cuando o resien conecto no hay dc pero apenas le meto señal sale un sonido agudo y despues seva y entonces me aparece la dc en la salida y no se que hacer ya puse los condensos de 1 uf que no habia puesto antes, y las r si no las puse de precision, pero he escuchado que los han hecho sin las r de precision y han funcionado, entonces ami por que no me funciona, lo estoy alimentando con +-45 voltios.



¿Suena o solo es DC a la salida?
En este amplificador siempre hay un poco de DC residual a la salida. Nada alarmante. Hay modo de variarse pero por ahora (Por lo menos a mi) me funciona bien y la DC no me molesta mucho. Cuando me haga tiempo, haré unas pruebas para minimizar el DC.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

> Desde ya, con ese nucleo y su parámetro AL(nH/N²) de unos irrisorios 67, vas a tener que hacer más de 200 vueltas...


Tengo una pregunta medio tonta 

Cómo saben los datos de los inductores de fuentes de PC (por ejemplo), o los ya bobinados!? Todos los que he visto no tienen nada etiquetado, ni un código, ni nada! Por eso me es extraño lo que dicen!

Agradezco una repuesta...... 

Saludos!


----------



## adrian2008

; dijo:
			
		

> ¿Suena o solo es DC a la salida?
> En este amplificador siempre hay un poco de DC residual a la salida. Nada alarmante. Hay modo de variarse pero por ahora (Por lo menos a mi) me funciona bien y la DC no me molesta mucho.





hay DC en la salida,el voltaje que hay es del orden de 1.8 voltios asi lo tienes tu? eso hace que el parlante salga un poco y pues me ha dado miedo trabajarlo asi, que creen ustedes que sera.


----------



## Tacatomon

adrian2008 dijo:


> hay DC en la salida,el voltaje que hay es del orden de 1.8 voltios asi lo tienes tu? eso hace que el parlante salga un poco y pues me ha dado miedo trabajarlo asi, que creen ustedes que sera.



Mmm, No debería de ser taannn notorio el offset a la salida del amplificador, en mi caso, unos 100-300mV en vacío, con carga (Música) se aligera un poco. A lo largo del tema, se trató de minimizar este pequeño inconveniente en el amplificador. Pasamos desde unos ajustes a los componentes de la realimentación, cambios de la frecuencia de oscilación, modificación del filtro de salida, Comparadores más rápidos y menos "ruidosos" en fin. Hasta ahora, solo el compañero Crazysound ha lidiado mucho con sus amplificadores elaborados. Hasta ahora, no me preocupo de más con el tema del offset, pero en tu caso, deberías de revisar el montaje en busca de pequeños errores, cambiar el comparador, etc. Por ahora no puedo hacer pruebas para combatir este inconveniente. Ojalá y otro compañero con las herramientas necesarias se una a la batalla.



Tavo dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta medio tonta
> 
> Cómo saben los datos de los inductores de fuentes de PC (por ejemplo), o  los ya bobinados!? Todos los que he visto no tienen nada etiquetado, ni  un código, ni nada! Por eso me es extraño lo que dicen!
> 
> Agradezco una repuesta......
> 
> Saludos!



Simple: Para saber los datos de un núcleo cualquiera necesitas...

Tiempo
El "desconocido"
Una regla
Internet
Acceso a los principales fabricantes de ferritas y derivados.

Necesitas medir el núcleo (Puedes usar una hoja de datos de ejemplo para saber donde medir) y saber cual es su color de material (El color en los toroides por ejemplo) para llegar a despejar incognitas.

Por ejemplo, hace no mucho junté montones de toroides amarillo/blanco de un diámetro regular. Sabiendo medidas y demás consulté con los principales fabricantes y llegué a uno donde las características eran 99% coincidentes con el desconocido. Eran T150-26 de MicroMetals.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Hola Amigos , ya termine el diseño del pcb.

La próxima semana enviaré a fabricar las pcbs,el lote minimo es de 10 , solo ocuparé máximo 5 por si alguien quiere algunas de estas plaquitas estoy en México(nada comercial ni esas cosas,solo para dividir los gastos).

Les adjunto los archivos y últimas imágenes de como deberia quedar el ampli .
Más tarde subiré la lista de material de acuerdo al stock de mouser.

_Unos post más atras comente mis dudas por si alguien responde estan en el siguiente link_:estudiando:
disculpen la insistencia pero quiero hacerlo de la mejor manera posible.

ejtagle , coloque tu nick en las pcbs , si hay algún problema avisame para quitarlo antes de enviar el pcb a fabricación, de igual manera si quieres una plaquita de estas te la envío con todo gusto en cuanto las reciba.





Saludos y gracias por compartir!


----------



## Ratmayor

Electroconico, que excelente acabado, Que software usas para diseñar los PCBs?


----------



## electroconico

Ratmayor dijo:


> Electroconico, que excelente acabado, Que software usas para diseñar los PCBs?



Gracias Ratmayor, uso el eagle cadsoft , es free y lo puedes bajar de su página.

Y para el renderizado se usa un plug in llamado eagle 3D y trabaja en conjunto con povray . 

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

electroconico: Las placas quedaron muy lindas... Sobre el tema de cómo andarán, la verdad, no las he analizado mucho.. A sr sincero, he trabajado con SMD, y, usado adecuadamente, puede mejorar mucho el tema del ruido... pero requiere un análisis muy cuidadoso de las masas y de los planos de masa... Porque pistas más chicas implican inductancias más pequeñas, lo que implica autooscilaciones de más alta frecuencia aún... si no se tiene cuidado. 
Los planos de masa permiten cancelar la inductancia de las pistas (así es,efectivamente!), pero, siempre y cuando esos planos de masa no tengan cortes ... sino, puede llegar a ser peor... Como ves, el tema SMD permite hacer las cosas mejores, pero sólo si se sabe sacar provecho de él.
Por ultimo, cuidado con el tema masas y pistas e potencia, porque en un clase D, es aún más crítico por dónde pasan, y la configuración de masa en estrella se vuelve más importante aún.
Cuéntame luego cómo te funcionó, ok?

Saludos y mucha suerte
Eduardo


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, les cuento que tratando de eliminar el que le llaman offset digo asi (el que le llaman) por que soy empirico y no se nada de stos terminos pero ya aprendi algo,entre otras cosas encontre que poniendo un resistencia en el pin 6 del lm311 pude bajarlo a 2mv, pero aun no pruebo a full por que estaba desconfiado por lo del offset alto y ahora que lo tengo bajo quiero preguntarles a ustedes que cambios peligrosos produce esto en el ampli? no me rendira como deve? se me quemara si lo pruebo sin la serie? que opinan.ah ademas tengo ruido como un pitido, pero he hecho pruebas con condensos y le puse uno de 1.8nf en la entrada y se minimiso el pitido, casi que cero pero la verdad las frecuencias altas disminuyeron pero talvez no importe, por que lo que si es que este ucd tiene un bajo ni el rebacano, excelente, por eso en la primera prueba que se me quemo todo por descuido mio quise seguir intentandolo, por el sonido tan bestial ahora sera esperar y probarlo entonces sin la serie haber que tal va de potencia, y lo comparare con los otros que tengo, gracias al amigo ejtagle: que proyecto!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

http://www.reparacionlcd.com/transistores/IRFP250_Uso_diverso_--45995

Estoy pensando en usar equivalentes de este mosfet, supongo que no tendre ningun problema, lo digo porque me saldra aun mas barato.

adrian2008-

asegurate que el LM311 no sea falso o este tocado.Tambien fijate en los condensadores de realimentacion, que aguanten bien el voltaje.


----------



## marke20

Tavo dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta medio tonta
> 
> Cómo saben los datos de los inductores de fuentes de PC (por ejemplo), o los ya bobinados!? Todos los que he visto no tienen nada etiquetado, ni un código, ni nada! Por eso me es extraño lo que dicen!
> 
> Agradezco una repuesta......
> 
> Saludos!



En mi caso fue facil... en una etuiquetita sobre la bobina decia algo sobre el material del nucleo: T106-26, en el link que deje de micrometals daba el valor Al del nucleo (inductancia por espira2 creo...).
Es la primer fuente que desarmo y me pongo a mirar con ojos de electronico asique no se como sera en la mayoria... por lo pronto parece que me voy a pasar por electrinca liniers.


----------



## adrian2008

hola, nose si el moderador permita estos mensajes tan seguidos, pero es que estoy emocionado, por fin un ampli que tiene un sonido excelente, y ademas ya lo probe sin la serie a full potencia, y que barbaro, al principio tube problemas en el golpe del bajo, con los parlantes de 15" pero despues baje las r de gate a 10ohm y super! mejoro notablemente, pronto lo sacare ala calle haber que tal suena al aire libre, estoy alimentando el ampli con +-60 y al verdad es que los mosfet calientan un poquito pero no mucho, seguro es por la bobina, total me gusta como suena asi.


----------



## electroconico

adrian2008 , que bueno que lo resolviste y tienen funcionando.

Como solucionaste lo del offset? , se que conectaste una resistencia en el pin 6 del lm311 ,
¿ pero de que valor la resistencia y de donde la conectaste??
¿Al final dejaste dicha resistencia??
¿Algún otro cambio aparte de bajar la Resistencia del gate?
¿De que potencia lo dejaste al final?

unas fotitos


----------



## Tavo

electroconico dijo:


> adrian2008 , que bueno que lo resolviste y tienen funcionando.
> 
> Como solucionaste lo del offset? , se que conectaste una resistencia en el pin 6 del lm311 ,
> ¿ pero de que valor la resistencia y de donde la conectaste??
> ¿Al final dejaste dicha resistencia??
> ¿Algún otro cambio aparte de bajar la Resistencia del gate?
> ¿De que potencia lo dejaste al final?
> 
> unas fotitos


*Algo más? Un cafecito también?? *


----------



## adrian2008

electroconico dijo:


> adrian2008 , que bueno que lo resolviste y tienen funcionando.
> 
> Como solucionaste lo del offset? , se que conectaste una resistencia en el pin 6 del lm311 ,
> ¿ pero de que valor la resistencia y de donde la conectaste??
> ¿Al final dejaste dicha resistencia??
> ¿Algún otro cambio aparte de bajar la Resistencia del gate?
> ¿De que potencia lo dejaste al final?
> 
> unas fotitos



la resistencia es de 470ohm y lo que hice fue despatar el pin del lm311 y conectarlo atravez de la resistencia,!ojo¡ esto lo hice ala prueba y ami me funciono, y asi lo tengo sonando, pero nose que cambios se produjeron en el ampli por que no se hacer esas mediciones ni tengo los aparatos para hacerlo tambien baje la r14 la puse de 22k,y como dije las r de gate las tengo en 10 ohm, aun no lo pruebo a 4ohm solo lo hice a 8 y pronto lo hare a 4 ohm haber que pasa


----------



## electroconico

Te quedo muy bien adrian2008 

Saludos!


----------



## adrian2008

hola, lescuento que hoy hice la prueba del ampli ucd, y siento decirlo pero sequedo en potencia, calidad si tiene pero en potencia sequedo, nose si es por que tengo algo mal o la bobina talvez, ya que yo la construi en base alo que han dicho sobre 24 vueltas sobre un nucleo de ferrita tambien la hice con 14 etc, hasta de aire la hice por medio de la pagina donde se calculan los inductores de nucleo de aire y nada toy triste por que pense que era mi proyecto mas poderoso, pero en fin, la verdad no se si es que tengo los condensos mal, estos son los que tengo: unos que dicen 104 que son los de 100nf para mi, y otro 101 que es de 100pf y el 105 que es de 1uf etc,por lo demas saben que no use las r de precision, y otra cosa nose por que tengo consumo en el ampli, en un bombillo de 60watts el filamento alumbra un poquito sin señal de audio ni parlantes, pero he revisado un monton de veces y no hay nada malo, no hay pistas en corto, estoy que no se que hacer ni pensar sobre el ampli si es que enverdad esta mal algo o simplemente es asi, me gustaria que me dijeran si puedo simularlo en algun programa por fis.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

seguro que la fuente de alimentacion te da suficientes amperios???necesitas unos 10 amperios por rama para funcionar en 8 ohmios y casi el doble para funcionar a 4 ohmios.

¿de cuantos amperios es?porque si es de 5 A como decias dias atras es normal que no suene fuerte,
¿Los condensadores son todos de la misma capacidad?¿de que estan hechos?

perdon, no eras tu el de la fuente de alimentacion pobre.
Pero de todas formas revisa cuantos amperios es capaz de entregarte.
en este ampli no hay ningun condensador de 100nf, cambialo anda.
Ademas esos condensadores que has puesto no son de ceramica, son de poliester, cambialos.
Cuando los cambies pruebalo, por que tal cual lo tienes ahora igual te lo cargas.


----------



## djwash

Mas atras hay fotos del que arme yo, y la potencia y calidad muy buenas, alimentado con -+50v 4A (AUDISON 125W por lo menos eso dice el trafo).
Lo probe con varios parlantes, mas que nada con _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-103727978-parlante-15-bw1515-800w-rms-linea-profesional-de-verdad-_JM_.
Opino que algo esta mal en tu montaje, porque al ampli le sobraba un poco de potencia para los parlantes que menciono...
Todas las pruebas fueron *SIN preamplificador* directo de la PC, cuando use la lampara serie fue de 75W, encendia un poco el filamento sin señal en la entrada y sin parlante.

Sin la lampara serie:
El conjunto ampli/bobina calentaba a digamos unos 50ºC, a plena potencia se calentaba la bobina ya que estaba mal dimensionada en corriente. La temperatura del ampli subia un poco pero se podia tocar...
Toque sin querer la entrada de audio y largo un chiflido, se quemo parte del filtro pasaaltos de un driver SKP y este casi se quema (se calento un poco aun funciona igual que el otro aparentemente), se calentaron los cables que iban al parlante y se quemo la bobina de un parlante de 15 de los truchos (marca Audio SONIC no es el que esta arriba). Todo eso con el simple toque del dedo en la entrada de audio, al ampli no le paso nada, la verdad que muy duro el chiquitin.
Casi a la mitad del volumen de la PC el ampli llegaba al limite (o la bobina), por lo menos mas de eso el parlante del link no se aguantaba...
Deberias revisar que los valores de resistencias sean correctos y calidad de componentes, revisar 2N54XX, poner fotos del parlante con algo al lado para comparar tamaño, si es posible sube las medidas...

Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> en este ampli no hay ningun condensador de 100nf, cambialo anda.
> Ademas esos condensadores que has puesto no son de ceramica, son de poliester, cambialos.
> Cuando los cambies pruebalo, por que tal cual lo tienes ahora igual te lo cargas.



te cuento que yo veo en el diagrama unos que dicen 100n y pues pense que eran de 100nf entonces de que valor son? y pues por los de poliester, es por que no consigo los de ceramica, y alguien lo construyo con todos de poliester, y dijo que le funciono, lo que si no dijo es si le dio buena potencia, pero en verdad afectara que no use los ceramicos, y en cambio este usando los de poliester? por lo de la fuente es de buena potencia, tanto asi que en el mismo instante se la puse al stk4048 y Dios mio! si que lo hace tronar, en cambio al ucd no, tambien noto que cuando aumento el bajo con el ecualizador el ucd empiesa a distorsionar, y pues nose que mas hacer


----------



## Dragoblaztr

adrian2008 dijo:


> te cuento que yo veo en el diagrama unos que dicen 100n y pues pense que eran de 100nf entonces de que valor son? y pues por los de poliester, es por que no consigo los de ceramica, y alguien lo construyo con todos de poliester, y dijo que le funciono, lo que si no dijo es si le dio buena potencia, pero en verdad afectara que no use los ceramicos, y en cambio este usando los de poliester? por lo de la fuente es de buena potencia, tanto asi que en el mismo instante se la puse al stk4048 y Dios mio! si que lo hace tronar, en cambio al ucd no, tambien noto que cuando aumento el bajo con el ecualizador el ucd empiesa a distorsionar, y pues nose que mas hacer




Ya realizaste las mediciones explicadas por el autor??
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/214746/ _
saludos


----------



## calafer

Podes probar cambiando la bobina, toroide amarillo y blanco no sirve (fuente de PC).
La bobina la hice con un trafo electrónico de dicróica 21 espiras de alambre 0.8mm y con amoladora de banco le hice GAP de 1.2mm en el nucleo de 10 mm.
El ampli lo probé con un bicho papao de 15" 800w de un amigo y alimentación de +- 47 Vcc, realmente
sorprendido, de la potencia ni hablar cuando conecté unos lx90 technics en 8, casi los rompo.
Te recomiendo paciencia porque funciona. El mío tiene ruido en rango completo pero con una resistencia
de 10k en serie no se escucha.

Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

calafer dijo:


> Podes probar cambiando la bobina, toroide amarillo y blanco no sirve (fuente de PC).
> La bobina la hice con un trafo electrónico de dicróica 21 espiras de alambre 0.8mm y con amoladora de banco le hice GAP de 1.2mm en el nucleo de 10 mm.



ese transformador del que me hablas cuales, de los que se usan para fuentes conmutadas, si es asi puedo usar uno que ya tenga gap,o que es dicroica, para hacerme uno como el tuyo, quiero probar cambiando la bobina asi como dices haber que pasa.


----------



## mono pibe

adrian tu problema radica en la bobina  utiliza toroidales de color azul , y nos echas el datico  atodos.....  SULUDOS   (LUCHA POR SABER Y SERAS LIBRE)....


----------



## MAGNETRON27

djwash dijo:


> Mas atras hay fotos del que arme yo, y la potencia y calidad muy buenas, alimentado con -+50v 4A (AUDISON 125W por lo menos eso dice el trafo).
> Lo probe con varios parlantes, mas que nada con _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-103727978-parlante-15-bw1515-800w-rms-linea-profesional-de-verdad-_JM_.
> Opino que algo esta mal en tu montaje, porque al ampli le sobraba un poco de potencia para los parlantes que menciono...
> Todas las pruebas fueron *SIN preamplificador* directo de la PC, cuando use la lampara serie fue de 75W, encendia un poco el filamento sin señal en la entrada y sin parlante.
> 
> Sin la lampara serie:
> El conjunto ampli/bobina calentaba a digamos unos 50ºC, a plena potencia se calentaba la bobina ya que estaba mal dimensionada en corriente. La temperatura del ampli subia un poco pero se podia tocar...
> Toque sin querer la entrada de audio y largo un chiflido, se quemo parte del filtro pasaaltos de un driver SKP y este casi se quema (se calento un poco aun funciona igual que el otro aparentemente), se calentaron los cables que iban al parlante y se quemo la bobina de un parlante de 15 de los truchos (marca Audio SONIC no es el que esta arriba). Todo eso con el simple toque del dedo en la entrada de audio, al ampli no le paso nada, la verdad que muy duro el chiquitin.
> Casi a la mitad del volumen de la PC el ampli llegaba al limite (o la bobina), por lo menos mas de eso el parlante del link no se aguantaba...
> Deberias revisar que los valores de resistencias sean correctos y calidad de componentes, revisar 2N54XX, poner fotos del parlante con algo al lado para comparar tamaño, si es posible sube las medidas...
> 
> Saludos



Seran 200 watios la potencia que entrega tu transformador.


----------



## calafer

adrian2008, mira el link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/subwoofer-clase-d-200w-4-ohms-38962/index3.html.
La bobina tiene la E de (largo,alto,ancho)30mmx15mmx10mm, la I  (largo,ancho,espesor)30mmx10mmx3mm.
Espero te sirvan los datos, está la foto que puse de la bobina.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Que tan malo sería cambiar la configuración del filtro de salida... Digamos, 4.7µH y 10uF? Da una frecuencia de resonancia de 22kHz Aprox... Pero dudo si se afecte el funcionamiento del amplificador. Digo esto porque las bobinas de 4.7µH son fáciles de conseguir, de alta corriente y a un precio razonable, al igual que el condensador de 10µF @ 100/250VAC (al menos, a donde compro los materiales en mi caso).

Saludos!

PS: La frec. de resonancia de 33µH y 1.5µF es de 22.6kHz (Recomendable el programita "mini RC Calculator 1.2)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Que tan malo sería cambiar la configuración del filtro de salida... Digamos, 4.7µH y 10uF? Da una frecuencia de resonancia de 22kHz Aprox... *Pero dudo si se afecte el funcionamiento del amplificador*.


No se el amplificador, pero seguro que sí el sonido de salida. Habría que calcular un poco, pero con esos valores vas a pasar de un filtro tipo Butterworth (respuesta plana) a uno tipo ?????  ...que es lo que hay que calcular...


----------



## Tacatomon

Si, eso me temía, la respuesta del filtro no es ni parecido al Butterworth. Es un simple calculador de filtros resonantes. Ya que con los cálculos de Ejtagle, da siempre el mismo resultado, y si se cambian los componentes se obtiene un filtro de tipo "Horizonte de Sucesos". 

Me lo temía... (Reducing the output filter of a Class-D amplifier de TI Dice los mismos valores para 4Ohm: 33uH y 1uF)

Saludos!


----------



## adrian2008

hola, como estan, les quiero preguntar haber si podria reemplazar los mpsa92 por otro tipo de transistor bipolar que aguantara el mismo voltaje sin que aya algun inconveniente en el ampli, por que los mpsa92 no los consigo, y he comprado los 2n5401 pero se me han explotado, tal vez por que me salieron truchos, yo queria reemplazarlos por los NTE2366, sera que se puede? ah y miren mi nueva bobina, segun lei las de aire son mejores, por que con nucleos de ferrita  hay que conocer muchos factores del mismo etc y la hice con el programa mini ring core calculator, asi que no creo que ya sea problema de bobina si en dado caso lo pruebo y me suena de nuevo sin potencia.


----------



## djwash

Yo use el 2SA1319, andan bien y no se calientan...


----------



## Tavo

Adrián... Con que calibre de alambre hiciste la bobina?


> Ver el archivo adjunto 47386



Te quedó muy prolija, muy bien hecha. 

Por otra parte, es raro que no consigas el MPSA92/42... Por las dudas, volvé a la casa de electrónica y preguntá por KSP92/42, es el mismo transistor, pero con diferente nombre. Los MPSA"XX" se suelen conseguir con este nombre, KSP"XX"...

Saludos.


----------



## adrian2008

Tavo, lo que pasa es que esos transistores aqui los buscan por el NTE 288 y los unicos que me muestran son los 2n5401 y no entiendo por que los incluyen en ese grupo si los 2n5401 aguantan menos voltaje que el mpsa92, y te cuento y les cuento que yo me puse a reemplazarlo por el NTE2366 que es un transistor de alto voltaje como el mpsa92 pero en sus otras caracteristicas creo que no, al principio pense que era por ese cambio que el ampli me sonaba mal, pero despues volvi y puse los 2n5401 y no era ese el problema osea que los NTE2366 si funcionaban sin problemas, ahora solo me resta hacer las pruebas que dijo ejtagle para encontrar la faya en mi ucd.

ah y la bobina la hice con alambre calibre 16

saludos


----------



## mono pibe

adrian aca en cartagena hay por montones los MPSA92 SI ALGO miremos site gusta  que los consigas ,saludos muchachos....


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, de nuevo yo por aqui estavez es para mostrarles los voltajes que tengo segun los pasos de ejtagle.
pin 8 del lm311 a Gnd tengo 3.0v
pin 4 a Gnd 3.6v
uniendo las patas 3 y 4 del lm311 tengo en pin 1 a Gnd -2.7v
en r8 tengo 7.6v
en r9 tengo 0v



> También, esas mismas tensiones tienen que llegar a las patas 10 y 12 del IR2110. Es decir, poniendo el negativo del téster en -VCC, en la pata 12 del IR tiene que haber al menos 10v , y en la pata 10, 10 volts.



Ojo!  Al menos de que sea yo el que estoy equivocado o que lo hayan aclarado no puede haber 10volts en la pata 10, por que se diceentre las patas de R9 hay 0 volts) y r9 esta conectado con pin10 y –vcc osea hay no hay voltaje mientras pin 3 y 4 esten puenteados

pin 9 del ir2110 y -vcc tengo 11.9v
pin 1 del ir y -vcc 11.3v
pin5 y 6 11.6v
pin 5 y -vcc 0v

segun estos datos, estara bien mi ucd? si es asi por que me suena mal cuando le subo bajo y no da potencia. si es la bobina, por que? si la hice con el programa, a nocer que el programa se equivoque, osea yo el que me aya equivocado.

Asi fue que hice la bobina: donde dice 48mm me consegui un tubo pvc de 4.8cm de diametro e hice la bobina de 3cm de largo con alambre calibre 16, lo que me dio la bobina que mostre mas arriba y segun el programa con 30uh. 

Miren


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo comente hace un tiempo, que con la bobina de aire pareciera que a altas potencias, el sonido es muy distorsionado, en frecuencias bajas esto a pesar de que no estaba el amplificador al máximo. No he tenido tiempo de probar el amplificador con +-85V aparte de que todavía estamos por comprar Condensadores de 10kuF @100V.
Ahora que cuento con un Choke de 33uH@21A veré que es lo que pasa.

Saludos!


----------



## mogolloelectro

tacato una consulta de cuanto es el calculo del condensador para tu bobina de 33 microhenrios o no es necesario hacerle un cambio de valor para ese condensador en el conjunto de lc para la salida
de antmano gracias y como sabes yo poseo tambien un par de bobinas de 33 microhenrios y me interesaria ese dato

por otro lado la bobina de adrian esta muy bien hecha pero no por hablar de mas pero yo he calculado con la pagina de pronine la bobina de 30 microhenrios con alambre #12 y #10 en menor tamaño y espiras

de momento no tengo la captura de la pagina en cuanto la encuentre la posteo

aclaro que ya he ensayado la bobina del ampli con una de 47 microhenrios para la version no ucd hecha con 1 alambre #12 sin recalentamiento ni en la bobina ni en los mosfets 

yo pienso que hay mas de uno que esta equivocado de la teoria del efecto "skin" en esa bobina
por que eso solo aplica en la funcion de un trafo de potencia y no en donde simplemente se usa como bobina y aparte como unico canal de conduccion de potencia de la salida sencillamente la interferencia si se sale pero eso es tema aparte

espero que sirva como algo util y no como una extraña conspiracion contra mis mensajes que ya me ha pasado en este foro

por aca una foto de la bobina de 47 microhenrios funcionando
a lo mejor ya vieron estas fotos por el post de mariano que las subi por lo de la fuente

de paso las capturas de pronine


----------



## Tacatomon

No he cambiado el condensador de salida. 1.5uF es lo que uso junto con la bobina de 33uH. Al parecer, al variar demasiado los valores del filtro de salida se pierde la característica Butterworth con una respuesta plana... Si no fuese por eso, habría mejores opciones para escoger el condensador o la bobina de salida.

Saludos!


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, la verdad es que gracias a ejtagle por este ampli, pero yo personalmente me rindo, no doy mas, lo dejare aun lado, por que sinceramente creo que es cuestion de potencia ya que muchos han dicho que en comparacion con otros amplis se queda,y yo lo compare con mi stk4048 +-65vols y se quedo el ucd, bueno fue un placer emsamblarlo eso estodo creo que me ire por el qsc, pero de nuevo gracias ah y me gustaria que me dijeran si lo han simulado y en que programa se hace.


----------



## Tacatomon

adrian2008 dijo:


> saludos, la verdad es que gracias a ejtagle por este ampli, pero yo personalmente me rindo, no doy mas, lo dejare aun lado, por que sinceramente creo que es cuestion de potencia ya que muchos han dicho que en comparacion con otros amplis se queda,y yo lo compare con mi stk4048 +-65vols y se quedo el ucd, bueno fue un placer emsamblarlo eso estodo creo que me ire por el qsc, pero de nuevo gracias ah y me gustaria que me dijeran si lo han simulado y en que programa se hace.



Pero que decís!!! ¿Estás seguro que está bien ensamblado? Compañeros ya han simulado el amplificador y rinde como en los cálculos (O aproximado)... Por que no nos pones unas fotos de la parte componentes y de las soldaduras.

¿Con que lo exitas? Un MP3, una mixer, un Pre? Puede ser que el STK tenga configurada una ganancia más alta, de ahí la sensación de bajo volumen del UCD...


----------



## adrian2008

hola tocatomon, aqui estan las fotos de casi todo el ampli ucd con su pre y fuente y no hay ninguna pista chocada ya las revise poniendo un haz de luz por debajo. Y encuanto a la ganacia que mencionas del stk, yo diferencio entre volumen y potencia, en volomen es cuando yo noto que el amplificador suena bien pero parece que pide mas y en potencia es cuando la musica ya suena desagradable al oido, los bajos suenan feo, es cuando interpreto que hasta hay llego el amplificador.


----------



## AntonioAA

adrian: NO entiendo tu disquisicion de volumen/potencia ( lee un poquito mas ) . Yo he hecho justamente amplis con STK4050 y estos . 
Todo pasa por la "sensibilidad" de entrada, o sea , con que *voltaje el amplificador entrega su potencia maxima* ( coincidiendo con el amigo Tacatomon ). La de este amplificador es un poco baja , podrias necesitar un preamp . Ahora estoy  armando uno para mi hijo para usarlo con un bajo ( que hasta ahora usa el ampli del STK ) y le tengo que aumentar la ganancia al preamp.
Con el mismo transformador con que moves el stk , con este tenes un rendimiento MAYOR ( todo el calor que sale por el disipador del otro , en este es MUSICA ).


----------



## adrian2008

por eso amigo, lo que pasa es que por calculos nose, pero si se que si el stk tienen mayor ganancia necesitara menos señal de entrada, pero si el otro no la tiene habra que subirle, al pre etc  supongamos que los dos tienen la misma ganancia,"es un ejemplo" entonces si la perilla de volumen llega a 10 en el ucd este ya distorsiona en cambio en el stk llega a 15 o mas, y es donde ya distorsiona. voy haber si grabo el sonido que produce el ampli ucd y entonces lo subo, para que escuchen.
Otra cosa si ustedes me dicen que lo han careado con otros amplis en el mismo instante cambiando las fuentes, osea poniendo la misma fuente en el ucd y escucharlo y despues quitarla y ponerla en otro y escucharlo y si medicen que el ucd le gano o le empato entonces retiro lo dicho. no quiero desacreditar las cosas, es solo que yo pruebo en el mismo instante y careo los amplificadores para ayar el de mayor potencia y calidad de sonido y asi escojer.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

¿Y no tendra algo que ver el no usar los condensadores ceramicos? van mejor con la alta frecuencia.

Los que has puesto valen para que arranque el ampli pero me parece que no valen para que funcione bien.

Y los 4 transistores que usaste cuales son?

yo he estado pensando en el tema de las equivalencias de los componentes necesarios para este ampli, pero no me convence la idea.Imagino que si el autor lo diseño asi es por algo.

es mas, he buscado equivalencias para los transistores y los mosfet y no me convence

y ese puentecito de diodos que has usado lo veo muy pequeño, me parece que tu fuente de alimentacion no da los amperios necesarios.
¿De cuantos amperios es ese puente?, dime el modelo, da la impresion de que ese puente es de 5 amperios


----------



## adrian2008

pues si, he pensado en la cuestion de los ceramicos, por que los que los han hecho con poliester dicen que le suena el ampli pero no dicen si potente con distorsion etc, solo lo podria decir ejtagle.
Por los transistores no por que use los 2n5401 y es lo mismo,si acepto que lo ultimo que me faltaria seria poner los ceramicos en ves de los de poliester y tambien poner los de mica,y las resistencias de precicion, pero si ejtagle me dice que no son necesarios que los que he puestos van bien, pues quien sabe entonces que sera, por eso les digo careenlos, no pruebas simuladas! hagan pruebas reales, si se que el ampli es de una calidad buena y es por eso que he luchado por tenerlo funcionando.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

dime el voltaje de tu fuente y los amperios que entrega y el puente que utilizas para rectificar

a lo mejor ejtagle se refiere al tema de que fuencione o no cambiando esos componentes y no al rendimiento y calidad que te de de una forma o de la otra,


----------



## adrian2008

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> dime el voltaje de tu fuente y los amperios que entrega y el puente que utilizas para rectificar



Magnetron me extraña esa pregunta tu deverias saber que el ucd tiene mejor rendimiento logicamente si el stk no tiene ese rendimiento tendria entonces que sonar peor que el ucd con esta fuente por que me imagino que exigiria mas corriente o algo asi o estoy equivocado


----------



## FELIBAR12

mogolloelectro dijo:


> yo pienso que hay mas de uno que esta equivocado de la teoria del efecto "skin" en esa bobina
> por que eso solo aplica en la funcion de un trafo de potencia


Pues hasta donde yo tengo entendido los tendidos de la red electrica que llega a nuestras casas se construyen de tal manera que eviten dicho efecto...........

Ahhh y mi ucd es tan potente como cualquier otro amplificador clase ab..........es mas ,no he logrado hacerlo distorsionar
Si distorsiona tambien puede ser producto de muy baja estabilizacion dados ciertos requerimientos de potencia.

Si no basta con pruebas reales puedes ponerle un osciloscopio a la salida y ver una buena onda senoidal de 40v 1khz con fuente de +/-40vdc.Suficiente ya como para  dañar un parlante


----------



## MAGNETRON27

¿que usaste la misma fuente para el stk? si es asi perdon.

Claro que se el rendimiento que tiene un clase D.Es mas tengo dos etapas de igual potencia, una es clase D y la otra es AB, y rinde mas la primera y encima no se calienta.Las 2 con la misma fuente y todo

suena un poquito mas fuerte que la segunda y los graves son mas profundos

¿cuantos watios te da el stk?¿para cuantos watios armaste el ucd?


----------



## adrian2008

dices que tienes el ampli ucd de ejtagle y un clase AB? y que suena mas el clase D que tienes? si es asi entonces lo que metoca es usar los componentes tal cual dice ejtagle metocara conseguir entonces los ceramicos de 1uf y los de mica y las R de precision y entonces volver a probar, y comentar.

saludos.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

adrian2008 dijo:


> hola tocatomon, aqui estan las fotos de casi todo el ampli ucd con su pre y fuente y no hay ninguna pista chocada ya las revise poniendo un haz de luz por debajo. Y encuanto a la ganacia que mencionas del stk, yo diferencio entre volumen y potencia, en volomen es cuando yo noto que el amplificador suena bien pero parece que pide mas y en potencia es cuando la musica ya suena desagradable al oido, los bajos suenan feo, es cuando interpreto que hasta hay llego el amplificador.


 
Hola Compañeros, y perdon por meterme en este "debate". Por mi experiencia con este circuito y por lo que veo en las fotos, EjTagle sugiere incluir en la fuente capacitores ceramicos y de poliester. Esto se debe que el Ucd requiere picos de corriente muy rapidos(debido a la frecuencia de oscilacion) y los electroliticos no son capaces de entregar. Mi fuente la arme teniendo en cuenta esta observacion es de +/-70 Volt con lo que estaria rondando los 300W RMS en 8Ohms y les aseguro que el sonido es espectacular y superior a las AB de similares caracteristicas. Saludos!!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Diego_eliasv dijo:


> Hola Compañeros, y perdon por meterme en este "debate". Por mi experiencia con este circuito y por lo que veo en las fotos, EjTagle sugiere incluir en la fuente capacitores ceramicos y de poliester. Esto se debe que el Ucd requiere picos de corriente muy rapidos(debido a la frecuencia de oscilacion) y los electroliticos no son capaces de entregar. Mi fuente la arme teniendo en cuenta esta observacion es de +/-70 Volt con lo que estaria rondando los 300W RMS en 8Ohms y les aseguro que el sonido es espectacular y superior a las AB de similares caracteristicas. Saludos!!



Pues pega aqui el diseño y asi lo puede utilizar adrian2008.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

No es nada fuera de lo comun. Son solamente unos capacitores de poliester y ceramicos en paralelo con los electroliticos. Solo tome encuenta a las recomendaciones del autor paginas atras. Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo uso como fuente de alimentacion un toroidal que me da 680 watios y tengo otro trafo pero de los blindados que me da 700 watios tambien, los 2 son de 50 voltios y 14 amperios y rectificando y poniendo el banco de capacitores me da 60 voltios.Me da para hacer 2 ucd o uno de mayor potencia colocando los trafos en serie.El banco de capacitores es de 56600uf, vamos, que no se me queda corta la fuente de alimentacion, el puente rectificador es de 25 amperios,

si, ya lo se, es mas, ya lo hice en mi fuente, y en la fuente de una etapa que tengo de 1500watios tambien se aprecian esos condensadores junto con los electroliticos, ademas eliminan posibles ruidos parasitos

esos condensadores que tu dices son mas rapidos pero en esencia se usan para eliminar la basura de ruido que se nos cuela atraves del secundario del trafo y los diodos y que incluso los diodos pueden generar ruido.Una simple bobina de 3 euros puede eliminar el pico de recuperación de los diodos, los parásitos de la red, y en general toda la alta frecuencia inducida junto con los condensadores ceramicos y de propileno.



adrian2008 dijo:


> dices que tienes el ampli ucd de ejtagle y un clase AB? y que suena mas el clase D que tienes? si es asi entonces lo que metoca es usar los componentes tal cual dice ejtagle metocara conseguir entonces los ceramicos de 1uf y los de mica y las R de precision y entonces volver a probar, y comentar.
> 
> saludos.




 04-oct-2009	 #86
ejtagle

Fecha de Ingreso: julio-2008
Ubicación: Argentina
Mensajes: 203
Respuesta: Ampli HighEnd ClaseD UCD de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 mosfets N
>Para la fuente, te sugiero la que ha posteado mnicolau (o la de ricardodeni, en este mismo foro)
>El tema de hacer las bobinas... Más que dificil , es aburrido... pero nada del otro mundo
>Sustituir los cerámicos por poliester... No... Yo también sé que los poliester son mejores, y por eso en el diagrama dice poliester donde convenía que lo fueran. Los cerámicos son muy buenos para alta frecuencia, y por eso están donde están (un poliester, aunque andaría, no seria tan eficiente para esa función, por eso, si dice cerámico en el diagrama, traten que lo sea)
El amplificador en sí no es caro... Estimo 40 a 50 pesos por amplificador , talvez mucho menos si usas mosfets más pequeños ... Cotiza los mosfets y el IR2110, que son los componentes más caros del amplificador para que te des una idea.

Saludos!


----------



## letspaty

electroconico dijo:


> Hola Amigos , ya termine el diseño del pcb.
> 
> La próxima semana enviaré a fabricar las pcbs,el lote minimo es de 10 , solo ocuparé máximo 5 por si alguien quiere algunas de estas plaquitas estoy en México(nada comercial ni esas cosas,solo para dividir los gastos).
> 
> Les adjunto los archivos y últimas imágenes de como deberia quedar el ampli .
> Más tarde subiré la lista de material de acuerdo al stock de mouser.
> 
> _Unos post más atras comente mis dudas por si alguien responde estan en el siguiente link_:estudiando:
> disculpen la insistencia pero quiero hacerlo de la mejor manera posible.
> 
> ejtagle , coloque tu nick en las pcbs , si hay algún problema avisame para quitarlo antes de enviar el pcb a fabricación, de igual manera si quieres una plaquita de estas te la envío con todo gusto en cuanto las reciba.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47144
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47145
> 
> Saludos y gracias por compartir!



disclpa me interesa en cuanto saldria las otras 5 etoy en monterrey


----------



## mono pibe

adrian2008 dijo:


> saludos, la verdad es que gracias a ejtagle por este ampli, pero yo personalmente me rindo, no doy mas, lo dejare aun lado, por que sinceramente creo que es cuestion de potencia ya que muchos han dicho que en comparacion con otros amplis se queda,y yo lo compare con mi stk4048 +-65vols y se quedo el ucd, bueno fue un placer emsamblarlo eso estodo creo que me ire por el qsc, pero de nuevo gracias ah y me gustaria que me dijeran si lo han simulado y en que programa se hac                                                                                                                                      la verdad compañero esque , mire tus fotos analicE que la bobina es en  nucleo de ferrita  tipo toroidal y no latienes , los transistores MPS 92 alparacer no son esos estos son mas grandes (cuales son)" los que tiene tu targeta ", el tramformador es de eqipo de sonido delos viejos ,fuente muy pobre  claro que toma ese integrado STK... y lopone a sonar duro , porque no hases una fuente mas potente Y PRUEBAS EL UCD Y LUEGO PRUEBAS EL STK Y MIRA QUE PASA ah ten cuidado con tu adorable STK   OJO los stk trabajan con poco voltaje y poco ampereraje poreso tu transformador viejito es  espesial para el, el condenso 104 que esta serca al diodo 4007 es ceramico ok el maestro y otros amigo lo andicho en unos mensajes atras... ESPERO QUE TE ALLUDE MI COMENTARIO  saludos


----------



## electroconico

letspaty dijo:


> disclpa me interesa en cuanto saldria las otras 5 etoy en monterrey



Ya los envíe a fabricar , pero se atravesó el año chino  y andan descanzando y en la fiesta.
Calculo llegan en 1 mes aproximadamente.
Cada pcb me salió en $4 dolares.

Estamos al pendiente y en contacto compa!

Saludos!

P.D. ya les cuento cuando los reciba  .
Los quiero probar con un subwoofercito de 12"  pioneer de 250W .


----------



## ernestogn

amigo electronico . cuanto te sale el envio?
donde las enviaste a hacer?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

es lo que yo digo, lo alimenta con un trafo de pocos amperios y el ucd necesita baastante y encima los aprovecha al calentarse poquito.

ami sinceramente no me gustan los stk, tengo un stk de sony y ese es el único que me agrada, tiene buena respuesta de frecuencia y calienta menos que los stk de sanyo

tengo otros 2 stk  de sanyo y la verdad que ni los uso, no me gusta el sonido que dan, es un sonido duro y carece de agudos limpios y graves profundos.Tienen potencia pero no mucha fidelidad


----------



## adrian2008

mono pibe dijo:


> la verdad compañero esque , mire tus fotos analicE que la bobina es en  nucleo de ferrita  tipo toroidal y no latienes , los transistores MPS 92 alparacer no son esos estos son mas grandes (cuales son)" los que tiene tu targeta ", el tramformador es de equipo de sonido delos viejos ,fuente muy pobre  claro que toma ese integrado STK... y lopone a sonar duro , porque no hases una fuente mas potente Y PRUEBAS EL UCD Y LUEGO PRUEBAS EL STK Y MIRA QUE PASA ah ten cuidado con tu adorable STK   OJO los stk trabajan con poco voltaje y poco ampereraje poreso tu transformador viejito es  espesial para el, s



ummm pues no me parece, por que ejtagle dijo que las bobinas de aire eran mejor y mas sencillas de construir, que por que las de ferrita habia que conocer muchos detalles del nucleo, como frecuencia de trabajo, saturacion etc y que por ende eran mas complicadas, hasta podian hacer que se chamuscaran los mosfet.
Los transistores nop por que con los 2n5401 suena igual, ya lo habia dicho.
El transformador es de un amplificador yamaha de 4 transistores por canal y de 45volts por rama sin rectificar, asi que no creo que se quede por corriente.
Y lo del stk, pues me doy cuenta que no conoces mucho sobre los stks, mira la alimentacion de un 412-170 que llega hasta los +-80, de todos modos se que devo poner los condensadores tal cual y volvere a poner los 2n5401 por las dudas, "ya hicieron comentarios sobre que el ucd le gano alos amplis AB y por eso ya estoy convencido que es una falla en el mio" hace rato era lo unico que queria escuchar, que los habian careado ambos amplificadores, el de ejtagle y los AB y que el UCD habia ganado.

ah y estoy haciendo esto con los condensadores ceramicos, paraver si puedo lograr los pico faradios necesarios pero nose si esto produzca problemas, ustedes que saben teoria podrian decirmelo?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

adrian2008 dijo:


> ummm pues no me parece, por que ejtagle dijo que las bobinas de aire eran mejor y mas sencillas de construir, que por que las de*■*ferrita habia que conocer muchos detalles del nucleo, como frecuencia de trabajo, saturacion etc y que por ende eran mas complicadas, hasta podian hacer que se chamuscaran los mosfet.
> Los transistores nop por que con los 2n5401 suena igual, ya lo habia dicho.
> El transformador es de un amplificador yamaha de 4 transistores por canal y de 45volts por rama sin rectificar, asi que no creo que se quede por corriente.
> Y lo del stk, pues me doy cuenta que no conoces mucho sobre los stks, mira la alimentacion de un 412-170 que llega hasta los +-80, de todos modos se que devo poner los conden*SADORES* tal cual y volvere a poner los 2n5401 por las dudas, "ya hicieron comentarios sobre que el ucd le gano a*■*los amplis AB y por eso ya estoy convencido que es una falla en el mio" hace rato era lo unico que queria escuchar, que los habian careado ambos amplificadores, el de ejtagle y los AB y que el UCD habia ganado.
> 
> ah y estoy haciendo esto con los conden*SADORES* ceramicos, par ver si puedo lograr los pico faradios necesarios pero no*■*se si esto produ*Z*ca prob*LE*mas, ustedes que saben teoria podrian decirmelo?



para aumentar la capacidad tienes que ponerlos en paralelo

una pregunta adrian2008

¿sabes de cuantos amperios es el trafo *QU*e utilizas?

segun los datos *QU*e pone en el diagrama del ucd ¿para cuantos watios lo has montado?

recuerda que para alimentarlo con los 45 por rama tiene que entregarte 7 amperios como minimo, si no te va a flaquear y a distorsionar por falta de alimentacion,(intensidad)
lo se por experiencia en otros amplificadores.

¿de cuantos watios era el ampli yamaha que mencionaste?

perdon por el lenguaje sms, no me di cuenta, estoy usando el msn hablando con otras personas y lo hice sin querer


----------



## mono pibe

ADRIAN SOY COLOMBIANO  como tu, pero sigo con la preucupacion mijo. La bobina ponla en un toroidal pequeño , para probar sin calcularla  hasi 16 vuelta con alambre #13 prueba mijo despues hases los calculos con PRONINE  UN  progamita que esta en internet.... SALUDOS MUCHACHOS...     prueva pero no con la lengua prueva.

AH con tu transformador  y tu toroidal ha la prueba...


----------



## zxeth

Queria preguntar si los que lo armaron salio todo ok?, mucha distorsion? anda bien en todas las frecuencias? , planeo armar 2 x 200 en 4ohms ya que voy a re bobinar un transformador y quiero estar seguro de que ande bien. 

Desde ya muchas gracias, y la verdad que un aportazo, lo vengo viendo desde hace 1 año pero nunca tube fuente para hacerlo


----------



## electroconico

Yo consegui estos trafitos que los sacaron de un genezi según y el otro también de otro sistema de ese tipo.Ni idea que voltaje entreguen , toadia ni los pruebo , pero me salieron en $5 dolaritos cada uno  no pude desperdiciar esa oportunidad. 
Estan pesaditos 

Uno mide 10(A)x9(L)cm , el otro 9(A)x8(L)cm


----------



## zxeth

electroconico dijo:


> Yo consegui estos trafitos que los sacaron de un genezi según y el otro también de otro sistema de ese tipo.Ni idea que voltaje entreguen , toadia ni los pruebo , pero me salieron en $5 dolaritos cada uno  no pude desperdiciar esa oportunidad.
> Estan pesaditos
> 
> Uno mide 10(A)x9(L)cm , el otro 9(A)x8(L)cm



Lo que vale es lo de adentro dicen , (tenes que medir el ancho del alma de la E y la profundidad del transformador ) 

Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Una pregunta muchachos de Argentina,yo ahora estoy en Italia y a mitad de año vuelvo para los pagos,aca vi los IRFP250 a 3,20 euros la unidad,estan en precio? cuanto salen en Argentina? tengo pensado armar un ampli y si estan mas baratos aca me compro un buen par para tener.

Gracias compatriotas!


----------



## zxeth

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Una pregunta muchachos de Argentina,yo ahora estoy en Italia y a mitad de año vuelvo para los pagos,aca vi los IRFP250 a 3,20 euros la unidad,estan en precio? cuanto salen en Argentina? tengo pensado armar un ampli y si estan mas baratos aca me compro un buen par para tener.
> 
> Gracias compatriotas!



aca estan 14pesos, unos 2.5 o 2.7 euros (estan mas o menos a precio)


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Ah entonces no hay diferencia...por ahi los que estan aca son de mayor calidad,a alguien les salio malos los que se consiguen en Argentina?

Gracias por la pronta respuesta!!


----------



## zxeth

no se. Puede ser el envio o directamente la casa donde los compras. A veces encontras la misma cosa en 2 lugares distintos y con distintos precios, y eso no siempre son distintos componentes, sino que son los mismos pero con otro precio

Una gran pregunta para la gente que ya hiso este amplificador y que le gusta la musica. Tengo que bobinar un transformador de 2332VA, pienso bobinarlo exclusivamente para este amplificador. La pregunta es, e recomiendan hacerlo a 42v 0 42v para obtener los +-57v y hacer 2 amplis del de 200w en 8ohms y 400w en 4ohms (obtengo 25ampers, nunca lo voy a poner al mango) o +-30 para tener los +-40v a 35ampers (osea para 3 del 100watts en 8ohms a 200watts en 4ohms.

Mis parlantes no llegan a 160w en 8ohms (los principales) es lo mismo si hago el de 400watts en 4ohms y no le subo el volumen al mango?


----------



## marke20

Voy a volver a insistir con el nucleo toroidal que tengo.
Segun el miniring core calculator para el material T106-26 tengo que darle 18 vueltas de alambre lo cual es mas que respetable, mi duda es que segun el mismo programa la frecuencia es de 0Mhz-1Mhz.
Segun lei la frecuencia de trabajo de este ampli es de 150Khz, por ende me quedo corto. Pregunta: Es potable igualmente usar este nucleo de polvo de hierro toroidal? Hay manera de poder utilizarlo? porque realmente es muy practico....   

Por otro lado capaciotores ceramicos disco de 1uF NO CONSIGO, compre unos ceramicos multicapa... Son aceptables? Hasta que punto?  De ultima puedo usar dos ceramicos de 0.5uF en paralelo, que recomiendan??

Muchas Gracias!!

PD: Hablamos de la version para 100wrms a 8ohm


----------



## ejtagle

Para marke20: Por supuesto que los cerámicos de 1uF son multicapa... De otra clase no se consiguen para esta tensión de trabajo, que yo sepa...  ... 0 a 1Mhz --->> 150khz.... ¿ Está incluído en el rango, o no ? --  A ver las demás personas... Opinen 

Para zxeth: Es casi lo mismo  --- Ahora, no subir el volumen al máximo no significa que un eventual transitorio de música o ruido no pueda superar la potencia máxima de tus parlantes... Osea que... Ojo al piojo ! 

Edu


----------



## LEOGTTI

Hola soy nuevo en este foro!!

Antes que nada quiero expresar mis mas sinceras felicitaciones y agradecimiento a ejtagle por poner a disposicion de la comunidad el esquema del amplificador y responder desinteresadamente a todas las dudas que fueron surgiendo! (De hecho me registre en el foro para seguir este proyecto)

Recien (luego de varias horas) termine de leer el post entero, aprendi muchisimo y me intereso el proyecto...

Me quedaron algunas dudas:

- Cual es la entrada minima en mV necesaria para exitar al amplificador? Pregunto para saber si directamente puedo conectar un reproductor de mp3 o si primero debo amplificar la señal con un preamplificador...(por si sirve estoy interesado en hacer un sistema stereo)

- Para un sistema stereo debo armar dos dispositivos y conectar la salida de cada uno a un parlante distinto?

- Si para alimentar al amplificador utilizo una alimentacion de +-29v o +-48v obtenida de una fuente de 12VCC, Cual seria el consumo aproximado en A?  10A por canal?

- Me gustaria que me recomienden casas de venta de componentes electronicos en Argentina, que realicen envios al interior del pais o preferentemente ubicadas en Rosario

Desde ya gracias a la persona que se tome el tiempo de responderme


----------



## MAGNETRON27

LEOGTTI dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en este foro!!
> 
> Antes que nada quiero expresar mis mas sinceras felicitaciones y agradecimiento a ejtagle por poner a disposicion de la comunidad el esquema del amplificador y responder desinteresadamente a todas las dudas que fueron surgiendo! (De hecho me registre en el foro para seguir este proyecto)
> 
> Recien (luego de varias horas) termine de leer el post entero, aprendi muchisimo y me intereso el proyecto...
> 
> Me quedaron algunas dudas:
> 
> - Cual es la entrada minima en mV necesaria para exitar al amplificador? Pregunto para saber si directamente puedo conectar un reproductor de mp3 o si primero debo amplificar la señal con un preamplificador...(por si sirve estoy interesado en hacer un sistema stereo)
> 
> - Para un sistema stereo debo armar dos dispositivos y conectar la salida de cada uno a un parlante distinto?
> 
> - Si para alimentar al amplificador utilizo una alimentacion de +-29v o +-48v obtenida de una fuente de 12VCC, Cual seria el consumo aproximado en A?  10A por canal?
> 
> - Me gustaria que me recomienden casas de venta de componentes electronicos en Argentina, que realicen envios al interior del pais o preferentemente ubicadas en Rosario
> 
> Desde ya gracias a la persona que se tome el tiempo de responderme




Échale un vistazo al diagrama de la etapa, ahí te pone los amperios necesarios para cada potencia y el voltaje.

Espero te sirva de ayuda.

de 0 a 1Mhz estan incluidas todas las frecuencias


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, tengo buenas noticias, probando y probando me parece haber encontrado la falla creo que era el preamplificador de tonos, por que lo conecte directamente ala pc y el amplificador rindio mas entonces me imagino que algo esta pasando con mi pre, yo dedusco que el ucd chupa bastante señal de entrada, o corriente nose, ustedes que saben sobre esto que dicen, por que aunque le subiera ganancia al pre, todavia seguia lo mismo, que le devo hacer al preamplificador? sera que las resistencias que alimentan los zener de 15 voltios estaran muy altas? yo las tengo de 2.7k con una tension de +-65 que tiene la fuente, perdonenme por demostar tanto mi desconocimiento avanzado de la electronica, pero es que he estado mirando la forma de poder estudiar una tecnologia o ingenieria y aprender formulas, por ahora soy solo practico y tengo solo lo muy basico, entre otras cosas mas tarde are la prueba del amplificador en la calle, y lo enfrentare al stk y entonces confirmare si es esto,la  prueba del ampli la hago con el papapanameri.... ya que este cancion golpea y arranca buena potencia, ah yo coji un multimetro y lo puse en la salida del ampli y me midio 24volts alternos, cosa que con el pre no llegaba ni alos 15.


----------



## yepec

LEOGTTI dijo:


> Me gustaria que me recomienden casas de venta de componentes electronicos en Argentina, que realicen envios al interior del pais o preferentemente ubicadas en Rosario



podrias hecharle una miradita por aqui

tabla_proveedores [Witronica]

saludos...


----------



## marke20

Perdon ejtagle por alguna razon mistica confundi el tema de pasaje de Kx a Mx. Siendo informatico no deberia pasarme jaja. Muchas gracias por la aclaracion de los multicapa, honestamente pense q eran ceramicos disco.

Saludos


----------



## kevin suesca

ami*G*os influye si el integrado q*UE* termina en h lo cambie por uno q*UE* termine en c ???


----------



## Tacatomon

kevin suesca dijo:


> amiwos influye si el integrado q termina en h lo cambie por uno q termine en c ???



... Y eso ya lo sabrías si hubieses leído el tema con más calma. :enfadado: . El Comparador no importa con que letra venga, mientras sea un LM311 y en encapsulado DIP. 

Hay que leer más.
Saludos!


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Tacatomon dijo:


> ... Y eso ya lo sabrías si hubieses leído el tema con más calma. :enfadado: . El Comparador no importa con que letra venga, mientras sea un LM311 y en encapsulado DIP.
> 
> Hay que leer más.
> Saludos!


 
SISISISi, hay que tomarse un tiempo y LEER... Muchas de esas dudas ya han sido tratadas con anterioridad. Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

tambien leer las normas de partisipacion


----------



## LEOGTTI

MAGNETRON27: 

Gracias por las respuestas...en cuanto a los amperios necesarios ya los habia visto en la tabla pero tenia duda si eran por canal (releyendo me di cuenta que es necesario un amplificador por cada canal, con lo cual el consumo total sera del doble de lo especificado en la tabla).

Referido a la entrada: de 0 a 1Mhz estan incluidas todas las frecuencias, entonces puedo conectar un reproductor de mp3 directamente o luego de utilizar un preamplificador...cual es la diferencia entre cada una de las configuraciones? cambia la fidelidad del equipo?


yepec:

Gracias por el enlace...estaba en la barra lateral derecha de la pagina principal y no lo habia visto!

Ahora toca estudiar para armar la fuente y la proteccion por sobrecarga y arranco con el proyecto!


----------



## Diego German

LEOGTTI dijo:
			
		

> entonces puedo conectar un reproductor de mp3 directamente o luego de utilizar un preamplificador...cual es la diferencia entre cada una de las configuraciones? cambia la fidelidad del equipo?



De poder se puede pero la señal de audio que te da el mp3 es demasiado baja para el amplificador va a sonar pero no le vas a sacar toda la potencia por eso  se coloca el preamplificador antes de el amplificador, entonces esa señal se hace mas fuerte y haci podras obtener mayor potencia en tu amplificador, si le conectas directanmente de la pc   solo  en ese caso no necesitas preamplificador 
La fidelidad del equipo va a cambiar a medida que le aumentes mas circuitos por caracteristicas propias de los semiconductores y tambien por que a medida que la señal pasa por mas circuitos esta tiende a degradarse  pero en este caso va a ser casi imperseptible

saludos...


----------



## LEOGTTI

Diego German dijo:


> De poder se puede pero la señal de audio que te da el mp3 es demasiado baja para el amplificador va a sonar pero no le vas a sacar toda la potencia por eso  se coloca el preamplificador antes de el amplificador, entonces esa señal se hace mas fuerte y haci podras obtener mayor potencia en tu amplificador, si le conectas directanmente de la pc   solo  en ese caso no necesitas preamplificador
> La fidelidad del equipo va a cambiar a medida que le aumentes mas circuitos por caracteristicas propias de los semiconductores y tambien por que a medida que la señal pasa por mas circuitos esta tiende a degradarse  pero en este caso va a ser casi imperseptible
> 
> saludos...



Muy clara tu explicaion, es lo que estaba buscando!

Entiendo que cada circuito le agrega un porcentaje de distorcion a la señal de audio, pero utilizando componentes y diseños de calidad se puede mantener la distorcion total por debajo del 1% (lo cual para mi es tolerable)

Para obtener la maxima potencia (dado cierto voltaje fijo de alimentacion del amplificador), cual es el voltaje necesario en la señal de audio entrante?

Otra: es factible conectar dos parlantes a una misma placa para asi ahorrar el trabajo y costo de construir otro amplificador?


----------



## yepec

LEOGTTI dijo:


> ¿es factible conectar dos parlantes a una misma placa para asi ahorrar el trabajo y costo de construir otro amplificador?



de poder se puede, pero esto depende de cual amplificador quieras construir.

ejemplo: si quieres construir el de 200W en 4Ω podrias ponerle tus dos parlantes en paralelo para que asi el ampli vea una carga de 4Ω, siempre y cuando estos sean de 8Ω, o si estas por ensamblar el de 200W en 8Ω podrias poner dos parlantes de 4Ω en serie, para que tu ampli vea una carga de 8Ω.

espero se entienda, 


saludos....


----------



## zxeth

Diego German dijo:


> De poder se puede pero la señal de audio que te da el mp3 es demasiado baja para el amplificador va a sonar pero no le vas a sacar toda la potencia por eso  se coloca el preamplificador antes de el amplificador, entonces esa señal se hace mas fuerte y haci podras obtener mayor potencia en tu amplificador, si le conectas directanmente de la pc   solo  en ese caso no necesitas preamplificador
> La fidelidad del equipo va a cambiar a medida que le aumentes mas circuitos por caracteristicas propias de los semiconductores y tambien por que a medida que la señal pasa por mas circuitos esta tiende a degradarse  pero en este caso va a ser casi imperseptible
> 
> saludos...



Hay un problemita de mal entendido con los pre.
No se si vieron pero la mayoria estan creados para bajos (instumento), guitarra, flauta, tambor, microfono, bla bla bla. Porque?, porque los instrumentos NO TIENEN alimentacion tal como para entregar aunque sean 200mv. Un mp3 hasta supera (a veces) los 500mv. Y la pc ni hablar.
Si queres hacer un pre se puede, pero es mas para equalizar desde la potencia y no del mp3, tampoco recomiendo hacer un pre de mas de 3db (excepto que la ganancia del ampli sea muuy baja con mucha potencia)


----------



## LEOGTTI

yepec:

Gracias por la respuesta, se entiende perfecto.
Me interesa conectar 2 parlantes de 4ohm en serie. Asi, si por ejemplo cada uno es de 50W RMS,
para moverlos a plena capacidad me bastaria un amplificador que trabaje a 8ohm alimentado con ±40V (100Wrms segun tabla)


zxeth:

Por lo que vos comentas sigo con la duda de si para este amplificador en particular es suficiente una entrada de audio de por ejemplo 200Mv para lograr la maxima potencia de salida. 
En caso contrario, me gustaria saber cual es el valor de entrada necesario para un pleno funcionamiento...


Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

hola, aqui otra vez yo reportandome con al ampli ucd, cadavez veo mejoria, ya estoy mas alegre, he tenido avances positivos, el pre creo que tenia muy poca corriente, pero ya lo solucione, y ahora al ampli ucd les puse unas bobinas de salida, que mejoraron mas esa distorsion, una toroidal que saque de un equipo LG MCD504 que sino me equivoco tiene una etapa e potencia clase D, la bobina es de 33uh y vaya que me sirvio! mejor que con las que intentaba hacer con nucleos toroidales, pero despues le hice otra, estavez con un transformador de ferrita que traia una fuente conmutada, y guala aun mejor que el toroidal que saque del LG, al trafo le di 10 vueltas con alambre calibre 16, y me gusto por que sono a mas potencia sin la distorsion que yahabia mencionado antes. aqui las imagenes


----------



## Diego German

LEOGTTI dijo:
			
		

> En caso contrario, me gustaria saber *cual es el valor de entrada necesario para un pleno funcionamiento*...



El valor de entrada como lo dijo Eduardo es:



			
				ejtagle dijo:
			
		

> Ganancia de tensión: Simplemente, llega a máxima potencia con *2Vpp* de señal de entrada (se puede cambiar con una resistencia)



saludos...


----------



## LEOGTTI

Ahora tengo todo claro, gracias por la ayuda!!
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

adrian2008 dijo:


> hola, aqui otra vez yo reportandome con al ampli ucd, cadavez veo mejoria, ya estoy mas alegre, he tenido avances positivos, el pre creo que tenia muy poca corriente, pero ya lo solucione, y ahora al ampli ucd les puse unas bobinas de salida, que mejoraron mas esa distorsion, una toroidal que saque de un equipo LG MCD504 que sino me equivoco tiene una etapa e potencia clase D, la bobina es de 33uh y vaya que me sirvio! mejor que con las que intentaba hacer con nucleos toroidales, pero despues le hice otra, estavez con un transformador de ferrita que traia una fuente conmutada, y guala aun mejor que el toroidal que saque del LG, al trafo le di 10 vueltas con alambre calibre 16, y me gusto por que sono a mas potencia sin la distorsion que yahabia mencionado antes. aqui las imagenes



Eeeexacto, vas notando la diferencia con las bobinas con núcleo!. Así era antes con las de Aire, las alababa  XD. Pero un Choke de 33uH@21A cambió completamente el panorama: Sonido espectacular sin distorsiones ni calentamientos . Si puedes, trata de conseguir bobinas ya hechas. Quizás tengas que encargarlas al extranjero o pedirlas en tu mismo país pero por medio de un envío, se ahorra uno muchas quebradas de cabeza tratando de hacer sus propias bobinas. Otra es conseguir núcleos adecuados y con valores definidos para poder hacer una bobina de buena calidad.

Saludos!


----------



## tiolucasxd

Quisiera preguntar si este amplificador se podra usar en un automovil

atte gracias


----------



## Diego German

tiocasxd dijo:
			
		

> Quisiera preguntar si este amplificador se podra usar en un automovi



Claro que se puede  pero para eso necesitas fabricar una fuente SMPS DC-DC capaz de entregar la potencia que  tu le quieras sacar al amplificador 

Saludos...


----------



## el-rey-julien

tiolucasxd dijo:


> Quisiera preguntar si este amplificador se podra usar en un automovil
> 
> atte gracias



claro que si,pero tendrias que hacerlo funcionar  con una fuente smps de  12  volt,busca en  el foro que ay varias posteadas ,aqui una https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/
saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

adrian2008 dijo:


> una toroidal que saque de un equipo LG MCD504 que sino me equivoco tiene una etapa e potencia clase D, la bobina es de 33uh y vaya que me sirvio!



menos mal, ya se que las bobinas si me servirán casualmente tengo dos de esas


----------



## amb

Hola a todos, como veran soy nuevo en el foro, hace unos dias lei este tema del ampli case D (q por cierto es un exelente aporte!) y decidi armarlo, luego q termine el armado decidi probarlo con +-20V para ver si funcionaba y no correr el riesgo de quemar algo por algun error en las pistas, la cosa es q anduvo de maravilla!! no calentaba ni nada, andaba joya.. luego de esto decidi probarlo con su verdadera alimentacion (puse los componentes para alimentarlo con +-57v), es una fuente switching de 12v a +-57v, y o sorpresa no anduvo , lo q me parece muy extraño, ninguno de los mosfet calentaba, ni siquiera el TIP.. desconecte y volvi a poner el parlante e hizo un pequeño golpe y calento un poco el TIP.. La cosa esq ahora lo alimento nuevamente con +-20v y ya no funciona igual  hay q subir bastante la señal de entrada para a se escuche algo en el parlante, pero se escucha muy distorcionado y calientan un poco los mosfet y el ir2110, Que puede haber pasado? alguien ha tenido este problema? Desde ya gracias por su incondicional ayuda! saludos


----------



## zxeth

amb dijo:


> Hola a todos, como veran soy nuevo en el foro, hace unos dias lei este tema del ampli case D (q por cierto es un exelente aporte!) y decidi armarlo, luego q termine el armado decidi probarlo con +-20V para ver si funcionaba y no correr el riesgo de quemar algo por algun error en las pistas, la cosa es q anduvo de maravilla!! no calentaba ni nada, andaba joya.. luego de esto decidi probarlo con su verdadera alimentacion (puse los componentes para alimentarlo con +-57v), es una fuente switching de 12v a +-57v, y o sorpresa no anduvo , lo q me parece muy extraño, ninguno de los mosfet calentaba, ni siquiera el TIP.. desconecte y volvi a poner el parlante e hizo un pequeño golpe y calento un poco el TIP.. La cosa esq ahora lo alimento nuevamente con +-20v y ya no funciona igual  hay q subir bastante la señal de entrada para a se escuche algo en el parlante, pero se escucha muy distorcionado y calientan un poco los mosfet y el ir2110, Que puede haber pasado? alguien ha tenido este problema? Desde ya gracias por su incondicional ayuda! saludos



te fijastes la lista de arriba a la izquierda?, no se puede usar la misma resistencia, capacitor, bla bla bla. para todos los watts. Fiajte si no fue eso si no lo cambiastes


----------



## amb

zxeth dijo:


> te fijastes la lista de arriba a la izquierda?, no se puede usar la misma resistencia, capacitor, bla bla bla. para todos los watts. Fiajte si no fue eso si no lo cambiastes



Si tuve en cuenta eso, coloque los componentes para usar una alimentacion de +-57v, pero te comento.. recien estaba realizando unas mediciones y el diodo de la fuente flotante, q me diero un reemplazo del uf4004 estaba en corto, busque la hoja de datos y es de 1A - 50v, demasiado bajo, asiq ahora lo reemplazo por alguno de mayor tension para ver si funciona, un MUR406 andaria bien? gracias

Bueno al fin lo pude volver a hacer funcionar, parate del ese diodo se habia quemado el zener de 12v, supongo q a causa de la falla del primer diodo el cual lo reemplaze por un mur406 de 4A - 1000V-- yo pienso q es suficiente jaja, pero ahora tengo miedo de volverlo a poner a los +-57v y q pase lo mismo.. voy a revisar los componentes, a lo mejor puse alguno fuera de valor sin querer.. mas tarde te cuento q paso.. un saludo


----------



## zxeth

daalee, saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Antes de seguir quemando componentes, revisa TODA la fuente de 12V que si se quema salta todo.
Arrancá SIN el el mosfet "alto" y medi todo segun el protocolo de puesta en marcha que esta en alguna parte del principio.... Controla que los mosfet no hayan volado y/o el 2110 . Te cuento que una de las etapas me anduvo maravilloso de entrada y la segunda me volvio loco por no seguir los pasos...
Suerte.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

AntonioAA dijo:


> ....una de las etapas me anduvo maravilloso de entrada y la segunda me volvio loco por no seguir los pasos...
> Suerte.


  A mi me paso exactamente lo mismo. El problema eran los remplazos de los UF que me daban. Luego de ahi hasta ahora todo anda fenomeno. Saludos


----------



## marke20

Diego_eliasv dijo:


> A mi me paso exactamente lo mismo. El problema eran los remplazos de los UF que me daban. Luego de ahi hasta ahora todo anda fenomeno. Saludos



Una consultita, que reemplazos usaste?? Digo porque yo reemplaze el UF4004 por el UF4007.
Los voltajes del segundo son mas alto (mejor, supongo) pero tiene 75ns y el primero 50ns...
Que significan estos valores en nanosegundos? Es mejor un valor alto o bajo?


----------



## mono pibe

amb dijo:


> Si tuve en cuenta eso, coloque los componentes para usar una alimentacion de +-57v, pero te comento.. recien estaba realizando unas mediciones y el diodo de la fuente flotante, q me diero un reemplazo del uf4004 estaba en corto, busque la hoja de datos y es de 1A - 50v, demasiado bajo, asiq ahora lo reemplazo por alguno de mayor tension para ver si funciona, un MUR406 andaria bien? gracias
> 
> Bueno al fin lo pude volver a hacer funcionar, parate del ese diodo se habia quemado el zener de 12v, supongo q a causa de la falla del primer diodo el cual lo reemplaze por un mur406 de 4A - 1000V-- yo pienso q es suficiente jaja, pero ahora tengo miedo de volverlo a poner a los +-57v y q pase lo mismo.. voy a revisar los componentes, a lo mejor puse alguno fuera de valor sin querer.. mas tarde te cuento q paso.. un saludo[/QUOTE                                                                                                                     ahora tienes que cambiar el tip, el ir2110, el diodo uf4004, el diodo zener de 12voltios y pruevalo con lo fuente +/- 55 pero analiza la tabla de potensia que esta en el plano ah prueva los mosf y solusionas el probrema...
> 
> para  marke20             50ns  es menos que75ns osea es mas rapido el tiempo del diodo de 50 que 75 SALUDOS MUCHACHOS....


----------



## Diego German

marke20 dijo:
			
		

> Una consultita, que reemplazos usaste?? Digo porque yo reemplaze el UF4004 por el UF4007.
> Los voltajes del segundo son mas alto (mejor, supongo) pero tiene 75ns y el primero 50ns...
> *Que significan estos valores en nanosegundos? Es mejor un valor alto o bajo?*



Mientras mas bajo es el valor es mejor a medida que trabajas a mas altas frecuencias en este caso el de 50ns puedes trabajar a mayores frecuencias que el de 75ns encuanto al voltaje el de 50ns soporta menos voltaje que el de 75ns...

saludos...


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon

gente les dejo algunos link con informacion respecto la amplificacion clase d :

http://sound.westhost.com/articles/pwm.htm

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_Clase_D
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...pra-montar-_JM 

ventas por m. libre

espero sirva el aporte...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo ya los habia visto, prefiero hacerlo desde cero, esa es la gracia.

y tengo dos etapas clase D una de 500 watts y otra de 200watts(comerciales).Y arto que estoy de comprobar la eficiencia frente a otros clase AB de misma potencia.
Lo único malo que puedo decir de ellos es el ruido que se escucha en los tweeters y en las trompetas de medios.(generado por la conmutacion).


----------



## amb

marke20 dijo:


> Una consultita, que reemplazos usaste?? Digo porque yo reemplaze el UF4004 por el UF4007.
> Los voltajes del segundo son mas alto (mejor, supongo) pero tiene 75ns y el primero 50ns...
> Que significan estos valores en nanosegundos? Es mejor un valor alto o bajo?



Yo use el MUR460 ya q aca en mendoza no se consiguen ningun UF, es un poco exagerado, pero anduvo de primera!! Era ese el problema q tenia, este diodo es critico ya q si se pone en corto puedes llegar a dañar el IR y/o la fuente de 12v.. Ahora les hago una consulta, el ampli anda a la perfeccion, pero el IR2110 calienta bastante, le puse un pequeño disipador con grasa por encima y se mantiene un poco mas estable la temperatura, esto es normal? los valores de los componentes externos estan tal cual el diseño original.. alguien sabe q puede ser? gracias!


----------



## Ratmayor

magnetronmetatroncinturon dijo:


> gente les dejo algunos link con informacion respecto la amplificacion clase d :
> 
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...pra-montar-_JM
> 
> ventas por m. libre
> 
> espero sirva el aporte...


Oye magnetronmetatroncinturonmeganubionpantaloncamastronciclotron reido creo que ese diseño es de un compañero de Brazil que está en el foro, debe andar posteado por alli


----------



## gonsoad

Ya tengo todos los materiales y el PCB para realizar este ampli! Pero antes que nada, tengo una pequeña duda.. Compre todos los materiales para armar el de 1250W.. Mi pregunta es, si el ampli funcionara igual si le conecto al principio +-40V (entregandome menos potencia obviamente) en vez de darle los +-100V que requiere para estos componentes..

Muchas gracias!


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, sigo intentando todo con mi ucd, y a pesar de que estaba mas alegre con los problemas que tube con el pre y con la bobina, practicamente las di por solucionado, por que use la bobina de 33uh de un lg, asi que ya tenia la bobina hecha, y el pre lo corregi asi que me libre de ese problema tambien, pero volvi y lo compare contra mi stk 4048 y nada, el ucd no lo iguala en potencia, a cierta potencia empiesa a salir un chasquido por los parlantes, cuando hice la bobina con el trafo de ferrita sono a un mejor que con la del lg,lo probe y si es potente pero como les digo frente al stk se quedo, el stk dio mas potencia, ah mas quetodo se vio fue cuando use dos parlantes de 15" por que cuando use uno solo sono parejo con el stk, pero cuando use los dos fue el problema del chasquido, nose como cuando pide mas corriente o algo asi. pero si es asi el stk devio distorsionar primero.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola Adrian:

                Te cuento que en mis primeras experiencias al armar este amplificador, no me di cuenta y habia colocado mal las resistencias de realimentacion, y obviamente cuando lo puse a funcionar no me tiraba mas de 150W...(lo estaba haciendo para unos 300Rms) y luego de renegar, me di cuenta de eso. Una vez solucinado esto, "anda" pero "anda" muy bien. La bobina la hice con nucleo de aire, con varios Hilos creo que con 5 de 1mm, y a penas calienta. Ademas, te recuerdo el consumo "pico" que remarca Eduardo en el diseño, es importante que la fuente sea capaz de entregar esos picos a alta frecuencia (250Khz Aprox, ya que es la frecuencia de oscilacion del ampli) A mi fuente le coloque 6 capacitores de 4700uF para alimentar un solo canal, y como comente antes, le agregue capacitores de poliester y ceramicos. Otro detalle son las caidas de tension que puedan causarte los cables con los que alimentas al Ampli, ya que si no son adecuados para el "pico" de corriente, ademas de calentarse te causan perdidas. Por ahora no se me ocurre nada mas para comentarte y poder ayudarte, pero te aseguro que funciona maravillosamente bien. Suerte!!


----------



## Tacatomon

gonsoad dijo:


> Ya tengo todos los materiales y el PCB para realizar este ampli! Pero antes que nada, tengo una pequeña duda.. Compre todos los materiales para armar el de 1250W.. Mi pregunta es, si el ampli funcionara igual si le conecto al principio +-40V (entregandome menos potencia obviamente) en vez de darle los +-100V que requiere para estos componentes..
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Para un correcto funcionamiento debiste haberlo hecho para los 40V (ó 57V; que es lo más cercano al voltaje que querés...) Realmente no funcionará adecuadamente.

Saludos!

PS: Dependiendo de los mosfets que uses y el voltaje de alimentación, hay que hacer un ligero ajuste para que el amplificador funciona en su punto. A lo largo del tema (Que es laaaargo y tedioso) se trató el ajuste y todo lo relacionado.


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Oye magnetronmetatroncinturonmeganubionpantaloncamastronciclotron reido creo que ese diseño es de un compañero de Brazil que está en el foro, debe andar posteado por alli



interesante  dato si lo consigues me avisas  yo tratare de encontrarlo


----------



## electroconico

magnetronmetatroncinturon dijo:


> interesante  dato si lo consigues me avisas  yo tratare de encontrarlo



Creo que de este post es el que hablan.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/classe-d-2000-watts-rms-41536/

Saludos!


----------



## mono pibe

PARA ADRIAN prueba con otro transformador de mas voltaje ,por que nos damos cuenta que estas aferrado con ese transformador deL STK  EL AMPLIFICADOR  UCD nolocompares con el stk ,conectale otra fuente de poder al ampli <  lee paginas atras  los comentarios y reflexiona  SALUDO A TODOS ....


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ya lo dije yo, no tiene nada que ver el stk con el principio de funcionamiento del UCD, necesita un trafo del doble de la potencia que necesita para alimentarlo, así se asegura que en los picos no se queda corto ni se agacha cuando lo ponga a maximo régimen.Y claro está usar cables cortos y bien gordos para la alimentacion y un puente de diodos que aguante bien los amperios que tienen que pasar por el, ya que si anda justito lo que hará será comerselos y calentarse(ya me paso alguna vez por usar puentes de diodos de pocos amperios, parte de la potencia que entregaba el transformador se convertia en calor en el puente, tanto que no se podia tocar,jejeje)

y claro está, el puente termina destruyendose con el tiempo(corto plazo de tiempo,jajaja)


----------



## mono pibe

w=I*V   PARA HALLAR la potencia de la fuente.... saludo muchachos


----------



## adrian2008

que medicen de esta fuente, nose como probar el amperaje de un trafo, un amigo lo que hace es que lo cortocircuitea y con un amperimetro la mide, es correcto de esa forma, ademas imposible que esta fuente por su tamayo no tenga los amperios que me pide el ucd.

ah y podrian decirme si se puede simular el amplificador ucd en algun sofware como proteus?  en proteus no he podido, no se por que.

"la el trafo es de un technics sa-dx750"


----------



## Ratmayor

adrian2008 dijo:


> un amigo lo que hace es que lo cortocircuitea y con un amperimetro la mide, es correcto de esa forma


ES una forma, aunque un poco riesgoso...

Ese transformador era de un equipo sony o algo asi?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ese trafo es de unos 410 WATIOS MAXIMO  segun el manual de ese receptor A/V.

te dará 9,318 amperios.(decías que era de 44 voltios ¿verdad?

lo justo para hacerte una etapa mono de 200watts @ 8ohmios. (un poco justo)


----------



## Ratmayor

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> ese trafo es de unos 410 WATIOS MAXIMO segun el manual de ese receptor A/V.


Tambien leí el manual, creo que a de entregar mas potencia, porque según dice, tiene 6 amplificadores clase H de 100W rms cada uno...

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/35987/technics_sa-dx750.html


----------



## MAGNETRON27

la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, si el trafo es de 410watts es imposible que el amplificador entregue 600watts.

Como mucho entregara 300rms,incluso 350, pero no dara mas, recuerda la potencia que se pierde en la disipacion y demas.

ademas no es un trafo toroidal, que son mas eficientes.
Yo tengo un transformador de una etapa de 400 wattios y es el doble de grande que ese(quiero decir en tamaño) y me da unos 800watts como machimo, para alimentar una etapa de 400 W RMS.


----------



## Ratmayor

Cabe la posibilidad de que si pueda manejar los 600W, dudo que un fabricante de esos se arriesgue a sacrificar su prestigio diciendo mentiras.

En mi caso, tengo un Pioneer VSX-D457 que usa 2 STK4231V para los canales izquierdo, derecho, surround L y surround R y un STK4044V para el canal central, esos STK son de 100W rms cada uno y usa un transformador convencional muy similar al del compañero adrian2008, solo que +/-63V rectificados y por consecuente supongo debería por lo minimo manejar 600W, claro es un caso muy particular...


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, esto sera lo ultimo que comentare , por que ni con el trafo que mostre mejoro en el chasquido, aunque no tengo osciloscopio puedo deducir al oido que llegando ala misma potencia que con el otro trafo tambien salio el chasquido,  otra cosa que note es que con la bobina de 33uh del LG sale primero el chasquido que con la bobina que hice con el trafo de ferrita, el trafo de ferrita tiene lo que le llaman un gap central y es un poco mas pequeño que la targeta del ucd y me parecio como raro que con ese me funcionara mejor, aveces pienso que es la bobina pero como! si aun le meti esa que biene de fabrica y nada, entonces me parece tambien raro que sea la bobina, lo ultimo que seria es probar colocando los condensos de ceramica de 1uf en ves de los de poliester y voy haber si pido otro ir2110 por si acaso, y en cuanto alos que dicen que es el transformador, me pongo a pensar, hombre si el stk suena a mas potencia con ese entonces no puede ser por que si necesitara un trafo de mas amperaje para mover el ucd, entonces tendria queser mas grande que el del stk y como yo loveo el ucd estaria consumiedo mas corriente y el stk pasaria hacer mas eficiente cosa que no puede ser, para mi no es el transformador, seguire mirando y hasta otra ocasion

ah y por si acaso estoy usando los irfp260


----------



## Tacatomon

adrian2008 dijo:


> saludos, esto sera lo ultimo que comentare , por que ni con el trafo que mostre mejoro en el chasquido, aunque no tengo osciloscopio puedo deducir al oido que llegando ala misma potencia que con el otro trafo tambien salio el chasquido, cuando lo pruebo con el limitador de corriente suena ese ruido pero cuando ya el bombillo esta iluminando mucho en ese momento medi el voltaje de la fuente y caia como alos 33 volts entonces me imagino que es por la corriente que le limita el bombillo, otra cosa que note es que con la bobina de 33uh del LG sale primero el chasquido que con la bobina que hice con el trafo de ferrita, el trafo de ferrita tiene lo que le llaman un gap central y es un poco mas pequeño que la targeta del ucd y me parecio como raro que con ese me funcionara mejor, aveces pienso que es la bobina pero como! si aun le meti esa que biene de fabrica y nada, entonces me parece tambien raro que sea la bobina, lo ultimo que seria es probar colocando los condensos de ceramica de 1uf en ves de los de poliester y voy haber si pido otro ir2110 por si acaso, y en cuanto alos que dicen que es el transformador, me pongo a pensar, hombre si el stk suena a mas potencia con ese entonces no puede ser por que si necesitara un trafo de mas amperaje para mover el ucd, entonces tendria queser mas grande que el del stk y como yo loveo el ucd estaria consumiedo mas corriente y el stk pasaria hacer mas eficiente cosa que no puede ser, para mi no es el transformador, seguire mirando y hasta otra ocasion
> 
> ah y por si acaso estoy usando los irfp260



Mira, ya no le des tantas vueltas, lo único que necesitas conseguir es un generador de señales, un osciloscopio (En alguna facultad, prepa técnica, un centro service) y una plancha de 1000W o cocina eléctrica de resistencia de la misma potencia. Conectas el amplificador A (El STK) a la plancha y la entrada al generador de señales, aplicas 60Hz y con la punta del canal A del osciloscopio a la salida del generador de señales y la punta del canal B a la salida del amplificador y le empiezas a aumentar el nivel de salida al generador, hasta que veas que la señal se empieza a achatar (Distorsionar) en el osciloscopio. Ahora, con un Multímetro checas cuanta corriente circula por la resistencia y listo; así obtienes la potencia casi real del amplificador antes de la distorsión. Después de esto procedes con el amplificador UCD.

Yo lo quiero hacer así, pero me da flojera ir a la prepa donde estudié


----------



## sornyacolores

recomendaria capacitores con capacitancia de mas voltaje (unos 250vca esta bien) o esa es mi humilde opinion (por la alimentacion) 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo comente hace un tiempo, que con la bobina de aire pareciera que a altas potencias, el sonido es muy distorsionado, en frecuencias bajas esto a pesar de que no estaba el amplificador al máximo. No he tenido tiempo de probar el amplificador con +-85V aparte de que todavía estamos por comprar Condensadores de 10kuF @100V.
> Ahora que cuento con un Choke de 33uH@21A veré que es lo que pasa.
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## KarLos!

ChuxYumi dijo:


> recomendaria capacitores con capacitancia de mas voltaje (unos 250vca esta bien) o esa es mi humilde opinion (por la alimentacion)



y por que a 250V y no a 160V ? la cosa es no malgastar


----------



## Tacatomon

KarLos! dijo:


> y por que a 250V y no a 160V ? la cosa es no malgastar


Exacto, con el último transformador que usaré para el amplificador; son en vacío unos 90VDC, así que condensadores de 100V va bien. No hace falta exagerar demasiado a menos que se tenga una gran billetera 

Saludos!


----------



## KarLos!

Tacatomon dijo:


> Exacto, con el último transformador que usaré para el amplificador; son en vacío unos 90VDC, así que condensadores de 100V va bien. No hace falta exagerar demasiado a menos que se tenga una gran billetera
> 
> Saludos!


Si, ya es mucho gasto conseguir el transformador de esos voltajes como para gastar mas en condensadores del mas del doble de voltaje de lo que en realidad necesitan

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

adrian2008 dijo:


> saludos, esto sera lo ultimo que comentare , por que ni con el trafo que mostre mejoro en el chasquido, aunque no tengo osciloscopio puedo deducir al oido que llegando ala misma potencia que con el otro trafo tambien salio el chasquido,  otra cosa que note es que con la bobina de 33uh del LG sale primero el chasquido que con la bobina que hice con el trafo de ferrita, el trafo de ferrita tiene lo que le llaman un gap central y es un poco mas pequeño que la targeta del ucd y me parecio como raro que con ese me funcionara mejor, aveces pienso que es la bobina pero como! si aun le meti esa que biene de fabrica y nada, entonces me parece tambien raro que sea la bobina, lo ultimo que seria es probar colocando los condensos de ceramica de 1uf en ves de los de poliester y voy haber si pido otro ir2110 por si acaso, y en cuanto alos que dicen que es el transformador, me pongo a pensar, hombre si el stk suena a mas potencia con ese entonces no puede ser por que si necesitara un trafo de mas amperaje para mover el ucd, entonces tendria queser mas grande que el del stk y como yo loveo el ucd estaria consumiedo mas corriente y el stk pasaria hacer mas eficiente cosa que no puede ser, para mi no es el transformador, seguire mirando y hasta otra ocasion
> 
> ah y por si acaso estoy usando los irfp260



Hola, una pregunta tonta:

¿aislaste bien los 2 mosfet del disipador?revisalos, el TIP31C no va aislado, se atornilla tal cual al disipador,para que comparta masas y así eliminar ruidos.

Esta información esta en la primera página del post

-otro punto más: ¿calculaste la resistencia de gate para los IRFP260, o es la misma que usan los irfp250? Mira que es de distinto valor para esos mosfets,
Igual uno de estos fallos puede ser el que hayas  cometido y no te has dado cuenta, miralo bien y nos comentas,

Practicamente todos los posibles fallos estan comentados y solucionados en este post, solo hay que leer y leer, es pesado, pero te evitas desperdiciar componentes caros y dificiles de conseguir, y claro está que al final ahorras mucho tiempo y quebraderos de cabeza.

y un detalle para todos los miembros que están con este proyecto:

todos los fallos y preguntas que esta teniendo adrian2008 nos vienen muy bien a todos para evitar esos fallos, así que no le reprendáis si pregunta mucho y todo eso.Esto lo digo porque cuando le respondemos y aclaramos dudas, también nos respondemos a nosotros mismos con antelación y cada vez nos va quedando mas claro el proyecto.


----------



## sornyacolores

KarLos! dijo:


> y por que a 250V y no a 160V ? la cosa es no malgastar


ese es el chiste! duraran para toda una vida... en especial electroliticos XD ((pero tampoco poner filtros de microondas, a menos que haya uno ))



KarLos! dijo:


> y por que a 250V y no a 160V ? la cosa es no malgastar


ese es el chiste! duraran para toda una vida... en especial electroliticos XD ((pero tampoco poner filtros de microondas, a menos que haya uno ))


----------



## ejtagle

Psss... Para los capacitores electrolíiticos, más tensión no significa que vayan a durar más en el circuito.. De hecho, la vida útil de un capacitor está determinada fundamentalmente por los picos de  corriente que se extraen de él, más que por la tensión a la que esté cargado.Mientras mas grandes sean los picos de corriente de carga o descarga del capacitor, menor será su vida útil.
Y hay un agregado más: A mayor tensión máxima de trabajo, menor tolerancia tienen a los picos de corriente. Por eso, Tacatomón está en lo cierto: No hay que exagerar en poner capacitores de más tensión de la necesaria, porque, en realidad, esos capacitores durarán menos que los de la misma capacidad pero tensión de trabajo más justa.
La forma de extender la vida útil es simplemente, poner varios capacitores en paralelo, mientras más mejor, en lugar de uno solo de la capacidad equivalente. 
La razón es que los picos de corriente se dividen entre todos los capacitores que estén en paralelo, por lo que cada capacitor ve una fracción del pico de corriente total.
Pueden darse una idea aproximada de la "vida útil" de un capacitor, viendo la resistencia interna del mismo (ESR). A mayor resistencia interna serie, menor vida útil para una misma potencia. (Y por supuesto, los capacitores de bajo ESR durarán mucho más que los convencionales, pero son más caros)

Por último, sobre el tema trafos... Jamás estimen la potencia de un trafo como la suma de los amplificadores que alimenta... El motivo es sencillo: Por una cuestión económica, los fabricantes de artículos electrónicos de venta masiva, para ahorrar dinero, unan un concepto llamado "factor de simultaneidad" en el dimensionamiento de un transformador: Simplemente asumen que no se da que todos los amplificadores, A LA VEZ, den la potenci máxima... Sino, que en la realidad, es por turnos... Por eso, el transformador nunca será de la potencia máxima de todos los amplis a la vez, sino, dependiendo del fabricante, puede ser desde 1/6 de la potencia máxima a 1/2 ... Sólo en equipos de muy alta gama se dimensionan los transformadores como la suma de las potencias máximas de todos los amplis... Enfin...

Eduardo


----------



## Tacatomon

Ok´s! Eduardo, capte bien lo de los condensadores, también hay que agregar que influye de cierta manera la temperatura ambiente que rodea al condenso: Entre más frío esté, mayor vida tendrá!.

Lo de dimensionar las fuentes como los amplis... mmm. A ver, por ejemplo: Si una *marca comercial* propone un amplificador Clase AB estéreo de 1000W rms por canal, no dimensionará la fuente de 1650W (Proponiendo eficiencia base de 65%) por que serían 2 Sendas fuentes!. Si es así, Ok!


----------



## ejtagle

En lo de la temperatura ambiente tenés razón... A mayor temperatura ambiente, menor vida útil de los capacitores

En lo de la fuente... Digamos, comercialmente hablando... un ampli de 1000Wrms implica un consumo pico de un poquito más de 22 amper sobre 4 ohms... Suponiendo un rendimiento del 100%.
En un ampli clase AB, el rendimiento máximo se da a máxima potencia... porque ahí es donde se da la máxima excursión de tensión a la salida. Hay que recordar que en los amplis clase AB, la diferencia de tensión entre la tensión de alimentación y la tensión que realmente va al parlante, se obtiene "quemando" lo que sobra de la tensión de alimentación: Por ejemplo, si en la salida del parlante, queremos 2 volts, pero el ampli está alimentado con 40 volts, esos 38 volts que "sobran" es necesario quemarlos en calor. Qué tanto calor, bueno, eso depende de la corriente que se tenga que suministrar al parlante. Pero, a más corriente, más cuesta quemar esos 38 volts, es decir, más calor se genera. Esto es justamente lo que hacen los transistores de salida de los clase AB
Por eso, mientras más alta sea la potencia de salida, más cerca del máximo estará la tensión que va al parlante, es decir, cada vez hace falta "quemar" menos tensión, porque queremos que a la salida esté casi la tensión de la fuente de alimentación, y justamente por eso aumenta la eficiencia.
Sin embargo, en audio, amplificamos frecuencias... Esas frecuencias se caracterizan por no estar a la máxima potencia siempre. Y por eso mismo, la salida del ampli no está tampoco a máxima tensión en forma permanente. Imaginate, por ejemplo, sonidos explosivos... Los picos de potencia sólo se dan en breves momentos,pero durante el resto del tiempo no.  Que tan cerca o no está de estar a la máxima potencia, depende del tema musical específico.

Por eso, y aprovechando ese hecho, la gran mayoría de los fabricantes subdimensionan la fuente de alimentación, porque consideran que no hace falta proveer la potencia máxima en forma permanente... Y de esa forma ahorran muy mucho dinero. Total, los picos de potencia saldrán de los capacitores de la fuente... Y el trafo no necesita dar en forma contínua la máxima potencia... Es simplemente una cuestión de economía... Y te aseguro que se ahorran muchísima plata en el proceso. Además, ellos cuentan con que vos no pongas el equipo al máximo en forma permanente 

Edu


----------



## Tacatomon

Bien, por eso existe la Clase H para poder reducir de alguna manera las emisiones térmicas de un amplificador Clase AB con los rieles de alimentación Bajo y Alto.

Ahora, Esto no sucede en los Clase D cierto, Aunque el Voltaje de alimentación sea alto y el de salida sea bajo, la eficiencia es casi la misma... Si no, habrá que intentar una suerte de Clase "HD" (LOL)


----------



## clother

ejtagle dijo:


> En lo de la temperatura ambiente tenés razón... A mayor temperatura ambiente, menor vida útil de los capacitores
> 
> En lo de la fuente... Digamos, comercialmente hablando... un ampli de 1000Wrms implica un consumo pico de un poquito más de 22 amper sobre 4 ohms... Suponiendo un rendimiento del 100%.
> En un ampli clase AB, el rendimiento máximo se da a máxima potencia... porque ahí es donde se da la máxima excursión de tensión a la salida. Hay que recordar que en los amplis clase AB, la diferencia de tensión entre la tensión de alimentación y la tensión que realmente va al parlante, se obtiene "quemando" lo que sobra de la tensión de alimentación: Por ejemplo, si en la salida del parlante, queremos 2 volts, pero el ampli está alimentado con 40 volts, esos 38 volts que "sobran" es necesario quemarlos en calor. Qué tanto calor, bueno, eso depende de la corriente que se tenga que suministrar al parlante. Pero, a más corriente, más cuesta quemar esos 38 volts, es decir, más calor se genera. Esto es justamente lo que hacen los transistores de salida de los clase AB
> Por eso, mientras más alta sea la potencia de salida, más cerca del máximo estará la tensión que va al parlante, es decir, cada vez hace falta "quemar" menos tensión, porque queremos que a la salida esté casi la tensión de la fuente de alimentación, y justamente por eso aumenta la eficiencia.
> Sin embargo, en audio, amplificamos frecuencias... Esas frecuencias se caracterizan por no estar a la máxima potencia siempre. Y por eso mismo, la salida del ampli no está tampoco a máxima tensión en forma permanente. Imaginate, por ejemplo, sonidos explosivos... Los picos de potencia sólo se dan en breves momentos,pero durante el resto del tiempo no.  Que tan cerca o no está de estar a la máxima potencia, depende del tema musical específico.
> 
> Por eso, y aprovechando ese hecho, la gran mayoría de los fabricantes subdimensionan la fuente de alimentación, porque consideran que no hace falta proveer la potencia máxima en forma permanente... Y de esa forma ahorran muy mucho dinero. Total, los picos de potencia saldrán de los capacitores de la fuente... Y el trafo no necesita dar en forma contínua la máxima potencia... Es simplemente una cuestión de economía... Y te aseguro que se ahorran muchísima plata en el proceso. Además, ellos cuentan con que vos no pongas el equipo al máximo en forma permanente
> 
> Edu


exelentisimo aporte Hermaso sete agradese


----------



## Ratmayor

ejtagle dijo:


> Jamás estimen la potencia de un trafo como la suma de los amplificadores que alimenta... El motivo es sencillo: Por una cuestión económica, los fabricantes de artículos electrónicos de venta masiva, para ahorrar dinero, unan un concepto llamado "factor de simultaneidad" en el dimensionamiento de un transformador: Simplemente asumen que no se da que todos los amplificadores, A LA VEZ, den la potenci máxima... Sino, que en la realidad, es por turnos... Por eso, el transformador nunca será de la potencia máxima de todos los amplis a la vez, sino, dependiendo del fabricante, puede ser desde 1/6 de la potencia máxima a 1/2 ... Sólo en equipos de muy alta gama se dimensionan los transformadores como la suma de las potencias máximas de todos los amplis...





Tacatomon dijo:


> Bien, por eso existe la Clase H para poder reducir de alguna manera las emisiones térmicas de un amplificador Clase AB con los rieles de alimentación Bajo y Alto.


Eso explica en parte porque la fuente del Pioneer tiene un circuito que cuando el amplificador no está sonando, mantienen la fuente en +/-35V y cuando comienza a trabajar, la fuente va subiendo el voltaje proporcionalmente (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-alimentacion-pioneer-38737/)



Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahora, Esto no sucede en los Clase D cierto, Aunque el Voltaje de alimentación sea alto y el de salida sea bajo, la eficiencia es casi la misma... Si no, habrá que intentar una suerte de Clase "HD" (LOL)


Ya leiste sobre los amplificadores Clase XD o el IEEEngine de Yamaha?


----------



## marke20

Bueno paso a comentar que probe mi potencia con un trafo de 15+15 y 3A y si bien los resultados no fueron positivos, no fueron tan malos como me los esperaba.
Primero que nada ajuste bien el ampli para que funcione a 20v (creo que eran 25wrms).
Los resultados fueron:

-Nada exploto
-No habia voltaje a la salida
-Un mosfet (el de arriba, creo que asi le llaman) se recontra calento en 5 segundos al punto de q tocarlo por mas de medio segundo resultaba en una ampolla en el dedo.
-Nada mas se calento

De cualquier modo el circuito que hize es de los primeros y quedo bastante desprolijo asiq voy a armarlo de vuelta, voy a suponer que los integrados y los mosfets no se dañaron.... aunq el que se calento no se si esta sano... quizas se calento por estar dañado de antemano puede ser?

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

@ ratmayor: Efectivamente... uno de los métodos para aumentar la eficiencia de los amplificadores clase AB es variar la tensión de alimentación... por lo que expliqué de la eficiencia en clase AB. 
Hay que notar que la eficiencia aumenta a menor potencia, pero a máxima potencia no. Eso significa que a máxima potencia, la eficiencia está en el orden del 60 a 70%. No más... Eso es porque la tensión de alimentación no es fácil variarla en forma tan rápida.
La clase H es un híbrido de AB con fuente variable (varias tensiones, y con conmutación rápida entre ellos) ... Se puede aumentar la eficiencia, pero...... Enfin... Pero esa idea también tiene sus problemas... Porque al fuente tiene que ser capaz de reaccionar a la velocidad adecuada, de tal forma que en los picos de potencia, esté disponible la tensión necesaria para lograrla ... Eso complica enormemente el diseño de esas fuentes, y además, termina siendo casi como usar un clase D para alimentar un clase AB... La solución resultante no va a ser tan óptima como un clase D puro (la conmutación de tensión puede generar distorsión momentánea en la salida del amplificador)

Además de todo eso, para muy altas potencias, hay esquemas de modulación multinivel.. LA idea es que es más eficiente conmutar tensiones más chicas... Pero, todo eso termina agregando complejidad al circuito, y distorsión al audio de salida, por lo que lo considero más una solución de compromiso, en la que se sacrifica calidad por eficiencia...

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Como dato antes de proponerse el Proyecto, El integrado controlador es el _IR2110/IR2113_, cualquiera va bien, ahora también lo pueden localizar como *IRS2110/IRS2113*, coinciden Pin a Pin (Siempre y cuando sea las versiones de 14 Pines Completos y la que viene sin el Pin 4) y las diferencias en características son mínimas.

Saludos!


----------



## mono pibe

analiza  el plano contu proyecto ,depronto tienes un error, soldadura , cables, voltaje,polaridad, etc...    saludos.......

PARA MARKE 20  analiza y lee las citas anteriores .


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ya tengo los circuitos impresos hechos, 20 segundos en ácido y listo!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomaes1976

ejtagle dijo:


> Bueno, he aquí la próxima encarnación de un amplificador UCD, pero esta vez sólo con mosfets canal N...



saludos quisiera saber si en este ampli, seria viable poner igbt en lugar de mosfet. solo es una duda gracias, por su tiempo.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

mañana me llegan los 4 ir2110 y los 8 irfp250, y 5 tip31c,


----------



## Ratmayor

tomaes1976 dijo:


> saludos quisiera saber si en este ampli, seria viable poner igbt en lugar de mosfet. solo es una duda gracias, por su tiempo.


Tengo entendido que pese a que los IGBT manejan una gran potencia, no son lo suficientemente rápidos para soportar las frecuencias en las que trabaja este amplificador...


----------



## Diego German

sony208 dijo:
			
		

> quercus10 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quercus10
> para neypardo
> remplazo del UF 4004
> BYV26B...E
> FE1H
> 
> 
> 
> yo lo substitui x el in4004
Hacer clic para expandir...


Ten en cuenta que los UF4004 son ultrarapidos  mientras que los 1N4004 son de proposito general normalmente trabajan a bajas frecuencias como es la de la red eléctrica 50-60 Hz  si los colocas en vez de los UF4004 vas a tener problemas con tu circuito ya que este trabaja a altas frecuencias ...

saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Tengo entendido que pese a que los IGBT manejan una gran potencia, no son lo suficientemente rápidos para soportar las frecuencias en las que trabaja este amplificador...



Fíjate que hay algunos mosfets por ahí que tienen parámetros muy buenos para el funcionamiento en el amplificador... Digo, por si alguno quiere experimentar. International Rectifier los tiene como "Warp Series" 

Saludos!


----------



## mono pibe

amigos he realizado  muchas targetas clase d , mejor dicho el amplificador 1250wt, todos de maravilla , ensamble uno de ellos ,les comento que suena muy bien lo tengo en un cliente en prueba con dos bajos con parlantes 18" 2000wt y suena potente ,su sonido se espande( llena espasio) , este amplificador lo someti a 15 horas de trabajo fuerte , voltaje dela red electrica 115vca ,con buen volumen , interna mente esta trabajando la ucd con 93+/- ,  asombrado  de los resultados y una multitud de personas que miraban el amplificador quedaron aterrado del  ucd  por su potensia, bien hay mucho por comentar del amplificador  ... SALUDOS MUCHACHOS espero que ustedes les rinda el trabajo ...(ejtagle de verdad muchas gracias por este aporte tan bueno deveras muchas gracias)..


----------



## Tacatomon

mono pibe dijo:


> amigos he realizado  muchas targetas clase d , mejor dicho el amplificador 1250wt, todos de maravilla , ensamble uno de ellos ,les comento que suena muy bien lo tengo en un cliente en prueba con dos bajos con parlantes 18" 2000wt y suena potente ,su sonido se espande( llena espasio) , este amplificador lo someti a 15 horas de trabajo fuerte , voltaje dela red electrica 115vca ,con buen volumen , interna mente esta trabajando la ucd con 93+/- ,  asombrado  de los resultados y una multitud de personas que miraban el amplificador quedaron aterrado del  ucd  por su potensia, bien hay mucho por comentar del amplificador  ... SALUDOS MUCHACHOS espero que ustedes les rinda el trabajo ...(ejtagle de verdad muchas gracias por este aporte tan bueno deveras muchas gracias)..



Que bueno que realizaras varios amplificadores y todos salieran de buenas prestaciones... Digo, si no es mucha molestia, unas fotos de tus montajes, características de componentes, forma de trabajo sería bueno para que los principiantes se guiaran y no fallaran demasiadas veces.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Mono pibe:

Eso es bueno saberlo, ya que algunos al igual que yo, vamos hacer varias etapas, en mi caso voy hacer 4 UCD, ya tengo dos pcb´s hechos, uno ya tiene casi todos los componentes insertados, el otro esta en la fase del estaño.(para reforzar las pistas y que no se pudran,jejeje).Los otros 2 ya los planche, y ya los pase por agua, solo les falta el ácido, taladrarlos y el estañado.

ah, y me faltan las dichosas bobinas, pero tengo por ahi un trafo estropeado para desbobinar y sacarle unas cuantas vueltas de cobre.(me reafirmo,RECICLAJE,asi es mas original el circuito,y muchisimo mas barato)


----------



## amb

Zet@ dijo:


> Saludos! tengo un inconveniente, realize la ploaca por quinta vez, revice todo, pista, disposicion de componentes, revise tensiones, componentes, temperaturas, aislacion, etc, pero no puedo hacer que me funcione, la mayoria de las veces aparenta todo estar bien, cero tension en la salida, nada de temperatura llamativa en los transistores, la entrada a cero, la tension en el lm +-3.2 Voltios, pero despues de un pequeño tiempo de estar alimentado con +- 50 Voltios vcc la lampara en serie se enciende, la tension de salida se va a 40 voltios, la salida del tip varia, la temperatura del mismo se dispara a +20 ºC, no entiendo cual es la falla, probe y cambie el tip por si las dudas, revice disposion y todo pero no me responde. ¿que puede pasar?



De cuanto es la lampara serie q estas usando? Tiene q ser como minimo de 100W, acordate q estas trabajando con 50v nada mas.. Si revisaste todo y esta perfecto, es muy raro tu problema.. Que fuente estas usando? Conectaste la bobina y el capacitor de salida? Da mas detalles asi te podemos ayudar 
.. te comento q yo lo arme y me trajo algunos problemas el diodo UF4004, pero con un reemplazo adecuado aduvo de primera.. revisa tambien el IR2110 por las dudas.. Saludos!!


----------



## javi39

Hola a todos, he visto este magnifico ampli y tiene muy buena pinta. Tengo un subwoofer activo averiado que no soy capaz de reparar y estoy buscando un esquema como este. ¿La entrada de señal de previo no tendría que ser estéreo? Que yo sepa normalmente las estradas de señal suelen ser estéreo.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Javi: los subwoofers son MONO. A lo sumo un mezclador previo de ambos canales antes del amplificador. 
Fijate en tu subwoofer como son las entradas. Quizas ya tengan el corte de frecuencia y el mezclador y eso lo puedas usar, reemplazando solo la potencia.


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Javi: los subwoofers son MONO. A lo sumo un mezclador previo de ambos canales antes del amplificador.
> Fijate en tu subwoofer como son las entradas. Quizas ya tengan el corte de frecuencia y el mezclador y eso lo puedas usar, reemplazando solo la potencia.


:aprobación:

Iba a responder lo mismo.  Que use solo el previo del sub, y reemplace solo y solo la etapa de potencia... Creo que es la mejor solución.

Este ampli para sub calculo que debe ser excelente. (calculo, porque nunca lo armé)

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

LO ES ( sorry las mayusculas , es el entusiamo...)


----------



## MAGNETRON27

He terminado el mi primer ucd,(ya que voy hacer otros 3) y funciona de perlas,ni un zumbido, ni calentura, sonido limpio y que llena.
Lo he armado con los valores de la tabla para sacar 25 wattios,lo hice asi ya que juego con menos voltaje y intensidad,ahora ya lo montare con los 75 voltios por rama(sin olvidarme de cambiar los valores de las resistencias que lleva para funcionar con ese voltaje).

Muy satisfecho y agradecido con el personaje que facilitó este diseño(ejtagle), y tambien con los demas miembros que han ayudado en la resolucion de problemas y en las ayudas.

No he tenido ningun problema de ningun tipo con este amplificador.Cuando pueda subiré fotos.


----------



## mono pibe

MAGNETRON27  muy bien  que bueno que tu hallas triunfado en el ucd , animo muchachos , que los que armamos este ucd tenemos mucho que contar en este tema y alludar a solucionar algo de problemas alos demas compañeros .Arme otro amplificador ,con su gabinete o (caja metalica),y suena la m...., el gabinete tiene de altura 6.5 cm profundida 18cm ancho  43cm quedo elegante , estoi  contento SALUDO COMPAÑEROS....


----------



## MAGNETRON27

me sentí muy satisfecho ya que no tuve ningun problema, lo encendí y arranco a la primera, la verdad es que de tanto revisar y revisar valores, pistas, voltajes,etc... ya casi me se el circuito de memoria y practicamente me se todos los valores de los componentes que lleva.

Corrijo, si tuve un problema (gracioso, claro) se me cayo hace un rato el tarro con la mezcla del ácido y no se como me arregle que me manche las manos y como tengo padrastros en  los dedos escocia un montón, (jejeje, el suelo hervia y burbujeaba, jajajaja) olia fatal.

Use una fuente de 15 voltios y 3 amperios, y cuando ponia al máximo el ampli cortaba, le agregue otra fuente en paralelo y dejo de cortar el sonido.
Lo puse a la par con otro ampli de 25wattios clase AB y el UCD daba la impresion de casi sonar el doble.El otro calento que ni se podia tocar el disipador, el ucd seguia frio,increible!!!!!!!
Los condensadores y resistencias los recicle de otros circuitos inservibles.

Ánimo a todos los que si han tenido fallos, y consejo, respetar valores lo mas posible y al igual que yo, ya saben: REVISAR Y REVISAR ANTES DE PROBAR.

el único inconveniente que tuve fue el del tema de los condensadores ceramicos de 1uf, asi que agarre un monton de condensadores ceramicos de 100 nf (104),imaginense lo que ocupan, y todo porque no encontre de mas valor y me quede un poco corto, me faltaron 6 condensadores, 24  puse en total.En el proximo pedido los encargo.


----------



## Tacatomon

Esa es la actitud!!! De 1uF, los hay de 50V mucho más accesibles que los de 100V. Son de poliester, unos cuedraditos pequeños. Yo he batallado con los de 1uF @ 100V, los he comprado SMD poniendole las patas y ultimamente los de poliester y todo Ok.

Sale a la primera!!! Pronto pondré el trafo que va a alimentar a cada módulo con 85V, estoy poniendo los condensos en el chasis.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ya puse todos los condensadores que me faltaban,ya hice fotos pero no se si podre cargarlas aquí.El circuito se ve bonito si lo miras pos la parte de los componentes, pero por la otra cara da miedo por la cantidad de condensadores que solde, una pena, porque me habian salido bien las pistas y ademas engrose las pistas criticas con mucho estaño, las de alimentacion sobre todo y la salida.

yo ya rescate de mi monton de trastos 2 trafos, uno de 800 watios y otro de 700 wattios, el primero da sin rectificar 75 voltios y 12 amperios (si hacemos cuentas son 900watios), y el otro me da 50 voltios y 14 amperios.Creo que voy mas que sobrado de potencia para alimentar a estas "nano-etapas" de potencia,jajajaja.


----------



## AntonioAA

Atencion!! Warning!! Achtung!!
Muchachos : para aquel lo que este haciendo andar , es de MUCHA IMPORTANCIA que el circuito de esa fuente regulada de 12V con el Zener y el TIP31 funcione bien , pongan los componentes adecuados . Me paso por 2da vez que el zener voló ( no debe haber sido de la potencia adecuada) y eso hace que CONDUZCAN LOS DOS MOSFET A LA VEZ Y  no solo vuelen sino que el trafo quede para hacer un huevo frito sobre el .
Yo cambie la primera vez el TIP31 por otro de mas potencia y voltaje que tenia, esta vez se salvo.
Espero que sirva.....


----------



## mono pibe

amigos yo cambie el tip 31c ,por el  mje15032 y funsiono  porque poraca los tip son trucos de magos piratas  ,me cuido de esos materiales  inresponsables por que desmotivan a cualquier persona en sus proyectos SALUDOS....


----------



## FELIBAR12

Tambien les sirve el mje13007 reciclado de las fuentes de pc este es de 700v


----------



## Tacatomon

AntonioAA dijo:


> Atencion!! Warning!! Achtung!!
> Muchachos : para aquel lo que este haciendo andar , es de MUCHA IMPORTANCIA que el circuito de esa fuente regulada de 12V con el Zener y el TIP31 funcione bien , pongan los componentes adecuados . Me paso por 2da vez que el zener voló ( no debe haber sido de la potencia adecuada) y eso hace que CONDUZCAN LOS DOS MOSFET A LA VEZ Y  no solo vuelen sino que el trafo quede para hacer un huevo frito sobre el .
> Yo cambie la primera vez el TIP31 por otro de mas potencia y voltaje que tenia, esta vez se salvo.
> Espero que sirva.....



Por ahí también está el consejo de cambiar el Zener de 12V por uno de 15V, ahorita que estaba trabajando con los módulos se me olvidó cambiarlos ¿Alguien lo ha hecho? Cuando mido uno la fuente regulada de 12V, en la base del transistor regulador mide 11.5V pero en el colector solo alcanza a medir 10.7V , perdidas normales en el transistor pero quizás tensión inadecuada de trabajo para el Controlador...

Saludos!

PS: Estaré probando el Amplificador como dios manda, con sus bobinas originales, trafo de 85V y esperemos que mueva muy alegremente los altavoces que le pongamos...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo esotoy usando zener´s de 13 voltios, tambien los tengo de 15, y tengo unas 10 fuentes de pc para despiece  para sacar los tornillitos y aisladores de los mosfet.

Como disipador usare el de un procesador, son gordos y tienen cooler incorporado con sensor de temperatura, ideal para escuchar musica bajito sin que moleste el zumbido del cooler.

Tengo asta un disipador de gas de un portatil, ese se ve bien guapo.

Tambien se me ocurrio la idea de usar PELTIER´S.Eso si que es silencioso y enfrian bastante.http://www.customthermoelectric.com/


----------



## Ratmayor

En los amplificadores Clase D que he visto, como los JBL por ejemplo, trabajan el IR2110 con 15V  es mas, tengo ganas de modificar la regulación original de este ampli para usar el sistema de muteo que usan los JBL...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

tambien piensa que si este esta trabajando a 12 v es por no llevarlo tan al maximo.

Otra, los condensadores ceramicos la mayoria son asta 0,47 uf,y los voltajes son pequeños, no pierdan el tiempo buscando de mas valor,aparte que no se porque son mas caros.


----------



## mono pibe

Tacatomon dijo:


> Por ahí también está el consejo de cambiar el Zener de 12V por uno de 15V, ahorita que estaba trabajando con los módulos se me olvidó cambiarlos ¿Alguien lo ha hecho? Cuando mido uno la fuente regulada de 12V, en la base del transistor regulador mide 11.5V pero en el colector solo alcanza a medir 10.7V , perdidas normales en el transistor pero quizás tensión inadecuada de trabajo para el Controlador...
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> QUISAS Ya el autor de este amplificador lla hizo esos calculos ,que solo se nesesita eso 10.7vcd y poreso le coloco el diodo zener de 12v y no uno de 10v porque daria 8.7 vcd , depronto si colocas ese diodo de 15vcd estamos llegando al maximo creo que esa no es la idea (  El ingeniero hizo sus calculos o que queremos saber mas que el, lla quisieramos nosotros haser un ampli como este, MAS ADELANTES TENDREMOS NUESTRAS OPORTUNIDADES CON ALGUN DISEÑO EN  AUDIO ONO SALUDOS ....


----------



## calafer

adrian2008, la bobina tiene 21 espiras de alambre de 0,8mm ind. 48uhy aprox., disculpas por no contestar antes. Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

con la fuente flotante de 12v el diseño tenía margen suficiente... Hay varios criterios para seleccionar ese voltaje: 1ro, más baja no puede ser, porque se corre el riesgo de no saturar los mosfets adecuadamente, y además, la tensión tiene que ser superior a la tensión mínima de lockout del IR2110.
Al aumentar la tensión de la fuente flotante pasan 2 cosas: Disminuye muy ligeramente la disipación en los mosfets... y aumenta la disipación en el IR2110. El motivo del aumento de la disipación en el IR es porque el IR se ve obligado a cargar y descargar los gates de los mosfets (que se comportan como capacitores), desde 0 a la tensión de la fuente flotante. Si la tensión es más alta, hay que aplicar un pico de corriente más grande para cargar los gates de los mosfets, por lo que el IR calienta más.
Pero, salvo que estén usando los mosfets muy al límite de su corriente máxima, no vale la pena incrementar la tensión de gate, porque el ahorro de disipación en los mosfets es mucho menor que el aumento de disipación en el IR (además, los mosfets tienen disipador, pero el IR no lo tiene!)
Por otro lado, la tensión no puede subir por arriba de la tensión máxima que soporte el IR. En el momento del diseño de este ampli, 12v parecieron un buen compromiso entre disipación en el IR y en los mosfets

Saludos,
Eduardo


----------



## joryds

Gracias maestro por esa aclaración.

Saludos.


----------



## andreiu

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> me sentí muy satisfecho ya que no tuve ningun problema, lo encendí y arranco a la primera, la verdad es que de tanto revisar y revisar valores, pistas, voltajes,etc... ya casi me se el circuito de memoria y practicamente me se todos los valores de los componentes que lleva.
> 
> Corrijo, si tuve un problema (gracioso, claro) se me cayo hace un rato el tarro con la mezcla del ácido y no se como me arregle que me manche las manos y como tengo padrastros en  los dedos escocia un montón, (jejeje, el suelo hervia y burbujeaba, jajajaja) olia fatal.
> 
> Use una fuente de 15 voltios y 3 amperios, y cuando ponia al máximo el ampli cortaba, le agregue otra fuente en paralelo y dejo de cortar el sonido.
> Lo puse a la par con otro ampli de 25wattios clase AB y el UCD daba la impresion de casi sonar el doble.El otro calento que ni se podia tocar el disipador, el ucd seguia frio,increible!!!!!!!
> Los condensadores y resistencias los recicle de otros circuitos inservibles.
> 
> Ánimo a todos los que si han tenido fallos, y consejo, respetar valores lo mas posible y al igual que yo, ya saben: REVISAR Y REVISAR ANTES DE PROBAR.
> 
> el único inconveniente que tuve fue el del tema de los condensadores ceramicos de 1uf, asi que agarre un monton de condensadores ceramicos de 100 nf (104),imaginense lo que ocupan, y todo porque no encontre de mas valor y me quede un poco corto, me faltaron 6 condensadores, 24  puse en total.En el proximo pedido los encargo.


hola compi.me podrias dar algun detalle de como has heco la bobina.saludos y gracias


----------



## veranito

Soy nuevo en esta Web y estoy admirado por la entrega de tiempo y paciencia, principalmente de Ejtagle, que entiendo que fué quién inició este tema del Amplificador Clase D y de todos los otros que con su interés hacen que este foro, que se inició en septiembre de 2009 aún hoy sobreviva y sigua siendo de gran interés. Espero poder aprender de todos vosotros. Y sin duda también intentaré montar mi ampli. Estoy fabricando unos altavoces de gama de agudos de tipo ribbon, ya los tengo funcionando y desearía montarlos en cajas autoamplificadas, para ello me vendría muy bien aprender sobre estos amplis y las fuentes conmutadas. Gracias a todos.


----------



## adrian2008

hola, otra vez yo reportandome con avances de nuevo positivos, creo haber descubierto el problema de mi ucd, esta vez se medio fue por hacer algo que habia visto en unos tutoriales que encontre en internet, los tutoriales trataban de que uno deve poner condensadores lo mas proximos alos integrados, para eliminar las altas frecuencias, y eso hice empese a poner condensos en todas las entradas de alimentacion de los integrados y de los transistores, los puse casi que en sus patas, y esto sorprendentemente me funciono, ahora si le pude subir mas, y sono repotente se fue el chasquido, y no falta decir que muchos me lodijeron sobre los componenetes originales que hay que usar para el ucd, y creo que hay juegan un papel importante los condensos de 1uf ceramicos, por ahora y sino me da problemas dejare los condensos que tengo, por que se fue de verdad que se fue el chasquido, ahora si lo senti ala par con el stk 4048, talvez hasta mas potente, ya mirare mañana que lo saque ala calle haber como rinde, ojala que no me salga el ruido pero almenos ya se que deve ser por interferencias de alta frecuencia, digo no!
 y para los que los tienen con condensos de poliester me imagino que tendran los mismos problemas que yo, asi que a poner los condensos ceramicos o hacer lo que yo hice, claro esta si de verdad el problema mio era esto, por que faltaria que alguien que lo haya echo con de poliester dijera que si le funciono sin problemas, 
ha y mil disculpas por decir que noes potente el ucd, el problema era en mi diseño, y gracias al amigo Eduardo denuevo, me gusto este ucd, por eso no me rendi tan facil por que suena de maravilla.


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> con la fuente flotante de 12v el diseño tenía margen suficiente... Hay varios criterios para seleccionar ese voltaje: 1ro, más baja no puede ser, porque se corre el riesgo de no saturar los mosfets adecuadamente, y además, la tensión tiene que ser superior a la tensión mínima de lockout del IR2110.
> Al aumentar la tensión de la fuente flotante pasan 2 cosas: Disminuye muy ligeramente la disipación en los mosfets... y aumenta la disipación en el IR2110. El motivo del aumento de la disipación en el IR es porque el IR se ve obligado a cargar y descargar los gates de los mosfets (que se comportan como capacitores), desde 0 a la tensión de la fuente flotante. Si la tensión es más alta, hay que aplicar un pico de corriente más grande para cargar los gates de los mosfets, por lo que el IR calienta más.
> Pero, salvo que estén usando los mosfets muy al límite de su corriente máxima, no vale la pena incrementar la tensión de gate, porque el ahorro de disipación en los mosfets es mucho menor que el aumento de disipación en el IR (además, los mosfets tienen disipador, pero el IR no lo tiene!)
> Por otro lado, la tensión no puede subir por arriba de la tensión máxima que soporte el IR. En el momento del diseño de este ampli, 12v parecieron un buen compromiso entre disipación en el IR y en los mosfets
> 
> Saludos,
> Eduardo



Osea, que si se llegaran a usar Mosfets Muy Robustos, necesitarían más corriente de Gate, que provocarían que el controlador "calentara" lindo, a costa de manejar más eficientemente los finales... Es bueno tener el compromiso entre voltaje de la fuente flotante y la disipación en el IR... Haré algunas pruebas con Zenner 15V (Con todas las pérdidas, unos 13V reales para el IR contra 10.7 que recibe con el Zenner de 12V) y si lo veo necesario, un pequeño disipador de contacto para el IR. Realmente ese IC es una bestia en lo que hace  !!!

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Un pensamiento en voz alta: Los que han experimentado con el UCD más alla de los 100V simétricos... ¿Que tal? 

Yo, ahora que hice las pruebas con unos 81VDC (_Que se vuelven unos 72VDC en los pasajes más exigentes de la música_) realmente me sorprendí con lo que el amplificador ofrece siendo un diseño tan sencillo... Pero a la vez, siento un miedo tremendo a que un fallo con sendos voltajes se lleven los altavoces (_Del ampli, solo veremos el fuego que sale del chasis_)!!!
Ahora que lo probé con esos 81V, realmente me preocupé un poquito pero como siempre ha salido andando de Una Una nitidez excelente y una potencia "Decente".
Un tema que me aqueja es la "Durabilidad" O el tiempo en que el amplificador pueda trabajar sin esperar ninguna falla por parte de el... Esto si me pone a pensar. 
El que usemos componentes de primera calidad no significa que por un fallo inesperado de estos nos obligue a tener que remplazar amplificadores (_Y a veces hasta altavoces_). Confiabilidad es la palabra... 
¿Que tan confiable puede ser el amplificador a largo plazo?
¿La adición de las protecciones básicas de un amplificador comercial modificarían la durabilidad del UCD? ...
...

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Bueno... Detallo algunos datos de las pruebas que he hecho _(No he conseguido carga fantasma - Osciloscopio para poder averiguar cuanta potencia puede dar con cierta fuente)_
con un par de módulos UCD:



Transformador: De un Peavey CS-800, potencia estimada según en 1200W de núcleo. _(El Peavey CS-800 Era capaz de proveer 40Vrms sobre una carga de 4Ω por canal - Osea 10A de salida, contando las *pérdidas* por calor de los amplificadores Clase AB)_ Voltaje de salida simétricos de 63VAC con una capacidad de corriente de 20A. Rectificados son unos 90VCD en vacío, en carga con ambos amplificadores unos 81VCD.


Banco de condensadores: 14,700µF por Rama de alimentación _(10,000µF+4,700µF@100V, no hay que escatimar con la capacitancia de la fuente, ya que si hace falta, el efecto Bus Pumping se hace presente... Tampoco exageren! Usen el tema de Fogonazo de fuentes para Amplificadores que lo encuentran con el buscador de foro).
_


Varios condensadores de 100nF y valores pequeños en paralelo con los condensadores principales (_Por el tema de los picos de alta frecuencia que pueden proveer los condensadores de bajo valor_).


Los módulos UCD están con la configuración de "400Wrms sobre 8Ω" (_Así que como en el CS-800 Parte de la potencia total del sistema se iba en calor, el UCD debe de proveer un tanto más que 400Wrms sobre 8Ohms, quisiera medir, pero por ahora solo a puro "oído")._
Describiendo con comentarios _"Mortales"_ En un solo canal se le cargó un par de bafles Reflex sencillos con altavoces de 18" Tipo Eminence Omega Pro-18A y "Moviendolos" de forma "Decente" Y con el otro canal las frecuencias medias y altas. Crossover Activo. 
La presión sonora final es "Suficiente" como para unas 50-100 Personas. 
(_Escribo esto como para que se den una *Vaga* idea de la impresión que me dejó). _
Después de cierto volumen, las frecuencias bajas empiezan a distorsionar normalmente (_Claro, ya es el límite_) y deja la sensación de no "Mover" los 2 altavoces al 100% (_QSC dice que para manejar un altavoz de 1000W, el amplificador debe de proveer mínimo el doble de potencia nominal que puede manejar el altavoz... Como para que se den una idea)_.

Bueno, este ha sido mi Feedback con este maravilloso amplificador. Espero les sea util, si necesitan más datos sobre las pruebas que he hecho, pueden decirme y los posteo. Les dejo unas fotos.





Saludos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: Olvidé mencionar que hay ruidos agudos que sobresalen cuando uno pone los potenciometros de ganancia a full de escala (_También hay zumbido de 60Hz producto de que los cables de audio están cerca del nada pequeño transformador_ _y se me hará imposible hacer algo para cambiar la posición, ya que cables largos hacen más problemas... A ver con que envuelvo los cables para que el trafo no induzca sobre ellos_). Estos varían en frecuencia cuando se mueven internamente los cables de audio. Esto nos da a entender que es Obligado usar tramos cortos de cable. No uso Etapa Preamplificadora junto con el Amplificador, ya que era peor el ruido...(_Logré solucionar la mayoría de los problemas, pero ahora con el reciente cambio y manoseo, todo se desparramó)_ Habrá que jugar con la posición de los cables y tratar de minimizar los ruidos al máximo. Estaré comunicando. También *pienso* que tiene mucho que ver que los Jacks de salida de potencia no están aislados del chasis, que está a GND y que los retornos de los amplificadores salen de las misma placas, cosa que no es así ya que la tierra de los altavoces debe salir de la estrella que se arma de GND. En fin... Hay mucho camino por recorrer!. Recomiendo Esta lectura.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo tambien tengo miedo al tema de trabajar con tensiones altas, primero empece con 12 voltios, pero ahora resulta que mi trafo me entrega 71 voltios rectificandolo,y claro, algunos componentes que tenia para trabajar a 57 voltios no me valen.
Aun asi no confio mucho en el ampli, mis altavoces son caros y dificiles de conseguir,tengo proteccion por rele y fusibles, retardo de encendido,pero aun asi no me fio.
Lo veo fragil.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Un tema que me aqueja es la "Durabilidad" O el tiempo en que el amplificador pueda trabajar sin esperar ninguna falla por parte de el... Esto si me pone a pensar.
> El que usemos componentes de primera calidad no significa que por un fallo inesperado de estos nos obligue a tener que remplazar amplificadores *(Y a veces hasta altavoces). Confiabilidad es la palabra... *
> ¿Que tan confiable puede ser el amplificador a largo plazo?
> ¿La adición de las protecciones básicas de un amplificador comercial modificarían la durabilidad del UCD? ...





			
				MAGNETRON27 dijo:
			
		

> Aun asi no confio mucho en el ampli, *mis altavoces son caros y dificiles  de conseguir*,tengo proteccion por rele y fusibles, retardo de  encendido,pero aun asi no me fio.
> Lo veo fragil.



Disculpen...pero ustedes está locos si piensan usar este amplificador *ASÍ COMO ESTÁ* para "Audio Profesional" y darle el maltrato que ese uso requiere. El autor ya lo manifestó:



			
				ejtagle en el PRIMER POST dijo:
			
		

> *Aclaremos queesto es una prueba de conceptoen la que se han omitido  muchas de las características deseables en amplificadores de alta  potencia, como protecciones y fusibles que quedarán a cargo del lector.*
> El objetivo principal de este proyecto es acercar un amplificador Clase D  a quienes no tengan experiencia con este tipo de circuitos y una de las  reglas más importantes en su diseño fue el simplificarlo al máximo  posible y usar sólo componentes comunes, de bajo costo y fáciles de  conseguir para todos.



Para usarlo en aplicaciones de alta potencia y alta exigencia HAY QUE PONERLE las protecciones...o invertir mucho mas dinero en reponer los parlantes si el amplificador falla


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Por eso lo decia, asta que no le ponga las protecciones no lo conecto ni loco a mis altavoces, de momento lo pruebo con altavoces malos que no me importa quemar.
No se si será suficiente el retardo de encendido y los fusibles,para mi eso es poco, por lo menos asi cuando lo enciendo no da ese chasquido, y cuando lo apago tampoco, que eso ya es algo positivo para el ampli y el altavoz,pero aun asi si el ampli se pone en corto los fusibles pueden fallar o tardar en actuar y me cargo algo seguro, lo se por experiencia con una etapa profesional antigua, que solo tenia como proteccion los fusibles(primero se quemo ella, luego el altavoz y finalmente se fundio el fusible)
¿irónico,eh?pero resulta que los fusibles no son fiables para nada.La mejor opción son los circuitos de proteccion activos.

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡No estoy tan loco como para conectarlo a mis altavoces y darle el trato que lleva un ampli profesional, entre acoples,que se te olvida el master de la mesa al máximo, que tocas el terminal de un conector de entrada de audio con todo encendido, que se te cruce un cable de salida, etc.jejejeje!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Sabemos (No se si todos "Sepan") perfectamente cuales son las prestaciones reales del amplificador EZ... Y hasta donde puede llegar con/sin Protecciones.

El caso es simple como la duda que me aqueja: He visto amplificadores AB sencillos de la época del caldo, Antiguos, y no fallan por si solos. Por eso son viejos y sin ninguna falla. Esto nos da a entender que el diseño del amplificador es Estable y Confiable... Tanto que no a fallado por su propia cuenta. A eso voy con el UCD... Yo tengo confianza por la calidad de materiales que uso y el exquisito circuito del Ing. Eduardo... Pero esa duda XD XD XD. ¿Será que de acá en 5 Años aún estará sin fallos un Módulo UCD usándolo en casa?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Sabemos (No se si todos "Sepan") perfectamente cuales son las prestaciones reales del amplificador EZ... Y hasta donde puede llegar con/sin Protecciones.


OK. Tu expresión anterior no tuvo el contexto adecuado, y me imaginé que hablabas de audio profesional..



Tacatomon dijo:


> El caso es simple como la duda que me aqueja: He visto amplificadores AB sencillos de la época del caldo, Antiguos, y no fallan por si solos. Por eso son viejos y sin ninguna falla. Esto nos da a entender que el diseño del amplificador es Estable y Confiable... Tanto que no a fallado por su propia cuenta. A eso voy con el UCD... Yo tengo confianza por la calidad de materiales que uso y el exquisito circuito del Ing. Eduardo... Pero esa duda XD XD XD. *¿Será que de acá en 5 Años aún estará sin fallos un Módulo UCD usándolo en casa?*


Y...como de costumbre...*DEPENDE*. Si es solo para escuchar a niveles moderados y sin hacer experimentos con los cables de los parlantes...puede ser eterno, pero sin protecciones...hummmm. Si el gato se engancha en el cable de los baffles y los arranca....muy probablemente haga PUFFFFF!
Habría que analizar contra cual amplificador lo estás comparando, para saber si tiene protecciones o nó...


----------



## electroconico

Revisen las protección que diseño Ratmayor.
Están completas.

_Protector de bocinas_

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

electroconico dijo:


> Revisen las protección que diseño Ratmayor.
> Están completas.
> 
> _Protector de bocinas_
> 
> Saludos!


El compañero ejtagle recomendaba no usar protecciones tipo relé para este ampli, debido a que pudieran producirse arcos al momento de desactivarse los contáctos. Pensando en eso, estoy desarrollando un sistema de protección especifico para este ampli, pero poco a poco, primero dejen que temine el ampli y luego me dedico a protegerlo


----------



## adrian2008

he hombre, pero que pesimistas, yo digo que si este ampli arranco y funciono para que se queme esta como dificil, a no ser que uno mismo lo proboque o algo este mal en el diseño, yo personal mente le voy es a dar candela, osea lo voy a poner atronar muy seguido, sin ningun miedo, tantas veces decian que nose que lo uno que lo otro, que mortal que no mortal, si uno se queda con el miedo no avanza, sinplemente seguir los cuidados necesarios y las protecciones y ya no mas misterio, yo lo tengo protegido con fusibles, y las veces que se me quemo se rebento el fusible del lado positivo y mis parlantes siguieron bien, aun que que tal si se le hace una proteccion por voltaje, osea que desconecte los voltajes de alimentacion del ampli y ya, como talvez un circuito aparte y un rele que maneje las tensiones, y que cuando se produsca el corto ala salida desconecte la alimentacion y problema solucionado, contra humo de la targeta y contra humo d elos parlantes. digo yo es una sugerencia.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimados: 
Tambien estoy con el tema de las protecciones , tengo un circuito sumamente simple y efectivo , con retardo de encendido y proteccion contra corriente continua . Si a alguien le sirve , lo publico o paso el link con las debidas consideraciones al Autor. 
En lo que a mi experiencia respecta , y  he quemado varios!! , es que lo peor que pasa es la conduccion simultanea de ambos Mosfet , ante lo cual sufre el trafo , los parlantes ...NADA . Con fusibles en las ramas del trafo se tendria que proteger ... y la proteccion de continua evitaria daños en caso que uno de los fuses no salte junto con el otro.

Por otra parte ( y que el Gran Zavalla lo confirme ) la electrónica padece lo denominado "Mortalidad Infantil" , o sea que su probabilidad de falla es mayor en las primeras horas de funcionamiento, de modo que si nuestro ampli supera una cantidad de horas a buen regimen ....es probable que dure mucho mas.
Por supuesto que influye la calidad de los componentes que usemos , cosa que en el Interior es lamentable lo que se consigue . 
No habiendo al parecer componentes demasiado jugados en el diseño , no calienta ninguno si todo anda bien , tiene que ser durable . NO por ejemplo el Switching Amp del primer diseño de Tagle , que lo armé y los MPSA42/92 se ponen para freir un huevo ... y si uno llega a apagar y prender nuevamente cuando estan calientes... vuela todo.... pero TODO.


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> OK. Tu expresión anterior no tuvo el contexto adecuado, y me imaginé que hablabas de audio profesional..
> 
> 
> Y...como de costumbre...*DEPENDE*. Si es solo para escuchar a  niveles moderados y sin hacer experimentos con los cables de los  parlantes...puede ser eterno, pero sin protecciones...hummmm. Si el gato  se engancha en el cable de los baffles y los arranca....muy  probablemente haga PUFFFFF!
> Habría que analizar contra cual amplificador lo estás comparando, para saber si tiene protecciones o nó...



Ok´s, No le di buen contexto. Del amplicador de los que hablamos, ¿Te suena Gradiente? Y uno que Otro Philips. Son de poca potencia, pero son circuitos de Años sin ningún problema... Quizás la comparación no sea del todo correcta, pero si nos vamos a la confiabilidad y estabilidad en circuitos... Well, esto va para largo.



Ratmayor dijo:


> El compañero ejtagle recomendaba no usar  protecciones tipo relé para este ampli, debido a que pudieran producirse  arcos al momento de desactivarse los contáctos. Pensando en eso, estoy  desarrollando un sistema de protección especifico para este ampli, pero  poco a poco, primero dejen que temine el ampli y luego me dedico a  protegerlo



Mira, lo que se me ocurre como protección definitva para evitar que se nos achicharren los altavoces es la famosa proteción DC Crowbar... Si nos ponemos a pensar que un Relay común no puede cortar una condición de falla como lo es DC a la salida, podría estar la "Palanca" como protección adicional... Lo que si me da Cuz Cuz es que la "Palanca" se active al encender el amplificador!!! El UCD cuando se enciende hace un "PLOP" grande, y cuando se apaga, Peor... Cosas que uno a veces tiene que pensarlas bien...
La otra, es en lugar de un rele, un contactor robusto y capaz de poder romper los posibles arcos que se puedan saltar.

Saludos!!!


----------



## leonardobena

boa tarde pessoal, qual nucleo usar para fazer a bobina desse projeto??

obrigado desde já

____________________________________________________________________________________

Buenas tardes a todos, lo utilizan para hacer la base de este diseño de la bobina?

 Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tacatomon

Para hacer la bobina, puedes optar por la de núcleo de aire. Es la más sencilla de hacer, pero también puede haber problemas con ellas ya que el flujo magnético se irradia al aire y puede inducirse en otros componentes electrónicos... A lo largo del tema se trató esto.
Yo, uso una bobina con núcleo de ferrita: 33uH 21A. Fue comprada, ya que hacerla implica comprar núcleos de ferrita adecuados y los cálculos para las vueltas del alambre.

Saludos!

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Para fazer a bobina, você pode optar pelo núcleo de ar. É fácil de fazer, mas também pode ter problemas com eles e que o fluxo magnético é irradiado para o ar e pode ser induzida em outros componentes eletrônicos ... Durante todo este assunto foi discutido.
 Eu uso uma bobina com núcleo de ferrite: 33uH 21A. Foi adquirido, porque significa a compra de núcleos de ferrite apropriada e cálculos para as voltas de arame.

 Saudações!


----------



## ejtagle

Muchachos: Hace unos cuantos (100 talvez?) posts mas atras, se habl'o de las modificaciones necesarias para eliminar el POP de conexion y desconexion... Era casi trivial lo que hacia falta agregar al esquema... Eso protegeria a los parlantes del encendido y el apagado. Quedaria proteger los parlantes de DC a la salida (por falla en alguno de los mosfets. Para eso, lo unico realmente seguro es usar un circuito independiente del amplificador, con un rele a la salida (y no se si ademas cortaria la alimentacion del ampli con otro rele mas) ... Cualquier protector de parlantes deberia andar... El tema que yo hable de los reles no suficientemente efectivos a la hora de proteger los parlantes se aplica no solo a los amplis clase D. Exactamente el mismo problema se puede dar con un ampli clase AB comun.
Personalmente, habria que agregar proteccion por sobrecorriente o corto a la salida... Para eso es necesario agregar aun mas circuiteria... Y en el ampli clase D es mas compleja de hacer porque hay corriente circulando por los mosfets en forma continua debido a que estan conmutando en forma continua... por eso seria complejo el circuito... Porque hay que separar los cortos reales de los picos de corriente comun... No son imposibles, pero si dificiles de hacer (para grandes potencias, posiblemente habria que usar sensores de efecto hall en la rama positiva y negativa, y comparar la corriente con un setpoint maximo. Si pasa de eso, se usa el pin de shutdown del IR para cortar todo...
Sobre el tema de confiabilidad... Mientras no lo trabajen al maximo de potencia, casi en los limites de los semiconductores, usen cosas de buena calidad y tengan suficiente aireacion, deberia operar correctamente

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ok´s, No le di buen contexto. Del amplicador de los que hablamos, ¿Te suena Gradiente? Y uno que Otro Philips. Son de poca potencia, pero son circuitos de Años sin ningún problema... Quizás la comparación no sea del todo correcta, pero si nos vamos a la confiabilidad y estabilidad en circuitos... Well, esto va para largo.


Sep...la comparación no es muy "justa" que digamos  , pero AntonioAA mencionó algo muy importante:


			
				AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> ...la electrónica padece lo denominado "Mortalidad Infantil" , o sea que su  probabilidad de falla es mayor en las primeras horas de funcionamiento,  de modo que si nuestro ampli supera una cantidad de horas a buen  regimen ....es probable que dure mucho mas.


Por ello, en condciones normales de operación...si no se prende fuego pronto...es probable que dure mucho, siempre y cuando no se hagan experimentos extraños.
En realidad, si bien se trata de conmutación a alta frecuencia, todos los componentes usados están diseñados para ese tipo de operación (mientras no aparezcan los chinitos), así que no hay nada que haga suponer una falla prematura.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Mira, lo que se me ocurre como protección definitva para evitar que se nos achicharren los altavoces es la famosa proteción DC Crowbar... Si nos ponemos a pensar que un Relay común no puede cortar una condición de falla como lo es DC a la salida, podría estar la "Palanca" como protección adicional... Lo que si me da Cuz Cuz es que la "Palanca" se active al encender el amplificador!!! El UCD cuando se enciende hace un "PLOP" grande, y cuando se apaga, Peor... Cosas que uno a veces tiene que pensarlas bien...
> La otra, es en lugar de un rele, un contactor robusto y capaz de poder romper los posibles arcos que se puedan saltar.


Eso es una medida extrema! Hay otras formas de apagar los MOSFET sin tener que quemarlos y dejarlos pegados en el techos


----------



## Tacatomon

Sip EZ... La "palanca" es algo Controversial de implementar... Si se quemaron los mosfets y pasa DC a la salida, con esta "protección" se van a terminar de quemar completamente!!!... Ya he decidido. Implementaré un control de DC con relevadores Robustos. Y también lo acoplaré con el detector de ausencia de AC para cuando se apague el sistema, los reles también corten. Fusibles a la salida dimensionados a Conciencia... Ahhhh, también el Detector de Clip.

Saludos!

PS: Ahora, me entretendré tratando de quitar todo los ruidos del amplificador... Y poniendo la Masa en estrella, todo como dios manda...


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mira, lo que se me ocurre como protección definitva para evitar que se nos achicharren los altavoces es la famosa proteción DC Crowbar...


No me gustan esas protecciones al estilo kamikase 


ejtagle dijo:


> Muchachos: Hace unos cuantos (100 talvez?) posts mas atras, se habl'o de las modificaciones necesarias para eliminar el POP de conexion y desconexion...


Precisamente por esto estoy desarrollando un circuito de protección que no cuente exclusivamente de un relé...



ejtagle dijo:


> El tema que yo hable de los reles no suficientemente efectivos a la hora de proteger los parlantes se aplica no solo a los amplis clase D. Exactamente el mismo problema se puede dar con un ampli clase AB comun.


 


ejtagle dijo:


> Si pasa de eso, se usa el pin de shutdown del IR para cortar todo...


Precisamente, la idea principal, es usar este circuito:

Ver el archivo adjunto 46412​ 
Para las proctecciones "leves" como sobre temperatura y sobre carga, y un rele para proteccion contra DC, en combinación con el circuito de protección que ya tengo publicado acá


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El pin 11 del IR2110 es para shutdown (SD), así que puedes aplicar (en teoría) la misma lógica que para un protector convencional y excitar esa línea en lugar de usar un relay. Hay que leer un poco más, pero parece muy viable.


----------



## AntonioAA

Va circuito bueno y barato de deteccion de AC y retardo de encendido... Hice un pcb no muy genial si a alguien le interesa . 
Derechos de autor a quien corresponda , no me acuerdo de donde lo saque . Le tuve que aumentar bastante la constante de tiempo de deteccion de continua para un subwoofer ...


----------



## FELIBAR12

Yo creo que la confiabilidad de este amp va en funcion de la vulnerabilidad a interferencias,cosas del medio que  lo vuelvan  loco  y que impidan su correcto funcionamiento .Debemos empezar por realizar un pcb adecuado para el mismo puesto que a esos grandes voltajes se hacen mas presentes ciertos fenomenos como oscilaciones parasitas,o vulnerabilidades a interferencias.En un foro vi alguien que construyo un ampli class d de 800w a 4 ohm con fuente de +/-80 vdc,en tests iniciales con fuente de +/-40 vdc no hubo problema,pero cuando ya se incremento a +/-80 ya comenzaron a pasar cosas raras, como por ejemplo obtener 40vdc a la salida del amp,el pcb era de una sola cara ,la fuente era conmutada.En posts mas recientes contaban que ese problema fue solucionado con un pcb doble faz con los blindajes correspondientes y en los sitios correctos,y que NO se debian usar resistencias de alambre,con el osciloscopio se descubrio un loop en el gnd,proveniente de la fuente conmutada.El punto esta en evitar la conduccion simultanea de ambos mosfet,las protecciones deben implementarse por ese lado,algo que evite la activacion erronea de alguno de los mosfet.

Ese es el miedo que tengo con mis amps class d, que por alguna razon suceda algo con oscilaciones parasitas y conducciones de los mosfet erroneas,de resto me ha parecido muy buen montaje,muy buen sonido.No he tenido problemas con cortos ni nada por el estilo, soy muy cuidadoso en ese sentido, pero no se esta excento de la ocurrencia de un evento de esos, ahi si que la electronica no perdona


----------



## MAGNETRON27

bueno, lo escribo aqui otra vez, la duda que presente antes era con doble intencion, si de verdad servia ese circuito para el UCD tenia pensado copiar el diseño y compartirlo con ustedes, pero ya veo que ni preguntais.

Gracias.

De momento no voy a conectar mi UCD a los 70 voltios, no quiero sorpresas, cuando solucione el tema de las protecciones entonces si,(porsupuesto lo tendre que hacer sin ayuda ("ironia"), ya que pregunto y quitan el mensaje)


----------



## leonardobena

Tacatomon dijo:


> Para hacer la bobina, puedes optar por la de núcleo de aire. Es la más sencilla de hacer, pero también puede haber problemas con ellas ya que el flujo magnético se irradia al aire y puede inducirse en otros componentes electrónicos... A lo largo del tema se trató esto.
> Yo, uso una bobina con núcleo de ferrita: 33uH 21A. Fue comprada, ya que hacerla implica comprar núcleos de ferrita adecuados y los cálculos para las vueltas del alambre.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Para fazer a bobina, você pode optar pelo núcleo de ar. É fácil de fazer, mas também pode ter problemas com eles e que o fluxo magnético é irradiado para o ar e pode ser induzida em outros componentes eletrônicos ... Durante todo este assunto foi discutido.
> Eu uso uma bobina com núcleo de ferrite: 33uH 21A. Foi adquirido, porque significa a compra de núcleos de ferrite apropriada e cálculos para as voltas de arame.
> 
> Saudações!




_______________________________________________________________________________

Buenas tardes amigo Tacatomon vi tu idea de la bobina, la idea de aire legales bobina de Acher, pero tengo poco espacio para él, que sería un pequeño núcleo de ferrita, porque me pregunto cuál es el tamaño del núcleo de ferrita que se utiliza porque he probado varios modelos de aquí y todo lo que da mucho ruido en el altavoz, y esto toroide central o qué?

Puedo usar este amplificador en una fuente de alimentación conmutada 12v DC-DC ... También tengo una duda sobre el origen no se estabiliza o estabilizado?

Gracias de antemano.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 

boa tarde amigo Tacatomon vi sua ideia para a bobina, acher legal a ideia de bobina de ar, porem tenho pouco espaço para isso, teria que ser um nucleo de ferrite pequeno, pois gostaria de saber qual o tamanho do nucleo de ferrite que você usa, pois tenho varios modelos aqui e todos que testei dá muito ruido nos falante, e esse nucleo seria toroid ou qual é??? 

uso este amp em uma fonte chaveada dc-dc 12v... tambem tenho uma duvida sobre a fonte ser estabilizada ou nao estabilizada??

obrigado desde já.


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> bueno, lo escribo aqui otra vez, la duda que presente antes era con doble intencion, si de verdad servia ese circuito para el UCD tenia pensado copiar el diseño y compartirlo con ustedes, pero ya veo que ni preguntais.
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> De momento no voy a conectar mi UCD a los 70 voltios, no quiero sorpresas, cuando solucione el tema de las protecciones entonces si,(porsupuesto lo tendre que hacer sin ayuda ("ironia"), ya que pregunto y quitan el mensaje)



Compañero Magnetrón. Yo lo tengo funcionando con +-85VCD y funciona de manera espectacular!!! Subo unas fotos dentro de un rato donde se aprecia el montaje. Ahora, solo me queda luchar contra el Zumbido de 60Hz que aqueja al amplificador ya que cuando la ganancia de los módulos se pone a full el zumbido aparece. También me falta poner una ordenada puesta de tierra en estrella para evitar cualquier bucle de masa y los ruidos asociados a estos...

Ahora, noto que el módulo con el reciente cambio de Mosfets calienta (_Calienta a casi quemar el dedo, se puede mantener en el disipador pero es molesto)_... aún sin carga o señal aplicada. Esto se debe a que los nuevos mosfets, son más robustos en cuanto a potencia pero algo *Ineficientes* hablando de perdidas de conducción. Los mosfest antes usados eran los *IRFP250* y lo que ahora van son los IRFP4232 Con una excesiva capacidad de Gate y unos tiempos de encendido y apagado algo deficientes.
Un Mosfet que supera al IRFP4232 es el *IRFP4229*, Más rápido y eficiente y con menos capacidad de Gate, para un funcionamiento más cómodo con solo 11mΩ más.
Voy a probar con esos mosfets a ver que tal rinda en otro montaje cuando se realice.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Para que se rian un rato , les presento el CassetAmpli !
Una encarnación del UCD montado en el gabinete de una noble Kenwood de los '80. 
Es un ampli para un bajo , tiene un preamp by Albert Kreuzer ( muy buen circuito ) , placa de protecciones . Adapté la llave selectora de cinta al selector de medios del preamp.
La fuente por supuesto que no es la definitiva , no da ni 50W .
Ahi lo ven en sus primeras horas de burn-in , homenajeando a Frank Zappa con Bongo Fury.


----------



## Tacatomon

AntonioAA dijo:


> Para que se rian un rato , les presento el CassetAmpli !
> Una encarnación del UCD montado en el gabinete de una noble Kenwood de los '80.
> Es un ampli para un bajo , tiene un preamp by Albert Kreuzer ( muy buen circuito ) , placa de protecciones . Adapté la llave selectora de cinta al selector de medios del preamp.
> La fuente por supuesto que no es la definitiva , no da ni 50W .
> Ahi lo ven en sus primeras horas de burn-in , homenajeando a Frank Zappa con Bongo Fury.



LOL!!! Es un buen Gabinete!!! Antonio, no has notado DC a la salida cuando enciendes el amplificador???

Yo he notado que cuando el amplificador enciende, se aplica una ligera DC a los altavoces. Se nota como el cono "Se eleva". Es mínimo, pero con detenimiento se nota, lo *Raro* es que esto pasa mientras el Primario del Trafo *está energizado*, uno apaga el amplificador y queda cargado los condensos, inclusive sigue sonando *Pero la DC se esfuma de los altavoces!!!* Esto no lo había notado!!! Es algo muy raro que no logro explicar. 

Quizás nos pueda dar una luz el Ing. Eduardo... 
Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

deCia lo de la proteccion por poderlo probar con los altavoces buenos, ya que ahi sabre a ciencia cierta lo tan bueno que es en comparacion a otros clase AB.

Estoy usando los IRFP250N, la alimentacion definitiva sera de 70 0 70, 140 voltios, no se si sera rozar un poco el limite admisible por estos mosfets ya que su maximo es de 200voltios.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ese voltaje de 70V DC es con la fuente en vacío no?, Si es así, los IRFP250 van bien. Con carga, esos 70V se hacen unos 65DC así que van sobrados!

Saludos!

PS: ¿Han notado la pequeña DC a la salida del amplificador?


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Tacatomon dijo:


> ... Ahora, solo me queda luchar contra el Zumbido de 60Hz que aqueja al amplificador ....


 
Amigo Tacatomon:

                 Yo tengo mi etapa con +/-70, y te cuento que tambien sufria del ruido de linea (50Hz en mi pais) y por mas malla que pusiera por todos lados el ruido aparecia igual. Afortunadamente para mi, un amigo me obsequi una fuente conmutada de +/-15V y la utilice para los previos, y asi desaparecio todo riudo... Saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Buena data Diego!, El detalle es que dentro de mi montaje, ¡No uso Previo! Y por lo que me comentas, va a estar en chino dejar ese zumbido callado!!!... Se me ocurre Blindar el trafo y no dejar que se apoye en el chasis por medio de los clásicos tornillos, para que la inducción del trafo no pase al chasis... Quizás y se reduzca poniendo la masa en estrella.

Saludos!, Se agradece el Feedback!!!


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Tacatomon dijo:


> Buena data Diego!, El detalle es que dentro de mi montaje, ¡No uso Previo! Y por lo que me comentas, va a estar en chino dejar ese zumbido callado!!!... Se me ocurre Blindar el trafo y no dejar que se apoye en el chasis por medio de los clásicos tornillos, para que la inducción del trafo no pase al chasis... Quizás y se reduzca poniendo la masa en estrella.
> 
> Saludos!, Se agradece el Feedback!!!


 
Otro detalle, que tambien me sucedio, en un momento me comenzo a entrar tambien el ruido, y fue porque se me desplazo el cable que lleva el audio al amplificador, y se "apoyo" en el trafo, ahi si, el ruido era por eso. Solo basto con acomodarlo nuevamente "lejos" del tranformador y listo. Otro detalle, es que debido al lo pesado de este tranformador, lo coloque sobre una base de madera. Osea que el gabinete tiene su base de madera. Quizas eso tambien ayude a lo que mencionas de "aislar" el trafo. Saludos!!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo la estoy probando con 15 0 15.Los 70 voltios cuando conecto la etapa original de ese ampli bajan asta los 69 nada mas,hay veces que cuando no hay nada conectado en casa el voltaje sube asta 72,3voltios,(eso la ultima vez que medi)es lo maximo que me ha dado.En la salida se detectan como 0,094voltios, es despreciable ese valor,seguro que con los 70 voltios aumentará ese valor, pero no creo que mucho.

de paso repare el canal original, ya no calienta ni hace calentarse el trafo ni los condensadores.
Al menos ahora la fiabilidad ha aumentado un poco, en el circuito de proteccion cambie todos los condensadores electroliticos y los resistores que trae ya no calientan,eso me hace confiar un poco mas a la hora de conectar el UCD, los reles tardan un poco mas en accionarse, mas retardo, mejor para asegurarse que los condensadores estan cargados antes de conectar la etapa y evitar asi el golpe y posible destruccion  al encenderla sin retardo.


----------



## ejtagle

Tacatomón... Por lo que cuentas, hace sospechar o del filtrado de la fuente... o, mucho más probable todavía, el tema de la masa en estrella... Creo que aquí en el foro hay un tema de Masa en Estrella... y sino, creo que en sitio de ESP (elliot sound products) ... Sino, mañana, con un poco más de tiempo, les cuento exactamente porqué la masa en estrella es tan importante 

Saludos,
Eduardo


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> Tacatomón... Por lo que cuentas, hace sospechar o del filtrado de la fuente... o, mucho más probable todavía, el tema de la masa en estrella... Creo que aquí en el foro hay un tema de Masa en Estrella... y sino, creo que en sitio de ESP (elliot sound products) ... Sino, mañana, con un poco más de tiempo, les cuento exactamente porqué la masa en estrella es tan importante
> 
> Saludos,
> Eduardo



Si Eduardo, se lo atribuyo a la masa en estrella... Todavía no he puesto en orden todo ese detalle. Seguramente cuando todo esté en orden, el problema se minimizará. 

¿Que opinas de los Mosfets y el calentamiento asociado a estos? 

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Tacatomon:
Si hay DC en el encendido , lo evitas con el retardo de conexion de los parlantes. Tambien he notado un coneo ligero cuando modificas el volumen, pero no pasa a mayores...
Zumbido de linea? No lo he notado en ninguno de los 2 que he armado. 
Si te fijas en las fotos de arriba , pese al montaje "casero" ( tendria que esconder los cables mejor , pero si lo hago de entrada , seguro empiezan los problemas y tengo que desarmar todo!! LOL ) HE TENIDO EN CUENTA viejas buenas prácticas que se aplican a todo equipo de audio:
- Transformadores lo mas lejos posibles de las placas 
- Obvio, buen filtrado
- Trafo con banda de cobre 
- En el clase D se agrega la bobina , BIEN LEJOS de todo lo otro ( ver foto )
- EL LAZO DE MASA! ( ahi lo nombran como masa en estrella ) Se debe revisar que el 0V de las fuentes se ponga a chasis en UN SOLO PUNTO, tambien que en este caso que hay mas de una fuente y una placa , que los negativos esten unidos en un solo punto .

Son cosas conocidas , pero nunca esta de mas repetirlas.... Saludos


----------



## marke20

La verdad no sabia a qe le llaman masa en estrella.. buscando en internet encontre un foro en que justamente ejtagle explicaba algo sobre masa en estrella:



> Es un apartado bastante sencillo... o muy complejo, depende cómo lo veas  ... Imaginátelo así... Cuando metés señal de audio a un amplificador, la señal va tanto por el cable de señal como por el de masa... Es decir, ambos son importantes. Supongamos que la fuente de audio no está conectada a la masa del amplificador de potencia... Entonces, imaginate que la fuente de audio es una batería... Está conectada con 2 cables a la entrada de tu amplificador. Uno de los cables conduce la señal de audio, y el otro es la masa. Pero, en realidad, la resistencia de ambos cables no es 0. Ese es el problema.
> Mientras tu fuente de señal no consuma corriente y esa corriente pase por el cable de masa que la une al amplificador, todo estará bien... Pero, ahora, ponele que tu fuente de señal se alimenta de la misma fuente de alimentación del amplificador... Entonces, la corriente que consume tu fuente de señal, pasa por el cable de positivo, y VUELVE por el cable de masa... Pero, El cable de masa no tiene resistencia 0, por lo que esa corriente genera una caída de tensión en el cable de masa, que el amplificador ve como una señal de audio que se suma a la señal de audio real.. El resultado es ruido...
> Pero, puede ser mucho peor... A veces, se pueden generar autooscilaciones, ruidos, realmente puede ser MUY malo.
> No sólo se puede dar con el cable de masa de entrada de señal, sino también con la masa del parlante, o la masa de alimentación del amplificador...
> Como consejo... Hay que evitar por todos los medios que por el cable de masa de la señal de audio o por el cable de masa del parlante pase la corriente de alimentación, o corrientes de otra clase. Eso se logra usando cables de masa INDEPENDIENTES unos de los otros...
> Para amplificadores que no hiciste vos, lo único que se puede hacer es evitar lo obvio y no darle más de una función a la vez a cada cable de masa... Cables de masa separados para alimentación, parlante y señal ...
> Para amplis que hiciste vos, mucho cuidado con el ruteo de la fuente de alimentación ... Se recomienda conexión en estrella... Eso significa que la masa de los parlantes se conecta a la masa de los capacitores de filtro de la fuente de alimentación, del mismo punto sale el cable de masa del que se alimenta el ampli,y del mismo punto sale el cable de masa desde el que se alimenta todo el conjunto. La masa de la señal sale de la masa de la entrada del amplificador, y se trata por todos los medios de no alimentar la fuente de señal de la misma fuente de alimentación del amplificador...
> 
> Espero que te haya podido aclarar algo, saludos!



Espero les sirva a los novatos como yo!

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá esta este diseño que andaba buscando, sencillo y compacto gracias al compañero Tupolev!!!
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-retardo-conexion-altavoces-15420/

Pienso usar un Relay como estos
http://www.tycoelectronics.com/catalog/pn/en/8-1393127-6?RQPN=PRD-3DH0-24 (Este parece ser de un solo Polo, Agradecería una luz)
http://www.tycoelectronics.com/catalog/pn/en/2-1393130-9?RQPN=PRD-7DY0-24 (Este al parecer, Si tiene 2 Polos, ideal para lo que se necesita)

A ver si no se quedan "cortos" queriendo "cortar" DC

Saludos!


----------



## adrian2008

hola, estavez vengo es para manisfestarles algo estraño que me paso aun con una etapa clase D marca BEHRINGER DPA400 y es que me presenta los mismos problemas que el ucd de ejtagle, entonces que sera lo que esta pasando de donde vendra ese ruido, sera de la fuente de poder? aqui les muestro de que etapa les hablo, tambien tiene el mismo chasquido que tenia en el ucd y es mas pronunciado, pense que era el pre de tonos pero la conecte directo ala pc y nada, ahorasi que quede muy confuso por que esto me quiere decir que el ucd estaba bien y que algo me esta generando el problema, ya que esta etapa es de fabrica y tiene todos sus componentes originales.


----------



## Ratmayor

adrian2008 dijo:


> hola, estavez vengo es para manisfestarles algo estraño que me paso aun con una etapa clase D marca BEHRINGER DPA400 y es que me presenta los mismos problemas que el ucd de ejtagle, entonces que sera lo que esta pasando de donde vendra ese ruido, sera de la fuente de poder? aqui les muestro de que etapa les hablo, tambien tiene el mismo chasquido que tenia en el ucd y es mas pronunciado, pense que era el pre de tonos pero la conecte directo ala pc y nada, ahorasi que quede muy confuso por que esto me quiere decir que el ucd estaba bien y que algo me esta generando el problema, ya que esta etapa es de fabrica y tiene todos sus componentes originales.


Ya pensaste en reemplazar al operario?  jejeje es broma 

No se si será el caso, pero con mi UcD me pasaba lo mismo y se solucionó aumentando la corriente en el LM311... Segun el osciloscopio, la modulación de pulsos deja un punto muerto muy largo en momentos criticos de mucha corriente en el ampli debido a una mala alimentación en el comparador...


----------



## zxeth

adrian2008 dijo:


> hola, estavez vengo es para manisfestarles algo estraño que me paso aun con una etapa clase D marca BEHRINGER DPA400 y es que me presenta los mismos problemas que el ucd de ejtagle, entonces que sera lo que esta pasando de donde vendra ese ruido, sera de la fuente de poder? aqui les muestro de que etapa les hablo, tambien tiene el mismo chasquido que tenia en el ucd y es mas pronunciado, pense que era el pre de tonos pero la conecte directo ala pc y nada, ahorasi que quede muy confuso por que esto me quiere decir que el ucd estaba bien y que algo me esta generando el problema, ya que esta etapa es de fabrica y tiene todos sus componentes originales.



no se si te diste cuenta pero las 2 resistencias de abajo a la derecha estan por morir (si es que no murieron).


----------



## MAGNETRON27

no se si ustedes han probado, pero yo he hecho alguna prueba un tanto arriesgada con el ucd, y es lo siguiente:

-cambiando el valor de las resistencias para mas voltaje y alimentar el ucd con un poco menos del voltaje requerido ¿y que ocurre? aumenta  mucho el DC en la salida y ruido.Hay que colocar las resistencias lo mas ajustadas posible al voltaje con el que va a trabajar, si no, el aparatito encima se pone a oscilar solo y a meter DC en el parlante.Eso solo bajando mucho el voltaje. (subiendolo ya saven "fritanga".






la primera foto es del gabinete donde lo voy alojar.





Ahí tienen mi UCD, pero los mosfets ahora los tengo colocados por debajo de la placa, para ahorrar espacio, ya haré fotos y las subo.










Primeras pruebas, lo grabe con el móvil, asi que a calidad deja mucho que desear.


----------



## tupolev

Tacatomon dijo:


> Acá esta este diseño que andaba buscando, sencillo y compacto gracias al compañero Tupolev!!!
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-retardo-conexion-altavoces-15420/
> 
> Pienso usar un Relay como estos
> http://www.tycoelectronics.com/catalog/pn/en/8-1393127-6?RQPN=PRD-3DH0-24 (Este parece ser de un solo Polo, Agradecería una luz)
> http://www.tycoelectronics.com/catalog/pn/en/2-1393130-9?RQPN=PRD-7DY0-24 (Este al parecer, Si tiene 2 Polos, ideal para lo que se necesita)
> 
> A ver si no se quedan "cortos" queriendo "cortar" DC
> 
> Saludos!


 
 Hola Tacatomon, voy a usar este tipo proximamente, ya que he comprado muchos de estos, sale muy bién de precio y prestaciones, voy a modificar en breve el protector y retardo a la conexión de altavoces, para incorporar 2 de estos (1 por canal) en el mismo circuito, que ya actualizaré en breve y pondré a disposición de todos.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260642393059&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Saludos cordiales


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Otro cambio mas del UCD.Pero no va a llevar ese disipador,le pondre uno de microprocesador que son mas gordos y justo del tamaño del ucd.


----------



## Tacatomon

tupolev dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon, voy a usar este tipo proximamente, ya que he comprado muchos de estos, sale muy bién de precio y prestaciones, voy a modificar en breve el protector y retardo a la conexión de altavoces, para incorporar 2 de estos (1 por canal) en el mismo circuito, que ya actualizaré en breve y pondré a disposición de todos.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260642393059&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Saludos cordiales



Mmm, Se ven sencillos. Pero, en las potencias que veo involucradas va a ser necesario un Relay que sea necesario que corte si acaso unos 80VDC si es que sucediera el peor de los casos... Por cierto, Así como está el circuito de retardo está 100% Funcional. El retardo parece ser de unos 4 Segundos. Y si uso la placa así como está toca cablear el control del rele.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

estos son los que uso yo.Son de unos 30 A






Cambie los condensadores de 100uf por unos de 470uf.Ahora el retardo es mucho mayor, ya no se nota nada de DC al acionar los reles,antes se notaba un poco, conectaban un poco antes de 1 segundo.Ahora tardan unos 4 segundos + ó -.


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá Estoy después de Ordenar (_O tratar de poner_) todos los cables de Tierra como se debe. El zumbido de 60Hz, ahora es mínimo, solo al full de recorrido del potenciometro... solamente es que ahora se queda corto al lado de los *Charrasquidos, Aullidos, Rasposidad y "Plops"* Cuando se recorre el potenciómetro de lado a lado... Ahora si me quedé anonadado. Inclusive puede verse como los altavoces se mueven _(Producto de algún residuo DC a la Entrada, ilógico ya que el amplificador tiene un Condensador a la entrada_) conforme al recorrido del pot. Esto NO pasaba cuando todo estaba "Mal" y el potenciómetro no estaba dentro del chasis. 
El problema era el zumbido de 60Hz y unos ligeros "Aullidos" a full de recorrido del pot, problema que se quitaba uniendo la carcasa del pot a masa.
Esta serie de Ruidos "Singulares" se minimizan muchisimo (_NO se quitan_) cuando desconecto una de las entradas de audio. 

Lo que queda ahora por hacer, es separar a los amplificadores hermanitos y ponerlos en disipadores individuales. Chequear de nuevo todas las tierras y acortar más el cableado, además de remplazarlo por el del tipo Micrófono más robusto de 2 lineas más una cable de tierra generoso .

Datos que he hecho:



 Los Jacks de entrada solo tocan tierra por medio del cable de audio que va del potenciometro hacia los módulos UCD, antes hacían contacto con el chasis.
La tierra de los altavoces está unida ala tierra en estrella (_Un solo Punto, donde también convergen las tierras de los modulos UCD_)
Del punto en estrella, parte un cable grueso que pone a tierra el chasis.
No se que bucle de tierra por ahí creé, pero ahora el problema se maximizo 
Planeo también agregar un Preamplificador de ganancia unitaria, esto para evitar que los módulos UCD´s vean directamente al potenciómetro de entrada. Pero la última vez que metí un pre al mismo chasis de los UCD´s, fue un desastre total.

Les pongo unas fotos dentro de un rato (Igual debo en otro tema otras Foticos, ¿Verdad Cacho? )

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Datos que he hecho:
> 
> 
> *Del punto en estrella, parte un cable grueso que pone a tierra el chasis.*


 En ese cable probá de intercalar *una resistencia de 10 ohms en paralelo con un capacitor de 100nF*...se entiende????


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> En ese cable probá de intercalar *una resistencia de 10 ohms en paralelo con un capacitor de 100nF*...se entiende????



Copiado. Voy a "testear"  el Engendro .






PS: EL disipador de los Módulos Ahora tampoco está en contacto con el Chasis. Antes sí.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Copiado. Voy a "testear"  el Engendro .
> 
> PS: EL disipador de los Módulos Ahora tampoco está en contacto con el Chasis. Antes sí.


OK. Pero probá una cosa por vez o no vas a saber cual es el origen del problema  ...y eso del disipador no es muy bueno...


----------



## Tacatomon

No es bueno que:

Esté aislado del Chasis
Que No esté aislado del chasis


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No es bueno que esté conectado al chasis con el TIP haciendo la puesta a tierra del disipador. No al menos hasta que ajustes todos los "blindajes".


----------



## Tavo

Es clara la recomendación del autor, dice que el TIP "no debe" ir aislado del disipador, pero yo aún cambiaría eso, y aislaría todos los TRs, y conectaría el disipador a una punta de la "estrella de GND" y el centro de la estrella, como dijo Eduardo, con una R de 10R con 100n en paralelo.

He hecho ese "engendro" de la R y el C y realmente funciona. Obviamente, respetando la estrella de GND.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Ok´s Agregué la serie que mencionaste: Una R de 10Ω en paralelo con un C de 100nF, todo esto haciendo una serie desde la Estrella hacia el chasis... No ayuda casi a nada... Quizás hace que el siseo sea más agudo.
Este siseo se minimiza cuando desconecto una de las entradas. En la canal donde se quita el audio se mutea, mientras que el otro sigue "Chillando". Cuando se desconectan las 2, el amplificador se calla, aún se mueva el potenciometro.  Cuando hace el ruido, moviendo los cables de entrada se varía la frecuencia de los chillidos... Quizás sea cable super Berreta con alta capacidad parásita.
Haré un diagrama de las conexiones.

Unas fotos

























PS: Acá el diagrama que mencionó EZ, pero con unos componentes extras.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ok´s Agregué la serie que mencionaste: Una R de 10Ω en paralelo con un C de 100nF, todo esto haciendo una serie desde la Estrella hacia el chasis... No ayuda casi a nada... Quizás hace que el siseo sea más agudo.
> Este siseo se minimiza cuando desconecto una de las entradas. En la canal donde se quita el audio se mutea, mientras que el otro sigue "Chillando". Cuando se desconectan las 2, el amplificador se calla, aún se mueva el potenciometro.  Cuando hace el ruido, moviendo los cables de entrada se varía la frecuencia de los chillidos... Quizás sea cable super Berreta con alta capacidad parásita.
> Haré un diagrama de las conexiones.


OK, entonces empecemos por el principio:
Hacé el dibujo de las conexiones, en especial los cables de entrada, y decime:


Has conectado el terminal de tierra del chasis a la tierra de la instalación?
Con que estás excitando los amplificadores?
Tenés un pre o algo al medio?
Has hecho la prueba de usar un solo amplificador por vez y no los dos juntos?


----------



## Tacatomon

Adjunto diagramirijillo de las conexiones.



			
				EZ dijo:
			
		

> Has conectado el terminal de tierra del chasis a la tierra de la instalación?
> Con que estás excitando los amplificadores?
> Tenés un pre o algo al medio?
> Has hecho la prueba de usar un solo amplificador por vez y no los dos juntos?



1.- No, no he tenido la oportunidad de poner a tierra física el chasis.
2.- Estoy aplicando señal desde un CD portátil que usa Fuente Conmutada.
3.- No, no uso pre de por medio.
4.- No he hecho pruebas con un solo módulo.

De las cosas que puedo hacer, la única que se me dificultaría es conectar el chasis a tierra física. Voy a desconectar un módulo UCD y comento.

Saludos!

PS: Tavo, los Reguladores de voltaje (BU406 ST Micro) no están aislados del disipador


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, perdonen que me meta en la ayuda que le estan prestando al amigo tocatomon, quiero preguntarles algo acerca del clase D BEHRINGER DPA400 y mi pregunta es, con cuanto es lo maximo que lo podre alimentar, tienen unos mosfet irf640, y sera que al cambiarlos por otros como los irfp260 podre subirle a +-100? aqui les dejo el esquematico, ah y miren que tiene unos optocopladores que me imagino que reemplazan, el par diferencial del ucd de ejtagle, y tienen dos integraditos para los mosfet, entre otras cosas interesantes. aqui les dejo el esquema, y gracias a este esquema pude reparar la otra etapa que estaba defectuosa, ahora tengo dos clase D originales ah tambien les comento que lo alimente con un voltaje de 12v para los integrados, y al principio hice la regulacion conectando el +B a colector de un transistor y el GND al catodo del zener y no funciono, entonces me guie por el ucd de ejtagle y lo hice como esta ayi y si funciono, de verdad que aunque no tengo teoria he aprendido mucho con estos amplis, y me he entretenido mucho, es mi hobby que bacan me la he pasado,


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá de nuevo con las experiencias

Desconecté el positivo y negativo de un solo amplificador para hacer una prueba rápida. El resultado fue Positivo. *Todo* Ruido se fue del canal que estaba funcionando.
Que conclusiones quedan... Tratar de separar los amplificadores, mejorar el cableado y adicionar (Ya que todo esté bien) las protecciones pertinentes!

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

Tacatomón: Sería bueno que la MASA de los parlantes esté conectada al punto de MASA de parlantes del ampli. Justamente, el amplificador usa internamente una masa en estrella especial, con la que sensa la tierra usada para el parlante para suprimir ruidos... Es decir, me explicaré con el esquema adjunto.

Vemos cuál es la idea: 
1) Las corrientes de carga de los capacitores SOLO circulan por la conexión desde el punto central en estrella (el punto medio de los capacitores) hasta el transformador, pero NO por otro lado. Además circulan por las lineas que unen los diodos a los capacitores.
2) Observen con cuidado: Las corrientes de carga de los capacitores NO circulan por las lineas que alimentan al amplificador. Esta es la primer barrera contra el ruido (son picos de corriente muy grandes los de carga de los capacitores, y como las lineas por las que pasan esas corrientes no tienen resistencia 0, esa corriente, multiplicada por la resistencia de la linea genera una caida de tensión en el momento del pico de corriente. Debido a la configuración en estrella, esa caida de tensión no llega al amplificador, porque los capacitores la filtran.
3) Las líneas que alimentan al amplificador SOLO llevan la corriente del amplificador. Eso es importante, porque se asume que el amplificador es inmune a su propio ruido, pero nadie asegura que sea inmune totalmente al ruido externo. Con la configuración en estrella no entra ruido externo.
4) La masa del parlante DEBE estar conectada al punto de masa del amplificador. ¿ Porqué ? -- Porque el amplificador está diseñado para sensar la masa del parlante, y compensar el ruido que haya en la misma. Eso sólo funciona si la masa del parlante está conectada al punto adecuado de la placa. Si no se conectara ahí, el amplificador no podría compensar el ruido de masa, por lo que se colará ruido de masa al parlante.
5) La masa de audio también debe de estar conectada a la masa del ampli, en el punto adecuado del mismo, por la misma razón. El amplificador está diseñado para sensar la masa de audio y compensar el ruido en la misma. Si no se conecta la masa de audio al ampli, en el punto previsto para ello, el ampli no puede compensarlo.

Algunos puntos extra: Si se pone un potenciómetro a la entrada, la carcaza debe estar conectado a la masa de audio, y debemos asegurarnos que la carcaza no quede conectada a través de otra cosa a masa... Por ejemplo, a través del gabinete metálico.

El disipador del amplificador debe usar la masa del amplificador, no la del punto en estrella. Por eso es que no aislar el TIP es el método más confiable. Si no se hiciera así, podría pasar que el ruido de switching genere corrientes parásitas en la unión entre la masa en estrella de los capacitores de filtro de entrada y la masa de potencia del amplificador.

Algunos detalles complejos que quedan son:
>La masa del gabinete de metal es problemática... Talvez podría ponerse a la masa en estrella de los capacitores, pero tenemos que asegurarnos que no se produzca un bucle de masa en el proceso, por ejemplo, que las fichas de entrada de audio queden conectadas a 2 masas a la vez, la de audio y la masa en estrella, porque si llegase a pasar, meteríamos ruido en la masa de audio, es decir, circularía corriente de picos de potencia por la malla del cable de audio, lo que generaría ruido de audio.
>La masa del parlante, con mucha más razón, debe evitarse por todos los medios que quede unida a ninguna otra masa, o se puede producir realimentación de señal de la salida a la entrada, provocando ruidos, oscilaciónes parásitas del ampli, y en algunos casos raros, la destrucción del mismo.
>La masa de la bobina de filtro TIENE que ir a la masa designada en la plaqueta para la misma. Por exactamente los mismos problemas que la masa del parlante
>Lo ideal, sería poner el gabinete a TIERRA, no MASA... Por tierra me refiero a la 3ra pata del tomacorriente... Tierra real.
> Si el transformador tuviera blindaje, preferentemente va a TIERRA, sino, va a la masa en estrella de los capacitores del filtro de la fuente.
> Las fuentes switching son aún más problemáticas... Idealmente el trafito de alta frecuencia debería tener blindaje entre primario y secundario, conectado a la masa del rectificador primario. Sin embargo, si no lo tiene, por ahí un simple capacitor de 1n/1000v cerámico entre la masa del rectificador primario y la masa del rectificador secundario puede ser suficiente para silenciarlo.

Finalmente queda el problema de los bucles de masa externos, que se dan cuando nuestra fuente de audio hace algo raro con la masa de audio, como unirla a TIERRA.. A veces cuando las fuentes de señal usan para alimentarse fuentes switching (ejemplo, una PC), es dificilísimo de evitar... y en ese caso, habría que pensar en algún método de aislar galvánicamente la señal de audio (=transformador de audio)... O alimentar con otra cosa mejor nuestra fuente de audio... O ponerla a TIERRA, O sacarla de TIERRA... es complicado, la verdad. Pero si el ruido sólo se produce con fuentes de audio externas, hay que sospechar de bucles de masa externos.

Por último, lo más obvio. A mayor GROSOR (sección) de las lineas de MASA, menor resistencia tienen, y menos ruido se meterá

Saludos! 

En el caso de 2 amplificadores, los cables de alimentación de los mismos deben ser independientes, y llegar al punto donde se juntan los terminales de los capacitores. Eso es para que la corriente de alimentación de un amplificador no pase por los cables de alimentación del otro. Como recurso extremo, diodos rectificadores y capacitores independientes para cada canal logran aislar efectivamente los ruidos de un módulo sobre el otro... Pero usualmente no es necesario llegar a este extremo.

PD: La cantidad y valor de los capacitores del diagrama es sólo de ejemplo. Lo importante es que haya capacitores cerámicos y electrolíticos en cantidad suficiente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> *1.- No, no he tenido la oportunidad de poner a tierra física el chasis.*
> 2.- Estoy aplicando señal desde un CD portátil que usa Fuente Conmutada.
> 3.- No, no uso pre de por medio.
> *4.- No he hecho pruebas con un solo módulo.*


Tacato:
El punto crítico es el primero. Sin poner a tierra el chasis, todo el trabajo que te tomes es medio inútil.

También leí que probaste con un solo ampli y lograste:


> Desconecté el positivo y negativo de un solo amplificador para hacer una prueba rápida. El resultado fue Positivo. *Todo* Ruido se fue del canal que estaba funcionando.


Ese problema ya estaba informado (por eso te pedí que hicieras la prueba)...no se si en este hilo o en el de 200W, pero estaba en alguna parte ...y no recuerdo si estaba la solución  (que asco...no me acuerdo de nada ). Por favor, buscá estos posts para ver que sucedió, por que pueden ser muchas cosas...y si está resuelta, vale...hacé lo que diga, pero si nó, vamos a tener que hacer algunas cosas...*empezando por la conexión a tierra real* del chasis.


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> Tacatomón: Sería bueno que la MASA de los  parlantes esté conectada al punto de MASA de parlantes del ampli.  Justamente, el amplificador usa internamente una masa en estrella  especial, con la que sensa la tierra usada para el parlante para  suprimir ruidos... Es decir, me explicaré con el esquema adjunto.


Ok J. Tagle, Regresaré a tomar la tierra del altavoz desde el amplificador. 



ejtagle dijo:


> Algunos puntos extra: Si se pone un potenciómetro a la entrada, la  carcaza debe estar conectado a la masa de audio, y debemos asegurarnos  que la carcaza no quede conectada a través de otra cosa a masa... Por  ejemplo, a través del gabinete metálico.


Ok, Toca modificar el montaje para que el Potenciometro no toque la tierra del gabinete, pero a su vez, solo la carcasa de este tenga contacto con la GND de la señal de entrada (_Que a su vez, en el mismo conexionado, entra en contacto con la GND del amplifiacador_).



ejtagle dijo:


> El disipador del amplificador debe usar la masa del amplificador, no la  del punto en estrella. Por eso es que no aislar el TIP es el método más  confiable. Si no se hiciera así, podría pasar que el ruido de switching  genere corrientes parásitas en la unión entre la masa en estrella de los  capacitores de filtro de entrada y la masa de potencia del  amplificador.



Bien esto lo capto perfectamente, de ahí mi idea de *Separar* El disipador del chasis. Ahora bien, al estar los amplificadores compartiendo el mismo disipador *Al mismo tiempo, se hace un bucle de GND desde el punto de tierra desde el primer UCD, pasando por el Disipador y Convergiendo en el Segundo UCD.* Si estoy en lo correcto, sería bueno separar los amplificadores (_Disipadores individuales_) o en su defecto, aislar uno de los transistores reguladores. 



ejtagle dijo:


> Algunos detalles complejos que quedan son:
> >La masa del gabinete de metal es problemática... Talvez podría  ponerse a la masa en estrella de los capacitores, pero tenemos que  asegurarnos que no se produzca un bucle de masa en el proceso, por  ejemplo, que las fichas de entrada de audio queden conectadas a 2 masas a  la vez, la de audio y la masa en estrella, porque si llegase a pasar,  meteríamos ruido en la masa de audio, es decir, circularía corriente de  picos de potencia por la malla del cable de audio, lo que generaría  ruido de audio.
> >La masa del parlante, con mucha más razón, debe evitarse por todos  los medios que quede unida a ninguna otra masa, o se puede producir  realimentación de señal de la salida a la entrada, provocando ruidos,  oscilaciónes parásitas del ampli, y en algunos casos raros, la  destrucción del mismo.
> >La masa de la bobina de filtro TIENE que ir a la masa designada en  la plaqueta para la misma. Por exactamente los mismos problemas que la  masa del parlante



Ok, Acá bien, Usé los conectores tipo Binding Post para que la GND de los altavoces no tocara el chasis. En las entradas, aislé la GND de estas para que no llegaran a juntarse con el Chasis (_Lo hacían por medio de un Conector tipo Canon_). Pero no tomé la precaución de que el potenciometro solo tuviese conexión por medio *De las uniones de la GND de Entrada y la del UCD y no por medio del Chasis donde fue fijado.* La conexión del potenciometro es un problema a solucionar. El filtro está conectado donde debe. Solo la bobina está un poco lejos de la placa (5cm) pero cableada con cable calibre 14AWG.



ejtagle dijo:


> >Lo ideal, sería poner el gabinete a TIERRA, no MASA... Por tierra me refiero a la 3ra pata del tomacorriente... Tierra real.



Esto a mi parecer será lo más complicado. No siempre se puede respetar Fase y Neutro más la conexión de tierra física. De hecho, solo hay unos contactos que tienen esa "Virtud". He oído hablar de aparatos *Con Doble Protección de Insulación* o algo parecido, donde es seguro usar el aparato sin puesta a tierra Física. No creo que venga al caso, pero es algo donde no siempre se va a tener la certeza de que donde se lleve el amplificador se encuentre la Puesta a tierra. Por seguridad y para ayuda del amplificador debe ser prioridad. De todos modos, lo tendré Muy en cuenta y será el recurso final si todo fracasa.



ejtagle dijo:


> > Si el transformador tuviera blindaje, preferentemente va a TIERRA,  sino, va a la masa en estrella de los capacitores del filtro de la  fuente.



Al trafo que uso (CS-800) le sale un cable que tiene conexión con uno de sus tornillos de Fijación Esa debe de ser la pantalla/Blindaje y como tiene conexión los tornillos con el chasis, *la pantalla está puesta a GND, de una manera Incorrecta*. Sería algo más a Corregir. La prioridad sería conectar con la tierra Física y como último recurso, a GND Local.



ejtagle dijo:


> Finalmente queda el problema de los bucles de masa externos, que se dan  cuando nuestra fuente de audio hace algo raro con la masa de audio, como  unirla a TIERRA...



Bien, por el momento, no creo que mi pequeño "disckman" pueda ser el causante de todo esto. Por si acaso, trataré de hacer las pruebas con un equipo a baterías para descartar posibles "Malentendidos" con las GND Locales y Externas (Físicas).



ejtagle dijo:


> Por último, lo más obvio. A mayor GROSOR (sección) de las lineas de MASA, menor resistencia tienen, y menos ruido se meterá



Supongo que vistes las fotos de la placa de los condensos, Parece que es suficiente!  quizás me faltan más condensos pequeños para los picos de alta frecuencia y las resistencias de descarga de los condensadores.



ejtagle dijo:


> En el caso de 2 amplificadores, los cables de alimentación de los mismos  deben ser independientes, y llegar al punto donde se juntan los  terminales de los capacitores. Eso es para que la corriente de  alimentación de un amplificador no pase por los cables de alimentación  del otro. Como recurso extremo, diodos rectificadores y capacitores  independientes para cada canal logran aislar efectivamente los ruidos de  un módulo sobre el otro... Pero usualmente no es necesario llegar a  este extremo.



Bien, como comenté arriba, con 2 módulos compartiendo el mismo disipador, podría haber problemas, va para corregir. Los cables de los 2 Módulos solo se unen en el tramo final de la placa distribuidora de voltaje (Banco de condensos).
El recurso extremo que mencionas sería algo como *Esto*, solo que ahí si sería extremo, por que tendría que conseguir otro par de condensos de 10,000uF para el otro módulo. Extremo  ... Espero y no llegue a este punto. 

De nuevo (Cuantas veces no) te agradezco reiteradamente tu tiempo EjTagle!!!

Saludos!
PS: Que opinas de los mosfets IRFP4232 que son los que uso, pero calienta el ampli en vacio... Los veo algo ineficientes en cuanto a sus tiempos conmutación y su capacidad de puerta...



ezavalla dijo:


> Tacato:
> El punto crítico es el primero. Sin poner a tierra el chasis, todo el trabajo que te tomes es medio inútil.
> 
> También leí que probaste con un solo ampli y lograste:
> Ese problema ya estaba informado (por eso te pedí que hicieras la  prueba)...no se si en este hilo o en el de 200W, pero estaba en alguna  parte ...y no recuerdo si estaba la solución  (que asco...no me acuerdo de nada ).  Por favor, buscá estos posts para ver que sucedió, por que pueden ser  muchas cosas...y si está resuelta, vale...hacé lo que diga, pero si nó,  vamos a tener que hacer algunas cosas...*empezando por la conexión a tierra real* del chasis.



Si EZ, eso de la puesta a tierra me quitaría muchos problemas, eso lo tengo bien recalcado desde la Prepa y por experiencia propia. Trataré de la mejor manera respetar esta valiosa medida de Seguridad y anti-ruido.
Buscaré entre los temas para ver como resolver este gran derroche de *Experiencia!!!*  

Muchas gracias a los 2!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS2: Este feedback Experimental no tiene ningún pierde!!! Novatos, Léanlo bien!!!
PS3: las fotos son antes de los arreglos de la GND en estrella, como para un taco de ojo, algo sucio... XD


----------



## ejtagle

Tacatomón: El principal problema que veo es que el IRFP4232 tiene 240nC de carga de gate. Eso es realmente mucho.. con el IR dando un pico de 1A, tardaría 240nS en conmutar. Para lograr eso haría falta una resistencia de 0 ohms de gate... Me parece que es una carga excesiva para el IR2110. Por ejemplo, con 10 ohms, te daría un pico de 1A, pero en promedio bastante menos. La única opción que tienes es reducir las resistencias de gate, sabiendo que estás cargando cada vez más al IR... Y teniendo muchísimo cuidado con el tema de la conducción cruzada, porque al reducir las resistencias, aumenta la probabilidad que se produzca... Complicado, realmente no sé si será posible usar estos mosfets, al menos con el IR2110. Posiblemente con algún driver de la serie TCL (al menos, eso recuerdo) que daban picos de 10 amper al menos, fuera posible...

El tema de la tierra, lo entiendo. Es siempre complejo... lo que he visto que se suele hacer, como solución de compromiso, es unir tierra y gnd (la masa del punto en estrella) con una resistencia de 10 ohms y un cap en serie a la misma de 1n/1000v ... La idea es tener algo antes que nada... No estoy demasiado convencido de qué tan óptimo es ese arreglo cuando tienes tierra real... Me parece que con tierra real, ese circuito puede arruinar un poco las cosas.
Sobre el tema UCD compartiendo disipador... bueno, como todo, puede ser malo... de hecho, estás uniendo la masa de los parlantes via el disipador... y termina resultando como si el disipador puentease la masa de los amplis entre sí. El resultado es que la corriente de masa de un ampli interfiere en el otro... Realmente, lo mejor sería separar los disipadores.
La idea de tener disipadores a masa del mismo amplificador es bastante distinta del ampli clase AB: En el clase D estamos luchando contra la interferencia que el mismo produce. El disipador, al estar muy cercano a los drenadores (chapitas) de los mosfets, se comporta como antena de irradiación. Cuando trabajás en RF, la regla máxima para evitar irradiación es que las conexiones a tierra tienen que ser lo más cortas posibles, para de esa forma evitar, que en el proceso de conectar a tierra un elemento, el elemento de conexión misma se transforme en antena. Por eso es muy importante una conexión local del disipador a la tierra del ampli (porque como es el mismo ampli el que genera la interferencia, para que la conexión sea lo más corta posible, y evitar que los cables de masa del ampli se conviertan en antena, lo más eficiente es conectar ahí mismo el disipador. A la masa del amplificador. Por ese mismo motivo, aislar uno de los módulos del disipador, no es buena idea, porque estarías usando la masa del otro para suprimir interferencias, pero en ese caso el ruido de RF sería irradiado por los cables de masa de ambos módulos.
La regla más simple en el caso de interferencias, es tratar de minimizar las antenas que las emiten por todos los medios, antes que tratar de mitigar la interferencia... Es decir, primero suprimir la causa de la interferencia lo más posible, y , luego, si quedasen, mitigar los efectos de la interferencia remanente, si quedase.
Sobre el tema de los potenciómetros, usar arandelas aislantes me viene a la mente... Finalmente, si luego de hacer todo eso, aún así hubiera problemas, se podría considerar agregar un sencillo módulo preamplificador diferencial de audio... justamente para poder entrar con conectores canon reales (los que tienen 3 contactos, señal +,señal - y masa) .... En la página de ESP hay varios circuitos para eso. Son muy sencillos. Con un solo opamp por canal se puede lograr. Eso permitiría liquidar el tema de bucles de masa externos. Aunque tu fuente de audio no tuviese salida diferencial, aún así verías las ventajas de la misma

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Me lleva... Sabía que esos mosfets no eran adecuados. Me vi orillado a adquirirlos, ya que no había algún otro que soportara un margen de 250V. JJajjjajajja, Por querer arreglar un problema, salen otros y acompañados por más! Ajjajaa Realmente me lleva!!! 
Ahora que veo, donde me surto de componentes electrónicos llego un pequeño lote de unos Hermosos mosfets *IRFP4229*, con unas características mucho muy mejores que los lentos IRFP4232... Es una lástima, antes no los había.

En fin. Gracias por sus sugerencias compañeros. Me pondré en campaña y sus consejos serán tomados en cuenta. Definitivamente este amplificador resultó muy potente y no pienso dejarlo que se salga con la suya.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Una pregunta:
¿es normal que al meter audio en el ucd este se quede activado despues de cortar la señal?
Cuando lo enciendo esta desactivado,en el voltimetro marca 0mV, en la entrada de señal tengo un pote de 10 k, cuando le meto señal el ucd arranca, pero despues de que le quito la señal este sigue oscilando,y el voltimetro sigue marcando voltaje,no se apaga.

¿es normal que no se desactive despues de cortar la señal de audio?

para mi no es mucho problema, no me importa que quede activado ya que no emite ningun ruido, pero me da miedo de que me haya confundido en algo.


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Una pregunta:
> ¿es normal que al meter audio en el ucd este se quede activado despues de cortar la señal?
> Cuando lo enciendo esta desactivado,en el voltimetro marca 0mV, en la entrada de señal tengo un pote de 10 k, cuando le meto señal el ucd arranca, pero despues de que le quito la señal este sigue oscilando,y el voltimetro sigue marcando voltaje,no se apaga.
> 
> ¿es normal que no se desactive despues de cortar la señal de audio?
> 
> para mi no es mucho problema, no me importa que quede activado ya que no emite ningun ruido, pero me da miedo de que me haya confundido en algo.



Si, es normal que quede activado después de arrancar la primera vez! No te preocupes!!!.

Saludos!

PS: Por ahora, desde donde estoy está sonando Solo uno de los UCD´s. Tendré que pelearme con ellos dentro de un rato para hacer andar los 2


----------



## MAGNETRON27

esque en anteriores pruebas el muy cabezon UCD se desactivaba al poner el volumen al minimo, y luego lo iba subiendo y no arrancaba asta que le daba una buena subida al pote y luego lo bajaba un poquito.

Con respecto al los golpes que da al encenderlo y apagarlo es algo que no me agrada nada,ahora lo probe con 30 0 30 voltios  y el golpe es mayor que cuando lo tenia configurado para 14 0 14 voltios.

sigo sin atreverme a conectarlo a los 70 0 70 voltios,bueno, en el gabinete tiene el circuito que hace el retardo, supongo que con eso no deberia pegar esos golpes el altavoz, pero no estoy muy seguro, ademas los zeners que consegui son de 13 voltios y un watio, no se si sera arriesgado, ya que asi el IR2110 se calentara mas.


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> esque en anteriores pruebas el muy cabezon UCD se desactivaba al poner el volumen al minimo, y luego lo iba subiendo y no arrancaba asta que le daba una buena subida al pote y luego lo bajaba un poquito.
> 
> Con respecto al los golpes que da al encenderlo y apagarlo es algo que no me agrada nada,ahora lo probe con 30 0 30 voltios  y el golpe es mayor que cuando lo tenia configurado para 14 0 14 voltios.
> 
> sigo sin atreverme a conectarlo a los 70 0 70 voltios,bueno, en el gabinete tiene el circuito que hace el retardo, supongo que con eso no deberia pegar esos golpes el altavoz, pero no estoy muy seguro, ademas los zeners que consegui son de 13 voltios y un watio, no se si sera arriesgado, ya que asi el IR2110 se calentara mas.



Lo del "Plop de encendido, es normal. A más tensión mayor ruido... Ahora que tengo *UN* solo módulo UCD con 81VCD *No hace el PLOP de encendido*  ¿Raro no?

Tratándose de poca tensión en el UCD, podría pasar cualquier cosa en la entrada del módulo... Apagarse si hace falta audio de entrada. Nunca lo he probado con tan poca tensión.

Por lo del Zenner, No hay drama, Con el zenner de 12V, el regulador da unos 10.5-10.8VDC... Así que con el ZN de 13V, subirá si acaso a un máximo de 11.5V, nada malo.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

lo del zener me lo imaginaba, calculaba que me daría cerca de los 12 voltios,.Lo del POP es algo preocupante, desplaza un monton el cono del bafle,pero imagino que con el retardo eso no pasara.Me imagino que eso tampoco afectara negativamente al UCD.

Lo he probado con tres voltajes:

1º-12 voltios,necesitaba un pequeño subidon de señal en la entrada para activarse cada vez que                                  terminaba la pieza musical,¿solucion? variar el valor de la resistencia R7.

2º-15 voltios,una vez le metes señal de audio queda activado, el pop es un poco mas grande.

3º-28 voltios,todo igual, pero el pop es exagerado al encender y apagar.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, imagínate lo que es el POP con voltajes de hasta 90V simétricos! *No son tan Estruendosos*! Doy fe de ello. De hecho, los Transistorios de Encendido son menores en cuanto a magnitud que los de *Apagado*!!! Esos si hacen feo, y pegan más de 1 vez!. Otra vez, ahí entra el retardo de encendido y la des-conexión de apagado.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Pues de momento como protección tengo lo del retardo y desconexión, me falta comprar el regulador y el integrado que se encarga del resto de protecciones.(me refiero en el gabinete donde va a ir con sus 140voltios)(70 0 70)

he probado con una inductancia de aire, fatal, mucho ruido,daba igual donde la pusiera, prefiero la ferrita, con esa no hay nada de interferencia.


----------



## jesus herney

este amplificador se ve que suena rico así que yo también me pondré a armar amplificador, espero hallar los componentes aquí en Colombia agradecimientos a ejtagle por este aporte y a todos los que hacen parte de este foro


----------



## mono pibe

Compañeros estoy notando que le estan dando mucha vuelta al plop del encendido de amplificado,y miedo  profesional para que trabaje con el voltage 70+/- ,coloquenle cualquier proteccion de parlante y listo con el plop. YO Personal mente le tengo ami amplificador 93+/- y esta trabajando bien delo lindo pero huy , no tengan miedo sino se arriesgan no ban a perder el miedo....  Suerte es que les digo....


----------



## MAGNETRON27

sobre todo mi miedo es porque cuando compre los componentes no contaba que mi fuente de alimentación me diera esos 70+/- voltios,hacia tiempo que la tenia por ahi en un rincon, y estaba convencido de que como mucho me daría 60 +/- voltios, entonces pedi los IRFP250N (200voltios), y claro, ahora resulta que me acerco bastante al voltaje límite de estos,140voltios en total,aveces me sube a 144voltios,no me parece muy seguro para los mosfets ni para el resto.

Por poner un ejemplo, el gabinete donde lo voy a montar llevaba 2 etapas de 250 watts cada una, y cada una de ellas montaba en su final 8 transistores MJ15024,que soportaban 250 voltios,esa etapa le cambiaron algunos transistores por el MJ15022,que soporta 200voltios 16 Amperios,y resulta que esos los quemaba siempre, asta el punto que la etapa ya quedo inservible, se quemaron todos los transistores de la placa menos el previo,sale carìsimo repararla,ademas no me atrevo ya que me han tocado falsificaciones de esos transistores.(todos los que montaba y los que cambiaron lo hicieron a principios de los 90 y alguno que cambie yo era de los antiguos)no hay falsificaciones,abri algunos.Resulta que esto sucedio porque el fabricante borró la identificacion de los transistores, pero yo he descubierto que usaba el mj15024,tarde porque ya no la reparo.

¿Me comprenden ahora?seguro que el ucd me aguanta, pero ¿cuanto tiempo?,¿me pasará lo mismo que con la etapa original,que se me quemara a las semanas de uso?



mono pibe dijo:


> Compañeros estoy notando que le estan dando mucha vuelta al plop del encendido de amplificado,y miedo  profesional para que trabaje con el voltage 70+/- ,coloquenle cualquier proteccion de parlante y listo con el plop. YO Personal mente le tengo ami amplificador 93+/- y esta trabajando bien delo lindo pero huy , no tengan miedo sino se arriesgan no ban a perder el miedo....  Suerte es que les digo....



¿que mosfets usas? los IRFP260?

la inductancia que estoy usando ahora la saque de una fuente ATX,la hice con unas 28 vueltas de alambre esmaltado calibre 18AWG.No se calento nada, y ruido cero.

ahora me ha surgido otro problema,resulta que cuando se va la luz el gabinete no desconecta la etapa y claro,sigue funcionando asta que se descargan los condensadores,y esto produce un POP muy fuerte y continuado en los parlantes asta que se descarga por completo, esto es malisimo para la etapa y los parlantes, los relés van alimentados por la misma fuente.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

lo que necesito es construir  un circuito que al faltar la AC desconecte la fuente de alimentacion despues de los capacitores,pienso que con un simple rele que se accione al enchufar a la red la etapa bastaria,porque en el momento que se fuera la luz este rele desconectaria los bornes + y - de la fuente para que el ampli no siga funcionando asta la completa descarga del banco de condensadores.


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> Tacatomón: El principal problema que veo es que el IRFP4232 tiene 240nC  de carga de gate. Eso es realmente mucho.. con el IR dando un pico de  1A, tardaría 240nS en conmutar. Para lograr eso haría falta una  resistencia de 0 ohms de gate... Me parece que es una carga excesiva  para el IR2110. Por ejemplo, con 10 ohms, te daría un pico de 1A, pero  en promedio bastante menos. La única opción que tienes es reducir las  resistencias de gate, sabiendo que estás cargando cada vez más al IR... Y  teniendo muchísimo cuidado con el tema de la conducción cruzada, porque  al reducir las resistencias, aumenta la probabilidad que se produzca...  Complicado, realmente no sé si será posible usar estos mosfets, al  menos con el IR2110. Posiblemente con algún driver de la serie TCL (al  menos, eso recuerdo) que daban picos de 10 amper al menos, fuera  posible...



Bien... Por el momento, los Mosfets está trabajando. El funcionamiento es normal, solo es el calentamiento que se da después de unos minutos de trabajo, las resistencias de Gate que les puse a estos Mosfets son de 22Ω. Si las hubiese dejado de 27Ω seguro se vuela el amplificador. Por el momento, esos Mosfets se van a quedar ahí. Hasta que revienten o se remplacen por unos mejores. 



ejtagle dijo:


> El tema de la tierra, lo entiendo. Es siempre complejo... lo que he  visto que se suele hacer, como solución de compromiso, es unir tierra y  gnd (la masa del punto en estrella) con una resistencia de 10 ohms y un  cap en serie a la misma de 1n/1000v ... La idea es tener algo antes que  nada... No estoy demasiado convencido de qué tan óptimo es ese arreglo  cuando tienes tierra real... Me parece que con tierra real, ese circuito  puede arruinar un poco las cosas.



Bien, respetaré las conexiones de tierra como aparece *Acá* e implementaré la conexión de puesta a tierra. Ahora, mencionas que el arreglo de la fuente con el detalle de los componentes extras puede causar problemas... ¿si se pone una verdadera puesta a tierra? Si es así, se puede poner un Swicht de potencia que salte el circuito y ponga directamente Tierra Física a GND del amplificador. 



ejtagle dijo:


> Sobre el tema UCD compartiendo disipador... bueno, como todo, puede ser  malo... de hecho, estás uniendo la masa de los parlantes via el  disipador... y termina resultando como si el disipador puentease la masa  de los amplis entre sí. El resultado es que la corriente de masa de un  ampli interfiere en el otro... Realmente, lo mejor sería separar los  disipadores.
> La idea de tener disipadores a masa del mismo amplificador es bastante  distinta del ampli clase AB: En el clase D estamos luchando contra la  interferencia que el mismo produce. El disipador, al estar muy cercano a  los drenadores (chapitas) de los mosfets, se comporta como antena de  irradiación. Cuando trabajás en RF, la regla máxima para evitar  irradiación es que las conexiones a tierra tienen que ser lo más cortas  posibles, para de esa forma evitar, que en el proceso de conectar a  tierra un elemento, el elemento de conexión misma se transforme en  antena. Por eso es muy importante una conexión local del disipador a la  tierra del ampli (porque como es el mismo ampli el que genera la  interferencia, para que la conexión sea lo más corta posible, y evitar  que los cables de masa del ampli se conviertan en antena, lo más  eficiente es conectar ahí mismo el disipador. A la masa del  amplificador. Por ese mismo motivo, aislar uno de los módulos del  disipador, no es buena idea, porque estarías usando la masa del otro  para suprimir interferencias, pero en ese caso el ruido de RF sería  irradiado por los cables de masa de ambos módulos.
> La regla más simple en el caso de interferencias, es tratar de minimizar  las antenas que las emiten por todos los medios, antes que tratar de  mitigar la interferencia... Es decir, primero suprimir la causa de la  interferencia lo más posible, y , luego, si quedasen, mitigar los  efectos de la interferencia remanente, si quedase.



Ok´s. Esto lo tengo muy claro. Pondré los Disipadores Lo más separados posibles uno de otro. *Los cables de Alimentación de cada amplificador serán lo Más grueso posible y lo más cortos/Simétricos* desde la salida de la DC del banco de condensos hasta cada módulo.
Igualmente, de cada módulo saldrá la conexión del altavoz con el cable más grueso posible y simétricos, evitando pasar cerca de las señales de entrada (_No se si también deba de evitar que pasen cerca de las chapas del transformador, Salida de AC de éste o de la Entrada de Red) _*Y por el momento* Les aplicaré señal a los amplificadores Directamente desde la entrada, sin pasar por un potenciometro.
A la fuente le agregaré más condensadores pequeños de desacoplo. Y el cable que va salir desde el punto central del Banco de Condensos hacia el chasis va a ser lo más simétrico posible a éste y con cable grueso para evitar interferencias y evitar *Radiar RF.*
*Una duda reciente: Para Llevar los cables desde la Fuente de alimentacion hacia el UCD, deben de ser gruesos pero, es mejor: Entorcharlos o llevándolos en paralelo???*

Otra cosa que se me pasaba: La bobina de salida, pueden ver como es en las fotos, es un Choke de RF... ¿Hay que tomar precauciones especiales con ella? Deben de ir alejadas de los módulos, lejos del transformador y del chasis, Supongo yo. En fin...




ejtagle dijo:


> Sobre el tema de los potenciómetros, usar arandelas aislantes me viene a  la mente... Finalmente, si luego de hacer todo eso, aún así hubiera  problemas, se podría considerar agregar un sencillo módulo  preamplificador diferencial de audio... justamente para poder entrar con  conectores canon reales (los que tienen 3 contactos, señal +,señal - y  masa) .... En la página de ESP hay varios circuitos para eso. Son muy  sencillos. Con un solo opamp por canal se puede lograr. Eso permitiría  liquidar el tema de bucles de masa externos. Aunque tu fuente de audio  no tuviese salida diferencial, aún así verías las ventajas de la misma



Por el lado del Potenciometro esto será lo último. Si aún así, los problemas siguen con/sin Pote, incluiré el pequeño circuito de *Entrada Balanceado*. Será por un lado, bueno para las entradas. Si aún así no sirviera...    JAjajajajaajja Ya no se que haría, me arrancaría los pelos y quedaría como H. J Simpson!    

Saludos y Gracias E. Tagle!

PS: ¿Un filtro de red EMI también ayudaría?
PS2: Este... No se que poner acá...
PS3: Quisiera volver con el simple NoUcD.
PS4: Tendré una semana de lo lindo (e íntimo) con mi montaje


----------



## MAGNETRON27

en equipos viejos viene un interruptor para conectar la tierra, y ademas venia tambien un tornillito por detras para conectar otros modulos mediante un cable unos gabinetes a otros.


----------



## andreiu

hola.al final monte el ucd y resulta que a los 2 minutos de meterle corriente empiezan a calentarse las dos resistencias en mi caso de 2k7 las que regulan el voltaje de 3 voltios para el lm.que es lo que puede hacer que pase esto ya que la potencia de las resistencias es segun las tablas del pdf.saludos y gracias.a por cierto  le estoy metiendo +-57v.saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

andreiu dijo:


> hola.al final monte el ucd y resulta que a los 2 minutos de meterle corriente empiezan a calentarse las dos resistencias en mi caso de 2k7 las que regulan el voltaje de 3 voltios para el lm.que es lo que puede hacer que pase esto ya que la potencia de las resistencias es segun las tablas del pdf.saludos y gracias.a por cierto  le estoy metiendo +-57v.saludos



Claro que tienen que calentarse!!! Para eso son de más de 1W!!!


----------



## mono pibe

Yo utilizo los mosfet   irfp240,irfp250,irfp450 ,  y r15 yr17 las utilizo de 5w para todos los voltaje,  yo trabajo  el amplificador a 4Ω 2.5Ω yo abuso migente, la bobina la ago de....  6µh  como lo esplica  eduardo jose tagle .en unas citas atras , yo abuso de los proyecto , para aprender mas ese es mi lema..... SALUDO MUCHACHOS,


----------



## ejtagle

@ tacatomón: Realmente, el tem< de cables retorcidos o paralelos... Bueno.. No creo que sea crítico. Para señal, serán siempre blindados. Para potencia, serán (preferentemente, pero la verdad, no es critico) o retorcidos los 3 entre sí, o paralelos. Mucho más importante es por dónde pasen. Es decir, la regla es simple: Los cables de señal de audio deber ir lo más lejos posible de todo lo que pueda generar interferencia

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Que opinan del Mosfet IRFP4229PbF?
Tiene unas características similares al IRFP250, pero con más robusto. Hasta 250VDS con una RDSon de 38mΩ

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ejtagle dijo:


> @ tacatomón: Realmente, el tem< de cables retorcidos o paralelos... Bueno.. No creo que sea crítico. Para señal, serán siempre blindados. Para potencia, serán (preferentemente, pero la verdad, no es critico) o retorcidos los 3 entre sí, o paralelos. Mucho más importante es por dónde pasen.


El problema con retorcerlos no está referido únicamente a la interferencia de la señal de entrada, sino a la radiación de EMI de todo el conjunto.
Si los retuerces *y* los mantenés muy cerca o pegados a la chapa de metal del chasis, correctamente puesta a tierra, hay muy pocas probabilidades de emisión EMI...al menos de los cables de alimentación. Claro que luego quedan los inductores del filtro de salida, pero con esos es una historia aparte...

En cuanto a la señal de entrada...tu sugerencia es la 100% correcta, pero es una más en el conjunto de buenas prácticas de protección...


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> El problema con retorcerlos no está referido únicamente a la interferencia de la señal de entrada, sino a la radiación de EMI de todo el conjunto.
> Si los retuerces *y* los mantenés muy cerca o pegados a la chapa de metal del chasis, correctamente puesta a tierra, hay muy pocas probabilidades de emisión EMI...al menos de los cables de alimentación. Claro que luego quedan los inductores del filtro de salida, pero con esos es una historia aparte...
> 
> En cuanto a la señal de entrada...tu sugerencia es la 100% correcta, pero es una más en el conjunto de buenas prácticas de protección...



Ahhh, Capto... Para evitar radiar RF por los cables de alimentación de los módulos, pegados al chasis. Yo los ponía "Suspendidos" en el aire... Agregué más condensadores de desacoplo. El cable de inter-conexión de potencia es Calibre 10AWG.

Más fotos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

encontre un filtro EMI de 9 amperios a 250 voltios, ideal para el el ucd, estoy preparando el gabinete para meterlo, ademas tambien aprovecho y le coloco la tipica toma de alimentacion de las fuentes ATX, ya tengo hecho el agujero, me falta atornillar y soldar todos los cables de alimentacion y el filtro


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> encontre un filtro EMI de 9 amperios a 250 voltios, ideal para el el ucd, estoy preparando el gabinete para meterlo, ademas tambien aprovecho y le coloco la tipica toma de alimentacion de las fuentes ATX, ya tengo hecho el agujero, me falta atornillar y soldar todos los cables de alimentacion y el filtro


No te olvides de conectar Condensadores Extras de desacoplo en abundancia: 100pF; 1nF; 10nF, 100nF; 470nF; 1µF y 10µF  Creo que es suficiente 

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

descuida, tengo un monton de condensadores, ademas tambien le he puesto varistores, en la toma,vienen bien para eliminar transitorios y tambien para derivar picos de tension, o descargas por tormenta a tierra.


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> descuida, tengo un monton de condensadores, ademas tambien le he puesto varistores, en la toma,



No, Tú Muy bien!  
Ahora que se me acabó el estaño, tendré que ir a por más, esos cables de 10AWG chupan estaño con ganas 

Saludos!


----------



## andreiu

Tacatomon dijo:


> Claro que tienen que calentarse!!! Para eso son de más de 1W!!!


ya se que tienen que calentarse pero tampoco tan excesivo.es que son de 2w y no puedes tocarlas.saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

andreiu dijo:


> ya se que tienen que calentarse pero tampoco tan excesivo.es que son de 2w y no puedes tocarlas.saludos



Si no puedes tocarlas, andan por los 55-70ºC, así que no es para alarmarse. Malo fuese que no hubieses respetado el valor de resistencia y potencia de acuerdo al nivel de voltaje requerido. Si aún tienes dudas, puedes calcular la potencia disipada midiendo el voltaje que cae sobre ellas si es mayor ala potencia de la resistencia. ya sabes que hacer 

Saludos!


----------



## clemen

Para quienes quieran sacarle los 1250Watts a este monstruito. El IRFPS43N50K
Voltaje 500V, Rdson 0.078ohm, Disipa 540Watts, Drena 47 amperios. Hechos el uno para el otro, Aqui les dejo el datasheet.


----------



## ernestogn

No es que dude de IR ni mucho menos, pero como pueden pasar 47A por un Pin de 1.6mm de diametro?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

clemen dijo:


> Para quienes quieran sacarle los 1250Watts a este monstruito. El IRFPS43N50K
> Voltaje 500V, Rdson 0.078ohm, Disipa 540Watts, Drena 47 amperios. Hechos el uno para el otro, Aqui les dejo el datasheet.



Muy bien lo de este mosfet, pero haber quien paga 13 Euros por unidad, por lo menos aqui en España es lo que vale cada uno.Pero la verdad se ve que es mucho mas robusto que el IRFP250N.
Hay otro igual de otro fabricante y vale aun mas, unos ¡¡¡¡22 euros!!!!!!
Pero que mas da, quien quiere trabajar con esa potencia en un solo ampli?es mas seguro trabajar con 500 o 400 wattios rms.Mejor usar potencias medias y separacion activa de frecuencias por etapa y parlante.

Al final le voy a cambiar el trafo a mi gabinete, le pondre uno que me da 60 0 60 voltios y unos 12 amperios, mas seguro que el que tiene que entrega 70 0 70 y 14 amperios.

Esos voltajes son los que entrega después de rectificar y filtrar,ehhh!!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Cuidado con el Mosfet! IRFPS43N50K Tiene un Qg de unos 300nC!!! Está muy feo como para que lo maneje el IR2110...
Les recomiendo un Mosfet que tengo en la mira, el IRFP4229 o en versión TO-220 el IRFB4229
Por cierto, para manejar esos Mosfets grandote, habría que llamar al controlador *IRS2186* con unos Insanos *4A* de salida Source/Sink!!!

Saludos!


----------



## andreiu

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si no puedes tocarlas, andan por los 55-70ºC, así que no es para alarmarse. Malo fuese que no hubieses respetado el valor de resistencia y potencia de acuerdo al nivel de voltaje requerido. Si aún tienes dudas, puedes calcular la potencia disipada midiendo el voltaje que cae sobre ellas si es mayor ala potencia de la resistencia. ya sabes que hacer
> 
> Saludos!


gracias por tu respuesta .ya estoy mas tranquilo.pensaba que habia algo mal en el circuito.si pongo unas resistencias de mayor potencia pasaria algo?.saludos


----------



## maton00

solo disiparian mejor el calor ,anda tranquilo una resistencia de esa potencia puede evaporar agua como un cautin.


----------



## david2009

bueno lo unico q consegui fue el irfp250 pero no dice (N)


----------



## Diego German

david2009 dijo:
			
		

> bueno lo unico q consegui fue el irfp250 pero no dice (N)



¿A que te refieres con que no dice  N ?

Saludos...


----------



## david2009

enn la marca del tr  se supone q tiene q ser el irfp 250N   el mio no dice (N) solo dice irfp250


----------



## Diego German

david2009 dijo:
			
		

> enn la marca del tr se supone q tiene q ser el irfp 250N el mio no dice (N) solo dice irfp250



No te preocupes si observas en el esquemático el MOSFET que figura ahí  solo consta como IRFP250 ademas si es IRFP250N o IRFP250P solo es el indicativo de temperatura y otras caracteristicas propias de cada MOSFET....

saludos...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ya mejoré el tema del POP  de encendido, para las resistencias use valores mas ajustados al voltaje y corriente que le estoy suministrando, ahora ya no es un pop que mueve el cono del bafle, ahora solo se escucha un leve "plip"(jajajajaja).Y ademas ahora tambien no suena el pop al encender la alimentacion,esta completamente en silencio,solo suena al apagarlo,solo arranca al meterle audio,y otra;
-¿A que no saben lo que ocurre cuando encienden la alimentacion del UCD y tocan la membrana del altavoz?

Hagan la prueba si no lo han hecho ya,está relacionado con algo que se comentó acerca del funcionamiento del UCD(PISTA).


----------



## ejtagle

¿ A que yo adivino ? ...


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> ¿ A que yo adivino ? ...



Ni Idea yo tampoco... ¿Por que cuando deja de circular corriente por el primario del trafo se  va Poco a poco la DC de la salida (Los Condensos siguen cargados a casi  su 100%, el lapso desde que se apaga el amplificador, hasta que el cono  del altavoz recupera su posición normal es de 1 Seg.)?   

Un user de DIY dijo así: _"The reason is DC offset on output. Against it a capacitor (22 uF) in  series with the lower resistor of the feedback can help. There is a  better, but a little more complicated solution too."         
_ 
Ya se fueron los ruidos y chillidos. No uso el Potenciometro. Están directos los módulos a la fuente de audio. Solo queda el Zumbido de 60Hz. Blindar Trafo o Entradas balanceadas...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pues ke el ucd cuando conectas la fuente esta desactivado, si metes audio se activa y sin meter audio tambien, ¿como? apretando con el dedo el cono del altavoz.

lo probe por algo ke se comento acerca del funcionamiento de este ampli


----------



## ejtagle

Parlante = generador ... Y el ampli trata de detener el cono, como corresponde... Es un sonido no deseado


----------



## MAGNETRON27

claro ejtagle, eso me gusta por el tema de los sonidos graves incontrolados.

lo estoy probando con un parlante de 60 watios 6 ohmios, con la configuracion de 25 watios del ucd y el cono no aguanta los graves, joder, es increible, le estare metiendo 35 watios como mucho, el ucd completamente helado, sin distorsion, la fuente esta ardiendo,jajajaja rebentara tambien con el parlante,jajajaja


----------



## electroconico

Ya me llegaron las pcbs del ampli.
Empezaré a armarlo en cuanto libre tiempo del trabajo.
Hubó una pequeña _cagazon_ con el top silkscreen :enfadado: , al hacer el gerber repetí la cara de abajo >_< , pense que había sido error de fabricación ,  pero revise mis gerbers y pues lo jodí yo .Osea que la cara top no tiene los nombres de componentes .

Les dejo unas fotos


----------



## Helminto G.

chulas las plaquitas....


----------



## pandacba

david2009 dijo:


> enn la marca del tr  se supone q tiene q ser el irfp 250N   el mio no dice (N) solo dice irfp250



En los Mosfet de International Rectifierk los que tienen la letra N tienen mejores caracteristicas que los otros y son más recomendables para audio

Aqui te dejo los datasheet para comparar fijate en la rDS(on) de uno y otro, y es el parametro que más cuenta, cuanto más baja mejor, disipara menos potencia.

Y otras carcacteristicas que tienen que ver con el proceso de fabricación, en muchos amplificadores que han tenido problemas los han solucionado pasando a las versione N


----------



## Tacatomon

electroconico dijo:


> Ya me llegaron las pcbs del ampli.
> Empezaré a armarlo en cuanto libre tiempo del trabajo.
> Hubó una pequeña _cagazon_ con el top silkscreen :enfadado: , al hacer el gerber repetí la cara de abajo >_< , pense que había sido error de fabricación ,  pero revise mis gerbers y pues lo jodí yo .Osea que la cara top no tiene los nombres de componentes .
> 
> Les dejo unas fotos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 49099



Quizás sea un poco Offtopic, pero... ¿Donde exactamente puedo mandar a encargar mis PCB´s?


----------



## electroconico

Tacatomon dijo:


> Quizás sea un poco Offtopic, pero... ¿Donde exactamente puedo mandar a encargar mis PCB´s?



En seedstudio

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo a la hora de pedir los mosfet me fije en ese detalle, havia el mismo de otros fabricantes, pero la Rdson era algo mayor,la potencia de disipacion menor,y el precio mayor encima, tambien me parecio adecuado el irfp260,su Rdson era de 40mohm, y el que se lleva la palma es el:


FQA55N25:

-Descripción
MOSFET, N, TO-3P
Transistor Polarity:N Channel
Continuous Drain Current Id:55A
Drain Source Voltage Vds:250V
On State Resistance:40mohm
Rds(on) Test Voltage Vgs:10V
Voltage Vgs Max:30V
Operating Temperature Range:-55°C to +150°C
Transistor Case Style:TO-3P
No. of Pins:3
SVHC:No SVHC (18-Jun-2010)
Current Id Max:55A
Junction Temperature Tj Max:150°C
Junction Temperature Tj Min:-55°C
Package / Case:TO-3P
Power Dissipation:310W
Power Dissipation Pd:310W
Pulse Current Idm:220A
Termination Type:Through Hole
Threshold Voltage Vgs Typ:5V
Voltage Vds Typ:250V
Voltage Vgs Rds on Measurement:10V

el unico inconveniente que le veo es el precio, aqui vale casi 11euros cada uno.



pandacba dijo:


> En los Mosfet de International Rectifierk los que tienen la letra N tienen mejores caracteristicas que los otros y son más recomendables para audio
> 
> Aqui te dejo los datasheet para comparar fijate en la rDS(on) de uno y otro, y es el parametro que más cuenta, cuanto más baja mejor, disipara menos potencia.
> 
> Y otras carcacteristicas que tienen que ver con el proceso de fabricación, en muchos amplificadores que han tenido problemas los han solucionado pasando a las versione N



tienes mucha razon, yo me fije en esos detalles cuando compre los mosfet


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> yo a la hora de pedir los mosfet me fije en ese detalle, havia el mismo de otros fabricantes, pero la Rdson era algo mayor,la potencia de disipacion menor,y el precio mayor encima, tambien me parecio adecuado el irfp260,su Rdson era de 40mohm, y el que se lleva la palma es el:
> 
> 
> FQA55N25:
> 
> -Descripción
> MOSFET, N, TO-3P
> Transistor Polarity:N Channel
> Continuous Drain Current Id:55A
> Drain Source Voltage Vds:250V
> On State Resistance:40mohm
> Rds(on) Test Voltage Vgs:10V
> Voltage Vgs Max:30V
> Operating Temperature Range:-55°C to +150°C
> Transistor Case Style:TO-3P
> No. of Pins:3
> SVHC:No SVHC (18-Jun-2010)
> Current Id Max:55A
> Junction Temperature Tj Max:150°C
> Junction Temperature Tj Min:-55°C
> Package / Case:TO-3P
> Power Dissipation:310W
> Power Dissipation Pd:310W
> Pulse Current Idm:220A
> Termination Type:Through Hole
> Threshold Voltage Vgs Typ:5V
> Voltage Vds Typ:250V
> Voltage Vgs Rds on Measurement:10V
> 
> el unico inconveniente que le veo es el precio, aqui vale casi 11euros cada uno.
> 
> 
> 
> tienes mucha razon, yo me fije en esos detalles cuando compre los mosfet



Nooooo, Ese Mos es Super-Ineficiente a altas frecuencias!!!  ¿No has encontrado por ahí el IRFP4229??? Los mosfets de Fairchild están muy "Bajitos"


----------



## jesus herney

Bueno yo también tengo todo listo espero que los irfp250sean originales la plaquita es demasiado chica no se si abría la forma de hacerla un poco mas grandesita temo que si la modifico el tamaño no me arranque bien pero total por hacer la primera la voy a hacer de este tamaño


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Hola,saben que estoy casi decidido en reciclar un Pioneer A-757 para hacer el UCD,tiene dos transformadores uno para el positivo y otro para el negativo y unos hermosos filtros ELNA de 22.000x 63v,la fuente entrega +56 0 -56,que potencia podria sacar con esto,el consumo del equipo original es de 820w y como no se que amperaje tienen los trafos con esto alguno me puede dar una idea,yo pienso que unos 300w por canal le puedo sacar aprox...no?

Gracias


----------



## MAGNETRON27

podrias sacarle 400 watios por UCD en 4ohmios.
Es muy facil, divide la potencia entre el voltaje, asi sabras que amperaje te da, que no hace falta ni calcular, tienes de sobra para hacer una buena y potente etapa de potencia.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Nooooo, Ese Mos es Super-Ineficiente a altas frecuencias!!!  ¿No has encontrado por ahí el IRFP4229??? Los mosfets de Fairchild están muy "Bajitos"



Tienes razon, no me habia fijado ,lo mire asi por alto,perdon, ya lo encontre donde yo pido los componentes, y no sale otro fabricante, sale IR, eso me gusta.

Lo malo esque aqui vale cada unidad 20,65euros.(sale el precio sin IVA,que son 17,51 euros mas el 18% de iva).

Ese lo veo bien para cuando queramos hacer una etapa mas robusta y tengamos mas experiencia con los ucd que empezamos,yo por ejemplo estoy enredando con mi UCD, si los componentes fueran tan caros no enredaria tanto y me quedaria con ganas de investigar lo que ocurre haciendo pequeñas negligencias en este circuito.JAJAJAJA

Que les parecen estos relés??


----------



## Ratmayor

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Hola,saben que estoy casi decidido en *reciclar un Pioneer A-757 para hacer el UCD*


Sacrilegio! 

Si aun asi procedes, cuidado con la salida del preamplificador, esos fueron diseñados para tener un acople perfecto entre el y almplificador, de hecho, si tocas la entrada del amplificador con el preamplificador conectado notaras que no te da ningun ruido  asi que sería bueno tenerlo en cuenta para mantener ese acoplamiento...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sacrilegio!
> 
> Si aun asi procedes, cuidado con la salida del preamplificador, esos fueron diseñados para tener un acople perfecto entre el y almplificador, de hecho, si tocas la entrada del amplificador con el preamplificador conectado notaras que no te da ningun ruido  asi que sería bueno tenerlo en cuenta para mantener ese acoplamiento...



El tema pasa por lo que te conte en el msj privado,ya no se por donde buscar la falla,tengo 5v en la salida y lo unico que me queda es que sean los PA 0016 porque lo demas esta bien,es una lastima porque el ampli esteticamente esta como nuevo

MAGNETRON27:

Podria sacar 400w en 4ohms pero haciendolo mono no es asi? la fuente no tira como para hacerlo estereo en esa potencia


----------



## lisandro_maciel

IDIMEBAGI: Que lindo amp. Compro!, compro!!, compro!!!!!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

lisandro_maciel dijo:


> IDIMEBAGI: Que lindo amp. Compro!, compro!!, compro!!!!!



Lastima que no le saque una foto ni bien me llego por correo,ahora lo tengo todo desarmado,ya me hicieron pensar y voy a tratar de arreglarlo hasta la muerte ,a esperar a Ratmayor que me va a pasar un circuito para reemplazar los PA 0016 de Pioneer aca en Italia busque por ebay y los consigo a  22,50 (EUROS) y vienen de Alemania asi que 2 PA 0016 + envio tengo algo de 50 euros que si supiera que sale andando todo ok no hay problema


----------



## Tacatomon

Si, ese Pionner A-757 es un Lindisimo amplificador






Ahora, vengo con los resultados de las Pruebas al UCD... 

Pues, realmente... Algo decepcionado. El ruido sigue, no puedo poner potenciómetros a las entradas por que el ruido es muy molesto, Se le cuela como "lluvia" cuando sintonizan una TV en un canal vacío.
De la única manera que se puede librar uno de ese ruido es poniendo las entradas de los UCD *Directamente* a las entradas de Audio. Parte de los problemas se los atribuyo a *Todo* mi montaje en si. Con tan poco espacio, y el trafo zumbando al lado de los UCD´s todo el esfuerzo que me tomó poner Orden en el Cableado y las precauciones de puesta a tierra y demás...   En fin. 

Ahora, otro detalle es que, uno de los UCD´s está Muy Rebelde, ya que presenta Una DC a la salida de casi 2V   . Esto si ya no me agrada. El otro se mantiene "Estable" con unos 500-700mV de salida. Esta DC varia si se desconectan las entradas, si dejo una sola, se va el exceso de DC del canal desconectado, pero empieza a entrar ruido de lluvia por ese canal, a veces hasta Silbidos y toda la orquesta.  
Cuando desconecto la salida del canal donde no hay Exceso de DC, se ve como el canal con el exceso se "Recupera" y marca unos 900-1000mV de DC... Esto si me desconcerta ya que los UCD´s no están vinculados de Ninguna manera, solo por la Masa de las entradas (_Masa de los altavoces Individuales sin tocar el Chasis_)... 

Estos Problemas *NO* pasaban cuando las primeras pruebas de alta potencia se hicieron con *Un* solo módulo. Esto me hace pensar que tener 2 UCD´s Emitiendo Interferencias entre ambos a Altas potencias, es causa de *Inestabilidad* por todos lados.
Estos problemas se maximizan en mi montaje en particular, Tomando el ejemplo de construcción del *Pionner A-757* Con etapas Blindadas entre sí, se pudiese Paliar el Problema de una manera Satisfactoria. Desgraciadamente, entre los que realizamos el proyecto decidimos dejarlo por la Paz. Hacer los blindajes necesarios No es Imposible, Blindar Trafos, Amplificadores, Precios... 

Yo he decido empezar a trabajar con los Servos, para encontrar la Manera de Controlar la DC a la salida, esto seguro implica un Rediseño a la PCB original. 
También veo conveniente poner Entrada Balanceada al amplificador (_Quizás en la Misma PCB, pero esto *Obligaría* a que fuese de 2 caras, el Recibidor Diferencial debe de trabajar completamente *Aislado* de ruidos externos_), y si se quiere seguir con las Placas de Una sola Faz, habrá que buscar la manera de Blindar el lado de las soldaduras de alguna manera (_Una baquelita superpuesta la podría hacer de "pantalla" Y por supuesto, blindar Completamente Previos, Recibidores diferenciales de Linea y Transformadores_), esto en el caso de que se requiera trabajar 2 UCD´s en un solo Montaje.
No se que tan de acuerdo esté el Ing. Eduardo Tagle con estas Ideas locas resultado de mis Experimentos  Pero definitivamente hay problemas.  *OJO: No quiero decir con esto que el amplificador NO sirve. Sirve, es Impecable y funciona a la de Una. *Si tienen dudas de por que no me funcionó en mi montaje, lean páginas Más atrás para que se enteren de tooooda la travesía que pasé. 

Realmente el sonido es Impecable, La potencia que pudo desarrollar el amplificador es Tremenda, Doy fe de ello, Casi quemamos en las pruebas un altavoz de 18" y mis Rango completos...
Por el momento es todo, Cerraré el capitulo de UCD en mi caso por el momento y me dedicaré a otras cosas que tengo pendientes... Estaré apoyando el tema en lo que se pueda y practicando mis ideas sobre el UCD por el momento en la cabeza 





Saludos!


----------



## jonathan1992

Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 mosfets N 



holas , bueno primeramente gracias a la persona que diseño este amplificador ,bueno disculpen mi ignorancia, pues el problema que tengo es que en el lugar donde vivo , pues no encuentro el ci IR2110 pues dicen que no llega hay y toa esa cosa , bueno quisiera que me ayuden a saber cual es su remplazo para este circuito y tambien el remplazo del 2n5401 por favor si no fuera mucha molestia , pues quisiera armar este amplificador 
agradesco al que me pueda ayudar


----------



## Tacatomon

jonathan1992 dijo:


> Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 mosfets N
> 
> 
> 
> holas , bueno primeramente gracias a la persona que diseño este amplificador ,bueno disculpen mi ignorancia, pues el problema que tengo es que en el lugar donde vivo , pues no encuentro el ci IR2110 pues dicen que no llega hay y toa esa cosa , bueno quisiera que me ayuden a saber cual es su remplazo para este circuito y tambien el remplazo del 2n5401 por favor si no fuera mucha molestia , pues quisiera armar este amplificador
> agradesco al que me pueda ayudar



Parece ser que no has leído el tema.  
A lo largo de este se han tratado esas preguntas. No hay Muchos reemplazos para el IC controlador IR2110. Su remplazo Hermano es el IR2113 (Es el que yo uso). Hay muchos más IC´s Controladores de firma IR que pueden funcionar de acuerdo a los requerimientos del montaje, solo que es seguro que impliquen un re-diseño de la PCB.

Los transistores pequeños puedes hacerlo con los PNP de cualquier serie de transistores de baja señal, 2SA, 2SB, BC556, MPSA92... ETC, solo que sea PNP y que se banque el voltaje de trabajo. (Por Ej. Para 50V Simétricos de alimentación, transistores con un Vce >80V).

Saludos!


----------



## gonsoad

Disculpen mi total ignorancia, pero cual seria la diferencia entre los capacitores de mica y ceramicos ? Ya que no puedo conseguir los de mica, y los reemplazaria por los ceramicos si no hay problema


----------



## Tacatomon

gonsoad dijo:


> Disculpen mi total ignorancia, pero cual seria la diferencia entre los capacitores de mica y ceramicos ? Ya que no puedo conseguir los de mica, y los reemplazaria por los ceramicos si no hay problema



Si puedes remplazarlo por Cerámicos. La diferencia más notable de los condensadores de Mica es su gran Desempeño a altas Frecuencias, estabilidad a la temperatura y al tiempo, cosa que en este circuito no es Taaaaan necesario.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Seguro que es una tonteria pero yo alguna vez guarde dentro de un gabinete recambios de transistores y algun integrado, para cuando falle algo,que puede ser hoy o puede ser dentro de 20 años, asi me aseguro que siempre dispongo del material para repararlo,si lo guardo fuera se acabara perdiendo o usandolos para otra cosa.Cuando termine del todo el UCD, guardare algun recambio en su interior, es muy facil hacerlo, los atornillas por cualquier hueco del gabinete, incluido claro está los fusibles si el circuito los lleva dentro.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tacatomon: Lamentaria perder tu participacion fundamental en este hilo ! . A mi me paso tambien con el NO-UCD que cuando lo arme stereo habia interferencias notables... No llegue a probarlos , pero habia hecho rectificacion y filtrados independientes , ya que la alimentacion tiene picos no faciles de atenuar.
Respecto de la entrada , a MI entender , lo que me parece es que la impedancia del LM311 es alta . Si e fijas bastante atras, lo solucione con un potenciometro , es decir , poniendo una resistencia a negativo para que la salida del pre "vea" una impedancia mas baja.Es algo que veo en muchos circuitos....


----------



## andreiu

hola compañeros les cuento mis penas.hice el ucd y me funciono de primera lo unico que le pasava es que se calentavan dos resistencias que al final era normal que se calienten y como no lo sabia me puse a buscar fallos y al final me le cargue.como le queria hacer stereo tenia una placa sin montar.la monte y cuando le meti corriente exploto.que podria aver pasado?


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola. Seguro q no debes de haber revisado bien el pcb, y tuviste algun corto con las soldaduras. Además a lo largo de este hilo siempre se recomienda utilizar una lámpara serie por precaución. Esto hubiese evitado tu "explosion". Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ami me paso igual, pero fue culpa mia, lo monte con el voltaje definitivo, y sin querer toque la entrada del UCD, y zumbo fuertisimo, se fundio el fusible de la rama negativa, siguio funcionando en apariencia, y se quemo todo el semiconductor, todos.Culpa mia por no poner un potencimoetro y distraerme, jejejeje,pero tira eh, rebento el parlante, jajajaja.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Amigo taca, no bajes los brazos. Coincido con el amigo antonio. Yo a mi etapa estéreo la tengo alimentada con el mismo trafo y puente con filtrado independientes. De ahi en mas nada fuera de lo común. Animo amigo, saludos


----------



## andreiu

Diego_eliasv dijo:


> Hola. Seguro q no debes de haber revisado bien el pcb, y tuviste algun corto con las soldaduras. Además a lo largo de este hilo siempre se recomienda utilizar una lámpara serie por precaución. Esto hubiese evitado tu "explosion". Saludos!


hola.y esa lampara como tendria que ponerla?en serie con el +vcc o con el -vcc?gracias

a por cierto es la segunda vez que estalla.pero esta vez a sido la hostia el ir2110 se partio por la mitad.espero que no me vuelva a pasar.saludos


----------



## yepec

andreiu dijo:


> hola.y esa lampara como tendria que ponerla?



Para que tengas un poco más de idea de cómo poner la lamparita en serie, por que no te das una vuelta por este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

saludos...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

andreiu dijo:


> hola.y esa lampara como tendria que ponerla?en serie con el +vcc o con el -vcc?gracias
> 
> a por cierto es la segunda vez que estalla.pero esta vez a sido la hostia el ir2110 se partio por la mitad.espero que no me vuelva a pasar.saludos



mi IR no partio, pero medio  2n5401 me dio en la cara, y el tip31c partio a la mitad,jejeje,exploto dos veces el circuito, la primera el tip y seguidamente el 2n5401.Todo por tocar la entrada de señal sin querer, se fundio un fusible de la rama negativa y empezo a meter dc asta que quemo todo, fue todo en milesimas de segundo,no me dio tiempo a nada.


----------



## andreiu

yepec dijo:


> Para que tengas un poco más de idea de cómo poner la lamparita en serie, por que no te das una vuelta por este post:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
> 
> saludos...


gracias compi.aver si mañana lo pongo en practica.eso claro si encuentro otra vez los componentes quemados.saludos y gracias

estava buscando ese post que has puesto tu antes pero ne era capaz de encontrarle


----------



## yepec

andreiu dijo:


> a ver si mañana lo pongo en practica



Te recomiendo que repitas   el paso  numero 2 *  almenos un par de veces*   Esto para que evites una nueva explosión de tu ampli 

Saludos…


----------



## Tacatomon

Diego_eliasv dijo:


> Amigo taca, no bajes los brazos. Coincido con el amigo antonio. Yo a mi etapa estéreo la tengo alimentada con el mismo trafo y puente con filtrado independientes. De ahi en mas nada fuera de lo común. Animo amigo, saludos



Mmm, Se de lo que hablas compañero. Me pasó por la Mente eso de los Rectificadores Individuales. Lamentablemente, ya no se le quiere invertir Más.   

Usaré Un Solo amplificador, que con ese Trafote unos 800W máximos se van a tener.
Usaré otro Chasis para montar el UCD y ver si cada uno con sus fuentes individuales y chasis separados pueden andar Bien.
No descartaré tu idea  Diego_EliasV, Me será de ayuda en un futuro, por el momento los amplificadores van solos

Saludos!


----------



## dadoraillon

Tocatomon:y si le colocas un choque (bobina)en la alimentacion de cada ampli? quizas alguna portadora molestando?Mis respetos y disculpas por meterme pero me interesa mucho este proyecto.Saludos desde Rosario,Argentina.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ami lo que mas me fastidio fue que lo probe con la bombilla, y despues sin ella, y por una distraccion tonta lo reventé, en ese momento estaba fumando,eso encima...ademas en ese momento cierta persona me estaba distrayendo y molestando,por eso ahora traslade mi cutre-taller a la cuadra, ahi estoy solo, pasare frio, pero nadie me molesta ni yo molesto a nadie.

Encontre otro trafo, 4 condensadores de 6800uf y otros dos de 12000uf, ideal para armar mas etapas de potencia, y tambien me acorde de que tengo 9 transformadores de 12 voltios y 10 amperios cada uno, juntando unos cuantos en serie puedo sacar una buena fuente de alimentacion para otro ucd, casi para armar la version de 400w a 4 ohm


----------



## Tacatomon

Quienes quieren Experimentar?


PS: No sería muy adecuado ahora que lo pienso... Es mejor el Servo para corregir DC... En fin.


----------



## maton00

he visto en amplificadores clase d algo parecido pero con transistores
quien sabe como se comporte con comparadores
saludos y extremar precausiones al que lo intente


----------



## gonsoad

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si puedes remplazarlo por Cerámicos. La diferencia más notable de los condensadores de Mica es su gran Desempeño a altas Frecuencias, estabilidad a la temperatura y al tiempo, cosa que en este circuito no es Taaaaan necesario.
> 
> Saludos!



Muchas gracias!.. Ya esta todo en camino.. el otro cambio que tuve que hacer, fueron los capacitores ceramicos de 1u/100v por unos de 1u/100v de poliester :/..espero que ande igual!!.. saludos


----------



## marke20

gonsoad dijo:


> Muchas gracias!.. Ya esta todo en camino.. el otro cambio que tuve que hacer, fueron los capacitores ceramicos de 1u/100v por unos de 1u/100v de poliester :/..espero que ande igual!!.. saludos



Gonsoad fijate que a lo largo del tema NO se recomendo para nada el uso de Cap. de poliester en vez de los Ceramicos. 
El autor recomendo usar capacitores ceramicos multicapa de ese valor, ya que los ceramicos disco comunes practicamente no existen.
Fijate que los conseguis seguro!












Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

hola, como estan, yo pude corregir todos los fallos que tenia en el amplificador, por fin pude trabajarlo a toda potencia, descubri la fuente del chasquido por fin!, ya no tengo problemas de ruidos, y eso que no tengo las famosas masa en estrella, mejor dicho la electronica si que es un poquitin complicada, aunos les sale bien a otros no, unos tienen problemas diferentes a los otros etc, yo sufri mucho fue por ese chasquido pero ya lo solucione y lo solucione ala practica, gracias a Diosito que meda perseverancia, y si que queme muchos transistores y tambien ir2110! los ultimos que me quedaban se me tronaron por el simple echo de que en el pre puse algo mal y al salir un ruido estraño como un bajo constante puff se quemaron, pero gracias a Dios que tenia los transistores mosfet 2sk1019 que anterior mente me habian dicho que no me servian, sin envargo yo los monte y miren que me funciono de maravillas, creo que tienen una rds(on) de 0.13 en las demas cosas no se por que las desconosco pero aun asi los mosfet me trabajaron normal, y lo siguiente sera volver a pedir los irfp260 para eso del rendimiento, ah y tambien hice la fusion del ampli de ejtagle con el no ucd, y me parece que trabajan igual no les siento mucho la diferencia.

saludos.


----------



## electroconico

Y como fue que solucionaste el chasquido???


----------



## adrian2008

hola, otra vez yo esta vez es para preguntarles, si yo alimentara el amplificador con +-100 necesitaria cambiar los 2n5401 forzosamente? alos transistores si les llega todo el voltaje de la fuente? las resistencias de 2.2k y los otros transistores no disminuyen el voltaje que les llega? esto para saber si unos transistorcitos de 100V me funcionarian ayi sinproblemas con un voltaje de +-100

saludos.


----------



## crazysound

marke20 dijo:


> Gonsoad fijate que a lo largo del tema NO se recomendo para nada el uso de Cap. de poliester en vez de los Ceramicos.
> El autor recomendo usar capacitores ceramicos multicapa de ese valor, ya que los ceramicos disco comunes practicamente no existen.
> Fijate que los conseguis seguro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


 Hola marke20, donde se consiguen esos capacitores cerámicos? Acá en mi ciudad no hay nada parecido.

Saludos....


----------



## Tacatomon

adrian2008 dijo:


> hola, otra vez yo esta vez es para preguntarles, si yo alimentara el amplificador con +-100 necesitaria cambiar los 2n5401 forzosamente? alos transistores si les llega todo el voltaje de la fuente? las resistencias de 2.2k y los otros transistores no disminuyen el voltaje que les llega? esto para saber si unos transistorcitos de 100V me funcionarian ayi sinproblemas con un voltaje de +-100
> 
> saludos.



Cámbialos por MPSA92. El 2N5401 tiene un Vceo de 150V, usando 100V simétricos estarás sobrepasando el límite.


----------



## marke20

crazysound dijo:


> Hola marke20, donde se consiguen esos capacitores cerámicos? Acá en mi ciudad no hay nada parecido.
> 
> Saludos....



Donde vivis vos?

Mira yo estoy en Buenos Aires, la verdad que no se me complica conseguirlos. Tenes que ir a una casa de electronica y pedir capacitores (ceramicos) multicapa de 1uF. Sino tenes manera de conseguirlos quizas podes pedir que te los traigan de afuera, en ese caso podes entrar a Futurlec
http://www.futurlec.com/

Quizas podes pedir tambien que te hagan un envio de alguna casa de capital federal, pero bueno te va a salir plata. Suerte!


----------



## crazysound

Vos los conseguiste en esa casa?

Saludos...


----------



## marke20

Nop, yo los consegui en Capital, cerca del centro...Ahora no me acuerdo el nombre de la casa. De hecho nunca hize pedidos al extranjero pero se que gente del foro si lo ha hecho aunque no recuerdo quien.. Tambien los tienen en Microelectronica (una casa que esta en frente de este local de capital federal). Pero veo que no son de alli, asique van a tener que buscar... :S

De ultima quizas alguien el foro les pueda recomendar otro capacitor.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Siendo ceramicos no hay mucho donde elegir.
Otra, los transistores 2n5401 de mi ucd se calientan,se pueden tocar con el dedo, ¿sera normal? o igual se me quedan cortos con 63 0 63 voltios? no da para alcanzar el voltaje máximo que soportan pero son 126 voltios y estos aguantan 150, no se si sera arriesgado, quizas es hacercarme un poquito al limite de estos (150 voltios).

bueno, la bobina no hay quien la toque,jejeje,quema un monton, solo con hacercar la mano ya notas el calor, es monofilar, tendré que hacerme una de 3 ò 4 hilos en paralelo asta que me de el calibre adecuado.

me puse a grtabar un video del UCD funcionando a plena carga y le acerque el movil y este se volvio loco,se congelo la pantalla y luego se apago (el movil digo),jajajajaja, las emisiones electromagneticas es lo que tienen, ese monstruito va para una jaula Faraday SI o SI,la verdad que tiene un bajo percutante, no resuena, es profundo pero controlado, es contundente, me encanta, no me gusta los bajos que resuenan y tapan el resto de frecuencias, me gusta un bajo potente pero que deje entender el resto de instrumentos y frecuencias, este monstruito supera a la etapa original que habia en el gabinete, hecha con mj15024, esta se cagaba con los bajos, los agudos muy sucios, y la voz muy artificial y apagada.

Sin duda EJTAGLE se merece un premio, ahora lo que me interesaba es si podria conseguir el mismo ucd pero en la version completa, sin simplificar, estaria bien para hecharle una ojeada y posiblemente hacer mas seguro  y duradero este ampli.

Increíble no notar temperatura en los mosfet, que son los que manejan la potencia, y si notar la baja temperatura  del IR y los 2N5401,es el mundo casi al revés,no se,es increíble lo que se puede hacer con la sencillez de las cosas.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

bueno, la fuente de alimentacion es de 18,75 amperios a 48 voltios sin rectificar ni filtrar,filtrado son 63,3 voltios, asi que ya ven que no se me queda corta a la hora de alimentar el ucd, si quiero puedo poner 2 UCD en el mismo gabinete sin que se queden cortos de alimentacion a maxima potencia o tirando de bajos,son 450 watios de alimentacion para cada UCD, segun las configuraciones de voltaje estan calculadas las resistencias para ese voltaje pudiendo entregar unos de 250watios cada uno en 8 ohmios,y en el caso de usar el otro transformador podria entregarme 300watios en 8 ohm.

Ya ven, tanto un voltaje como el otro son mas que suficientes para conseguir una potencia nada despreciable,yo pienso que es bastante, sobre todo porque son potencias en las que se trabaja mas seguro, quemaras menos altavoces. Tengo 6 altavoces de 15", 2 son de 450 rms,la segunda pareja es de 400w rms y la tercera es de 300watios rms, creo que voy mas que sobrado con los margenes admisibles de potencia entre etapa y altavoz.No me gusta llevar al maximo mis bafles, asi que prefiero usar varias etapas de potencia no demasiado grandes, asi lo que consigo es que no tengo que poner al maximo las etapas y los altavoces, consiguiendo estabilidad,durabilidad y menos dolor de bolsillo.Por eso me viene de perlas la construccion casi en masa(jajaja,que exagerado) del UCD tan famoso.
Me voy a construir 6 UCD, y sumado con las etapas (comerciales) que ya tengo en total serian 6 etapas de potencia de 2 canales cada una,vamos, que tengo para separar bien las frecuencias de cada altavoz, cada etapa dedicada a una frecuencia con un filtro activo cada una.

¿que me dicen? ¿que les parece esta configuracion?

De nuevo gracias por el gran aporte de todos los que estamos peleando con este "amplificador magico", yo lo podria definir como "la piedra filosofal de la amplificacion".


----------



## Tacatomon

Que bueno que todo va bien Magnetron!. Ahora solo tengo trabajando un UCD y va muy bien. Solo un detallito: Si la carcaza del chasis del UCD toca a mi otro amplificador (El que uso como medios) empiezan a haber ruidos raros en el sistema. Por eso es importante que todos los amplificadores y periféricos estén respetando todo lo referido a Fase de voltaje de red y Puesta a Tierra Física!!!

Sigan experimentando!!!
Saludos!


----------



## jesus herney

Magnetron27 Quedaría  un sonido de 5.1 ufff buenísimo


----------



## mono pibe

Para tacatomon. este domingo puse a prueba los amplñificadores  tengo el ucd en los bajos y otro en brillo y medio y estan pegados el uno con el otro cero ruido sonido limpio como el nombre de mi taller SONIDO PROFESIONAL.  Mira tus trensas , la entrada de señal   la parte negativa mandala a tierra osea al sentro de los filtros, directo el control de vol el estremo tierra mandalo al gabinete raspale la parte metalica al control ,soldalo y  a tierra mandalo utiliza cable blindado acerado( beldes o menuza ),no me puedo quejar con el amplificador mis seguidores y yo estamos contento, yo utilizo el ampli masque todo en los bajos de la serie servin wega con parlantes RCF P300   SALUDOS........


----------



## Tacatomon

Que tal MonoPibe! Me agradan los resultados de tus pruebas!!!
Si se pudiese, me gustaría que detallaras más el montaje que te armaste, por que realmente me están dando ánimos de volver a la Lucha!!!._ (Fuentes individuales, posición del cableado, Posición de los amplificadores, modificaciones a la PCB, Etc...)_

Ahora solo está funcionando 1 UCD sin ningún problema de Ruido. Todo OK. Mi plan original ahora cambia y es Poner un Par de UCD´s como encargados de las frec. medias y altas _(Potencia pequeña)_ y un Gran UCD para las frecuencias Bajas _(Alta potencia)_ Todo esto en chasis separados _(Medios de Bajos)_. Por que esto? Por que Yo ya tuve el par de UCD´s trabajando con una potencia Pequeña y funcionaban Sin ningun problema: Fuentes individuales, y el cableado dejando que desear... En fin.

Aún así, de todos modos debo de paliar la DC a la salida... ¿A Usted compañero no se le presenta Excesiva DC a la salida de los altavoces? 
Yo con unos 85V simétricos de alimentación a los modulos llegué a medir unos nada saludables 2V a la salida en uno de ellos (A eso súmele el ruido de las etapas)... Definitivamente hay problemas y hay que tratarlos.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

en mi UCD hay 0,5V de DC en la salida, estoy mas que seguro que es por culpa del inductor, ya probe con otros bien calculados pero demasiado pequeños para esta potencia y la DC me bajó asta los 0,093voltios,  asi seria ideal,y tambien estoy seguro que parte de la culpa es de los condensadores de 1 uF, estoy usando condensadores de poliester,cuando lo tenia con 28 voltios los use ceramicos, un monton de ellos, pero eran todos de poco voltaje y creo que estaban estropeados, ya que me exploto alguno (son reciclados y seguro que de algún aparato atacado por un rayo), lo que digo es que cuando los tenia cerámicos no había apenas DC en la salida.Luego con los mismos 28 voltios puse condensador de poliester y la DC aumento, y cambie la inductancia y tambien aumento mas.

Ya veo que les gustó mi idea de separar frecuencias desde las etapas, es lo mejor que hay, te olvidas de los filtros pasivos y de su saturacion a alta potencia,y de ruidos extraños en los medios y agudos cuando golpea fuerte el bajo, entre otras cosas positivas que tiene esta tecnica.(Bueno, los filtros pasivos los vas a usar igual, pero  no de la misma manera)


----------



## crazysound

Tacatomon dijo:


> Que tal MonoPibe! Me agradan los resultados de tus pruebas!!!
> Si se pudiese, me gustaría que detallaras más el montaje que te armaste, por que realmente me están dando ánimos de volver a la Lucha!!!._ (Fuentes individuales, posición del cableado, Posición de los amplificadores, modificaciones a la PCB, Etc...)_
> 
> Ahora solo está funcionando 1 UCD sin ningún problema de Ruido. Todo OK. Mi plan original ahora cambia y es Poner un Par de UCD´s como encargados de las frec. medias y altas _(Potencia pequeña)_ y un Gran UCD para las frecuencias Bajas _(Alta potencia)_ Todo esto en chasis separados _(Medios de Bajos)_. Por que esto? Por que Yo ya tuve el par de UCD´s trabajando con una potencia Pequeña y funcionaban Sin ningun problema: Fuentes individuales, y el cableado dejando que desear... En fin.
> 
> Aún así, de todos modos debo de paliar la DC a la salida... ¿A Usted compañero no se le presenta Excesiva DC a la salida de los altavoces?
> Yo con unos 85V simétricos de alimentación a los modulos llegué a medir unos nada saludables 2V a la salida en uno de ellos (A eso súmele el ruido de las etapas)... Definitivamente hay problemas y hay que tratarlos.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Hola, yo todavía sigo con el mismo problema de la dc en la salida, en todas las versiones 
de los amplis de Ejtagle.
No se si has leído mis post pero te comento que con el filtro tal cual está en el pdf (bobina de 33uH + cap de 1.5uF) la dc es de 500mV. Lo solucioné cambiando los valores a 100uH+2.2uF y también R14 a 5k6. Así logré bajarla a menos de 50mV sin notar cambios audibles, aunque según Eduardo con estos valores del filtro se reduce la potencia en los agudos.

Nota: las bobinas que utilizé son de núcleo de aire. Y los capacitores de poliester, los de cerámico multicapa de 1uF de más de 50V no existen en Argentina. Ya pregunté en tres casas de Bs As.

Saludos.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

del tema de la inductancia ya me habia dado cuenta yo tambien, segun modifiques el valor de esta, la dc aumenta o disminuye, tambien disminuye un poco la DC conectando adecuadamente la etapa a tierra, pero digo la tierra de verdad, la de la toma de red, o en su defecto una cañeria de metal.


----------



## marke20

Gente estuve averiguando por trafos de 30+30 (que al rectificar se vuelven 41v aprox) y resulta que consigo por 6A. Mi configuracion va a ser la de 100w sobre 8ohm, y lo que el autor recomienda es 5A.
Entonces... esta mal si coloco un trafo por 6A ?? Que me va a provocar? Baja la impedancia de salida?

PD: El de 5A lo puedo conseguir pero si bien no lo tengo q mandar a hacer me resultaria mas tedioso


----------



## KarLos!

marke20 dijo:


> Gente estuve averiguando por trafos de 30+30 (que al rectificar se vuelven 41v aprox) y resulta que consigo por 6A. Mi configuracion va a ser la de 100w sobre 8ohm, y lo que el autor recomienda es 5A.
> Entonces... esta mal si coloco un trafo por 6A ?? Que me va a provocar? Baja la impedancia de salida?
> 
> PD: El de 5A lo puedo conseguir pero si bien no lo tengo q mandar a hacer me resultaria mas tedioso



No hay problema el amplificador solo consume lo que necesita, no importa si le pones de mas amperes, solo va a trabajar mas descansado sin forzar el trafo, no ocurre lo mismo que con el voltaje que si le pones de mas se quema

Saludos!


----------



## marke20

Gracias Karlos, en cuando termine mi etapa y la testee con 18+18 (ya rectificados) ire a comprar el trafo!

Saludos


----------



## andreiu

hola gente.tengo una preguntita un poco tonta.si en lugar de poner el diodo rapido uf4004 pongo un diodo ba157 que es lo que podria pasar?gracias y saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

andreiu dijo:


> hola gente.tengo una preguntita un poco tonta.si en lugar de poner el diodo rapido uf4004 pongo un diodo ba157 que es lo que podria pasar?gracias y saludos


 
Opcion A:






Opcion B: Que distorsione horriblemente por el aumento en el tiempo muerto


----------



## rash

Hola como están, bueno después de un tiempo muy liado con el trabajo, ya decidí montar este amplificador.... ante todo gracias a su creador por compartirlo....

aunque ya se que lo correcto es leer todo el post (voy a tardar más tiempo en leerlo que en montar el ampli jajajajaj),  rogaría si algún alma caritativa me puede indicar posibles modificaciones o mejoras comentadas a lo largo del tema..... o algunas claves a tener en cuenta...

gracias de antemano...

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

rash dijo:


> Hola como están, bueno después de un tiempo muy liado con el trabajo, ya decidí montar este amplificador.... ante todo gracias a su creador por compartirlo....
> 
> aunque ya se que lo correcto es leer todo el post (voy a tardar más tiempo en leerlo que en montar el ampli jajajajaj),  rogaría si algún alma caritativa me puede indicar posibles modificaciones o mejoras comentadas a lo largo del tema..... o algunas claves a tener en cuenta...
> 
> gracias de antemano...
> 
> saludos



Verás Rash, Así tal cual está en el diagrama y el PCB Funciona (Claro, respetando las modificaciones basadas en el voltaje de funcionamiento).

De lo que he leído en este foro y en el de DiyAudio.

La Resistencia de Snubber debe de ser de 10Ω
El diodo Boostrap debde de ser más rápido. 35nS o menor.
No usar los IRFP250, Son modelos ya obsoletos (A mi parecer, Trabja bien con los IRFP250; Aunque los IRFP4229 se me hacen una opción excelente).
Mencionaron agregar condensos de 470uF cerca de los Mosfets de salida.
Bobina si o si con nucleo de ferrite.
En DiyAudio mencionan que se le debe de agregar un Servo a la realimentación del comparador (Pin 2, ando en eso) para mantener la DC controlada.

Esto es lo que más tengo presente como las mejoras generales al UCD.
Saludos Rash y no te olvides de las fotos 

PS: No te olvides de por lo menos, implementar retardo al endendido y desconexión al apagado, es algo "Ruidoso" el pequeñin.


----------



## andreiu

Ratmayor dijo:


> Opcion A:


esto ya me ha pasado 2 veces.estoy a la espera de los diodos pero lo que me parece raro es que me ha funcionado con los diodos que les comente antes.saludos


----------



## mono pibe

Los unicos que reciclan noson otras personas que sabemos cuales son, nosotros los tecnicos tambien  reciclamos, en las fuentes de computadores que esten endesuso se pueden encontrar diodos paresidos al uf4004 ....SALUDO Y SUERTE OK


----------



## rash

gracias YTacatomon, has sido muy amable.... vamos a ver si lo podemos montar con esas mejoras.... ya pondré fotos...

saludos y cuidate


----------



## MAGNETRON27

lo que aún no probe fueron los condensadores de 470uF para los mosfets, he leido el tema y me parece buena opcion, todo lo que sean mejoras con respecto al buen funcionamiento y calidad seran bien acogidas,jejejeje.

me he desecho de todos las interferencias, salvo el ripple de la fuente de alimentacion, pienso que puede ser por culpa de algun condensador que este agotado o con fugas, pero tampoco me puedo fiar mucho ya que la instalacion electrica del lugar donde hago las practicas es muy deficiente, tanto que me da la impresion de que la toma de red donde conecto todo forma parte del circuito de iluminacion, algo muy chapucero por cierto, y encima no me dejan cambiar esa instalacion,noto muchos bajones de tension, y eso se transforma en ruido, y me confunde ya que he comprobado que ese ruido incluso me aparece en una etapa de potencia comercial cuando la conecto en ese sitio, cuando antes no lo hacia.Aveces funciona el tema de la toma de tierra, pero otras es peor, ya que que la tension y voltaje de este sitio no es estable ni constante.


----------



## marke20

Tacatomon dijo:


> Verás Rash, Así tal cual está en el diagrama y el PCB Funciona (Claro, respetando las modificaciones basadas en el voltaje de funcionamiento).
> 
> De lo que he leído en este foro y en el de DiyAudio.
> 
> La Resistencia de Snubber debe de ser de 10Ω
> El diodo Boostrap debde de ser más rápido. 35nS o menor.
> No usar los IRFP250, Son modelos ya obsoletos (A mi parecer, Trabja bien con los IRFP250; Aunque los IRFP4229 se me hacen una opción excelente).
> Mencionaron agregar condensos de 470uF cerca de los Mosfets de salida.
> Bobina si o si con nucleo de ferrite.
> En DiyAudio mencionan que se le debe de agregar un Servo a la realimentación del comparador (Pin 2, ando en eso) para mantener la DC controlada.
> 
> Esto es lo que más tengo presente como las mejoras generales al UCD.
> Saludos Rash y no te olvides de las fotos
> 
> PS: No te olvides de por lo menos, implementar retardo al endendido y desconexión al apagado, es algo "Ruidoso" el pequeñin.





Gracias por los datos tocatomon pero me gustaria que alguien me explique un poquito jeje

- Cual es la resistencia Snubber en el diagrama?
- Cual es el diodo Boostrap?
- Alguien comprobo los mosfets IRFP4229??
- La bobina con nucleo de polvo de hiero (toroidal) no tiene problema no?

Perdonen mi ignorancia pero bueno, supongo q a otras personas q saben lo mismo q yo les servira.

Saludos


PD: hoy voy a comprar mi trafo 30+30 6A, lo voy a filtrar con 6600uF mas 3 x 100nF ceramicos por rama, espero q alcanze... voy a hacer pruebas con una fuente mas chica 18v (ya filtrados) y si todo anda bien conecto a toda potencia jaja


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> lo que aún no probe fueron los condensadores  de 470uF para los mosfets, he leido el tema y me parece buena opcion,  todo lo que sean mejoras con respecto al buen funcionamiento y calidad  seran bien acogidas,jejejeje.
> 
> me he desecho de todos las interferencias, salvo el ripple de la fuente  de alimentacion, pienso que puede ser por culpa de algun condensador que  este agotado o con fugas, pero tampoco me puedo fiar mucho ya que la  instalacion electrica del lugar donde hago las practicas es muy  deficiente, tanto que me da la impresion de que la toma de red donde  conecto todo forma parte del circuito de iluminacion, algo muy chapucero  por cierto, y encima no me dejan cambiar esa instalacion,noto muchos  bajones de tension, y eso se transforma en ruido, y me confunde ya que  he comprobado que ese ruido incluso me aparece en una etapa de potencia  comercial cuando la conecto en ese sitio, cuando antes no lo  hacia.Aveces funciona el tema de la toma de tierra, pero otras es peor,  ya que que la tension y voltaje de este sitio no es estable ni  constante.



Yo también tengo problemas con el UCD y los amplificadores Aledaños. Pasa que si el chasis de mi amplificador de Medios toca el chasis del UCD, se cuelan ruidos feos por el ampli de medios. Cosa que se restaura al separarlos físicamente. Esto se puede solucionar con una correcta puesta a tierra de los equipos involucrados o solo uno de ellos.
Igual para tener en cuenta!!!




marke20 dijo:


> Gracias por los datos tocatomon pero me gustaria que alguien me explique un poquito jeje
> 
> - Cual es la resistencia Snubber en el diagrama?
> - Cual es el diodo Boostrap?
> - Alguien comprobo los mosfets IRFP4229??
> - La bobina con nucleo de polvo de hiero (toroidal) no tiene problema no?
> 
> Perdonen mi ignorancia pero bueno, supongo q a otras personas q saben lo mismo q yo les servira.
> 
> Saludos



Acá las detallo en el mismo diagrama.


----------



## marke20

Gracias Tocatomon por el detalle 
Ahora bien, que diodo recomendas entonces.. porque de por si el UF4004 no lo pude conseguir.. me dieron el UF4007 que encima es mas lento (75ns)


----------



## Tacatomon

Encontrar diodos de un voltaje de trabajo aceptable y el tiempo de recuperación excelente va a ser difícil. Existen, pero el tema es la disponiblidad.

Posibles Soluciones:
La serie SF1x De Multicomp (SF16)
La serie STTH de ST Micro (STTH1R04)

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

el FR104 ? , toda fuente ATX de PC tiene un par listos a ser recuperados.


----------



## Tacatomon

ernestogn dijo:


> el FR104 ? , toda fuente ATX de PC tiene un par listos a ser recuperados.



Nononoo. Esos diodos no, su tiempo de recuperación solo es Bueno para las ATX...  El FR104 tiene un Trr de 150nS   

Necesitamos algo menos que 35nS


----------



## ernestogn

claro que este ampli va a mucha mas frecuencia que la SMPS de mnicolau....


----------



## MAGNETRON27

bueno,probados los condensadores de 470uf, no me sirven, el ripple aumenta que es terrible se escucha de lejos, sin ellos para llegar a oirlo casi hay que pegar la oreja al parlante,asi que lo dejo como está,solo se escucha muy de cerca.Si acaso aumentare el banco de condensadores de la fuente, que me parece que los que tengo estan algo agotados.En principio tengo 37600uf en total, pero me da la impresión que alguno de los condensadores tiene fuga o son demasiado viejos o las 2 cosas.

Con respecto a los ruidos de ripple quise decir que en el sitio donde hago estas cosas si enchufo un amplificador comercial que esta bien tambien se escucha por momentos.El ucd lo tengo alejado de todo, ademas para hacer las pruebas con otros amplis el ucd esta desconectado, asi que la conclusion que saco es que la instalacion electrica es una porqueria.Medi la toma de red y me da como mucho 218 voltios y la mayoria de las veces menos, fluctua mucho y eso afecta a los aparatos electronicos.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

¿quien ha hablado de problemas?

mi problema es la fuente de alimentacion, los condensadores ceramicos de 1uf que no los tengo y puse de poliester y por ultimo la inductancia que tengo no es la adecuada, por lo demas respetando los componentes y el diseño de este circuito no tiene por que surgir ningun problema, todos los problemas que puedan surgir es por no respetar algun dato o procedimiento, y luego influyen otros agentes externos como en cualquier otro tipo de amplificador, asi que si no te interesa no lo hagas, pero te digo una cosa, este ampli funciona, y muy bien.

Ademas el ripple que escucho es insignificante, se escucha lo mismo que en cualquier otro amplificador, lo que pasa es que yo soy muy exigente con respecto a los ruidos y asta las etpas de potencia comerciales las intento mejorar ese problema, en la mayoria de los casos lo soluciono.

ademas esta todo posteado, todos los problemas que pueden surgir con un clase D si no respetas los diseños y el montaje,todo y todo mas que explicado.Yo ya encontre la solucion, comprare un nucleo de ferrita adecuado, usare para bobinar varios hilos de cobre en paralelo, y cambiare los condensadores de mi fuente, ya que estan agotados y punto pelota, por lo demas todo bien, no calienta, buenos bajos, sonido limpio y aparecen matices que se pierden con otros amplificadores.


----------



## Tacatomon

Magnetron, ¿No puedes encontrar bobinas comerciales del valor y potencia adecuadas? Yo tenía la idea de conseguir núcleos toroidales, pero mejor se evita uno de los problemas relacionados al hacerlos por uno mismo.

Yo uso la mejora de los Condensos de 470uF cerca de los mosfets y no reporto problemas en el audio desde que los implementé por primera vez. Tampoco veo algún comportamiento extraño en la fuente de alimentación, como variaciones del voltaje o parecidos.

*Ahora que caigo en la cuenta, la primera vez que monté el Par de UCD, usé fuentes individuales (Trafo, Rectificador, Banco de condensadores) *y el ruido era imperceptible. Si miran las fotos de mi primer montaje Doble, notarán que todo está hecho un desastre (Mal cableado, Sin ninguna previsión de los puntos de Masa, UCD´s Con el mismo disipador) pero *No había ruido en exceso!!!*
Considero que una medida para Paliar Las interferencias Ruidosas entre un UCD y Otro es usar Fuentes individuales o Un Solo Trafo, pero con rectificación Individual.
Esto, sumado a las buenas costumbres de un Buen montaje, No debieran de causar Ningún problema por Ruidos de interferencias entre Ellos.

Haré el segundo intento de montar el Par de UCD´s, esta vez con un Toroidal. Haré la famosa Rectificación doble y veré que sale.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo interferencias no tengo, lo demas esta bien montado.Solo el ripple porque estoy usando unos condensadores de hace mas de 18 años y estan que no dan mas de si.


----------



## joryds

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo uso la mejora de los Condensos de 470uF cerca de los mosfets y no reporto problemas en el audio desde que los implementé por primera vez. Tampoco veo algún comportamiento extraño en la fuente de alimentación, como variaciones del voltaje o parecidos.


 
Hola Tacatomon, tu usas una fuente Lineal, o una conmutada para alimentar el amplificador?

por que al iniciar las pruebas con este amplificador, siempre use una fuente lineal, y no hay nada de ruido, al terminar la fuente conmutada y probar el amplificador, sale ese inconveniente.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Si, uso una fuente lineal, y aún así los ruidos eran terribles!!!. No me lo esperaba de una lineal... Con las SMPS es muy probable que pase si no se tiene un Buen diseño en la SMPS.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ya probe con otros condensadores y se fue el ripple,(lo digo por alguno que se ha desilusionado creyendo que todo son problemas en este ampli),los otros condensadores estaban agotados y con fugas, muy viejos.


----------



## andreiu

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> ya probe con otros condensadores y se fue el ripple,(lo digo por alguno que se ha desilusionado creyendo que todo son problemas en este ampli),los otros condensadores estaban agotados y con fugas, muy viejos.


hola.mira yo hice este ampli y en el tiempo que estava funcionando(luego me le cargue) no tenia ni un ruido ni nada de nada.un sonido muy nitido.y la alimentacion que le puse ha sido un trafo de +-60v con 30.000uf por cada rama.saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ya dije que el ampli esta bien, solo estaba mal el banco de condensadores de la fuente, estaban viejos y los cambie, ya se fue el ripple.Haber si ahora se entiende, mi problema no tiene nada que ver con el ucd, era la fuente.

Pues ahora tengo 40000 uf a 63 0 63 voltios, perfecto todo.


----------



## andreiu

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> ya dije que el ampli esta bien, solo estaba mal el banco de condensadores de la fuente, estaban viejos y los cambie, ya se fue el ripple.Haber si ahora se entiende, mi problema no tiene nada que ver con el ucd, era la fuente.
> 
> Pues ahora tengo 40000 uf a 63 0 63 voltios, perfecto todo.


ya compi te entendi perfectamente.lo unico que queria decir es que teniendo una fuente bien filtrada este ampli funciona de *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* madre.saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

no me quejaba por ti, me quejo por otra persona, pero este no es el sitio adecuado.

A eso queria llegar yo, que filtrando bien la fuente el ampli es perfecto, por eso cambie los condensadores y no manipule para nada el ucd, ya que era algo evidente ese maldito ruido

lo que si encuentro son nucleos sin bobinar a la venta, pero bobinados y de el amperaje que necesito no hay, asi que en mi próximo pedido encargare 6 nucleos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Compañero Magnetron, no es necesario exaltarse!

Mira, el tema de la bobina es complicado, antes de hacerla por cuenta propia, vale más comprarla hecha.
Algo como esto: http://es.farnell.com/vishay-dale/ihth1125mzeb330m5a/inductor-33uh-20-21a/dp/1764425

De veras, que es mejor ir a la segura.


----------



## marke20

Tacatomon esos bobinados valen 15 euros o me parece a mi? :S


----------



## Tacatomon

marke20 dijo:


> Tacatomon esos bobinados valen 15 euros o me parece a mi? :S


Si, eso es lo que cuestan. Yo Encontré unos de 33µH@21A por $7.5 USD Es cuestión de buscarle...
Solo piensen: Es más fácil encontrar la bobina ya hecha que un toroide que no sature con los picos de corriente de salida...


----------



## mono pibe

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> ya dije que el ampli esta bien, solo estaba mal el banco de condensadores de la fuente, estaban viejos y los cambie, ya se fue el ripple.Haber si ahora se entiende, mi problema no tiene nada que ver con el ucd, era la fuente.
> 
> Pues ahora tengo 40000 uf a 63 0 63 voltios


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          QUEbien que lo hallas logrado MAGNETRON27, creo que te dejo' mucha esperiencia este proyecto  saludos....


----------



## electroconico

Hola Tacatomon 

 tienes armado el ampli para 800W???:estudiando: Leí que alimentas con  +-81v y +-90v  donde haces comentario del plop.

Cuál es la potencia máxima que has probado con parlantes??

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ahora me falta armar otros UCD pero para trabajar en 72 0 72 voltios, tendre que comprar los MPSA92 ya que los 2n5401 se me quedan un poco justos y no quiero correr riesgos.


----------



## Quercus

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> lo que si encuentro son nucleos sin bobinar a la venta, pero bobinados y de el amperaje que necesito no hay, asi que en mi próximo pedido encargare 6 nucleos.


 

Algun distribuidor de tu zona debe conocer Ariston, es mayorista de tiendas de electronica y electricidad, ahí tienen nucleos de polvo de hierro de 47uH y 18,6 A. mira si te lo pueden traer. 
    REF :  CHO47186
  Lo dejas en 16 vueltas y tienes 30 / 31uH


----------



## MAGNETRON27

mi distribuidor es farnell, pero me parece excesivo lo que piden por una inductancia, es preferible comprar el nucleo sin bobinar, y hacerlo uno mismo, de momento me conformo con el nucleo de atx,para probar claro,pero se calienta una barbaridad,ya se que ese tipo de nucleo no es el adecuado y menos usando solo un hilo, por lo del efecto skin, ya que no se aprovecha toda la seccion, la corriente circula por el exterior debido a la alta frecuencia.


----------



## Quercus

Yo al principio  utilice un nucleo de ATX, alimentandolo con 50+50 y por poco se funde, empezaron a salirle pompas y al tocarlo me salieron dos ampollas en indice y pulgar, asi que si se lo pones alimentandolo con 72+72 te puedes imaginar lo que puede pasar, este que te he puesto lo utilice alimentado con 50+50  calentaba pero iba bien, con 72+72  calentaba mucho, le puse un pequeño ventilador y perfecto.
Si utilizas Farnel porque no compras los condensadores ceramicos multicapa de 1uF/100v que los tienen en existencia y te quitas problemas.
Ademas los de 1uF/50-63v ceramicos multicapa son muy comunes, aqui los venden en todas las tiendas y para la pruevas que estás haciendo con menos voltaje te ayudaria.
Yo utilice poliester 1uf/100v  para el que se alimenta con 72+72 que lo tengo configurado para alimentarlo hasta 100v y ruido cero, problemas cero, igual con mucho tiempo de funcionamiento daria problemas pero para las pruebas y algunas horas de escucha a buen volumen no dio ningun problema.
  Saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

haber, los condensadores ceramicos ya los tengo en la lista de pedido, pero los pedi de 100voltios,los que tengo ahora solo estan de momento,el inductor tampoco es el definitivo,tambien esta de paso,ahora que ya se que va todo bien entonces pondre los componentes adecuados.Lo que no voy hacer es fastidiar la eficiencia de este ampli por ahorrarme unos centimos, si lo armo es para que dure y funcione bien, y como ya se que va bien entonces haré todo lo dicho anteriormente.

No quiero montajes chapuceros.Y de pruebas ya termine, ahora toca esperar por el pedido, montar todo dentro del gabinete y cerrarlo, por ultimo me queda lijar el frontal del gabinete y pintarlo, está muy feo y tiene óxido.

Si quieres puedes verlo en mi album de fotos.


----------



## Tacatomon

electroconico dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon
> 
> tienes armado el ampli para 800W???:estudiando: Leí que alimentas con  +-81v y +-90v  donde haces comentario del plop.
> 
> Cuál es la potencia máxima que has probado con parlantes??
> 
> Saludos!



La fuente es única!. Son 90V en vacío y viento a favor, y con carga son 82-85V Simétricos. A 4 Ω Antes de la distorción viene bajando los rieles de voltaje como a uno 72-75V.

Esto es un comentario poco "Técnico" pero igual sirve: Al probarlo con un par de Subs Reflex de 18" sentimos una buena presión sonora.


----------



## Quercus

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> No quiero montajes chapuceros.Y de pruebas ya termine,


 
¿A que te refieres con montajes chapuceros?

A mi entender las  pruevas terminan cuando se coloca lo definitivo y todo funciona bien.
Saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pues eso estoy diciendo, cuando venga el pedido pondre la inducatancia adecuada,los condensadores ceramicos y pondre el cableado de alimentacion con buena seccion, no voy a dejarlo con la inductancia que le puse ni con el cleado de prueba, si lo hago seré un idiota.Lo decia por si creias que lo iba a dejar asi para siempre.


----------



## marke20

Gente les comento que hize las primeras pruebas con mi UCD y creo que fueron satisfactorias, nada calento, excepto obvio la bobinita que saque de mi fuente ATX. 
Estuve revisando por internet, y en Electronica Liniers (Este dato es mas que nada para gente de capital y alrededores) venden nucleos toroidales. 
No se exactamente de que material son, pero con las especificaciones *[CHAT NO]* (que) dan en el negocio podemos usar el programa "mini Ring Core Calculator" para saber el valor de AL, la cantidad de vueltas que tenemos que darle para llegar a la inductancia especificada e incluso el diametro  maximo de alambre. Los precios de los nucleos varian entre $1,7 y $7, el de 7 si no mire mal alcanza con dos vueltas miserables de alambre segun el programita.

Ejemplo: electronica liniers vende este nucleo     
TR16X6,3 B64290-K45-X830

En el programita que les comentaba elijen la pestaña SIFERRIT e ingresan el valor R16 y N30
Abajo les tira 3 vueltas de alambre y arriba a la derecha el valor de AL. Nota: en vez de mostrar L45 muestra K45, esto no lo entiendo asique me gustaria que me saquen la duda de porque L en vez de K.

Eso es todo.

Por favor corrijanme si me equivoco, estoy demasiado entusiasmado con esta oportunidad.

Saludos


EDIT: Si tienen alguna duda agrego un datasheet (no tengo el link ahora) en el que expecifica caracteristicas de muchos de estos nucleos.


----------



## enzozt

Disculpen ya se que hablaron demasiado de este amplificador pero no encuentro donde hablaron de usarlo en modo de puente completo para sacar la maxima potencia sin mucha tension de alimentacion o sea para 1000w a 8 ohm combiene usarlo en puente completo agradeceria si alguien puede sacarme la duda *[CHAT NO]* usarlo en puente completo en ves de medio puente 
GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO

MAGNETRON27 disculpa que te moleste pero tenes idea de usarlo con puente completo en los mosfet?


----------



## Cacho

Ya se habló de por qué NO usarlo en puente, aunque Luisgrillo (si mal no recuerdo) lo hizo y creo que hasta posteó el PCB.

Revisá bien el tema.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Luis Vera Vivero

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> Como siempre, el destacado eres tu Ejtagle, gracias a tus aportes todos podemos tener alta fidelidad y potencias super altas.



de veras qu eestre amplificador es increible..... pero yo he visto amplificadores de 500w rms a +/-50v 5A y suena fuerte de todas maneras a bajo consumo de corriente en comparacon con este....pero de todas maneras este me sirvió en algo... muchísimas gracias....


----------



## Ratmayor

Luis Vera Vivero dijo:


> yo he visto amplificadores de 500w rms a +/-50v 5A


Con esa fuente, ese ampli debe ser bien, bien chino...


----------



## mono pibe

hola muchachos ¡ tengo una idea que quiero compartir con ustedes quiero remplasar las resistencias  de calor  la de 3wt,5wts para todas las potencias,¿cuales son ? las que regulan con los diodos el voltaje +/-3voltios  para el integrado lm311,bueno la idea es colocarle un sistema de regulacion con transistores derlinton como la que  trabaja la yorville 3400 , que tiene un sistema de regulacion con darlinton para los integrados de señal que toma 78v+/- y regula 15+/- ,crea que con esto podemos redusir un poco los problemas de ripios y otros ruidos molestos a la salida delos altavoses creo que reduce un poco la temperatura en los mosfet, etc.... cuado lo aga les comento    SALUDOS ...


----------



## marke20

Gente tengo buenas y malas noticias, la buena es q pude terminar mi montaje de pruebas por 100w sobre 8ohms.
Les puse dos bafles pioneer de 30w 6ohms cada uno en serie y los levanto bastante bieen. Teniendo en cuenta que la impedancia de la serie era naturalmente de 12ohm la potencia del UCD se hizo notar, y el sonido de muy buena calidad. El voltaje a la salida era de 400mV en vacio y de 300mV con los bafles conectados lo cual supongo que esta  bien. Ahora el unico temita es que habia un poco de ruido de alta frecuencia, como lluvia, un "Ffffffffssssss"... no se si me explico.
Lo primero que voy aprobar es armar una bobina mas decente, la que tengo es de un nucleo toroidal de una fuente ATX y calienta al punto de q en 10 min no se la puede tocar. Los mosfets (irf640) calentaron muuy pokitito y las resistencias de 1w calentaron un poco mas.

La mala.... en mi afan de no mandar ese plop de encendido directo a los conos de mis lindos bafles los conecte a las borneras con el equipo encendido, claro la primera vez no paso nada... pero a la tercera que lo hacia ya casi sin mirar sin querer toque uno de los pines del TIP con el cablesito rojo de la serie de parlantes... y apartir de ahi murio todo. Nada de tension a la salida, nada de nada. No estoy seguro de si hize un puente entre los pines del TIP tampoco... lo unico que se es que hubo unas chispitas entre el cable y el pin y un coneo interesante en los parlantes. Aaa y se podria decir q ahora las R de 1w calientan algo mas. El UCD esta intacto a simple vista, no revento nada, no sobrecalento nada... la verdad no se que hacer.

Si alguien me puede tirar una pista se lo agradesco muchiiisimo.


Saludos, despues subo fotos del montaje


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@ marke20



> Ahora el unico temita es que habia un poco de ruido de alta frecuencia, como lluvia, un "Ffffffffssssss"... no se si me explico.



Eso es debido al efecto skin, trata de hace tu inductor lo mas prolijo posible, ademas de emplear alambre multifilar para evitar tal efecto.

saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

marke20 dijo:


> Gente tengo buenas y malas noticias, la buena es q pude terminar mi montaje de pruebas por 100w sobre 8ohms.
> Les puse dos bafles pioneer de 30w 6ohms cada uno en serie y los levanto bastante bieen. Teniendo en cuenta que la impedancia de la serie era naturalmente de 12ohm la potencia del UCD se hizo notar, y el sonido de muy buena calidad. El voltaje a la salida era de 400mV en vacio y de 300mV con los bafles conectados lo cual supongo que esta  bien. Ahora el unico temita es que habia un poco de ruido de alta frecuencia, como lluvia, un "Ffffffffssssss"... no se si me explico.
> Lo primero que voy aprobar es armar una bobina mas decente, la que tengo es de un nucleo toroidal de una fuente ATX y calienta al punto de q en 10 min no se la puede tocar. Los mosfets (irf640) calentaron muuy pokitito y las resistencias de 1w calentaron un poco mas.
> 
> La mala.... en mi afan de no mandar ese plop de encendido directo a los conos de mis lindos bafles los conecte a las borneras con el equipo encendido, claro la primera vez no paso nada... pero a la tercera que lo hacia ya casi sin mirar sin querer toque uno de los pines del TIP con el cablesito rojo de la serie de parlantes... y apartir de ahi murio todo. Nada de tension a la salida, nada de nada. No estoy seguro de si hize un puente entre los pines del TIP tampoco... lo unico que se es que hubo unas chispitas entre el cable y el pin y un coneo interesante en los parlantes. Aaa y se podria decir q ahora las R de 1w calientan algo mas. El UCD esta intacto a simple vista, no revento nada, no sobrecalento nada... la verdad no se que hacer.
> 
> Si alguien me puede tirar una pista se lo agradesco muchiiisimo.
> 
> 
> Saludos, despues subo fotos del montaje



Muy facil,saca el TIP y comprueba que no este en corto,los 2N5401, con los mosfets lo mismo y con el LM y el IR igual, y comprueba los diodos zener y el resto de diodos, no tiene mas complicacion, ya se que es tedioso, pero es la unica manera, ami tambien se me estropeo una vez y hice todo lo anterior, cambie todo menos las resistencias, lo demas estaba en corto o habia  variado su valor.No tuve ningun problema despues de cambiar todo, y otra, para la salida de altavoz pon regletas de conexion, de esas verdes o azules que tienen tornillos, asi te evitas cortos y soldar y desoldar cable.


----------



## AntonioAA

marke20: No te queda otra que probar TODO. Lo mas probable es que hayan volado los 2 mosfet, el IR2110 y el TIP y el zener de 12V . Es fundamental que funcione bien la fuente de 12V compuesta por estos ultimos... ( me consta ! ) . Para volver a arrancar , hace la secuencia de encendido que indico Tagle... , sin los mosfet primero , si conmutan las patas del 2110 vas bien , despues pone solo el mosfet "bajo" y no te olvides la lampara serie. Lamentablemente aparte de las fallas propias de la electronica metemos la pata nosotros por ansiosos ....

Con respecto a la bobina , yo las hago de nucleo de AIRE , si te calienta... esta saturando el nucleo, le mediste la inductancia?? mira que son pocas vueltas...


----------



## marke20

AntonioAA dijo:


> marke20: No te queda otra que probar TODO. Lo mas probable es que hayan volado los 2 mosfet, el IR2110 y el TIP y el zener de 12V . Es fundamental que funcione bien la fuente de 12V compuesta por estos ultimos... ( me consta ! ) . Para volver a arrancar , hace la secuencia de encendido que indico Tagle... , sin los mosfet primero , si conmutan las patas del 2110 vas bien , despues pone solo el mosfet "bajo" y no te olvides la lampara serie. Lamentablemente aparte de las fallas propias de la electronica metemos la pata nosotros por ansiosos ....
> 
> Con respecto a la bobina , yo las hago de nucleo de AIRE , si te calienta... esta saturando el nucleo, le mediste la inductancia?? mira que son pocas vueltas...




Okey muchas gracias, voy a buscar el test de ejtagle que me acuerdo que andaba dando vueltas por este hilo. La bobina estoy seguro que da la inductancia requerida, la fabrique con la ayuda de un programita, pero es muy chiquita para la corriente del ampli, ademas de que use un unico alambre para hacerla.

Ahora voy a usar nucleos toroidales como este B64290-K632-X830
Segun el miniRing Core Calculator tengo que darle alrededor de dos o 3 vueltas de alambre nomas... es esto posible? Puedo usar este nucleo para el ampli?
Segun el mismo programa la frecuencia que soporta es correcta.


----------



## integradin

Estoy pensando en armar esta vestiaaaa pero tengo una pregunta sobre el inductor 
se podria poner 2 en paralele de 15uH x la mitad de corriente de pico ??? y afuera de la placa para eliminar ruido (por el nucleo de aire) ??


----------



## Tacatomon

En paralelo se van a hacer 7.5uH... Ni pensarlo. La conexión Es en serie y para soportar determinada corriente pico, deben de ser de la mitad de esta en cada bobina (No exactamente la mitad, pero mas vale que esté sobrada...)

Saludos!


----------



## marke20

integradin dijo:


> Estoy pensando en armar esta vestiaaaa pero tengo una pregunta sobre el inductor
> se podria poner 2 en paralele de 15uH x la mitad de corriente de pico ??? y afuera de la placa para eliminar ruido (por el nucleo de aire) ??



Claramente te conviene alejarlos de la placa y mas aun si los núcleos son de aire. Se me ocurrió armar una pequeña plaquita individual para cada uno, mas que nada por el tema de usar varios hilos para el bobinado.


----------



## gonsoad

marke20 dijo:


> Gonsoad fijate que a lo largo del tema NO se recomendo para nada el uso de Cap. de poliester en vez de los Ceramicos.
> El autor recomendo usar capacitores ceramicos multicapa de ese valor, ya que los ceramicos disco comunes practicamente no existen.
> Fijate que los conseguis seguro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Si, lei sobre la no recomendacion de los mismos. Yo soy de santa fe, pero hago los pedidos a Microelectronicash de Bs As.. y no tiene ahi Cap de 1uf/100v.. el maximo que tienen es de 50v, por eso pense en pedir los de poliester, aunque tal vez pida los de 50v, pero no se si funcionaran bien para la version de 1250w :/!

 Muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## marke20

gonsoad dijo:


> Si, lei sobre la no recomendacion de los mismos. Yo soy de santa fe, pero hago los pedidos a Microelectronicash de Bs As.. y no tiene ahi Cap de 1uf/100v.. el maximo que tienen es de 50v, por eso pense en pedir los de poliester, aunque tal vez pida los de 50v, pero no se si funcionaran bien para la version de 1250w :/!
> 
> Muchas gracias por la respuesta



Sii yo compre en ese mismo lugar! los componentes parecen de muy buena calidad. 
De hecho compre los multicapa de 1u/50v para la configuracion de 100w/8ohms

Quizas puedas probar suerte con Electronica Liniers


----------



## jotapkool

amigos tengo un grave problema donde vivo no venden el IR2110. me podrian desir si lo puedo cambiar por algun otro integrado


----------



## 0002

hola, tengo la siguiente duda, ¿podria utilizar los diodos STTA1206D?, su trr es de 28ns de antemano gracias...


----------



## Tacatomon

jotapkool dijo:


> amigos tengo un grave problema donde vivo no venden el IR2110. me podrian desir si lo puedo cambiar por algun otro integrado



Intenta con el IR2113, IRS2110 y IRS2113 también son opciones (¿Versiones mejoradas?)...
la otra es encargarlos al extranjero...

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

En otras cosas, he decido levantar los muertos  Reiniciaré la lucha por 1 Par de UCD´s en un solo chasis. Esta vez haré a lo que a mi parecer, ayudará mucho: Fuentes duales. ¿Por que? Simplemente lo hice antes y funcionó!!! (Detalles de los problemas páginas atrás)
Ahora el montaje estará protagonizado por un toroide muy grande, de la talla del trafo del Peavey CS800. Solo que con una tensión máxima de rieles de 60VDC.
Con las precauciones de antes, espero que el montaje vaya a la de 1.
Unas fotos como siempre!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Álbum

PS: Estos son los Chokes que uso: Habrá problemas si los monto con un tornillo normal usando el agujero de montaje con el que cuentan? Variará la inductancia/Corriente de saturación?


----------



## electroconico

Se ven muy bien tu amplis Tacatamon 


Estoy realizando pruebas antes de montar los Mosfets, He seguido las indicaciones que da ejtagle para saber si existe algun problema con los componentes.

De voltaje tengo los 11.60v respecto a -VCC --- OK 

De voltaje para el lm311 tengo +2.56v y -2.536v , notese que uso zener de 3.3v  --- OK 

Con el lm311 Pata 3 unida a pata 8 del debería tener en el pin 1  un voltaje mayor a 1v , pero apenas tengo unos 180mv.  

Con el lm311 pata 3 unida a pata 4 tengo -2.522  --- ok  

No se porque no me da bien la primera prueba estos valores 

Ahora revisando la conmutación de los transitores para Hin y Lin.

Midiendo con el multimetro obtengo 0v en Hin y 10.53v en Lin cuando pata 3 esta unida con pata 4.  -------ok  

Obtengo 10.53v en Hin y 0.2v en Lin cuando la pata 3 esta unida a pata 8 ---- ok

Por lo de la conmutación veo bien el funcionamiento del circuito,eso es lo que creo 

Pero leyendo las indicaciones de egtagle , nunca obtengo mas de 1v cuando uno pata 3 con la 8. 

Esta bien mi circuito??

Ya probe continuidad,medi resistencias y todo lo veo bien.

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Si las patas 1 y 7 del Ir2110 te conmutan unos 10V ... vas bien . Si la fuente de 12V respecto de -V funciona, tambien... podes poner el Mosfet "Low" y ver si conmuta... luego la lampara serie en +V y pone el otro...

Tacatomon: bienvenido de nuevo! el proyecto vale la pena ... 
Hiciste rectificacion y filtrado doble? veo un solo trafo. Creo que esa es la solucion si bien no la pude comprobar yo. Espero tus resultados. El montaje se ve impecable.

jotapkool : como sos de "algun lugar" no te podemos asesorar mucho , pero si no conseguis el 2110 , que es MUY ESPECIFICO... no te queda otra que armar el otro UCD , que no lo usa... 200W NO ES POCO .


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo tengo mi proyecto UCD parado por culpa de las malditas inductancias, asta que no las pida no podre montarlo en su gabinete y tampoco tengo aun los condensadores ceramicos.Ya probe con las inductancias de nucleo de aire y no me gusta el resultado, no tengo mucho sitio donde meterlas y todo sería ruido.

Luego, las inductancias que ya vienen hechas me parecen excesivamente caras, 15 euros nada menos, pedire nucleos sin bobinar, pero aun no elegi ninguno en concreto, tengo miedo de equivocarme, segun el mini ring core calculator hay unos nucleos que valdrian con tan solo 4 vueltas de alambre, y algunos 2, pero no me fio yo mucho de la exactitud de ese programita, ademas no tengo inductometro.

Segun él este nucleo serviría:TN 36/23/10 - 3C11(BLANCO) 3 vueltas de cobre, y de la misma medida tambien el 3C90 (AZUL), 4 vueltas de cobre


----------



## AntonioAA

MAGNETRON : como decimos aqui los sudacas: NO te arruges! .... fijate las fotos que publique mas atras sobre el ampli hecho con una vieja cassettera ... la bobina de aire la hice muy facil y rapido , son unas 30 vueltas sobre un nucleo de 2cm x 2 cm y NO he tenido problema de ruido , la tengo a 10 cm del resto de los componentes y la he "paseado" por encima del ampli e incluso el preamplificador... NO le temas.


----------



## electroconico

Gracias AntonioAA

voy a hacer las pruebas con el ir2110 ,luego con la lamparita y les cuento.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

electroconico dijo:


> Gracias AntonioAA
> 
> voy a hacer las pruebas con el ir2110 ,luego con la lamparita y les cuento.
> 
> Saludos!



Bueno, en tu caso como hiciste una nueva PCB, hay que probar todos esos detalles que marca el Ingeniero antes de conectar y probar todo. La placa original anda a la de una, pero en tu caso hay que ponerse muy trucha. Bunisimo PCB!

Saludos!

PS: Cableando la fuente de poder Dual, ya casi!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

que potencia armaste Antonio???

yo lo estoy alimentando con 63 0 63 volts y 14 amperios, el trafo es de 18cm largo por 13 de alto y 12 de ancho, mas el resto de componentes, ademas esa inductancia meteria ruido en mi ecualizador u otros aparatos que esten cerca del ucd, para eso no lo monto y punto, porke si lo hago es para meterlo en un rack y que no moleste al resto de aparatos, he probado esa inductancia y mete ruido a todo lo que se le acerque, asta el movil se vuelve loco si lo acerco.


----------



## electroconico

Hola Tacatamon 

Por ahora uso la pcb de ejtagle en lo que recibo mis componentes.
Ya revise el ir2110 con el mosfet bajo y conmuta bien.Solo que no se que lampara ponerle en serie de +VCC a la parte baja del mosfet .

Estoy alimentando con +-25v.

Es con un foco de esos normales de casa??

YA solo me falta esa prueba para poner el mosfet de la parte alta y darle caña .

Saludos!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*He probado el ampli y me ha funcionado.
Se escucha un soplido en el fondo "ffffffffffffffssssssss "  algo así.


Me falta agregar los capacitores de 1uF , por ahí se debería de arreglar.
El diodo UF4004 no lo tengo , puse un 1n4004 osea que ahí estoy mal pero para pruebas me anduvo bien . No lo deje encendido más de 2 min.
El ir2110 esta tibio.
Falta que pruebe varios inductores.

Alimento con +-25vcd , en la entrada de audio tengo un mp3 player , ya cuando le subo casi al maximo se percibe distorsión.

Por ahora esas han sido las pruebas , no he exigido el ampli a nada porque me faltan componentes criticos.

Les contaré cuando realice las pruebas con los componentes especificados.

Saludos!*


----------



## MAGNETRON27

cosa que no pasaba cuando lo alimentaba con mucho menos voltaje, pero ahora es mucha mas potencia, por lo tanto la radiación será mayor.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> que potencia armaste Antonio???
> 
> yo lo estoy alimentando con 63 0 63 volts y 14 amperios, el trafo es de 18cm largo por 13 de alto y 12 de ancho, mas el resto de componentes, ademas esa inductancia meteria ruido en mi ecualizador u otros aparatos que esten cerca del ucd, para eso no lo monto y punto, porke si lo hago es para meterlo en un rack y que no moleste al resto de aparatos, he probado esa inductancia y mete ruido a todo lo que se le acerque, asta el movil se vuelve loco si lo acerco.


 
Hola Magnetron.

Solo te comento que yo tengo mis etapas alimentadas con +/-70Vcc con bobina de nucleo de aire. El transformador grande y pesado (600VA), lo monte unicamente haciendo una doble rectificacion y doble filtrado (una para cada etapa), arriba de ellos (Racks) un amplificador de 50W Rms para los medios-agudos de mi sistema y arriba de este ultimo la etapa pre-amplificadora, con entradas de microfonos. Y no tengo inconveniente alguno con los ruidos. Espero que te sirva mi comentario.

Para Taca: Me alegro que decidas retomar el proyecto. Haz como yo, doble rectificacion y filtrado(uno para cada etapa) y asi no he tenido problemas. Saludos!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Definitivamente no se puedo alcanzar el objetivo. (Dirán, ¡Que rápido! ¿No?)
Me ha sido imposible tener los 2 amplificadores en un solo gabinete. Siguen los ruidos de interferencia, siseos y un leve zumbido de 60Hz (Trafo toroidal). Funcionan de maravilla, pero con ese ruido que se maximiza al poner la ganancia de entrada al máximo el sonido ya no sale "limpio".

Hice todo lo posible por mantener el montaje ordenado, los cables de potencia lejos de los de audio, lo más cortos y gruesos posibles, *fuente Con rectificación doble*, buen filtrado, condensadores cerámicos, entrada y salidas de audio aisladas del chasis, potenciometros aislados del chasis con carcaza puesta a tierra por medio de la malla del cable que viene del ampli, bobinas con núcleo (Chokes)...  Inclusive, hay una lámina en medio de los 2 amplificadores que impiden contacto directo entre los amplis   .

Síntomas: Ruido (Siseo) al poner la ganancia de los amplis a 3/4. Uno de ellos capta más zumbido y ruidos que el otro (El que capta más ruido se entiende está mas lejos de los cables de potencia y tiene el choke más cerca) y al mover los chokes de posición se aumenta o disminuye el siseo. La *DC* a la salida de los 2 amp´s es de unos 650mV.

Sistema:
Trafo toroidal 1500VA. 55/55VDC Rectificados
10,000µF por riel de voltaje (40,000uF totales)
Ampli en configuración de 57VDC. Mosfets IRFP250N. Choke 33uH@21A

Soluciones que quedan por hacer: Blindar la bobina, Blindar el amplificador, Todas las tiradas de cable deben de estar en el piso del chasis, más condensos de desacoplo, ¿Reducir la ganancia del ampli?, Entradas de audio balanceadas (Medio inútil, el que capta el ruido es el amplificador en sí, no la entrada), ¿Más capacidad de reserva?, Puesta a tierra ...

¿Que opinan? ¿Le seguimos a la lucha?  (Les soy sincero  OMGBBQFTW!!!)

Diego, ¿Como hiciste tu montaje?  Tienes algunas fotos guía???. Seguro has visto como está quedando el montaje que armé...


----------



## ejtagle

Tacatomón: Bueno, me parece que vamos a tener que tomar medidas drásticas de diagnóstico, para saber de dónde está saliendo ese ruido...
Lo primero que te sugeriría es desconectar la entrada de audio de uno de los amplificadores. Es decir, todas las pruebas tienes que realizarlas con ambos amplificadores alimentados en el mismo gabinete, tal como lo tienes hecho actualmente. Y tenemos que localizar la causa del ruido, y qué es lo que está recibiendo el ruido.
Por eso, la 1er prueba consiste en desconectar la entrada de audio (el cable) de uno de los módulos UCD, y puentear en la misma plaqueta la entrada a masa. Así suprimirás ese cable como causa de generación o recepción de ruido. Mete señal de audio al otro módulo, y si el ruido ya no está más, sabremos que el problema viene por el cable de audio, o algo relacionado al mismo (porque ambos amplis están alimentados!)
Si el ruido continúa, pienso que el problema puede venir por el lado de la fuente. Tener 2 rectificadores independientes aisla bastante las fuentes, pero no del todo. 
Sin embargo, no necesariamente el problema sea la aislación de las fuentes... Por ahí me pregunto si el tema no tendrá más que ver con un problema de oscilación de los capacitores de la fuente.
Desgraciadamente, si no tienes acceso a equipamiento de medición (un osciloscopio) es imposible saber a ciencia cierta si la cosa viene por ahí o no, pero, se pueden intentar varias soluciones.
Una de las cosas que se da cuando se realizan rectificadores capacitivos con valores altos de capacidad y picos altos de corriente es que, dependiendo de los capacitores exactos usados, éstos pueden empezar a oscilar. El motivo es que, tal como todo componente, en la realidad, un capacitor no es ideal, sino que contiene elementos parásitos. En el caso de un capacitor, son 2 elementos en serie: La resistencia serie equivalente, y la inductancia serie equivalente.
La resistencia serie equivalente es una resistencia extra (muy chica, bastante inferior a 1 ohm) causada por la estructura interna del capacitor. Digamos que es la resistencia de las conexiones internas del capacitor.
La otra cosa es la inductancia parásita que tienen las conexiones internas del capacitor. Da la desgracia que la capacidad del capacitor, junto con la resistencia interna y la inductancia interna forman un circuito resonante. Ese circuito resonante, excitado por los picos de corriente que entrega el capacitor al amplificador, puede hacer que la fuente oscile (por arriba de los 20khz, sin duda, y he visto oscilaciones incluso a 20 mhz!)
Los capacitores electrolíticos se caracterizan por tener resistencias serie relativamente altas, e inductancias serie relativamente altas, lo que empeora la situación.
Pero, ¡ Calma !... Los capacitores cerámicos, tienen, por lo general, mucha menor resistencia e inductancia parásitas... y menos capacidad también.
Por eso, yo siempre propuse la idea de usar capacitores cerámicos y electrolíticos en paralelo... Para tratar de obtener lo mejor de ambos mundos... Pero... Dependiendo de la combinación y características exactas de los componentes, por ahí, en vez de solucionarse el problema de resonancia, se magnifica...
Como detalle, estos problemas de resonancia no suelen darse en amplis lineales, porque no hay picos de corriente de alta frecuencia que puedan hacer oscilar los capacitores de la fuente... Pero, en el caso de los clase D, hay frecuencias de sobra, y algunas de esas frecuencias pueden ser justo las necesarias para generar la oscilación sostenida de los capacitores.
Bueno, después de toda esta introducción, vamos a cómo se soluciona una cosa así, si es que existe (con un osciloscopio se ve fácil, porque verías que la tensión de alimentación, en vez de ser contínua, tiene oscilaciones de alta frecuencia... pero sin el mismo, vamos a intentar adivinar un poco)
Para solucionar este tema, lo que se hace es una o varias de estas técnicas:
 -Agregar filtrado extra local a cada módulo UCD... No estoy hablando de capacitores grandes... Pueden ser cerámicos o poliester, pero tienen que estar en la entrada de alimentación de la placa. Eso cambia la frecuencia de resonancia de los capacitores de la fuente de alimentación, y con suerte, la frecuencia baje suficiente como para que no pueda resonar con la frecuencia de operación del UCD
 -Agregar inductores extra en serie a los diodos de rectificación de potencia... La idea es que los picos de corriente de rectificación no sean tan monstruosos y aislar la frecuencia de switching de un UCD del otro... y de esa forma, evitar la resonancia de los capacitores de la fuente...
 -Agregar SNUBBERS a la fuente de alimentación... Éste suele ser uno de los métodos que mejor funcionan. El snubber es simplemente un conjunto de un capacitor cerámico chico (10n, 1n, incluso 100p) con una resistencia en serie del orden de 47 ohms... puede ser menos... los valores exactos dependen de la frecuencia de resonancia, pero como no la sabemos, hay que experimentar un poco). La idea del snubber es evitar la resonancia, colocando una resistencia de carga en paralelo con el circuito resonante. En este caso, el circuito resonante está compuesto por los cables de alimentación (inductancia parásita), los capacitores del rectificador de la fuente (inductancia parásita y capacidad). Se la coloca a través de un capacitor cerámico chico, para que a la resistencia sólo llegue la alta frecuencia de resonancia, pero no la tensión contínua de alimentación. De esa forma no perdemos potencia en la resistencia. Por cierto, la resisntencia debe ser de carbón, para que sirva para alta frecuencia, como es este caso.
Bueno, se colocan snubbers entre +VCC y masa y entre masa y -VCC. Esto tanto en los terminales de los capacitores de los capacitores del rectificador de potencia, como en los terminales de alimentación del UCD..

Enfin, la verdad, sin poder medir las cosas, mucho más no podemos decir  ... Pero, experimentalmente, si alguna de esas técnicas funciona, te vas a dar cuenta sin dudas!

Saludos y mucha suerte! 

PD: Yo sigo leyendo el foro, lo que pasa es que usualmente, veo que el tema ha tomado vuelo solito, y no me veo en la necesidad de responder todo lo que se pregunta, porque ya muchas personas están dando los consejos correctos. Pero, en tu caso, me parece que viene bien intervenir un poquito


----------



## Tacatomon

Me parece perfecto lo que comentas EJ.

Falto agregar algo. Dependiendo de la localización del Choke de salida, hay mas o menos ruido. Hay veces que de plano suena como una TV sin señal. Lluvia. En pocas palabras, los extremos de los cables de la bobina la hacen de antenas...

Voy a tomar unas fotos detalladas del montaje: Fuente, Amplis, Cableado y entrada.
De verdad EJ, Muchas gracias por tu labor!!!

Saludos!


----------



## enzozt

ejtagle yo tambien tengo dos ucd en el mismo gabinete y con las entradas puenteadas a masa no hay ningun ruido pero me es imposible sacar el ruido con las entradas conectadas a la pc a un dvd a lo que sea que lo conecte empiezan los ruidos. Lo que note es que el ruido viene de las fuentes de audio porque colocando un capacitor ceramico de 680pf en las entradas rca se reduce pero no lo suficiente desde ya muchas gracias por este excelente amplificador lastima por ese molesto ruido

Queria agregar que tambien intente conectando un preamplificador en las entradas


----------



## AntonioAA

Pavada de monstruo has cread, Tagle!!! 
Gracias por tus acertadas intervenciones. A veces pienso que si hubiera facturado el tiempo que el dedique a esto .... lo que es la fiebre DIY !!

Yo tambien he observado que cambian las interferencias y ruidos segun el dispositivo que conecto a la entrada. Lo que mejor me funciona es una salida de auriculares de otro ampli.

Entrando con un preamplificador de bajo a veces me hace unos "batidos" de frecuencias extrañas....


----------



## joryds

enzozt dijo:


> ejtagle yo tambien tengo dos ucd en el mismo gabinete y con las entradas puenteadas a masa no hay ningun ruido pero me es imposible sacar el ruido con las entradas conectadas a la pc a un dvd a lo que sea que lo conecte empiezan los ruidos. Lo que note es que el ruido viene de las fuentes de audio porque colocando un capacitor ceramico de 680pf en las entradas rca se reduce pero no lo suficiente desde ya muchas gracias por este excelente amplificador lastima por ese molesto ruido
> 
> Queria agregar que tambien intente conectando un preamplificador en las entradas


 
Hola enzozt, con que tipo de fuente estas alimentando el amplificador Smps o Lineal ?


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá les adjunto fotos del montaje... Descansaré un poco con esto y el Lunes pondré en marcha algunas pruebas.
*¿Blindar con chapa de acero el amplificador ayudará?*... (Una especie de "Casita" donde salgan solo los cables del Amp y sobre-salga el disipador).





 





 

 





 

 





 

 





 



Saludos!!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pues yo cuando le conecto algo el ruido se va completamente, cuando conecto la salida de audio del pc empieza el ruido, pero si cambio de sitio la toma de corriente del pc el ruido se va, asi que es algo normal, me pasa con todos los amplificadores, la fuente de alimentacion del pc no puede compartir la misma toma de red que el resto de amplificadores y previos, enseguida se cuelan los ruidos, simplemente cambiando de enchufe el pc se soluciona todo, tiene que ser un enchufe solo para el.

Seguro que a muchos se les cuela ruido cuando conectan el pc y no se han dado cuenta del detalle de cambiar de toma de red,otra distinta o poner un prolongador solo para este en el caso de compartir el mismo enchufe que usan los equipos de audio.

tacatomon, a eso se le llama "jaula Faraday", yo lo he hecho con preamplificadores y funciona, tengo pensado hacer lo mismo con el UCD.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaula_de_Faraday


----------



## Nicog17

Hola a todos, estoy armando el ampli, pero me encuentro que no consigo capacitores de 47uF x 100V en mis placas viejas, ahora la consulta, ¿se puede reemplazar c18 (47uF) por 2 capacitores de 100uF 50V puestos en serie? Ya se que no me cuesta nada esperar hasta el lunes y comprar los capacitores que van, pero tengo muchas ansias de probarlo jejeje


----------



## enzozt

Tacatomon te informo que a mi me pasaba lo mismo con dos ucd en el mismo gabinete y sabiendo que el ruido venia de las entradas (porque puenteando la ficha de la entrada a masa de la misma desaparecian todos los ruidos) probe colocando un ferrite en tubito enrollado en el cable mallado de la entrada y guala desaparecieron. Es el mismo ferrite que tienen los monitores, tvs en unos de los cables que van al tubo ya que lo saque recien de ahi ojala los soluciones tambien vos vemos. Buensimo el ampli sin distorcion en agudos aun con extremos graves nos vemos

yo lo tengo con +-80vdc

ah los electroliticos tengo 2 de 10000uf por rama o sea 4 en total y un trafo toroidal de 1500va de frecuencia de linea (50-60Hz)


----------



## djwash

@@tacatomon

Te dejo una fuente publicada por luciperrro la cual no presenta problemas con mayor voltaje de entrada y anda bien, dejo PCB, y un preamplificador basado en algun proyecto de Rod Elliott.

Espero soluciones ese problema...

El PCB del pre no lo subo por ciertas cuestiones...

Enzozt: Yo le puse unos ferrites en forma de resistencia que saque de una placa madre de PC vieja, y no note diferencia, aunque no tenia ruidos antes de ponerlos  ...

Saludos..


----------



## enzozt

Nicog17 es lo mismo si los pones en serie si solo son electroliticos

djwash pero yo enrolle el cable mallado por dentro se me ocurrio porque lo vi en unos equipos aiwa ... a mi como les digo me funciono de maravilla pero yo lo pase por dentro del nucleo del tubito de ferrite le di como 5 vueltas a menos vueltas se escuchaban mas fuerte el sumbido asi que creo que se esta comportando como una inductancia o algo parecido nos vemos
igual si decis que ya no tenias ruidos no creo que cambie mucho. y la fuente switch se ve muy buena proximo proyecto!!!!

jajaja pense que era una fuente switch ni la habia mirado jajaja







como ese era proba aunque sea capas sirve como a mi me sirvio mira que le tenes que dar como cuatro vueltas sino se escucha muy poquito los ruidos pero se escuchan ... ya me tenian cansado esos molestos ruidos


----------



## djwash

Esos ferrites los vi en algunos equipos de musica y en un pre que subieron al foro aca. No con tantas vueltas, sino como los puse yo...

Y menos mal que viste bien que la fuente no es switching, es un regulador de tension...


----------



## electroconico

Nicog17 dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy armando el ampli, pero me encuentro que no consigo capacitores de 47uF x 100V en mis placas viejas, ahora la consulta, ¿se puede reemplazar c18 (47uF) por 2 capacitores de 100uF 50V puestos en serie? Ya se que no me cuesta nada esperar hasta el lunes y comprar los capacitores que van, pero tengo muchas ansias de probarlo jejeje



Hola Nicog 

Yo coloqué capacitores de 100uF/25v en vez de los de 47uF. Ningún problema por ahora y pues no debería haberlo 

Donde esta c18 solo hay 12v , fijate que estan 12v referente a -VCC y la salida ya regulada.
Si pones las puntas de tu Multimetro negativo a -VCC y el positivo al emisor del tip31 hay 12v o lo más cercano a ellos.Asi que con 25v min. anda bien.

Saludos!


----------



## Nicog17

Hola, ayer lo habia probado y me habia explotado ese capacitor, por eso imagine que llebaba mayor voltage, los cambie por los de 100uF en Serie y en 2 placas diferentes se me quemo la  pista donde entra de voltage negativo, las 2 plaquetas se me quemaron en el mismo lugar y ni idea por que. Saludos


----------



## electroconico

Nicog17 dijo:


> Hola, ayer lo habia probado y me habia explotado ese capacitor, por eso imagine que llebaba mayor voltage, los cambie por los de 100uF en paralelo y en 2 placas diferentes se me quemo la  pista donde entra de voltage negativo, las 2 plaquetas se me quemaron en el mismo lugar y ni idea por que. Saludos



Se me hace muy raro que te explotaran , pero más raro que se queme la pista.
Ve probando parte por parte como describió ejtagle , inclusive unos post más arriba esta detallado como comprobe la placa y componentes parte por parte.

Revisa que no haya un corto o algo.

Saludos!


----------



## andreiu

hola compañeros.ya por fin tengo mi ucd funcionanod 100%.mi problemilla es lo siguente.cundo le pongo un potenciometro en la entrada del ucd a poco volumen el sonido cambia muchisimo,ya que los agudos apena se escuchan.hay alguien de que le haya pasado esto?saludos


----------



## carlos sepulveda

amigos les quisiera hacer una pequeña pregunta que tanta eficiencia tiene un amplificador con mosfets `por ejemplo de tengo 100w disponibles en energia cuantos se convierten en potencia audible y que tanto en calor tambien quisiera saber los amplis con bjts.


----------



## Diego German

eso depende del tipo de amplificador que sea...

ahi te adjunto un link en el que esta esplicado  ..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/eficiencia-amplificador-32484/#post264303

saludos...


----------



## Nicog17

electroconico dijo:


> Se me hace muy raro que te explotaran , pero más raro que se queme la pista.
> Ve probando parte por parte como describió ejtagle , inclusive unos post más arriba esta detallado como comprobe la placa y componentes parte por parte.
> 
> Revisa que no haya un corto o algo.
> 
> Saludos!



Corto no vi, me parece raro que me halla pasado en 2 placas con componentes diferentes. Fue así: Puse la lampara en serie con el trafo en la entrada, conecte y encendio a maxima intensidad y luego de unos segundos bajo la intesidad, (a los 4 o 5 segundos de tenerlo conectado, se escucha un ruido, miro, y la pista quemada; ademas la lampara se volvio a encender fuerte) Me paso esto con 2 placas, la verdad no tengo la menor idea de que puede ser lo que me este pasando. 
 La unica manera que me parece posible que se me halla cortado esa pista es que se hallan conmutado los 2 mosfets a la vez, produciendose asi un corto entre la rama positiva y la negativa. ¿Puede ser esto posible? ¿Si es posible, por que el driver conmuto los 2 mosfets a la vez?
Lo estoy usando con la configuración para 400W a 8ohm. Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Nicog: ES POSIBLE que conmuten los 2 mosfets a la vez ( me pasó !! ) Fijate primero que todo la fuente de 12V del tip31...

andrieu: Fijate que hay un par de capacitores a la entrada... de acuerdo al valor de tu potenciometro , es probable que estes creando un pasabajos....


----------



## mono pibe

E=Nicog17;470307]Corto no vi, me parece raro que me halla pasado en 2 placas con componentes diferentes. Fue así: Puse la lampara en serie con el trafo en la entrada, conecte y encendio a maxima intensidad y luego de unos segundos bajo la intesidad, (a los 4 o 5 segundos de tenerlo conectado, se escucha un ruido, miro, y la pista quemada; ademas la lampara se volvio a encender fuerte) Me paso esto con 2 placas, la verdad no tengo la menor idea de que puede ser lo que me este pasando. 
 La unica manera que me parece posible que se me halla cortado esa pista es que se hallan conmutado los 2 mosfets a la vez, produciendose asi un corto entre la rama positiva y la negativa. ¿Puede ser esto posible? ¿Si es posible, por que el driver conmuto los 2 mosfets a la vez?
Lo estoy usando con la configuración para 400W a 8ohm. Saludos![/QUOTE]

Fijate en el diodo uf4004 de pronto este malo o son trucos ,la fuente esta bien confesionada,toma tu impreso y aplicale estaño por toda las pistas , los diodoe D1 Y D3, son los originales , el integrado 2110 esta bien colocado este tiene una guia buscala espero que te halla serbido de algo SUERTE MUCHACHOS......


----------



## djwash

@Nicog17: NO apliques estaño a todas las pistas, eso empeora las cosas, tenes que encontrar la razon por a que se quema la pista, no reforzarla...

Usa una lampara en serie con la entrada del transformador de 25W, eso reduce bastante la corriente disponible a la salida del trafo, y realiza el test que dejo ejtagle...


----------



## marke20

Gente tengo una pregunta, vieron que muchos amplis tienen la opcion de ir variando el valor de algun que otro capacitor (e incluso el material) de modo de obtener diferentes "estilos" de sonido. Por ejemplo en internet encontre esquemas del famoso "The Champ" y el autor del post decia que tal capacitor si era de mica hacia un sonido mas "brillante" y si era ceramico mas "gruñon" y que a sus ves se podia el valor del mismo dentro de un cierto margen de picofaradios. Solo eso, estaria interesante sacarle distintos matices a este mosntruito


----------



## Nicog17

Esta tarde reviso todo de nuevo, debe ser algun componente de reemplazo que use, por que en las 2 plaquetas que arme me paso exactamente lo mismo. Estoy usando una lampara de 100w y siguiendo lo leido en un post que hiso Fogonazo. Esta tarde cuando salga de la escu reviso todo bien. Gracias y saludos!


----------



## mono pibe

para nicog17...          lo mas probable es que tenga una pista  en avertura y poreso la falta una polaridad espesial DJWASH. creo que reforsando las pistas no complica nada , hasi repasa el proyecto  y puede conseguir la falla, y luego lo limpia con thenner para retirar sucio y conductividad, pon el montaje a la trasluz  y lo analizas bien ,......espero me comprendas.... SALUDOS


----------



## djwash

Si claro que comprendo la idea, lo que no comprendo es porque hacer dificil lo facil.
Es como si se te pinchara una rueda y la parcharas completa por las dudas...

Con que mire a trasluz y de cerca con una lupa ya se evacua la posibilidad de una pista cortada, es mas, probando con el tester se puede hacer lo mismo. y hacer todo lo que he dicho tomaria menos tiempo que estañar todo, limpiar puentes hechos entre pistas sin querer, revisar, limpiar, y capaz que levantas una pista con tanto calor. Y si estan los componentes puestos recalentas algun transistor, y si limpias con thiner hay algunos capacitores que no resisten en su base este tipo de solventes...

Mejor que el decida...

Las unicas pistas que se deberian reforzar son las de alimentacion hasta llegar a los mosfet, tip, bobina, y salida de altavoz...

Saludos...


----------



## ernestogn

a mi me parec que estañar una pista que se corta por exeso de corriente (sobre todo en un PCB diseñado por ejtagle) es mas o menos los mismo que poner fusibles mas gruesos de lo recomendado solamente por que se queman a cada rato! . 
me hace acordar al chiste de "estos fusibles que me vendiste son unaporqueria , los pongo y se queman apenas enchufo todo "...


----------



## marke20

Nico dijiste que era la rama negativa, se me ocurre desde mi ignorancia (corrijanme si estoy muy errado por favor) lo siguiente:

La pista por donde entra la corriente negativa si te fijas es bastante delgada en un punto, yo supongo que para que pasen casi 5 ampers por ella deberías estañarla un poco, quizas por eso recalento hasta quemarse.
Personalmente yo la estañe bastante y eso que con mi configuracion deberian pasar menos de 3 ampers por ahi.


Saludos y suerte


----------



## djwash

Si es verdad, no se porque ejtagle dejo esa pista tan angosta, igual se soluciona estañando, yo le puse un pedacito de cobre...

Cuando al fin lo hice andar (problemas con 2n5401), lo probe llegando al clip, en configuracion 200w 8ohm, sin estañar nada, y se calento toda la placa, en especial R15/R17, y no se quemo nada...

Sube fotos de las placas...


----------



## Tacatomon

ernestogn dijo:


> a mi me parec que estañar una pista que se corta por exeso de corriente (sobre todo en un PCB diseñado por ejtagle) es mas o menos los mismo que poner fusibles mas gruesos de lo recomendado solamente por que se queman a cada rato! .
> me hace acordar al chiste de "estos fusibles que me vendiste son unaporqueria , los pongo y se queman apenas enchufo todo "...



No es tanto Así Ernestogn. Si quisieras calar el amplificador a unos 900W tienes que reforzar minimamente esa pista y las demás relacionandas!.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Acá les vengo a comentar mis últimos detalles con el UCD doble.

He hecho de todo como podrán saber a lo largo de estas ultimas páginas y realmente ningún proyecto me había hecho *Pulir* tanto "Detalle"  
Inclusive, de nada sirvió la pantalla que se le hicieron a los amplificadores ...
Ahora, con los consejos que el Ing. me dijo que hiciera he logrado encontrar la causa del ruido.



			
				Eduardo José Tagle dijo:
			
		

> Lo primero que te sugeriría es desconectar la entrada de audio de uno de  los amplificadores. Es decir, todas las pruebas tienes que realizarlas  con ambos amplificadores alimentados en el mismo gabinete, tal como lo  tienes hecho actualmente. Y tenemos que localizar la causa del ruido, y  qué es lo que está recibiendo el ruido.
> Por eso, la 1er prueba consiste en desconectar la entrada de audio (el  cable) de uno de los módulos UCD, y puentear en la misma plaqueta la  entrada a masa. Así suprimirás ese cable como causa de generación o  recepción de ruido. Mete señal de audio al otro módulo, y si el ruido ya  no está más, sabremos que el problema viene por el cable de audio, o  algo relacionado al mismo (porque ambos amplis están alimentados!)



Más o menos hice esto así: Agarré y en lugar de *Conectar las 2 entradas de audio a la vez, solo conecté una y dejé la otra libre...* El ruido se esfuma. Solo algunos pequeños "Chillidos" que varían según el recorrido del potenciómetro. Pero el detalle es que el ruido principal que se nota muy mucho en ambos amplificadores se va.
Al parecer, al conectar los 2 Jacks las GND de entrada de ambos amplificadores hacen un bucle bastante grande, haciendo malabares de interferencias y des-estabilización de los módulos. Inclusive, se pueden dejar los jacks libres e intentar hacer un puente entre las 2 GND de las entradas de los amplis: Ruido, Ruido, ruido... 

Ahora la pregunta es ¿Como evitar que hagan ruido al conectarse las 2 fuentes de señal?
Algo medio Difícil ya que en cualquier fuente de audio, la GND local está siempre unida y en un punto se unificarán con la de los UCD´s provocando el desperfecto...

Que recomiendan hacer:
Será que usando Transformadores Individuales se corrija el problema?
Habrá que poner transformadores acopladores en las entradas de audio? ¿Paliará el problema?
Una Entrada Balanceada en cada UCD ayudaría?
Poner los módulos UCD´s en Gabinetes individuales sería "La Solución"?

En fin muchachos, se agradece bastante el apoyo que he recibido. Supera con creces todo lo que yo he podido hacer ayudando acá.
Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Tacatomon dijo:


> ....
> 
> Acá les vengo a comentar mis últimos detalles con el UCD doble....!


 
Hola amigo Taca, estuve observando las fotos. La diferencia con el mio, solamente es la posicion de las placas. Yo las tengo enfrentadas, con un a separcion de unos 5cm, y que todas las salidas queden lo mas lejos una de otra entre amplis. De esta manera tambien se separan mas las bobinas de ambos. Si quieres puedes probar, total, una prueba mas... Inverti las posiciones si podes, que queden las entradas de audio enfrentadas. Yo las tengo asi como mensione atras, hace mas de un año y no he tenido mayores problemas, creo yo que se debe a que la salida a la bobina (que es la que lleva la señal sin filtrar) puede estar interfirindo con el resto del circuito. Proba como te mencione y ver que sucede. Saludo y espero buenas noticias amigo


----------



## ejtagle

Tacatomón: Son muy buenas noticias!

Bueno, entonces ya sabemos que el problema es un bucle de masa a través de la malla de las entradas de audio - Posibles soluciones:

1) Unir las masas de los parlantes entre sí, con un cable bien grueso de una placa a la otra - Con la idea de que la corriente del ruido vaya por ese cable, y no por la masa de señal
2) Entradas balanceadas - o transformadores de aislación de audio - De esa forma no hay unión de las masas ni ruido
3) Tal como propusieron, capaz que unas cuantas vueltas del cable de audio por un núcleo de ferrite... con la idea de que el ruido de masa no pase de un ampli al otro
4) Transformadores independientes ... 

Seguro que hay otras soluciones, pero éstas son las que se me ocurren por ahora 

Eduardo

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> Tacatomón: Son muy buenas noticias!
> 
> Bueno, entonces ya sabemos que el problema es un bucle de masa a través de la malla de las entradas de audio - Posibles soluciones:
> 
> 1) Unir las masas de los parlantes entre sí, con un cable bien grueso de una placa a la otra - Con la idea de que la corriente del ruido vaya por ese cable, y no por la masa de señal
> 2) Entradas balanceadas - o transformadores de aislación de audio - De esa forma no hay unión de las masas ni ruido
> 3) Tal como propusieron, capaz que unas cuantas vueltas del cable de audio por un núcleo de ferrite... con la idea de que el ruido de masa no pase de un ampli al otro
> 4) Transformadores independientes ...
> 
> Seguro que hay otras soluciones, pero éstas son las que se me ocurren por ahora
> 
> Eduardo
> 
> Saludos!



Intentaré la primera opción: ¿El cable debe de ir de UCD a UCD o se puede hacer el puente donde están los Binding post?

Sería la opción más fácil. La otra sería la entrada balanceada... Pero le saco a las interferencias que pueda colarse por el mismo cto de la entrada balanceada.
Unas ferritas serían buenas para probar...
Y los trafos independientes... Bueno, por el momento, probaré las primeras.

Les cuento los avances mañana!
Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

El cable tiene que ser lo más corto posible, idealmente, de UCD a UCD... Por otro lado, la entrada balanceada también debería funcionar perfectamente, con la condición que los circuitos de entrada balanceada no compartan las masas (es decir, cada circuito va con la masa de su amplificador correspondiente)

Las ferritas son buena idea también 

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacato:
Podrías dibujar y subir un esquema de como son las conexiones de masa que tenés implementadas?


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> El cable tiene que ser lo más corto posible, idealmente, de UCD a UCD... Por otro lado, la entrada balanceada también debería funcionar perfectamente, con la condición que los circuitos de entrada balanceada no compartan las masas (es decir, cada circuito va con la masa de su amplificador correspondiente)
> 
> Las ferritas son buena idea también
> 
> Saludos!



Ok´s Probaré el Cable de puente entre Cada UCD. Lo hice con un caimán desde los binding post pero no paso nada... Lo probaré bien.
Si eso no sirviera, pruebo los toroides: Recomiendan alguno con ciertos parámetros? (AL, mezcla de material...)

Y de última, tengo un sistema de entrada balanceada de desecho de un ampli. Pudiese probar con el. Ya que para armar uno Ufffffff ya no quiero armar más cosas

El caso extremo: Transformadores independientes... Pero ¿Realmente funcionará? Tanto así como no necesitar lo anterior mencionado???????   

Probaré y les cuento...



ezavalla dijo:


> Tacato:
> Podrías dibujar y subir un esquema de como son las conexiones de masa que tenés implementadas?



Adjuntado!
No aparece las conexiones de Red, pero están bien hechas y con el cable pegado al chasis para reducir interferencias. Los UCD´s descansan sobre postes y no tienen contacto con el chasis _(Por confirmar, la última vez que los vi, no se hacía el contacto... ¿Que puede pasar si lo hacen?_ Confirmado. No hay contacto.)
Los jacks y los potenciómetros no tocan el chasis y tampoco las conexiones de salida.
El cable de señal de audio es del tipo blindado con malla+papel aluminio. 3 Hilos + Malla. Rojo=Señal; Azul=NA; Negro y Malla=GND. Solo la Malla está en contacto con la carcasa del pote...
La rectificación es doble. 
El síntoma es que al estar en contacto las GND de las entradas de audio aparece un ruido de fondo que distorsiona el audio de salida. Al mover los potes estos varían en frecuencia e intensidad... El ruido es como si se acercaran a una sub-estación de Energía acompañado de chillidos de fondo. _Cuando se conecta Un solo Jack de audio, el ruido de fondo desaparece_*, quedando los pequeños Chillidos que varían hasta desaparecer Moviendo los Chokes de salida.*
Creo que esto es todo el feedback XD...

Saludos!

*PS1: *Probé colocando el cable puente desde la GND de un UCD hasta el Otro: No hubo cambios, inclusive, el ruido de lluvia al final de recorrido del Pote aumentó...
Probé con los toroides: Una vuelta en cada cable de entrada de los UCD: *Algo,* el ruido sigue, pero la lluvia casi no está. Todo esto se presenta con los potes al final de recorrido... (El ruido es algo como el Zumbido de 60Hz, combinado con chillidos y un poco de lluvia de TV...).
Queda pendiente la Entrada balanceada y el cambio de trafos...
La puesta a tierra no está hecha: Es la respuesta a los problemas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

@Tacato:
1- No crucés los cables de salidas a parlantes con los cables de entrada de señal tal como has hecho en el esquema. Por más que estén a 90º se te va a inducir ruido.
2- Quitá la conexión de masa del pote al cable de señal! Estas armando un ground-loop gigante por el chasis. No conectés la carcasa de los potes a nada, dejala al aire, al menos por ahora.
3- YO quitaría los potes de ahí: estás armando un camino de señal de relativamente alta impedancia desde la entrada de señal hasta los amplis y eso aumenta la susceptibilidad al ruido. Se me ocurre preferible armar un pequeño buffer con operacionales, cosa de bajar la impedancia que mueve esa línea a algo de 100 o 200 ohms....y de ahí tirar el cable a los amplis....o directamente quitar los potes...
4- Si con esto no reducís el ruido (y sin usar puesta a tierra), meté una resistencias de alrededor de 10 o 15 ohms entre la masa de entrada y la masa del ampli...una para cada canal y probá que pasa....y contanos.


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> @Tacato:
> 1- No crucés los cables de salidas a parlantes con los cables de entrada de señal tal como has hecho en el esquema. Por más que estén a 90º se te va a inducir ruido.
> 2- Quitá la conexión de masa del pote al cable de señal! Estas armando un ground-loop gigante por el chasis. No conectés la carcasa de los potes a nada, dejala al aire, al menos por ahora.
> 3- YO quitaría los potes de ahí: estás armando un camino de señal de relativamente alta impedancia desde la entrada de señal hasta los amplis y eso aumenta la susceptibilidad al ruido. Se me ocurre preferible armar un pequeño buffer con operacionales, cosa de bajar la impedancia que mueve esa línea a algo de 100 o 200 ohms....y de ahí tirar el cable a los amplis....o directamente quitar los potes...
> 4- Si con esto no reducís el ruido (y sin usar puesta a tierra), meté una resistencias de alrededor de 10 o 15 ohms entre la masa de entrada y la masa del ampli...una para cada canal y probá que pasa....y contanos.



1.- Has de cuenta que los cables de señal, pasan por el Piso del gabinete, los de salida de altavoz están unos 3-5cm arriba de ellos. Una foto vale más... La pongo en instantes.

2.- Quitaré la malla GND de la carcaza de los potes. Como dato, los potes y las entradas Están Aisladas del Chasis en un marco de Baquelita.

3.- Conectaré la entrada directamente a la fuente de señal. Para ver que tanto se reduce el ruido. Al bajar la impedancia de la linea todo es mejor . Si mejora para bien, haré un pequeño preamp.

4.- Esta última opción: La hago con lo que ya he hecho (Los inductores, el cable puente de UCD a UCD...)

En estas últimas pruebas se hizo chicharrón el Mains Switch ahaajajaj, Los super picos del Toroide y esos 40,000uF son muy estresantes! 

Ya vuelvo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> 1.- Has de cuenta que los cables de señal, pasan por el Piso del gabinete, los de salida de altavoz están unos 3-5cm arriba de ellos. Una foto vale más... La pongo en instantes.


Seee...pero sin el chasis a tierra están como dibujados. Además, los que tienen que ir pegados al chasis (y retorcidos) son los de parlante, no los de entrada 



Tacatomon dijo:


> 2.- Quitaré la malla GND de la carcaza de los potes. Como dato, los potes y las entradas Están Aisladas del Chasis en un marco de Baquelita.


OK.



Tacatomon dijo:


> 3.- Conectaré la entrada directamente a la fuente de señal. Para ver que tanto se reduce el ruido. Al bajar la impedancia de la linea todo es mejor . Si mejora para bien, haré un pequeño preamp.


OK, pero probá lo otro primero...no queremos adivinar que es lo que pasa!



Tacatomon dijo:


> 4.- Esta última opción: La hago con lo que ya he hecho (Los inductores, el cable puente de UCD a UCD...)


Es el ultimo recurso, y hacelo con la configuración previa con la que tengas menos ruido.

El proximo paso en poner a tierra el chasis...y probar de nuevo...


----------



## Tacatomon

Probé La primera, desconectar la GND de la carcasa de los potes: nada... Sigue el ruido al conectar los 2 jacks...
La segunda: Directo los UCD´s a la fuente de señal... Lo mismo, sigue el ruido al conectar los 2 jacks.
GND a través de Resistencias... Testing... Mmm, Mal... Intercalando R´s de Bajo valor entre la GND de entrada de cada canal a la GND de cada canal de UCD... Mucho ruido del tipo Lluvia... Si desconecto un Jack Me manda tremendo zumbido a los canales de audio. 

Lo último que queda es cambiar  de lugar los cables, pero no va por ese lado. Simplemente al conectar las 2 GND de entrada de cada UCD se viene el problema... Ya no quisiera invertir en un Trafo de aislación ni problemas asociados a estos (Inducción de parásitas... Baja linealidad, pérdida de frecuencias bajas en modelos sencillos, Caros!!!) Ni mucho menos pensar en un Preamp o Line Driver Balanceado. Compartiendo el mismo chasis con los UCD´s se puede esperar todo menos un buen funcionamiento... Al menos, esto me da a entender la magnitud del problema... 

¿Probar trafos individuales servirá como una solución definitiva? ¿Tanto problema hace la unión de las GND de las entradas de los amplis? Está claro que el problema esta ahí!. Solo desconecto un jack y el ruido se va. El ampli sin audio se queda muteado y el otro sonando muy feliz!!!  :cabezon: He leído el tema del Sorenson de pies a cabeza para poder identificador a un user con la misma anomalía sin resultados...
¿Hace falta un filtro HP en la entrada de los amplificadores? La última vez que le puse uno al Peavey UCD800 variaba la frec. de corte con el potenciómetro mismo. No lo implementé de manera correcta o no funciona con este amplificador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Probé La primera, desconectar la GND de la carcasa de los potes: nada... Sigue el ruido al conectar los 2 jacks...
> La segunda: Directo los UCD´s a la fuente de señal... Lo mismo, sigue el ruido al conectar los 2 jacks.
> GND a través de Resistencias... Testing... Mmm, Mal... Intercalando R´s de Bajo valor entre la GND de entrada de cada canal a la GND de cada canal de UCD... Mucho ruido del tipo Lluvia... Si desconecto un Jack Me manda tremendo zumbido a los canales de audio.


Entonces no tenés un lazo de masa, tenés otra cosa, por que las resistencias hubieran quebrado el lazo y bajado el nivel de ruido.
Alejá los cables de parlantes de las entradas *y no dejés que se crucen ni que vayan paralelos ni cerca*. Probá de nuevo, por que me inclino a que es eso...


----------



## calafer

Creo que el problema del pequeño ruido de batido cuando se mueve el potenciometro es por la placa simple faz, tambien tengo ese problema y no lo he podido eliminar.
Estoy con poco tiempo pero quiero hacer una doble faz y comparar, para poder opinar en profunddidad.
Potencia y calidad sobra, hice muchas pruebas y todavía no solucioné este tema , con la nueva placa les comentaré si pude eliminarlo.

Saludos..


----------



## ejtagle

El problema suena a bucle de masa, pero no en el amplificador, sino, a través de la masa de la fuente de señal... Al menos, por todo lo que se describe. Ahora, fijense que no hay ruido si sólo se da señal a uno de los canales... Lo cual me hace pensar... con un sólo canal a máxima potencia, y el otro en silencio, el consumo sobre la fuente de alimentación es la mitad del máximo posible... ¿ No será un problema con la fuente ? ... ¿ Se da el ruido con el simple hecho de conectar las masas de las entradas entre sí, aunque no haya señal de audio ? ... Eso podría servir para descartar el tema fuente definitivamente...


----------



## enzozt

Tacatomon probaste colocar los ferrites en el cable mallado de la entrada pero bien cerca de la placa http://shop1.actinicexpress.co.uk/shops/partsforaircraft/images/catalog/ferrites_003_large.JPG

los tenes que probar bien ceraca de la placa por que sino no sirven mucho bue a si me sirvieron a mi para no tener ruido con dos ucd en el mismo gabinete.. y lo de los cables de parlante por arriba de los de entrada eso tambien me metia ruido proba sin cruzarlos osea una salida para la derecha y la otra para la izq


----------



## gca

Probaste usando dos fuentes de audio distintas?.

Saludos


----------



## mono pibe

TACA. preocupado por el problema√ , algo comun saca el trasformador  del gabinete con los capacitores ,nuevamente pruebas, sino teda,coloca otro trasformador puede ser que ese tenga problemas internos  de inducion,noce pero la tierra  de entrada de los dos ucd deben de ir juntas porque bienen de una sola fuente de señal ono , cambia las dos hembras de entradas por hembras metalicas , utiliza cable blindado blendex , la salida de los parlantes la parte negativas  mandalas a tierra del chasis, sino CAMBIA DE CHASIS parese una locura  pruebas ,ejtagle es grave el problema del amigo pero no imposible  creo que todos vamos aprender de hesta faya estoy emosionado por saber que proboca ese ruido AMIGO animo animo animooooo  ....SALUDOS ATODOS .....


----------



## Tacatomon

Es raro, por la forma en que se da el ruido, Les contaré la historia completa desde mi primer montaje de los UCD´s (Unas palomitas):

Cuando monté el Primer UCD (Se acordarán) eran 2 amplificadores en un gabinete... Trafos diferentes, Rectificado dual y capacidad de reserva.


 

 



Acá no tuve demasiados cuidados, Pero no pasó Nada!!! El montaje daba mucho que desear y funcionó de una!!! NO había ruidos, Si acaso algunos pequeños batidos con los potes a Full!!!  No tuve cuidados con la GND de los altavoces, Ni con los Potes, ni con los UCD´s y para acabar, los trafos no eran de igual potencia y tensión!!! 

Bien. Hasta ahí... Todo iba bien. Funcionó quizás unos 3 meses sin problemas de ruidos con altavoces caseros...

Luego vino querer meter el trafo original del Peavey CS800, y acá empezaron los problemas... Nunca pudieron quedar los 2 UCD´s dentro del mismo gabinete... Acá hice de todo (Como ustedes lo vieron)




 



... Y nunca se lograron unir los 2 UCD´s en el mismo gabinete, casi los mismos síntomas que en este nuevo caso. Al final, con el Peavey se dejó uno solo. Con esos 85V levanta cerca de unos 750-800W efectivos a 4Ω. Muy buenos y con una calidad de audio "Igual" a un AB.
De hecho, los problemas con el Peavey UCD no pararon ahí: A la hora de probar el UCD en los graves y un amplificador Clase AB con fuente conmutada, este último capta ruidos raros que antes no tenía, solo con el simple hecho de que se pongan en contacto los gabinetes. Este problema realmente no es grave, y con unos ajustes de puesta a tierra se van.

Luego por ultimo, este "necio" que tampoco quiere andar. Ahora con 55V de alimentación (Casi como la primera vez) los problemas siguen y no he podido paliar ese gran pequeño detalle.




 


No entro en lujo de detalles por que estos montajes y sus problemas están documentados a lo largo del tema.
Well, Sigamos



ezavalla dijo:


> Entonces no tenés un lazo de masa, tenés otra  cosa, por que las resistencias hubieran quebrado el lazo y bajado el  nivel de ruido.
> Alejá los cables de parlantes de las entradas *y no dejés que se crucen ni que vayan paralelos ni cerca*. Probá de nuevo, por que me inclino a que es eso...



Cuando se produce el ruido, cambiando la posición de la bobina se atenúan en momento, pero muevo los potes y regresan.
Podría ser lo que mencionas, que los cables sean la causa de los problemas de los ruidos que se inducen por algún lado. Por otro lado, los cables de entrada están bien mallados y de un calibre grueso... En fin. Con las interferencias no se juega. Veré si puedo modificar la estructura del cableado para hacer lo mejor posible en este plano.



calafer dijo:


> Creo que el problema del pequeño ruido de batido  cuando se mueve el potenciometro es por la placa simple faz, tambien  tengo ese problema y no lo he podido eliminar.
> Estoy con poco tiempo pero quiero hacer una doble faz y comparar, para poder opinar en profunddidad.
> Potencia y calidad sobra, hice muchas pruebas y todavía no solucioné  este tema , con la nueva placa les comentaré si pude eliminarlo.
> 
> Saludos..



Well, este es un problema menor comparado con el principal, Pero está ahí y resulta molesto. Peor aún si se desea que esté en el living de la casa .
El compañero Electroconico se hizo de unas placas de doble faz, habría que ver que resulta de sus pruebas para seguir su ejemplo.



ejtagle dijo:


> El problema suena a bucle de masa, pero no en el  amplificador, sino, a través de la masa de la fuente de señal... Al  menos, por todo lo que se describe. Ahora, fijense que no hay ruido si  sólo se da señal a uno de los canales... Lo cual me hace pensar... con  un sólo canal a máxima potencia, y el otro en silencio, el consumo sobre  la fuente de alimentación es la mitad del máximo posible... ¿ No será  un problema con la fuente ? ... ¿ Se da el ruido con el simple hecho de  conectar las masas de las entradas entre sí, aunque no haya señal de  audio ? ... Eso podría servir para descartar el tema fuente  definitivamente...



Sea lo que sea el problema, está ahí y ya me ha arruinado 2 de mis mejores montajes en mi vida. 
Problema con la fuente... Verás, el Toroide que se usa, es de un amplificador Melhart ME2400 (2400W modo puente 4ohms "Según") fabricado por AB International. Es para un amplificador ClaseH. Solo que en este caso se usa la linea secundaria "LOW" que rectificada lanza 55V en vacío. Con 10,000uF en cada rama de los amplificadores y condensos de 10nF, 1µF y 1nF como desacoplo... No se si sea motivo de problemas con la fuente. *Si se pone a trabajar con "caña" a un solo UCD, este suena lindo, fuerte y claro; y el otro módulo no dice NADA *
y *SI: El problema se da SIN conectar nada en las entradas y PONER un Caimán entre las GND de las entradas de los amplis, sea con o Sin Potenciometros...* Si conecta audio, este sale distorsionado...



enzozt dijo:


> Tacatomon probaste colocar los ferrites en el cable mallado de la entrada pero bien cerca de la placa http://shop1.actinicexpress.co.uk/shops/partsforaircraft/images/catalog/ferrites_003_large.JPG
> 
> los tenes que probar bien ceraca de la placa por que sino no sirven  mucho bue a si me sirvieron a mi para no tener ruido con dos ucd en el  mismo gabinete.. y lo de los cables de parlante por arriba de los de  entrada eso tambien me metia ruido proba sin cruzarlos osea una salida  para la derecha y la otra para la izq



Compañero, como puedes ver en las fotos, los coloqué, pero no obtuve resultados satisfactorios. Quizás me faltó más esmero, pero con el afán de sacarlo, quizás me mande cualquier cosa. Si ves algo en las fotos referente a los toroides que pueda ser de ayuda, sería bueno que lo detallaras más para ver la forma de implementarlo en base a tu experiencia.



KiuKIV dijo:


> Probaste usando dos fuentes de audio distintas?.
> 
> Saludos



Lo más seguro es que esta prueba de Positiva: Al no haber contacto entre las 2 GND de los UCD´s no se producirá la *Singularidad* que afecta al sistema. Lo probaré. Quizás y me equivoco y este amplificador me quiere ver en el Manicomio junto a Cacho  Por cierto ¿Donde andará que no veo que comente algo? XD



mono pibe dijo:


> TACA. preocupado por el problema√ ,  algo comun saca el trasformador  del gabinete con los capacitores  ,nuevamente pruebas, sino teda,coloca otro trasformador puede ser que  ese tenga problemas internos  de inducion,noce  pero la tierra  de entrada de los dos ucd deben de ir juntas porque  bienen de una sola fuente de señal ono , cambia las dos hembras de  entradas por hembras metalicas , utiliza cable blindado blendex , la  salida de los parlantes la parte negativas  mandalas a tierra del  chasis, sino CAMBIA DE CHASIS parese una locura   pruebas ,ejtagle es grave el problema del amigo pero no imposible  creo  que todos vamos aprender de hesta faya estoy emosionado por saber que  proboca ese ruido AMIGO animo animo animooooo  ....SALUDOS ATODOS .....



jejee, Pues casi todo lo que mencionas lo he implementado, si no con este amplificador, con el UCD800 anterior a este. El trafo es toroidal y de hecho, así es mejor por que hay mucha menos emisión de interferencias por zumbido de 60Hz.
La tierra de los UCD´s Ya las he unido antes sin cambios benévolos. Los jacks de entrada son metálicos. El cable que uso, aunque no es Blendex, Tiene buena pinta y además de la malla clásica, incluye papel aluminio 
¿Poner a tierra del Chasis las GND´s de los amplificadores? *Pues, no se si esto ayude... Pero en el Primer montaje que hice de un Par de UCD´s no tomé precauciones por que los Jacks de salida metálicos tocaran el chasis, al igual que las entradas
Será posible que poniendo todas las GND´s de I/O al chasis mitiguen el problema???

*No estoy decepcionado, ni abatido, ni cansado... Estoy Enojado por que el problema es más que nosotros... 
En fin, por ahí dicen: El que se enoja pierde... Y esto habrá que llevarlo con calma.
¿Le seguimos?  
Yo rompiéndome la cabeza y el amplificador haciéndome así: 



LOL
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> *Cuando se produce el ruido, cambiando la posición de la bobina se atenúan en momento, pero muevo los potes y regresan*.
> Podría ser lo que mencionas, que los cables sean la causa de los problemas de los ruidos que se inducen por algún lado. Por otro lado, los cables de entrada están bien mallados y de un calibre grueso... En fin. Con las interferencias no se juega. Veré si puedo modificar la estructura del cableado para hacer lo mejor posible en este plano.





Tacatomon dijo:


> Sea lo que sea el problema, está ahí y ya me ha arruinado 2 de mis mejores montajes en mi vida.
> Problema con la fuente... Verás, el Toroide que se usa, es de un amplificador Melhart ME2400 (2400W modo puente 4ohms "Según") fabricado por AB International. Es para un amplificador ClaseH. Solo que en este caso se usa la linea secundaria "LOW" que rectificada lanza 55V en vacío. Con 10,000uF en cada rama de los amplificadores y condensos de 10nF, 1µF y 1nF como desacoplo... No se si sea motivo de problemas con la fuente. *Si se pone a trabajar con "caña" a un solo UCD, este suena lindo, fuerte y claro; y el otro módulo no dice NADA *
> y *SI: El problema se da SIN conectar nada en las entradas y PONER un Caimán entre las GND de las entradas de los amplis, sea con o Sin Potenciometros...* Si conecta audio, este sale distorsionado...



Mirá Tacato, yo creo que el problema no es tan complejo ni tan dramático como lo planteás, pero hay que pensarlo un poco.
En base a lo que te he marcado, te repito, esto no es un problema de *lazo de masa*, sino que estás haciendo *una antena* con el circuito de masas de la señal de entrada, y eso, _*sumado a que cruzás los cables de salida de parlantes sobre esa "antena"*_, te está "realimentando" la señal de salida a la entrada...y lo hace con una suerte de Q variable en función de las resistencias que tengas en el circuito...los potes en tu caso.
Acá no hay magia , dejá de darle vueltas al asunto y sacá los cables de salida de la zona sensible a la interferencia. Es más, si tenés que cambiar el layout del gabinete para hacerlo, metele nomás, por que si nó, no vas a poder reducir/eliminar nada, OK?
Claro que es probable que poner dos fuentes separadas te va a "solucionar" parte del problema, pero un diseño malo...lo sigue siendo si no lo corregís, y en este caso, la corrección es muy costosa (poner dos trafos).
Si tuvieras el gabinete puesto a tierra (otro error el no hacerlo), podrías probar con capacitores entre las líneas de masa de entrada y la tierra del chasis, y eso, mas un loop-braker bien armado, podría mitigar el problema...pero te recomiendo empezar por donde tenés que hacerlo, por que cualquier fuente de señal tiene las "masas unidas", así que la antena la vas a tener siempre.

En cuanto al mallado de los cables, a la frecuencia que opera este bicho, con poner la malla no alcanza! Tenés que usar conectores donde la malla cubra la señal de entrada en 360º, tanto en la entrada como en el PCB, pero esto ya es otra historia.


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo calladito ( porque no tengo nada que decir ) y atento a las deliberaciones de los "monstruos" que saben... el problema de Taca es un problema de todos. 
Yo tengo batidos parecidos en una sola placa , pero la estoy por descartar ya que esa es la que me trajo tantos problemas . 
Viva el foro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Comentario extra:
Si vas a mover los cables de parlantes, antes de hacerlo probá retorciendo ambos cables de parlantes (señal y masa) con vueltas muy juntas, desde el PCB hasta los tarminales de salida. La idea de esto es confinar la radiación magnética de alta frecuencia a las cercanías del par de cables y no permitir que emita mas allá de esto.

Otra cosa por hacer es retorcer juntos los tres cables de alimentación de cada ampli por separado, esto es, retorces +V, GND y -V para el canal derecho y haces lo mismo para el izquierdo, con lo cual te quedan dos trenzas de cables de alimentación, una para cada canal. Esto atajaría la radiación emitida por los cables de la fuente...

*IMPORTANTE*: Esto no es garantía de nada, por que sin el osciloscopio (que no es el miembro del foro ) estamos adivinando, pero de todas formas hay que dar los pasos correctos antes de encarar soluciones drásticas.


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo mas triste ,  es que en este circuito es bastante dificil ver algo con el osciloscopio! 
Yo por ejemplo tengo un error termico ultimamente, a los 20' de funcionamiento empieza a distorsionar... no me ingenio la forma de ver que es lo que falla ya que esta todo contaminado de la alta frecuencia. 
Mi osciloscopio no es justamente un Tektronix sino un Hantek para PC ...no me salio caro pero tampoco es maravilloso( y es de 100MHz)

Otra:  Quise probar con un nucleo de ferrite, use uno de fuente de PC de buenas dimensiones... 7 vueltas de alambre esmaltado de 1mm ( el mismo que uso para la de aire ) , medi los 30 uH ... y tuve un ruido espantoso en el parlante... se habra saturado??


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> Comentario extra:
> Si vas a mover los cables de parlantes, antes de hacerlo probá retorciendo ambos cables de parlantes (señal y masa) con vueltas muy juntas, desde el PCB hasta los tarminales de salida. La idea de esto es confinar la radiación magnética de alta frecuencia a las cercanías del par de cables y no permitir que emita mas allá de esto.
> 
> Otra cosa por hacer es retorcer juntos los tres cables de alimentación de cada ampli por separado, esto es, retorces +V, GND y -V para el canal derecho y haces lo mismo para el izquierdo, con lo cual te quedan dos trenzas de cables de alimentación, una para cada canal. Esto atajaría la radiación emitida por los cables de la fuente...
> 
> *IMPORTANTE*: Esto no es garantía de nada, por que sin el osciloscopio (que no es el miembro del foro ) estamos adivinando, pero de todas formas hay que dar los pasos correctos antes de encarar soluciones drásticas.



Ok´s EZ, Todo entendido.

Que pasaría EZ, si *Aparte* de retorcer cables, los amago todos y los paso en la parte superior de la lámina que divide los 2 UCD´s? Se me hace más fácil hacer esto y el montaje queda más limpio ¿O es que no deben de tocar el chasis que se pone a tierra?. También ayudaría a no emitir mucha más interferencia. ¿Que opinan de los Filtros que tienen las PC´s que incluyen toroides a la entrada y condensos clase X2 desde las lineas hasta GND (Lo veo difícil, ya que para que funciona, hay que tener la tierra física) Igual y ayuda...

Mmm, también tengo una duda sobre como poner a tierra de la manera correcta la fuente de este montaje. Se que *No* debe de hacerse desde donde el TAP se divide a cada Banco de condensos... Y creo que debe de unirse desde cada unión de los puntos de GND de los banco de condensos y luego bajar al chasis en un punto simétrico... Corrijanme si le erré

En fin, me iré a trabajar un rato en el montaje.
Gracias por los comentarios y asesorías! 
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo mas triste ,  es que en este circuito es bastante dificil ver algo con el osciloscopio!
> Yo por ejemplo tengo un error termico ultimamente, a los 20' de funcionamiento empieza a distorsionar... no me ingenio la forma de ver que es lo que falla ya que esta todo contaminado de la alta frecuencia.


Lamentablemente, los amplificadores clase D deben ser tratados *casi *como se trata a los diseños de RF. Demás está decir que debés medir la señal luego del filtro si es que pretendés encontrar distorsión, pero por desgracia al ser un filtro de segundo orden, vas a encontrar la presencia de "portadora" (si es que puede llamarse así) en la señal de salida...tanto mas cuanto mas alta sea la potencia que estás obteniendo.
Cualquier otra cosa que intentes medir vas a necesitar instrumentos de alta velocidad y técnicas de medición algo "especiales"...

@Tacato:
En el punto que has marcado en el dibujo se coloca el loop-breaker, pero como no tenés puesta a tierra no va a "breakear" nada 



			
				Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> *Mmm, también tengo una duda sobre como poner a tierra de la manera  correcta la fuente de este montaje*. Se que no debe de hacerse desde  donde el TAP se divide a cada Banco de condensos... Y creo que debe de  unirse desde cada unión de los puntos de GND de los banco de condensos y  luego bajar al chasis en un punto simétrico...



Mirá acá: http://sound.westhost.com/project04.htm
También leé esto: http://sound.westhost.com/psu-wiring.htm#s7.0 

Después veo lo de poner cables sobre el metal que separa los amplis, por que desde donde estoy no hay acceso a Imageshack ni a Photobucket


----------



## Tacatomon

Entorchados los cables de alimentación y de salida de altavoz... Conviene dejarlos al aire y pegados a un lateral o mejor aún: pasarlos a todos por el piso del chassis?
Una cosa es estética y otra cosa es funcionalidad... Acá es muy difícil obtener las 2 cosas a la vez.
Por el momento, dejaré los cables al aire. Lo las entorchados posibles, de calibre grueso y que no tengan nada que ver con los de entrada de audio de los UCD´s.

Saludos!


----------



## RICARDO1

disculpen la ignorancia he estado leyendo este foro porque me llama mucho la atencion un amplificador de de alta potencia con dos transistores por hay vi una idea en la paguina 40 +/- de luisgrillo de este amplificador en modo Bridge. si es como el dice que con solo +/-40v es posible alcanzar los 800w
pero tuvo algunos problemas ¿seria mas factible armar dos amplificadores y conectar las salida
atravez de las inductancia al parlante? asi las salida de cada lado estaria retro alimentada eso si hay que invertir la señal de entrada de uno de los dos amplificadores ¿seria esto posible?


----------



## Tacatomon

Mas o menos así va la re-organización de los cables... Lindo ¿no?... 
Ahí se puede ver la división metálica entre un UCD y el Otro. Sin duda de algo ayuda además de sujetar los cables de tensión y salida de altavoz.

Saludos!

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Bueno, después de arreglar el cableado, entorchar lo más posible los  cables de alimentación de cada UCD y los de salida de altavoces... *Por fin he logrado un gran avance!!!  *
*













*Resulta ser que, después de arreglar el cableado. Conecté los módulos y empece a cablear las entradas de audio. Esta vez lo hice directamente: Desde los UCD´s hasta los jacks... *La diferencia es que, la malla del cable *(Que está a GND por parte de los UCD´s) *la dejé sin conectar.* Bueno, empece a probar... Y seguía ese molesto ruido de siseo mas zumbido de 60Hz magnificado... 
Así que, en una observación que hice, decidí juntar la Malla de los 2 Cables, Como se logra ver en las fotos... Y Listo *Ya no más ruidos feos!*
Como está directa la conexión, se escucha el clasico ruido de fondo de ganancia a full. Se nota más cuando la canción tiene un volumen bajo. Es algo Normal.
*El otro, es un ruido como chillido de alta frec. que aparece al desconectar uno o todos los Jacks.* Contra este ruido... Pues, veré que puedo hacer, quizás se arregle con un filtro HP de entrada a los UCD´s o unas ferritas en los cables de entrada internos.
Olvidé mencionar que el Siseo en Vacio, se puede aumentar o disminuir dependiendo de la posición de los choques de salida.

¿Que pasará si conecto los Potes? Se irá al Caracho de nuevo el montaje?
Un Buffer ayudaría a controlar la ganancia sin los problemas asociados al potenciómetro directo?
¿El propio Cto Buffer no se verá afectado por la RF de los UCD´s?.
¿Que otras cosas recomiendan hacer para mejorar el montaje.?

ufff, Menos mal que ya caminó esto... Estuvimos a punto de desarmarlo y guardarlo   
Gracias a todos los compañeros que siguen este tema! Sus comentarios me sirvieron mucho!
Pero esto todavía no acaba Eh!!!

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

Tacatomón: Creo que todo ha tenido que ver un poco... Posiblemente, el reruteo de los cables, y el entorchado de los mismos haya sido el factor más influyente en todo eso. Tal como dijo Ezavalla, al entorchar los cables, dejan de operar de antena irradiante Y además, disminuye el efecto inductivo de los mismos.
Por eso, al unir las masas de las entradas, ha mejorado 

El tema del ruido sin entradas conectadas, es porque bueno, las mismas captan la frecuencia de switching. Talvez, justamente, al conectar los potenciómetros, ese ruido se vaya (ya que opera de carga para la entrada)

Enfin, contanos luego cómo terminó quedando... Cualquier cosa en que podamos ayudar, avisá 

Saludos 

PD: Por cierto, el ampli realmente está quedando muy bien


----------



## marke20

La verdad te felicito Tacatomon, te esta quedando genial el montaje y te juro que incluso a mi que no te conosco me pone contento que hayas podido solucionar casi del todo el problema. Yo venia siguiendo el tema, en silencio claro porque mucho no podia ayudar jeje,

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Jejeej, Gracias compañeros. Definitivamente el ruido ya no existe como tal. Inclusive, puenteando las GND´s de los altavoces en los Binding Post Se cura mucho más!!!. Colocaré de nuevo el Puente que une las GND´s de los Módulos UCD´s como me recomendó Eduardo T.

Ahora, ajaja, Les dije que no se iba a acabar: ¿Que se puede hacer para mitigar el zumbido de 60Hz? Con este trafo es algo diferente que con los de chapa común. En vacío suena como si se acercaran a uno de esos Trafos de tierra que están en las calles...
Simplemente, Desconecto la clavija y *Se esfuma...* (Quedan cargados los condensos).
Yo pienso que por ahora va bien. Si corrijo todos los cables estará casi listo.
Probaré y conectaré los potenciómetros para que pasa con el ruido. Si vuelve, queda claro que hay que intercalar un buffer para cada UCD. Si va bien, perfecto!.

Saludos!!!


----------



## marke20

Gente les comento que acabo de probar los 2 modulitos que estuve haciendo por 100w 8ohms y andan geniaaal. Excepto por un zumbido de alta frecuencia que ya me comentaron que probablemente se causa de el inductor. Estoy tratando de conseguir alambre esmaltado y los toroides aun...

Dejo unas fotos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Gracias compañeros. *Definitivamente el ruido ya no existe como tal*. Inclusive, puenteando las GND´s de los altavoces en los Binding Post Se cura mucho más!!!. Colocaré de nuevo el Puente que une las GND´s de los Módulos UCD´s como me recomendó Eduardo T.


Viste que no hay que andar haciendo inventos raros antes de conocer el problema?
Bueno, me alegro que se mejorara el ampli con solo enroscar los cables mas un poco de ruteo a conciencia...es decir: a costo cero ...pero así son estas cosas...hay que tener un poco de maña y otro poco de experiencia...



Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahora, ajaja, Les dije que no se iba a acabar: *¿Que se puede hacer para mitigar el zumbido de 60Hz?* Con este trafo es algo diferente que con los de chapa común. En vacío suena como si se acercaran a uno de esos Trafos de tierra que están en las calles...
> Simplemente, Desconecto la clavija y *Se esfuma...* (Quedan cargados los condensos).
> Yo pienso que por ahora va bien. Si corrijo todos los cables estará casi listo.


Clavija = enchufe a la línea domiciliaria?
Si es así...esa prueba es mas falsa que tapón de arena ...si le quitás la alimentación de la red nunca va a zumbar...pero tampoco vas a poder usarlo 

Pregunta: el zumbido, es en los parlantes o en gabinete dado por el trafo???? Es decir, se escucha en el parlante (malo) o es ruido mecánico? 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Probaré y conectaré los potenciómetros para que pasa con el ruido. Si vuelve, queda claro que hay que intercalar un buffer para cada UCD. Si va bien, perfecto!.


Al no tener radiación electromagnética dando vueltas por ahí, es poco probable que te moleste....pero igual YO pondría un buffer 

PD1: Sacá el destornillador ese de arriba del toroide, por que no deja ver como lo has sujetado.

PD2: Subí una foto para ver como tenés ruteados los cables que salen del toroide a los rectificadores y a GND.

PD3: Sacá los cables que pasan entre las aletas del disipador! No queremos inducir ruido extra ni queremos que el calor pueda ablandar los cables y pegar un chispazo que te deje sin amplificador. Y cuando los quités, no te olvides de retorcerlos en la parte que liberaste .


----------



## Helminto G.

Enhorabuena tacato, ya era hora de que cedieran esos necios


Marke20 bonita placa


----------



## electroconico

En las pruebas que estoy realizando , cuando reproduzco una señal senoidal de 10KHz a 20KHz se escucha el zumbido pero en los mosfets , ayyy nanita , ahí si me dío miedo  .
Espero poder subir fotos del comportamiento de las señales.

Que bueno te de resultado el esfuerzo que le has puesto Tacatamon.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> Viste que no hay que andar haciendo inventos raros antes de conocer el problema?
> Bueno, me alegro que se mejorara el ampli con solo enroscar los cables mas un poco de ruteo a conciencia...es decir: a costo cero ...pero así son estas cosas...hay que tener un poco de maña y otro poco de experiencia...
> 
> 
> Clavija = enchufe a la línea domiciliaria?
> Si es así...esa prueba es mas falsa que tapón de arena ...si le quitás la alimentación de la red nunca va a zumbar...pero tampoco vas a poder usarlo
> 
> Pregunta: el zumbido, es en los parlantes o en gabinete dado por el trafo???? Es decir, se escucha en el parlante (malo) o es ruido mecánico?
> 
> 
> Al no tener radiación electromagnética dando vueltas por ahí, es poco probable que te moleste....pero igual YO pondría un buffer
> 
> PD1: Sacá el destornillador ese de arriba del toroide, por que no deja ver como lo has sujetado.
> 
> PD2: Subí una foto para ver como tenés ruteados los cables que salen del toroide a los rectificadores y a GND.
> 
> PD3: Sacá los cables que pasan entre las aletas del disipador! No queremos inducir ruido extra ni queremos que el calor pueda ablandar los cables y pegar un chispazo que te deje sin amplificador. Y cuando los quités, no te olvides de retorcerlos en la parte que liberaste .



Sabio Sabio EZ! 

Costo cero! Y que pensaba ponerle trafos de aislación... 
Por lo del zumbido, Si, es desde los altavoces. Apago el ampli y se va el ruido porque funcionan los amplis por unos 10Seg.
El toroidal se sujeta por medio de un par de Agujeros/Rosca de bronce que están abajo. Están incrustados en la resina negra que vez.

Fotos del ruteado de los cables de red...
Acá se ve un poco




Los cables Verdes y el Amarillo son el secundario más pequeño (El otro es de 85VAC )
Debí de haber alejado los cables de red de los que salen del rectificador. El otro rectificador está simétrico del lado contrario. Álbum

Por lo cables del disipador, No te preocupes, ya recargué el extintor  XD



marke20 dijo:


> Gente les comento que acabo de probar los 2  modulitos que estuve haciendo por 100w 8ohms y andan geniaaal. Excepto  por un zumbido de alta frecuencia que ya me comentaron que probablemente  se causa de el inductor. Estoy tratando de conseguir alambre esmaltado y  los toroides aun...



Lindo el montaje Marke!!! Lindos disipadores y la placa estañada se ve bien!. Y por las bobinas... Pues si ya no las encontraste Ya hechas... No queda más que armarlas. Lo duro va a ser encontrar un buen núcleo que no sature.



Helminto G. dijo:


> Enhorabuena tacato, ya era hora de que cedieran esos necios
> 
> 
> Marke20 bonita placa



Si H. Gris. Fueron bastantes horas de verdadero trabajo, el solo montar todo y al final que no ande, de verdad que te pone al brinco!




electroconico dijo:


> En las pruebas que estoy realizando , cuando  reproduzco una señal senoidal de 10KHz a 20KHz se escucha el zumbido  pero en los mosfets , ayyy nanita , ahí si me dío miedo  .
> Espero poder subir fotos del comportamiento de las señales.
> 
> Que bueno te de resultado el esfuerzo que le has puesto Tacatamon.
> 
> Saludos!



Ese tema del ruido en el amplificador... No lo se. Hay veces que puedo oír las frecuencias agudas de la música acerando el oído *Al amplificador.* En en el choke yo no logro oír nada... Quizás estoy algo deschavetado y capaz es al revés!

Saludos!!!


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno, tacatomón: Los 60 hz deberían ser más sencillos de curar... Usualmente, es problema de pasar algún cable de entrada de audio cerca de los cables de potencia del primario... También puede ser que,dado los picos de conmutación del rectificador de potencia, esos picos sean los que afecten al amplificador... pero serían 120 hz en vez de 60 hz... sobre eso, habría que encontrar la forma de atenuar un poco los picos... Mi sugerencia es
1) El tema del ruteo... Los cables de ingreso de potencia al transformador LEJOS (e incluso, retorcidos) de los cables de entrada de señal.
2) A veces se colocan pequeños capacitorcitos cerámicos en paralelo con los diodos rectificadores (1n/200v) .. la idea es absorver un poco los picos de rectificación... para que emitan menos interferencia
3) Un snubber entre los terminales del secundario del trafo, para evitar resonancias por conmutación
4) Obvio, pero, la fuente de audio está libre de 60 hz, no?

Enfin, los 60 hz deberían poderse sacar también del ampli

Mucha suerte, y me alegro que vaya andando finalmente!


----------



## djvirux

ejtagle tengo dudas existenciales, he estado mirando tu pdf del primer post y las medidas del documento no concuerdan al imprimir, sale como al doble de tamaño de lo que es el pcb, pero si lo reduces a los 6 cm de la placa se queda como muy pequeño el circuito. Mi pregunta es la siguiente, el pdf, las medidas de la placa estan bien, o las medidas son erroneas.

He revisado el post y no he leido nada al respecto, alomejor es que estoy un poco ciego y no lo vi, no obstante, gracias de antemano.


----------



## mono pibe

TACA ,me alegro  que tu ucd este en el camino del progreso , un poco de recomendocion no peca, animo, animo,amigo ......  SUERTE ....


----------



## calafer

Tacatomon me alegro que se esté solucionando el problema, yo lo tengo con un solo ampli, acercándome a 50cm se escucha el batido pero voy a trabajar para tener ruido cero, mi idea es poner 6 en un gabinete con 70W por UCD, me llevará tiempo, primero armaré una placa doble faz como dije anteriormente y comento como me fue.

Saludos


----------



## awaps

Hola a todos. Les cuento que el ampli funciona espectacular. Como siempre hay problemas de temperatura.JOJO.
En los IRFP250 esta todo en orden, pero los 2N5401 calientan demasiado. Se los voy a cambiar por los MPSA.. Hasta ahi todo bien..Ahora el tema es que el capacitor de 10uF (C6) llega hasta los 80ºC y no se que puede ser (porque nadie ah hablado de este capacitor, como un problema). Espero puedan darme una mano. Muchas Gracias a todos por su tiempo.


----------



## ejtagle

Para awaps: Si C6 calienta, es muy posible que te hayan vendido un D2 trucho... Asegurate que sea UF4004 (1n4004 NO SIRVE), y ante la duda, sustituilo directamente por un MUR120 ... 

PS: Si D2 es trucho, y no soporta adecuadamente la velocidad de conmutación del amplificador, tarde o temprano te va a producir una falla catastrófica del mismo


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Una pregunta , ¿Se puede modificar este amplificador para alimentar auriculares ?


----------



## AntonioAA

carlosjo : si vas a armar esto para auriculares ... te diria que esta loco! eso lo moves con cualquier porqueria...algun chip tda que hay de todas las potencias y colores.


----------



## SKYFALL

Tacatomon dijo:


> Jejeej, Gracias compañeros. Definitivamente el ruido ya no existe como tal. Inclusive, puenteando las GND´s de los altavoces en los Binding Post Se cura mucho más!!!. Colocaré de nuevo el Puente que une las GND´s de los Módulos UCD´s como me recomendó Eduardo T.
> 
> Ahora, ajaja, Les dije que no se iba a acabar: ¿Que se puede hacer para mitigar el zumbido de 60Hz? Con este trafo es algo diferente que con los de chapa común. En vacío suena como si se acercaran a uno de esos Trafos de tierra que están en las calles...
> Simplemente, Desconecto la clavija y *Se esfuma...* (Quedan cargados los condensos).
> Yo pienso que por ahora va bien. Si corrijo todos los cables estará casi listo.
> Probaré y conectaré los potenciómetros para que pasa con el ruido. Si vuelve, queda claro que hay que intercalar un buffer para cada UCD. Si va bien, perfecto!.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Yo tuve el mismo problema con mi amplificador, lo primero que hice para mitigarlo fue lo que dijo ezavalla de entorchar los cables, lo otro fue alejar lo mas que se pueda el transformador de las tarjetas de potencia, lo otro fue conectar la tierra general del sistema con el chasis, alejar los cables de entrada y de salida de el area circundante del transformador, y lo ultimo fue colocar un supresor de ruidos en la alimentacion de AC del circuito para atenuar un poco el ruido propio de la red de AC, lo de los condensadores en los diodos de la fuente tambien sirve.  

Saludos.


----------



## emurriper

yo tambien tube problemas de gnd, pero los solucioné con cables blindados y aterrizando todo al chasis


----------



## integradin

Hola gente es demasiado bueno este ampli 
Pero tengo una duda 
¿para sacarle el mejor provecho a este equipo que recomienda en la entrada algun pre ?¿ que pre recomiendan (alguno de calidad que se acople a este pedazo de equipo)?

Suerte


----------



## djjefferson18

Hola amigos, estoy teniendo problemas con mi amplificador si se supera el rango de + / - 60 v, muy cálido en el filtro y TIP31 y el calor también. si se debe poner el + / - 95v la TIP31 estalla, alguien ya había reflexionado sobre este tema, pero eso está bien, gracias a todos.


----------



## octavio2

Hola,yo estoy haciendo algo parecido,pero uso el microcontrolador atmega16u4 para generar una señal pwm para el inversor,el cacharro puede funcionar como amplificador clase D usando el conversor ADC de 10bits o como dispositivo usb audio .He hecho algunas pruebas con resoluciones de 8 a 11 bits y frecuencias de conmutación de 48khz a 192khz,el problema es que para mis oídos de 40 años siempre suena perfecto.Tengo la opción de usar 10bits a unos 160khz o 11 bits a 96khz.¿que es mejor?  
¿cual debe ser el 'duty cycle' máximo y mínimo?
He leído que el tiempo de conmutación debe ser lo mas pequeño posible.¿estará bien con 80ns?
El inversor es de poca potencia,ya que se alimenta con el bus usb (2.5w) aunque la potencia pico podrá ser algo mayor.El control del volumen se hará con un conversor dc-dc de tension de salida
regulable,asi no se perderá resolución al bajar el volumen.
Para el inversor utilizo los transistores
irlml2030pfb conectados directamente al microcontrolador,y para el lado alto los conecto
al driver fan7385 que tiene un tiempo de propagación de unos 160ns ,de hay viene el tiempo de conmutación .
¿que opinan?


----------



## Tacatomon

integradin dijo:


> Hola gente es demasiado bueno este ampli
> Pero tengo una duda
> ¿para sacarle el mejor provecho a este equipo que recomienda en la entrada algun pre ?¿ que pre recomiendan (alguno de calidad que se acople a este pedazo de equipo)?
> 
> Suerte



Si es bueno poner un previo a la etapa. Al tener acoplada una fuente de baja impedancia como lo es un Operacional, se deja meno lugar a las interferencias. Pero también está el problema de que se induzcan ruidos en el Mismo Preamp... Yo estoy por probar con un Previo Común y un *Line Driver Diferencial.*



djjefferson18 dijo:


> Hola amigos, estoy teniendo problemas con mi  amplificador si se supera el rango de + / - 60 v, muy cálido en el  filtro y TIP31 y el calor también. si se debe poner el + / - 95v la  TIP31 estalla, alguien ya había reflexionado sobre este tema, pero eso  está bien, gracias a todos.



¡Claro que hay problemas! Con esa tensión es peligroso trabajar con el TIP31C como regulador! Solo soporta 100V. Ve buscando otras opciones. Yo uso el BU406. Mira sus carácteristicas y busca algo similar. Además, Si estás usando con esas tensiones los mismos IRFP250N vas a ver mucho humo... Busca otros mosfets con un Mínimo de Vds de 250V.


----------



## djjefferson18

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si es bueno poner un previo a la etapa. Al tener acoplada una fuente de baja impedancia como lo es un Operacional, se deja meno lugar a las interferencias. Pero también está el problema de que se induzcan ruidos en el Mismo Preamp... Yo estoy por probar con un Previo Común y un *Line Driver Diferencial.*
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Claro que hay problemas! Con esa tensión es peligroso trabajar con el TIP31C como regulador! Solo soporta 100V. Ve buscando otras opciones. Yo uso el BU406. Mira sus carácteristicas y busca algo similar. Además, Si estás usando con esas tensiones los mismos IRFP250N vas a ver mucho humo... Busca otros mosfets con un Mínimo de Vds de 250V.



sí amigo que he cambiado el TIP31 por 13.007 y aún caliente y los FETs IRFP264 pero yo estoy usando el filtro de salida ta muy calentamiento. gracias

Etou tendo problemas de aquecimento com a bobina de filtro de saida ela aquece muito.

Estoy teniendo problemas con la salida de la bobina de calentamiento del filtro que se calienta mucho.


----------



## electroconico

Volviendo con las pruebas.

Alimentación de +-40v con 12000uF por rama.
irfp250
mpsa92

con los valores de componentes correspondientes paso lo siguiente.

La carga fue una red de resistencias a 4 ohms.

Al inyectar una señal senoidal de 60Hz y a volumen mediano va bien , al empezar a aumentar la amplitud de la señal de entrada hay un sobrecalentamiento de los transistores mpsa92.

Revisando en el osciloscopio a la salida(después del filtro,en la union LC).La parte alta de la señal senoidal empieza a deformarse , no se ve muy limpia a comparación de la parte baja.

Se escucha como un siseo "_sdsdsssdsdsdssssddsd_" con los mosfets.
Cuando la señal se empieza a deformar el rudio que describo aparece.En la imagén es más o menos lo que se aprecia en el osciloscopio.


Se volo el transitor Q2 y el zener de 12v por lo que también se reinflo el capacitor electrolitico c18.

Ya no revise más el circuito pero se ha de haber quemado también el ir2110,los mosfets parecen estar bien.

Al reproducir audio anda muy bien , un sonido muy bueno , pero el ir2110 se recalienta :/



¿Qué podría estar pasando que se truena al probar con la resistencia de 4 ohms?
No tengo muy claro porque se calienta el ir2110.

Sobre los transistores tal vez alimentalos con menos voltaje , aunque agregue otra fuenecita podrían estar más descansados.

¿Qué opinan??

P.D. en cuanto pueda , subo fotos de las señales.


----------



## mono pibe

electroconico, desde mipunto  alparecer los filtros de la fuente pueden estar si aceite si son usados o son de mala calida si son nuevos noce revisa la fuente de poder ,saludo muchachos


----------



## andreiu

hola.despues de bastante tiempo ya tengo mi amplificador funcionando.la duda que tengo es de si el ir2110 es normal que caliente un poco?gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

djjefferson18 dijo:


> sí amigo que he cambiado el TIP31 por 13.007 y aún caliente y los FETs IRFP264 pero yo estoy usando el filtro de salida ta muy calentamiento. gracias
> 
> Etou tendo problemas de aquecimento com a bobina de filtro de saida ela aquece muito.
> 
> Estoy teniendo problemas con la salida de la bobina de calentamiento del filtro que se calienta mucho.



De antemano si la bobina es de aire y no es multifilar, va a calentar con ganas. Esto es normall en esas configuraciones.
Las bobinas con algún núcleo evitan el calentamiento excesivo... Si son multifilares mucho mejor. El Choke que uso de filtro de salida, apenas y entibia.




electroconico dijo:


> Volviendo con las pruebas.
> 
> Alimentación de +-40v con 12000uF por rama.
> irfp250
> mpsa92
> 
> con los valores de componentes correspondientes paso lo siguiente.
> 
> La carga fue una red de resistencias a 4 ohms.
> 
> Al inyectar una señal senoidal de 60Hz y a volumen mediano va bien , al  empezar a aumentar la amplitud de la señal de entrada hay un  sobrecalentamiento de los transistores mpsa92.
> 
> Revisando en el osciloscopio a la salida(después del filtro,en la union  LC).La parte alta de la señal senoidal empieza a deformarse , no se ve  muy limpia a comparación de la parte baja.
> 
> Se escucha como un siseo "_sdsdsssdsdsdssssddsd_" con los mosfets.
> Cuando la señal se empieza a deformar el rudio que describo aparece.En  la imagén es más o menos lo que se aprecia en el osciloscopio.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 50534
> Se volo el transitor Q2 y el zener de 12v por lo que también se reinflo el capacitor electrolitico c18.
> 
> Ya no revise más el circuito pero se ha de haber quemado también el ir2110,los mosfets parecen estar bien.
> 
> Al reproducir audio anda muy bien , un sonido muy bueno , pero el ir2110 se recalienta :/
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 50535
> 
> ¿Qué podría estar pasando que se truena al probar con la resistencia de 4 ohms?
> No tengo muy claro porque se calienta el ir2110.
> 
> Sobre los transistores tal vez alimentalos con menos voltaje , aunque agregue otra fuenecita podrían estar más descansados.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan??
> 
> P.D. en cuanto pueda , subo fotos de las señales.



Los transistores pequeños calientan un poco... Mmm Puede resultar algo incómodo. Ya que en tu caso, son de montaje superficial ¿no?. Bueno, con 40V y las R´s de 2k2Ω unos 18mA circulan por ellos y viendo el SOA al parecer ya están cerca del límite térmico...  Por eso  pudo haber cedido Q2

¿Cuanta potencia sacas antes de esa distorsión?

El IR2110 levanta algo de temperatura. Es normal, para lo que hace y a las frecuencias que lo hace. Por si solo está capacitado para disipar 1.6W en versión DIP y 1.25W en la versión SOIC. Yo en las pruebas de 85V no encontré problemas con la temperatura.

Para descartar otro problema. Intenta arrancar el circuito con menos voltaje de alimentación (25V por ejemplo) y verifica temperaturas y distorsión.



andreiu dijo:


> hola.despues de bastante tiempo ya tengo mi  amplificador funcionando.la duda que tengo es de si el ir2110 es normal  que caliente un poco?gracias




Si, en el IR2110 es normal que el IC levante un poco de temperatura.

Saludos!


----------



## andreiu

bueno companeros hoy he tenido en marcha todo el dia el ampli enchufado y todo perfecto.estoy haciendo ya el preamplificador y en breve subire fotos.queria dar las gracias a todos de este for para el apoyo que me han dado.saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

andreiu dijo:


> bueno companeros hoy he tenido en marcha todo el dia el ampli enchufado y todo perfecto.estoy haciendo ya el preamplificador y en breve subire fotos.queria dar las gracias a todos de este for para el apoyo que me han dado.saludos



Cuantos UCD´s piensas hacer funcionar? Llegaron samples de operacionales y line drivers. Mi idea es un Operacionel en seguidor con ganancia 1 para evitar que la entrada del UCD vea alta impedancia del potenciómetro. En estos días venideros me pongo a platicar con la protoboard.


----------



## ejtagle

@ tacatomón: Sería mucho mejor si pudieras hacer una entrada balanceada... con 2opamps, podés lograr tanto la entrada balanceada como el control de volumen  -- Y así se eliminan los bucles de masa.. Como detalle, aunque no la uses a la entrada balanceada como tal, aún así tendrás las ventajas de la supresión de bucles de masa


----------



## electroconico

Hola Tacatamon y copañeros :-D

Las pruebas son usando el pcb de ejtagle.

Empiezo con +-25 hasta +-40 pero si siento mucho calentamiento del ir.llego a tener una temperatura de 70° antes de volar la fuente de 12v.
Los mosfets se quedan aproximadamente en 45°C
Será de revisar nuevamente algún detallito.

Lo raro es que se volo la fuente de 12v luego el ruidillo ese que da miedo .

Probaré con una fuente externa para los +12 del ir2110.

Tambíen busco una forma de reducir la temperatura en los transistores shift level.

He armado 3 amplis , en cuanto a sonido andan de 10.

Solo que al querer medir la potencia ya con un banco de resistencia de 4ohms siempre se muere algo  .

La última medición que logre hacer fueron alrededor de 3A máximos que circulaban por la resistencia de 4ohms el ampli alimentado con +-40V  antes de su destrucción .
LA frecuencia fue de 60Hz.

Los mosfets andan bien .Solo volo la parte que detallo.

Como dice Tacatamon , hasta aquí el feedbak 

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

la verdad que ami no me esta dando toda la potencia que deveria, como mucho estará entregando unos 100 watios a 8 ohmios, algo hice mal.

lo estoy alimentando con 63 0 63 voltios y cerca de 14 amperios


----------



## flashmax

Ayuda hice la pcb pero no me coenciden los componentes ..puede ser que este al reves?


----------



## FBustos

@magnetron27: pusiste las resistencias correspondientes tal como se indica en el pdf?


----------



## electroconico

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> la verdad que ami no me esta dando toda la potencia que deveria, como mucho estará entregando unos 100 watios a 8 ohmios, algo hice mal.
> 
> lo estoy alimentando con 63 0 63 voltios y cerca de 14 amperios



Siento que me sucede lo mismo.

Por fuente no me quedo corto ni filtrado.

-------------------------------------------
*¿Algún cambio si aumente el voltaje del lm311 de +-3v a +-5v ????*

O esta a +-3 para hacer compatible con la amplitud de salida que dan los equipos como mp3,ipod etc..???
Que dan +- 2.5vpp máximo


----------



## marke20

pablogross dijo:


> Ayuda hice la pcb pero no me coenciden los componentes ..puede ser que este al reves?



Para nada, si vos lo que hiciste fue imprimir esa imagen para despues plancharla directamente sobre la placa esta perfecto.
Fijate que el tamaño de la impresion sea exactamente  el mismo que se detalla en el PDF, sino nunca te van a coincidir los zocalos de los integrados por ejemplo, entre otras cosas.

PD: Estas soldando del lado contrario al cobre no?


----------



## awaps

ejtagle dijo:


> Para awaps: Si C6 calienta, es muy posible que te hayan vendido un D2 trucho... Asegurate que sea UF4004 (1n4004 NO SIRVE), y ante la duda, sustituilo directamente por un MUR120 ...
> 
> PS: Si D2 es trucho, y no soporta adecuadamente la velocidad de conmutación del amplificador, tarde o temprano te va a producir una falla catastrófica del mismo


 
Muchas Gracias Eduardo por tu valiosa ayuda.
Eh cambiado el diodo por un BYV27-200 porque el mur...no lo consigo.
Este trabaja a 25ns. Igualmente sigue la temperatura muy elevada en C6.
Gracias.


----------



## wallygar

ejtagle dijo:


> Bueno, he aquí la próxima encarnación de un amplificador UCD, pero esta vez sólo con mosfets canal N, escalable de 25Wrms (o menos) a 1250Wrms) ... ! -- Esta vez, estamos aprovechando, que al menos , acá en Argentina, el IR2110 se está consiguiendo a buen precio, y eso hace posible no volverse loco con drivers de mosfet discretos, y usar sólo mosfets canal-N... Y de paso, el amplificador anda a la una!................



     No habra otro integrado que se pueda usar en lugar del ir21110.-


----------



## Tacatomon

Existe el IR2113 como remplazo próximo y los recientes IRS2110 y el IRS2113 compatibles pin a pin.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

*Hola Oscar Monsalvo*



> Me tomé el atrevimiento de alimentar la fuente de corriente a través de una fuente con resistencia + zener de 15V y la disipacion de calor de los transistores asociados se redujo considerablemente. Lo hice porque pienso alimentarlo con la fuente de mi amplificador de graves de +-95Vdc y si se calientan con +-50V mucho mas con +-95v y sinceramente me preocupa que me deje tirado a la mitad de un baile.



*- Siempre seguiste alimentando la fuente de corriente con el zener-resistencia de 15v ???*



> Mi modificacion se basó en esto:
> -Leei en el data del IR2110 que su corriente en las entradas en estado alto es de maximo 40uA, así que bajé la corriente proporcionada por la fuente de corriente a poco mas de 1mA, claro respetando la tencion en estado alto que permanezca en un poco mas de 10v.



*Qué cambios realizaste compa?*

Yo subi el valor de la resistencia de 120 tambien las resistencia 2.2k  , alimentando con +-60v tengo aproximadamente 11v en las entradas del IR2110,el minimo que marca las especificaciones son 9.5v , así que supongo anda bien.

Falta que haga las pruebas físicas

P,D, en la imagen aparecen 2n5401 pero en realidad las pruebas han sido con el mpsa92

Saludos!


----------



## andreiu

Tacatomon dijo:


> Cuantos UCD´s piensas hacer funcionar? Llegaron samples de operacionales y line drivers. Mi idea es un Operacionel en seguidor con ganancia 1 para evitar que la entrada del UCD vea alta impedancia del potenciómetro. En estos días venideros me pongo a platicar con la protoboard.


hola.si estoy haciendo el gemini p700 que es justo lo que tu dices.saludos


pd: estoy haciendo 2 ucd.ya los tengo funcionando sin ruidos raros.saludetes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

@Tacato:
Y...? Que pasó con el amplificador?   
Terminaste de cablearlo??? Le quitaste todo el ruido de 50Hz????


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pienso que lo mas probable es que calculara mal las resistencias para alimentarlo con 63 0 63 voltios, igual use valores un poco altos por miedo a quedarme corto, quise darle margen para no dejarlo demasiado ajustado y quiza me pase y claro, ahora no me esta dando los 250 watios rms en 8 ohm, me dará como mucho 100 wattios y para mi eso es una miseria, la fuente da potencia de sobra y el banco de condensadores me da 64 000 uf, no me quedo corto en nada, encima son unos 14 amperios.


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> @Tacato:
> Y...? Que pasó con el amplificador?
> Terminaste de cablearlo??? Le quitaste todo el ruido de 50Hz????



Mmm, El amplificador anda parado. Llegó un IR2113 en versión SOIC  y lo teníamos con el IC del Peavey MonoBlock.
Moraleja: No pidan cosas sin ver fijamente la cotización!!!

Por cierto, si al Peavey Se le hubieran practicado las precauciones de este montaje: ¿Hubiese andado? Eran Casi 90V de GND a cada riel 

Saludos y dentro de poco les tendré noticias!


----------



## Fogonazo

pablogross dijo:


> Ayuda hice la pcb pero no me coenciden los componentes ..puede ser que este al reves?.....



El texto que figura en el diseño del PCB, ¿ Se lee correctamente (En el impreso) ?


----------



## flashmax

Fogonazo dijo:


> El texto que figura en el diseño del PCB, ¿ Se lee correctamente (En el impreso) ?


 la imagen esta bien, fue un error de la impresion!


----------



## electroconico

*¿ Cuál es la amplitud maxima de la señal de entrada para tener la potencia máxima de salida? ?*

No lo encuentro releyendo el tema , pero se que lo vi .



> Ganancia de tensión: Simplemente, llega a máxima potencia con 2Vpp de señal de entrada (se puede cambiar con una resistencia)


 :estudiando:

P.D. Voy a meter una fuentecita de 12v para el ir2110 y los transistores que se me vuela mucho esa parte.

[*] *¿Podría existir algún problema energizando con 12v el par diferencial de los mpsa92??*

Espero tener pronto el osciloscopio y compartir los resultados de las mediciones.
------------------------------------------------------------
Por cierto , el ampli jala bien(buen sonido y potencia) pero sigo con las pruebas de banco  y se me muere con la resistencia de 4ohms y señal de 60Hz.
Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Estuve haciendo pruebas con un preamplificador para ver si me daba la señal adecuada , y medi la tension a la entrada pero no la registré ... pero si mal no recuerdo era alrededor de 3V ( pico).

Con respecto a la fuente de 12V lo resolvi cambiando el Tip31 por otro de mas potencia y tension. Algun transitorio ocurre que lo vuelve fragil .


----------



## mono pibe

hasta el momento no etenido problemas con el amplificador , ya que lo utilizo en bajos y no en medios ni agudos si llego atener problemas no dudare en pedirles el favor a ustedes... saludo muchachos del foro...


----------



## Matt232

Que buen amplificador!! me viene perfecto para armarle al bajista de mi banda que no tiene amplificador... apenas junte unas monedas comienzo el armado y les comento como me fue!! Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estuve haciendo pruebas con un preamplificador para ver si me daba la señal adecuada , y medi la tension a la entrada pero no la registré ... pero si mal no recuerdo era alrededor de 3V ( pico).
> 
> Con respecto a la fuente de 12V lo resolvi cambiando el Tip31 por otro de mas potencia y tension. Algun transitorio ocurre que lo vuelve fragil .



Probaré con otro transistor a ver que sucede.
Debe de ser eso Antionio,un transitorio cuando lo exigo demasiado y estresa la fuentecita de 12v,lo más débil de ahí es el zener de 12v , aunquecon esa configuración no se le pide mucho.

A ver que resulta.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Si calculas lo que pasa por el zener , es muy poco, yo iba a poner uno de 1W pero no lo vi necesario.
El transistor que puse dice "C4106" , buscando , y si es lo que dice es un switching de 400V 7A...
Un poco grande , pero estaba ahi.


----------



## electroconico

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si calculas lo que pasa por el zener , es muy poco, yo iba a poner uno de 1W pero no lo vi necesario.
> El transistor que puse dice "C4106" , buscando , y si es lo que dice es un switching de 400V 7A...
> Un poco grande , pero estaba ahi.



Es lo que pienso cambiar , ponerle uno de 1W , no le veo mucho caso pero lo quiero probar.No veo porque se vuela el zener >_<.

*Tacatomo*n 

Has subido el voltaje de tus amplis?? leí que te funciono todo bien con +-55v.
Quiero llegar a los 400W para mover un pioneer ^^ de 12"



> I've finally managed to put together a pair of UCD's in a single chassis. The problem came from the high-frequency noise to connect the 2 audio. The solution was as simple as "gimped " DC cables and output as seen in the photos. The output Mosfets are IRFP250N, the supply voltage is 55VDC. Now the noise is minimal with some output DC, some 650mVDC ...
> The sound is GREAT! No different sounds to ear between Class AB.


----------



## Tacatomon

En efecto. Ahora se usará el amplificador dual con 55V y está el Peavey Mono que usa 85V y trabaja unas veces por semana sin problemas. En TODAS las pruebas que he hecho con los 3 Modulos UCD´s que me he fabricado con ninguno he tenido problemas de índole Técnica usando la PCB propuesta y los componentes adecuados. No explotan, no hacen humo, no se chivean, no salen corriendo...
Otra cosa son los detalles como el residuo DC a la salida y los ruidos e interferencias.

En el Foro DIY doy un poco de feedback para que se den cuenta de que el amplificador es bueno.

Saludos!


----------



## integradin

Aportazoooo eduardooo

Me intereso mucho la partes de amplis clase D pero voy a empesar con una version menos compleja y de menos potencia 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/

igual un geniooo


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ya le saque casi toda la potencia que tiene que entregar, hice una inductancia de nucleo de aire a  medida, y cuando lo probé conseguí encender las protecciones del altavoz,jejejejeje, lo malo es que el nivel de DC aumento un poco, pero creo que es por otra causa,el ampli ya no se achica a casi plena potencia, los agudos no distorsionan  y ahora me cuesta mas que empiece a sonar a "roto",cambiaré los condensadores electrolíticos, hay uno que se calienta, seguramente ese es el problema, tendra fugas.


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> ya le saque casi toda la potencia que tiene que entregar, hice una inductancia de nucleo de aire a  medida, y cuando lo probé conseguí encender las protecciones del altavoz,jejejejeje, lo malo es que el nivel de DC aumento un poco, pero creo que es por otra causa,el ampli ya no se achica a casi plena potencia, los agudos no distorsionan  y ahora me cuesta mas que empiece a sonar a "roto",cambiaré los condensadores electrolíticos, hay uno que se calienta, seguramente ese es el problema, tendra fugas.



Jejejej, Hasta que le diste a la perilla del volumen! La DC a la salida ha estado desde mi primer montaje... No he podido controlarla y a mayor voltaje de alimentación, mayor es la DC.
Otros compañeros han reducido la DC, con otras marcas de comparadores, aumentando la inductancia de la bobina, o colocando otros condensadores en la red de re-alimentación.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ahora que ya consegui un empleo mejorare mi taller y comprare componentes mejores y los que me faltan, no era cuestion de darle a la perilla del volumen, era la maldita inductancia, no era la adecuada, ahora esta que puse solo se entibia, el bafle con el que lo pruebo es un jbl eon 1500 y consegui que se iluminara por dentro, jejeje.


----------



## electroconico

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> ya le saque casi toda la potencia que tiene que entregar, hice una inductancia de nucleo de aire a  medida, y cuando lo probé conseguí encender las protecciones del altavoz,jejejejeje, lo malo es que el nivel de DC aumento un poco, pero creo que es por otra causa,el ampli ya no se achica a casi plena potencia, los agudos no distorsionan  y ahora me cuesta mas que empiece a sonar a "roto",cambiaré los condensadores electrolíticos, hay uno que se calienta, seguramente ese es el problema, tendra fugas.



*Que potencia obtuviste compa??  *

-----------

Por otro lado , leyendo la nota del iraudamp1 , creo que al hacer la pruebas de banco con una señal de 60 Hz me aparece el efecto bus pumping. Por eso creo que se me dañó la fuente de 12 V (zener-transistor).


Son cosas de probar, ahora si, el martes espero entrarle con el osciloscopio


----------



## AntonioAA

Vieron que la inductancia de aire no era tan mala?? 
Ahora, respecto de la DC a la salida, he tenido TODOS los problemas menos ese! 
Es bien simetrico el transformador?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

creo que el problema tambien es el transformador, no me da con exactitud los 63 0 63, la rama negativa me da 64,3 y la positiva 63, eso no es bueno.Está descompensado.

pues si la potencia del jbl es de 230 wattios rms calcula lo que pude conseguir cuando hice que se iluminaran los dos resistores que lleva dentro como protección (bombillas).


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> creo que el problema tambien es el transformador, no me da con exactitud los 63 0 63, la rama negativa me da 64,3 y la positiva 63, eso no es bueno.Está descompensado.
> 
> pues si la potencia del jbl es de 230 wattios rms calcula lo que pude conseguir cuando hice que se iluminaran los dos resistores que lleva dentro como protección (bombillas).




Si se acuerdan del tema, El autor mencionó que no hay mucho problema si la fuente de alimentación no está 100% simétrica. Hasta un 10% de variación es aceptable al no afectar el funcionamiento de la etapa.

Muchos post´s atrás mencioné algunas formas de controlar la DC a la salida...

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

he eliminado el offset, lo he bajado a 1mV, ¡¡¡he pasado de 0,5v a 1mV!!!incluso he conseguido 0,5mV pero se me mueve siempre que lo ajusto.Con mucho tacto incluso podria bajarlo practicamente a 0, pero asi ya vale, se nota la mejora y mucho.

Solo hay que fijarse en el datasheet del LM311!!!se me ocurrió porque los comparadores tienen ajuste de offset.


----------



## marke20

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> he eliminado el offset, lo he bajado a 1mV, ¡¡¡he pasado de 0,5v a 1mV!!!incluso he conseguido 0,5mV pero se me mueve siempre que lo ajusto.



Como has hecho compañero? yo tengo 0,4v a la salida. No es mucho, pero nunca esta de mas disminuirlo.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pues te digo que se ha marchado el ruido, solo me queda un poco de ripple, pero es culpa del trafo, esta mal, empieza a temblar el gabinete,jejeje.

                                                             PARA EL OFFSET:
1-desuelda la patilla 6 del LM311.
2-busca una resistencia variable, no un trimer.
3-suelda la resistencia a la patilla que soltaste y la patita que queda libre de la resistencia sueldala donde estaba la patilla 6 del lm311, bueno, en ese sitio todas las patillas van unidas a la vez desde la 5ª a la 8ª asi que sueldalo ahí.
4-ahora viene lo bueno : sin meter señal cojes un destornillador y vas girando esa resistencia asta que consigas el voltaje que mas te guste, pero tienes que hacerlo muy muy despacio y esperar a que se estabilice la lectura y asi progresivamente asta conseguir el menor offset.


----------



## adrian2008

jajajaj entonces que! esa idea de magnetron se me ocurrio fue ami, pero como soy empirico y no hablo tan tecnicamente como ustedes no me prestan atencion, jajajajaj lo descubri solo investigando sobre el datashet del integrado, y vi que tienen el ajuste del offset, claro que no lo hice con una resistencia variable, ero si la hice con una normal y me funciono, y pregunte alos que saben si se producia algun cambio en el ampli por esto, y no me quisieron responder, en espacial ejtagle que es el que lo diseño y es el que podia decirlo, se que aveces soy canson pero no es motivo para que me ignoren, ah y si querian saber yo pude descubrir algo especial en este ampli, pero por ahora me lo reservo, aun que deverdad que doy gracias por este proyecto, estodo.

saludos.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo me di cuenta mirando el datasheet y ahora que lo dices he visto tu post ahora mismo,no savia que lo habias comentado tiempo atras y no hace tanto,jejeje,no me fije, perdon, es verdad, segun el datsheet es uniendo la pata 5 y 6 con una resistencia variable, con una fija puede no variar mucho, dependiendo del voltaje y los valores que tengan los componentes del circuito, por eso lo de la resistencia variable, asi lo pueden hacer todos a su gusto.Y como me he fijado en otros amplis comerciales esa resistencia variable es del orden de 1kohm.

Al final ese detalle lo terminé averiguando yo mismo,jejeje, pero no uviera estado nada mal haberme fijado cuando tu lo posteaste.


----------



## ejtagle

para magnetron27: Efectivamente, uno de los métodos de corrección del offset es el que propones... Dependiendo del valor de la resistencia usada, puede ser bueno o no... Es importante que explique porqué... En el caso del LM311, el diseño tiene los pines 5 y 6 a +3v (vcc del lm311). El propósito de eso es aumentar la velocidad del comparador (de hecho aumenta la velocidad 4 veces, lo que disminuye la distorsión 4 veces!)... Pero, a cambio, aumenta el offset de salida del comparador. Agregar una resistencia al pin 6 corrije el offset, pero si la resistencia es mayor a los 33 ohms, disminuye la velocidad del comparador, aumentando la distorsion del amplificador. Qué tanto se note o no esa disminución de la fidelidad, bueno, depende del oído de cada uno.

 Hay otra forma de ajustar el offset sin esa pérdida de velocidad que es usable en este LM311: Aprovechar la misma corriente de offset del comparador para ajustar el offset de salida del amplificador. Se hace de una forma muy sencilla: 
 En el punto en que se unen las resistencias R7, R2 y C1, cortar la unión a la pata 2 del comparador, y unirla de vuelta, pero a través de una resistencia variable de 47k (potenciómetro multivuelta). Ajustándolo suavemente, podrán compensar el offset sin el problema de la pérdida de fidelidad que tiene el otro método.

Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

ooohhhh  muy bueno! si me imagine que produciria algun cambio en el ampli, aparte del offset, por fin se que cambios pruduce al despatar el LM, y que bien que aya formas de corregir el offset sin sacrificar fidelidad aun que ahorita no tengo este ucd en funcionamiento, sino que tengo la fusion, volvere a construirlo haber como me va,


----------



## MAGNETRON27

lo de la distorsion lo he notado, gane una cosa pero perdi en lo mas importante.Tenia yo mis dudas acerca de el cambio que hice, pero imaginé que se podria hacer de otra forma.

GRACIAS.

He hecho lo que dice EJTAGLE, no me sirve, si que bajo el offset, pero aumenta la "lluvia", sin eso casi no se escucha nada en el tweeter, pero cuando le bajo el offset aumenta mucho.

Como lo tenía yo no aumentaba ese ruido, pero ahora si.Así que lo dejaré como estaba, con 0,7 voltios.


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> lo de la distorsion lo he notado, gane una cosa pero perdi en lo mas importante.Tenia yo mis dudas acerca de el cambio que hice, pero imaginé que se podria hacer de otra forma.
> 
> GRACIAS.
> 
> He hecho lo que dice EJTAGLE, no me sirve, si que bajo el offset, pero aumenta la "lluvia", sin eso casi no se escucha nada en el tweeter, pero cuando le bajo el offset aumenta mucho.
> 
> Como lo tenía yo no aumentaba ese ruido, pero ahora si.Así que lo dejaré como estaba, con 0,7 voltios.



Eso es seguro, ya que el potenciómetro actúa de antena para captar el mismo ruido de conmutación del amplificador.

Ver el archivo adjunto 49237

En fin, eso se solucionaría integrando el balance de Offset en la misma placa. Pero eso implica un re-diseño completo de esta... Quizás con todo lo que debe de tener un amplificador de esta clase... Un PCB de doble faz, plano de tierra y componentes SMD. Pero desgraciadamente esto se sale de muchas manos.

La otra como les comentaba, es el Servo DC con un simple Operacional de Bajo ruido intercalado entre la Re-alimentación en el mismo punto que señala EJ. Así también se compensaría la DC pero implica re-diseño de la PCB.


----------



## ejtagle

Para magnetrón27: Era esperable, porque estás intercalando una resistencia de "alto" valor entre una de las entradas del comparador y la señal... Pero, debería poder solucionarse el problema... La compensación de offset sólo interesa para que la tensión media de la salida sea 0 volts. Por eso, coloca en paralelo con la resistencia que agregaste un capacitor poliéster de 100n, y deberías poder sacar el ruido, sin perder la compensación del offset - El capacitor en paralelo con esa resistencia evita que la misma capte ruido, ya que en alta frecuencia, el capacitor equivale a un cortocircuito. Por supuesto que el capacitor tiene que ir lo más cerca de la placa posible... De hecho, todas esas conexiones tienen que ser lo más cortas y lo más próximas a la placa posible  

Saludos
 Eduardo

PD: Para Tacatomón: Lo del servo para corregir el offset lo pensé varias veces, pero es simplemente mejor no tenerlo. Los diseños que los usan los tienen por problemas de matching de componentes discretos en la parte de baja señal.
 Dado que estamos usando un comparador integrado, el offset debería no ser necesario compensarlo, porque los transistores integrados dentro del comparador son exactamente iguales.
 Pero el diseño de este UCD tiene una pequeña "falla"... : Para que el offset de un comparador con entrada a transistores como el LM311 sea el menor posible, la impedancia que se ve de la entrada inversora del comparador a masa, debería ser igual a la impedancia que se ve de la entrada no inversora a masa. Eso es para que las corrientes de offset de las entradas del comparador generen la misma caída de tensión en cada una de las resistencias de entrada conectadas a esas entradas.
 Pero, en este diseño del UCD, una de las entradas ven aproximadamente 820 ohms, y la otra 47kohms.  Eso es lo que genera el desbalance que muchos están teniendo - y que para colmo, se amplifica por la ganancia del amplificador.
 Cuando hice el diseño, yo sabía de ese problema... pero, no podía bajar la impedancia de entrada de la señal de audio a 820 ohms, porque suele ser demasiado baja para lo que dan la gran mayoría de las fuentes de señal, sobrecargándolas.
 Tampoco podía subir la impedancia del divisor resistivo de la realimentación, porque si la impedancia es demasiado alta, empieza a captar ruido.
 Por eso, acepté que podría tener algo de offset a la salida (porque eso realmente no afecta demasiado el funcionamiento).
 Pero, luego de lo que se habló aquí mucho tiempo, y de algo que comentó adrian2008, me dí cuenta que era posible obtener esa igualación de las impedancias que ven las patas del comparador, lo que soluciona el problema del offset del mismo, sin perder ya sea, impedancia de entrada de audio, o aumentar el ruido captado por la realimentación... A veces cuesta un poco darse cuenta de estas cosas... Especialmente, porque si consideran el comparador como ideal, esa resistencia última que aconsejé para ajustar el offset que agregó magnetrón27 no cumpliría ninguna función, pero sí que la cumple en este mundo de comparadores reales... Y cuando magnetrón cuenta del problema del ruido que aparece, ahí me acordé que una resistencia así, tal como dice tacatomón, seguro actuará de antena.. Y para eso, la cura es un capacitor en paralelo, ya que la corriente de offset del comparador no circula por el mismo, pero actúa de cortocircuito para el ruido y la interferencia (SIEMPRE, la tensión media del ruido es 0, sino, podrían usar resistencias de generadores de energía térmica!)

 Ojalá que esto solucione este tema del offset en forma definitiva !


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo lo pense antes de poner el potenciometro, estaba seguro de que actuaría como antena, pero aún así lo monté, y como me lo olia procuré hacerlo lo mas cerca posible, corté las patitas del potenciómetro y lo soldé por la parte de abajo del PCB donde van las pistas, aún asi mete ruido.


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> yo lo pense antes de poner el potenciometro, estaba seguro de que actuaría como antena, pero aún así lo monté, y como me lo olia procuré hacerlo lo mas cerca posible, corté las patitas del potenciómetro y lo soldé por la parte de abajo del PCB donde van las pistas, aún asi mete ruido.


Y... ¿Ya probaste con el condensador que menciona Eduardo Tagle?

Entonces: No tiene mucho sentido Agregar el Servo junto con un re-diseño de la PCB para alojar los componentes extras? Si es así... Pues Que bueno!!! Me acuerdo del compañero Clemen que no pudo resolver del todo este detalle. Igual me incluyo.


----------



## chitobu

ejtagle dijo:


> Para magnetrón27: Era esperable, porque estás intercalando una resistencia de "alto" valor entre una de las entradas del comparador y la señal... Pero, debería poder solucionarse el problema... La compensación de offset sólo interesa para que la tensión media de la salida sea 0 volts. Por eso, coloca en paralelo con la resistencia que agregaste un capacitor poliéster de 100n, y deberías poder sacar el ruido, sin perder la compensación del offset - El capacitor en paralelo con esa resistencia evita que la misma capte ruido, ya que en alta frecuencia, el capacitor equivale a un cortocircuito. Por supuesto que el capacitor tiene que ir lo más cerca de la placa posible... De hecho, todas esas conexiones tienen que ser lo más cortas y lo más próximas a la placa posible
> 
> Saludos
> Eduardo
> 
> PD: Para Tacatomón: Lo del servo para corregir el offset lo pensé varias veces, pero es simplemente mejor no tenerlo. Los diseños que los usan los tienen por problemas de matching de componentes discretos en la parte de baja señal.
> Dado que estamos usando un comparador integrado, el offset debería no ser necesario compensarlo, porque los transistores integrados dentro del comparador son exactamente iguales.
> Pero el diseño de este UCD tiene una pequeña "falla"... : Para que el offset de un comparador con entrada a transistores como el LM311 sea el menor posible, la impedancia que se ve de la entrada inversora del comparador a masa, debería ser igual a la impedancia que se ve de la entrada no inversora a masa. Eso es para que las corrientes de offset de las entradas del comparador generen la misma caída de tensión en cada una de las resistencias de entrada conectadas a esas entradas.
> Pero, en este diseño del UCD, una de las entradas ven aproximadamente 820 ohms, y la otra 47kohms.  Eso es lo que genera el desbalance que muchos están teniendo - y que para colmo, se amplifica por la ganancia del amplificador.
> Cuando hice el diseño, yo sabía de ese problema... pero, no podía bajar la impedancia de entrada de la señal de audio a 820 ohms, porque suele ser demasiado baja para lo que dan la gran mayoría de las fuentes de señal, sobrecargándolas.
> Tampoco podía subir la impedancia del divisor resistivo de la realimentación, porque si la impedancia es demasiado alta, empieza a captar ruido.
> Por eso, acepté que podría tener algo de offset a la salida (porque eso realmente no afecta demasiado el funcionamiento).
> Pero, luego de lo que se habló aquí mucho tiempo, y de algo que comentó adrian2008, me dí cuenta que era posible obtener esa igualación de las impedancias que ven las patas del comparador, lo que soluciona el problema del offset del mismo, sin perder ya sea, impedancia de entrada de audio, o aumentar el ruido captado por la realimentación... A veces cuesta un poco darse cuenta de estas cosas... Especialmente, porque si consideran el comparador como ideal, esa resistencia última que aconsejé para ajustar el offset que agregó magnetrón27 no cumpliría ninguna función, pero sí que la cumple en este mundo de comparadores reales... Y cuando magnetrón cuenta del problema del ruido que aparece, ahí me acordé que una resistencia así, tal como dice tacatomón, seguro actuará de antena.. Y para eso, la cura es un capacitor en paralelo, ya que la corriente de offset del comparador no circula por el mismo, pero actúa de cortocircuito para el ruido y la interferencia (SIEMPRE, la tensión media del ruido es 0, sino, podrían usar resistencias de generadores de energía térmica!)
> 
> Ojalá que esto solucione este tema del offset en forma definitiva !



hola EJTAGLE una pregunta causa de mi desconocimiento en ucd cual tiene mas fidelidad el con ir2110 y dos mosfet del mismo canal o el circuito con solo el lm311 y tr de diferente canal? gracias


----------



## MAGNETRON27

con el condensador se solucionó el ruido, el ajuste del offset es posible sin alterar el sonido,perfecto, no hace falta complicar el circuito.Así que todos a montar el potenciómetro y el condensador.

Ahora solo me queda un par de problemas, conseguir hilo de cobre esmaltado mas grueso para la inductancia y cambiar el transformador, este hace vibrar asta la mesa de trabajo aun sin conectarlo al puente de diodos y banco de condensadores, y se calienta solo, por eso tengo ripple, está estropeado, seguramente tendrá pequeños cortocircuitos en el bobinado ya que además me marca mucho consumo cuando lo conecto en serie con la lampara.Esta se ilumina bastante, tanto como para poder leer.Y todo esto sin conectar el UCD, he tenido la suerte de probarlo con un trafo de una etapa que me trajeron para reparar, y cuando lo conecté si que dió practicamente todo la potencia, y riple ninguno, ya que tengo 62000uf y la gnd bien puesta y cable muy grueso. 

Tacatomon: como ves lo del servo sobra, asi que venga, pon ya la resistencia variable y el condensador, que en la sencillez está la esencia.....

Asi que con respecto al UCD el único problema es la inductancia, necesito hilo mas grueso, y del que tengo ya no me queda para hacerlo multifilar.

Muy bueno Ejtagle, en verdad es innecesaria la mariconada,perdon,jejeje, de usar placa dual y otras cosas en este montaje, tal cual está haciendo todo bien no hay ruidos ni falta ni sobra nada, bueno, sobraba el offset, pero eso ya es pasado,jejeje.


----------



## Tacatomon

Si Compañero, ahora es sencillo modificar el UCD para controlar la DC. Yo me fui a la grande con el servo y el re-diseño. En fin. Ahora, lo que hace falta para implementarlo en mis montajes, es conseguir un Trimmer Multivueltas de calidad. Recordad que por le potenciómetro pasa la re-alimentación en sí y tiene que ser de perdida un potenciómetro medianamente decente. http://mexico.newark.com/bi-technol...0klf/pot-trim-50kohm-12turn-10-thd/dp/15M3129

En fin, ya habrá tiempo para las mejoras! 
Prueben y comenten!!!
Saludos!


----------



## jllvmicrostar

hola amigos, felictaciones a todos ,el diseño esta quedando de maravillas. tengo la duda de si el amplificador andaria bien con una fuente switching a +-80 Vdc trabajando entre  50 u 70 Khz y como afectaria la frecuencia de conmutacion de la fuente  al amplificador udc en si mismo, obviamente no tendria el molesto ruido de 60 Hz , maravilloso, pero lo que me proecupa es que las switching genran gran cantidad de armonicos y no se si en uDC oscilara o realiemtara alguna de ellas y termine calentando.¿ que opinian?  me gustaria ponerla en marcha ya que el trafo para una potencia de 800 w es demasido engorroso y pesado y no lo consiente mi hernia , estoy pensando en una siwtching half o full brige aprovechando que ya estamos usando el ir2110


----------



## AntonioAA

Es posible que con esto me gane los insultos del Autor de este ampli:
Vieron que los muchachos de IR han sacado un chip que junta el comparador y el IR2110??
Es el IRS2092.
Me gustaria probarlo ( se consigue en Argentina !) . Mi gran duda es la siguiente: los transistores que recomienda IR son unos de audio inconseguibles... solo tienen dentro de lo que alcanzo a ver , una capacitancia muy baja respecto del IRFP250 . 
Se podrá adaptar?


----------



## Diego_eliasv

AntonioAA dijo:


> ...Vieron que los muchachos de IR han sacado un chip que junta el comparador y el IR2110??
> Es el IRS2092....


 
Hola Antonio. Aqui tratan de este circuito. saludos!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/classe-d-2000-watts-rms-41536/


----------



## marke20

Siguiendo el tema de la resistencia variable en serie con la patita del LM311. Noto que la misma tiene 3 patas y no dos... Que debo hacer con esta tercer pata? y el condensador de 100nF desde donde y hasta donde lo tengo  que conectar? Perdonen mi ignorancia


----------



## mono pibe

marke20 dijo:


> Siguiendo el tema de la resistencia variable en serie con la patita del LM311. Noto que la misma tiene 3 patas y no dos... Que debo hacer con esta tercer pata? y el condensador de 100nF desde donde y hasta donde lo tengo  que conectar? Perdonen mi ignorancia



 toma el centro de   la resistencia variable y unela acualquiera de los estremos y pones el condenso de 100n en paralelo y listo ....SALUDO .....


----------



## marke20

Entonces una patita del condensador la uno a cualquiera de la resistencia variable y la otra la pongo a masa?


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Me llegaron los pcb que mande a hacer,la semana que viene me estan llegando los componentes seguramente!


----------



## Nicko_2310

Buenas gente por lo que lei una vestia el amplificador, no veo la hora de armarlo (falta poco)....

Eduardo recomendas algun pre para cerrar el proyecto ??? O sacaras de esa cabeza un pre clase D jajaj
Hay 2 que me interesaron en el foro el rotel de mariano y el gemini PA700 (no me acuerdo del autor sorry) .... bueno escucho recomendaciones

IDIMEBAGI   muy bueno los pcb`s los otros 2 mas chiquitos que son ?


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Nicko_2310 dijo:


> Buenas gente por lo que lei una vestia el amplificador, no veo la hora de armarlo (falta poco)....
> 
> Eduardo recomendas algun pre para cerrar el proyecto ??? O sacaras de esa cabeza un pre clase D jajaj
> Hay 2 que me interesaron en el foro el rotel de mariano y el gemini PA700 (no me acuerdo del autor sorry) .... bueno escucho recomendaciones
> 
> IDIMEBAGI   muy bueno los pcb`s los otros 2 mas chiquitos que son ?



Los 2 mas chiquitos son un diseño de Ratmayor un usuario del foro,es un reemplazo para el PA0016 de Pioneer A-757 que ves justo debajo de los pcb,no veo la hora de que me lleguen todos los componentes!!!


----------



## crazysound

ejtagle dijo:


> Para magnetrón27: Era esperable, porque estás intercalando una resistencia de "alto" valor entre una de las entradas del comparador y la señal... Pero, debería poder solucionarse el problema... La compensación de offset sólo interesa para que la tensión media de la salida sea 0 volts. Por eso, coloca en paralelo con la resistencia que agregaste un capacitor poliéster de 100n, y deberías poder sacar el ruido, sin perder la compensación del offset - El capacitor en paralelo con esa resistencia evita que la misma capte ruido, ya que en alta frecuencia, el capacitor equivale a un cortocircuito. Por supuesto que el capacitor tiene que ir lo más cerca de la placa posible... De hecho, todas esas conexiones tienen que ser lo más cortas y lo más próximas a la placa posible
> 
> Saludos
> Eduardo
> 
> PD: Para Tacatomón: Lo del servo para corregir el offset lo pensé varias veces, pero es simplemente mejor no tenerlo. Los diseños que los usan los tienen por problemas de matching de componentes discretos en la parte de baja señal.
> Dado que estamos usando un comparador integrado, el offset debería no ser necesario compensarlo, porque los transistores integrados dentro del comparador son exactamente iguales.
> Pero el diseño de este UCD tiene una pequeña "falla"... : Para que el offset de un comparador con entrada a transistores como el LM311 sea el menor posible, *la impedancia que se ve de la entrada inversora del comparador a masa, debería ser igual a la impedancia que se ve de la entrada no inversora a masa*. Eso es para que las corrientes de offset de las entradas del comparador generen la misma caída de tensión en cada una de las resistencias de entrada conectadas a esas entradas.
> Pero, en este diseño del UCD, una de las entradas ven aproximadamente 820 ohms, y la otra 47kohms.  Eso es lo que genera el desbalance que muchos están teniendo - y que para colmo, se amplifica por la ganancia del amplificador.
> Cuando hice el diseño, yo sabía de ese problema... pero, no podía bajar la impedancia de entrada de la señal de audio a 820 ohms, porque suele ser demasiado baja para lo que dan la gran mayoría de las fuentes de señal, sobrecargándolas.
> Tampoco podía subir la impedancia del divisor resistivo de la realimentación, porque si la impedancia es demasiado alta, empieza a captar ruido.
> Por eso, acepté que podría tener algo de offset a la salida (porque eso realmente no afecta demasiado el funcionamiento).
> Pero, luego de lo que se habló aquí mucho tiempo, y de algo que comentó adrian2008, me dí cuenta que era posible obtener esa igualación de las impedancias que ven las patas del comparador, lo que soluciona el problema del offset del mismo, sin perder ya sea, impedancia de entrada de audio, o aumentar el ruido captado por la realimentación... A veces cuesta un poco darse cuenta de estas cosas... Especialmente, porque si consideran el comparador como ideal, esa resistencia última que aconsejé para ajustar el offset que agregó magnetrón27 no cumpliría ninguna función, pero sí que la cumple en este mundo de comparadores reales... Y cuando magnetrón cuenta del problema del ruido que aparece, ahí me acordé que una resistencia así, tal como dice tacatomón, seguro actuará de antena.. Y para eso, la cura es un capacitor en paralelo, ya que la corriente de offset del comparador no circula por el mismo, pero actúa de cortocircuito para el ruido y la interferencia (SIEMPRE, la tensión media del ruido es 0, sino, podrían usar resistencias de generadores de energía térmica!)
> 
> Ojalá que esto solucione este tema del offset en forma definitiva !



Ahora entiendo por qué disminuía el offset cuando conectaba una resistencia de 5k6 en paralelo a R14.

Gracias Eduardo Y Magnetrón27 por seguir experimentando y resolviendo pequeñas fallas.....

Apenas pueda (no va a ser muy pronto) voy a tratar de hacer el pcb con todas las modificaciones que me parecen necesarias.

Saludos a todos.......


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Una pregunta en mi inminente comienzo de armado de las etapas como alguno ya sabe tengo todo mi sistema triamplificado en con los Leea y los 18" de Roberto que son de 600w pero mas que nada el ampli de los low me queda chico,ahora tengo pensado armar algo para esos,la pregunta es la siguiente,que seria mas conveniente...armar el de 800w en 4 ohms y los pongo en mono o me armo 2 de 625w y los hago trabajar independientemente? aparte de que trabaje mas descansado cada ampli,es mejor los sub en mono o en estereo? que opinan?

Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Una pregunta en mi inminente comienzo de armado de las etapas como alguno ya sabe tengo todo mi sistema triamplificado en con los Leea y los 18" de Roberto que son de 600w pero mas que nada el ampli de los low me queda chico,ahora tengo pensado armar algo para esos,la pregunta es la siguiente,que seria mas conveniente...armar el de 800w en 4 ohms y los pongo en mono o me armo 2 de 625w y los hago trabajar independientemente? aparte de que trabaje mas descansado cada ampli,es mejor los sub en mono o en estereo? que opinan?
> 
> Gracias



Mira, Acá está algo con doble Filo.
Por un lado. Está armar 1 Par de etapas. Tendrás más rango en cada amplificador al ser independientes y en cierto modo trabajarán más descansados. Como desventaja al ser 2 Amplificadores, vas a tener que aventurarte a evitar los ruidos asociados al trabajar los 2 Juntos (Si es que los hay).

Y Viendo la otra opción del Amplificador Mono-bloque. Pues, tendrás que usar una buena fuente de poder, muy bien dimensionada y con reserva de energía de calidad. Con la desventaja de que si no se cumplen bien los requisitos de potencia @ 4Ω va a sonar feo.
Igual habrá que luchar un poco si el mono-bloque interfiere con las otras potencias (Si es que interfiere, en los 2 casos me ha pasado).
Si consigues tooodos los componentes sin problemas, adelante. Es una gran experiencia para la caja.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Well, vengo con noticias de los amplificadores. ¿Se acuerdan del Peavey Mono-Bloque. Pues ayer Explotó. El saldo: Mosfets en corto y corte en las pistas. Posible daño en el IR2113
Se lo atribuyo a que el IR2113 Ya no pudo con la Carga de Gate de los Mosftes de salida. Estaba probando el sistema "Medio Completo", Con este Amplificador en los bajos y otro UCD con las frecuencias Medias y altas. Se me ocurrió desconectar la señal de entrada del Amplificador Mono, pero se trabó el Plug y no salió por completo, danzo terrible zumbido... 2 Segundos y un chispazo. Llegué a oír las variadas frecuencias que no podían sacar los bajo en el amplificador y la bobina. Una Sobrecarga. En fin.
Capitulo cerrado por el momento.

Por lo pronto, siguen las mejoras para el UCD estéreo.
Este trabaja configurado para 57VDC según lo especificado. Se le agregará un Circuito de encendido a Triac, Ventilador (Posiblemente automático) y los Line Drivers balanceados de entrada por parte de un IC *INA2137.*
Acá viene la duda.
¿Como puedo aprovechar completamente las bondades de este IC?

Primero la Posición: ¿Donde pongo el circuito extra?
Siendo el INA2137 Doble, Tendré que cablear desde la entrada de señal hasta la plaquita, y de ahí hasta los UCD´s.
Esto lo puedo resolver usando los *INA134*. Cada INA cerca de la entrada de señal de los *UCD´s*.
Mi idea es que los únicos cables Largos van a ser desde la entrada del panel trasero hasta la localización de los *INA* (Así también se destruye cualquier ruido que se meta ADENTRO del chasis) y usar cables *Cortos* Desde la salida del INA hasta la entrada del UCD... 

Otra: ¿Donde van los potenciómetros reguladores de ganancia?
No pueden ir antes del mismo IC *INA* por que las entradas son balanceadas (Si, las entradas del amplificador van a ser balanceadas Reales, En forma de Jack 6.3mm Stereo) Y no pueden ir a la salida del *INA* por que ya no uso la bondad de la baja impedancia de salida para atacar el UCD directamente.
¿Acaso tengo que adaptar un Buffer con el control de ganancia desde el *INA* hasta el UCD?
¿De que manera sería la mejor implementación de estos circuitos extras?
Donde quiera que lo vea, tiene que haber un potenciómetro. Tendrá que ser de 10kΩ o menor... Más grande le estamos dando lugar a que se cuele Ruido por él. (El detalle no es Eliminar el ruido Externo, va mas por Cancelar el *Propio*ruido que generan los amplis )

Otra más: La fuente para los circuitos.
Me parece muy claro que no debo de tomarla de misma toma simétrica que tienen los UCD´s. Esta DC está "Sucia" con residuo Switching y sería pecado aún regulada y siendo así, no queda más remedio que usar un pequeño trafo extra que alimente a los preamp´s.
¿Es correcto? La clásica fuente regulada con transistores y Zenner´s o usando los reguladores 78xx y 79xx. Voy más por la Primera. ¿Que recomiendan?

Por último
¿Como puedo hacer que el UCD no "Meta" ruido a otro UCD en otro chasis o con un Clase AB? _(El ruido puede venir por la conexión física de chasis no aterrizados, aunque los chasis no se toquen, la conexión se comparte por medio de los cables_)
Me pasa que conectando el sistema completo, hay ruidos y chasquidos en los agudos que van al ritmo de la música. Juego con los chasis de los aparatos, interconectando unos con otros y en veces se va, empeora o viene y va...
¿Cual sería la solución a este problema?
¿Sería la puesta a tierra?
Y si en el caso de que no se disponga de una puesta a tierra en determinados lugares, ¿Habría una manera de tener un "Plan B" contra esas interferencias?

Por el momento, estaré planeando los circuitos y esperando juntar un poco de plata para reponer el Mono-Bloque Peavey y el IR2113 que le falta al UCD doble.

Saludos compañeros!


----------



## ejtagle

@ tacatomón:
 No veo demasiados problemas en alimentar el INA a partir de la misma fuente del UCD... Podrías usar 2 INAs, es decir, el INA137, uno para cada amplificador. Y la fuente de alimentación puede ser del mismo estilo que la que usa el UCD para el LM311 (zeners+resistencias+caps de filtro). 
 Eso sí, deberás tener extremo cuidado con el tema de las masas. 
 Si te fijás en la fig. 2 del datasheet del INA, tendrías 2 masas separadas: Una de ellas es la masa de potencia (unida a la masa de la fuente), que no va conectada al INA , pero donde van la masa de los zeners de regulación, y los capacitores de filtro de esos zeners.
 La otra masa, es la masa de señal, es decir, la masa de la entrada de audio del UCD, que va conectada a la pata 3 del INA exclusivamente. Las patas 6 y 2 van a la entrada de audio del UCD.
 Sobre el tema del potenciómetro, obvio va a la salida del INA. Pero podés usar un potenciómetro de 1k ... no creo que el INA tenga problemas para manejarlo, y al ser de menos impedancia, es mucho más dificil que se metan ruidos en él (masa del potenciómetro y carcaza del pote a la masa de señal del UCD, y aislada de la masa de potencia)

 El tema del ruido del UCD en otros artefactos... Bueno, es un problema de masas... y también puede ser un problema de irradiación de los cables de potencia del parlante y/o los de alimentación... Filtros de EMI, buena puesta a masa del chasis (preferible, a tierra real)... Aunque pienso que no debería ser tan complejo de eliminar...

Saludos
 Eduardo


----------



## kincho

Hola ejtagle, saludos desde España:
Estoy impresionado por lo de este diseño. Estoy tratando de maneja el pdf para hacer las placas y me resulta problemático, el tamaño de algunas pistas resultan muy finas y los bordes no se definen bien fotográficamente hablando. ¿Hay disponible algún tipo de archivo que resulte más manejable? no se... dxf o similar.
 Veo que la impedancia de los altavoces parece determinante para la elección de los componentes, ¿si lo diseño para 8 ohmios y se le carga con 4 será peligroso? Perdón si me repito con alguno que ya halla preguntado esto mismo pero no lo he encontrado. Muchas gracias y felicitaciones por el diseño,


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> @ tacatomón:
> No veo demasiados problemas en alimentar el INA a partir de la misma fuente del UCD... Podrías usar 2 INAs, es decir, el INA137, uno para cada amplificador. Y la fuente de alimentación puede ser del mismo estilo que la que usa el UCD para el LM311 (zeners+resistencias+caps de filtro).
> Eso sí, deberás tener extremo cuidado con el tema de las masas.
> Si te fijás en la fig. 2 del datasheet del INA, tendrías 2 masas separadas: Una de ellas es la masa de potencia (unida a la masa de la fuente), que no va conectada al INA , pero donde van la masa de los zeners de regulación, y los capacitores de filtro de esos zeners.
> La otra masa, es la masa de señal, es decir, la masa de la entrada de audio del UCD, que va conectada a la pata 3 del INA exclusivamente. Las patas 6 y 2 van a la entrada de audio del UCD.
> Sobre el tema del potenciómetro, obvio va a la salida del INA. Pero podés usar un potenciómetro de 1k ... no creo que el INA tenga problemas para manejarlo, y al ser de menos impedancia, es mucho más dificil que se metan ruidos en él (masa del potenciómetro y carcaza del pote a la masa de señal del UCD, y aislada de la masa de potencia)
> 
> El tema del ruido del UCD en otros artefactos... Bueno, es un problema de masas... y también puede ser un problema de irradiación de los cables de potencia del parlante y/o los de alimentación... Filtros de EMI, buena puesta a masa del chasis (preferible, a tierra real)... Aunque pienso que no debería ser tan complejo de eliminar...
> 
> Saludos
> Eduardo



Gracias por la respuesta Eduardo...
Acá hay algo que no entiendo.
La figura 2 del datasheet del INA134 muestra un agregado para compensar DC. ¿Esa es la que mencionas o me equivoqué de hoja de datos.
La pata 6 Es la Salida, Correcto... Pero la Pata 2, es una de las entradas diferenciales. ¿De ahí va hacia el UCD? Realmente no me cuadra mucho.
Suponiendo una entrada Balanceada Real y una Des-balanceada ¿A donde Van las Masas de esas entradas si no las puedo "Referenciar" a la misma de la de la entrada del UCD? 

En fin, voy a releer más y buscar referencias.
Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

Tacatomon dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta Eduardo...
> Acá hay algo que no entiendo.
> La figura 2 del datasheet del INA134 muestra un agregado para compensar DC. ¿Esa es la que mencionas o me equivoqué de hoja de datos.
> La pata 6 Es la Salida, Correcto... Pero la Pata 2, es una de las entradas diferenciales. ¿De ahí va hacia el UCD? Realmente no me cuadra mucho.
> Suponiendo una entrada Balanceada Real y una Des-balanceada ¿A donde Van las Masas de esas entradas si no las puedo "Referenciar" a la misma de la de la entrada del UCD?
> 
> En fin, voy a releer más y buscar referencias.
> Saludos!


 
En la hoja de datos del INA: http://www.selectronic.fr/includes_selectronic/pdf/Burr-Brown/INA137.pdf , página 8, "Application information", figure 2. A ese esquema me refiero


----------



## jotapkool

hola amigos tuve un pequeño problema con las resistencias metalfilm. no las consegui por ningun lado. solamente venden las de 5% de tolerancia. esto podria afectar el funcionamiento del ucd o la calidad del sonido?. o podria utilizarlas sin ningun inconveniente?. muchas gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

jotapkool dijo:


> hola amigos tuve un pequeño problema con las resistencias metalfilm. no las consegui por ningun lado. solamente venden las de 5% de tolerancia. esto podria afectar el funcionamiento del ucd o la calidad del sonido?. o podria utilizarlas sin ningun inconveniente?. muchas gracias.



Si puedes usar Normales 5%. Hay que leer el tema completo para no dejar que se escape ningún dato. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

He realizado un pequeño esquema de la posible implementación del Line Driver Diferencial INA134/INA137/INA2134/INA2137 para ofrecer cancelación a ruidos externos y el propio ruido que genera el Amplificador. A ver si no le erré en el esquema.

Saludos!

EDIT: Adjunto corrección del esquema. Agregada Resistencia 100Ω


----------



## marke20

Tacatomon dijo:


> He realizado un pequeño esquema de la posible implementación del Line Driver Diferencial INA134/INA137/INA2134/INA2137 para ofrecer cancelación a ruidos externos y el propio ruido que genera el Amplificador. A ver si no le erré en el esquema.
> 
> Saludos!



Tacato yo no entiendo bien del tema, pero si este proyecto se hace potable no dudes en postearlo, ya que estaríamos hablando de una cancelación definitiva de estos ruidos.
Saludos, gracias y suerte!


----------



## ejtagle

@tacatomon: El diagrama está ok, con un detalle: Unir la masa del INA (masa de la fuente auxiliar) con la masa de señal a traves de 100 ohms . Es porque sino, la masa de la fuente auxiliar quedaria flotante en relacion a la masa de señal, algo que el INA no soporta.

La entrada diferencia es compatible con una entrada de audio común, conectando la masa de señal a una de las entradas, y la señal en sí a la otra..


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> @tacatomon: El diagrama está ok, con un detalle: Unir la masa del INA (masa de la fuente auxiliar) con la masa de señal a traves de 100 ohms . Es porque sino, la masa de la fuente auxiliar quedaria flotante en relacion a la masa de señal, algo que el INA no soporta.
> 
> La entrada diferencia es compatible con una entrada de audio común, conectando la masa de señal a una de las entradas, y la señal en sí a la otra..



Perfecto Eduardo. Ya lo corregí.

Dentro de breve, estaré haciendo pedido del los integrados que faltan para poder terminar el UCD Stereo. Ya lo quiero escuchar! 

Ver el archivo adjunto 51651

Gracias por la ayuda Eduardo!!

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

el ripple que mete al ucd no es normal, cada vez es mayor,el trafo de mi fuente es un completo fracaso, cada dia zumba mas,asta el chasis tiembla, se puede sentir tocandolo y se calienta muchisimo, y no hay manera de ajustarlo, ahora le acercas una chapa de hierro a un lateral del trafo y esta se pone a vibrar como si de un timbre electrico se tratara, no entiendo como puede derivar tanto, tiene que estar parte del bobinado primario o secundario sin esmalte.

ya probe todo y nada, no se va ese ripple, aunque empiezo a pensar que puede ser una componente de continua, ya que traje hace poco mi maquina de soldar y antes donde la usaba no zumbaba y ahora zumba que es terrible y tambien se calienta, empiezo a creer que todos mis problemas son por culpa de la red electrica y no de mis aparatos, asta mi etapa comercial inter M zumba, aveces tanto que asta tiembla, otras veces no se la escucha, asique puede ser la red.

¿ustedes que creen?me parece que pierdo el tiempo haciendo pruebas con el ucd, el ripple no se va y encima me aparece en aparatos que no tienen nada que ver con el sonido.


----------



## Tacatomon

Intenta usar un regulador FerroMagnético. De esos antiguos que pesaban bastante. Esos ofrecen aislación galvánica y pueden eliminar posibles armónicos parásitos que vengan desde la Red. La otra es usar un Filtro de red, pero si el trafo está dañado... Muy poco puede hacer.
Yo intentaré con el filtro de red... Pero de acá a que me lo manden, fácil 3 Meses...

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ya tengo filtro de red que soporta unos 3000watios y da igual.

El ruido es mecanico y electronico, jamás vi un trafo que al hacercarle un destornillador este se quedara pegado como si un imán se tratase y eso que he tenido trafos estropeados que derivaban bastante, pero este no es normal y la maquina de soldar hace lo mismo desde que la traje a aqui, en el otro pueblo donde estaba esa maquina no sonaba nada, solo cuando soldaba.

Modifique la inductancia, la hice con alambre de 2,1 mm y ahora puedo girar el potenciometro un cuarto de vuelta mas sin que distorsione, bueno, sin que suene a roto, por que la distorsion del classe D es distinta.

Despues de esta mejora empiezo a darme cuenta que ese trafo no alimenta bastante o algo raro fuera del UCD está pasando.


----------



## mono pibe

​


MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> ya tengo filtro de red que soporta unos 3000watios y da igual.
> 
> El ruido es mecanico y electronico, jamás vi un trafo que al hacercarle un destornillador este se quedara pegado como si un imán se tratase y eso que he tenido trafos estropeados que derivaban bastante, pero este no es normal y la maquina de soldar hace lo mismo desde que la traje a aqui, en el otro pueblo donde estaba esa maquina no sonaba nada, solo cuando soldaba.
> 
> Modifique la inductancia, la hice con alambre de 2,1 mm y ahora puedo girar el potenciometro un cuarto de vuelta mas sin que distorsione, bueno, sin que suene a roto, por que la distorsion del classe D es distinta.
> 
> Despues de esta mejora empiezo a darme cuenta que ese trafo no alimenta bastante o algo raro fuera del UCD está pasando.



baja el trasformador y sumergelo en varniz dielectrico trasparente y luego lo espones al sol todo el dia y el dia siguente lo montas,mira greo que tu ripio biene dela bobina de 33µh ,el diametro del alambre de la bobina de salida (mas grueso) tiene que ser compatible con la corriente dela fuente  haz tu prueba del amplificador fuera de tu patrimonio para que salgas de duda deuna vez por todas.......SALUDO MUCHACHOS.......


----------



## ejtagle

@magnetrón27: O tienes un bobinado del transformador en cortocircuito, o tienes una instalación eléctrica en tu casa con muchos problemas... O tienes contínua en la línea de 220vac. Eso último sucede cuando las líneas están sobrecargadas o muy desbalanceadas (dado que la tensión monofásica no es más que una de las 3 fases de la tensión trifásica con la que se transmite la energía eléctrica). No necesariamente está el problema en tu casa, pero sí puede ser problema del proveedor de energía eléctrica.
 Este problema se nota especialmente con transformadores toroidales, que se saturan muy rápido si hay tensión contínua superpuesta a la alterna.
 Como prueba, puedes conectar el primario de tu transformador a través de un capacitor de poliester de 250vac 1uF o más. Por supuesto, con el transformador operando en vacío. Si deja de hacer ruido y de atraer objetos metálicos, bueno, el problema va por ese lado...


----------



## FELIBAR12

Tacatomon dijo:


> Perfecto Eduardo. Ya lo corregí.
> 
> Dentro de breve, estaré haciendo pedido del los integrados que faltan para poder terminar el UCD Stereo. Ya lo quiero escuchar!
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda Eduardo!!
> 
> Saludos!


 Habias visto este diagrama?


----------



## Tacatomon

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Habias visto este diagrama?


No lo había visto... Muy completo, pero usa más componentes que el INA134, ya que los operacionales están emulando la entrada diferencial.

Probaré con el INA y veré que sale.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Hola amigos.
Aquí intentando encarar bien este proyecto . 

*Cuando conecto la bocina esta suena muy bajo. 
¿Por dónde debo revisar? R7<--?  esta la tengo a 560 como marca el diagrama.
*

He armado una plaqueta para 400W@4Ω con todos los cambios que se marcan en el diagrama.
-fuente de +-60vcd
-10,000 uF por rama
-transistor mpsa92
-Inductor de 33uH@11.7A(de línea).
-Capacitor de poliestes 1.5uF@100v
-Mosfet irfp250
-diodo 1n5817
-diodo bootstrap mur120

A la salida tengo alrededor de 0.5vcd , conector un woofercito de 4Ω pero suena muy bajo,no hallo el problema :/ .

El inductor se pone algo caliente pero se puede tocar sin quemarse. *Se calienta mucho :&*
El ir2110 se pone caliente también, no se me hace normal ese calentamiento   que podría ser??
Transistor Q2 calienta demasiado.

El volumen lo puse casi al máximo que entrega aproximadamente 2.5vpp.

Adjunto algunas imágenes de la salida antes y despúes del inductor.


Falta que suba las imágenes de la señal del gate de los mosfets y  señal de entrada.

Si necesitan que capture algun dato con el osciloscopio pues aca estamos para darle duro al ampli.

Adjunto imágenes de la señal que llega al gate de cada mosfet.
Como ven esta muy sucia :cabezon:


----------



## crazysound

Hola electronico, podrías postear el archivo original de esa simulación? Qué programa usás?

Saludos....


----------



## RSelectronic

Donde compraste el IR2110 (Argentina) ??


----------



## Tacatomon

crazysound dijo:


> Hola electronico, podrías postear el archivo original de esa simulación? Qué programa usás?
> 
> Saludos....



Está comparando el diagrama con las medidas que obtiene en la vida real. Por ahí leí de aun compañero que uso Simetrix para simular el UCD.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

crazysound dijo:


> Hola electronico, podrías postear el archivo original de esa simulación? Qué programa usás?
> 
> Saludos....



Son los pantallazos del osciloscopio.Puedes simular con el LTspice es gratis y esta muy bueno.

*Lo comento más arriba, es que tengo muy bajo volumen  y esas son las señales que tengo al momento.

Que podría estar pasando?*

--------------------------------------


----------



## MAGNETRON27

lo de que hay continua en la red es muy probable, tengo tres toroidales en perfecto estado y en ocasiones meten zumbidos muy fuertes durante unos segundos, luego se atenua un poco asta que vuelve a comenzar de nuevo.Hoy estube soldando con la soldadora de arco y apenas se escuchaba el transformador aunque a ultima hora empezo a zumbar brutalmente y el toroidal de la etapa comercial también.

La inductancia la tengo hecha con alambre de 2,1 mm, la fuente en teoria suministra 12 amperios.

Es un asco trabajar así.Esas tres posibilidades que menciona Ejtagle ya habia pensado en ellas, sobre todo lo del corto en el bobinado del trafo.Haré las pruebas pertinentes para ir descartando, seguro que el UCD no es el culpable.


----------



## ejtagle

Efectivamente, están oscilando los gates de los mosfets. Eso no debería estar pasando. Asegurate 1ro que la tensión de la fuente flotante entre patas 6 y 5 del IR2110 sea estable. No debe de tener oscilaciones. Lo 2o sería disminuir las resistencias de los snubbers a 10 ohms... Por cierto, esas resistencias deben ser de carbón y no inductivas. Los capacitores de los snubbers deben ser cerámicos sí o sí.
Además puede que haya algún problema con la fuente de alimentación. No vendría de mas verificar el ripple de la misma  EN EL UCD.

Mientras no se elimine la oscilación, vas a tener calentamiento... Sin embargo, nada de eso explica que no tenga suficiente volumen el amplificador.

Un detalle... cuidado con las oscilaciones en el gate.. pueden llegar a ser las puntas del osciloscopio las que lo causen...

Saludos, 
 Eduardo

PS: Tenemos el mismo Osciloscopio ...  -- Lo conseguí muy barato hace algunos años 



electroconico dijo:


> Hola amigos.
> Aquí intentando encarar bien este proyecto .
> 
> *Cuando conecto la bocina esta suena muy bajo.
> ¿Por dónde debo revisar? R7<--?  esta la tengo a 560 como marca el diagrama.
> *
> 
> He armado una plaqueta para 400W@4Ω con todos los cambios que se marcan en el diagrama.
> -fuente de +-60vcd
> -10,000 uF por rama
> -transistor mpsa92
> -Inductor de 33uH@11.7A(de línea).
> -Capacitor de poliestes 1.5uF@100v
> -Mosfet irfp250
> -diodo 1n5817
> -diodo bootstrap mur120
> 
> A la salida tengo alrededor de 0.5vcd , conector un woofercito de 4Ω pero suena muy bajo,no hallo el problema :/ .
> 
> El inductor se pone algo caliente pero se puede tocar sin quemarse. *Se calienta mucho :&*
> El ir2110 se pone caliente también, no se me hace normal ese calentamiento   que podría ser??
> Transistor Q2 calienta demasiado.
> 
> El volumen lo puse casi al máximo que entrega aproximadamente 2.5vpp.
> 
> Adjunto algunas imágenes de la salida antes y despúes del inductor.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 51718Ver el archivo adjunto 51719Ver el archivo adjunto 51720
> 
> Falta que suba las imágenes de la señal del gate de los mosfets y  señal de entrada.
> 
> Si necesitan que capture algun dato con el osciloscopio pues aca estamos para darle duro al ampli.
> 
> Adjunto imágenes de la señal que llega al gate de cada mosfet.
> Como ven esta muy sucia :cabezon:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 51723


----------



## electroconico

Gracias ejtagle.
Probaré con las recomendaciones y checo el riple.



> ¨PS: Tenemos el mismo Osciloscopio ...  -- Lo conseguí muy barato hace algunos años



 esta muy bueno el osciloscopio , me costo trabajo conseguirlo al punto de casi importarlo hasta que aparecío una tienda nacional.

Saludos y gracias! 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Se podría deber el bajo volumen al voltaje que recibe el lm311??

Aunque creo que solo se exitaria la salida totalmente con un voltaje menor a la entrada con esos 2.5v :/

Tiene zerner de 3.3v@1W , pero a la salida del regulador zener transistor hay +2.5vcd y -2.5vcd

Revisaré otros zener porque esos 2.5v no me convencen :/ *


----------



## electroconico

Revise los componentes y capacitor de entrada era de 4.7n y no de 470n lo cambie y mejoro notablemente , ademas como que la calidad de ese cap era dudosa.

Alimentando con 60 por rama , el calentamiento en los mpsa92 era demasiado.

Se fundio Q2 nuevamente , supongo que de ahí todo se fue en cascada, se llevo el ir2110 que partío por la mitad , los mosfet en corto.Se partio la pista de -VCC pero es la que esta muy delgadita,se me paso estañarla.

Antes de eso revise con el osciloscopio la salida y la señal casi llegaba al tope de cada riel.Con un trigger de 54v llegaba perfectsea que el ampli me estaba dando el 90% con una señal de entrada de 2vpp.

Supongo se quemo nuevamente por el stress de las bajas frecuencias , la cancion de prueba tenia varias de estas notas graves.YA me estaba emocionando  hasta que saco flamas .

Ideas para resolver esto.

Alimentar los mps92 con otra fuentecita como la del ir2110 o con resistor zener , con eso ya el calentamiento deberia ser bajisimo.
Se ven dos fuentes de 12v , una con referencia a gnd y la otra con referencia a -VCC

Creo que esto ya lo hizo magnetron.

Reforzar las pistas de potencia con estaño y cablecitos o conectar directo con unos puentecillos.

Saludos!


----------



## Diego German

electroconico dijo:
			
		

> Revise los componentes y el *capacitor de entrada era de 4.7n y no de 470n* lo cambie y mejoro notablemente , ademas como que la calidad de ese cap era dudosa.



Si te referis a C9 estas equivocado es de 470nF 63v...

saludos...


----------



## electroconico

Diego German dijo:


> Si te referis a C9 estas equivocado es de 470nF 63v...
> 
> saludos...



Me refiero que al revisar la placa que arme esta tenía de 4.7n y no de 470n como debe ser , osea si estaba equivocado  en la placa.


----------



## adrian sala

UFF!!!

Dio mucho trabajo leer este Hermoso manual de Este Exelente Amplificador.
Bueno no todo aveces solo lo repasaba por arriva, en fin estoy por armarlo pero quiero tener las dos placas en una sola, la segunda vercion es la que me gusto. yo junte y pegue las dos placas y quedo asi:

pero solo con el paint, por esa razon no sirve para imprecion, si alguien lo tiene en PDF y lo sube se lo voy agradecer, y no se si hay algun programa para poder editarlo en el PDF para concervar la calidad del dibujo.

por lo demas lo voy a usar en el coche y me interesa que tire unos 200w si hay algun circuito para elevar la tencion de 12v a 42+42 bien venido sea.

Saludos y Felicitaciones por el exelente aporte A todos.


----------



## electroconico

Hola amigos

¿Cómo ven las modificaciones? Están en la imagen adjunta.


Control de offset (resistor variable-capacitor en pin 2 lm311)  -Reducir DC a la salida
Fuente de 12v para shift level de transistores mpsa92  - Reducir el calentamiento
Shutdown para driver ir2110 mediante optoacoplador 4n25/jumper para tener siempre habilitado - Usarlo como protección
Snubber a la salida  
Diodos bypass a cada mosfet

Todas estas modificaciones han sido mencionadas a lo largo del tema.

Los valores de componentes son para una potencia estimada de 400W por lo que consulten la tabla del diagrama original para la potencia que necesiten.

Quiero saber su opinion para darle con todo al pcb :estudiando:

Haré el pcb a una cara y en cuanto lo tenga listo lo comparto con ustedes.

*P.D. Cuáles son las causas de que se queme la fuentecita de 12v para el ir2110 ? *

[URL=http://img545.imageshack.us/i/ampliucdmodificaciones.png/][/URL]


----------



## djwash

adrian sala dijo:


> UFF!!!
> 
> Dio mucho trabajo leer este Hermoso manual de Este Exelente Amplificador.
> Bueno no todo aveces solo lo repasaba por arriva, en fin estoy por armarlo pero quiero tener las dos placas en una sola, la segunda vercion es la que me gusto. yo junte y pegue las dos placas y quedo asi:
> 
> pero solo con el paint, por esa razon no sirve para imprecion, si alguien lo tiene en PDF y lo sube se lo voy agradecer, y no se si hay algun programa para poder editarlo en el PDF para concervar la calidad del dibujo.
> 
> por lo demas lo voy a usar en el coche y me interesa que tire unos 200w si hay algun circuito para elevar la tencion de 12v a 42+42 bien venido sea.
> 
> Saludos y Felicitaciones por el exelente aporte A todos.



Te equivocaste de post, ese amplificador no corresponde a este hilo... Igual te dejo listo para imprimir el UCDSwitching Amp, dos en una sola placa, te recomiendo no unir las masas de los dos amplis como en la imagen que subiste...

Y de fuentes... No usaste el buscador...

Estas andan bien:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/

Saludos, algun moderador que teletransporte esto a donde deberia ir...


----------



## adrian sala

UPS

Perdon no qise devirtuar el hilo, Agradezco las molestias tomadas.

Saludos y Muchas Gracias!


----------



## ejtagle

1) Reducción de offset -> Ok
2) Innecesario. Basta con reducir la corriente de la fuente de corriente y aumentar las resistencias de las patas de entrada del IR... si realmente es TAN horrible la sobretemperatura (que queme al tocar los tr no significa necesariamente que esté mal)...
3) Shutdown remoto... Ok... pero hubo mejores propuestas en este hilo (encendido y apagado demorado, protecciones, etc)
4) Snubber a la salida: Totalmente innecesario... Es energía quemada inutilmente
5) Diodos bypass... Desgraciadamente no sirven. Se puede demostrar que los diodos internos de los mosfets siempre conducen toda la corriente ANTES que los diodos externos... Salvo que los diodos externos tengan menor tensión de conducción, lo que es casi imposible. Acá, la única alternativa es usar mosfets mejores, con diodo interno más rápido, o sino diodo interno, y con diodos externo
6) Ahorrate problemas, sustituye el TIP31 por un MJE13007, y el diodo UF400x por un MUR120 , o incluso un MUR460...
7) Diseño de placa nueva, a tu riesgo... pero si no haces un cuidadoso análisis de corrientes de masa, es posible que nunca logres un módulo silencioso...
8) Conexión de PowerGND a SignalGND via 10 ohms... Malo, ese es una solución de compromiso, pero lo ideal es no conectarlo via esa resistencia. La Masa de Señal no debe unirse, en lo posible a la de potencia, salvo en un único punto, que debe estar muy bien elegido. La idea de la entrada diferencial de audio es muy mucho más conveniente.

Saludos!



electroconico dijo:


> Hola amigos
> 
> ¿Cómo ven las modificaciones? Están en la imagen adjunta.
> 
> 
> Control de offset (resistor variable-capacitor en pin 2 lm311)  -Reducir DC a la salida
> Fuente de 12v para shift level de transistores mpsa92  - Reducir el calentamiento
> Shutdown para driver ir2110 mediante optoacoplador 4n25/jumper para tener siempre habilitado - Usarlo como protección
> Snubber a la salida
> Diodos bypass a cada mosfet
> 
> Todas estas modificaciones han sido mencionadas a lo largo del tema.
> 
> Los valores de componentes son para una potencia estimada de 400W por lo que consulten la tabla del diagrama original para la potencia que necesiten.
> 
> Quiero saber su opinion para darle con todo al pcb :estudiando:
> 
> Haré el pcb a una cara y en cuanto lo tenga listo lo comparto con ustedes.
> 
> *P.D. Cuáles son las causas de que se queme la fuentecita de 12v para el ir2110 ? *
> 
> [URL=http://img545.imageshack.us/i/ampliucdmodificaciones.png/][/URL]


----------



## electroconico

Gracias ejtagle.

Probaré cambiando el tip31 por mje y las resistencias de los mpsa92 ya les cuento :estudiando:

Saludos!


----------



## marke20

electroconico dijo:


> Hola amigos
> 
> ¿Cómo ven las modificaciones? Están en la imagen adjunta.
> 
> 
> Control de offset (resistor variable-capacitor en pin 2 lm311)  -Reducir DC a la salida
> Fuente de 12v para shift level de transistores mpsa92  - Reducir el calentamiento
> Shutdown para driver ir2110 mediante optoacoplador 4n25/jumper para tener siempre habilitado - Usarlo como protección
> Snubber a la salida
> Diodos bypass a cada mosfet
> 
> Todas estas modificaciones han sido mencionadas a lo largo del tema.
> 
> Los valores de componentes son para una potencia estimada de 400W por lo que consulten la tabla del diagrama original para la potencia que necesiten.
> 
> Quiero saber su opinion para darle con todo al pcb :estudiando:
> 
> Haré el pcb a una cara y en cuanto lo tenga listo lo comparto con ustedes.
> 
> *P.D. Cuáles son las causas de que se queme la fuentecita de 12v para el ir2110 ? *
> 
> [URL=http://img545.imageshack.us/i/ampliucdmodificaciones.png/][/URL]




Gracias por el aporte del conexionado de la resistencia variable, la verdad no sabia exactamente como implementarla jaja


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> Efectivamente, están oscilando los gates de los mosfets. Eso no debería estar pasando. Asegurate 1ro que la tensión de la fuente flotante entre patas 6 y 5 del IR2110 sea estable. No debe de tener oscilaciones. Lo 2o sería disminuir las resistencias de los snubbers a 10 ohms... Por cierto, esas resistencias deben ser de carbón y no inductivas. Los capacitores de los snubbers deben ser cerámicos sí o sí.
> Además puede que haya algún problema con la fuente de alimentación. No vendría de mas verificar el ripple de la misma  EN EL UCD.
> 
> Mientras no se elimine la oscilación, vas a tener calentamiento... Sin embargo, nada de eso explica que no tenga suficiente volumen el amplificador.
> 
> Un detalle... cuidado con las oscilaciones en el gate.. pueden llegar a ser las puntas del osciloscopio las que lo causen...
> 
> Saludos,
> Eduardo
> 
> PS: Tenemos el mismo Osciloscopio ...  -- Lo conseguí muy barato hace algunos años




Mmm, Sobre la resistencia snubber... ¿Si es metal Film estamos mal? 

Acuérdense que el potenciómetro para controlar la ganancia en el UCD va entre el El INA Driver y el la entrada del UCD. La instalación es como cualquier otro potenciómetro mono sencillo. El valor debe de ser de 10Kohms o menor (5K o menos... de preferencia!)

Saludos!

Ver el archivo adjunto 51651


----------



## Tacatomon

Ver el archivo adjunto 51651

¿?¿?¿?

Porfavor... A moderación. LOL


----------



## Nicko_2310

Taca todavia estamos esperando los resultados de UCD con el INA 
Ya los pudiste conseguir?? que tal anda??


----------



## Tacatomon

Por el momento, todo está parado... No hemos podido hacer la compra de los materiales que faltan. Pero los INA están en casa.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

...

Alimentado con +-60vcd.
Mosfet irfp460(los que tengo a mano)
Carga = 8 Ω
Se volvió a volar la etapa de los mpsa92 , cero calentamiento pero al subir el volumen se volo solo Q4. 

R3=1K
R8 y R9 = 18k

Se llevo el ir2110 , estan en corto algunos pines.Ni idea de porque se llevo de paso al ir2110

Se quedo la parte baja conducidiendo,desconecte rápido la bocina.Los mosfets estan en buen estado.


Antes de eso medi a la entrada Hin y Lin un voltaje de 11v,hasta ahí perfecto.
Nada de calentamiento.

------------------------------------
Segunda prueba remplace todos los transistores nuevamente y alimente al ir2110 con una fuentecita con regulador 7812.

El calentamiendo del ir2110 se redujo un poco.

Las señales del gate , parte alta y baja mejoraron muchisimo ,ya sin las oscilaciones mostradas anteriormente.

Pero a los segundos volo Q1 y Q4.

En las entradas Hin y Lin conecte las puntas del osciloscopio para ver la conmutación de las señales , pero no vi nada de nada.

Está ultima prueba la realice sin carga.

A que puede acreditarse que se me vuele seguido esa parte ??
Ahora no calentaban nada


----------



## pedro1958

hola muchachos , Felicitaciones a ej tagle y a todos los fanaticos de este proyecto

creo que lo que les falla a algunos compañeros  es entender en realidad como funciona este amplificador UCD paso por paso 

y es probable que la secuencia de falla sea por que el transistor Q5 se pone en corto , y destruye el ic ir2110 con falla de los demas componentes 

como los  5401  y los mosfet 
les comento lo importante en este buen diseño es que escojan bien los mosfet primero el valor de 
vds mas del  20 % del valor que van a usar en vcc 

y tengan en cuenta que es muy  importante el valor de Qg siempre menor de 100 Nc  este integrado ve los mosfet como capacitores que carga y descarga cada ciclo y este valor es Qg 

de esto depende que ic ir 2110 no se queme ,     pronto pondre una solucion a facilitar la carga del ic ir2110 con un par de transistores por salida ,

recomiendo porque me funciona de maravilla es poner una fuente de 12 v independiente  entre v negativo y vcc pin 3 del ic ir2110 asi se elimina el transistor Q5 Y EL CALENTAMIENTO y muchas posibilidades de falla del amplificador 

la bobina L1  recomiendo una con nucleo de aire es mucho mas lineal a diferentes cargas y cualquiera puede hacerla . como ?

alambre calibre 16 aprox 56 vueltas en un diametro de .750 "  y el diametro que les de  , puede que piensen que trendra algo de resistencia pero es minima y no afecta definitivamente el funcionamiento del ampli .

el capacitor C4 es muy facil conseguirlo de cualquier fuente atx  va en serie con el transformador principal y es propio para trabajar a frecuncias elevadas 

proximamente pondre un PCB  con proteccion  de DC and limite de corriente y si se pasa apaga el 2110

  a todos un saludo desde MEXICO 


PD A ELECTROCONICO 

te recomiendo que no muevas el valor de r3 de eso depende la corriente del level shift del par difencial por lo tanto puedes retardar o variar la forma de onda que ahi se genera 

prueba con una fuente de 12 volts , pon negativo a -vcc y positivo a vcc pin 3 del 2110 

con los valores de resistencia que usas solo el 2110 puede dañar los mpsa92 0 5401  

saludos y comenta como vas


----------



## electroconico

Hola Pedro

La fuente de 12v para alimentar el ir2110 ya la tengo puesta , ahora con esa parte no tengo ningún problema.Mejoran las señales del gate y la temperatura del ir2110 baja un poco.

El problema que me surge es que se vuelan los mpsa92,ya sea con los valores de componentes originales y las modificaciones que hice , con las ultimas modificaciones bajo la temperatura , pero se sigue volando.



> *con los valores de resistencia que usas solo el 2110 puede dañar los mpsa92 0 5401*



En esa parte no entiendo bien , ¿cómo es que los daña el ir2110?

Saludos!


----------



## adrian2008

pedro1958 dijo:


> recomiendo porque me funciona de maravilla es poner una fuente de 12 v independiente  entre v negativo y vcc pin 3 del ic ir2110 asi se elimina el transistor Q5 Y EL CALENTAMIENTO y muchas posibilidades de falla del amplificador





como asi lo del voltaje en la pata 3 cual es la diferencia si sepone asi como tu dices, seria lo mismo que retirar el transistor del impreso y ponerlo por fuera para que que no genere calor en el disipador? por que dicen que trabaja mejor el ir2110 si de todas formas le esta llegando 12 voltios, podrian explicarme y si es posible con un esquematico, la forma de poner este voltaje.


----------



## electroconico

Ya casi tengo al 100% el pcb , espero mañana poder atacar la placa y tenerla lista para pruebas.

Saludos!


----------



## pedro1958

hola amigos ¡¡¡¡
p/ electroconico

la secuencia de falla , desde mi experiencia es se quema el transistor  que regula los 12 vdc , disipa mucho calor , con este tr en corto el ir2110 tendria una  vcc de 50 o mas volts lo que lo funde  al instante llevandose los transistores mpsa92 o los que fueran no hay otra manera de quemarlos  te recomiendo que veas que tu ir2110 si te costo 20 pesos es chino mas si dice ir2110-1  o ir2110-2
definitivo son chinos y se queman los vende AG pura basura .
si me permites posteare una solucion a la carga del ir2110 con esta solucion , se podra poner hasta tres pares de mosfet por ejemplo 3 irf640  que te darian bastante potencia sin cargar el 2110 o tres irfb4227 para casi 2kw de potencia 

  amigo adrian 

te explico si alimentas el ampli con mas menos 70 v y quieres bajar a 12 volts con el transistor Q5 
se sobrecalentaria muchisimo aun con disipador infinito  , como suguiere ejtgle  poner un transistor mas potente pero igual se calentaria mucho , no afecta que le pongas una fuente externa de 12v
ok imagina una bateria de moto ok el negativo al bus negativo del ampli y el positivo al pin 3 del ic 2110
o lo que es lo mismo donde estaria el emisor de Q5

igual si no consiguen inductor de ferrita , que son algo especiales me refiero al filtro lc de salida 
si son muy pequeños se saturan , provoca falla de los mosfet de salida o pesimo audio y ruido
y a estas potencias que puede manejar este amplificador  es mejor si no consiguen algo de linea 
poner un inductor de nucleo de aire es super lineal y no se satura nunca es muy facil hacerlo 44 a 50 vueltas de alambre calibre 14 o 16 en un diametro de 1 pulgada interno , si les genera mucha emi solo blindenlo con una caja de metal puesta a tierra mi ampli anda de maravilla ,con esta bobina 

saludos a todos los fanaticos 

PD si me lo permiten quisiera compartir el mejor amplificador de mosfet que e escuchado de hecho e fabricado varios para estudios de grabacion y suenan realmente impresionante
manejan el bajo con toda propiedad , el medio  que es dificil para cualqiuer ampli lo hace de maravilla y el agudo es como cristal en los oidos,, bueno a ver que les parece¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## electroconico

Pues los ir2110 si los compre en AG , pero se ven bien , compre desde hace tiempo unos 10 para un proyecto con motores.

Te comento que las últimas fotos que puse con los transistores reventados  fue con una fuente de 12v externa,apenas encendi y en segundos murió. A lo mejor tenia algo más por ahí porque esa placa se vuela algo y lo remplazo y sigo con las pruebas.

Al revisar el ir2110 este tiene unas patas en corto ,alrededor de 100Ω , justamente Hin esta conectado con Q4 y me marca 100Ω Hin con COM.Entre COM y VDD marca 20Ω.Remuerto el ir2110.

Voy a probar con fuente externa y los valores orginales.Aunque no me gusta que caliente un huevo los mpsa92 .

El ampli anda y de lo lindo , solo esos detallitos que me han ocurrido.

Ya solo me quedan irfp460


----------



## MAGNETRON27

por fin me deshice del ripple, corte la soldadura del trafo y lo ajuste de nuevo con unas prensillas, este trafo esta hecho en 2 partes, el bobinado va en las laminas con forma de E y la parte que queda suelta al cortar la soldadura es en forma de I, lo ajuste todo prensado bien las laminas y luego volvi a soldarlas todas, el ruido casi desaparecio, ya no se calienta como antes.En el UCD el ripple bajo a la mitad asi que me puse a revisar todo y me di cuenta de que la inductancia estaba mal.

La la inductancia tambien la cambié, la hice de nuevo midiendola, de 27uh la construí, y asi el ripple se esfumo, la lluvia tambien, el offset quedó a menos de 1mv, las interferencias al mover el control de volumen tambien desaparecieron por completo, y aun dejando el volumen al máximo esos ruidos que antes hacía desaparecieron.

Muy contento, la verdad que no hace falta usar ningun dispositivo para eliminar ruido, el ampli es silencioso tal cual está, ya lo dijo ejtagle en su día, la única mejora que le veo factible es lo del control de OFFSET  y tambien podria ser bueno lo de apagar el IR, pero no lo veo muy necesario.

Ah, la inductancia ahora solo se entibia.JEJEJEJE,no se te queda pegada en la mano,jejejeje.


----------



## Tacatomon

*Los MPSA calientan. Yo los he usado a +-85VDC y no han muerto!!!* O son falsos los que compran o yo no caigo que les pasa a sus montajes!!! Calientan, pero no para morir. Solo un compañero recuerdo, re-dimensionó el level shifter por que quería usar el circuito para un variac parece a +-300V...

Enserio, chequeen bien lo que compran. A mi no me han fallado esos transistores. 
Recientemente me falló el UCD a 85V pero Por sobrecarga en el Driver.
Acuérdense de que eso de que "Virtualmente cualquier mosfet va bien" no es cierta. Como lo decían allí arriba, un mosfet con demasiada carga de puerta, va a ser que el driver se sobrecargue y en una de esas sea demasiado y quede K.O.
Tomen eso muy a conciencia. El amplificador realmente tiene límites. Hasta 100V por rama ya es Muy Mucho. Demasiada carga para el IR2110... Ojalá y Ejtagle me apoye.
Con 90V rectificados y con buena reserva de condensos, se obtienen unos excelentes 900W@4Ohms. *Con 450W cualquier bass reflex de 18" está en los limites de Su Xmax...* A menos que sea un monstruo de altavoz...


----------



## electroconico

Hola Tacatomon.

Todo el material lo he comprado en tienda gringa.Si me extraña que sea de los pocos que se les jode esa parte del mpsa92 y eso que solo llego a 60v.Por eso que ando probando con diferentes valores.

Viendo la tablita de datos , sobre las capacitancias del irfp460 es casi igual irfp250 , ya es otro boleto lo de la corriente y Rds.

Por ahora haré pruebas sin exigir al ampli con el irf460 en lo que consigo otros mosfets,este solo tentrega una corriente de 18A y luego Rds(on)0.22  en comparacion al irfp250 30A y 0.085Ω,así que no intentaré sacarle todo el jugo. .
---------------------------------------------------------

Luego en las capturas con el osciloscopio se nota cross conduction , tal vez por eso el siseo que escuchaba al exigir el ampli al máximo.Ya que estaría haciendo minicortos según interpreto.

Así que debo revisar el Dead Time en lo que cierra cada mosfet.

¿Cómo ven esa hipótesis acerca del siseo a máxima potencia en los mosfets _(o cerquita de ellos pero se escuchaba en la pcb )_ provocada por falta de tiempo entre conmutación baja y alta??


----------



## ejtagle

@ todos: Sobre el tema del calentamiento del transistor regulador de la fuente auxiliar de 12v, lo que están diciendo no es cierto. La corriente media que regula esa fuente no pasa de los 100mA, por lo que la disipación en ese tr, suponiendo una alimentación de +/-100W, no pasa de los 10W. Es cierto, es calor, y el transistor necesitará sin dudas un disipador, pero... No es nada que ese encapsulado TO220 no pueda manejar con un disipador común para 10W. Con tensiones menores de alimentación, la disipación es aún menor.

Sonre el tema de la carga que produce el gate del mosfet en el IR2110, es cierto... Y es aún peor que lo que suponen algunos. El IR ve la capacidad del gate-source (que debe cargar hasta 12v y descargar hasta casi 0). y ADEMÁS, ve una carga extra que es la capacidad parásita drenador gate, que es una capacidad que parece menos importante pero lo es mucho más.
 Recuerden que en el fondo, lo que hace el IR es inyectar carga y sacar carga de esas capacidades de los mosfets. Y la carga es el producto de la capacidad por la tensión.
 En el caso de los mosfets, la capacidad drenador-gate se carga y descarga entre VCC y 12v
 Eso significa que mientras más tensión de alimentación tenga el ampli, peor es la carga en el IR. Eso es lo que finalmente lo puede quemar, si se aumenta demasiado la tensión de alimentación
 Sobre el tema de cross-conduction ... Para eso están los diodos con sus resistencias en paralelo de gate. No creo que fuera crossconduction real (hubieran volado los mosfets hace rato), sino los picos de corriente de carga y descarga de las capacidades parásitas de los mosfets...

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Bueno, debo de ser más considerado, ya que no cuento el rango dinámico de la música al mencionar los 900W@4Ohms...

Pero, el chiste es que puede "Mover" un par de woofer´s de 18" con +-85VDC. Doy fe de ello, no al 100% pero "Suena" y es algo...

Por cierto... Mosfets con baja Qg no los van a encontrar, más si se quiere 200>Vds y conmutación rápida. Así que... más de 100V imposible. IRFB4229 quizás sea una opción, pero no será el mosfet perfecto. Disipará calor en vacío producto de que el IR2110 se queda corto en manejarlo adecuadamente.


----------



## FELIBAR12

electroconico dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon.
> 
> 
> 
> Luego en las capturas con el osciloscopio se nota cross conduction , tal vez por eso el siseo que escuchaba al exigir el ampli al máximo.Ya que estaría haciendo minicortos según interpreto.
> 
> Así que debo revisar el Dead Time en lo que cierra cada mosfet.
> 
> ¿Cómo ven esa hipótesis acerca del siseo a máxima potencia en los mosfets _(o cerquita de ellos pero se escuchaba en la pcb )_ provocada por falta de tiempo entre conmutación baja y alta??


Yo creo que debes reajustar el valor de las resistencias de gate para tus mosfets,un amigo me aconsejo poner unas resistencias variables y ajustar el valor optimo con osciloscopio


----------



## crazysound

Hola Magnetrón27, hiciste el control de offset que se dijo en unos post atrás?

Saludos...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

si, ese mismo, haciendo bien la inductancia queda por debajo de 1mv, aunque siempre está variando la medida en el polimetro al bajarlo asta ese nivel, tienes que hacerlo con mucho pulso, ahora mismo me está marcando 0'7mv (sin audio), es un voltaje insignificante, aunque fueran 100mv seguiría siendo insignificante.La inductancia sigue templada, no quema al tocarla, calibre 12 AWG (2,1mm) de hilo esmaltado, de aluminio ya que no tenía de cobre.


----------



## pedro1958

Hola magnetron 

tu bobina tra baja bien pero como ,la hiciste , nos podrias mostrar ???
Calibre 12 , vueltas , nucleo , tamaÑo etc 

graciasss

EJTAGLE , SALUDOS 

entendi tu mensaje..... pero dices  que  la corriente media es 100ma 
o sea que el low side del IR  alimenta al mosfet con 100 ma ¡¡¡¡¡¡

aprendi algo nuevo 

saludos

a todos los entusiastas y masters ¡¡¡¡

tengo una pregunta , comento ejtagle que entre mas vcc mas trabaja el IR  a ver en el caso del low side 
para mejor entendimiento , el IR solo maneja 12 v y la capacitancia total Qc del mosfet que es la carga total del mosfet no cambia ni con el voltage ni con la carga , solo se ve afectada con la frecuencia , por que es el numero de veces que carga y descarga el  la capacitancia del mosfet ¡¡¡ es correcto ???

si esto es cierto podremos poner mas mosfet en paralelo con alimentacion de +- 50 vcc max  ???

les comento a los que quieran y tengan ganas de hacer mas robusto este maravilloso ampli es poner un par de transistores FZT651  NPN  Y UN FZT751 PNP COMO AMPLIFICADORES DE CORRIENTE  y le quitamos carga al IR pudiendo cargar con tres mosfet por lado imaginence 3 IRFB4227  manejaria potencias muy elevadas sin carga para el IR y la temperatura de los mosfet nula hablo de potencias de mas menos 1500 watts con +- 80 vcc a 2 ohms  si me permiten posteare mi PCB con proteccion de corriente  , dc , y shutdown en caso de corto circuito 

saludos y me emociona hacer un ampli con gran reserva de potencia y protegido ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## FELIBAR12

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mosfets con baja Qg no los van a encontrar, más si se quiere 200>Vds y conmutación rápida. Así que... más de 100V imposible. IRFB4229 quizás sea una opción, pero no será el mosfet perfecto. Disipará calor en vacío producto de que el IR2110 se queda corto en manejarlo adecuadamente.



Algunos valores posibles:
fdp61n20
irfb4020


----------



## Tacatomon

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Algunos valores posibles:
> fdp61n20
> irfb4020



El primero es Muuuuy lento. Los tiempos de conmutación son muy deficientes. Tiene una Qg buena... pero hasta ahí.
El segundo, vaya que es un hermoso mosfet. Optimizado perfectamente para aplicaciones de audio. La contra: Su Vdss y su RDSon.

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FD/FDP61N20.pdf
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfb4020pbf.pdf

No todo es fácil. Habrá que seguir buscando


----------



## electroconico

Supongo que la configuración de la que haces mención es totem-pole.

Hay muchas variantes , las he visto en varios manuales de servicio en JBL ,kicker , etc...

Aca les dejo un documento que viene muy bien explicado , esto se los digo porque le he entendido  sin estar muy empapado en el tema.

Design And Application Guide 
For High Speed MOSFET Gate Drive Circuits 
By Laszlo Balogh :estudiando:


----------



## electroconico

_*Sobre las plaquitas que había mostrado antes*_,aquí se las presento ensambladas.
Las estoy probando y por ahora anda bien.

Tienen la configuración para 200W@4Ω,pero por ahora las energizo con +-25vcd para irme a la segura;iré subiendo el voltaje de poco a poco.

Probando con una resistencia de 5Ω obtengo sin distorsión 20W , debería tener alrededor de 50W , pero la resistencia R7 es de 820Ω en vez 1.9KΩ por eso obtengo ese valor , sino claramente obtendría 46W ya que es 2.3 veces menor,haciendo un minicálculo  esta dando lo que debe.

----------------------------------------------
El filtro lo cambie por bobina de 22uH y capacitor de 1uF , tengo una salida más limpia.Será que el corte se hace alrededor de 33KHz y el anterior era cercano a los 23KHz.

----------------------------------------------------

Sobre la otra tarjeta que estoy trabajando , sigo con las pruebas con los jodidos mpsa92.
YA les contaré como me va.

Estoy juntando varias capturas de pantalla para compartir y así entre todos podamos detemrinar cuando hay algún problemilla en el ampli o donde se le puede mover para mejorar , etc...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

electroconico dijo:


> Aca les dejo un documento que viene muy bien explicado , esto se los digo porque le he entendido  sin estar muy empapado en el tema.
> 
> Design And Application Guide
> For High Speed MOSFET Gate Drive Circuits
> By Laszlo Balogh


Ay, ahora te odio un poquito... Yo sé que leí ese artículo hace tiempo, pero no me acuerdo dónde ni dónde lo tengo. Por eso te odio (es ironía, a ver si alguien se lo toma en serio...).

Por otro lado, gracias por el archivo que ya ni sé dónde quedó en esta máquina (o alguna de las otras).

Saludos

Edit: Por cierto, ¡qué lindo osciloscopio! (tengo uno igual )


----------



## pedro1958

electroconico  hola compatriota

en realidad te quedaron super esos impresos ..... felicidades se ve super profesional

eres del DF ????  ojala me digas donde los mandas hacer me gustarian 8 para un teatro 7.1 ch 

P.D.  casi termino el diagrama con el IR auxiliado por 2 totem - pole para 3 mosfet por lado 


gracias anticipadas

saludos a todos


----------



## Tacatomon

Compañero Electroconico, el Mosfet Driver que usa usted es falso. International Rectifier no imprime sobre los IC´s a tinta. Los graba sobre el propio encapsulado. 
Cuidado. Eso puede ser la causa de las oscilaciones en la conmutación.

Muy profesional el PCB!!! Felicitaciones.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Gracias compas!!
@pedro , revisa en seeedstudio y iteadstudio.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Compañero Electroconico, *el Mosfet Driver que usa usted es falso. International Rectifier no imprime sobre los IC´s a tinta. Los graba sobre el propio encapsulado.
> Cuidado. Eso puede ser la causa de las oscilaciones en la conmutación.*
> 
> Muy profesional el PCB!!! Felicitaciones.
> 
> Saludos!



Puedes hablarme de Tu a ti de ti pata mi  no estoy tan viejo , y pues aca somos compañeros vale. y el respeto sigue igual.

LA otra  Nooooo me digas que son falsos  , y eso que no has visto otros ir2110 que ni los puse porque si se ven de dudosa procedencia.Algo había leído sobre ello pero ni lo recordaba .Justamente aqui

Sobre las oscilaciones , ya han mejorado bastante en otras pcbs de prueba que tengo.

Los de la imagen tienen buen acabado , pero tengo otros que parece le pasaron una malla de esas de serigrafia  .Que ni me atrevi a poner.

Eso pudiera explicar el calentamiento del ir2110,que puede que sea otro integrado con menos prestaciones,etc...y por ende la falla.

Todos los ir2110 los he adquirido en AG electronica.Unos años atras , otros en meses recientes.

En un ratito posteo fotos de todos los ir2110 que dispongo y mosfet drivers de IR.
Solo tengo unos ir2104 que parece grabado y aparece marcado como en el datasheet.

Saludos!
Los paso a leer en el hilo de componentes falsificados y compartir imagénes de como luce el integrado que cada uno tiene si se puede.
*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/489578/*


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá tienes unas fotos de referencia del IR2110/IR2113 (Compro siempre este último, ya que está más barato... Unos $5.5USD)
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/489569/ _
Saludos!

PS: Por lo del "Usted" no tiene por que preocuparse más! XD


----------



## electroconico

Tacatomon dijo:


> Acá tienes unas fotos de referencia del IR2110/IR2113 (Compro siempre este último, ya que está más barato... Unos $5.5USD)
> _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/489569/ _
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PS: Por lo del "Usted" _*no tiene por que preocuparse más! [/B*_*]XD*


*

 ...

dónde compras el ir2110/13? en newark??

Saludos!*


----------



## Tacatomon

electroconico dijo:


> ...
> 
> dónde compras el ir2110/13? en newark??
> 
> Saludos!



Exactamente, se han ganado mi confianza. Un poco caro por que te agregan envío gratis, al igual que impuesto de Aduana, por pasar de $30USD.

Aparte, se puede dar el lujo de Metal Film 1%, Condensos Nichicon y chunches diversas y coloridas, tal como niño en dulcería!


----------



## electroconico

Tacatomon 

¿ Qué temperatura alcanzan los IR2110/IR2113 en tu montaje??

Viendo tu pcb , noto por la resistencia de 2.7K@2W que armaste el de 400W@4Ω

----------------------

Ya no me da confianza seguir con las pruebas del ampli con temor a quemar otro par de mosfets >_< con mis ir2110 truchos.


----------



## Tacatomon

electroconico dijo:


> Tacatomon
> 
> ¿ Qué temperatura alcanzan los IR2110/IR2113 en tu montaje??
> 
> Viendo tu pcb , noto por la resistencia de 2.7K@2W que armaste el de 400W@4Ω
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Ya no me da confianza seguir con las pruebas del ampli con temor a quemar otro par de mosfets >_< con mis ir2110 truchos.



A dedómetro. Caliente. No quema, pero caliente. Un poco menos que los MPSA. Aún con 85V.


----------



## FBustos

En mi montaje, el ir2110 no calienta nada de nada y los mpsa están tibios. Lo que calienta muchisimo es el tip, los mosfet no calientan por si solos.

Me tiene un poco asustado el calor disipado por el tip ya que calientan casi a la misma temperatura los irp250 (calculo unos 80 grados, ya que con 10 minutos de funcionamiento no se puede tocar el disipador sin que queme).

¿Alguna sugerencia al respecto?


----------



## electroconico

FBustos dijo:


> En mi montaje, el ir2110 no calienta nada de nada y los mpsa están tibios. Lo que calienta muchisimo es el tip, los mosfet no calientan por si solos.
> 
> Me tiene un poco asustado el calor disipado por el tip ya que calientan casi a la misma temperatura los irp250 (calculo unos 80 grados, ya que con 10 minutos de funcionamiento no se puede tocar el disipador sin que queme).
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia al respecto?



*Con que voltajes alimentas tu circuito ?*


Estoy usando una fuente extra para los 12v del ir2110.Con esa fuente externa ya no tendrias ese calentamiendo ni los miedos


----------



## FBustos

Gracias por responder, el voltaje de alimentacion es +-63v.

No dispongo de un rail de 12v desde la fuente, existirá alguna otra solución al problema de calentamiento?

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

FBustos dijo:


> Gracias por responder, el voltaje de alimentacion es +-63v.
> 
> No dispongo de un rail de 12v desde la fuente, existirá alguna otra solución al problema de calentamiento?
> 
> Saludos



Calentamiento excesivo en la salida: Transistores falsos o bobina mal hecha. Más detalles de tu montaje.

Saludos!


----------



## FBustos

Alimentación: +-63v.
Bobina de 33uH, no calientan los mpsa, tampoco el ir2110 ni los irfp, lo único que calienta como para freir es el tip31. El resto del circuito funciona muy bien. 

Y los componentes fueron comprados en una empresa bien calificada.

PD: como dije en un post anterior, al estar los irfp en el mismo disipador que tip31, se calientan a casi la misma temperatura que el tip (unos 80 grados o quizás más), por lo que me gustaría saber si eso es normal o hay alguna solución.

Muchas gracias por su atención.
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

No entiendo por que puede llegar a levantar tanta temp. el Transistor regulador... Intenta montar un MJE15030 o parecido. Si ya lo intentaste, algo al mal colocado en tu montaje o algún componente fálso anda solicitando demasiada corriente al pobre IR. En mi caso, el disipador se entibia después de minutos de uso a 55V.


----------



## luis_e

Hola a todos! Estuve leyendo este post y el ampli me parece genial! Aprendi mucho leyendolo! Felicitaciones a su autor, y a todas las personas que lo siguieron a lo largo del tema! 
Ahora al grano! ja. Estube buscando informacion de como hacer la bobina del filtro de salida, no es para este ampli, pero es para otro clase D de eduardo tagle, es el que usa los transistores y no lleva el IR (esta en el foro psicofxp). La misma es de 16uH. Vi que marke20 armo una con un nucleo de fuente atx (106 y pico....), pero que le calentaba, lo que me deja la duda de porque lo hace. Creo que fue mas un problema de alambre que de saturacion de nucleo, no estoy seguro pero creo usaron un alambre fino, y creo que casi nadie tuvo en cuenta el efecto skin del alambre. Me parece que el problema de temperatura esta en el alambre y no en el nucleo. Aparte, si se fijan en una fuente de pc, tiene un solo toroide de salida, en el que estan bobinados los filtros para todas las salidas de voltaje, y si no me acuerdo mal (o no estoy confundido) las corrientes de salida que pasan por ese inductor son de 40A en 5V y 17A en 12V (en una fuente de 400w), ya se que estan "infladas" las corrientes, pero que sean al menos de un 25% real nos da unos 10A sin problemas con un nucleo de esos. Miré el link del choque que compro tacatamon, y tiene un par de milimetros mas en cada medida que los nucleos que saque de unas cuantas atx.... Creo que tienen un nuceo del mismo tamaño....
Buscando en micrometals, encontre un programita para calcular la inductancia segun el nucleo, con el nucleo ese (T106-26) me dice unas 16 vueltas de alambre para unos 10A de corriente, e incluso aparecen nucleos muchos mas chicos como aptos para la bobina esta (de 16uH). Este nucleo tiene un Al=93, y esas 16 vueltas me parecen razonables.
Tengo unos nucleos que compre en elemon, pero hay algo que no me convence... Tiene un Al de 5100, y me da unas dos vueltas de alambre... Creo que es muy poco...
En fin, queria exponer las dudas que me surgieron mientras leia todo, y tratar de resolver un poco las dudas con respecto a la bobina esta.
La semana que viene me llegan los componentes y voy a tener listas las placas para armar un par de amplis, cuando los tenga, les comento que tal las bobinas.

Ya que estoy, les dejo los datos para la bobina que necesitan, con el nucleo ese T106-26
Para los 30uH necesitan 25 vueltas de alambre. El nucleo tiene 27x14.5x11.1 (por las dudas si no tienen las medidas) y es de color amarillo-blanco. (aclaro que no se si funcionan! aun no pude probarlo! si alguien se anima a armarlas, que cuente como andan!)

Otra cosa, para el bobinado de los tranformadores de alta frecuencia, se escoje el diametro del alambre segun la frecuencia de trabajo, si tomamos como frecuencia maxima que va a pasar por el alambre como 22Khz, el alambre mas grueso que se puede usar es de 0.8mm y soporta una corriente de 1.5A, por lo que habria que poner 6 alambres de 0.8mm en paralelo para llegar a los 9A de corriente sin que lo afecte es efecto skin... 
Les dejo el link donde esta la tabla de los alambres http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm

Son mis opiniones con respecto al inductor, no se mucho, pero es lo que entiendo! Si hay algo mal, por favor diganlo para no cometer errores!

Saludos!!


----------



## marke20

sisi yo tenia ese inductor de una fuente atx, pero use un unico alambre de no mas de 1mm2 18 vueltas. Calculo que ese fue mi problema, deberia haber usado mas hilos, pero no tengo alambre aun.
Despues comentame como te fue con ese nucleo!


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno, sobre el tema del cálculo de inductores con núcleo de ferrite, o de polvo de hierro, mi opinión es la siguiente: La ferrita es la más adecuada para altas frecuencias, ya que tiene muchas menos pérdidas por corriente de foucault. Recuerden qe la ferrite es un montón de bolitas sinteradas (es decir, compactadas con altas temperaturas y altas presiones). Pero esos granitos son realmente microscópicos, y no se fusionan entre sí. Eso hace que los posibles caminos eléctricos dentro del material sean muy pequeños.
A cambio, suele soportar un flujo magnético máximo antes de la saturación relativamente pequeño en relación a un núcleo de polvo de hierro. Pero el polvo de hierro tiene muchas más pérdidas por corrientes de foucault... 
Debido al tema de la saturación, los núcleos de ferrita suelen ser bastante más grandes que los equivalentes de polvo de hierro...
Los otros días sacaba las cuentas para un ampli de 200Wrms sobre 4 ohms, con un núcleo de ferrite de elemón, me da 2 vueltas para 24uH, 9A corriente pico, bobinado sobre un núcleo de 5 cm de diámetro externo ... Esto es para que se den una idea del tamaño que hace falta para esa corriente pico.
Los inductores de fuente de PC considero que no manejan más de 4 a 5 amper sin saturarse... El motivo es que en una fuente de PC, el núcleo se usa de transformador/regulador de tensión magnético.. por eso se pasan todas las corrientes por el mismo, tanto las de ida como las de vuelta. Eso hace que se compensen las corrientes, generando en reposo que no haya casi flujo magnético en el núcleo (salvo el de los desbalances de corriente). Cuando se usa uno de estos núcleos como inductor, bueno, cambian significativamente las condiciones de trabajo, y hay que tener cuidado que no se sature el mismo en ningún caso
Por supuesto, no me canso de decir que si el inductor de salida se satura, se comportará como un cortocircuito, generando que la alta frecuencia de conmutación pase directamente a los parlantes! , generando sobreconsumo en el amplificador, generando sobrecalentamiento en los mosfets... Y al no filtrar la componente de alta frecuencia del amplificador, pone en serio peligro los tweeters y genera ruidos de radio frecuencia que pueden interferir al mismo amplificador...

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Al final mi inductancia no sirve, se calentará la mitad que antes, pero se come potencia, no he tenido en cuenta el efecto skin,use alambre de 2,1mm, pero no es suficiente.

Medí el voltaje del IR2110 y me da 13,7 voltios, algo alto ese voltaje, la alimentación del LM311 es algo asimétrica, me da 2,65V positivos y 2,71V negativos, los 2n5401 se calientan bastante, no me agrada nada.

estoy convencido que esa bobina no es capaz de manejar ni 3 amperios, se queda corta por el efecto skin.


----------



## luis_e

marke20,
es alambre de 1mm de diametro o de seccion? Si es de diametro seguramente fue eso lo que hizo que se eleve la temperatura! y si es de esa seccion lo mismo! porque tienen casi el mismo diametro!

Voy a pobar a ver que pasa con esos nucleos de polvo de hierro, ni pierdo nada con hacerlo!

ejtagle, me podrias pasar el codigo de elemon de ese nucleo? Estoy por armar el ampli con esas mismas caracteristicas!
Otra cosa, la otra vez con el diseño de una fuente switching queria buscar los datos de los ferrites que tienen elemon, pero los datos que tenian eran insuficientes! Al menos el libro de guia me pedia otros datos mas. Busque en la pagina del fabricante de los nucleos, pero no habia mucha info... El fabricante de los que compre es cosmo ferrites ltd, no se si usas los mismos.
Y podrias poner como calcular la corriente maxima sin que saturen los nucleos? Asi cualquiera que pueda comprar esos nucleos los puede utilizar.
Yo tengo unos ferrites de 25x15x10, serviran para una corriente pico de 3.5A?? Estoy tramitando un pedido a elemon, asi que estaria bueno para encargar el que valla justo!

Ya para descartar, los toroides de polvo de hierro de las fuentes de pc no sirven??

Otra cosa, con el tema del efecto skin, para la eleccion del alambre, se deberia tomar la frecuencia maxima de audio (22kHz)? O la frecuencia de oscilacion del ampli? Hay mucha diferencia entre una y otra!

Saludos!


----------



## marke20

Yo tengo un par de dudas a ver si alguien me las sabe contestar!

1) Puedo hacer dos inductancias de alrededor de 60uH y ponerlas en paralelo para asi evitar llegar a la corriente de saturacion? Esto como para ver si rinde comprar núcleos mas chiquitos

2) (importante) Cuales son los limites  inferior y superior "recomendados" en cuanto a la inductancia en uH  para que el ampli trabaje correctamente?

3) El nucleo que mencionas ejtagle es este de 5 dolares?  FE451816 - OD 58mm

4) Me sirve este núcleo para una corriente pico de 5A? FE4518152 - OD 36mm - CF195 T3615C T CORE
Es sensiblemente mas barato... Figura mas claramente en el catalogo que esta abajo

Catalogo Elemon

PD: el alambre que use es reutilizado del mismo nucleo atx jaja, esta todo doblado, un desastre.. pero hay que esperar a que me decida a ir y comprar alambre nuevo! Y si, eran de 1mm2 de area (medido a ojo)


----------



## electroconico

Esta es la bobina que uso , el capacitor es de 2uF.(dos de 1uF en paralelo)

La frecuencia de corte que obtengo es de 24KHz.

La señal de salida sale muy limpia,mucho mejor que con las otras bobinas que probe,PERO *calienta demasiado*,al poco tiempo debo pausar las pruebas en lo que se enfría.

El calentamiento se deberá al diametro del alambre ?

El diametro del alambre es de 1.6mm  

La bobina tiene alrededor de 15 vueltas.





Descripción
TOROIDAL INDUCTOR, 22UH, 16.4A, 15%
Inductance:22µH
Inductance Tolerance:± 15%
DC Resistance Max:7000µohm
DC Current Rating:16.4A
Series:2300
Inductor Case Style:Radial Leaded
No. of Pins:2
Lead Spacing:14.224mm
RoHS Compliant: Yes​

*Si el problema fuera el diametro del alambre, bastaria con sustituir ese alambre por varios alambres de menor diametro en paralelo ??*


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno... vamos por orden... Efectivamente, el núcleo es el FE4518162. El material de ese núcleo es el CF195. Elemón, en el catálogo impreso que tengo tiene los datos de ese material, pero en la  versión web de los mismos parece que no. Atacheada la página del catálogo en cuestión (que también se puede ver en  http://www.cosmoferrites.com/ )

Ahora, a las fórmulas de diseño. Trabajaremos con fórmulas simplificadas, para que no sea tan complicado:

Dada la inductancia deseada L expresada en H , la corriente máxima que pasará por el inductor I (en amperes, calculable aproximadamente como Vcc del amplificador sobre la resistencia del parlante), y con los datos del núcleo Al (expresado en H y el flujo máximo admisible en el MATERIAL expresado en Teslas, eligen un núcleo en el catálogo, con el que tendrán el Al del núcleo. Con ese dato, calcularemos la cantidad de vueltas que hacen falta como:

N = sqrt( L / Al ), donde N=Cantidad de vueltas, L=inductancia deseada en Henrios, Al=Factor de inductancia del núcleo, expresado en Henrios. sqrt(x) es la raiz cuadrada de x

Redondean N y aplicando la fórmula al revés, podrán obtener la inductancia real aproximada que obtendrán realmente. Acá, un error del 10% al 20% es perfectamente aceptable

Con la cantidad de vueltas redondeada al valor más conveniente (N), la corriente pico máxima expresada en Ampers que pasarán por el inductor (Imax) y la sección geométrica del núcleo (es decir, la superficie de la sección del núcleo, expresada en metros cuadrados) (Sfe), calcularemos la densidad de flujo máxima que tendremos en el material (Bmax) como:

Bmax = (Al * N * Imax) / Sfe

Ahora, sacamos de la tabla de características del material del núcleo el Bmax (es la inducción máxima que soporta el material, a veces llamada densidad de flujo de saturación) expresada en Tesla. Si el valor calculado arriba supera el valor máximo admisible, entonces el núcleo se saturará y deberemos elegir un núcleo más grande.

No es más complicado que eso, excepto por el tema de las unidades:
 En los catálogos, Bmax suele estar expresado en mT (militeslas). Para usarlos en las fórmulas, deberemos transformarlo a Teslas, dividiendo por 1000.
 En los catálogos, Al viene usualmente expresado en nH (nano henrios). Deberemos transformarlo a Henrios dividiendo por 1000000000 )
 En los catálogos, las medidas de los núcleos suelen venir en mm. Deberemos transformalo a metros dividiendo por 1000.

Finalmente, en los catálogos el Bmax se suele dar a varias temperaturas. Es decir, mientras más caliente el núcleo, más fácil se satura. No es realista asumir 25 grados para el núcleo. Lo ideal es hacer las cuentas con Bmax para temperaturas un poco más altas... 50 grados, por ejemplo.

Finalmente, no se olviden que:
 1000mm = 1m
 1000mm² = 0.001m² (está elevada al cuadrado la unidad!)
 1 H= 1000mH = 1000000uH = 1000000000nH

Saludos! 

Ahora,


----------



## marke20

Muy claro como siempre Eduardo! Y sencillo por sobre todo, no es necesario ser electronico para poder hacerlo, muchas gracias!


----------



## chacalpowers

ejtagle dijo:


> Una pequeña fe de erratas... Ésta se me pasó, perdón ops: :
> Cuando digo que las mismas tensiones que se miden sobre R8 y R9 tienen que estar sobre las patas 12 y 10 del IR, significa que si sobre R8 hay 10v, entre -VCC y la pata 12 tiene que haber esa misma tensión. Y cuando digo que si sobre R8 hay 0 volts, significa que entre -VCC y la pata 10 del IR2110 tiene que haber esa misma tensión. Hay un pequeño error en el texto... Las tensiones sobre R8 y R9 son las correctas, pero hay un error en la tensión a medir entre -VCC y las patas 12 y 10. Ne equivoqué, puse que siempre había que medir 10v entre -VCC y ambas patas, pero no es cierto:
> >Si sobre R8 hay 10v, entre la pata 12 y -VCC del IR tiene que haber la misma tensión.
> >Si sobre R8 hay 0v, entre la pata 12 y -VCC del IR tiene que haber la misma tensión.
> >Si sobre R9 hay 10v, entre la pata 10 y -VCC del IR tiene que haber la misma tensión.
> >Si sobre R9 hay 0v, entre la pata 10 y -VCC del IR tiene que haber la misma tensión.
> 
> Espero que esta vez haya quedado claro... Realmente se me pasó !
> Saludos
> 
> PD: Ha llegado a mis oidos la información que se están comercializando 2n5401 truchos que tienen las patas al revés... Por favor, midan los transistores antes de ponerlos en la placa... Y ni hablar si usan algún transistor sustituto... La gran mayoría de los tésters actuales tienen medidor de transistores... Si al medirlo obtienen una ganancia (Hfe) menor que 100, seguro que las patas están invertidas. Prueben intercambiar colector por emisor. La posición en que el transistor les dé mayor HFE es en la que las patas están conectadas correctamente al téster (es decir, la pata que está conectada al emisor en el zocalo del téster, es el verdadero emisor, la pata que está conectada a la base en el zócalo del téster es la verdadera base, y la pata que está conectada al colector en el zócalo del téster es el verdadero colector), y es en la posición en que tendría que ir puesto en el ampli.





Olá Sr. EJTAGLE

Meus cumprimentos pelo excelente projeto UCD que o senhor desenvolveu e que já foi construído com sucesso por muitos "hobbystas".

Infelizmente, eu não tive esse sucesso e já perdi muitos 2N5401 e IR2110 e FETs.

Somente agora li suas explicações abaixo:
_*
Unir las patas 3 y la 4 del LM311.. Deberán medir que entre la pata 1 del LM311 y masa (punta positiva del téster en la pata 1), la tensión baja por debajo de -1 volt (debería dar -2.2v aprox, pero, mientras sea por debajo de -1v, todo está bien)....
*_

Eu realizei esta medição mas aparece a tensão de -3.7 vdc e em R8 +8.9vdc.

Quando ligo as patas 3 e 8 do LM311 a tensão é de +1.3vdc e também +8.9vdc em R9.

Agora estou usando MPSA92 para Q1, Q2, Q3, Q4 e R3 é 150R no lugar de 120R.

Há problema com isso?

Com meu CD player ligado no UCD e uma caixa acústica o sonido é mucho distorcido, horrivel.

Na segunda vez que liguei (sem sinal de áudio) se perderam os FETs (IRF630) novamente mas sem danos aos MPSA e IR2110.

Se o senhor puder me ajudar um pouco mais, muchas gracias.

Sandro 
Brazil


----------



## pedro1958

hola a todos ,

no entiendo tanto lio por el inductor , como bien explico ejtagle hay mucho que saber en cuanto a inductores , en fin para acortar este asunto , el filtro IDEAL  es con nucleo de aire NO se satura nunca
es economico y es mas lineal que cualquiera de linea 
aqui en realidad no importa tanto que el nucleo sea algo grande en relacion a los de ferrita  que tantos mosfet se a freido por saturacion o variacion de carga .

les recomiendo usen con nucleo de aire eso si genera mas emi  pero no tanto como para que moleste a los vecinos  cuando menos en sus pruebas iniciales se aseguran que no dara problemas el inductor 
   vea aqui                             http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm
en fin hay varios programas por la red para calcular vueltas y diametros                                            uno de calibre awg  # 12 con 33 vueltas en un diametro de una pulgada y una de alto les dara lo que necesitamos  22uH y soporta corrientes de 40 amperes con una resistencia en dc de .02 ohms 
el mio anda de maravilla claro lo blinde con una cajita de acero puesta a masa  
en este precioso y sencillo diseño de tagle y en cualquier class d EL FILTRO ES UNA PARTE MUY importante para que funcione bien , 

 Por ejemplo, el valor medio de un ciclo de trabajo del 50% (ambos estados están presentes por exactamente la misma cantidad de tiempo) señal que va de +50 V a-50V es: 50 * 0,5 + (- 50) * 0.5 = 0volts                                                                                                                                          El espectro de una señal PWM tiene un componente de baja frecuencia que se muestra una copia del espectro de señales de entrada, pero también contiene componentes de la frecuencia de conmutación (y sus armónicos) que deben ser eliminados con el fin de reconstruir la señal original de modulación. UN
 filtro de paso bajo es necesario para lograrlo. Por lo general, un filtro LC pasivo se utiliza, porque no  (casi) tiene pérdidas y la disipación  es  escasa o nula. Aunque siempre tiene que haber algunas pérdidas, en la práctica, estos son mínimos     no sufran en sus primeros amplis usen inductor de nucleo de aire 

saludos desde  MEXICO

PD  la razon de que se generen zumbidos molestos con dos amplis clase d juntos es la diferencia de conmutacion entre ellos esto es propio en amplis autooscilados . solucion sincronizar la frecuencia de conmutacion , estoy estudiando para ver si es posible en amplis UCD


----------



## luis_e

Era bastante simple de calcular al final! Ya determine los nucleos necesarios! Gracias ejtagle!
Con respecto a usar nucleos de ferrite, es por el campo disperso que generan (lei eso por ahi...) y si tenes mas de un ampli en el mismo gabinete te puede generar ruido. Ademas de que hay que separar las bobinas de la placa (al menos en el otro ampli era asi). Mi idea es hacerlo 5.1, lo que serian 6 bobinas dentro del mismo gabinete, y si no le meto nucleos de esos, no lo voy a poder hacer! Ojo, no se si con esto va a funcionar! ja. Pero bueno, hay que intentarlo....

La forma mas simple a veces no es la mas conveniente, y hay que complicarla un poco para que cumpla con nuestros requerimientos! Si seguimos la idea de hacerlo lo mas facil posible, me armo el ampli con lm1875 y se que no voy a tener problemas y que va a ser muy facil! Pero la idea no es esa! Es tratar de hacer todo lo mejor posible. Por eso tanto "lio" con el inductor!
Cuando tenga los componentes y el ampli voy a contar como salio todo! De mientras sigo al tanto del foro!

Saludos.

Ademas el calculo de inductores con nucleo de ferrite se puede aplicar a otras cosas, como en las fuentes switching! Asi que no esta demas el saber como se calculan!

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

perdon por lo que puse antes, la verdad es que estaba muy enfadado.

Cambié el transformador y sigue el ripple, solo me queda comprobar los condensadores de la alimentación  y el puente de diodos, me da que ahí está el problema y no en el UCD.

La inductancia volví a dejarla como estaba y ahora solo se entibia, pero el ripple sigue, ademas cuando dejo el trafo sin conectar al puente de diodos este deja de zumbar, está claro que el problema es de ahí.

Con respecto al voltaje de alimentacion del IR2110 no me gusta nada esos 14,5 voltios que medí hoy.
Al menos ahora el LM311 ya cuenta con una alimentacion simetrica, 2,65 voltios por rama, y no como antes con el otro trafo,que me daba mas voltaje positivo que negativo.Midiendo me daba 62,7 voltios positivos y 64 negativos, hay 1,7 voltios de diferencia, y cuando mido la suma de los 2 me da 128,4 voltios en vez de darme 126,7voltios.


----------



## Ratmayor

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Cambié el transformador y sigue el ripple, solo me queda comprobar los condensadores de la alimentación y el puente de diodos, me da que ahí está el problema y no en el UCD.


No tienes manera de medir si la fuente es quien está generando el ripple o bien es una falla en el conexionado en la entrada del amplificador?


----------



## pedro1958

luis.e 

te entiendo que quieras aprender se entiende que no sabes  , adelante aqui lo importante es que felizmente puedes realizar tu proyecto con el mejor inductor el de nucleo de aire , hay gente que no consigue ferritas adecuadas , y a tronar mosfets por eso digo en tu arranque usa el inductor con nucleo de aire , si felizmente funciona ponle  uno de linea , mencionaste micrometals el modelo es T106-2
T130-2 el primer numero es basicamente el tamaño y el segundo es el tipo de material el 2 ampliamente usado en amplificadores class T de tripath ( espero los conozcas ) o de plano si como dices consigues todo esta este  http://www.sagami-elec.co.jp/file/7g31a.pdf  que de plano aguanta casi todo 
y tranquilo EN tierra de ciegos el tuerto es rey 

saludos desde MEXICO


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> *No tienes manera de medir si la fuente es quien está generando el ripple *o bien es una falla en el conexionado en la entrada del amplificador?



Si la hay, mira por aquí, casi al final del comentario

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## electroconico

Podría bajar la temperatura de los mpsa92 bajando la corriente que entregan ??

R3=120Ω
Esto es E/R   ;  I= 0.65v / 120Ω = 5.41mA
Los 0.65v es voltaje del transistor.

R8,R9  ; R= E/I   ; 12v/5.41 = 2.2KΩ .

Así esta con los valores originales.

Aumentaria el tiempo de subida y bajada en el par diferencial de 0-12v y 12-0v cierto ? 
Esto cambia unos cuantos nanosegundos.Que no afectaría demasiado ya que el tiempo minimo de conmutación es de 8.3µs @120KHz.

Osea se sumaria a los 8.3µs aproximadamente, suponiendo una perdida de velocidad de 300ns.

Serían 8.6us , por lo tanto 116KHz aproximadamente.

Con R3 = 220Ω

I = 0.65v/220Ω = 3mA

Para tener en Hin y Lin min. 12v

R8-9 =  12v/3mA = 4kΩ

¿ Cómo ven este ajuste ?

Saludos!


----------



## pedro1958

electroconico
el par de transistores es una fuente de corriente como bien dices proporcionan 5.41 ma  con 120 ohms
si subes el valor a 220 ohms el voltage entre hin o lin con los mismos 2k2 quedaria en 6.6 volts recuerda que
los ma pasan a traves de la resistencia y el transistor 3ma / 2200 = 6.6 v  que segun el data del 2110
funciona con logica de 3.3 a vcc o sea igual funciona   lo que no entiendo es como piensas que afecta el tiempo de conmutacion ????  creo que tienes razon deberia funcionar mas cool pero la impedancia de entrada del 2110 sabes el valor ??   ojala lo hagas con sus debidas precauciones y nos dices bien por tu ingenio 
saludos

PD:  la impedancia de entrada del 2110 es altisima con logica de 5 v  recomendada consume 120 uA  yo que tu haria la prueba pero no entiendo porque , piensas lo que afecte la frecuencia ni al caso


----------



## electroconico

@pedro

La lógica del ir2110 se seguiría manejando con 12v.Por eso 12v/3mA = 4Kohms como se explica en el post anterior.Con 15v son necesarios 40uA,así que con 12v serían aproximadamente 50uA.Así que por ese lado con los 3mA creo que andamos bien.

En la simulación con menor corriente la curva entre cambio de estado 12-0v-12v se incrementa un poco.por eso la pregunta acerca de llegar a afectar la frecuencia, que con esos 300ns es bastante,tome el tiempo de alto a bajo y bajo a alto,obviamente es menor por el trigger de un estado a otro,pero quise tomar ese valor como máximo.

La imagen corresponte a las entradas Hin y Lin del ir2110



Saludos!

P.D.  estoy aprendiendo bastante con este proyecto:estudiando:


----------



## MAGNETRON27

la fuente es de 64000uf, la masa está en estrella,he cambiado el trafo y sigue igual, medí la alterna entre +63 y -63, me dió 1,7voltios.

hice otra inductancia, creo que esta es la definitiva, está completamente fría, y el ripple bajo muchísimo pero ahi sigue de fondo, imagino que algún condensador estará mal, otra que no dije; los condensadores de 1uf son de poliester, no tengo de cerámica.

Medidas de la inductancia: Construida sobre un trozo de tubo de silicona,jejeje

-Diámetro tubo: 49 mm
-Largo tubo     : 90 mm
-Calibre          : 12 AWG (2,1mm)
-Nº vueltas     : 35 vueltas 1 sola capa
-cantidad hilo  : 5,6 metros
-temperatura   : hambiente,jajajajaja


----------



## MAGNETRON27




----------



## Nicog17

Buenas Tardes. Probamos el circuito con un profesor y nos sucedio una cosa rara. Medimos los tiempos de conmutacion a la entrada del IR, estan bien y son iguales, pero en el gate de los MOS uno tiene casi el doble de frecuencia que el otro . Con la entrada de audio puenteada a masa no oscilaba, a una placa con solo sacarle el puente a masa era suficiente para que empize a oscilar, pero a la otra (arme dos placas) para que comienze a oscilar habia que tocarle la entrada con el dedo, y luego de unos segundos volvia a dejar de oscilar. Una aclaración es que el circuito estaba armado con componentes para alimentarlo con +-40V y lo alimentamos con +-25V con una fuente regulada por seguridad. Saludos.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pues es normal que falle, lo alimentais con 15 voltios por rama de menos, incluso se podria estropear.

Yo lo he hecho y el ampli comenzaba hacer un ruido terrible y metia voltaje a los altavoces, en el momento que le puse las resistencias de acuerdo al voltaje suministrado el ampli funcionó con normalidad, ademas ya se hablo de lo que ocurre al meterle menos voltaje del que necesita.

ahora teneis que poner las resistencias de acuerdo a esos 25 voltios, vereis como todo funciona con normalidad


----------



## pedro1958

magnetron: 

bien por la bobina de nucleo de aire , si te fijas en post de esta pagina pongo una pag donde calculas 
en todos tamaños ,,, la mia es de una plg de diametro interno una plg de alto y 33 vueltas 
algunos compañeros no creen en inductor de nucleo de aire pero , para mi sigue siendo la mejor 
una sugerencia magnetron alimenta con una fuente externa 12 v  cualquier fuente de dvd portatil por ejemplo y a lo mejor quitas zumbido 
en horabuena  
saludos desde Mexico 
PD despues el inductor el condensador que uso 1.5 uf polyester de un fuente atx y de maravilla 
el que va en serie con el primario del transformador principal .



electroconico :

gracias por tu informacion pero mi pregunta si dejas las r a 2.2 k o sea la logica sera de 6 .6  v 
no sera mas rapida la conmutacion ?  piensa porque el lm 311 esta a tres volts ¡¡¡¡es mas rapido que si estuviera  a 12 v bueno ojala pruebes a comenta 
oye que simulador usas ?
saludos desde QRO


----------



## electroconico

@pedro

Desde la página 7 de la hoja de especificaciones del ir2110 vienen detallados los tiempos con cada volaje aplicado , etc....

Uso el simulador ltspice 

Es fácil de usar y por ahora me ha venido muy bien,aunque nada como la realidad , lo uso más para orientarme cuando no entiengo algo muy bien. Hay muchos tutos y componemtes en la red.
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Desgraciadamente, no hay mosfets que pasen de 200Vds con una Gate Charge adecuada para aplicaciones como está. Esto nos limita mucho en cuanto a la potencia que uno desea. Además, esto tomando en cuenta de que es el límite del Mosfet Driver.
Me la rifaré con los Mosfets IRFB4227 para +-90VDC (En Vacío, con carga +-85V).
Realizaré por fin el INA Driver y veré cual es el verdadero desempeño usando 2 UCD´s. No creo andar modificando el montaje para incluir la corrección DC. Así como están van a trabajar... total, los Drivers de compresión tienen Bloqueo DC por su filtro pasivo y los altavoces de cono no son de 1".

Dentro de poco les traeré noticias del montaje!
Saludos!!!


----------



## pedro1958

electroconico :

gracias tienes razon vi los parametros aunque  no entendi todos jajajaja

si haces tu experimento comentas 
saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

la inductancia la he calculado con el CALCBOB, la página de PRONINE da casi el mismo resultado,me pide 10 cm más de alambre esmaltado, por eso no hay como tener un inductometro, el MINI CORE RING CALCULATOR me pide 5,495 metros y calibre de 2,5mm de alambre (10AWG) y yo estoy usando 12AWG.

Medí los amperios entregados al altavoz casi llegando a la distorsión y me dió como resultado 5,4 Amperios.


----------



## electroconico

Tacatomon

Dónde compraras los mosfets esos que comentas??

HAce unos días los busque en newark pero no los tenían para entrega inmediata :/


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Ya me he planteado alimentar el IR desde una fuente externa para eliminar ruidos, pero no me atrevo, no se por donde empezar


----------



## Tacatomon

electroconico dijo:


> Tacatomon
> 
> Dónde compraras los mosfets esos que comentas??
> 
> HAce unos días los busque en newark pero no los tenían para entrega inmediata :/



Ahí los voy a adquirir. Cuidado, que el mínimo de compra es ahora $50USD.
Preguntaré si el IRFB4227 es de entrega inmediata.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

electroconico:

Me podrias pasar el diagrama  en formato .asc para el Ltspiece?


----------



## electroconico

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahí los voy a adquirir. Cuidado, que el mínimo de compra es ahora $50USD.
> Preguntaré si el IRFB4227 es de entrega inmediata.
> 
> Saludos!



Siempre ha sido de $50 tacatomon , desde ya hace un ratote.
En mouser es de $40.

------ Esta para entrega de 10-15 día , por lo menos eso marca en la página , no he hablado con ningún agente de ventas :/ . 
De igual manera ya me jodí  porque ya hice mi pedido desde la semana pasada y hoy me llego el catalogo 2011 

----------------------------------------------


> MAGNETRON27	 electroconico:
> 
> Me podrias pasar el diagrama en formato .asc para el Ltspiece?



Lo subo en un rato que regrese del trabajo   , que hay varios componentes que meter en el ZIP.


----------



## Tacatomon

electroconico dijo:


> Siempre ha sido de $50 tacatomon , desde ya hace un ratote.
> En mouser es de $40.
> 
> ------ Esta para entrega de 10-15 día , por lo menos eso marca en la página , no he hablado con ningún agente de ventas :/ .
> De igual manera ya me jodí  porque ya hice mi pedido desde la semana pasada y hoy me llego el catalogo 2011
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Lo subo en un rato que regrese del trabajo   , que hay varios componentes que meter en el ZIP.



Que raro, tengo las notas donde hacía pedidos de $35USD. Yo igual pedí mi catálogo. Pero no ha llegado. Raro raro.
Por el inconveniente de los $50USD se me retrasó el pedido por falta de fondos!


----------



## electroconico

Aquí les adjunto la simulación en LTspice y los componentes como el ir2110 , unos mosfets y el lm311.

Algunos componentes los encontré en este foro , otros en diyaudio.

Saludos!


----------



## porraspunk

Hola: Una pregunta, para alimentar este amplificador (para obtener 400w a 4 ohm) ,el Vsuply es +-57v a 14.3 A ; para obtener los +-57V  se necesita un transformador de 40.3 V .(57/√2),  que siendo de 14.3 A como dice en el pdf , el transformador estaría entregando una potencia de 576 W ... si yo solo necesito 400, porque es tan exagerado el valor?


----------



## Tacatomon

La Corriente que especifica el PDF es la Corriente Pico. La Corriente RMS es la mitad de eso. Pero, para dejar márgenes, pueden ser 8A o un poco más. Total, vas a tener un amplificador a todas luces Mucho Muy muy *Sobre-dimensionado* comparado con un amplificador Comercial. Siendo la potencia del trafo en estos últimos Sub-Dimensionada y "Apoyandose" con mucha batería de Condensadores.

Por ultimo (De las formulas del Ing.) 57V²/2/4Ω=406.125W
Cuanta corriente rms circulará por la carga? 

Suerte y Saludos!


----------



## porraspunk

Yo tengo entendido que para calcular el transformador necesario el calculo es W= V*I osea que para alimentar este amplificador y obtener los 400 W , deberia ser 40.3 v (para que luego de rectificar el voltaje sea de +-57v) , 10 A  ................  40.3 v * 10 A = 403 W,  es suficiente?


----------



## pacotachuela

Si reemplazo el IRFP250N por *IRFP250* ó *IRFP350*, ¿tendre algun tipo de problema?


----------



## ave nocturna

Hola a todos.
Navegando por  barios post de de etapas de potencia  me detuve por aquí  porque me pareció interesante este proyecto para armar, y me surgieron algunas preguntas  ya sé que tontas pero al fin.  Tengo intención de armar el  de la opción de 1250w  pero me veo verde con el tema del inductor, nunca he hecho ninguno  y aun no lo tengo muy claro. Viendo esto encontrado a alguien interesado en una 50+50 o 100+100 así que primero probare con esta  y la daré a este amigo recuperando eso si el coste del material así ya con más confianza iré por los 1250w.
Dicho esto, quería ver si alguien me echa una mano con este tema. Sé que el inductor es de 32uH y solo porque está en la lista jajajaj pero la pregunta es  si el valor es el mismo para todas las modalidades? Y solo cambia la sección del alambre  si no entendí mal, y otra duda que  tengo es sobre el núcleo y la cantidad de vueltas que lleva. La verdad es que me falta tiempo para ponerme con este tema todo lo demás lo tengo bastante claro  y es simplemente un proyecto que tengo atrasado de varios años y tengo que hacerlo para morir tranquilo, porque ya no me dedico a estos temas. Tuve la oportunidad hace barios años atrás de hacer algunos amplis  y siempre para mi huso personal  pero no me toco ninguno con inductores. 
Pues lo dicho este es el tema más importante para poder empezar. 
Gracias de antemano a todos y gracias por este post


----------



## pedro1958

MAGNETRON : 

Es muy facil poner la fuente externa ok imaginate que vas a poner una pila de moto de 
12 v okas 

tienes dos cables positivo y negativo ok el positivo ponlo donde va el emisor del tip 31 0 pin 3 del ir 2110 ( vcc ) y el negativo de tu pila o fuente de poder ponlo a -vcc  

es mejor poner la fuente , como de un  dvd portatil normalmente son de 12 v 2 amperes 
y listo asi checas si se va ruido y calentamiento

comentas como te va  
saludos


----------



## electroconico

Aquí les comparto unas imágenes.
Cómo estaba revisando etapa por etapa,al inicio no esta conectado el inductor.

En esta prueba lo energice con +-25vcd y una carga de 5Ω , debí obtener 50W , pero R7 la tenia de 820 en vez de 1.8K ,por eso obtuve la mitad,a lo que voy es que durante las pruebas trabajo perfecto.

Ya las señales son mucho mas limpias , _aquí se ven los resultados anteriores_.

Estoy por realizar otras pruebas a mayor potencia, ya les cuento como me va con las modificaciones.

Saludos! 

ME falta reducir la temperatura de los mpsa92 y el inductor.A lo mejor tendría efecto skin por el calibre del alambre de la bobina , es muy grueso. :/ pero eso todavía no lo se , pero filtra muy bien el conjunto LC.

Ver el archivo adjunto 52429


----------



## Tacatomon

Interesantisimas Capturas hiciste Electroconico. Ya me hacer acelerar el trabajo para obtener mi Osciloscopio!!!

Intenta con algo mas de voltaje. Las inestabilidades pueden aparecer ahí. Como me gustaría ver si los amplis que tengo andan bien en ese aspecto. De que suenan de lo lindo, suenan... Pero siempre hay un "Pero" como que los Mosfets entibien en vacío y la fuente de la interferencia... En fin.

Saludos!


----------



## kevin suesca

hola ya arme el amplificador moe bien armado pero estoy en una confucion muy seria es q*UE* soy tecnico electronico y mi no me especificaron bien electronica analoga lo que quiero sa*B*er es para el amplificador de 400watts pide 80 voltios asi q*UE* no se de cuanto tiene q*UE* ser el transformador por q*UE* segun he visto los condensadores aumentan ese voltaje asi q*UE* estoy *M*uy confundido aserca del voltage de salida del transformador agradeseria si alguien me pudiese dar ese dato y si tiene el plano de la fuente de alimentacion agradesco su atencion jajajaja perdon *POR* la pre*G*unta se q*UE* es al*G*o tonta


----------



## Diego German

kevin suesca dijo:


> hola ya arme el amplificador moe bien armado pero estoy en una confucion muy seria es q soy tecnico electronico y mi no me especificaron bien electronica analoga lo que quiero saver es para el amplificador de 400watts pide 80 voltios asi q no se de cuanto tiene q ser el transformador por q segun he visto los condensadores aumentan ese voltaje asi q estoy uy confundido aserca del voltage de salida del transformador agradeseria si alguien me pudiese dar ese dato y si tiene el plano de la fuente de alimentacion agradesco su atencion jajajaja perdon x la prewunta se q es alwo tonta



vdc=vac*1.41421
vac=(vdc/1.4142)+1.4

vdc=80v

vac=(80v/1.4142)
vac=57.96v=*58vac* 

Tu transformador debe tener derivacion central en el secundario con lo que tendras  58vac  gnd  58vac, asi rectificados tendras los +-80 volts para el amplificador..

La corriente es de 10A pr su puesto que estos son picos de corriente que consume el amplificador y estos los entregan los condensadores de la fuente ... 

revisa esto para que tengas una mejor idea 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128027

Saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon

pacotachuela dijo:


> Si reemplazo el IRFP250N por *IRFP250* ó *IRFP350*, ¿tendre algun tipo de problema?



El IRFP250 es una versión antigua de los 250N. Además de que la International Rectifier ya no los fabrica. Así que si vez uno, a menos que sea reciclado, será posiblemente falsificado.
El IRFP350 es usado en Conmutadas de no muy alta frecuencia. Tiene una muy alta RDSon y no está optimizado para aplicaciones de alta frecuencia. No recomendable.

Busca por debajo de las rocas el IRFB4227 y el IRFB4229. Por mucho, las mejores opciones en mosfets para ClassD.

Saludos!

PS: Arreglados los enlaces.


----------



## Quercus

No se si los  enlaces estan mal, o a mi me sale mal: en los dos enlaces pone IRFB y al pincharlos sale IRFP
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

quercus10 dijo:


> No se si los  enlaces estan mal, o a mi me sale mal: en los dos enlaces pone IRFB y al pincharlos sale IRFP
> Saludos



Mucha razón compañero. Ya los corregí. Las versiones son en TO-220 y TO-247AC. Obviamente el encapsulado TO-220 Presenta mejores características que su hermano mayor.


----------



## pedro1958

electroconico :

vi tus enlaces de los pcb ¡¡¡
no vas a pedir mas ???
como todo la primer vez complicado ojala pidas mas y compartimos si se puede claro ¡¡¡¡
o si me explicas como esta el asunto me pide muchos archivos 





 mi correo 

saludos


----------



## electroconico

Pues me van a sobrar 5 placas como ya habia comentado.
Como todavía no lo pruebo al 100% pues no les puedo afirmar que funciona correctamente,inclusive 1 tarjeta va para Mr. ejtagle .

Ando algo ocupado con el trabajo pero en cuanto pueda comparto más avances y experiencias con este ampli que me tiene muy entretenido.

Saludos!


----------



## jose lardieri

el *ir2110, *lo puedo sustituir por algun otro??? porque aqui en venezuela no lo consigo....


----------



## Tacatomon

jose lardieri dijo:


> el *ir2110, *lo puedo sustituir por algun otro??? porque aqui en venezuela no lo consigo....



Próximo: IR2113, IRS2110, IRS2113. Otros hay... pero hay que modificar la PCB.


----------



## Quercus

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mucha razón compañero. Ya los corregí. Las versiones son en TO-220 y TO-247AC. Obviamente el encapsulado TO-220 Presenta mejores características que su hermano mayor.



 Gracias tacatomon por aclarar, pero sobre todo por publicar  los mejores mosfet, pregunte por aqui si hay posibilidad de encontrarlos, algunos si los hay, el IRFP4229 no llega a 4€, pero  el IRFB4229 me pedian casi 18€, un robo. 
  El que monte con IRFP260N alimentado con 70+70,  sin hacer el ajuste que dijo ejtagle en la resistencia de gate, solo la baje de valor, me imagino que haciendo el ajuste calentara aun menos, primero probe que funcionaba perfectamente, después le quite el altavoz y le puse resistencias de carga, de fuente de sonido la tarjeta del PC y a dar caña,  la temperatura subió,  pero el radiador de fuente de PC se podía  tocar sin problemas, el inductor de polvo de hierro de 40mm de diámetro exterior y 30.5uH , si calentaba mas, le puse un ventilador y perfecto.
  Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Interesante. 
El IRFB4229 va bien con tensiones de hasta +-95VDC (Y más... Pero está el detalle de no sobrecargar el Driver IR2110) el detalle con este es su RDSon, un poquito más alta que el IRFB4227. De ahí que International Rectifier recomiende el Primero para cargas de 8Ohms y el segundo para 4Ohms.

El precio del 4229 si es un robo de lo lindo. No debe de pasar de $6USD...


----------



## pacotachuela

Tacatomon dijo:


> El IRFP250 es una versión antigua de los 250N. Además de que la International Rectifier ya no los fabrica. Así que si vez uno, a menos que sea reciclado, será posiblemente falsificado.
> El IRFP350 es usado en Conmutadas de no muy alta frecuencia. Tiene una muy alta RDSon y no está optimizado para aplicaciones de alta frecuencia. No recomendable.
> 
> Busca por debajo de las rocas el IRFB4227 y el IRFB4229. Por mucho, las mejores opciones en mosfets para ClassD.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PS: Arreglados los enlaces.



Sos un Genio! hoy voy a ver si los tienen!, mil gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

jose lardieri dijo:


> el *ir2110, *lo puedo sustituir por algun otro??? porque aqui en venezuela no lo consigo....


Saludos paisano, la gente de Plus Electronics los trae a pedido...


----------



## jose lardieri

gracias por las respuestas, ya les pasare un correo a la tienda esa de margarita a ver cuanto es que sale, lo malo de ellos es que me van a querer vender minimo 50 piezas, ya me paso eso con esa tienda en otra oportunidad..

pero gracias, intentare buscarlo para armar este amplificador que se ve sensillo....


----------



## Ratmayor

jose lardieri dijo:


> lo malo de ellos es que me van a querer vender minimo 50 piezas, ya me paso eso con esa tienda en otra oportunidad..


    No para nada, yo le pedi 2 inductores de 33uH / 21A como los que recomendo tacato y 2 me trajeron...


----------



## Tacatomon

Cuidado con los inductores ya hechos (Ahhh, y ahora que XD) resulta que tiene que ver hasta que frecuencia mantienen sus características sin variaciones. Esta info de DiyAudio. Más vale conseguir un Buen Nucleo Toroidal y bobinarlo...

Ahhhh, por donde sea hay un detalle.

Saludos!

PS: Yo no tengo los datos de los Inductores que compré. Me gustaría saberlos. Según son para RF...


----------



## marke20

En electronica Liniers tienen los nucleos que ejtagle especifico un par de mensajes atras... Son de muy poquitas vueltas para lograr la inductancia especificada. Luego sobre la avenida Rivadavia no muy lejos del lugar hay una casa donde venden el alambre.


----------



## Tacatomon

Es un poco más difícil de lo que parece.

Lee a partir de este mensaje. Te vas a dar cuenta de el "Detalle"_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/478553/ _
Saludos!


----------



## marke20

La verdad cuando encare el ampli no se me ocurrio que lo mas complicado iba a ser el inductor.. yo pense que por fin le habian encontrado la vuelta jaja. Si llegas a encontrarle la vuelta Tacato no dudes en compartirlo ya que al menos yo me encuentro parado en esa instancia!
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon

Simplemente se trata de encontrar un inductor con una permeabilidad bastante plana hasta 1Mhz... Eso son mencionar la disponibilidad. Los toroides recomendados son los Sendust de Arnold Magnetics, pero son casi imposibles de encontrar. Otras opciones es el Número de Mezcla 2 (#2) de Micrometals y similares (T157-2, T184-2). En fin.

Yo no se que tan bien ande mi choke de salida. Por sus 21A andará sobrado, pero desconozco hasta que frecuencia mantiene sus características lineales. Yo creo que es buena señal que no caliente Taaaaaaanto, ya que eso sería indicativo de que es un choke de baja frecuencia (<1Mhz).

Saludos!


----------



## octavio2

Tacatomon dijo:


> Simplemente se trata de encontrar un inductor con una permeabilidad bastante plana hasta 1Mhz...


Pues si que esta complicado el tema.¿y como  se sabe eso? yo he usado nucleos reciclados,
los saque de la placa base de un ordenador (buck converters) asi que deberian ser del tipo adecuado,sin embargo los dos inductores de la foto se calientan mas que el pequeño transfo que hay mas abajo,a pesar de que el transfo trabaja con menos vueltas por voltio y que los cables son mas finos,el transfo es para alimentar el inversor y tiene algo de entrehierro ,4 bobinas y no se calienta nada, en cambio los inductores a 144khz y 18vpp ya consumen 200mw cada uno y a 96khz casi el doble.Asi que parece que lo mejor seria usar un nucleo en E con algo de entrehierro en vez de los nucleos toroidales.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

no se que me ha pasado pero ahora no consigo bajar el offset del UCD, muevo el potenciometro y no varía nada el voltaje, y ademas perdió calidad el sonido,y aveces cuando pongo ciertas canciones suena un ruido extraño al ritmo de la música y perdió potencia.

Lo único que hice fue cambiar los condensadores de la rama negativa de la fuente de alimentacion para comprobar si los que tenia estaban muy agotados y resultó que los que usé para probar estaban muy agotados y metía muchísimo ripple, volví a poner los que tenia antes y desde ese cambio el ucd no funciona correctamente.Cambié el ir2110, el lm311 y todos los diodos incluidos los zener, y los condensadores electroliticos, y sigue igual, pienso que se puedan haber estropeado los mosfet por exceso de ripple, pero tampoco era tanto.Ah, tambien cambié los 2n5401 por los MPSA92, y las r15 y r17 por otras del mismo valor pero de 2wattios, el zener  que se encarga de la alimentaqcion del ir antes era de 13 voltios, ahora le puse otro que le da justo los 12voltios, ahora ya no se calienta, solo se entibia, y los MPSA92 tambien solo se entibian, de todos los componentes del UCD incluido el inductor lo único que desprende temperatura son las resistencias r15 y r17,se que esto es lo ideal, pero lo que le está sucediendo ahora mismo me enoja bastante, no me quedan mosfet´s para cambiar los que tengo.
Otro sintoma de que no está funcionando correctamente es que cuando enciendo la fuente el UCD ya está activado, cosa que antes no sucedía, solo se activaba al meterle audio o al tocar el parlante con la mano.


----------



## jesus herney

Bueno les presento mi primera plaqueta ucd me funciono a la primera como siempre el inductor es uno de los inconvenientes probé varios toroides de atx y todos calientan xd por ultimo uso una de aire es la que mejor me suena y aunque calienta un poquito pero es muy minimo, muy contento por que suena bastante duro se hace sentir con dos parlantes de 8 y 10 pulgadas el primer dia le di tan duro que en la tarde me dolían los oídos


----------



## pedro1958

estimados moderadores , 
una disculpa por poner el correo, no vuelve a pasar 

pero de que forma nos podemos ayudar con este tema ?
como doy datos personales a mis compatriotas

igual si necesitan algo con gusto comparto , tengo inductores originales de micrometals comprados con los famosos amplificadores clase t de tripath 
y me gustaria tener un impreso , no por que  pueda hacerlo , es que esta insuperable el diseño
de electroconico  y no doy para tanto .

saludos fogonazo



electroconico dijo:


> Pues me van a sobrar 5 placas como ya habia comentado.
> Como todavía no lo pruebo al 100% pues no les puedo afirmar que funciona correctamente,inclusive 1 tarjeta va para Mr. ejtagle .
> 
> Ando algo ocupado con el trabajo pero en cuanto pueda comparto más avances y experiencias con este ampli que me tiene muy entretenido.
> 
> Saludos!



gracias electroconico


----------



## Helminto G.

pues es un foro, hecho para compartir con todos, y aparte estan los mensajes privados...


----------



## electroconico

Hola predro.

No hay rollo , ahí te paso una pcb si deseas.Todavía no las he probado al 100% pero por lo menos funcionan.

Como ya te dijo Helminto , esta el rollo del mensaje privado.

Mañana haré unas pruebas para los 400W , aunque siempre que conecto me da pelos que algo explote .Con los capacitores tan grandes siento que me pueden sacar un ojo jajaja.

Con solo decirles que me compre unos lentes protectores del miedo que le agarre.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

en la firma si esta permito el correo o en el perfil¡¡¡¡


----------



## electroconico

Se me paso comentar un dato muy importante, que a mi entender fue el problema de las fallas en los prototipos que arme.

se trata del transistor Q2 , en mi caso calentaba demasiado y llegaba al punto de partirse literalmente.

Al realizar los cambios de resistencias pues bajo la temperatura y estuve tomando lectura durante minutos.Lo siguiente es obvio pero no lo tomaba en cuenta,que al calentarse el transistor este conducía menos,así que voltaje empezaba en 10.5v y llego hasta 8.9volts en pocos minutos esto ya con los cambios.Así que con mayor tiempo de trabajo supongo que el voltaje en las lineas Hin y Lin fue demasiado bajo que empezaba a fallar en el switcheo,de ahí podría venir el zizeeeoo que escuchaba a alto volumen y exigiéndolo al máximo.

Por ejemplo , el ir2110 con 15v de alimentación toma 1 lógico cuando en sus entradas hay minimo 9.5v y 0 lógico cuando la señal es menor a 6v , en ese intervalo no se sabe como pueda trabajar el ir2110 :/ .

Con una ligera brisa en Q2 conduce mejor y sube el voltaje.Este variación es muy rápida , me sorprendi del cambio de 10.5 a 8v , es demasiado.

Eso les quería contar.

Saludos!


----------



## Nicog17

Hola, les cuento que tengo el amplificador andando. Lo estoy alimentando con +-40v por que tengo que conseguir unos componentes, entre ellos los 250N (estoy usando los IRF630N) para poder alimentarlo a +-80v. En el woofer me anda bien, pero en el driver me hace un zumbido constantemente, ¿A que se podra deber?. Al principio renegue con el tema de la bobina, pero un profesor me dijo que le haga una bobina con un núcleo de Fly bacak y la verdad que se me fueron los problemas con este, no me calentaron mas los mosfets ni tampoco calienta la bobina. Cuando consiga los componentes para armarlo con +-80v Subo imagenes! Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pues yo sigo con el problema de no poder ajustar el offset, antes podia, pero ahora no le afecta casi nada, creo que tengo los mosfets estropeados, funciona pero con algo menos de potencia y aveces chirria y hace plop con algunas frecuencias, dependiendo de la cancion.

¿Alguien tiene idea de que puede estar sucediendo?


----------



## Tacatomon

octavio2 dijo:


> Pues si que esta complicado el tema.¿y como  se sabe eso? yo he usado nucleos reciclados,
> los saque de la placa base de un ordenador (buck converters) asi que  deberian ser del tipo adecuado,sin embargo los dos inductores de la foto  se calientan mas que el pequeño transfo que hay mas abajo,a pesar de  que el transfo trabaja con menos vueltas por voltio y que los cables son  mas finos,el transfo es para alimentar el inversor y tiene algo de  entrehierro ,4 bobinas y no se calienta nada, en cambio los inductores a  144khz y 18vpp ya consumen 200mw cada uno y a 96khz casi el doble.Asi  que parece que lo mejor seria usar un nucleo en E con algo de  entrehierro en vez de los nucleos toroidales.



Pues, mas que nada implica medir un toroide y observar los colores que  presenta en su exterior. Con esos datos, vas buscando de fabricante en  fabricante hasta dar con el exacto.

De esta manera, di con la Serie T106-26, esos toroides Blanco/Amarillo  que se usan como filtro de salida en las ATX. Siendo el Número de Mezcla  #26, cuenta con características muy pobres a frecuencias mayores de  100Khz. Por esa razón calientan y distorsionan a corrientes elevadas de  salida.

Acá puedes verlo gráficamente.
http://www.micrometals.com/images/curves/FREQ02.GIF

Y el problema de la mezcla #2 (Por ejemplo) es que son Casi imposibles de conseguir.



MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> no se que me ha pasado pero ahora no consigo  bajar el offset del UCD, muevo el potenciometro y no varía nada el  voltaje, y ademas perdió calidad el sonido,y aveces cuando pongo ciertas  canciones suena un ruido extraño al ritmo de la música y perdió  potencia.
> 
> Lo único que hice fue cambiar los condensadores de la rama negativa de  la fuente de alimentacion para comprobar si los que tenia estaban muy  agotados y resultó que los que usé para probar estaban muy agotados y  metía muchísimo ripple, volví a poner los que tenia antes y desde ese  cambio el ucd no funciona correctamente.Cambié el ir2110, el lm311 y  todos los diodos incluidos los zener, y los condensadores  electroliticos, y sigue igual, pienso que se puedan haber estropeado los  mosfet por exceso de ripple, pero tampoco era tanto.Ah, tambien cambié  los 2n5401 por los MPSA92, y las r15 y r17 por otras del mismo valor  pero de 2wattios, el zener  que se encarga de la alimentaqcion del ir  antes era de 13 voltios, ahora le puse otro que le da justo los  12voltios, ahora ya no se calienta, solo se entibia, y los MPSA92  tambien solo se entibian, de todos los componentes del UCD incluido el  inductor lo único que desprende temperatura son las resistencias r15 y  r17,se que esto es lo ideal, pero lo que le está sucediendo ahora mismo  me enoja bastante, no me quedan mosfet´s para cambiar los que tengo.
> Otro sintoma de que no está funcionando correctamente es que cuando  enciendo la fuente el UCD ya está activado, cosa que antes no sucedía,  solo se activaba al meterle audio o al tocar el parlante con la  mano.



Aún no ejecuto la prueba del ajuste de Offset como para realmente recomendarte algo directo. Por lo pronto ¿Estás seguro que los semiconductores que usas son de confianza? Esto va también para los que remplazaste...



jesus herney dijo:


> Bueno les presento mi primera plaqueta ucd me  funciono a la primera como siempre el inductor es uno de los  inconvenientes probé varios toroides de atx y todos calientan xd por  ultimo uso una de aire es la que mejor me suena y aunque calienta un  poquito pero es muy minimo, muy contento por que suena bastante duro se  hace sentir con dos parlantes de 8 y 10 pulgadas el primer dia le di tan  duro que en la tarde me dolían los oídos



Lindo montaje. Lo único malo que está ahí es el IC Mosfet Driver IR2110 pirata. En cualquier momento puede bajar los brazos y hacer de las suyas. Fíjate que el grabado del IC debe de ser en el mismo encapsulado, y no pintado de blanco como se ve en la foto.
Ademas, no cumple con todos los códigos impresos como se ve en el Datasheet del mismo.
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir2110.pdf
Y te pongo una foto de uno de los que uso yo como referencia.
Ahhh, y unos Sockets para IC´s no vendrían mal. Como consejo Eh!







Saludos!!!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ami lo del offset me trae sin cuidado, fue puro capricho mio eliminarlo, pero ahora de repente no va, los semiconductores son de confianza, es mas, me cargue alguno y lo abri, no hay falsificación.

Lo que digo es que esto me sucede desde que hice la prueba de cambiar los condensadores del filtro de alimentacion, cuando los cambié resulta que el ripple aumento por 5, los caps que puse estaban muy agotados, y lo que pienso es que igual me cargue los mosfets por exceso de ripple, porque otro semiconductor no puede ser, los cambié todos menos lo 2 mosfets y el problema persiste.


----------



## jesus herney

Tienes razón tacatomon no me había fijado en ese detalle aunque asta el momento no me ha dado ningún ruido extraño ni calienta demasiado ya me genero desconfianza , el problema es que mis dos proveedores me enviaron de la misma calidad, en este momento estoy armando la otra plaquita y el ir2110 que me enviaron tiene las mismas características de el que ya tengo funcionando y para completar los irfp250 nuevos que me enviaron tanbien parecen truchos anexo una foto de los irfp250 los tres son totalmente diferentes. pido el favor a mono pibe, Oscar Monsalvo, felibar 12 ó ferchito que viven aquí  en Colombia si saben donde puedo conseguir los originales de antemano mil gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

El único que me convence (Pero no del todo) es el último de la Derecha. Lo que no me cuadra es que la fecha de fabricación date del 2005. O estaba abandonado en la gaveta o la pifiaron los falsificadores.







Los otros 2, no cuadran en las especificaciones del marcado del transistor como lo indica el Datasheet.
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfp250n.pdf

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Pero las fotos que el pone son del irfp250 , no del irfp250N;a lo mejor habría algo diferente por ahí en la marcación de otros años.

Al rato que saque los mosfets pongo unas fotos.

Saludos!


----------



## leaseba

jesus herney dijo:


> Bueno les presento mi primera plaqueta ucd me funciono a la primera como siempre el inductor es uno de los inconvenientes probé varios toroides de atx y todos calientan xd por ultimo uso una de aire es la que mejor me suena y aunque calienta un poquito pero es muy minimo, muy contento por que suena bastante duro se hace sentir con dos parlantes de 8 y 10 pulgadas el primer dia le di tan duro que en la tarde me dolían los oídos



Podrias comentar como hiciste ese inductor ? con detalles si es posible...


----------



## Tacatomon

electroconico dijo:


> Pero las fotos que el pone son del irfp250 , no del irfp250N;a lo mejor habría algo diferente por ahí en la marcación de otros años.
> 
> Al rato que saque los mosfets pongo unas fotos.
> 
> Saludos!



Acertado compañero. Explicaría el por que el de la derecha es del 2005. Se me pasó. En fin.
Esperamos las fotos!

Saludos!


----------



## ave nocturna

hola.
ay algún modo se poder tener el pcb en dxf, si lo podéis exportar y subir os lo agradecería
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

pedro1958 dijo:


> .....pero de que forma nos podemos ayudar con este tema ?
> como doy datos personales a mis compatriotas.............


Muy simple, a través del Foro.

Si tienes un dato que aportar, lo haces de forma pública.

Si tienes un dato que consultar, también lo haces de forma pública.

De esta forma lo que aportes o consultes, no solo será leído por tus compatriotas, sino también, por toda la comunidad la cual se podrá beneficiar de tus aportes o responder a tus dudas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/concepto-espiritu-foro-28899/


----------



## MAGNETRON27

el primero de la izquierda da asta miedo jesus herney yo coincido con tacatomon, el de la derecha es el único que no me parece trucho, es igual que todos los que yo tengo, los pido por encargo a FARNELL, es fiable y ademas coincide la posicion de los rotulos segun los datasheet, los mios son del 2010, los compre en enero de 2011.

Y hablando de semiconductores truchos no se si mi problema puede estar relacionado con los MPSA92  que compré en una tienda, no puedo asegurar que esté relacionado con ellos ya que hice otros cambios y no estoy muy seguro de que eso pueda afectar al offset pero si al rendimiento.


----------



## jesus herney

para leaseba, mira yo hice el inductor con seis metros y medio de alambre de cobre numero 18 enrollado en un carretel de los que viene la soldadura  de 1/2 libra enrollar bien ordenado sin que queden montadas las vueltas y listo. no se de cuanto sea el valor en uH poque no tengo un inductometro pero a dedometro no calienta casi nada y a oidometro se escucha bastante bien  total este inductor se puede usar tranquilamente sin poner en riesgo los parlantes ni el montaje, en cuanto tenga tiempo probare con algunos núcleos de ferrita, por ahora me quedo con este tipo de nucleo.

en cuanto a los irf250 truchos mas bien los guardo dos de los que no me gustan y pediré unos nuevos a otro proveedor.
saludoss


----------



## SKYFALL

jesus herney dijo:


> El problema es que mis dos proveedores me enviaron de la misma calidad, en este momento estoy armando la otra plaquita y el ir2110 que me enviaron tiene las mismas características de el que ya tengo funcionando y para completar los irfp250 nuevos que me enviaron tanbien parecen truchos anexo una foto de los irfp250 los tres son totalmente diferentes. pido el favor a mono pibe, Oscar Monsalvo, felibar 12 ó ferchito que viven aquí  en Colombia si saben donde puedo conseguir los originales de antemano mil gracias.



Fijo fijo los consigues originales en Betacolor, pero han de valer un jurgo porque en ese almacen cobran hasta la risa.


----------



## pedro1958

me editaron mi correo ¡¡¡¡¡               fogonazo dijo:    Muy simple, a través del Foro.

Si tienes un dato que aportar, lo haces de forma pública. 

Si tienes un dato que consultar, también lo haces de forma pública. 

De esta forma lo que aportes o consultes, no solo será leído por tus compatriotas, sino también, por toda la comunidad la cual se podrá beneficiar de tus aportes o responder a tus dudas  

Estimados fanaticos del audio 

a veces podemos compartir , datos , direcciones de tiendas donde comprar original y barato 
ok entonces tambien podemos ayudarnos , en varias cosas por ejemplo cuando se compren 
partes del extranjero , si nos juntamos y se hace el  pedido mas grande el costos de paqueteria , se reparte y sale accesible el gasto y el envio nacional es mucho mas barato ,por eso a ver si entendi
o de plano me vuelven a mandar a moderacion , no se donde rompa las reglas del foro

electroconico , gracias por compartir un impreso de verdad te lo agradezco 
vivo en queretaro , pero seguido voy a mexico Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com por si te animas 
tengo inductores de los que menciona  el amigo Taca , T 106-mezcla 2 que es ideal para este ampli de la marca micrometals te podria pasar 2.. los uso en amplificadores clase t que oscilan a 650 khz y de maravilla  ...
por ahi alguien dijo que se uso ferritas de fly-back que son super faciles de conseguir 
creo probare con ellas pero no creo funcionen 

en concreto si nos apoyamos  en compras asi como lo hacemos en experiencias  todos ganamos , pero no veo malo dar nuestros datos personales .

a los amigos peruanos , colombianos , argentinos etc , nosotros estamos cerca del gringo 
si conseguimos casi todo¡¡¡¡¡ de corazon si en algo los podemos apoyar adelante 
claro a traves del foro 
saludos a todos

amplificadores pwm ,  magia electronica , pura vida


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Donde conseguiste los Toroides de Mezcla #2?


----------



## pedro1958

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Donde conseguiste los Toroides de Mezcla #2?



taca las consegui , por medio de una persona que importa material de usa , me quedan 
algunas , originalmente las use con el modulo ta 104 de tripath en realidad es un moustro clase t  500 wrms x 2 canales  con el stw34nb20 
desafortunadamente ya no existe tripath , pero en 41 hz aun comercializan modulos clase t ?

deja veo si me puedo hacer de mas toroides , si puedo creo tendre que pedir unas 100 
pero son baratas y tengo en mente hacer , varios amplis de clase d asi que te aviso
igual quiero postear sistema de proteccion efectivo , dc , limite de corriente , corto , y sobre voltaje 

Adjunto fotos del toroide T106-2 y mi inductor de nucleo de aire 
y un UcD original Philips   la foto de la placa armada es un amplificador con modulo tripath t104
ahi lo interesante es los aisladores son de ceramica , y evitan inductancias parasitas del cuerpo del mosfet , creo deberiamos probar a ver si el audio sale mas limpio 

saludos a todos


----------



## electroconico

Se ven muy bien esos amplis.
Si parece interesante lo que comentas de la cerámica.

Estamos en contacto .

Saludos!

----------------Tenia apagado el mobil  sry Pedro, ya me llego todo!


----------



## Tacatomon

Que lindo toroide. Nomás que es algo pequeño. Ando en busca del T157-2 y el T184-2. Esos tamaños van de sobra para potencias arriba de 800W (T157-2).
¿Trabajas para una fábrica de amplis clase D? Wow. ha de ser una super experiencia.


----------



## electroconico

Tacatomon dijo:


> Acertado compañero. Explicaría el por que el de la derecha es del 2005. Se me pasó. En fin.
> Esperamos las fotos!
> 
> Saludos!



Ahí les paso las fotos.
También hay un gran cambio con el ir2110 , nada que ver con esos de la serigrafica blanca que tengo :enfadado: .

------------------------


			
				Ratmayor dijo:
			
		

> Compré unos identicos, grabados con laser y todo, pero al parecer son truchos  (No te asustes, no digo que los tuyos lo sean )



Ya no estoy comprando ningún integrado en tiendas locales , porque según eran de prestigio y me estaban vendiendo caca .

Ya casi todo eso lo importo y al parecer todo es de línea.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Compré unos identicos, grabados con laser y todo, pero al parecer son truchos  (No te asustes, no digo que los tuyos lo sean )


----------



## Tacatomon

A mi se me hace raro la forma en que está impreso el Mosfet Driver! Jajaaj. No la creas. Viniendo de esa empresa, seguridad total.

Prueba a ver si cambiaron algunos parámetros con los Componentes originales.


----------



## electroconico

Tacatomon dijo:


> A mi se me hace raro la forma en que está impreso el Mosfet Driver! Jajaaj. No la creas. Viniendo de esa empresa, seguridad total.
> 
> Prueba a ver si cambiaron algunos parámetros con los Componentes originales.



Pue sya estoy con las pruebas , de poco a poco porque son 57Vcd.

.. tengo miedo !!


----------



## leaseba

electroconico dijo:


> Ahí les paso las fotos.
> También hay un gran cambio con el ir2110 , nada que ver con esos de la serigrafica blanca que tengo :enfadado: .
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> 
> Ya no estoy comprando ningún integrado en tiendas locales , porque según eran de prestigio y me estaban vendiendo caca .
> 
> Ya casi todo eso lo importo y al parecer todo es de línea.
> 
> Saludos!



Lo importas ? pero cuando te sale y de donde los traes ?


----------



## Cacho

pedro1958 dijo:


> me editaron mi correo ¡¡¡¡
> ...
> a veces podemos compartir , datos , direcciones de tiendas donde comprar original y barato
> ok entonces tambien podemos ayudarnos , en varias cosas por ejemplo cuando se compren
> partes del extranjero , si nos juntamos y se hace el  pedido mas grande el costos de paqueteria , se reparte y sale accesible el gasto y el envio nacional es mucho mas barato ,por eso a ver si entendi...


Precisamente por eso, publicá los datos de dónde vas a comprar así quien quiera sumarse te avisa. De lo contrario se enteran de la compra lso 2 o 3 con los que te contactes por mail o MP.
Ponés la página en la que pueden consultar los productos y precios, consulta quien esté interesado y se arman una lista entre todos. Fácil y accesible.


pedro1958 dijo:


> en concreto si nos apoyamos  en compras asi como lo hacemos en experiencias  todos ganamos , pero no veo malo dar nuestros datos personales .


De nuevo, la manera más efectiva de hacerlo es abiertamente y no por mail.

@Leaseba: En México se consigue sin mucho drama lo que sea desde EEUU. Acá lo que te conviene para volúmenes chicos es comprar en algún distribuidor serio (Elko hasta ahora me resultó de lo mejor).

Saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Bueno, quisiera que me ayudaran con esta incognita, ya lo mencioné 3 veces y nadie me ha dicho nada:

resulta que ahora el offset no se regula, y ademas tiene menos potencia el UCD, la inductancia está como estaba,  y cuando conecto la alimentacion está todo el tiempo queriendo arrancar cuando antes no lo hacia asta que le metia audio, pero nunca acaba de activarse, se pasa el rato haciendo "TAC, TAC,TAC..." asta que meto audio y se activa, antes era completamente silencioso.


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Bueno, quisiera que me ayudaran con esta incognita, ya lo mencioné 3 veces y nadie me ha dicho nada:
> 
> resulta que ahora el offset no se regula, y ademas tiene menos potencia el UCD, la inductancia está como estaba,  y cuando conecto la alimentacion está todo el tiempo queriendo arrancar cuando antes no lo hacia asta que le metia audio, pero nunca acaba de activarse, se pasa el rato haciendo "TAC, TAC,TAC..." asta que meto audio y se activa, antes era completamente silencioso.


Eso que mencionas que "Pero nunca acaba de activarse" y los ruidos asociados "TAC TAC", a mi me pasaba cuando le hacía la serie con la lampara de 100W. Simplemente no arrancaba. Yo pensaba que algo malo había en el montaje. Pero llegaba a la conclusión de que el pico de corriente era insuficiente para lograr encender y mantener el amplificador a flote, puesto que la lámpara encendía a full.

Por lo demás. Verifica los voltajes correspondientes con la guía de puesta a punto que publicó el Ing. Eduardo.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Hola a todos!

Haciendo pruebas con +-65vcd.
Señal menor a 1vpp @ 1KHz
Carga de 4 ohms

Obtengo la siguiente señal en la salida.

¿A que se debera que parece que mordieron la señal :/ ??

 Al inductor??


*Antes del filtro la señal esta perfectamente cuadrada.*


*La señal después del filtro.*
La señal de entrada no llega ni a 1Vpp.


Saludos!!


----------



## Raedon

Buenas gente, finalmente me decidi por armar este amplificador, y les queria hacer una consulta a ustedes que ya armaron un par. Primero, los mosfet, tengo los 32n20e y los 10n60, el primero tiene menor Rdson que el segundo por lo que me inclino a usar este, pero quiero la opinion de ustedes haber que opinan. y lo otro es que ajustes hay que hacerle al ampli una vez armado, osea, armando tal cual el pdf del señor ejtagle tendria que andar sin problemas? o hay que hacerle alguna modificacion o ajuste despues?, ya se que siempre hay que hacer ajustes pero me refiero a modificaciones mas importante.

Desde ya gracias por leer el mensaje. Saludos

PD: Otra cosa que me olvidaba, vi que varios tienen problemas con los mosfets truchos, tanto ON Semi, como International Rectifier (IRFxx) hacen envios a nuestro pais, solo que ON semi el envio es mas barato que el de IRF, IRF te cobra 50 dolares de envio, pero si se juntan entre varios pueden hacer una orden grande y lo pagan entre todos. Cualquier consulta me avisan


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Tacatomon, antes arrancaba bien .Y ademas cuando conectaba la alimentacion siempre estaba apagado,y solo arrancaba con el audio,pero resulta que ahora cuando conecto la alimentación el UCD intenta arrancar, sin meterle audio ni nada, tanto es que giro un poco el pote del volumen y este se activa, y lo del offset me parece muy extraño, dejo de funcionar, y ademas falta potencia.

Ahora no estoy usando la serie.Esta directo a la red.


----------



## lisandro_maciel

electroconico dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Haciendo pruebas con +-65vcd.
> Señal menor a 1vpp @ 1KHz
> Carga de 4 ohms
> 
> Obtengo la siguiente señal en la salida.
> 
> ¿A que se debera que parece que mordieron la señal :/ ??
> 
> Al inductor??
> 
> 
> *Antes del filtro la señal esta perfectamente cuadrada.*
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53488
> 
> *La señal después del filtro.*
> La señal de entrada no llega ni a 1Vpp.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53489
> 
> Saludos!!


 


Hola electroconico, hace mucho tiempo que no escribo, algunos años atrás construí la primera versión de UCD, y se me presento el mismo problema en la señal de salida, por lo que veo en la foto superior, la señal cuadrada no esta modulando (no tiene la señal de 1 khz de entrada) , si es así subi las fotos de las dos señales en la misma situación de funcionamiento, asi vemos si la modulación pwm es limpia o presenta alguna deformación en la señal cuadrada.
 En mi caso, el problema estaba en una autooscilacion de uno de los transitores de potencia, por falta de tensión de disparo. 
Lamentablemente no son los mismos circuitos a analizar, ni te podria asegurar que ese es tu problema ya que en tu caso el driver de los mosfet es el integrado, pero creo que con un osciloscopio, que en estos caso vale oro, no hay muchos secretos, compara las señales en la pata 8 del lm311, y a la entrada de L1, siempre modulando, en ambos casos tendrian que ser limpias, si es así, no hay muchas vueltas, el problema esta en L1.
Saludos!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

leaseba:
El inductor lo hice a mano con un carrete de transformador , son unas 30 vueltas en un carrete de 20x20mm . Tengo tester con inductometro si queres medirlo ya que somos de la misma ciudad.
Lo hice con alambre grueso , seria mejor hacerlo con varios finos. Con nucleo de ferrite de PC casi quemo todo , evidentemente no eran adecuados y es casi imposible conseguir algo aqui.....


----------



## electroconico

lisandro_maciel dijo:


> Hola electroconico, hace mucho tiempo que no escribo, algunos años atrás construí la primera versión de UCD, y se me presento el mismo problema en la señal de salida, por lo que veo en la foto superior, la señal cuadrada no esta modulando (no tiene la señal de 1 khz de entrada) , si es así subi las fotos de las dos señales en la misma situación de funcionamiento, asi vemos si la modulación pwm es limpia o presenta alguna deformación en la señal cuadrada.
> En mi caso, el problema estaba en una autooscilacion de uno de los transitores de potencia, por falta de tensión de disparo.
> *Lamentablemente no son los mismos circuitos a analizar, ni te podria asegurar que ese es tu problema ya que en tu caso el driver de los mosfet es el integrado, pero creo que con un osciloscopio, que en estos caso vale oro, no hay muchos secretos, compara las señales en la pata 8 del lm311, y a la entrada de L1, siempre modulando, en ambos casos tendrian que ser limpias, si es así, no hay muchas vueltas, el problema esta en L1.*
> Saludos!!!



Gracias lisandro_maciel

Haré las mediciones y por aca les cuento.

Saludos!


----------



## jllvmicrostar

hola amigos.  Yo he armado tanto la versión UCD como el switching amp,  el ucd suena maravilloso quise hacerlo stereo pero como no pude conseguir los nucleos de plovo de hierro apropiados para el inductor de salida , los ruidos por batido de frecuencias  debido a las bobinas de aire de ambos canales son altos.  

Decidí probar el  amplificador fusión de UCD con tl 074 publicado en este hilo ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fusion-ampli-25w-escalable-1200w-ejtagle-ucd-46157/  ) , los resultados fueron muy satisfactorios , con bobina de aire no se acoplan los canales ni hace ruidos ( supongo que al estar los inductores fuera del lazo de realimentacion ya no introducen el ruido captado por acoplamiento del inductor del otro canal) aunque es verdad que el ucd tiene tal vez un poco mas de calidad en sonido. 
Mi consulta es si  podrian ayudarme a incrementar la ganancia del amplificador "fusión "para obtener entre 300 a 350 w sobre impedancia de salida de 8 ohms  para una tension de alimentacion de  +/- 70 Vdc.   Yo creo  que es variando el valor de las resistencias de realimentación en la entrada negativa de U3 en que valor tendria que tener? o no va por ese punto?

gracias por su ayuda   saludos


----------



## crazysound

jllvmicrostar dijo:


> hola amigos. Yo he armado tanto la versión UCD como el switching amp, el ucd suena maravilloso quise hacerlo stereo pero como no pude conseguir los nucleos de plovo de hierro apropiados para el inductor de salida , los ruidos por batido de frecuencias debido a las bobinas de aire de ambos canales son altos.
> 
> Decidí probar el amplificador fusión de UCD con tl 074 publicado en este hilo ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fusion-ampli-25w-escalable-1200w-ejtagle-ucd-46157/ ) , los resultados fueron muy satisfactorios , con bobina de aire no se acoplan los canales ni hace ruidos ( supongo que al estar los inductores fuera del lazo de realimentacion ya no introducen el ruido captado por acoplamiento del inductor del otro canal) aunque es verdad que el ucd tiene tal vez un poco mas de calidad en sonido.
> Mi consulta es si podrian ayudarme a incrementar la ganancia del amplificador "fusión "para obtener entre 300 a 350 w sobre impedancia de salida de 8 ohms para una tension de alimentacion de +/- 70 Vdc. Yo creo que es variando el valor de las resistencias de realimentación en la entrada negativa de U3 en que valor tendria que tener? o no va por ese punto?
> 
> gracias por su ayuda saludos


 
Hola jllvmicrostar, tenés algo de offset?... Con qué tensión lo estás probando?.

Saludos....


----------



## jllvmicrostar

hola crazysound  al principio tenia mas de 100 mv, ahora tengo 15 a 20 mv , dependia mucho de la bobina , seguia intentando con nucloeos toroideles pero me invcrementan el offset , probe con nucloe de aire y bajo bastante , todo esto te hablo en el amplificador "fusion" , CON EL UCD si que la cosa se incrementaba bastante , llegaba a casi 1 V

me olvide , utilizo +-70VDC, a proposito Crazysound tu has probado la version "fusion"?


----------



## crazysound

Hola de nuevo, solo probé los circuitos de Ejtagle.. todos con offset. Utilizo bobinas de núcleo de aire. Con 50uHy todavía era alto el offset, así que tuve que usar 100uHy + 2,2uF.

Saludos...


----------



## jllvmicrostar

yo me parti buen tiempo la cabeza tratando de bajar la tamperatura de la bobina y el offset de salida y encontre una solucion empirica, cuando hacia bobinas con diametro muy estrecho ( menos de 2cm) el offset aumentaba y la temperatura de la bobina ardia, probe incluso trenzando muchos alambre nro 30 awg y lo mismo.
 Ahora utilizo bobina de aire , diametro interno 1 pulgada o mas , calibre de alambre 12 AWG con 2 capas por 20 vueltas y al ofsset se fue y la bobina casi fria.. no se ... es como si se "saturara " la bobina cuando la haces con diametros muy estrechos aunq con nucleo de aire no deberia pasar..

 saludos y suerte


----------



## electroconico

He cambiado los mosfet , estoy usando los irfp250N con +-60vcd

Tengo muy poca potencia.

Viendo la  señal de salida parece que el núcleo se satura.

¿Qué opinan?



Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Yo lo alimento con 63 por rama, IRP250N, y suena saturado con las frecuencias agudas, y cuando le pido potencia distorsiona, ya probe de todo y sigue sin rendir la potencia que debe.


----------



## electroconico

Hola Magnetron.

Pues mira que ando igual , espero conseguir unos buenos núcleos para seguir con las pruebas.

Como se ve en la captura del osc. no tengo más de 4vrms.

Voy a probar con otro nucleo que se calienta un huevo.A lo mejor lo meto en un vasito con agua solo para que me dure unos minutos en lo que veo si son los nucleos que tengo. :cabezon:


----------



## MAGNETRON27

medi los amperios entregados a dos altavoces conectados en paralelo,(4ohm), y me dio 5 amperios metiendo una señal de 30 hz,esta medida la hice casi rozando la distorsion, intentaba por momentos distorsionar, en 4,5 amperios no había distorsion.

Ni se te ocurra lo del agua, puede estar dañado el esmalte de la bobina.

estoy por probar a conectar una resistencia que me disipe al menos 500watios, tengo que mirar haber si con unas lamparas de 500w me vale, eso si, tengo que conseguir los 4 ohmios, si hay que colacarlas en paralelo se colocan,jejeje, supongo que asi me dará una medida mas exacta, ya que la resistencia no es un altavoz,esta no tiene casi  carga inductiva.


----------



## electroconico

Bueno , he cambiado de bobina y mejora un poco.
Ahora obtengo el doble de potencia que antes y pude subir más el volumen antes de llegar a la saturacion.

En las imagenes se nota el cambio entre una y otra bobina.

Ahora , pues ninguna de las dos me sirve por lo menos a alta potencia.
Con la última bobina que use es de 22uH.

Mosfet frios,ir2110 frio.(Anteriormente se calentaba , ya le puse un ir2110 original y si hay cambios en ese aspecto.)

El inductor se calienta mucho , asi que lo probaba por ratitos.Ya descartado para esta aplicación.

Saludos!

-Esto es lo que obtenia antes.

Ver el archivo adjunto 53593

-Las imagenes adjuntas muestran la mejora.


----------



## Raedon

electrónico no probaste con la bobina de aire? o solo estas experimentando con núcleos?


----------



## electroconico

Raedon dijo:


> electrónico no probaste con la bobina de aire? o solo estas experimentando con núcleos?



Solo he probado con los nucleos que tenia y unos que compre.

YA que no pierdo con probar con las de aire,voy a revisar que alambre tengo y consultarlos  porque esos frío en esos temas.

Saludos!



			
				jllvmicrostar dijo:
			
		

> Electroconico ,  revisa  el valor de la realimentacion corresponda a la tabla para 65 vdc; mejor has las pruebas primero con bobinas de aire , despues puedes entrar a la busqueda de nucleos toroidales apropiados



Si tengo los valores correcto pana.Cambiando entre uno y otro inductor , con unos puedo subir mas el volumen , con otros menos.

En las pruebas que realice con las mismos componente pero para 40VCD anda +- bien , porque no le doy de lleno al volumen , a caso llego a 1.2Vpp ,no más.


----------



## jllvmicrostar

electroconico dijo:


> Bueno , he cambiado de bobina y mejora un poco.
> Ahora obtengo el doble de potencia que antes y pude subir más el volumen antes de llegar a la saturacion.
> 
> En las imagenes se nota el cambio entre una y otra bobina.
> 
> Ahora , pues ninguna de las dos me sirve por lo menos a alta potencia.
> Con la última bobina que use es de 22uH.
> 
> Mosfet frios,ir2110 frio.(Anteriormente se calentaba , ya le puse un ir2110 original y si hay cambios en ese aspecto.)
> 
> El inductor se calienta mucho , asi que lo probaba por ratitos.Ya descartado para esta aplicación.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> -Esto es lo que obtenia antes.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53593
> 
> -Las imagenes adjuntas muestran la mejora.



Electroconico ,  revisa  el valor de la realimentacion corresponda a la tabla para 65 vdc; mejor has las pruebas primero con bobinas de aire , despues puedes entrar a la busqueda de nucleos toroidales apropiados

saludos

hola amigos. 
 Decidí probar el amplificador fusión de UCD con tl 074 publicado en este hilo ( Fusión del Ampli de 25W escalable a 1200W de EJTagle con su No-UCD. ) , los resultados fueron muy satisfactorios , con bobina de aire no se acoplan entre canales ni hace ruidos ( supongo que al estar los inductores fuera del lazo de realimentacion ya no introducen el ruido captado por acoplamiento del inductor del otro canal) aunque es verdad que el ucd tiene tal vez un poco mas de calidad en sonido. 
 Mi consulta es si podrian ayudarme a incrementar la ganancia del amplificador "fusión "para obtener entre 300 a 350 w sobre impedancia de salida de 8 ohms para una tension de alimentacion de +/- 70 Vdc. Yo creo que es variando el valor de las resistencias de realimentación en la entrada negativa de U3 en que valor tendria que tener? o no va por ese punto?

 gracias por su ayuda saludos


----------



## pedro1958

pedro1958 dijo:


> hola amigos ¡¡¡¡
> p/ electroconico
> 
> la secuencia de falla , desde mi experiencia es se quema el transistor  que regula los 12 vdc , disipa mucho calor , con este tr en corto el ir2110 tendria una  vcc de 50 o mas volts lo que lo funde  al instante llevandose los transistores mpsa92 o los que fueran no hay otra manera de quemarlos  te recomiendo que veas que tu ir2110 si te costo 20 pesos es chino mas si dice ir2110-1  o ir2110-2
> definitivo son chinos y se queman los vende AG pura basura .
> si me permites posteare una solucion a la carga del ir2110 con esta solucion , se podra poner hasta tres pares de mosfet por ejemplo 3 irf640  que te darian bastante potencia sin cargar el 2110 o tres irfb4227 para casi 2kw de potencia
> 
> amigo adrian
> 
> te explico si alimentas el ampli con mas menos 70 v y quieres bajar a 12 volts con el transistor Q5
> se sobrecalentaria muchisimo aun con disipador infinito  , como suguiere ejtgle  poner un transistor mas potente pero igual se calentaria mucho ,  razon: disipacion = dif de v de entrada por v de salida  x corriente =  70 -12  58 v x 1 A por decir picos de corriente es igual
> casi 50 w  de calor o sea un cautin   ok  no afecta que le pongas una fuente externa de 12v
> o imagina una fuente de dvd portatil  ok el negativo al bus negativo del ampli y el positivo al pin 3 del ic 2110
> o lo que es lo mismo donde estaria el emisor de Q5
> 
> igual si no consiguen inductor de ferrita , que son algo especiales me refiero al filtro lc de salida
> si son muy pequeños se saturan , provoca falla de los mosfet de salida o pesimo audio y ruido
> y a estas potencias que puede manejar este amplificador  es mejor si no consiguen algo de linea
> poner un inductor de nucleo de aire es super lineal y no se satura nunca es muy facil hacerlo 436 a 50 vueltas de alambre calibre 14 o 16 en un diametro de 1 pulgada interno , si les genera mucha emi solo blindenlo con una caja de metal puesta a tierra mi ampli anda de maravilla ,con esta bobina
> 
> saludos a todos los fanaticos
> 
> PD si me lo permiten quisiera compartir el mejor amplificador de mosfet que e escuchado de hecho e fabricado varios para estudios de grabacion y suenan realmente impresionante
> manejan el bajo con toda propiedad , el medio  que es dificil para cualqiuer ampli lo hace de maravilla y el agudo es como cristal en los oidos,, bueno a ver que les parece¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


creo lo pondre en otro foro ¡¡¡¡¡
electroconico ; 
en tus mediciones que amplitud de voltaje tienes a la salida ?  segun vi ni 20v
si no llega a valores casi iguales a la fuente de alimentacion tus problemas son algun valor fuera de rango en la feedback      no puedes tener menos potencia , por otra causa me refiero , si tuvieras problemas de distorcion , ruidos etc pero de potencia ,solo tres cosas 
exceso de retroalimentacion  ,  o el inductor se satura y se come la potencia , pero tendrias calentamiento en todo , por ultimo el capacitor el que va  despues del nucleo , debe ser muy especial  , te recomiendo el que llevan las fuentes atx en serie con el trafo principal 1.5 uf 
250/ 400 v y especial para altas frecuencias , no pierdes nada con probar 
animate usa el inductor con nucleo de aire ya lo mencione antes y mira que varios lo han hecho y todos contentos yo lo hago asi  carrete plastico una plg interna 18 vueltas pegas con colaloka  encimas otras 18 vueltas  y listo calibre 14 no hagas diametros pequeños porque 
aumenta la capacitancia entre bobinas se autoinducen y problemas .
lee un poco luego te paso el link el inductor mas lineal a diferentes cargas y NO se satura NUNCA es el de aire NO es practico para fines comerciales , por razones obvias tamaño EMI etc  pero para este proyecto es buena opcion 

saludos a todos desde Queretaro Mexico-


----------



## electroconico

Lo del feedback y esa parte ya la revise varias veces.
Como se ve en las imágenes se esta saturando el núcleo.Ni le muevo a los valores de feedback , solo cambiaría la ganancia de la señal de entrada.Ya lo estuve checando un rato 

Con el primer nucleo que use se saturaba a bajo volumen y no oscilaba correctamente,esperaba unos 250KHz y andaba en 100-110KHz esto con el capacitor de 100pF.

Cuando cambie de inductor mejoró bastante el asunto,pude subir mucho más el volumen comparando con el primer inductor y la frecuencia de oscilación era la estimada de 220 hasta 250KHz.

La señal de salida era mucho más limpia.

Por cierto , el ir2110 anda muy fresco , igual los mosfets.

Por ahora solo me queda probar con las de aire.


La imagen que colgue con la señal de color azul , me ocurrió en la primera placa que arme,hace ya algo de tiempo.En esa ocación alimente con 40vcd(200W@4ohms) . En las mediciones solo alcanzamos alrededor de 130W y ya se empezaba a ver mal señal hasta que volo todo XD.Aparte del sonidito ese que les conte sssss sSSsss un siseo espantador .

@Pedro
Ya hice un tiempo y separé el material que te enviaré mañana.Yo creo te lo mando por estafeta para que llegue rápido y seguro.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

estoy pensando bajar las resistencias de los mosfet, estan a 27ohm segun el circuito original como ya saben, tengo que probar a 22 ohm o 20 ohm, pero me da miedo.


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> estoy pensando bajar las resistencias de los mosfet, estan a 27ohm segun el circuito original como ya saben, tengo que probar a 22 ohm o 20 ohm, pero me da miedo.



Con lámpara en serie no debe de pasar nada. Así están los UCD que uso a 55V, con R´s de 22Ω

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Tacatomon-Y usas irfp250n sin problema???aparte de mejorar la calidad del sonido, que mas se puede conseguir?supongo que tendra menos distorsion cuando le pida mas potencia.

y no te subio la temperatura???


----------



## Tacatomon

IRRFP250, A oído no mejora nada (Ya es muy buena) y quizás caliente un poco más (ya que se trata de agregar más Deadtime). Aunque con la R Original y el cambio no calentó como para alertarme._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/207195/ _
Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Con los irfp250N , son más rápidos su tiempo de subida y bajada.La Rdosn esta baja.

Yo note menos calentamiento.

Tengo oscilando el ampli a 230KHz y eso mejora el sonido en frecuencias altas.
Al inicio probe con un barrido de frecuencias y la de 16KHz ya se veía un poco deformada y a 20KHz apenas y se notaba que era una seno,esto por las muestras que podria reproducir,esto fue cuando oscilaba a 120KHz máximo.

P.D. Esoy usando resistencias de gate de 22 ohms. y diodo de by pass entre source y grain.

Saludos!
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/207195/ _

A lo que se refiere Hazard creo que es a esto.Solo hay que ajustar la resistencia.He visto en otros diagramas que agregan a estos componentes un pequeño capacitor.


----------



## Tacatomon

electroconico dijo:


> Con los irfp250N , son más rápidos su tiempo de subida y bajada.La Rdosn esta baja.
> 
> Yo note menos calentamiento.
> 
> Tengo oscilando el ampli a 230KHz y eso mejora el sonido en frecuencias altas.
> Al inicio probe con un barrido de frecuencias y la de 16KHz ya se veía un poco deformada y a 20KHz apenas y se notaba que era una seno,esto por las muestras que podria reproducir,esto fue cuando oscilaba a 120KHz máximo.
> 
> P.D. Esoy usando resistencias de gate de 22 ohms. y diodo de by pass entre source y grain.
> 
> Saludos!



Realmente desde la primera vez que lo eche a andar, lo único que hacía "Caer" los agudos era la mala realización de la bobina de aire. ¿Que hiciste para que trabajara a 120Khz? Tal como está el diagrama, oscila a la frecuencia original, unos 250Khz, por eso no me he preocupado. Pero me dan ganas de ir a la prepa y llevarle el UCD para *Ver* que es lo que hace.

Saludos!

PS: Hace falta el Bypass? (Bueno, el Body diode no siempre más rápidos que la Die del Mosfet).


----------



## electroconico

Tal como esta el diagrama original , en mi caso oscilaba a 120KHz.
Lo revise en varios prototipos que arme.

En las últimas pruebas cuando realice el barrido se nota como se hacen muy feas las señales de alta frec.
y pues es normal, ya que para 20KHz , para formar esa señal solo lo hace con 5 partecitas de la original aprox. A oído no se que tando se note porque son puros chillidos XD jajaja. Pero en el osciloscopio se nota bastante el cambio.

Cambias el capacitor de 330pF por uno de 100pF incluso con uno de 150pF y la bobina de 22uH.

Los diodos de bypass me dejan más tranquilo porque probe con varios mosfets , unos más lentos que otros.Igual puse mur120 con 25ns de respuesta.

Cuando trabaje con mosfets y motores , esos diodos extra me hacian el gran paro.No es la misma aplicación pero tampoco me hacen daño.

Faltaria revisar en alta potencia el ampli con y sin los diodos.Checa las notas de aplicación de los iraudamp.


----------



## Tacatomon

Mira, de lo que vengo a caer. Definitivamente hace falta ver por mis propios ojos como la frec de conmutación está corrida. Realmente así trabaja bien, no me quejo. Pero está mal... Como no pienso modificar los amplificadores que tengo hechos, será para que arme uno y ese sea el ratón de laboratorio. Igual los MUR120 no son muy caros...


----------



## FELIBAR12

Aparte de probar con los nucleos de aire,tambien seria bueno probar con nucleos de ferrita tipo E,un compañero del foro armo un ampli class d y como inductor a la salida puso un EI33 y separo las E con plasticos para proporcionar GAP.Segun comenta ha funcionado bien.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/classe-d-900-watts-rms-54772/
Haria falta ver la señal despues del EI33 para ver como se comporta


----------



## electroconico

He probado con bobina con nucleo de aire.2" de diametro,1" longitud,27 vueltas.
La bobina muy fría al igual que los demas componentes.

Sigo obteniendo lo mismo prácticamente.Así que el problema anda en otra parte,una joda 

Checaré nuevamente las señales en Hin y Lin,luego la señal que se tiene en los gates.

*NOTA* : En todas los prototipos que armado el ampli empezaba a oscilar solo cuando habia señal en la entrada,esto con las bobinas de toroides.

Con la bobina de nucleo de aire el ampli oscila desde que se energiza.




////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////




lisandro_maciel dijo:


> En mi caso, el problema estaba en una autooscilacion de uno de los transitores de potencia, por falta de tensión de disparo.
> Lamentablemente no son los mismos circuitos a analizar, ni te podria asegurar que ese es tu problema ya que en tu caso el driver de los mosfet es el integrado, pero creo que con un osciloscopio, que en estos caso vale oro, no hay muchos secretos, *compara las señales en la pata 8 del lm311, y a la entrada de L1, siempre modulando, en ambos casos tendrian que ser limpias, si es así, no hay muchas vueltas, el problema esta en L1.*
> Saludos!!!



Carga de 4Ω
Mosfet -irfp250N
Alimentacion +-60vcd
Señal de entrada 1KHz menor a 1vpp antes de distorsionar.

La señal amarilla es la salida del LM311 pata 4.
La señal azul es la salida de los mosfets justo a la entrada de la bobina.

Esta son las señales que obtengo.

*Oscilación sin señal de entrada.*



*Oscilando con señal de entrada 1KHz menor a 0.6Vpp*



Aquí se ve parte del problema.

*Al incrementar la señal de entrada hasta casi 1Vpp oscila casi hasta 1MHz y ya no se ve la señal cuadrada que sale del LM311.*



*Aquí bajo el volumen y se vuele a ver limpia la señal.*



EN esta imagen se aprecia mejor como el comparador deja de funcionar correctamente.


----------



## Raedon

che no sera que el comparador este *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* no? que te empize a meter ruido??


----------



## pedro1958

electroconico : pon un pantallazo de salida de audio con musica me gustaria saber si clipea o esta baja 
la señal ---------insisto creo el problema es en la retro igual ojala consigas aislantes de ceramica 
mejor te mando 2 estan algo escasos jajaja
te has fijado que pasa si cortocircuiteas la entrada ? deja de oscilar , se ve mas limpia la señal ?
para mi punto de vista el ampli debe oscilar apenas pongas corriente , o sea con tu bobina de aire esta trabajando bien , deja armo uno apenas llegue y veo que pasa .........

pasame un tip donde compraste el rigol ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
lo veo y me dan ganas de vender algo para comprarmelo , esta super 
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Interesante las capturas, las tomaré como punto de partida cuando empiece a ver los que pasa en los UCD que he montado!

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Hola pedro

Ya revise varias veces la parte del feedback y tengo bien los valores de los componentes.Me puse a checar los componentes 1 por 1 dos veces esperando encontrar mi cagazon.

No he puesto en corto la entrada , solo la dejo en mudo.
En un ratito pruebo con música y subo las imágenes.

Aquí compre el osciloscopio , me atendieron muy bien.
Estoy muy contento con el osciloscopio , esta muy bueno por el precio , $6000.0 ya incluye envío e iva. Se me paso comentar que me llego en 2 días (^^,)


----------



## ejtagle

electroconico dijo:


> Hola pedro
> 
> Ya revise varias veces la parte del feedback y tengo bien los valores de los componentes.Me puse a checar los componentes 1 por 1 dos veces esperando encontrar mi cagazon.
> 
> No he puesto en corto la entrada , solo la dejo en mudo.
> En un ratito pruebo con música y subo las imágenes.
> 
> Aquí compre el osciloscopio , me atendieron muy bien.
> Estoy muy contento con el osciloscopio , esta muy bueno por el precio , $6000.0 ya incluye envío e iva. Se me paso comentar que me llego en 2 días (^^,)



Hay algo que está objetivamente mal con ese amplificador, y creo saber por dónde va el problema...
Pero, primero, hay que aclarar algo, que creo haber dicho alguna vez, pero que no va a venir de más refrescar... Dado el principio de funcionamiento del UCD, la máxima frecuencia de oscilación se da con el amplificador sin señal, es decir, en vacío. Luego, con señal, la frecuencia tiene que bajar aún más... Absolutamente en NINGÚN caso puede darse que la frecuencia suba.. Si el ampli opera en forma correcta, entonces la frecuencia de oscilación siempre disminuirá en relación a la que tiene cuando no tiene señal de entrada...

Bueno, ahora, a las posibles causas.. Lo más probable es que se esté acoplando parte  de la señal de salida a la entrada, o que el comparador esté autooscilando... y para eso,te puede servir ese osciloscopio que tienes, haciendo un uso un poco más avanzado del mismo...
Interesa medir varias cosas...
1o) La tensión de la fuente flotante.. Asegurate que sea estable, que no oscile, que jamás baje de los 10voltios... probado tanto sin señal de entrada como con señales grandes de entrada...
2o) La estabilidad de la tensión del comparador... que no tenga oscilacionee, que sea estable y limpia..
3o) La estabilidad de la tensión del amplificador, que sea estable, que no tenga caidas grandes.. por cierto, debe medirse en la placa del amplificador, y no en la fuente de alimentación

Por oscilaciones, me refiero a oscilaciones de baja y de alta frecuencia... no me sorprenderia ver que tengas oscilaciones del orden de 1mhz en algunas de las tensiones de alimentación.... y tampoco.me sorprendería ver que tengas oscilaciones de la tensión de masa de señal en relación a la masa de potencia... eso deberá eliminarse antes de seguir.
Te recomiendo el uso del modo de disparo único, acoplando en contínua y fijando la tensión de disparo porarriba en 1 o 2 volts de la tensión normal.. y el tiempo de barrido en 100ns. No deberia haber disparos... pero, por las formas de onda que veo, creo que los vas  a ver....

Saludos, (Y)


----------



## electroconico

Hola ejtagle

Muchas gracias por responder.

Voy a revisar las mediciones que me comentas y posteo nuevamente.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## ave nocturna

hola buenas.
mi duda es si el tamaño del pcb (67 x 58.5) es el correcto. e intentado simular la pocicion de cada uno de los componentes con el dimencional de el fabricante pero con las recistencias de 1/2 w todo se sobredimenciona y parece ser que el espacio esta calculado para recistencias de 1/4. alguien me podria aclarar esta duda. gracias


----------



## electroconico

Viene en el pdf las medidas , cuando imprimas ponlo a escala , solo haz una regla de 3.

67.183cm x 58.42


----------



## MAGNETRON27

La verdad Electrocónico me estas quitando trabajo, mi UCD anda igual que el tuyo, los mismos problemas, lo raro es que antes con la misma bobina de aire el UCD no se activaba solo y ahora si.No se que ha podido pasar.

no puedo simular en el LTSPICE, me dice que no puede cargar el IR2110SUB, y he metido los dos archivos .sub y .asy, en la carpeta donde manda, en la carpeta lib del LTPICE.


----------



## electroconico

MAGNETRON27 dijo:
			
		

> no puedo simular en el LTSPICE, me dice que no puede cargar el IR2110SUB, y he metido los dos archivos .sub y .asy, en la carpeta donde manda, en la carpeta lib del LTPICE.



He tratado de reproducir el fenomeno en el LTspice pero no le hallo como .Le muevo valores y esas cosas esperando que me salga uan señal parecida  .

En un rato más subo nuevamente los archivos por si se daño algo.etc...

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ya consegui cargar los componentes en el LTSPICE, pero le doy a simular y la señal de salida es bien distinta a la entrada, no se que pasa


----------



## electroconico

Sube una imagen para ver por donde pueda estar el detalle.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ya descubri los fallos, mal conexionados los pines del ir2110.Ya casi lo tengo, pero no puedo trabajar con una sola pantalla, traere mañana otra pantalla para estar mas comodo y mas rápido, espero que con la simulacion me salga el fallo,quiero decir el fallo que tengo en el UCD real, jejeje.


----------



## pedro1958

electroconico:
gracias por el tip del rigol , si lo comprare 4 aqui http://www.finaltest.com.mx/category-s/150.htm

creo que ejtagle tiene razon esta autooscilando  , se nota cuando subes señal de entrada ,
mira a mi me paso , porque tenia el disipador flotando , lo puse a gnd depotencia una buena conexion a gnd  , y paro la autooscilacion , por eso te comentaba de las inductancias parasitas del cuerpo del mosfet  al disipador  , igual mejora mucho con aislantes de ceramica gruesos , eso por una parte 
pero tu baja potencia ??? no se realmente , por eso ojala pongas pantallazo de salida a diferentes
 volumen con audio .  ver si clippea o sale limpia ??  no e revizado pero entre gnd de señal y gnd de potencia no tienes una resistencia ?  10 ohms por ejemplo igual ayudaria 
suerte esta emocionante ver que pasa ¡¡¡¡¡¡ te apoyamos 
saludos y gracias por el paquete


----------



## electroconico

Hola pedro

Que buen oferton agarraste con el osci.
Ya había revisado antes ahí y pues no daba el precio.

Pues si tengo mucho ruido en la alimentación y más cuando subo el volumen.Creo que es más la autoscilacion que otro rollo.Probe agregando unos capacitores y mejoró un poco.Voy a probar con lo del disipador a gnd , lo tengo flotando.

El diagrama que sigo es el original.Lo de la resistencia de 10 ohms ya no lo use.

He cortado pistas y puenteado a gnd por si tengo ahí un loop que me produzca el fenomeno ese de oscilar tanto.Níngún cambio aparente.

En la alimentación si llega tambien a verse un ruido del orden de 1MHz >_< .

En la noche que empiece a probar nuevamente subo capturas de pantalla.
Me esta tocando sufrir con el ampli pero ando aprendiendo un buen con su ayuda.

Saludos!

Les cuento más tarde que como me fue.


----------



## Tacatomon

Trata de poner el Disipador a GND. Eso ayuda mucho. Me imagino que en la fuente de alimentación tienes generosos condensos de 100p, 100n y 470n en paralelo con los electrolíticos.


----------



## ave nocturna

buenas 
tengo unos pdf para subir pero no se como. son uas imagenes de este ampli que me gustaria que examinen.
gracias

ejtagle: 

a ver qué os parece. trate de ajustarme lo máximo al de ejtagle, pero como os dije los materiales no me encajaban. esta es la que voy a probar y luego haré yo mis modificaciones pero quiero que lo vean antes de que ponga la placa virgen en la maquina (no usare el procedimiento del acido. lo voy a mecanizar en una fresa de alta velocidad)


----------



## Tacatomon

Las pistas de Potencia de verdad que da risa. Refuerza toda la parte de alimentación, GND de salida, salida de altavoz (Por donde pasa la bobina y donde está el condensador) Igual y si no puedes darles demasiado ancho, piensa a futuro para reforzar la pista después con un poco de estaño o un Alambre sólido+estaño.

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

si, la verdad que esas pistas las veo yo muy estrechas, para menos de 100watios valdran, pero para mas potencia lo mas probable es que caliente y pierda eficiencia, y lo que si es muy seguro es que revienten las pistas que manejan potencia, en mi caso tengo las pistas rellenadas con estaño, un milimetro de espesor es la capa de estaño.Asi me aseguro que no se queman ni se recalienta.
Yo te recomiendo que rediseñes esas placas, y les hagas las pistas de alimentacion y salida 3 veces mas anchas, y luego las rellenes, asi nunca te quedará la duda.


----------



## ave nocturna

gracias ya estoy en elllo

hola.

ya le di un poco mas de grueso a ver qué os parece


----------



## FELIBAR12

Y no estaria mal probar con estos inductores










Sera que se saturan?


----------



## ave nocturna

FELIBAR12:

podrias decir quien es el fabricante?


----------



## Tacatomon

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Y no estaria mal probar con estos inductores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sera que se saturan?



Por lo menos el segundo Mezcla #2 de Micrometals, seguro!


----------



## electroconico

Son toroides o ruedas de patineta??? 

Para armar un _powersote_


----------



## joryds

Hola, para los que han armado el Amplificador, cual es la temperatura del IR2110 después de 5min de estar encendido?

Yo use un medidor infrarrojo y la lectura es de 71 °C.

En los datos técnicos del componente dice que  trabaja desde -55°C  hasta 150°C  no sé si tendría que ver con la frecuencia pero en mi fuente conmutada el IR2110  se mantiene a 52°C.

Saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

ave nocturna dijo:


> FELIBAR12:
> 
> podrias decir quien es el fabricante?


Ambos son Micrometals,no recuerdo la referencia del primero,creo que es un T200-2B pero el segundo es un T400-2


----------



## Tacatomon

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Ambos son Micrometals,no recuerdo la referencia del primero,creo que es un T200-2B pero el segundo es un T400-2



Como conseguiste el T400-2!!!


----------



## jesus herney

joryds. El mio trabajando con 51 +51  tiene las siguientes temperaturas el ir2110 37 grados el disipador de los mosfet 29grados el inductor 54 gradados los transistores chicos solo uno marca 52 y los otros 39 grados espero que te sirva estos datos. (el mio es de 400vatios a 4 h)
saludoss


----------



## joryds

jesus herney dijo:


> joryds. El mio trabajando con 51 +51  tiene las siguientes temperaturas el ir2110 37 grados el disipador de los mosfet 29grados el inductor 54 gradados los transistores chicos solo uno marca 52 y los otros 39 grados espero que te sirva estos datos. (el mio es de 400vatios a 4 h)
> saludoss



Hola Jesús herney, gracias por el dato, al parecer puede ser la frecuencia ya que la tengo al doble de la original es decir, 350Khz esto pueda ser que aumenta la temperatura del componentes voy a bajarla al valor original para ver en que cambia.
Saludos.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

mi circuito no es que caliente mucho, tengo mucha temperatura en las resistencias r15 y r17, no se pueden ni tocar, menos mal que son de 2watios cada una,la temperatura en los transistores chicos bajo muchisimo, los cambie por los mpsa92,pero sin variar ningun valor de ninguna resistencia, sigo con el tema del ripple, y tambien del offset, no se si tendra que ver con el cambio que hice de las resistencias r15 y r17, ahora son de 3k, pero antes creo que estaba a 3,7k, no hice el calculo esta vez y puse esas, igual estoy sobrecargando el lm311, antes siempre estaba frio, pero ahora se entibia.

Está trabajando con 63 voltios simetricos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

JORYDS dijo:


> Hola, para los que han armado el Amplificador, cual es la temperatura del IR2110 después de 5min de estar encendido?
> Saludos.


Yo creo que eso depende en gran medida de los mosfet que se usen y las resistencias de gate.Si se usan unos con una Qg alta(mas de 100) la temperatura puede ser alta y si no se tiene cuidado puede dañarse el IR.Pero si se usa con mosfets de baja carga puede que nisiquiera se caliente,haz la prueba con diferentes mosfet para ver si es por ahi la cosa....prueba con un irfp250,un irf540,un irfb4227,o un irf4020.
Tambien puede que haga falta un voltaje mas estable para el IR,dado que es tomado de -v es suceptible a fluctuaciones por el efecto bus pumping,puedes probar con una fuente externa de 12 o 15v para ver la diferencia
En mi caso tengo unos irfp260n y se siente que ya quema,creo que estos mosfets estan muy grandes para el IR 
En mis fuentes conmutadas tengo unos irfp460 y es un poco menor la temperatura,aunque puede ser que tambien dependa de la frecuencia porque una fuente la tengo con el controlador a 100khz y solo entibia,pero en la otra lo tengo a 200khz y se siente que quema



Tacatomon dijo:


> Como conseguiste el T400-2!!!


 
No lo tengo,como quisiera tener uno,pero lo vi aqui http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/class-d/146167-new-classd-project-starting-0-a-21.html


----------



## joryds

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> En mis fuentes conmutadas tengo unos irfp460 y es un poco menor la temperatura,aunque puede ser que  tambien dependa de la frecuencia porque una fuente la tengo con el controlador a 100khz y solo entibia,pero en la otra lo tengo a 200khz y se siente que quema
> [/url]



Hola Diego, diste con el punto, todo el problema estaba en la frecuencia, mi prototipo lo tenía trabajado a 450Khz y el IR2110 tenía una temperatura de 71°C, ahora le baje la frecuencia a un valor “X” porque no tengo osciloscopio Digital en el momento y el IR se mantiene en 55°C .

Como está configurado el Amplificador de Eduardo se mantiene en 51°C.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> Como conseguiste el T400-2!!!


Aqui hay un par de nucleos interesantes 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Toroid-T200-2-T...233?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1bd3cf19

http://cgi.ebay.com/MICROMETALS-T40...523?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb5518273


----------



## joryds

Hola, estas son las capturas del comportamiento del amplificador a determinadas frecuencias de 230 a 430Khz cada uno saque su conclusión.

Nota: las medidas la realice sin señal de entrada y con una carga mínima en la salida para que pudiera arrancar.

Las capturas que tiene una forma de onda en el canal 2 de color amarillo representa la tensión de salida en mV el mínimo valor fue 641.4mV y el máximo 1.4V.

La fig 10,13 y 16 muestra el PWM para distinguir las amortiguaciones dependiendo de la frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

@ Pedro

Me avisas cuando te lleguen las pcb porque en un lado de la serigrafia la regue .
Al parecer ya están por entregártelas el día miércoles más tardar jueves.

Porque cuál paqueteria enviaste los inductores compa???

Saludos

------------
@ Joryds   
se ven bien lás capturas. Solo revisa la parte del filtro, esos picos que se ven.

¿Con qué voltaje estas alimentando? 60v???

 o para cuanta potencia armaste el ampli ???


----------



## joryds

electroconico dijo:


> @
> se ven bien lás capturas. Solo revisa la parte del filtro, esos picos que se ven.
> 
> ¿Con qué voltaje estas alimentando? 60v???
> 
> o para cuanta potencia armaste el ampli ???




Hola electroconico, el filtro está calculado para 2.66ohm  y la tensión de alimentación es +/-60V,
El prototipo no idéntico al de Eduardo pero el funcionamiento es igual,  la potencia máxima es 750W rms.

Otro dato cuando fijo la frecuencia a 500khz comienza a calentarse el IR y después de 5 minutos está en 71°C y la frecuencia baja a 450khz, es decir el aumento de la temperatura del IR es inversamente proporcional a la frecuencia.

También probé colocando un ventilador al IR y la frecuencia no se cambiaba de 500khz.

Saludos..


----------



## electroconico

JORYDS dijo:


> Hola electroconico, el filtro está calculado para 2.66ohm  y la tensión de alimentación es +/-60V,
> El prototipo no idéntico al de Eduardo pero el funcionamiento es igual,  la potencia máxima es 750W rms.
> 
> Otro dato cuando fijo la frecuencia a 500khz comienza a calentarse el IR y después de 5 minutos está en 71°C y la frecuencia baja a 450khz, es decir el aumento de la temperatura del IR es inversamente proporcional a la frecuencia.
> 
> También probé colocando un ventilador al IR y la frecuencia no se cambiaba de 500khz.
> 
> Saludos..



Con esos 450KHz andas muy bien.
Que modelo de mosfet estas usando ?? El ir es normal que caliente.Le puedes liberar la carga agregando un arreglo de transistores a la salida,pero no le veo mucho casi si maneja bien con los 750W que dices.

Las imagenes son sin señal , 

¿ya probaste con alguna señal de prueba que potencia te puede entregar antes de distorsionar o algún otro fenomeno??

En mi caso yo pruebo con señal senoidal de 1KHz máximo 2vpp , carga de 4Ω , +-60vdc


Ahorita yo ando sufriendo mucho con autoscilaciones.
Yo no puedo pasar de 30vrms.Empieza a oscilar mi circuito.
Ando trabajando en eso.

El ir2110 calienta cuando la señal se deforma , como las imagenes que postie arriba.Y se calienta bastante , lo mismo los mosfets.Si lo tengo en un nivel que no distorsione la señal , ek ir2110 anda apenas tibio.


----------



## joryds

electroconico dijo:


> Que modelo de mosfet estas usando ?
> ¿ya probaste con alguna señal de prueba que potencia te puede entregar antes de distorsionar o algún otro fenomeno??



Hola, estoy usando los IRFP260N,  pero no tengo una fuente lo suficientemente poderosa para sacar los 750W,   solo tengo una fuente conmutada de 600W rms y solo pude sacar 551W continuos, como carga conecte 3 planchas en paralelo para no despertar a los vecinos, próximamente terminare una fuentecita de 2500W para poder hacer mejores pruebas.

De las frecuencias posibles para este Amplificador ya seleccione entre 280 a 340khz porque el IR se mantiene más estable en cuanto a la temperatura y la forma de onda del pwm.

Saludos.


----------



## rau

una pregunta se pueden usar mosfet irf 640 para sacar una potencia de 100w? o estos mosfet no sirven??
saludos!!


----------



## marke20

rau dijo:


> una pregunta se pueden usar mosfet irf 640 para sacar una potencia de 100w? o estos mosfet no sirven??
> saludos!!



Claro que si, y no calientan para nada! Yo los tengo


----------



## Nicog17

Buenas. Yo en el Unico momento que tenia problemas de calentamiento es cuando use una bobina con nucleo de aire que la calcule con una pagina que está por ahí, ademas esta bobina me creaba una forma de onda muy fea con la que se atacaba a los mosfets. Después le hice una con un núcleo de Fly-Back de tv con el respectivo gap y funcionó de mil maravillas.. no mas calentamiento. No tengo osciloscopio propio, por lo que no pude ver como quedo la onda que ataca a los mosfets, pero con las pruebas que habia realizado con un profesor con la misma bobina de nucleo de aire, (que me creaba una forma de onda fea) con solo meterle un nucleo de Fly-Back quedaba una onda bien cuadrada, pero la frecuencia caía de 120KHz a unos pocos 60KHz, (este cambio de frecuencia estoy convencido de que era por que quedaba una bobina muy grande). Voy a ver cuando compro los Mosfets que van (250N) para poder alimentarlo con 80V Simetricos y ver como se comporta el circuito con ese voltaje, por que por ahora esta con 40V Simetricos. Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

cuantas vueltas de cobre esmaltado usaste en tu flyback???calienta exageradamente??o solo se entibia?
Yo aqui tengo varios flyback de televisores a color, pero me fastidia desmontar y que luego no sirva.Mi fuente es de 63voltios simetricos y cerca de 12amperios,aunque seguro que da menos potencia de la que deberia ya que marca consumo aun sin carga el trafo, debe de tener cortocircuito en uno de los 2 bobinados, los sintomas son calentamiento excesivo en menos de 1 hora de funcionamiento.Pero luego voy a medir el consumo que tiene, es algo que aun no he hecho todavía, jejeje.


----------



## Nicog17

Las vueltas las hice a ''ojimetro'' si mal no recuerdo tiene unas 25 vueltas de 2 alambres de cobre de 0,7mm de diametro aproximadamente, los puse de ese modo por que no encontre alambre de buen calibre..  (arme un cable bifilar). Con esa núcleo la bobina se mantiene completamente fría y los mosfets apenas tibios, el IR2110 tibio al tacto tambien, los que calientan bastante son los transistorsitos chiquitos, pero leí por aca que es por la frecuencia a la que trabajan. 
Tengo una duda.. ¿El capacitor que va en la salida del IR2110 (para la masa flotante) no debería ser de baja ESR? ya que trabaja a bastante frecuencia. Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pues deberia ser de baja ESR.


----------



## pedro1958

rau dijo:


> una pregunta se pueden usar mosfet irf 640 para sacar una potencia de 100w? o estos mosfet no sirven??
> saludos!!



rau estos mosfet les sacas facil 200 w una buena opcion y baratos 
saludos  



Nicog17 dijo:


> Las vueltas las hice a ''ojimetro'' si mal no recuerdo tiene unas 25 vueltas de 2 alambres de cobre de 0,7mm de diametro aproximadamente, los puse de ese modo por que no encontre alambre de buen calibre..  (arme un cable bifilar). Con esa núcleo la bobina se mantiene completamente fría y los mosfets apenas tibios, el IR2110 tibio al tacto tambien, los que calientan bastante son los transistorsitos chiquitos, pero leí por aca que es por la frecuencia a la que trabajan.
> Tengo una duda.. ¿El capacitor que va en la salida del IR2110 (para la masa flotante) no debería ser de baja ESR? ya que trabaja a bastante frecuencia. Saludos!



no es necesario un capacitor con bajo ESR  recuerda que va en paralelo un capacitor de 100nf
con eso se soluciona la rapidez de carga y descarga de de esta bomba de voltaje .

saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

eso es cierto, no me habia dado cuenta del detalle, me fije despues en el diagrama, pero ya era demasiado tarde para editar

hice la prueba con el núcleo de flyback, no calienta, cero offset, pero distorsionan los bajos a cualquier volumen, y mete muchísimo ruido si pongo al mínimo el potenciómetro de entrada de linea, supongo que será porque no está calculada correctamente o ni siquiera está filtrando la alta frecuencia, no tengo ni idea del valor de la inductancia ni se como sacarlo.

perdon, lo de los bajos fue culpa mia, problemas con la tarjeta de sonido, le doy al mando a distancia para bajar el volumen y lo subió demasiado y me estaba clipeando el equalizador y no lo vi,jejeje, me di cuenta después.
Pero lo del ruido si es problema del inductor flyback, es brutal el nivel de lluvia que se escucha.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

bueno, he hecho comprobaciones:

-Desconecte el transformador del puente de diodos, medí los amperios y me dio como resultado 0,330 amperios a 230 voltios.

-Medí de nuevo pero con todo conectado y me dió 0,440amperios con UCD incluido.

Sin carga el trafo ya me consume 75,9 watios, y con todo conectado incluido el ucd, consume 101watios.

Entonces el UCD me está consumiendo sin audio 25,3 watios (esto es cuando está activado pero sin reproducir audio), eso es potencia que no va a entregar a la salida y asta me parece exagerado el consumo.

Otro punto, el trafo está tocado, me parece demasiado consumo para el solo.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

me apetece bajarle la resistencia de 470ohm al comprador, ¿que opinan?


----------



## Nicog17

Con el tema de la lluvia también me pasa, pero como  dice Magnetron debe ser por que no está calculada la bobina, pero todo lo demas funciona de maravillas.


----------



## electromecanico

mira el tema de amplificadores clase d en la web encontre un articulo que indican como la nueba tecnologia en mosfet fijense el tamaño de este y las potencia que maneja me llamo la atencion http://avr.eefocus.com/article/10-07/261278039631.html?sort=1771_1773_0_0


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Buen dia electromecanico.


Precisamente tengo en mis manos varios BSC059N03S G, y los pienso utilizar en una SMPS DC/DC
mira la hoja de datos y veras 30V,73A. Claro  después que termine la SMPS de 800W.


Bendiciones.


----------



## electromecanico

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> Buen dia electromecanico.
> 
> 
> Precisamente tengo en mis manos varios BSC059N03S G, y los pienso utilizar en una SMPS DC/DC
> mira la hoja de datos y veras 30V,73A. Claro  después que termine la SMPS de 800W.
> 
> 
> Bendiciones.


 si la verdad que me supera todo esto....! en que voltage los 800w


----------



## electroconico

El ruido de lluvia , las pocas veces que probe nunca se fue , pero si cambiaba de bocinas si se iba y se debe al filtro que traian algunas.

En un juego como de 18" traia sus filtros y se escuchaba muy limpio , en otras bocinas que llevaba conectado directo el woofer y luego los agudos mediante un solo capacitor ahí se escuchaba más el ruido ese , pero nada especial,seguro con lo comentan debe bajar muchisimo.

Saludos!


----------



## moczetineb77

hola ya baje las pbc de las primeras paginas del ucd 1250w y necesito una fuente acorde a tan magnifico amplificador (+100 y -100v)pero no he encontrado una pbc al estilo del amplificador de solo armar y listo alguien puede ayudarme he armado varias cosas pero no soy experto en electronica sino mas como hobby o pasatiempo estudio ingenieria de gas y en fisica vi algo de electronica pero muy basico nada como ustedes que conocen  bien del tema y que decir del señor ejtagle si me pueden ayudar les agradeceria mucho(saludos desde venezuela)


----------



## jesus herney

Bueno este hilo a llegado bastante lejos 123 paginas y 2457 y mas de mensajes, leyendo toda esta información hay muchos problemas ya resueltos y que han sido de mucha ayuda, mas sin embargo para muchos todavía seguimos con algunas dificultades y una de ella es el inductor de salida ami personalmente se me dificulto conseguir los toroydes de ferrita y la única occion es la bovina con núcleo de aire aunque la que yo tengo me funciona un poco bien no estoy de el todo conforme pienso que algo de potencia se esta perdiendo, y he probado con varios tipos de bovinas y todas tienen su problema aun utilizando el programa para calcularla que muchos pusieron en el foro, en fin yo propondría a todos los que tengamos este inconveniente discutamos este tema realizando pruebas y así lograr optimizar entre todos este inductor, con numero de espiras, calibre de alambre, diámetro y longitud con medidas exactas, esta seria mi idea y la podíamos hacer en este mismo hilo o crear otro solo para este tema bienvenidas sean todas las opiniones.
saludoss


----------



## kincho

Respondiendo junto a Jesus herney.... opino parecido. Muchas respuestas y preguntas ya publicadas pero pocas conclusiones, perdón por atreverme a decirlo y con todos mis respetos.
 Estaría bien para ordenar ideas, abrir otro tema paralelo a este en el que los que hayan hecho el circuito publicasen sus experiencias.
No he hecho ni la placa del circuito, pero sin empezar tengo dudas sobre la alimentación (¿conmutada?) y bobina. Saludos, Kincho.


----------



## pedro1958

jesus herney dijo:


> Bueno este hilo a llegado bastante lejos 123 paginas y 2457 y mas de mensajes, leyendo toda esta información hay muchos problemas ya resueltos y que han sido de mucha ayuda, mas sin embargo para muchos todavía seguimos con algunas dificultades y una de ella es el inductor de salida ami personalmente se me dificulto conseguir los toroydes de ferrita y la única occion es la bovina con núcleo de aire aunque la que yo tengo me funciona un poco bien no estoy de el todo conforme pienso que algo de potencia se esta perdiendo, y he probado con varios tipos de bovinas y todas tienen su problema aun utilizando el programa para calcularla que muchos pusieron en el foro, en fin yo propondría a todos los que tengamos este inconveniente discutamos este tema realizando pruebas y así lograr optimizar entre todos este inductor, con numero de espiras, calibre de alambre, diámetro y longitud con medidas exactas, esta seria mi idea y la podíamos hacer en este mismo hilo o crear otro solo para este tema bienvenidas sean todas las opiniones.
> saludoss



Jesus :

esto de los inductores tienes razon ya se hizo lio pero no es tan complicado !!!!!!!

lo que pasa es que queremos improvisar y en el tema del inductor no se puede ,
las ferritas de fly-back son para trabajar a 25 a 40 khz  sabra dios porque no se les quema el amplificador con esto   los nucleos amariilos de las fuentes atx son inductores de potencia su trabajo para nada , es el propio de un clase d ,
en fin a lo largo del foro se comenta todo lo que se a tratado de usar igual toroides de potencia  con trabajo de 50 100 khz  ( grises )  NO funcionan o les da problemas 

............. el inductor es uno de los componentes mas delicados y su eleccion 
debe ser cuidadosa , el mejor inductor en todos sentidos en el de nucleo de aire 
NO se satura nunca , es MUY lineal a diferentes cargas o sea 2 , 4 , 8 ohms y trabaja bien
es facil y accesible de conseguir , en----      http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm   ---------  
te dice como calcular , AHORA usen alambre calibre AWG minimo 16 , recomendado 14 , o 12 
deben hacer un carrete como donde viene la soldadura pero con una pulgada de diametro interno  32 vueltas en total en tres capas o sea dan 12 vueltas y empiezan otra capa 12 vueltas mas y empiezan otra capa 8 vueltas mas y listo pegan o amarran y sacan su bobina 

si la fabrican asi quedaria :    22 uH  1 plg diametro interno .750 altura 1.4 plg diametro externo y una resistencia a dc de .02 ohms con alambre 14 esta bobina funciona bien sin problemas , sin calentamientos   recuerden manejar 200 a 700 w no es cualquier cosa igual de importante es el capacitor que va con el inductor si esta mal seleccionado es como si fallara el inductor DEBE ser multicapa , o polyester tipo mkp  ( alta frecuencia alto voltaje ) a mi me da buen resultado el que va en las fuentes atx en serie con el trafo principal 1.5 uf 250 v

que en las tarjetas que aqui se proponen ni cabe 
pero debe llevar un buen capacitor si no no les sirve el filtro y a oir shhhhhhh o ruidos 

otra opcion con mejor estetica y tamaño son los toroides de micrometals 

para 400 w  el T 106-2   donde el 106 es 1.06 pulgadas diametro externo y el 2  es la mezcla de materiales para que esta bobina sea lineal a 1 mhz 
realmente trabajan bien en clase d pocas vueltas de alambre y pueden trabajar a frecuencias e 650khz  en el amplificador 
tambien tienen la t 157-2    t175-2 y una monstra la T200-2 para unos  100 amperes 
en este sitio les venden desde una  a lotes de 50 0 100 piezas 

http://www.kitsandparts.com/toroids.php

saludos y recuerden no improvisen con el filtro


----------



## jesus herney

Gracias pedro 1958 por tu comentario esto es un muy buen aporte ya que yo estaba usando calibres 18 y19 AG y creo muchos isieron inductores con estos calibres muy delgados y tu recomiendas 12, 14 o 16 mínimo voy a elaborar una teniendo muy en cuenta tus recomendaciones y ojala que a todos nos funcione bien, así que a usar usar alambre mas grueso.     
 muy buen aporte


----------



## marke20

pedro1958 dijo:


> Jesus :
> 
> http://www.kitsandparts.com/toroids.php
> 
> saludos y recuerden no improvisen con el filtro




Alguien alguna vez compro en esa pagina? Parece una alternativa muy viable, por precio y disponibilidad!

Por otro lado Pedro en tu comentario completo decis que para 400w el t106-2 aguanta... pero el miniringCoreCalculator me tira que el diametro maximo de alambre para ese nucleo con 30uH es de 0,92mm, 47 vueltas, con ese grosor va a alcanzar para 400w? o al menos 100w??
A la hora de bobinar, puedo usar varios hilos de 0.92mm ??(es un decir, voy a buscar el calibre comercial  mas parecido) o tengo que usar varios hilos que sumados den 0,92mm??


----------



## pedro1958

marke20 dijo:


> Alguien alguna vez compro en esa pagina? Parece una alternativa muy viable, por precio y disponibilidad!
> 
> Por otro lado Pedro en tu comentario completo decis que para 400w el t106-2 aguanta... pero el miniringCoreCalculator me tira que el diametro maximo de alambre para ese nucleo con 30uH es de 0,92mm, 47 vueltas, con ese grosor va a alcanzar para 400w? o al menos 100w??
> A la hora de bobinar, puedo usar varios hilos de 0.92mm ??(es un decir, voy a buscar el calibre comercial  mas parecido) o tengo que usar varios hilos que sumados den 0,92mm??



marke20 :

mira estos toroides , con 47 vueltas calibre awg 16  te dan 22 uH y caben apretadas jajajaja
pero facil aguantan 400 wrms sin problema , con una corriente de 16 amperes antes de saturarse  .  en la pagina que postee alli mismo tienen un programa para calcular vueltas 

saludos


----------



## Cacho

jesus herney dijo:


> ...la única occion es la bovina con núcleo de aire
> ...he probado con varios tipos de bovinas y todas tienen su problema...


Y claro, si enrollás alambre en una vaca dependés de encontrar la especie adecuada 

Fijate que hay un post (o un hilo, no me acuerdo bien) de Ezavalla sobre el cálculo de bobinas (con "B" las dos veces) y todos los chiches que te va a servir.

Saludos


----------



## marke20

pedro1958 dijo:


> marke20 :
> 
> mira estos toroides, con 47 vueltas calibre awg 16  te dan 22 uH y caben apretadas jajajaja
> pero facil aguantan 400 wrms sin problema , con una corriente de 16 amperes antes de saturarse  .  en la pagina que postee alli mismo tienen un programa para calcular vueltas
> 
> saludos



Pero porque hablas de 22uH si ejtagle especifica 30uH y de hecho Tacatomon compro una bobina de 33uH??
Alcanza con ese valor?

por otro lado.. para 16 amperes no necesitaria alrededor de 3mm2 de seccion transversal de alambre??

Perdon si son tontas las preguntas es que estoy mareado.


----------



## Raedon

pedro1958 dijo:


> Jesus :
> 
> esto de los inductores tienes razon ya se hizo lio pero no es tan complicado !!!!!!!
> 
> lo que pasa es que queremos improvisar y en el tema del inductor no se puede ,
> las ferritas de fly-back son para trabajar a 25 a 40 khz sabra dios porque no se les quema el amplificador con esto  los nucleos amariilos de las fuentes atx son inductores de potencia su trabajo para nada , es el propio de un clase d ,
> en fin a lo largo del foro se comenta todo lo que se a tratado de usar igual toroides de potencia con trabajo de 50 100 khz ( grises ) NO funcionan o les da problemas
> 
> ............. el inductor es uno de los componentes mas delicados y su eleccion
> debe ser cuidadosa , el mejor inductor en todos sentidos en el de nucleo de aire
> NO se satura nunca , es MUY lineal a diferentes cargas o sea 2 , 4 , 8 ohms y trabaja bien
> es facil y accesible de conseguir , en---- http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm ---------
> te dice como calcular , AHORA usen alambre calibre AWG minimo 16 , recomendado 14 , o 12
> deben hacer un carrete como donde viene la soldadura pero con una pulgada de diametro interno 32 vueltas en total en tres capas o sea dan 12 vueltas y empiezan otra capa 12 vueltas mas y empiezan otra capa 8 vueltas mas y listo pegan o amarran y sacan su bobina
> 
> si la fabrican asi quedaria : 22 uH 1 plg diametro interno .750 altura 1.4 plg diametro externo y una resistencia a dc de .02 ohms con alambre 14 esta bobina funciona bien sin problemas , sin calentamientos recuerden manejar 200 a 700 w no es cualquier cosa igual de importante es el capacitor que va con el inductor si esta mal seleccionado es como si fallara el inductor DEBE ser multicapa , o polyester tipo mkp ( alta frecuencia alto voltaje ) a mi me da buen resultado el que va en las fuentes atx en serie con el trafo principal 1.5 uf 250 v
> 
> que en las tarjetas que aqui se proponen ni cabe
> pero debe llevar un buen capacitor si no no les sirve el filtro y a oir shhhhhhh o ruidos
> 
> otra opcion con mejor estetica y tamaño son los toroides de micrometals
> 
> para 400 w el T 106-2 donde el 106 es 1.06 pulgadas diametro externo y el 2 es la mezcla de materiales para que esta bobina sea lineal a 1 mhz
> realmente trabajan bien en clase d pocas vueltas de alambre y pueden trabajar a frecuencias e 650khz en el amplificador
> tambien tienen la t 157-2 t175-2 y una monstra la T200-2 para unos 100 amperes
> en este sitio les venden desde una a lotes de 50 0 100 piezas
> 
> http://www.kitsandparts.com/toroids.php
> 
> saludos y recuerden no improvisen con el filtro


 

hasta ahora uno de los mejores post sobre el inductor, la verdad muy claro y bien explicado, peeeero me surge una duda, es mejor poner le un solo alambre de 2mm de seccion como indicas vos o es mejor 2 o 3 de menos diametro? Desde ya gracias pedro


----------



## marke20

Hasta donde yo se el diametro maximo del t106 es de 0.9mm para 30uH, o pensas hacerlo sobre nucleo de aire?


----------



## jesus herney

yo probé una bobina con alambres muy finos sacados de un yugo de bobinas de un monitor este trae 30 alambres muy finos en total este da un calibre 16 justo lo que recomienda nuestro amigo pedro1958, calculando tal y como dice el programa. este filtra muy bien, no se calienta, cero ruidos pero note algo raro y es que los tres cables que vienen de de los electrolíticos de la fuente tienden a ponerse un poco tibios a pesar de que son bastante gruesos, como también las borneras en donde conectan , por otro lado si el inductor pega demasiado a la parte metálica tiende a echar pequeñas chispas por lo que he decidido no usarlo.

a cacho ya me quedo muy claro lo de la bobina y la bovina


----------



## rau

gracias markel!! ya me pongo a montar este circuito!!


----------



## moczetineb77

gracias a todos por tomar un poco de su tiempo y responder no se consiguen el ir2110 pero lo encargue (original segun la tienda ya veremos) con el ampli aunque no lo he armado no tengo dudas lo que si es como armar una fuente +/- 100V @25A para alimentarlo ya que una fuente lineal aparte de dificil de encontrar es algo pesada al contrario de una conmutada necesito si alguno ya hizo una la pbc (pdf) y los componentes para armarla ya que de diseño no se nada solo copiar y imprimir con placha y impreso en laser o papel de transferencia de antemo les doy las gracias y los felicito por compartir sus conocimientos y experiencias en el tema


----------



## marke20

En cuanto a la fuente... y no te puedo dar ningun PCB porque no los tengo. Pero te puedo decir que le prestes mucho cuidado al hecho de poner la masa en estrella para evitar bucles de masa (asi se dice?) esto introduce un ruido horrible al amplificador. Tambien que uses cables lo mas cortos y gruesos posibles para el conexionado y que a su vez estos cables NO se cruzen con los de señal. Mmm fijate que hace unos cuantos mensajes se hablo mucho de este tema, se sacaron muchas conclusiones.

Por cierto yo encargue unos IR2110, MUR120Q e IRFP260N entre otros a Futurlec! espero que lleguen y sean bieen originales jaja


----------



## FELIBAR12

moczetineb77 dijo:


> necesito si alguno ya hizo una la pbc (pdf) y los componentes para armarla ya que de diseño no se nada solo copiar y imprimir con placha y impreso en laser o papel de transferencia de antemo les doy las gracias


 Aqui tienes una de 800w https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/


----------



## moczetineb77

gracias a marke20 por el consejo y a felibary por el link de la fuente no es de 100v pero algo es algo ja ja y gracias


----------



## FELIBAR12

moczetineb77 dijo:


> gracias a marke20 por el consejo y a felibary por el link de la fuente no es de 100v pero algo es algo ja ja y gracias



 para esa fuente si no estoy mal son 12 espiras en el primario y aproximadamente 8 espiras por secundario si quisieramos 100v,de sobra estaria decir que algunas piezas deben ser de mas de 100v(capacitores por ejemplo),habria que recalcular el circuito de la regulacion para ese voltaje si se quisiera obtener una salida variable y regulada totalmente,pero si quieres puedes trabajar a lazo abierto,omitiendo algunos componentes


----------



## moczetineb77

disculpa FELIBAR12 se pueden usar dos fuentes smps como esa en serie ?(como si fueran lineales) es que vi una para un transmisor de fm donde usaban 3 atx de pc en serie para obtener 15v ;usaban solo los 5v de cada una.


----------



## FELIBAR12

moczetineb77 dijo:


> disculpa FELIBAR12 se pueden usar dos fuentes smps como esa en serie ?(como si fueran lineales) es que vi una para un transmisor de fm donde usaban 3 atx de pc en serie para obtener 15v ;usaban solo los 5v de cada una.


 Si se puede,pero cual seria tu proposito?


----------



## ElTallercito

Hola gente. Como andan?
 Dando vueltas por la web encontre esta guia de diseños de PCB para amplificadores clase D, sin embargo creo que algunos conceptos pueden servir para cualquier otro diseño. Lamentablemente esta en ingles igualmente ahi les va, espero lo disfruten.

Saludos


----------



## sebadfc

Para los que viven en Buenos Aires y quieren refrigerar sus transistores excitadores...

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-113019842-disipadores-de-aluminio-5-por-15-pesos-aprovechar-_JM_

Aclaro: Yo no los vendo, buscando otra cosa los encontré de casulaidad, a mi no me sirve porque me costaría mas el envió que los disipadores saludos.


----------



## Mslbrll

los capacitores de 1uf 63v ceramicos los puedo reemplazar por poliester o multicapa? me refiero a C12/13/14/22/23/24


----------



## Tacatomon

Mslbrll dijo:


> los capacitores de 1uf 63v ceramicos los puedo reemplazar por poliester?? me refiero a C12/13/14/22/23/24



Compañero: Estás preguntando algo que ya se trató infinidad de veces en el tema. Un poco de lectura no te caerían mal ¿O Si? 

Saludos.

PS: Puedes usar Poliester. Pero no se recomienda... ¿La razón? Está en el tema.


----------



## Mslbrll

Tengo los ojos echos 2 huevos fritos, perdonsi se me paso lo de los capacitores, el tema es conseguir ceramicos de 1uf, no creo que los tengan en la casa de electronica de ultima agrego varios de menor valor, gracias Tacatomon


----------



## marke20

Mslbrll dijo:


> los capacitores de 1uf 63v ceramicos los puedo reemplazar por poliester o multicapa? me refiero a C12/13/14/22/23/24



Se USAN Ceramicos Multicapa, esa misma duda me respondio el autor unas cuantas paginas atras.
Creo que no existen ceramicos disco de esa capacidad. Lo que si no uses Poliester, segun entiendo por cuestiones de la alta frecuencia del ampli no sirven.


EDIT: Parece que me comi el salto de pagina jaja

RE-EDIT:


Mslbrll dijo:


> Tengo los ojos echos 2 huevos fritos, perdonsi se me paso lo de los capacitores, el tema es conseguir ceramicos de 1uf, no creo que los tengan en la casa de electronica de ultima agrego varios de menor valor, gracias Tacatomon



Usa Ceramicos multicapa! Son los recomendados, yo mismo ahora que hago memoria tambien respondi esa duda un par de mensajes atras, incluse puse unas fotos bastante ilustrativas de los capacitores.


----------



## Mslbrll

Gracias markel, es que estuve viendo donde comprar los componentes, para hacerlo lo mas cercano al diseño posible, y en el uniuco lugar que vi (relativamente cerca a mi casa) que venden resistencias de metal film y capacitores multicapa es en Microelectronica en calle paranà en capital federal. En la semana me hago una escapada hasta alla y veo que tienen, segun el catalogo tienen de todo, pero hay que ver.
PD: Si viven en zona sur (lomas de zamora, lanus) en sobre Pavon a 2 cuadras de la estacion de escalada hay una casa de repuestos para el bobinador, ahi fraccionan alambre de cobre, yo compre 300g a 25$ de 0.50mm.


----------



## marke20

Mslbrll dijo:


> Gracias markel, es que estuve viendo donde comprar los componentes, para hacerlo lo mas cercano al diseño posible, y en el uniuco lugar que vi (relativamente cerca a mi casa) que venden resistencias de metal film y capacitores multicapa es en Microelectronica en calle paranà en capital federal. En la semana me hago una escapada hasta alla y veo que tienen, segun el catalogo tienen de todo, pero hay que ver.
> PD: Si viven en zona sur (lomas de zamora, lanus) en sobre Pavon a 2 cuadras de la estacion de escalada hay una casa de repuestos para el bobinador, ahi fraccionan alambre de cobre, yo compre 300g a 25$ de 0.50mm.



Gracias por el dato! Yo soy de Temperley, Zona sur. Me habian hablado de una casa por la plaza de Escalada pero nunca me fije...
Como trabajo por Microcentro compro todo por capital federal, te recomiendo mucho Microelectronica, compre ahi varias veces y la atencion es buena asi como la calidad de los componentes y los precios! Eso si, vas a tener que hacer cola porque siempre esta lleno de gente.
Te recomiendo que les mandes un mail con lo que queres asi ya te tienen preparado el pedido y esperas menos, (ademas de hacer esperar menos a los demas ) y asi de paso sabes que componentes tienen en stock y cuales no porque eso es bastante variable, aunque generalmente conseguis todo, y si no es ahi, es en alguna casa sobre Parana tambien.


Suerte y dale para adelante que ahi mismo yo compre los multicapa!

PD: Tenes que ir al local de TTe Peron que es el que se especializa en componentes, el de Parana vende cables y conectores mas que nada. Esta a una cuadra y media si no me equivoco. Revisa la pagina web!


----------



## Mslbrll

Joya markel, me alegro que te haya servido el dato, la verdad consulte en stigar y ellos me amndaron ahi, esta medio escondido el local, es del semaforo de la plaza, casi en la otra esquina (mano sur). Voy a mandar el mail a ver que onda.


----------



## moczetineb77

hola buscando todavia fuentes de +/-100v para es ampli vi esto es de otro foro no se si viola alguna regla creo que no este es el link :
http://www.schematicsforfree.com/ar...MPLIFIERS-CLASS-D/1200W Class D Power Amp.pdf
 no se si sirva para algo pero los que saben saben aprovechar lo que otros ignoran (como yo ,je,je)


----------



## marke20

moczetineb77 dijo:


> hola buscando todavia fuentes de +/-100v para es ampli vi esto es de otro foro no se si viola alguna regla creo que no este es el link :
> http://www.schematicsforfree.com/ar...MPLIFIERS-CLASS-D/1200W Class D Power Amp.pdf
> no se si sirva para algo pero los que saben saben aprovechar lo que otros ignoran (como yo ,je,je)



No es factible comprar un trafo de 70+70 y armar una fuente lineal basica con un generoso puente de diodos y capacitores de filtro?


----------



## ave nocturna

hola  alguien colgo un dia un tutorial desobre fuentes de alimentacion para amplis  y haora no lo encuentro si alguno lo recuerda  lo pones?


gracias


----------



## marke20

ave nocturna dijo:


> hola  alguien colgo un dia un tutorial desobre fuentes de alimentacion para amplis  y haora no lo encuentro si alguno lo recuerda  lo pones?
> 
> 
> gracias



Esto la verdad que estaba a la vista, la proxima usa el buscador del foro que seguro lo encontras!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

hola compañeros, he estado un tiempo ausente.

He estado mirando toroides de ferrita y me he encontrado el FERROXCUBE
TX42/26/13-3E27, me parece apropiado, pero resulta que no encuentro por ningun sitio el datasheet completo, en principio iría mas que sobrado para soportar mi UCD entregando 400watios, teniendo en cuenta que el máximo calibre de alambre de cobre que lleva ese toroide es de 13mm, vamos, una burrada,Inductance Factor AL-6425, con esta densidad con solo 2 vueltas de alambre ya tenemos casi 30uh, creo que si midieramos con un LC-METER nos daria menos de 27uh, que vale igualmente, aumneta un poco el corte de frecuencia.

 aqui dejo una calculadora LC online, está bien por que asi se puede hechar una miradita rápida sin tener que hacer calculos enormes a mano, cosa que he hecho al principio, y la verdad creo que me estoy volviendo vago,jejeje:

http://www.chemeng.ed.ac.uk/people/jack/radio/software/lc-calc.html


----------



## moczetineb77

hola mark20 gracias por tu idea pero si es mas facil la lineal pero es mas pesada y la idea era que fuera liviana aunque no pienso andar con eso por ahi dando vueltas bueno usare eso si consigo un trafo aqui (interior del pais)solo he visto de 40+40 para bajo y de variados A pero solo vi uno de 90+90 y no se de cuantos A solo se que es enorme y no tengo idea de que es consultare cuando tenga un chance gracias a todos


----------



## ave nocturna

buenas.
 una pregunta, ¿ es normal que en la alimentacion del comparador alla +3.5v y -3.7v ?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

¿que zener`s estás usando?


----------



## ave nocturna

MAGNETRON27


supuestamente zener de 3v pero no lo tengo muy claro porque en el diodo dice zpd3v3 y no se si esto quiere decir 3,3.
el problema es que dodo va bien  pero tengo una pequeña oscilación acompañada de lluvia, los transistores Q1 y Q2 calientan un poco. lo que e reemplazado por falta de material fue el uf4004 por el byv27-200, el 1n5817 por el 1n5819, el capacitor mica 330p por un cerámico y las resistencias de metal film son normales porque aun no me las han traído y el inductor es de aire  28*21 35.5 expiras repartidas en la primer capa de 22 y la segunda de 13.5. la alimentación es de +-30 no mas de 4a  esto es solo para prueba. todo va muy bien y se que puede ir mejor pero de momento trato de sacar esa lluvia molesta  y ver si le bajo un poco la temperatura a q1 y q2. e de decir que esta temperatura es constante  con carga, sin carga, con y sin señal.  ( no se todo parece ir bien además asta cierto punto se oye bien pero aun sigue la lluvia luego subiré fotos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Mi UCD lo tengo funcionando con 63 voltios simetricos, ni lluvia ni interferencias, ni calentamientos excesivos, el único detalle dudoso es el inductor, pero espero subsanarlo con unos toroides de ferrita que pedí, y otro detalle que tambien me molesta mucho es el nivel de ripple que tengo, pero ya se porque es, tambien lo arreglare cuando me llegue el pedido de componentes que encargue, entre ellos estan unos capacitores de 12000 uf a buen precio, ya que los mios están agotados.


----------



## ave nocturna

Aquí en Barcelona encontré quien vende los toroides de polvo de hiero de color rojo son unos que fabrican con las mismas normas que fabrica micrometals y pedir el t106-2 t157-2 t175-2 y el t200-2
Y el martes me llega el otro pedido  de los diodos y los capacitores mica, y podre probar todo con los componentes correctos. Pero aun tengo dudas con los zener no se si son de 3v  o 3,3.
Ahora no es que funcione mal solo esto de la lluvia, que solo es oye cuando esta conectado y sin señal pero cuando esta desconectada la entrada no se oye la lluvia pero si ese zumbido muy muy bajo y 
Si no mal entendí no a de oírse nada cuando no tiene señal. Otra de las cosas mes que entre los fabricantes de el transistor 2n5401 ay variaciones pero ninguno los identifica  con una letra mas o numero para diferenciarlos sobre todo en la corriente de colector  potencia máxima  y frecuencia pero bueno no creo que esto influya demasiado


----------



## MAGNETRON27

tu zener es de 3,3 voltios.Los transistores los cambié por los MPSA92 son del doble de voltaje, el TIP31C por el MJE15030.

Me confundí y pedi un toroide TX42/26/13-3E27, supuestamente puede servir, la mezcla es mayor que la del 3C11, pero yo quería el TN.

Mi toroide es de forroxcube.


----------



## Tacatomon

ave nocturna dijo:


> Aquí en Barcelona encontré quien vende los toroides de polvo de hiero de color rojo son unos que fabrican con las mismas normas que fabrica micrometals y pedir el t106-2 t157-2 t175-2 y el t200-2
> Y el martes me llega el otro pedido  de los diodos y los capacitores mica, y podre probar todo con los componentes correctos. Pero aun tengo dudas con los zener no se si son de 3v  o 3,3.
> Ahora no es que funcione mal solo esto de la lluvia, que solo es oye cuando esta conectado y sin señal pero cuando esta desconectada la entrada no se oye la lluvia pero si ese zumbido muy muy bajo y
> Si no mal entendí no a de oírse nada cuando no tiene señal. Otra de las cosas mes que entre los fabricantes de el transistor 2n5401 ay variaciones pero ninguno los identifica  con una letra mas o numero para diferenciarlos sobre todo en la corriente de colector  potencia máxima  y frecuencia pero bueno no creo que esto influya demasiado



Excelentes toroides adquiriste. Lo que si está mal es el IR2110...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Tacatomon dijo:


> Excelentes toroides adquiriste. Lo que si está mal es el IR2110...



Es cierto, parece que no estan grabados con laser, y faltan datos  en ese encapsulado, mira el datsheet y veras que te dice donde deben ir puestos todos los datos, la posicion y demas...


----------



## Tacatomon

Tacatomon dijo:


> Excelentes toroides adquiriste. Lo que si está mal es el IR2110...



Además... Pues el Zener puede ser de 3.3V. No hay mucho problema. La variación que presenta tu montaje es mínima.
Usa el MPSA92 como transistor Level Shifter. Procura que sean originales. Al igual que el IR2110 que usas falso procura cambiarlo por uno que no tenga escrito el modelo en tinta. Usa el Datasheet para guiarte de las marcas que debe de tener.

El distribuidor que usaste para conseguir esos toroides tiene presencia internacional???


----------



## MAGNETRON27

TACATOMON-

tu que opinas de mis toroides???servirán? segun los pocos datos de que dispongo podrian servir, pero no me fio.


----------



## marke20

ave nocturna dijo:


> Aquí en Barcelona encontré quien vende los toroides de polvo de hiero de color rojo son unos que fabrican con las mismas normas que fabrica micrometals y pedir el t106-2 t157-2 t175-2 y el t200-2
> Y el martes me llega el otro pedido  de los diodos y los capacitores mica, y podre probar todo con los componentes correctos. Pero aun tengo dudas con los zener no se si son de 3v  o 3,3.
> Ahora no es que funcione mal solo esto de la lluvia, que solo es oye cuando esta conectado y sin señal pero cuando esta desconectada la entrada no se oye la lluvia pero si ese zumbido muy muy bajo y
> Si no mal entendí no a de oírse nada cuando no tiene señal. Otra de las cosas mes que entre los fabricantes de el transistor 2n5401 ay variaciones pero ninguno los identifica  con una letra mas o numero para diferenciarlos sobre todo en la corriente de colector  potencia máxima  y frecuencia pero bueno no creo que esto influya demasiado



Muy prolijo te quedo che!
Lo que si fijate que si queres que pasen varios amperes por las pistas principales de alimentacion creo que vas a tener que estañar un poco el circuito. Aca a un compañero ya se le quemo la pista jaja.



MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> TACATOMON-
> 
> tu que opinas de mis toroides???servirán? segun los pocos datos de que dispongo podrian servir, pero no me fio.



Yo compre unos T130-2 para la version de 100w 8ohm y un t200-2 para experimentar con no menos de 400w

Los encargue a http://www.kitsandparts.com

Llegaran? Son correctos para mi configuracion esos toroides Tacatomon?


----------



## Mslbrll

markel, normalmente los pedidos de extrangero llegan bien, yo compre mill veces en deaextreme y siempre llegan, eso si tardan como 1 mes pero llegan, si pusiste bien la cuidad y localidad no te preocupes.

Ave nocturna, tal como te dijeron, la tencion de 3.5 y 3.7 no esta mal, esa pequeña variacion debe ser por la calidad de los materiales, lo que si parece truco es el IR2110, si no esta marcado con laser es muy probable que sea trucho y sea lo que te genere ruido, checa eso si podes compra en otro lado y si siguen siendo iguales emportalos, vos que sos de españa se te simplifica mucho (por el tipo de cambio de moneda)


----------



## Tacatomon

JAjajaja, El T200-2 Es un Monstruo de toroide!!! Vas Bien Marke20. Siempre que sean Mezcla #2 van excelentes.

@Magnetron, déjame ver la data del toroide y te digo algo.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

AVE NOCTURNA_

yo compro en FARNELL, y nunca me enviaron ningun componente pirata, todos de buena calidad y a muy buen precio, y tardan como mucho 3 dias en llegar el pedido, el anterior que hice tardo menos de 2 dias.


----------



## Tacatomon

Lamentablemente Magnetron, Ese toroide con material 3E27 no va a servir. Lo puedes ver en su curva de Permeabilidad Vs Frecuencia. Hasta 100Khz Es lineal y eso no es suficiente para trabajar en el UCD.

En la Pagina 104 puedes ver su curva.
http://www.ferroxcube.com/appl/info/HB2009.pdf

Como comparación, la curva de la Mezcla #2 de Micrometals


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Updated: 11/06/2011 18:26 Eastern Time


In Transit: On Time



Scheduled Delivery:
Tuesday, 14/06/2011, By End of Day
Last Location:
Arrived - Koeln, Germany, Saturday, 11/06/2011
Change Delivery
Add Notification

Additional Information
Shipped/Billed On:10/06/2011TypeackageWeight:0.10 kg

Shipment Progress
Location	Date	Local Time	ActivityWhat's this?
Koeln, Germany	                11/06/2011 	0:19	Arrival Scan
Grace-Hollogne, Belgium	10/06/2011 	22:25	Departure Scan
                                        10/06/2011	        17:07	Export Scan
                                        10/06/2011 	17:07	Origin Scan
                          Belgium	10/06/2011 	11:05	Order Processed: Ready for UPS

Este es el seguimiento de mi pedido de componentes, me van notificando en la pagina de UPS todos los movimientos y paradas que hace mi pedido.

me imaginaba que no podria servir, ya que habia elegido otro y sin querer se me coló este, pero bueno, de todas formas mi ucd no estará oscilando a la frecuencia de 250khz, imagino que andara muy por debajo, si la caida no es muy brusca podria servir como prueba.


----------



## Tacatomon

En el catálogo que te mostré arriba, observa las curvas de los materiales MPP y Sendust. Eso si es lineal a altas frecuencias y eso significa pérdidas menores.
Al igual pasa con la Mezcla de Micrometals #2

http://www.micrometals.com/images/curves/FREQ02.GIF

Magnetron, Disculpa por no contestar los MP, contesto acá para que la info sea visible para todos. Espero entiendas.

Saludos

PS: Como quisiera tener acceso a esos núcleos de Mezcla #2 Sin tener que pedirlos a Ebay o parecidos...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pero no puedes conseguirlos en ninguna casa sin que te estafen?aqui lo tengo facil y a buen precio.


----------



## Tacatomon

Y... Como es natural, tener una amplia banda pasante, el material no pierde sus características a altos flujos. Por lo tanto se mantiene la inductancia deseada y las pérdidas controladas. Cualquier otro núcleo que consigan, tiene que examinarlo muy bien.

Una lectura para ir cuidando la selección de los Toroides._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/478617/ _
Saludos.


----------



## ave nocturna

Gracias por avísame. Los compre en onda radio una supuesta tienda muy muy conocida aquí pero el martes  les llamare y se los tirare por la cabeza. Mira que no fijarme y después de leer leer y leer sobre este tema de las falsificaciones bueno e de decir que no son caros creo que me costaron algo de 2 € y pico.
Sobre los transistores lo tendré en cuenta pediré algunos para probar gracias por el dato, sobre las pistas”””” esta es solo una placa de experimentación solo para ver si funciona y hacer las correcciones  antes de llegar al trabajo final. Mi idea es poner los irfp y el tip en horizontal para poner el disipador por debajo de la placa y hacer espacio detrás de los transistores para el inductor  que pienso poner en horizontal también . mi idea es hacer una de 200+200 y llegar a la de 1000w 

De nuevo os agradezco


----------



## MAGNETRON27

perdon por mis respuestas, es que no se carga automaticamente la pagina, no es que no lea, esuq no aparecen tus nuevas respuestas asta despues de un rato, es raro.

no es tan exagerada la curva, podria servir mientras voy haciendo el próximo pedido, y esta vez revisaré bien la lista de material, seguro que ira mucho mejor que el inductor de aire que tengo ahora, que ni inductometro tengo, y del programita para calcular no me fio yo mucho, no debe ser muy exacto.


----------



## ave nocturna

Si pediré mas el lunes por internet, estos se los tirare por la cabeza  junto con los zener de 3,3. Que aunque parezca que funcionan, igualmente  no es lo que pedí y no es con lo que quiero probarlo. Lo complicado es conseguir las resistencia  de metal film aun no pude pedir ninguna  probare en este sitio que mencionas. 
Pero como seguramente le pasa a mucho o les a pasado aun no me queda claro lo del inductor sobre el tema de las espiras. Por cierto en este citio que mencionas  ¿venden el hilo que se menciona en otra página de este post AWG 16, 14, 12?


----------



## Tacatomon

Prueba con el 3E27, lo mas que puede pasar es que caliente. Digo, si conseguiste el TX42, por que no Los de Material MPP o Sendust.

Ave Nocturna, las Resistencias MetalFilm No son estrictamente esenciales. De Carbón 5% Sirve. MetalFilm Es así como para un montaje más "Pro". Aunque se da que en los sitios de venta por internet se hace más fácil conseguir MF 1% Tolerancia por ser casi Standar industrial.


----------



## ave nocturna

aqui os dejo un sitio para los que viven de este lado del charco (españa)


pd: espero no infringir ningun termino de este foro. si es haci l siento


----------



## Cacho

ave nocturna dijo:


> pd: *espero* no infringir ningun termino de este foro.


Para salir de dudas, sólo necesitás leer las Normas de Participación.
Y no, no rompés ninguna con eso que adjuntaste (pero igual leé las normas).

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Estuve buscando en el post el mencionado "circuito de retardo de encendido" utilizando el pin 11 "SD" del IR2110 y no lo encontré asíque diseñe uno sencillo. Acá les dejo el esquemático y una grafica de la simulación de la tensión que habría en el pin 11 al momento de encender la fuente. El retardo es de más o menos 1 segundo.
Que les parece funcionara bien en la practica??

P.D: El nivel bajo es de ~ 30mv una ves cargado el capacitor de 220uF.


----------



## Mslbrll

0110110h creo que con un poco mas de retardo seria mejor, unos 3 o 4 seg


----------



## danilo 33

hola se agradece el poder formar marte de semejante preyecto.........
tengo un trafo de 42-0-42 5amper a que potencia puedo aspirar, perdon si esto ya fue consultado pero hay tantos post q*UE* marea leerlos desde el celu. estoy bajandomelos para leeros en la pc.
mi sueño es hacer un sub con control variable de corte de frecuencia y ajuste de fase, tengo 1 parlante fostex 4 ohm 600w y la idea es hacer una pasabanda sellada  si alguien vio por ahi un buen diseñome vendria bien tambien se lo agradeceria soy nuevo en el foro, por ahi vi un pre muy bueno q*UE* seria la idea agregarlo al sistema desde ya muchisimas gracias un abrazo a todos los colavoradores de esta familia


----------



## MAGNETRON27

multiplica, no sabes sacar la potenica de tu trafo???'285 watios


----------



## marke20

danilo 33 dijo:


> hola se agradece el poder formar marte de semejante preyecto.........
> tengo un trafo de 42-0-42 5amper a que potencia puedo aspirar, perdon si esto ya fue consultado pero hay tantos post q marea leerlos desde el celu. estoy bajandomelos para leeros en la pc.
> mi sueño es hacer un sub con control variable de corte de frecuencia y ajuste de fase, tengo 1 parlante fostex 4 ohm 600w y la idea es hacer una pasabanda sellada  si alguien vio por ahi un buen diseñome vendria bien tambien se lo agradeceria soy nuevo en el foro, por ahi vi un pre muy bueno q seria la idea agregarlo al sistema desde ya muchisimas gracias un abrazo a todos los colavoradores de esta familia



Fijate que en el PDF original de ejtagle estan los valores de potencias posibles contra la Tension y la Corrientede la Fuente de Alimentacion que le diseñes (no del trafo).


----------



## 0110110h

Mslbrll dijo:


> 0110110h creo que con un poco mas de retardo seria mejor, unos 3 o 4 seg


 
Si, se puede tener ese tiempo de retardo sin problemas, subiendo C y R2. Mi duda es si quizás este diseño iba a meter ruido o algo raro por el estilo, ya que vi un circuito por ahí que usa un optoacoplador para activar o desactivar el pin 11, pero bue siempre voy por lo más sencillo...


----------



## Mslbrll

no creo que meta ruido, seria bueno que alguien mas capacitado opine, pero se podria probar (lo ahre cuando lo tenga echo )


----------



## 0110110h

Con la versión UCD no es necesario un inductor de 100uH para un parlante de 8 Ohm como lo era para la versión de sorensor de ejtagle? Es decir son 30uH para 4 ohm y 8 ohm?


----------



## ave nocturna

buenos dia.

podria pedirles a todos los que podais, colagar una foto de vuestro ir2110?
os agradeceria para comparar el mio y tirarcelo por la cabeza al que me lo vendio.
os dejo una foto de las dos cara.
saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

0110110h dijo:


> Con la versión UCD no es necesario un inductor de 100uH para un parlante de 8 Ohm como lo era para la versión de sorensor de ejtagle? Es decir son 30uH para 4 ohm y 8 ohm?



Depende el que lo haya armadao, segun el diagrama es 33uh para 4 y 8 ohms, pero hay gente que lo armo de 22uh con capacitor de 1.5uf. Lo qu epienso hacer yo es tal cual el diagrama y de ahi ver como se comporta.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Yo ahora lo tengo con una inductancia de 27uh, y un condensador de 470n.

Por otro lado, me ha surjido un problema, probe con un nucleo de ferrita haber que tal iba, bien asta que calento, lo quite, metio ruido al parlante, y ahora registro 2voltios a la salida.Puse el inductor que tenia antes, cambie todos los semiconductores, y nada, sigue igual, los mismos 2 voltios.El control de offset no funciona tampoco, es muy raro todo esto, lo unico que podria fallar seria algun otro cap de ceramica o mica, pero me resultaria extraño que eso pasara.

Lo único que no cambié fueron los condensadores electroliticos de 10uf y 47uf y el diodo 1n4004, los deje como estaban.


----------



## Mslbrll

el diodo tiene que ser rapido, de 35ns preferentemente el 1n4004 no es el correcto, tiene que ser el uf4004


----------



## marke20

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Yo ahora lo tengo con una inductancia de 27uh, y un condensador de 470n.
> 
> Por otro lado, me ha surjido un problema, probe con un nucleo de ferrita haber que tal iba, bien asta que calento, lo quite, metio ruido al parlante, y ahora registro 2voltios a la salida.Puse el inductor que tenia antes, cambie todos los semiconductores, y nada, sigue igual, los mismos 2 voltios.El control de offset no funciona tampoco, es muy raro todo esto, lo unico que podria fallar seria algun otro cap de ceramica o mica, pero me resultaria extraño que eso pasara.
> 
> Lo único que no cambié fueron los condensadores electroliticos de 10uf y 47uf y el diodo 1n4004, los deje como estaban.



Recomendado MUR120, ese diodo es de los tipico que se usan para rectificar a continua.


----------



## ejtagle

Ante la duda, efectivamente... en vez del UF4004, un MUR120 es mucho mejor aún


----------



## Mslbrll

T_T ejtagle!!! un honor señor.


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> Ante la duda, efectivamente... en vez del UF4004, un MUR120 es mucho mejor aún



Ing. que opina del cambio del valor de la inductancia de salida... y el condensador en el lazo de re-alimentación... ¿Ayuda a la estabilidad del amplificador?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

me equivoque, quise decir uf4004, ese es el que tengo, pero como estamos acostumbrados al 1N.... pues puse eso, pero el diodo que utilizo es el uf, y tambien tengo mur 120, que me llegaron hoy.Todo eso ya lo se, lo que no se es el tema del voltaje que tengo ahora a la salida.

La única posibilidad que tengo es que se estropeara el condensador de 330p de la realimentacion, es lo único que se me ocurre.

es mas, ya tengo puestos los mur120, quite los 1n5817 y puse los MUR120.Como no se me vallan los 2 voltios cuando cambie el condensador ya no se que mas podra ser de momento.


----------



## Mslbrll

los ics los cabiaste? posiblemente se daño el lm311


----------



## MAGNETRON27

cuando digo todos los semiconductores incluyo los integrados, ademas lo tengo facil ya que uso zocalos para ellos.


----------



## Mslbrll

pues te tocara medir resistencias....


----------



## 0110110h

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Yo ahora lo tengo con una inductancia de 27uh, y un condensador de 470n.
> 
> Por otro lado, me ha surjido un problema, probe con un nucleo de ferrita haber que tal iba, bien asta que calento, lo quite, metio ruido al parlante, y ahora registro 2voltios a la salida.Puse el inductor que tenia antes, cambie todos los semiconductores, y nada, sigue igual, los mismos 2 voltios.El control de offset no funciona tampoco, es muy raro todo esto, lo unico que podria fallar seria algun otro cap de ceramica o mica, pero me resultaria extraño que eso pasara.
> 
> Lo único que no cambié fueron los condensadores electroliticos de 10uf y 47uf y el diodo 1n4004, los deje como estaban.




Cambiaste el IR2110? Es Un bajón cuando pasan cosas raras así yo lo experimente con el driver discreto de la versión no UCD, pero siempre es por algo, los electrones nunca se equivocan y el error siempre es nuestro. A modo de comentario, en mi caso tenia puesto al revés el transistor BC327 ya que en el datasheet sale al revés o el que me vendieron estaba al revés no se jajaja! Pero tuve suerte de desoldarlo y medirlo con el tester ahí me di cuenta, imaginen cuantas cosas cambie y pensé que estaban mal antes de hacer eso….

 Editado si lo cambiaste, contestaron mientras escribía


----------



## Tacatomon

Los 1N5817 No se Cambian!!! solo es el UF4004 por MUR120!!!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

haber, estoy con otro ampli a la vez y ya no se ni lo que hago, cambie los 1n5817 por otros iguales nuevos, el que cambie fue el uf, perdon por la confusion, pero ando a toda prisa, escribo casi sin pensar.

Las resistencias andan todas bien, solo pueden ser los condensadores, los transistores tambien estan bien, los cambié.

Si quieren y pueden eliminen lo que publique antes cuando me confundi, para no confundir a otro que venga de fuera y lo lea.


----------



## Cacho

ave nocturna dijo:


> podria pedirles a todos los que podais, colagar una foto de vuestro ir2110?
> os agradeceria para comparar el mio y tirarcelo por la cabeza al que me lo vendio.


Pueden ser falsos o no...

Esas marcas son las que usaba IR antes de pasar al sistema de grabado por laser.
Si son chips de la fecha que dicen ser (año 2001), pueden ser originales tranquilamente. Parecen ser buenos por los códigos grabados del otro lado: Un falsificador no pondría plata en marcarlos así si no fuera absolutamente necesario...

Saludos


----------



## jesus herney

Magnetron 27 parece que tu ucd te esta dando mucho lió y si ya cambiaste casi todo y el problema persiste pueda que de pronto en tanto soldar y desoldar aya residuos flux u otra cosa, mi recomendación seria limpiar con thinner y recorrer con un bisturí por medio de las pistas ami me a sucedido algunas veses con algunos circuitos.


----------



## Mslbrll

Bueno recien vengo de microelectronica, ya compre todo lo mas critico para empezar, los ir parecen originales, pero los irfp tengo duduas ambos son diferentes, uno dice irf en el frente pero el otro es de otra marca grabado en laser espero que rindan bien, sino le pongo los On semi que tengo pero con diferente rdson.


----------



## marke20

Mslbrll dijo:


> Bueno recien vengo de microelectronica, ya compre todo lo mas critico para empezar, los ir parecen originales, pero los irfp tengo duduas ambos son diferentes, uno dice irf en el frente pero el otro es de otra marca grabado en laser espero que rindan bien, sino le pongo los On semi que tengo pero con diferente rdson.



Claro vos compraste los IRFP250 no? El problema es que no tienen los IRFP250N que son la version nueva... yo igualmente compre los IRF640 ya que mi ampli es de 100w y estaban bastante lindos jeje


----------



## Mslbrll

Me dieron un IRFP250N que es el que parece original y un IRFP250 que mas abajo dice BOSU o B0SU. lo veo bastante bien no parece trucho pero igual tengo los 32N20E y los 10N60 ambos originales de ONsemi de ultima le pongo esos.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

lo del disolvente siempre lo tuve en cuenta, siempre quito los residuos, y ademas despues termino de limpiarlo con un compresor de aire, las pistas estan repasadas tambien con una cuchilla, todo eso lo vengo haciendo cada vez que sueldo algo.


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas muchachos, luego de un tiempo dando vueltas me arme este amplificador , la idea original era usarlo con -+50 volts pero como aun no pude armar la fuente swiching. Asi me decidi a probarlo con +-15 volts , cambie las resistencias de acuerdo a los valores de la tabla para +-14 y me dispuse a probarlo.
 Lo conecto con la serie y todo OK! funciono a la primera. solamente metia un poco de ruido pero cuando tocaba el disipador desaparecia , un ruido como a "mar" nose si me entienden. puse algo de musica andaba perfecto muy buen volumen.Probandolo con la pc me metia mas ruido a mar que no se iba tocando el disipador, asi que lo probe con el mp3 que no metia nada de ruido, lo que paso fue que despues de un tiempo empeso a aumentar la corriente rapidamente  asta que se puso en corto, desconecte todo volvi a probar encenderlo sin señal aplicada y todo joya, pero acercaba la mano al disipador y empezaba a aumentar la corriente hasta que se ponia en corto. tienen idea de que puede ser? muchas gracias.


----------



## ejtagle

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> buenas muchachos, luego de un tiempo dando vueltas me arme este amplificador , la idea original era usarlo con -+50 volts pero como aun no pude armar la fuente swiching. Asi me decidi a probarlo con +-15 volts , cambie las resistencias de acuerdo a los valores de la tabla para +-14 y me dispuse a probarlo.
> Lo conecto con la serie y todo OK! funciono a la primera. solamente metia un poco de ruido pero cuando tocaba el disipador desaparecia , un ruido como a "mar" nose si me entienden. puse algo de musica andaba perfecto muy buen volumen.Probandolo con la pc me metia mas ruido a mar que no se iba tocando el disipador, asi que lo probe con el mp3 que no metia nada de ruido, lo que paso fue que despues de un tiempo empeso a aumentar la corriente rapidamente  asta que se puso en corto, desconecte todo volvi a probar encenderlo sin señal aplicada y todo joya, pero acercaba la mano al disipador y empezaba a aumentar la corriente hasta que se ponia en corto. tienen idea de que puede ser? muchas gracias.



Probablemente reinyección de la frecuencia de conmutación a la entrada... o a la misma fuente... Suena a mal filtrado de la fuente, falta de capacitores cerámicos...


----------



## rafaaaa21

que raro, la fuente con la que estoy probandolo es una fuente de laboratorio regulada , puede ser esa la causa?

actualizando: agrege un capacitor de 100nf y otro de 100 pf por rama y sigue ocurriendo lo mismo , note que ocurre sin previo aviso pongo musica anda perfectamente un rato y derrepente se me empiesa a caer la tension.


----------



## 0110110h

Voy a hacer este ampli y como recomendó ejtagle le voy a agregar una entrada diferencial con un TL072, pero tengo una duda, la maya del cable de señal la conecto a la masa del amplificador, a la masa del chasis o no la conecto?


----------



## Mslbrll

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> que raro, la fuente con la que estoy probandolo es una fuente de laboratorio regulada , puede ser esa la causa?
> 
> actualizando: agrege un capacitor de 100nf y otro de 100 pf por rama y sigue ocurriendo lo mismo , note que ocurre sin previo aviso pongo musica anda perfectamente un rato y derrepente se me empiesa a caer la tension.



Lo que no aclaras es que se puso en corto, si fueron los mosfets seguramente eran truchos.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

al final empiezo a pensar que mis MPSA92 puedan ser piratas, he comparado el tamaño con otros que me trajeron en el pedido de farnell ,  la posicion de la numeracion es distinta y en tinta, los de farnell son grabados a laser y mas pequeños,conforme a las medidas para ese encapsulado se supone que los TO-92 deben tener todos el mismo tamaño de encapsulado, y los que yo tengo no,los compre en una tienda y la verdad no me fio nada de ellos.

Los que me llegaron esta semana si que son genuinos, todo concuerda segun el data, pero los que tengo montados son dudosos, pienso reclamar como sea asi, me tienen arto los de esa tienda, hace unos años me vendieron un lote de 24 transistores 2N3055 todos piratas, la etapa donde monte la mayor parte no sirvió para mas.

Mañana reemplazo los 4 MPSA dudosos y les cuento, ojala sea eso, porque otra cosa no veo que pueda ser.


----------



## Mslbrll

Los que tengo yo son grabados con laser, capas que por ahi biene el tema.... es todo un tema los componentes falsos, pasas mas tiempo buscando donde venden componentes originales que armando la placa.


----------



## rafaaaa21

bueno les comento que solucione el problema, era mi fuente de laboratorio que es una porqueria. se calentaban los TR de la fuente partida y se caia la tension , ademas tenia masa virtual en fin un asco. ahora estoy usandolo con un trafo de 15+15 y anda de maravillas . proximamente lo voy a hacer trabajar con 50+50 , tengo pensado hacer una fuente switching. me pueden recomendar alguna? 
muchas gracias a todos en especial a ejtagle por este magnifico diseño!


----------



## Raedon

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> bueno les comento que solucione el problema, era mi fuente de laboratorio que es una porqueria. se calentaban los TR de la fuente partida y se caia la tension , ademas tenia masa virtual en fin un asco. ahora estoy usandolo con un trafo de 15+15 y anda de maravillas . proximamente lo voy a hacer trabajar con 50+50 , tengo pensado hacer una fuente switching. me pueden recomendar alguna?
> muchas gracias a todos en especial a ejtagle por este magnifico diseño!



El ingeniero tenia razon , fijate las de mnicolau en la seccion Fuentes de alimentacion, estan destacadas.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

si esque la culpa es mia, FARNELL que es donde encargo siempre mis componentes jamas me vendió nada pirata, pero resulta que un dia tenia cerca la tienda de electrónica y no pude resistirme a comprar los componentes que necesitaba, si hubiera encargado esos componentes a FARNELL no hubiera tenido todos estos problemas, si hubiera pensado antes en el tema de las falsificaciones seguro que no hubiera perdido el tiempo buscando errores que no cometí.

Si se permite podria decir el nombre de la tienda, ya que es una cadena de locales por toda España, lo que quiero decir es que no es solo de aqui, si no que tiene locales en varias provincias, y seguro que en todas trabajan con componentes truchos como vosotros decis,jejeje, considero que sería buena informacion para usuarios de esta zona del planeta, ya que no es nada agradable que te den gato por liebre, no estoy muy seguro, pero creo que tambien tiene locales en America.


----------



## Cacho

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Si se permite podria decir el nombre de la tienda, ya que es...


La única norma que podría traerte problemas dice:


> *2.8*  Los usuarios no pueden usar los temas o discusiones para promover,  recomendar, alabar o desacreditar otros productos, servicios, empresas o  sitios web, sin tener experiencia directa o de primera mano con esos  productos, servicios, empresas o sitios web.



Si no la violás... No hay drama.

Te recomiendo hacer el "descargo" por el tema de Transistores Falsificados (destacado dentro de Audio-Gran Señal).

Saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Gracias, y gracias tambien por tu ironica y sutil imparcialidad, si que he tenido experiencia directa, asi que lo postearé en TRANSISTORES FALSIFICADOS.

ya he cambiado los transistores, definitivamente eran piratas, ahora ya va mejor el UCD, pero sigo sin eliminar del todo el offset, ahora me quedo en 0,7 voltios.

Los condensadores que van en la alimentacion del LM311 los he puesto de 220uf, y el de la alimentacion del IR lo he cambiado por uno de 100uf,los condensadores de 100n los he sustituido por cerámicos SMD(los monté por debajo de la placa) el uf4004 lo cambié anteriormente por el MUR120.

Pero no se, me da la impresion que ahora me rinde menos el UCD.

Se me olvidaba, el capacitor del filtro LC lo he sustituido por un SMD cerámico multicapa de 1uf 100voltios, se han ido pequeños silvidos y interferencias que antes tenia con otros que probe de poliester, sacados de fuentes ATX.


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Gracias, y gracias tambien por tu ironica y sutil imparcialidad, si que he tenido experiencia directa, asi que lo postearé en TRANSISTORES FALSIFICADOS.
> 
> ya he cambiado los transistores, definitivamente eran piratas, ahora ya va mejor el UCD, pero sigo sin eliminar del todo el offset, ahora me quedo en 0,7 voltios.
> 
> Los condensadores que van en la alimentacion del LM311 los he puesto de 220uf, y el de la alimentacion del IR lo he cambiado por uno de 100uf,los condensadores de 100n los he sustituido por cerámicos SMD(los monté por debajo de la placa) el uf4004 lo cambié anteriormente por el MUR120.
> 
> Pero no se, me da la impresion que ahora me rinde menos el UCD.
> 
> Se me olvidaba, el capacitor del filtro LC lo he sustituido por un SMD cerámico multicapa de 1uf 100voltios, se han ido pequeños silvidos y interferencias que antes tenia con otros que probe de poliester, sacados de fuentes ATX.



¿Que PCB Usas? ¿La original?

No entiendo por que te da tantos problemas... ¿Estás seguro que son los componentes correctos para la configuración que usas? Ninguno de los UCD´s Me ha regateado tanto. ¿Estás usando una fuente de alimentación de la potencia correcta? ¿Fotos del montaje?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

tengo fotos aqui en el foro, pero son de las primeras, ahora mismo no puedo sacar fotos, ya que no consigo pasarlas al PC desde mi telefono,aunque voy a pedir una cámara prestada.
El  PCB que uso es uno hecho con EAGLE, que está aquí en el foro, las pistas de potencia son bien anchas, y ademas lo rellene con estaño.

El ripple continua, pero creo que ya se porque es, la salida de audio pasa por la misma placa donde se hace tambien el retardo del trafo y retardo de conexion de los altavoces,es decir, las pistas de audio pasan cerca del voltaje de red, en la misma placa.

Bueno, puede que esto interese:
http://micrometals.com/software_index.html


----------



## marke20

Llegaron mis Toroides de Kits and Parts! Son tres T130-2 y el grandote un T200-2 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/1091152.jpg/


Bastante rapido, poquito mas de dos semanas asique bastante recomendable!


----------



## Tacatomon

marke20 dijo:


> Llegaron mis Toroides de Kits and Parts! Son tres T130-2 y el grandote un T200-2
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/1091152.jpg/
> 
> 
> Bastante rapido, poquito mas de dos semanas asique bastante recomendable!









Excelentes toroides! Me esta tentando un pedido de ese T200 . Por el momento, me he puesto en contacto con mi distribuidor de cabecera preguntándole por que si cuenta con un gran número de fabricantes en sus listas, no tienen a Micrometals en ella!!!. Esperando respuesta.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> Excelentes toroides! Me esta tentando un pedido de ese T200 . Por el momento, me he puesto en contacto con mi distribuidor de cabecera preguntándole por que si cuenta con un gran número de fabricantes en sus listas, no tienen a Micrometals en ella


Y Ferroxcube no está entre esas marcas?


----------



## Tacatomon

Tienen algunos toroides de Ferroxcube, pero el material del que están hechos no es muy lineal a altas frecuencias. Y no dan para más... Ya respondieron. Dicen que les harán llegar mis "Sugerencias" a la persona indicada... Espero que si. Me mantendré al tanto...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ya empece mi segundo UCD, hoy mismo, solo me falta soldar los mosfet y encontrar un condensador de 330pf.

Que envidia me dan esos toroides, sobre todo el T200-2, ademas ese toroide por lo que se ve es muy famoso en la red, es muy usado tambien por radioaficionados.


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> ya empece mi segundo UCD, hoy mismo, solo me falta soldar los mosfet y encontrar un condensador de 330pf.
> 
> Que envidia me dan esos toroides, sobre todo el T200-2, ademas ese toroide por lo que se ve es muy famoso en la red, es muy usado tambien por radioaficionados.



Esa mezcla responde sin problemas hasta 30Mhz sin mucho problemas. Entre más grande sea, más corriente maneja y es por excelencia usado para filtros de RF. Acá se le saca mucho jugo por su linealidad a frecuencias medias y corrientes elevadas. La Herramienta a la que hiciste referencia Magnetron es de mucha ayuda. Se las recomiendo.

http://micrometals.com/software_index.html
Saludos!

PS: Ahorita pues, hemos habilitado un UCD @55V. Trabajó toda la tarde en un Gabinete cerrado sin ventilación, moviendo un par de 18" en bajos. Ni se nota que está encendido. Pero la prueba buena es con su hermano en el mismo gabinete. Les estaré informando. 

PS2: No creo que mi distribuidor de cabecera haga algo al respecto. No comercializan a ese fabricante por que las ventas de esos inductores no serán suficientes para mantenerla a flote. Sería casi el único el comprarles y eso cada casi 6 meses XD


----------



## MAGNETRON27

terminé el segundo UCD, lo conecte con la lampara serie y todo bien, asta que le meti audio y resultó que uno de los mosfet se puso en corto, no lo entiendo, la placa esta todo bien,lo único dudoso eran los mosfets ya que fueron rescatados del otro ucd cuando puse el toroide de ferroxcube, y podría ser que estubiera tocado, porque el otro mosfet está bien, y todos los demas semiconductores tambien, no hay cortos por ninguna parte.Quiza ese mosfet estaria ya medio estropeado y cuando lo solde con el calor se termino de romper, ya que lo saque fuencionando de la otra placa, pero con muchas dudas de que estubiera bien.

tambien podria darse el caso de que uno de los mosfet estubiera activado accidentalmente por tocarlo con los dedos y eso fue lo que proboco el corto, son sensibles al tocarlos, se activan facilmente.

me parece que voy abandonar el proyecto, no consigo hacer que me rinda bien, no tengo excesos de temperatura, cambié de trafo y me rinde lo mismo.Lo mas practico sería hacerme  un clase AB aunque me salga mas caro, pero no voy a tener estos problemas, nunca los tuve con AB.Esque ya no se por donde cojerlo, he puesto capacitores nuevos en la alimentacion, la aumente con 24000uf y el ripple sigue siendo el mismo, en cambio cuando conecto una etapa clase AB  a esa fuente no se escucha nada de ripple.

Me estoy arrepintiendo de haber empezado con este ampli, no me queda claro que a nadie le haya funcionado correctamente, quiero decir sin ruidos, ni cosas raras, porque lo mas probable es que los que lo han hecho se conformen, pero yo no me conformo, está superando en ruido y baja potencia a una etapa AB  de la misma potencia, las conecto a la par y la AB le gana.


----------



## Mslbrll

magnetron, el ampli ahora esta andando? despues del corto? si es asi, donde tenes el ripple? en la fuente o en la salida del ampli?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

esta funcionando, el ripple siempre estubo, desde el principio, le cambié trafo, condensadores, el puente de diodos, y nada, ripple puro y duro, la masa está en estrella, probe a conectarla y desconectarla del chasis, probe un filtro de red, tampoco funcionó.Pero resulta que cuando a ese mismo gabinete le conecto una etapa clase AB a la salida de esta no se escucha nada de ripple, solo en el UCD.

El corto fué en uno de los mosfets de la otra placa, que lo saque de la que estoy usando desde hace tiempo, y si, siguió funcionando desde el problema que tuve con el toroide asta que le puse      mosfets  nuevos.Los otros fueron para la placa nueva.


----------



## Mslbrll

ok, entonces el problema es el ripple en al fuente, prova con ponerle un regulador de voltaje, eso si diseñalo para los 5-10 amperes que te pide el ampli, sino diseñalo apra menos para hacer unas pruevas.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pero esque no es normal que suceda eso, ¿porque con un clase AB no pasa?

Acabo de modificar un transformador toroidal, lo he dejado para que me de en la fuente 63 voltios simetricos, y he manipulado el bobinado para que me de el mismo voltaje exacto en las 2 ramas, medí ahora mismo la fuente y me dió 63,23 la rama negativa y la positiva 63,26, vamos, que lo he dejado bien simétrico,jejeje

pienso que pueda ser culpa del inductor, seguro que al ser de aire tambien capta interferencias y además no estará bien calculado, según los programitas para calcular nucleos de aire mas o menos todos me dan el mismo resultado y anda entre 25 y 30 uh

de todas formas estoy usando el mismo valor de R7 en 57 voltios(según la tabla 560ohmios) como para 63 voltios, es la única resistencia que no modifiqué el valor para mi voltaje.


----------



## Mslbrll

Fijate si no oscila la alimentacion del lm311, que este estable, sino te genera ruido, si oscila, subi el valor del capacitor de 47uf que esta en alimentacion del lm. Fijate si podes subir la inductancia del fitro, subilo a 100uh con capacitor de 1.5uf delos de fuente atx de pc,


----------



## MAGNETRON27

paso de hacer un filtro asi, porque entonces el corte me lo haría como mucho a 12.99khz, se pierde mucho rango de frecuencia.Si acaso el condensador lo pongo de 0,22uf, entonces el corte es mucho mas alto,34khz, o incluso un condensador de 0,1uf, y el corte me quedaria en 50khz, que es demasiado,jejeje.

Ahora mismo estoy usando una inductancia de unos 30uh con un condensador cerámico multicapa de 1uf 100voltios tipo SMD,(lo he soldado por la parte de las pistas), asi me está dando un corte de 30khz, pero creo que sea aun mas alto ya que la inductancia no creo que llegue a 30uh.

¿Y que opinan de subirle un poco el voltaje al LM311? esque siempre me dio la impresion de que mi ucd no rinde porque se satura el LM  por no tener suficiente alimentacion, lo he hablado con un compañero de aqui.


----------



## Mslbrll

Magnetron, 3 o 4 paginas atras hay un post de pedro donde especifica detalladamente como tiene el su filtro, fijate si te sirve como guia. sino, con un osciloscopio fijate la frecuencia del ripple y hace el inductor para que corte a esa frecuencia. Mientras que el filtro tenga un corte cerca de 20khz no vas a notar perdida de calidad en el sonido. Para mi, tenes mal diseñado el filtro, por eso el ruido a la salida.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pero mi ripple es de 50hz,para que el filtro cortara esa frecuencia el UCD solo me serviría para subgraves, pero muy subgraves.

Está mas que claro que mi inductor no anda bien, nunca me fié yo mucho de las calculadoras de inductancia, no tengo inductometro y eso para mi es un atraso muy grande.

El inductor tiene las siguientes medidas:

-Diametro donde se bobina: 50mm
-Largo del tubo donde bobiné:90mm
-Calibre del alambre: 2,1mm (12 AWG)
-Número de vueltas alambre: 35

Según el programita esto me da 29uH y junto con el cap de 1uf el corte se fija en 29.55khz.


----------



## Tacatomon

De parte del compañero Electroconico:



> "_Tal como esta el diagrama original , en mi caso oscilaba a 120KHz.
> Lo revise en varios prototipos que arme.
> 
> En las últimas pruebas cuando realice el barrido se nota como se hacen muy feas las señales de alta frec.
> y pues es normal, ya que para 20KHz , para formar esa señal solo lo hace con 5 partecitas de la original aprox. A oído no se que tando se note porque son puros chillidos XD jajaja. Pero en el osciloscopio se nota bastante el cambio.
> 
> Cambias el capacitor de 330pF por uno de 100pF incluso con uno de 150pF y la bobina de 22uH.
> 
> Los diodos de bypass me dejan más tranquilo porque probe con varios mosfets , unos más lentos que otros.Igual puse mur120 con 25ns de respuesta.
> 
> Cuando trabaje con mosfets y motores , esos diodos extra me hacian el gran paro.No es la misma aplicación pero tampoco me hacen daño.
> 
> Faltaria revisar en alta potencia el ampli con y sin los diodos.Checa las notas de aplicación de los iraudamp."_


Aclaro que no he realizado esta prueba. La bobina comercial que tengo no se puede modificar. Así que esa "Mejora" no la he contemplado. Realmente tal y como está el amplificador, me ha funcionado de maravilla estando solo. Acuérdense que los únicos detalles los encontré a la hora de montar 2 en un solo gabinete. Uso el circuito original tal y como aparece en el diagrama. Inclusive, paso por alto la mejora del Offset, con tal de sacarlos y dejarlos listos.

¿Fotos de tu fuente de alimentación? ¿Tienes un cableado corto y Entorchado? ¿Condensadores cerámicos ayudando a los electrólíticos? ¿Masa en estrella?


----------



## Mslbrll

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> pero mi ripple es de 50hz,para que el filtro cortara esa frecuencia el UCD solo me serviría para subgraves, pero muy subgraves.
> 
> Está mas que claro que mi inductor no anda bien, nunca me fié yo mucho de las calculadoras de inductancia, no tengo inductometro y eso para mi es un atraso muy grande.
> 
> El inductor tiene las siguientes medidas:
> 
> -Diametro donde se bobina: 50mm
> -Largo del tubo donde bobiné:90mm
> -Calibre del alambre: 2,1mm (12 AWG)
> -Número de vueltas alambre: 35
> 
> Según el programita esto me da 29uH y junto con el cap de 1uf el corte se fija en 29.55khz.



Si me hubieras dicho donde tenias el ripple en un primer momento nos ahorrabamos varios post. Pone fotos del montaje, de la fuente, del ampli, etc

EDIT: Porque decis que el inductor esta mal echo entonces? si corta a 30khz, es obvio que te deje pasar el ripple de 50hz. Segun el programa de la web para calcuar las bobinas, me dan 39 vueltas en ese carrete que especificas.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

en cuanto pueda las pongo, esque mi telefono movil está estropeado y no puedo pasar fotos al PC ni con el usb ni con el bluetooth.

Los cables son bien cortos y muy gruesos, como para manejar 25 amperios , el punto central de GND es una barra bien gruesa de cobre que a la vez sirve de soporte y disipador para el puente de diodos, condensadores tengo 4 de 12000uf y otros 4 de 10000uf entre las 2 ramas, son 88000uf en total, 44000uf por rama creo que no está nada mal.El transformador es un toroidal de unos 780watios,cada gnd está conectada con su cable al punto estrella, no comparto el mismo cable para la gnd.


----------



## Mslbrll

Te faltan los capacitors ceramicos en la fuente creo que de 100p y 100n conectados por al parte de abajo a los capacitores electroliticos (en paralelo). Si con los capacitores ceramicos seguis teniendo riplpe, hacele una "choque" para 50hz a la salida de la fuente, como si fuese el filtro de salida del ampli epro en al fuente asi eliminas el ripple de 50hz, dimencionalo apra la cantidad de amperes que entrega la fuente.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

se me olvidaba, los caps de 100n y 100p tambien están puestos y si que atenuaron algo, pero muy poco, lo mejor va a ser el filtro que mencionas.


----------



## ernestogn

tengo la impresión infundada que tu amplificador esta "captando" la señal de 50Hrz de la fuente, tal ves el disipador de los mosfet este haciendo de antena.

¿esta puesto a masa el disipador de los mosfet?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

las pruebas de conectar y desconectar el disipador ya las hice, y nada, sigue igual, aunque ahora que cambié el trafo el ripple bajo algo.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

retiro lo dicho hace unas horas, no abandono el UCD, ya eliminé casi por completo el ripple.Lo único que me falta por solucionar es la falta de rendimiento, y eso creo que gira entorno al LM311 y su "mini alimentacion".


----------



## Mslbrll

Podes probar la alimentacion*-*de LM con*-*una fuente de laboratorio, levanta las resistencias que alimentan los zenners o directamente corta la pista de alimentacion al lm,. y con*-*una fuente de laboratorio partida alimentas directamente el lm.

PD: Cuando decis falta de rendimiento a que te referis? falta de potencia o distorcion cuando aumentas el volumen?


----------



## pedro1958

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> retiro lo dicho hace unas horas, no abandono el UCD, ya eliminé casi por completo el ripple.Lo único que me falta por solucionar es la falta de rendimiento, y eso creo que gira entorno al LM311 y su "mini alimentacion".



Hola Magnetron , que bueno que sigues en la pelea 

te doy una sugerencia , pon la entrada a tierra , ve si para el zumbido ok  

si para el ruido , tienes alguna retroalimentacion y no necesariamente de la fuente 
con ese banco de capacitores , seguro tienes casi pura DC 
mira eso que te pasa me a sucedido con amplificadores , pwm PERO de carro alimentadas con
bateria ¡¡¡¡¡ o sea de donde sale el zumbido ???  seguro de la fuente NO 

mi solucion fue esta hice un pre que da 5 volts de salida y la entrada del ampli  LA R14 LA BAJE
a 2.2 k y de maravilla no te compliques paso a paso , pon a tierra la entrada y ve que pasa y posteas , la alimentacion del lm311 es mas que suficiente pero no te afecta subirla a 5 v
eso si el inductor segun vi lo hiciste en una solo linea , hazla como te dice el programa 
por ahi lo postee , eso del inductor si te da ruidos raros , hace que oscile mas o menos y afecta  todo  el funcionamiento del ampli MIRA si vas a un taller seguro tienen amplificadores clase D
de carros , de deshecho comprate una placa que no sirva , y usa el inductor , se que no te va a cortar a 30 khz como quieres pero ves si te quita el zumbido  esas fuentes casi todas tienen inductores de 50 uH  igual checas la potencia 

DESPUES POSTEO un pre aislado opticamente o sea la entrada del ampli es un acoplador optico de video que maneja el audio facilmente sin ninguna distorcion y ahi se acaba el problema de tierras y zumbidos en fin soluciones hay hechale ganas te comento mi primer ampli clase D lo hice en protoboard y funcionoooo 
 saludos desde Mexico


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pues si, distorsiona y mucho a partir de la mitad de vuelta del potenciómetro.El ripple ya se ha marchado, y segun el programa mi inductancia monocapa esta bien, ademas asi no calienta, pero cuando es por capas es cuando coje temperatura.

Voy a probar a bajar la R14 de de 47k, la bajaré a 22k, y si veo que es favorable a 10k y asi sucesivamente asta 2,2k, si asi deja de distorsionar y me da toda la potencia entonces estare contento, porque problema de la salida no es y de la fuente tampoco, ya que dá 63 voltios por rama con 13 Amperios mas o menos, es de 800watios el toroidal, eliminé ruido  del trafo con un choque hecho con un toroide TX42/26/13-3E27 con 2.5 vueltas por rama antes del puente de diodos.

La entrada la tengo a tierra y funciona bien, desde hace tiempo.


----------



## ave nocturna

ya tengo el ir bueno y ay bastante diferencia


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Jeje, pues tengo 6 LM4562NA, esos si que son buenos para hacer previos, eso si, lo suyo me costaron, pero espero que el UCD aproveche bien las caracteristicas de estos op amp.


----------



## marke20

ave nocturna dijo:


> ya tengo el ir bueno y ay bastante diferencia


 
Que bien, los mios son tal cual! Esos son los originales entonces?


----------



## Mslbrll

marke20 dijo:


> Que bien, los mios son tal cual! Esos son los originales entonces?



Si markel el de arriba en al foto es el original.

MAgnetron, entonces ya eliminaste el ripple?? bien ahora nos queda la falta de potencia, intenta cambiar el inductor, _aca_ tenes el tema que hizo pedro, hacelo con varios hilos mas chicos entrelazados y multi capa.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pero resulta que no tengo problemas de efecto skin, no calienta absolutamente nada, ni siquiera después de estar conectado y reproduciendo musica durante 7 horas, he hecho mas inductores, incluso con varios hilos y varias capas, y de las medidas de pedro, pero con este es con el que mejor resultado tengo, el problema tiene que estar por otro lado seguro.

El IR2110 de arriba es como los mios, a laser y todo en su sitio, es original fijo, los mios costaron cerca de 5euros cada uno.


----------



## ave nocturna

yo tengo estos para los cables que buelan.
el ir bueno es el de esta foto.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, difieren un poco en posición, pero los códigos son iguales que en el datasheet. Pasan, pasan. XD


----------



## FELIBAR12

mmmmmm Ya me preocuparon con las fotos de esos integrados!!
Pero lo chistoso del asunto es que todos los que tengo son como los de abajo( en la foto de ave nocturna) y funcionan sin problemas.Tengo uno en una smps trabajando normal,otro en uno de los amplificadores y hasta el momento no me ha dado problema....

Los mios son como este http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/ir2110-pi-768.html


----------



## marke20

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> mmmmmm Ya me preocuparon con las fotos de esos integrados!!
> Pero lo chistoso del asunto es que todos los que tengo son como los de abajo( en la foto de ave nocturna) y funcionan sin problemas.Tengo uno en una smps trabajando normal,otro en uno de los amplificadores y hasta el momento no me ha dado problema....
> 
> Los mios son como este http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/ir2110-pi-768.html



El hecho de que no fueran originales (si es que no lo fueran) no determina que vayan a funcionar mal... pero la verdad tuviste suerte jajajaj


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Mis zeners de 3voltios que uso para los UCD al comprobarlos con el tester marcan en los 2 sentidos, aunque no marcan lo mismo midiendo opuestamente, me huelen a piratas, quizá sea ese mi problema, ya que he comprobado otros zeners y ninguno marca nada al cambiar la polaridad del tester (digital)


----------



## Mslbrll

Bueno, empeze el montaje del ampli, les dejo unas fotitos de como va, me faltan algunas resistencias y capacitores que pense que tenia pero no.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿No había sockets para Integrados? Excelente montaje!!! Buena soldadura. No te olvides de remover los residuos con Thinner al final!

Esperamos verlo funcionar (Aunque sea en fotos XD)


----------



## MAGNETRON27

muy guapo, es la misma placa que la mia,acuerdate de limpiar con disolvente toda la resina del estaño, y fijate bien en las gotas de estaño, da la impresión de que se unen algunas pistas,pero igual puede ser solo resina, pero revisalo de todas formas.

Con el tema de los zeners no me aclaro, quité los zeners truchos de 3 voltios, tienen fugas, pero resulta que no tengo otros de ese voltaje, los únicos que encontré son de 5,1, los he soldado ya a la placa, pero me entran dudas, no se si hare mal en activarlo, ademas esos zeners son de 500mw, y deberían ser de 1watio.


----------



## Mslbrll

Nunca me gustaron los zocalos, aparte mientras mas cerca esten las patas menos ruido. esperemos que ande tengo mas nervios que nunca


----------



## MAGNETRON27

lo de los zocalos es cierto, es mas, en mi UCD puse zocalos, cuando antes no los tenia, y aumentó un poco el tipico silvido que tiene cualquier amplificador

El condensador de salida donde lo vas a colocar? lo digo porque la placa tuya no tiene los agujeros,jeje, en mi caso no los usé, porque soldé un condensador ceramico multicapa tipo SMD justo por debajo, directo en las pistas.


----------



## Mslbrll

No hice los agujeros porque no se el tamaño del capacitor, tengo los de fuente de pc y no habra manera de hacerlo quedar bien, no entra ni a palos. Vere si compro o el capacitor smd cosa que no confio mucho, consigo uno de 50v o 100v, solo consigo 1kv, o lo saco para afuera de la placa


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pues yo tengo el smd,es de unos 5 o 6 milimetros, vamos que no es tan chico, el mio es de 100voltios, y no me ha dado problema, va mejor que los de pc, que no son cerámicos.


----------



## Mslbrll

El tema es conseguirlo y si te lo venden al por menor, no quiero comprar 10capacitores ceramicos smd.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

bueno, haber si mañana me hago con unos zeners decentes, de estos no me fio.Y si, a mi me vendieron 10, pero me vinieron bien ya que los usé para las dos filas de 3 condensadores de 1uf que lleva el ucd.


----------



## Mslbrll

Magnetron, me aprece que todas las penurias por als que pasaste fueron por componentes truchos, yo revisaria todos los semiconductores nuevamente.


----------



## 0110110h

Estoy haciendo una fuente SMPS para alimentar dos amplificadores UCD, como el trafo lo bobino yo mismo pensé en agregarle dos salidas secundarias una de +-3V para el comparador LM311 y otra de +-15V para una etapa balanceada de entrada. Mi pregunta es como debería unir las masas de estas salidas secundarias y como debería tomar las masas tanto para el LM311 como para la etapa de entrada?? Pregunto por que hago caso a lo que ejtagle ha dicho muchas veces "seleccionar con cuidado de donde tomar las masas". 

PD: Espero me responda ejtagle cuando tenga un tiempito ya que considero es un tema delicado este.

Saludos a todos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

en el caso del IR2110, LM311, MPSA92, ZENER 12 VOLTIOS,IRFP250N, DIODO MUR120, DIODO 1N5817,ninguno de estos son truchos, fueron truchos los primeros MPSA, pero ya los cambié, y los problemas relacionados con ellos tambien, me bajo el ripple un monton, pero resulta que los únicos semiconductores que no revisé si eran piratas o no eran los zeners de 3 voltios, y si que lo son, y claro, ahora no tengo zeners de 3 voltios, solo tengo de 5.1voltios y 500mW, pero tengo mis dudas de usarlos, no son truchos, pero ya cambia el tema con ese voltaje.


----------



## ave nocturna

buenas tardes.
tengo una pregunta, tal ves un poco tonta pero quiero despejarla. en la salida del tip31c que tencion deveria de aver???porque a mi me salen 19v


----------



## Nicog17

Hola, ave nocturna en el TIP31C debe haber aproximadamente 12 volts, esos 12v estan dados por el zener, fijate que tengas puesto el que va, Saludos.


----------



## ave nocturna

buenos dias.

e camviado el diodo pero no ay manera  en la salida del tip sige marcando 20v. lo simulare esta tarde en el proto pero lo simule en el multisim y en teoria de ser la salida de 12


----------



## ejtagle

TIP31C  ... Es MUY importante la letra final!!! - Porque la tensión máxima de trabajo del transistor


----------



## Mslbrll

Ave, fijate la nomenclatura del zener, que dice, y fiate si realmente es de 12v, capas que te diron otro zener por error. Chequea R16 y de ultima cambia el TIP


----------



## Nicog17

Ecribi solo TIP31 por que escribí apurado, pero ahí corregí el error. Saludos.


----------



## marke20

Gente acabo de bobinar una capa de un toroide y me surgio la duda... Para bobinar la segunda tengo que separarlas con algo? O simplemente bobino sobre el alambre que puse primero?


----------



## Mslbrll

na, no es como el trafo de fuente swiching, dale nomas a lo bruto xd


----------



## marke20

Mslbrll dijo:


> na, no es como el trafo de fuente swiching, dale nomas a lo bruto xd



Despues uno cada par de puntas y las conecto al ampli verdad?

Geeente! Con la bobina monofilar, 52 vueltas de 1mm de diametro sobre un T130-2 el voltaje a las salida es 20mV !

La configuracion mia es 100w sobre 8ohms

Todo muy lindo, de cualquier modo, cuando conecto algo a la entrada se sigue escuchando sonido a alta frecuencia. Cuando esta sin nada  ala entrada se escucha uno muy debil, no molesta.
De cualquier manera tengo cosas q*UE* mejorar del montaje, es de pruebas aun. Por ejemplo tengo q*UE* cortar el alambre sobrante de la bobina, tiene alrededor de 10cm. Eso puede captar interferencia?


----------



## Mslbrll

estas haciendo un cable con varios mas chicos?, lo que tenes que hacer primero es, trensarlos, y despues bobinar con este cable mas grueso compuesto por varios hilos mas chicos.

Para trensarlos de forma pareja, cortas varios del mismo largo, lor enroscas en una punta y lo atas a un clavo o algo en la pares (una cerradura un clavo de cuadro) y haces lo mismo del otro lado pero lo atas a algo que te permita girarlo, la parte de atras de una llave viene bien, y despues emepzas a girar la llave, hasta trensarlos completamente, la tension o el trensado se los das vos, y despues bobinas con ese alambre.


----------



## marke20

Mslbrll dijo:


> estas haciendo un cable con varios mas chicos?, lo que tenes que hacer primero es, trensarlos, y despues bobinar con este cable mas grueso compuesto por varios hilos mas chicos.
> 
> Para trensarlos de forma pareja, cortas varios del mismo largo, lor enroscas en una punta y lo atas a un clavo o algo en la pares (una cerradura un clavo de cuadro) y haces lo mismo del otro lado pero lo atas a algo que te permita girarlo, la parte de atras de una llave viene bien, y despues emepzas a girar la llave, hasta trensarlos completamente, la tension o el trensado se los das vos, y despues bobinas con ese alambre.



Mmm pero no puedo hacer eso :S El diametro maximo del alambre es de 1mm que es el mismo que compre yo. Y de hecho alcance justo a hacer las 52 vueltas, mi idea es bobinar la segunda capa directo sobre la primera como me habias dicho... pero calculo q*UE* no voy a llegar a mucho mas de 45 espiras ya que ahora el radio del toroide quedo menor...

Igualmente lo probe asi como esta y NO calienta, vale la pena hacer la segunda capa? Es necesaria para suprimir ruidos o es solo una cuestion de que pueda pasar toda la corriente por el alambre?


----------



## fedelgrande14

“.......Y por último tiene *detector de Ausencia de AC*. Es para desconectar inmediatamente los altavoces, tan pronto se apague el amplificador. Esto evita ruidos molestos de apagado.... “
En lo referente a este circuito de protección, les comento que lo he fabricado e instalado el muchos de los amplificadores que he construido, (construyo para vender) y su desempeño es excelente, sobretodo para proteger los parlantes cuando falla le etapa de potencia y entrega corriente dc en la salida. También es excelente,  retardando la conexión de los parlantes cuando el circuito ya está estabilizado... por otro lado cuando apagamos el ampli también desconecta la carga y es muy eficiente... 

Buenas a todos en el foro, siempre entro leo y nunca comento, así que hoy voy a tratar de hacer un humilde aporte...

En lo referente al literal (B) de BUSHEEL lo único que acotaría es que el circuito no posee ausencia de AC, por el contrario y como cita antes, solo tiene detector de presencia de DC, y si lo razonamos lo comprobamos, si al detectar ausencia de AC se activara la protección, cuando el ampli está sin volumen (con el volumen al mínimo o o sin señal de entrada, el circuito de protección se activaría, ya que no darle ninguna señal de entrada al pmpli es ausencia de AC, y como todos sabemos esa es una condición normal para cualquier ampli (donde no tendría que activarse de ninguna manera la protección)... por lo demás me parece que es la etapa de protección mas adecuada para cualquier ampli...
Testeado por experiencia propia..

Por último la consideración mas importante es que este circuito debe alimentarse con fuente de 15 + 15 volts que debe ser independiente de la de alimentación de la etapa de potencia y de la de preamplificación... En síntesis la fuente debe alimentar exclusivamente los circuitos de protección si no estos circuitos  no funcionarán correctamente.... un transformador con entrada 220 volts y salida de 12 + 12 volts por 1 amperio estaría bien,,, 

Otra consideración a tener es que el filtrado de la fuente de estos circuitos debe ser pequeña ...(en mis montajes uso 220uF x 25 volts.. porque?? ... bueno, el tema es que al apagar el ampli, apagamos también la fuente de las placas protectoras haciendo que éstas desconecten la carga de inmediato pues el circuito se queda sin corriente y los relés se abren de inmediato y desconectan la carga ... 
Por el contrario, si el filtrado de la fuente de las placas de protección fuese excesivamente grande el circuito seguiría con la carga conectada hasta que se descarguen los condensadores de su fuente (que podrían tardar más en descargarse que los del ampli y esto ocasionaría ruido al apagarlo...
En pocas palabras el filtrado de las placas de le etapa de protección debe descargarse casi al instante o por lo menos antes que empiecen a descargarse los condensadores del filtrado de la fuente del ampli...

Yo en lo personal en vez de colocar dos led en contrapolarización uno verde y uno rojo, opté por usar un diodo bicolor (rojo verde) de dos patas que en un sentido enciende rojo y en otro verde, esto le da a la etapa la sensación de mas profecionalidad, como tienen las potencias QsC... jaja!

Por ùltimo los felicito por el proyecto y todos los aportes de todos y cada uno, ...pero debo confesar que 1250 wats son bastantes y con solo 2 transistores me causa curiosidad y ganas de ensamblar uno y probarlo , yo tengo amplificadores yamaha profesionales de 1400 wats rms y si ustedes me dicen que entrega esa potencia me gustarí verlo... 1400 wats deberían mover muy bien 3 parlantes de 400 wats,... y eso me gustaría verlo ...

Saludos a todos y buena suerte con los proyectos!!!!


----------



## juan9219

hola a todos, estoy con muchas ganas de armarlo, y muy provablemente sea mi proximo proyecto, pero tengo un par de dudad estupidas, la 1ra que es la tecnologia ucd de phillips??? lo busque en todo google y no lo encontre. 2 habra algun problema en hacerlo funcionar en +-60 en vez de +-57?  y la ultima, la inductancia es la misma para usarlo a 4ohms y a 8ohms?? gracias


----------



## marke20

juan9219 dijo:


> hola a todos, estoy con muchas ganas de armarlo, y muy provablemente sea mi proximo proyecto, pero tengo un par de dudad estupidas, la 1ra que es la tecnologia ucd de phillips??? lo busque en todo google y no lo encontre. 2 habra algun problema en hacerlo funcionar en +-60 en vez de +-57?  y la ultima, la inductancia es la misma para usarlo a 4ohms y a 8ohms?? gracias



La bobina es la misma, 30uH pero fijate la corriente que debe soportar y si vas a bobinar en forma de solenoide o toroide. Fijate que para ambos casos se discutio mucho sobre el tema a lo largo del hilo.

Por el voltaje no creo que tengas problema.. pero aca los sabios compañeros te van a saber contestar mejor.

Ysobre la tecnologia UCD, honestamente no tengo idea jaja


----------



## ejtagle

Buscá en Google "UCD bruno putzeys" ...


----------



## juan9219

marke20 gracias por responder ta rapido.





ejtagle dijo:


> Buscá en Google "UCD bruno putzeys" ...



ahi busque y encontre, mañana con tiempo lo leo, muchas gracias por responder, por otro lado no tendre ningun problema con usarlo a +-60 en vez de +-57?

muchas gracias a ambos por responder

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Estás a 10 cm de caer en la Ley del Mínimo esfuerzo (y por ende, en Moderación).

Apoyá el final de la espalda en una silla, acomodate bien y ponete a leer el tema entero. Después preguntá cosas que no estén ya respondidas.


----------



## ave nocturna

MSLBRLL""""""""

mirando tus ultimas fotos pude apreciar que el diodo UF4004 lo tienes al reves. echale una mirada
saludos


----------



## marke20

ave nocturna dijo:


> MSLBRLL""""""""
> 
> mirando tus ultimas fotos pude apreciar que el diodo UF4004 lo tienes al reves. echale una mirada
> saludos



Tiene razon el compañero! mira muy bien todo antes que explote jaja

Gente yo actualmente tengo montados un UF4007 y un 1N5819.
Esto puede introducir ruidos?


PD: Ya me llegaron los diodos que van pero aun no los cambie... pregunto como para tranquilizarme un poco jeje


----------



## ave nocturna

bueno. e de contarle que el tema de ruidos ya casi esta solucionada, me queda un ruidito que para apreciarlo ay que pegar el oído al parlante.  pero eso es porque aun lo estoy probando sobre la mesa y con un mal filtrado. solo me faltan los toroides. vamos lo más complicado jajaj.
Tengo la intención que en el momento de ponerlo a punto, hacer una versión ESTEREO de 100+100, con una sola fuente y todo en un solo PCB.
Mi pregunta es; teniendo en cuenta que el PCB mide unos 190mm x 80mm y los irfp montados en los extremos de la placa quedando así la placa dividida en dos partes una para cada canal, ¿abría algún inconveniente de re distribuir la fuente de +-3v tal que quedara en el centro como única fuente para ambos canales y 
Del mismo modo re distribuir la alimentación de 12v del IR tal que usando el tip31c  para canal A y el tip ¿¿¿   (por decir algo 32c) para canal B  también en el centro. Y digo  un tip pnp porque asi cargaría en las dos ramas  de la alimentación. 

saludos

al principio prove con el 1n5819 (reemplazando el 17) y el byv 27-200  (reemplazando el uf4004) y me fue bien pero haora por respetar el diagrama puse los que indica

sobre los tip, esto es a lo que me refiero


----------



## Mslbrll

ave nocturna dijo:


> MSLBRLL""""""""
> 
> mirando tus ultimas fotos pude apreciar que el diodo UF4004 lo tienes al reves. echale una mirada
> saludos



La p* madre gracias ave nocturna, si igual peinso revisar todo, todabia me faltan las resistencias que me agarro el finde semana y no las pude comprar, el franco si dios quiere lo termino y lo pruevo. Por cierto algunos consejos para provarlo?, aparte de la serie.


----------



## ave nocturna

Mslbrll dijo:


> La p* madre gracias ave nocturna, si igual peinso revisar todo, todabia me faltan las resistencias que me agarro el finde semana y no las pude comprar, el franco si dios quiere lo termino y lo pruevo. Por cierto algunos consejos para provarlo?, aparte de la serie.





aqui un tutorial por FOGONAZO leelo esta muy bien 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Mslbrll

Yo para probarlo utilicé 2 fuentes ATX, asi si hay algun error no te cargas nada.

Pero para eso tienes que cambiar el valor de las resistencias, para que fuencione correctamente con los 14 voltios.
Aclaro que las fuentes ATX les subí un poco el voltaje, aparte les añadi unos cuantos uf porque si no se te colará muchisimo ruido.


----------



## juan9219

Cacho dijo:


> Estás a 10 cm de caer en la Ley del Mínimo esfuerzo (y por ende, en Moderación).
> 
> Apoyá el final de la espalda en una silla, acomodate bien y ponete a leer el tema entero. Después preguntá cosas que no estén ya respondidas.



a 10 cms de caer? bue no importa la placa mide menos, jajajjaja no mentira, perdon, no me di cuenta, la pregunta original era para saber de que se trataba la tecnologia ucd por que no lo habia podido encontrar en google, pero ya que preguntaba aproveche y despues me colgue, gracias por avisar


----------



## Cacho

De nada. Ponele un poquito nomás de ganas al buscar y tenés varios kilómetros de carrera antes de caerte en el mínimo esfuerzo.

Saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

Bueno volviendo al tema del ampli...... ANDA!!!! lo acabo de provar y salio andando de una!! Estoy escuchando detalles de las canciones que antes no escuchaba, buena potencia, buena definicion en el sonido y 0 distorcion, nada de distorcion.

Les comento como hice las pruevas, sin bobina, sin parlate y con la entrada a masa, enchufe todo y me fije que la lampara serie, esta apenas se encendio.

Luego procedi a conectar la bobina de salido, y lo mismo, la lampara apenas encendida, luego con parlantes, y lo mismo, por lo que procedi a conectar un mp3 a la entrada y voila!!! sonido perfecto.

La bobina de salido la hice tal cual explico pedro en un post pasado, con 4 hilos de 0.25mm enroscados entre si, con 3 capacitores de poliester de 470nf en paralelo para el capacitor de salida, el del filtro. 

Lo estoy alimentando con +-26v con 11.000 uF por rama de filtrado, y me parece que el trafo me queda corto, porque sin carga el trafo me entrega 37v por rama, con el ampli funcionando baja a 26v asique a comprar trafo.

Hace 1 hora que lo tengo andando y mosfets apenas tibios, casi nada en realidad, lo mismo que el tip, la bobina a temperatura ambiente osea un poquito apenas mas caliente que los mosfets pero igualmente sigue siendo nada.

Les dejo unas fotos, ahora a armar la otra etapa.


----------



## marke20

Mslbrll dijo:


> Bueno volviendo al tema del ampli...... ANDA!!!! lo acabo de provar y salio andando de una!! Estoy escuchando detalles de las canciones que antes no escuchaba, buena potencia, buena definicion en el sonido y 0 distorcion, nada de distorcion.
> 
> Les comento como hice las pruevas, sin bobina, sin parlate y con la entrada a masa, enchufe todo y me fije que la lampara serie, esta apenas se encendio.
> 
> Luego procedi a conectar la bobina de salido, y lo mismo, la lampara apenas encendida, luego con parlantes, y lo mismo, por lo que procedi a conectar un mp3 a la entrada y voila!!! sonido perfecto.
> 
> La bobina de salido la hice tal cual explico pedro en un post pasado, con 4 hilos de 0.25mm enroscados entre si, con 3 capacitores de poliester de 470nf en paralelo para el capacitor de salida, el del filtro.
> 
> Lo estoy alimentando con +-26v con 11.000 uF por rama de filtrado, y me parece que el trafo me queda corto, porque sin carga el trafo me entrega 37v por rama, con el ampli funcionando baja a 26v asique a comprar trafo.
> 
> Hace 1 hora que lo tengo andando y mosfets apenas tibios, casi nada en realidad, lo mismo que el tip, la bobina a temperatura ambiente osea un poquito apenas mas caliente que los mosfets pero igualmente sigue siendo nada.
> 
> Les dejo unas fotos, ahora a armar la otra etapa.




Muy lindo che!
Y no se escucha nada de ruido? Voltaje a la salida?


----------



## Mslbrll

Nada de ruido, el offset me dio 100mv, casi nada.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

muy bueno, cuando yo arme de principio mi UCD , lo probe con varios voltajes, primero 14 y después 24,todo muy bien, los problemas de ruidos y distorsion vinieron cuando lo alimente con 63 voltios, y de ahí no salgo, tengo resistencias de carbon encargadas, haber si asi soluciono el tema de las autooscilaciones y con eso deja de distorsionar, es el único fayo que tengo, no me rinde la potencia que debe, ya que midiendo la salida con resistencias fijas casi me da el voltaje de alimentación, pero cuando intento lo mismo pero con altavoces y al mismo volumen es pura distorsion, se entrecorta el sonido brutalmente.

Las resistencias que encargue son carbon film y carbon composition, y no habia buena disponibilidad para todos los valores, ya que otras resistencias me las tenian que traer de America y me cobraban 18euros de portes.Espero que funcione bien con esas resistencias y que solo sea eso, porque si no abandono de una vez el proyecto y me pondré con un clase AB.


----------



## Mslbrll

Magnetron, intentaste con resistencias smd?


----------



## 0002

Que tal gente, Mslbrll en hora buena compadre, viendo tus imagenes vi un detalle curioso, el ancho de las pistas se achica a la salida de la placa, recuerdo que una vez lei de fogonazo que es mejor hacer pistas con una anchura mayor, sólo como comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## Mslbrll

Si me di cuenta, pero primero hice la placa y despues leei el post de fogonaso. Igualmente hare otra despues para el ampli definitivo.


----------



## jesus herney

Magnetron27 mira yo uso esta fuente y no meda ruidos ni oscilaciones raras si apego el oído junto al parlante apenas se alcanza a escuchar un ssss y creo que es normal, el inductor es de núcleo de  aire al principio al darle volumen un poco a mas de la mitad empezaba a entrecortar el sonido como tu dices lo solucione soldando un cable de el cetro de la fuente GND al chasis, tengo dos placas trabajando en el mismo gabinete. 

anexo un archivo en pdf y eagle de mi fuente denle una mirada haber que tal 

saludos...


----------



## Tavo

Mslbrll dijo:


> Bueno volviendo al tema del ampli...... ANDA!!!! lo acabo de provar y salio andando de una!! Estoy escuchando detalles de las canciones que antes no escuchaba, buena potencia, buena definicion en el sonido y 0 distorcion, nada de distorcion.


Yo realmente no se casi nada de este amplificador, se de muchos que tuvieron diversos problemas... en fin, creo que ese "andubo!" tiene una justificación, que es destacable: la prolijidad del montaje.



Es obvio que un armado así va a funcionar, porque es lógico que todo está en orden. He visto cada placa...  que después se preguntan "y por qué no anda?"

Bueno, es solo una opinión. Felicitaciones por el montaje, te quedó buenísimo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Mslbrll

Tavo dijo:


> Yo realmente no se casi nada de este amplificador, se de muchos que tuvieron diversos problemas... en fin, creo que ese "andubo!" tiene una justificación, que es destacable: la prolijidad del montaje.
> 
> 
> 
> Es obvio que un armado así va a funcionar, porque es lógico que todo está en orden. He visto cada placa...  que después se preguntan "y por qué no anda?"
> 
> Bueno, es solo una opinión. Felicitaciones por el montaje, te quedó buenísimo.
> 
> Saludos.



Y asi tarde en armarlo tambien, hace como 2 meses que estoy armandolo, pero qeria que quede bien, con los componenes que se sugerian y leyendo y leyendo el post.


----------



## rash

te quedó muy bien... enhorabuena


----------



## marke20

Mslbrll dijo:


> Y asi tarde en armarlo tambien, hace como 2 meses que estoy armandolo, pero qeria que quede bien, con los componenes que se sugerian y leyendo y leyendo el post.



Mirando de vuelta el montaje gracias a don Tavo jaja, note que usaste capacitores de 100n TODOS multicapa, y como son de por si mas caros te queria preguntar, que te motivo a esto? Son mejores para el montaje? Porque de ser asi en cualuier momento compro unos cuantos


----------



## Mslbrll

porque segun entendi eran mejores que los ceramicos, tonces use multicapa, y tambien porque los de 1uf no encontre de poliester chicos.


----------



## Tavo

Mslbrll dijo:


> y tambien porque los de 1uf *no encontre de poliester chicos.*


Hablando de poliéster, se consiguen caps de 1uF de poléster de bajo voltaje?? Porque yo tengo algunos pero todos de 250V, y son enormes...!
(Bajo voltaje= 50-100V)

Saludos.


----------



## Mslbrll

yo no encontre, todos eran 200v-1kv y si eran enormes. Otra cosa, alguien tiene la vercion smd? de este ampli? porque se que hay fotos pero no encuentro la placa.


----------



## ave nocturna

buenas tardes.

quisiera saber si a ustedes les calienta la R1 de 10k  porque en el mío si  no al punto de quemar pero calienta y no sé si esto es normal

elimine la lluvia con un capacitor en paralelo al de 100p de mica  y la tencion de salida sin señal me bajo de 180mV a 150mv


----------



## Mslbrll

no calienta nada, solo el ir los mosfets y la bobina pero muy apenas


----------



## Tacatomon

Los condensadores deben de ser 1uF@voltaje de riel e idealmente cerámicos multicapa. Con los de poliester y similares pasa que son demasiados grandes para los espacios destinados además de que a altas frecuencias no son del todo eficientes.


----------



## Mslbrll

lindo montaje tacatomon, pero yo pegaria todo lo mas cerca  la placa, los mosfets el tip y las resistencas de 1w


----------



## MAGNETRON27

AVE NOCTURNA-

¿de que valor es ese capacitor?

Todos ustedes están usando las resistencias de carbón?poruqe las voy a pedir, pero son caras y unas son carbon composition y otras carbon film.


----------



## ave nocturna

de 470p ceramico en paralelo al de 100p de micacon eso elimine la lluvia piensa que cuanto mas grande empiesa a filtrar agudos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

lo que yo me imaginé, estas cortando demasiado las frecuencias altas, audibles, entonces el ampli perderá.


----------



## Tacatomon

Al menos yo no uso Resistencias de Carbón. Metal Film es lo que uso siempre. Donde resido no consigo MF, pero como encargo Los Semiconductores al Extranjero, se me hace fácil de una vez pedir las MF de 1% de Precisión además de ser económicas.


----------



## ave nocturna

mira estas fotos y veras en que condiciones lo estoy probando y piensa como funcionatia  en condiciones mas optimas


----------



## electroconico

Estos son los capactores de poliester de 1uF@100v que uso.
Son pequeñitos y caritos .



Espero la siguiente semana retomar este proyecto.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

electroconico dijo:


> Estos son los capactores de poliester de 1uF@100v que uso.
> Son pequeñitos y caritos .
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 55833
> 
> Espero la siguiente semana retomar este proyecto.
> 
> Saludos!



Yo compré de esos en una ocasión 12 Piezas... Nunca las usé (Terminaron filtrando en la fuente, pero igual no son ideales ). En el diagrama original ocupan bastante espacio. Además de que no son los ideales. Después encontré esos azules que muestro en las fotos. Reciclados y de la medida correcta. En Newark se les puede encontrar y son de color amarillo, siendo el detalle la disponibilidad y el costo... como un Dolar cada uno


----------



## marke20

ave nocturna dijo:


> mira estas fotos y veras en que condiciones lo estoy probando y piensa como funcionatia  en condiciones mas optimas



Viendo tu montaje Ave Nocturna me surjio un interrogante que igualmente creo que ya se habia tratado. Es conveniente retorcer los cables de entrada de señal de audio? Yo compre unos delgados y mallados para mi montaje definitivo aunque todavia no lo implemente.

Aaaaah otra preguntita! Que tal los IRFP260N? Los vi baratos y con bajos RDSOn en Futurlec y me tire por dos unidades


----------



## Tacatomon

marke20 dijo:


> Viendo tu montaje Ave Nocturna me surjio un interrogante que igualmente creo que ya se habia tratado. Es conveniente retorcer los cables de entrada de señal de audio? Yo compre unos delgados y mallados para mi montaje definitivo aunque todavia no lo implemente.
> 
> Aaaaah otra preguntita! Que tal los IRFP260N? Los vi baratos y con bajos RDSOn en Futurlec y me tire por dos unidades



Van bien. Nomás cuidado con tratar de llevarlo a mas de 90V  Le van a hacer mucha carga al IR2110. Perfectos para Impedancias de 2Ohms

Saludos!


----------



## marke20

Tacatomon dijo:


> Van bien. Nomás cuidado con tratar de llevarlo a mas de 90V  Le van a hacer mucha carga al IR2110.



Quiero aprender  Porque no debería llevarlo a mas de 90v? Supongo que no tiene que ver con el voltaje maximo soportado por el MOSFET ya que el propuesto por ejtagle (IRFP250N) soporta el mismo valor.




Tacatomon dijo:


> Perfectos para Impedancias de 2Ohms



Buen dato este, aunque no es valido para este Amplificador en particular verdad?


----------



## Tacatomon

A más voltaje, hay más carga en la puerta de los Mosfets que se traduce en más carga para el IR2110 terminando en un mal control de los mismos.
Y, cambiando la bobina por "Ya no me acuerdo cuatos uH" se puede usar a cargas de 2Ohms sin problemas.

Yo trataría de buscar hasta debajo de las piedras los IRFB4227 y IRFB4229


----------



## marke20

Okeeey gracias! Y que diferencia hay con aquellos MOSFETS tan buenos que mencionaste varias paginas atras (no recuerdo el nombre IRF4XXX/IRFP4XXX) que los hacen buenos para soportar tensiones de 100v inclusive? Lo cual seria adecuado para sacarle los 1250W a este bichito


----------



## Tacatomon

IRFB4227 y IRFB4229

No se destacan por manejar grandes potencias si lees los datasheet. Su chiste son las características optimizadas para aplicaciones de alta frecuencias y bajas pérdidas por conmutación, aliviando el trabajo del controlador.


----------



## marke20

Tacatomon dijo:


> IRFB4227 y IRFB4229
> 
> No se destacan por manejar grandes potencias si lees los datasheet. Su chiste son las características optimizadas para aplicaciones de alta frecuencias y bajas pérdidas por conmutación, aliviando el trabajo del controlador.



Ajaaam, se me escapo ese detalle, bueno muchas gracias compañero!


Calculo que en un mes cuando termine con las materias del cuatrimestre voy a empezar  a refinar mis montajes y a pensar en un gabinete. Ya van a tener mas noticias mias molestando


----------



## electroconico

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo compré de esos en una ocasión 12 Piezas... Nunca las usé (Terminaron filtrando en la fuente, pero igual no son ideales ). En el diagrama original ocupan bastante espacio. Además de que no son los ideales. Después encontré esos azules que muestro en las fotos. Reciclados y de la medida correcta. En Newark se les puede encontrar y son de color amarillo, siendo el detalle la disponibilidad y el costo... como un Dolar cada uno



*Porque no son ideales ?*


En newark ya hay stock de irfb4229.

Ya checaron los IRF23N20 ??


----------



## kactiel

una pregunta de novato al fin y qu yah estoy casi subiendo mis fotos de mi UCD usa es Vac o Vdc y disculpen la ñameria como dirian aqui en republica dominicana


----------



## Tacatomon

Idealmente deben ser cerámicos multi-capa. Son los condensadores que mejores características presentan en altas frecuencias.

http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfb23n20d.pdf
Mmm, Me agrada. Presenta buenas características de conmutación, solo algo alta la RDSon. Como para no pasar de 400W@4Ohms...


----------



## pedro1958

Tacatomon dijo:


> IRFB4227 y IRFB4229
> 
> No se destacan por manejar grandes potencias si lees los datasheet. Su chiste son las características optimizadas para aplicaciones de alta frecuencias y bajas pérdidas por conmutación, aliviando el trabajo del controlador.



Bueno aqui una correccion el IRFB 4227 si maneja grandes, muy grandes potencias 

Rds 0.019 ohms

200 volts 

Irp  130 amperes 

con dos de esos tienes para mas de 600 wrms 

y segun yo ¡¡¡  el controlador ( ir 2110 ) trabaja igual , con carga , sin ella con mas o menos 

voltaje , es lo mismo , le afecta la frecuencia eso si .

yo destape un irfb 4227 y el chip de trabajo esta del tamaño del mosfet ¡¡¡¡

una chulada de mosfet , ya se consiguen como dice electroconico mas menos a 2.5 dolares 

hace poco hice el otro ... ampificador switching de ejtagle  de 200 w y con ligeros cambios 

suena de maravilla un par de irf530 y irf 9530 bobina de nucleo de aire , a mas menos 45 v

mueve un par de bocinas cervin vega  de 12 plg rango completo SIN DISIPADORES ¡¡¡¡¡

EXELENTE diseño y esta facilicimo hacerlo ( ojo principiantes ) me costo todo el material menos de 8 dolares y lo fabrique en tarjetaperforada 

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, _acá_ lo medio Explicó el Ing. Eduardo. Por eso me hice de la idea que que 100V es el límite por rama. Y estar cerca de esos 100V y con mosfets "Pesados" de manejar, implica un riesgo que no quiero que me vuelva a pasar... (IRFP4232+IR2113=Booom)_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/487519/ _
Una manera estable y segura de aprovechar la gran capacidad de corriente de esos Mosfets, es usar menos voltaje pero con cargas de 2Ohms... O por que no, en Modo Puente como ha hecho antes el Compañero Crazysound.
No se, como para experimentar.

Por el momento, no he avanzado mucho con los UCD´s, desde que se quemó el Mono-Block Peavey ya no he tratado de levantarlo. Al que se va a echar ganas es al UCD Estéreo que usa +-57. Esperamos pronto tenerlo listo.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Tacatomon dijo:


> Idealmente deben ser cerámicos multi-capa. Son los condensadores que mejores características presentan en altas frecuencias.
> 
> http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfb23n20d.pdf
> Mmm, Me agrada. Presenta buenas características de conmutación, solo algo alta la RDSon. Como para no pasar de 400W@4Ohms...



El capacitor que muestro  en la imagen es el de salida  del filtro LC. Polyester 1uF


----------



## ave nocturna

este  es el que e puesto yo


----------



## marke20

ave nocturna dijo:


> este  es el que e puesto yo



Que lindo capacitorcito jaja. Si, el capacitor de 1,5u y el de 0,47u tienen que ser poliester segun el diseño. Seria mejor usar ceramicos multicapa ahi tambien?

Personalmente lo que me paso a mi como a algunos mas del foro es que estos Cap Poliester se consiguen de 200v para arriba y son enormes y me sobresalen mucho las patitas, asique estuve mirando...

Me surgio una duda que la verdad que no puede resolver con Google: Capacitor Mylar = Capacitor Poliester?


----------



## 5000

disculpen soy nuevo en el foro, el tema me ha generado demaciado interes, que e decidido empezar el proyecto, solo tengo una pregunta y creo que muchos en tenido problemas con la alimentacion, se podra poner una funete regulada de 120v a 800 w y los 120 v  derivarlos a +60 0 -60 con diodos, se que al principio dice que la fuente no este regulada como podria afectar??


----------



## Mslbrll

5000, si decis de usaruna fuente comun de +120v y partirlosa +-60 se va a complicar un poco, es ma no se si se podra hacer.

Markel segun al wiki :  El Tereftalato de polietileno, politereftalato de etileno, polietilentereftalato o polietileno Tereftalato (más conocido por sus siglas en inglés PET, Polyethylene Terephtalate) es un tipo de plástico muy usado en envases de bebidas y textiles. Algunas compañías manufacturan el PET y otros poliésteres bajo diferentes marcas comerciales, por ejemplo, en los Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña usan los nombres de *Mylar y Melinex*.

ASique yo creo que puede ser lo mismo


----------



## 5000

me refiero a usar un regulador de voltage de los usados para proteger las pc de altos voltajes .. el fin de usar esta es aislar la red domestica y ya que como la salida del regulador es alterna con el arreglo de diodos se sacan las 3 derivadas  +6,   0  y -60.. gracias por las respuestas. ya estoy deceando escuchar este ampli

bueno se me ocurio usar este tipo de fuente, por varias cosas  el costo de un trasformador con caracteristicas de +-60v   es elrededor de 800pesos  el regulador alrededor de 250 pesos en de menor tamaño ademas de que los el voltaje rectificado daria unos +-80 v  para el ampli de 800w a 4h. me pondre a investigar  y hacer pruevas y luego me reporto saludos a todos los adictos al audio


----------



## electroconico

Hola amigos!
Aquí un avance.
Alimentado con +-23vcd
mosfet irfp460 , debo cambiarlos por el 250N o superiores , los use asi en caso de quemar algo .
Oscilando a 140KHz.
11vrms@5Ω 1KHz 1vpp
25W de salida
Esta plaquita espero que me entregue minimo 200W


Me falta probar otro pcb más robusto que espero llegar a los 350W min.





Saludos!


----------



## Mslbrll

ELectronico, impecalble lo tuyo, el sonido es inconfundible del UCD. Te hago una rpegunta, consegui un osciloscopio, barato, 1 trazo 10mhz  pero creoq ue me va a servir. Te pregunto, donde mido la oscilacion ? osea a cuanto oscila el ampli?


----------



## electroconico

Mslbrll dijo:


> ELectronico, impecalble lo tuyo, el sonido es inconfundible del UCD. Te hago una rpegunta, consegui un osciloscopio, barato, 1 trazo 10mhz  pero creoq ue me va a servir. Te pregunto, donde mido la oscilacion ? osea a cuanto oscila el ampli?



Lo puedes conectar a la salida del operacional, o en los siguientes puntos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 53670


----------



## pedro1958

5000 dijo:


> disculpen soy nuevo en el foro, el tema me ha generado demaciado interes, que e decidido empezar el proyecto, solo tengo una pregunta y creo que muchos en tenido problemas con la alimentacion, se podra poner una funete regulada de 120v a 800 w y los 120 v  derivarlos a +60 0 -60 con diodos, se que al principio dice que la fuente no este regulada como podria afectar??



5000 mira eso que dices o quieres hacer esta peligroso :enfadado: 

los reguladores de pc NO tienen transformador ES un autotransformador por eso es pequeño
pero no aisla , en un embobinado en serie con derivaciones pero no tiene aislacion galvanica 
o sea te vas a dar toques y quemar algo por ahi , checa continuidad de la clavija a la salida 
y veras lo que te digo . 

saludos

Electroconico .

que inductor usas ???  

yo no puedo , hacer andar el ampli con este impreso ??? 

alguna sugerencia ? 

se calienta el lado positivo , a morir y enciende  el foco a todo ( 100 w ) 

ya revise todo  ..

una pregunta me urgen irs2092 tendras ???

saludos


----------



## electroconico

pedro1958 dijo:


> Electroconico .
> 
> que inductor usas ???
> 
> yo no puedo , hacer andar el ampli con este impreso ???
> 
> alguna sugerencia ?
> 
> se calienta el lado positivo , a morir y enciende  el foco a todo ( 100 w )
> 
> ya revise todo  ..
> 
> una pregunta me urgen irs2092 tendras ???
> 
> saludos



-Uso el inductor que me enviaste y otro que me llego más grande.
El que me enviaste no se calienta y trabaja bien , solo que al ser de menor Inductancia debo incrementar la capacitancia para tener un mejor filtrado.Se escucha un silvidito pero es la alta frecuencia que se cuela . Esos que me enviaste quedan perfecto en el impreso smd .

-Más tarde te envío unas fotos del montaje por si te sirve de guía o sube algunas para ver que onda.

-Tal vez no este conmutando correctamente por eso el calentamiento.Revisa el diodo marcado como D7.

-Estas de suerte , tengo creo que 3 o 2 irs2092 en encapsulado soic.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Solo tengo 2 irs2092 en encapsulado soic*


----------



## zebax

Gente Saludos, Muy Lindo El Proyecto, Solo Quiero Que Me Aclaren Una Duda, Tengo Una fuente De +/- 30V Por 16 Amperes, Puedo trabajar El Amplificador En Baja Impedancia Para Obtener Mas Potencia?.


----------



## electroconico

zebax dijo:


> Gente Saludos, Muy Lindo El Proyecto, Solo Quiero Que Me Aclaren Una Duda, Tengo Una fuente De +/- 30V Por 16 Amperes, Puedo trabajar El Amplificador En Baja Impedancia Para Obtener Mas Potencia?.


Con las formulas que dio ejtagle.

P= Vsupply²/(2z) 

P = 30vcd²/(2*impedancia bocinas)

Si lo trabajas a 2ohms

P= 900vcd/4
P=225W

--------------
Solo Revisa que tu mosfet pueda aguantar bien una carga tan baja.

*-----------------------------------------------------*

*Aquí otra prueba obteniendo alrededor de 44W con una carga de 5ohms.
La fuente es de 24vcd pero se cae hasta 21v  , es la que uso con unos tda2050 en estereo. 

El ampli esta entregando la potencia que debe con ese voltaje y carga.*

Vrms=14.8
R=5Ω
P= V²/R  ... = 14.8²/5Ω
P=43.8W

El offset de salida se mantenía en 130mv


Ya les habia comentado que en las pruebas del ampli cuando metia una señal de 1KHz , etc.. escuchaba un sonidito que daba miedo proveniente de los mosfet aparentemente.

Ayer al realizar la prueba con señal senoidal y ver que funcionaba bien pues me anime a ponerle una canción , bueno pues al subir el volumen esuchaba la cancioncita , me asuste un poco porque solo estaba conectada la resistencia de prueba,osea ninguna bocina.

Solo como anecdota, no se si sea normal o a que se deba que llegue a escuchar .
A menos que no venga de los mosfets y sea de la bobina.

Saludos!


----------



## jesus herney

ya lo estoy sometiendo el mio  a ciertas torturas como a trabajarlo a 2ohm y la verdad es que calienta un poquito mas como también el inductor. con dos parlantes de 4 ohm y "8"pulgadas lo trabaje mas de dos horas a un volumen bastante alto, con un buen disipador creo que no abra problemas. me esta preocupando el osfet últimamente a llegado a los 600mv en todas dos etapas creo que voy a tener que hacer el ajuste que se menciono ase poco.


----------



## Mslbrll

jesus herney dijo:


> ya lo estoy sometiendo el mio  a ciertas torturas como a trabajarlo a 2ohm y la verdad es que calienta un poquito mas como también el inductor. con dos parlantes de 4 ohm y "8"pulgadas lo trabaje mas de dos horas a un volumen bastante alto, con un buen disipador creo que no abra problemas. me esta preocupando el osfet últimamente a llegado a los 600mv en todas dos etapas creo que voy a tener que hacer el ajuste que se menciono ase poco.



Que ajuste decis?


----------



## zebax

electroconico dijo:


> Con las formulas que dio ejtagle.
> 
> 
> Solo Revisa que tu mosfet pueda aguantar bien una carga tan baja.
> 
> 
> Saludos!



Te Refieres A Que Puedan Aguantar Una Buena Corriente, Unos De 30 A Seran Suficientes?


----------



## jesus herney

Mslbrll esto se trato mucho  en la pagina 109, lee lo que dijo el ingeniero ejtagle en el mensaje 2179 donde propone usar una resistencia variable 47k en paralelo con un capacitor de 100n apropósito estuve haciendo este ajuste pero la resistencia variable llego al tope y sol logre bajar 120mv, si que para no dejar esa resistencia variable ahí colgando mejor le soldé una resistencia de 47k ohm a 1/4 de vatio y corte las paticas lo mas corto que pude junto al capacitor de poliester, no creo que me cause problemas de potencia según lo probé parece que no perdió potencia. mas sin embargo me quedan dudas que opinan el inductor use alambre No12 y quedo perfecta.


----------



## Mslbrll

Bueno, medi la oscilacion del ampli, esta oscilando a 166Khz. Ahora es normal tener una señal senusoidal de la misma frecuencia  ala salida de 2vpp, esto es con la entrada sin cortocircuitar, si mando la entrada a masa no tengo nada a la salida, cabe decir que no escucho nada de ruido en el parlante.


----------



## electroconico

Obtengo practicamente lo mismo de 120-150KHz depediendo el inductor con valores originales.
Pero con esa frecuencia no reproduce todo el rango de una manera muy buena.Trata de llevarlo por lo menos a 250KHz.

Si es normal la señal senoidal, es un residuo.
Esto es lo que ves cierto ???
Ver el archivo adjunto 52985

Si esta en corto con gnd la entrada al encender el ampli es posible que este no empiece a oscilar.
Por eso no ves ni escuchas nada.


----------



## Mslbrll

Como lo lelvo a 250khz? cambiando c3?. No escuccho nada ya sea con el mp3 en pausa o con la entrada a masa. osea no escucho ningun zumbido raro. 

PD: Si, es algo como lo que posteas pero es de un solo trazo y no puedo comprar mucho ambas señales.


----------



## electroconico

Mslbrll dijo:


> Como lo lelvo a 250khz? cambiando c3?. No escuccho nada ya sea con el mp3 en pausa o con la entrada a masa. osea no escucho ningun zumbido raro.
> 
> PD: Si, es algo como lo que posteas pero es de un solo trazo y no puedo comprar mucho ambas señales.



Cambiando C3 por 100-150pF.

Si el ampli esta oscilando y no escuchas nada de ruidos pues eso es excelente, la otra es que tus bocinas tengan otro filtro.

Saludos!


----------



## Mslbrll

OK, mañana pruevo c3 a 100-150pF, lo unico que tiene los parlantes son dos capacitores haciendo de filtro, nada mas.


----------



## ave nocturna

buenas tardes.

ya  tengo los torides. a ver si esta tarde me pudedo poner un ratillo


----------



## zebax

Gente, Tengo Una Duda para Realizar El Inductor, Se Que Es De 30uH, Lo Puedo Hacer En Cualquier Nucleo De Ferrita En Que Entre El Alambre?, Y El Calibre De Este Debe Ser Acorde Con La Corriente De Alimentación?

Saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

No podes usar cualquier toroide//ferrite//nucleo que encuentres, busca ene ste post que se hablo mucho ya.

Lo mejor es hacerlo de nucleo de aire para empezar y despues si queres provas con diferentes nucleos, pero hacelo andar primero con el nucleo de aire. y si el calibre es ams o menos 2.5mm de seccion para 100w.


----------



## jesus herney

hola zebax ya comprastes los condensadores multicapa y las resistencias al 1% de metalfilm?
te cuento que yo no he logro conseguirlos ni tampoco los toroides asi que uso inductor de aire suena bien


----------



## zebax

jesus herney dijo:


> hola zebax ya comprastes los condensadores multicapa y las resistencias al 1% de metalfilm?
> te cuento que yo no he logro conseguirlos ni tampoco los toroides asi que uso inductor de aire suena bien



Hola Jesus, Mañana Ire A Comprar Los Componentes Ojala no Sea Muy Dificil Conseguirlos, Y Sobre El Inductor; Averiguaré Los Toroides A ver Que Tal Si No Tocara Nucleo De Aire.

Saludos

Alguien Lo Probo Con Componentes Normales A Cambio De Los Condensadores Multicapa Y Las Resistencias Al 1% De Metalfilm, SI Lo Probaron Con Esos Componentes Normales Cuales Fueron Sus Resultados y Si Conviene Armarlo Sin Esos COmponentes Especificos?

Saludos


----------



## marke20

Mslbrll dijo:


> No podes usar cualquier toroide//ferrite//nucleo que encuentres, busca ene ste post que se hablo mucho ya.
> 
> Lo mejor es hacerlo de nucleo de aire para empezar y despues si queres provas con diferentes nucleos, pero hacelo andar primero con el nucleo de aire. y si el calibre es ams o menos 2.5mm de seccion para 100w.



compañero, yo use alambre de 1mm de seccion sobre mi toroide para 100w y la verdad que ni se calento... hice bien?




zebax dijo:


> Alguien Lo Probo Con Componentes Normales A Cambio De Los Condensadores Multicapa Y Las Resistencias Al 1% De Metalfilm, SI Lo Probaron Con Esos Componentes Normales Cuales Fueron Sus Resultados y Si Conviene Armarlo Sin Esos COmponentes Especificos?
> 
> Saludos



Fijate que en post anteriores se aclaro que era posible usar resistencias de 5%, que no afectaba demasiado al ampli, pero claro, no va  aser exactamente lo mismo, por algo ejtagle puse en su diseño  las resistencias de precision.
Y sobre capacitores "Normales" cuales son "normales" para vos? jajaj Te referis a poliester? Si te referias a poliester, la respuesta es NO, no sirven para manejar la alta frecuencia de este ampli, y ni hablar de los electroliticos.


----------



## Mslbrll

Markel, supongo que estara bien, no se realmente los calculos con inductores con nucleos, yo me referia a nucleo de aire.

Bueno, me parece que estoy midiendo mal la frecuencia de oscilacion del ampli, porque cambie c3 por 100pf y la frecuencia de oscilacion es la misma 

Osea, con 100n, tengo 166Khz, 1 pulso de 6us (hace rato que no agarro las formulas de electronica pero creo que lo calcule bien) y con 100pf obtengo lo mismo sin modificaciones en la frecuencia.

Estoy midiendo en la pata 1 del lm311 y en la 5 del IR2110.


----------



## electroconico

Esta raro que no cambie la frecuencia de oscilación.

Más tarde subo las capturas de un barrido de frecuencia.

Miras estas capturas


A 120KHz sin modificacion
Ver el archivo adjunto 53660

A 230KHz y cambiando el valor del capacitor.
Ver el archivo adjunto 53603


----------



## Mslbrll

A ver espera, yo en la pata 1 tengo una señal cuadrada no senosoidal. :S


----------



## electroconico

Esto es a la salida .
Antes y despues del inductor.


----------



## Mslbrll

haa ok, tonces estaba midiendo mal, mañana mido antes y despues del inductor.

Seria aca no?


----------



## Nicog17

Gente.. Probé el amplificador a +-80v sin resultados. Lo tenía andando a +-40v, dado a que no tenía los mosfets adecuados, compré los que ivan, cambie unos componentes, los cap de 1uF ceramicos tuve que poner grupos de serie/paralelo ya que los que tengo son los Multicapa y creo que estos solo resisten 50v, (¿Son 50v lo que resisten estos chiquitines?), también cambié los capacitores de la fuente por 2 de 10.000uF 100v, dado que los que tenía puestos eran de 50v. Conecté todo con la lámpara serie, usé una lámpara de 40W, y la lámpara disminuía su brillo muy lentamente, pero me dí cuenta que es por los uF que tiene la fuente, ya que enchufando el trafo con la serie y los cap de filtrado de la fuente sin estar el amplificador conectado también bajaba el brillo de la lámpara lentamente. Además la carga en los capacitores llega a 18v por rama aproximadamente y la lámpara se queda en un brillo constante al estar conectado el amplificador, ¿Podría deberse esto a que los capacitores se cargan muy lentamente y le cueste encenderse el amplificador, siendo que el IR no controle los mosfets adecuadamente a medida que el votaje va subiendo y quede uno a medio encender y conmute el otro, produciendose un corto a travéz de estos, haciendo que la lámpara quede a medio encender limitando el consumo y de este modo los capacitores se carguen solo a 36v entre + y - de las ramas de alimentación?
 Cuando tenga tiempo, ahora que comienzan las vacaciones de invierno, pruebo volver a cambar los componentes necesarios para volverlo a alimentar a +-40v y ver si con esta configuración anda, así compruebo la hipótesis de la conmutación simultanea de los mosfets.
 ¿Se puede dar que los mosfets conmuten a la vez por falta de v en la alimentación? Saludos y Gracias


----------



## djwash

Cambiaste las resistencias que salen en la tabla?

Comprueba que no se haya quemado nada.

Subi fotos... Usa una lampara de 75W o 100W...


----------



## Nicog17

djwash dijo:


> Cambiaste las resistencias que salen en la tabla?
> 
> Comprueba que no se haya quemado nada.
> 
> Subi fotos... Usa una lampara de 75W o 100W...



Las resistencias las cambié, creo que no cometí nigún error, dado que el amplificador a menor voltaje andaba . Pruebo entonces con una lámpara de 75w? Cuando tenga un poco de tiempo le saco fotos y subo, Gracias!

Acá estan las fotos: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/s6301731.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/691/s6301732.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/s6301733.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/s6301734.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/s6301735c.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/s6301737.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/638/s6301738.jpg/


----------



## jesus herney

nicog17 por lo que veo ese inductor que se ve al fondo con núcleo de ferrita no es el adecuado y aun mas si lo vas a trabajar con 80 voltios usa un inductor con núcleo de aire es mas confiable sobre todo en las primeras pruebas y como dijo djwas usa el foco de 70w 
saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Jesús herney saludos desde Barranquilla, socio hice unas averiguaciones de las componentes (capacitores multicapas, resistencias de precisión) en 15 días es que llegan los proveedores a las tiendas de electrónicas y voy a consultar como es el pedido si es por unidades, decenas, centenas etc. Ya que no se si vienen en cajas selladas y hay que comprar todo el paquete. Si  es así te comento para comprarlos entre los dos o si hay alguien más de Colombia y en barranquilla en el foro que se una.


----------



## ejtagle

Nicog17 dijo:


> Las resistencias las cambié, creo que no cometí nigún error, dado que el amplificador a menor voltaje andaba . Pruebo entonces con una lámpara de 75w? Cuando tenga un poco de tiempo le saco fotos y subo, Gracias!
> 
> Acá estan las fotos:




Nicog17: Por subtensión de alimentación no se puede dar que los mosfets conduzcan ambos a la vez... El IR2110 tiene una protección por subtensión que apaga los mosfets. Ni siquiera el circuito en sí podría prender ambos mosfets a la vez por falta de tensión.
 Lo más probable sea que esté saturando el inductor de salida. Acordate que al aumentar la tensión de alimentación, y para una inductancia dada fija, la velocidad de aumento de corriente sube en forma proporcional.
Lo más probable es que esté llegando a la saturación el inductor, y si eso pasa, la inductancia caerá a 0. Y si eso sucede, la frecuencia de oscilación del amplificador sube tremendamente, y ahí sí, puede darse que tengas o mosfets conduciendo todo el tiempo, o mosfets saturándose no totalmente. En ambos casos porque el IR no tiene capacidad de manejar los mosfets tan rápido.
Al pasar eso, tendrás sobreconsumo en el amplificador (incluso podría destruirse, si no tuvieras la lámpara limitadora de corriente!) ... Creo que tal como te dicen, te convendría un inductor con núcleo de aire... O si realmente estás con muchas ganas, podrías agregarle entrehierro al núcleo de flyback que estás usando, y así si creo que pudiera andar (por supuesto, si usas entrehierro, hay que recalcular el inductor!)
La otra es que tengas algún error en la placa (yo posteé hace tiempo un método para medirla relativamente sencillo, en este mismo tema, pero mucho más atrás)
Tampoco te olvides de los capacitores cerámicos en paralelo con los de 10000uF de tu rectificador, o de usar cables de generosa sección para llevar la tensión de alimentación al ampli. Parece que no fuera importante, pero es MUY importante

Cualquier cosa, avisame. Yo sigo leyendo el tema... Pero si la respuesta ya fue posteada, lo más probable es que yo no la repita.

Saludos!


----------



## djwash

Algo que quisiera agregar...

Quizás soy yo que poco veo, pero, están aislados los IRFP del disipador??
Si el aislante es mas chico que el mosfet y cumple su función retiro lo dicho...

Revisa que no haya Cortocircuitos en las pistas, con una aguja gruesa o similar.

Si te es posible consigue alambre esmaltado calibre 12 u 11 y realiza la bobina de aire con la calculadora de Pronine, pero, no te quedes con el primer calculo, prueba varias medidas posibles de carretes, la que te consuma menos cobre para llegar a la inductancia necesaria usas esa...

Suerte !


----------



## Cacho

djwash dijo:


> Quizás soy yo que poco veo, pero, están aislados los IRFP del disipador??
> Si el aislante es mas chico que el mosfet y cumple su función retiro lo dicho...


Es exactamente lo que pensé al ver las fotos.

Me ganó DJWash por un rato nomás.
Saludos


----------



## jesus herney

Eduardo Riveira. si tu los consigues podemos comprarlos entre los que estamos en Colombia  armando este proyecto o entre los dos creo que hay mas interesados, la verdad es que ami me quedo grande conseguirlos y mas en el lugar donde vivo muy apartado de la capitall vivo muy cerca de el Ecuador pero creo que en Ecuador también están en las mismas, en fin unos toroides exportados no nos vendría mal.
quedo atento a sus comentarios


----------



## Nicog17

Hola, Ing Eduardo, El inductor con el núcleo de flyback tiene un pequeño entrehierro, que se lo dejé cuando lo armé, pero no está descartado que pueda estar saturando, hasta conseguirme un osciloscopio, que estoy en la búsqueda de uno, no voy a poder ver si está saturando. Error en la placa busqué pistas en corto de cuando cambié los mosfets y las resistencias y capacitores para alimentarlo a +-80v (dado que lo tenía andando espectacularmente a +-40v) pero no encontré, es cosa de seguir buscando hasta encontrar la falla. Por el tema de la fuente con falta de capacitores cerámicos y conductores de buena sección, está con esas fallas debido a que la fuente no está finalizada, tengo en mente armarla con caños de cobre aplastados, formando así planchuelas, y los cables hacia la placa lo más cortos posibles, eso lo leí en este tema, y también me lo dijo un profesor.
Djwash y San Cacho, las ''micas'' de los mosfets son justo del tamaño de ellos, por eso no se las ve, pero presté atención en que no toquen los mosfets con el disipador, así que acá no hay problema, no se preocupen  
Cuando tenga un poco de tiempo lo pruebo con la lámpara de 75W, y si no anda así le vuelvo a cambiar solo los componentes necesarios para +-40v y pruebo de este modo, Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## Mslbrll

Nicog17, pasale alcohol o tiner (me gusta mas el alcohol) con un sepillo de dientes a la parte posterior de la placa, queda mucho mejor a la vista y salta al toque si hay algun error o corto en la placa.

Bueno, me doy por vencido, no se como diantres medir la frecuendia de oscilacion del ampli, lecambie c3 a 100pf y ahora tengo 150khz, le pongo el capacitor de 100n y lo mismo no varia la frecuencia, esto midiendo antes y despues de la bobina, la unica diferencia es la tencion, nada mas. No se, o no se la banca el osciloscopio o estoy mideindo mal y no me doy cuenta.


----------



## electroconico

Pudieran ser los mosfets.
Que su velocidad los limite.
Si ya no cambio y esta funcionando bien,no le muevas mas para que no se te vaya a dañar.

La bobina tiene mucho que ver también.
Saludos !!!


----------



## Mslbrll

Bobina prove con dos y no cambio nada, si, lo voy a dejar asi, se escucha bien, no tengo zumbidos ni distorcion, asique lo dejare asi.


----------



## electroconico

Como ven este mosfet mosfet

irfb4212
irfb4020

Esta en barato en newark.


----------



## zebax

jesus herney dijo:


> Eduardo Riveira. si tu los consigues podemos comprarlos entre los que estamos en Colombia  armando este proyecto o entre los dos creo que hay mas interesados, la verdad es que ami me quedo grande conseguirlos y mas en el lugar donde vivo muy apartado de la capitall vivo muy cerca de el Ecuador pero creo que en Ecuador también están en las mismas, en fin unos toroides exportados no nos vendría mal.
> quedo atento a sus comentarios



Me Les Uno A La Causa, Hoy Fui A Comprar Los Componentes Y No Consegui Los Condensadores, Las Resistencias Y El LM 311.

Saludos


----------



## maton00

electroconico:
¿a que voltaje los usarias? si fuere a mas de 60 volts simetricos te recomendaria los irfb41n15d y los irfb42n20d, estos ultimos son muy baratos y abundantes.
saludos


----------



## electroconico

maton00 dijo:


> electroconico:
> ¿a que voltaje los usarias? si fuere a mas de 60 volts simetricos te recomendaria los irfb41n15d y los irfb42n20d, estos ultimos son muy baratos y abundantes.
> saludos



Con +-55vcd.

Ando checando todavia , es que esos irfb4212 se me hacen baratos.Los demás me salen arriba de 3 dolares.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Este mensaje es para todos los compañeros del foro que no han conseguido los condensadores de 1MF cerámico multicapa, les comento que encontré en unas mother board de pc unos condensadores (SMD) de 5 MF a 50V, digo a 50v ya que les proporcione 50v con un adaptador y no explotaron(esos condensadores no traen ninguna nomenclatura) la verdad no sé si sean de mas voltaje pero los 50v lo aguantaron, la cuestión es si se colocan 3 de estos condensadores en (serie) el cálculo daría 1.5 MF a 150V, ya que cada uno soporto 50v multiplicado por 3 condensadores en serie daría este cálculo.
Les pido a los compañeros del foro me corrijan si estoy mal ya que digo que son multicapa porque  trabajan con el voltaje que salen de los mosfet  y si no me equivoco hay alta frecuencia, estos condensadores están alrededor y dentro del soket del prosador.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Compañeros del foro corrijo la formula ya que 3 condensadores de 5MF en serie da 1.66666 MF , y 5 de estos condensadores en serie da 1MF; la pregunta para el ingeniero Eduardo Tagle o cualquier miembro del foro es si el valor de 1MF es crítico, ósea 1mf por 3 capacitores por rama + y – o puede ser dos capacitores de 1.5 por rama + y – o puede ser un solo capacitor por rama de 3 MF, claro en cualquiera de los casos condensadores multicapa.
les agradesco su ayuda.


----------



## Mslbrll

Eduardo, es mejor tener varos que 1 solo, osea, es mejor 6 de 0.5uf que 1 de 3uf.


----------



## zebax

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> Este mensaje es para todos los compañeros del foro que no han conseguido los condensadores de 1MF cerámico multicapa, les comento que encontré en unas mother board de pc unos condensadores (SMD) de 5 MF a 50V, digo a 50v ya que les proporcione 50v con un adaptador y no explotaron(esos condensadores no traen ninguna nomenclatura) la verdad no sé si sean de mas voltaje pero los 50v lo aguantaron, la cuestión es si se colocan 3 de estos condensadores en (serie) el cálculo daría 1.5 MF a 150V, ya que cada uno soporto 50v multiplicado por 3 condensadores en serie daría este cálculo.
> Les pido a los compañeros del foro me corrijan si estoy mal ya que digo que son multicapa porque  trabajan con el voltaje que salen de los mosfet  y si no me equivoco hay alta frecuencia, estos condensadores están alrededor y dentro del soket del prosador.





Saludos Eduardo, Puedes Poner Unas Fotos De Los Condensadores Para Asi Identificarlos mas Facil


----------



## Tavo

Mslbrll dijo:


> Eduardo, es mejor tener varos que 1 solo, osea, es mejor 6 de 0.5uf que 1 de 3uf.


Mmm, no te equivoques, esa regla vale *solo* para los condensadores en paralelo, NO en serie. 

La resistencia interna del condensador disminuye cuando se conectan dos idénticos en paralelo; cuando se conectan dos en serie se suman, es el doble; cosa que en cierto modo no sería bueno, pero esta regla es generalmente aplicada para condensadores de altos valores, por ejemplo los que se usan para filtrar la fuente.

No creo que en este caso específico afecte esto, pero si el condensador trabaja a altas frecuencias habrá que ver bien el asunto... 

Saludos.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Mslbrll eso se debe a la carga y descarga del condenso ya que es mas rapida en un solo condensador o al rizado de la señal?.
no se pueden colocar en cada rama + y - 3 condensadores de mas capacidad en MF Ej: 3 de 7MF en vez de 3 de 1MF?.


----------



## Mslbrll

Tavo dijo:


> Mmm, no te equivoques, esa regla vale *solo* para los condensadores en paralelo, NO en serie.
> 
> La resistencia interna del condensador disminuye cuando se conectan dos idénticos en paralelo; cuando se conectan dos en serie se suman, es el doble; cosa que en cierto modo no sería bueno, pero esta regla es generalmente aplicada para condensadores de altos valores, por ejemplo los que se usan para filtrar la fuente.
> 
> No creo que en este caso específico afecte esto, pero si el condensador trabaja a altas frecuencias habrá que ver bien el asunto...
> 
> Saludos.



Si me referia a paralelo, ya que tse referia a los 3 capacitores de 1uf del diagrama.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Msibrll disculpa ya que no me supe esplicar, lo que quise preguntar es si en vez de colocar por rama 3 condensos de 1MF puedo colocar 3 condensos de 7MF, osea 3 de 7MF en lado + y 3 de 7MF en el lado -, claro en la placa quedarian los 3 conctados en paralelo por el impreso.


----------



## Mslbrll

No se realmente, no creo que afecte tanto.


----------



## ave nocturna

buenas.


aqui unos multicapa de 1uF x 50V


----------



## marke20

Gente les quiero hacer una consulta, quizas para ustedes sea algo basico como la ley de Ohm pero para mi que recien termine de cursar Fisica II en la facultad es algo que resulta interesante 

Resulta que tengo que darle 52 vueltas de alambre a mi nucleo toroidal para llegar a los 30uH, necesito hacer dos capas ya que lei por ahi que es mas optimo agregar capas que usar calibres muy gruesos de alambre.
Bien... bobino la primera y dado el tamaño del nucleo llegue justisimo (se podria decir que no llegue) a hacer la vuelta numero 52, ahora tengo que bobinar la segunda capa y porque no una tercera.... Pero claro si en la primer capa no llegue a la 52 muchisimo meeenos voy a poder llegar a este numero en la segunda y en la tercera! Ahora mi pregunta es: Puedo seguir dandole vueltas de alambre incluso cuando ya no me queda espacio? En este caso sencillamente bobinar sobre lo que ya bobine previamente? (obviamente siempre en el mismo sentido)

Estoy casi seguro de que es lo mismo ya que el flujo debido a cada espira de alambre se suma, aunque claro... la sección sobre la cual doy vueltas de alambre ahora va  a ser un poquito mayor.. pero calculo que lo puedo despreciar... o simplemente le doy una o dos vueltas menos para compensar.

Les agradeceria que alguien me tire una pista... busque tutoriales por internet pero no pude resolver esta duda...

Saludos!


----------



## Mslbrll

Markel, lo ideal seria que tengas un inductimetro asi testeas bien que el valor de la bobina sea el que enesitas, asi te sacas varias dudas. Pero volviendo al tema, no afecta tanto, si bien la inductancia va a variar para arriba o para abajo, una vuelta mas o menos no le va a afectar tanto.


----------



## zebax

Puedo Utilizar Capacitores De tantalio En Vez De Los Ceramicos Multicapa?

Saludos


----------



## jesus herney

zebax yo uso en una de mis etapas condensadores de tantalio los recicle de tvs marca daewoo cada tarjeta trae 2 de esos y en monitores también encontré unos, pues ya llevan como mes y medio y ahí están suena igual que la otra. no se han quemado

saludos...


----------



## ave nocturna

MAGNETRON27:

quería consultarte que trufo usas y si lo mandaste a hacer. averigüe aquí en Barcelona en la empresa CROVISA y me cobran 160€ por el de 30+30 10 A. y me parece una burada


----------



## Quercus

Consulta algun proveedor que te consiga "roqmo"  a mi me costaron 88€ los de 1000w entrada 230v
salida 40+40  50+50  y 65+65  todos el mismo precio, pero para 30+30 no me lo quisieron hacer y me tuve que conformar con 750w, si no mira esto
Crovisa es muy buena pero....
Saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

NO USEN TANTALIO!!!! no me acuerdo bien porque era pero creoq ue no responden bien a las altasfrecuencias, lo recomendaba ejtagle en uno de sus tantos post.


----------



## Cacho

zebax dijo:


> Puedo Utilizar Capacitores De tantalio En Vez De Los Ceramicos Multicapa?


Como ya te dijeron acá arriba, no uses tantalio. Además de una cuestión de frecuencias acordate de que son polarizados.

No es necesariamente malo eso, pero puede serlo. ¿Para qué arriesgarse?.

Otro detalle: Las mayúsculas van en la primera letra de la primera palabra, no al inicio de cada una.

Saludos


----------



## pedro1958

marke20 dijo:


> Gente les quiero hacer una consulta, quizas para ustedes sea algo basico como la ley de Ohm pero para mi que recien termine de cursar Fisica II en la facultad es algo que resulta interesante
> 
> Resulta que tengo que darle 52 vueltas de alambre a mi nucleo toroidal para llegar a los 30uH, necesito hacer dos capas ya que lei por ahi que es mas optimo agregar capas que usar calibres muy gruesos de alambre.
> Bien... bobino la primera y dado el tamaño del nucleo llegue justisimo (se podria decir que no llegue) a hacer la vuelta numero 52, ahora tengo que bobinar la segunda capa y porque no una tercera.... Pero claro si en la primer capa no llegue a la 52 muchisimo meeenos voy a poder llegar a este numero en la segunda y en la tercera! Ahora mi pregunta es: Puedo seguir dandole vueltas de alambre incluso cuando ya no me queda espacio? En este caso sencillamente bobinar sobre lo que ya bobine previamente? (obviamente siempre en el mismo sentido)
> 
> Estoy casi seguro de que es lo mismo ya que el flujo debido a cada espira de alambre se suma, aunque claro... la sección sobre la cual doy vueltas de alambre ahora va  a ser un poquito mayor.. pero calculo que lo puedo despreciar... o simplemente le doy una o dos vueltas menos para compensar.
> 
> Les agradeceria que alguien me tire una pista... busque tutoriales por internet pero no pude resolver esta duda...
> 
> Saludos!



marke 20 :

andas en un error cuando dicen multicapas , es correcto que sobrepongas una sobre la otra 
pero del mismo hilo o sea no puedes poner 52 vueltas y luego empezar otras 52 vueltas encima de esas XD 
si vas a meter tres hilos por ejemplo junta tus tres puntas y mete las 52 vueltas juntas asi no importa las encimes  pero quitate de lios pon un solo alambre calibre 16 y listo  la perdida por efecto skin es minimo no vale la pena tu esfuerzo

y si no caben un tip pon dos toroides uno arriba del otro y embobinalos juntos y con la mitad de vueltas logras la misma inductancia 
saludos 

electroconico : 
algo curioso yo no subo de 180 khz aun con 68 pf ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

con cualquier bobina 22uH , 50 uH , nucleo de aire o mezcla 2 !!!!!!
y creo saber por que  ??  los ir2110 son chinos :enfadado::enfadado:
pero no consigo los originales mañana te platico que onda ?
y tienes razon el iphone 4 se aloca con nucleo de aire jajajaja 
pero si haces bien la bobina y la conectas cerca de la placa se soluciona este efecto raro 

yo tengo 33 uH  sobre .68 nf y super solo me falta subirlo a 300 khz 
igual probare con transistores mas rapidos , me refiero los a92 
saludos


----------



## electroconico

Hola Pedro.

*Ya pudiste hacer andar la plaquita smd???* o estas probando otra pcb??

Yo uso los transistores mpsa92 en to-92 y los mmbta92 en sot-23 XD para el rollo smd.

Saludos!!


----------



## marke20

pedro1958 dijo:


> marke 20 :
> 
> andas en un error cuando dicen multicapas , es correcto que sobrepongas una sobre la otra
> pero del mismo hilo o sea no puedes poner 52 vueltas y luego empezar otras 52 vueltas encima de esas XD
> si vas a meter tres hilos por ejemplo junta tus tres puntas y mete las 52 vueltas juntas asi no importa las encimes  pero quitate de lios pon un solo alambre calibre 16 y listo  la perdida por efecto skin es minimo no vale la pena tu esfuerzo
> 
> y si no caben un tip pon dos toroides uno arriba del otro y embobinalos juntos y con la mitad de vueltas logras la misma inductancia
> saludos



Me da la sensacion que da lo mismo bobinar una capa sobre otra que usar 3 hilos enroscados y enrollarlos juntos. O sea, teoricamente hablando, al bobinar una capa genero un flujo X gracias a una corriente I que atravieza la seccion del toroide, al bobinar una segunda genero el mismo flujo X ya que las corrientes se dividen por los dos alambres y dado que las dos capas tendrian casi la misma inductancia L (excepto porque las capas entre si tendrian una pequeña diferencia de seccion). Salvo que me este comiendo algo.


----------



## ejtagle

marke: Vos estás en lo cierto... Cuando se trabaja en una bobina con núcleo (así sea de aire inclusive, aunque en el caso de aire, dada la dispersión del campo electromagnético, la disposición exacta de las espiras es MUCHO más importante a la hora de obtener una inductancia exacta...)
Bueno, decía... usando núcleo de material ferromagnético, la único que importa es la cantidad de vueltas ... no es importante la disposición exacta, aunque un poco puede influir, especialmente en el tema de capacidades parásitas ... Pero en este caso no es para preocuparse. 
Relativo a el tema de espiras en paralelo, al estar bobinadas en el MISMO NÚCLEO, las cuentas NO SON como si fuesen inductores en paralelo. Simplemente SUMAN la sección de los alambres...

Por favor... LEAN un poco antes de hablar... porque al final, si seguimos así, este tema va a terminar conteniendo cosas que no son ciertas, y eso perjudicará enormemente a las personas que quieran realizar el ampli, que en vez de aprender verdades, van a empezar a creer que este ampli es cualquier cosa, sin ningún fundamento ni nada.

Sobre el tema de variación de los tipos de componentes, com alguna vez ya dije... Los tipos recomendados en el esquema (originales!) son los únicos que garantizan la estabilidad en el tiempo del amplificador... Todas las demás modificaciones y/o sustituciones deberían analizarse desde muchos puntos de vista antes de poder asegurar que funcionen adecuadamente ... y tengo mis dudas... especialmente en los temas:
1) Resistencias de metalfilm: SOLO en los lugares especificados, las demás DEBEN ser de carbón. Es porque sólo el carbón garantiza su comportamiento en alta frecuencia!
2) Capacitores cerámicos, versus tantalio, versus poliester... Si dice cerámico, ES cerámico... Están para suprimir RF!! .. O los otros tipos no son tan eficientes en esa función, O directamente no resistirán el paso del tiempo y morirán por sobrecalentamiento.. O AMBOS. NO sustituir!
3) Si dice electrólitico, VA electrolítico. Cerámicos de esa capacidad o son muy caros, o traerían problemas... y los tantalio son carísimos para esas capacidades. Talvez, en el tema de la fuente usar capacitores de baja ESR... Pero no vale la pena. Cuando hice este diseño, les puedo asegurar que consideré todas esas alternativas. Si elegí un tipo dado, no es por capricho. Obedece a que para la función usada, eran la mejor opción disponible y aún lo son.
4) Transistores grandes vs transistorcitos pequeños... Por algo uso tr pequeños.. Son MAS RAPIDOS, y eso es muy importante acá. Y que trabajen calientes NO es un problema... Están disipando MENOS de la mitad de la potencia máxima, según el fabricante... Están con un margen de seguridad ENORME
5) SMD versus no SMD... Usar componentes SMD podría ser ventajoso, efectivamente, PERO con un rediseño de la placa... Usar SMD trae una nueva lista de problemas que hay que solucionar... Por ejemplo, que soportan mucha menos disipación máxima los tr pequeños, y ahí sí, no pueden usarse en el diseño actual. El tema de que los componentes SMD tengan mucha menos inductancia parásita puede generar autooscilaciones de mucha más alta frecuencia ... No se puede sustituir alegremente no SMD por SMD y esperar que todo ande bien... Porque puede que NO ande directamente. O que se queme al tiempo...

Ahh... y del tema de recuperar componentes de placas viejas... NO lo hagan. Si no saben las características de un componente, es casi suicida hacer algo así... Que a una persona le andubo, no quiere decir NI que a otra le vaya a funcionar NI que ese aparente funcionamiento se vaya a mantener en el tiempo..... Además... Están arriesgando TODO el circuito cada vez que hacen algo así... por ahorrarse unos centavos, o un par de minutos, lo más probable es que terminen con todo quemado, teniendo que comprar y rehacer todo de vuelta... 1200W es mucha potencia en juego, y cualquier falla por lo general quema toda la placa

Están advertidos, modificaciones a SU riesgo... y debería quedar claro que cuando modifican algo, salvo que tengan muy buenos fundamentos para hacerlo, y que digan el porqué... Razones bien fundamentadas, digamso, para que quede claro... porque sinó, la gente que lee ésto empieza a creer que se puede cambiar cualquier cosa y que va a seguir andando (o andando en forma estable y segura) lo que usualmente NO es cierto...

Enfin, saludos... y , por favor, no me opongo a que publiquen sus experiencias... pero ACLAREN que NO se hacen responsables de las mismas... Que si a uds les anduvo, no quiere decir que a los demás necesariamente tenga que andarles... SALVO, como ya dije... que si proveen fundamwentos de porqué hicieron tal cosa, bien fundamentada, entonces, ahí si, lo hablamos, y si es posible y/o es mejor, por supuesto lo aceptaremos.

Pero las modificaciones empíricas, por favor, tratemos de que no pasen como modificaciones oficiales... Insisto, es que me ha empezado a preocupar que se esté modificando ya tanto el diseño, sin medir las consecuencias de los peligros que pueden acarrear esas modificaciones

Saludos, 
 Eduardo


----------



## pedro1958

marke20 dijo:


> Me da la sensacion que da lo mismo bobinar una capa sobre otra que usar 3 hilos enroscados y enrollarlos juntos. O sea, teoricamente hablando, al bobinar una capa genero un flujo X gracias a una corriente I que atravieza la seccion del toroide, al bobinar una segunda genero el mismo flujo X ya que las corrientes se dividen por los dos alambres y dado que las dos capas tendrian casi la misma inductancia L (excepto porque las capas entre si tendrian una pequeña diferencia de seccion). Salvo que me este comiendo algo.



marke : 


ten en cuenta esto , el filtro a mi manera de ver es muy importante , para que funcione bien el amplificador , en tu manera de hacer o embobinar tu toroide si funciona , pero ten en cuenta que la segunda capa y la tercera si la pones tendra mas DCR o sea al ser mas largo el cable en cada capa  y si los mides es cuando menos un 30% mas de cable en cada bobina obvio tendra mas dcr o diferentes dcr cada bobina , te explico las corrientes se suman ok pero la que tiene MENOS dcr , es la que menos impedancia tendra y por ende pasara mas corriente por ella , pudiendo quemarse con el tiempo .ademas esta el factor de amortiguamiento la impedancia total del filtro debe ser del orden de mili ohms toda la potencia pasa por el inductor hablan de trafos de de muchos watts pues toda esa potencia pasa por ahi
y como se recomienda  aqui, se trata de que tengas un ampli seguro y confiable .

como comentario marke , ningun fabricante serio , de amplis clase D embobina los toroides de esa manera , te pongo una fotos 

si alguien me puede ayudar con el tema de la frecuencia , realmente NO se como subirla 
no me da mas de 180 khz , me gustaria trabajar a cuando menos , 250 khz 
mas frecuencia mas , ancho de banda y mas fidelidad , pero igual el diseño no da mas 

respecto al tema de , inductores en paralelo , no se como lo entendieron pero veo como que 
no se explico el tema , me refiero a esto , si quieren tener un filtro para potencias muy altas 
y su programa les da 50 o mas vueltas prueben esto : poner 2 toroides iguales JUNTOS 
y al tener mas seccion de material , el numero de vueltas se va a la mitad , comprobado ya lo hice , o sea no es necesario toroides gigantes desde , un punto de vista estetico y economico es mejor poner 2 que uno grande ,en fin a MI me funciono esto .

creo que con  el proposito de compartir , en este foro seria bueno , dar la TEORIA de este diseño el porque de sus componentes , y funcionamiento completo , paso a paso comparador , shift level , retroalimentacion el por que de sus valores  etc. en fin aclararia dudas que se ve 
tenemos muchos aqui en el foro .


----------



## marke20

pedro1958 dijo:


> marke :
> 
> 
> ten en cuenta esto , el filtro a mi manera de ver es muy importante , para que funcione bien el amplificador , en tu manera de hacer o embobinar tu toroide si funciona , pero ten en cuenta que la segunda capa y la tercera si la pones tendra mas DCR o sea al ser mas largo el cable en cada capa  y si los mides es cuando menos un 30% mas de cable en cada bobina obvio tendra mas dcr o diferentes dcr cada bobina , te explico las corrientes se suman ok pero la que tiene MENOS dcr , es la que menos impedancia tendra y por ende pasara mas corriente por ella , pudiendo quemarse con el tiempo .ademas esta el factor de amortiguamiento la impedancia total del filtro debe ser del orden de mili ohms toda la potencia pasa por el inductor hablan de trafos de de muchos watts pues toda esa potencia pasa por ahi
> y como se recomienda  aqui, se trata de que tengas un ampli seguro y confiable .
> 
> como comentario marke , ningun fabricante serio , de amplis clase D embobina los toroides de esa manera , te pongo una fotos
> 
> si alguien me puede ayudar con el tema de la frecuencia , realmente NO se como subirla
> no me da mas de 180 khz , me gustaria trabajar a cuando menos , 250 khz
> mas frecuencia mas , ancho de banda y mas fidelidad , pero igual el diseño no da mas
> 
> respecto al tema de , inductores en paralelo , no se como lo entendieron pero veo como que
> no se explico el tema , me refiero a esto , si quieren tener un filtro para potencias muy altas
> y su programa les da 50 o mas vueltas prueben esto : poner 2 toroides iguales JUNTOS
> y al tener mas seccion de material , el numero de vueltas se va a la mitad , comprobado ya lo hice , o sea no es necesario toroides gigantes desde , un punto de vista estetico y economico es mejor poner 2 que uno grande ,en fin a MI me funciono esto .
> 
> creo que con  el proposito de compartir , en este foro seria bueno , dar la TEORIA de este diseño el porque de sus componentes , y funcionamiento completo , paso a paso comparador , shift level , retroalimentacion el por que de sus valores  etc. en fin aclararia dudas que se ve
> tenemos muchos aqui en el foro .



Gracias por la info Pedro ahora si me convenciste jaja. Era esa la respuesta que necesitaba, mi problema es que trato de no aprender cosas mecanicamente sin un fundamento, pero ahora que me explicaste el porque de como bobinar de la manera que propones me cierra todo de 10.


PD: DCR = Resistencia o Reactancia o que?


----------



## pedro1958

marke20 dijo:


> Gracias por la info Pedro ahora si me convenciste jaja. Era esa la respuesta que necesitaba, mi problema es que trato de no aprender cosas mecanicamente sin un fundamento, pero ahora que me explicaste el porque de como bobinar de la manera que propones me cierra todo de 10.
> 
> 
> PD: DCR = Resistencia o Reactancia o que?



DCR : resistencia a corriente directa   saludos marke las fotos de bobinas sin toroide son las que uso y realmente funcionan bien 

electroconico : en tu pcb algo hice mal se me calienta el ir2110 pero no he revizado todo :enfadado:
hice este otro impreso y jalo a la primera , solo no logro subirle la frecuencia , puede ser como te comento por el ir2110 chino jajaja 15 pesos pero funciona y o calentamientos tengo 2 bocinas celestion de 150 w 4 ohms cada una en paralelo y funciona a tronarlas sin siquiera disipadores en los mosfet un ligero zumbido pero solo con el iphone 4 con un samsung no hace ruido de hecho despues de unos segundos sin audio se va el zumbido pero no deja de oscilar nunca el offset 120mv no hay problema ahora quiero hacer uno con acoplador optico sin el ir2110 este que te comento da 2 amperes a la salida 
y funciona a varios mhz lo posteare despues 
estoy en el tema de protecciones y hacer uno con oscilador fijo para poder poner un sistema estereo 
pues autooscilados la diferencia de frecuencia mete ruido audible de un ampli al otro 
saludos amigo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ejtagle dijo:


> Están advertidos, modificaciones a SU riesgo... *y debería quedar claro que cuando modifican algo, salvo que tengan muy buenos fundamentos para hacerlo, y que digan el porqué... Razones bien fundamentadas, digamso, para que quede claro... porque sinó, la gente que lee ésto empieza a creer que se puede cambiar cualquier cosa y que va a seguir andando (o andando en forma estable y segura) lo que usualmente NO es cierto...*


    

Eduardo:
Lo que sucede es completamente lógico. Si mirás los mensajes sobre amplificadores clase AB que pululan por el foro, vas a ver que cualquiera CREE que la potencia de salida se aumenta colocando ristras de transistores en paralelo a la salida y subiendo la tensión de alimentación en forma desmesurada....y claro, luego vienen las preguntas de por que vuelan :enfadado:.

Aunque el apoyo que das a este diseño es fabuloso, te sugiero que indiques las fuentes documentales que se deben consultar (bah...que hagas un resumen de cuales son y las pongas en el primer mensaje) para que puedan encarar el estudio de este diseño tal cual está y que *los que puedan entenderlo* saquen las conlusiones correctas. Este tema ya se ha vuelto un engendro de implantes en un diseño que es *critico *en los componentes utilizados, y cada nuevo post trae una solución o problema mágico...derivado de emparchar algo al antojo del constructor de turno y sin ningún fundamento.

Saludos!


----------



## Mslbrll

Doy fe, usando tal cual las placas y componentes del PDF del primer post el ampli anda a la primera. Di 800 vueltas antes de armarlo, me leei todo, o casi todo, y anduvo de una. A los que empiezan, armen un UCD tal cual lo especifica eduardo, y despues jugueteen un rato con lo que quieran, smd, trs mas rapidos, frecuencia de oscilacion, etc. Ese es mi humilde consejo de alguien que de electronica se olvido un monton pero que lo siente en la sangre.

Una pregunta para eduardo, o dos mejor dicho, primero, la frecuencia de oscilacion, es mejor subirla a 250khz? o realmente no vale la pena? y segundo, porque cambiando C3 no me modifica nada la frecuencia de oscilacion? desde ya gracias


PD: pedro, mi  ir2110 es original y la frecuencia queda siempre igual.


----------



## ejtagle

Contra todo lo que puedan suponer, la frecuencia de oscilación no es crítica para nada... Para aquellos un poco más informados, este amplificador (igual que todos los clase D) tienen que cumplir con el teorema de Shannon (teorema del muestreo), que dice que para reproducir hasta una frecuencia X (en este caso, 22khz es la máxima frecuencia de audio que nos importa), hace falta al menos 2x esa frecuencia. Eso significa que si la frecuencia de switching es superior a ls 44khz, es más que suficiente.
Conviene que la frecuencia SIN SEÑAL de conmutación sea en el orden de 200-300 khz por el tema del filtro de salida ... para que sea fácil filtrar la frecuencia de switching y esta no llegue a los parlantes en demasía... Creo que está bien explicadito en el tema ... pero tampoco es tremendamente crítico. Lo que SI , no hay se subirla aún más (y la causa está explicada en el tema muchísimas veces... Aumento de distorsión y de disipación en el driver)
Por el tema del factor de amortiguamiento... Están en un ERROR los que creen que éste depende de la resistencia del inductor.. El factor de amortiguamiento depende de la realimentación del amplificador mayoritariamente... La DCR del inductor sólo es importante por el tema de la pérdida de potencia en el inductor. Esto es SOLO cierto en el UCD, porque tiene realimentación POST inductor.
Creo que hace muchos posts atrás expliqué cuál es la función de C3: NO SIRVE para determinar la frecuencia de oscilación. El amplificador NO FUNCIONA de esa forma.
La red de realimentación (qyue está formada por 3 resistencias, y un capacitor) es un compensador de frecuencia... La frecuencia de oscilación del circuito , si  no fuese por el C, estaría determinada por la frecuencia de resonancia del capacitor de salida/inductor de salida, o sea, 30 khz aproximadamente. El capacitor de la realimentación lo que hace es compensar uno de los polos (lo cancela) por lo que sube la frecuencia de oscilación a la máxima posible por el circuito... Y por eso es que tiene una resistencia en serie, que determina la nueva frecuencia de oscilación máxima. El punto es que si se quiere mantener el amplificador operando en forma correcta, NO ES POSIBLE modificar sólo el capacitor, sino que además hay que recalcular las resistencias. El amplificador puede dejar de operar en forma estable sino.

Enfin, todas las fórmulas yo las puse un montón de posts atrás. Hay que leer un poco

Eduardo

ezavalla, tienes razón... Mi problema actual es que no existe bibliografía que explique adecuadamente los amplis clase D, y aún menos los UCD. Los amplis switching son una mezcla de teoría de circuitos lineales con técnicas digitales y teoría de control no lineal. No es algo trivial de explicar. Pero tampoco es imposible de comprender. Como te darás cuenta, es posible linealizar la parte alineal del amplificador, y aplicar técnicas lineales para el análisis del mismo. Y con esa linealización es posible hacer un análisis preliminar (el análisis finito es bastante más complejo... especialmente, porque para ver el tema distorsión,ya no podremos considerar tan ideales los componentes)... 
Yo prometí escribir un documento sobre este tema, pero, la verdad, no he tenido tiempo... No me acuerdo dónde dejé el desarrollo matemático del amplificador, por lo que tendría que rehacerlo (se lleva algunas horitas!) ... y la verdad, con tantas otras cosas en las que ando (el pobre controlador de motor trifásico DTC está congelado... pobrecito, no tengo tiempo para él  ), no he tenido el tiempo de hacerlo... enfin... Y para colmo de desgracia, lo poco que hay sobre UCD en inet, no es muy explicativo que digamos... enfin... En el otro foro expliqué, bajo el título "potencias digitales", las bases del diseño.. Talvez sería bueno republicarlas... No están las fórmulas, pero al menos da una idea de por dónde comenzar... Y con un poco de conocimiento de teoría de control y compensadores PI se puede comprender cómo funciona relativamente bien 

Saludos,
 Eduardo


----------



## Mslbrll

Eduardo impecable lo tuyo me aclaraste todas las dudas que tenia, perdon si te hice repetir algunas cosas.

5000, se lo que es no poder comprar un trafo o un componente para un proyecto, estudie en la peor epoca de argentina asique imaginate. Pero si no sabes muchod e electronica y te queres mandar a rectificar los 110v directamente te vas a terminar lastimando o matando, es jodido manejar tanta potencia, mi consejo, ahorra, o buscate un equipo viejo de audioy recicla los trafos, yo hice eso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ejtagle dijo:


> Yo prometí escribir un documento sobre este tema, pero, la verdad, no he tenido tiempo... No me acuerdo dónde dejé el desarrollo matemático del amplificador, por lo que tendría que rehacerlo (se lleva algunas horitas!) ... y la verdad, con tantas otras cosas en las que ando (el pobre controlador de motor trifásico DTC está congelado... pobrecito, no tengo tiempo para él  ), no he tenido el tiempo de hacerlo... enfin... Y para colmo de desgracia, lo poco que hay sobre UCD en inet, no es muy explicativo que digamos... enfin... En el otro foro expliqué, bajo el título "potencias digitales", las bases del diseño.. Talvez sería bueno republicarlas... No están las fórmulas, pero al menos da una idea de por dónde comenzar... Y con un poco de conocimiento de teoría de control y compensadores PI se puede comprender cómo funciona relativamente bien



OK. El comentario no era para que te tomes el trabajo de escribir vos un paper sobre el tema, sino solo para que indicaras de donde tomar al menos las consideraciones temporales y frecuenciales para la selección de los componentes, cosa de que ya no den mas vueltas sobre el tema. 

Por la parte de la teoría de control y controladores PI, dudo que la mayoría de los que arman este diseño conozcan la transformación de Laplace y las funciones de transferencia como para arrancar, y formarse en esto es bastante mas complicado que al menos discernir cuando los tiempos de conmutación, cargas de gate y esas cosas son mas o menos buenos para este diseño.

En el post anterior al último tuyo comentaban que si lo armás como lo has indicado anda de primera, y así debe ser, pero empiezan a querer sacarle chiticientos watts sin saber atajar los problemas de interferencia de RF y otras cosas más básicas, como ponerle snubbers a la fuente...y nacen los problemas  ......*tal vez bastaría con indicar que este diseño no es para principiantes*, tanto por el armado como por las modificaciones factibles de realizar...digo, para no ver mas gente preguntando cosas que ya explicaste en detalle, y que estoy seguro que tienen problemas que no pueden solucionar por que no poseen el conocimiento necesario...y no pueden encontrar al alguien que lo tenga para que los ayude. Tu trabajo es una excelente fuente de cosas para conocer y aprender, pero por desgracia no todos tienen ganas de hacer eso.

En fin...es solo una sugerencia, y una vez más, te felicito de corazón por el diseño que has desarrollado.

Saludos!


----------



## pedro1958

Mslbrll dijo:


> Doy fe, usando tal cual las placas y componentes del PDF del primer post el ampli anda a la primera. Di 800 vueltas antes de armarlo, me leei todo, o casi todo, y anduvo de una. A los que empiezan, armen un UCD tal cual lo especifica eduardo, y despues jugueteen un rato con lo que quieran, smd, trs mas rapidos, frecuencia de oscilacion, etc. Ese es mi humilde consejo de alguien que de electronica se olvido un monton pero que lo siente en la sangre.
> 
> Una pregunta para eduardo, o dos mejor dicho, primero, la frecuencia de oscilacion, es mejor subirla a 250khz? o realmente no vale la pena? y segundo, porque cambiando C3 no me modifica nada la frecuencia de oscilacion? desde ya gracias
> 
> 
> PD: pedro, mi  ir2110 es original y la frecuencia queda siempre igual.



Mslbrll : estoy de acuerdo contigo haciendo el ampli como esta el diseño original JALA a la primera y bien 
pero igual estoy de acuerdo despues juguetear con el diseño , jajajaja eso si es divertido

pero YO veo bien las preguntas y respuestas , y por que no las variantes al diseño a riesgo propio y compartir logros y fracasos ( quemadas de tarjetas )

 NO estoy de acuerdo con que este sea un foro para GENIOS que caso tendria copiar un diseño y ya.... al experimentar con el diseño original ES cuando realmente viene el aprendizaje CREO para eso es este foro 

pero no se cual es el lio , o la electronica se entiende diferente en este lado ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
por ejemplo el factor de amortiguamiento es y sera determinado por la impedancia del circuito 
que se traduce en el control del parlante y el  factor de amortiguamiento perfecto seria cero ohms de impedancia del circuito !!!! pero lo determina  la  RSDon  del mosfet + DCR del filtro 
entonces importa o no el susodicho filtro pues claro que SI por eso TODOS los amplificadores pwm digase clase D  , de potencias de mas de 100 w tienen en el filtro y puedo citar decenas de marcas , como decia tiene el inductor con una generosa area de cobre , casi todos con calibre 12 awg o equivalente ,

 y perdon por la insistencia " amigos " en el tema de la FRECUENCIA pues en la experiencia de fabricantes , de marcas de prestigio que es un modelo a seguir los amplificadores nuevos de o para subwoofer trabajan a cuando menos 120 KHZ !!!!!! como los vandercarft o loudforce
y los de rango completo a  400 KHZ COMO el UcD ORIGINAL de philips y funcionan sin ningun problema  de hecho se oyen increible super bien , anexo para los que quieran verlo el diagrama  de uno casi igual al original con protecciones y todo este UcD no tiene nada de CRITICO el diseño solo algunos componentes especiales pero nada del otro mundo ..

respeto lo dicho en este foro , pero un sonido digamos de 15 khz agudos en una pista de audio , si nuestro amplificador oscila a 120 khz reproduce solo 8 muestras de esa frecuencia !!!
si oscila a 400 khz serian 26 muestras de la frecuencia original cual creen se oye mejor ¡¡¡
para referencia en un amplificador analogo clase AB el muestreo en teoria es infinito -----  para cualquier frecuencia 
en fin solo digo lo que se , y es BUENO para mi pero lo comparto con ustedes , y procuro no hablar con tecnicismos si no en lenguaje practico para el buen entendimiento de todos 
saludos 
PEDRO


----------



## electroconico

*@Pedro*

¿Qué mosfet estas ocupando en esta imagen ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 56479

Mañana voy por los irfb4212 e irfb23n20 al centro.
Estan al mismo precio que en newark y pues como no tengo pedido grande para acompletar los $50 dolares lo compro local.

Me quede con ganas de los irfb4227 , pero hasta que haga un pedido gordo  .


----------



## Cacho

pedro1958 dijo:


> pero YO veo bien las preguntas y respuestas , y por que no las variantes al diseño a riesgo propio y compartir logros y fracasos ( quemadas de tarjetas )
> 
> NO estoy de acuerdo con que este sea un foro para GENIOS que caso tendria copiar un diseño y ya.... al experimentar con el diseño original ES cuando realmente viene el aprendizaje CREO para eso es este foro


Pará... Lo que plantean los Eduardos (en cualquier momento llega el tercero con Homero y los tenemos a todos ) no es que no se experimente, sino que se lea con cuidado lo que se escribe y se escriba aún con más precisión, sabiendo que lo van a leer mal.

Amén de eso (y estoy de acuerdo con el punto) este no es un ampli que pueda armar alguien "que una vez usó un TDA". Principiantes con este ampli no.

De años a esta parte el nivel de comprensión de lo que se lee ha caído en picada, no sólo en Argentina (esto lo sé de primera mano) sino tambiénen el resto de América Latina y por qué no España. Se interpreta demasiado literalmente lo escrito (adiós al metamensaje) y sólo en los tramos que llaman la atención: El resto se descarta y armamos el videoclip con los pedacitos que más nos gustaron.
Así llega Fulano que usó tal condensador en tal posición (porque no tenía de otro, porque quería experimentar, porque le pareció lindo, porque... lo que sea), le funcionó perfecto y lo comenta.
Automáticamente los lectores de reojo asumen que esa es una modificación válida y que así se debe hacer.

Pocos posts más adelante aparece Mengano que comenta que usó un zener de tal otra tensión, distinta a la de diseño, porque con la original no le andaba y ahora sí funciona. De vuelta aparece una manada de lectores que asume que esa es otra modificación "que mejora el asunto".

Otro comenta que no le funcionó y entonces cambió los transistores TO92 por otro modelo de encapsulado TO220 y le anduvo por fin. Perfecto, un cardumen ya asumió que ese es el otro cambio que hay que hacerle.

Ahora lo arman con los TO220, los zeners nuevos y los condensadores de colorcitos del principio. Y no anda (y no anda para nada).
Ahí llega la catarata de preguntas del estilo "no me anda, ¿Cómo lo arreglo sin un osciloscopio ni un tester? ¿Puedo tocar los componentes y solucionarlo cambiando el que caliente?".
El problema no es experimentar, que está perfecto hacerlo, sino el no saber lo que se hace al modificar algo ni saber cómo interpretar los resultados. En caso de que quien experimente sepa lo que está haciendo (muchas veces es así), la transmisión de los experimentos y los resultados es el cuello de botella siguiente.
Muchas veces se ven los problemas de un manejo pobre del idioma y se hace difícil o hasta casi imposible entender qué fue lo que se hizo (y la catarata de preguntas de cómo, cuándo, cuánto y por qué fueron los cambios).

Pero digamos que estamos en el punto de que quien experimenta lo hace correctamente y publica sus resultados de manera comprensible y clara (tambén hay de estos en el foro). Ahora sí estamos frente al problema más grande de todos: El que lee una de cada cuatro palabras y entiende una de cada 5 de las que lee. Con 1/20 del texto entendido se embarca en un proyecto todo cambiado, con un circuito que hace cosas que no entiende ("es mágico") y para complicarlo más, no está solo.

¿Lo querés más feo todavía? Siempre se puede... No entiende que no entiende.
Nuestro modificador de circuitos modificados y lector de fragmentos es incapaz de darse cuenta de lo que hizo.
Y no pasa en este tema, es algo general.

Tristemente el nivel de comprensión de textos es muy malo en muchos casos y ese es el principal problema. "Si Fulanito lo modificó así y le anduvo, entonces a mí también" y no toma en cuanta que Fulanito es criterioso, tiene disponibles instrumentos de medición adecuados y se comió 3 materias de análisis matemático, un par de análisis de circuitos, otras tantas sobre digitales y unas cuantas cosas más. Falla el razonamiento también en muchos casos.
Para peor, el circuito se ve simple (y lo es, al menos en aspecto) y, como ya dije alguna otra vez, se tiende a olvidar (si es que se sabe) la enorme diferencia entre simple y fácil.
Fundir estaño con la punta de un soldador es algo simple. Soldar es algo simple, pero no es fácil hacerlo bien.

Poné en ese contexto las palabras de EJTagle y de EZavalla. Ahí sí cambian de sentido 



pedro1958 dijo:


> si oscila a 400 khz serian 26 muestras de la frecuencia original cual creen se oye mejor ¡¡¡
> para referencia en un amplificador analogo clase AB el muestreo en teoria es infinito


Los AB no muestrean, no se puede hacer una comparación así.

Fijate en el teorema de Nyquist (o de Shannon, o de Nyquist-Shannon) y en lo que son y qué hacen los filtros antialiasing (y por qué se ponen donde se ponen).
No vas a lograr una mejora como la que esperás con esa subida de frecuencia. De hecho, un CD se graba en 44kHz (48 en algunos casos), y de ahí sale la música después. Ponerle 400kHz después ¿para qué?.


Saludos


----------



## pedro1958

electroconico dijo:


> *@Pedro*
> 
> ¿Qué mosfet estas ocupando en esta imagen ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56479
> 
> Mañana voy por los irfb4212 e irfb23n20 al centro.
> Estan al mismo precio que en newark y pues como no tengo pedido grande para acompletar los $50 dolares lo compro local.
> 
> Me quede con ganas de los irfb4227 , pero hasta que haga un pedido gordo  .



electroconico :

los que ahi estan son IRF2807  81 AMP 75 V .013 RDS on  es una prueba de TORTURA para el ampli lo alimento a mas menos 25 v pero lo cargo a 1 ohm   ando en el limite pero trabajó correctamente , mira si pides a newark yo comparto contigo me quedo con 10 irfb4227
es el bueno repare una fuente de 2000 wrms y con 4 por lado anda frio y te comento lo habri y sorpresa el chip es del tamaño del mosfet !!!!!! super bueno 
es mas concretamos 10 IRFB4227 Y 6 IRS2092  mi me avisas $  para mandarte ya
saludosssss  

Hola Cacho :

pedro1958 dijo:  
si oscila a 400 khz serian 26 muestras de la frecuencia original cual creen se oye mejor ¡¡¡
 para referencia en un amplificador analogo clase AB el muestreo en teoria es infinito
Los AB no muestrean, no se puede hacer una comparación así.

 Fijate en el teorema de Nyquist (o de Shannon, o de Nyquist-Shannon) y en lo que son y qué hacen los filtros antialiasing (y por qué se ponen donde se ponen).
 No vas a lograr una mejora como la que esperás con esa subida de frecuencia. De hecho, un CD se graba en 44kHz (48 en algunos casos), y de ahí sale la música después. Ponerle 400kHz después ¿para qué?

cacho , si realmente entiendes  la electronica , un ampli clase ab el circuito de potencia ,
va formando la señal de entrada a la de salida con infinitas correcciones , y haciendo la forma de la señal de audio a niveles de mayor voltaje y corriente ,  eso le llamo muestreo infinito mas cuando trabajan , a colector comun como los QSC se ve claro .

y si efectivamente los cd tienen un muestreo de 44khz pero en PCM
ahora los mp3 tienen un muestreo muy superior 

pero en el teorema de nyquist  efectivamente el muestreo que pase x2 se reconstruye la señal en forma aceptable 
pero son teorias y se basan en formas de onda fijas  , la señal de audio en infinitamente mas compleja pues es la suma de todos tonos que se generan instantaneamente , 
es mas este diseño se basa en trabajo de bruno putzeys creador del UcD y TODOS sus 
amplificadores trabajan entre 350 a 400khz y el explica por que por si quieres verlo 
a 44khz la informacion original no se recupera completamente en amplis pwm 
si no hazte uno y escuchalo , y para evitar el efecto aliasing el muestreo debe superar cuando menos 5 veces la frecuencia original EN el mundo real no por eso digo que el ampli de este foro se escuche mal , es una necedad MIA subirlo a 250 khz y es lo UNICO que he preguntado como hacerlo , por flojo acepto pero lo hare y posteare como fue .

se considera para amplificadores de baja distorsion el muestreo de 5 a 50 para los mas exigentes bueno igual creo es mucho ¡¡¡ para MI aclaro un termino medio es 250 khz que a una frecuencia de 15 khz creo no escucho mas jajajaja el muestreo sera de x16

mira cacho es facil , ve lo que hay ningun aparato que  funcione a esa frecuencia ,44khz pero como dije respeto al autor de este foro , en lo demas estoy de acuerdo se hace un mar de confusiones y lios pero gracias a moderadores como tu esto se pone en control .:enfadado:

ademas este foro no es para explicar transformacion de pierre simon laplace , ni sistemas de control PI , nyquist , fourier etc . eso lo vi en el tecnologico hace años . 

un genio del audio DAVID  HAFLER , BOB CARVER , tienen  creaciones superiores a muchos
y son empiricos , expertos en audio , 

en fin Cacho te envio un cordial saludo 
Pedro


----------



## ejtagle

La verdad, me ganaste de mano, Cacho... Y tristemente... tenés razón. Yo veo lo mismo que vos: La gente tiende cada vez más a leer menos, entender aún menos, pero, eso sí, obtener resultados fantásticos desde el principio... Y este ampli tiene la virtud/desventaja de parecer sencillo... y cuando lo diseñe esa era la idea: Que no fuera complejo de armar... inclusive, para aquellos que quisieron entender cómo funcionaba el "pequeño monstruito", traté de explicar cómo puede lograrse, a partir de tan poco, tan buen sonido... Y hubo mucha gente que preguntó, hubo muchos que experimentaron, que la pasaron bien, y que tuvieron su primera exposición a esta tecnología que permite obtener tanta calidad con tan pocos componentes y calibraciones....
Pero yo sabía que eventualmente íbamos a caer en el problema de la muy alta potencia, y que iba a haber gente que no iba a entender los peligros asociados a la misma... pero verse atraídos por la "supuesta" simplicidad del ampli, porque creen que va a salir barato tener tanta potencia con tan pocos componentes. Todos hemos pasado por eso, pero, tal como dije alguna vez, no siempre lo que aparenta ser sencillo, lo es. Y está lleno de esos ejemplos.
De hacer a entender lo que se hace hay un camino muy largo ... Ser curiosos no es malo, y tener un poquito de ambición tampoco, pero, al menos, si no entienden cómo funciona algo, sean más humildes, y si no tienen los fundamentos para hablar de un tema, bueno... posteen como experiencia personal... pero no como una verdad absoluta ya puede que no lo sea.
Realmente es muy fácil hablar, pero mucho más dificil es convencer, y menos si no aportan pruebas. Pero, el problema es que siempre va a haber alguien que sepa aún menos y que se crea lo que digan... Así, que piensen un poco en esa gente, y tengan más cuidado con las cosas que afirman.

El problema ha sido que en estas últimas 3 - 4 páginas directamente he leído barbaridades, cosas que están directamente mal. Y pareciera que hay gente que se ofende porque se lo digan. Y encima de males, hay otras, que, crédulas,se creen las barbaridades tomándolas por ciertas.

Por favor, la idea no es hacer una pelea para ver quién tiene o no razón... Ésto no es un partido de fútbol... No es una cuestíon de quién grita más....donde el otro es mi enemigo... y la idea NO ES andar desvalorizando lo que los demás dicen,

Acá lo que se busca es aprender, que aprendamos entre todos. Y para evitar que se transforme en un foro de conjuros mágicos, debemos aceptar que (por suerte!) la electrónica es una ciencia exacta, regida por reglas precisas... O sea, que si se dice algo que está mal, que viola las reglas de la ciencia, salvo que puedan probar con hechos científicos y método científico lo contrario, está mal. Y todos, ustedes y yo, deberemos aceptar vuestro/nuestro error, si es que fuimos nosotros o ustedes los que lo cometimos.Sino, simplemente sería una pseudo ciencia.. y un pseudoamplificador  

Saludos,
 Eduardo


----------



## Fogonazo

Me puse a la tarea de limpiar un poco este post, se enviaron a Moderación mensajes que no aportan nada, agradecimientos, comentarios ajenos al tema, Etc
Casi 70 comentarios en las primeras 7 paginas.

Los comentarios eliminados se encuentran por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/limpieza-amplificador-highend-clase-d-25w-59647/

Si alguien *NO* esta de acuerdo que _"Hable ahora o calle para siempre"_, tiene 7 días para reclamar.


----------



## electroconico

Se las gastan mucho!
Y si deberian ser más humildes,como sea.
También he leído barbaridades y las he cometido , pero si no voy a ayudar mejor no digo nada.


Yo solo he armado un ampli con tda (tda2050 especificamente) y ya estoy con este ampli y otras versiones  

fftopic:

No se ha hablado mucho del ampli ni los detalles.Se van por otro lado.

Tampoco he visto que alguien postee la verdad absoluta,en su mayoria aporta experiencias y en su forma de redactar se entiende eso , experiencia personal.

Mejor dediquémonos a hacer más robusto este ampli que esta muy bueno.

Saludos!
-----------------------------------
Estaria bueno describir aunque sea vagamente que hace cada etapa del ampli para tener una mayor comprension del mismo.

La unica formula que encontre a lo largo de todo el post , creo que fue solo la del calculo de potencia.

Por mi parte me dedique a investigar un poco el porque de cada etapa.

Que era par diferencial.
Espejo de corriente.
Porque tienen ese valor las resistencias del shift level.
Porque calientan tanto los transistorcitos del shift level.
Como disminuir ese calentamiento.
El capacitor de boost del ir2110.
El diodo del boost,etc...

Etc...

Podriamos aportar con eso.


----------



## Cacho

electroconico dijo:


> Estaria bueno describir aunque sea vagamente que hace cada etapa del ampli...
> Por mi parte me dedique a investigar un poco el porque de cada etapa.
> 
> Que era par diferencial.
> Espejo de corriente.
> Porque tienen ese valor las resistencias del shift level.
> Porque calientan tanto los transistorcitos del shift level.
> Como disminuir ese calentamiento.
> El capacitor de boost del ir2110.
> El diodo del boost,etc...
> 
> Etc...
> 
> Podriamos aportar con eso.


Dale nomás, empezá a escribir sobre esto que encontraste, que todo suma.

Saludos

PS:Fogo, tenés trabajo con mi post cuando llegues hasta esta página.


----------



## AntonioAA

*Ahora SI tiene que ver el teorema de Shannon !!!! Me crucificaron cuando dije algo .... *
El ampli es una genialidad . Lo genial es simple y este lo es ... ahora no vaya a ser que no ande ,porque me ha vuelto ... varias cosas que podran imaginar.
En mi caso es un empate : tengo uno que anduvo de primera ... sigue andando , esta de subwoofer y sufre castigos increibles ( 150W ) ... 
El otro NUNCA anduvo , ahora anda despues de infinitos transistores quemados y ahora que anda... a la media hora distorsiona... 
Pero es atribuible a la horrible calidad de componentes que conseguimos , especialmente en el interior.... si vieran la pinta del IR2110 que tengo , vomitivo.

En cuanto a lo filosofico , coincido con Don Cacho pese a su corta edad parece ser muy sabio , lo mismo que El Autor en cuanto a la sarta de pavadas que he visto escritas aqui . 
Dicen que el Sentido Comun es... el menos comun de los sentidos !!!


----------



## Cacho

Hola Pedro, no contesté hoy más temprano porque esto me llevaría un rato para armarlo, y eso es tiempo que no tenía.

Ahora sí, con más tiempo, vamos por esta:


pedro1958 dijo:


> cacho , si realmente entiendes  la electronica , un ampli clase ab el circuito de potencia ,
> va formando la señal de entrada a la de salida con infinitas correcciones , y haciendo la forma de la señal de audio a niveles de mayor voltaje y corriente ,  eso le llamo muestreo infinito mas cuando trabajan , a colector comun como los QSC se ve claro .


Bueno, si lo querés ver así, entonces sea. Es tan útil como hacer cuentas con la cantidad de puntos en una recta, o restarle segmentos.
Estás planteándolo como un continuo en términos de un discreto. Los AB no muestrean nada, sino que tienen sistemas de corrección (realimentación) que van ajustando la salida en tiempo real.


pedro1958 dijo:


> y si efectivamente los cd tienen un muestreo de 44khz pero en PCM
> ahora los mp3 tienen un muestreo muy superior


Me parece que ahí estás torcido. Lo de PCM no tiene que ver con el punto que se trata, aunque sí es cierto que los CD lo usan.
Y MP3 con un muestreo muy superior... ¿De qué hablás?
Muestrea en 32; 44,1 o 48kHz, igual que los CDs. No confundas eso con el bitrate.

Siguiendo cito un párrafo de Wikipedia:


> Los nuevos formatos de audio que recientemente han aparecido (aunque con  escaso éxito comercial) que emplean PCM sin pérdida por  compresión con tasas de muestreo más altas a las empleadas en el  CD-Audio, (DVD-Audio, por ejemplo) para registrar y  reproducir señales de idéntico ancho de banda se justifican porque  *permiten el empleo de filtros de reconstrucción más benignos, sencillos y  económicos* sacrificando un recurso cada vez más económico y de menor  trascendencia (la capacidad de almacenamiento, un recurso crítico en el  pasado) y porque, además, satisfacen simultáneamente las espectativas de  un mercado como el audiófilo,  caracterizado por _dogmas_ *entre los que se encuentra muy extendida la falsa creencia de que esto  representa una mejora en la calidad de la señal reconstruida (en  particular, de sus componentes de alta frecuencia). Este error es sólo  una consecuencia de una clara incomprensión de las consecuencias del  teorema de muestreo y de establecer comparaciones falaces como, por  ejemplo, con la digitalización de imágenes (donde no se realiza una  reconstrucción de una señal periódica)*, etc.


Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frecuencia_de_muestreo

En azul, lo de los filtros. Cuanto mayor sea la tasa de muestreo (frecuencia), más fácil se hace reconstruir la onda original, pero no se logra una mejoría de calidad.
Todos los fabricantes buscan poner un filtro a la salida lo más simple y barato posible. Más aún, es probable que en términos económicos lo más caro que tengan que afrontar sea el filtro este, por lo que si encuentran algún modelo que se adapte a sus necesidades y sea más barato se hace el diseño al revés ("Tenemos este filtro, ¿qué frecuencia necesitamos para poder usarlo?").
Por otro lado, capturan a las letras negritas .

_Double win_ le dicen en inglés: Más barato y más compradores.


pedro1958 dijo:


> pero en el teorema de nyquist  efectivamente el muestreo que pase x2 se reconstruye la señal en forma aceptable


No dice "aceptable", dice "sin pérdidas", que no es lo mismo.


pedro1958 dijo:


> pero son teorias y se basan en formas de onda fijas  , la señal de audio en infinitamente mas compleja pues es la suma de todos tonos que se generan instantaneamente ,


Tenés razón, Nyquist no sabía nada de ondas, de control, ni de muchas de estas cosas modernas . Todo esto sólo se basa en su trabajo.
El teorema que rige la tasa de muestreo no toma en cuenta la complejidad de la onda, sino su frecuencia. Qué tan compleja sea no importa.


pedro1958 dijo:


> es mas este diseño se basa en trabajo de bruno putzeys creador del UcD y TODOS sus
> amplificadores trabajan entre 350 a 400khz y el explica por que por si quieres verlo


De nuevo, porque necesitarías filtros mucho más complejos.
Y claro que quiero verlo, ¿dónde puedo ver esa información?.


pedro1958 dijo:


> y para evitar el efecto aliasing el muestreo debe superar cuando menos 5 veces la frecuencia original


Ahí no entendí lo que quisiste decir. ¿Me podrías aclarar el tema?.


pedro1958 dijo:


> es una necedad MIA subirlo a 250 khz y es lo UNICO que he preguntado como hacerlo...


No discuto eso, adelante con el experimento y (fuera de bromas) la mejor de las suertes con él.


pedro1958 dijo:


> mira cacho es facil , ve lo que hay ningun aparato que  funcione a esa frecuencia ,44khz...


Porque necesitarías un filtro (de potencia) mucho más complejo para reconstruir la onda original.
Sin ir más lejos, todos los reporductores de CD funcionan en esa frecuencia.


pedro1958 dijo:


> ademas este foro no es para explicar transformacion de pierre simon laplace , ni sistemas de control PI , nyquist , fourier etc . eso lo vi en el tecnologico hace años .


¿Cómo no? Claro que sí.
No es este el tema justo para discutirlas, pero si se usan en la explicación de algo de esto, claro que son bienvenidos desde Fourier hasta Laplace, pasando por Newton o cualquiera de los amigos de la física y la matemática que dejaron un nombre en la historia.


pedro1958 dijo:


> un genio del audio DAVID  HAFLER , BOB CARVER , tienen  creaciones superiores a muchos
> y son empiricos , expertos en audio


¿Y con eso qué probamos? ¿Y qué tiene que ver dónde y cómo estudiaron con este asunto? (porque estamos de acuerdo en que estudiaron, y mucho ¿no?).


pedro1958 dijo:


> en fin Cacho te envio un cordial saludo
> Pedro


Otro para vos.

@Antonio: Un clavito más, un clavito menos... ¿Qué te hacen?


----------



## ejtagle

Hey!  ... Yo sé que lo que voy a decir quedará un poquito off-topic del tema amplificador, pero creo que va a ser interesante para todos los que leen, y de paso completo un poco la información que da Cacho: 

> Todos los amplis AB normales operan con un lazo de realimentación ... no hay muestreo. Operan en tiempo contínuo. Es un error pensar que corrigen luego de que el error alcanzó la salida.  Al contrario, se aseguran que la salida no saque errores, comparando la señal de entrada con la de salida, y buscando que sean iguales (por eso el divisor resistivo de la salida que tienen todos esos amplis y que va a la entrada  -- Es interesante el dato, porque si realmente el error alcanzara la salida, y luego fuese corregido, sería demasiado tarde, y tendríamos un amplificador que genera distorsión transitoria a la salida, o que directamente oscila. 

> PCM = Pulse code modulation, o simplemente, frecuencia de muestreo, a los fines prácticos. No dice absolutamente nada de la cantidad de bits por muestra que se usan (en un CD son 16 bits por muestra!) ... El bitrate de algo es la cantidad de bits por segundo que se transfieren. En el caso de un CD serían 44100 * 16 * 2 = 1411200 bits por segundo, o bitrate. Un mp3 utiliza la misma frecuencia de muestreo (44100... algunos llegan a 48000 hz), pero un bitrate menor. Si suponemos 320kbits/segundo, eso dará 3.7bits por muestra, suponiendo que la frecuencia de muestreo es de 44100hz y es stereo. Ahora, la cantidad de bits por muestra es la que determina finalmente el nivel de ruido de la señal, porque da la cantidad de niveles posibles de tensión de salida y podemos ver a la diferencia entre la tensión original que había cuando se hizo la digitalización de la señal (llamemosle cuantización) y la tensión que se representa por el valor binario de la muestra de la señal en ese momento.
En el caso de un CD, son 16bits por muestra, o un total de 65536 niveles distintos de tensión. Sabiendo que cada bit aumenta la relación señal ruido en 6db (les ahorro los cálculos, pero seguro los pueden hallar en wikipedia) , eso significa que la máxima relación señal ruido de un CD es de 96db. Y eso implicaría una distorsión máxima del orden de 0.0015% (si suponemos que el error de cuantización, o sea la diferencia entre la tensión original y la tensión que genera el conversor DA (digital a analógico) es una distorsión de tensión)
Ahora, se preguntarán... pero si un mp3 sólo tiene 3.7bits por muestra, se debería escuchar horrible... Y, se oyen relativamente bien... Bueno, recuerden que el mp3 es un formato con pérdida, es decir, el compresor mp3 hay cosas que determina que no son audibles, y no las guarda, sino que las descarta. Usando ese método, es posible llegar a los 3.7 bits por muestra, pero es un formato que inherentemente distorsionará el audio, con tal de disminuir el espacio que ocupa, y mientras menor bitrate, mucho mayor la distorsión.
Si quieren probar un caso en el que el mp3 falla, no es muy difícil.. El sonido de lluvia es un ejemplo clásico... o el sonido de los platillos o de los címbalos. Prueben oir el sonido de la lluvia, y luego grabarlo sin comprimir... Y se oirá igual... pero, si comprimen a mp3... Bueno, prueben!

> Sobre el tema de los medios (DVD audio, SACD, etc) que usan mayores frecuencias de muestreo, bueno, tal como dice Cacho... obedece a un tema de costos, más que de razones técnicas... Sin embargo, hace varios años se lograron hacer filtros muy buenos sin necesidad del sobremuestreo... El truco es muy simple, y es cuadruplicar las muestras, o intercalarlas con 0s. Entonces, si tenemos 44100 hz, y por cada muestra sacamos una muestra original, luego 3 muestras con valor 0, y luego otra original, y luego 3 muestras con 0 más, etc,etc, al cuádruple de la velocidad original, de golpe hacer un filtro es muy sencillo (la complejidad de los filtros es debido a que se desea que la respuesta en frecuencia, al llegar a la frecuencia de corte, sea lo más abrupta posible, es decir, que de la frecuencia de corte para abajo, pase la señal sin atenuación , y de la frecuencia de corte para arriba no pase nada.
En la práctica es imposible de realizar, porque siempre habrá una banda de transición de frecuencias en la que la amplitud va bajando desde la máxima a casi 0... Mientras más angosta es esa banda, más complejo y caro es el filtro. Pero como tenemos una señal sobremuestreada (con el truco de los 0s) la banda de transición ya no es crítica  -- Y por eso, los formatos que usan frecuencias más altas de muestreo no tuvieron el éxito esperado... porque las limitantes técnicas por las que nacieron, desaparecieron ...

Enfin, saludos!
 Eduardo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ejtagle dijo:


> Es interesante el dato, *porque si realmente el error alcanzara la salida, y luego fuese corregido, sería demasiado tarde*, y tendríamos un amplificador que genera distorsión transitoria a la salida, o que directamente oscila.


Ejemplo típico de sistemas físicos con retardos en el camino directo de la señal , en los que la unica forma de tenerlos bajo control es utilizando controladores predictivos, tales como el simple Predictor de Smith, que logra sacar el retardo del lazo de realimentación para que la acción de control pueda seguir sin (mayores) problemas la evolución del error. Por fortuna, un diseño de un ampli AB debería ser patológicamente malo como para meter un retardo de primer orden en el trayecto directo de la señal :enfadado:. Y sip...generalmente oscilan mal, y solo es posible tenerlos muy poco controlados con ganancia proporcional baja...y nada mas...cualquier otra cosa logra hermosos osciladores


----------



## pedro1958

Hola Cacho : creo no se te paso ni una respuesta , bien esta interesante esto 

antes de abordar estos temas y para FINALIZAR este , mercado ,me gustaria que dijeran que entienden por burradas 
decir quien lo dijo , en que esta mal y por que------  no importa quien  se ofenda la cuestion es sacar la verdad a flote , digo si se animan.... o es hablar y hechar peste sin fundamentos , me refiero a estas 3 o 4 paginas . igual yo veo cada BURRADA y lo malo es que , creo que es por pose , o sea no exhibirse en la tonteria que se dijo ...........:enfadado:

Cacho , creo no me explique bien por eso , no entiendes 

un ampli , digamos un seguidor de potencia ,al formar una onda cualquiera , el transistor de potencia , sigue a al previo , o sea va subiendo o bajando su voltaje para igualar la forma de onda de la etapa anterior , se entiende eso no ? esa infinita correccion hace una  linea continua pero como dices con infinitos puntos , pues ME das la razon!!!

 esas pequeñas correcciones son lo que llamo ( infinito muestreo ) o sea la forma de onda se reproduce con miles de correcciones instantaneas , me refiero correcciones que dicta la etapa anterior , no hablo de retroalimentaciones o otros artificios que usan estos amplificadores .

2:al tema de muestreo 

cito parte otro parrafo de  de WIKIPEDIA justo donde esta el ampli clase D de ejtagle !!!!

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_electrónico#Clase_AB

Clase D
Artículo principal: Amplificador Clase D

Los amplificadores de clase D tienen un elevado rendimiento energético, superior en algunos casos al 95%, lo que reduce la superficie necesaria de los disipadores de calor , y por tanto el tamaño y peso general del circuito.

Aunque con anterioridad se limitaban a dispositivos portátiles o subwoofers, en los que la distorsión o el ancho de banda no son factores determinantes, con tecnología más moderna existen amplificadores de clase D para toda la banda de frecuencias, con niveles de distorsión similares a los de clase AB.

Los amplificadores de clase D se basan en la conmutación entre dos estados, con lo que los dispositivos de salida siempre se encuentran en zonas de corte o de saturación, casos en los que la potencia disipada en los mismos es prácticamente nula, salvo en los estados de transición, cuya duración debe ser minimizada a fin de maximizar el rendimiento.

Esta señal conmutada puede ser generada de diversas formas, aunque la más común es la modulación por ancho de pulso. Ésta debe ser filtrada posteriormente para recuperar la información de la señal, para lo que la frecuencia de conmutación debe ser superior al ancho de banda de la señal al menos 10 veces.

Los amplificadores de clase D requieren un minucioso diseño para minimizar la radiación electromagnética que emiten, y evitar así que interfieran en equipos cercanos, típicamente en la banda de FM.

3.-  sobre el trabajo de BRUNO PUTZEYS   y sus UcD oscilan a 350khz a 400khz 

http://www.hypex.nl/docs/papers/AES124BP.pdf              masterclass 

http://www.hypex.nl/docs/papers/AES118BP.pdf

para que te diviertas un rato , ojala todos lo lean es muy informativo

4.--repecto a teoria y matematicas 

Pedro 1958 dijo:  
ademas este foro no es para explicar transformacion de pierre simon laplace , ni sistemas de control PI , nyquist , fourier etc . eso lo vi en el tecnologico hace años .
¿Cómo no? Claro que sí.
 No es este el tema justo para discutirlas, pero si se usan en la explicación de algo de esto, claro que son bienvenidos desde Fourier hasta Laplace, pasando por Newton o cualquiera de los amigos de la física y la matemática que dejaron un nombre en la historia.

pues hay gente en este foro que dice que no entenderemos NADA

ezavalla dijo:


Por la parte de la teoría de control y controladores PI, dudo que la mayoría de los que arman este diseño conozcan la transformación de Laplace y las funciones de transferencia como para arrancar, y formarse en esto


asi que te agradezco , nos invites a discutir estos conocimientos 

en fin me RINDO , solo hago aportaciones , que funcionan y ayudan a estos fanaticos del audio
como yo , y reviza si quieres lo que posteo ,mucha gente hacia inductores con alambre , de diametro pequeño sugeri cuando menos usen cal 16 a 12 awg  , convenci a muchos que arranquen con bobina de aire , para pruebas  postee como hacerlas  , expique como no pueden hacer o embobinar el inductor empezando una bobina y luego otra , y luego otra mas teniendo diferentes DCR en cada una a fin de que la que tenga menos DCR se queme, en fin  postee el sitio donde venden toroides  www.partsandkits.com etc , creo voy  a ver para ADELANTE si ofendi a algun 
ponente me disculpo , pero creo en cada una de mis aportaciones , 

y en adelante solo tratare de que le saquemos provecho a este pequeño mounstro 

Y repito lo dicho A mi me trabajo a al primera y bien aun trabaja tengo dos uno a +- 75 volts
con irfb4227  y aguas es un titan , el otro lo tengo con irf2807 con +- 25v a un ohm 
18 Uh y 680n en el filtro Y A MI trabaja de maravilla ,

otra vez te envio un cordial saludo 
PD cacho te edad tienes ??
pura curiosidad ok


----------



## Mslbrll

pedro1958 dijo:


> en fin me RINDO , solo hago aportaciones , que funcionan y ayudan a estos fanaticos del audio
> como yo , y reviza si quieres lo que posteo ,mucha gente hacia inductores con alambre , de diametro pequeño sugeri cuando menos usen cal 16 a 12 awg  , convenci a muchos que arranquen con bobina de aire , para pruebas  postee como hacerlas  , expique como no pueden hacer o embobinar el inductor empezando una bobina y luego otra , y luego otra mas teniendo diferentes DCR en cada una a fin de que la que tenga menos DCR se queme, en fin  postee el sitio donde venden toroides  www.partsandkits.com etc , creo voy  a ver para ADELANTE si ofendi a algun
> ponente me disculpo , pero creo en cada una de mis aportaciones ,
> 
> y en adelante solo tratare de que le saquemos provecho a este pequeño mounstro



En esto te doy la razon, explicaste de manera muy detallada como hacer el inductor, a mi me sirvio mucho, por lo demas no opino porque no me da el bocho


----------



## ejtagle

Hey! .. Hemos mejorado  ! -- Está bueno que aclaremos algunas cositas...



> ...para lo que la frecuencia de conmutación debe ser superior al ancho de banda de la señal al  menos 10 veces ...



El ancho de banda de la señal de audio es de 22 khz -> La frecuencia de conmutación sería de 220khz... Aún así, no te lo tomes tan literal ... Yo no escribí el artículo de la wikipedia, aunque sospecho que se basa en algunos de los posts que hice hace muchísimo tiempo atrás. En realidad, es tal como dije hace poco.. La frecuencia de muestreo es un compromiso entre distorsión, filtrado y cumplir con el teorema del muestreo 



> ... Burrada ...



 Cosas que se dicen que están equivocadas, pero se las dicen con una seguridad que induce a creer que son ciertas... y que no sólo están mal, sino que violan las leyes (físicas) ...



> ... infinitas correcciones ... ... infinito muestreo ....



No es la forma correcta de decir ... No hay infinitas correcciones (aunque, es cierto que un seguidor de emisor/seguidor de fuente se podría considerar como una realimentación local) .. Pero, en electrónica, cuando se oye el término "corrección", implica siempre que hay una realimentación. Lo que no creo que sea lo que quieres decir.
Tampoco existe el término "infinito muestreo", ya que muestreo implica que se utiliza el nivel (valor) de la señal sólo en momentos específicos del tiempo. Por eso el término "muestreo": Estás obteniendo "muestras" de una señal, y lo que pase en el tiempo en el que no se muestrea la señal, se ignora completamente.
Eso no es cierto para un amplificador AB, ya que el mismo no muestrea la señal, sino que compara la señal de entrada con la de salida todo el tiempo, en forma permanente, sin ignorar en ningún momento la misma. Por eso el término "muestreo" es inaplicable a los amplificadores clase AB... y de hecho, en el UCD, tampoco se da un muestreo real de la señal de entrada... aunque, debido a la frecuencia de autooscilación, no pueden reproducir señales con contenido en frecuencia superior a 1/2 de la frecuencia de conmutación, y siguen obedeciendo al teorema del muestreo. Es interesante notar que en el caso de los amplificadores clas D no UCD, sí existe un muestreo de la señal de entrada 

En relación a los papers, fijate que en el primero ni siquiera nombran la frecuencia de conmutación utilizada... y en el 2o tampoco... Hypex logra esas frecuencias de conmutación porque usan drivers discretos... y componentes especializados. Yo mismo, en un momento dado y usando drivers discretos, logré frecuencias de conmutación de hasta 1Mhz, pero... no tiene sentido. 250khz con componentes originales no es difícil de conseguir... El problema son las porquerías de componentes que se están consiguiendo... Y si vamos al caso, el mismo IR2110 tiene una demora interna que hace imposible su uso a más de 400-500khz, al menos en el original... porque los clones del IR sospecho que son mas lentos todavía.

Bueh, Pedro, no te lo tomes a mal. He notado que al menos has puesto voluntad en buscar referencias, y ESO es lo que estamos buscando en este tema. Te agradezco por los links a los papers, ¡ Creo que son un valioso aporte ! 

Y te sugeriría algo... He notado que escribes muy rápido... a veces, no se entiende demasiado bien lo que quieres decir. Tómate un tiempo, y trata de expresar con más claridad tus ideas (que no digo que sean malas, al contrario!) ... pero a veces, tienes que entender que no todos tenemos en la cabeza las mismas ideas que vos, y que si no están bien expresadas, cuestan muy mucho de entender.

Cordiales saludos, y nos vemos! -- Cualquier cosa, en que podamos ser útils, avisá.   (eso sí, tal como hiciste en el último post, tratemos de hablar claro, y con fundamentos  )

Eduardo


----------



## jesus herney

Bueno quiero pedir disculpas a todos los que participan de este foro por haber dicho que los condensadores reciclados de los tv y monitores funcionaban (al parecer tantalio). tengo dos placas funcionando. la primera que hice esta tal y como lo recomienda el ingeniero ejtagle y me funciono a la primera, pero para la segunda placa no encontré mas condensadores multicapa recomendados y en Colombia no se consiguen a ningún precio traerlos importados para mi personalmente es muy difícil, así que quise para la segunda etapa ser recursivo y use estos aunque aclaro que esto no es una solución definitiva por eso en un mensaje anterior dije que estaba sometiendo a ciertas tortura mi ucd pero aclaro que esto solo lo hago con la segunda etapa la primera que hice no la toco para nada y quizás seguiré experimentando algo mas pero bajo mi propia responsabilidad. 
agradecimientos al ingeniero egtagle y demás moderadores  por haber tomado cartas en el asunto

cordial saludo


----------



## gonzalo345

Saludos a todos, leí las últimas páginas y no pude evitar inmiscuirme y aportar algún conocimiento



pedro1958 dijo:


> electroconico :
> 
> pero en el teorema de nyquist  efectivamente el muestreo que pase x2 se reconstruye la señal en forma aceptable
> pero son teorias y se basan en formas de onda fijas  , la señal de audio en infinitamente mas compleja pues es la suma de todos tonos que se generan instantaneamente ,
> es mas este diseño se basa en trabajo de bruno putzeys creador del UcD y TODOS sus
> amplificadores trabajan entre 350 a 400khz y el explica por que por si quieres verlo
> a 44khz la informacion original no se recupera completamente en amplis pwm
> si no hazte uno y escuchalo , y para evitar el efecto aliasing el muestreo debe superar cuando menos 5 veces la frecuencia original EN el mundo real no por eso digo que el ampli de este foro se escuche mal , es una necedad MIA subirlo a 250 khz y es lo UNICO que he preguntado como hacerlo , por flojo acepto pero lo hare y posteare como fue .
> 
> se considera para amplificadores de baja distorsion el muestreo de 5 a 50 para los mas exigentes bueno igual creo es mucho ¡¡¡ para MI aclaro un termino medio es 250 khz que a una frecuencia de 15 khz creo no escucho mas jajajaja el muestreo sera de x16
> 
> mira cacho es facil , ve lo que hay ningun aparato que  funcione a esa frecuencia ,44khz pero como dije respeto al autor de este foro , en lo demas estoy de acuerdo se hace un mar de confusiones y lios pero gracias a moderadores como tu esto se pone en control .:enfadado:
> 
> Pedro



El teorema de Nyquist dice que hace falta muestrear la señal a 2 veces la frecuencia de la máxima componente fundamental presente en la misma, y con esta frecuencia de muestreo se puede reconstruir la señal sin perdidas de información, esto quiere decir sin ningún tipo de distorsión, obtenemos la misma señal que muestreamos. Más muestreos crean información redundante (copiada) y no mejoran en nada la calidad de la señal.

Ahora analizamos un poco esto

Con la máxima componente fundamental se refiere al último término de la serie de Fourier.
Fourier demostró que cualquier señal puede ser representada mediante la suma de sus componentes.(suma de sinusoidales)
En el caso del sonido la máxima componente fundamental es 20Khz

El dato a tener en cuenta es que señal muestreada no puede tener componentes de mayor frecuencia para esto se realiza un filtro el problema del filtro (hay todo un análisis) es que para una cuantización de 16bits, una frecuencia de paso hasta los 20Khz de corte de 24khz es que debería ser como de orden 20 (aproximadamente) para disminuir las exigencias del filtro se utiliza el sobre muestreo una vez digitalmente procesada la señal con 44Khz no tenemos absolutamente ninguna distorsión a la señal original

Ahora creo que se está confundiendo muestreo con reconstrucción de la señal y demás fenómenos que intervienen es un amplificador clase D   

Con respecto al comentario de



pedro1958 dijo:


> electroconico :
> 
> "ademas este foro no es para explicar transformacion de pierre simon laplace , ni sistemas de control PI , nyquist , fourier etc . eso lo vi en el tecnologico hace años . "
> 
> un genio del audio DAVID  HAFLER , BOB CARVER , tienen  creaciones superiores a muchos
> y son empiricos , expertos en audio ,
> 
> Pedro



Es necesario conocer la teoría para poder aplicar y modificar por encima de la teoría viene lo empirico, (te falto transformada Z muy importante a la hora de discretizar señales)

Pd1: No quiero ofender a nadie tampoco soy un experto en el tema mi intención es simplemente aportar algo. 

Pd2: Cuando termine de leer todo el tema, comienzo a hacer el ampli gracias por los aportes.

Pd3: Wikipedia no suele profundizar en temas de electrónica personalmente nuca me ha servido

Saludos 

Gonzalo


----------



## Cacho

pedro1958 dijo:


> PD cacho te edad tienes ??
> pura curiosidad ok


Como los orientales, 33 (pavada válida en Argentina y Uruguay, y sólo entre los que saben historia )

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

Solo para comentarles los que esten en México , me llego un boletin de newark mexico y ya confirme con ellos por telefono.

No hay minimo de compra .Es decir , asi compres 10 dolares de material este incluye impuestos y envío.

Antes para que no pagaras en portes de envío la compra debia ser por un monto minimo de $50 dolares.Ahora ya no es necesario.

Saludos!


----------



## pedro1958

electroconico dijo:


> Solo para comentarles los que esten en México , me llego un boletin de newark mexico y ya confirme con ellos por telefono.
> 
> No hay minimo de compra .Es decir , asi compres 10 dolares de material este incluye impuestos y envío.
> 
> Antes para que no pagaras en portes de envío la compra debia ser por un monto minimo de $50 dolares.Ahora ya no es necesario.
> 
> Saludos!



gracias Electroconico 

tienes razon con el impreso de DIY  intentare hacerlo

oye sabes si pudo pagar con debito ??  en newark 

fijate que con un ipod  el clasico  de plastico color blanco ,si le subo volumen , se corta la señal ¡¡¡¡¡¡ o sea se corta el audio y vuelve a esto pasa a  alto volumen 

pense que era el ampli pero---- no le afecta al ipod me imagino la alta EMI 

comento esto por si a alguien le paso esto ¡¡¡¡¡ :enfadado:

Gonzalo : no se a que te refieras exactamente , pero claro que es diferente , el muestreo en PCM en baja señal , a reconstruir la señal de audio en un ampli PWM  pero por experiencia MIA 
aclaro,,, no existe uno que trabaje a rango completo de ninguna , marca o topologia 
que funcione a 44 khz los de subwoofer , trabajan de 60 a 120 khz y los muy buenoos de rango completo como amplificadores , clase T de tripath funcionan a 600 khz y ademas es muy simple el filtro 18uH  y 470n  en toroide t106-2 para 500W rms :

voy a hacer pruebas  a 44 khz de oscilacion y señal de audio de 20 khz y vere en el osciloscopio a ver que pasa , ademas del oido 

saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Cordial saludo a todos los compañeros del foro les formulo una inquietud a aquellos que cuentan con el instrumento de medicion (INDUCTOMETRO).
¿Si se unen  2 o 3  nucleos de PC pegados con la gotita utilizando solos las ( E ) , y en vez de   las ( I ) para cerrar el transformador se utilizan  2 o 3 Nucleos mas pegados utilizando las ( E ), es decir  3( E ) pegadas arriba , 3( E )pegadas  abajo pero dejadole (gap) se podría realizar un inductor que no se sature?
Es solamente una pregunta gracias por su atención.


----------



## electroconico

pedro1958 dijo:


> gracias Electroconico
> 
> tienes razon con el impreso de DIY  intentare hacerlo
> 
> oye sabes si pudo pagar con debito ??  en newark
> 
> fijate que con un ipod  el clasico  de plastico color blanco ,si le subo volumen , se corta la señal ¡¡¡¡¡¡ o sea se corta el audio y vuelve a esto pasa a  alto volumen
> 
> pense que era el ampli pero---- no le afecta al ipod me imagino la alta EMI
> 
> comento esto por si a alguien le paso esto ¡¡¡¡¡ :enfadado:
> saludos



Si se puede pagar con tarjeta de debito en newark siempre que tu tarjeta tenga mastercard o visa.

me jodi con el pedido a newark  porque días antes fui al centro por un material  por mosfet para el ampli(irfb4212 y para una fuentecita push-pull).

Lo del ipod supongo que solo pasa si usas bobina con nucleo de aire.
Con los otros nucleos no me ha sucedido.

Saludos!


----------



## FELIBAR12

pedro1958 dijo:


> gracias Electroconico
> 
> 
> 
> fijate que con un ipod  el clasico  de plastico color blanco ,si le subo volumen , se corta la señal ¡¡¡¡¡¡ o sea se corta el audio y vuelve a esto pasa a  alto volumen
> 
> pense que era el ampli pero---- no le afecta al ipod me imagino la alta EMI
> 
> comento esto por si a alguien le paso esto ¡¡¡¡¡ :enfadado:



Haz unidos las salidas L Y R de la salida del ipod? Digo porque alguna vez uni las dos señales del mio para conectarlo a un ampli y cuando le aumentaba la ganancia se cortaba la señal.Mezclar los canales L y R del ipod de esa manera no es buena.Prueba a conectar  solo una de las salidas al ampli,asi no se cortara.O si deseas mezclar las señales hazlo con una consola y luego esa señal si al ampli


----------



## Mslbrll

Bueno, hice la otra etapa del ampli, ahora es estereo, y les digo, nunca escuche algo asi, la fidelidad que tiene es increible. 

Ahora he notado un zumbido que se modifica en frecuencia cuando hago masa (toco el disipador), podria ser que se deba a la falta de capacitores ceramicos en al fuente (estan solos los electroliticos) o que se me este metiendo rf en los amplis. Que opinan ustedes?


----------



## djwash

gastonsete dijo:
			
		

> gracias por la respuesta . ¿ tal cual como esta el diagrama de la primer pag anda asi como esta ?
> lo voy a armar ya tengo andando  el no ucd 200w pero ahora voy por este quiero llegar a esos 1250w o a lo que pueda llegar por eso quiero ver de desmontar un trasformador de 220/110 2kw dividir el secundario en 2 quedando 55v + 55v ac  y llega a el de 800 w o poner dos en serie y sacar unos 110+110 ac ( tendria que modificar un par de cosas ya se son +-155 vdc ) es una idea muy loca pero lo voy a intentar lo de los trasfo cualquier cosa si no posteo resultados prendan cronica



Antes que te dispongas a armar este bichito, te recomiendo encarecidamente que leas las Politicas de la comunidad, que ya deberias haber leido, luego que le hagas caso y leas todo el tema antes que preguntar cosas como esa! Quizas cuesta pero pon un poco de ganas de tu parte, a lo largo del tema se trataron algunos problemas que tuvieron los que lo armaron, y que si no los sabes, luego vas a venir preguntando cosas que ya se trataron y otra vez la misma historia.

Tu idea del transformador no es tan loca, pero si no sabes lo que haces pones en riesgo tu vida.

Se ve que no tienes muy claro cuanto son 1250W Rms...

No es de mala onda lo que te digo, creo que antes que responderte lo que preguntas deberian advertirte algunas cosas por tu bien...

Y tempoco es de mala onda si te digo que por lo que preguntas aparentas ser mas o menos nuevo en la electronica, y *este amplificador NO es para principiantes*...

Saludos, el 29 pasa por aca?


----------



## pedro1958

Mslbrll dijo:


> Bueno, hice la otra etapa del ampli, ahora es estereo, y les digo, nunca escuche algo asi, la fidelidad que tiene es increible.
> 
> Ahora he notado un zumbido que se modifica en frecuencia cuando hago masa (toco el disipador), podria ser que se deba a la falta de capacitores ceramicos en al fuente (estan solos los electroliticos) o que se me este metiendo rf en los amplis. Que opinan ustedes?



Hola mslbrll  es imperativo pongas 100nf en paralelo con los filtros  y cable grueso.......

y recuerda la diferencia de frecuencia entre un ampli y el otro si genera ruido audible 

los UcD originales traen 50 khz de diferencia entre canales ¡¡¡ y frecuencia de oscilacion fija 

ahi si no se como ayudarte pero tal ves alguien ya solucion esto .........


 y si en realidad este ampli pwm suena con mucha propiedad , y buen bajeo 
pero comenta , tu filtro como es    ????  , por experiencia te digo , que el filtro es casi siempre el que mete ruido o hace cosas raras si no esta bien hecho ,  

al final yo lo hice , siguiendo estos valores , bobina toroide t106-2 doble una pegada en la otra y encima 38 vueltas del cal 16 para dar , casi 50 uH capacitor de 1 uf y en paralelo uno de 684nf 
suena super bien ,pero  queda un pequeño ruido residual ........ OJO esto me funciono perfectamente a mi 

despues del filtro que menciono , puse uno adicional nucleo de aire 48vueltas calibre 16 y capacitor de 680n y magia la salida de audio es limpia sin ningun residuo de ruido ni nada de ssssSSS en el osciloscopio se ve  limpiecita  ---ojo la retroalimentacion queda con el primer filtro  como va en el diagrama original ok

y como el primer filtro no genera  EMI el segundo menos, nada de EMI solo quita el ruido residual y aunque agarres los mosfet no genera ruido ¡¡¡¡ de VERDAD se oye perfecto probe desde voces , guitarras , carlos santana
con maria maria que tiene super bajos y todo bien , lo subi hasta la saturacion y ok 
lo mejor ni disipadores le he puesto al ampli,,, funciona con 2 bocinas celestion   a 4 ohms y con 2 mosfet stw34nb20      buenisimos 

bueno esa es mi experiencia de , cosas extras al diseño original , 
 saludos ,

Pedro


----------



## ejtagle

Pedro: el 2o filtro es medio peligroso... Tuve algunas malas experiencias con el tema de filtros fuera de la realimentación... especialmente cuando el ampli saca frecuencias similares a la frecuencia de resonancia del filtro. Cuando eso sucede, lo normal es que el amplificador se queme... por sobreconsumo. Mínimamente tendrías que amortiguar el filtro de salida, para que sea seguro.
Y por otro lado, sospecho que ese filtro SI está suprimiendo EMI .. el ruido se va justamente porque los cables que salen del amplificador irradian menos ruido aún que pueda acoplarse a la entrada del mismo... Pero hay mejores soluciones que esa, por ejemplo, un choque en modo común de ferrite es mucho más efectivo.

Saludos!


----------



## Mslbrll

Les comento mi situacion, con los amplis en estereo, le injecto señal con un mp3, apenas los enciendo, se genera una especie de batido de frecuencias, a muy bajo volumen, pero audible, que luego de no se 1 seg mas o menos desaparece y no se escucha nada (esto sin reproducir musica), ahora cuando cambio de cancion, o toco la masa del mp3 o la del disipador de los mosfets, se escucha una especie de zumbido, pero solo en esas instancias.

Muy posiblemente, el ruido que escuche al cambiar de cancion, sea una especie de ruido del mp3 propio, recuerdo que me pasaba con otro ampli que lo conectaba a la salida directa de una lectora de cd, y el ampli amplificaba (valga la redundancia) el ruidito del motor del cd. asique no me preocupa tanto, aparte no tiene previo, solo el mp3 derecho.

Con respecto al ampli, lo alimento con +-35v (aprox) el trafo es reciclado de un equipo sony que usaba el tipico STKxxxx, el amperaje ni idea pero creo que va bien, con filtrado de 5 capacitores por rama de 2200uf, me faltan los ceramicos de 100n, los cables con que lo alimento no tienen mas de 15cms, son de fuente de pc, tal veaz sean de poco diametro, pero no calientan. Alimento primero un ampli, osea de la fuente salen los 3 cables derecho a un ampli, y despues desde la ficha de ese ampli al otro ampli (espero que se haya entendido). 

La bobina, tengo 2, una tal cual la foto que postee 1 o 2 paginas atras, y la otra que la realize sobre un tuvo de pbc de 2'' con 26 vueltas de alambre trenzado ( 4 de 0.25), ambas con cables de pc de 15cms hasa las placas. La primera bobina que la hice tal cual recomendaste calienta apenas un poco, la otra con pbc no calienta nada, La salida tiene un capacitor de poliester de 1uf con otro en paraleo de 470nf, total 1.47uf. Mañana subo fotos.

Aclaro, el ampli no distorciona ni un poco, a maxima potencia no distorciona ninguna frecuencia, es mas escucho detalles que antes los pasaba por alto, por ejemplo en TIME de pinkfloyd hay mas relojes de los que pensaba .


----------



## djwash

Mslbrll dijo:


> los cables con que lo alimento no tienen mas de 15cms, son de fuente de pc, tal veaz sean de poco diametro, pero no calientan. Alimento primero un ampli, osea de la fuente salen los 3 cables derecho a un ampli, y despues desde la ficha de ese ampli al otro ampli (espero que se haya entendido).



Te cuento que ahi te estas mandando cualquiera ...

Por empezar los cables de fuente de PC normalmente son muy finos, menos de 0.75mm2, y encima pusiste los amplis como si fueran luces navideñas, obvio no en serie, sino que de la fuente salen 3 cables y de ahi a un ampli, del mismo ampli otros 3 cables hasta el otro ampli, si entendi bien estas haciendo bien mal.

Me queria sacar la duda sobre lo de los cables, cuando recomendaban usar cables gruesos y cortos, notaba gran potencia pero un leve chasquido al final, casi al recorte, que no alcanzaba a hacer recorte a oido...

Con cables de 1.5mm2:

Tome el multimetro, puse una cancion y subi el volumen (sin abusar de los graves solo musica fuerte), tome el multimetro y medi la tension en los capacitores, +/- 55V (bien, sin fluctuaciones), medi la tension en los terminales del ampli, tenia caidas de 5V en la rama positiva, y caidas de 20V en la rama negativa, obvio que el multimetro no es tan rapido para medir pero de notaba que habia caidas de tension, y tambien a veces la tension superaba los 55V en ambas ramas como lo predijo ejtagle.

Con 2.5mm2, sigue habiendo caida de tension, pero no tan grande como antes, cuando dicen cables gruesos es por algo no?


----------



## jesus herney

amigos de el foro una pregunta, encontré por fin una tienda aqui en colombia donde ofrecen unos toroides de ferrita de polvo de hierro el T-106-3, T-106-26, T-200-3, T-200-26 la verdad es que no tengo ni idea si me sirven ó no, haber si me dan una manito ustedes que ya han probado este tipo de inductores cual me recomiendan.
de antemano mil gracias


----------



## marke20

jesus herney dijo:


> amigos de el foro una pregunta, encontré por fin una tienda aqui en colombia donde ofrecen unos toroides de ferrita de polvo de hierro el T-106-3, T-106-26, T-200-3, T-200-26 la verdad es que no tengo ni idea si me sirven ó no, haber si me dan una manito ustedes que ya han probado este tipo de inductores cual me recomiendan.
> de antemano mil gracias



Fijate que hace un tiempo Tacatomon subio una imagen como esta...







Menciono que la mezcla 26 de micrometals no era apta para este ampli ya que la permeabilidad que ofrece no es muy lineal a medida que aumenta la frecuencia. Sin embargo no encontre ninguna referencia soble la mezcla 3, si bien existe, yo personalmente no encontre datos.


----------



## Mslbrll

djwash dijo:


> Te cuento que ahi te estas mandando cualquiera ...
> 
> Por empezar los cables de fuente de PC normalmente son muy finos, menos de 0.75mm2, y encima pusiste los amplis como si fueran luces navideñas, obvio no en serie, sino que de la fuente salen 3 cables y de ahi a un ampli, del mismo ampli otros 3 cables hasta el otro ampli, si entendi bien estas haciendo bien mal.
> 
> Me queria sacar la duda sobre lo de los cables, cuando recomendaban usar cables gruesos y cortos, notaba gran potencia pero un leve chasquido al final, casi al recorte, que no alcanzaba a hacer recorte a oido...
> 
> Con cables de 1.5mm2:
> 
> Tome el multimetro, puse una cancion y subi el volumen (sin abusar de los graves solo musica fuerte), tome el multimetro y medi la tension en los capacitores, +/- 55V (bien, sin fluctuaciones), medi la tension en los terminales del ampli, tenia caidas de 5V en la rama positiva, y caidas de 20V en la rama negativa, obvio que el multimetro no es tan rapido para medir pero de notaba que habia caidas de tension, y tambien a veces la tension superaba los 55V en ambas ramas como lo predijo ejtagle.
> 
> Con 2.5mm2, sigue habiendo caida de tension, pero no tan grande como antes, cuando dicen cables gruesos es por algo no?



Voy a ponerle cablers mas gruesos y sobre todos los capacitores de 100n ceramicos, pero tambiene staa pensandoen hacer una fuente dual, osea separar cada alimentacion con una dolbe rectificacion, mismo trafo.


----------



## andersonF

buenas tardes foro.
tengo terminado el amplificador con 45v y tiene en la salida cero voltios de DC pero no se por que se esta sintonizando con una emisora en am coando no tiene audio en la entrada y cuando le pongo audio y le subo volumen se distorciona.
que puede estar causando esto?


----------



## Mslbrll

Fotos del ampli? fotos del inductor?, mas datos?

Estuve trabajando en la fuente de alimentacion, que opinan? les dejo el PCB en eagle y el pdf


----------



## Nicog17

Hola compañeros..
 Estuve intentando hacer andar el ampli a +-80v sin exitos. Con una serie de 75w el voltaje en las ramas de alimentación no sube de 5/10v c/u y la lámpara brilla bastante; Probé desconectarle el inductor y me sorprendió, la lámpara se apagó luego de unos segundos y el voltaje subio a los debidos +-80v en las ramas de alimentación, conecté el inductor para ver si andaba.. y nuevamente el problema   Ahora que estoy con chiche nuevo que me compré (osciloscopio) probé si habia oscilación en algún lado y o no se usar el osciloscopio (que todavía no lo entiendo del todo bien) o no oscilaba nada. Como dijo un profesor ''Cuando un circuito queres que oscile, no oscila, caso contrario aparece indebidamente''. ¿Alguna sugerencia? Lo voy a agarrar con más ganas mañana, estoy cansado ahora y sin ganas de renegar.. Gracias y saludos!


----------



## pedro1958

ejtagle dijo:


> Pedro: el 2o filtro es medio peligroso... Tuve algunas malas experiencias con el tema de filtros fuera de la realimentación... especialmente cuando el ampli saca frecuencias similares a la frecuencia de resonancia del filtro. Cuando eso sucede, lo normal es que el amplificador se queme... por sobreconsumo. Mínimamente tendrías que amortiguar el filtro de salida, para que sea seguro.
> Y por otro lado, sospecho que ese filtro SI está suprimiendo EMI .. el ruido se va justamente porque los cables que salen del amplificador irradian menos ruido aún que pueda acoplarse a la entrada del mismo... Pero hay mejores soluciones que esa, por ejemplo, un choque en modo común de ferrite es mucho más efectivo.
> 
> Saludos!



Ejtagle :
gracias por tus comentarios . lo que pasa es que no me agrada el ruido residual , 
hay dos cosas que no se como entender , efectivamente al inicio de operacion el ampli hace un ruido sssssSSSSS  y despues de unos segundos no hace nada de ruido , pero la oscilacion jamas para , ( checado ) obvio con musica , se enmascara este ruido pero ahi esta ¡¡

no es muy molesto pero , quisiera no oirlo ........
entonces me acorde que crest audio lt series , en sus amplis pone un segundo filtro ( fuera de retroalimentacion ) segun yo solo sirve de pasa pasabajos , el caso es que en tu diseño 
hay un poco de ruido , que varia segun el filtro , se ve claramente en el osciloscopio 
al agregar el segundo filtro mas, capacitor de 680n ADIOS , ruido residual ......

no se que forma , le afecte esto al amplificador ,   de hecho la mayoria ponen 2 o 3 er
filtro , me refiero a marcas  de amplis , pero te comento algo , que no entiendo del todo 
este ruido residual , es INAUDIBLE ...... el segundo filtro lo elimina pero es trivial 
lo que hace ruido molesto es mmm no se , fijate lo que postean al inicio hace ruido o pones pausa a la musica y despues de segundos se VA este ruido , entra musica y otra vez y asi 
 pero no es como piensan , la oscilacion no se detiene , al contrario sube sin señal 

puede ser la relacion frecuencia / filtro ¡¡   pues sin señal lo unico que cambia es la frecuencia 
o la funcion de transfer del circuito 

voy a analizar a conciencia este problema , y lo posteare despues 

una pregunta Eduardo , crees pueda trabajar a +- 25 volts pero a medio ohm ???
segun formulas me da 13 uH , y .47 ¡¡¡¡  te agradecere un consejo  

saludos  
Pedro


----------



## ejtagle

pedro1958 dijo:


> Ejtagle :
> gracias por tus comentarios . lo que pasa es que no me agrada el ruido residual ,
> hay dos cosas que no se como entender , efectivamente al inicio de operacion el ampli hace un ruido sssssSSSSS  y despues de unos segundos no hace nada de ruido , pero la oscilacion jamas para , ( checado ) obvio con musica , se enmascara este ruido pero ahi esta ¡¡
> 
> no es muy molesto pero , quisiera no oirlo ........
> entonces me acorde que crest audio lt series , en sus amplis pone un segundo filtro ( fuera de retroalimentacion ) segun yo solo sirve de pasa pasabajos , el caso es que en tu diseño
> hay un poco de ruido , que varia segun el filtro , se ve claramente en el osciloscopio
> al agregar el segundo filtro mas, capacitor de 680n ADIOS , ruido residual ......
> 
> no se que forma , le afecte esto al amplificador ,   de hecho la mayoria ponen 2 o 3 er
> filtro , me refiero a marcas  de amplis , pero te comento algo , que no entiendo del todo
> este ruido residual , es INAUDIBLE ...... el segundo filtro lo elimina pero es trivial
> lo que hace ruido molesto es mmm no se , fijate lo que postean al inicio hace ruido o pones pausa a la musica y despues de segundos se VA este ruido , entra musica y otra vez y asi
> pero no es como piensan , la oscilacion no se detiene , al contrario sube sin señal
> 
> puede ser la relacion frecuencia / filtro ¡¡   pues sin señal lo unico que cambia es la frecuencia
> o la funcion de transfer del circuito
> 
> voy a analizar a conciencia este problema , y lo posteare despues
> 
> una pregunta Eduardo , crees pueda trabajar a +- 25 volts pero a medio ohm ???
> segun formulas me da 13 uH , y .47 ¡¡¡¡  te agradecere un consejo
> 
> saludos
> Pedro



Es posible que pueda trabajar a 1/2ohms, pero vas a necesitar mosfets con muy bajo RDSon para no tener pérdidas... ni hablar del grosor de los cables y el tipo de borneras a utilizar... o los picos de corriente que deberá soportar el inductor sin saturarse...



Nicog17 dijo:


> Hola compañeros..
> Estuve intentando hacer andar el ampli a +-80v sin exitos. Con una serie de 75w el voltaje en las ramas de alimentación no sube de 5/10v c/u y la lámpara brilla bastante; Probé desconectarle el inductor y me sorprendió, la lámpara se apagó luego de unos segundos y el voltaje subio a los debidos +-80v en las ramas de alimentación, conecté el inductor para ver si andaba.. y nuevamente el problema   Ahora que estoy con chiche nuevo que me compré (osciloscopio) probé si habia oscilación en algún lado y o no se usar el osciloscopio (que todavía no lo entiendo del todo bien) o no oscilaba nada. Como dijo un profesor ''Cuando un circuito queres que oscile, no oscila, caso contrario aparece indebidamente''. ¿Alguna sugerencia? Lo voy a agarrar con más ganas mañana, estoy cansado ahora y sin ganas de renegar.. Gracias y saludos!



Sin el inductor no oscilará... es parte del oscilador del UCD. Si te compraste un osci nuevo, TE RECOMIENDO que leas el manual, y si aún así no lo sabes usar, consulta! ... El punto es... Sé lo caro que es un osciloscopio, y con las tensiones presentes en este ampli, una conexión inadecuada al mismo te puede quemar la etapa de entrada del osciloscopio... 2 cosas MUY importantes a tener en cuenta:
1) Que la MASA del osciloscopio está conectada a TIERRA del enchufe. Mucho cuidado con hacer un corto de esa masa del osciloscopio a una tensión del amplificador, porque si se diera que la masa del ampli estuviera conectada a tierra, ya sea en la fuente del ampli o a través de la fuente de sonido, estarías pasando cientos de amperes a través del osci, cosa, que digamos suavemente, puede quemarlo.
2) La otra cosa FUNDAMENTAL es usar una punta atenuada 10x. Es porque la tensión máxima que soporta el osci en sus entradas suele ser muy inferior a la que hay en el ampli. Usar la punta 10x te divide por 10 la tensión que entra al osci, evitando desgracias. 
3) Y si de casualidad, la punta es conmutable entre 10x y 1x, mi humilde consejo es que pongas el selector en 10x y luego le dés unas vueltas por encima con cinta transparente... Eso evitará corrimientos accidentales del switch y la destrucción accidental de la etapa de entrada del osci.

Por lo demás, el osci puede ser una herramienta utilísima a la hora de diagnosticae el ampli... Por supuesto, lo ideal sería un osci de al menos 40 mhz de ancho de banda, o aún más, para poder ver los transitorios de la señal... pero, sea el que sea que tengas, te va a resultar muy interesante medir el circuito

Saludos,
 Eduardo


----------



## Nicog17

ejtagle dijo:


> Es posible que pueda trabajar a 1/2ohms, pero vas a necesitar mosfets con muy bajo RDSon para no tener pérdidas... ni hablar del grosor de los cables y el tipo de borneras a utilizar... o los picos de corriente que deberá soportar el inductor sin saturarse...
> 
> 
> 
> Sin el inductor no oscilará... es parte del oscilador del UCD. Si te compraste un osci nuevo, TE RECOMIENDO que leas el manual, y si aún así no lo sabes usar, consulta! ... El punto es... Sé lo caro que es un osciloscopio, y con las tensiones presentes en este ampli, una conexión inadecuada al mismo te puede quemar la etapa de entrada del osciloscopio... 2 cosas MUY importantes a tener en cuenta:
> 1) Que la MASA del osciloscopio está conectada a TIERRA del enchufe. Mucho cuidado con hacer un corto de esa masa del osciloscopio a una tensión del amplificador, porque si se diera que la masa del ampli estuviera conectada a tierra, ya sea en la fuente del ampli o a través de la fuente de sonido, estarías pasando cientos de amperes a través del osci, cosa, que digamos suavemente, puede quemarlo.
> 2) La otra cosa FUNDAMENTAL es usar una punta atenuada 10x. Es porque la tensión máxima que soporta el osci en sus entradas suele ser muy inferior a la que hay en el ampli. Usar la punta 10x te divide por 10 la tensión que entra al osci, evitando desgracias.
> 3) Y si de casualidad, la punta es conmutable entre 10x y 1x, mi humilde consejo es que pongas el selector en 10x y luego le dés unas vueltas por encima con cinta transparente... Eso evitará corrimientos accidentales del switch y la destrucción accidental de la etapa de entrada del osci.
> 
> Por lo demás, el osci puede ser una herramienta utilísima a la hora de diagnosticae el ampli... Por supuesto, lo ideal sería un osci de al menos 40 mhz de ancho de banda, o aún más, para poder ver los transitorios de la señal... pero, sea el que sea que tengas, te va a resultar muy interesante medir el circuito
> 
> Saludos,
> Eduardo



Gracias por los consejos Eduardo, El osc es usado, un Tektronix 475, de 200Mhz de ancho de banda, pero las puntas que tiene son de 60. Las puntas las uso en x10. Entiendo lo básico del osc, las seguridades y demás que hay que tener. 
 Volviendo al amplificador.. sé que sin la bobina no oscila, por eso la saque para ver que sucedia con la serie (si el consumo seguia siendo alto, ó si bajaba; como había comentado, la serie se encendia a bastante potencia y en cada rama el voltaje no subía mas de 5-10v por rama, cosa que sin la bobina subió a los respectivos 80v que deben ser) por eso no se que le puede estar pasando. A +-40v me funcionaba muy bien, al meterle +-80 no daseñales de vida  Saludos!


----------



## Mslbrll

Cambiaste los componentes segun la tabla?


----------



## Nicog17

Mslbrll dijo:


> Cambiaste los componentes segun la tabla?



Por supuesto que sí..
 No calienta nada, no hace ningún ruido, no da voltaje a la salida.. simplemente ''Nada''


----------



## Mslbrll

SI la tension cae a 5 volts cuando le conectas la bobina, mas que seguro que tenes algo en corto, o puede ser que el ampli no empieze a oscilar. Provaste con audio a la entrada y despues encenderlo?


----------



## ejtagle

Nicog17 dijo:


> Por supuesto que sí..
> No calienta nada, no hace ningún ruido, no da voltaje a la salida.. simplemente ''Nada''



Ya que tenés un osci, probá lo siguiente:
 Sin el inductor conectado, y midiendo donde iría el terminal del inductor que va a los mosfets, inyecta una señal en la entrada del amplificador... pueden ser 50 hz, por ejemplo, y deberías poder ver en ese terminal del inductor que la tensión a la salida cambia entre + y - vcc a la misma frecuencia de la señal de entrada... El amplificador se comportará como un comparador que compara con 0 volts... Así sabrás si todo el resto del circuito está andando...


----------



## Nicog17

Gracias Eduardo por decirme como medir  lo tengo andando ahora, pero noto una pequeña autooscilasción en los mosfets.. además de tener 3v residuales en la salida  estoy seguro que es por el inductor, por que además al subirle el volumen de la consola de 1/2 de pote hacia arriba se descontrola todo, la bobina empieza a chillar por todos lados, la onda cuadrada de disparo de los mosfets aumenta su frecuencia un montonaso y la serie se ilumina muchísimo. Como me habías comentado, casi seguro que se saturó el núcleo y la inductancia cayó a cero. 
 Acá dejo una imagen para que vean el disparo de los mosfets y la pequeña autooscilación: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/s6301757.jpg/
Gracias por todo y saludos
PD: lo probé sin tener un parlante conectado a la salida, ya que mis padres dormían, pero mañana si tengo tiempo (ya que vuelvo a comenzar las clases por que se terminaron las vacaciones) pruebo con un parlante conectado y les digo como suena.


----------



## Nicog17

Eliminé el problema de la saturación del núcleo poniendo otro núcleo y bobinando la mitad de vueltas en cada uno, conectandolos en serie (en total deben ser unas 40-45 vueltas entre los 2 núcleos). Midiendo con el tester en Continua a la salida del ampli me da 518mv, de alterna me da 5,5v; midiendo la sinusoide que queda de residual con el osciloscopio me da 15v!  No pruebo conectar un parlante a la salida, ya que me va a hacer más zumbido que música  ¿Cómo puedo reducir el voltaje de la sinusoide residual? ¿También con la mejora que se habia comentado de el preset en paralelo con un cap de 100nF? 
Otra pregunta, ¿Cómo se calcula la frecuencia a la que está oscilando el ampli?
Gracias y Saludos nuevamente!


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Nicog17 saludos que nucleos de ferrita utilizaste circulares (toroides), (EI) o (EE) ya tengo la inquietud de utilizar 2 0 3 nucleos (EE) de PC unidos pegados con la gotita para el inductor de salida con (gap) ya que se le sacaria mas potencia pero no tengo inductometro.


----------



## Nicog17

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> Nicog17 saludos que nucleos de ferrita utilizaste circulares (toroides), (EI) o (EE) ya tengo la inquietud de utilizar 2 0 3 nucleos (EE) de PC unidos pegados con la gotita para el inductor de salida con (gap) ya que se le sacaria mas potencia pero no tengo inductometro.


Hola Eduardo Riveira, los núcleos que estoy utilizando son los núcleos de los flyback, les dejo el gap correspondiente, yo estoy experimentando con eso, y hasta el momento me funcionaron bien, ya que no me calientan ni los mosfets ni el inductor, por supuesto que lo hago bajo mi propio riesgo, debído a que no es el inductor que debería llevar  ahí, además de que estan hechos a ''ojo'' ya que tampoco poseo inductor. Con un solo núcleo me andubo bien con alimentación de +-40v, al pasar a +-80v tengo que ponerle 2 núcleos, ya que uno solo satura, y la inductancia del mismo cae a 0. Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Nicog17 dijo:


> Eliminé el problema de la saturación del núcleo poniendo otro núcleo y bobinando la mitad de vueltas en cada uno, conectandolos en serie (en total deben ser unas 40-45 vueltas entre los 2 núcleos). Midiendo con el tester en Continua a la salida del ampli me da 518mv, de alterna me da 5,5v; midiendo la sinusoide que queda de residual con el osciloscopio me da 15v!  No pruebo conectar un parlante a la salida, ya que me va a hacer más zumbido que música  ¿Cómo puedo reducir el voltaje de la sinusoide residual? ¿También con la mejora que se habia comentado de el preset en paralelo con un cap de 100nF?
> Otra pregunta, ¿Cómo se calcula la frecuencia a la que está oscilando el ampli?
> Gracias y Saludos nuevamente!



La frecuencia de oscilación la podés medir con elosciloscopio directamente. fijate enla escala de tiempo en la que está puesto(ese es eltiempo por cuadricula horizontal... en los oscis normales suele haber de 8 a 10 cuadriculas). Medila sin señal de entrada de audio.

La frecuencia de oscilación tendría que ser mayor a 100 khz. La frecuencia de oscilación es aproximadamente igual a la frecuencia a la que la reactancia capacitiva del capacitor en la realimentación se iguala a la resistencia que tiene ese mismo capacitor en paralelo. Si las  cosas siguen raras o no dan, seguro seguís teniendo problemas con el inductor

Saludos
Eduardo


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Nicog17 el alambre o conductor lo estas embolviendo directamente sobre el nucleo de flyback sin utilizar carrete de carton o plastico  o (meter nucleo dentro de carrete de carton y despues bobinar) y estas utilizando las dos partes que tiene un flyback en la primera prueba y despues en la segunada dos partes mas de otro flyback osea 4 partes en total.

Saludos


----------



## Nicog17

ejtagle dijo:


> La frecuencia de oscilación la podés medir con elosciloscopio directamente. fijate enla escala de tiempo en la que está puesto(ese es eltiempo por cuadricula horizontal... en los oscis normales suele haber de 8 a 10 cuadriculas). Medila sin señal de entrada de audio.
> 
> La frecuencia de oscilación tendría que ser mayor a 100 khz. La frecuencia de oscilación es aproximadamente igual a la frecuencia a la que la reactancia capacitiva del capacitor en la realimentación se iguala a la resistencia que tiene ese mismo capacitor en paralelo. Si las  cosas siguen raras o no dan, seguro seguís teniendo problemas con el inductor
> 
> Saludos
> Eduardo


 Me refería a la fórmula para sacarla, me expresé mal. 



EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> Nicog17 el alambre o conductor lo estas embolviendo directamente sobre el nucleo de flyback sin utilizar carrete de carton o plastico  o (meter nucleo dentro de carrete de carton y despues bobinar) y estas utilizando las dos partes que tiene un flyback en la primera prueba y despues en la segunada dos partes mas de otro flyback osea 4 partes en total.
> 
> Saludos



El alambre lo envuelvo sobre el núcleo, a el cual previemente les hice un carrete de papel. También les dejo el entrehierro para que no saturen, te mando una foto de los mismos para que me entiendas. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/30/s6301758.jpg/

Lo que sí me pasa con estos inductores (por lo menos con el mas chico) es que cuando tiene un nivel de entrada bastante alto, el alambre en ellos hace un chillido al ritmo de la música.. (se podria decir que reproducen agudos)   jajaja, para esto creo que con ponerle cera de vela una vez terminado se termina el chillido, tendría que probar.. 
Saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Nicog17 saludos ya que estamos experimentando a nuestra responsabilidad no haz probado uniendo dos núcleos iguales pegados con la gotita así aumentarías su tamaño y potencia y no sería tan largo el inductor, así mismo haz prueba con mas alambre en paralelo pero más delgados, veo que utilizas en la foto 2 filamentos de alambre haz la prueba con tres filamentos y los dos núcleos unidos.


----------



## Nicog17

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> Nicog17 saludos ya que estamos experimentando a nuestra responsabilidad no haz probado uniendo dos núcleos iguales pegados con la gotita así aumentarías su tamaño y potencia y no sería tan largo el inductor, así mismo haz prueba con mas alambre en paralelo pero más delgados, veo que utilizas en la foto 2 filamentos de alambre haz la prueba con tres filamentos y los dos núcleos unidos.



No probé unirlos debido a que no poseo 2 núcleos que sean iguales o medianamente parecidos, ya lo había pensado, creeria que debería andar, ya que se está ''agrandando'' el area del núcleo. Tengo un poco de alambre de litz (creo que así se escribía) con hilos muy delgados para experimentar  pero por el momento lo tengo guardadito, ya que con esos 2 que uso no tengo calentamiento en el inductor. 
PD: todas las pruebas que he realizado hasta el momento fueron hechas sin un parlante conectado a la salida del ampli, hasta poder eliminar un poco de ''voltaje residual'' ya que 15v me parece muchísimo  y con un parlante conectado.. sería puro zumbido.
Saludos!


----------



## jesus herney

Eduardo Rivera y Nicog17 yo arme este inductor de núcleo de aire el que mejor me a funcionado después de armar cantidades de inductores, diámetro 33mm largo 35mm 47 vueltas de alambre No15 filtra muy bien y no es complicada para armar estéticamente no se ve bien pero lo importante es que funciona. Eduardo alguna razón de los condensos de 1uf. estuve pensando que si se colocan varios cerámicos de 100 nanos  a 100 voltios, que esos si abundan, colocan dolos junticos por la parte de las soldaduras en hileras creo que funcionaria bien. en Bogota hay unos de 100 nanos monolíticos tiene pinta a los de cerámicos  multicapa no se que tal andarían estos.
saludos.


----------



## Mslbrll

Nico, si asi es que te llamas , no me gusta mucho esos nucleos, hace uno de aire, tal cual recomienda ejtagle, sino no sabes que es lo que falla, si el inductor, el ampli, el nucleo y demas.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Jesus herney saludos te comento que estuve averiguando los condensos de 1mf y salen por valor unitario $24.000 colombianos un exagerado costo y los mosfet irfb 4227 por $47.000 , asi que estoy por probar unos condesos smd
de board de pc (ojo a todos bajo mi responsabilidad no recomendado hasta el momento) pero estos smd trabajan a alta frecuencia.
Jesus ya tu armaste tu placa y probaste ese inductor?


----------



## jesus herney

Eduardo Rivera ese inductor lo tengo trabajando mas de dos meses, después de tanto enrollar alambre este fue el que mejor me funciono la clave es usar alambre de calibres #14 ó 15 usando el programita propine. para un solo modulo la podes hacer de tres capas que queda mas chica, pero para trabajar en estéreo hay que hacerla de dos capas cada inductor las que e hecho de tres capas me han dado problemas de interferencias en estéreo.
La verdad es que esos condensadores multicapa están muy caros casi a mas de U$S12 dolares un atraco mas bien usemos los cerámicos SMD de 100 nanos a 100voltios que son $500 pesos ya hice las pruebas y funcionan perfecto, yo ya hice la prueba con mi ucd  que tengo solo para experimentar solo que hay que apilarlos unos encima de otros y hay que tener un poco de paciencia pero bale la pena 10 de estos en paralelo equivale a 1 uf, no podemos quedarnos de brazos cruzados solo porque no podemos usar los originales.
este mensaje es solo para los compatriotas colombianos que no podemos conseguir los condensadores originales y es solo una alternativa y bajo la responsabilidad de quien lo haga yo solo comparto mis experiencias

saludos


----------



## pedro1958

creo vas para santo ejtagle : 

 Ejtagle , te felicito por tu paciencia y amabilidad , lei algo de tu historia y me sorprendi gratamente   
ojala habras otro tema para los que superamos esta etapa , ( sin ofender a nadie ok ) 
de tu ultimo diseño debe ser espectacular , ojala lo hagas 
un abrazo    en tu opinion de los tres  amplis que te conozco tu cual prefieres ???

pedro


----------



## ejtagle

@pedro1958: De los 3 amplis que publiqué, prefiero el 2o. Fué el 1er UCD que armé, e implementado con los componentes y calidad de componentes correcta, se puede lograr una calidad sonora increíble. Pero ten en cuenta que a mí no me interesa el audio de alta potencia. Me interesa mucho más el tema de la calidad sonora. El diseño original de ese UCD está pensado para funcionar en forma óptima en el rango de 100Wrms a 200Wrms con cargas de 4 a 8 ohms... y subirle la potencia lo único que logra es reducir la calidad del sonido.
 El diseño con el IR fue por la necesidad de simplificar el armado, y por el problema de los componentes truchos... que era algo que se veía que la gente del foro empezó a tener. Lo único que te puedo decir, es que a ese 1er UCD, yo lo armé con componentes originales (tengo por costumbre comprar cosas originales, en lo posible... así salgan el doble , termina siendo mucho más barato en tiempo y en esfuerzo), jamás tuvo problemas, tiene una claridad de sonido impresionante... y uno de los motivos es que ese diseño de driver discreto puede operar a una velocidad muy superior a la del IR, con mucho menos retardo... Inclusive es más rápido que el driver discreto del UCD de philips, por supuesto que el precio es usar 2 mosfets distintos. Y sobre el 1er ampli (SwitchingAmp), bueno, los resultados son también muy buenos, pero tiene el mismo problema que tiene el 1er UCD, es decir, el de los componentes truchos.


----------



## pedro1958

@ejetagle 

de verdad tienes razon en muchas cosas , eso que hace que te quedes horas oyendo la musica 

y no tiene explicacion , igual me pasa,  pocos amplificadores me inspiran a estar pegado 
al audio , creo que es el rango DINAMICO del amplificador ,lo que  hace que entre facil ,el sonido 

al cerebro jajajaja pero , bien por compartir , tus conocimientos eso habla bien de ti 

eduardo ..
hay alguna razon para , no poner ,parejas de transistores drivers parejos ??
ej. 2n5401 y 2n 5551 en tu diseño pones bc337 con el 2n5401 ? y 2n5551 con el 327 

el ampli que te refieres , que mas te gusta , es el que trae puros componentes discretos o el del lm 311, es que he visto en realidad  4 diseños tuyos...........
saludos 
Pedro


----------



## electroconico

Ayer probe el ampli y suena como " giiiiizzzzzzzzzz" despues de unos segundos se va y nada de ruido.Eso sin audio , es decir a volumen 0 o si pongo pausa.

Cuando reproduzco nuevamente aparece el ruido.
Esto creo que ya les ha pasado a varios compañeros.


Fuente : +-22vcd
Mosfet : irfp460
Fosc :   120KHz
Bocina : 8ohms

Le puse un ventilador pequeño y todo anda muy frio , lo llevo al clipping fácilmente.

Diagrama original.

También tengo spikes de los mosfets , creo que se deberian ir si agrego diodo de bypass como el mur120 o alguno más rapido.
Tengo 6800uF del filtro de la fuente a +-22vdc también me andan faltando un poco más.

Estoy revisando como usar la FFT del osciloscopio para saber más sobre el ruidito!

Saludos!

Adjunto imagenes.


----------



## ejtagle

pedro1958 dijo:


> @ejetagle
> 
> de verdad tienes razon en muchas cosas , eso que hace que te quedes horas oyendo la musica
> 
> y no tiene explicacion , igual me pasa,  pocos amplificadores me inspiran a estar pegado
> al audio , creo que es el rango DINAMICO del amplificador ,lo que  hace que entre facil ,el sonido
> 
> al cerebro jajajaja pero , bien por compartir , tus conocimientos eso habla bien de ti
> 
> eduardo ..
> hay alguna razon para , no poner ,parejas de transistores drivers parejos ??
> ej. 2n5401 y 2n 5551 en tu diseño pones bc337 con el 2n5401 ? y 2n5551 con el 327
> 
> el ampli que te refieres , que mas te gusta , es el que trae puros componentes discretos o el del lm 311, es que he visto en realidad  4 diseños tuyos...........
> saludos
> Pedro



El todo discreto, que no usa integrados, no es mío... es el original Philips ...  -- Y para hacerlo andar bien, debe de usarse todo SMD y sin sustituciones... Puede ser muy complejo conseguir todos los componentes exactos... Es lo que vende Hypex en Europa 

¿ Porqué uso combinaciones 2n5xxx con bc3x7 ? -- Primero, por la tensión de trabajo que ve cada transistor... 2o, porque como los bc3x7 tienen mayor hfe a corrientes más grandes (desgraciadamente, sólo los originales  ) en comparación a los 2n5xxx , puedo aprovecharlos para que el apagado de los mosfets sea un poquito más rápido que el encendido... En cierta forma, el deadtime está determinado por esa diferencia en los componentes y también por una banda muerta que tienen los transistorcitos que van al lm311... El diseño es bastante sutil. Y también, es muy importante que la capacidad de gate de los mosfets sea equivalente... Por eso es que uso modelos no iguales ... pero que tienen la misma capacidad de gate. Y por eso es tan importante en este diagrama usar componentes lo más originales posibles y las sustituciones sólo hacerlas si se tiene total seguridad de lo que se hace (sino, lo más probable es que no funcione o que caliente)


----------



## lisandro_maciel

electroconico dijo:


> Ayer probe el ampli y suena como " giiiiizzzzzzzzzz" despues de unos segundos se va y nada de ruido.Eso sin audio , es decir a volumen 0 o si pongo pausa.
> 
> Cuando reproduzco nuevamente aparece el ruido.
> Esto creo que ya les ha pasado a varios compañeros.
> 
> 
> Fuente : +-22vcd
> Mosfet : irfp460
> Fosc : 120KHz
> Bocina : 8ohms
> 
> Le puse un ventilador pequeño y todo anda muy frio , lo llevo al clipping fácilmente.
> 
> Diagrama original.
> 
> También tengo spikes de los mosfets , creo que se deberian ir si agrego diodo de bypass como el mur120 o alguno más rapido.
> Tengo 6800uF del filtro de la fuente a +-22vdc también me andan faltando un poco más.
> 
> Estoy revisando como usar la FFT del osciloscopio para saber más sobre el ruidito!
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Adjunto imagenes.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57417


 
Hola electroconico, confirmame si la señal del canal 1 esta tomada despues del filtro, me da la sensación de que no hay un buen filtrado, el ruido a la salida tiene demasiada amplitud, en mi caso con una bobina de nucleo de aire, calculada con el programa de la pagina de pronine, me quedo una residual de aproximadamente 0.1vpp.
 Con respecto a ese famoso ruido de fondo que les pasa a muchos ( tipico ruido de ssssss.... de fondo de los viejos casettes, más el agragado de algunas  armonicas) en mi caso era la sumatoria de muchas cosas.

Primero dar con el fitro correcto, opino que en un pricipio construir el de aire.

NADA!!! de cables de señal sin pantalla, ni fuente de audio cerca del amp. llamese  conectar un MP3 al amplificador para hacer pruebas, son de plastico sin blindaje y captan todo ruido electromagnetico que ande cerca produciendo ruidos extraños que asumimos que son fallas del amp.

Verificar el correcto montaje de los transistores de potencia (cual va aislado y cual no), no lo recuerdo bien pero más atras se toco el tema de la aislación, y puesta a tierra del disipador, ya que el mismo es una antena de ruidos, y cuando los capta se produce un batido de frecuencias, generando sub-armonicas audibles, normalmente en alta frecuencia, presentandose en forma de ruido.

Tratar de no montar un potenciometro a la entrada del amplificador, en mi caso trajo problemas, capta ruidos.

Medir si en la tensión que alimenta al LM hay ruido de conmutación, tiene que ser una continua lo más limpia posible.

Despues de todo esto, si funciona bien, suena bien y no calienta, experimentar con otros filtros .

Agradeceria que me corrijan si se me escapa algo, experimentando, no pude dar con el tipo de nucleo correcto, más de una vez me pregunte, si anda perfecto con el de aire, para que renegar tanto?.    , se quedo el de aire.
 Si no hay nesecidad técnica, dejen el filtro con nucleo de aire, no pierdan tiempo y dinero.

No me canso de decir que la calidad y claridad de sonido es asombrosa, lo arme para un sub, pero lo probe con un monitor de rango completo, y me quede asombrado por la trasparencia de sonido que tiene.
Para los que reniegan, vale la pena renegar....

Saludos al foro.


----------



## electroconico

Hola Lisandro

Canal 1 señal despues del filtro , Canal 2 antes del filtro.

Si tiene una amplitud grande cuando lo dejo sin audio.Probaré nuevamente todos los inductores que tengo  incluyendo el de aire.

Lo de los cables malladas , no los uso y no tengo , pero supongo podría improvisar con un trozo de cable de usb .

Solo es el ruido ese , que por lo demás anda muy bien.

Saludos!


----------



## nitai

Iniciado por Nicog17: Gracias Eduardo por decirme como medir  lo tengo andando ahora, pero noto una pequeña autooscilasción en los mosfets.. además de tener 3v residuales en la salida............
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
La pequeña autooscilacion que se ve son senoidales exponencialmente amortiguadas, y la causa son las inductancias parásitas que principalmente se deben a la longitud de los cables de la fuente de alimentación a la placa de circuitos impresos donde montaste el amplificador, también puede ser debido (en menor grado) al correcto diseño del PCB, a los terminales de los mosfets de potencia, etc.
Y la forma de eliminarlo es compensando esas inductancias con capacitores de aproximadamente 470uf y de la tensión necesaria.
Te remito a la _pagina 66, post Nº1308_ donde se explica mejor.
Suerte con el amplificador.


----------



## electroconico

Cambie de inductor.

Fuente de +-22v 
subwoofer 8" @8ohms --- Prueba 1
bocina 3 vias 4.5"@6ohms--Prueba 2

La señal la llevo sin problemas al clipping y el voltaje de la fuente se mantiene en +-20vcd.
El subwoofer se escucha muy bien a comparación de la otra bocina 3vías.

Pruebas con unas bocinas "3 vías " que el único filtro que trae internamente es un capacitor para el tweeter, el otro un rc y woofer conectado directo.

Se fue el silvido o ruidito como " giiizzzz "  puse dos bobinas de 11uH en paralelo (cortesia de pedro )
La señal conmutada se ve mucho mejor , apenas tibios los componentes.Antes el ruido se iba despues de segundos y regresaba con el audio.


El residuo queda con 5vpp todavia muy grande me parece , y el ruido que escucho es solo "sssss " constante esto se nota más en el tweeter.


----------------------------------------------
Con otro inductor de 22uH anda bien y con los mismos detalles , lo que note es que la frecuencia subia hasta 150KHz y con el que arme 2 en serie estaba en 110KHz cosa rara.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Pruebo con la bobina de aire y les cuento.


Saludos y gracias!!

*--------------------------------------------------------------------

Ya realice unas pruebas con bobina de aire.*
L=30uH aproximadamente , (27 vueltas sobre 2" de diametro y longitud de 1")
Señal de prueba a 1KHz
Resistencia de carga inicial de 5Ω.

Bocina 3vias 6Ω

Bajo la amplitud del residuo prácticamente la mitad de 5.6vpp a 2.8vpp.
El ruido " ssssss" bajo un poco más , pero derepente regreso haciendo " ggiizzzz"  .
Al probar esto con la bocina 3vias note un ruido más , como parte de la conmutación ese no se explicarlo.
Pasaba lo mismo como explique en la primera parte de este post.


Sobre la potencia obtengo lo estimado llevando al clipping sin problema.


El ampli esta trabajando bien en la amplificación.
Solo faltan esos detallitos de los ruidos :/ , probaré con el capacitor para el sssss .

El ruido del silvido y ggiiiiz que va y viene no me aparece cuando probe con las bobinas en serie para formar 22uH.
Con el de 22uH aparece y con la bobina de aire.

El Ssssss siempre presente en todas pruebas.

-Espero ya tener una fuente más grande para hacer otras pruebas a mayor potencia.


----------



## Nicog17

nitai dijo:


> Iniciado por Nicog17: Gracias Eduardo por decirme como medir  lo tengo andando ahora, pero noto una pequeña autooscilasción en los mosfets.. además de tener 3v residuales en la salida............
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> La pequeña autooscilacion que se ve son senoidales exponencialmente amortiguadas, y la causa son las inductancias parásitas que principalmente se deben a la longitud de los cables de la fuente de alimentación a la placa de circuitos impresos donde montaste el amplificador, también puede ser debido (en menor grado) al correcto diseño del PCB, a los terminales de los mosfets de potencia, etc.
> Y la forma de eliminarlo es compensando esas inductancias con capacitores de aproximadamente 470uf y de la tensión necesaria.
> Te remito a la _pagina 66, post Nº1308_ donde se explica mejor.
> Suerte con el amplificador.


Gracias nitai por el consejo, después cuando lo tenga andando al 99% le elimino la autooscilación.. pero por ahora tengo malas noticias, estaba midiendo cuanta residual tenía, por que tenía ganas de conectarlo al respectivo woofer, pero subí el volumen y un par de segundos anduvo, luego hizo un pequeño puff  a simple vista se carbonizó R3, estoy seguro que volaron también los otros componentes, pero se me fueron las ganas de desoldar y medir, asi que otro día será.. Saludos!


----------



## pedro1958

@ electroconico   DIJO:	 Cambie de inductor.

 Fuente de +-22v 
 subwoofer 8" @8ohms --- Prueba 1
 bocina 3 vias 4.5"@6ohms--Prueba 2

 La señal la llevo sin problemas al clipping y el voltaje de la fuente se mantiene en +-20vcd.
 El subwoofer se escucha muy bien a comparación de la otra bocina 3vías.

 Pruebas con unas bocinas "3 vías " que el único filtro que trae internamente es un capacitor para el tweeter, el otro un rc y woofer conectado directo.

 Se fue el silvido o ruidito como " giiizzzz " puse dos bobinas de 11uH en paralelo (cortesia de pedro )
 La señal conmutada se ve mucho mejor , apenas tibios los componentes.Antes el ruido se iba despues de segundos y regresaba con el audio.

hola electroconico :  

mira me paso exactamente lo que a ti ..........  POST 2587

prueba esto , a tu riesgo OK a mi me funciono y es que lo vi en amplificadores comerciales  ok 

el inductor que mejor te trabaja es el doble ok ( me gustaria ver fotos a ver se esta como digo )  pero , despues de este filtro , ponle una bobina de aire de unos 30uH 
la hice yo con 4 capas de 12 vueltas sobre 3/4 de plg diametro interno con un capacitor de .47 igual poliester a 100 v Y adios todos los problemas DIGO todos 
ruidos , silvidos , ruido residual visto el el osciloscopio NADA la señal limpia y el audio fantastico NADA pierdes con probar oks inclusive ya me funciona el iphone 4 sin problemas  
saludosssss 
y avisa


----------



## lisandro_maciel

NUCLEOS TOROIDALES

Adjunto paso un documento PDF que puede servir como orientacion para la selección de un núcleo toroidal, al pie del documento se encuentra la información del autor del mismo, espero que sea de utilidad, no es un articulo técnico profundo, pero puede darnos una gran ayuda.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

electroconico saludos me podrias decir que nucleo de polvo de hierro es el que utilizaste. y el color es rojo con maron?


----------



## electroconico

Esos toroides me los envío Pedro , son t106-2.
Si son rojo con marron.


----------



## pedro1958

@ electroconico  

leiste el post 2627 ¡¡¡¡¡
saludossss


----------



## electroconico

pedro1958 dijo:


> @ electroconico
> 
> leiste el post 2627 ¡¡¡¡¡
> saludossss



Si leí Pedro  , pero no he tenido tiempo de probarlo.
Lo bueno que con esa bobina y la de aire que tengo me queda para el filtro de 4to orden que probaste.

Cuando lo pruebe les comento!

Saludos!


----------



## blackmix

Buenas muchachos, despues de largo rato sin dedicarle tiempo a este ampli luego y de fallar varias veces al hacer el inductor, pregunto: Ya a alguno se le ocurrio una forma sencilla de hacer el mismo?
Busco algo simple y explicado sencillo ya que mis conocimientos son basicos. Gracielas!!


----------



## pablocc

Hola muchachos del foro, muy bueno el ampli, agradecido a eduardo, bueno estuve mucho tiempo queriando armarlo, hasta que pude conseguir tiempo y dinero, hoy termino de armarlo y resulta qe cuando lo enciendo no hace nada, y cuando digo nada es nda de nada, solo calientan las r de 1k8 de los +-3v. en la salida no tengo tension, el consumo anda por los 20mA por rama, y lo tengo alimentado con +-50v lo revise muchas veces y no consigo dar en el clavo, si alguien me pudiese guiar. estuve leyendo mucho en el foro y vi el listado de test point para chekear, asi que ahora me voy a poner con eso. Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## electroconico

Parece que no te estuviera oscilando.
Dale un poco de volumen a la señal y empezará a trabajar.

Usa la lampara en serie para evitarte una quemazon instantanea en caso de que algo ande mal.

------
Lo que hago es primero encender con volumen bajo ,después ya conecto la carga y doy algo de volumen.

Saludos!


----------



## pablocc

Que rapidez, jjaja bueno en cuanto a lo queme decis, ya probe poniendole volumen, con carga, sin carga, pero nada. Haciendo el listado de test point, puenteando las patas 3 y 4 del LM en la r8 no tengo los 10v, no hay nada, midiendo tambien en la alimentacion del LM tengo +-2.9 no llega a los 3v ni mucho menos a los 3.3v recomendados. a estas alturas estoy pensando en cambiar los 2n5408 por BF423, teniendo en cuenta que las patas no son las mismas. la bobina de 30uh la hice con un toroide de polvo de hierro con 18 vueltas, como habia probado luisgrillo, no creo que sea eso. pero quien dice. Muchas gracias a todos. SALUDOS.
Tambien queria saber si necesita señal de audio para oscilar. o si oscila en vacio.


----------



## electroconico

Si no tienes los 10v en Hin y Lin como comentas entonces si hay algún problema.Yo medi alrededor de 11v y con el aumento de temperatura llega a unos 10v.Con menos supongo que no reconoce la señal el ir2110 , ahora no recuerdo los parametros de los pines de entrada.

En mi caso use mpsa92.

La alimentación del lm311 se quedo en +-2.8v use zeners de 3.3v

Cuando realizo las pruebas de un nuevo prototipo dejo los mosfet para soldarlos al último.

Si la etapa adaptadora no esta funcionando bien , lo demás no lo hará.

Saludos !!


----------



## pablocc

entonces que me recomendas? podria cambiarlos por BF423? o no son compatibles? en el manual dice que si, pero por las dudas.o me recomendas qe los cambie por mpsa92?


----------



## electroconico

No se cuales sean compatibles , solo revise los que sugirió ejtagle de 2n5401 por mpsa92.


----------



## jesus herney

que tal amigos de el foro, les cuento que he estado colocándole un pre a mi amplificador  en versión estéreo pero sin éxitos el primero que le monte es el que hay en construyasuvideorockola con el ta7630 pero cunado ajusto las frecuencias altas se mete mucha lluvia mientras que con los graves funciona bien, el otro es de cortesía de Mariano Nicolau con el tda1524 suena muy lindo pero también entra demasiada lluvia mas que el primero, mientras que así sin el pre trabaja bien pero no me gusta mucho así, le he colocado un mezclador  de de tres canales y con este suena nítido, así que el problema es con los pre en estéreo porque con el mismo pre con una sola etapa funciona perfecto. Así que quería preguntar que previo me podían recomendar.

saludoss


----------



## pablocc

Hola, lamentablemente sigo teniendo problemas, y no consigo, puenteando la 3 y 4 del lm los 10v en r8, hay 0v en las dos r (r8 y r9) ya revise los transitores y todos estan bien, las alimentaciones estan bien, pero aun asi no tengo respuestas, tiene que tener señal de audio para oscilar? o trabajar? se hacen las mediciones con la entrada a masa? ya no se por donde buscar el error las resistencia y los diodos estan todos ok. si alguein me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria, muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola que tal a todos!!! he leido bastante este post... ya he construido una placa del amplificador pero tengo un pequeño problema... el ampli toca de maravilla y todo... pero en un momento dado que pasen unos 2 mins el ampli trabajando a la perfeccion sin ningun percance, de repente deja de trabajar y la bocina es como absorbida hacia adentro y deja de sonar, apago el amplificador, lo vuelvo a prender y sigue igual, lo que hice fue quitar el IR2110 TOCARLO CON LOS DEDOS TODAS LAS PATAS, y volverlo a colocar, en eso lo vuelvo a prender y vuelve a trabajar de maravilla, y pasan de nuevo otros 2 minutos vuelve a pasar lo mismo... que puede estar sucediendo?? el inductor es de 30uh y el capacitor de 1.5uf alimentado cn +-39 volts, tengo duda si sera el IR2110 por que su Serigrafia es de pintura blanca y no es grabado en laser, sera ese el problema?? de antemano saludos!! 

p.d mi IR2110 es como el del post no.  #2336 cn grabado de ese tipo... eso es lo que origina el problema??


----------



## ixak1

Hola a todos, comienzo con felicitar a ejtagle, soy nuevo en este foro y me encanta seguir los proyectos ya que eh aprendido mucho de ellos y me sirve para la universidad.

Bueno despues de las gracias a lo que voy; resulta que tengo algunas varias dudas, las cuales en algun momento ya las respondieron y se perfectamente que son temas ya muy tratados pero son 133 paginas a este momento; es muchisimo que leer y lo peor es que el 50% son agradecimientos o personas que piden ayuda con otra cosa que no viene al tema, si me pueden decir en que pagina está se los agradeceria jeje. 

1.- En caso de no poder conseguir el irfp250 me ofrecieron en una electronica el irfp254, que es muy similar, pero no el mismo, también esta el irfp240, eh leído que si no sé hacer bien los calculos use los componentes que se usaron en el diseño original así que la pregunta es:¿puedo usar estos sustitulos sin modificar algo? la cosa es que me da cierta desconfianza comprar los irfp250 que me ofrecen pues me los dan MUY baratos, en $4.50mx y en otra electronica el irfp240 me lo dan en $45mx, será pirata? las letras no son blancas si se ven grabadas en laser.
2.-También me vendieron unos capacitores ceramicos, yo los pedí de 1uf, pero en la leyenda marcan "k (cambio de renglon) y luego .001" son semejantes a los de lentejitas pero un poco mas grandes, gordos  y según son a 200v, serán los necesarios ? ( ocupan fotos ? ) hay forma de comprobarlos con el tester ? 
3.- Eh visto diferentes arreglos de las bobinas, incluso saqué para hacer una bobina toroidal o bueno la pagina que ponen para hacer el calculo y convertir los henrios a la unidad que pide ( si son henrios no? ) pero vi un arreglo de 3 toroidales ( si me pase un ratote volviendo a buscarlas en este post ) porque me agradó como se ve y quiero saber como funciona ese arreglo! creo que son nucleos de ferrita de las fuentes de poder de PC, anillitos amarillos; van en seríe ? como haces ese calculo ? son 3 anillos, el area se suma y se hace el calculo como si fuera uno solo grande o como ? e visto otras formas de hacer la bobina pero ese me parece interesante, ¿que tal te funcionó tupolev? si me pudieras explicar .



tupolev dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon, aqui tienes las fotos de mi ampli UCD (rapido eh, jejeje).
> 
> PD: hablado de fotos, quiero ver las vuestras también.
> 
> Saludos cordiales



PD. no se como citar las fotos, ojalá me tengan paciencia . También como ya dije algunas ya estan respondidas, pero no lo encuentro y llevo como 10 leías a todo :S, ya quiero pasar un poco de la teoria jeje a la practica. 

Saludos !!!


----------



## maton00

Aca el IRFP250N original cuesta alrededor de $35 pesos mx
cuidate de las imitaciones aca hay que ultra revisar de todo y más las marcas comoToshiba, Semi On, IR, Sanyo y Sanken) por ahi anda un post de fogonazo de transistores piratas, checalo
(por lo de las letras blancas) y etc.
saludos!


----------



## Mslbrll

Gente, no se maten con el inductor, agarren un tubo-carrete-plastico-lo que tengan a mano de mas de 1'' (ideal 2'') y enrrollen alambre de cobre  del diametro necesario y con las vueltas que les diga la pagina. Nada mas sencillo que eso.


----------



## ixak1

Mslbrll dijo:


> Gente, no se maten con el inductor, agarren un tubo-carrete-plastico-lo que tengan a mano de mas de 1'' (ideal 2'') y enrrollen alambre de cobre  del diametro necesario y con las vueltas que les diga la pagina. Nada mas sencillo que eso.



Cual pagina ? la que vi solo es para toroides, y puedo hacerlo así, pero me interesa saber el arreglo que hiso de 3 toroides.
Si no es mucha molestia me darías el link ?? porfa 

Saludos


----------



## djwash

ixak1 dijo:


> Cual pagina ? la que vi solo es para toroides, y puedo hacerlo así, pero me interesa saber el arreglo que hiso de 3 toroides.
> Si no es mucha molestia me darías el link ?? porfa
> 
> Saludos



La pagina para calcular inductores nucleo de aire esta en el PDF del ampli, quizas el arreglo de los 3 toroides fue una prueba, no recuerdo que hayan comentado sobre eso, por otro lado, los inductores de fuente de pc NO sirven para este caso, no se bancan la alta frecuencia, y se recalientan al poco tiempo de encender el ampli, lo que puedes usar de una fuente de PC es el nucleo EI33/35, en este tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/classe-d-900-watts-rms-54772/ explican como hacer el inductor, te toca a ti hacer pruebas ...


----------



## ixak1

Ah! es verdad, si ya lo había visitado el sitio y calculado, pero mm en la uni prox llevare una materia llamada teoria electromagnetica, en la que me tocará ver estos temas y quiero ir familiarizandome, por eso se me hiso interesante el arreglo... yo sigo googleando pero si alguien me puede brindar unas pistas jaja solo necesito las palabras clave. 
Decia acerca de los mini toroides de PC porqué se ven casi del tamaño y color, pienso que en cosistencia la ferrita no es la misma claro!! no dudo que se recalienten ( uno solo ) pero por eso me pregunto ¿que fue lo que él hiso ahí? 

Alguien sabe acerca de los capacitores que mensiono en mi primer comentario ?

Gracias por las respuestas, en si el amplificador es relativamente facil, pero se requiere cierta experiencia a la hora de adquirir los componentes , ya subiré fotos proximamente  saludos gracias !!!


----------



## pablocc

Hola, empiezo por felicitar a los que lo armaron y les anduvo, pero por mi parte sigo teniendo problemas, ya queme 2 mosfet y un juego de mpsa92 y de 2n5401. los cambie por bf423 y quedo estable, ahora logre qe conmutara de la parte negativa, uniendo la 3 y 4 del lm tengo -3v en la pata 1. pero cuando uno la 3 y la 8 se queda en 0,8v y sin conmutar tengo 0,5v constantes. otra cosa que pude notar es que cuando dejo los mosfet y saco el IR se me pone en corto y me quema el fusible, asi queme el otro juego de mosfet. en r8 y r9 con su respectivo puente en la pata 3 y 4, 3 y 8, obtengo los 10v o un poco mas, pero no puedo hacer que funcione. ya descarte que sea el IR por que lo cambie y sigue igual, el elm 311 lomismo. lo que no entiendo es como oscila, soy tecnico electronico asi que solo tengo conocimientos limitados. si alguien me puede dar una mano se lo agradeceria muchisimo,ya que hace varios dias que vengo luchando con este tema.
Disculpen las molestias.
PabloCC


----------



## kactiel

bueno me gustaría saber si en este tema hay otro dominicano que me pudiera ayudar en cuestión de donde puedo conseguir el ir y que sea original no me importa el precio solo quiero calidad y quitarme esta penuria   yah de ensima solo me hace falta ese componente para acabar de armar gracias de ante mano 
y disculpen todas las molestia que e causado


----------



## pablocc

Hola muchachos, disculpen las molestias pero sigo con problemas, convencido de que habia algun problema en la placa, hice una nueva, con conmponententes nuevos, y aun asi no anda, hice el de +-40v en la tabla, y lo estoy alimentando con +-50v, comento que sin conectar ni la bobina ni el parlante, en la mata 1 del lm tengo 1,1v sin puentear ninguna pata ni nada, no se a que se debe, bueno puentendo la 3y4 tengo -3,5v en la pata 1 pero no tengo los 10v en la r8 ni en la r9, tengo 0,2v en r9 y 1,2 en r8. ya no se que hacer, me estoy dando por vencido.Puentendo la 3 y la 8 tengo 1,2v en la pata 1 igual que si no puenteara nada. y solo tengo 1,8 en r9. tengo los +-3,5v en la alimentacion de lm y tengo 11,7v en la alimentacion del IR. ya van 3 mensajes que posteo con dudas y nadie me contesta, no se por que sera, pero bueno, voy a seguir esperando. Gracias y disculpen las molentias.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

pablocc dijo:


> Hola muchachos, disculpen las molestias .... ya van 3 mensajes que posteo con dudas y nadie me contesta, no se por que sera, pero bueno, voy a seguir esperando. Gracias y disculpen las molentias.



Hola amigo Pablo, no es molestia, sino por mi parte muy atareado con mi trabajo. Me queda una duda con respecto a lo que has medido. Has probado con medir la tension en bornes de los zener de 3V?... Ademas si podes, subi algunas fotos de la placa, quizas asi podamos ver algo fuera de lo normal. Yo he tenido otros problemitas, pero esto que mensionas vos no. Bueno suerte, y espero que podamos ayudarte con este maravilloso amplificador. Saludos!!


----------



## pablocc

Al fin alguien,, jajajajaj muchas gracias por responder, emm si medi la tension en bornes de los zener, tuve la misma duda que vos, y hay 3,5v en los dos.ahora voy a sacar una foto y la subo.

como subo las fotos? alguein sabe?

Aca les dejo las fotos a ver si alguien puede detectar algo mal. gracias =D


----------



## jesus herney

pablocc estuve mirando y los componentes se ven bien colocados mas sin embargo por el lado de abajo  donde están las soldaduras no se ve muy claro por la muy poca resolución de las fotos y mas que se ben desenfocadas, pero creo que deverias medir continuidad entre las pistas compara con una copia en papel de el impreso y mira si hay alguna pista unida pasa un bisturí por cada separación de las pistas tengo sospechas en estas partes que señale mira la foto.


----------



## pablocc

muchas gracias por responder, ya revise las pistas y estan todas bien, aca les dejo unas foto con mas resolucion, Gracias.


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Compañero pablocc a mi parecer la línea que bordea el pcb te está uniendo la tierra con unos pines del lm311, revisa bien, que no sea que te esté uniendo varias cosas. Saludos


----------



## pablocc

:O muchas gracias por el comentario, ahora lo revisare, no se me habia ocurrido.

Edito: acabo de fijarme pero no llega a unir nada la linea que bordea el pcb. Gracias! =D

Queria preguntarles que pasaria si desconecto la base de Q3, que es el que recibe la señal del lm, si la conecto a +3 y -3 para ver si conmuta. se quemaria algo? por las dudas pregunto. yo creo que esta bien, pero me gustaria que me den un consejo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## ejtagle

no, pablocc, no se va a quemar nada. Valga el consejo para todos: ANTES de armar la plaqueta, y MAS si la han hecho ustedes, MIDAN entre todas las pistas , unas con las otras, para asegurarse que no haya microcortos (que a simple vista NO se ven), y/o microcortes (que tampoco se ven a simple vista!) -- Esto les va a ahorrar muchos dolores de cabeza, porque una vez armada la placa, es mucho más difícil detectar estas cosas!

Saludos!


----------



## pablocc

ejtagle, tienes alguna idea de lo que me puede estar pasando? todavia no puedo lograr que funcione. aun habiendo armado otra placa. con componentes nuevos. hice el de +-40v y lo estoy alimentando con +-50v habra problema con eso? si la bobina no esta hecha bien y no da la inductancia necesaria podria hacer que no funcione? como no tengo inductometro me guie por una que habia hecho lusgrillo y la fabrique con un toroide de polvo de hierro, igual era para probarlo nomas. no era la definitiva, iba a hacer una de nucleo de aire. ya no se por donde buscarle el problema. he probado el tema de la conmutacion y resulta que no tengo las tensiones que habria que tener como los 10v en r8 y r9, no hay nada. son transistores nuevos, no entiendo por que no funciona. se supone que no es tan complejo como para fallar tanto. pero la falta de experiencia puede jugar en contra. me gustaria que me des algun tip para poder descubrir que es lo que le pasa. ya revise las pistas, todas tienen continuidad y no estan unidas a otras con microcortos. ya cambie los integrados dos veces. las resistencias y los diodos tambien. ya no se, estoy por llegar al punto de la desesperacion o locura, jajajajaj.
Muchas gracias. y saludos.


----------



## djwash

Usa zocalos, no sueldes los integrados directo a la placa, revisa el patillaje de los transistorcitos, usa bobina con nucleo de aire, asi descartas la bobina... Prueba con otro soldador...


----------



## pablocc

por que lo de otro soldador? el patillaje ya lo revise y estan bien. probablemente sea el tester que no anda muy bien, aun asi algunas cosas las mide bien, podria cambiar de tester. voy a probar lo de la bobina y no use zocalos por que no tenia, los use en la placa anterior. 
algun tip mas? Muchas gracias. =D


----------



## djwash

Lo del soldador es broma, prueba con una bobina de aire, revisa los zener comprueba que sean el valor correcto, me paso algo asi y era que se me habia escapado una resistencia que era en ohm estaba en *k*ohm. Limpia la placa con alcohol y pasa una aguja entre las pistas.

Las r de 2k2 no alcanzo a ver bien, pero mas que rojo parece naranja los colores...


----------



## pablocc

jajajaja, bueno me quedo mas tranquilo, las r's estan medidas antes de colocarlas, asi que es muy dificil que sean de otro valor. igual fijandome en la placa es rojo el color, no naranja. Voy a probar lo del alcohol y la aguja. gracias. =D


----------



## ejtagle

pablocc: Si la salida del LM311 conmuta (no importa a qué tensión llegue, lo importante es que baje m'as de 0.6 volts en relaci{on a masa, y que también suba más de 0.6 en relación a masa, PERO midiendo en las entradas del IR, no hay cambios (hay que medir entre -vcc y las entradas del IR, las que van a los transistorcitos). Bueno, si la tensión es 0 o no se mueve, tienes problemas en los transistorcitos, o en sus resistencias asociadas. Capaz que te hayan vendido transistorcitos con las patas al revés. Mide los transistores antes de ponerlos. Si tienes un téster con medidor de HFe, es fácil... Cuando el transistor esté conectado en forma correcta al téster )patas coincidentes con las letras del téster, y el téster puesto en el tipo de transistor correcto), deberías ver un valor mayor a 100 en el display. Caulquier valor inferior implica o tr quemados, o mal conectados...


----------



## pablocc

Gracias ejtagle por contestar, el problema es que sin conmutar nada, tengo mas de 1v en la pata 1. no se a que se debe. esta bien que eso ocurra?

Haciendo nuevas mediciones, conectando la base de Q3 a +3 y -3, obtuve 1,5v en r9 y 1,5v en r8 respectivamente. ya cambien nuevamente los mpsa92 y nada, sigue igual. Puede ser que si esta quemado el IR  se ponga en corto la entrada de este y consuma corriente por lo que la medicion no es la misma.? (en r8 y r9) ya probe con cambiar la bobina y nada. pero yo creo que el problema esta en la etapa de entrada. puede ser que modificando alguna de las resistencias de polarizacion de Q1 y Q2 obtenga los 10v en r8 y r9? se que esos transistores actuan como fuennte de corriente. que son cerca de 6mA, es correcto? como podria modificar para obtener esos 10v? Muchas gracias.


----------



## jesus herney

pablocc yo también creo que el ir2110 esta malo o es trucho si las pista están bien no hay uniones que provoquen corto y los componentes esta correctos en su posición y valor, en las fotos que tomaste no se alcanzan a ver detalles de ese ic deberías reemplazarlo, y si no es mucho pedir toma una foto donde se muestre bien ese integrado y así detallarlo, los truchos son fácil de diferenciarlos ya muchos tenemos los originales y te podemos ayudar a detallarlo. recuerda que si todos los componentes están en orden y son originales debe arrancar a la primera, _animo no te des por vencido que una vez que te ande no te arrepentiras_

saludos.....


----------



## pablocc

Hola, Gracias por los consejos jesus herney, cambiando de tester descubri que la hfe de los mpsa92 es como minimo 44 y como maximo 69 en 4 tr que medi. el otro tester me daba numeros altos. esta bien la ganancia? le hace falta mas? o con eso esta bien? estoy cambiando el IR a ver que pasa. Saludos. =D

Muchachos, disculpas a todos por haberlos molestado y hacerlos escribir al cuete, pero recien haciendo unas mediciones, volo todo, el tip el IR y los mosfet se pusieron calentitos, ya me canse de gastar plata en algo que lamentablemente no me dio resultado.
Mis mas sinceras disculpas. Voy a agarrar la placa con el martillo mas grande que tenga y la voy a hacer pedazos, asi por lo menos me descargo un poco. Tengan cuidado los que lo van a armar que el tip volo y casi me arranca un ojo, me pego bastante fuerte. 
Ya se que tengo mucha mala suerte. pero bueno, me rendi. 
Saludos.


----------



## ixak1

Tengo ya varios detalles, ya voy entendiendo en que consiste la oscilación de este amp.. ( poco a poco ) y ya corregí mi duda de los capacitores. 
pero tengo dos dudas más..   
las resistencias de presición dice que deben ser de 1/2w, será posible usar resistencias de 1/4w sin que estas se calienten ? ya que no puedo conseguir las de .5w, e visto algunos que usan resistencias al 10% ( normales ) ¿ han tenido complicaciones a lo largo ? ejtagle tu que opinas?? 

y otra..  en mexico ¿dónde conseguir el ir2110 ?? no puede sustituirse con otro integrado ? ya que no lo eh encontrado cuando voy a las electronicas me preguntan siempre ¿ que es :S ? y bueno cuando les digo que es un controlador de mosfet ps me dicen q no lo tienen pero lo pueden conseguir.. si alguien sabe dónde puedo conseguirlo.. 


Si repito el tema, pregunta y todo tal ves se me paso, si leí los ( hasta ahorita ) 134 paginas, pero ps no todo se queda, yo anoto el num de comentario de cosas importantes pero mmm aun asi ofresco una previa disculpa si esto ocaciona molestas je :$. 


Saludos !


----------



## djwash

*ixak1*:

1_Varios armaron el ampli con resistencias comunes y no tuvieron problemas, eso se comento mas de una vez, no me convence las resistencias de 1/4W donde pide de 1/2W, ya que el ampli presenta un calentamiento en general de toda la placa, por lo menos el mio, no es excesivo, digamos que calienta la placa en general, todos los componentes...

2_Ya se nombraron los reemplazos del IR2110, en las primeras paginas creo, lee la Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica], si te lo pueden conseguir pues encargalos al vendedor, pero ojo que pueden ser falsificados. Si no, pidelos afuera...

3_Y es que no es lo mismo leer todo el tema, que venir siguiendolo desde que se creo hace casi dos años, no es necesario pedir disculpas, si te toca pedir los componentes al exterior, aprovecha y pide las resistencias que necesites al 1%, pide varias, yo siempre que necesito 2 si puedo compro 15, no son caras...


----------



## electroconico

ixak1 dijo:


> Tengo ya varios detalles, ya voy entendiendo en que consiste la oscilación de este amp.. ( poco a poco ) y ya corregí mi duda de los capacitores.
> pero tengo dos dudas más..
> las resistencias de presición dice que deben ser de 1/2w, será posible usar resistencias de 1/4w sin que estas se calienten ? ya que no puedo conseguir las de .5w, e visto algunos que usan resistencias al 10% ( normales ) ¿ han tenido complicaciones a lo largo ? ejtagle tu que opinas??
> 
> y otra..  en mexico ¿dónde conseguir el ir2110 ?? no puede sustituirse con otro integrado ? ya que no lo eh encontrado cuando voy a las electronicas me preguntan siempre ¿ que es :S ? y bueno cuando les digo que es un controlador de mosfet ps me dicen q no lo tienen pero lo pueden conseguir.. si alguien sabe dónde puedo conseguirlo..
> 
> 
> Si repito el tema, pregunta y todo tal ves se me paso, si leí los ( hasta ahorita ) 134 paginas, pero ps no todo se queda, yo anoto el num de comentario de cosas importantes pero mmm aun asi ofresco una previa disculpa si esto ocaciona molestas je :$.
> 
> 
> Saludos !



Te recomiendo compres en newark mexico , el material viene de primera así no andas batallando si te dieron gato por liebre.

El costo ya incluye envío


----------



## 5000

hola a todo como se encuentran? miren ya he consegido las piesas ya las he montado pero tengo algo de temor de conectar este modulo je je, veran tarde serca de 2 mese en coneguir toda las piesas, no me podrian recomendar en como provar el modulo sin conectarlo, he provado que las resistencias sean las corectas revice una y otra vez las pistas visualmente, pero no me he quitado el temor, con umildad pido ayuda gracias a todos y al creador,  je je del proyecto


----------



## marke20

Te recomiendo que leas este tutorial de Fogonazo.


----------



## 5000

muchas gracias compañero, lectura en proceso para eguir con este tremendo proyecto.


----------



## ixak1

Muchas gracias djwash! mis dudas eran mas o menos sobre ese concepto del comportamiento (calentamiento general ) , que bueno mi experiencia es poca pero necesito recobrar el tiempo perdido.
En efecto no es lo mismo leer tooodo el tema que seguirlo, y que bueno que me lo mensionas, quizá alguien más no se atrevia a preguntar lo mismo y tu respuesta le sirve a varios. 
Ahora me dices que puede haber remplazos, veré si me lo consiguen en una tienda local, en caso de que no sea así pues lo vi en AGelectronica (web) que opinan sobre esa tienda ? ya estoy revisando neward mexico, AG no tiene metal film de 0.5w creo..  
Ni modo, de esto se trata "pruebar y probar" ( por lo de la pirateria .. )  

Gracias .. ya solo me faltaba eso.  en cuanto esté armado subire fotos


----------



## ixak1

Otra consulta; por ahí leí que pueden usarse resistencias al 5%, esta tolerancia ¿en que afectaria? lo que pasa que no es facil conseguir las resistencias de .5w al 1%

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon

ixak1 dijo:


> Otra consulta; por ahí leí que pueden usarse resistencias al 5%, esta tolerancia ¿en que afectaria? lo que pasa que no es facil conseguir las resistencias de .5w al 1%
> 
> Saludos !



No hay ningún problema real en utilizar 5%. La razón de usar 1% es más un Plus.

Saludos.


----------



## ixak1

¬¬ no todos tenemos ese plus  pero ok, por lo menos aprendí que nadie las usa XD. creo que esas eran todas mis dudas, a partir ahora subiré unas fotos en un rato...  gracias 
saludos

Edit:
No eran todas mis dudas, en la casa de electronica me dieron un diodo byv10-30 que buscando encontre que es el 1n5818, en lugar de 1n5817, ¿realmente son equivalentes? casi todos los datos son iguales except*O* el Vf y  y uA ( 300 vs 500 el 18 ) ..  creen que esto sea relevante?

según yo no tiene por*-*q*UE* afectar pero uds son los que saben.

No fue sms, ya me estaba quedando dormido :$ tendré más cuidado.


----------



## pacotachuela

Nose si podrias subir el PCB para poder editar algunas pistas... porque con el metodo de la plancha me quedan muy finas y al pasarle el fibron hago que se toquen... 
Estoy por pedir por internet capacitores multicapa porque no los consigo por ningun lado en mi zona. Recomiendo Electronica Liniers para los que son de argentina.
Sino no hay drama... gracias.


----------



## djwash

pacotachuela dijo:


> Nose si podrias subir el PCB para poder editar algunas pistas... porque con el metodo de la plancha me quedan muy finas y al pasarle el fibron hago que se toquen...
> Estoy por pedir por internet capacitores multicapa porque no los consigo por ningun lado en mi zona. Recomiendo Electronica Liniers para los que son de argentina.
> Sino no hay drama... gracias.



En las primeras paginas, alguien sibio un PCB ampliado que deja mas espacio entre pistas, tambien esta la fusion de este con otro ampli, que supuestamente trae menos complicaciones respecto a la bobina, que en ese caso no interviene en el lazo de realimentacion.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fusion-ampli-25w-escalable-1200w-ejtagle-ucd-46157/

Para el metodo de la plancha me trajo algunos inconvenientes el PCB original, pero perfeccione ese metodo y ahora me salen bien, aqui esta como lo hago yo 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/539287/ _

Saludos...


----------



## ixak1

Miguel Ivan dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal, queria que me expliquen bien como armar la bobina de 3uH, Muchisimas gracias.



Palabras de un principiante para otro: 

lee los documentos, son 30uH, viene una pagina para el calculo de la bobina pero básicamente tienes que dar vueltas de alambre magneto al rededor de algo...  el núcleo, ya sea de aire o de algún material especifico. 

Lo que todavía no entiendo bien es como calcular el calibre de los hilos cuando quiero emplear varios. quiero probar diferentes tipos de bobinas, incluso toroidales.


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Que opinan de este nucleo para el inductor http://mexico.newark.com/epcos/b64290l674x830/ferrite-ring-core-36x23x15-n30/dp/01M7094 es material N30 que soporta hasta 400kHz, pero soportara la corriente para una configuracion de 625 WRMS sobre 8 ohm??

saludos


----------



## pacotachuela

ixak1 dijo:


> Palabras de un principiante para otro:
> 
> lee los documentos, son 30uH, viene una pagina para el calculo de la bobina pero básicamente tienes que dar vueltas de alambre magneto al rededor de algo...  el núcleo, ya sea de aire o de algún material especifico.
> 
> Lo que todavía no entiendo bien es como calcular el calibre de los hilos cuando quiero emplear varios. quiero probar diferentes tipos de bobinas, incluso toroidales.



Lo que yo hice... fue darle 44 vueltas de un alambre de cobre esmaltada de 1,45mm (15AWG) a un nucleo de aire (cilindrico) que lo saque de un hilo encerado. Bueno, quedan dos capas de 22 vueltas... lo medi con un medidor de inductancias y me dio 30.5uH. El diametro es de 2.65cm y el alto de 3cm.
Vos tenes que tener como datos inductancia (30uH), diametro (2.65cm en mi caso), alto (3cm en mi caso) y la medida del alambre (15AWG en mi caso)

http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm <--- el enlace compartido anteriormente y yo le agregue dos vueltas mas. Espero haya sacado tu duda


----------



## Mslbrll

pacotachuela dijo:


> Nose si podrias subir el PCB para poder editar algunas pistas... porque con el metodo de la plancha me quedan muy finas y al pasarle el fibron hago que se toquen...
> Estoy por pedir por internet capacitores multicapa porque no los consigo por ningun lado en mi zona. Recomiendo Electronica Liniers para los que son de argentina.
> Sino no hay drama... gracias.



pacotacuela, fijate en micro electronica, ahi tienen capacitores multicapa, y con respecto al pcb, usa el metodo plancha pero en vez de imprimir en una hoja comun, fijate en alguna casa que haga ploteos, compra el vinilo mas barato que haya y utiliza el papel donde viene pegado, es una especie de papel encerado, el mismo de las figuritas o los stickes (el que se descarta), lo imprimis sobre ese lado y queda joya, el toner no llega a pegarse del todo y la transeferencia se hace 100% no queda nada en el papel, eso si, cuando hagas presion con la plancha no le des mucho porque aplastas el toner y lo corres, dale calor y poca presion, espero que se haya entendido.


----------



## Miguel Ivan

Hola que tal? Miren estube haciendo un informe de precios y la verdad que me MATARON con los transformadores, ósea el precio que me pasaron solo por los dos, me alcanza para comprar una potencia mas grande. La verdad no vengo a quejarme sino a preguntar si alguien sabe de alguna casa en capital que venda tratos baratos o toroidales, sino para reemplazar el modelo por una fuente switching. Desde ya muchísimas gracias al que me aclare la duda


----------



## ixak1

Miguel Ivan dijo:


> Hola que tal? Miren estube haciendo un informe de precios y la verdad que me MATARON con los transformadores, ósea el precio que me pasaron solo por los dos, me alcanza para comprar una potencia mas grande. La verdad no vengo a quejarme sino a preguntar si alguien sabe de alguna casa en capital que venda tratos baratos o toroidales, sino para reemplazar el modelo por una fuente switching. Desde ya muchísimas gracias al que me aclare la duda



Yo lo compré usado; lo sacaron de un mini componente sony ..  el trafo da hasta 12 amp y da +-30v y +-50v ..  el transformador pesa 6.5kg  .. y me lo dieron en $150 mx, algo asi como 10 euros, probado y en perfecto estado; dónde tu vives no hay dónde vendan cosas viejas de electronica ? podrías comprarlo tambien en un taller dónde los bobinen, o por internet ( pero si e visto que son caros ) .. suerte ! 

Saludos !


----------



## eliseo123

para ejtagle. muchas gracias por este post, ya tengo todos los componentes con los cambios que especificas al principio para las distintas potencias, lo armare en 600w y 8om, encuanto tenga resultados los publico y subo fotos, de nuevo muchas gracias a ejtagle y a todos los demas que estan alludando.


----------



## David Cruz

Hola, que opinan de esta bobina? podria funcionar?
http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=sGAEpiMZZMv126LJFLh8y0ZU1yFJpeCJEhSF/iomB40=


----------



## ixak1

David Cruz dijo:


> Hola, que opinan de esta bobina? podria funcionar?
> http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=sGAEpiMZZMv126LJFLh8y0ZU1yFJpeCJEhSF/iomB40=



No es muy pequeña? aparte es de 30mH (aun que abajo dice 30uH... ) y la necesitas de 30uH..  que son valores no muy cercanos  .. en el pdf viene como calcularla, es TAN simple.. 

Saludos


----------



## ixak1

Pues por fin terminé el UCD y lo probé, es genial poder tener volumen alto sin disipadores, a menos en los mosfet  .. hice la version de +-50, pero lo alimento con +-42.5v y pues pobremente hice lo que pude con la calidad de los componentes que pude conseguir localmente, pero tal ves haga un pedido y sabiendo los componentes que se me complican los comprare por internet...  agrego algunas imagenes por si alguien quiere verlas y me agradaria que opiniones pudieran darme, consejos etc etc..  
aparte otra cosita; yo no noté ningun plop al encender, quizá algo pequeño a veces pero muy leve, lo que si noto es un eterno sonido de "SSSS!" que se escucha más en los twiter, ya busqué en el post algunos motivos pero uds que me pueden decir ? hice la bobina lo más exacto posible etc etc  ..  pero cuando bajo el volumen de la fuente de audio el sonido desaparece.
Opciones: 
1.- Mal construida/calculada
2.- Ruido desde la fuente (descartado)
3.- Distancia entre la bobina y el amplificador ?







Los componentes que usé, algunos se ven desde aqui.






Ese es el filtrado provicional que hice, de 3300uF a 63v, ya los tenia, pero aun así no le subí mucho por miedo a quemar los mosfet 





La parte de abajo; no es facil soltar algo tan pequeño con un cautín como el mío 






Esa es la bobina, 24 vueltas según recuerdo, del calibre 17awg.

Bueno, hay las opiniones son bien recibidas, estoy feliz porque a la primera funcionó. .


----------



## ejtagle

Si el ruido desaparece al bajar el volumen de la fuente de audio... pues... el ruido viene de la fuente de audio! --- No es el amplificador


----------



## Mslbrll

ixak, fijate que unos post atras postee algo aprecido que me apso a mi, es como dije eduardo, es la fuente de sonido.


----------



## ixak1

ejtagle dijo:


> Si el ruido desaparece al bajar el volumen de la fuente de audio... pues... el ruido viene de la fuente de audio! --- No es el amplificador



OK, lo escribi mal, ahí va: 
cuando tengo volumen en la fuente de audio el ruido esta ahi, presente; baje o suba el ruido es el mismo. Peeeero ! si lo bajo totalmente el ruido desaparece, siendo el ruido lineal o sea que no aumenta ni disminuye.
Ahora bien, descarté la fuente porque tengo otro amplificador con un tda7294 el cual no mete nada de ruido, bueno no lo escucho jeje. 

En un rato voy a probar con mi laptop aver que sale y voy a alejar más la bobina y a ver que más le hago.

Mslbrll estoy en tarea de buscar tus post para leerlos. 

Saludos !


----------



## MAGNETRON27

en mi caso hay mucho HUMM, aun poniendo el volumen a cero, y sin conectar nada a la entrada del UCD si subia el volumen aumentaba algo ese ruido, quitando el cable de señal de la placa el ruido no se va, y cortocircuitando lo mismo, un nivel bastante molesto, asta para el menos purista del audio, al final no lo solucioné y tengo el proyecto parado, creo que no tiene solucion, ya cambie 3 veces de trafo, puse el banco de capacitores de filtrado nuevecito de paquete, cambié el puente de diodos, revise la masa en estrella, puse cable para esa masa en estrella de 25 amperios, el que se usa para el circuito de alimentacion de los hornos y vitrocerámicas, por reducir la resistencia, no me sirvio de nada, las inductancias las medi, una me da 29uh y la otra 27uh, todo bien, no hay calentamientos excesivos, ni voltaje a la salida, en fin, yo me di por vencido.


----------



## djwash

*ixak1* quedate tranquilo que no te estas quedando sordo...

Cortocircuita la entrada del ampli, si el ruido desaparece sabes que la bobina esta bien, al menos.

No tiene nada que ver que en otro ampli no aparezca el mismo ruido, ya que este ucd y el 7294 son MUY diferentes.

Puede que no sea concretamente la fuente audio, sino una especie de "incompatibilidad" directa con el ampli al no tener un preamplificador de por medio, quizas sea por un tema de impedancias o algo asi, no soy experto pero probe con varias fuentes de sonido y los resultados no fueron iguales ni dependieron del tipo o calidad de la fuente.

Probe con una notebook con placa de sonido pedorra y "sss", placa de sonido on-board 7.1 buena para grabaciones y sss, sound blaster audigy casi imperceptible sss, le puse un pre sin tonos de por medio y chau sss. Fijate en ESP.


----------



## ixak1

djwash dijo:


> *ixak1* quedate tranquilo que no te estas quedando sordo...
> 
> Cortocircuita la entrada del ampli, si el ruido desaparece sabes que la bobina esta bien, al menos.
> 
> No tiene nada que ver que en otro ampli no aparezca el mismo ruido, ya que este ucd y el 7294 son MUY diferentes.
> 
> Puede que no sea concretamente la fuente audio, sino una especie de "incompatibilidad" directa con el ampli al no tener un preamplificador de por medio, quizas sea por un tema de impedancias o algo asi, no soy experto pero probe con varias fuentes de sonido y los resultados no fueron iguales ni dependieron del tipo o calidad de la fuente.
> 
> Probe con una notebook con placa de sonido pedorra y "sss", placa de sonido on-board 7.1 buena para grabaciones y sss, sound blaster audigy casi imperceptible sss, le puse un pre sin tonos de por medio y chau sss. Fijate en ESP.



Bueno acabo de poner en practica lo que me has dicho; lo conecte desde otra fuente y el ruido bajo bastante, tambien el volumen bajo un poco pero a menos el ruido se fue, hice esto porque ( que tonto no se me ocurrio antes verdad ) desconectando el cable de la fuente el ruido se va, no necesite hacer un corto ahí para darme cuenta.

Por otro lado, será que el risado en el filtrado me esta metiendo ruidos ? solo tenia condensadores de 3300uf, y cuando le subo pues hace el chasquido de que no pueden. 
Tambien probare con los de 10000uf a ver que tal. 

Genial el ampli no calienta nada practicamente jejeje XD.Gracias ejtagle!
Saludos !


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

ejtagle ¿por qué no en lugar de utilizar el diferencial de transistores utilizar circuitos integrados , por ejemplo.


----------



## Ratmayor

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:


> ejtagle ¿por qué no en lugar de utilizar el diferencial de transistores utilizar circuitos integrados , por ejemplo.


Ahora que lo mensionas, me he sentido tentado a usar el LT1016 para aprovechar su salida negada, pero supongo que no ha de ser muy facil conseguirlo... 

Tambien se pudiera usar una compuerta logica para crea los pulsos opuestos, pero creo que eso generaría mas tiempo muerto...


----------



## ejtagle

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:


> ejtagle ¿por qué no en lugar de utilizar el diferencial de transistores utilizar circuitos integrados , por ejemplo.



¿ Algún difrerencial integrado que soporte más de 40 volts de diferencia de tensión ?  -- Compuertas... => Más tiempo muerto todavía...


----------



## Ratmayor

Sería muy complejo usar un comparador diseñado a partir de componentes discretos? En mis haberes creo tener el diagrama de uno hecho con 2N5401 y 2N5551, usado en un amplificador UCD, nunca lo he simulado, pero que se podria usar como referencia...


----------



## hulkashraf

HI all if we use output coil more than 30uh will it effect the ucd or is it fine?
Regards


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

compañeros del foro saludos, tengo una pregunta el LM311 lo puedo alimentar con diodos zener de 3.6 voltios o es critico ese valos de diodos de 3 voltios?


Gracias de antemano


----------



## Mslbrll

hulkashraf dijo:


> HI all if we use output coil more than 30uh will it effect the ucd or is it fine?
> Regards



U need change the value of the 1.5uf capacitor to get the rigth frecuenci cut.


----------



## marke20

Mslbrll dijo:


> U need change the value of the 1.5uf capacitor to get the rigth frecuenci cut.



However, I remember Ejtagle once said that a value of +/-15% of the specifications wouldn't affect at all the right operation of the amplifier.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

De cualquier manera recuerdo que Ejtagle una vez comento que con un valor de +/-15% de los valores especificados no afectarian el funcionamiento del ampli.

Me acuerdo porque yo lo pregunte


----------



## ixak1

Bueno segun leí algunos tramos donde hablan acerca de un protector de parlantes entiendo que no se puede usar cualquiera en este amplificador, vi por ahi que ejtagle combino un par de circuitos y lo simulo, pero ya no encontre continuidad, creo que usaban un opto-aislador (creo) .. etc etc.. 
pero encontre este http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_protector.php ..  ok, como los que comentan que no se pueden usar, creo por el relé, pero no logro entender porqué no funcionaría, si basicamente es detector dc ( transistores ) y corta los relés, asi como no-plop, alguien podría explicarme ? :$


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ese tipo de proteccion utilizo yo, y no tenia idea de que no servia cualquiera, es con reles y transistores


----------



## djwash

El problema se da cuando el rele usado en el sistema de proteccion no es capaz de manejar la potencia del ampli, es posible que se queden pegados/fusionados los contactos internos del rele al presentarse una falla masiva en el amplificador.

Como recomendacion te podria decir que no uses los reles que salen en esa pagina, usa unos mas grandes, o evita usar los mas chicos (los azules de la pagina), esos pueden ir hasta potencias de 150W a 200W. Puedes complementarlos con fusibles, en caso de falla del rele, te queda el fusible como ultimo recurso.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

en mi caso son relés que soportan 25 amperes, es un circuito de proteccion original de una etapa de potencia  comercial y nunca se quedan pegados, funciona bien.Solo hay que mirarlos, son enormes y ademas la carcasa es transparente, se puede apreciar lo gruesos que son los contactos.


----------



## ixak1

Bueno, yo no espero tener más de 400w, no tengo bocinas para esa potancia ( todavía ) .. tengo una pero aun me queda más claro el porqué del optoacoplador que vi por ahí, entonces usaré esa protección con relés grandes  de hecho la fuente que tengo alimentando da -50v.-30v0+30v.+50ac .. y la tengo conectada al 30+30ac, rectificado 42.5+42.5vdc, la compre en $200mx y según esto la retiraron de un modular sony genezi, o algo parecido; por cierto ¿que opinan de ella? con banda de cobre y todo, me dijeron que entregaba unos buenos 12 amp, mide 10cm*10cm*9cm el nucleo, el bobinado sale unos 3cm de cada lado despues del nucleo, e incluye fusibles y todo , creen que pueda alimentar otro amplificador con ella aun que no sea la maxima potencia ? bueno ya me desvie jaja.. armare ese circuito con relés y a ver que sale  gracias !! 


Saludos !


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

ingeniero Tagle y compañeros del foro saludos, les pido la ayuda de decirme si el mosfet (BUK533-60A) me sirve para el amplificador con fuente de +/- 40 ya que tengo 10 de estos, mi duda radica en que este mosfet no tiene internamente un diodo Zener sino un diodo rapido?




De antemano les agradesco.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

les pido disculpa a los compañeros del foro por la pregunta que hice, se me habia olvidado que en el primer pagina el ingeniero ejtagle explico ese tema


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Saludos compañeros del foro y un sinceras felicitaciones al Ingeniero Eduardo José Tagle doy fe que este amplificador arranca a la primera, buen sonido y buena potencia.
Pero cometí un error corríjanme si estoy mal utilice los mosfet  (NTB18N06L) vdss 60v,rdson 100 mhom,15 Amperios y alimente la tarjeta con las componentes para +-40v con una fuente de  +- 43v con la serie (bombilla de 100W) el voltaje bajaba a 38.6v hasta ahí todo bien le conecte y encendido suave sin ningún ruido la bombilla prácticamente ni encendía el filamento le conecte el audio y muy buen sonido parlante de (6 ohm 60w) el inductor lo hice como me indico  Jesús herney calentaba casi nada lo podía poner hasta la lengua que no me quemaba el disipador lo mismo un calentamiento menos que tibio hasta ahí todo bien .
Hasta que TATATATANNNNNNNNN  lo conecte directo a la red y boom explotaron los mosfet, y se dañaron el DZ2 12v, el IR2110, DZ3 3.3v y si no estoy mal el LM311, creo que este fue mi error no recordé que en las primeras páginas se hablo de el voltaje para mosfet pequeños Max +-20v.
Otra duda que tengo es los diodos 1N5819 deben medirme con el tester digital entre 160 y 180 mv en un solo sentido estos los desmonte de una fuente de PC para los que no los han conseguido van con el trafo EE19 claro no todas las fuentes los traen y al medirlos me marcan así desmontados  de la placa?
El diodo (UF4004) lo puedo reemplazar por  (BYV28-150) que problema habría si utilizo (D1, D2, D3) de 3 Amperios y no de 1 Amperio?
Tengo a la mano 5  mosfet  irf630, vdss 200v, rdson 0.40ohm, 9A me servirán para prueba?
Si no estoy mal el inductor de aire está bien no creo que se haya dañado, pero bobine dos núcleos cada uno de 15 uh (T80 Verde claro-Azul) de núcleo de PC  los voy a colocar en serie.
Mi satisfacción fue que suena muy bien este amplificador y estoy armando otra tarjeta les agradezco me orienten en estas dudas.

Gracias por compartir sus experiencias del Amplificador


----------



## Mslbrll

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> Saludos compañeros del foro y un sinceras felicitaciones al Ingeniero Eduardo José Tagle doy fe que este amplificador arranca a la primera, buen sonido y buena potencia.
> Pero cometí un error corríjanme si estoy mal utilice los mosfet  (NTB18N06L) vdss 60v,rdson 100 mhom,15 Amperios y alimente la tarjeta con las componentes para +-40v con una fuente de  +- 43v con la serie (bombilla de 100W) el voltaje bajaba a 38.6v hasta ahí todo bien le conecte y encendido suave sin ningún ruido la bombilla prácticamente ni encendía el filamento le conecte el audio y muy buen sonido parlante de (6 ohm 60w) el inductor lo hice como me indico  Jesús herney calentaba casi nada lo podía poner hasta la lengua que no me quemaba el disipador lo mismo un calentamiento menos que tibio hasta ahí todo bien .
> Hasta que TATATATANNNNNNNNN  lo conecte directo a la red y boom explotaron los mosfet, y se dañaron el DZ2 12v, el IR2110, DZ3 3.3v y si no estoy mal el LM311, creo que este fue mi error no recordé que en las primeras páginas se hablo de el voltaje para mosfet pequeños Max +-20v.
> Otra duda que tengo es los diodos 1N5819 deben medirme con el tester digital entre 160 y 180 mv en un solo sentido estos los desmonte de una fuente de PC para los que no los han conseguido van con el trafo EE19 claro no todas las fuentes los traen y al medirlos me marcan así desmontados  de la placa?
> El diodo (UF4004) lo puedo reemplazar por  (BYV28-150) que problema habría si utilizo (D1, D2, D3) de 3 Amperios y no de 1 Amperio?
> Tengo a la mano 5  mosfet  irf630, vdss 200v, rdson 0.40ohm, 9A me servirán para prueba?
> Si no estoy mal el inductor de aire está bien no creo que se haya dañado, pero bobine dos núcleos cada uno de 15 uh (T80 Verde claro-Azul) de núcleo de PC  los voy a colocar en serie.
> Mi satisfacción fue que suena muy bien este amplificador y estoy armando otra tarjeta les agradezco me orienten en estas dudas.
> 
> Gracias por compartir sus experiencias del Amplificador




Arma todo de nuevo, con respecto a los reemplazos no creo que haya problema, pero eso si, no uses los nucleos de pc usa el inductor de aire, a mi no me genera ninguna interferencia aunque ponga la bobina directamente sobre la placa.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Mslbrll saludos y gracias por la orientacion, me queda la duda sobre si los diodos 1N5819 con el tester digital debe medir entre 150 y 180 mv?
me podrias regalar los datos de como armaste tu inductor de nucleo de aire para asi tener otra opcion para hacer las pruebas ya que a ti te funciono bien.



Gracias


----------



## Mslbrll

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> Mslbrll saludos y gracias por la orientacion, me queda la duda sobre si los diodos 1N5819 con el tester digital debe medir entre 150 y 180 mv?
> me podrias regalar los datos de como armaste tu inductor de nucleo de aire para asi tener otra opcion para hacer las pruebas ya que a ti te funciono bien.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias



El inductor lo hice sobre un tubo de pbc (los de agua, o mejor dicho desague) de 2" de diametro al que enrrolle 27 vueltas de 4 alambres de 0.5mm de seccion enroscados entre si para formar 1 solo. Lo ideal seria que le des 31 vueltas, a mi me quedo corto el alambre, le calcule mal, pero no presenta ruido a la salida asi que lo deje asi..

Con el tema de los diodos no te entiendo bien que es lo que estas midiendo.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Mslbrll saludos y gracias por la orientacion del inductor, referente a los diodos 1N5819 es que al medirlos fuera de la placa osea desmontados en mis manos con el multimetro en el rango donde se miden diodos me marnacan entre 150 y 180 mv, mientras que el UF4004 me marca normal como un diodo de silicio 480 y 630 mv por ejemplo. digo (mv) en ambos casos porque el multimetro en el rango de diodos mide es eso o estoy mal.
otra pregunta por si estas alimentando tu amplificador con una smps, a mi me pasa que con la smps me mete un sumbido al amplificador UCD en el foro se comento algo sobre que hay que calibrar las frecuencias de las dos tarjetas como se hace no recuerdo haber visto o se me paso leer ese post donde se explica ya que la smps con un amplificador clase AB suena excelente estabilidad total en todas las arreas (temperatura baja,voltaje preciso en + y - etc, etc)  
espero me puedan ayudar con eso de la smps que recomendaciones me dan si alguien lo hizo.


Bendiciones a todos


----------



## pacotachuela

Creo que sera mi ultima consulta antes de poner a funcionar el ampli. Pedi los capacitores multicapa a Electronica liniers de 63v o mas. Cuestion que me mandaron de 50V diciendome que tenian un 20% de tolerancia y que no habria problema en que los someta a 57V (AMPLI DE 400W a 4Ohms). 
Es esto cierto, con una tolerancia del 20% tendria 10V mas, pero estarian trabajando al limite y no al valor para el que fueron fabricados. * Corregidme si me equivoco*
La otra es que no conseguí capacitores de mica como pide y puse uno de cerámica, tendría consecuencias en ruido o algo por el estilo, de ultima lo podría cambiar por uno de poliester, pero de mica no consigo en los comercios cerca de mi ciudad. 

Muchas gracias, tengo el amplificador casi terminado, me falta una aprobación de esto para no meter la pata, estuve mucho tiempo tratando de conseguir las cosas.


----------



## Mslbrll

Depende que capacitores, pero no me convence nada lo que te dijeron, por algo hay capacitores de 63v


----------



## ixak1

Mslbrll dijo:


> Depende que capacitores, pero no me convence nada lo que te dijeron, por algo hay capacitores de 63v



Las tolerancias son del +-20% ¿no? yo use de 50v pero trabajo a 42.5v y va rete bien .

planeo hacer la version 80+80 para el subwoofer .


----------



## ejtagle

... las tolerancias se aplican al valor , no a la tensión de trabajo ...


----------



## ixak1

ejtagle dijo:


> ... las tolerancias se aplican al valor , no a la tensión de trabajo ...



Ahm! si lo dices por mi comentario anterior, pues me referia al valor, pero creo no lo expresé bien


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Ingeniero Ejtagle saludos, tengo una duda sobre la SMPS de ricardodeni habra que subirle el filtado por rama de la salida minimo a 4.700MF o con los 1.000MF por rama que tiene sera suficiente para una tarjeta de +40 y -40,200W a 4ohm.






Saludos y Gracias por el amplificador que nos compartio una Joya de sonido.


----------



## Cacho

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> Ingeniero Ejtagle saludos, tengo una duda sobre la SMPS de ricardodeni...


A ver...
¿Estás pidiéndole que se ponga a estudiar un diseño de otro para adaptarlo a tus requerimientos?

¿Y si consultaras en el hilo de esa fuente que mencionás?
Te doy un par de consejos para cuando lo hagas: Primero, calculá el rendimiento que tiene así como está la fuente, y segundo, explicá detalladamente cuánta corriente pensás pedirle y qué valor máximo de ripple considerás admisible. Con eso y los cálculos que habrás hecho usando los datos del post de Fogonazo sobre cómo calcular fuentes tenés para plantear tu duda en ese otro tema, NO acá.

Con un poquito nomás de esfuerzo vas a ver que quizá sólo necesites que alguien confirme tus cálculos, y es muy probable que ni siquiera necesites preguntar 

Saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Para cacho saludos me disculpo si la pregunta pareciera un poco floja de fundamentos , pero hago una aclaración el Ingeniero Ejtagle recomendó que también podríamos usar de esta fuente SMPS de ricardodeni para este amplificador y también de la de mnicolau aumentándole un poco más la potencia, es evidente que nuestro maestro analizo estas fuentes SMPS y yo en el post #2715 una página atrás comente sobre esta fuente que la tengo  en funcionamiento y que la he probado con otros amplificadores de forma muy satisfactoria y me ha dado buenos resultados pero con el UCD del Ingeniero Ejtagle tengo problemas de batido frecuencias al parecer, en este foro se ha comentado de calibrar frecuencias de las tarjetas pero nadie que no creo que se haya pasado leerlo lo realizo, y como estoy seguro que el maestro Ejtagle no recomienda nada sin haber puesto su conocimiento para dar sus respuestas , por tal motivo le pregunto por esta fuente recomendada por él.
Otra cuestión es que son pocos los compañeros del foro que  tienen funcionando este excelente amplificador con SMPS y la pregunta que hice no fue por saber si tenía o no la potencia que necesito ya que se que esta más que sobrada sino por los detalles que me presenta en el UCD y las recomendaciones de Ejtagle hasta la mas mínima es de importancia.


Gracias y conste esto es solo un comentario no es una discusión.


----------



## 0110110h

Ha alguien le a explotado el capacitor de bootstrip del IR2110? Resulta que lo tengo alimentado con +-67V y al cabo de 10 o 15 min de funcionamiento a menos de la mitad de la potencia el capacitor explota. Aclaro uso capacitores electrolíticos de 10uF/16V. Mi duda es, sera por exceso de tensión? o de corriente?? recién la semana que viene voy a poder probarlo de nuevo pero seria bueno saber de antemano cual es el problema por que cada ves que explota se quema el UF4007 y el IR2110 :/


----------



## Tacatomon

0110110h dijo:


> Ha alguien le a explotado el capacitor de bootstrip del IR2110? Resulta que lo tengo alimentado con +-67V y al cabo de 10 o 15 min de funcionamiento a menos de la mitad de la potencia el capacitor explota. Aclaro uso capacitores electrolíticos de 10uF/16V. Mi duda es, sera por exceso de tensión? o de corriente?? recién la semana que viene voy a poder probarlo de nuevo pero seria bueno saber de antemano cual es el problema por que cada ves que explota se quema el UF4007 y el IR2110 :/



Yo uso condensadores de 100V Low ESR. Jamás en las pruebas me ha estallado. Cámbialo por uno de más voltaje de trabajo y si se puede, Low ESR o 105ºC


----------



## 0110110h

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo uso condensadores de 100V Low ESR. Jamás en las pruebas me ha estallado. Cámbialo por uno de más voltaje de trabajo y si se puede, Low ESR o 105ºC



Para que me quede mas claro, usas Electrolítico 10uF/100V low ESR verdad??
Acá no consigo low ESR por lo que voy a probar con tres electrolíticos de 10uF/25V en paralelo...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

0110110h dijo:


> Para que me quede mas claro, usas Electrolítico 10uF/100V low ESR verdad??
> Acá no consigo low ESR por lo que voy a probar con tres electrolíticos de 10uF/25V en paralelo...



Te fijaste que pudiste insertar incorrectamente el condensador en la placa???que te confundieras con la polaridad?lo digo porque en dicha placa no es que este muy clara la posicion correcta del condensador, te tienes que fijar bastante para no equivocarte, ami no me ha pasado, pero pudo haberme pasado si no me fijo bien.


----------



## Tacatomon

Con que digan mencionen "105ºC" basta. Procura ser generoso con el voltaje de trabajo. Lo que intentas hacer también sirve.

Saludos!!!


----------



## 0110110h

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Te fijaste que pudiste insertar incorrectamente el condensador en la placa???que te confundieras con la polaridad?lo digo porque en dicha placa no es que este muy clara la posicion correcta del condensador, te tienes que fijar bastante para no equivocarte, ami no me ha pasado, pero pudo haberme pasado si no me fijo bien.



si ese no es el problema ya he armado varios pero ninguno con +-67V



Tacatomon dijo:


> Con que digan mencionen "105ºC" basta. Procura ser generoso con el voltaje de trabajo. Lo que intentas hacer también sirve.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Por lo menos son 105ºC y voy a probar con tres en paralelo a ver  como se desempeñan


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pues el mio lo tenia alimentado con 65+-, y no me paso eso con los condensadores


----------



## 0110110h

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> pues el mio lo tenia alimentado con 65+-, y no me paso eso con los condensadores



que capacitores usas??


----------



## ejtagle

Cambiá el UF4004 por un MUR140 ... Suena a excesivo ripple en el capacitor... y suena a diodo de bootsttap (el UF4004) de muy mala calidad... Tiene que ser ultrarápido, eh, y tiene que soportar 2xVCC (en tu caso, 2x67v = 134v al menos)


----------



## 0110110h

gracias por responder ejtagle. Puede ser eso ya que uso unos UF4007 que me salieron sospechosamente baratos, voy a probar primero con un solo capacitor de 10uF/16V y el MUR140 o de ultima un con BYV26 que son muy buenos pero caros $2,5 cada uno!! jaja. Saludos y gracias!


----------



## pacotachuela

Arranco en la primera prueba, lo metí sin poner focos en serie ni nada, con un transformador de +/-40[V] y 2[A]. Lo que si tengo mucho ruido. Tomare los consejos anteriores porque la prueba fue hecha al aire con desprolijidad. Si alguien me dice como subir fotos en miniatura por favor, busque en el foro y no encontré tutorial del mismo (se que no tendria que preguntar en este post).
Muchas gracias, después iré aumentando la potencia de la misma a ver donde llego. Abrazo Ejtagle y gracias por el proyecto.


----------



## 0110110h

ejtagle dijo:


> Cambiá el UF4004 por un MUR140 ... Suena a excesivo ripple en el capacitor... y suena a diodo de bootsttap (el UF4004) de muy mala calidad... Tiene que ser ultrarápido, eh, y tiene que soportar 2xVCC (en tu caso, 2x67v = 134v al menos)



Tal cual ejtagle, era problema del UF4007, lo cambie por un BYV27200 de 2A/200V y un tiempo de recuperación de 25ns , sin cambiar el capacitor de 10uF/16V anduvo de maravilla pero después por cuestiones de durabilidad le puse un C de 100uF/63V y apenas entibia. Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pues ese es el único cambio que no he hecho en mi ucd, lo tengo abandonado por exceso de ruido, mete un ripple terrible, al principio cre,i que venia de la fuente, pero no era asi, dicha fuente la probe con otro amplificador bien distinto y era perfecta, 40000uf por rama,no metia nada de nada de ripple.La verdad que ahora no se si ponerme otra vez con el UCD, sigo pensando que aunque le haga ese cambio todo seguira igual.


----------



## 0110110h

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> pues ese es el único cambio que no he hecho en mi ucd, lo tengo abandonado por exceso de ruido, mete un ripple terrible, al principio cre,i que venia de la fuente, pero no era asi, dicha fuente la probe con otro amplificador bien distinto y era perfecta, 40000uf por rama,no metia nada de nada de ripple.La verdad que ahora no se si ponerme otra vez con el UCD, sigo pensando que aunque le haga ese cambio todo seguira igual.



Te recomiendo algo que me ha dado excelentes resultados. Implementa una etapa de entrada diferencial para la señal con un tl074 ó un tl072 seria así:






Mucho cuidado!! con las masas de cada componente:

--Las masas para R17, R18, R22 y la señal de entrada a la etapa diferencial tomalas de la masa de la señal de entrada original del UCD.

--Para obtener los +-15V yo implemento dos reguladores zener y debes tomar las masas de estas fuentes con dos cables distintos uno para +15V y otro para -15V, directo desde la masa de retorno del parlante en la placa del UCD.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

el ruido lo genera incluso cortocircuitando la entrada, no es cosa del cable de entrada ni de la fuente de la señal, el problema está en el propio circuito UCD, me di cuenta que bajando el offset dicho ruido disminuia considerablemente, pero se seguia escuchando igual, mas que en cualquier amplificador de mala calidad, aparte está tambien que el muy dichoso se volvia inestable cuando le pedia un poco mas de la mitad de la potencia que debe entregar, y todo causado por las autooscilaciones, de todas formas me da igual, sigue sin convencerme la clase D, ésta fue creada para meter ruido (me refiero para dar mucha potencia) y la verdad que ningun amplificador clase d que he escuchado me convence, en agudos todos se quedan, se saturan facilmente en esa frecuencia y ademas dan un sonido un tanto metalico, cosa que no me gusta para nada, este amplificador me vendria bien para graves, pero no poseo una buena fuente de alimentacion, y adquirirla y terminar dicho amplificador me sale mas caro que comprarlo ya hecho, ademas para graves ya tengo 3000watios clase H, ahora mismo solo necesito una etapa para agudos, no es necesaria mucha potencia, y claro está que no le voy a confiar esa tarea a un clase D, es mas, asta un clase A me valdria, lo malo seria el peso de la etapa, asi que me quedo con la confiable clase AB que en los tiempos que corren se han hecho muchas mejoras con respecto a la calidad, la eficiencia me trae sin cuidado, si con una etapa me quedo corto pillo otra mas, con la clase D no pasa eso, pero no me agrada, antes la calidad que la eficiencia, es muy probable que me este equivocando algo con la clase D, pero tampoco dispongo de tanto dinero como para comprarme una etapa de las buenas buenas de esa clase y ademas las pocas que he visto funcionar las destinaban para sub, graves, medios graves y en alguna ocasion medios, asi que me  quedo con lo de siempre, y la clase H para graves!!!jeje.


----------



## 0110110h

Si t queda algo de ganas proba con este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fusion-ampli-25w-escalable-1200w-ejtagle-ucd-46157/

anda a la una, yo hice una pote de 600Wrms + 600Wrms en 4 ohm con dos de estos y una SMPS y la calidad de sonido es superior por mucho a la de un clase AB y ni hablar de los graves!! por dios se me mueven los pulmones jajaja. Saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ahi *QU*eria llegar,para graves son buenos, pero en agudos se quedan,tengo etapas clase D para graves de 900 watios y buen damping, pero para agudos no es necesaria potencia bruta.

es necesario el minimo de distorsion, soy acordeonista, y asta el momento la tasa de distorsion del clase D no me gusta, como tampoco me gusta el color que le dan las valvulas a mi acordeon.


----------



## Mslbrll

Magnetron, seguramente tu oido es mas fino que el resto, ya por el echo de ser musico, pero te digo algo, este amplificador no distorciona ni un poco, los graves los muebe de manera tremende como asi los agudos, nunca escuche algo asi. Es una lastima que no puedas hacer andar este ampli, la verdad me sorprendio mucho.


----------



## 0110110h

Hay tres cosas que me hicieron fanático de la clase D autooscilante, una los golpes que entregan, para música techno es lo más, imposible volver a la clase AB, la segunda es el hecho que a máxima potencia un canal de 600Wrms solo baje la tensión de la SMPS en 1V y la tercera es el sonido perfectamente cristalino que entregan


----------



## MAGNETRON27

como siempre lo que yo siempre digo, para graves es buena, es cierto el control que tienen, pero para la voz ni por asomo, no me gusta la coloracion que dan, está mas que comprobado.Me gusta ese bajo percutante que dan, pero nada mas, la voz y los agudos no y no y no, muy metalico, yo toco el piano, el acordeon diatonico y canto en una coral clasica, y puestos a elegir prefiero la clase a y la clase ab, aunque tenga que depender de 100 amplificadores, claro está que para graves y sub prefiero clase D, pero nada mas.

Y dejo bien claro que no soy "audiofilo", yo no ando con esas chorradas, es mas, para mi acordeon paso olimpicamente de un ampli valvular, ese tipo de amplificador lo considero modulo de efectos.
Tambien es cierto que me gusta la musica electronica, y claro está que para ese estilo no hace falta gran equipo de sonido, es todo sintetico.

Y me reafirmo, aunque no seamos capaces de superar el rango de 20-20000hz(en algunos casos es mas extenso)el resto de frecuencias tambien cuentan aunque no se escuchen.

"los Árboles nos impiden ver el bosque"


----------



## Mslbrll

Magnetron, por eso te decia, el oidio de un musico escucha otras cosas que el oido comun no, el tuyo esta entrenado el nuestro no. Pero mas halla de eso, mi padre tambien toca el piano, y el escucho las etapas UCD y segun el no escucho nunca algo mejor. Yo creo que ams que el oido son gustos de cada 1.

Magnetron me surge una duda, tu escuchaste este UCD? o tu experiencia se basa en otros UCD?


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo solo les comento una cosa. Cuando probé el Primer UCD (Que hasta ahora sigue vivo) No pude diferenciarlos de los clásicos amplificadores Clase AB. El audio amplificado que emiten a mi juicio es completamente Igual.

Solo llegue a escuchar agudos caídos cuando probé con ciertas bobinas de Aire.

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas 
estoy experimentando con las protecciones para este aparatito. hace un tiempo eduardo explico y posteo un circuito de anti pop que se basaba en el shutdown del ir2110 . mi pregunta es : alguien armo este circuito y le funciono correctamente? 
ya que lo arme y el circuito no cumple ninguna funcion al parecer. lease no elimina el pop al encendido y apagado. ademas tengo un consumo elevado en la rama negativa por lo que se me enciende la serie y me calienta el bc548 del circuito mencionado

saludos


----------



## pedro1958

Hola Magnetron ,

en la clase D hay amplificadores Magnificos , existe una variante es la clase T ¡¡¡¡

son toda una referencia , se oyen mejor que todos , es clase D pero la marca de estos kits

es tripath ( por eso clase T )  trabajan a 650khz , imaginate como manejan los agudos , y los medios altos que son , dificiles de reproducir ,  tu que estas por el viejo continente date una vuelta por aca , y si te haces de uno nos platicas a ver si cambias de opinion en cuanto a la calidad de la clase D,      http://shop.41hz.com/shop/item.asp?catid=38&itemid=653 

yo en lo personal , compre unos modulos TA0104a  en el año 2000 y siguen trabajando bien y el sonido es superior en todos los rangos checa esto ...

no por esto digo que este ampli UCD se escuche mal ,  realmente se escucha magnifico 
solo existe un ruido , de fondo , leve pero molesto al fin , y como dices estoy de acuerdo contigo aun cortocircuitando la entrada , se escucha , solo logre quitarlo asi , y aclaro esto me funciono a mi ,ok despues del filtro normal , le agrego otro filtro , fuera del circuito , bobina de aire  30uH con capacitor de 680n , y se ve claramente en el osciloscopio como desaparece todo ruido sale limpiecito el audio .  

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

pedro1958 dijo:


> Hola Magnetron ,
> 
> en la clase D hay amplificadores Magnificos , existe una variante es la clase T ¡¡¡¡
> 
> son toda una referencia , se oyen mejor que todos , es clase D pero la marca de estos kits
> 
> es tripath ( por eso clase T )  trabajan a 650khz , imaginate como manejan los agudos , y los medios altos que son , dificiles de reproducir ,  tu que estas por el viejo continente date una vuelta por aca , y si te haces de uno nos platicas a ver si cambias de opinion en cuanto a la calidad de la clase D,      http://shop.41hz.com/shop/item.asp?catid=38&itemid=653
> 
> yo en lo personal , compre unos modulos TA0104a  en el año 2000 y siguen trabajando bien y el sonido es superior en todos los rangos checa esto ...
> 
> no por esto digo que este ampli UCD se escuche mal ,  realmente se escucha magnifico
> solo existe un ruido , de fondo , leve pero molesto al fin , y como dices estoy de acuerdo contigo aun cortocircuitando la entrada , se escucha , solo logre quitarlo asi , y aclaro esto me funciono a mi ,ok despues del filtro normal , le agrego otro filtro , fuera del circuito , bobina de aire  30uH con capacitor de 680n , y se ve claramente en el osciloscopio como desaparece todo ruido sale limpiecito el audio .
> 
> Saludos



Nombrar una clase """T""" Solo por trabajar a 650KHz???? q*UE* descaro, que nombres van a surgir cuando trabajen a 1MHz ó 1GHz dentro de unos años.........


----------



## Mslbrll

Gente, estoy por conseguir los nucleos T106-2 de kitsandparts, ahora me queda calcular las vueltas de los alambre, si bien hay varios post de gente que los tiene echos ya, me surguio la pregunta de a que frecuencia corta el filtro de salida? por encima de los 20khz? osea es un pasa bajo ed 20khz? Perdon si digo alguna burada.


----------



## Mslbrll

Gente, creo que compre mal, segun el el datasheet del toride que compre, T106-2, trabaja entre 1 y 30 mhz, habra problemas al usarlo como filtro??


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Mslbrll saludos, te sirve ese toroide la mescla (2) esta por encima (Mhz)de lo que se necesita para este amplificador en (Khz). es mas por hay vi sugerencia de hacerle un (GAP) al toroide asi no se saturaria pero lo puedes trabajar asi como esta.


----------



## Tacatomon

El T106-2 no tiene ningún problema en ser usado. En esa Mezcla es Innecesario un Gap. Una excelente opción.

Saludos!


----------



## Mslbrll

Ufff gracias gente, cuando me llegue el toroide posteo como fueron lso resultados de kitsandparts.


----------



## pedro1958

hola mslbrll

el inductor t106-2  es el mas comunmente usado en amplificadores clase d de alta calidad

inclusive los famosos amplificadores clase " T " que menciono algunos post atras es el mismo 
ahi en la hoja de datos ( pdf ) viene este inductor en este tamaño trabaja bien a 500 watts
y en estos amplis trabajan a 650 khz . como referencia estos amplis traen estos toroides con 28 vueltas y dan 18 uH con alambre esmaltado #16 awg 

pero si necesitas mas potencia pega uno sobre el otro y asi juntos metes el alambre y duplicas la capacidad de corriente , ojo si se usa asi solo tienes que poner la mitad de vueltas que uno solo para la misma capacidad de uH  pero mejor checalo con inductimetro 

buena compra 

aunque unos usan nucleo de aire , por ser mas lineal y no se satura nunca 
saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

Los quise conseguir para experimentar un poco, no por otra cosa, gracias por la info gente.


----------



## bonen121

Hola ejtagle!
soy un estudiante y me interesa mucho el diseño de amplificadores clase D pese a que sinceramente no se mucho sobre el tema. vi tu publicación sobre el amplificador de 25W a 1250W y en seguida pense que me prodrias ayudar a resolver algunas inquietudes sobre un amplificador clase D de 10W:
tengo entendido que pára un clase D es necesario el PWM ¿este se podria hacer con el timer 555? y si es asi ¿me podrias explicar como diseñar el PWM? (el funcionamiento)
muchas gracias!
entendere si por falta de tiempo no me puedes ayudar.
!Bendiciones¡


----------



## Helminto G.

en este mismo foro hay un tema acerca de un clase D con 555 (educativo) y en google otro tanto de informacion...


----------



## bonen121

Helminto G. podrías citar el articulo o foro (de un clase D con 555 (educativo) )
Gracias!


----------



## Helminto G.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/uso-famoso-ne555-lm555-amplificador-audio-38427/

(el buscador no muerde...)


----------



## crazysound

Mslbrll dijo:


> Gente, estoy por conseguir los nucleos T106-2 de kitsandparts, ahora me queda calcular las vueltas de los alambre, si bien hay varios post de gente que los tiene echos ya, me surguio la pregunta de a que frecuencia corta el filtro de salida? por encima de los 20khz? osea es un pasa bajo ed 20khz? Perdon si digo alguna burada.


Hola viejo, dónde conseguiste esos núcleos?

Saludos....


----------



## Mslbrll

Crazy, los compre en kitsandparts, te venden los nucleos y te los mandan, los compre con paypal, estoy esperando que me lleguen, no me dio nuimero de tracking por ser un packete chico, cuando me llegue pongo una guia o mas datos.

Tambien vi en digikey que venden la bobina ya armada de 10 a 40 uh si mal no recuerdo, es solo comprarla del valor que quieras y ponerla.


----------



## franz leonel

me he encaminado en el proyecto quizá ya es muy tarde pero llevo ya mucho tiempo analizándolo y la verdad aca en Bolivia el precio es accesible lo funcionare con la fuente de mnicolau de 1kw y 200wrms/8 que consejos me darían respecto el diseño de la bobina final sobre toroide que núcleo y que dimensiones son para la versión de 1250 w  con otra fuente de 5000w y la primera


----------



## jesus herney

Un cordial saludo saludo Amigos del foro, quiero compartir un poco de mi experiencia durante el proceso de montaje de este amplificador ucd. el 12 de marzo de este año 2011 donde por primera vez conecte un solo modulo y me funciono a la primera, y asta hoy 16 de octubre de 2011 donde doy por terminado mi amplificador, tuve muchos inconvenientes y uno de ellos era el inductor y gracias al amigo pedro donde explico como hacerla de manera fácil, lo otro el tema de los condensadores multicapa se discutió mucho aquí sobre ellos y finalmente termine usando varios condensadores cerámicos de 100 nanos porque aquí en Colombia no se consiguen los multi capa, y por ultimo el problema de hacer trabajar las dos etapas en estéreo en un mismo gabinete y este fue el mas duro, termine probando varios pre y nada los ruidos seguían allí unos mas audibles que otros pero ahí estaban. después de tanta batalla termine entorchando los cables que salen de la fuente a cada una de las etapas conectando los disipadores con un cable y una resistencia de 3.9 ohm en serie y la fije al chasis lo mismo hice con el otro disipador y de los terminales para cada uno  los parlantes también coloque de el cable negativo un cable a el chasis con la resistencia de 3.9 ohm, importante esto no colocar las tomas a masa directamente si no que usar una resistencia para cada masa probé con resistencias de 10 ohm pero la que mas me gusto fue la de 3.9ohm, y para completar otro truco también es usar un control de volumen doble de 50k entre el pre y cada una de las etapas ajustar el nivel de volumen adecuado y dejarlo dentro de el gabinete también conectado a masa de la parte metálica de el volumen al chasis con la resistencia de 3.9 ohm, los cables de entrada devén quedar también aislados de el chasis. de esta forma logre quitar todos esos ruidos molestos ahora giro las perillas en cualquier sentido y no hay presencia de lluvia como anteriormente.
Gracias al ingeniero etjtagle por este aporte estoy muy contento y agradecido por este amplificador clase D, gracias a los compañeros del foro que compartieron ideas y experiencias sobre este amplificador.
dejo unas fotos en mi álbum de fotos titulada ´´mi ucd terminado`` están en mi perfil


----------



## Tacatomon

Excelente trabajo Jesus Herney. 
Yo no he dado por terminado mi proyecto con los Tres amplificadores UCD. Por cuestiones de trabajo y cambios en el dolar, no he logrado hacer un pedido de componentes a USA para terminar los amplificadores. Están en camino un par de filtros de Red y están pendientes aún los pre-amplificadores balanceados para cada amplificador UCD. El proyecto de un amplificador UCD Estéreo y un Mono aún sigue vivo.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Mslbrll

franz leonel dijo:


> me he encaminado en el proyecto quizá ya es muy tarde pero llevo ya mucho tiempo analizándolo y la verdad aca en Bolivia el precio es accesible lo funcionare con la fuente de mnicolau de 1kw y 200wrms/8 que consejos me darían respecto el diseño de la bobina final sobre toroide que núcleo y que dimensiones son para la versión de 1250 w  con otra fuente de 5000w y la primera



Si queres que ande a la primera, no reemplaces nada, hacelo tal cual el pdf del primer mensaje, tomate todo el tiempo del mundo en armarlo, hace la placa lo mejor posible. 

Pero te recomendaria arrancar con la etapa en menos potencia con +-30v una cosa asi, una vez que veas como funciona, ahi si te largas con mas potencia.

Con respecto a la bobina, hacela de aire, busca un post de pedro donde dice como la hizo.


----------



## franz leonel

gracias por la respuesta Mslbrll

ahora estoy trabajando el diseño de la placa para serigrafia ya a máxima potencia con los componentes ya en mis manos para que todo tenga su lugar que dimencion de carriles me recomienda para la potencia de 1250w ya en un proyecto a futuro por que si o si me encamino al de +-40 v

a y felicidades a jesus herney por el excelente trabajo que realizo tomare muy en cuenta los pequeños detalles para mi proyecto


----------



## Mslbrll

Franz, hay un programa para calcuolar el ancho de pistas, fijate si en este hilo esta publicado.

Gente, les dejo el PCB de ejtagle en formato EAGLE, es una copia exacta del pcb publicado en el pdf original de eduardo solo que esta en este formato por si alguno quiere modificarlo a gusto, lo realize ya que no encontre ningun pcb echo sin modificaciones, osea con los componentes originales, sin protecciones, intente hacerlo de la manera mas exacta posible, pero al ser diferentes programas se complico un poco, las unica diferencias//mejoras son: 

El capacitor de entrada C9 y al conector de entrada le realize un loop de maza para encerrarlo, tal como estaba en el no ucd, 

Agrege 3 TP (test Point) para testear las tenciones de zenner

Las resistencias deberian entrar correctamente (7.5mm).

Con el capacitor de salida C4 ahora deberia haber mas espacio no lo probe por falta de tiempo, pero deberia entrar mejor.

Los componentes en el pcb tienen sus nombres originales, me falto ponerle el valor.

Aclaro que el *PCB NO ESTA PROBADO*, estoy un poco enquilombado con el trabajo y se me complica hacer el pcb.

Si ven que fallo algo no duden en decirmelo o directamente subir el pcb si se animan.

Saludos y espero conmentarios.


----------



## hulkashraf

He construido este UCD y funciona bien, pero está dando ruido he cambiado las bobinas para muchos, pero sigue recibiendo el mismo ruido, ¿hay alguien que me pueda ayudar en este sentido.


----------



## joryds

hulkashraf dijo:


> He construido este UCD y funciona bien, pero está dando ruido he cambiado las bobinas para muchos, pero sigue recibiendo el mismo ruido, ¿hay alguien que me pueda ayudar en este sentido.



Hola hulkashraf, tu amplificador clase d esta alimentado con una fuente conmutada ?
por que con una fuente lineal es silencioso.

saludos.


----------



## hulkashraf

No, no es alimentado por SMPS estoy usando la fuente de alimentación convencional.


----------



## Mslbrll

Que tipo de ruido tenes? es constante con y sin entrada de señal? fotos del montaje? tenes osciloscopio?
Pone mas datos, como lo realizaste, materiales que usaste, reemplazos.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo abandone el proyecto por completo, a causa del ruido, y he estado observando que a una gran mayoria os pasa igual, probe de todo y nada, por eso lo abandone.


----------



## tupolev

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> yo abandone el proyecto por completo, a causa del ruido, y he estado observando que a una gran mayoria os pasa igual, probe de todo y nada, por eso lo abandone.


Muy de acuerdo con  MAGNETRON27, hice lo mismo hace mucho, es un circuito para experimentar con la clase D, no para disponer de un amplificador para casa ó directo.

Saludos


----------



## Miguel Ivan

Hola que tal? Miren no es por nada eh, pero agradeceria si los que dicen que tienen ruido, pueden especificar que tipo de ruido, porque si es muy pequeño, parecido a un zumbido, les aviso que la mayoria de las potencias que tengo, lo tienen. Y para los que siguen el proyecto, prueben con aislar las bobinas y el transformador, debido a su interferencia en los campos magneticos., yo lo hice y se redujo mucho el ruido.
Un saludo, suerte.


----------



## lisandro_maciel

tupolev dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo con MAGNETRON27, hice lo mismo hace mucho, es un circuito para experimentar con la clase D, no para disponer de un amplificador para casa ó directo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola, no hay duda de que este circuito es muy bueno para experimentar con la clase D.
FUNCIONA!, y muy bien. 
No hay que pensar que para eliminar los ruidos en un clase D solo se van a tiener que tomar los mismos recaudos que en un tipico AB o A, además de esos, hay que agregarle todos los recaudos como si se trabajara con potencia en RF.

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Alguien tiene formulas o alguna regla para calcular cuanta capacidad ponerle a la salida de la fuente en función de la tensión de alimentación y la potencia que se desea sacar a un ampli clase D?? Aclaro que mi duda se refiere a fuentes SMPS y no las lineales comunes y solo amplificadores clase D por lo que la capacidad requerida debería ser mucho menor que en un clase AB alimentado con una fuente lineal.

He buscado por todos lados y no he encontrado nada de información respecto de este tema tan importante, por lo que me he visto forzado a ir agregando mas capacidad hasta llegar al nivel deseado de potencia, lo cual es una tarea sumamente engorrosa y deteriora la PCB cada ves que tengo que desoldar y volver a soldar sin nombrar el dinero gastado en capacitores inútilmente.


----------



## Nicog17

Hola, quería comentarles que tengo el amplificador andando a +-40v, funciona muy lindo, cuando compre los MPSA92 para poder alimentarlo con +-80v comento como funciona con esa alimentación.. Además pregunto como hago para reducir lo más posible los 10V que tengo de voltaje en la onda sinusiodal después del inductor (lo veo con el osciloscopio a ese voltaje). 
Agradezco al Ingeniero Tagle por el circuito, y a Mslbrll por poder facilitarme los núcleos T106-2 para poder hacer el inductor.
Subo imágenes del circuito, y del inductor.. más adelante cuando esté terminado y en el gabinete (que ya lo tengo armado, bieen caserito, pero lindo) muestro como queda.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/s6301809.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/s6301808.jpg/

Desde ya, gracias a todos..


----------



## Mslbrll

Me alegro que te hayan servido. 
De cuanto es la bobina y el capasitor de salida?

PD: los mosfets estan sin aislacion del disipador?


----------



## ejtagle

0110110h dijo:


> Alguien tiene formulas o alguna regla para calcular cuanta capacidad ponerle a la salida de la fuente en función de la tensión de alimentación y la potencia que se desea sacar a un ampli clase D?? Aclaro que mi duda se refiere a fuentes SMPS y no las lineales comunes y solo amplificadores clase D por lo que la capacidad requerida debería ser mucho menor que en un clase AB alimentado con una fuente lineal.
> 
> He buscado por todos lados y no he encontrado nada de información respecto de este tema tan importante, por lo que me he visto forzado a ir agregando mas capacidad hasta llegar al nivel deseado de potencia, lo cual es una tarea sumamente engorrosa y deteriora la PCB cada ves que tengo que desoldar y volver a soldar sin nombrar el dinero gastado en capacitores inútilmente.



La fórmula exacta es muy complicada, pero, se puede aproximar usando las fórmulas básicas de los capacitores:

C  = Capacidad en farads
V  = Ripple de la Tensión de salida de la fuente en Volts
Q  = Carga en Coulombs
I   = Corriente en ampers que consume el ampli
t   = tiempo en segundos = 1/Fsw
Fsw= frecuencia switching de la fuente conmutada
Vcap = tensión que cae en forma interna en el capacitor debido a su resistencia interna (ESR) en ohms
Rcap = Resistencia interna (ESR) del capacitor
F


C * V = Q  
Q = I * t

y además, hay que tener en cuenta la resistencia interna del capacitor (ESR)

Vcap = I * Rcap

Despejando
C = (I * t) / V


Luego, la regla es ... elegir algún capacitor (o varios en paralelo) que soporten la corriente máxima de ripple que pide el ampli... Luego, calculamos V (ripple) de salida de la fuente como:

V = (I * Rcap) + I / (C * Fsw)

Si el ripple es mayor al 10% de la tensión de salida de la fuiente, hay que aumentar C


----------



## Nicog17

Mslbrll dijo:


> Me alegro que te hayan servido.
> De cuanto es la bobina y el capasitor de salida?
> 
> PD: los mosfets estan sin aislacion del disipador?



La bobina y capacitor son como están en el diagrama, capacitor de 1,5µF, bobina de 30µH; Según el programa me daba 47 vueltas sobre un núcleo, pero como apilé 2 núcleos le enrollé 23,5 vueltas. La frecuencia de oscilación del UCD está en 123KHz aproximadamente.
Los mosfets están aislados del disipador, solo que no se alcanzan a ver, ya que tienen el tamaño justo, pero procuré que no se toquen mosfets y disipador..


----------



## Mslbrll

Prova con bobina de 20 o 22uh capacitor de 1uf y C3 a 100p, pero igualmente me parece demaciado tener 10v de offset.....


----------



## carlosjofernandez

hola muchachos, yo realicé el otro ampli de ejtagle, el de 200w ucd , no tuve problemas de ruido de ningun tipo, a mi parecer hay que tener muy en cuenta la bobina, para ayudar a los que necesiten les dejo una pagina donde pueden descargar un soft para calcular varias cosas, una es un calculador de bobinas o sea inductores con nucleo de aire , el programita es muy util.
http://www.miscel.dk/MiscEl/miscel.html


----------



## 0110110h

ejtagle dijo:


> La fórmula exacta es muy complicada, pero, se puede aproximar usando las fórmulas básicas de los capacitores:
> 
> C  = Capacidad en farads
> V  = Ripple de la Tensión de salida de la fuente en Volts
> Q  = Carga en Coulombs
> I   = Corriente en ampers que consume el ampli
> t   = tiempo en segundos = 1/Fsw
> Fsw= frecuencia switching de la fuente conmutada
> Vcap = tensión que cae en forma interna en el capacitor debido a su resistencia interna (ESR) en ohms
> Rcap = Resistencia interna (ESR) del capacitor
> F
> 
> 
> C * V = Q
> Q = I * t
> 
> y además, hay que tener en cuenta la resistencia interna del capacitor (ESR)
> 
> Vcap = I * Rcap
> 
> Despejando
> C = (I * t) / V
> 
> 
> Luego, la regla es ... elegir algún capacitor (o varios en paralelo) que soporten la corriente máxima de ripple que pide el ampli... Luego, calculamos V (ripple) de salida de la fuente como:
> 
> V = (I * Rcap) + I / (C * Fsw)
> 
> Si el ripple es mayor al 10% de la tensión de salida de la fuiente, hay que aumentar C



Gracias de nuevo ejtagle! Es interesante como se ve en la fórmula que el ripple depende casi exclusivamente de la resistencia interna de los capacitores, voy a probar alimentando con +-71V en 4ohm y 3*1000uF en paralelo por cada rama que si saque bien los cálculos debería andar bien, el tema es que bueno si he aprendido algo es que en la practica uno se lleva muchas sorpresas, espero no sea el caso. Tengo que hablar primero con un conocido para que me preste un par de columnas de 2*15" para probar el ampli a full y comento como anduvo.
Saludos!


----------



## carlosjofernandez

gente, tengo una duda, yo arme el otro proyecto, el 200w ucd y todavia sigo teniendo problemas con la salida del lm311 la cual siempre me dispara un mosfet u otro, con un preset en cuenta de r1 apenas puedo alcanzar un equilibrio para que los driver entreguen los 10V en las bases de lo mosfet( puenteando la pata 3 con +4.7 -3V ) y sin conducir cuando esta en reposo. Lo que quiero saber si este ampli tiene ese problema o la salida del lm311 trabaja diferente en esta placa. El otro ampli ya me tiene cansado con ese tema y creo que voy a desarmar ese y voy a hacer este. Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> gente, tengo una duda, yo arme el otro proyecto, el 200w ucd y todavia sigo teniendo problemas con la salida del lm311 la cual siempre me dispara un mosfet u otro, con un preset en cuenta de r1 apenas puedo alcanzar un equilibrio para que los driver entreguen los 10V en las bases de lo mosfet( puenteando la pata 3 con +4.7 -3V ) y sin conducir cuando esta en reposo. Lo que quiero saber si este ampli tiene ese problema o la salida del lm311 trabaja diferente en esta placa. El otro ampli ya me tiene cansado con ese tema y creo que voy a desarmar ese y voy a hacer este. Gracias



Yo puedo darte fe de que si lo armas tal como está en el diagrama original, con los componentes lo más originales posibles y de una manera correcta, va a funcionar.

Saludos.

PS: La metodología de pruebas del comparador son las mismas en este diseño.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/215592/ _


----------



## Mslbrll

No hagan cosas raras, el ampli anda joya original.


----------



## Marcelojulian

Hola a todos, soy marcelo de Bahia blanca, muy bueno este proyecto y el post. Les comento que arme 2 amplis (estoy trabajando desde el año pasado) siguiendo este diseño. Luego de trabajar un poco esta completo, y funcionando. Esta alimentado con +-50v, fuente lineal, trafo de 400va, 20000 uf por rama. Ademas tiene un pre con lm1035. El tema es que anda impecable en 4 y 8 ohm cuando alimento un ampli solo. cuando lo pongo estereo, funciona, pero aparece una especie de distorsion, en graves, que se nota, pero distorsion que a veces es mas notoria, y otras no , en el mismo tema. Tome todas la precauciones que se me ocurrieron pero asi sigue. Mono 10 puntos, estereo 6-7. Si les parece subo fotos para que vean la distribucion. Muchas gracias a todos por los aportes, especialmente al creador del circuito. Saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

Me parece que te quedas corto con los amperes......


----------



## djwash

Sube fotos!! Y si, puede que andes corto con los amperes...


----------



## Marcelojulian

Aca les dejo algunas fotos. La placa que se observa detras del ampli, es la del filtro. Con 3 capacitores MKP 0,47uf en paralelo encima, y  3 inductores semiblindados de 68 uH en paralelo debajo, la placa es doble faz, tiene un plano de tierra









pd: no logro hacer que se vean las imagenes, pero con boton derecho se puede acceder a ellas


----------



## djwash

El trafo me parece que anda medio corto.

El error que veo que se comento mas de una vez, son los cables desde la fuente a los amplis, deben ser lo mas gruesos posibles, evitar borneras de plastico con tornillo porque estas tienen las patas demasiado finas, es mejor usar unas de chapa que atraviesan la placa con un tornillo, o soldar el cable directamente a la placa, el cable tiene que ser superior a 2.5mm2, por lo menos yo he usado esa medida y he tenido problemas.

Hasta se hablo de usar un caño de cobre , medi la tension *en cada amplificador* a plena potencia y decime si tenes caida en alguna de las ramas...

PD: muy prolijo tu montaje te felicito.


----------



## Tacatomon

Si las tienes alojadas en un Hosting Externo, Al enlace Directo, agrégale la etiqueta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Así serán visibles.


----------



## Marcelojulian

Lo extraño, es que 1 sola placa alimentada, en 4 ohm, y a 3/4 de volumen, suena perfecto. La distorsion , es podriamos decir sutil, y aparece cuando pongo a andar ambos canales a la vez. Es como un sonidos que raspa los graves.


----------



## djwash

Extraño o no, esos cables son muy finos, medi si tenes caida de tension en la fuente y en los amplis a plena potencia, te apuesto que la tension cae en los amplificadores y en la fuente no...


----------



## Tacatomon

Por extraño que parezca, no veo las imágenes...


----------



## djwash

Ahi paso un ánima y las acomodó.


----------



## Cacho

Acomodé las imágenes de tu post Marcelo.
Ahora vas a tener que venir al próximo asado que hagamos, ¿eh? 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Ok´s. Una ánima con mucha paciencia XD

Concuerdo con DjWash. Aparte de que se ve algo pequeño el trafo, los cables se quedan cortos. Consigue cable de mayor sección y entorchados entre si Muy Muy bien. Eso ayuda mucho a bajar las distorsiones por EMI que pueden colarse por los amplificadores. No olvides de acompañar a esos electrolíticos de filtrado con más condensadores de desacoplo. 100p, 100n y 1uF.

Es un muy buen montaje. Los propios amplificadores no requieren mucho espacio y eso ayuda.

Saludos!


----------



## Marcelojulian

Gracias por arreglar lo de las imagenes, Cacho. Avisen lo del asado si estoy por alla...


----------



## SERGIOD

Marcelojulian dijo:


> Aca les dejo algunas fotos. La placa que se observa detras del ampli, es la del filtro. Con 3 capacitores MKP 0,47uf en paralelo encima, y  3 inductores semiblindados de 68 uH en paralelo debajo, la placa es doble faz, tiene un plano de tierra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pd: no logro hacer que se vean las imagenes, pero con boton derecho se puede acceder a ellas



Se ven con un acabado muy profesional te felicito
y el transformador de que amperaje esy tanbien cuanto voltaje te da


----------



## Marcelojulian

Gracias Sergiod. Supuestamente 35+35 10 amper, le hice hacer un terciario de 18v 1 amper para el pre y otras. En continua esta en los +-48,5


----------



## crazysound

Hola Marcelo, algunos que han tenido problemas de ruido comentan que usan fuentes separadas para cada ampli (con el mismo trafo). Tal vez eso te sirva.

Saludos.....


----------



## raulin1966

ejtagle dijo:


> Bueno, he aquí la próxima encarnación de un amplificador UCD, pero esta vez sólo con mosfets canal N, escalable de 25Wrms (o menos) a 1250Wrms) ... ! -- Esta vez, estamos aprovechando, que al menos , acá en Argentina, el IR2110 se está consiguiendo a buen precio, y eso hace posible no volverse loco con drivers de mosfet discretos, y usar sólo mosfets canal-N... Y de paso, el amplificador anda a la una!
> 
> Aclaremos que esto es una prueba de concepto en la que se han omitido muchas de las características deseables en amplificadores de alta potencia, como protecciones y fusibles que quedarán a cargo del lector.
> El objetivo principal de este proyecto es acercar un amplificador Clase D a quienes no tengan experiencia con este tipo de circuitos y una de las reglas más importantes en su diseño fue el simplificarlo al máximo posible y usar sólo componentes comunes, de bajo costo y fáciles de conseguir para todos.
> 
> Queda también como ejercicio para el lector, con qué alimentar este monstruito, si es que realmente quieren llegar a su potencia máxima ... (una idea, la fuente que posteó mnicolau se podría potenciar para llegar a 1000W o más ) ...
> 
> En el PDF está el diagrama, la placa, y el listado de materiales. Hay, al lado del diagrama, una tabla con los valores de los componentes a emplear para diferentes potencias.
> 
> He especificado como mosfets los IRFP250 ... No son los únicos posibles... Para menores potencias, podrían usarse mosfets mucho más baratos de canal N. Por ejemplo, si la tensión de alimentación nunca superará los +/-20 volts, se podrían emplear los IRFZ44, o para 200Wrms sobre 4/8 ohms, el IRF640 ... Simplemente, mosfets más chicos calentarán más.
> 
> En relación al disipador, realmente, hay que ponerlo... Y el motivo es muy simple: Aunque este amplificador tiene una eficiencia teorica del 97%, a 1250Wrms , eso implica 37W de disipación en los mosfets, por lo que requieren disipador.
> Sin embargo, por ejemplo, para sacales 200Wrms, la potencia disipada en los mosfets será 6W en cada uno, por lo que unos simples clips podrían andar bien. Simplemente, coloquen una lámina de aluminio como disipador... Y recuerden que esta vez, ambos mosfets tienen que ir aislados del disipador con micas y arandelas aislantes... Pero el TIP NO DEBE ir aislado, porque ese transistor pone el disipador a masa para suprimir la emisión de ruido
> 
> El último tema que me queda por nombrar es el tema del inductor de salida: Debe poder soportar la corriente pico de salida del amplificador sin saturarse ni quemarse. Yo personalmente, uso 1mm² de sección por cada 4 amper de corriente (es decir, para 8A, uso un alambre de 2mm² de sección) ... Preferentemente, en vez de usar un único alambre, usen 2 o 3 en paralelo cuya sección sumada dé la sección de alambre requerida. Esto mejorará el desempeño del inductor (yo usaría, para obtener una sección equivalente de 2mm², 3 alambres de 0.66mm² de sección puestos en paralelo)
> 
> Saludos, y espero que pueda servirles.
> 
> PD1: Para aquellos que quieran mejorar el sonido aún más, recomiendo bajar las resistencias de gate lo más posible, pero ... con cuidado ... Porque si están demasiado bajas, se pueden empezar a calentar los mosfets o directamente quemarse.. Hay que ir bajando los valores de ambas resistencias lentamente, y probar si calienta o no, usando una fuente con limitación de corriente, y con el amplificador sin carga y sin señal de audio.
> 
> PD2: Si fuera posible, me gustaría que hicieran de este tema un "Destacado"... Hay muy pocos amplificadores clase D de superalta fidelidad posteados, y, realmente, creo que este proyecto podría ser muy bueno que quede para la posteridad, y que no se pierda en medio de la enorme cantidad de temas que se están abriendo de amplificador estándard clase AB o integrados , con la serie TDA,que aunque realmente son útiles para gente principiante, no aportan nada a la técnica de diseño o no tienen nada innovador... Enfin, ojalá se dé !
> 
> PD3: Muchas gracias a toda la gente que ha estado hablando conmigo últimamente sobre este tema del amplificador clase D... Muchas de las cosas habladas fueron tomadas en cuenta para este diseño ... Especialmente nombro a ricardodeni, que fué uno de los primeros en intentar la combinación IR2110+LM311 !! --- Y hay muy mucha más gente, que en mayor o menor cuantía, ha colaborado.. Perdonen si no los nombro a todos, pero, gracias por toda la colaboración que han prestado desinteresadamente!
> 
> PD4: Sí, técnicamente, cambiando los mosfets por unos aún más potentes, y de más tensión, se podrían superar tranquilamente los 1250Wrms. El límite del IR2110, es +/-250 de alimentación, e incluso, usando un IR2113 (compatible pin a pin) , podría llevarse a +-300v. Eso sí, habría que cambiar los transistorcitos 2n5401 por mpsa92, y recalcular las resistencias que disipan potencia para que no se quemen. Ni la placa ni el diagrama en sí variarían. Así, como curiosidad, con esa tensíon de +/-300v, sobre 4 ohms , podrían obtenerse 11250Wrms ... Por supuesto, asumo que aquél que se ponga a modificar los valores para obtener una potencia tan alta, sabe en qué se mete, y no me pidan asesoramiento para llegar a esos valores, porque los considero ya demasiado peligrosos como para que alguien amateur se ponga a jugar con eso, ni hablar de la fuente e potencia que haría falta!



Estube viendo este amplificador y lamentablemente en Chile no esta el integrado LM311H  se puede reemplazar por otro?

atte raulin 
Chile


----------



## SERGIOD

Raulin revisa esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/falta-aportes-direcciones-wiki-foro-30427/


----------



## Tacatomon

raulin1966 dijo:


> Estube viendo este amplificador y lamentablemente en Chile no esta el integrado LM311H  se puede reemplazar por otro?
> 
> atte raulin
> Chile



Es que NO Necesariamente tienen que ser el LM311*H*. No importa el Subfijo que tenga. Mientras sea en Encapsulado DIP-8 Basta (Y claro, ser un LM311).

Saludos!


----------



## hellfull

Podria bajar este amplificador modificando algo a que trabajara estable a 1 ohm ?
necesito este amplificador para el coche.y que trabaja a esta baja impedancia
creo que añadiendo algun mosfet mas podria. pero tendria que modificar algo mas?
quizas la bobina de salida con un hilo mas grueso.
y alguna que otra resistencia.Si no es mucha molestia, en el PDF hay una tabla con valores segun potencia, podrian decirme que valores deberia poner en esos componentes que creo que tambien son vitales para conectarlo a 1 ohm y que de pues sobre los 2000 RMS o menos.
transistores pensaba usar unos simples IRFP250N que se bancan sus 30 A cada uno.
Ya pues calcularia cuantos tengo que poner por rama.

Un saludo. 
Gracias


----------



## Mslbrll

Marcelojulian dijo:


> Aca les dejo algunas fotos. La placa que se observa detras del ampli, es la del filtro. Con 3 capacitores MKP 0,47uf en paralelo encima, y  3 inductores semiblindados de 68 uH en paralelo debajo, la placa es doble faz, tiene un plano de tierra
> 
> pd: no logro hacer que se vean las imagenes, pero con boton derecho se puede acceder a ellas



Ese ir me aperce trucho, pero si anda bien, no lo toques!!! 

hellfull, si mal no recuerdo hay gente que lo hizo andar a 2ohm, busca el post.


----------



## djwash

hellfull dijo:


> Podria bajar este amplificador modificando algo a que trabajara estable a 1 ohm ?
> necesito este amplificador para el coche.y que trabaja a esta baja impedancia
> creo que añadiendo algun mosfet mas podria. pero tendria que modificar algo mas?
> quizas la bobina de salida con un hilo mas grueso.
> y alguna que otra resistencia.Si no es mucha molestia, en el PDF hay una tabla con valores segun potencia, podrian decirme que valores deberia poner en esos componentes que creo que tambien son vitales para conectarlo a 1 ohm y que de pues sobre los 2000 RMS o menos.
> transistores pensaba usar unos simples IRFP250N que se bancan sus 30 A cada uno.
> Ya pues calcularia cuantos tengo que poner por rama.
> 
> Un saludo.
> Gracias



Primero conseguite una fuente que entregue unos 2500W RMS para andar con margen.

Entiendo que se acercan las fiestas, pero a los amplificadores no les podes poner una guirnalda de transistores asi por que si nomas, 1 ohm? consigue un parlante decente que trabaje a 8 ohm... No te lo tomes a mal, ya se hablo en este hilo y en otros sobre la idea de poner o no mas transistores en paralelo, se ha hablado en otros hilos sobre lo mismo.

Si quieres usar los simples IRFP250N, usalos y lleva este bicho al limite, a ver si te alcanzan 1250W RMS, y si no te alcanzan ve por mas, pero para eso deberas estudiar, o usar el buscador, que hay otros amplis que andan por esa potencia que dices, pero a 1 ohm... dificil...


----------



## raulin1966

ejtagle dijo:


> Bueno, he aquí la próxima encarnación de un amplificador UCD, pero esta vez sólo con mosfets canal N, escalable de 25Wrms (o menos) a 1250Wrms) ... ! -- Esta vez, estamos aprovechando, que al menos , acá en Argentina, el IR2110 se está consiguiendo a buen precio, y eso hace posible no volverse loco con drivers de mosfet discretos, y usar sólo mosfets canal-N... Y de paso, el amplificador anda a la una!
> 
> Aclaremos que esto es una prueba de concepto en la que se han omitido muchas de las características deseables en amplificadores de alta potencia, como protecciones y fusibles que quedarán a cargo del lector.
> El objetivo principal de este proyecto es acercar un amplificador Clase D a quienes no tengan experiencia con este tipo de circuitos y una de las reglas más importantes en su diseño fue el simplificarlo al máximo posible y usar sólo componentes comunes, de bajo costo y fáciles de conseguir para todos.
> 
> Queda también como ejercicio para el lector, con qué alimentar este monstruito, si es que realmente quieren llegar a su potencia máxima ... (una idea, la fuente que posteó mnicolau se podría potenciar para llegar a 1000W o más ) ...
> 
> En el PDF está el diagrama, la placa, y el listado de materiales. Hay, al lado del diagrama, una tabla con los valores de los componentes a emplear para diferentes potencias.
> 
> He especificado como mosfets los IRFP250 ... No son los únicos posibles... Para menores potencias, podrían usarse mosfets mucho más baratos de canal N. Por ejemplo, si la tensión de alimentación nunca superará los +/-20 volts, se podrían emplear los IRFZ44, o para 200Wrms sobre 4/8 ohms, el IRF640 ... Simplemente, mosfets más chicos calentarán más.
> 
> En relación al disipador, realmente, hay que ponerlo... Y el motivo es muy simple: Aunque este amplificador tiene una eficiencia teorica del 97%, a 1250Wrms , eso implica 37W de disipación en los mosfets, por lo que requieren disipador.
> Sin embargo, por ejemplo, para sacales 200Wrms, la potencia disipada en los mosfets será 6W en cada uno, por lo que unos simples clips podrían andar bien. Simplemente, coloquen una lámina de aluminio como disipador... Y recuerden que esta vez, ambos mosfets tienen que ir aislados del disipador con micas y arandelas aislantes... Pero el TIP NO DEBE ir aislado, porque ese transistor pone el disipador a masa para suprimir la emisión de ruido
> 
> El último tema que me queda por nombrar es el tema del inductor de salida: Debe poder soportar la corriente pico de salida del amplificador sin saturarse ni quemarse. Yo personalmente, uso 1mm² de sección por cada 4 amper de corriente (es decir, para 8A, uso un alambre de 2mm² de sección) ... Preferentemente, en vez de usar un único alambre, usen 2 o 3 en paralelo cuya sección sumada dé la sección de alambre requerida. Esto mejorará el desempeño del inductor (yo usaría, para obtener una sección equivalente de 2mm², 3 alambres de 0.66mm² de sección puestos en paralelo)
> 
> Saludos, y espero que pueda servirles.
> 
> PD1: Para aquellos que quieran mejorar el sonido aún más, recomiendo bajar las resistencias de gate lo más posible, pero ... con cuidado ... Porque si están demasiado bajas, se pueden empezar a calentar los mosfets o directamente quemarse.. Hay que ir bajando los valores de ambas resistencias lentamente, y probar si calienta o no, usando una fuente con limitación de corriente, y con el amplificador sin carga y sin señal de audio.
> 
> PD2: Si fuera posible, me gustaría que hicieran de este tema un "Destacado"... Hay muy pocos amplificadores clase D de superalta fidelidad posteados, y, realmente, creo que este proyecto podría ser muy bueno que quede para la posteridad, y que no se pierda en medio de la enorme cantidad de temas que se están abriendo de amplificador estándard clase AB o integrados , con la serie TDA,que aunque realmente son útiles para gente principiante, no aportan nada a la técnica de diseño o no tienen nada innovador... Enfin, ojalá se dé !
> 
> PD3: Muchas gracias a toda la gente que ha estado hablando conmigo últimamente sobre este tema del amplificador clase D... Muchas de las cosas habladas fueron tomadas en cuenta para este diseño ... Especialmente nombro a ricardodeni, que fué uno de los primeros en intentar la combinación IR2110+LM311 !! --- Y hay muy mucha más gente, que en mayor o menor cuantía, ha colaborado.. Perdonen si no los nombro a todos, pero, gracias por toda la colaboración que han prestado desinteresadamente!
> 
> PD4: Sí, técnicamente, cambiando los mosfets por unos aún más potentes, y de más tensión, se podrían superar tranquilamente los 1250Wrms. El límite del IR2110, es +/-250 de alimentación, e incluso, usando un IR2113 (compatible pin a pin) , podría llevarse a +-300v. Eso sí, habría que cambiar los transistorcitos 2n5401 por mpsa92, y recalcular las resistencias que disipan potencia para que no se quemen. Ni la placa ni el diagrama en sí variarían. Así, como curiosidad, con esa tensíon de +/-300v, sobre 4 ohms , podrían obtenerse 11250Wrms ... Por supuesto, asumo que aquél que se ponga a modificar los valores para obtener una potencia tan alta, sabe en qué se mete, y no me pidan asesoramiento para llegar a esos valores, porque los considero ya demasiado peligrosos como para que alguien amateur se ponga a jugar con eso, ni hablar de la fuente e potencia que haría falta!




hola :
Estuve viendo los componentes y habrian algunos muy similares en el comercio de Chile ya que  estamos con una profunda escasez de semiconductores componentes

los mosfet son los IRFP250  segun los datasheet aparece un diodo conectado como parte integrante del componente y en el circuito aparece el mosfet sin ese diodo

*¿ Tiene importancia relevante para el funcionamiento si el que esta en el comercio viene con el diodo incluido?*


ahora en proteus no esta en su banco de archivos el integrado LM311 pero si el LM11 que es practicamente igual

lo mismo ocurre con el driver IR2110 en proteus esta el IR2112 que se ve igual

Tambien el simulador muestra 2 tipos de IRFP250  uno con el diodo y otro sin el diodo


*Aclarar dudas por favor*

Atte Raulin 
Chile


----------



## elbausa

ola a todos quisiera que me ayudaran un poco dándome de sus concejos quisiera armar un amplificador con fet para ponerlo como amplificador de brillos y quisiera saber si el amplificador ucd del primer post me sirve ya que he visto que lo han utilizado para bajos y para medios.


----------



## djwash

elbausa dijo:


> ola a todos quisiera que me ayudaran un poco dándome de sus concejos quisiera armar un amplificador con fet para ponerlo como amplificador de brillos y quisiera saber si el amplificador ucd del primer post me sirve ya que he visto que lo han utilizado para bajos y para medios.



Que son los brillos??


Si te sirve, con muy poca potencia vas a poder manejar tus "brillos", te recomiendo que armes uno y lo pruebes, algunas personas armaron este ampli y comentaron que no les gustaba el sonido, que distorsionaba, que el sonido era muy "metalico", o que sonaba "carbonatoso" , puras subjetividades, yo arme este ampli y fuera de las ventajas de la clase D, el sonido me parecio excelente.


----------



## elbausa

djwash dijo:


> Que son los brillos??
> 
> 
> Si te sirve, con muy poca potencia vas a poder manejar tus "brillos", te recomiendo que armes uno y lo pruebes, algunas personas armaron este ampli y comentaron que no les gustaba el sonido, que distorsionaba, que el sonido era muy "metalico", o que sonaba "carbonatoso" , puras subjetividades, yo arme este ampli y fuera de las ventajas de la clase D, el sonido me parecio excelente.



los brillos me refiero a los tweeter es que quiero armar este ampli para las frecuencias altas.


----------



## djwash

Si, se a que te referis, pero eso pasa, es mejor usar el termino agudos, ya que este es un foro tecnico, todo bien, pero alguno que no sepa quizas se confunde, tambien le llaman plantas a los amplificadores de auto, por mas que le busco no le encuentro relacion, creeran que tiene dentro una planta de energia nuclear y por eso creen que entregan 15000W... Me fui del tema...


----------



## mogolloelectro

me uno al debate 
yo aporto mi opinion:
si lo puedes usar para amplificar agudos pero tienes que tener en cuenta que la bobina (o el filtro pasivo para eliminar la alta frecuencia del amplificador) es vital para ese tipo de frecuencias si lo calculas mal y el filtro no hace su trabajo se van a quemar varias bobinas y si por el contrario lo haces con un corte a menos frecuencia no te sera de utilidad por que cortara tambien los agudos
en mis ensayos con el no ucd (tl074) lo probe con un tweeter dinamico y sin bobina y el sonido era espectacular pero no duro mas de 5 minutos para quemarse (solo el iman se calento como plancha en 30 segundos) segun se es por la inductancia de la bobina y el iman que responden ante la portadora del clase d despues de hacer la bobina de el amplificador el sonido era igual de potente pero sin el recalentamiento
espero y me haya hecho entender
ps data:
Un tweeter es un transductor electroacústico diseñado para la reproducción específica de sonidos correspondientes a las más altas frecuencias (aproximadamente, las tres últimas octavas del total de diez) del rango de audiofrecuencia.
gracias wikipedia


----------



## elbausa

muchas gracias por los comentarios pues ya me he desanimado a ponerle este ampli a mis agudos


----------



## djwash

Yo lo uso tanto para graves como para agudos y va de lujo.

Si lo usas sin bobina, pueden pasar cosas raras como que se calienten los reproductores de agudos, o que al tocar ambos cables de parlante con la mano se calienten los dedos ...


----------



## elbausa

compañero podria orientarme a que inductancia debo realizar la bobina de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Puedes usar esta página como guía.

http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm

La bobina tiene que ser de aprox. 33uH (Con el condensador de 1.5uF).

En algunas pruebas, un compañero realizó pruebas satisfactorias con una bobina de 22uH y 1uF como filtro de salida (Comprobado con osciloscopio).


----------



## elbausa

Tacatomon estos datos serian para el amplificador en agudos y muchas gracias por el dato de la pagina


----------



## djwash

elbausa dijo:


> Tacatomon estos datos serian para el amplificador en agudos y muchas gracias por el dato de la pagina



Esos datos serian para el amplificador de la primer pagina de este hilo, son para usarlos en rango completo, para usar el ampli para agudos es mejor introducirle una señal acondicionada, es decir, que ya tenga el corte hecho, usando a la salida del ampli el filtro original o el que te dijo Tacatomon.


----------



## elbausa

la señal que le voy aplicar el amplificador ya viene con el corte de frecuencia para agudos. es dcir que  le coloco la inductancia que meciono el compañero muchas gracias por su colaboración


----------



## ENRIK333

hola a soy nuevo y creo que me veran por aqui seguido, el dia de ayer me encontre con este foro y alcanse a leer 27 paguinas y aun me faltan demasiadas, tengo una pequeña duda. veo que muchos no encuentran unas de las piezas y que otras quieren hacer modificacines para 2 h o hasta 1, mi muy umilde duda es.¿hacer el amplificador tal cual el pdf funciona ala primera?


----------



## Miguel Ivan

Dejen de hacer cosas raras con el amplificador, distorsionan tanto la idea original que llega a tal punto que no se entiende nada. Si queres usar el amplificador para los agudos, directamente pone un filtro pasa banda agudo a la salida y listo,


----------



## djwash

ENRIK333 dijo:


> hola a soy nuevo y creo que me veran por aqui seguido, el dia de ayer me encontre con este foro y alcanse a leer 27 paguinas y aun me faltan demasiadas, tengo una pequeña duda. veo que muchos no encuentran unas de las piezas y que otras quieren hacer modificacines para 2 h o hasta 1, mi muy umilde duda es.¿hacer el amplificador tal cual el pdf funciona ala primera?



SI! Funciona a la primera, eso se ha mencionado muchas veces...

En el caso de modificaciones ha sido por otras razones, ajenas al diseño y al pcb, si te lees todas las paginas podras decidir si hacerlo o no, pero asi como esta en el pdf funciona perfecto, en caso de que tengas problemas es posible que se hayan tratado a lo largo del tema, por eso es que se recomienda leer todo...



Miguel Ivan dijo:


> Dejen de hacer cosas raras con el amplificador, distorsionan tanto la idea original que llega a tal punto que no se entiende nada. Si queres usar el amplificador para los agudos, directamente pone un filtro pasa banda agudo a la salida y listo,



No se esta haciendo nada raro con el ampli por lo menos ultimamente, si se ha distorsionado la idea un poco pero pasara alguien haciendo limpieza...

Por otro lado es mas eficiente introducir al amplificador una señal acondicionada a nuestro gusto, ya sea para graves-medios-agudos, ademas que se ha mencionado que se pueden tener problemas al tener un filtro despues del filtro propio del amplificador.


----------



## ENRIK333

hola que tal,   aqui de nuevo, me he conseguido un transformador de salida  + - 55v rectificado y con filtros de 10000uf  por rama me de + - 80v si le meto otros 10000uf por rama me dara para la vercion 800w a 4Ω  ?

se me pasaba el trafo es de 5A.


----------



## zxeth

ENRIK333 dijo:


> hola que tal,   aqui de nuevo, me he conseguido un transformador de salida  + - 55v rectificado y con filtros de 10000uf  por rama me de + - 80v si le meto otros 10000uf por rama me dara para la vercion 800w a 4Ω  ?
> 
> se me pasaba el trafo es de 5A.



el pdf dice las tensiones y corrientes que necesita. Fijate que la corriente necesaria es MAXIMA, pero te voy diciendo que con 6A para llegar a 800watts te falta. Pensa solamente que P:IxV, entonces solo tendrias 480watts. En la parte de el rectificado si le aumentas los faradios no quiere decir que te de mas potencia el transformador. Lee en el foro un tema llamado Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Despues de meses y meses de iniciado el proyecto,de atrasos por falta de tiempo y dificultad para conseguir los componentes esta noche puedo decir...*gracias ejtagle!!!!* no se aun porque motivo a la primera volo el tip y el zener de 12v pero los cambie y las primeras pruebas son excelentes!!! al parecer no mete ruido y es increible lo poco que calienta,igual fue una prueba muy corta porque ya a esta hora tengo que irme a dormir y tampoco puedo hacer mucho ruido.

Alguien tiene ya implementado un buen sistema de proteccion para este ampli???


----------



## 5000

muchas gracias a quien ayuda a personas con dudas y no tan experta como yo je je    . parece que intentare la vercion 400w 8Ω, a buscar piezas se a dicho.


----------



## djwash

ENRIK333 dijo:


> hola que tal,   aqui de nuevo, me he conseguido un transformador de salida  + - 55v rectificado y con filtros de 10000uf  por rama me de + - 80v si le meto otros 10000uf por rama me dara para la vercion 800w a 4Ω  ?
> 
> se me pasaba el trafo es de 5A.



Te recomiendo que te pongas a leer un poco o estudiar, ya que con la semejante duda que planteaste dudo que puedas afrontar este proyecto, sin menospreciar tus capacidades, pero en serio lo que preguntas es muy basico ...

Hasta te diria que pienses bien si de verdad necesitas esa potencia, la mayoria cuando empiezan quieren gastar menos y armar el amplificador mas grande, cuando ni si quiera han tenido contacto con 100W RMS, no lo tomes a mal, por otro lado las tensiones que se manejan aqui se vuelven peligrosas en manos sin experiencia...


----------



## ENRIK333

Aqui de nuevo compañeros, gracias compañero zxeth por la ayuda estube leyendo el tema que me recomendaste  -Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio-  je je y mis dudas. bueno entonces  w=v*i   y lo que hisiste es   w=80*6 = 480    pero el trafo es  +80,  0, - 80. pero a lo que leei en el tema de fuentes w se saca con el voltaje de salida del trafo en alterna que es  55v o 55v que son 110v de extremo a extremo . no seria w=110*5    (ya que es de 5A)  = 550W,  hagan favor de corregirme  si estoy mal. porque si no soy un experto con eso de las formulas. pero de eso trata ir aprendiendo dia a dia.

compañero djwash muchas gracias por la preocupacion es verdad un experto no soy je je, aun me encuentro estudiando  y tengo mucho que aprender, y es por eso que quiero hacer todo con calma como dices leer y estudiar. claro me encuentro leyendo lo mas que puedo en el tema pero poco a poco je je. prometo tener cuidado


----------



## d0rad0

Bueno a la cuarta va la vencida, he conseguido que funcione, suena muy muy bien. He usado los IRF640 que tienen RDSon de 0,15 ohms y Imax de 18 A en TO220.







La verdad es que el disipador no calienta. Practicamente nada, no le he metido caña pues mi pareja me echa de casa.

El inductor de salida es un toroide bobinado con un multihilo:






Este si que calienta hasta el punto de que huele el cobre y no se pueden mantener los dedos. Calculo como 70 u 80 º ¿es normal?

La fuente, una SMPS dando 30+30 V para que mas, tengo sonido de sobra:






Aun no le he quitado la serie.

En pruebas me cargue un IR2110, se ve que es algo delicadito.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## djwash

Quizás se te escapo, pero se llego a la conclusión que es mejor el núcleo de aire en la mayoría de los casos, y en las primeras páginas se menciono que los núcleos amarillos de fuente de pc no sirven al no ser de ferrita, son de polvo de hierro y no se bancan la alta frecuencia, por eso se calientan aun estando a  bajo volumen.


----------



## d0rad0

Pues puede ser que se me escapara.... la verdad es que hace tiempo que me leí el tema y ahora que comentas me suena...., pero entonces se peude usar algun tipo de toroidal, o paso directamente al aire???

Edito para confirmar... es el nucleo lo que se calienta no el cobre... vamos el nucleo no se peude ni tocar....



Estoy probando con este:






Parece que calienta menos... de hecho la serie ha bajado la luz a la mitad. De hecho no estoy seguro de si calienta el cobre o el toroide....

Alguien ha probado con este??? es como de plastico, pero dentro lleva un monton de laminas de hierro muy finas formando toroide, esta a la entrada de los trafos de las fuentes ATX, y da muchos mH por espira, vamos con 7 u 8 esta dando 15 mH, imagino que saturara enseguida es lo que mas miedo me da...


----------



## Tacatomon

d0rad0 dijo:


> Alguien ha probado con este??? es como de plastico, pero dentro lleva un monton de laminas de hierro muy finas formando toroide, esta a la entrada de los trafos de las fuentes ATX, y da muchos mH por espira, vamos con 7 u 8 esta dando 15 mH, imagino que saturara enseguida es lo que mas miedo me da...



Puedes probas con bobinas de Aire. Bien hechas van bien cuando son las pruebas. Cuando decidas armar en serio el montaje y quieras agregar la pareja UCD, tendrás que decantarte por bobinas con núcleo.

Tienes un gran aliado en tu búsqueda, ese inductometro va de lujo. Necesitas encontrar toroides que alcancen una frecuencia de trabajo de alrededor de 30MHz (Y para arriba) y tengan la Permeabilidad (µ) más baja.

Otro tipo de material que puede servir, son los de tipo SenDust, aunque más difíciles de conseguir.

Un ejemplo, La Mezcla "2" de Micrometals. T106-2 es un toroide muy común. Son en color Rojo con un lado gris.

Esta gráfica no puede faltar como guía: http://www.micrometals.com/images/curves/FREQ02.GIF


----------



## Holas

Les hago una pregunta , dónde se consigue ese instrumento(el de arriba).Espero , no irme mucho del tema...


----------



## Tacatomon

En estos temas está lo que necesitas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/capacimetro-e-inductometro-15013/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/problema-lc-meter-32206/


----------



## d0rad0

Efectivamente es ese el del primer post.... Yo he montado un monton de modelos y es el que mejor funciona, para calibrarlo tengo un Condensador de 1000 Pf +-5pf, así que con respecto a precision no creo que muchos de laboratorio de ganen.

Lo complemento con un comprobador de semiconductores para los fets, bipolares, diodos, etc..... ese creo que no esta en ningun post, si estais interesados en un nuevo post explico como montarlo, este de momento lo tengo sin caja ni nada.

Respecto al inductor, el caso es que reciclo todo lo que puedo.... y mas. 

He probado con uno de aire (estoy toda la tarde probando inductores como en españa es puente, jejeje) y para mi gusto se come agudos y graves.... nose porque pero me suena mejor con el azul, este se calienta pero nada en comparación con el amarillo (en este el esmalte del cobre no huele).

Me ha sorprendido una cosa... con musica disco, cuando truenan los bajos, la serie en vez de encenderse mas se apaga???? parece que mejora el rendimiento del ampli. Comentar que lo tengo como a 1/10 o así de su volumen.



Pues mira, buscando los datos del inductor que estoy usando, resulta que es de Sendust.

http://www.pacecomponents.co.uk/pac...ores/super-mss-sendust-type-cores/ms-106125-2

http://www.pocomagnetic.com/pdf/pro-106.pdf


----------



## Holas

Si puedes , te lo agradecería(espero que no sea muy costoso).


----------



## d0rad0

El analizador para quien lo quiera:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/analizador-semiconductores-67403/#post590402


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@@d0rad0

Lo mas probable es que el inductor se sature en el foro DIYAUDIO mencionaron hacerle un gap a nucleos parecidos para soportar la corriente que maneja sin saturarse dale una leida al tema, sino te quieres meter en tanta complicacion mejor haz tu inductor con nucleo de aire.

saludos


----------



## d0rad0

Le echare un vistazo al foro diyaudio. El inductor de aire ya lo tengo hecho y probado, no me termina de gustar el sonido, para mis gusto le falta brillo al comerse agudos.

Aclaro, este montaje lo estoy haciendo para disfrutar, en Pro, tengo etapas, altavoces y mesas de sobra.

Es muy posible que jamas monte la pareja, por eso estoy cacharreando todo lo que puedo que es lo que me gusta.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Una pregunta para Eduardo o alguno que tenga una idea de que pueda pasar,el ampli funciona bien solo que R15 y R17 andan por los 85 grados,y DZ1 70 grados,el IR anda casi por los 50 grados pero creo que eso seria normal no? D1 y D2 tambien calientan,D2 no es un uf4004,es un 1n4937...alguien puede ayudarme??? 

Un detalle es que las R 15 y 17 son metal film y no de carbon porque no consegui en su momento y luego me olvide de comprar.


----------



## 0110110h

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Una pregunta para Eduardo o alguno que tenga una idea de que pueda pasar,el ampli funciona bien solo que R15 y R17 andan por los 85 grados,y DZ1 70 grados,el IR anda casi por los 50 grados pero creo que eso seria normal no? D1 y D2 tambien calientan,D2 no es un uf4004,es un 1n4937...alguien puede ayudarme???
> 
> Un detalle es que las R 15 y 17 son metal film y no de carbon porque no consegui en su momento y luego me olvide de comprar.



R15 y R17 es normal que calienten y bastante, a mayor tensión de alimentación más calientan, de ultima ponele unas de 2W. Por otro lado si DZ1 está en 70grados también debería estarlo DZ3, es difícil decirlo sin saber con qué tensión lo estás alimentando. D1 y D3 deberían calentar por igual.
Por otro lado el 1N4937 me parece lento, me figura un tiempo de recuperación inversa de 200ns, deberías usar un UF4007 o un MUR140 o MUR160 que tienen tiempos de alrededor de los 50 o 70ns.

Acabo de estar mirando el diagrama del ampli y es casi seguro que el calentamiento de D1 y DZ1 vengan de la resistencia R15, yo he tenido ese problema en varios amplificadores, lo que pasa es que uno subestima el calor que pueden llegar a emitir esas pequeñas resistencias. Lo que yo hago es soldarlas dejando unos milímetros de distancia entre el cuerpo de la resistencia y la placa de circuitos, para que el calor no se propague por la misma hacia los demás componentes.
El calentamiento del 1N4937 puede deberse en parte al mismo problema y también a que es un poco lento, fijate si no calienta también C6, si calienta es porque ese diodo no sirve.


----------



## ejtagle

0110110h dijo:


> R15 y R17 es normal que calienten y bastante, a mayor tensión de alimentación más calientan, de ultima ponele unas de 2W. Por otro lado si DZ1 está en 70grados también debería estarlo DZ3, es difícil decirlo sin saber con qué tensión lo estás alimentando. D1 y D3 deberían calentar por igual.
> Por otro lado el 1N4937 me parece lento, me figura un tiempo de recuperación inversa de 200ns, deberías usar un UF4007 o un MUR140 o MUR160 que tienen tiempos de alrededor de los 50 o 70ns.
> 
> Acabo de estar mirando el diagrama del ampli y es casi seguro que el calentamiento de D1 y DZ1 vengan de la resistencia R15, yo he tenido ese problema en varios amplificadores, lo que pasa es que uno subestima el calor que pueden llegar a emitir esas pequeñas resistencias. Lo que yo hago es soldarlas dejando unos milímetros de distancia entre el cuerpo de la resistencia y la placa de circuitos, para que el calor no se propague por la misma hacia los demás componentes.
> El calentamiento del 1N4937 puede deberse en parte al mismo problema y también a que es un poco lento, fijate si no calienta también C6, si calienta es porque ese diodo no sirve.



Totalmente de acuerdo... Valga de consejo para todos... Las resistencias de potencia deberían soldarse alejadas de la placa. Por varios motivos, incluyendo tratar de que la placa no se caliente (o queme, s es de baquelita o pertinax o epoxi), y para evitar que la soldadura de esa resistencia termine fragmentándose por ciclado térmico. Idealmente, las resistencias de potencia deberían separarse 10mm al menos, aunque puede variarse un poco


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Que grandes que son muchachos!!! la verdad se me paso por alto eso,gracias por la ayuda! ahora voy a modificar eso y despues les cuento.

pd. Lo estoy alimentando con + - 57v por ahi

Gracias *ejtagle* por semejante aporte!

Eduardo una pregunta,tenes el damping factor de este ampli???


----------



## ejtagle

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Que grandes que son muchachos!!! la verdad se me paso por alto eso,gracias por la ayuda! ahora voy a modificar eso y despues les cuento.
> 
> pd. Lo estoy alimentando con + - 57v por ahi
> 
> Gracias *ejtagle* por semejante aporte!
> 
> Eduardo una pregunta,tenes el damping factor de este ampli???



Bien armado, es aproximadamente el que dice el 1er post


----------



## Nicko_2310

Eduardo algun consejo para todos los que empesaron el proyecto pero estan con inconvenientes con RUIDO  en la salida del amplificador ????


----------



## Tacatomon

Nicko_2310 dijo:


> Eduardo algun consejo para todos los que empesaron el proyecto pero estan con inconvenientes con RUIDO  en la salida del amplificador ????



Compañero, los consejos para ir contra el ruido en todas sus variantes, están a lo largo del tema. Te invito a leer todo el tema. 

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Mat-Corr

necesito saber porque  r16 se calienta mucho y por cual la cambio?



hola a  todos soy nuevo en el foro, muy contento de pertenecer a esta comunidad de electronicos, soy fanatico a los amplificadores de gran potencia.desde hace un buen tiempo venia leyendo y siguiendo muy atento lo que se escribia en este foro pero no veia por donde participar hasta que buscandolo encontre. ojo no son faciles las instrucciones en esta pagina para poder ingresar y poder escribir.

les cuento yo arme tambien este amplificador, me costo bastante tiempo y dinero y ensayos, pero , lo logre y aprendi mucho viendo de los errores de los demas. si alguien tiene diagramas de otros amplificadores que les hayan funcionado les agradesco.

gracias a los que dia a dia escriben porque asi nos podemos ayudar entre todos.


ATTE : CARLOS A CORREA
          TECNICO EN MANTENIMIENTO Y REPARACION DE AUDIO Y VIDEO
          SENA. CALI. CCOLOMBIA.



ah y gracias al señor  ejtagle a quien no conosco pero se ve que sabe demasiado del tema. muy agradecido con usted y mis reconocimiento.


----------



## Mslbrll

Con respecto al inductor de salida, el de aire anda muy bien y es facil de hacer. Por mi parte consegui nucleos T106-2 que segun el foro de DIY Audio son ideales apra este ampli, y la verdad no note diferencia, misma calidad de audio y mismo calentamiento, pero eso si ocupan menos espacio, la unica ventaja.


----------



## Nicog17

Muchachos.. les cuento que tengo el amplificador sonando con +-80v, pero tengo graves problemas de ruido, el ruido viene desde la entrada de audio, ya que puenteando la entrada de audio del amplificador queda silencioso.. Ya probé: transformador de aislación, anillo de ferrita, capacitor de 1,5nF,  y nada :/, con la computadora, el nivel de ruido es mucho mayor, cuando conecto el celular baja considerablemente, pero aún es muy alto..
 Por el momento, está un solo módulo dentro del gabinete; las masas están en estrella; 20.000µF de filtrado por rama (40.000µF en total), cables gruesos. Moviendo la bobina de lugar, cambia un poco el ruido, pero no desaparece  es el ruido de estática, y puenteando los chasis de los equipos baja mucho, pero queda un ruido de unos 50-60hz que no se de dónde sale.
 También probé meter la bobina (que está hecha con 2 toroides T106-2 pegados juntos) en un tarrito de aluminio, y mandar este a masa para crear una jaula de Faraday, pero no sirve de mucho  
¿Alguna idea para seguir probando?  Desde ya, gracias!


----------



## d0rad0

Solo para probar, quita la toma de tierra del transformador del ampli, y de el ordenador. A mi me pasa mucho en pro, cuando conecto el portatil a una mesa que mete ruido electronico, y probe hasta con cajas de inyeccion y a veces lo hacia y otras no. Hasta que detecte que dejaba de hacerlo cuando estaba trabajando a baterias, de ahí a ver que era la toma de tierra un paso.


----------



## Nicog17

d0rad0 ya había probado con el cargador de la notebook desconectado, sin resultados..

Ahora logré eliminar el ruido, Alejando unos 10cm todo lo que sea cable de entrada de audio del toroidal, y de otros cables de alimentación.. ¿La solución para poder acercarlos más es cable blindado?, otra pregunta más, Para blindar la bobina de filtro, ¿que material es mejor? ¿Aluminio, cobre, chapa galvanizada? Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Nicog17 dijo:


> d0rad0 ya había probado con el cargador de la notebook desconectado, sin resultados..
> 
> Ahora logré eliminar el ruido, Alejando unos 10cm todo lo que sea cable de entrada de audio del toroidal, y de otros cables de alimentación.. ¿La solución para poder acercarlos más es cable blindado?, otra pregunta más, Para blindar la bobina de filtro, ¿que material es mejor? ¿Aluminio, cobre, chapa galvanizada? Saludos



En teoría mientras mejor conductor sea el metal y mas grueso, va a ser mas difícil de atravesar por las ondas electromagnéticas.


----------



## Mslbrll

Nico, no tendrías que tenes emisiones provenientes del núcleo porque usas el ferrite.

Si le estas mandando la señal directamente de la pc, notebook, mp3 o cualquier dispositivo, siempre te va a meter algo de ruido, de bajo volumen, mas en este ampli tan sensible, ponele un pre si o si, mejor si es con entrada diferencial.

Ahora si el ruido es demaciado fuerte, algo mal hay.

PD: Otra cosa que me acorde, cuando meti todo junto en el gabinete ( que todabia no termine) empezo a hacer un ruido raro cuando habia musica, como una fritura rara, no la comun y corriente, y me di cuenta que si se tocaban los cables de alimentacion, aclaro que aislados, metia un poco de ruido, asique cuidado con eso.


----------



## Nicog17

0110110h dijo:


> En teoría mientras mejor conductor sea el metal y mas grueso, va a ser mas difícil de atravesar por las ondas electromagnéticas.


Voy a probar de poner los disipadores de los televisores como aislación magnética 



Mslbrll dijo:


> Nico, no tendrías que tenes emisiones provenientes del núcleo porque usas el ferrite.
> 
> Si le estas mandando la señal directamente de la pc, notebook, mp3 o cualquier dispositivo, siempre te va a meter algo de ruido, de bajo volumen, mas en este ampli tan sensible, ponele un pre si o si, mejor si es con entrada diferencial.
> 
> Ahora si el ruido es demaciado fuerte, algo mal hay.
> 
> PD: Otra cosa que me acorde, cuando meti todo junto en el gabinete ( que todabia no termine) empezo a hacer un ruido raro cuando habia musica, como una fritura rara, no la comun y corriente, y me di cuenta que si se tocaban los cables de alimentacion, aclaro que aislados, metia un poco de ruido, asique cuidado con eso.



Emisiones fuertes provenientes del núcleo no, pero los cables de alimentación del amplificador pasan muy cerca de la bobina, y si la muevo, genera algunos sonidos agudos bastaante raros  Cabe aclarar, que me están faltando los capacitores de desacople en la etapa de filtrado.
Los ruidos ya los eliminé del todo, simplemente alejando lo que sea cable de entrada de audio de el maldito transformador toroidal  ahí estaban todos mis problemas..  Quedó muy silencioso, me sorprende la verdad  Muy buena calidad de audio a +-80v también..

Debido a que cambié los 2N5401 por MPSA92, a estos últimos les hice unos disipadores con una chapita de aluminio, para que trabajen más ''olgados'' (gusto propio, me parecía que calentaban demasiado ya los 2N5401 con +-40v, y con +-80v decidí meterle disipadores a los MPSA92) 
Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Los capacitores de desacoplo son importantes... Si estás usando núcleo de ferrite, no debería hacer falta blindaje magnético. Lo que muy posiblemente necesites sea un blindaje electrostático. Cable apantallado para la entrada de audio, caja de metal, cables de potencia retorcidos entre ellos, son algunas de las medidas contra ese problema.


----------



## d0rad0

Bueno al final me calente y he montado la pareja de la bestia.... la voy a poner en mi despacho y les estoy buscando unos buenos altavoces... unos bose 201 por ejemplo deben ser ideales...

La verdad es que me he enamorado de como suena, por eso me arranque con la pareja.

Ahora un previo (me gusta un digital que hay en el foro de pequeña señal) y poner en marcha el retardo a la conexion y desconexion para evitar el pop.... un buen gabinete y a disfrutar....

Gracias Tocayo por el ampli....


----------



## Nicog17

ejtagle dijo:


> Los capacitores de desacoplo son importantes... Si estás usando núcleo de ferrite, no debería hacer falta blindaje magnético. Lo que muy posiblemente necesites sea un blindaje electrostático. Cable apantallado para la entrada de audio, caja de metal, cables de potencia retorcidos entre ellos, son algunas de las medidas contra ese problema.



Me equivoqué en el término; sí, me refería a blindaje electrostático.
En estos días estoy haciendo esas reformas que me mencionas y subo fotos de como va quedando dentro del gabinete, Saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## rafadell

Hola gente del foro!! Les escribo porque necesito que me ayuden, arme el amplificador y cuando lo enciendo a la salda del mismo tengo la tension negativa de la fuente, si alguien le sucedio me le agradeceria si me ayudan gracias!!


----------



## djwash

Dale su merecido a esa maldita tension negativa, conectala a masa directo para que aprenda...

NO, en serio, lee todo el tema, revisa todo el ampli, vuelve a revisar, y luego vemos...


----------



## rafadell

djwash dijo:


> Dale su merecido a esa maldita tension negativa, conectala a masa directo para que aprenda...
> 
> NO, en serio, lee todo el tema, revisa todo el ampli, vuelve a revisar, y luego vemos...



Yo me e cansado de revisar y me rntro la duda si realmente funciona?


----------



## Mslbrll

rafadell dijo:


> Yo me e cansado de revisar y me rntro la duda si realmente funciona?



Es encerio la pregunta??


----------



## electroconico

rafadell dijo:


> Yo me e cansado de revisar y me rntro la duda si realmente funciona?





Revisa bien pana!

Ese ampli jala a la primera con los componentes correspondiente , hay varios componentes que venden piratas como los transistorsitos que actuan como shift level y aún mas los mosfet y el driver.Revisa bien o de plano comienzalo de cero para descartar algún problema del pcb.

Saludos y feliz navidad!


----------



## d0rad0

rafadell dijo:


> Yo me e cansado de revisar y me rntro la duda si realmente funciona?



yo he conseguido que  funcione a la primera 2 veces, despues de 5 placas. Hay que ser muy pero que muy escrupuloso con la placa y funciona.

Mirate el post 121 de comprobaciones. Empiezapo ahí


----------



## Mslbrll

rafa, postea mas info de tu aplificador, placa que usaste, componentes, reemplazos que usaste, subi fotos, etc.


----------



## rambosterr

pregunta tonta: alguien puede decirme que significa en el cuadro de la primera pagina esto "Isupply peak"??? es el amperaje no?? es que no entiendo la relacion con el voltaje...


----------



## djwash

Si, es el pico de amperes (I), relacion con el voltaje es para saber la potencia de pico que consume el ampli, que es superior a la potencia media, asi dimensionas la fuente...


----------



## rambosterr

djwash dijo:


> Si, es el pico de amperes (I), relacion con el voltaje es para saber la potencia de pico que consume el ampli, que es superior a la potencia media, asi dimensionas la fuente...



che entonces para el de 200w a 4ohm que es lo que quiero armar...

necesito una fuente simetrica que entregue +40 -40v  a 10amperes no???


----------



## djwash

SI, pero son 10A de pico. Si es estereo deberan ser de 20A pico.


----------



## Mslbrll

djwash, pero para los amperes pico no esta el banco de capacitores?


----------



## djwash

Estamos hablando de la fuente, no de un trafo o un nucleo, la fuente debe poder entregar 10A pico, sea lineal o SMPS...


----------



## djwash

rambosterr dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias por la ayuda djwash.. necesito averiguar mas sobre amperes pico nomas y listo... jejeje
> 
> esa era mi duda sobre la fuente de poder...



De nada:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Mat-Corr

hola a todos,

Necesito ayuda, resulta que tengo el ampliflicador armado y sonando con +- 80 rms, pero los agudos suenan como rayaos, chillosos , es decir los sonidos de una maraca no se oyen nitidos sino chasquilloso, molestosos como pasados de frecuencia, no se oyen claritos, si a alguien le haya pasado lo mismo que me cuente que hizo o si alguien sabe que sucede por favor me ayude, quedare altamente agradecido.

hola a todos,

Necesito ayuda, resulta que tengo el ampliflicador armado y sonando con +- 80 rms, pero los agudos suenan como rayaos, chillosos , es decir los sonidos de una maraca no se oyen nitidos sino chasquilloso, molestosos como pasados de frecuencia, no se oyen claritos, si a alguien le haya pasado lo mismo que me cuente que hizo o si alguien sabe que sucede por favor me ayude, quedare altamente agradecido. ah tengan en cuenta que cambie los condensadores de 100pf por 150pf los que van cerca de los mosfet. gracias.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Yo lo tengo armado con +-57v y tiene un sonido muy limpio,lo unico es cuando le doy mucho volumen y con bajos como que recorta,hace un ruido a rotono le puedo encontrar la vuelta,tendria que mirar todos los puntos de medicion que dijo Eduardo...


----------



## djwash

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> cuando le doy mucho volumen y con bajos como que recorta,hace un ruido a roto



Calibre de los cables desde la fuente hasta el ampli???


----------



## Tacatomon

A mi se me hace que llegan a limite de la alimentación del amplificador. Ármense un detector de Clip Sencillo. O con un Osciloscopio (Aunque sea prestado de la Facultad) Vean la Potencia RMS que obtienen.
Aparte, si no tienen el núcleo correcto en la bobina, siempre les va a saturar y hacer Ruidos de toda clase a poca potencia.
Nunca sufrí por distorsiones a potencias Medias, a potencias altas, casi al límite te das cuenta de que las ramas de alimentación caen en demasía y el sonido se vuelve "Ronco".

Apenas estoy montando el Line Driver con el INA134. Está por las Nubes el Dólar y no podemos hacernos de un pedido para el IR2113 ni los Mosfets de Nueva generación IRFB4227.

Poco a poco, el proyecto tiene que salir.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## AleRD1

Hola ejtagle, está muy bueno tu aporte!!!! Lo realicé pero a mí no me funcionó muy bien PORQUE calientan los MOSFET de Salida... pero creo que es PORQUE el inductor debe estár mal diseñado (lo coloqué en un ferrite toroidal) y me parece que así no funciona.... Ví salir un poco de humo de los transistores de potencia así que voy a probar otra vez con unos MOSFET nuevos a ver que pasa!!!!!  

Quería preguntarte de cuánto tiene que ser la excursión pico a pico (Vpp)  de la señal de entrada para poder obtener los 100Wrms que salen en la tabla?? que me imagino que la tensión de salida es de 40Vpp por cada semi-periodo de la señal de salida

Muchas gracias y repito....EXCELENTE APORTE!!!!!  SALUDOS


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

La tension de fuente no cae,mucho,no creo que venga por ese lado,del inductor que piensan? lo medi y es de 33uH con alambre de 1mm,son 33 vueltas


----------



## djwash

Medi la tension en el amplificador, no en la fuente.

1mm es poco margen, yo le pondria mas...


----------



## Fogonazo

carlos correa dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos,
> 
> Necesito ayuda, resulta que tengo el ampliflicador armado y sonando con +- 80 rms, pero los agudos suenan como rayaos, chillosos , es decir los sonidos de una maraca no se oyen nitidos ,....



¿ Como confeccionaste el inductor de salida ?
¿ Colocaste el capacitor de 1,5µF (Poliester) que figura en el esquema ?


----------



## Mat-Corr

Fogonazo , el capacitor de 1,5 esta colocado tal como dice el esquema, la bobina esta construida si un nucleo de ferrita, y unas 35 vueltas d3 alambre calibre 18.



corrijo calibre 15 y el nucleo es de 3 cmm de diametro


----------



## djwash

Fotos!! Harry, fotos!!!

Parece muy chico 3cm de diametro para ese nucleo deberia ser mas grande...


----------



## idem258

Waaa... entonces, ya me perdi en el tema... como le hago para obtener 250W?
pero, puedo usar estos mismos mosfet verdad? ok, me respondi esta pregunta, si solo uso los 200 watts de la tabla, puedo usar los IRF640, intentare con 200 watts, pero ayudenme con los 250.
ah, y el pcb es de doble cara verdad? pero veo que en una cara solo hay un par de puentes, puedo hacer la placa a una cara y puentear por abajo? es que no se hacer placas a doble cara, muchas gracias


----------



## electroconico

idem258 dijo:


> Waaa... entonces, ya me perdi en el tema... como le hago para obtener 250W?
> pero, puedo usar estos mismos mosfet verdad? ok, me respondi esta pregunta, si solo uso los 200 watts de la tabla, puedo usar los IRF640, intentare con 200 watts, pero ayudenme con los 250.
> ah, y el pcb es de doble cara verdad? pero veo que en una cara solo hay un par de puentes, puedo hacer la placa a una cara y puentear por abajo? es que no se hacer placas a doble cara, muchas gracias



Es a una cara con puentes en el lado de componentes. Depende como lo mires 

Saludos!


----------



## Mslbrll

carlos correa dijo:


> Fogonazo , el capacitor de 1,5 esta colocado tal como dice el esquema, la bobina esta construida si un nucleo de ferrita, y unas 35 vueltas d3 alambre calibre 18.
> 
> 
> 
> corrijo calibre 15 y el nucleo es de 3 cmm de diametro



NO USES FERRITA!!!!!! 

Ahora sin gritar y explicando, no uses ferrita!!!, la ferrita se satura facilmente, si queres usar nuclos, busca el  nuclo T106-2, son especiales para laburar con amplis clase D.

Si no podes conseguir un nucleo, hazlo de aire siguiendo las indicaciones que dice el PDF desde la pagina que ahi indica.


----------



## Mat-Corr

josej44 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos Carlos, te quiero preguntar donde conseguiste las resistencias de presicion por que aca en Medellín no las consigo.




Josej44 saludo  .  En bogota hay una tienda grandisima  buscala en internet como www.sigmaelectronica.co y ahi haces los pedidos que quieras.

me cuentas como te fue.


----------



## franz leonel

estoy a punto de armar este gran aporte pero algunos comentarios me pusieron dudas para hacerlo funcionar a la primera en +-100v ya que la placa dimensione para estos componentes y lo tengo de recoger de la serigrafiadora 
que configuración me recomiendan para funcione a la primera por que requiero de potencia y bajo ruido porfa su colaboración respecto al tema


----------



## Mslbrll

tal cual el pdf, con mas o menos 35-40v, las lineas en verde de la tabla del pdf


----------



## djwash

franz leonel dijo:


> estoy a punto de armar este gran aporte pero algunos comentarios me pusieron dudas para hacerlo funcionar a la primera en +-100v ya que la placa dimensione para estos componentes y lo tengo de recoger de la serigrafiadora
> que configuración me recomiendan para funcione a la primera por que requiero de potencia y bajo ruido porfa su colaboración respecto al tema



Me da la impresion que no has tenido contacto fisico con un amplificador de 200WRMS...

Como sea, es posible que evites algunas caracteristicas propias de este UCD, que al enfrentarlas sin conocimientos te pueden llevar al fracaso, podes armar este otro ampli:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fusion-ampli-25w-escalable-1200w-ejtagle-ucd-46157/

Lee ambos temas y saca tus conclusiones...


----------



## crazysound

Para EJTAGLE:

Quisiera saber si hay forma de probar el circuito sin los mosfet's. Para asegurarse de no quemarlos en el primer intento...

Saludos a todos..


----------



## Mslbrll

carlos correa dijo:
			
		

> y donde lo  puedo conseguir Mrslbll porque no tengo idea de donde conseguir ese nucleo. te agradesco tu ayuda.




Yo los compre en http://www.kitsandparts.com/toroids.php, sino fijate por ebay, creo que digikey tambien tienen.

Pero si se te complica comprarlos por internet hace la bobina de aire, no note ninguna diferencia con respecto al inductor.


----------



## electroconico

crazysound dijo:


> Para EJTAGLE:
> 
> Quisiera saber si hay forma de probar el circuito sin los mosfet's. Para asegurarse de no quemarlos en el primer intento...
> 
> Saludos a todos..



Espero a que te responda EJTAGLE. 

...:estudiando:


----------



## ejtagle

En el proceso de prueba, estaba cómo probar el ampli.. pero, lo más sencillo es alimentar el ampli con menos tensión, y además, a través de un foquito de 60w incandescente... Así prácticamente no se corren riesgos. Por supuesto, con el foco no se le debe ni puede sacar mucha potencia de audio (10-20W como mucho) pero nos aseguramos que todo ande y que nada caliente en forma anormal


----------



## crazysound

Hola Eduardo, gracias por responder. Vos sabés que hoy terminé una placa y se me quemaron dos pares de mosfet's al instante que lo prendí. Y se me quemó un fusible de la fuente, no me acuerdo de qué rama... y no sé por donde arrancar..!!!


----------



## djwash

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Eduardo, gracias por responder. Vos sabés que hoy terminé una placa y se me quemaron dos pares de mosfet's al instante que lo prendí. Y se me quemó un fusible de la fuente, no me acuerdo de qué rama... y no sé por donde arrancar..!!!



Y probaste con la lampara en serie? En las pruebas con la lampara, intente sacarle mas potencia de la debida y empezo a oscilar y largar chiflidos y recortes, jamas queme nada...


----------



## crazysound

Hola viejo, la verdad que nunca probé con la lámpara.... Acá no consigo más las incandescentes...

Otro tema complicado es sacar y probar los mpsa92, debido a lo fino de las pistas. Por casualidad Eduardo no has modificado el pcb?

Saludos...


----------



## djwash

Con un halogeno de 150W anda tambien, o las nuevas esas que son parecidas a los focos tradicionales...


----------



## crazysound

Le hice algunas modificaciones a ojo para que no calienten tanto los mpsa. Cambié la de 120 por 220 y las de 2k2 por 3k9... También saqué las R's de los zener fuera de la placa disminuir  la temperatura... Tendrá algo que ver?


----------



## d0rad0

crazysound dijo:


> Para EJTAGLE:
> 
> Quisiera saber si hay forma de probar el circuito sin los mosfet's. Para asegurarse de no quemarlos en el primer intento...
> 
> Saludos a todos..



Puedes probar toda la etapa de entrada al IR, perfectamente sin los mosfet. La etapa de salida del IR un ramal si podrias probarlo, el ramal LO, que te dara 10 V cuando tenga que conmutar, el calal HO dara tensiones raras pues saca bien la tensión cuando esta polarizado el mosfet.

Yo lo he hecho así y sin problemas. De hecho las primeras pruebas las realizo sin el IR y sin los mosfet.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Saludos a los amigos del foro, les comento mi problema el cual tengo desde hace tiempo, lo consulte en el foro pero no obtuve respuesta. 
El caso es el siguiente el amplificador con una fuente simétrica de (+40) 0 (-40) funciona perfecto, pero con una fuente smps la del ingeniero Ricardo se reproduce en el altavoz sonidos de batido de frecuencia y me deteriora los diodos zener mas no los coloca en corto.
Pero aclaro la fuente smps está bien ya que con amplificadores AB todo perfecto, les agradecería sus recomendaciones, les aclaro que las pruebas la he realizado fuera del chasis solo en la mesa de trabajo.


----------



## electroconico

La mayoria de pruebas de hardware están marcadas en las primeras páginas del tema , tanto los voltajes que debe arrojar el LM311 , ir2110,las fuentecitas de zener,etc...
Para realizar la primera prueba de potencia hay una buena guía de fogonazo con las bombillas y demás.

También realice el cambio de la fuente de corriente.
Para que no lo hagas a ojo I=V/R , siendo V=0.7v y la R pues los 120ohms , luego de ahí calculas las resistencias de colector que van a las entradas del ir2110 para que halla un voltaje de 12v.

Saludos!


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

saludos a los compañeros del foro, aclaro lo comentado anteriormente con la fuente SMPS me daña el transistor TIP31c o en mi caso MJE13007 no lo coloca en corto sino que deteriora su HFE.
Analizando mi caso, o si a algun forista le paso si anulo esa alimentacion de 12V atravez del tarnsistor y con una fuente aparte de 12V-2A se presentara un inconveniente, les agradezco su ayuda ya que tengo la SMPS y el UCD funcionsndo pero no puedo unirlos en  un solo conjunto de audio.


De ante mano gracias.


----------



## Mslbrll

Intenta cambiar la frecuencia de oscilacion de la fuente o mismo del ampli.


----------



## silfredo jimenez

A mi me pasa lo mismo que a Eduardo rivera. en la fuente conmutada se me calienta exageradamente el MJE13007
y no he podido solucionar ese inconvenienteVer el archivo adjunto fuente conmutada E55.pdf


----------



## Tacatomon

El proyecto sigue vivo.







Ya no tarda y llegan los IR2110 y Potenciometros Cermet.
De una vez, haré la modificación para regular el Offset de salida. Esperemos que todo marche bien. Ya que los amplificadores como tales, funcionan excelentes. La meta: Un montaje Estéreo sin ruidos y lo más bueno posible.

Un saludo.


----------



## electroconico

Tacatomon dijo:


> El proyecto sigue vivo.
> 
> Ya no tarda y llegan los IR2110 y Potenciometros Cermet.
> De una vez, haré la modificación para regular el Offset de salida. Esperemos que todo marche bien. Ya que los amplificadores como tales, funcionan excelentes. La meta: Un montaje Estéreo sin ruidos y lo más bueno posible.
> 
> Un saludo.




Interesante el resultado de la entrada diferencial , exito tacato!

@La regulación del offset la harás con el potenciometro? o utilizaras el capacitor en serie con la resistencia?

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Siento que dejé el tema abandonado, no lo crean así. Para bien o para mal, Les haré saber mis conclusiones.

Los "Potes" de los que hablo son los de ganancia. Los que son para el Offset también vienen en camino. Igual son Cermet pero multi-vueltas.

Ya estoy ansioso por conocer el resultado XD


----------



## Mslbrll

Tacatomon, el INA2137 lo utilizas como entrada diferencial no? que circuito estas usando, tengo ganas de probarlo, si es que encuentro el INA.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Tacatomon saludos y que bueno que regreses a este tema ya que eres uno de los foristas que comparte sus experiencias y conocimientos y se que avanzaste mucho en este proyecto, yo lo tengo funcionando con fuente lineal y todo OK pero con SMPS nada que logro acoplarla.
En espera de tus resultados con el offset y suerte.


----------



## idem258

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pues yo he armado el inductor como describe el compañero Clemen y la verdad Si se redujo el calor muchooo. PERO, la calidad disminuyó notablemente.
> 
> ...
> 
> Lo que pasó realmente es que el compañero Clemen bobinó 4 capas de 8 Vueltas... A mi me daban 10 vueltas por capa, osea que mi calibre de alambre entorchado es menor al de la bobina del compañero... Ya mañana mejoraré este detalle y les traeré las nuevas.
> EL sonido no fue malo, solo disminuyeron un poco los medios y agudos.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Hola, si pones que solo disminuyeron un poco los medios y agudos, entonces puedo usarlo como bobina para mi SW?
y dime, es con nucleo de aire nada mas verdad...
Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

idem258 dijo:


> Hola, si pones que solo disminuyeron un poco los medios y agudos, entonces puedo usarlo como bobina para mi SW?
> y dime, es con nucleo de aire nada mas verdad...
> Gracias



Al principio del tema, está la formula para calcular el Filtro de salida. Si es que deseas modificarlo. Basta con hacer la bobina tal como es y filtrar un Filtro Low-pass en Activo.. 





Mslbrll dijo:


> Tacatomon, el INA2137 lo utilizas como entrada diferencial no? que circuito estas usando, tengo ganas de probarlo, si es que encuentro el INA.



Uso el pequeño esquema que realicé con ayuda de E. Tagle varias páginas atrás. Está Dibujado con Paint. XD
El IC es para usar con salidas de Mixers Balanceadas, pero en mi caso no lo usaré de esa forma. (Por eso se ven 2 cables en las entradas y no 3).

Ayer lo estuve probando, con la fuente independiente regulada a 11V. Pensaba que iba a ser demasiada carga ponerle el potenciometro de 5kΩ pero mis temores se fueron cuando decidí ponerle los audífonos para oír el resultado. Sin palabras. Parece un pequeño amplificador.


----------



## idem258

Ok, entonces lo puedo hacer a mi manera, por que la verdad creo que aunque se digan toooooodo el monton de bobinas que se han hecho hasta ahora, no coincidiran con nuestros amplis, es mejor hacerla cada uno por su cuenta... (Y)


----------



## Tacatomon

Bueno, acá las buenas nuevas de que llegaron los componentes para la finalización del amplificador Stereo.
Llegaron también los Mosfets IRFB4227 para poder reparar el amplificador Monoblock que usa +-85VDC. Un alivio para el IR2113, menos carga de Gate=Mayor eficiencia y fiabilidad. Habrá que arreglar las pistas voladas del amplificador y será portador de un INA134.

Una vez instalados los Mosfets Driver, procedi a la modificación del primer amplificador para reducir el Offset de salida. De antemano, funciona, pero de 0.670VDC solo redujo a 0.300VDC. Al parecer, no fue suficiente. El potenciometro multivueltas es de 50kΩ. No quisiera probar a colocar una resistencia más en serie, por el temor de desestabilizar el lazo de re-alimentación del amplificador.
Por lo menos, ya es algo mucho menor.  Ahora, toca modificar de la misma forma su pareja y proceder a las pruebas de audio, a ver si el ruido de masa y demás chunches ajenas por fin se van del montaje, que es lo que más me interesa por ahora.
Probando ya con la mejora de correción de Offset, el INA2137 y diodo UF400x remplazado por el MUR120 el primer UCD va muy bien. El audio como siempre, es impecable. Sin ruidos raros ni silbidos notables (Claro, es solo uno ) La eficiencia, barbara. apenas entibia. Unos 40ºc. Lo que si pegó fue la reducción de la ganancia por parte del Line Driver. -6db si que se notan. Hace falta lo de 2 CD Player cuando antes hacía falta solo uno. Aunque esto es para bien. Con el potenciometro de 5kΩ y la ganancia a límite el amplificador trabaje mejor.

Unas fotos, con chance, y después de armar unos recintos acústicos termino el montaje y saco las conclusiones finales.

Saludos!!!



 

 

 

 

 



Spas-12


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues acá de nuevo, no pude esperar a terminar los baffles. Así que agarré los de un Sony y probé el montaje estéreo. 

Todo Ok: Los 2 amplificadores, la corrección de offset en cada uno funciono, diodos MUR120, INA2137.

Pero, no todo es miel sobre hojuelas. Acá los detalles del montaje.

Al principio, mucho silbido. Las carcasas de los potenciometros no estaban a tierra de la señal de cada UCD. En fin...
Una vez, estabilizada completamente la entrada, El Offset en los UCD se  estabilizó a unos 350-370mVDC. Estando el montaje "Caliente" había que  jugar mucho con la posición de las bobinas de salida para que la  distorsión de salida (Si, como música "ronca") fuese menos. 
En lo que movía las bobinas, pude notar que Uno de los UCD, llegaba a  marcar 0.057-0.080mVDC de salida, y el otro de disparaba a 400mV. Se  notaba el cambio en el altavoz, como un pequeño golpe.

De vez en cuando, cuando las bobinas no están bien acomodadas, el sonido  vuelve a ser "ronco" y los potenciometros modulan ese ruido, a veces a  medio recorrido, lo acentúan. Son de 5kOhms.
 
*Ahorita mismo está sonando Estéreo*, lo acomodé de una manera de que el  amplificador es Completamente Silencioso, tanto en ruido HUM, como en  chillidos o variación de ganancia en los potenciometros. Solo se alcanza  a percibir (Apenas perceptible @1m) un pequeño zumbido, el que uno  escucha si se acerca al oído un trafo de baja potencia. En estos momentos, el voltaje de salida de uno anda cerca de los 50-250mVDC y el otro 350-380mVDC. El sonido es limpio, agudos Claros, De nuevo, no se nota diferencia entre este montaje y cualquier otro amplificador que uso en el equipo de audio.

Cabe destacar, que el amplificador se vuelve más _inestable/rebelde_  cuando se deja sin ventilación. No termina en avalancha termicamente  hablando, pero al estar frio el sistema completo, se vuelve más dócil.
 
Además, probé con una puesta a tierra en el chasis, muy escueta, pero  efectiva, y aún así no logra estabilizar por si solo el sistema. *La  posición de las bobinas en el chasis parece ser el factor decisivo*. 

Tengo en mente que esos Chokes que uso para la salida, inducen demasiado en el chasis, además como son 2, el sistema se des-balancea completamente. Con un par de núcleos de material #2 de Micrometals probaría mi teoría, pero por el momento, me es imposible conseguirlos. Con un Toroide, no habría flujo inducido fuera de la geometría de este que pudiese ir al chasis e interferir mutuamente entre UCD´s.

Que más les puedo decir. Pues, no podría sonar mejor los Clásicos de The Police en el UCD , Aunque esos detalles que van y vienen hace que no me sienta del todo satisfecho, al igual que a mi abuelo (Mi socio electrónico ).

Probaré a colocar esos Chokes de una manera de que el sistema sea lo más silencioso posible, además, de armar el UCD que trabaja con 85VDC para acompañar al Stereo y ver si entre ellos 2, conectados al mismo Pre-amplificador y a la misma mesa de mezclas, no interfieren con chillidos agudos entre ellos, como pasaba en los inicios del proyecto.

Si trabajara con RF, estaría en las mismas hno:

Cambio y fuera.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Edit.

Siguiendo con las pruebas.

Las bobinas me están amargando el montaje. No hay lugar en donde pueda ser estable el funcionamiento de los amplificadores. O se quita el HUM y hay distorsiona en Uno o en los 2 UCD´s o se quita la distorsión pero hay un HUM perceptible.
Los Chokes que uso son estos: BOURNS JW MILLER - 1140-330K-RC

Estén arriba, abajo, al centro, a 90º una de otra, no hay mucha variación. Ya conocen mi montaje estéreo. 





Aunque ahora, los cables están muy mejor organizados y se agregó el INA2137 y su fuente independiente, así como la del FAN.
No quiero probar con los toroides que tengo acá en casa... Sería más distorsión.

Eso si, estando *Uno* de los UCD´s encendido, Solo Uno... el Mismo es completamente Mudo, Mudo, Mudo, mudo...


----------



## Mslbrll

Tacatomon, me aprece que el tema de los ruidos que decis viene de los cables de la fuente, fijate desenroscandolos y mandalos directos sin que se toquen a los amplis y proba.

A mi me pasaba lo smimo y tuve que usar cables mas chicos y entrelazados entre si (como una trenza).


----------



## Tacatomon

Resulta que así tengo los cables que vienen de la fuente, de calibre 14 y enroscados entre si. Si no fuese por ese consejo de EZ y Eduardo Tagle, los amplificadores no fuesen nada silenciosos. Parte de mi primer problema era justamente eso.

Voy a probar a dejar la bobinas, de una manera que el ruido y HUM sea mínimo. La plastilina me ayudará mucho en esto. 

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

En proceso: UCD Mono @85VDC






PS: Aún andamos renegando con las bobinas 

PS2: Este UCD, va a tener un INA134 a la entrada. Para no dejar decaer el estilo. Como será Monoaural, no creo tener problemas con él en su grabinete. Espero, y no haya interferencia con el otro montaje UCD Estéreo aun desconectando 1 de éste y dejando 1 UCD en cada gabinete. Si es así... Me temo que los desarmaré y los usaré individualmente en Recintos acústicos amplificados... O se los regalo a mis familiares 

Saludos!


----------



## victorc

rafanate dijo:
			
		

> Realmente estas son 63pag de puro conocimiento, muchas gracias edtagle
> 
> Les cuento q*UE* en Venezuela ahorita en una tienda de una zona franca consigo el IR2110 en US$3.7 y los IRFP250N a US$1.8 al cambio desde bolivares  q*UE* tal?



dime que tienda y en que ciudad yo estoy en puerto ordaz


----------



## Ratmayor

victorc dijo:


> dime que tienda y en que ciudad yo estoy en puerto ordaz


En Plus Electronics, en Margarita, puedes ubicarla en el apartado de proveedores


----------



## chinouv

hola a todos XD  quiero realizar este proyecto pero mi pregunta es:

puedo utilizar mosfet irfz44n? ya que por el momento quiero 50Wrsm 
bajaria mucho la calidad del  amplificador? 
y si se puede tendria que hacer algun cambio aparte de los que se designan para determinada potencia?
de antemano muchas gracias  por la ayuda


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

chinouv saludos, te recomindo leer todo el post, ya que esa informacion ya esta en el y hay otras mas las cual necesitaras si te armas este AMP. :estudiando:


----------



## Mslbrll

rambosterr dijo:
			
		

> a alguien de argentina que lo haya armado, quisiera saber cuanto $$ se gasto en el inductor de salida porque yo no estoy muy al tanto de precios de alambres D: hablando claro de un nucleo de aire



Yo compre unos 250 gramos de alambre de 0.5mm de diametro en escalada, zona sur, me salio algo de 20 pesos, todabia tengo el 98% del rollo


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Por eso,no gastas nada en alambre,lo mas caro(que tampoco es caro) es como dijeron,el IR2110 y los IRFP,despues te puede costar conseguir los capacitores mica tambien...


----------



## Mslbrll

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Por eso,no gastas nada en alambre,lo mas caro(que tampoco es caro) es como dijeron,el IR2110 y los IRFP,despues te puede costar conseguir los capacitores mica tambien...



Microelectronica, ahi conseguis todo lo necesario, y original,


----------



## jesus herney

buen trabajo tacatomon y recuerda que la paciencia trae grandes éxitos
saludos

prueba usando resistencias de 0.4 ohm entre el chasis y los cables negro y verde de la salida a los parlantes justo donde están los terminales rojo y negro


----------



## Tacatomon

jesus herney dijo:


> buen trabajo tacatomon y recuerda que la paciencia trae grandes éxitos
> saludos
> 
> prueba usando resistencias de 0.4 ohm entre el chasis y los cables negro y verde de la salida a los parlantes justo donde están los terminales rojo y negro



Fíjate que los problemas con zumbidos y bucles de masa ya no más. 

El detalle ahora es la inducción de las bobinas al chassis. Es inevitable que el chasis comparta GND con los 2 amplificadores...

Veré la manera de dejar las bobinas en el lugar adecuado, donde la interferencia sea menor. Lamentablemente, me es imposible conseguir núcleos toroidales si no los pido con un monto igual o mayor a $100USD. 

Al pendiente.
Saludos!


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

jesus herney saludos, socio cuenteme si termino el AMP UCD ,ya encontro los ceramicos multicapa, y al final el inductor dejo el mismo, la fuente que utilizo cula fue; le agradesco su respuesta ya que el AMP UCD mio funciona bien pero con fuente normal pero con smps no me funciona.


----------



## Mslbrll

Tacatomon dijo:


> Fíjate que los problemas con zumbidos y bucles de masa ya no más.
> 
> El detalle ahora es la inducción de las bobinas al chassis. Es inevitable que el chasis comparta GND con los 2 amplificadores...
> 
> Veré la manera de dejar las bobinas en el lugar adecuado, donde la interferencia sea menor. Lamentablemente, me es imposible conseguir núcleos toroidales si no los pido con un monto igual o mayor a $100USD.
> 
> Al pendiente.
> Saludos!



SI lo enceras en una jaula de faraday??


----------



## Tacatomon

Se acuerdan del Peavey UCDS-800?

Se puso en corto la "pequeña" salida con los Mosfets IRFP4232. Ahora, ha revivido de nuevo. Solo, con 80-85VDC en vacío.

El pequeño corto hizo que la pista del lado negativo de la PCB literalmente se evaporizara. Quedando los mosfets como un par de cables calibre 10AWG. Los diodos en los gates fritos y el IR2110 severamente atrofiado.

Ahora mismo, está trabajando de perlas. Con nueva etapa de salida en base a los IRFB4227. Unos Mosfets hermosos. He logrado regular el Offset a algo así de 15mV. Una belleza de sonido. Ya no puedo tomar fotos por hoy, ya es de tarde y no saldrían bien.





Se implementó de la misma forma que el UCD estéreo. Con el Line Driver INA134 y su fuente regulada a +-15VDC. Hasta ahora, con la Lampara serie, va bien.





Esta, una foto de cuando se iba a hacer estéreo.

Mañana detallo mis experiencias.

Saludos!

PS: *Que raro...*

Resulta, que ando verificando que tanto varía el Offset con o sin música.
Lo dejé regulado *con el potencimetro de ganancia completamente cerrado*... 15mV marcaba.
Ahora, que le di ganancia a 3/4. Subió a 200mV. Y si lo abro completamente. se dispara a 800mV. Con la lampara en serie hay unos 65VDV entre ramas y GND. Si le quito la serie, seguro llegará al Voltio de Offset.

La calidad de audio no varía al mover el Offset ni al elevarse el voltaje del mismo a la salida. Con carga o sin carga, esta offset no varia mucho.

¿A que se deberá? No lo entiendo. ¿Necesita el INA134 Condensadores de bloqueo a la salida? Me parece ilógico... ya que el UCD tiene un condensador de bloqueo a la entrada.

PS2: Como lo sospechaba. Sin la lampara serie. Unos maravillosos 88VDC entre ramas y GND. Y como lo supuse. A max. recorrido del potenciometro, el Offset se queda en 1.2VDC. JAjajajajajajajaj. Si no fuese por la pequeña modificación. Uts... Sacara fácil más de 3V a la salida este último UCD.   Seguiré con las pruebas y fotos mañana. Saludos!

*PS3: Para darse cuenta*...
Uso como Level shifter los MPSA92, con el amplificador a casi 90VDC entre ramas. Están calientes, pero no revientan. Ni aún cuando sucedió el corto-circuito me pasó por la cabeza que esa etapa hubiese fallado. Así que consciente de esto, no la remplace. Y ahí anda sonando en estos instantes. Esto, para que se den cuenta de una vez que a los compañeros que les ha reventado esta etapa no es por la potencia en los transistores lo que los acaba. O son falsos los que usan o anda muy desestabilizado el amplificador.

PS4: Ahora, con carga de 4Ohms. Se comporta muy bien. "Pega" muy fuerte con el par de AB36 que están en casa. Ningún cambio notorio en offset o calidad de audio. El voltaje se mantiene estable a 83VDV en ramas (offset sin música 1.2VDC) y no está cerca de 3/4 de potencia total. Marcha bien.


----------



## jesus herney

Eduardo Riveira que tal amigo mira yo termine ya hace varios días este ampli te remito a la pagina 139 mensaje #2763 donde conté mis experiencias con este ucd en mi perfil hay unas fotos que subí, use un trafo de 400vatios lo saque de un equipo sony que traía dos stk4231 por otro lado este ampli tubo un triste final,:enfadado: después de que un amigo se antojara que se lo vendiera porque le gusto mucho el sonido se lo vendí hace varios días y justo hoy vino a que le haga otro porque el que le vendí se lo habían robado como si fuera facilito hacerse otro, en fin cosas que pasan, en cuanto acabe de hacer otro proyecto que ya estoy apunto de acabar me haré otras dos plaquitas.
saludos a todos los de el foro


----------



## Helminto G.

eso habla bien de el diseño, no solo le gusto a un tercero sino que fue tan grato para un amante de lo ajeno....


----------



## rlcapo

Hola ejtagle, me gusta tu ampli, para usarlo con dos baterias de 9v (+9v/0v/-9v) que modificaciones hay que acerle?, me interesa para uso portable por el rendimiento.

saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

Creo que con menos de 15v no podes alimentarlo.....


----------



## Tacatomon

Que tal compañeros.

Al menos... No me fue tan mal como esperaba con los 2 amplificadores UCD.

El amplificador single con +-85V va de lujo. De verdad que tiene muuuucha fuerza. Y lo mejor de todo, ningún ruido. Offset de voltaje bajo (Alrededor de 200mV) y una calidad de audio Soberbia. Lo digo y lo repito: No le pide nada a un Clase AB.

Con el montaje estéreo es con el que he tenido problemas. Los 2 UCD no pueden estar trabajando bien dentro del gabinete. El problema es las bobinas de salida, al estar cerca del chassis, inducen en éste... Haciendo que los amplificadores reproduzcan ruido o distorsionen el audio de salida. Además, de variar el Offset entre ellos mismo. Un desastre en pocas palabras. De vez en cuando se logran estabilizar las 2 bobinas y va bien por un rato... pero vuelve a desestabilizarse.

En fin. De lo que estoy contento, muy contento; es que por fin 2 UCD´s trabajan sin provocarse ruidos entre ellos.

Simplemente, desconecté un UCD del montaje estéreo y en un *rack* acomodé éste, con el Peavey UCDS-800 (Así lo bautice)  y con el crossover para el sistema no hay ruidos entre ellos en la salida. Es seguro que esto se deba al Line Driver INA que tiene cada uno de los amplificadores individualmente. No fue necesaria la tierra física para el montaje. La calidad sonora de cada uno es impresionante. Los medios-altos son claros y sin distorsión en agudos. Y los bajos realmente son muy buenos. Se ve que el amplificador tiene un control excelente de los conos a altos niveles de salida. Excelente por este lado.
En pocas palabras, el montaje parece ser un Éxito total. Al menos, como está configurado por ahora. Estoy contento y mi Abuelo también. Le encantó.

De verdad, gracias a los compañeros de este tema, del foro. Y en especial al autor del amplificador UCD de éste tema: Ing. Eduardo J. Tagle.

Saludos!

PS: No les pongo fotos por ahora, ya que conocen muy bien mis 2 montajes. Por dentro como por fuera. Pero les debo las fotos del Rack completo con el crossover


----------



## DOSMETROS

O sea que la solución fué un estereo pero en dos gabinetes separados Taca ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

no ay manera de poner los dos en el mismo gabinete y de algun modo aislar con una jaula de faraday uno de ellos para que no se interfieran?


----------



## Tacatomon

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que la solución fué un estereo pero en dos gabinetes separados Taca ?



Así es 2M.

Un UCD está en un gabinete solo (UCDS-800) y el que era estéreo, desconecté uno y dejé el otro solo. El más pequeño maneja las frecuencias Medias-altas y el más grande, con los bajos a 4Ohms. Por el momento va muy bien esta config.

La jaula de Faraday... ni idea... Quizás me complique más la vida y no logre mucha mejoría.

Eso si, los amplificadores no calientan *Nada*. Las emisiones térmicas son mínimas, aún a niveles de salida altos. Me quedé sin calefacción en invierno. 

Yo le voy a las bobinas toroidales. Emiten menos interferencias. Serían las próximas pruebas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ah claro 

¿ Lo tenés con nucleos abiertos ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

es poner dos gabinetes dentro de uno mas grande ,si funciona en rf muy bien ,yo opino que debería funcionar también en 
tan poca frecuencia del ampli    d,.
 a la salida de los cables unos ,,como se llaman ,,son unas cuencas de ferrite y no pasa nada de frecuencia 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaula_de_Faraday


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con una gabinete de fuente de PC ya tenés la jaula de Faraday , es cuestión de meter dos de esas dentro del gabinete  y conservar sus ventilaciones.


----------



## Tacatomon

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ah claro
> 
> ¿ Lo tenés con nucleos abiertos ?



Las "bobinas" que uso a la salida son Chokes de RF.

http://www.bourns.com/data/global/pdfs/1140_series.pdf

Unas páginas atrás están fotos de los montajes.

Saludos!

PS: Lo de un UCD adentro de un gabinete de fuente ATX no está nada difícil de implementar... El detalle es que... El gabinete donde está es de 2U de rack y una ATX no cabe dentro de el como para implementar lo que mencionan... Me sigo decantando por bobinas con núcleo toroidal. Más atrás explico el comportamiento que se da en el montaje estéreo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiá esas bobinas urgente  , eso es una antena transmisora ! con las toroidales va a mejorar seguro.


----------



## ejtagle

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiá esas bobinas urgente  , eso es una antena transmisora ! con las toroidales va a mejorar seguro.



Adhiero... Los núcleos estilo carrete abierto irradian por todos lados. Para estas potencias hay que usar núcleos cerrados ... es decir, que el camino magnético NO se cierre por el aire... A lo sumo, un núcleo cazoleta con un pequeño entrehierro podría ser aceptable, ya que el entrehierro queda dentro del blindaje que da el núcleo... Porque sino, dada la potencia en juego, tienes un potente transmisor de AM en el ampli UCD...  La mezcla T200-6 anda muy bien. El núcleo es muy barato ... Y el núcleo toroidal es el que menos flujo disperso tiene, por lo que es el que menos interferencia causa en las cosas que lo rodean. Tengo aquí unos cuantos .. te lo mandaría por correo, pero te (y me) saldrá mucho más barato que lo encarges directamente a www.kitsandparts.com. La T106-2 , o más linda todavía, la T200-2 ... 3 por 12us$ no parece para nada caro comparado con los mosfets ...  ... y ya que andamos, podrías usar otras 2 para aislar las alimentaciones de los amplificadores entre sí ... que talvez sea ese el problema


----------



## alexcesarpalma

este amplificador desde que lo construí me ha dado muy gratas sorpresas, lo he bajado hasta 1 ohm y me ha sorprendido con la potencia que entrega , ademas de que los mosfets apenas tibios se ponen, aquí dejo mi UCD con un inversor de 12v que he diseñado especialmente para este amplificador, 12v a +-41 volts (ajustado) 11 amperes salida, saludos!!


----------



## ejtagle

rlcapo dijo:


> Hola ejtagle, me gusta tu ampli, para usarlo con dos baterias de 9v (+9v/0v/-9v) que modificaciones hay que acerle?, me interesa para uso portable por el rendimiento.
> 
> saludos



Posiblemente se pudiera hacer andar con esa tensión, pero hay que cambiar varios componentes... suprimir la fuente con el TIP, recalcular las resistencias de los zeners que alimentan el LM311... Vas a estar medio justo, pero debería andar...


----------



## idem258

ejtagle dijo:


> Adhiero... Los núcleos estilo carrete abierto irradian por todos lados. Para estas potencias hay que usar núcleos cerrados ... es decir, que el camino magnético NO se cierre por el aire... A lo sumo, un núcleo cazoleta con un pequeño entrehierro podría ser aceptable, ya que el entrehierro queda dentro del blindaje que da el núcleo... Porque sino, dada la potencia en juego, tienes un potente transmisor de AM en el ampli UCD...  La mezcla T200-6 anda muy bien. El núcleo es muy barato ... Y el núcleo toroidal es el que menos flujo disperso tiene, por lo que es el que menos interferencia causa en las cosas que lo rodean. Tengo aquí unos cuantos .. te lo mandaría por correo, pero te (y me) saldrá mucho más barato que lo encarges directamente a www.kitsandparts.com. La T106-2 , o más linda todavía, la T200-2 ... 3 por 12us$ no parece para nada caro comparado con los mosfets ...  ... y ya que andamos, podrías usar otras 2 para aislar las alimentaciones de los amplificadores entre sí ... que talvez sea ese el problema



espera, entonces con cual toroide lo hiciste? pienso hacerlo con el t200-2 para 200W normal no?
simplemente le hago nuevo calculo


----------



## electroconico

@alexcesarpalma

Esta muy padre tu montaje!

--------------------------------------------

*Han probado esta modificación para disminuir el offset??*




@Tacatomon 
Lo más seguro pida unos nucleos t106-2 la proxima semana , por si te interesa que compartamos gastos.Son 70 piezas , ni creo usar mas de 10 por ahora.Lo que no me late del envío es que puede llegar a tardar hasta 30 días por el tipo de correo que manejan.

Saludos!


----------



## idem258

uhh... no puedo pedir los toroides de ahi... no aparece peru en su lista!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Les dejo una página con los calculadores de los que recomendó Ejtagle 

http://toroids.info/T200-2.php


Saludos !


----------



## djwash

Es interesante la idea de la jaula con una fuente de PC, tambien debido al tamaño de la placa se podria meter dentro de la carcaza de un disco rigido, ya que es de aluminio actuaria como disipador y quedaria digamos, mas blindado, hasta facilitaria el montaje quizas, es una idea, desconozco hasta que punto puede ayudar o empeorar las cosas.


----------



## idem258

Buena idea, podria funcionar... (I)


----------



## Tacatomon

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiá esas bobinas urgente  , eso es una antena transmisora ! con las toroidales va a mejorar seguro.







ejtagle dijo:


> Adhiero... Los núcleos estilo carrete abierto  irradian por todos lados. Para estas potencias hay que usar núcleos  cerrados ... es decir, que el camino magnético NO se cierre por el  aire... A lo sumo, un núcleo cazoleta con un pequeño entrehierro podría  ser aceptable, ya que el entrehierro queda dentro del blindaje que da el  núcleo... Porque sino, dada la potencia en juego, tienes un potente  transmisor de AM en el ampli UCD...  La mezcla T200-6 anda muy bien. El  núcleo es muy barato ... Y el núcleo toroidal es el que menos flujo  disperso tiene, por lo que es el que menos interferencia causa en las  cosas que lo rodean. Tengo aquí unos cuantos .. te lo mandaría por  correo, pero te (y me) saldrá mucho más barato que lo encarges  directamente a www.kitsandparts.com. La T106-2 , o más linda todavía, la T200-2 ... 3 por 12us$ no parece para nada caro comparado con los mosfets ...   ... y ya que andamos, podrías usar otras 2 para aislar las  alimentaciones de los amplificadores entre sí ... que talvez sea ese el  problema



Perfecto. Ya terminé de convencerme XD
Más por el montaje, no se podría hacer. Conseguiré unos toroides 
Gracias Ing. 



			
				electroconico dijo:
			
		

> @Tacatomon
> Lo más seguro pida unos nucleos t106-2 la proxima semana , por si te  interesa que compartamos gastos.Son 70 piezas , ni creo usar mas de 10  por ahora.Lo que no me late del envío es que puede llegar a tardar hasta  30 días por el tipo de correo que manejan.
> 
> Saludos!



Perfecto. Al pendiente. 

Muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## marke20

Tacatomon yo diría que ni dudes en pedir los núcleos a KitsAndParts, yo encargue unos T130-2 y un T200-2 desde Argentina y todo fue impecable... Incluso tardaron solamente 2 semanas en llegar, lo cual ya es mucho decir para un envío por estos lares.

Este verano voy a retomar el proyecto de 100w Estéreo sobre 8ohm, tengo dos bichitos armados y la fuente como para alimentar a uno de los dos. Mi idea es conseguir algún gabinete donde entren al menos los dos amplis, dos fuentes, y dos transformadores (si, esa es mi idea, no se que tan viable sea conseguir un trafo de 30+30 a 10A).

Me surge una duda... seria necesario mantener los amplis lejos de las fuentes/transformadores? Sirve de algo alguna chapa como aislante que los separe?

Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## Mslbrll

Marke, yo los tengo juntos y sin problemas, el unico problema que tengo es un zumbido que no puedo sacar en la rama de los agudos, se escucha distorcion por el tweteer, con los nucleos no tengo problemas de nada.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, que más puedo decir. He decidido dejar el montaje tal como está. Ya no gastaré más esfuerzos por unificar el montaje UCD estéreo. Implicaría más horas de trabajo y la compra de toroides al extranjero. Solo por 3 piezas no me animaría.

Así como está el equipo estoy más que contento. Las paredes tiemblan ante la potencia del UCDS-800. Los IRFB4227 con hasta 90VDC van de maravilla. ¿Que más podría pedir? El otro UCD que está desactivado en el montaje estéreo quedará de reserva por si alguno en un futuro se daña.

He decidido proseguir con mis propios proyectos para el equipo de audio de renta, pero ya no serán UCD´s. Yo sigo usando Linear. Iré de la mano de las SMPS y dentro de poco... Amplificadores Clase-H.

En fin. Los mantendré informados.

Saludos!


----------



## ixak1

Ejtagle, que opinarías de un par 2SK1020 para este amplificador ? tengo algunos varios de esos, pero la datasheet no la veo muy semejante a la del irfp250n .. 
pd. ya arme el circuito con los componentes originales y emmm ..  después de batallar con el sonido de unos 100hz que se presentaba corte la bobina, la aleje y se terminó el sonido, ahora se escucha impecable .


----------



## idem258

preguntaaa! no consigo hasta ahora los capacitores de 1uF a menos de 250V. los cuales son enoooormes y no es dable colocarlo en la placa, con que capacitor puedo reemplazarlo? por ahi en una tienda me dijeron que hay unos con forma de gota que talvez podrian ser... eso a mi me sono a capacitor de tantalio nose, que me dicen?


----------



## Mslbrll

Buscalos smd o de multicapa


----------



## Cy3uS

Hi everybody, sorry if I write in english but I'm from Italy. I would like to realize the class D amplifier which schematic is shown in page 1 of this topic, but I'm wondering if someone have a reliable switching power supply schematic suitable for 200 Wrms on 4 ohm or more. Is there any considerable update of the amp? Is it stable and relatively easy to build if I realize it using the posted PCB? Thank you very much


----------



## electroconico

> Hi everybody, sorry if I write in english but I'm from Italy. I would like to realize the class D amplifier which schematic is shown in page 1 of this topic, but I'm wondering if someone have a reliable switching power supply schematic suitable for 200 Wrms on 4 ohm or more. Is there any considerable update of the amp? Is it stable and relatively easy to build if I realize it using the posted PCB? Thank you very much


The schematic and pcb shown on page 1 works ok at first try,built it without worry, just use the correct components and voltage values.

*Take your time to building the inductor , you could try building air core inductor first then other core could be better to avoid emr.

*Use input shielded wire

*Don't forget place the decoupling capacitors


----------



## ixak1

Cy3uS dijo:


> Hi everybody, sorry if I write in english but I'm from Italy. I would like to realize the class D amplifier which schematic is shown in page 1 of this topic, but I'm wondering if someone have a reliable switching power supply schematic suitable for 200 Wrms on 4 ohm or more. Is there any considerable update of the amp? Is it stable and relatively easy to build if I realize it using the posted PCB? Thank you very much



Disculpa que escriba en español  en el foro hay diversas fuentes, personalmente la que me agrada más es la de mnicolau sobre todo porque ya tiene un diseño del PCB. 
Este amplificador lo probé por un ratito a 1Ω y no tuve problema, alimentado con ±48vcd y 12 amp.

Use the translator


----------



## electroconico

ixak1 dijo:


> Disculpa que escriba en español  en el foro hay diversas fuentes, personalmente la que me agrada más es la de mnicolau sobre todo porque ya tiene un diseño del PCB.
> Este amplificador *lo probé por un ratito a 1Ω y no tuve problema*, alimentado con ±48vcd y 12 amp.
> 
> Use the translator



Hola ixak1 

¿Qué mosfet usaste para esas pruebas ? 

Saludos!


----------



## Cy3uS

ixak1 dijo:


> Disculpa que escriba en español  en el foro hay diversas fuentes, personalmente la que me agrada más es la de mnicolau sobre todo porque ya tiene un diseño del PCB.
> Este amplificador lo probé por un ratito a 1Ω y no tuve problema, alimentado con ±48vcd y 12 amp.
> 
> Use the translator



Gracias, ¿dónde puedo encontrar el PCB de mnicolau?


----------



## 0002

Acá puedes buscar información sobre la SMPS posteada por mnicolau. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

Saludos.


----------



## ixak1

2sk1020.  

Prácticamente acabo de probar pues no sabía que podía hacerlo con esos mosfet, el único problema es que están algo grandes.
¿se podrá con los irfp250? digamos que no me importo que se fuese a quemar los circuitos curiosamente el ir2110 lo encontré en una tienda en 15 pesos, cuando el primero me costo $50 entonces me compré 3 jeje, pero bueno fue como 20 minutos de prueba y pues si calentó pero tibio.

Subiré fotos para que vean esos mosfet.. ( que por cierto creo los usan mucho para fuentes de poder ).



electroconico dijo:


> Hola ixak1
> 
> ¿Qué mosfet usaste para esas pruebas ?
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## adrian2008

hola como estan, les quiero mostrar, estas imagenes de una adaptacion de un amplficador clase d, usando transistores, con mosfet canal N, yo nose de electronica en teorias ni matematicas, pero lo que entiendo lo hago y lo practico, esto es solo para que ustedes medigan si es asi que seve la señal de salida del amplificador clase d, y como hago para saber si los mosfet no e estan encendiendo de forma tal que todo vuele? estoy usando el multisim ver 11 en esta simulacion, y esto fue lo que medio, esto fue solo por probar.


----------



## electroconico

adrian2008 dijo:


> hola como estan, les quiero mostrar, estas imagenes de una adaptacion de un amplficador clase d, usando transistores, con mosfet canal N, yo nose de electronica en teorias ni matematicas, pero lo que entiendo lo hago y lo practico, esto es solo para que ustedes medigan si es asi que seve la señal de salida del amplificador clase d, y como hago para saber si los mosfet no e estan encendiendo de forma tal que todo vuele? estoy usando el multisim ver 11 en esta simulacion, y esto fue lo que medio, esto fue solo por probar.



Solo deduzco de que podrían ser las señales ya que no pones dato y seña de las mismas, ni diagrama de donde estas midiendo etc.... Así es difícil ayudarte y encima adivinar , pero ahí te va.


Esta oscilando la señal  o lo que le llaman "ringing" , debes de obtener una señal muy limpia y lo mas cuadrada que se pueda.

Y para que no vuele todo  solo que no conduzcan los 2 mosfets al mismo tiempo.

P.D. Deberías crear otro tema con tu diseño para no desviar este! 

Saludos!


----------



## ssyn

cual de estos puedo emplear? IRF1010E, IRFZ44 o IRFZ22, IRFZ34N, no requiero mas de 25W en 8ohm


----------



## maton00

cualquiera siempre y cuando tengas un margen de voltage al menos superior de un 10 por ciento 
del voltaje de la fuente que  piensas usar (por seguridad)


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

ssyn saludos, el mosfet tiene que soportar 10% mas que la sumatoria de las dos ramas de la fuente es decir si la fuente en dc es de 30 y -30 sumatoria seria 60, el mosfet debe soportar un Vds de 66v como minimo y esto al limite, lo digo porque yo utilizaba en pruebas iniciales el 18N06L con una fuente rectificada de 30 y -30 con 4 AMP por rama y me quemo los 2 transistores mosfet y tenia la certeza que era la placa y no ya que le coloque los IRF630 y listo todo OK, y despues sin modificar la placa le coloque una fuente de 45 y -45 y todo OK.

Suerte


----------



## Mat-Corr

sigo probando mi UCD y sigue funcionando bien , pero he notado que despues de quitarle la alimentacion , queda todavia sonando, será por la carga de los condensadores? y como soluciono este inconveniente. Mil gracias al que me pueda guiar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Lo apagás desenchufandolo ?


----------



## djwash

Ponele un circuito de proteccion a la salida para que te desconecte los parlantes en caso de falla o cuando lo apagues, sino el POP de encendido y apagado dañara tus parlantes...


----------



## Mslbrll

carlos correa dijo:


> sigo probando mi UCD y sigue funcionando bien , pero he notado que despues de quitarle la alimentacion , queda todavia sonando, será por la carga de los condensadores? y como soluciono este inconveniente. Mil gracias al que me pueda guiar.



Buscando se encuentra 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/348679/


----------



## ixak1

Bueno volví a conectar a 1ohm el ucd con los 2sk ... y comenzó a escucharse FEO jaja.. y de buenas a primeras salió humo de uno de los 2sk y el ir2110 también le escurrió algo negro y pegajoso. en fin ya habia funcionado bien pero tal ves no fue estable. 
Ahora ya lo armé otra ves y lo tengo funcionando max a 2 ohm ( con un switch para el cambio de inductor ) ahora bien, funciona perfecto, perfectamente ! pero las bobinas me ocupan mucho espacio ya que hice en un tubo de PVC de 2.5" de diámetro, y son dos por cada etapa mas la caja "faraday" que hice a cada uno, entonces recordé que en alguna parte de este tema leí que se podían usar núcleos toroidales  de color rojo o de color azul oscuro, adjunto una fotografía de los que tengo y si es posible me digan que opinan de esos núcleos . el amarillo de fuente de PC lo pongo únicamente como referencia. el azul tiene el texto "a-066038-2 2c1", es totalmente azul. mientras que ese verde pálido por abajo tiene el mismo tono de azul que el del otro toroide.
¿que opinan?


----------



## nitai

Adrian2008 dijo: 





> esto es solo para que ustedes medigan si es asi que seve la señal de salida del amplificador clase d, y como hago para saber si los mosfet no e estan encendiendo de forma tal que todo vuele.


Si lo que se ve son las formas de onda en los drenadores de los mosfets, están bien excepto por las terribles ondas senc(x), es decir tenes sinusoidales exponencialmente amortiguadas, para que te queden cuadradas te remito al post 1308 donde se explica como hacer.
Para saber si tenes tiempo muerto entre ambas ramas y evitar el disparo continuo, tenes que leer un poco mas todo el tema pero ya te digo que eso se controla con las resistencias de gate o también lo podes controlar con resistores en las entradas altas y bajas del IR2110, en el post1308 hay un AN que subí que te explica el asunto.
saludos.


----------



## ssyn

gracias, consegui los IRFZ34 a un precio accesible, tambien compre un IR2113, tengo otra duda, si por ejemplo tengo una fuente de +-24V 6A esos 6A pasan por los 2N5401?


----------



## Tacatomon

ixak1 dijo:


> Bueno volví a conectar a 1ohm el ucd con los 2sk ... y comenzó a escucharse FEO jaja.. y de buenas a primeras salió humo de uno de los 2sk y el ir2110 también le escurrió algo negro y pegajoso. en fin ya habia funcionado bien pero tal ves no fue estable.
> Ahora ya lo armé otra ves y lo tengo funcionando max a 2 ohm ( con un switch para el cambio de inductor ) ahora bien, funciona perfecto, perfectamente ! pero las bobinas me ocupan mucho espacio ya que hice en un tubo de PVC de 2.5" de diámetro, y son dos por cada etapa mas la caja "faraday" que hice a cada uno, entonces recordé que en alguna parte de este tema leí que se podían usar núcleos toroidales  de color rojo o de color azul oscuro, adjunto una fotografía de los que tengo y si es posible me digan que opinan de esos núcleos . el amarillo de fuente de PC lo pongo únicamente como referencia. el azul tiene el texto "a-066038-2 2c1", es totalmente azul. mientras que ese verde pálido por abajo tiene el mismo tono de azul que el del otro toroide.
> ¿que opinan?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66825



El toroide azul se ve interesante. Las siglas que propones, a simple vista lo dejaría como un componente de Arnold Magnetics... Pero el código que das no arroja info alguna. Verifica si no tiene más datos, o una foto de ellos, para mandarla al supuesto fabricante.
Otra que serviría es saber de que aparato provino ese toroide.

Saludos!


----------



## Mat-Corr

djwash dijo:


> Ponele un circuito de proteccion a la salida para que te desconecte los parlantes en caso de falla o cuando lo apagues, sino el POP de encendido y apagado dañara tus parlantes...



gracias djwash, ya estaba pensando en eso y tambien por proteccion de mis parlantes,


----------



## electroconico

ssyn dijo:


> gracias, consegui los IRFZ34 a un precio accesible, tambien compre un IR2113, tengo otra duda, si por ejemplo tengo una fuente de +-24V 6A esos 6A pasan por los 2N5401?



No están pasando 6A.
Revisa el tema y la hoja de datos del transistor(600mA max), ese arreglo regula 6-5mA max.


----------



## ixak1

Tacatomon, ese toroide me lo regalaron en una electrónica, es nuevo, pero tienen otros ( me los venden, son baratos ) tienen uno de 10cm de diámetro exterior y 5.5cm interior color verde como el de la foto y abajo amarillo. tienen buena variedad de núcleos.
Como puedo calcular una bobina de forma sencilla para ese toroide, ya que no conozco su permeabilidad y nada, solo color y medidas. y pues puedo probarlo en el UCD. ¿que opinas?


----------



## Tacatomon

Unas fotos del código del toroide de color azul ayudaría. O si no, pregunta de donde sacan esos toroides donde lo compraste. A ciegas, como mencionas, no vas a llegar muy lejos...

Y calcular la bobina es de lo más sencillo. Pero es importante los datos del toroide.

Saludos!


----------



## ixak1

Tacatomon dijo:


> Unas fotos del código del toroide de color azul ayudaría. O si no, pregunta de donde sacan esos toroides donde lo compraste. A ciegas, como mencionas, no vas a llegar muy lejos...
> 
> Y calcular la bobina es de lo más sencillo. Pero es importante los datos del toroide.
> 
> Saludos!



Mañana lunes preguntaré sobre ese toroide, la marca más que nada, pero son nuevos, vienen en su cajita de cartón, sin letras ni nada pero tienen muchos y mucha variedad, lo único que tiene escrito el toroide es lo que puse en el otro mensaje, e estado buscando información de fabricantes e importadores de toroides en mexico pero no es facil.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo también tengo un toroide azul y no conseguí datos,voy a estar al pendiente si averiguas algo 
saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## Tacatomon

Si me das una foto del toroide, veré que puedo hacer... Una foto donde se vea el código.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

el mio no tiene código ni nada,vino en una cajita redonda de plástico,ni siquiera una letra tiene la caja ni el toroide


----------



## ixak1

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el mio no tiene código ni nada,vino en una cajita redonda de plástico,ni siquiera una letra tiene la caja ni el toroide



y que tal anduvo ? tienes alguna foto ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

tengo los materiales pero no lo monte todavía,tengo asta inductometro para cuando arme el inductor,toroide tengo dos azules y dos amarillos de fuentes de pc.
de apurado imprimí la placa en tamaño grande y me di cuenta recién cuando la estaba por perforar¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
luego quedo ay todo guardado los componentes


----------



## ixak1

Ok tacatomon, mañana con la cámara tomaré una foto con "macro" de mas o menos buena vista, muchas gracias !


----------



## Cy3uS

come faccio a stampare il pdf senza modificare le dimensioni del pcb?


----------



## Tacatomon

Cy3uS dijo:


> come faccio a stampare il pdf senza modificare le dimensioni del pcb?



Devi usare un editor di immagini (con griglia di sfondo preferibilmente) e dare la dimensione specificata appare PDF.

 Saluti!

 PS: L'uso di lingue diverse dallo spagnolo nel forum dovrebbe essere moderato. Come una punta, si può mettere obtar testo per la lingua e tradurlo in spagnolo per i compagni del forum può leggere il testo.

---

Debes de usar un editor de imágenes (De preferencia, con grilla de fondo) y darle las dimensiones especificadas en el PDF.

Saludos!

PS: El uso de otros idiomas que no sea Español debe ser moderado. Como consejo, puedes obtar por poner el texto en el idioma original y una traducción al Español para que los compañeros del foro puedan leerlo.


----------



## Cy3uS

lo siento, pero yo había traducido al español y luego copié en italiano!  que el editor me recomiendan? muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Cy3uS dijo:


> lo siento, pero yo había traducido al español y luego copié en italiano!  que el editor me recomiendan? muchas gracias



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## andrew01

greetings splendid amplifier


----------



## ixak1

Con este circuito les a pasado que: ¿el pop de encendido lo hace muchas veces como una por segundo cuando lo arrancan con bocina puesta? deja de escucharse y se escucha ese ruido de pop pop pop.. etc .. pero si conectas la bocina después de encendida la etapa ya se escucha bien, y si le subes vuelve otra ves el pop pop pop ...   esto con un foco en serie, de 25w, alimentando con +-45v y pues el foco en serie. es que estoy armando una etapa para probar el toroidal azul, solo que esas pruebas las hice con un inductor ya probado..  a si también estoy usando irfp260 .. porque los 250n tardan en llegar y en el datasheet están casi iguales.




andrew01 dijo:


> greetings splendid amplifier



Andrew, no tienes problemas con tus núcleos ? no calienta? no ruidos?


----------



## Tacatomon

Cuando hace los ruidos que comentas... ¿La lampara prende a full? Yo creo que ya es hora de quitarla.


----------



## djwash

Lo dije antes y lo repito, lampara en serie de 75W/100W para llegar a probar el ampli un poco mas arriba antes de sacarla.


----------



## ixak1

Si prende, pero con cada POP la intensidad baja. será por no alcanzar a arrancar con suficiente energía ?  mas tardesito subo las fotos de los toroidales que hiba a subir, no tengo cam y con mi cel no salen bien, también subo fotos de la etapa.
Ijole la verdad me da cierto miedo a quitarla jaja, por que esos mosfet si están caros, pero si da audio y todo trate de armarlo MUY MUY detallado. bueno, más tarde las subo, grax por la respuesta.


----------



## djwash

Pon una serie de 75W, no tengas miedo, lo pruebas asi, para poder sacarle mas potencia, recuerda que la lampara te limita la corriente.

Hace unos dias estaba soldando los cables para el armado definitivo de los dos UCD que arme, y no me di cuenta quedo V+ conectado a la salida de parlantes antes del inductor, lo conecte sin serie porque ya sabia que andaba perfecto, y empezo a hacer un ruido el trafo como a vibrar a lo loco, lo desconecte rapido y medi un mosfet en corto, me asuste, le cambie el mosfet y revise soldaduras y lo probe, volvio a andar como si nada, se salvaron los demas componentes...

Asique ponele una serie mas grande y probalo varias horas, yo lo probe con la serie como 6 horas al limite que me dejaba la lampara, luego lo probe mucho tiempo sin la serie hasta que le agarre confianza. Recien esta semana me decidi a ponerlos en un gabinete...


----------



## Tacatomon

djwash dijo:


> Pon una serie de 75W, no tengas miedo, lo pruebas asi, para poder sacarle mas potencia, recuerda que la lampara te limita la corriente.
> 
> Hace unos dias estaba soldando los cables para el armado definitivo de los dos UCD que arme, y no me di cuenta quedo V+ conectado a la salida de parlantes antes del inductor, lo conecte sin serie porque ya sabia que andaba perfecto, y empezo a hacer un ruido el trafo como a vibrar a lo loco, lo desconecte rapido y medi un mosfet en corto, me asuste, le cambie el mosfet y revise soldaduras y lo probe, volvio a andar como si nada, se salvaron los demas componentes...
> 
> Asique ponele una serie mas grande y probalo varias horas, yo lo probe con la serie como 6 horas al limite que me dejaba la lampara, luego lo probe mucho tiempo sin la serie hasta que le agarre confianza. Recien esta semana me decidi a ponerlos en un gabinete...



Que buena historia eh!

Yo ya le agarré confianza. De plano, temía que en estas semanas, se evaporizaran los IRFB4227 con esos 90VDC. De verdad que hasta ahora, estoy muy satisfecho con la configuración actual del sistema.

Saludos!


----------



## ixak1

Pues ya lo deje funcionando, uds me animaron y funcionó, aprendí a la mala a usar el foco pues si quemé un par de irfp250, aun que todavía tengo la duda, no los revisé. un pre para bajos de 30hz a 250hz, simplemente suena hermoso . lo tengo junto un par de TDA7293, solo que el ventilador me esta metiendo ruido. En su experiencia ¿Un toroide en la alimentación del ventilador serviría ?  o de plano me recomiendan ponerlo en otra fuente ( otro transformadorsito para el o los ventiladores ) .. 

Gracias por sus respuestas =).


----------



## Tacatomon

ixak1 dijo:


> Pues ya lo deje funcionando, uds me animaron y funcionó, aprendí a la mala a usar el foco pues si quemé un par de irfp250, aun que todavía tengo la duda, no los revisé. un pre para bajos de 30hz a 250hz, simplemente suena hermoso . lo tengo junto un par de TDA7293, solo que el ventilador me esta metiendo ruido. En su experiencia ¿Un toroide en la alimentación del ventilador serviría ?  o de plano me recomiendan ponerlo en otra fuente ( otro transformadorsito para el o los ventiladores ) ..
> 
> Gracias por sus respuestas =).



Puedes intentarlo con un transformador pequeño. No digo que no se pueda desde las lineas principales de poder. El detalle es desacoplar correctamente ese ruido que introduce el ventilador. Un pequeño toroide podría funcionar. Amén de muchos condensadores de 100pF, 1nF, 10nF, 100nF 1µF y más alla.

Saludos!


----------



## ixak1

Pues dejo un link con algunas fotos, faltan pero cuando me prestaron la cámara no me la prestaron con cable, aquellas tienen las fotos del toroide azul del otro día y el UCD fuera del gabinete. las subo a mediafire por que me dio flojera de recortarlas cada una del paint para poder ser aceptadas aquí. si la estoy regando pues ya pasará algún mod y me borra el enlace, o igual  y  ya despúes subo mas peques directamente aqui. la camara me la quitan mañana así que tengo tiempo para usarla. jeje


http://www.mediafire.com/?6otyocqfc2i96p0


----------



## electroconico

ixak1 dijo:


> Pues dejo un link con algunas fotos, faltan pero cuando me prestaron la cámara no me la prestaron con cable, aquellas tienen las fotos del toroide azul del otro día y el UCD fuera del gabinete. las subo a mediafire por que me dio flojera de recortarlas cada una del paint para poder ser aceptadas aquí. si la estoy regando pues ya pasará algún mod y me borra el enlace, o igual  y  ya despúes subo mas peques directamente aqui. la camara me la quitan mañana así que tengo tiempo para usarla. jeje
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6otyocqfc2i96p0



Son 50MB compa  esta pesado solo para ver fotos 

Baja el fotosizer , es muy sencillito de usar.
--------------------------------------------------
Esta muy padre tu ampli .

Saludos!


----------



## jrestr29

Buenas tengo una duda, que tal es la calidad de sonido de este amplificador sobretodo en medios y agudos??


----------



## Tacatomon

jrestr29 dijo:


> Buenas tengo una duda, que tal es la calidad de sonido de este amplificador sobretodo en medios y agudos??


La respuesta está páginas más atrás...

No te cuesta nada leer. Toda mi experiencia con este amplificador está detallada a largo del tema.


----------



## jrestr29

Tacatomon dijo:


> La respuesta está páginas más atrás...
> 
> No te cuesta nada leer. Toda mi experiencia con este amplificador está detallada a largo del tema.



mas o menos cuantas paginas atras comienza tu historia?  mira que son 150 paginas


----------



## Tacatomon

Ja, Desde la primera. 

Te invito a que leas el tema. No tiene pierde ni un solo comentario. Solo te puedo decir que estoy satisfecho, así como muchos otros compañeros. Pero si quieres más detalles, tendrás que mirar más a fondo...

Saludos!


----------



## jrestr29

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ja, Desde la primera.
> 
> Te invito a que leas el tema. No tiene pierde ni un solo comentario. Solo te puedo decir que estoy satisfecho, así como muchos otros compañeros. Pero si quieres más detalles, tendrás que mirar más a fondo...
> 
> Saludos!



 Siendo asi hora de hacer un poco de cafe


----------



## Tacatomon

No te preocupes. Lo más bueno está al inicio y en medio del tema.
Cualquier cosa, acá andamos.







Suerte.

PS: Si te es más cómodo, configura tus opciones de tema para poder ver 40 comentarios por página. Yo solo tengo 76 páginas...


----------



## ixak1

Electroconico: Gracias !, Tienes razón es que ya tenía sueño pero desde cuando estaba que iba a subir unas fotos, ya eh usado el programa que dices jeje, pero se me hace más sencillo subir a imageshack.







Bueno aquí dejo la versión <no floja> de las fotos , si ven que algo puede estar mal para el UCD..  o en general ( ya pondré fotos en amplificadores hechos en casa ). Seguiré haciendo pruebas con el otro UCD para poder poner núcleo toroidal ya que lo pienso meter a un cascaron para auto con todo y su inversor, así como el bass extension..  

Alguien a hecho de forma satisfactoriamente el protector que recomienda ejtagle ?  no le entiendo bien.


----------



## Delphos

ixak1 dijo:


> Bueno volví a conectar a 1ohm el ucd con los 2sk ... y comenzó a escucharse FEO jaja.. y de buenas a primeras salió humo de uno de los 2sk y el ir2110 también le escurrió algo negro y pegajoso. en fin ya habia funcionado bien pero tal ves no fue estable.
> Ahora ya lo armé otra ves y lo tengo funcionando max a 2 ohm ( con un switch para el cambio de inductor ) ahora bien, funciona perfecto, perfectamente ! pero las bobinas me ocupan mucho espacio ya que hice en un tubo de PVC de 2.5" de diámetro, y son dos por cada etapa mas la caja "faraday" que hice a cada uno, entonces recordé que en alguna parte de este tema leí que se podían usar núcleos toroidales  de color rojo o de color azul oscuro, adjunto una fotografía de los que tengo y si es posible me digan que opinan de esos núcleos . el amarillo de fuente de PC lo pongo únicamente como referencia. el azul tiene el texto "a-066038-2 2c1", es totalmente azul. mientras que ese verde pálido por abajo tiene el mismo tono de azul que el del otro toroide.
> ¿que opinan?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66825



Hola foro, Hola Ixac1, adjunto un archivo con informacion generica de nucleos toroidales, el cual nos indica que frecuencia puede manejar determinado toroidal dependiendo de su color, basado en un codigo de colores que maneja el autor.
Espero sea de utilidad la informacion.

Saludos


----------



## rodrimari

Hola, Te felicito por tus amplios conosimientos en electronica y audio.

Te queria preguntar que funciones cumplen los transistores 2n5401 y el TIP 31, porque he visto varios diseños de estos amplificadores pero ninguno con estos transistores


----------



## Nicog17

rodrimari dijo:


> Hola, Te felicito por tus amplios conosimientos en electronica y audio.
> 
> Te queria preguntar que funciones cumplen los transistores 2n5401 y el TIP 31, porque he visto varios diseños de estos amplificadores pero ninguno con estos transistores



Hola compañero, Q1 y Q2 son una fuente de corriente constante, Q3 y Q4 son un amplificador diferencial, y el Tip 31 junto con el zenner, crean una fuente de 12v
Saludos


----------



## ixak1

ejtagle dijo:


> @ratmayor: La idea tuya es correcta, sin embargo, el circuito tal como está no funcionaría  ... No es el circuito en sí, porque el concepto está perfecto, sino que tal como está el diagrama, tendrías problemas de masa.
> Es decir Acin es la señal del secundario del transformador, referida a tierra. Desgraciadamente, Shutdown del IR2110 está referida a -Vcc.. Tal como está el circuito, no sería capaz de detectar cuando se cortan los 220v, porque la tensión del secundario cae a 0, y luego, sobre el diodo de entrada del circuito quedarán aplicados los Vcc (entre masa y los -vcc de la fuente de alimentación).
> Sin embargo, es rescatable la idea  ... Me tomé el atrevimiento de tomar tu circuito, fusionarlo con lo que hizo alejandro, y agregarle un optoaislador para sensar directamente del lado de 220v, y ser lo más rápido posible en detectar la falta de tensión (además, es realmente la única forma de hacer ésto con una fuente switching, donde no existe un secundario en el que sea posible sensar la existencia de los 220v en forma inmediata...)
> El resultado es el circuito adjunto. Está simulado, pero no lo he armado realmente... Pero por todo lo que vi, pinta que andará perfectamente.
> Este circuito tiene un retardo al encendido de 300milisegundos, para, via las modificaciones a la fuente flotante que sugerimos entre Ale y yo (2 resistencias de 100k + zener 12v) se le de tiempo a la fuente flotante para cargarse adecuadamente y evitar el POP de encendido.
> También, via el optoaislador, se detecta en forma casi inmediata la falta de los 220v (30 milisegundos, aproximadamente), apagando la etapa de salida del ampli antes que falte la tensión de alimentación de la misma (los capacitores de rectificación de la fuente de potencia son los que aseguran eso), eliminando el POP de apagado...
> La verdad, quedó redondito y como siempre, componentes muy baratos y conseguibles en todos lados.
> Las únicas notas que tengo sobre este circuito son que:
> C1 es un capacitor de poliéster de 100n/400v mínimo
> D1 a D4 pueden sustituirse por cualquier puente rectificador de onda completa... o por diodos 1n4148. La corriente que maneja este puente es ínfima.
> C5 y C4 son capacitores electrolíticos comunes, de 16vdc
> D5 es necesario, para evitar quemar el BC548... Porque la máxima tensión inversa que soporta la unión base-emisor es 5v, y resulta ser que cuando el circuito arranca, tenemos una tensión de -12v aplicada sobre la misma
> La resistencia que iba en paralelo a C4, la saqué, pues no es estrictamente necesaria. Cuando se apaga el ampli, la tensión entre emisor del TIP31 y -vcc se hace 0, por lo que C4 se descarga a través de R1. Y de paso , al sacar esa resistencia, mejora un poco los niveles de tensión en la pata de shutdown del IR
> 
> Bueh, saludos ... Y manos a la obra
> 
> Eduardo



Ejtagle, tu idea es genial respecto a la protección, ¿Lo haz realizado? ¿es necesario modificar el PCB que tú hiciste para el UCD ?, lo cito también para tenerlo más presente pues luego se me pierde el post y ni como encontrarlo otra vez, me costo muchas horas de revisar =).


----------



## andrew01

hello sir Egtagle
                            greetings having assembled your wonderful ucd amplifier sucessfully
and i am fully satisfied with its performance can this amplifier be bridged for 4 ohms load
with additional bridge circuit using IRFB4227 IN OUTPUTS  can you help me out i have another schematic but i dont know if its ok so please tell if this schematic is ok to build 
thanks once again for your ucd amp its superb
warm regards
andrew01Hola señor Egtagle
                            saludos de haber montado su maravillosa amplificador de UCD con éxito
y estoy completamente satisfecho con su rendimiento puede ser el amplificador en puente con 4 ohmios de carga
con un circuito de puente adicional con IRFB4227 EN SALIDAS puede ayudarme tengo otro esquema, pero no sé si es así que por favor se puede decir si este esquema es buena para construir
Gracias de nuevo por la UCD amplificador de su excelente
Saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## rodrimari

Nicog17 dijo:


> Hola compañero, Q1 y Q2 son una fuente de corriente constante, Q3 y Q4 son un amplificador diferencial, y el Tip 31 junto con el zenner, crean una fuente de 12v
> Saludos



Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, pero todavia no me quedo claro para que se utiliza ese amplificador diferencial, y la fuente de 12v

Ademas el LM311 hace el PWM?  pero en este circuito la salida del lm311 no se conecta al driver. 

Y la señal triangular donde esta? y el comparador?

Las etapas de un amplificador clase d son: PWM, comparador, driver, los 2 mosfet y el filtro. Ese amplificador diferencial esta de mas.


----------



## Nicog17

rodrimari dijo:


> Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, pero todavia no me quedo claro para que se utiliza ese amplificador diferencial, y la fuente de 12v
> 
> Ademas el LM311 hace el PWM?  pero en este circuito la salida del lm311 no se conecta al driver.
> 
> Y la señal triangular donde esta? y el comparador?
> 
> Las etapas de un amplificador clase d son: PWM, comparador, driver, los 2 mosfet y el filtro. Ese amplificador diferencial esta de mas.



Hola denuevo. Varias de esas cositas están expresados a lo largo de todo el tema, por ejemplo la _Conección del LM_... Te invito a leerlo de a poco 
La fuente de 12V es para alimentar el Driver. Las demás cosas te las va a saber explicar mejor alguien que entienda más, Saludos


----------



## audiousa

Hola Ejtagle , logre armar el amplificador HighEnd clase D. Lo que varie los condensadores ceramicos C12-C13.C14 ; C22-C23-C24   1uf(105) por 0.1uf(104) y el condensador de salida C4 1.5uf(155) 0 680nf(684) por 47nf (474) y sobre el inductor use el toroidal con nucleo de ferrita que posteo el colega Clemen , la fuente es de +/- 70 de un BEHRINGER PMH880S , Funciona claro y fuerte pero el inductor calienta demasiado a los pocos minutos de su funcionamiento. use el toroidal indicado  y el #15 y la cantidad de vueltas indicadas. gracias


----------



## audiousa

el condensador 1uf/63 es muy dificil de encontrar por su tamaño hay de 250v pero es demasiado grande , con respecto al condensador de salida 1.5uf o 680n me es imposible encontrarlos por ello le puse en su lugar 470nf o con que valores podria remplazarlos.cualquier sugerencia les agradecere.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés poner capacitores en paralelo hasta sumar su valor , ese amplificador tiene cálculos de ingeniería , además de experimentales por su autor , no te pongas a cambiar valores a tontas y a locas.

Por otro lado . . . ¿ que te importa más , la estética pura , o que funcione adecuedamente ?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Código:
	

¿ que te importa más , la estética pura , o que funcione adecuedamente ?


Ami la verdad. es que funcione adecuadamente. ya que para eso estan los gabinetes 
o no es asi amigo DOSMETROS


----------



## idem258

hola nuevamente... no encuentro nucleos mas grandess!!!!!!! ches! hasta ahora encontre este  con las siguinetes medidas: 

diametro interno:14mm
diametro externo:27mm
altura:11mm
grosor:6mm

servira? de todas maneras seguire buscando estos toroides...(Y)


----------



## ssyn

encontre unos 11N60 pero veo que no son de IR, le quedaran?
tambien encontre esta pagina para calcular bobina  http://electricosonline.com/Privado/Utilidades/calculador_de_inductores.htm   a ver si los resultados son buenos


----------



## mono pibe

​


ssyn dijo:


> encontre unos 11N60 pero veo que no son de IR, le quedaran?
> tambien encontre esta pagina para calcular bobina  http://electricosonline.com/Privado/Utilidades/calculador_de_inductores.htm   a ver si los resultados son buenos



Analizo que se saslen del tema como cuales,haser cambios de valores del ucd poreso tantos problemas con el UCD  miren las recomendaciones en las primeras paginas,yo Creo que el ingeniero tiene que estar cansado de leer tonterias  ,concentremosno en el plano original cuando  conoscamos ESTE PROYECTO, pero mucho podemos haser cambios  :enfadado: SALUDOS.....


----------



## idem258

tengo este pequeño toroide.. me servira?
http://toroids.info/T106-0.php
ah, y como calculo la inductancia en esta pagina?


----------



## Mslbrll

idem258 dijo:


> tengo este pequeño toroide.. me servira?
> http://toroids.info/T106-0.php
> ah, y como calculo la inductancia en esta pagina?


Ese toroide va bien, aguanta desde 50mhz hasta 350mhz.
Bajate este programita para calcular la inductancia.

http://www.dl5swb.de/html/mini_ring_core_calculator.htm


----------



## idem258

si, y soporta ra la corriente de mi ampli 200W?


----------



## ixak1

¿ Alguien recuerda más o menos por donde quedó la idea de usar el pin 11 del ir para la desconexion y la conexion de los parlantes ? alguien lo a implementado con exito ya ? intento hacer una configuración para evitar ( primero que nada ) esos pops de encendido y apagado. pero no encuentro el post donde ejtagle habla de eso =(.


----------



## idem258

ejtagle dijo:


> No, no hay que alterar ni capacitor ni inductor de salida... Porque esos son los que dan la frecuencia máxima amplificable de audio, y si se altera su valor, entonces no tendrán un amplificador de alta fidelidad, ya que no será capaz de amplificar todo el rango de frecuencia de audio en forma correcta.
> Hay una cosa que están perdiendo de vista: Si hacen un amplificador de 1200Wrms, es porque le piensan conectar un (o varios) parlantes para llegar a esa potencia. En cuyo caso, un poco más de residuo de frecuencia de conmutación a la salida, es irrelevante... Para un parlante de 1200Wrms, tener 10Wrms de residuo de alta frecuencia es irrelevante, no es perjudicial en lo más mínimo... y además no se oye.
> Ahora, si hacen un ampli de 1200Wrms, lo alimentan para que dé los 1200Wrms a la salida, y le conectan un parlante de 10Wrms... bueno, entonces están en serios problemas... porque, van a terminar quemando el parlante... Pero... así no hubiera residuo de frecuencia de switching, también terminarían quemando el parlante... porque el menor ruido que fuera amplificado superaría los 10Wrms de su parlante, y lo desconaría... Ésto se aplica NO SOLO a amplificadores clase D, sino a cualquier clase de amplificador... Por eso:
> La regla Nro 1 para construir un amplificador es que el ampli debe hacerse para una potencia similar a la de los parlantes a manejar, y JAMAS debe hacerse un ampli de muy mucha más potencia (3 veces ya es demasiado!) que los parlantes a manejar, por el riesgo enorme de quemar los parlantes...
> Todo en su justa medida: Bafles, Parlantes, fuente y amplificador son una misma unidad que amplifica sonido, y para su correcto funcionamiento, DEBEN estar pensados para que sean compatibles entre sí y se complementen, para que funcionen en forma adecuada. Sino, la cosa siempre terminará en desastre... ya sea por cosas quemadas, rotas, o por la incapacidad de obtener un sonido razonablemente bueno.
> 
> Saludos!



entonces podria modificar estos valores si solo quiero las bajas frecuencias para un SW?





			
				ejtagle dijo:
			
		

> para luisgrillo: Cambiar la frecuencia de oscilación no es recomendable, y mucho menos, bajarla.. No vas a ganar nada con ello... Salvo, tener que usar una bobina de salida muy mucho más grande, y que va a calentar más aún ...
> 
> Saludos, y feliz año nuevo para todos!



Ok, encontre la respuesta...Gracias...


----------



## 0110110h

rodrimari dijo:


> Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, pero todavia no me quedo claro para que se utiliza ese amplificador diferencial, y la fuente de 12v
> 
> Ademas el LM311 hace el PWM?  pero en este circuito la salida del lm311 no se conecta al driver.
> 
> Y la señal triangular donde esta? y el comparador?
> 
> Las etapas de un amplificador clase d son: PWM, comparador, driver, los 2 mosfet y el filtro. Ese amplificador diferencial esta de mas.




jajaja viejo ponete a leer y analizar el esquema mas a fondo...... Ese ampli diferencial que decís esta de mas es el encargado de adaptar en nivel de la señal sigma-delta proveniente del LM311 al nivel del IR2110 ya que este ultimo esta referido a -Vcc, no a masa como el LM311.
La fuente de 12V o mejor dicho -Vcc+12V (ya que están referidos a -Vcc) es la que alimenta el IR2110.
Lo que vos describis es un clase d a base de modulación PWM, este es un clase d a base de modulación sigma-delta.
Te recomiendo buscarte un buen libro y no quedarte solo con lo que ves en Google. Saludos.


----------



## raven

Hola a todos. tengo andando este amplificador y esta genial.
La desventaja que veo es que debe tener una "Ignición" para que arranque ya que la señal que entra al comparador es dada por la bobina de salida y sin señal de entrada no hay señal de salida por lo tanto no hay realimentacion y con ella señal triangular para el comparador.
Una de las cosas que hice es inyectar una señal de un generador externo y eso lleva al amplificador a una estabilidad mayor por lo que pensé en un generador de señal triangular pero no encontré nada verdaderamente confiable como con unas compuertas o un micro controlador pic.
Por eso les pregunto a uds entusiastas del tema! alguien sabe de este u otro proyecto similar con un micro controlador DSPic???.
La idea es ingresar al IR2110 directamente con una señal digital a la frecuencia indicada, con eso llevaríamos el amplificador al máximo!
Espero les interese mi idea!
Saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

raven dijo:


> Hola a todos. tengo andando este amplificador y esta genial.
> La desventaja que veo es que debe tener una "Ignición" para que arranque ya que la señal que entra al comparador es dada por la bobina de salida y sin señal de entrada no hay señal de salida por lo tanto no hay realimentacion y con ella señal triangular para el comparador.
> Una de las cosas que hice es inyectar una señal de un generador externo y eso lleva al amplificador a una estabilidad mayor por lo que pensé en un generador de señal triangular pero no encontré nada verdaderamente confiable como con unas compuertas o un micro controlador pic.
> Por eso les pregunto a uds entusiastas del tema! alguien sabe de este u otro proyecto similar con un micro controlador DSPic???.
> La idea es ingresar al IR2110 directamente con una señal digital a la frecuencia indicada, con eso llevaríamos el amplificador al máximo!
> Espero les interese mi idea!
> Saludos!



que tal reven, los amplificadores digitales basados en dspic tienen una calidad de sonido inferior a los clase D basados en modulación sigma-delta como es el caso de este. Hasta el momento no se ha inventado un proceso de modulación digital que supere a la sigma-delta.
PD: Eso que decís es cierto, hay que meterle señal para que empiece a oscilar....... no lo veo como un inconveniente. Saludos


----------



## raven

0110110h dijo:


> que tal reven, los amplificadores digitales basados en dspic tienen una calidad de sonido inferior a los clase D basados en modulación sigma-delta como es el caso de este. Hasta el momento no se ha inventado un proceso de modulación digital que supere a la sigma-delta.
> PD: Eso que decís es cierto, hay que meterle señal para que empiece a oscilar....... no lo veo como un inconveniente. Saludos



Se que no es un inconveniente mayor pero a mínimo volumen si aparece el problema, mas que nada cuando lo usamos para algo hi end de 20W donde los volumenes son pequeños.
Yo lo uso con 70V de fuente si bien no tengo ese problema es algo que me gustaria tener solucionado. 
Desconocia que la modulacion Sigma-Delta superaba lo que puede dar un DSP, Eso me lleva a seguir con el esquema como esta para fabricar mis amplis lo mas profesionalmente posible.
Hay algo para generar una triangular que no depende de la realimentacion? Asi viene el IRS2092 que ya tiene la etapa de generador de señal y comparador integrada, pero es INCONSEGUIBLE por lo menos aca.
Por ultimo que debo tener en cuenta para hacer la bobina de salida con un toroide? hay alguien que lo tenga andando asi ?
Saludos!!!!


----------



## 0110110h

Viejo tenes en mente el típico esquema de una clase D PWM con la señal triangular y el comparador, con un ampli así nunca vas a lograr un sonido hi-fi. Para que te des una idea más o menos, para que un clase D a base de modulación PWM (la clásica de la señal triangular y el comparador) alcance la calidad de sonido de la modulación sigma-delta con frecuencia de muestreo de 200Khz, el PWM debe tener una señal triangular con frecuencia de muestreo de 2MHz... o sea prácticamente imposible hoy en día. 
Los clase D PWM solo se utilizan en potencias digitales para autos que no reproducen señales de más de 250MHz en el mejor de los casos, es decir solo sirven para graves.

El IRS2092 utiliza modulación sigma-delta con realimentación antes del filtro es exactamente igual a los primeros clase D no UCD que publico el ing. ejtagle, es decir son exactamente la misma cosa, por ahí el IRS sea un poco más hi-fi por lo que todo se encuentra integrado en una sola pastilla, el ruido es menor, pero la verdad no creo que ningún ser humano pueda distinguir eso solamente con la oreja. 
Por otro lado este UCD de ejtagle es mejor aún que el IRS2092 ya que la realimentación se encuentra después del filtro por lo que también corrige los errores que este pueda aportar en la señal de salida.


----------



## raven

Gracias por toda la info que me aportaste. 
Lo ultimo que quisiera saber es sobre la bobina de salida. 
Yo tengo una bobina enorme con nucleo de aire, como puedo calcular una con nucleo de ferrite? Hay algun programa para hacerlo o algun lugar donde pueda ver algunas formulas? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mslbrll

0110110h dijo:


> Viejo tenes en mente el típico esquema de una clase D PWM con la señal triangular y el comparador, con un ampli así nunca vas a lograr un sonido hi-fi. Para que te des una idea más o menos, para que un clase D a base de modulación PWM (la clásica de la señal triangular y el comparador) alcance la calidad de sonido de la modulación sigma-delta con frecuencia de muestreo de 200Khz, el PWM debe tener una señal triangular con frecuencia de muestreo de 2MHz... o sea prácticamente imposible hoy en día.
> Los clase D PWM solo se utilizan en potencias digitales para autos *que no reproducen señales de más de 250MHz* en el mejor de los casos, es decir solo sirven para graves.
> 
> El IRS2092 utiliza modulación sigma-delta con realimentación antes del filtro es exactamente igual a los primeros clase D no UCD que publico el ing. ejtagle, es decir son exactamente la misma cosa, por ahí el IRS sea un poco más hi-fi por lo que todo se encuentra integrado en una sola pastilla, el ruido es menor, pero la verdad no creo que ningún ser humano pueda distinguir eso solamente con la oreja.
> Por otro lado este UCD de ejtagle es mejor aún que el IRS2092 ya que la realimentación se encuentra después del filtro por lo que también corrige los errores que este pueda aportar en la señal de salida.



250Mhz? no sera 250hz?


----------



## 0110110h

Mslbrll dijo:


> 250Mhz? no sera 250hz?



jaja si de una me equivoque es 250Hz


----------



## Mslbrll

raven dijo:


> Gracias por toda la info que me aportaste.
> Lo ultimo que quisiera saber es sobre la bobina de salida.
> Yo tengo una bobina enorme con nucleo de aire, como puedo calcular una con nucleo de ferrite? Hay algun programa para hacerlo o algun lugar donde pueda ver algunas formulas? Muchas gracias!



Ferrite no, polvo de hierro. fijate 4 post atras ams o  menos que puse un programa para calcular.


----------



## 0110110h

raven dijo:


> Gracias por toda la info que me aportaste.
> Lo ultimo que quisiera saber es sobre la bobina de salida.
> Yo tengo una bobina enorme con nucleo de aire, como puedo calcular una con nucleo de ferrite? Hay algun programa para hacerlo o algun lugar donde pueda ver algunas formulas? Muchas gracias!



Yo uso núcleo de aire, pero la mayoría creo que usa núcleo de hierro o polvo de hierro ya que es difícil de saturar pero las perdidas en forma de calor son grandes. Con ferrita la verdad es un tema, tenes que usar ferritas con gap para que no se te sature el núcleo y claro hay que saber cómo calcularlo y luego tratar de hacer un gap a la ferrita sin que esta muera en el intento. Es todo un tema fijate buscando "ferrita con gap" ó "cálculo del gap en ferrita". 
Yo te aconsejaría usar núcleos de polvo de hierro..


----------



## ialvega

hola una pregunta, como se cuando un nucleo es de hierro o de ferrita?


----------



## Mat-Corr

estos son nucleos de ferrita?


----------



## 0110110h

la foto no se ve es muy chica


----------



## rafadell

hola amigos del foro, yo arme la placa pero a la salida del amplificador tengo la tension negativa de la fuente porqu puede ser??


----------



## 0110110h

rafadell dijo:


> hola amigos del foro, yo arme la placa pero a la salida del amplificador tengo la tension negativa de la fuente porqu puede ser??



Se te quemo el mosfet negativo del amplificador y si es el clase D de ejtagle, seguramente se te quemo el IR2110 también. Si cambias el mosfet, cambia también el IR2110 si no vas a quemarlo de vuelta


----------



## alejordaz

amigos del  foro si yo construyo el amplificador cambiando los mosfet por igbt, tengo unos    cm400ha-24h  que  obtentre teniendo en cuenta que son de alto voltaje y alta corriente 400Amper


----------



## raven

alejordaz dijo:


> amigos del  foro si yo construyo el amplificador cambiando los mosfet por igbt, tengo unos    cm400ha-24h  que  obtentre teniendo en cuenta que son de alto voltaje y alta corriente 400Amper



Hola como estas, yo quisiera hacer lo mismo pero el problema viene por la poca velocidad de conmutación que tienen los IGBT.
yo opte por poner mosfet potentes en paralelo para la etapa de potencia. los IRFP460 sobran para potencias enormes en esta clase de amplificador.
Los IGBT los podes usar en etapas de potencia fuentes que trabajan a 50Khz.

Espero te sirva, saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Es posible que funcione con IGBT, el detalle sería encontrar los más rápidos disponibles, que a la vez los vuelve muy difíciles de encontrar.


----------



## alejordaz

hola compañeros relice unos calculos de mi igbt cm400ha-24 y encontre los siguiente que se encuentra en la imagen, corriganme si me equivoque

1750ns  como f=1/t   entonces f=1/1750ns   y 1750ns= 0.000002seg  entonces f=1/0.000002seg

f=500000Hz     entonces   f=500KHz


----------



## Nicog17

alejordaz dijo:


> hola compañeros relice unos calculos de mi igbt cm400ha-24 y encontre los siguiente que se encuentra en la imagen, corriganme si me equivoque
> 
> 1750ns  como f=1/t   entonces f=1/1750ns   y 1750ns= 0.000002seg  entonces f=1/0.000002seg
> 
> f=500000Hz     entonces   f=500KHz



Estimado, buscando el Datasheet del IGBT , encontré que la frecuencia de operación para tal ronda los 20-25KHz. Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Wow, Es un Gran IGBT, y como tal, es muy lento.

Hay unos de IR que son capaces de commutar hasta 150Khz+, hay muchas probabilidades de probar con ellos, pero el problema sería conseguirlos.

Saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

alejordaz dijo:


> amigos del  foro si yo construyo el amplificador cambiando los mosfet por igbt, tengo unos    cm400ha-24h  que  obtentre teniendo en cuenta que son de alto voltaje y alta corriente 400Amper



Por que queres usar IGBT? Cuanta potencia queres lograr? con los IRFP250N podes sacar hasta 1000rms sin problemas y con los IRFP254 llegas hasta los 1800rms y ambos mosfet solo tendrían que disipar unos 19 ó 20W (el par) con un disipador acorde y un cooler.


----------



## Tacatomon

Acuérdense compañeros que el IR2110 tiene un límite, más allá de 100V entre ramas es ya mucha carga para el IC. Probar más allá de 100V lo veo con mucho humo. Tampoco digo que no se pueda hacer...

http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irg4pc50w.pdf

Aunque lo veo con mucha carga de gate... Quizás a bajo voltaje trabajaría, unos 50V... Aunque las pérdidas serían mayores por la caída VCEon.

Saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

Tacatomon dijo:


> Acuérdense compañeros que el IR2110 tiene un límite, más allá de 100V entre ramas es ya mucha carga para el IC. Probar más allá de 100V lo veo con mucho humo. Tampoco digo que no se pueda hacer...
> 
> http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irg4pc50w.pdf
> 
> Aunque lo veo con mucha carga de gate... Quizás a bajo voltaje trabajaría, unos 50V... Aunque las pérdidas serían mayores por la caída VCEon.
> 
> Saludos!



simple disipadorcito ó angulito de aluminio como uso yo, pegado con la gotita, alimento con +-93V, apenas entibia y eso que no uso los IR2110 originales sino los truchos


----------



## idem258

Uooo! ahi les pongo unas fotos de mis avances... se ve un poco feo, es que las tome con el movil...
Ya nada mas me falta acabar la fuente... y probare este lindo ampli... ah, t*A*mb*IÉ*n falta acabar el inductor


----------



## tony electro

compañeros, me gustaria saber si este ampli armado con un trafo 40x40v a 10 amp, me levanta 3 bocinas de 12" de 400 a 500 w max.


----------



## Tacatomon

Necesitas leer el tema de calculo y diseño de fuentes de alimentación para amplificadores en el subforo de fuentes de alimentación.

Saludos!


----------



## tony electro

me refiero a si lo tengo armado a 200w rms cual es  la cantidad de carga (bocinas) que le puedo poner. soy nuevo en el audio.


----------



## electroconico

XD

Hay un hilo de como conectar las bocinas si en serie o paralelo o una mezcla de estas.


----------



## tecbeml

tony electro dijo:


> me refiero a si lo tengo armado a 200w rms cual es  la cantidad de carga (bocinas) que le puedo poner. soy nuevo en el audio.



Hola tony 200w no es mucho 2 bocinas de 100w cada una a 8homs o 1 bocina de 200w a 4 homs


----------



## nene

tony, si te referís a cuestiones eléctricas, solo tenes que respetar la potencia y la impedancia. Si tu amp te da 200W @ 4Ohms, tu conjunto de parlantes (serie, paralelo, y combinaciones) debe tener esas características. 

El desempeño *acústico *no es el mismo de un parlante de 200W 4Ohms, que de 4 parlantes de 50W de 4Ohms, en serie y luego en paralelo. Mas parlantes NO es igual a mejor sonido.

saludos


----------



## Cacho

nene dijo:


> Mas parlantes NO es igual a mejor sonido.


Pero sí es igual a más presión sonora .

Como regla general, varios parlantes en un arreglo que dé cierta impedancia y sumen cierta potencia van a tener la misma calidad de sonido que un parlante solo de esa potencia e impedancia (e igual calidad de componentes, claro), pero el arreglo va a tener bastante más presión sonora.

La diferencia puede aparecer si hablamos de parlantes de diámetros muy disímiles (por ejemplo, un 18" contra varios de 5").

Saludos


----------



## tony electro

bueno raza y a todo esto como esta el rollo con la conexion primaria del trafo a la placa, paso por un puente de diodos y como conecto los capacitores de 4700uf? ayudenme con un diagrama o algo porfavor :* los amoo gracias EJTAGLE


----------



## djwash

tony electro dijo:


> bueno raza y a todo esto como esta *el rollo con la conexion primaria del trafo a la placa*, paso por un puente de diodos y como conecto los capacitores de 4700uf? ayudenme con un diagrama o algo porfavor :* los amoo gracias EJTAGLE





Lee https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/ y luego https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/ mientras deja este proyecto de lado, ya que si no sabes como se constituye una fuente simetrica esto es demasiado para ti.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

tony electro dijo:


> bueno raza y a todo esto como esta el rollo con la conexion primaria del trafo a la placa, paso por un puente de diodos y como conecto los capacitores de 4700uf? ayudenme con un diagrama o algo porfavor :* los amoo gracias EJTAGLE



Ups

amigo te recomiendo que leas bien como constrir fuentes simetricas.
el porque los condensadores,
que importancia tienen los diodos,
que pasa si los conectas mal.

por que si hacer una fuente simetrica te da problemas,
imaginate cuando hagas el amplificador.
vas a quemar todo,
lo que es costoso, ya que los materiales son caros


----------



## Mat-Corr

estos toroides son de nucleo de ferrita?


----------



## idem258

como les va! miren, encontre un nucleo asi de estos caminnado por la cachina en el centro de Lima, al parecer es un nucleoo de ferrita  con una especie de caparazon plastica (lo digo, por q una vez desarme uno igual  pero mas pequeño) y... creo que el tamaño es identico al de un T106-0 (http://toroids.info/T106-0.php) podria utilizarse para la bobina? de salida?


----------



## Tacatomon

idem258 dijo:


> como les va! miren, encontre un nucleo asi de estos caminnado por la cachina en el centro de Lima, al parecer es un nucleoo de ferrita  con una especie de caparazon plastica (lo digo, por q una vez desarme uno igual  pero mas pequeño) y... creo que el tamaño es identico al de un T106-0 (http://toroids.info/T106-0.php) podria utilizarse para la bobina? de salida?



Nopes, ese es un filtro EMI que se usa en 120VAC/220VAC. Tienen algunos mH... Que significa en el peor de los casos: Mucho humo. 



			
				Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Nopes, ese es un filtro EMI que se usa en 120VAC/220VAC. Tienen algunos mH... Que significa en el peor de los casos: Mucho humo.



PS: Tampoco el núcleo se puede usar, lo tiene las características del material #2 de Micrometals, por citar un ejemplo...


----------



## idem258

Tacatomon dijo:


> Nopes, ese es un filtro EMI que se usa en 120VAC/220VAC. Tienen algunos mH... Que significa en el peor de los casos: Mucho humo.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Tampoco el núcleo se puede usar, lo tiene las características del material #2 de Micrometals, por citar un ejemplo...



Ok tacato... muchas gracias! y para que se usa un filtro Emi?
ah, tengo un nucleo de polvo de hierro T106-0 me sirve?


----------



## Tacatomon

Son filtros que evitan perturbaciones en la red eléctrica que provocan aparatos electrónicos con fuentes conmutadas o circuitería de alta frecuencia. Tanto evitan la dispersión del mismo como también protegen las entradas de los aparatos delicados.

El Núcleo con mezcla #0... ¿Estás seguro de que es #0? No tengo referencias sobre ese material. Lo que se sabe es esto:
http://www.micrometals.com/materials_index.html

Y, por los datos que presenta, mas que nada su parámetro AL/N² presenta la desventaja que necesitaría demasiadas vueltas de alambre para poder hacer 30µH. Significando calentamiento por pérdidas resistivas en la bobina.

Idealmente, El material #2 es la elección recomendada para el filtro de salida.
http://www.micrometals.com/images/curves/FREQ02.GIF
El cual combina un parámetro AL/N² decente para una bobina balanceada.

Saludos!


----------



## idem258

Tacatomon dijo:


> Son filtros que evitan perturbaciones en la red eléctrica que provocan aparatos electrónicos con fuentes conmutadas o circuitería de alta frecuencia. Tanto evitan la dispersión del mismo como también protegen las entradas de los aparatos delicados.
> 
> El Núcleo con mezcla #0... ¿Estás seguro de que es #0? No tengo referencias sobre ese material. Lo que se sabe es esto:
> http://www.micrometals.com/materials_index.html
> 
> Y, por los datos que presenta, mas que nada su parámetro AL/N² presenta la desventaja que necesitaría demasiadas vueltas de alambre para poder hacer 30µH. Significando calentamiento por pérdidas resistivas en la bobina.
> 
> Idealmente, El material #2 es la elección recomendada para el filtro de salida.
> http://www.micrometals.com/images/curves/FREQ02.GIF
> El cual combina un parámetro AL/N² decente para una bobina balanceada.
> 
> Saludos!



Wow! mejor explicado no podria estar... Muchisimas gracias tacatomon! te pasaste eh (Y)
hoy aprendi algo mas!


----------



## 0110110h

carlos correa dijo:


> estos toroides son de nucleo de ferrita?



estoy un 90% seguro que son de ferrita y solo por lo que puedo ver, el color


----------



## albertemule

*discrete mosfet bootstrap driver*

​


----------



## 0110110h

albertemule dijo:


> *discrete mosfet bootstrap driver*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 69603



Muy bueno habría que armarlo y ver como se escucha ya que estos bichitos son muy delicados con el tema de los tiempos de subida y bajada de los mosfets


----------



## DOSMETROS

El bootstrap está bien hecho , pero la fuente flotante esa está mal ubicada , tendría que estar puesta para el transistor de arriba 


Ver el archivo adjunto 69603


----------



## albertemule

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El bootstrap está bien hecho , pero la fuente flotante esa está mal ubicada , tendría que estar puesta para el transistor de arriba
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69603&d=1332378343[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> hacemos montarlo para propósitos de prueba?
> ¿Cuáles son sus sugerencias?


----------



## rafadell

Una pregunta albertemule, ese circuito se le puede meter como entrada una señal digital,sería una señal analógica convertida a digital y usarlo como circuito de. Amplificación?


----------



## albertemule

rafadell dijo:


> Una pregunta albertemule, ese circuito se le puede meter como entrada una señal digital,sería una señal analógica convertida a digital y usarlo como circuito de. Amplificación?




Él hace el mismo trabajo que el IR2110.
Este circuito hace que sea posible conducir dos MOSFET de canal N


----------



## DOSMETROS

albertemule dijo:


> hacemos montarlo para propósitos de prueba?
> ¿Cuáles son sus sugerencias?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 69603


 


Fijate que la fuente auxiliar de 12 V está conectada desde los -80 V , así que al Gate del transistor superior Q14 le llegarán 12 - 80 = -68 V  , y se necesitarían +12V . Una solución sería *otra* fuente independiente conectada desde el Source de Q14 . O utilizar esa única fuente auxiliar ahí donde te dije y para el Q13 tomarse desde el cero de la fuente (que suministrará +80 V a Q13 , contando desde su Source) con algún regulador para no superar los 15 o 20 V en el Gate de Q13.

El bootstrap (C5 C6 y D13) *funcionaría bien* si lo alimentaras desde los +80 V mediante algún zener o divisor o regulador. Entonces , supongamos en reposo , C5 se cargaría a +12 V , cuando Q14 esté conduciendo-saturado , Drain y Source estarán practicamente al mismo potencial , y el capacitor ese (C5) seguirá suministrando al Gate los +12 V por encima del Source , para que continue conduciendo. Para que quede más claro :* necesitás +12 V por encima de los ±80V para que el superior continúe conduciendo*

Saludos !


----------



## 0110110h

albertemule dijo:


> *discrete mosfet bootstrap driver*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 69603



Este driver discreto es del amplificador ucd phillips UM10155, le han cambiado componentes difíciles de conseguir, habría que ve si funciona así. Fíjense acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/amplificador-ucd-phillips-um10155-han-probado-40765/


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Si , pero no vieron la R16 de 4,7 K *


Ver el archivo adjunto 69603

Saludos !


----------



## albertemule

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Si , pero no vieron la R16 de 4,7 K *
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 37024
> 
> Saludos !




¡Sí! La idea es utilizar el controlador LM311 para desencadenar este discreto, y con ello impulsar MOSFET de canal N

Sería interesante usar transistores comunes, fácil de encontrar y el circuito controlador debe ser adecuada para LM311


----------



## albertemule

*Simulaciones en LTSpice Software*

https://public.bay.livefilestore.co...IYSiikgrXZo2A_oNyeiGmjZvQ/Driver 1.bmp?psid=1

https://public.bay.livefilestore.co...SnTuTK7Ydkhxey33myNpIIowg/Driver 2.bmp?psid=1

https://public.bay.livefilestore.co...9YNWOVCWBlhmfjtvsJ12ab1Pg/Driver 3.bmp?psid=1

https://public.bay.livefilestore.co...-ODtPBFu0slA9RXIoJXn-6TCg/Driver 4.bmp?psid=1


----------



## ejtagle

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que la fuente auxiliar de 12 V está conectada desde los -80 V , así que al Gate del transistor superior Q14 le llegarán 12 - 80 = -68 V  , y se necesitarían +12V . Una solución sería *otra* fuente independiente conectada desde el Source de Q14 . O utilizar esa única fuente auxiliar ahí donde te dije y para el Q13 tomarse desde el cero de la fuente (que suministrará +80 V a Q13 , contando desde su Source) con algún regulador para no superar los 15 o 20 V en el Gate de Q13.
> 
> El bootstrap (C5 C6 y D13) *funcionaría bien* si lo alimentaras desde los +80 V mediante algún zener o divisor o regulador. Entonces , supongamos en reposo , C5 se cargaría a +12 V , cuando Q14 esté conduciendo-saturado , Drain y Source estarán practicamente al mismo potencial , y el capacitor ese (C5) seguirá suministrando al Gate los +12 V por encima del Source , para que continue conduciendo. Para que quede más claro :* necesitás +12 V por encima de los ±80V para que el superior continúe conduciendo*
> 
> Saludos !




Ahhh! ... Sabía que tarde o temprano iba a aparecer este circuito... Yo, durante mucho tiempo experimenté con el mismo... Con resultados malos. No porque el concepto no funcione, sino por los componentes. NO SE PUEDE sustituir los componentes que usó philips por componentes discretos comunes, y seguir esperando que el amplificador conmute a 200 - 400khz. Los transistores y diodos que eligió Philips son muy particulares, al igual que los mosfets que usa. En primer instancia, usa mosfts con una bajísima capacidad de gate, en 2o término, usa transistores que pueden dar picos de 3A, sin que disminuya la ganancia de los mismos. Y como 3r cosa, usa diodos schottky de alta velocidad antisaturación. Esos 4 componentes son críticos para el correcto funcionamiento de la etapa. Usando componentes genéricos, los mosfets no se prenden ni apagan a tiempo, generando pérdidas grandes por demoras en la conmutación, disipación excesiva en los transistorcitos de señal, y conducción cruzada de los mosfets. Talvez, con el instrumental adecuado y agregando demoras en lugares estratégicos se pueda hacer andar, pero, uds no pagarían 3us$ por un IR2110 que les soluciona todos estos problemas desde el inicio ? --- Yo sí, porque sé lo que cuesta quemar componentes una y otra vez... No sólo por el costo, sino por el costo en tiempo de hacer las cosas de nuevo... Mi consejo es: Salvo que puedan conseguir los componentes originales, y que tengan el instrumental  (osciloscopio digital como mínimo!) y el tiempo para poder hacer andar esta clase de diseño discreto, ni lo intenten porque terminarán cansados de quemar cosas...
Como detalle, yo he usado ese circuito con compoentes comunes, pero agregando demoras para evitar la conducción cruzada, y conmutando a frecuencias bastante inferiores ... Y funciona. Pero, sin los componentes adecuados , en audio no va a andar, porque los IRF250N son demasiada carga para los BC3x7 a 400Khz... Hay un diseño mío en este mismo foro con driver discreto. Lean los problemas que tuvo la gente que lo armó, y todo causado por la horrible calidad de los componentes conseguibles en el mercado local... Porque el circuito, con los componentes adecuados, anda a la una. 
Ese fue el motivo por el que usé el IR... para simplificar el armado y la puesta en funcionamiento para la gente del foro!

Saludos!

PD: el 1n4148 no soportará los 160 volts que ve cuando está polarizado en tensión inversa... Por lo menos, debieran ser schottky de alta velocidad y baja capacidad parásita...


----------



## albertemule

que la frecuencia máxima que el IR2110 puedan llegar?


----------



## Mat-Corr

bueno, tengo funcionando el amplificador de esta seccion con unos nucleos como los que se ven en la imagen, sera correcto dejarlo asi o es mejor cambiarlos , ¿que me aconsejan?


esta es la imagen



Ver el archivo adjunto 68936


----------



## ejtagle

albertemule dijo:


> que la frecuencia máxima que el IR2110 puedan llegar?



La frecuencia máxima de este circuito puede rondar los 400khz. La frecuencia máxima del IR puede superar fácilemnte los 1Mhz, aunque, por una cuestión de disipación en el integrado, la frecuencia máxima real usable , para evitar quemarlo, depende de la tensión máxima de alimentación del circuito, y de la carga capacitiva del gate de los mosfets usados...


----------



## Tacatomon

carlos correa dijo:


> bueno, tengo funcionando el amplificador de esta seccion con unos nucleos como los que se ven en la imagen, sera correcto dejarlo asi o es mejor cambiarlos , ¿que me aconsejan?
> 
> 
> esta es la imagen
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68936



Si así te trabaja bien el amplificado, es decir: No satura el audio, no tiene perdidas en agudos, no calienta demasiado la bobina, no calienta en vacío los mosfets de salida...
No hay por que cambiar algo.

Saludos!


----------



## mono pibe

​


carlos correa dijo:


> bueno, tengo funcionando el amplificador de esta seccion con unos nucleos como los que se ven en la imagen, sera correcto dejarlo asi o es mejor cambiarlos , ¿que me aconsejan?
> 
> 
> esta es la imagen
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68936



la bobina tiene muchas vueltas ,coloca dos nuclaos en paralelo, darle 14 vueltas con el alambre doble, has la prueva SALUDO AMIGOS...


----------



## djwash

carlos correa dijo:


> bueno, tengo funcionando el amplificador de esta seccion con unos nucleos como los que se ven en la imagen, sera correcto dejarlo asi o es mejor cambiarlos , ¿que me aconsejan?
> 
> 
> esta es la imagen
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68936



Lo unico que puedo agregar es que hiciste muy mal en poner los mosfet cableados, porque? lee el tema entero de nuevo y lo sabras.

Si esta funcionando bien, ya no tienen esos cables, o ambas, felicidades...


----------



## Mat-Corr

gracias a todos los que me giaron , Mono pibe, dj wash y tacatomon : mi inquietud era porque esos nucleos tiene pinta de ser de ferrita, pero como no estoy seguro por eso mi duda.


----------



## djwash

Otra vez, aun así sean de ferrita se pueden saturar, por poca sección, por material no apto, por exceso de corriente, por posesión espiritual...


----------



## ixak1

djwash dijo:


> Otra vez, aun así sean de ferrita se pueden saturar, por poca sección, por material no apto, por exceso de corriente, *por posesión espiritual..*.



waw.. esta es la mejor explicación que e leído ..


----------



## ejtagle

djwash dijo:


> Otra vez, aun así sean de ferrita se pueden saturar, por poca sección, por material no apto, por exceso de corriente, por posesión espiritual...



La verdad, me encantó ... Wow... posesión espiritual ... :O :O :O ...


----------



## 0110110h

djwash dijo:


> Otra vez, aun así sean de ferrita se pueden saturar, por poca sección, por material no apto, por exceso de corriente, por posesión espiritual...



jajaja es la falla más jodida esa! el tester no sirve para detectarla


----------



## danilo 33

hola me dirijo principalmente al ingeniero tagle haber si puede sacarme una duda en este tipo de amplificador, dado que con los otros me defiendo pero nada que ver el funcionamiento.......
la pregunta es la siguiente deseo armar este amplificador para 1 subwoofer foxtex 12" x 600w (al parlante lo pondria en una caja pasabanda)c*O*n la idea de meterle 200w poseo un trafo de 45+45 x 5 amper mi intencion es agregarle *UN* filtro pasabajos que vi *POR* el foro si es necesario suvo diagrama, pero surge q*UE* mi trafo no tiene la corriente acorde a la tabla de potencias influye en forma negatiba *POR* mas q*UE* no le saque toda la potencia? alguna modificacion q*UE* se sugiera? y otro detalle me recomiendan algun lugar en bs as para comprar los transistores e integrados aca se me quedaron mirando cuando los pedi.......desde ya muchas gracias y q*UE* sigan los exitos

perdon olvide aclarar q*UE* me conecto desde *UN* celular y a veces seme complica leer o ver algunos comentarios gracias y perdon por las molestias


----------



## Mslbrll

danilo 33 dijo:


> hola me dirijo principalmente al ingeniero tagle haber si puede sacarme una duda en este tipo de amplificador, dado que con los otros me defiendo pero nada que ver el funcionamiento.......
> la pregunta es la siguiente deseo armar este amplificador para 1 subwoofer foxtex 12" x 600w (al parlante lo pondria en una caja pasabanda)cn la idea de meterle 200w poseo un trafo de 45+45 x 5 amper mi intencion es agregarle 1 filtro pasabajos que vi x el foro si es necesario suvo diagrama, pero surge q mi trafo no tiene la corriente acorde a la tabla de potencias influye en forma negatiba x mas q no le saque toda la potencia? alguna modificacion q se sugiera? y otro detalle me recomiendan algun lugar en bs as para comprar los transistores e integrados aca se me quedaron mirando cuando los pedi.......desde ya muchas gracias y q sigan los exitos



Se va a sentir en los bajos, cuando "golpee". Fijate de armar una smps del foro, la de mariano con el sg3525 es sencilla.



Tacatomon, como quedo la entrada difrencial??

Te cuento que estoy por probar una entrada diferencial con el opa1632, vere que tal se porta.


----------



## ejtagle

danilo 33 dijo:


> hola me dirijo principalmente al ingeniero tagle haber si puede sacarme una duda en este tipo de amplificador, dado que con los otros me defiendo pero nada que ver el funcionamiento.......
> la pregunta es la siguiente deseo armar este amplificador para 1 subwoofer foxtex 12" x 600w (al parlante lo pondria en una caja pasabanda)cn la idea de meterle 200w poseo un trafo de 45+45 x 5 amper mi intencion es agregarle 1 filtro pasabajos que vi x el foro si es necesario suvo diagrama, pero surge q mi trafo no tiene la corriente acorde a la tabla de potencias influye en forma negatiba x mas q no le saque toda la potencia? alguna modificacion q se sugiera? y otro detalle me recomiendan algun lugar en bs as para comprar los transistores e integrados aca se me quedaron mirando cuando los pedi.......desde ya muchas gracias y q sigan los exitos



Yo no tuve dramas en conseguir las cosas. Soy de Córdoba Capital. Compré en Celcius el IR2110 (la rioja casi gral paz) y los mosfets en Mediavilla (25 de mayo casi rioja)... No hubo mayores dramas. 
si el trafo no es de la potencia adecuada, simplemente no podrás sacarle más potencia al ampli de lo que el trafo da...

Saludos!


----------



## mono pibe

para recordar el tamaño del  impreso influye,entre mas pequeño el impreso trabaja mejor este amplificador UCD...SALUDO....


----------



## el-rey-julien

se me ocurrió una idea para usar núcleos de pc ,que solo aguantan 5 amper ,
la idea es poner dos en paralelo y bobinar o ponerlos en-serie y bobinar
ustedes creen que funcionara ?
fotos para explicar la idea de evitar que se sature el inductor



*a esta configuracion le tengo mas fe*



*a esta otra no creo que funcione*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dos inductancias en serie se suman (consideramos que no hay inductancia mutua) , pero la corriente sigue igual.

En paralelo , se divide a la mitad , pero duplicás corriente.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si las pego con la gotita ? de esta manera y luego la bobino ?


----------



## ernestogn

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si las pego con la gotita ? de esta manera y luego la bobino ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 70184



puede trabajar a la frecuencia requerida este toroide?


----------



## el-rey-julien

haa mejor en paralelo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ asi tengo mas corriente ,
me quede sin bateria en lc asi que no puedo medir de momento



ernestogn dijo:


> puede trabajar a la frecuencia requerida este toroide?


yo creo que si pero habrá que medir por las dudas,aunque  ejtagle por los primeros post dice que si se puede con nucleo de polvo de hierro y que no se puede con nucleo de hierro


----------



## djwash

Yo probe con esos y se calentaban apenas encendes el ampli, sin meterle audio, con el solo hecho de oscilar se calientan esos amarillos, pero probando no cuesta nada, si se anima usted rey haga pruebas con el EI33 de las fuentes de pc, en un post se menciono como:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/528803/ _
Seguro obtendras mejores resultados con esos...


----------



## Mslbrll

Esos nucleos no sirven, ya se dijo muchas veces


----------



## el-rey-julien

pero no sirven porque ? porque se satura ? yo creo que si se pegan dos de esos núcleos ,aumenta el área y ya no saturan 
y sito 


ejtagle dijo:


> *En el caso de este ampli UCD, los amplis comerciales de este tipo usan núcleos que pueden ser de ferrite o de polvo de hierro...* Pero , cuando hablamos de producciones grandes, suele ser mucho más sencillo conseguir cosas ...
> *Algunas ideas... El núcleo toroidal amarillo (el único toroidal) de las fuentes de pc anda por los 16uH, pero a 5 o 6A... Para potencias bajas talvez funcionaría (conste que no lo he probado!), Eso podría servir para 100W aproximadamente..*. *Hay que pensar que el tamaño del núcleo es en cierta forma proporcional a la corriente que circulará por el inductor,*
> En relación al tema distorsión, un ampli con inductor con núcleo siempre va atener un poquito más de distorsión que uno que use un inductor de aire... Pero no es un problema significativo con los UCD





ejtagle dijo:


> *No sé si te pueda recomendar núcleo de hierro... el hierro tiene mucha histéresis, y muchas pérdidas por corrientes parásitas (foucault) ... La cantidad de espiras seguro que se va a reducir, pero lo que va a empezar a calentar es el núcleo  ... Además, el hierro tiene demasiada distorsión ... Y la otra cosa compleja de los núcleos de hierro es que la inductancia hay que medirla con corriente circulando por el inductor, sino, todos los medidores de inductancia miden cualquier cosa
> Si lo vas a hacer con inductor con núcleo, te recomiendo nomás núcleo de polvo de hierro... Es lo más adecuado para las frecuencias y las corrientes involucradas
> Saludos *


----------



## Mslbrll

SI mal no recuerdo, no es lineal para las frecuencias que usas en el ampli, trata de conseguir los jucleos T106-2 o algunoi mas grande, pero de material 2.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si un núcleo amarillo sirve como para 100wat con dos se suma el área del núcleo y podria llegar a 200 wat ?????


----------



## Mslbrll

Mslbrll dijo:


> SI mal no recuerdo, *no es lineal para las frecuencias que usas en el ampli*, trata de conseguir los jucleos T106-2 o algunoi mas grande, pero de material 2.



No se trata de potencia, se trata de frecuencia


----------



## el-rey-julien

ya entiendo ¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin

carlos correa dijo:


> estos toroides son de nucleo de ferrita?



Si son de ferrita y te recomiendo el que esta en el circulo me manejo como parametro los TO220







el-rey-julien dijo:


> si un núcleo amarillo sirve como para 100wat con dos se suma el área del núcleo y podria llegar a 200 wat ?????



Si lemur te sirven solo trata que no sea un area tan chica porque se calienta cuando alla picos de alta corriente (esto te pasara en las bajo, frecuencias por debajo de los 400Hz) y fijate sino  podes buscar otro como se muestra la foto de arriba son mejores porque tienen mejor respuestas y no te preocupes. "Si calienta" es porque tenes problema en el la señal en el driver o el push pull esta toroide solo es un filtro LC que decofica la señal D/A (por asi llamarlo) y es audiofrecuencia tampoco es un SSTC que trabaja a mas de 150Khz 

usa este


----------



## Tacatomon

Vamos muchachos, lean el tema. Por favor. Ahí están las respuestas que buscan...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=590183

Acá otro usuario usando esos mismos núcleos amarillos.

De nada sirve que este tonto escriba y escriba y nadie le de bola 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/590350/ _
saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

djwash dijo:
			
		

> Editado, esperare conclusiones de otros usuarios que hayan probado esos núcleos, para mi no van con la frecuencia, se calientan sin audio...



Para la salida de los clase D y de las fuentes SMPS clásicamente se usan toroides de polvo de hierro, investiguen un poco más, no sé qué les parece raro. Esto es ciencia no es cuestión de lo que nos parezca o lo que no nos parezca, si hay info por todos lados lean y sáquense las dudas. Se usa "polvo de hierro" y no hierro ya que tiene mayor resistencia eléctrica, esto reduce las corrientes de foucault que son perdidas. 
Además tiene que ser de hierro y no de ferrita ya que este último material se satura casi instantáneamente "no sirve para inductores" solo para hacer los trafos de las fuentes SMPS, el hierro es mucho más difícil de saturar pero su ciclo de histéresis es bastante más ancho y eso significa mucho más perdidas en forma de calor es la única contra pero mientras se aleje de la placa no hay drama. 
El inductor sea de núcleo de aire o núcleo de hierro o polvo de hierro siempre va calentar muchísimo más en vacío.
También a veces se usan inductores de núcleo de ferrita pero con GAP, y sirven pero hay que tomarse el trabajo de calcular correctamente el GAP necesario para cada forma y material de ferrita.


----------



## Tacatomon

Descripción del material 2

http://www.micrometals.com/material/index-2.html

Y del material 26, el amarillo.

http://www.micrometals.com/material/index-26.html

Saquen sus conclusiones.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Les paso un poco de infamación para los que quieren armar amplificadores clase D como podrán ver los filtros LC de salida son un tema en concreto el inductor es el que más problema les trae, cuando realice el curso del mismo me quedaron datos le comparto este. Esto son 4 artículos que vinieron en 2 fascículos.


----------



## mono pibe

los toroides  negros ,azules,rojos ,verdes con estos no hay problemas ,hay mucha imformacion sobre estos nucleos,SALUDOS


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno ya probé con el toroide amarillo ,calienta y se escucha horrible muy distorcionado


----------



## Tacatomon

Los datos para fabricar el inductor no están mal. Lo que influye de manera total el desempeño de éste mismo es el núcleo sobre el cual se bobina. Si o si tiene que ser de un material específico. Cualquier otro intento no pasa de eso. Mensajes atrás están los núcleos con los que se pueden hacer las bobinas correctas.
En mi caso, me decanté por unos Chokes comerciales de 33uH.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

tengo que comprar un choque de 33µh  para revisar el lcimetro si funciona bien ,creo que tiene un problema de punto decimal


----------



## Don Plaquetin

chokes de los que se bobinan en baras como los de monitores???


----------



## el-rey-julien

los hay de barios tipos ,ay unos que parecen una resistencias pero son de color verde


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo usé 3 de estos

http://www.bourns.com/data/global/pdfs/1140_series.pdf

En específico, el 1140-330K-RC

Van bien, pero son* pésimos* en cuanto al control de la* EMI*. No son nada comparados contra una bobina toroidal.
En mis montajes, no van del todo mal, pero un upgrade a hacer sería conseguir los núcleos de *Micrometals *con mezcla *#2*. Quizás el *157-2* o alguno más grande...

En fin.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> los hay de barios tipos ,ay unos que parecen una resistencias pero son de color verde



aaaaaaaaH! si ya se cual dices ¿pero eso aguantara en una salida a esa potencia?

yo subi lo del Flyback porque cuando terminamos el curso con mis compañeros ellos armaro ese equipo, yo no en mi caso me arme un clase AB con 2 transistores (2N2955 y 2N3055-TO3) una maravilla  ellos usaron como nucleo para el inductor la ferrita del flyback y la verdad quedo de muy bueno y sonaba lindo



Claro ves la que recomienda *Tacatomon* es la que yo digo que van en los monitores y es como el dice en la EMI son un desastre, pero que son buena, son buenas!!! 

si pues veo si encuentro una en este q*o de taller alguna para subir una fotos, pero claro esta que si ves el pfd que subio *Tacatomon* la reconoces enseguida





3 parecido a ese uso*Tacatomon*


----------



## el-rey-julien

voy a contar mi experiencia con este amplificador ,monte 4 placas, la primera  no funciono por error en los valores de los zener,las otras tres funcionaron de una ¡¡¡
probé barios inductores, con núcleo , sin núcleo y depende del inductor que los mosfet calienten o no y de que escuche muy lindo o muy feo ,y asta se escucha ruido blanco depende el inductor y capacitor 
según yo (aclaro que no se de audio ni de electrónica como muchos acá en el foro) ,la placa la arme por curiosidad,pero a pesar de que logre que suene divino no termina por convencerme ,pero esa es mi apreciación personal y no calificada.
de todos modos voy a montar una fuente para el auto y probar con los bajos ,
agradezco a ejtagle por su trabajo y al resto de los compañeros que ayudaron ,fue mi primera experiencia en amplificadores clase d , yo no me dejo desilusionado, sino con ganas de seguir trabajando 
muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Tranquilos, los Chokes que uso están marcados para aplicaciones de *RF*. En una TV no se maneja tanta HF... Así que yo me andaría con cuidado en las pruebas...

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

mi monitor es de HF, con la grafica que tiene por eso digo y usa el mismo flyback


----------



## edeldj

Hola ya tengo montado el amplificador clase d,este del que tanto hablan de verdad es una maravilla asi felicito al diceñador y a toods los que an colaborado.lo que mas problema me precento fue la bobina de salida pero experimente con varios valores y si que lso resurtados fueron satisfactorio.este amplifi hasta funciona mejor o como uno que fabrique utilizando un integrado IGBT  de los que se usan en los variadores de frecuencia para controlar motores de corriente alterna.
Gracias a todos por este especial diceño clase D


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas tardes queria unirme a las consultas
de momento no tengo ningun amplificador clase d montado (pronto armare 2: ucd ir2110, 2: fusion ucd con tl, y 2 no ucd en btl para hacer 2 pruebas a la vez con este ultimo)
me queda una inquietud para el caso de los no ucd sus nucleos son de 47 microhenrios de momento cuento con nucleos de ferrita (los saque de un teatro en casa sony pero son de 100 microhenrios
si tomo dos de esos nucleos y los pongo en paralelo me serviran?
planteo la pregunta por que intente armar el frecuencimetro e inductometro que esta por el foro pero lamentablemente no se estabiliza la frecuencia y por cuestion de dias festivos no he podido comprar de nuevo los condensadores que recomiendan
claro eso solo me servira para medir la inductancia y lo pregunto por que de momento cuento con 14 bobinas de esas para ensayar
de antemano gracias


----------



## segcelo

JAJA!!la verdad.... sin palabras colega!!! mis felicitaciones y admiración a su trabajo.. Sinceramente no atiné a otra cosa más que reírme cuando miré en detalle el diagrama..... puesto que soy uno de los tantos que hemos hecho ampli con fet complementarios-sus respectivos drivers  y   ...... (ya sabemos cuantos dolores de cabeza cuesta ehh!! ) jaja cosa que con este circuit "aparentemente" nos libramos de gran parte de cálculos y dolores jeje.. (no lo había visto ni s me había ocurrido) Un saludo desde el país vecino UR-gay...


P/D: probaré armar uno con irfp450 (que son los que tengo más a mano) y te cuento que tal fué.


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno lo prometido (creo que lo prometi a mi mismo) ya hize el capacimetro e inductometro despues de años soñandolo meses diseñando y recogiengo componentes dias (solo 2) armandolo parece que va bien 
aunque le tengo que conseguir los condensadores de 1000pf nuevos por que compre de los que no eran (ceramicos) y me salvo una tarjeta de una atx para repuestos y aunque a veces molesta basta con resetearla 

repito la pregunta pero esta vez que me recomiendan
cuento con 14 bobinas de 10 microhenrios (pense que eran de 100) segun el inductometro y aparentemente no se equivoca me baso en la medida de una bobina de 100microhenrios  y me indica dentro de un rango aceptable menos del 3% de error

bueno les adjunto imagenes

ah y disculpen que unas imagenes me quedaron un poco borrosas


----------



## Ratmayor

Que opinión me dan sobre este inductor? Tengo 2 
http://www.coilcraft.com/pdf_viewer/showpdf.cfm?f=pdf_store:ed0006.pdf


----------



## edeldj

Hola segun e experimentado y no solo yo e llegado a esa conclusion cada amplificador fabricado y segun los componentes usados ya sea el mismo diagrama no siempre responde igual pues hasta la ubicacion del inductor nos es muy critica,pues puede inducir corrientes paracitas las cualers son realimentadas y nos crean siertos ruido,estos ruidos en muchas ocaciones los registramos en nuestro osciloscopio y sinembarco nuetro oido no los persibe pero igual interactuan en siertas distorciones ya sean de fase,amplitud o frecuencias,no siempre se comportan igual estos amplifi a diferentes cargas pues se me dio el caso ajustar uno a carga de 8 ohn que iva ok ok pero cuando varie la carga con un altavor de 4 ohn alli empesaron los problemas,como este me corria prisa pues conecte dos inductores uno calculado para cada calga lo cual los conmutaba automaticamente con un rele bueno esto fue un apaño poco etico pero me saco del paso,ya e logrado buena mejora con nucleos serrados y condensadores de 1,25 mf lo cual lo logre con dos en paralelo de echo uno de ellos ya estaba un poco desvalorisado y casualmente esa cominacion me dio resurtado pero esto no es nada exacto ya les comentyare mas y les envio fotos y formass de onda d etodo saludos mario edeldj


----------



## el-rey-julien

coincido con la opinión de edeldj


----------



## edeldj

Hola nuevamente mis saludos a todos.
aunque va un poco fuera del tema de los amplificadores clase D y al saber que este post es visitado por experimetadores y profecionales en audio en lo que s la face tecnica u otras ramas. les cuento algo que un dia se me ocurrio pero quizas alguien mas lo aya echo porque el mundo esta llenos de ideas y no solo a mi s eme ocurren las cosas.bueno sin mas rodeo como tenia a la mano varios variadores de frecuencia (inverter)para el control de motores trifacico.estos estaban averiados por diferentes causas.pero el blok de potencia (integrado) formado por 6 IGBT y un puente de diodos 3 faces onda completa dije aqui esta lo mio voy a experimentar un amplificador de audio y nada que inicialmente prove varios acoples a tranformador,depus con el propio ic del inverte el que apagaba los IGBT baya eso fue un tiron logre sacar una potencia fabulosa pero solo con una fuente de +87volt - 87 volt y probado con unos altavodes de 500w 8ohn en paralelo B&C serian 4ohn pero sacando la cuenta d ela potencia del variador y el voltage con que estos se alimentas se lograria mucho mas pues este variador era de 4,7Kw 230V y solo alimete los IGBT con 87volt pero que pasa los variadores ya an revolucionado y ahora en el propio ic llevan los acoples opticos y todo lo dema lo que conlleva abrir la pastilla integrada y conectar a las puertas.ee no me vean esto como ridiculo quiero aclara algo soy Cubano y alli me costaba un poco conceguir componentes por lo que me veia obligado a recuperarlo todo.ahora estoy en España y Quiciera reanudar mis ides pues aqui tambien tengo variadores averiado asi que si alguien a experiemtado en esto por favor que se sume y nos mantenemos en contacto solo es de modo experimetal porque se sobra sabemos que los IGBT se conciguen en tiendas sin necesidad de usar estos.
no exactamente pero los variadores de frecuencia tambien usan una portadora muy similar a los amplificadores clase D para lograr bajar y subir las frecuencias sin afectar el motor.

 aunque paresca agotadora mi charla e de contarle que cuando experimento asi con cosas recicladas me da sierta satisfaccion pues me da la ilucion que le doy vida a los circuitos en otras diemnciones,que iva a imaginar un IGBT usado solo como Drivers de un motor trifacico AC que por sus junturas  pasaran tan bellas melodias de musicas como las que probe.
cualquier error que bean en mi comentario solo tengan en cuenta que no soy un especto en la materia.
saludos edel.dj


----------



## tecbeml

Noctum y edeldj amigos si pudieran subir algo de lo que disen seria mas creible y estaria gratamente agradecido, saludos


----------



## carl1985

hola que tal tengo una duda con respecto al amplificador que diseño ejtagle ucd con  el  ir2110 y el lm311 , yo por mi parte estoy haciendo un amplificador clase d donde por una un lado yo estoy trabajando con pwm (usando un comparador donde en las entradas de este estan mi señal de audio y una señal triangular  a 250khz) una vez que ya tengo mis señales A y B desfasada 180° con respecto  a A, entonces mi idea es usar la parte que se usa para controlar a los dos mosfet s, entonces mi duda es nesesario SD y COM (pines del driver ir2111) mandarlos a -VCC? a hora tambien mi idea es usar  unos mosfet irf540 en la parte de potencia que problemas podria tener al usar estos mosfet ya que solo quiero por el momento tener una potencia de 100w rms  en una carga de 8 ohms?
de cualquier forma agradesco la informacion 
saludos


----------



## 0110110h

carl1985 dijo:


> hola que tal tengo una duda con respecto al amplificador que diseño ejtagle ucd con  el  ir2110 y el lm311 , yo por mi parte estoy haciendo un amplificador clase d donde por una un lado yo estoy trabajando con pwm (usando un comparador donde en las entradas de este estan mi señal de audio y una señal triangular  a 250khz) una vez que ya tengo mis señales A y B desfasada 180° con respecto  a A, entonces mi idea es usar la parte que se usa para controlar a los dos mosfet s, entonces mi duda es nesesario SD y COM (pines del driver ir2111) mandarlos a -VCC? a hora tambien mi idea es usar  unos mosfet irf540 en la parte de potencia que problemas podria tener al usar estos mosfet ya que solo quiero por el momento tener una potencia de 100w rms  en una carga de 8 ohms?
> de cualquier forma agradesco la informacion
> saludos



Leíste el datasheet del IR2110?? Sabes lo que son los pines SD y COM?? Tenes idea como influye Rdson de los mosfet en la eficiencia del ampli?? Por otro lado si pensas que tu ampli sea full rango usando un clase D con comparador+triangular estas para atrás mal. Directamente estas pidiendo que te hagamos un diseño..... Mi consejo es leer, leer y también leer un poco más por las dudas, saludos.


----------



## djpusse

hola gente que tal?

hice una etapa de estas y me encuentro con algunos problemas, la estoy alimentando con +-45v, resulta que me calinta el tip31 al instante de conectarla a la lampara en serie de 100w, el caso es que si le saco el diodo uf4004 enciende pero me tira 45v por la salida, los voltajes de la r9 y r8 son correctos, a la salida del tip31 tengo 11,8v (siempre midiendo sin el uf4004), los voltajes del lm311 tambien son correctos.

porque me hace esto? el uf4004 esta sano y por las dudas lo cambie y sigue en lo mismo, tambien cambie el tip31 y el zener de 12v

revise toda la placa y no hay ninguna pista cortada ni haciendo contacto con otra, ya no se me ocurre donde medir ni que hacer.


espero puedan ayudarme. Saludos


----------



## edeldj

Hola pues como dice se calienta el Tip 31  lo primero acegurate que este transistor este montado sobre un dicipador de calor,lo puedes montar ademas en el propio radiador de los mosfet de potencia . en el diceño del circuito PCB esta montarlo justo al lado de los mosfet de salida,mi duda es si esto lo tienes tal cual y hay una buena conduccion termica entre este TIP usado como regulador y el dicipador como sabes que se calienta esl tip y no los mosfet poque el radiador debe ser el mismo si sigues el pcb original.otra cosa si el tip31 esta aparte en otro dicipador y se sigue calentando pero en su salida hay 11,8v no tines que tocar el sener de 12 volt (DZ2) ni el TIP 31 solo acegurate que el IR2110 esta en perfectas condiciones,que no consume mas de lo indicado paar este circuito.
tambien comnetas que cuando desmontas el diodo (D2) uf4004 se enciende la lampara que esta en serie con el primario d elas fuentes y que tienes 45 volt en la salida.
te recomiendo par estas pruebas que estas haciendo que ya veo de momneto no marchan bien y te as puesto a levantar componentes,probar sin ellos en el circuito.ESTO ES MUY PELIGROSO PARA LOS COMPONENTES Y TU BOLCILLO. utiliza en vez de una lampara de 100w una de 25w o 40w para que te de mejor segurida a la hora de tus pruebas.si todo va bien la lampara se encendera cuando le pones corriente inicialmete al circuito y una vez se carguen los condensadores de la fuente se ira debilitando la intensidad hasta quedarce practicamnete apagada,solo veras el filamento enrojecido devil mente.cuando le pongas carga ya es otra cosa la lampara encendera.Esto seria el siguiente paso probar el amplificador con señal ya sea de audio o un generador.para estas pruebas si utilisas lamapar de 100w y ya cuando tod vaya bien a un volumen moderado pasas a quitar la lampara y dejas el tood como seria.
Yo monte el circuito y a la primera vez salio bien solo que algunos ruidos en los parlantes pero lo solucione variando inductor d esalida.utilice dos anillos de ferrita d elos que viene en la fuentes de PC busque dos iguales y los pegue estos tiene 32mm de diametro y los enrrolle con alambre 12 y 31 espiras y de verdad funciona ok.
pero al final monte otro cerardo paar evitar induccion.
Realmente este Diseño es maravilloso.


----------



## Peluche

Una previa del proyecto cuando este terminado os cuento


----------



## djpusse

edeldj, creo que me exprese mal.

dejando el circuito tal cual esta el diseño y conectandolo en serie con una lampara de 100w se enciende por completo para cargar los capacitores de la fuente y luego queda encendida a 10 o 15% (un enrojecimiento mas de lo que deberia), ahi es cuando me calienta el tip31 el cual no le eh puesto disipador

no eh medido si tengo voltaje en la salida ni cuanto salen del tip31 ya que no me da tiempo calienta muy rapido (voy a ponerle un disipador y hacerles las mediciones)

luego al levantar el uf4004 ahi arranca bien la etapa, sin consumo y sin calentamiento, el problema es que me tira voltaje en la salida

edeldj esta bien que me tire voltaje en la salida al faltarle el diodo ese?

el inductor que hiciste es sobre 2 anillos de fuente pegados uno al lado de otro con 31 espiras de alambre #12??

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## edeldj

Hola tambien disculpa si me dirigi a usted como si fueras inespecto.mira ahora si entindo perfectamente lo que has echo pero exacto tal y como te comnete y me dices tienes que poner dicipador al TIP31 pus regulara de 45volt a 12v ya eso le genera calor con poca carga.
ese regulador no es obligatorio hacerlo con ese transistor,con culquier otro tambien puedes logra los 12 volt lo que si tienes que ver sus caracteristica.Analizando el esquema interno del IR2110 es muy normal que la quitar el dido 4004 se quede conduciendo un solo brazo pues dejas sin corriente los draiver de un canal del IR2110 analiza el esquema interno del IR antes de Hacer estas pruebas y lleva cuidado para que no rompas los componentes.
aunque se que lo tienes aqui te lo envio para que lo mires y te des cunta de lo que pasa cusndo quitas el diodo.
saludos.Coloca radiador y fuera calorr del TIP31.


----------



## djpusse

edeldj, hice lo que me dijiste, puso un disipador unicamente al tip 31c, lo conecte con la lampara para hacer las mediciones y quedaba encendida como te comente antes, luego de unos segundos se apago por completo la lampara (o sea dejo de haber consumo)

la cuention es que no se que fue lo que paso, segui haciendo las mediciones y el unico problema que tengo es que (todo segun las instrucciones que dio el amigo ejtagle en el post #122) uniendo las patas 4 y 8 del lm311 y midiendo entre masa y la pata 1 del lm deberia haber mas de 1v y solo tengo 0,7v, y sigo teniendo voltaje en la salida, lo demas esta tal cual dice ejtagle

el inductor lo hice segun el programita que posteo el amigo guille2 en el post #17

con alambre de 1,6mm con nucle de aire de 8mm diametro y 28mm de largo 4 camadas de 14 espiras mas una 5ta camada de 13 espiras, estara bien?

tambien se me entibian los Q2 y Q3

gracias amigo edeldj por ayudarme espero que podamos hacerla andar.


----------



## djpusse

eh estado haciendo las pruebas que nos da luisgrillo en el post #175, y empiezo a dudar en que mi ir2110 esta en mal estado

al sacarle el lm sigo teniendo voltaje en la salida
si conecto la base de Q3 a -3v o a +3v sigo teniendo voltaje
si desconecto las patas Lin y Hin sigo teniendo voltaje en la salida
si le puenteo la pata Vdd (pata 9 del ir2110) a Lin o a Hin sigo teniendo voltaje en la salida
si saco el ir2110 la lampara empieza a encender lentamente hasta llegar a full

todo parece ser que el ir2110 no funciona, hay alguna forma de probarlo?

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

en la hoja de datos ay un esquema de prueba


----------



## crazysound

Peluche dijo:


> Una previa del proyecto cuando este terminado os cuento


Hola Peluche, has hecho un nuevo pcb? Te quedó lindo el proyecto, parece ser un sistema para triamplificar...


----------



## mono pibe

Peluche dijo:


> Una previa del proyecto cuando este terminado os cuento



​bas a tener problemas con el impreso con tu diseño ,porque no lo diseñastes mas pequeño,porque por la frecuensia del  amplificador , saludos


----------



## mono1969

Hola a todos, ante todo felicitaciones al sr. ejtagle por este exelente diseño y por compartir con todos sus conocimientos.

Quiro comentar que arme el amplificador y funciono a la primera, solo algunos problemas de calentamiento a causa del inductor de salida, que luego solucione haciendo uno nuevo con un toroide T130-2 de micrometals, lo alimento con +- 28 volts y realmente funciona exelente cero ruidos a la salida y la temperarura se mantiene normal, el problema se me presento cuando quise sacarle mas potencia segun el esquema del autor cambie todos los componentes indicados para trabajar con +- 57volts pero el rendimiento bajo y tanto  r15, r17 y el disipador calientan demasiado, ademas luego de unos minutos la fuente de alimentacion se apaga me imagino que se activa alguna proteccion pero no veo nada raro, medi en la base del tip y tengo -29volts, entonces regrese a la configuracion inicial y funciona perfecto, no se si sera un problema de la fuente de alimentacion porque para +-28 volts utilizo transformador y para la version de +-57 utilizo una fuente switching que compre y luego de hacerle algunas pruebas funciona perfecta.


----------



## carlosjofernandez

mono1969 dijo:


> Hola a todos, ante todo felicitaciones al sr. ejtagle por este exelente diseño y por compartir con todos sus conocimientos.
> 
> Quiro comentar que arme el amplificador y funciono a la primera, solo algunos problemas de calentamiento a causa del inductor de salida, que luego solucione haciendo uno nuevo con un toroide T130-2 de micrometals, lo alimento con +- 28 volts y realmente funciona exelente cero ruidos a la salida y la temperarura se mantiene normal, el problema se me presento cuando quise sacarle mas potencia segun el esquema del autor cambie todos los componentes indicados para trabajar con +- 57volts pero el rendimiento bajo y tanto  r15, r17 y el disipador calientan demasiado, ademas luego de unos minutos la fuente de alimentacion se apaga me imagino que se activa alguna proteccion pero no veo nada raro, medi en la base del tip y tengo -29volts, entonces regrese a la configuracion inicial y funciona perfecto, no se si sera un problema de la fuente de alimentacion porque para +-28 volts utilizo transformador y para la version de +-57 utilizo una fuente switching que compre y luego de hacerle algunas pruebas funciona perfecta.


cambiaste el inductor cuando aumentaste la potencia ?


----------



## mono1969

hola carlos, con respecto a lo de el inductor, utilize el mismo, tengo algunas dudas con los irfp250 porque compre un lote por ebay, el vendedor es de aca pero no se adjunto una foto, de todos modos pedi los irfp nuevos originales y tambien pedi un inductor que es el mismo que utiliza international rectifier en los amplis clase d


----------



## carlosjofernandez

mono1969 dijo:


> hola carlos, con respecto a lo de el inductor, utilize el mismo, tengo algunas dudas con los irfp250 porque compre un lote por ebay, el vendedor es de aca pero no se adjunto una foto, de todos modos pedi los irfp nuevos originales y tambien pedi un inductor que es el mismo que utiliza international rectifier en los amplis clase d



mira, según mi corta experiencia con estos amplis (ucd y no ucd solamente) el inductor tiene que estar un poco sobredimensionado para que no tengas problemas, lo que te recomiendo es que si vas a hacer un ampli de 300W , el inductor hacelo como para 350 o 400w, o sea el alambre bastante mas grueso.


----------



## mono1969

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> mira, según mi corta experiencia con estos amplis (ucd y no ucd solamente) el inductor tiene que estar un poco sobredimensionado para que no tengas problemas, lo que te recomiendo es que si vas a hacer un ampli de 300W , el inductor hacelo como para 350 o 400w, o sea el alambre bastante mas grueso.



si carlos tambien se que el inductor es una parte critica en este tipo de amplificadores, pero no creo que sea por ese lado el problema porque tenia armado uno con un toroide t200-2 y alambre de gran seccion, cambie por los t130 porque en todos los diseños que encontre y para la potencia que quiero estan sobrados, sigo con las mediciones del tutorial que armo ejtagle y mas tarde pongo los resultados para ver que opinas.


----------



## Tacatomon

Navagando por la vasta web, me encontré con este proveedor de ferritas: http://www.cwsbytemark.com/

Acá encontré los Toroides Micrometals Mezcla #2 en mucho tamaños. Inclusive, manejan los Toroides Sendust de Arnold Magnetics, aún mejores para este tipo de aplicaciones. Al parecer, hacen envíos al extranjero. Yo estoy con el pendiente de PayPal para poder hacer las compras con ellos y probar de una vez por todas.

Esto, a modo informativo.
Saludos!


----------



## mono1969

Tacatomon dijo:


> Navagando por la vasta web, me encontré con este proveedor de ferritas: http://www.cwsbytemark.com/
> 
> Acá encontré los Toroides Micrometals Mezcla #2 en mucho tamaños. Inclusive, manejan los Toroides Sendust de Arnold Magnetics, aún mejores para este tipo de aplicaciones. Al parecer, hacen envíos al extranjero. Yo estoy con el pendiente de PayPal para poder hacer las compras con ellos y probar de una vez por todas.
> 
> Esto, a modo informativo.
> Saludos!


hola tacatomon, te adjunto un datasheet de un inductor que tienen  en www.mouser.com, dice que es para amplificadores clase d , mande a pedir un par para probar pero decime que te parecen.


----------



## Tacatomon

No están nada mal ese inductor. El único detalle que le veo es que para altas potencias se queda corto (Arriba de 500W). Por lo demás, los valores que manejan son buenos, completamente blindado.

Para los compañeros que se sienten inseguros por que les calienta demasiado la etapa Level-Shifter conformado por el MPSA92. Está la alternativa de éste mismo transistor: El MPSW92, con capacidad de disipación de 1W. De cierto les digo que no he tenido problemas aún con 90VDC, pero a muchos si. Ésta opción está disponible. Como no es un transistor de mucho manejo, quizás tarden algo más en encontrarlos, pero con menos posibilidades de ser Falsificado.

Saludos!


----------



## mono1969

gracias tacatomon te comento tambien que el precio es de uss$3.49 y mirando los precios solo de los toroides de la pagina que posteaste me parece que convienen estos ya armados (claro como tu dices hasta cierta potencia), de paso nos aseguramos que si algo no funciona descartamos la parte del inductor que luego de leer bastante en el foro es una de las cosa que mas problemas sigue dando.


----------



## crazysound

Tacatomon dijo:


> No están nada mal ese inductor. El único detalle que le veo es que para altas potencias se queda corto (Arriba de 500W). Por lo demás, los valores que manejan son buenos, completamente blindado.
> 
> Para los compañeros que se sienten inseguros por que les calienta demasiado la etapa Level-Shifter conformado por el MPSA92. Está la alternativa de éste mismo transistor: El MPSW92, con capacidad de disipación de 1W. De cierto les digo que no he tenido problemas aún con 90VDC, pero a muchos si. Ésta opción está disponible. Como no es un transistor de mucho manejo, quizás tarden algo más en encontrarlos, pero con menos posibilidades de ser Falsificado.
> 
> Saludos!


Hola Tacatomon, para usarlo a +-90V has modificado los valores de las resistencias de esa etapa (donde están los mpsa)? 
Usas cooler?

Saludos..


----------



## djpusse

crazysound por lo que yo entiendo, a esta etapa la podes conectar a la alimentacion que vos quieras, solo hay que tener en cuenta los limites de los componentes (siempre hay reemplazos que soportan mas) y hacer los calculos para las resistencias de los reguladores del lm311 y el ir2110

alguien ah hecho esta etapa completa?

o sea fuente swiching+pre amp.+etapa amp.+etapa de proteccion?


----------



## Tacatomon

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon, para usarlo a +-90V has modificado los valores de las resistencias de esa etapa (donde están los mpsa)?
> Usas cooler?
> 
> Saludos..



Yo no he modificado nada para usarlo con +-90VDC. Tal cual se ven en las fotos de mis montajes, así ha quedado todo. Los MPSA que uso son de On Semiconductor. Ninguno me ha dado problemas. Ahorita mismo, ese amplificador junto con el otro de +-55VDC anda de gira por mi ciudad con un músico... Así que si ya tenían unos 4meses de uso diario, se le sumará un uso exigente continuo también.

Éste amplificador, se ha ganado plenamente mi confianza (Y la de mi Abuelo también).

Saludos!


----------



## crazysound

Hola de nuevo, perdón por mi insistencia pero ¿sin cooler? ¿no se te cocinan los mpsa?

Saludos...


----------



## alquimia

ejtagle... exelente  amplificador, la vdd que no lo he probado abra que armarlo pero, por los comentarios a de trabajar de maravilla, solo algunos ajustes.
que aportes¡¡¡ que aportes¡¡¡ jajajaja....

crazysound... he estado viendo el diagrama y los mpsa no deverian de calentar ya que el arreglo de la fuente de corriente asegura que pase una corriente maso-menos constante independientemente del voltaje que tenga en las terminales, este esta polarizado por el diodo del emisor, nada mas hay que fijarse en la hoja de datos y te dice que soporta 500mA en colector y aquí solamente esta usando 5mA no es critico en cuanto al voltaje la hoja de datos dice que soporta 300v. si calientan puede ser por otro factor o que esten malos jajaja...

espero ayudar en algo saludos ...


----------



## crazysound

Hola alquimia, la verdad que calientan demasiado. A mí me da miedo dejarlo si cooler..!!! Uno de los factores es la frecuencia de trabajo, pero la tensión debería que ser otro, la verdad que no se tanto como para confirmarlo... esperemos la respuesta de alguno con un poco más de teoría.

Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

crazysound dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, perdón por mi insistencia pero ¿sin cooler? ¿no se te cocinan los mpsa?
> 
> Saludos...



No Crazysound. Los MPSA no reciben refrigeración directamente. Así trabajan.

Saludos!


----------



## crazysound

No te quema los dedos cuando los tocás??

Saludos..


----------



## Peluche

mono pibe dijo:


> ​bas a tener problemas con el impreso con tu diseño ,porque no lo diseñastes mas pequeño,porque por la frecuensia del  amplificador , saludos



Hola, las tres etapas de potencia van perfectas sin el sumador y el filtro para subwoofwer, con este conectado tienen un pequeño zumbido, ya os contare si lo puedo solucionar, de todos modos deje previsto la pcb para cortarla en dos, los finales una y el filtro la otra, cuando lo tenga fino fino compartire todo el proyecto, los amplis la verdad es que acojonan, mucha calidad y la potencia la leche, por cierto use unos toroides de 27uH y 15A los cuales seran refrigerados por aceite (ya hice las pruebas) solo me faltan los recipientes para alojarlos estoy pensando en cobre o aluminio iran por debajo de la placa y tendra una altura de 30mm x todo el ancho y largo de la placa , un saludo


----------



## ejtagle

a 5mA con 90v, son 450mW de disipación. Lo que pasa es que cada tr sólo conduce la mitad del tiempo, por lo que la disipación es sólo de 250mW, que es más que razonable.... lo que pasa es que a veces, da un poco de impresión sentir un tr tan chiquito caliente... Pero, deberían ver cómo trabajn de calientes los tr smd, y entonces perderían el miedo 

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

crazysound dijo:


> No te quema los dedos cuando los tocás??
> 
> Saludos..



Si, queman al mantener los dedos a mas de 6-10Segundos. Aún así, la etapa de potencia más grande trabaja sin problemas.


----------



## alquimia

crazysound... mas bien es eso que se te hace raro, pero pues si no quedas convencido, prueba con los transistores que sugiere tacatomon de 1w(mpsw92), no se si se consigan por alla fascilmente... no creo que el problema sea de la frecuencia...

como dice ejtagle están en conmutación y trabajan la mitad del tiempo.


frecuencia de transición del mpsa92
ft =50 mhz

condiciones

ic=-10mA,
vce=-20v
f=20mhz

como se ve la configuración teniendo 20mhz aun permite una ganancia de 10ma en corriente de colector...

saludos...


----------



## crazysound

Ok, gracias compañeros...en especial a Eduardo.

Otra consulta: he hecho 2 placas nuevas y se me quemaron al conectarlas, tengo el presentimiento que es por el flux que le puse, porque es lo único que cambió con respecto a la primera que armé (y me funcionó).

Saludos..


----------



## JPTZ

Hola Ejtable, primero q nada muchas gracias por todos tus aportes. Quería preguntarte si podía utilizar este amplificador o modificándolo para trabajar con ultrasonido en 40KHz y alimentación variable. La potencia es baja: de 0,5 a 12,5 Wrms. Y ya que estamos para trabajar en 1MHz?. Muchas Gracias. Saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

JPTZ dijo:


> Hola Ejtable, primero q nada muchas gracias por todos tus aportes. Quería preguntarte si podía utilizar este amplificador o modificándolo para trabajar con ultrasonido en 40KHz y alimentación variable. La potencia es baja: de 0,5 a 12,5 Wrms. Y ya que estamos para trabajar en 1MHz?. Muchas Gracias. Saludos!



Fijate que el filtro paso bajos de salida empieza a atenuar a los 20KHz, además tenes que tener en cuenta con que impedancia de carga vas a trabajar


----------



## djpusse

hola gente tengo un problema

resulta que antes tenia el ir quemado por eso me largaba tension en la salida, compre 2 nuevos y antes de poner uno de ellos medio y revise bien que este todo en orden, lo puse y arranco la etapa pero distorsiona y luego de un momento se entibia el irfp260 el m2 (eso debe ser porque esta funcionando correctamente) en cambio el m1 queda helado

hice una prueba levantando las patas 10 y 12, al conectar la 12 a la pata 9 que seria Vdd tengo los -45v en la salida, pero al conectar la pata 10 a la 9 (Vdd) no pasa nada.

el mosfet esta bien, lo siguiente que hice fue medir voltage en el gate de cada fet haciendo la prueba anterior, o sea puenteando la pata 9 con la 12 en el m2 me daba 28v y al desconectarlo me daba 45v, al conectar la pata 10 a la 9 en el gate de m1 no hay nada y al desconectarlo tampoco, todas estas pruebas en serie con una lampara de 25w

todo me indica que el ir esta funcionando mal y no quiero ponerle el otro por las dudas, o estoy equivocado??

Saludos, y gracias


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

djpusse saludos, verifica que esten bien los zener tanto el de 12v como los de 3.3v tambien el tip 31c, si puedes cambialos ya que dices que suena distorcionado.


----------



## djpusse

hola eduardo, gracias por responder, no revise los componentes que mencionas pero si medi los voltajes

vos mencionas el diodo que alimenta el lm311 como 3,3v los que yo les puse son de 3v (como dice el diagrama)

los voltajes que tengo en los +3v es de +2,7v en los -3v tengo -2,8v

en los 12 tengo 11,3v

en uno de los comentarios que lei es que el lm311 debe tener ni mas de 3v ni menos de 3 (o sea lo justo) pero no se si sera significativo 0.2v de diferencia.

otra cosa, con la etapa funcionando apollo el dedo en el lm311 entre la pata 1 y la 4 y baja la distorsion notoriamente. 

la unica diferencia con respecto al diagrama es que en el C1 en vez de tener 330p/mica tengo puesto un 330p/ceramico

Saludos


----------



## djpusse

Ya probé cambiando el lm311, también medi cuando le pongo el dedo en el lm en el gate del mosfet m1 hay entre 5 y 15v todo esto lo hice con audio en la entrada y en serie con una lámpara de 100 ya que la de 25 empieza a oscilar al conectas el parlante


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

djpusse saludos, si puedes cambia las componentes que te dije no importa que esten los voltajes como mencionas, al principio a mi me paso y eran los zener que se alteraron; si persiste la falla cambia el IR como ultima medida. 
Una duda que tengo usas fuente linial o smps, ya que a mi con la smps no me trabajaba bien se metian ruidos y distorcion pero con fuente linial todo bien.


----------



## djpusse

uso fuente lineal, en cuanto cambie los componentes comento como me fue

Gracias eduardo.


----------



## djpusse

Eduardo, hice lo que me dijiste y sigue igual, cambie el ir2110 y tambien hace lo mismo, me esta volviendo loco esto jeje.

hay algo que no entiendo (pero por lo visto va asi porque a los demas le funciona) el lm311 la salida la tiene en la pata 7 la cual esta conectada a los +3v

supongo que el resto del circuito toma señal de la pata 1 la cual es la pata de ground del lm

que efecto causa o sea porque cuando le pongo el dedo entre las pata 1 y 4 la distorsion disminuye? en realidad lo que note es que disminuye mucho mas si toco de la pata 2 a la 4


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

djpusse saludos, toma una foto del lado del impreso para ver si tienes lineas abiertas, yo lo que hago es impregnar pista por pista todo de soldadura para engrosar los caminos de cobre y evitar caminos abiertos mira el ejemplo en la (pagina 7) tema (Classe d 900 watts rms) en el post # 91.


----------



## djpusse

te aseguro que no hay pistas cortadas, las revise a todas, las de los integrados estan medidas con el tester, las demas a ojo

aca estan las fotos, no se ve muy bien pero se alcanza a distinguir las pistas

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?a14fymow1dr99i8
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?s9a8bpac6j0p643

de ultima me pondre a hacer una placa nueva tengo los materiales para hacerla.

vi el ampli amigo, esta buenisimo


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

djpusse saludos, compadre le hacen falta los 6 condensadores multicapa de 1mf/63v, los que van de +vcc y -vcc con relacion a tierra gnd, 3 en paralelo por lado.


----------



## djpusse

la fuente tiene 3 por cada lado, por eso no se los habia puesto, se los voy a poner a ver que hace


----------



## djwash

Ya se menciono que esos capacitores *deben estar ahi*, por algo estan en la placa...


----------



## djpusse

Amigos le eh puesto los cap que me dijeron y sigue haciendo lo mismo.

estoy haciendo una placa nueva a ver que hace


----------



## djpusse

termine la otra placa, la conecte y salio andando, pero solo un momento a los 5 minutos de estar andando a media potencia se encendio la lampara en serie al maximo y me mando corriente al parlante, aun no la revise 

el inductor calienta una barbaridad. 

la otra placa la deje al lado por el memento
luego posteo lo que paso con esta nueva placa

Saludos.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

djpusse saludos, indica como realizaste el inductor ya que puede ser el problema del otro amp.


----------



## djpusse

el inductor que use en la etapa 1 (la que me dio problemas de distorsion) tambien la use en la etapa 2 (la que termine de armar hace un rato)

el inductor lo hice segun el programita que posteo el amigo guille2 en el post #17

con alambre de 1,6mm con nucle de aire de 8mm diametro y 28mm de largo 4 camadas de 14 espiras mas una 5ta camada de 13 espiras



revise la etapa 2 la que termine hace un rato.

se me quemaron el Q1, Q2, el zener de 12v y el tip31c, al cambiar estos componentes volvio a andar como antes

puede que se halla quemado porque hay que calibrar las resistencias de los gate`s? (las tengo en 27ohm)

los mosfet con la entrada de audio a masa y sin parlante conectado apenas se entivian luego de 4 o 5 min, el inductor a los 5 minutos es intocable

y algo que me olvidaba, tengo +0,5v en la salida que al conectar el parlante sale un poquito para afuera


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

djpusse saludos, Lo que yo hice... fue darle 44 vueltas de un alambre de cobre esmaltada de 1,45mm (15AWG) a un nucleo de aire (cilindrico) que lo saque de un hilo encerado. Bueno, quedan dos capas de 22 vueltas... lo medi con un medidor de inductancias y me dio 30.5uH. El diametro es de 2.65cm y el alto de 3cm. esto lo realizo un amigo del foro y me lo recomendo con muy buenos resultados, medio entibian los mosfet y el inductor muy poco es decir puedo mantener los dedos puestos y ni me molesta, con referencia a resistencia de gate yo uso 27 ohms.


----------



## djpusse

eduardo con que voltage estas usando esta etapa?

al inductor se le puede poner un disipador de aluminio? (ya que el aluminio no es conductor de magnetismo)

ahora voy a ver si consigo el alambre del calibre que vos usaste para hacer un inductor igual al tuyo


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

djpusse saludos, mi fuente es de +45 y -45 y lo del aluminio no, haz las vueltas sobre un tubo de agua plastico o cualquier otro que tenga el diametro.


----------



## djpusse

en cuanto pueda conseguir el alambre lo hare, mientrastanto eh probado un par de bobinas que tenia por ahi

una que saque de una fuente de pc que tiene un solo hilo de 1mm aprox, nucleo toroidal blanco con una franja rosa distorsiona las frecuancias bajas y se calienta el nucle despues de 2 minutos de funcionamiento

la otra es una bobina de un divisor de frecuencia carretel cuadrado de 1,5 * 1,5 * 2,5cm aprox alambre de 0,70mm y como 80 vueltas (todos calculos a ojo) mejora el desempeño en agudos pero al levantar el volumen distorsiona las frecuencias altas y hace calentar un poco los mosfet, la bobina ni se entibia

como dije, en cuanto consiga el alambre hare una como la que vos hiciste eduardo

alguien le ah hecho alguna proteccion a esta etapa? la idea que tengo es hacer 3 etapas de estas una para ponerla en una potencia que tiene un canal roto que no eh podido arreglar que tiene un tranfo de +-100v (no se cuantos amperes, pero es una Skp max-g3600) y usarla para tirar driver de agudos o parlantes a poca potencia

y las otras 2 es para ponerla con el tranfo que estoy usando que es de +-45v y tampoco se cuantos amperes (venia en una potencia de 150+150w marca audison)

Saludos


----------



## jsalazar25

Hola a todos este es mi primer post, soy un ambicioso en cuanto a proyectos y este es mi nuevo reto intento crear un systema con dos unidades de midbass altos y un extra de bajos tengo experiencia con el desarrollo de cajones y ya tengo los disenos de los llamados tiro largo osea que se desempenen en lugares al aire libre. ya logre hacer la fuente de poder de pulsos con muy buenos resultados (mas de los que pense al primer intento) y ahora quiero hacer estos amplificadores quiero lograr 300w para los midbass hi y 600w para los subs acabo de ordenar la mayoria de los componentes pero cuando llege a los condensadores ceramicos de 1uf 63 v ceramicos todos los que encontre son de 50v maximo yo vivo en phoenix az y con lo que la mayoria de ustedes tienen problemas para encontrar que son los mosfet y los ic yo los encontre fasilmente (de hecho pedi 20 mosfet pues era una ganga a solo 20dlls por los 20)... en ebay encontre diferentes capacitores que metalicos de poliester y una infinidad mas pero los de ceramica no, alguien podria sujerirme de algun otro tipo o este tipo es el mas adecuado?  agradeceria atentamente si alguien me pudiera alludar


----------



## 0110110h

jsalazar25 dijo:


> Hola a todos este es mi primer post, soy un ambicioso en cuanto a proyectos y este es mi nuevo reto intento crear un systema con dos unidades de midbass altos y un extra de bajos tengo experiencia con el desarrollo de cajones y ya tengo los disenos de los llamados tiro largo osea que se desempenen en lugares al aire libre. ya logre hacer la fuente de poder de pulsos con muy buenos resultados (mas de los que pense al primer intento) y ahora quiero hacer estos amplificadores quiero lograr 300w para los midbass hi y 600w para los subs acabo de ordenar la mayoria de los componentes pero cuando llege a los condensadores ceramicos de 1uf 63 v ceramicos todos los que encontre son de 50v maximo yo vivo en phoenix az y con lo que la mayoria de ustedes tienen problemas para encontrar que son los mosfet y los ic yo los encontre fasilmente (de hecho pedi 20 mosfet pues era una ganga a solo 20dlls por los 20)... en ebay encontre diferentes capacitores que metalicos de poliester y una infinidad mas pero los de ceramica no, alguien podria sujerirme de algun otro tipo o este tipo es el mas adecuado?  agradeceria atentamente si alguien me pudiera alludar



Los cerámicos multicapa son los más adecuados para filtrar ruido por su baja resistencia serie equivalente, pero no es tan crítico su uso, podrías usar capacitores de 1uF/100V poliéster o mejor aún varios capacitores cerámicos de 100nF/100V en paralelo.


----------



## jsalazar25

gracias por tu ayuda 0110110h Ya me respondio una tienda que le escribi y me tienen "100 MALLORY # CK06BX104K MULTILAYER CERAMIC CAPACITOR .1UF 100V X7R 10%" por 13.50 dlls se me hace bien pero tendria que poner 10 de estos para poder substituir 1uf. y la otra opcion es "(10 pcs) TDK C5750X7R2A105M 1uF/100V Ceramic Capacitor" pero no dice que sean multylayer y son surface mount y la ultima opcion es "1uF 450V metalized polyester film capacitors ecq-e tube amps high end audio". cual piensas que es mejor opcion? y gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Tacatomon

Mira, te recomendaría estos.

http://mexico.newark.com/avx/sr301e105mar/capacitor-ceramic-1uf-100v-z5u/dp/56K3817

Nada más que ahora no encontré los que yo compré hace tiempo ya. Estaban por ahí de 0.35USD la pieza. Busca un poco más y los encontrarás a buen precio. Tienes la ventaja de estar en USA. Yo resido en México y tengo que comprar cada que se junta para un proyecto grande.

Saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

jsalazar25 dijo:


> gracias por tu ayuda 0110110h Ya me respondio una tienda que le escribi y me tienen "100 MALLORY # CK06BX104K MULTILAYER CERAMIC CAPACITOR .1UF 100V X7R 10%" por 13.50 dlls se me hace bien pero tendria que poner 10 de estos para poder substituir 1uf. y la otra opcion es "(10 pcs) TDK C5750X7R2A105M 1uF/100V Ceramic Capacitor" pero no dice que sean multylayer y son surface mount y la ultima opcion es "1uF 450V metalized polyester film capacitors ecq-e tube amps high end audio". cual piensas que es mejor opcion? y gracias por su tiempo



Si no te molesta que sean de montaje superficial yo iría por estos "TDK C5750X7R2A105M 1uF/100V Ceramic Capacitor" no importa que no digan multicapa, eso solo hace referencia a la tecnología con la que son construidos, pero definitivamente son cerámicos, eso es lo importante en este caso por su muy baja resistencia serie equivalente. Los de poliéster tienen mayor inductancia parasita, son de peor calidad para esta aplicación, pero como te dije antes no son tan críticos estos capa yo he hecho andar varios con solamente 4 capacitores de 100nF por lado y no se siente ni un ruido.


----------



## jsalazar25

pues me voy por esa opcion de los montaje superficial aparte seran mas discretos ya cheque la pagina que me recomendaste Tacatomon pero tardarian mucho en llegar y quiero construir los amplificadores esta semana que entra, ni siquiera voy a hacer la baquelita para los primeros dos que haga ya que los tenga bien checados y jalando la construire todavia se me hace imposible lograr 600w con solo dos mosfet yo acostumbrado a reparar auto amplificadores con 6 fets minimo para la fuente y 8 minimo para la salida muchas gracias por su tiempo ojala y les pueda regresar el favor de alguna manera


----------



## alexcesarpalma

bueno he aquí mis resultados con este amplificador que anda barbaro!! 
saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

muy buen video ojala muchos se tomaran el trabajo de hacer videos así! 
Cuanta capacidad le pusiste a la fuente a la salida?


----------



## idem258

Consegui este nucleo de color verde... mide aproximadamente: D.I= 23mm yel D.E= 36mm
sera suficiente apra el ampli de 200W?


----------



## franklin1

hola hermanos de la electronica.
no se si alguien a comentado lo que les comentare, por que no he leido todas las respuetas; por ocupaciones agenas.
¿por que el voltage +3v -3v y +12v referenciado del +VDD -VDD.tiene que ser por obligacion, referenciado del la tension mayor con que se alimentan los mosfet? 
¿es por referencia, las tenciones, como todos los circuitos digitales con compuertas y demas?
si no es asi, ¿se le puede colocar tenciones provenientes de unas fuentes con tenciones mas pequeñas para poder prover los +/-3v y +12 voltios que se necesitan para alimentar los integrados(LM311-IR2110)? y asi evitar colocar resisitencias de ceramica de alta potencia.



este amplificador suena de maravilla ya he hecho 5 targetas y de maravilla, claro esta la primera , como todo, errores, problemas con el diodo de alta frecuencia que no lo consigo aca en colombia, problema con la bobina. pero a medida que leia y me informaba mas he corregido esos errores, utiliso el diodo MUR160 en remplazo del UF4007, la bobina utilizo con la ayuda de mi hermano utilizo dos nucleos toroidales de 1.5´´ de diametro interior y doble alambre de cobre esmaltado numero 14 con unas mas de 10 vueltas sobre dicha ferrita.


----------



## 0110110h

No importa de dónde provengan los +-3V y los 12V yo hago devanados aparte para lograr esas tensiones y no usar resistencias de potencia, da igual anda muy bien


----------



## rodrimari

neypardo dijo:


> Bueno aqui estoy reportandome de nuevo, como les dije subo las imagenes del proyecto que realice, la verdad quede muy complacido con el sonido que ofrece, a mi me suena igual que el switchingamp que arme, pero creo que es mejor este ucd, lo alimente con una fuente de 56-0-56 volts y 10,000uF. la prueba la hice con un altavoz de 8 ohms y 18" y la verdad me sorprendio el bajeo que produce, en verdad el sonido y desempeño de estos diseños son muy superiores a cualquier otro amplificador que habia escuchado, asi que solo me queda agradecer a Ejtagle por aportar estos magmificos diseños. Si alguien desea hacer pruebas con este diseño tengo la plaqueta realizada en pcbwizard, por si alguien quiere el archivo, en cuanto tenga tiempo lo subo. Ah por cierto tengo el diagrama de un amplificador ucd en poco mas simple al posteado por Ejtagle pero que funciona excelente, solo que aun no le he tomado fotos. De cualquier manera si lo quieren tambien lo subo, gracias y que bueno que existen foros como este. Hasta luego.





¿El inductor de salida que usaste tiene nucleo de aire?


----------



## rodrimari

Otra prgunta que me surgio


Como hace el pwm el lm311?  segun tengo entendido, para hacer un pwm se nesecita una señal triangular y compararla con la entrada de audio. En este circuito, ¿En donde esta el generador de esa señal triangular? ¿y el comparador?

En este caso, para que sirve la realimentacion?


----------



## 0110110h

rodrimari dijo:


> Otra prgunta que me surgio
> 
> 
> Como hace el pwm el lm311?  segun tengo entendido, para hacer un pwm se nesecita una señal triangular y compararla con la entrada de audio. En este circuito, ¿En donde esta el generador de esa señal triangular? ¿y el comparador?
> 
> En este caso, para que sirve la realimentacion?



Te recomiendo que leas algo sobre moduladores sigma-delta, este ampli es uno con una salida de potencia.


----------



## franco111

hola,soy nuevo en este tema,la verdad que este amplificador me impresionó mucho al ver que con solo dos mosfet lograra tanta potencia y quise ponerlo en funcionamiento,pero lamentablemente no me funcionó...Al conectarlo al instante se ponen en corto los diodos 1n5819 y no se si los integrados. Reemplacé todo menos los capacitores y las resistencias...Revisé las pistas y al conectarlo me pasa lo mismo. Lo alimenté con 60v 0 60v "y no coloqué ningun parlante". Vi que hay varias plaquetas, y no se cual conviene mas por el tamaño.Es muy raro lo que le pasa a este amplificador. Si me pueden ayudar con algo, se los agradeceria muchisimo,Y otra pregunta:Si este circuito me anda ,que yo creo que me va a andar porque algunos ya lo tienen Y ningun problema,si serviria para trabajar(confiable)
Desde ya muchas gracias y espero poder solucionar esto,ya que me parece un muy buen circuito,Gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

Debes de usar una Lámpara serie para las primeras pruebas.

Por favor, coloca fotos de tu montaje, con énfasis en los semiconductores. Puede que por ahí se te haya colado algún transistor u IC falsificado.

Saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

franco111 dijo:


> hola,soy nuevo en este tema,la verdad que este amplificador me impresionó mucho al ver que con solo dos mosfet lograra tanta potencia y quise ponerlo en funcionamiento,pero lamentablemente no me funcionó...Al conectarlo al instante se ponen en corto los diodos 1n5819 y no se si los integrados. Reemplacé todo menos los capacitores y las resistencias...Revisé las pistas y al conectarlo me pasa lo mismo. Lo alimenté con 60v 0 60v "y no coloqué ningun parlante". Vi que hay varias plaquetas, y no se cual conviene mas por el tamaño.Es muy raro lo que le pasa a este amplificador. Si me pueden ayudar con algo, se los agradeceria muchisimo,Y otra pregunta:Si este circuito me anda ,que yo creo que me va a andar porque algunos ya lo tienen Y ningun problema,si serviria para trabajar(confiable)
> Desde ya muchas gracias y espero poder solucionar esto,ya que me parece un muy buen circuito,Gracias.



Si no le pones algún parlante o carga a la salida el ampli no puede comenzar a oscilar y pasa lo que te paso a vos, proba poniendo una resistencia de 1K/2W como carga. Además también tenes que inyectar algo de señal a la entrada para hacerlo oscilar.


----------



## ialvega

osea que eso significa que si no le ponemos carga (parlante) y sin señal de entrada se quema, miercoles entonces mejor no lo construyo.




0110110h dijo:


> Si no le pones algún parlante o carga a la salida el ampli no puede comenzar a oscilar y pasa lo que te paso a vos, proba poniendo una resistencia de 1K/2W como carga. Además también tenes que inyectar algo de señal a la entrada para hacerlo oscilar.


----------



## franco111

Muchas gracias por las respuestas,ya voy a ver que hago.Pero es haci como dice "ialvega"??


----------



## 0110110h

franco111 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las respuestas,ya voy a ver que hago.Pero es haci como dice "ialvega"??



Que dice ialvega?


----------



## Fogonazo

Comentarios sobre amplificadores *"Terminados y funcionando"*
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/231541/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/237135/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/243347/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/225693/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/249828/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/217432/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/218114/ _

*Datos actualizados, pero todavía faltan mas* 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/257463/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/257868/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/258391/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/270177/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/272658/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/280216/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/281383/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/297216/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/323930/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/326726/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/335522/ _

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/342185/


----------



## 0110110h

ialvega dijo:


> osea que eso significa que si no le ponemos carga (parlante) y sin señal de entrada se quema, miercoles entonces mejor no lo construyo.



jajaja no lo hagas chango!


----------



## djpusse

naaaaaaaa, mira si se va a quemar si no tiene parlante y señal, que clase de amplificador seria.

franco111, ponele una lampara de 25w en serie para evitar quemar componentes, revisa bien las pistas, y mas que seguro que tu ir esta dañado ya que se quema de la nada, una vez que hagas todas la mediciones de corriente, que no tengas dc en la salida podes conectar el parlante y tocar la entrada para ver si amplifica, si hasta ahi anda cambia la lampara por una de 60 y conectale algo a la entrada


----------



## 0110110h

djpusse dijo:


> naaaaaaaa, mira si se va a quemar si no tiene parlante y señal, que clase de amplificador seria.
> 
> franco111, ponele una lampara de 25w en serie para evitar quemar componentes, revisa bien las pistas, y mas que seguro que tu ir esta dañado ya que se quema de la nada, una vez que hagas todas la mediciones de corriente, que no tengas dc en la salida podes conectar el parlante y tocar la entrada para ver si amplifica, si hasta ahi anda cambia la lampara por una de 60 y conectale algo a la entrada



Y conectale algo a la salida, un parlante, una resistencia de 2W sino vas a estar hasta el año que viene probando y quemando. Saludos


----------



## 6DQ6

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpCfNI6Mv3E&list=UUWVvnKR-DlX57_0bwxDCFOA&index=1&feature=plcp
> 
> bueno he aquí mis resultados con este amplificador que anda barbaro!!
> saludos!



 Se ve que funciona bien... a la espera del diagrama o link a la fuente (inversor)


----------



## franco111

Muchisimas gracias a todos por responder  lo voy a probar y les cuento...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigo, se ve interesante este amplificador, tengo pensado armarlo para sacarle 800w a 4ohms que es lo mas cercano a lo que queria tener de potencia (queria 600w a 4ohms) y la verdad prefiero que sobre potencia a que falte potencia. Tengo unas dudas 

-He estado leyendo un poco el tema y lei que decian que en la bobina se debian usar 1mm² de          seccion cada 2A para mayor seguridad, si el de 800w a 4ohm necesita 20A, deberia usar un  alambre de 10mm de diametro??? (podria usar 4 hilos de 2.5mm para mas barato) pero aun no he podido calcular la bobina, algun consejo? (porque los links que hay dicen error, creo que caducaron o algo asi)

-Dice que se puede obtener mas potencia con el IR2113 aumentando el voltaje de la placa, cambiando los transistorcitos 2n5401 por mpsa92, cambiando el voltaje de los capacitores y recalcular las resistencias que disipan potencia para que no se quemen, estas resistencias son las que vienen en el PDF que cambian su wattaje de acuerdo a la potencia??? como hago para calcular los valores que vienen en el PDF para usar mas potencia con el IR2113??? (esque quiero armar unos poderes para mis futuros cerwin vega ab36, masomenos 1600w / 8ohms MONO).


SALUDOS!!! 



PD: Encontre esto leyendo de nuevo 




ejtagle dijo:


> Con +-28.7v, tendras una potencia de 100Wrms sobre 4 ohms. La formula es:
> 
> Prms = (Vcc*Vcc)/(2*R)
> 
> Donde
> Prms: Potencia en Watts RMS en el parlante
> Vcc: Tension de alimentacion (+/- Vcc)
> R: Ohms del parlante



Con +-160vcc, tendria los 1600wrms / 8ohm que quiero pero aun no se cuantos Amperes necesito n tampoco como hacer las modificaciones de componentes.


----------



## Tacatomon

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigo, se ve interesante este amplificador, tengo pensado armarlo para sacarle 800w a 4ohms que es lo mas cercano a lo que queria tener de potencia (queria 600w a 4ohms) y la verdad prefiero que sobre potencia a que falte potencia. Tengo unas dudas
> 
> -He estado leyendo un poco el tema y lei que decian que en la bobina se debian usar 1mm² de          seccion cada 2A para mayor seguridad, si el de 800w a 4ohm necesita 20A, deberia usar un  alambre de 10mm de diametro??? (podria usar 4 hilos de 2.5mm para mas barato) pero aun no he podido calcular la bobina, algun consejo? (porque los links que hay dicen error, creo que caducaron o algo asi)
> 
> -Dice que se puede obtener mas potencia con el IR2113 aumentando el voltaje de la placa, cambiando los transistorcitos 2n5401 por mpsa92, cambiando el voltaje de los capacitores y recalcular las resistencias que disipan potencia para que no se quemen, estas resistencias son las que vienen en el PDF que cambian su wattaje de acuerdo a la potencia??? como hago para calcular los valores que vienen en el PDF para usar mas potencia con el IR2113??? (esque quiero armar unos poderes para mis futuros cerwin vega ab36, masomenos 3200w / 4ohms MONO para poner de a dos en paralelo y tener 1600w / 8ohm en cada parlante).
> 
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Encontre esto leyendo de nuevo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con +-160vcc, tendria los 1600wrms / 8ohm que quiero pero aun no se cuantos Amperes necesito n tampoco como hacer las modificaciones de componentes.



Para saber que corriente necesitas, muy simple: Ley de Ohm. (Ojo que sacarás la corriente Pico máxima, después divides /2 para sacar la corriente RMS sobre la carga).

Descarga el PDF y analiza los voltajes de funcionamiento y las corrientes de trabajo.

Saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigo, se ve interesante este amplificador, tengo pensado armarlo para sacarle 800w a 4ohms que es lo mas cercano a lo que queria tener de potencia (queria 600w a 4ohms) y la verdad prefiero que sobre potencia a que falte potencia. Tengo unas dudas
> 
> -He estado leyendo un poco el tema y lei que decian que en la bobina se debian usar 1mm² de          seccion cada 2A para mayor seguridad, si el de 800w a 4ohm necesita 20A, deberia usar un  alambre de 10mm de diametro??? (podria usar 4 hilos de 2.5mm para mas barato) pero aun no he podido calcular la bobina, algun consejo? (porque los links que hay dicen error, creo que caducaron o algo asi)
> 
> -Dice que se puede obtener mas potencia con el IR2113 aumentando el voltaje de la placa, cambiando los transistorcitos 2n5401 por mpsa92, cambiando el voltaje de los capacitores y recalcular las resistencias que disipan potencia para que no se quemen, estas resistencias son las que vienen en el PDF que cambian su wattaje de acuerdo a la potencia??? como hago para calcular los valores que vienen en el PDF para usar mas potencia con el IR2113??? (esque quiero armar unos poderes para mis futuros cerwin vega ab36, masomenos 1600w / 8ohms MONO).
> 
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Encontre esto leyendo de nuevo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con +-160vcc, tendria los 1600wrms / 8ohm que quiero pero aun no se cuantos Amperes necesito n tampoco como hacer las modificaciones de componentes.



Yo que vos no me tiraría a alimentarlo con +-160V si no sabes cómo hacer las modificaciones pertinentes. Saludos


----------



## detrakx

Buenas, hace dias que vengo luchando con el ampli, y no logro evitar que la alimentacion deje de oscilar.
La fuente es lineal, tengo -/+ 68v , x 2 4700uf/ 100v , x3 .1uf/100v ceramicos, tambien varios x4 .47uf poliester. (por rama) En el amp. tengo cap. multicapa. mas o menos 1,5uf. combinado con poliester.  Luego empece a sacar los poliester a ver si se daba algun cambio. Nada 
 los +/- 3v del LM oscilan y mucho. 

Por suerte no tengo problemas de calentamiento, tanto en los mosfest, tip31c, y la bobina.

El ampli no arranca de una, pongo el dedo en la entrada por unos segundos y empieza a oscilar, en cuanto lo hace, tambien sucede lo mismo con la alimentacion.
En ese momento, inyecto señal y con lamparitas de carga llego a unos 30vpico. Si subo mas empieza a oscilar la señal.

No obtengo solucion. tambien me paso lo mismo con el amp UCD de 200W con IRF9530 y irf630.

Que puedo hacer ?

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Como tienes montado el banco de condensadores?


----------



## detrakx

Hola Tacatomon, no interpreto bien tu pregunta.
Te refieres a los cap de la fuente o lo de filtrados en el AMP. ?

Bueno por las dudas te muestro como arme la fuente.


----------



## alexcesarpalma

bueno, aquí dejo este amplificador que estoy construyendo que es específicamente para audio automotriz ya que se alimenta con 12v pero, espero subir mas información a futuro, ya que en fase de experimentación demostró ser un monstruo a 2 ohms   , de antemano gracias a ejtagle por el gran amplificador que posteó en un principio, saludos!!!


----------



## djwash

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigo, se ve interesante este amplificador...etc...
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Te comento que era 1mm2 por cada 4A.

Y tambien te comento que no es lo mismo 10mm2 que 10mm de diámetro.

Con semejante duda es peligroso y demasiado para ti poner este amplificador si quiera a +-100VDC.

Te recomiendo que te adelantes al futuro y adquieras primero lo mas importante en un sistema de sonido, los parlantes, mientras los armas lee, informate como funciona este amplificador, el porque de cada cosa, que puedes hacer con 300W RMS, RMS RMS RMS, ley de ohm, RMS, algo sobre potencia RMS, potencia pico y continua, parametros T/S, V, A, R, W RMS, efecto skin, potencia RMS, *cuestiones de seguridad al trabajar con tensiones potencialmente mortales*...

Y tambien te vendria bien algo sobre potencia RMS.

No te lo tomes a mal, o si, como sea, es por tu bien.

No te olvides de leer sobre potencia RMS.

Saludos.


----------



## adrian2008

Hola amigos no se si ya hayan posteado esto en las paginas de atrás pero quiero saber si se puede reemplazar la etapa diferencial por unas compuertas nand y si se puede que implicaría ese cambio  trabajaría bien?


----------



## electroconico

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> bueno, aquí dejo este amplificador que estoy construyendo que es específicamente para audio automotriz ya que se alimenta con 12v pero, espero subir mas información a futuro, ya que en fase de experimentación demostró ser un monstruo a 2 ohms   , de antemano gracias a ejtagle por el gran amplificador que posteó en un principio, saludos!!!



Ya probaste ese filtro?

Si es así,que tal anda ? 

Saludos!


----------



## alexcesarpalma

electroconico dijo:


> Ya probaste ese filtro?
> 
> Si es así,que tal anda ?
> 
> Saludos!



hola que tal , si  y mejor de lo que creí , fijate que esta en fase de experimentación, de hecho la bobina la he bajado hasta 15uh para que pueda trabajar más establemente a 2 ohms (que es la impedancia de mis dos woofers de 4 ohms cada uno) ademas de que agregué un filtro de 330uf en paralelo con los woofers para así obtener un grave mucho más seco y reducir muchisimo la distorsión, hasta ahora ha trabajado bastante bien, lo he tenido casi 1 hora seguida sin parar con un volumen bastante considerable y pues apenas se nota un ligero (casi nulo) entibiamiento, pero espero ya tener el prototipo bien hecho y con sus pruebas pertinentes para poder hacer un nuevo post sobre este amplificador que engloba varias cosas (contando el amplificador de ejtagle) 
saludos!


----------



## Diego German

alex podrias subir el diagrama del clase d en formato pdf


----------



## alexcesarpalma

Diego German dijo:


> alex podrias subir el diagrama del clase d en formato pdf



el diagrama estoy por terminarlo, solo unas cuantas cosas mas, 
este amplificador tiene tres etapas
1.inversor de 12v a +-43v(que incluso puede llegar hasta +-80 volts para mayores potencias, pero eso requeriría engrosamiento de las pistas, cambio de valores, mosfets de más alta potencia, etc...)
2.preamplificador de filtro pasabajos (ya que este amplificador esta exclusivamente encaminado a graves)
3.amplificador clase d (elegí el de ejtagle integramente sin ningún cambio, más que la bobina de corte de frecuencia y el capacitor de 3300uf/200v que va en paralelo con la salida para graves mas secos y reducción de distorsión)
NOTA: todo va en una sola placa
espero crear el nuevo post lo mas antes posible para que puedan disfrutar de la grata sorpresa que a mi me ha traido
saludos!!


----------



## 0110110h

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> el diagrama estoy por terminarlo, solo unas cuantas cosas mas,
> este amplificador tiene tres etapas
> 1.inversor de 12v a +-43v(que incluso puede llegar hasta +-80 volts para mayores potencias, pero eso requeriría engrosamiento de las pistas, cambio de valores, mosfets de más alta potencia, etc...)
> 2.preamplificador de filtro pasabajos (ya que este amplificador esta exclusivamente encaminado a graves)
> 3.amplificador clase d (elegí el de ejtagle integramente sin ningún cambio, más que la bobina de corte de frecuencia y el capacitor de 3300uf/200v que va en paralelo con la salida para graves mas secos y reducción de distorsión)
> NOTA: todo va en una sola placa
> espero crear el nuevo post lo mas antes posible para que puedan disfrutar de la grata sorpresa que a mi me ha traido
> saludos!!



Capacitor de 3300uf/200V en paralelo con la salida???


----------



## alexcesarpalma

0110110h dijo:


> Capacitor de 3300uf/200V en paralelo con la salida???



perdón 330uf/200v


----------



## 0110110h

wow no me imagino que frecuencia de corte tendrá ese filtro pero me parece demasiaaaaado grande teniendo en cuenta que normalmente son de 0,47uF a 2,2uF en poliester.


----------



## electroconico

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> el diagrama estoy por terminarlo, solo unas cuantas cosas mas,
> este amplificador tiene tres etapas
> 1.inversor de 12v a +-43v(que incluso puede llegar hasta +-80 volts para mayores potencias, pero eso requeriría engrosamiento de las pistas, cambio de valores, mosfets de más alta potencia, etc...)
> 2.preamplificador de filtro pasabajos (ya que este amplificador esta exclusivamente encaminado a graves)
> 3.amplificador clase d (elegí el de ejtagle integramente sin ningún cambio, más que la bobina de corte de frecuencia y el capacitor de 3300uf/200v que va en paralelo con la salida para graves mas secos y reducción de distorsión)
> NOTA: todo va en una sola placa
> espero crear el nuevo post lo mas antes posible para que puedan disfrutar de la grata sorpresa que a mi me ha traido
> saludos!!



 Esperamos ese nuevo post!
Te esta quedando muy bien! 

¿Podrías subir los archivos en PDF? solo aparece un archivo con extencion LYT 

Saludos!


----------



## alexcesarpalma

0110110h dijo:


> wow no me imagino que frecuencia de corte tendrá ese filtro pero me parece demasiaaaaado grande teniendo en cuenta que normalmente son de 0,47uF a 2,2uF en poliester.



lleva exactamente lo mismo que el original de ejtagle, la bobina de 15uh y el capacitor de 1.5uf, pero aparte lleva el capacitor de 330uf/200v, ya que al experimentar un poco, observe que colocando ese capacitor, se acentuan los graves y mejora la calidad sin perder rendimiento, observando muchos amplificadores que me llegaban clase d en la salida los fabricantes ponen la bobina y el filtro de poliester, mas aparte varios capacitores electroliticos, experimentando y observando, me di cuenta que los graves cambian y se acentuan


----------



## detrakx

Me llama la atencion lo del cap de 330uf, 
Baja muchisimo la frecuencia de corte del filtro, y aumenta el Q, simulando con 2omhs. la acentuacion maxima del filtro esta por los 1,6 Khz.
La verdad no me convence poner un electrolitico en la salida de la potencia, porque agregan distorsion, como alternativa buscaria algun electrolitico no polarizado. 
Quizas para este caso de utilizarlo como sub pueda ser la excepcion.



Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> lleva exactamente lo mismo que el original de ejtagle, la bobina de 15uh y el capacitor de 1.5uf, pero aparte lleva el capacitor de 330uf/200v, ya que al experimentar un poco, observe que colocando ese capacitor, se acentuan los graves y mejora la calidad sin perder rendimiento, observando muchos amplificadores que me llegaban clase d en la salida los fabricantes ponen la bobina y el filtro de poliester, mas aparte varios capacitores electroliticos, experimentando y observando, me di cuenta que los graves cambian y se acentuan



Realmente genial tu trabajo, gracias por compartirlo con nosotros, una consulta el transformador toroidal que características tiene y de donde lo compraste o lo adquiriste de otro lado"cuanto te costo el toroidal"


----------



## alexcesarpalma

SERGIOD dijo:


> Realmente genial tu trabajo, gracias por compartirlo con nosotros, una consulta el transformador toroidal que características tiene y de donde lo compraste o lo adquiriste de otro lado"cuanto te costo el toroidal"


 hola que tal n_n , gracias, ya está listo para trabajar ese circuito, solo que recomiendo que AÚN NO LO COSTRUYAN, dentro de poco haré un nuevo post para este, especificando la construcción del toroidal, la construcción de la bobina con materiales accesibles, modificaciones, etc..., pero lo que si puedo decir es que es realmente un moustruo, me dio una grata sorpresa  .

en cuanto al capacitor de 330uf/200v, puedo decir que realmente si es la escepción, al principio tenia problemas ya que sin ese capacitor, al subir la potencia mis woofers hacían una especie de ''cascareo'', se escuchaban fuerte pero no me gustaba que en frecuencias mas bajas hacían ese ruido, entonces comencé experimentando, agregando capacitores a la salida, cuando hice eso, dio un drástico giro a mis graves, ya podía subirle un poco mas de volumen sin escuchar ese ''cascareo'' y obtuve graves mas secos y definidos y sin distorsion, yo creo que SI es la escepción 
saludos!!!!!



a esto me refería cuando me di cuenta, la mayoria de los clase d para GRAVES tienen filtros en paralelo con la salida mas aparte el de poliester


----------



## crazysound

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> bueno, aquí dejo este amplificador que estoy construyendo que es específicamente para audio automotriz ya que se alimenta con 12v pero, espero subir mas información a futuro, ya que en fase de experimentación demostró ser un monstruo a 2 ohms   , de antemano gracias a ejtagle por el gran amplificador que posteó en un principio, saludos!!!



Excelente trabajo!!

Esperamos pacientemente el esquema...!!!

Saludos...


----------



## maton00

> a esto me refería cuando me di cuenta, la mayoria de los clase d para  GRAVES tienen filtros en paralelo con la salida mas aparte el de  poliester


eso solamente actua como filtro crossover aparte ;ademas hay que asegurarse que el filtro LC (el de los amplis clase D) del amp este en perfectas condiciones y bien calculado de lo contrario ese crossover se convertira en un holocausto de interferencias y oscilaciones.



eso de los bajos mas secos se debe a un corte mas bajo; por ejemplo comunmente en los amplis de carro se maneja una frecuencia de corte por debajo de los 500 hz,(En la practica, es un corte no muy recomendado y muy alto para un subwoofer ;debido a las resonancias, ensordecimiento y enmascaramiento que causa) en tu caso el bajeo tiene menos frecuencias medias y provoca menos resonancia o carraspeo.


----------



## nachola2

hola gente del foro me presento por primera vez en el foro con este hermoso proyecto. les comento que lo arme en un formato de 10*10 diferente a el propuesto por el amigo ejtagle muy bueno segun los comentarios del foro, bueno llendo a el punto el circuito no se si me anda e medidos los para metros pero a mi me cambian un poco y la verdad estoy penzando en cambiar la alimentacion ya que estoy uzando un transformador de -+35V en VDC y como en el circuito no hay una R17 y R15 que este en ese valor penze en ponerle una de 1.5K asi estaria mas o menos con el valor de voltage que tengo. 
tabien tengo otra pregunta con respescto a el inductor de salida tenia la idea de poner y bobinas de 0.75mm de diametro en paralelo para que sumen 1.5mm es decir mi pregunta es ¿tendia que hacer las inductancias de 15uHy cada una verdad? y con respecto a mi R17/15 estoy bien o equivocado?


----------



## 0110110h

nachola2 dijo:


> hola gente del foro me presento por primera vez en el foro con este hermoso proyecto. les comento que lo arme en un formato de 10*10 diferente a el propuesto por el amigo ejtagle muy bueno segun los comentarios del foro, bueno llendo a el punto el circuito no se si me anda e medidos los para metros pero a mi me cambian un poco y la verdad estoy penzando en cambiar la alimentacion ya que estoy uzando un transformador de -+35V en VDC y como en el circuito no hay una R17 y R15 que este en ese valor penze en ponerle una de 1.5K asi estaria mas o menos con el valor de voltage que tengo.
> tabien tengo otra pregunta con respescto a el inductor de salida tenia la idea de poner y bobinas de 0.75mm de diametro en paralelo para que sumen 1.5mm es decir mi pregunta es ¿tendia que hacer las inductancias de 15uHy cada una verdad? y con respecto a mi R17/15 estoy bien o equivocado?



Regla número uno de Arquímedes para el buen electrónico: Dos inductancias en paralelo tenes la mitad de la inductancia


----------



## nachola2

ok gracias por la respuesta 0110110h pero me porias ayudar con respecto a el tema de las R17/15
???


----------



## 0110110h

nachola2 dijo:


> ok gracias por la respuesta 0110110h pero me porias ayudar con respecto a el tema de las R17/15
> ???



Es un simple regulador zener en paralelo!!! en tu caso para +-35V usa 1,5K / 1W


----------



## jlaudio

hola a todos en el foro, me ha parecido muy interesante este amplificador y tengo una duda, se obtienen los 1250 solo con dos mosfet de potencia cierto? mi inquietud es si se pueden poner cuatro mosfet o solo se necesitan dos para dar esa potencia, he visto amplificadores y dan una potencia de 1000 watt pero con cuatro mosfet, la verdad me interesa muchisimo este amplificador, desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas y en cuanto se me aclaren todas las dudas comienzo a armar este monstruo ya que tengo un trafo de 160 voltios dc (+/-80vdc) con 8 amperios mas o menos es de 1300 watts creo y tiene un tamaño respetable, gracias compañeros por la ayuda que me pueden ofrecer.


----------



## Tacatomon

Companero, esa duda fue planteada varias veces al inicio del tema. Te invito a que le des una lectura mas profunda. Hay muchos datos de interés y experiencias de los usuarios que lo han armado.

Saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

jlaudio dijo:


> hola a todos en el foro, me ha parecido muy interesante este amplificador y tengo una duda, se obtienen los 1250 solo con dos mosfet de potencia cierto? mi inquietud es si se pueden poner cuatro mosfet o solo se necesitan dos para dar esa potencia, he visto amplificadores y dan una potencia de 1000 watt pero con cuatro mosfet, la verdad me interesa muchisimo este amplificador, desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas y en cuanto se me aclaren todas las dudas comienzo a armar este monstruo ya que tengo un trafo de 160 voltios dc (+/-80vdc) con 8 amperios mas o menos es de 1300 watts creo y tiene un tamaño respetable, gracias compañeros por la ayuda que me pueden ofrecer.



No hay una fórmula que te de el número de mosfets que tenes que usar para lograr determinada potencia ya que estos no crean energía, sino que modifican la de la fuente, el tema va más por la Rdson que tengan los mosfets. Te recomiendo que leas bien el tema como bien dice Tacatomon ya que medir la potencia entregada por un ampli a partir de la cantidad de mosfets en la salida denota un gran desconocimiento sobre el tema. Saludos


----------



## jlaudio

osea que este tipo de amplificador puede sustituir los pesados clase ab que utilizan 8 transistores para dar 1000 watts? seria genial poder hacer varios para armar un mega amplificador por decirlo asi, un amplificador de 10.000 watts serian 8 amplificadores, osea 16 mosfets... seria extraordinario y muy economico revolucionaria el mundo de la musica aca en la costa caribe donde la musica se tocan con picós, y la verdad los equipos son muy costosos y calientan mucho... o soy algo supersticioso? jejeje se puede soñar con eso jejeje...


----------



## Tacatomon

Si, con los Mosfets adecuados y la tensión requerida. Son muy probables los 1000W sobre 4Ohms. Claro, dependiendo de los componentes de primera calidad y un armado impecable.

Saludos!

PS: Y, mas o menos esa es la potencia máxima que se le puede sacar al diseño... Así tal como está. Solo es cosa de llegar a los 95VDC como máximo limite de voltaje (Con Mosfets de 200Vdss especiales para conmutación rápida)


----------



## 0110110h

jlaudio dijo:


> osea que este tipo de amplificador puede sustituir los pesados clase ab que utilizan 8 transistores para dar 1000 watts? seria genial poder hacer varios para armar un mega amplificador por decirlo asi, un amplificador de 10.000 watts serian 8 amplificadores, osea 16 mosfets... seria extraordinario y muy economico revolucionaria el mundo de la musica aca en la costa caribe donde la musica se tocan con picós, y la verdad los equipos son muy costosos y calientan mucho... o soy algo supersticioso? jejeje se puede soñar con eso jejeje...



La verdad que cerca del ecuador la temperatura como decís pasa a ser un gran problema, no me imagino como deben sufrir los clase AB. Y si con un clase D salvas un montón de inconvenientes pero ya te habrás dado cuenta que la economía no va muy de la mano con los avances tecnológicos sino más bien con las ganancias, es un tema complejo o bien simple según por donde uno lo vea! Por eso este foro es un oasis de conocimiento en medio de tanto marketinerio.


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigos del foro, saludos cordiales a todos, estoy trabajando con este excelente amplificador del Ingeniero Tagle, ya tengo montado casi todo el circuito, anexo fotos, substitui los mosfets:irfp250 con los irfb4229, pero al revisar los datasheet me encontre con una enorme diferencia en el rds(on):

             IRFP250          IRFB4229
VDS         200 V.                250 V.
  ID           33 A.                  33 A.
RDS(ON)    0.085Ω              38 MΩ

Como podran ver es una diferencia enorme, tendre algun problema por esta diferencia en el  rds(on)??, tengo que calcular o modificar algo?o no me sirven estos mosfets?
Perdon por la pregunta pero no tengo mucha experiencia con mosfets y busque informacion de este parametro pero no encontre nada que me orientara.
Agradesco la ayuda que me pudieran aportar.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## 0110110h

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, saludos cordiales a todos, estoy trabajando con este excelente amplificador del Ingeniero Tagle, ya tengo montado casi todo el circuito, anexo fotos, substitui los mosfets:irfp250 con los irfb4229, pero al revisar los datasheet me encontre con una enorme diferencia en el rds(on):
> 
> IRFP250          IRFB4229
> VDS         200 V.                250 V.
> ID           33 A.                  33 A.
> RDS(ON)    0.085Ω              38 MΩ
> 
> Como podran ver es una diferencia enorme, tendre algun problema por esta diferencia en el  rds(on)??, tengo que calcular o modificar algo?o no me sirven estos mosfets?
> Perdon por la pregunta pero no tengo mucha experiencia con mosfets y busque informacion de este parametro pero no encontre nada que me orientara.
> Agradesco la ayuda que me pudieran aportar.
> Saludos cordiales



Bueno el único problema que veo es que el amplificador con IRFB4229 va a ser más eficiente y a calentar menos lo cual es más bien una ventaja jaja. Fijate que uno tiene 38mOhm y el otro 85mOhm, mientras menor sea Rdson más eficiente es el amplificador. Decime la posta te pensaste que 38mOhm significan 38MegaOhms


----------



## Tacatomon

Jajaja, Esos mosfets son los indicados para el amplificador. Especiales para salida de amplificadores Class-D.

Yo tengo un par de esos con con 90VDC y ufff. Vaya que si es un gran amplificador.

Una lástima que no sean de más de 200Vds... Limitados a nos más de 98V entre ramas.

Saludos!


----------



## Delphos

Gracias por los comentarios 0110110h y Tacatomon
Tienes razon 0110110h, estoy confundiendo MΩ y mΩ, lo que pasa es que en un data lo ponen como 0.085Ω y en el otro como 38 mΩ, esto me confundio, pues continuo entonces con el armado de este ampli, ahora estoy con el trafo, tengo un nucleo el cual voy a armar para alimentar el ampli con +/- 57 v.c.d. y una potencia de 200w. en 8Ω.
les informare de los resultados

Mil gracias por los comentarios.
Saludos.


----------



## 0110110h

DELPHOS dijo:


> Gracias por los comentarios 0110110h y Tacatomon
> Tienes razon 0110110h, estoy confundiendo MΩ y mΩ, lo que pasa es que en un data lo ponen como 0.085Ω y en el otro como 38 mΩ, esto me confundio, pues continuo entonces con el armado de este ampli, ahora estoy con el trafo, tengo un nucleo el cual voy a armar para alimentar el ampli con +/- 57 v.c.d. y una potencia de 200w. en 8Ω.
> les informare de los resultados
> 
> Mil gracias por los comentarios.
> Saludos.



Muy bien espero tu comentario cuando lo probes con 4Ohm vas a obtener 400Wrms y sin la necesidad de disipadores, la vas a romper viejo excelentes mosfets! P.D: un video deleitaría mis oídos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Compañeros. les comento.
este fin de semana. para ser exactos. fui al centro. en republica del salvador en el d,f
pero no encontre el dichoso IR2110 O IR2113

cual seria el sustituto completo para estos integrados.
mi intencion es alimentarlo con un trafo de 63+63 AC a 8 amperios
quiero sacarle 400w sobre carga de 8ohms.
consegui los IRF250 y 1 que se equivocaron IRF260n
todo lo demas ya lo tengo.
no me gusta encargar nada en linea por que no tengo experiencia con esto, ademas de que no me gustan las tarjetas de credito.
gracias compañeros

Ver el archivo adjunto 76579


----------



## jllvmicrostar

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Compañeros. les comento.
> este fin de semana. para ser exactos. fui al centro. en republica del salvador en el d,f
> pero no encontre el dichoso IR2110 O IR2113


lastima vivas tan lejos.... yo tengo aqui en mis manos 50 IR2110 nuevos para vender
saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

jllvmicrostar dijo:


> lastima vivas tan lejos.... yo tengo aqui en mis manos 50 IR2110 nuevos para vender
> saludos



 te burlas de mi desgracia,
pero buscare algunos muy parecidos.
queria preguntarles antes de andar preguntando el proximo sabado. que tan buenos son estos integrados. aver cual de todos consigo. ( ya que las opciones son mas cuando hay de donde agarrar  jeje )

IR2113  600V

RIC7113A4  400V

MPIC2112P  600V

alguno de estos servira


----------



## 0110110h

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> te burlas de mi desgracia,
> pero buscare algunos muy parecidos.
> queria preguntarles antes de andar preguntando el proximo sabado. que tan buenos son estos integrados. aver cual de todos consigo. ( ya que las opciones son mas cuando hay de donde agarrar  jeje )
> 
> IR2113  600V
> 
> RIC7113A4  400V
> 
> MPIC2112P  600V
> 
> alguno de estos servira



Los tres que mencionas son exactamente iguales, excepto el MPIC2112P que aguanta solo 200/400mA de corriente de salida, es muy poco y lo más probable es que explote al alimentarlo con 63AC. Yo usaría el MPIC2112P con no más de +-40V, ya que al aumentar más la tensión de alimentación también aumenta la corriente pico de Gate necesaria para conmutar los mosfets debido al efecto Miller. También veo que el RIC7113A4 es lo mismo que el IR2110 pero resistente a las radiaciones para aplicaciones que así lo requieran por lo que seguramente va a ser más difícil aun de conseguir.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

0110110h dijo:


> Los tres que mencionas son exactamente iguales, excepto el MPIC2112P que aguanta solo 200/400mA de corriente de salida, es muy poco y lo más probable es que explote al alimentarlo con 63AC. Yo usaría el MPIC2112P con no más de +-40V, ya que al aumentar más la tensión de alimentación también aumenta la corriente pico de Gate necesaria para conmutar los mosfets debido al efecto Miller. También veo que el RIC7113A4 es lo mismo que el IR2110 pero resistente a las radiaciones para aplicaciones que así lo requieran por lo que seguramente va a ser más difícil aun de conseguir.



Gracias amigo 

ahora mi duda es la siguiente.
me podrian orientan para que se utilizan los pines   *VDD  Y  SD*
que pasa si yo no los utilizo en el circuito. gracias esa es la inquietud que tengo por ahora.

pd: algunos otros integrados iguales a los mencionados  gracias
hasta mañana


----------



## 0110110h

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Gracias amigo
> 
> ahora mi duda es la siguiente.
> me podrian orientan para que se utilizan los pines   *VDD  Y  SD*
> que pasa si yo no los utilizo en el circuito. gracias esa es la inquietud que tengo por ahora.
> 
> pd: algunos otros integrados iguales a los mencionados  gracias
> hasta mañana



Si no los conectas no anda nada. SD es el pin de shutdown, si lo pones a Vcc las dos salidas se ponen a masa, para que el integrado funcione SD tiene que estar a masa. VDD es la propia alimentación del integrado, en este caso Vcc y Vdd se conectan juntas a los 12V referenciados a -Vcc claro.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

gracias por responderme,
es que vi otros integrados. pero estos no tienen los pines  VDD Y SD
por eso mi pregunta.
pero bueno mejor buscare los originales o el remplazo gracias.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Compañeros he localizado el *IR2113*  
y el sabado boy por el. me dijeron que tenian en existencia 500pzas y me cuestan 20 pesos mx cada uno ( una ganga )
espero que este integrado me funcione igual que el IR2110 ya que este no lo he podido conseguir


----------



## Tacatomon

Aguas!

Fíjate bien que esté grabado en laser y no con pintura blanca. Mira que ese IC normalmente ronda los $5USD a $7USD.

Saludos!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Aguas!
> 
> Fíjate bien que esté grabado en laser y no con pintura blanca. Mira que ese IC normalmente ronda los $5USD a $7USD.
> 
> Saludos!



gracias Tacatomon 
lo revisare bien :estudiando:. ahorita nadamas 2 tiendas tiene  este integrado .
creo que dare una vuelta en ambas tiendas y vere cual es la diferencia,
una me dio el precio de 20 y otra no me dijo cuanto costaba.
ya quiero que sea sabado


----------



## 0110110h

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> gracias Tacatomon
> lo revisare bien :estudiando:. ahorita nadamas 2 tiendas tiene  este integrado .
> creo que dare una vuelta en ambas tiendas y vere cual es la diferencia,
> una me dio el precio de 20 y otra no me dijo cuanto costaba.
> ya quiero que sea sabado



Yo tengo varios clase D funcionando con IR2110 truchos, el que no es grabado con láser y nunca tuve problemas, seguramente caliente un poco más por la menor calidad del diseño pero nada más y eso que los he alimentado con hasta +-90V, eso si pegándole un pedazo de aluminio con cianocrilato (la gotita acá en Argentina) para ayudarle a disipar mejor el calor...


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Y la confianza donde queda?

Yo mejor me evito dolores de cabeza. Todo original


----------



## 0110110h

Y ya más de un año moliéndolos a palos me da algo de confianza, además no creo en las marcas solo en los buenos diseños y como no puedo ver que tienen adentro lo único que puedo hacer es probar su desempeño y como te digo no me han fallado. Eso si los IRFP250N que por ahí dependiendo de la tensión de alimentación pueden estar sujetos a altas temperaturas, voy por originales originales, los demás componentes no creo que sean críticos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

0110110h dijo:


> Y ya más de un año moliéndolos a palos me da algo de confianza, además no creo en las marcas solo en los buenos diseños y como no puedo ver que tienen adentro lo único que puedo hacer es probar su desempeño y como te digo no me han fallado. Eso si los IRFP250N que por ahí dependiendo de la tensión de alimentación pueden estar sujetos a altas temperaturas, voy por originales originales, los demás componentes no creo que sean críticos



Bueno amigos.
eso del integrado. esperando a que sea sabado. en otro local me los venden a 90 pesos mx
de todos modos comprare y comparare.
ya hasta ando buscando un buen filtrado. digamos unos 19800uf por rama
pensaba usar capacitores de 10000uf a 100v
pero mejor usare de 2200uf a 100v jejeje  saludos

-------------------------------------------------------------

viendolo bien usare 3 de 6800 uf por rama asi obtendre 20400uf a 100v
saludos


----------



## el anciano

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> mmmmmm Ya me preocuparon con las fotos de esos integrados!!
> Pero lo chistoso del asunto es que todos los que tengo son como los de abajo( en la foto de ave nocturna) y funcionan sin problemas.Tengo uno en una smps trabajando normal,otro en uno de los amplificadores y hasta el momento no me ha dado problema....
> 
> Los mios son como este http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/ir2110-pi-768.html



FELIBAR12 yo también los compro en SIGMA Electrónica, pero vos decis que te han funcionado, sin embargo no es  mi caso estaba probando este amplificador y apenas enciendo la lampara serie  se pone a full, indicándome corto y aún así con la lampara serie encendida a full estos IR2110 se calentaron tanto que empezaban a echar humo, en este instante me tocaba desconectarlo, probé con tres de estos que tenias y pasó lo mismo, ahora te explico lo que sucede con otro IR2110 que ya tenia anteriormente pero que no se si en realidad esté bueno, al encender la lampara serie se disparaba por un momento muy pequeñito a full y luego se estabilizaba quedaba encendida pero a muy bajo nivel, y cuando a este le conectaba la carga, una resistencia de 4 ohmios/20 Watt para probar se encendía la lampara serie a full y la resistencia se calentaba, solo que en este caso nada echaba humo como con los IR2110 anteriores, otro dato y es que es muy lógico el calentamiento puesto que tengo un voltaje de -32VDC en el punto PWM de este circuito, y no he podido quitar ese nivel de continua que tengo a la salida.  

que opinas?  que debo hacer, sus opiniones son muy importantes, espero opiniones de todos los interesados en colaborar...

gracias.


----------



## 0110110h

el anciano dijo:


> FELIBAR12 yo también los compro en SIGMA Electrónica, pero vos decis que te han funcionado, sin embargo no es  mi caso estaba probando este amplificador y apenas enciendo la lampara serie  se pone a full, indicándome corto y aún así con la lampara serie encendida a full estos IR2110 se calentaron tanto que empezaban a echar humo, en este instante me tocaba desconectarlo, probé con tres de estos que tenias y pasó lo mismo, ahora te explico lo que sucede con otro IR2110 que ya tenia anteriormente pero que no se si en realidad esté bueno, al encender la lampara serie se disparaba por un momento muy pequeñito a full y luego se estabilizaba quedaba encendida pero a muy bajo nivel, y cuando a este le conectaba la carga, una resistencia de 4 ohmios/20 Watt para probar se encendía la lampara serie a full y la resistencia se calentaba, solo que en este caso nada echaba humo como con los IR2110 anteriores, otro dato y es que es muy lógico el calentamiento puesto que tengo un voltaje de -32VDC en el punto PWM de este circuito, y no he podido quitar ese nivel de continua que tengo a la salida.
> 
> que opinas?  que debo hacer, sus opiniones son muy importantes, espero opiniones de todos los interesados en colaborar...
> 
> gracias.



Si tenes ese nivel de continua a la salida tenes quemado el lowside mosfets, es decir el mosfets negativo del amplificador eso era lo que te quemaba los IR2110, nada tiene que ver SIGMA Electrónica . Y por otro lado si no queres que se te sigan quemando los mosfets, conectale una carga al amplificador antes de encenderlo para que este pueda oscilar.


----------



## el anciano

marke20 dijo:


> El hecho de que no fueran originales (si es que no lo fueran) no determina que vayan a funcionar mal... pero la verdad tuviste suerte jajajaj



cordial saludo.

marke20 en mi caso prefiero buscar siempre lo original, ya que estas copias falsas pueden o no servir, sin saber que esperar de ellos, esto conlleva a perdida de tiempo y dinero en los diseños y a dejarlos a un lado ya que el funcionamirento de un diseño en si no es el esperado y debido a muchos casos a que? a dispositivos falsos, me parece que es un inrespeto para los diseñadores, te invito a que leeas mi post anterior y des tu concepto al respecto ya que sus opiniones son de gran importancia  

gracias


----------



## 0110110h

el anciano dijo:


> cordial saludo.
> 
> marke20 en mi caso prefiero buscar siempre lo original, ya que estas copias falsas pueden o no servir, sin saber que esperar de ellos, esto conlleva a perdida de tiempo y dinero en los diseños y a dejarlos a un lado ya que el funcionamirento de un diseño en si no es el esperado y debido a muchos casos a que? a dispositivos falsos, me parece que es un inrespeto para los diseñadores, te invito a que leeas mi post anterior y des tu concepto al respecto ya que sus opiniones son de gran importancia
> 
> gracias



No me agrada cuando hablan de marcas al igual que de religión, ambas son peligrosas tanto para la ciencia como para la billetera…


----------



## el anciano

0110110h dijo:


> Si tenes ese nivel de continua a la salida tenes quemado el lowside mosfets, es decir el mosfets negativo del amplificador eso era lo que te quemaba los IR2110, nada tiene que ver SIGMA Electrónica . Y por otro lado si no queres que se te sigan quemando los mosfets, conectale una carga al amplificador antes de encenderlo para que este pueda oscilar.



gracias por responder 0110110h no entendí muy bien lo que me quisiste decir, corrígeme si no capte lo que me tratas de decir, dices que los mosfet en mi caso el IRF640 esta quemado o te referís al driver IR2110, en cuanto a conectarle una carga primero lo pruebo con la resistencia de 4 ohmios, 20 Watt y me cercioro de que no haya componente de nivel continua,

dato adicional, en el filtro pasa bajo no hay calentamiento, es decir en la bobina que la construí a partir de la pagina de pronine no hay calentamiento...

disculpa las molestias..

saludos


----------



## 0110110h

el anciano dijo:


> gracias por responder 0110110h no entendí muy bien lo que me quisiste decir, corrígeme si no capte lo que me tratas de decir, dices que los mosfet en mi caso el IRF640 esta quemado o te referís al driver IR2110, en cuanto a conectarle una carga primero lo pruebo con la resistencia de 4 ohmios, 20 Watt y me cercioro de que no haya componente de nivel continua,
> 
> dato adicional, en el filtro pasa bajo no hay calentamiento, es decir en la bobina que la construí a partir de la pagina de pronine no hay calentamiento...
> 
> disculpa las molestias..
> 
> saludos



Si tenes -36V de continua a la salida es porque tenes quemado el mosfet negativo de salida, es decir el que tiene su fuente conectada a -Vcc y su drenaje al inductor de salida. Al quemarse un mosfet lo más seguro es que también se queme el IR2110 asique tenes que cambiar todo. La resistencia de 4 ohmios, 20 Watt para probarlo va perfecto, también podes usar una de 1K/2W sin problemas.


----------



## el anciano

gracias por tu respuesta 0110110h

sabes que lo extraño es que cambie los dos mosfet de salida por otros y por supuesto antes de soldarlos siempre pruebo su correcto funcionamiento, y aún así sigo obteniendo los -32V DC.

A menos que también estén truchos y yo no sepa probarlos...

tienes alguna otra sugerencia

saludos


----------



## 0110110h

el anciano dijo:


> gracias por tu respuesta 0110110h
> 
> sabes que lo extraño es que cambie los dos mosfet de salida por otros y por supuesto antes de soldarlos siempre pruebo su correcto funcionamiento, y aún así sigo obteniendo los -32V DC.
> 
> A menos que también estén truchos y yo no sepa probarlos...
> 
> tienes alguna otra sugerencia
> 
> saludos



Al cambiar los mosfets también tenes que cambiar el IR2110, si no sabes probar los mosfets ya ahí no te puedo ayudar, un requerimiento básico para armar este circuito es saber por lo menos como funciona un mosfet, revisa bien la placa de arriba a abajo, revisa los 2N5401 que los pines estén bien ya que a veces no coinciden con los del datasheet y si es necesario revisa 32 veces más que este diseño esta recontra probado y tiene que andar. No te guíes por lo de trucho o no trucho enfocate en que hay un error EN EL MONTAJE de los componentes y tenes que averiguar cuál es.


----------



## el anciano

claro que si, voy a seguir insistiendo a probar y re contra probar de nuevo, debe y tiene que funcionar...

gracias por tus aportes...

saludos


----------



## Maykol

tengo un problema y disculpen si es por mi ignorancia... pero ese PCB no esta a escala... eso sale muy grande


----------



## 0110110h

Maykol dijo:


> tengo un problema y disculpen si es por mi ignorancia... pero ese PCB no esta a escala... eso sale muy grande



Tas imprimiendo mal viejo


----------



## Tacatomon

De hecho si, La impresión sale grande. Yo tuve que dimensionar a alas medidas que ahí indica.


----------



## franco111

Es por eso que yo pregunte del circuito impreso...
yo lo arme,y no me funciono,me sale continua en la salida,ya medi todos los componentes(mosfets,integrados,diodos...).Por favor,si me podrian ayudar se los agradeceria mucho!
La plaqueta no puede ser porque yo ya la ise dos veces y cambie todo tambien,y sique igual.
Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Por favor, coloca unas fotos de tu montaje. El amplificador *Funciona a la de una Cuando los componentes usados son de calidad.* Aunque la bobina fuese de núcleo de aire, así inclusive funciona.

Revisa bien tus impresos, busca micro-cortes en las p*i*stas o residuos. Recuerda usar una lámpara serie con tu fuente para que no quemes tus semiconductores en una condición de fallo. Páginas atrás se detalla el proceso de inicio de varios compañeros que satisfactoriamente arrancaron su UCD a la de una (Me incluyo con 3 unidades).

Saludos!


----------



## franco111

Muchisimas gracias Tacatomon,No tengo suerte con este ampificador pero bueno.
voy a comprar todo denuevo,voy a hacer la plaqueta,y espero que esta vez si me funcione!
Disculpen si soy algo molesto pero,me pueden comentar un poco de este amplificador,si tira los wats reales,la calidad del sonido,la dicipacio,si es confiable,si estan conformes,etc
Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Por favor, verifica que los semiconductores que compres sean originales.

Dale una leída a éste tema para que estés al tanto.
http://bit.ly/MbB9pm

Por lo de la calidad del sonido, y la potencia del amplificador. Son Reales. El sonido es a mi oído, idéntico a un Clase-AB. (La calidad del sonido, depende del armado de la bobina si es hecha a mano, si es de fábrica, no hay de que preocuparse).

Saludos!


----------



## ruben2418

hola soy nuevo en el tema estoy intentando armar este amplificador pero me pasa lo mismo que a franco111


----------



## 0110110h

franco111 dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias Tacatomon,No tengo suerte con este ampificador pero bueno.
> voy a comprar todo denuevo,voy a hacer la plaqueta,y espero que esta vez si me funcione!
> Disculpen si soy algo molesto pero,me pueden comentar un poco de este amplificador,si tira los wats reales,la calidad del sonido,la dicipacio,si es confiable,si estan conformes,etc
> Gracias





ruben2418 dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en el tema estoy intentando armar este amplificador pero me pasa lo mismo que a franco111



A la mayoría de los novatos les pasa lo mismo, prueban el amplificador sin una carga a la salida y claro, el amplificador no oscila, tienen continua a la salida y todo explota en llamas y no saben para donde salir corriendo... Consejo pongan una resistencia de carga de 1K / 2W a la salida para probar el ampli.


----------



## djwash

Yo probe el ampli con lampara y sin lampara serie, siempre sin carga y con la entrada abierta, el ampli a veces no arrancaba, es decir, no oscilaba, entonces tenia que tocar la entrada con el dedo y comenzaba a oscilar y jamas paso nada...


----------



## 0110110h

djwash dijo:


> Yo probe el ampli con lampara y sin lampara serie, siempre sin carga y con la entrada abierta, el ampli a veces no arrancaba, es decir, no oscilaba, entonces tenia que tocar la entrada con el dedo y comenzaba a oscilar y jamas paso nada...



Es imposible que el amplificador oscile sin carga por que no se cierra el camino eléctrico del terminal de fuente del higside mosfet y del drenaje del low side mosfet, estaría bueno que no dieras data falsa a los foreros sobre todo a los que les cuesta hacer andar este bichito por ser su primera vez…


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y por que no puede oscilar usando el filtro LC como carga, si al fin de cuentas es una impedancia variable con la frecuencia?
El problema de la oscilación está referido a la presencia de señal de entrada, no a la de la carga...
No es mala idea usar una R, pero dudo que sea necesaria.


----------



## djwash

Yo arme un ampli de 100W y despues este y no tuve ningún drama, lo hice andar una y otra vez sin carga y jamas paso nada, es mas, se escucha un ruido de cerca cuando empieza a oscilar, le inyectaba música y siempre sin carga desde que lo prendía y se escuchaba la música al poner el oído cerca, como si el sonido se escuchara desde los mosfet...

En ningún momento he dado data falsa, me han pasado cosas raras con este amplificador, como por ejemplo, sin conectar el capacitor que va en la salida al tocar los cables con los dedos se calentaba la piel, si no lo soltaba me quemaba y no era que me estaba electrocutando, se calentaba la piel de verdad.

Seguramente debe ser por que en mi tiempo libre soy mago (en realidad no)...


----------



## 0110110h

bueno yo al principio he quemado varios por no poner la R de carga, está en cada uno ponerla o no. Saludos


----------



## ruben2418

Amigos ya resolvi el problema de a corriente en la salida del parlante pero aora todo mide bien pero no suena nada ni emite ningun sonido


----------



## djwash

ruben2418 dijo:


> Amigos ya resolvi el problema de a corriente en la salida del parlante pero aora todo mide bien pero no suena nada ni emite ningun sonido



Recuerda que todo se hace con la lampara serie.

Inyecta música, pero muy bajo porque este ampli tiene una ganancia importante, conectale un parlante chico que no importe si se quema por las dudas, este bicho es muy lindo pero si las cosas salen mal puedes quemar varias cosas.

Hiciste las mediciones correspondientes? Las que están en las primeras paginas.


----------



## ruben2418

Que mediciones son ? Muestramelas colaborame Djwash


----------



## djwash

Se ve que no leiste el tema entero, mal hecho, a leer!!!

Pero igual te tiro un link, de aqui en adelante:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/214746/ _

Y aqui hay correcciones de algunos errores en la explicación:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/215592/ _
Tenes para rato, suerte...

PD: hasta que no leas el tema entero unas 4 veces, no vuelvas a preguntar! Nos vemos el próximo fin de semana...

Na mentira, pero es imprescindible que leas todo el tema, porque es probable que ya se haya planteado el problema y es tu trabajo revisar eso...


----------



## nuk

Gracias al Ingeniero E. Tagle por tan buen aporte .
Actualmente lo deje con el nucleo de aire, al parecer toma mayor rango de frecuencia a diferencia del nucleo de ferrita.

Datos de la prueba:
Alimentacion: +33V/ 0V/ -33V 
Parlantes : 200Wrms 4Ω (4 Woofer de 10" 50Wrms)





 

PD1:  e experimentado cambiando de nucleo con el amplificador en funcionamiento, incluso lo use para probar algunos IR's y LM311 que recicle,  incluso en una oprtunidad, en pleno funcionamento arranque el IR2110 y cruse todo jejejeje..

PD2:  el ambiente donde grave el video no contaba con poso a tierra e incluso estaba lleno de interferencias (motores,etc...) y ase poco e realizado pruebas en un sotano donde todo esta devidamente instalado y vuala..! adios ruidito en el parlante solo se aprecia un ligero soplido  porque? la verda no lo se... saludos, comenten
*ΠµK*​


----------



## Mastodonte Man

con bobina de aire no funciono??? o porque no sacaste prueba de audio???

PD: Te quedo perfecto, el pcb se ve perfecto.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## nuk

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> con bobina de aire no funciono??? o porque no sacaste prueba de audio???...


 
es que ya eran las 2:00 am  y la idea era probarlo a todo volumen _(aver si realizo otro videito)_
a y con la bobina de ferrita que probe note que no tenia todo el rango audible de 20 a 20Khz y con la bobina de aire tomaba mayor frecuencia  calculo mm.. desde 20Hz hasta unos 15khz masomenos... Saludos​ 

*ΠµK*​


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Osea que queda mejor la bobina de aire pero con muchos alambres trensados en paralelo para que no caliente tanto???

PD: Me recomiendan este ampli para armar 200w/8ohm para unos bafles para poner en las fiestas??? (si tiene buen sonido ya que dices que solo a de llegar a 15KHz) 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## djwash

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Osea que queda mejor la bobina de aire pero con muchos alambres trensados en paralelo para que no caliente tanto???



Eso quedo claro desde el primer mensaje de Ejtagle:



ejtagle dijo:


> Preferentemente, en vez de usar un único alambre, usen 2 o 3 en paralelo cuya sección sumada dé la sección de alambre requerida. Esto mejorará el desempeño del inductor (yo usaría, para obtener una sección equivalente de 2mm², 3 alambres de 0.66mm² de sección puestos en paralelo)






Mastodonte Man dijo:


> PD: Me recomiendan este ampli para armar 200w/8ohm para unos bafles para poner en las fiestas??? (si tiene buen sonido ya que dices que solo a de llegar a 15KHz)



Eso estaba en el mensaje 9 de Ejtagle:



ejtagle dijo:


> Algunos datos: Tengan en cuenta que dependen en parte de la calidad de los componentes empleados y prolijidad en la realización ... Y que ajustar las resistencias de gate al menor valor posible, mejora aún más los valores ...
> 
> Distorsión 0.01% al 50% de potencia (para el amplificador a 600W, de un maximo de 1200W) . La distorsión baja aún más si se lo utiliza a menor potencia. Y la medición de distorsión que doy es para cualquier frecuencia en la banda de audio , de 20hz a 20khz! (se aclara, porque muchos amplificador dan la distorsión sólo para 1khz, pero a 10khz es mucho más grande. No es el caso de este amplificador)
> Ruido de salida: 30uV aprox.
> Impedancia de salida: Del orden de 20miliohms, o mejor (depende de los mosfets usados)
> Ancho de Banda de Potencia: 0 a 23KHz (-3db) (eso es para obtener la máxima potencia, pero , el amplificador llega a frecuencias mucho más altas, sólo que no con toda la potencia
> Ganancia de tensión: Simplemente, llega a máxima potencia con 2Vpp de señal de entrada (se puede cambiar con una resistencia)
> Rechazo del ripple de alimentación: Mejor que 65dB (otra vez, depende de los componentes, el armado, etc)
> Eficiencia: Cercana al 92% o aún menor (aunque, vuelve a depender de los mosfets. Probablemente, sea mejor que ese 92% para potencias menores a los 1000W)
> La IMD (producto de intermodulación, es también muy baja, modulando con 2 tonos de 19khz y 20khz, las senales espúreas de intermodulación son 80db más chicas ...
> 
> Para abaratar costos, el amplificador no tiene protecciones contra cortocircuitos a la salida, pero se podrían agregar en forma externa (yo pienso que más lógico sería una protección en la fuente de alimentación)
> 
> Saludos



Tener en cuenta que la calidad y prolijidad en cada montaje sera determinante, afectará para bien o para mal muchos aspectos, claro que todo el que arma debe tener ciertas cosas en cuenta referidas a la fuente, los cables, masa y demas...



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> SALUDOS!!!



SALUDOS!!


----------



## electroconico

No es que llegue hasta 15KHz , lo que pasa es que al armar sus bobinas unas les quedan con más o menos inductancia,por eso la variación.

Saludos!


----------



## djwash

electroconico dijo:


> No es que llegue hasta 15KHz , lo que pasa es que al armar sus bobinas unas les quedan con más o menos inductancia,por eso la variación.
> 
> Saludos!



Claro, el amplificador puede mejorar su respuesta a pesar de tener una bobina un poco fuera de rango o no muy bien hecha, pero no hace magia...

Hacer la bobina lo mejor posible, y si se puede medir mejor...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

felicidades nuk.
yo lo hice pero sin buenos resultados. alomejor algun mal coneccionado.
pista dañada. pero no!! solo fue un diodo que puse mal ( un uf4004 ) en vez de este puse un zener de 5.6v
jejejeje 
por eso no jalo mi ampli.
pero la fusion me jalo de una.
solo que los mosfets calientan a 50+50 y 5 amper
el inductor no calienta. pero nada. 
alrato volvere a hacer este mismo amplificador. este ampli no puede mas que yo jejeje


----------



## nuk

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> felicidades nuk.
> yo lo hice pero sin buenos resultados. alomejor algun mal coneccionado.
> pista dañada. pero no!! solo fue un diodo que puse mal ( un uf4004 ) en vez de este puse un zener de 5.6v
> jejejeje
> por eso no jalo mi ampli.
> pero la fusion me jalo de una.
> solo que los mosfets calientan a 50+50 y 5 amper
> el inductor no calienta. pero nada.
> alrato volvere a hacer este mismo amplificador. este ampli no puede mas que yo jejeje


 
gracias Kurosaki Ichigo 
si te contara yo puse los zener 3.1V al revés en ambos lados y algunos valores de resistencias mal... y aun asi funciono claro que no amplificaba devidamente pero en fin son cosas que pasan.. yo recomendaria leer todo lo que escribio el Ingeniero E. Tagle. Saludos

PD: suerte con el proximo armado..
*ΠµK*​


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones nuck 
espero que lo disfrutes 
aludos


----------



## nuk

tatajara dijo:


> felizitaciones nuck
> espero que lo disfrutes
> aludos


 
gracias tatajara ahora toca armar un transformador mas decente para este mostruito.. y probarlo en mejores condiciones ... saludos 
*Πµk*​


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

nuk dijo:


> gracias Kurosaki Ichigo
> si te contara yo puse los zener 3.1V al revés en ambos lados y algunos valores de resistencias mal... y aun asi funciono claro que no amplificaba devidamente pero en fin son cosas que pasan.. yo recomendaria leer todo lo que escribio el Ingeniero E. Tagle. Saludos
> 
> PD: suerte con el proximo armado..
> *ΠµK*​




de hecho leei casi todo el post,
por eso me adentre a realizar el amplificador. de ejtagle y la fusion de ricardodeni
pero la del compañero ejtagle no me arranco por el diodo mal colocado.
despues pase a la siguiente placa. ( hice las 2 al mismo tiempo )
la de ricardodeni y el las pruebas funciono sin problemas. nadamas que los mosfets calientan bastante. y en la bobina no hay calentamiento. alrato o mañana hago funcionar la segunda placa de ricardodeni. estavez quiero ponerle 80 + 80vcc a 10amp envez de 50 + 50vcc a 5amp

si con 50+50 5amp casi quemo mi woofer de 12" 200w rms y no le subi todo
ahora con 80+80 a de ser genial
saludos.


----------



## systemjol

Hola amigos.nessecito la ayuda de ustedes en un amplificador de la UCD.montei descrito al principio de este artículo y estoy con un problema.a antes de la bobina  la señal PWM se ve normal, pero cuando puedo comprobar después de la bobina (el conector en la parte superior altavoz) la onda sólo aparece la parte inferior, con una señal sinusoidal en la entrada del amplificador, la parte positiva de la señal sólo se pierde entre el filtro y altavoz.a también está regulada por TIP41C que oscila entre el máximo 8v y 10v, tive que cambiar del zener 12v a 15v y sigue siendo, pero todo lo demás parece normal.no que estoy usando son IRF640, pero también se utilizan otros que ya, .alguém sabe porque señal está siendo hackeado? de gracias a todos ya.

olá amigos.gostaria da ajuda de um de voces.montei o amp ucd descrito no inicio deste artigo e estou com um problema.a forma de onda antes do indutor parece normal o sinal pwm,mas quando verifico após o indutor (no conector do alto falante)a onda aparece só a porção inferior,com um sinal senoidal na entrada do amp,a porção positiva do sinal simplesmente se perde entre o filtro e o altofalante.a tensão regulada pelo tip41c tambem fica variando entre 8v e 10v máximo,tive que mudar o zener de 12v pra 15v e mesmo assim não passa de 10v.no mais parece tudo normal,os mosfets que estou usando são irf640,mas ja usei outros também,eles não aquecem.alguém sabe me dizer porque o sinal esta sendo cortado?desde já obrigado a todos.


----------



## carlosjofernandez

systemjol dijo:


> Hola amigos.nessecito la ayuda de ustedes en un amplificador de la UCD.montei descrito al principio de este artículo y estoy con un problema.a antes de la bobina  la señal PWM se ve normal, pero cuando puedo comprobar después de la bobina (el conector en la parte superior altavoz) la onda sólo aparece la parte inferior, con una señal sinusoidal en la entrada del amplificador, la parte positiva de la señal sólo se pierde entre el filtro y altavoz.a también está regulada por TIP41C que oscila entre el máximo 8v y 10v, tive que cambiar del zener 12v a 15v y sigue siendo, pero todo lo demás parece normal.no que estoy usando son IRF640, pero también se utilizan otros que ya, .alguém sabe porque señal está siendo hackeado? de gracias a todos ya.
> 
> olá amigos.gostaria da ajuda de um de voces.montei o amp ucd descrito no inicio deste artigo e estou com um problema.a forma de onda antes do indutor parece normal o sinal pwm,mas quando verifico após o indutor (no conector do alto falante)a onda aparece só a porção inferior,com um sinal senoidal na entrada do amp,a porção positiva do sinal simplesmente se perde entre o filtro e o altofalante.a tensão regulada pelo tip41c tambem fica variando entre 8v e 10v máximo,tive que mudar o zener de 12v pra 15v e mesmo assim não passa de 10v.no mais parece tudo normal,os mosfets que estou usando são irf640,mas ja usei outros também,eles não aquecem.alguém sabe me dizer porque o sinal esta sendo cortado?desde já obrigado a todos.



primero tenes que hacer la prueba del lm311 que describe ejtagle , puenteando ciertas patas del lm y medir tensiones en los gate de los irf, creo que tenes mucho offset a la salida del lm311


----------



## ruben2418

Ya termine de armarlo pero no arranca no suena no ase nada ayudenme para ver en que estoy mal



me imagino Que ya muchos an armado este amplificador ayudenme con el mio ya lo e armado dos veses y nada no suena


----------



## Papusxxdd

Hola Rubén,  lo primero que se me ocurre es que tu problema puede estar en el ir2110 hay muchos falsos dando vuelta yo aca compro dos y uno no funciona, tiene que andar yo hice 4 de estos en el 1º tuve complicaciones desp ya no, proba otro (ir) primero .- Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo compre 10 y anduvieron solo 3 ,encima de falsos, caros


----------



## electroconico

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo compre 10 y anduvieron solo 3 ,encima de falsos, caros



A mi me han andado unos falsos , pero mejor los cambie por el original.

Solo para que se den una idea

-Los falsos me cuestan alrededor de $1 dolar y los originales $4 a $6 dolares.

Una lata con eso.

-Para el compañero que no le funciona el ampli-


ruben2418 dijo:


> Ya termine de armarlo pero no arranca no suena no ase nada ayudenme para ver en que estoy mal
> 
> 
> 
> me imagino Que ya muchos an armado este amplificador ayudenme con el mio ya lo e armado dos veses y nada no suena



Se ven unas pistas pegadas,primero limpia tu pcb y después trata de pasarle el cutter entre pistas para separar,puede que halla alguna union que que interfiera en el correcto funcionamiento.


----------



## el-rey-julien

me los cobraron 25 pesos cada uno


----------



## adrian2008

Hola como están, les traigo unos avances que tuve con este amplificador clase d, y es respecto de que en paginas anteriores yo había posteado el problema de que mi ampli producía unos sonidos como chasquidos al máximo volumen, algunos me decían que por filtrado, otros que le faltaba amperaje al transformador, etc alfin nunca pude solucionarlo, hasta hace unas semanas, que lo volví a resucitar del desban, bueno menos mal que yo no me rindo tan fácilmente  e insistiendo,  dándole y quemando ir2110 etc se medio por bajarle el voltaje al ir2110, y proporcionarle un voltaje de 10 voltios con un regulador 78010, y me funciono a dios chasquido, lo unico que me suena es como un sonido estraño por de los brillos, pero por los parlantes de 15" suena bien un bajo espectacular, razón por la cual siempre estube pensando en este ampli y no lo deje de un lado, actualmente estoy diseñando uno en multisim, recopilando partes de otros amplis y adactandolas para poder hacer que multisim las simulara, hice la etapa driver creo que le llaman, las que maneja los mosfet, la hice con componentes discretos osea transistores, y hasta el momento lo simule, y sale perfecto creo yo, bueno cuando lo aya construido alo real y si funciona posteo el esquema, si es que funciona  ya que no soy tecnologo ni ingeniero pero le hare y le hare y ya vere jeje si echa humo o sin tan solo no suena, les estare informando.

ah y por que no sale mi foto en mis mensajes por queee.


----------



## Tacatomon

10V es algo medio poco para el integrado IR2110. Usa 12V o 15.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## adrian2008

Tacatomon dijo:


> 10V es algo medio poco para el integrado IR2110. Usa 12V o 15.
> 
> Saludos al foro.



que dices tu por que me funciono así, yo tampoco entiendo, yo le metía 12 voltios y nada me salían los chasquidos, le meti mas amperaje alos 12 vltios y nada en cambio cuando le baje a 10 se normalizo 
lo unico que se es que me esta funcionando y no se por que.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo estaba pensando lo mismo,porque funciono,se me ocurre que le puedo probar con mis IR truchos,en una de esas no se queman


----------



## Tacatomon

En todos los amplificadores que yo armé, usaba 12V. Pero, decidí usar 15V. Hasta ahora no me ha causado ningún problema el cambio. Los Mosfets Drivers que uso son originales.

Quizás, al ser de baja calidad, ahí el cambio sea para que el integrado no sufra mucho estrés...


----------



## ejtagle

Tacatomon dijo:


> En todos los amplificadores que yo armé, usaba 12V. Pero, decidí usar 15V. Hasta ahora no me ha causado ningún problema el cambio. Los Mosfets Drivers que uso son originales.
> 
> Quizás, al ser de baja calidad, ahí el cambio sea para que el integrado no sufra mucho estrés...



Posiblemente tengas razón Tacatomon.. En realidad creo que el problema puede ser la estabilidad de la tensión de alimentación del IR¿ Al agregar un regulador intermedio entre la tensión de alimentación (fuente con el Tip) y el IR¡ se enmascara el problema real que la fuente  de tensión ... Revisar todos los componentes de la fuente auxiliar, de la fuente flotante, y especialmente el diodo rápido...


----------



## electroconico

adrian2008 dijo:


> Hola como están, les traigo unos avances que tuve con este amplificador clase d, y es respecto de que en paginas anteriores yo había posteado el problema de que mi ampli producía unos sonidos como chasquidos al máximo volumen, algunos me decían que por filtrado, otros que le faltaba amperaje al transformador, etc alfin nunca pude solucionarlo, hasta hace unas semanas, que lo volví a resucitar del desban, bueno menos mal que yo no me rindo tan fácilmente  e insistiendo,  dándole y quemando ir2110 etc se medio por bajarle el voltaje al ir2110, y proporcionarle un voltaje de 10 voltios con un regulador 78010, y me funciono a dios chasquido, lo unico que me suena es como un sonido estraño por de los brillos, pero por los parlantes de 15" suena bien un bajo espectacular, razón por la cual siempre estube pensando en este ampli y no lo deje de un lado, actualmente estoy diseñando uno en multisim, recopilando partes de otros amplis y adactandolas para poder hacer que multisim las simulara, hice la etapa driver creo que le llaman, las que maneja los mosfet, la hice con componentes discretos osea transistores, y hasta el momento lo simule, y sale perfecto creo yo, bueno cuando lo aya construido alo real y si funciona posteo el esquema, si es que funciona  ya que no soy tecnologo ni ingeniero pero le hare y le hare y ya vere jeje si echa humo o sin tan solo no suena, les estare informando.
> 
> ah y por que no sale mi foto en mis mensajes por queee.



Hola amigos!

Anteriormente comente las pruebas que realice al armar este ampli.

Recuerdo mencionar que el voltaje que llegaba a las entradas del ir2110 *Hin* y *Lin* bajaba hasta 9v o menos conforme se iban calentando los transistores mpsa92.

Ahora con lo que han comentado sobre bajar el voltaje de alimentación del ir2110, he vuelto a leer las especificaciones del ci.

Y creo que por lo que no funcionaba bien a algunos seria por la histéresis de la entrada,por lo que en un momento si se activa la salida y después ya no,es decir,
pasa de 0 a 1, _-cumple con el voltaje mínimo para lógico 1 señal mayor a 9.5v_
después la entrada pasa de 1 a 0, _-con que la señal este abajo de 6v pasa a 0 lógico_
pero al siguiente ciclo que pasa de 0 a 1 , el voltaje ya no supera la histéresis por lo que no se activa la salida correspondiente.

*Esto solo pasaría si se alimenta con 15v ,pero el diagrama original esta con 12v
Así que el voltaje en las entradas debería ser mucho menor para presentar esta característica a 12v,igual lo veo muy raro.

¿Qué opinan ?

Adjunto gráfico.


----------



## mono pibe

compañeros del foro ,estos son mis montajes del amplificador ucd,que estamos estudiando saludo ...


----------



## Delphos

mono pibe dijo:


> compañeros del foro ,estos son mis montajes del amplificador ucd,que estamos estudiando saludo ...



Excelente trabajo amigo Mono pibe, felicitaciones,  
Quisiera preguntarte, con esoso inductores con doble nucleo, eliminaste el problema del calentamiento del inductor?? o sigue calentando...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ve muy bien el montaje.

Y de la fuente. Supongo que es SMPS, al estar tan pequeño el gabinete 

Saludos al foro!


----------



## electroconico

Hola amigos!

¿Cual sería la gran diferencia entre los siguientes circuitos al momento de trabajar?es decir su respuesta electronica.
El primero es el original y el segundo es de otro amplificador.

¿Ayuda solo para proteger de picos,ruido?

los +12v van hacia *Vcc* de la parte baja de los mosfet y *VB* va hacia la fuente bootstrap


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

electroconico dijo:


> Hola amigos!
> 
> ¿Cual sería la gran diferencia entre los siguientes circuitos al momento de trabajar?es decir su respuesta electronica.
> El primero es el original y el segundo es de otro amplificador.
> 
> ¿Ayuda solo para proteger de picos,ruido?
> 
> los +12v van hacia *Vcc* de la parte baja de los mosfet y *VB* va hacia la fuente bootstrap
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77707



el segundo circuito no funciona


----------



## electroconico

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:


> el segundo circuito no funciona



Ambos funcionan,por eso pregunto las diferencias.

El segundo lo tengo en un irs2092.Que a diferencia del ir2110 entrega solo 1A contra 2A(ir2110).

Me extraña que digas que no funciona si has armado varios amplis con esa configuración.

Y ¿porque dices que no funciona? 

Saludos!


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

dependiendo del voltaje que se utiliza para alimentar la resistencia de 15k no es suficiente que la corriente Zener es de unos 20 mA y la resistencia de 1k es desnessessario.sólo funciona bien si es correcta.
abraço.


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno por fin hice sonar mi primer ucd (o mas bien los dos que arme) me presentaban falas bajo la misma causa el ir2110 de mala calidad y tristemente me hizo notar otro daño causado por ese chip 
hace un momento queme mi fuente smps de 800w que casualmente tenia el mismo ir lo queme haciendo pruebas de bajo (haciendo corte de frecuencia con adobe audition) y funciono bien por 10 segundos y de repente se disparo un flash al estilo antiguo (cuando se volo el filamento del fusible) ahora presiento que el daño me va a salir caro pongo que minimo se quemaron los irfp450 y otros componentes pero una cosa por otra ya por fin me sonaron los ucd con ir2110 con ruido parasito pero que mas se puede esperar de una mesa de madera y mala conexion a tierra
pero quede con una duda que es que a pesar de que la bobina que estoy usando trabajo en un equipo lg con salida digital me presenta recalentamiento en reposo o funcionando 
sera que tendre que recalcular el condensador que va junto a la bobina y teniendo en cuenta que esa bobina es de 33 microhenrios o asi trabajara bien?
por ahora solo podre saberlo cuando reviva la smps 
saludes a todos
ah y comento una de las dos tarjetas tenia un punto de soldadura juntando los pines del regulador de 12v era tan pequeño que no lo habia notado asi que tengan cuidado con ese tema de las soldaduras
bueno no siendo mas me dispondre a descansar y mañana con la mente despejada para chequear la smps


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola que tal, bueno aquí esta el circuito ya terminado, mejorado que el primero que mostré, ya solo cuando tenga tiempo lo armo (ya que apenas entré a la uni y no he tenido mucho tiempo) para que esté más que claro que funciona, porque sino luego hay quejas de que si ya esta armado o no jejeje , lo que sí es que si ya está verificado todo  .



lo que sí espero de este amplificador, es que sea un mounstruo, ya que en la fase de experimentación demostró serlo, lo hice lo más reducido que pude, y tal vez futuramente le agregue a esa misma placa una protección contra cortos, lo que si falta un poco es engrosar las pistas, sin embargo así sin engrosar se podría bancar fácilmente los 100w, sin en cambio para mejores resultados engrosar las pistas por donde circula mucho amperaje
alguna recomendación del master EJTAGLE no vendría nada mal para este circuito.
aquí otras fotos que son de donde lo montaré, a eso se debe el tamaño

saludos!!


----------



## Big Homie

ejtagle dijo:


> La calibracion es sencilla. Con el amplificador sin carga (sin el parlante conectado), y sin señal de entrada de audio (a veces, hay que poner el dedo en la entrada de audio un ratito para que arranque, porque si no hay señal de audio, puede que no oscile inicialmente), y alimentado el amplificador a traves de un limitador de corriente (una lampara incandescente va bien, porque sin el parlante, el amplificador no consume casi nada,100mA o talvez mucho menos), hay que ir probando bajar las resistencias. Puedes poner un amperimetro para ver el consumo del amplificador... Lo que tendrias que ver es que de cierto valor para abajo de resistencia de gate, la corriente sube en forma muy notable. Si la corriente sube, te pasaste. Eso es todo. Usando el metodo de "divide y venceras" , solo son 2 o 3 pruebas a lo maximo (divide y venceras: Si con una resistencia no consume, bajala a la mitad, si no consume, bajala a la mitad, si no consume, bajala a la mitad. Si en un moneto empieza a consumir, el valor buscado esta entre la anterior y la actual. Prueba un valor intermedio... Enfin, de esa forma, puedes estimar con 3 o 4 pruebas el valor optimo)



Y no seria mas facil poner un preset en donde va esta resistencia y solo variar hasta que quede calibrado?

Saludos Desde Mexico


----------



## mono pibe

​


DELPHOS dijo:


> Excelente trabajo amigo Mono pibe, felicitaciones,
> Quisiera preguntarte, con esoso inductores con doble nucleo, eliminaste el problema del calentamiento del inductor?? o sigue calentando...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Amigos de este modo la temperatura en el nuleo se reduce mucho ,claro que el color de los nucleo es importantes,poreso los utilizo de color azules y negros, TACATOMO,claro que la fuente es smpsSALUDO....


----------



## baena

Hola Amigos soy nuevo tanto en el tema como en la comunidad, necesitaba pregúntales una cosa sobre la resistencias de precisión (metalfilm) llegado el caso de que no las consiga se le pueden poner de las mas comunes ya que eh estado averiguándolas y lo que me ah contestado en que no trabajan con ella o si alguien sabe en donde las puedo conseguir, yo estoy ubicado en  Medellin Colombia se los agrade seria espero aprender bastante de ustedes ya que me gusta mucho todo este cuento de la electrónica aunque todavía estoy muy crudo pero se que con el tiempo y dedicación podre aprender bastante y mucho mas con su ayuda gracias de ante mano por todos esos aportes que nos van enriqueciendo y sacándonos de tantas dudas...


----------



## djwash

baena dijo:


> Hola Amigos soy nuevo tanto en el tema como en la comunidad, necesitaba pregúntales una cosa sobre la resistencias de precisión (metalfilm) llegado el caso de que no las consiga se le pueden poner de las mas comunes ya que eh estado averiguándolas y lo que me ah contestado en que no trabajan con ella o si alguien sabe en donde las puedo conseguir, yo estoy ubicado en  Medellin Colombia se los agrade seria espero aprender bastante de ustedes ya que me gusta mucho todo este cuento de la electrónica aunque todavía estoy muy crudo pero se que con el tiempo y dedicación podre aprender bastante y mucho mas con su ayuda gracias de ante mano por todos esos aportes que nos van enriqueciendo y sacándonos de tantas dudas...



La respuesta a tu pregunta ya se hablo mas de una vez en este y otros temas, te invito a que lo leas completo y así resolverás esa y otras dudas.

La electrónica no es un cuento precisamente...


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
        saludos 2 pares ucd 12 voltios fuente de polarización administrarse en forma externa
Saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos a todos los de la comunidad y en especial al ingeniero Ejtagle por tan especial aporte, les comento que ya he fabricado 2 plaquetas con un votaje de 42 volts simetricos, nucleo del inductor de polvo de hierro y les comento que suena con una lineabilidad especial, cero distorcion, bajos muy bueno y medios y altos excelentes les comento que tuve que adicionar unos capacitadores de los verdes de 104k 100v tanto en la salida del regulador tic 31c como en los voltajes del lm 311, como decia el ingeniero no me acuerdo en que pagina que la falla de la distorcion en alto volumen podria ser la regulacion asi que procedi a colocarlos por debajo de las placas y los resultados fueron excelentes solo les aconsejo a todos que han hecho este proyecto y no les haiga dado resultado que sigan las intrucciones al pie de la letra y revicen bien los componentes ahora mi proxima faena es hacer 2 mas para un poder peavey pv 2000 que trabaja con 90 voltios simetricos y un trafo inmenso este poder lo tenia tirado en el baul de los recuerdos xq no se conceguian los repuestos ahora voy a proceder a revivirlo les comentare los resultados cuando lo termine...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

pedro yamarte dijo:


> ...les comento que tuve que adicionar unos capacitadores de los verdes de 104k 100v tanto en la salida del regulador tic 31c como en los voltajes del lm 311, como decia el ingeniero no me acuerdo en que pagina que la falla de la distorcion en alto volumen podria ser la regulacion...



En que patas del TIP 31 pusiste los capacitores???

En que patas del LM311 pusiste los capacitores??? 

Esque quiero estar seguro de en que lugares debere ponerlos (apenas lo voy empezando, ya tengo la fuente y las placas despues del acido)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## djwash

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> En que patas del TIP 31 pusiste los capacitores???
> 
> En que patas del LM311 pusiste los capacitores???
> 
> Esque quiero estar seguro de en que lugares debere ponerlos (apenas lo voy empezando, ya tengo la fuente y las placas despues del acido)
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Está muy claro donde los puso, en la *salida del TIP* y en *los voltajes* del LM311, me parece que se entiende bien, el TIP y sus compinches conforman una fuente, y los voltajes del LM son, por que razon pone esos capacitores? sera para...


----------



## pedro yamarte

Para el amigo mastodonte man los capacitadores los puse en paralelo con c18,c11 y c19 y el sonido mejoro bastante con respecto a los sonidos de alta los que comunmente le llaman brillo y la razon del porque los puse fue que sospeche que algun pico de alta frecuencia se estuviera metiendo a traves de esta regulacion y no fuesen suficientes los filtros que estan en el diseño...


----------



## andersonF

buenas noches para todos los compañero de este gran foro. quiero comentarle algo que me esta ocurriendo con este espectacular amplificador.
hace ya mas de un año que hice este aplificador y me arranco y lo estaba alimentando con 85 0 85v voltios y no se calentaba nada y sonaba duro pero cambie la bobina por otra para hacer ensayos y en 2 segundos se exploto los mosffet el IR los diodos, entraron en corto los condesnadores electroliticos y me toco hacer de nuevo esta targeta. compre todo nuevo y la arme nuevamente pero ahora no arranca.
segun las mediciones que dice el creador de la tarjeta no concuerdan.
alimentado con 45 0 45v y con el puente ente la pata 3 y 4 del LM cuando mido entre la pata 1 y masa me da 0.98v, sobre R8 da cero voltios, sebre R9 da 6.8v. midiendo en la pata 5 del IR y vcc- marca 4.7v en la pata 9 marca 6.3v sobre las patas 6 y 5 del IR marca cero voltios.

cuanto puenteo la pata 3 y 8 del LM se dan loa siguientes voltajes .
en la pata 1 del LM y tierra marca 2.8v , sobre R8 cero voltios, sobre R9 6.93v, sobre la pata 9 y vcc- marca 5.96.

los trasistores 2n5401 se calientan muy poco el tip 31c y los mosffet no se calientan y cuando quito el IR2110 se enciende el bombillo en serie.
sin los puentes y quitando el IR suena el parlante como si le entrara voltaje.
alguien me podría explicar este fenómeno. agradezco sus respuestas


----------



## mogolloelectro

emmmm lo de los condensadores 104 son adicionales a los que vienen en la tarjeta ya montada asi que me parece innecesario montarlos (pero me tonare la molestia en las pruebas) los iva a colocar pero me di cuenta de dos detalles el primero y principal es que ya los tenia montado en la tarjeta donde van original y lo segundo y falta mia fue que pedi los condensadores 104 en un almacen y me vendieron 102

pero aporto algo con respecto a ese condensador

yo algun vez arme un amplificador clase ab el cual tenia ruido en vacio el cual solucione colocando un milagroso 104 en paralelo en la entrada ........ lo tengo planeado probar en el ucd pero sera con mas tiempo espero que sirva de algo.....


----------



## mono pibe

como nunca un gran probema con el amplificador ucd los transistores 2n5401 se partian solo con prenderlo en serie, que dolor de cabeza bueno , analizando los diodos 1n5817 estaban equivocados,y por lotanto dañaba el ir 2110(6 integrados dañe y 24 2n5401) por error de compra.....saludos amigo ,continuo disfrutando del ucd


----------



## mogolloelectro

ese diodo lo compre en mouser por que ni en barranquilla ni aca en medellin los pude conseguir me compre 50 para tener de reserva y claro esta son originales y economicos aproveche que en la empresa donde trabajo se daño una herramienta y requeria un diodo especial que solo vendian por mouser........
y aproveche y traje el uf4004 uf4007 zenner de 3v 5v y 12v un par de bobinas y 4 atmega 8515



y dos bobinas de 47 microhenrios (pedi las de 30 para mi pero estaban agotadas) que son para un ucd 2110 con tl074 todo por 47 dolares (y claro 6 diodos supresores de pico para la empresa) el remplazo de este diodo Sgt06u13


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, quiero hacerles una pregunta, repecto de como sacar la potencia que entrega un amplificador, por ejemplo este ucd, yo busque en internet y aprendi estos calculos,

V*A=W*Eficiencia del amplificador=potencia final.
suponiendo que el amplificador sea alimentado con +-70 y una carga de 4 ohm seria: 70/4=17.5 Amp
entonces 70*17.5=1225 suponiendo que el ampli tenga una eficiencia del 50% seria 1225*50%=612,5 W 

estan bien o estan mal estos calculos?


----------



## jlaudio

adrian2008 dijo:


> saludos, quiero hacerles una pregunta, repecto de como sacar la potencia que entrega un amplificador, por ejemplo este ucd, yo busque en internet y aprendi estos calculos,
> 
> V*A=W*Eficiencia del amplificador=potencia final.
> suponiendo que el amplificador sea alimentado con +-70 y una carga de 4 ohm seria: 70/4=17.5 Amp
> entonces 70*17.5=1225 suponiendo que el ampli tenga una eficiencia del 50% seria 1225*50%=612,5 W
> 
> estan bien o estan mal estos calculos?



en teoria estan bien pero hay que sacar perdidas que se tienen en todo amplificador y como esta dicho en comentarios atras muuuuuyyy atras la eficiencia del ucd esta rondando un 97% de eficiencia


----------



## Tacatomon

90% De eficiencia es un número muy alentador. 85% Me agrada para los cálculos.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## adrian2008

bueno si este ucd tiene una eficiencia del 85%, por que en la tabla de potencias que se muestra en el pdf, indica que con una tension de +-100 voltios y una carga de 4 ohm con 25 amperes da una potencia de 1250 watts, cuando deberia ser entonces 

100/4 = 25 amp
100*25 = 2500 watts*85% = 2125 watts
si tomo encuenta la tabla de potencias del pdf, el amplificador tendria entonces una efiiencia del 50% y no superior como se comenta.


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Adrián creo que tienes algunos errores de concepto:
Estás calculando la potencia pico y no la rms.
debes dividir el voltaje pico entre raiz cuadrada de 2 y luego hacer los calculos.
Vrms = (100V/square(2))= 70.71Vrms
Wrms = ((Vrms)^2)/RL= (70.71^2)/4= 1250
con respecto a la eficiencia significa que si el amplificador entrega 1250W, entonces 
consume 1250W/n, por ejemplo si la eficiencia es del 85% entonces el consumo serà de 1250W/0.85 = 1470.58Wrms
Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

a eso mereferia mi amigo roberto, por eso pregunte si mis calculos estaban bien  ya que desconosco las formulas para sacar la potencia de los amplificadores, ahora pregunto por que razon se divide el voltaje por la raiz cuadrada de 2? y por que se eleva despues 70.71 ala 2? aque se debe esto  y por que 1250 sobre 0.85, perdonenme por tanta pregunta pero es quiero aprender


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Ok Adrián que bueno que te haya servido, con respecto a tus càlculos las fórmulas están bien, pero mal aplicadas. Saludos.





adrian2008 dijo:


> a eso mereferia mi amigo roberto, por eso pregunte si mis calculos estaban bien  ya que desconosco las formulas para sacar la potencia de los amplificadores, ahora pregunto por que razon se divide el voltaje por la raiz cuadrada de 2? y por que se eleva despues 70.71 ala 2? aque se debe esto  y por que 1250 sobre 0.85, perdonenme por tanta pregunta pero es quiero aprender




*Valor eficaz* (A): su importancia se debe a que este valor es el que produce el mismo efecto calorífico que su equivalente en corriente continua. Matemáticamente, el valor eficaz de una magnitud variable con el tiempo, se define como la raíz cuadrada de la media de los cuadrados de los valores instantáneos alcanzados durante un período:







Matemáticamente se demuestra que para una corriente alterna sinusoidal el valor eficaz viene dado por la expresión: 






De esta expresión se calcula la potencia rms. Normalmente para medir la potencia en amplificadores se hace con una señal senoidal de 1khz, aunque creo que las normas ya cambiaron. Información tomada de http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corriente_alterna.

Se sabe que la potencia es I*V pero I tambien es igual a V/R, haciendo esta sustitución se tiene:

P= I*V= (V/R)*(V)= (V^2)/R esa es la razón por la que se eleva al cuadrado.

La eficiencia en un sistema se da por la potencia por la razon de la potencia entregada divida por la potencia de cosumo:
n = Pout/Pin , para saber cual es el consumo sensillamente despejo a Pin:
Pin = Pout/n por esa razón dividí a 1250/0.85


----------



## alexcesarpalma

Hola que tal a todos, desde hace días me vengo planteando una pregunta, quisiera adaptar unos IGBT's de alta potencia y corriente a este amplificador, ya que desearía llegar a los 5kw mínimo, ya que ademas adaptare un inversor para automovil de 12v a máximo ya +-200v (es el máximo voltaje hasta ahora al que puedo llegar, y sí, si estoy loco jajaja) con una potencia de 7000W, ya que he conseguido 4 anillos de ferrita de 4 amplificadores MTX de 2000w (muy viejísimos por cierto pero demasiado potentes), también estaba pensando en unos driver de IGBT's que son por ejemplo los MC33153 (con la tesla electrónica que arme hace tiempo estos driver manejaban bastante bien frecuencias de hasta 500khz con hasta 4kw de potencia en los IGBT's), mi pregunta es, ¿qué modificaciones tendría que hacer al circuito original (ademas del feedback) para que pueda trabajar a esas potencias?)

por cierto, si tengo la economia necesaria para hacer tal mounstruosidad, y no no estoy tan loco, si existen potencias de muchos Kw, (vean Stetsom en google)

saludos!


----------



## 0002

No es que quiera cortarte las ilusiones compañero, pero esa potencia que dices, es medio "insana", además de que pues aclaras que cuentas con el presupuesto necesario para solventar un gasto de esa magnitud, insisto, quizá sea necesario recordar que el propio Ejtagle dijo hace mucho tiempo que no ayudaría a alguien que quisiera modificar el amplificador para lograr dicha potencia, y también creo que muchos te dirán lo mismo.

Igual considero que es más conveniente, realizar varios amplificadores, que manejen potencias menores, ya que tanto para sonido "profesional", como para audiocar, es mejor amplificar todo en activo por separado (se puede lograr un mejor sonido  ), a final de cuentas ya tienes lo más difícil de conseguir muchas veces, y es una fuente muy potente... 

Saludos.


----------



## alexcesarpalma

yo se exactamente lo que haré con esa potencia, por eso solo quería alguna opinión sobre como modificar el amplificador, si ya varias compañías lo han hecho, ¿porqué alguien de nosotros no?, yo participo en SPL de alta potencia, he diseñado inversores muy potentes para amplificadores, incluso uno para este amplificador, por eso requería de saber las modificaciones para el amplificador, ya que yo me encargare del inversor, incluso lo postearé (si es que alguien quisiera aventarse a hacer un inversor para tan grandes potencias, dispongo de 5 pilas de gel para CAR AUDIO, así que no tendría problemas en abastecerlo, los woofers son 4 kicker de doble bobina 18' de 5000w cada una.
perdón si es que moleste a alguien, creo que trataré de realizar tal diseño


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo creo, que el único detalle será conseguir los IGBT. De ahí en fuera, el diseño se puede modificar para trabajar en 300Hz y de ahí para abajo. Pues, será un Amplificador para Subwoofer.

Saludos.


----------



## alexcesarpalma

estaba pensando en dos módulos MG100J2YS50 y cada módulo con sus respectivos DRIVER, los driver serían con el MC33153 o ¿algún otro Driver que me recomienden?
Cuando termine tal inversor lo postearé aquí en el foro, sera de 7000 a 8000 W RMS, con caida de voltaje de maximo 1 volt (ya por mucho 2), solo que no he hecho en físico también el del otro amplificador por falta de tiempo (la uni me absorbe todo el tiempo  ), solo necesitaría todas las modificaciones pertinentes
saludos!


----------



## joryds

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> Hola que tal a todos, desde hace días me vengo planteando una pregunta, quisiera adaptar unos IGBT's de alta potencia y corriente a este amplificador, ya que desearía llegar a los 5kw mínimo, ya que ademas adaptare un inversor para automovil de 12v a máximo ya +-200v (es el máximo voltaje hasta ahora al que puedo llegar, y sí, si estoy loco jajaja) con una potencia de 7000W, ya que he conseguido 4 anillos de ferrita de 4 amplificadores MTX de 2000w (muy viejísimos por cierto pero demasiado potentes), también estaba pensando en unos driver de IGBT's que son por ejemplo los MC33153 (con la tesla electrónica que arme hace tiempo estos driver manejaban bastante bien frecuencias de hasta 500khz con hasta 4kw de potencia en los IGBT's), mi pregunta es, ¿qué modificaciones tendría que hacer al circuito original (ademas del feedback) para que pueda trabajar a esas potencias?)
> 
> por cierto, si tengo la economia necesaria para hacer tal mounstruosidad, y no no estoy tan loco, si existen potencias de muchos Kw, (vean Stetsom en google)
> 
> saludos!



Hola alexcesarpalma, no te recomiendo que uses los IGBT, ya que son muy lentos y solo serviría para amplificar sonidos graves , pero hay unos mosfet que lo usa un amplificador que puede sacar por canal 6000W y la referencia es IXFR44N50Q ese amplificador usa 3 pares de mosfet.
El driver debe soportar 9Amp picos para soportar estos 6 mosfet.

Te adjunto algunas imágenes para que sepas de qué amplificador me refiero.


----------



## ejtagle

JORYDS dijo:


> Hola alexcesarpalma, no te recomiendo que uses los IGBT, ya que son muy lentos y solo serviría para amplificar sonidos graves , pero hay unos mosfet que lo usa un amplificador que puede sacar por canal 6000W y la referencia es IXFR44N50Q ese amplificador usa 3 pares de mosfet.
> El driver debe soportar 9Amp picos para soportar estos 6 mosfet.
> 
> Te adjunto algunas imágenes para que sepas de qué amplificador me refiero.



Salvo que consiguieras mosfets con tiempo de conmutación inferiores a 30nS, (que no existen) ...


----------



## alexcesarpalma

¿entonces como podría quedar el esquema para esa potencia?, es como un pequeño intercambio, yo postearé el amplificador terminado con inversor y todo para llegar a esa potencia, recuerdo que el maximo voltaje al que puedo llegar son +-200v
saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> ¿entonces como podría quedar el esquema para esa potencia?, es como un pequeño intercambio, yo postearé el amplificador terminado con inversor y todo para llegar a esa potencia, recuerdo que el maximo voltaje al que puedo llegar son +-200v
> saludos!


Realmente trabajar con esos niveles de voltaje son extremadamente peligrosos, aparte de tener que hacer magia voodoo para mantener el amplificador estable con tanta energía, ya eso se ha hablado bastante a lo largo del post...


----------



## Helminto G.

con todo respeto si tienes que pedir ayuda para modificar las cosas a ese nivel, es porque te falta mucho por aprender para manejar esos montajes,


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

El personal se niega a admitir que tiene amplificadores mejores y más potentes.
mira lo que tengo en el coche con 5000 WRMS.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/207/rs02.jpg/


----------



## nitai

Hola; pregunto a la mayoría pero especialmente a Eduardo Tagle, ya que es el diseñador original: alguien tendrá el esquemático de un amplificador de este tipo (PWM) pero de unos 200 miliwatt, para poder excitar auriculares, y también reemplazando el IR2110, ya que no se justifica gastar dinero en el IR para tan baja potencia.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

nitai dijo:


> Hola; pregunto a la mayoría pero especialmente a Eduardo Tagle, ya que es el diseñador original: alguien tendrá el esquemático de un amplificador de este tipo (PWM) pero de unos 200 miliwatt, para poder excitar auriculares, y también reemplazando el IR2110, ya que no se justifica gastar dinero en el IR para tan baja potencia.
> Muchas gracias.



En el catálogo de Texas Instruments hay varios amplificadores para auriculares Class-D. Sería cuestión que dieras un vistazo por su web.

Digo, Es la mejor forma de hacerlo sin tener que emplear varios componentes.

Saludos.


----------



## edeldj

con el mayor respeto a todos. no veo la necesidad de hacer un anplificador clase D  para Auriculares. pues esta clase mas bien se deve aprobechar en altas potencias.
si alguien comparte conmigoi este criterio ya me lo diran. con auriculares siempre sacaras eL osc pwm.
salusos MARIO EDL DJ


----------



## Ratmayor

edeldj dijo:


> con el mayor respeto a todos. no veo la necesidad de hacer un anplificador clase D para Auriculares. pues esta clase mas bien se deve aprobechar en altas potencias.
> si alguien comparte conmigoi este criterio ya me lo diran. con auriculares siempre sacaras eL osc pwm.
> salusos MARIO EDL DJ


No necesariamente, cuando tienes un equipo que trabaje con baterías, si usas un amplificador AB convencional, perderías tiempo de autonomía, en cambio con un clase D la batería rinde mucho más, o bien si quieres alimentar tu ampli via USB, un Clase D de 3W se alimentaría bien, un AB de la misma potencia seguramente sobrecargaría innecesariamente el puerto. Pero como dije, todo depende de la aplicación...


----------



## nitai

Muchas gracias por las respuestas a todos; el hecho es que necesito hacerlo por el problema del rendimiento, como bien dice el Venezolano, y lo alimento con una pila de 9 voltios y si es posible uqe dure una eternidad; no quiero pedir a texas una muestra ni comprarlo porque es una
odisea recibirlos acá el la argentina.
Ya hice varios en clase D con buenos resultados, pero todos con el IR2110 y en este caso no se justifica gastar en el  mismo.
Sigue pendiente la pregunta ¿si alguien tiene un clase D sin el IR2110 se lo agradecería ?, si no me tocara ponerme a diseñarlo.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Ratmayor

nitai dijo:


> Sigue pendiente la pregunta ¿si alguien tiene un clase D sin el IR2110 se lo agradecería ?, si no me tocara ponerme a diseñarlo.
> Muchas gracias a todos.


En el foro hay 2 funcionales, sin el IR2110, claro no exceden los 200W...


----------



## tatajara

nitai dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las respuestas a todos; el hecho es que necesito hacerlo por el problema del rendimiento, como bien dice el Venezolano, y lo alimento con una pila de 9 voltios y si es posible uqe dure una eternidad; no quiero pedir a texas una muestra ni comprarlo porque es una
> odisea recibirlos acá el la argentina.
> Ya hice varios en clase D con buenos resultados, pero todos con el IR2110 y en este caso no se justifica gastar en el  mismo.
> Sigue pendiente la pregunta ¿si alguien tiene un clase D sin el IR2110 se lo agradecería ?, si no me tocara ponerme a diseñarlo.
> Muchas gracias a todos.



hola nitai 
si queres trabajar si este integrado en un clase D hay barios en el foro, uno es el de diego german que es de 200w a 4ohms y varios mas, hay algunos de 100w y de 50 creo 
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

El catalogo de TI...


----------



## andrew01

¡hola
         saludos mi ucd y IR2110 tc4420 con totem bd y 3 pares fda90n20
saludos cordiales
Andrés


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Andrew01 te quedo de 10! con tu PCB rediseñada se ve que va a aguantar para mas! jajaja

Ahora tengo una duda, como debo modificar los valores de la tabla de los componentes que esta en el PDF para adaptar el amplificador a mis necesidades??? porque yo necesito que me de 600w a 4Ω.....

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

nitai dijo:


> .
> Sigue pendiente la pregunta ¿si alguien tiene un clase D sin el IR2110 se lo agradecería ?, si no me tocara ponerme a diseñarlo.
> Muchas gracias a todos.


de onsemi:   http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/166569/ONSEMI/NCP2990.html
pero... me diran que hay inconvenientes, si tienen ingenio lo resolveran...


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo andrew01 te felizito 
saludos


----------



## crazysound

Muy bueno andrew01, pero qué circuito es???

Saludos.


----------



## EXFLACO

Andrew te quedo muy lindo 1r2110 ,cd4090 ,tl071 no?totem directo al ir2110 sin resistencias en bases


----------



## alexcesarpalma

bueno, este fin de semana que pasó tuve tiempo para armar el amplificador, la verdad una bestia en poder (reitero de nuevo mi agradecimiento a ejtagle por el aporte), lo único que me falta es experimentar un poco más para un grave lo mas rígido posible, mientras tanto ya funciona todo lo demás, saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

te quedo muy bueno ¡¡¡


----------



## alexcesarpalma

tiene un filtro pasa-bajos de corte de frecuencia de 20hz a 100hz , lo hice exclusivamente para graves , ahorita está trabajando a 1 ohm y está trabajando bastante estable aún con muy alto volumen, conectado a una pila de gel de alto amperaje, hasta ahora los mosfets del inversor apenas si entibian demasiado poco, sin disipador, el único que calienta es el TIP31C, los IRFP260 han estado muy estables
saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

ya que estaba podías haber puesto el pcb ,por si algún compañero se anima a armarlo

muchas gracias


----------



## alexcesarpalma

por ahí subí el pcb de este ampli, AÚN NO LO ARMEN, soy demasiado necio y estoy experimentando para unos graves más rígidos y nítidos jejejeje  pero en sí me encantó como esta funcionando , además de que tuve un problema de error de cálculo en un capacitor en el acople del amplificador y el filtro pasa-bajos, ya quedó solucionado, más aún no actualizo todavía el pcb, lo que me encantó de mi diseño fué el tamaño, que es de 13.9cm * 15.9cm, me llevó aproximadamente unas 3 semanas culminarlo, pero al fin quedó, ya solo dejen que esté bien terminado con sus ajustes bien hechos y haré el nuevo post, por ahí había tenido algunos problemas con algunos foristas, espero no haya ningún rencor sobre eso, un profesor de la uni ya me esta ayudando con teoría para el amplificador de 7000w clase D a 12 o 24v (depende) , después haré la versión SMD de este amplificador, espero quitarle al menos unos 3cm de ancho y unos 4 de largo, cuando lo termine espero que lo disfruten tanto como yo en su diseño.
saludos!


----------



## SERGIOD

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> por ahí subí el pcb de este ampli, AÚN NO LO ARMEN, soy demasiado necio y estoy experimentando para unos graves más rígidos y nítidos jejejeje  pero en sí me encantó como esta funcionando , además de que tuve un problema de error de cálculo en un capacitor en el acople del amplificador y el filtro pasa-bajos, ya quedó solucionado, más aún no actualizo todavía el pcb, lo que me encantó de mi diseño fué el tamaño, que es de 13.9cm * 15.9cm, me llevó aproximadamente unas 3 semanas culminarlo, pero al fin quedó, ya solo dejen que esté bien terminado con sus ajustes bien hechos y haré el nuevo post, por ahí había tenido algunos problemas con algunos foristas, espero no haya ningún rencor sobre eso, un profesor de la uni ya me esta ayudando con teoría para el amplificador de 7000w clase D a 12 o 24v (depende) , después haré la versión SMD de este amplificador, espero quitarle al menos unos 3cm de ancho y unos 4 de largo, cuando lo termine espero que lo disfruten tanto como yo en su diseño.
> saludos!



Fenomenal tus avances entonces como dices estaré esperando los toques finales; felicitaciones y sigue adelante


----------



## Tacatomon

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> por ahí subí el pcb de este ampli, AÚN NO LO ARMEN, soy demasiado necio y estoy experimentando para unos graves más rígidos y nítidos jejejeje  pero en sí me encantó como esta funcionando , además de que tuve un problema de error de cálculo en un capacitor en el acople del amplificador y el filtro pasa-bajos, ya quedó solucionado, más aún no actualizo todavía el pcb, lo que me encantó de mi diseño fué el tamaño, que es de 13.9cm * 15.9cm, me llevó aproximadamente unas 3 semanas culminarlo, pero al fin quedó, ya solo dejen que esté bien terminado con sus ajustes bien hechos y haré el nuevo post, por ahí había tenido algunos problemas con algunos foristas, espero no haya ningún rencor sobre eso, un profesor de la uni ya me esta ayudando con teoría para el amplificador de 7000w clase D a 12 o 24v (depende) , después haré la versión SMD de este amplificador, espero quitarle al menos unos 3cm de ancho y unos 4 de largo, cuando lo termine espero que lo disfruten tanto como yo en su diseño.
> saludos!



Que bueno que tomes iniciativa por ti mismo compañero. Se ve que vas por buen camino. Es un buen diseño. Veo que ya estás haciendo las primeras pruebas. Eso es excelente. Como puntos al resaltar a la hora del diseño, trata de seguir un layout para la PCB similar al amplificador original, Muchas lagunas a masa y condensadores de desacoplo de sobra. Recuerda, las bobinas a 90° una de las otras. Por lo demás, bien. Te recomiendo también, uses los IRFB4227, son más idóneos para una salida Class-D Aunque a 1Ohm, habría que experimentar que tal rinden.

Al pendiente con tu proyecto. Un abrazo Compatriota.


----------



## djwash

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Andrew01 te quedo de 10! con tu PCB rediseñada se ve que va a aguantar para mas! jajaja
> 
> Ahora tengo una duda, como debo modificar los valores de la tabla de los componentes que esta en el PDF para adaptar el amplificador a mis necesidades??? porque yo necesito que me de 600w a 4Ω.....
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Hola, los valores de 800W 4Ω te sirven perfectamente.


----------



## electroconico

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> bueno, este fin de semana que pasó tuve tiempo para armar el amplificador, la verdad una bestia en poder (reitero de nuevo mi agradecimiento a ejtagle por el aporte), lo único que me falta es experimentar un poco más para un grave lo mas rígido posible, mientras tanto ya funciona todo lo demás, saludos



Felicitaciones te ha quedado muy bien ese pcb.

¿Qué potencia estas obteniendo?


----------



## alexcesarpalma

por ahora el amperímetro ha marcado 43 amperes, unos 516 teóricos, le calculo unos 460 a 470 watts de salida real,trabajando a 1 ohm, se escucha bastante fuerte porcierto, mis ventanas y las de los vecinos no dejan de sonar (ya me regañaron jajaja), los mosfets del inversor no han usado disipador, ya que apenas se siente un mínimo de tibio en ellos a esas potencias durante aproximadamente 15 mins (son 4 IRF3205), el TIP si requirió de un disipador pequeño, al igual que los del amplificador, más solo les puse uno de ATX para las pruebas, ya que cuando esté el diseño definitivo, tendrá una carcasa pequeña de un amplificador sony automovilístico, que originalmente traía un amplificador de 75+75w con inversor, más era bastante deficiente.
saludos!


----------



## 0002

Muy bueno el diseño, como dice tacato, es bueno ver que tomes al toro por los cuernos  (a más de uno le inspiraras ganas de construir algo así, incluyendome ). Además buen diseño del PCB, mientras no hayan ruidos generados por bucles de masa ó algo así, creo que todo estaría bien . Los nucleos toroidales, ¿los compras o los reciclas de amplifcadores de audiocar?.

Saludos.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

que bien te ha quedado mis felicitaciones alexcesarpalma
espero que compratas el proyecto del inverosr o todo el pcb
te ha quedado de lujo


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola de nuevo a todos , este toroide que le puse en las pruebas es de un amplificador rockford fosgate de 800w, lo que hice fue quitar el bobinado que traía y ponerle mi propio embobinado, que fueron 5+5 vueltas en el primario (a 12v)(estili blitz) y 20+20 en el secundario (estilo blitz)(salida de +-50v aprox. sin rectificar), sin embargo apenas encontré donde los venden de a 20 pesos cada uno (el tamaño es parecido al que ocupé en este amplificador mas son para 1000w), los toroides de los filtros esos los conseguí en una casa de electrónica de mi estado, me los dejaron en 8 pesos cada uno, igualmente los bobiné con alambre 14awg.
***********************************
otra cosa, cambiaré TODO el filtro pasa-bajos, ya que he tenido un poco de problemillas al solucionarlo, igualmente quitaré una bobina y lo que haré será hacer un núcleo con la unión de las dos ferritas, una sobre otra, estaba pensando en poner el filtro que posteo en el pdf, obviamente sin la protección.

saludos!


----------



## 0002

20 pesos un toroide de 1000W, eso si es una ganga . Por acá en el sureste, conseguir de esos es imposible (a menos claro que encuentres algún amplificador de audiocar destrozado), he estado siempre con la inquietud de conseguir un toroide así y armar una smps dc-dc potente para juntarlo con un ampli del Ing. Ejtagle, ¿Podrías conseguirme algunos? .

Saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma

no recuerdo si eran 20 o 30 pesos pero si eran baratos, compre 3 jejeje, aunque tenían muchos, tengo un inversor de 400w máximos, no se si les gustaría que lo posteara , lo usé muchisimo en las pruebas hace medio año y aún funciona como la primera vez , saludos!


----------



## 0002

Sabes que cualquier aporte al foro es bienvenido .

Saludos.


----------



## alexcesarpalma

bueno, aquí está lo que haré, quitaré una bobina y haré una sola pero de la unión de dos núcleos (será algo parecido, no es esa), aquí también está la carcasa, bastante chica, por eso es que hice el amplificador de ese tamaño, sin embargo tener esa potencia en ese pequeño aparato me parece una ganga, igual ya había dicho que haré la versión SMD aún más pequeña, aquí también una foto de la construcción del transformador toroidal, igual ya les habia dicho que el PDF que subí más arriba, ya no será, ya que cambiaré el crossover pasa-bajos por uno de mejor calidad (YA LO PUSE EN LA PARTE DE ARRIBA, QUITARÉ LA PROTECCIÓN QUE TRAE) y solo dejaré una bobina (ya no las dos como en ese).
saludos!


----------



## edeldj

Hola a todos los del foro no tomen a mal lo que les comente acerca de la idea de fabricar un clase D para auriculares pero si hay algo muy claro potencia es potencia 3WATT = 3WATT ya sean clase D o AB esta claro el rendimeinto que el clase D supera al AB pero para lo que se quire lograr digo yo en unos auriculares creo no vale la pena esprimirce el celebro con un clase d pues ya hay circuitos especificos que dan salida para auriculares,es llegar y montar.para bajas potencias clase d se puede utilisar el 555 que con un buen ajuste funciona ok pero bueno ya con 3 voltios la cosa se pone chunga.
Con respecto al amplificador clase D que estan debatiendo lo tengo funcionando y va de lujo aunque si que aun le registro un pequeño ruido de fondo pero casi es nulo.
en el tranfo d esalida utilice un nucleo que estaba en un antiparacitario en dimenciones muy similar a los toroides de las fuentes de pc aopen 450w le di 26 espiras alambre 16 y el condensador utilise dos en paralelo que la capacidad final es 1.26mf eso si se los digo la posicion de este tranfo es critica pues me di cuenta que al moverlo de un lado a otro varia es decir su pocicion es critica.creo si fura nucleo cerrado esto no sucediera pero no tengo tiempo de experimentar mas por el momento.
saludos cordiales.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

impresionado con tu trabajo.
aqui en mexico un ucleo de 1000w me cuesta 28 pesos
pero no see si sea de la frecuencia que mencionan por estos lugare, por eso no lo he comrado.
me gustaria armal algo parecido despues veo tu archivo gracias amigo


----------



## carlosjofernandez

para auriculares : clase A y punto


----------



## higuita

amigos he querido armar el amplificador pero no consegui el ir2110, ir2112 o ir2113 saben de algun reemplazo?


----------



## Helminto G.

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> para auriculares : clase A y punto


pues no concuerdo con el "y punto" todos los celulares usan "D" sobretodo por el consumo de corriente claro, si tienes electrones de mas se me hace inesesario...


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola a todos de nuevo, aquí está la simulación del circuito pasa-bajos con volumen, switch de ganancia X10,  BOOST de 15 a 150hz , pots de corte de 60 a 300hz y pot de fase de 0 a 180°, este será el nuevo filtro que tendra el amplificador,fue una combinación de 2 circuitos, y estuve pensando en un protector contra DC en la salida para que desactive el remoto cuando suceda, ¿algún protector que me recomienden?, saludos!


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno hasta ahora ya monte el amplificador a la caja del xbox con la fuente smps de 800w y el armado del pre digital va bien (solo falta quemar el atmega....)
quisiera hacer un comentario de como hice para suprimir ruidos del amplificador

coloque un milagroso condensador 104 entre la entrada del lm311 y tierra o por debajo del pcb entre el gnd del conector de entrada y la pata del condensador de entrada de audio que conecta al lm311 probe antes de ensamblarlo todo en la caja y cero ruidos (bueno tenia un zumbido de alta frecuencia pero muy bajo) alcanze a creer que no estaba autooscilando el lm pero me equivoque y al tocar la entrada queme un ir2110 por exceso de señal (hace mucho tiempo obtuve quemar mosfets por algo parecido con la version no ucd del amplificador) pero como probe con serie no alcanzo a quemar mas nada y coloque uno que tenia por ahi pero hara falta uno mas....
pero bueno de todas formas muy contento por que los ruidos del amplificador se esfumaron y a pesar que tenia serie la señal era muy fuerte jejeje
espero les sirva de algo mis comentarios y mas tarde subo fotos del proyecto


----------



## edeldj

Hola mis saludos para todos buscando por la red esnconte un amplificador clase D con el IC TA0104a , e comprado un modulo de estos y funciona ok.anteriormente habia montado estedel señor egtaje que va d elujo pero me le quedava un ruidito de fondo por cuenta d ela bobina y el condensador,le hice el final tal y como el que antes le comento ya nada que cada uno tien lo de el pero si que me ayudo mucho ya e conceguido reducir el ruido.
saludos aqui le dejo el enlase http://cadaudio.dk/cadpwmmodules.htm


----------



## adrian2008

Hola, como estan! saludos a todos, en especial a luis grillo! gracias! pude poner mi amplificador en puente, aun tengo unos problemas, pero se que lo solucionare! me imagino que para el tiempo muerto agregastes los diodos 1n4148 con la R en las entradas del ir. por lo pronto esta sonando sin esas


----------



## luis_e

Hola a todos, hace tiempo que vengo leyendo este post, y me interesa mucho construir algunas etapas, para armarme un home theater, pero tengo algunas dudas que quería resolver:
La primera es el tema del inductor, voy a comprar los núcleos toroidales que recomendaron anteriormente, quiero unas etapas de 50 o 60W, para esas un T106, y otra de 200 o 300W para esa un T130, de los de color rojo, estos núcleos son suficientes? O deberían ser mas grandes? En todo caso, que potencia soportaría como máximo cada tamaño de núcleo?
La segunda, es el tema del PCB, lo quiero rehacer en SMD, para reducir el tamaño (serian varias etapas y se vuelven grandes!). El tema del ruteo crítico, no es problema, estuve estudiando el PCB original, y se entiende bien cuales son los criterios a seguir.
Leí que algunos tuvieron problemas con el tema de las conexiones de la masa de entrada, y que (no estoy seguro) utilizar una entraba diferencial podría llegar a ser una solución al problema, o al menos reducirlo. Mi idea es incluir una entrada diferencial en el mismo PCB, para evitar esos inconvenientes, pero, vale la pena? Funcionará correctamente?

Espero que me puedan ayudar con alguna idea o sugerencia!

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

luis_e dijo:


> Hola a todos, hace tiempo que vengo leyendo este post, y me interesa mucho construir algunas etapas, para armarme un home theater, pero tengo algunas dudas que quería resolver:
> La primera es el tema del inductor, voy a comprar los núcleos toroidales que recomendaron anteriormente, quiero unas etapas de 50 o 60W, para esas un T106, y otra de 200 o 300W para esa un T130, de los de color rojo, estos núcleos son suficientes? O deberían ser mas grandes? En todo caso, que potencia soportaría como máximo cada tamaño de núcleo?
> La segunda, es el tema del PCB, lo quiero rehacer en SMD, para reducir el tamaño (serian varias etapas y se vuelven grandes!). El tema del ruteo crítico, no es problema, estuve estudiando el PCB original, y se entiende bien cuales son los criterios a seguir.
> Leí que algunos tuvieron problemas con el tema de las conexiones de la masa de entrada, y que (no estoy seguro) utilizar una entraba diferencial podría llegar a ser una solución al problema, o al menos reducirlo. Mi idea es incluir una entrada diferencial en el mismo PCB, para evitar esos inconvenientes, pero, vale la pena? Funcionará correctamente?
> 
> Espero que me puedan ayudar con alguna idea o sugerencia!
> 
> Saludos!



Los núcleos T106 deberían sobrar para hasta 200W... Te sugiero capacitores grandes de filtro de tensión de fuente locales a cada placa... El ampli genera pulsos de corriente grandes, por eso los problemas de masa. La entrada diferencial es buena idea... Bien hecha, suprime el ruido de masa.


----------



## luis_e

Gracias por tu respuesta Eduardo, y por este magnífico amplificador!

Entonces esos núcleos van a andar bien, los T130 hasta que potencia podrían aguantar?
Respecto a lo de los capacitores grandes, unos de 1000uF estaría bien, o deberían ser más grandes?
Como entrada diferencial pensaba usar un circuito como el adjunto, y conectarlo directamente a la entrada actual (todo en el mismo PCB), incluye un filtro pasa-bajos también. Creo que podría funcionar, poner un INA o algo por el estilo me parece medio mucho! El tema es la alimentación, el NE5532 pide mínimo +-3V, la misma alimentación del LM311, sera algún problema alimentarlo con el mínimo de tensión (para usar la misma fuente), o seria mejor poner una fuentecita similar (resistencia y zener) de mayor voltaje?

Saludos.


----------



## Peluche

Hola a todos, he montado tres amplis en la misma pcb (stereo+ sub) desde el principio me funcionaron los tres no hubo ningun error de montaje ni fallo en ningun componente pero ( siempre hay un pero) a veces pocas se disparaba ese sonido caracteristico tipo lluvia aunque muy leve lo apagabas volvias arrancar y perfecto hasta que le salia de haí de volver hacerlo, bien tras darle varias vueltas al tema llegue a la conclusion que era el condensador de 330pF de la realimentacion en el Subw lo rebajé a 100pF y en los canales L y R literalmente los eliminé y va perfecto se puede poner la oreja en los bafles que no se sabe que esta funcionando.
Si alguien me lo puede explicar ¿por que se pusieron estos condensadores y por que ese valor?
Muchas Gracias a todos y salud para seguir investigando

Upss se me olvidaba en vez de entrada diferencial pra desacoplo del preamplificador use tres transformadores telefócos de alta calidad y de 600 Oh de impedancia con una resistencia de 1K en paralelo a la bobina del trafo


----------



## crazysound

ejtagle dijo:


> Los núcleos T106 deberían sobrar para hasta 200W... Te sugiero capacitores grandes de filtro de tensión de fuente locales a cada placa... El ampli genera pulsos de corriente grandes, por eso los problemas de masa. La entrada diferencial es buena idea... Bien hecha, suprime el ruido de masa.


Hola Eduardo, estos núcleos se consiguen en Córdoba? Cuál recomendarías para usarlo en cualquier modelo de clase D?
Saludos..


----------



## ejtagle

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Eduardo, estos núcleos se consiguen en Córdoba? Cuál recomendarías para usarlo en cualquier modelo de clase D?
> Saludos..



El T106 me gusta por el material... Soporta hasta 10mhz.. En córdoba son inconseguibles..  ... Ahora que lo pienso, yo usé un T200...


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:


> El T106 me gusta por el material... Soporta hasta 10mhz.. En córdoba son inconseguibles..  ... Ahora que lo pienso, yo usé un T200...



¿T106? Esa es una medida de Toroide. El material de éste se define por el "*-x*" Solo Aplica para el Fabricante Micrometals, no sé si otro fabricante también use esa nomenclatura. T106*-2* Querrás decir Ejtagle 

http://www.micrometals.com/

Para ir bien sobrados, el *T200-2* está recomendado. Más mejor el *T200-2B*. En tiendas de USA se encuentran desde $3USD.

Saludos al Foro!!!


----------



## luis_e

Si, los núcleos esos los podes comprar por Internet afuera, hoy casualmente compre algunos acá KitsAndParts.Com, los T106-2 a un dolar y los T130-2 a 1.65 dolares, creo que deben ser de micrometals.

Una consulta, que potencia soportaría el T200 ese?

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo estoy seguro que puede soportar 1kW de salida sin problemas.

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

Así es, Tacatomon... Dado el costo de los núcleos en relación al resto de los componentes, yo usaría el citado T200-2B ... Eso garantiza un nucleo que no calienta, y mucho menos si es a "baja" potencia!


----------



## luis_e

Y yo ya compre los T106-2... La proxima compro un par esos! 

PD: estan en camino todavía, cuando los tenga, comento como funcionan!


----------



## jonyy

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hola a todos de nuevo, aquí está la simulación del circuito pasa-bajos con volumen, switch de ganancia X10,  BOOST de 15 a 150hz , pots de corte de 60 a 300hz y pot de fase de 0 a 180°, este será el nuevo filtro que tendra el amplificador,fue una combinación de 2 circuitos, y estuve pensando en un protector contra DC en la salida para que desactive el remoto cuando suceda, ¿algún protector que me recomienden?, saludos!



hola Alexcesarpalma tengo interes en armar tu fuente smps de 12 volt..queria saber si ppdrias pasarme el circuito pcb y mascara de componente..y vuelvo a repetirlo tengo mucho interes en armar tu proyecto muchas gracias...


----------



## alexcesarpalma

jonyy dijo:


> hola Alexcesarpalma tengo interes en armar tu fuente smps de 12 volt..queria saber si ppdrias pasarme el circuito pcb y mascara de componente..y vuelvo a repetirlo tengo mucho interes en armar tu proyecto muchas gracias...



 hola que tal , como lo dije en el transcurso del post, aún no está listo, y no he podido culminar perfectamente el proyecto ya que con tanto trabajo y exámenes finales de la universidad, no me ha dado tiempo, en vacaciones lo mas seguro es que lo termino, SALUDOS! 

perdon, tengo otra consulta ¿se podrá sustituir el IR2110 por el IR2106?, ya que aquí en mi país está mucho más barato, además de que reduciría el tamaño del amplificador, SALUDOS!


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno por aca les dejo unas fotos que le tome al progreso del invento y en estos dias le cambio los inductores de salida por los nuevos que me llegaron de estados unidos (espero opinion acerca de su calidad ) bueno aqui les pongo las fotos


----------



## FELIBAR12

mogolloelectro dijo:


> bueno por aca les dejo unas fotos que le tome al progreso del invento y en estos dias le cambio los inductores de salida por los nuevos que me llegaron de estados unidos (espero opinion acerca de su calidad ) bueno aqui les pongo las fotos



Te felicito se ve todo muy bien! ahora son bastantes las preguntas que tengo:
1)Que voltaje proporciona la fuente a los amplificadores?
2)Que mosfet usaste en los amplificadores?
3)Como se comporta todo el sistema(en estereo) en cuanto a ruidos y temperaturas?
4)en un costado se ve una plaquita como con un trafo pequeño amarillito,que hace? estas alimentando a los ir's con 12 voltios aparte?
5)Que transistores de los pequeños usaste en los amplificadores? los sugeridos por el diseñador?
6) Como conseguiste los nuevos inductores? cuanto costaron? que caracteristicas tienen? tienes una hoja de datos que nos puedas facilitar?
7) Que nucleo usaste y que mosfet en la fuente?
8) Lo haz exigido al maximo? Como se comporta la fuente? que tal la regulacion y la estabilidad de los voltajes?


----------



## Ratmayor

mogolloelectro dijo:


> bueno por aca les dejo unas fotos que le tome al progreso del invento y en estos dias le cambio los inductores de salida por los nuevos que me llegaron de estados unidos (espero opinion acerca de su calidad ) bueno aqui les pongo las fotos


 Que hermoso montaje, realmente te has ganado el prestigioso premio "Homero babeando"






 Felicidades...!


----------



## el-rey-julien

quedo bueno,pero una pregunta porque los disipadores en los ic?


----------



## Tacatomon

El IC, tiene picos de Disipación de varios Watts. Siempre es bueno agregarle un disipador.


----------



## el-rey-julien

el mio no calentó nada,es decir no al punto de ponerle un disipador,y le puso asta en el lm


----------



## ejtagle

Es cierto, el IR2110 disipa potencia, especialmente con mosfets con capacidades de gate grandes.. Tal como los que utiliza este ampli. No viene de más el disipador, pero tampoco pensemos que es indispensable... Supuestamente, debería soportar trabajar sin el mismo...
Aún así, es cosa sabida que mientras más fría trabaje la electrónica, más confiable y más durará... Y los disipadores ayudan sin duda...
El ampli se ve muy lindo


----------



## Tacatomon

De que el IC trabaje siempre a 50°c-60°c, mejor que esté a 30 con el disipador ¿No? ^^

Saludos al foro.


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno respondiendo al interrogatorio 
1) +/-80v

2)irfp250n

3) emmm el montaje hasta el momento no presenta ruido a tal punto que queme un ir2110 por sobreexitacion (cuando arranco no hizo nada el parlante y creyendo que no habia empezado a autooscilar le puse un dedo y sono pero se trago el parlante y adios ir2110)
aunque falta ver cuando le ponga el pre a ver que tal se comporta

4)esa placa es para alimentar el pre que estoy armando (preamplificador digital por yoelmicro) y de ahi le suministro 12 9 y 5 voltios a la tarjeta del pre la idea es que esa fuente sea la de stand by y cuando arranque el amplificador un relay active la otra fuente 

5)lo unico que no coloque del diseño original fue las resistencias de metalfilm y los condensadores me toco ponerlos omo los observan en la foto (eran 6 de 1 mirofaradio a 100 voltios por tarjeta pero yo los puse a 250 voltios por que en una prueba me hizo una explosion y no dejo de sonar a lo que detalle la tarjeta era uno de los antes mensionados quemado)

6)lo compre por newark en estados unidos y me los trajeron junto a un pedido de la empresa donde laboro  
pero me toco pagarlos con gastos de envio a una ciudad de estados unidos que de ahi los mandan aca donde trabajo me salio todo por 27 dolares (4 bobinas de 33 microhenrios a 11. amperios 2 bobinas de 22 microhenrios a 12.6 amperios y un par de irs2092) creo que si hubiese gastado 40 dolares me huiera salido envio gratis (fueron 27 dolares mas gastos de envio otros 8 dolares) y lo peor de la compra fue lo que demoro en llegar que fue casi un mes por que lo bueno fue que lo pague con una tarjeta de credio de un jefe y cuando le iva a devolver el dinero (en efectivo) me dijo que lo dejara asi 
datos: 
33uh: http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=86K7033
22uh: http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=86K7023
irs2092: http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=02P2146

y aca mencionan unos datos del inductor lastima no sea el pdf
http://www.newark.com/catalog_130/index.html?page=673

7)el nucleo no se de sus datos pero en una foto que postee mas arriba que se ve borrosa fue de donde lo extirpe era de una fuente de un plasma de 42 pulgadas (si detallan la foto es el segundo transformador mas grande mas o menos en el centro de a tarjeta) y los mosfets son irfp450 ah y los diodos son dobles creo que de 16 amperios a 200v cada uno y lo que hice fue juntar los extremos para aprovechar ambos diodos que vienen en el encapsulado (estan ubicados en algun lugar bajo la bobina de choque los condensadores y la silicona de la salida principal de la fuente

8) lo probe con dos parlantes de pc de los ovalados (de los que veniam en lo pcs crt de intel que eran todo en uno) que segun esos son producidos por la jbl pero bueno ahi lo probe inicialmente hasta que detecte un olor a humo y de ahi los cambie por otro par sony de 6 pulgadas y solo le pude poner algo menos de la cuarta parte del volumen antes de volver a sentir la fragancia de la muerte de un parlante
pero el sonido es espectacular
ah con respecto a agregarle condensadores adicionales a la tarjeta del amplificador no me resulto mucho por que me cortaba frecuencias de audio asi que sugiero que respeten todos los valores originales con respecto a os voltajes creo que no cayo de 79 voltios por rama (la regulacion la tengo creo que en 80 voltios por rama) y relativamente todo frio a exepcion del inductor de salida que pedi desde los estados unidos y en contados dias se acoplara a su destino 

las proximas fotos son las de la parte externa de la caja del xbox que era blanca y ahora es negra y recibio un injerto por parte de u display 2*16 y otras cosas (esa caja estaba lista desde hace mucho esperando todas sus entrañas) por ahora el montaje es muy bueno pero cuando vean la foto de la caja cerrada va a causar mas antojos y espero les sirva la idea de reciclar de esa forma la caja de un xbox

y un dato mas todos los cables blancos son de aviacion tanto los de audio como los de alimentacion para las fuentes los use por que resisten facilmente altas temperaturas y en especial el de señal viene muy bien blindado

ok creo que esos son algunos detalles cualquier otra pregunta no duden en consultar y disculpen si no fui muy especifico con la informacion


la foto de la fuente
Ver el archivo adjunto 81261



y voy a ver cuando empiezo a armar algo con esto:
Ver el archivo adjunto 82952


----------



## FELIBAR12

mogolloelectro dijo:


> bueno respondiendo al interrogatorio
> 
> 
> y voy a ver cuando empiezo a armar algo con esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82952


Mas detallado no se puede!!

Pero ahora surge otra pregrunta,cuanto te costo el irs2092? aca en bogota cuesta 20 mil pesos tanto el de montaje superficial como el grande.
PD:ten cuidado con ese irs2092 es delicado!!! no es para cualquier mosfet.Hay que conseguirle unos de  muy bajo Qg.El irfb4227 por ejemplo, irfb5620 o el irfi4020.
Este minicomponente tiene por dentro unos cuantos irs2092 suena buenisimo!!


----------



## mogolloelectro

creo que me costaron a 5 dolares cada uno si hubiese pedido 10 me los daban a 3 dolares y algo ahi en el link aparece el precio
esperen las fotos de la carcasa modificada............


----------



## pedro1958

Hola foreros si usan el irs2092 efectivamente solo puede con un par de mosfet de no mas de 100nc  pero un pequeño truco , un par de BD139 , BD140 por lado y trabaja perfecto , y mantiene frío el irs2092 van en tótem pole y pueden sin problema con 4 mosfet 2 por lado .

Por otro lado los toroides de micrometals el t106-2 lo usan amplis que sus datos de potencia van a  400wrms pero por seguridad y tamaño es mejor poner dos toroides juntos y pegados y poner el alambre y soporta el  doble de potencia sin afectar tanto el tamaño  ya que la t200-2 que es bastante grandecita , yo en lo personal uso bobina de aire blindada es mas lineal y nunca se satura y no cuesta nada hacerla , y para poner 2 amplis solo los pongo a diferente frecuencia de oscilación por ejemplo canal A a 250 khz y canal B en 200 khz y no interfieren uno con el otro .

Volviendo al tema del irs2092 es muy fácil montarlo y NO genera ningún ruido nunca , pero la retroalimentación esta fuera del filtro o inductor , no me gusta tanto el sonido , se oye mucho mejor los tipo UCD , que incluye este amplificador de este foro.
Saludos desde Querétaro, México


----------



## pedro yamarte

Hola tocayo, pedro 1958 te agradeseriamos si subieras como va la conexion de los transistores en esa configuracion toten pole, yo los he vistos en los amplificadores de auto tipo monoblock pero no se como adaptarlos al pcb del amplificador ucd en cuestion, creo y no me acuerdo bien que habia alguien que quedo en subir los pcb con esta adaptacion y seria muy bueno como dicen los piqueros de autos envenenar este pequeño monstruo con otro par de mosfet y hacerlo super resistente a los malos tratos, no se que opinen los demas foreros....


----------



## endryc1

buenas, quisiera hacer una pregunta. ¿me serviran para la salida los IRFP064N que son los que tengo a mano ahora.


----------



## systemjol

No amigo, este transistor se utiliza sólo en reversa automotivos.suas módulos de funciones son: 55v Vds, Id 110A, 200W, Rds 8mOhms.A a menos que utilice voltaje por debajo de 25 voltios simétricos.Desculpe por débil españoles, soy brasileño.


----------



## endryc1

gracias por responder amigo systemjol. ya me pongo a buscar los irfp260 entonces. gracias desde cubita la bella


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas tardes emmm quería consultar algo con respecto al irs2092 yo alguna vez habia comprado 4 irf640 para usarlo con este amplificador (el ucd con ir2110) pero solo lo use para probar por que me estaba dando problemas para sonar (estaba descartando los irfp250n aunque cuando puse los irf640 calentba menos todo) entonces me quedaron por ahi sin aplicacion y como dijeron que el irs2092 no pued con mas de 100nc lei el datashhet del irf640 y dice que maximo trabaja con 67nc entonces si podria usar este par de mosfets en el proyecto
la verdad no planeo exigirles 500w a cada uno solamente quiero armar un amplificador estereo entre 100 y 300w por canal y volvere a armarme otra fuente con ir2153 para alimentarlos dado a que queda muy compacta y he obtenido buenos resultados con dicha fuente
bueno gracias por su atencion y gracias tambien al que responda
aca les dejo el datasheet a ver si hay otra info necesaria
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irf640n.pdf


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

Estos 2 Votan candela al Pisodespues subo mas avances


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas tardes quisiera un poco de ayuda con algo que esta ocurriendo con el amplificador que estoy montando (el de las fotos mas arriba) es el ucd con ir2110 y lo estoy aimentando con +/-82v (un poco mas para que no se caiga de mas la tension al exigirle  mas potencia (la fuente es la smps de 800w de el compañero mariano que ya puse a prueba y se alcanza a caer casi 2v por rama a media potencia por que ya no dan mas los parlantes) 
pero volviendo al tema de mi inquietud hoy me decidi a montar la bobina que pedi en newark pero como lo sospeche (no se que anda mal) se calienta igual que la que tenia ahi puesta o tal vez un poco menos con el tester alcanze a medir cerca de 110 grados en el alambre y 130 grads en el nucleo hago dos aclaraciones a ver que puede ser el problema

1: tengo el nucleo de 33 microhenrios con condensador de 1.5 microfaradios (no se si haciendo un cambio en el condensador logre mejoras

2: el nucleo esta cerca a los disipadores y al chasis que esta todo a tierra y de pronto parte del campo se induce en el y genera el recalentamiento 

adicional el disipador de la etapa de potencia llega a 60 grados y el de la fuente llega a 39 grados ambos disipadores son iguales en forma y tamaño pero esos valores estan dentro de lo normal
lo que quiero es saber que puedo hacer para que el nucleo no se recaliente 
o si no como alternativa tendre que vaciar el nucleo en un recipiente con un pegante de aviacion llamado prc (asi le dicen en la empresa) pero maneja altas temperaturas (mas de 600 grados centigrados sin afectar sus propiedades) y es un adhesivo flexible como un caucho 
aunque pense tambien en cambiar y mejorar el tamaño y la forma del disipador para favorecer la posicion de los inductores y la disipacion de calor de los mosfets (aunque me parece que los transistores reguladores de 12v se calienten mas) 
por favor espero no sea mucha molestia invocar a los que puedan ayudarme con el tema pero desde ya muchas gracias por lo que puedan aportar


----------



## carlosjofernandez

segun mi experiencia, el nucleo de aire no da problemas lejos de la placa


----------



## mogolloelectro

emmm el nucleo que uso es toroidal comprado en newark pero comente fue por uno que arme con nucleo de aire y eso fue un problema que tuve al armarlo dentro de un chasis muy pequeño
y de lo otro que me di cuenta fue que alcanzo a quemar el barniz del cobre de la bobina ya tengo listo el nuevo disipador para cambiar la orientacion de los componentes a ver si eso ayuda (pienso que por lo menos me va a calentar un poco menos)


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos a todos quisiera que me aclararan una duda he conseguido nucleos toroidales de todos los tamaños y colores de los que usan los amplificadores de autos en la parte de la fuente uso un inductometro para medir la inductancia y resulta que con solo dar un par de vueltas me da una lectura de 38 micro henrios los nucleos son de color azul y otros de color gris, perjudicara el funcionamiento de este amplificador con este tipo de nucleo, gracias de antemano...


----------



## el-rey-julien

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/saber-referencia-nucleo-ferrita-83302/
si el núcleo da la frecuencia ,funciona


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpen, como se tendria que modificar la tabla de los valores de componentes del PDF para obtener 550w / 4ohm???
Veran, ya se que uno de 400w / 4ohm me quedaria bien, pero lo que quiero es armar 2 placas y al ponerlas en modo puente (haciendo la señal de entrada balanceada) obtener 1100w / 8ohm para un woofer de 18" y si armara las de 400w al final serian 800w / 8ohm y se quedaria corto...

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Disculpen, como se tendria que modificar la tabla de los valores de componentes del PDF para obtener 550w / 4ohm???
> Veran, ya se que uno de 400w / 4ohm me quedaria bien, pero lo que quiero es armar 2 placas y al ponerlas en modo puente (haciendo la señal de entrada balanceada) obtener 1100w / 8ohm para un woofer de 18" y si armara las de 400w al final serian 800w / 8ohm y se quedaria corto...
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Para saberlo, necesitas ésta formula: V= √(W * 2 * R) y después aplicas ésta para obtener la corriente que circulará por el altavoz I = V/R (Pico, rms es /2).

Y, no necesitas modificar los componentes de la tabla. Tan solo elige siempre el Próximo Más alto al voltaje de alimentación que tengas como resultado.

Saludos!!!


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Señor Mastodonte , ya se discutio el tema de poner 2 placas en puente y la conclusion : es innecesario y peligroso , si queres llegar a los 1000W usa una carga de 4 ohms y una sola placa


----------



## Ratmayor

Señores, antes de que sigan de potencias astronómicas y continue preguntando como hacer que este amplificador entregue _"chorrocientos miles de watts"_ sería bueno que le echaran un vistazo a este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/cuanta-potencia-suficiente-32636/


----------



## Mastodonte Man

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Señor Mastodonte , ya se discutio el tema de poner 2 placas en puente y la conclusion : es* innecesario y peligroso* , si queres llegar a los 1000W usa una carga de 4 ohms y una sola placa



Pero se puede, no?
El subwoofer que tiene la caja (ab36) es de 18" y es de 1200w RMS , 5000w Pico. Realmente 1000w a 4ohm no me servirian ni para hacer cosquillas ya que a 8ohm me daria 500w y eso no lo movera como debe. Asi que en este caso si vendria siendo necesario y con la debida precaucion, no seria peligroso, creo yo.



Ratmayor dijo:


> Señores, antes de que sigan de potencias astronómicas y continue preguntando como hacer que este amplificador entregue _"chorrocientos miles de watts"_ sería bueno que le echaran un vistazo a este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/cuanta-potencia-suficiente-32636/



Para un subwoofer ab36, que amplificador pondrias tu??? talves lo este calculando muy exacto, solo me base en la potencia promedio (1200w / 8ohm)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## djwash

AB36 hace referencia a un modelo de caja, tendrias que ver las especificaciones del parlante, si es el original o replica china, si no tiene el parlante original del modelo AB36 desde ya te digo que dificilmente alcanzaras el maximo rendimiento de esa caja...

Estas seguro que 625W en 8 ohm no te son suficientes? Has manejado alguna vez esa potencia?

Recuerda que este amplificador es un proyecto, se lo debe montar con algunas precauciones, y algunos circuitos extra para que sea seguro, ademas de una fuente que sea capaz de entregar la potencia deseada...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Si es la caja, el parlante que le compre es una FANE COLOSSUS PRIME 18XS , esta dice que usa 1200w a 8ohm.

He usado amplificadores de 1000w a 4ohm para configurar varios bafles en paralelo pero nunca para grave, siempre para medios.

Entonces me recomiendas que 625w a 8ohm basten??? 

Compre esta: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-413086239-bocina-fane-colossus-prime-18xs-18-pulgadas-1200-watts-rms-_JM_



SALUDOS!!!


----------



## djwash

Lindo Woofer, segun el datasheet es recomendable usar una caja bass reflex si no me equivoco...

Yo le calcularia una caja con el WinISD ya que tenes los parametros TS, o puedes montarla en la AB36 pero, como esa caja no esta calculada exactamente para ese woofer el resultado puede ser tan malo como bueno...

En cuanto a la potencia, 625W para ese woofer si bien no es la maxima potencia que puede manejar es suficiente para lograr un buen SPL y tambien para quemar el parlante en pocos segundos si falla el amplificador... 

A lo largo del tema se trato lo de poner en puente, un usuario propuso una modificacion de este amplificador y logro trabajarlo en puente sin inconvenientes, lo de obtener mas potencia Ejtagle fue muy claro en ese sentido, y hay un tema de seguridad que se te esta escapando, no es lo mismo manejar amplificadores comerciales de gran potencia, que fabricarlos...


----------



## carlosjofernandez

hola mastodonte , entiendo tu necesidad, deberias revisar todo el tema porque ya se discutio , y segundo , si queres usar esa caja : AB36 el parlante debe tener casi los mismos parametros thiele-small del original , y tiene que tener un cono muy reforzado por las presiones que soportan. Yo te recomiendo usar 2 de esas cajas con dos placas en estereo y 600W por canal, los parlantes que podes conseguir en el pais no se van a bancar el trabajo que tienen que hacer en esas cajas , por eso te recomiendo bajar la potencia para trabajar con parlantes comunes .


----------



## adrian2008

hola como estan, tengo una pregunta acerca de este amplificador, ¿se le puede cambiar el ciclo de trabajo? si se le cambia el ciclo de trabajo que sucede? segun lei el ciclo de trabajo en estos amplificadores es del 50% cuando no tiene señal, y aumenta casi hasta el 100% cuando se le aumenta la señal si es asi?, que hace exactamente el ciclo de trabajo en este amplificador.


----------



## mono pibe

que tal amigos ,tengo una duda ,los transistores 2n 5401 se calientan mucho ,bueno el amplificador lo tengo en prueba (en la lampara ) y estos se calientan y temo ponerlo directo a la red electrica ,para no dañar los ir2110, es normal ,  saludos...


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas noches emmm primero que todo que voltaje estas usando para alimentar el amplificador (solo es curiosidad) el calentamiento de los transistores es normal y que calienten al punto de no poder tocarlos es normal tambien en ciertos casos pero siempre que sean transistores originales (no reemplazos o genericos de la misma referencia(aunque un remplazo de mas potencia no genera problemas))
esperamos tu comentarios


----------



## Mat-Corr

mono pibe yo te tengo la solucion porque a mi tambien me pasaba lo mismo, en este instante se me olvida por quien los cambie, pero voy a darle un vistazo a mi computador y en esta misma semana te envio otro mensaje.


----------



## hambsound

hola foreros les comento me meti a armar este amplificador ya habia armado uno con 6 mosfets 250p y la verda me gusta   pero este me dejo con la boca abierta apenas lo escuche despues de que lo arme con tan solo +-28v que sonido  gracias ejtagle buen amplificador  voy a terminar de hacerlo estereo ha ver como me va cuando lo tenga listo subo las fotos como me quedo


----------



## idem258

ejtagle dijo:


> Bueno, veo que hay gente con problemas (cuando no! ) --- Por lo tanto, vamos con las mediciones necesarias...
> > Medir entre la pata 8 del LM311 y masa, con la punta positiva en la pata 8. Tiene que haber 3.3v aproximadamente (+/-0.2v) -> Si no hay, revisar DZ1, C15, C11, R15...
> > Medir entre la pata 4 del LM311 y masa con la punta positiva en la pata 4. Tiene que haber -3.3v aproximadamente (+/-0.2) -> Si no hay, revisar DZ2. C21, C19, R17...
> == Para las próximas pruebas, desconectar L1 y no conectar nada en su lugar
> > Unir las patas 3 y la 4 del LM311.. Deberán medir que entre la pata 1 del LM311 y masa (punta positiva del téster en la pata 1), la tensión baja por debajo de -1 volt (debería dar -2.2v aprox, pero, mientras sea por debajo de -1v, todo está bien)
> También , tienen que poder medir que entre las patas de R8 hay al menos 10 volts, y entre las patas de R9 hay 0 volts. Si no es así, revisar Q1/Q2/Q3/Q4 y R3/R6.
> También, esas mismas tensiones tienen que llegar a las patas 10 y 12 del IR2110. Es decir, poniendo el negativo del téster en -VCC, en la pata 12 del IR tiene que haber al menos 10v , y en la pata 10, 10 volts.
> Medir la tensión entre la pata 9 del IR2110 y -VCC. Tiene que dar más de 11.3 volts. Si no da, revisar Q5, DZ2, R16 y los capacitores asociados
> Medir la tensión entre la pata 1 del IR2110 y -VCC. Tiene que dar 10 volts al menos.
> Medir la tensión entre la pata 6 y la pata 5. Tiene que haber al menos 10 volts.
> Finalmente, entre la pata 5 del IR y -VCC tiene que haber 0 volts. Si no hay, revisar la polaridad de los mosfets, y las resistencias R4 y R12, y que los mosfets estén en buen estado.
> > Ahora, sacar el puente entre las patas 3 y 4 del LM311, y unir las patas 3 y 8 del LM311. Deberán medir que entre la pata 1 del LM311 y masa (punta positiva del téster en la pata 1), la tensión sube por arriba de 1 volt (debería dar 2.2v aprox, pero, mientras sea por arriba de 1v, todo está bien)
> También , tienen que poder medir que entre las patas de R9 hay al menos 10 volts, y entre las patas de R8 hay 0 volts. Si no es así, revisar Q1/Q2/Q3/Q4 y R3/R6.
> También, esas mismas tensiones tienen que llegar a las patas 10 y 12 del IR2110. Es decir, poniendo el negativo del téster en -VCC, en la pata 10 del IR tiene que haber al menos 10v , y en la pata 12, 10 volts.
> Medir la tensión entre la pata 9 del IR2110 y -VCC. Tiene que dar más de 11.3 volts. Si no da, revisar Q5, DZ2, R16 y los capacitores asociados.
> 
> Después de todo eso, colocar L1. El amplificador deberia andar bien... Por supuesto, no viene de más revisar pistas, malas soldaduras, etc,etc
> 
> Saludos!



Hola otra vez muchachos, no se si pueden ayudarme con esto. Acabo de terminar el amppli... he revisado la placa millones de veces  y justo ahora la acabo de conectar a una fuente switching solamente 20V entonces, segun las instrucciones para hacer las mediciones. Apenas hice la primera que dice medir en la pata 8, pero no me da 3.3V sino 2.2V y en la pata 4 me da -2.2V.

Con cuanto de voltaje se hace la prueba??
Grrrrrrrrrracias


----------



## idem258

BRUTAL! (disculpen, es la emocion) probé la tarjeta y me dio todos los valores colocados. luego, conecte el SubW y la entrada de audio con un pote de 100K en serie para ir probando y... que rico sonaba... la bobina no calienta nadita nadita... no hay nada de ruidos raros, los mosfet apenas entibian. Pero, el volumen no llega a cero  ahora estoy con un pote de 500K y tampoco llega a cero... mi SUB es el que manda sonidos raros, como si tuviera algo suelto, ya probe con otro ampli y manda el mismo sonido... Luego lo veré
Aquí les dejo algunas fotos... seguiré probando mañana a ver como va


----------



## djwash

Tanto con un pote de 5K como con un pote de 1M deberias llegar siempre a 0 volumen, seguro que lo conectaste mal...


----------



## idem258

djwash dijo:


> Tanto con un pote de 5K como con un pote de 1M deberias llegar siempre a 0 volumen, seguro que lo conectaste mal...



supongo.. ya luego reviso todo... estaba cansado para seguir... se me hacia raro por eso.. -_-


----------



## tecnotronic

Hola amigos como estan soy nuevo en el foro. Y he seguido bastante tiempo este tema del ing. Ejtagle lo felicito por semejante diseño... Les comento que tengo 4 ir 2113 y 10 irfp 360 los cuales eran de una spl de una Roastard de 6800 también tengo una fuente y gabinete de una QSC USA de 850. El trafo me dan rectificados 145+ - osea 290 entre extremos. Y quiero diseñar un par de este ampli para mover un par de subw Yarho de 1000wrms a 8 ohms el trafo no creo que dé pero los irfp 360 creo que si... ¿Usd que opinan? Saludos y gracias x las respuestas...


----------



## marcosantonio

saludos tecnotronic..!! cuanta potencia entrega el transf que tienes..?


----------



## mono pibe

​


mogolloelectro dijo:


> buenas noches emmm primero que todo que voltaje estas usando para alimentar el amplificador (solo es curiosidad) el calentamiento de los transistores es normal y que calienten al punto de no poder tocarlos es normal tambien en ciertos casos pero siempre que sean transistores originales (no reemplazos o genericos de la misma referencia(aunque un remplazo de mas potencia no genera problemas))
> esperamos tu comentarios



​ gracias amigo, los voltajes que uso son 100 ±, pero de tantos amplificadores que e fabricados clase d nunca tube en cuenta la temperatura delos 2n5401' pero loprobe con 4 bajos ab36 pega duro los bajos  saludo atodos.problema solusionado.....


----------



## FELIBAR12

mono pibe dijo:


> que tal amigos ,tengo una duda ,los transistores 2n 5401 se calientan mucho ,bueno el amplificador lo tengo en prueba (en la lampara ) y estos se calientan y temo ponerlo directo a la red electrica ,para no dañar los ir2110, es normal ,  saludos...



Yo recomiendo que lo soluciones de esta forma!!





Aunque tambien es mejor poner los mpsa92 que son de 300v,y verificando que tengan ese numero.Tanto el 2n5401 como el mpsa92 aparecen como el 288 y dicen que son de 300v pero ojo!! el 2n5401 solo soporta 150v.Tambien mucho cuidado con las falsificaciones!! ya fui victima con un 2sb554 que monte en otro amplificador,me averio la fuente conmutada!!


----------



## SantiMerca

Hola, fui a comprar los componentes para ensamblar la plaqueta y como no conseguí algunos de los componentes, hice los siguientes reemplazos:

Por el capacitor de 330p de mica, el mismo valor pero ceramico.
Por el de 100p de mica, el mismo valor pero ceramico.
Por los 6 capacitores de1uF cerámicos, en el lugar de cada uno use dos de 470nF en paralelo.

Esto según supongo afectaría un poco la calidad del sonido al reemplazar los de mica por los ceramicos, pero seguiria funcionando correctamente.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola!
Una pregunta medio...  ._.
Supongamos que quiero obtener 1250W a 4 ohm, de cuanto amperaje debe ser el trafo? Segun el pdf dice que para esa potencia debe entregar 25A pero porque esa corriente tan elevada? Si yo hice un calculo para la corriente (I=W/V) y necesita 6.25A y no los 25A ademas de que este ampli es clase D y la eficiencia es de un 90%, entonces porque tanta corriente? Yo le meteria unos 10A como mucho. No se pero siento que no es clase D. Los clase D no exigen tanta corriente por su altisima eficiencia comparado con un clase AB por ejemplo. Si estoy mal en algo me corrigen y si dije alguna incoherencia me dicen porque yo no se mucho de audio pero las eficiencias me las sé, por eso la pregunta, porque me lo quiero armar pero me piden 50A para estereo y de donde saco un alambre tan grueso? Aparte el num de chapas porque aca un miserable choque de 1uH de 100mA esta a 6US ._. Y son muy dificiles de conseguir. Por si quiero fuente SMPS
Salu2!


----------



## kiranett

A groso modo hagamos cuentas:

*Para una fuente Lineal* (Trafo + rectificacion + Electroliticos)


100 voltios DC   =   100/1.414213562  =  70.7106 voltios RMS (voltaje eficaz que llegara al parlante)


70.7106 voltios RMS  /  4 ohm  =  17.677 amperios (asumiendo que el parlante es una carga resistiva a efectos de simplificar el calculo)


Tomando una eficiencia del 80% en una fuente lineal (perdidas en cobre y núcleo) y una del 90% para el amplificador tenemos un 30% que compensar (20% de la fuente + 10% del amplificador) 

17.677 amperios  x  1.3 (para sumar el 30%) =   22.98 amperios




> (I=W/V) y necesita 6.25A y no los 25A ademas de que este ampli es clase D y la eficiencia es de un 90%, entonces porque tanta corriente? Yo le meteria unos 10A como mucho




100 voltios DC   =   100/1.414213562  =  70.7106 voltios RMS (a esto le sumamos la caída de tencion del rectificador 0.7 voltios)  = 71.41voltios AC


71.41 x 6.25 Amp = 446.31 watt (estamos lejos de los 1250 watt) 

71.41 x 10 Amp = 714.1 watt (estamos a medio camino) 

71.41 x 17.677 Amp = 1262.31 watt (ahora si llegamos pero aun tenemos que sumar las perdidas ) 

Para mas info consulta el Manual del amigo Fogonazo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Sr. Domo

Ah.... Bueno... Como se nota que de esto casi no se 
Me hace falta leer mucho en esto... 
Bueno, ya se me aclaró la duda pero me entra otra: es comun que se caliente un trafo de chapas? Porque tengo uno con 2 secundarios, uno de 12Vac y otro de +/-13Vac, este lo usé para alimentar el sinclair Z30 Pero he notado que se calienta poco al haber estado un buen rato funcionando. Segun el trafo es de 6A y me pregunto esto porque no me agradaria mucho armar el trafo para este ampli de 1250w y tambien se caliente... Tantos amperes ahí...

Ah.... Bueno... Como se nota que de esto casi no se 
Me hace falta leer mucho en esto... 
Bueno, ya se me aclaró la duda pero me entra otra: es comun que se caliente un trafo de chapas? Porque tengo uno con 2 secundarios, uno de 12Vac y otro de +/-13Vac, este lo usé para alimentar el sinclair Z30 Pero he notado que se calienta poco al haber estado un buen rato funcionando. Segun el trafo es de 6A y me pregunto esto porque no me agradaria mucho armar el trafo para este ampli de 1250w y tambien se caliente... Tantos amperes ahí...


----------



## Tacatomon

1250W es a 4 Ohms. Son 12.5A RMS que circulan por la carga y 100V de la fuente de alimentación (Condiciones Ideales, cabe destacar). Con 8 Ohms son 625W y la mitad de corriente RMS sobre la carga. El trafo se dimensiona a la potencia total que consumirá la carga. (13A que debe soportar el bobinado Secundario). Para 1250W, se dimensiona a un 10% mas, debido al 90% de rendimiento nominal del amplificador UCD estimado.

PS: El que caliente el trafo, puede deberse a un malisimo diseño de éste... Un trafo bien dimensionado y calculado, no debe de levantar demasiada temperatura en vacío.


----------



## ejtagle

Tacatomon dijo:


> 1250W es a 4 Ohms. Son 12.5A RMS que circulan por la carga y 100V de la fuente de alimentación (Condiciones Ideales, cabe destacar). Con 8 Ohms son 625W y la mitad de corriente RMS sobre la carga. El trafo se dimensiona a la potencia total que consumirá la carga. (13A que debe soportar el bobinado Secundario). Para 1250W, se dimensiona a un 10% mas, debido al 90% de rendimiento nominal del amplificador UCD estimado.
> 
> PS: El que caliente el trafo, puede deberse a un malisimo diseño de éste... Un trafo bien dimensionado y calculado, no debe de levantar demasiada temperatura en vacío.



Totalmente cierto. Un trafo bien diseñado no debe calentar. Si calienta puede ser por 3 causas:
>Saturaciòn del núcleo.... Alguien ha ahorrado chapa para bajar costo... Muy mala idea, ya que el rendimiento del trafo cae mucho ... y se puede llegar a quemar o causar un incendio...
>Chapas de mala calidad... No se puede usar cualquier cosa de núcleo ... Justamente, se usa hierro -silicio o aleaciones aun más raras para minimizar las corrientes de foucault (es decir, si el núcleo fuese de metal conductor, se comportaría como una espira en corto, genrando muchísimo calor y perdiendo eficiencia... con posterior sobrecalentamiento y destrucción del trafo ... La chapa de hierro silicio tiene un tratamiento superficial que evita que se forme una espira en corto... Por eso, NO se puede usar chapa común sin ningún tratamiento... Pero, siempre hay algún inconsciente que por economizar, lo hace con chapa común... Y así termina todo: Quemado!
>Alambre demasiado fino: Para economizar costos, se pone un alambre màs fino del correspondiente... Es para ahorrar peso y costo de cobre... Esta clase de diseños es para uso discontínuo, realmente no es adecuado para alimentar amplificadores... 

En una palabra, economizar en el trafo terminará saliéndote más caro en confiabilidad y cosas quemadas...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Una pregunta,en su momento arme el ampli para 400w y ahora lo quiero alimentar con +/-80V y el problema esta en que C12,13,14,22,23,24 me quedaron chicos ya que son multicapa por 63v y no consigo otra cosa,calculo que si dejo esos de seguro volaran en algun momento no? algun otro tipo de capacitor que pueda poner que se consiga mas facil de ultima...

Edit:

Queria usar esta linda fuente,la potencia anda pero no cubre la necesidad de potencia para mis subs,por eso quiero probar como anda el UCD con esta fuente.

¿Alguien se da una idea de que tipo de clase es esta potencia? lo que quiero saber es como ajustar el bias,tiene  J162 y K1058 en la salida...perdon por el off en esto ultimo


----------



## crazysound

Hola lDIMEBAGl, no es tema para hablarlo acá, pero tenés que medir entre 10 y 30mV en las resistencias de potencia de cada transistor (es raro que no se vean o no tiene), se ajusta variando un preset.

Saludos.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Ya se que lo ultimo es un off pero el post fue preguntando algo especifico para el ampli UCD y de paso hice ver que potencia tenia pensado desarmar para hacer la fuente y gabinete del mismo pero ya que estaba pregunte como ajustarla porque por ahi me gusta como anda y la sigo usando asi.

El preset del bias ya se cual es pero no se donde medir ya que no tiene las R que mencionas


----------



## Tacatomon

En efecto, los Condensadores que mencionas reventarán con una tensión de 80VDC. Tendrías que ver la manera de acomodar condensadores en serie, o incluso, SMD. En mi primer montaje, usé condensadores SMD de 100V a 1uF, no fue mucho problema adaptarlos.

Por otro lado, el transformado que comentas, dicen 60V a 8A si no me equivoco. Unos 82V. Es una buena tensión. Por que si se usara de desde 0V hasta los extremos, serían 120VAC y eso es demasiada tensión. Ese amplificador es Clase H, por usar varios lineas de voltaje.

Saludos!

PS: Para no desvirtuar el tema, puedes hacer uno en la respectiva sección Dimebag.


----------



## Tacatomon

El proyecto sigue vivo. Y está bajo supervisión de los Laboratorios Delta Energy Systems - GreenLakeX470.






Stay tunned!


----------



## adrian2008

Hola como estan, bueno me arme un amplificador clase d, y lo alimente con un voltaje de +-100v, le meti una carga de 2 ohm y todo bien, despues le agregue a esa carga un parlante de 6 ohm, y sonaba reduro, pero al subirle mas volumen, el driver de los mosfet IR echo humo, la verdad nose si fueron los mosfet que se dañaron primero o fue el integrado, que dicen, estaba usando los mosfet irfp260, ahora me dan ganas de volver a hacer la targeta para agregarle 4 mosfet, pero no se si el IR2110 aguante, esa carga de mosfet, que recomemndacion me dan y que dicen de por que se quemo el IR2110.

ah y aqui le dejo las fotos de mi amplificador clase D, para que vean el transformador que uso.


----------



## joryds

adrian2008 dijo:


> Hola como estan, bueno me arme un amplificador clase d, y lo alimente con un voltaje de +-100v, le meti una carga de 4 ohm y todo bien, despues le agregue a esa carga un parlante de 6 ohm, y sonaba reduro, pero al subirle mas volumen, el driver de los mosfet IR echo humo, la verdad nose si fueron los mosfet que se dañaron primero o fue el integrado, que dicen, estaba usando los mosfet irfp260, ahora me dan ganas de volver a hacer la targeta para agregarle 4 mosfet, pero no se si el IR2110 aguante, esa carga de mosfet, que recomemndacion me dan y que dicen de por que se quemo el IR2110.
> 
> ah y aqui le dejo las fotos de mi amplificador clase D, para que vean el transformador que uso.



Hola adrian2008, usted sabía que los IRFP260 o 250 soportan a lo sumo 200V? 
Yo creo que los mosfet se quemaron por alta temperatura y le sumamos el límite de la tensión que soporta, allí puede está en parte la razón.

No recomiendo más de +/-90V DC para ese mosfet, si deseas seguir con el amplificador usa los IRFP460, con ese no vas a tener problema almeno con la tensión, no respondo por lo demás.

Saludos…


----------



## Tacatomon

El IRFP260 es un Mosfet Muy difícil de manejar para el IR2110 a altas tensiones (No lo es para tensiones de menos de 60V) y mucho mas lo es el IRFP460.
Son Mosfets con parámetros muy inadecuados para los requerimientos del amplificador, están hechos para frecuencias de trabajo menores a las que exponen en el UCD y a menor frecuencia de trabajo, menos problemas de manejo hay.
Me imagino que a 4Ohms trabajó adecuadamente, ya que había mucha corriente circulando por la carga y la tensión estaba estable, pero con la carga de 6Ohms sucedió lo contrario, el consumo de corriente disminuyó y la tensión de la fuente se elevó demasiado, cargando mas y mas las salidas del Driver. El amplificador tiene el fenómeno de elevar la tensión de la fuente, fenómeno explicado en los papers de International Rectifier.

Bueno, para seguir con sus pruebas, busquen el *IRFB4229PbF*. Un disipador improvisado para el IR2110 tampoco viene a mal. Hay cinta térmica especial que ayudará a pegar un aluminio al IC.
Recuerden siempre comprar semiconductores Originales. Si tienen duda con la marcas de fabricación, Usen como referencia las Hojas de Datos de los semiconductores 

Saludos!


----------



## djwash

adrian2008 dijo:


> Hola como estan, bueno me arme un amplificador clase d, y lo alimente con un voltaje de +-100v, le meti una carga de 4 ohm y todo bien, despues le agregue a esa carga un parlante de 6 ohm, y sonaba reduro, pero al subirle mas volumen, el driver de los mosfet IR echo humo, la verdad nose si fueron los mosfet que se dañaron primero o fue el integrado, que dicen, estaba usando los mosfet irfp260, ahora me dan ganas de volver a hacer la targeta para agregarle 4 mosfet, pero no se si el IR2110 aguante, esa carga de mosfet, que recomemndacion me dan y que dicen de por que se quemo el IR2110.
> 
> ah y aqui le dejo las fotos de mi amplificador clase D, para que vean el transformador que uso.



Y tambien te recomiendo leas el tema entero, ya que por las dudas que tienes parece que no lo has hecho...


----------



## FELIBAR12

djwash dijo:


> Y tambien te recomiendo leas el tema entero, ya que por las dudas que tienes parece que no lo has hecho...


 No esta demas cambiar los transistores pequeños por los mpsa..... que son de 300v


----------



## SKYFALL

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Una pregunta, queria usar esta linda fuente,la potencia anda pero no cubre la necesidad de potencia para mis subs,por eso quiero probar como anda el UCD con esta fuente.



Posee 1500VA para que lo aproveches con el UCD de 1250W



lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> ¿Alguien se da una idea de que tipo de clase es esta potencia? lo que quiero saber es como ajustar el bias,tiene  J162 y K1058 en la salida...perdon por el off en esto ultimo



Tiene pinta de ser un amplificador clase AB de por lo menos 500W por canal


----------



## adrian2008

hola, he corregido mi primer mensaje ya que la carga que le puse en realidad fue de 2ohm, y luego le meti un parlante de 6ohm, haciendo calculos la carga final me da 1,5ohm, con una tension de +-100 como comente, el asunto es que el amplificador me sono un buen rato, como tres horas y no distorsionaba sonaba reduro! el problema fue cuando quise elevar volumen, hay fue cuando estallo el ir2110, lo otro es que me disculparan por no haberlo aclarado pero yo dije que hice un amplificador clase D pero no hice el ucd de aqui, si no que hice otro, lo que pasa es que puse mi inquietud aqui por que como usa tambien el ir2110 pues pense que vendria bien en este hilo.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Adrian2008, podrías que compartir el esquema y el pcb? De paso los que saben lo analizan y buscan diferencias con respecto al del ing. Eduardo.

Ya que estoy les consulto a todos, alguien a probado el pcb de doble tamaño del 1250W? 

Saludos..


----------



## adrian2008

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Adrian2008, podrías que compartir el esquema y el pcb? De paso los que saben lo analizan y buscan diferencias con respecto al del ing. Eduardo.


El amplificador  es el posteado por nanotecnologia, usa un operacional en la entrada, y una compuerta, despues biene el ir2110 y todo lo demas igual que el de eduardo, al menos en la parte del ir2110 con los mosfet, bueno algo que le falta son los llamados snubbers, y como les digo el trabajo bien con 2 ohm a alta potencia, pero el problema fue en 1,5ohm no se si fue pór exceso de amperaje por los mosfet, como comente yo quiero meter 4 mosfet,talvez el irfp360 pero no se si el ir2110 los aguante por eso de la carga de compuerta, que son altas en estos mosfet, pero yo pense si se podia talvez usar esos integraditos de 8 patas como el TC4420, pero algunos no los recomiendan, asi que tambein he pensado en transistores como driver.otra cosa es que nose si el tiempo muerto se altera por alguna causa en el amplificador, he escuhado decir que a mayor tension menos tiempo muerto, nose si sera cierto. bueno sim embargo lo armare de nuevo buscare un circuito sea con TC4420 o transistores y lo probare estavez con 4 irfp360, y vere si no hecha humo


----------



## crazysound

Hola de nuevo, usás bobina de aire?


----------



## adrian2008

Amigos como están, alguien  podría ayudarme a escojer cual de estas dos configuraciones es la correcta, para estos driver? solo necesito saber eso y empiezo de nuevo con mis pruebas  de paso les muestro este circuito de protección con un 555, no se si ya haya sido posteado en paginas mas atrás pero de todas formas aquí lo dejo haber que opinan si funcionaria o no


----------



## juanyyy

hola amigos, e leido parte de este foro y me gustaria saber si me pueden indicar cual es el circuito que quedo como definitivo, ya que me gustaria armarlo. muchas gracias gente!


----------



## ELECTROPAB

Juanyyy el circuito es el de la primer pagina, publicado por su creador. Igual te recomiendo leer el tema completo, ya que se han ido agregando correcciones y mejoras como por el ejemplo la corrección de offset.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Tacatomon dijo:


> Verás Rash, Así tal cual está en el diagrama y el PCB Funciona (Claro, respetando las modificaciones basadas en el voltaje de funcionamiento).
> 
> De lo que he leído en este foro y en el de DiyAudio.
> 
> La Resistencia de Snubber debe de ser de 10Ω
> El diodo Boostrap debe de ser más rápido. 35nS o menor.
> No usar los IRFP250, Son modelos ya obsoletos (A mi parecer, Trabaja bien con los IRFP250; Aunque los *IRFB4227* se me hacen una opción excelente).
> Mencionaron agregar condensos de 470uF cerca de los Mosfets de salida.
> Bobina si o si con núcleo de ferrite (Micrometals Mezcla #2).
> En DiyAudio mencionan que se le debe de agregar un Servo a la re-alimentación del comparador (Pin 2, ando en eso) para mantener la DC controlada (Se hizo la mejora en base un trimmer de 50k, a leer el tema)
> 
> Esto es lo que más tengo presente como las mejoras generales al UCD.
> Saludos Rash y no te olvides de las fotos
> 
> PS: No te olvides de por lo menos, implementar retardo al endendido y desconexión al apagado, es algo "Ruidoso" el pequeñin.



Ahí cito algunas de las mejoras que podrías agregar al amplificador. El primer diagrama, tal como está, funciona a la de una. Te recomiendo, armar primero una etapa sencilla tal como aparece en el PDF de la primera página, y luego *Leer* el tema por que, ahí hay diagramas y métodos donde las mejoras ya están aplicadas.

Suerte y saludos!


----------



## juanyyy

gracias  muchachos, ahi lo leo. suerte!


----------



## fernandoae

Una pregunta, ya que no tengo tiempo de leer tooodo el tema... es obligatorio usar las resistencias de capa metalica, capacitores de poliester creo que son.. y eso? cuales son los fundamentos técnicos?  tengo esa duda, es por estabilidad y precisión?



Ah y una cosa más, ya que acá se habla sobre ruidos e interferencias, yo armé un ampli sencillito de 30Wx2 con un Tda, pero me capta una Fm y es molesto... como lo puedo solucionar?


----------



## crazysound

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahí cito algunas de las mejoras que podrías agregar al amplificador. El primer diagrama, tal como está, funciona a la de una. Te recomiendo, armar primero una etapa sencilla tal como aparece en el PDF de la primera página, y luego *Leer* el tema por que, ahí hay diagramas y métodos donde las mejoras ya están aplicadas.
> 
> Suerte y saludos!


Hola Tacatomon, qué diodo se recomienda?

Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

On Semiconductor - MUR120


----------



## mogolloelectro

para fernandoae yo tuve el mismo problema con una etapa asi hace muchos años lo solucione colocando un condensador de 100 nanaofaradios (104) entre la entrada y tierra 
espero te sirva la info


----------



## ejtagle

mogolloelectro dijo:


> para fernandoae yo tuve el mismo problema con una etapa asi hace muchos años lo solucione colocando un condensador de 100 nanaofaradios (104) entre la entrada y tierra
> espero te sirva la info



Esa solución no es recomendable, por más que funcione... porque el capacitor recortará también las altas frecuencias de audio ...


----------



## ludwinrivas2

Primero que nada FELICIDADES a ejtagle por tan estupendo post.

HOLA Soy de republica dominicana, quiero hacer unas pregunta y a modo de insentivo para los amantes de la potencia ver como se haria un ampli con las caracteristicas siguientes.
Mi modelo de referencia es de TRIELL, (brasileño), este amp esta disenado para dar 3200Wrms a 2Ohm y segun su fabricante solo esta alimentado a +-80v, Es posible dicha potencia a ese voltaje?
y la siguiente  pregunta es, Es posible modificar el diseno de ejtagle para lograr esos resultados?

GRACIAS de antemano, felicidades a todos, gran proyecto.....
http://triell.com.br/loja/detalhes....LIFICADOR-DIGITAL-COM-3200W-RMS-PLACA-MONTADA


----------



## Ratmayor

En teoría sí, pero debes considerar todos los riesgos subsecuentes, como el hecho de que los componentes deben tener mucha más precisión, el núcleo del filtro LC debe ser perfecto y en fin los riesgos que implica al trabajar con esas tensiones... saludos


----------



## nitai

ludwinrivas2 dijo:  





> su fabricante solo esta alimentado a +-80v, Es posible dicha potencia a ese voltaje?


NO se puede; sobre 2 Ohm serian 1600 W(RMS); pero fijate que en la hoja de datos que pusiste dice que se alimenta con +- 100 voltios y con carga de 1(uno) Ohm y así si logras los 3200W(RMS).
La potencia RMS se calcula: voltaje pico pico elevada al cuadrado; todo dividido por 8 multiplicado por el valor de la carga.
Si se puede al diseño original sacarle la potencia que queres ya que el IR2110 soporta hasta 500Voltios.
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

En mi opinión, trabajar con 1 o 2 ohmios es trabajar con un corto circuito, lo veo riesgoso, tendrías que usar mosfets que manejen cargas descomunales y recomendaría el uso del IR2113, aún así no aseguraria la estabilidad de este amplificador...


----------



## ludwinrivas2

El Uso de Mosfet en paralelo aumenta la capacidad de carga en este caso? porque segun veo los componentes usados en este circuito (TRIELL) son los mismos, con la unica diferencia que tiene un LM555 al parecer como protector.

Gracias por su atencion.


----------



## nitai

ludwinrivas2;  podes poner Mosfets en paralelo para distribuir la carga y no es necesario aparearlos, ya que poseen la característica de coeficiente de temperatura positivo lo cual significa que trabajando en paralelo se ecualizan solo; obviamente tenes que tener en cuenta varias otras consideraciones tal como un trazo simétrico de las pistas del PCB para los transistores y muchas otras; porque existen inductancias parásitas etc.
El LM555 en este caso esta para disparar un pulso y cortar el funcionamiento del IR2110 ante un exceso de corriente, pero el problema es que al desaparecer el exceso de corriente el IR2110 vuelve a funcionar de nuevo; y si esto se repite en varios ciclos medio seguidos, la potencia media disipada en este proceso te puede dejar muerto los mosfets de salida.
Lo mejor seria ponerle un latch tipo reset para que vos desactives la protección despues de unos segundos.
Suerte.


----------



## crazysound

Tacatomon dijo:


> On Semiconductor - MUR120


En lugar del uf4004 o de los 5817?

Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

El MUR120 en lugar del UF4004.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ludwinrivas2

Muchas gracias nitai por tu informacion, 
GRACIAS


----------



## crazysound

Gracias Tacatomón!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya terminé  de "Editar" el diagrama con las modificaciones anotadas. La imagen estará en el primer mensaje.

PS: Todas esas mejoras se estarán condensando en una nueva PCB muy versátil. Un poco de paciencia.

PS2: @Ratmayor...


----------



## nuk

hola quisiera apoyar con mi version industrial del PCB de este amplificador 
claro todo esto sin molestar a nadie 

aqui una previa vista
dimenciones: 76.2mm x 128mm
dimencion del nucleo: 50.0mm





saludos


----------



## mono pibe

amigos una vez mas contandoles sobre mis experiencias sobre la ucd hice la prueba con un amplificador  pro dj 13.0 y el ucd con 100+/- le gano usando solo mosfet 260 estoy contento con este proyecto,,,,, con el permiso del ingeniero estoy haciendo unas modificasiones para mejorar algunos punticos que me favorecen .....saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas noches 
quisiera hacerle una consulta a todos los que tengan experiencia con el amplificador aca posteado (quizas les haya pasado algo asi)
el domingo estuve haciendo unas pruebas a el amplificador (yo lo arme estereo y con smps de 800w cortesia de el comañero mariano ) y siguieron los problemas de recalentamiento en las bobinas
hice 3 pruebas distintas con el mismo resultado 

a una bobina le saque todo el cobre y lo volvi a armar pero con 12 alambres en litz #24 y se recalento igual

puse 3 bobinas en serie de 10 microhenrios sacada de un teatro en casa sony y tambien se recalento

le saque espiras a uno de los nucleos originales pero no vario en nada

y aparte ya tenia otra bobina de 33 microhenrios sacada de un equipo lg (la fuente de ese equipo entregaba +/-95v) la ual tambien se recalento

al nucleo que no le altere nada le alcanze a medir 180 grados centigrados en el toroide y eso que estaba ya apagado el amplifiador

eso es lo que quisiera saber si a alguien le ha ocurrido lo mismo o algo parecido  por que ya no se que hacer 
y para colmo de males se quemo una salida del amplificador y se llevo por delante la fuente oscilada
solo al ojo en el amplificador se quemaron los dos irfp 250 el ir2110 y no me atrevi a ponerme a medir por la misma frustracion de ver explotar la fuente la cual quemo ambos irfp 450 que chamuscaron la tarjeta igual que el ir2110 que se quemo del todo solo dejando las patas de los extremos y el sg3525 tambien se quemo y tampoco le he medido nada
por ahora tengo los componentes necesarios para repararlo todo pero por ahora cuento con un transformador lineal apto para las pruebas junto a la etapa ucd que no se quemo el transformador lo provee de los mismos +/-80v de la fuente oscilada y por ahora hare todas la pruebas con lo que tengo

espero la coolaboracion de quien pueda ayudarme y de antemano gracias


----------



## ragaman

mogolloelectro dijo:


> buenas noches
> quisiera hacerle una consulta a todos los que tengan experiencia con el amplificador aca posteado (quizas les haya pasado algo asi)
> el domingo estuve haciendo unas pruebas a el amplificador (yo lo arme estereo y con smps de 800w cortesia de el comañero mariano ) y siguieron los problemas de recalentamiento en las bobinas
> hice 3 pruebas distintas con el mismo resultado
> 
> a una bobina le saque todo el cobre y lo volvi a armar pero con 12 alambres en litz #24 y se recalento igual
> 
> puse 3 bobinas en serie de 10 microhenrios sacada de un teatro en casa sony y tambien se recalento
> 
> le saque espiras a uno de los nucleos originales pero no vario en nada
> 
> y aparte ya tenia otra bobina de 33 microhenrios sacada de un equipo lg (la fuente de ese equipo entregaba +/-95v) la ual tambien se recalento
> 
> al nucleo que no le altere nada le alcanze a medir 180 grados centigrados en el toroide y eso que estaba ya apagado el amplifiador
> 
> eso es lo que quisiera saber si a alguien le ha ocurrido lo mismo o algo parecido  por que ya no se que hacer
> y para colmo de males se quemo una salida del amplificador y se llevo por delante la fuente oscilada
> solo al ojo en el amplificador se quemaron los dos irfp 250 el ir2110 y no me atrevi a ponerme a medir por la misma frustracion de ver explotar la fuente la cual quemo ambos irfp 450 que chamuscaron la tarjeta igual que el ir2110 que se quemo del todo solo dejando las patas de los extremos y el sg3525 tambien se quemo y tampoco le he medido nada
> por ahora tengo los componentes necesarios para repararlo todo pero por ahora cuento con un transformador lineal apto para las pruebas junto a la etapa ucd que no se quemo el transformador lo provee de los mismos +/-80v de la fuente oscilada y por ahora hare todas la pruebas con lo que tengo
> 
> espero la coolaboracion de quien pueda ayudarme y de antemano gracias




Amigo Mogolloelectro, tu cuentas con osciloscopio ?? has medido la frecuencia de oscilación del amplificador ??, que tipo de toroide estas usando (referencia,color, tamaño y material)?? sube una foto de buena calidad de tu amplificador donde se vean los materiales que usaste para fabricarlo.


----------



## mogolloelectro

fotos ya he subido del amplificador y con buena resolucion lo del osciloscopio lo puedo llevar a medir donde unos amigos que tienen en el taller donde trabajan pero mas importante seria saber donde deberia medir aparte de la salida dado a que donde lo voy a llevar no conocen de este tipo de amplificadores
el nucleo lo compre desde estados unidos y por ahi tambien pase la informacion pero yo creo que los nucleos ya no son el problema por que ya use 3 nucleos diferentes y modificacion en uno de ellos ya la prueba que iva a hacer era usar unos de los que saque de una pfc de un plasma samsung que no deberia presentar ese problema
entonces quedo atento a que test point debo tomar y por lo menos tratare llevarlo este fin de semana
gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Si no me equivoco, tu tienes Nucleos Toroidales JW Miller. Yo los iba a comprar, pero tenía dudas sobre si servirían... Tal parece que el nucleo no se banca la frecuencia de oscilación del ampli. Ya me pasó con unos SMD Vishay de 22uH 11A.
No cualquier nucleo le va al ampli.

Me lleva, no puedo conseguir aún esos Micrometals Rojos, Mix #2..

También puede que tengas problemas con el montaje de tu amplificador...Unas fotos no vendrían mal.

Saludos al Foro.


----------



## mogolloelectro

entonces probare enviando fotos de los nucleos con los que cuento a ver cual sera el mas optimo que me puedan recomendar y como cuento con un inductometro no sera mucho trabajo embobinar los nucleos 
las fotos podria subir las de como quedo la fuente por que por error de montaje no creo que haya sido po que se hubiese quemado hace mucho tiempo atras
de lo que si tuve ciertas dudas es de los irfp250n que les monte que no se veian muy originales pero fue a un 50-50 por que la otra etapa no se ha dañado
ya de pronto use unos irf640 para las siguientes pruebas por que una vez ya los use y me dieron buenos resultados de rendimiento (calentaban menos los componentes) y tengo la certeza que son por lo menos de mejor calidad y no de dudosa procedencia como los irfp250n


----------



## ragaman

mogolloelectro dijo:


> entonces probare enviando fotos de los nucleos con los que cuento a ver cual sera el mas optimo que me puedan recomendar y como cuento con un inductometro no sera mucho trabajo embobinar los nucleos
> las fotos podria subir las de como quedo la fuente por que por error de montaje no creo que haya sido po que se hubiese quemado hace mucho tiempo atras
> de lo que si tuve ciertas dudas es de los irfp250n que les monte que no se veian muy originales pero fue a un 50-50 por que la otra etapa no se ha dañado
> ya de pronto use unos irf640 para las siguientes pruebas por que una vez ya los use y me dieron buenos resultados de rendimiento (calentaban menos los componentes) y tengo la certeza que son por lo menos de mejor calidad y no de dudosa procedencia como los irfp250n



Amigo Mogolloelectro, si seria bueno que subas las fotos para poder conocer los núcleos que estas implementando, realmente si tu problema es el recalentamiento del inductor de salida, puede ser por motivos como saturación del núcleo debido al alto Al del núcleo o por estar trabajando fuera de frecuencia optima de funcionamiento del núcleo (determinado por el material), los núcleos de ferrita sin gap tienen a saturarse y se calientan rapidito, los nucleos nanocristalinos o los de molypermalloy también presentan estos problemas si no son del tamaño indicado, te puedo recomendar núcleo de polvo de hierro de color Rojo, dependiendo de la potencia de salida deberías usar un T157-2 (500-1000W) y un T184 (1000W-1800W) de hay para arriba necesitarias un T200-2 o usar 2 nucleos, referente a que comentas sobre tus mosfets me deja una duda, porque si son falsos deberían morir los mosfets mas no recalentar el inductor de salida, tal vez  sufriría seria el IR2110 debido a las capacitancias parásitas del los mosfets, seria bueno que midieras los gate de los mosfets la frecuencia de amplificador en los 2 mosfets y ver si son iguales. a mi me paso un caso con este ampli que el mosfet flotante tenia una frecuencia de 3khz mayor al mosfets inferior y tendía a calentarme el inductor de salida.

PD: Ojo al medir con el osciloscopio con la tierra, si mides el mosfets inferior tienes que referenciarlos a -Vcc y la otra punta no debe estar conectada a Gnd por nada del mundo, sino mide en Acc con las puntas sin referenciarlas.


----------



## ejtagle

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, tu tienes Nucleos Toroidales JW Miller. Yo los iba a comprar, pero tenía dudas sobre si servirían... Tal parece que el nucleo no se banca la frecuencia de oscilación del ampli. Ya me pasó con unos SMD Vishay de 22uH 11A.
> No cualquier nucleo le va al ampli.
> 
> Me lleva, no puedo conseguir aún esos Micrometals Rojos, Mix #2..
> 
> También puede que tengas problemas con el montaje de tu amplificador...Unas fotos no vendrían mal.
> 
> Saludos al Foro.



Tacatomón: A los micrometals Mezcla #2 los he visto ayer en EBay... A un precio mucho más que razonable..


----------



## Delphos

mogolloelectro dijo:


> y para colmo de males *se quemo una salida del amplificador y se llevo por delante la fuente oscilada*solo al ojo en el amplificador *se quemaron los dos irfp 250 el ir2110 *y no me atrevi a ponerme a medir por la misma frustracion de ver explotar la fuente la cual *quemo ambos irfp 450 que chamuscaron la tarjeta igual que el ir2110 que se quemo del todo *solo dejando las patas de los extremos* y el sg3525 tambien se quemo*.
> 
> espero la coolaboracion de quien pueda ayudarme y de antemano gracias




Hola amigo mogolloelectro, una pregunta, estas utilizando fusibles tanto a la entrada como a  la salida de tu fuente, para proteger tanto a tu fuente como a tu amplificador, porque por lo que comentas hubo un problema fuerte y creo que no hubo un fusible que impidiera tanta quemazon, en caso de no tenerlos te sugiero colocarlos para evitar tanto daño, en caso contrario olvida mi comentario.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Aqui vá un aporte de PCB desarrollado en sociedad con Tacatomon. Lo que lo hace interesante es que le agregamos una entrada de audio balanceada y un retardo de arranque de encendido para evitar el ruido pop...


----------



## Tacatomon

Bien bien, Esta PCB condensa todas las mejoras posibles para el amplificador. Basada prácticamente en el amplificador original y casi con el mismo layout

Se ha considerado el PCB para aplicaciones de potencia con bastante solidez. Estarémos probando esta PCB en las próximas semanas, en lo que termino de realizar algunos trabajos pendientes. Como Mosfets Recomendados, ya saben, El IRFB4227 para aplicaciones de no mas de 500W @ 4Ohms. Para mas de 500W, está disponible el IRFB4229 y el IRFP4229, aunque éste último si habría que considerarlo, ya que tiene una carga total mucho más alta y puede no ser del todo muy "Frio". Para compensar, tendrían que calibrar las RG muy bien.

Estaremos pendientes del feedback.

Carlos, gracias por publicarla.

Saludos al foro.

*PS: La PCB V3.4 está siendo debidamente actualizada y será probada. Los resultados de su desempeño esperamos tenerlos en pocas semanas.*


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenos dias esta muy interesante el aporte del pcb con un nuevo diseño (y agregandole mas componentes al pcb ) pero para mi personalmente le hubiera agregado la posibilidad de alimentar los +/-3v derivados de los +/- 15v para asi evitar recalentamientos en la tarjeta por las resistencias que alli trabajan
eso es algo que he estado pensando siempre aunque para los que tengan conocimientos mas avanzados ya sabran como modificar la tarjeta y otras cosas mas como la fuente para sacar todos esos voltajes
solo es mi opinion aunque de pronto fuera de lugar o de pronto sea bien recibida pero bueno espero que no se vuelva un tema de confusion o de diferencias

pero bueno se agradece por el aporte y me dedicare a hacer este pcb (por ahora solo lo imprimire y lo analizare bien)



quisiera consultar si el toroide aca publicado es el adecuado para la aplicacion
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Iron-Pow...920?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d00c6a410
espero no violar ninguna norma del foro (aunque parezca que lo hago) pero valga la salvedad que es informacion que como a mi a muchos mas le servira para sus proyectos de este amplificador
y si me mandan a moderacion almenos diganme si si sirve o no
gracias


----------



## ragaman

mogolloelectro dijo:


> buenos dias esta muy interesante el aporte del pcb con un nuevo diseño (y agregandole mas componentes al pcb ) pero para mi personalmente le hubiera agregado la posibilidad de alimentar los +/-3v derivados de los +/- 15v para asi evitar recalentamientos en la tarjeta por las resistencias que alli trabajan
> eso es algo que he estado pensando siempre aunque para los que tengan conocimientos mas avanzados ya sabran como modificar la tarjeta y otras cosas mas como la fuente para sacar todos esos voltajes
> solo es mi opinion aunque de pronto fuera de lugar o de pronto sea bien recibida pero bueno espero que no se vuelva un tema de confusion o de diferencias
> 
> pero bueno se agradece por el aporte y me dedicare a hacer este pcb (por ahora solo lo imprimire y lo analizare bien)
> 
> 
> 
> quisiera consultar si el toroide aca publicado es el adecuado para la aplicacion
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Iron-Pow...920?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d00c6a410
> espero no violar ninguna norma del foro (aunque parezca que lo hago) pero valga la salvedad que es informacion que como a mi a muchos mas le servira para sus proyectos de este amplificador
> y si me mandan a moderacion almenos diganme si si sirve o no
> gracias



Efectivamente el material numero 2 es el indicado, ese toroide T200 es bastante grande, podrias preguntar por el T157-2 o el T184-2.


----------



## Tacatomon

Tal como dice Ragaman, los toroides Rojos/Gris de Micrometals son del Mix#2. Ideales para ésta aplicación.

Como nota, trata de buscar el T200-2B, está mejor optimizado que el que no tiene la "B" ya que necesita menos vueltas para una inductancia dada.

Estoy seguro, que para los 1250W que puede dar el amplificador, está sobrado el T184-2. Ya veré en los próximos meses si encargo algunos de esos toroides.

Saludos al foro!!!

PS: Algunas notas salvajes sobre la PCB y el montaje de ésta.






Si usan los Mosfets en encapsulado TO-220, pueden guiarse de esta forma para montarlos:






No es muy difícil llevar a cabo ese montaje, además, les asegurará un módulo compacto... siempre y cuando los disipadores sean adecuados para la potencia que elijan. Recuerden que hay un cálculo en las primeras páginas del tema donde se calcula la potencia disipada en los MOS a una potencia e impedancia determinada.

Y recuerden, que si usan transistores TO-247, pueden montarlos Por abajo del PCB, la idea quedaría algo así:

Imagen de referencia de montaje






Como ven, hay posibilidades.

Si les estorbaran los condensadores d 470uF, pueden omitir hasta *2 Pares* para hacer espacio y correr la bobina un poco mas atrás, solo No perforen donde están los agujeros predeterminados y hagan las perforaciones donde ustedes consideren para el montaje. Lo mismo para los condensadores de 1uF, esos inclusive, pueden ir por debajo de la PCB para que no obstruyan el montaje del disipador. Por cierto, de esos son 3 en cada riel, tal como en el amplificador original... Habrá que empezar la V3.5 @Ratmayor 

La corrección del Offset ya viene incluida en la PCB, y se realiza por medio de un Trimmer Multi-vueltas de 50K. La disposición de patitas es en forma triangular.
Recuerden usar condensadores de baja ESR y de varias khoras de trabajo, Series como la HE de Nichicon o la PM son recomendadas. Les asegurará un módulo que trabajará por años sin problemas.

Bueno, mas ideas se me ocurrirán después, Recuerden, esta PCB estará también en el 1er mensaje del tema.


----------



## nuk

hola tacatomon excelente trabajo veo que tengo que considerar algunas cosas mas
y dejarme de apurarme a hacer por hacer una placa de estos amplificadores  

me parece que exagere y me enrede con otras cosas  



saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Que tal Nuk!

Tu PCB luce genial. Si pudieses colocar una imagen de mas resolución para poderla apreciar mejor. A simple vista, es un layout balanceado, muy bueno y se podría mejorar aún mas para poder hacerla tal y como lo mencioné antes, con los MosFets hacia abajo. Si pudieras encargarte de ésta versión, sería magnífico. Te encargo la imagen de alta resolución para poder realizar los ajustes necesarios!

Saludos!!!


----------



## nuk

hola tacatomon 
ahí dejo la imagen en 1945 x 1162
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Que diámetro estás usando para C11, C18 y C19?

Consideraría dejarlos en un Standar: Como máxima medida, la serie HE de Nichicon http://bit.ly/126JCPI

100V 47uF 
D= 10mm
L= 12.5mm
Pin Spacing= 5mm

Para C6, a ojo, diría que está bien, solo verifica que coincida el spacing que tiene hasta para 100V

Para C26 y 27 en el caso de tu PCB, dejarlos tal como dice la hoja de datos de los HE para 100V y 470uF que creo son 18mm de Diámetro y 7.5mm de Pin Spacing.

Mas que esas medidas, yo no creo que sea posible. El Trimmer para corregir offset está correcto, la parte del Level Shifter se ve bien, los puentes y el comparador.

Ya queda en ti si deseas agregar la entrada diferencial para hacer el amplificador mas inmune al ruido que genera al juntarse con otro ClassD, o como menciona Mogolloelectro, dejar todas las alimentaciones para ponerlas aparte y evitar las resistencias de potencia, que a mi parecer están bien, pero no está de mas tener varias opciones de montaje.

Saludos!!!


----------



## crazysound

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aqui vá un aporte de PCB desarrollado en sociedad con Tacatomon. Lo que lo hace interesante es que le agregamos una entrada de audio balanceada y un retardo de arranque de encendido para evitar el ruido pop...



Hola Ratmayor, se ve lindo el pcb: Ya está probado?

De paso voy a darles algunos consejos que puede servir para mejorarlo, yo tomaría la alimentación de todos los integrados de la nueva fuente +-15V para (como dice el compañero) quitarle calor al pcb y darle más estabilidad; también pondría doble hueco para el tip31 y dejarlo también en la misma línea de los mosfet grandes para agarrarlos al mismo disipador.
Otro cambio sería agregarles capacitores en las entradas balanceadas.

Bueno, espero que podamos entre todos dejar un pcb de lujo!!

Saludos..





nuk dijo:


> hola tacatomon
> ahí dejo la imagen en 1945 x 1162
> saludos


Se ve bien nuk, te pregunto lo mismo, ya está probado o en desarrollo?

La ventaja que tiene en comparación al de Ratmayor-Tacatomón es que las resistencias grandes están en los costados del pcb, favoreciendo la disipación de calor.

Saludos..


----------



## nuk

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que diámetro estás usando para C11, C18 y C19?
> Consideraría dejarlos en un Standar: Como máxima medida, la serie HE de Nichicon http://bit.ly/126JCPI
> 
> 100V 47uF
> D= 10mm
> L= 12.5mm
> Pin Spacing= 5mm



 el diámetro de C11,C18 y C19 
D= 8.1mm
Pin Spacing= 3.55mm
Me tocara cambiarlos.
y me parece que se asemeja a un 47uF / 63V así que me tocara revisar la librería o crear uno a medida 
(_creo que esos zener me hirieron creer otra cosa con respecto al voltaje de entrada  ... y pensar 
que casi pongo un 47uF/16V pensando que hay solo 5V  _)



> Para C6, a ojo, diría que está bien, solo verifica que coincida el spacing que tiene hasta para 100V



este tambien mide igual que el C11,C18 y C19 asi que a cambiarlo para que no quede muy justo.



> Para C26 y 27 en el caso de tu PCB, dejarlos tal como dice la hoja de datos de los HE para 100V y 470uF que creo son 18mm de Diámetro y 7.5mm de Pin Spacing. Mas que esas medidas, yo no creo que sea posible.



acá creo que exagere por que las medidas son de un capacitor de 470uF / 200V 
D= 22.86mm
Pin Spacing= 10.41mm
pero me parece que en ese espacio cabe con facilidad los de 100V haber si los cambio para ahorrar espacio.



> El Trimmer para corregir offset está correcto, la parte del Level Shifter se ve bien, los puentes y el comparador.


el timmer fue agregado a ultimo momento 



> Ya queda en ti si deseas agregar la entrada diferencial para hacer el amplificador mas inmune al ruido que genera al juntarse con otro ClassD, o como menciona Mogolloelectro, dejar todas las alimentaciones para ponerlas aparte y evitar las resistencias de potencia, que a mi parecer están bien, pero no está de mas tener varias opciones de montaje.



una forma practica seria solo quitar las resistencias de potencia y cablear esos dos puntos a la alimentación
correspondiente desde una fuente exclusiva.
con lo de la entrada diferencial me tocara revisar si lo agrego a un pre-amplificador o al mismo amplificador
creo que es cosa de cada uno si llego hacer el pre lo pondré aquí  para el que lo desee

esta inmunidad entre amplificadores me hace recordar un diseño que vi, no soy conocedor así que dejo el esquema  (_incluso los ponen en puente_) 

ah.. me olvidaba, que diámetro debe tener como máximo el núcleo?.. estoy utilizando 50.0mm.
Saludos



crazysound dijo:


> Se ve bien nuk, te pregunto lo mismo, ya está probado o en desarrollo?


en desarrollo. 
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Hasta 5.5cm de spacing para la bobina, me parece bien. Ahí podría caber un T200-2B sin problemas.
Por lo del preamp, queda a tu elección, como podría ser en la misma PCB, como aparte. Con una entrada diferencial se obtiene mas inmunidad al ruido que pueda generar lazos de masa y afectar al amplificador.

Saludos!

*PS: La PCB V3.4 está siendo debidamente actualizada y será probada.  Los resultados de su desempeño esperamos tenerlos en pocas semanas.*


----------



## nuk

hola tacatomon acabo de corregir  y agregar el par diferencial el amplificador
y la placa quedo en 76.2mm x 14.50mm con respecto a C6 creo que esta bien
tiene un Pin Spacing de 3.55mm así que esta sobrado.

veo que también agregaron dos transistores en la alimentacion del IR2110
me tocara leer el tema ya que los pase por alto en el PCB.

saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

nuk dijo:


> veo que también agregaron dos transistores en la alimentacion del IR2110
> me tocara leer el tema ya que los pase por alto en el PCB.


Esos transistores no estan en el post, son parte de un proyecto personal y basicamente es un circuito de soft-start  cuando tenga internet en la pc (me conecto por el cel) subo el diagrama. Saludos...


----------



## nuk

oh.. ya veo una protección 
en su momento cuando tenia el amplificador funcionando... suaa..!!! le arranque el IR2110 en pleno funcionamiento 
ya que tenia un par mas que estaba reciclando y los afectados fueron los Mosfet y sus diodos
en las puestas (GATE)
cambie todo y listo estaban funcionando nuevamente  

_*"claro ese no era el problema ni mucho menos la solución para evitar el ruido" 
*_
saludos


----------



## clemen

Saludos.
Datasheet nos dice que el IRFP250 tienes los siguientes parametros 200v rdson 0.073Ω - 33A para cambiarlo por el IRFP 254 (250V Rdson 0.14Ω - 23A) Se debe subir o bajar la resistencia de compuerta o dejarla tal cual esta en el diagrama teniendo en cuenta que el Rdson se incrementa 0.067Ω un 89%
De antemano gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Tendrías que probar Clemen. Al menos yo, no he colocado esos Mos en un amplificador. Como lo menciona el Ing. Tagle, tan solo tienes que ir disminuyendo las Rg hasta que el amplificador consuma demasiado en vacío y con la lámpara de protección, o en caso contrario, si ya está muy baja, subirla.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

*buen dia ¡¡¡
bueno las fotos del ampli.
aqui conectado a la fuente de un equipo sony,donde finalmente va a quedar instalado la plaquetita,notece el lemur-aislador ,una hoja de papel doblada en dos jeje *

*una vista general ,el inductor para hacerlo use un carrete de estaño,no calcule nada,solo le di vueltas y luego medí con el inductometro ,
el disipador es pequeño,va bien,de todas formas cuando quede definitivamente,voy a usar el mismo disipador del equipo,donde antes estava un stk*

*otro acercamiento,se ven las resistencias unidas,las de dos wat,que use,en lugar de colocar una de 3,9k ,use dos de 1,8k ,para alimentarlo con -80 + 80 volt *

*la foto de dos ir, uno trucho y caro 
el de arriba me salio 10 pesos y es el bueno
el de abajo es que me salio 25 pesos y es el trucho,a ese lo compre en una tienda a la que voy solo cuando no consigo algún componente en mi tienda habitual*

*en el equipo de audio tengo disponibles +40 -40 +80 -80 volt ,luego comento cuando lo termine y queden los dos canales funcionando*


----------



## el-rey-julien

ir truchos ¡¡
aquí , foto de mas cerca, el trucho tiene pintado de color plateado el bueno es de otro color oscuro y están bien definidas las letras y tiene mas codigos ,se nota a la legua,nomas que antes no tenia con que comparar 
por si quedan dudas el ic de arriba es el trucho,el otro es el bueno,si que cuando lo compren fijensen ese detalle,porque los ir truchos no funcionan algunos,otros funcionan solo un rato


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

yo ya me di por vencido con este proyecto. siempre me explota. si no son los mosfets spn los ir, la causa me imagino que aca en el d,f no consigo componentes originales


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno al principio me explotaron unos cuantos mosfet,y la causa fueron los ir truchos,
por ejemplo tenia una placa funcionaba bien y se quemaba,cambiaba mosfet y el ir y de nuevo lo mismo,todo se soluciono cuando conseguí el ir bueno


----------



## Delphos

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> yo ya me di por vencido con este proyecto. siempre me explota. si no son los mosfets spn los ir, la causa me imagino que aca en el d,f no consigo componentes originales



Hola amigo Kurosaki Ichigo, fijate que yo tenia el mismo problema y lo solucione comprando en newark http://mexico.newark.com/international-rectifier/ir2110pbf/ic-mosfet-driver-high-low-side/dp/63J7859?ref=lookahead el envio es sin costo si compras mas de 50 dolares y son partes originales.
Saludos.


----------



## jesus123456789

Amigos del Foro disculpen que os moleste soy nuevo aquí y quisiera hacer una pregunta me eh leído todos los comentarios y quisiera saber en CONCLUCION si es mejor usar una bobina de aire o una de ferrita? Gracias amigos Quisiera saber cual es la difereNCIA ENTRE ELLOS y tambien como calculo el numero de vuletas y el numero de alambre a usar DE uqe depende? (Yo creo que deba ser de la frecuencia y del voltaje de alimentacion) Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## nuk

jesus123456789 dijo:


> Amigos del Foro disculpen que os moleste soy nuevo aquí y quisiera hacer una pregunta me eh leído todos los comentarios y quisiera saber  en CONCLUCION si es mejor usar una bobina de aire o una de ferrita? Gracias amigos



los dos son buenos solo hay que conseguir la ferrita indicada y listo..!!



jesus123456789 dijo:


> el calculo  el numero de vuletas y el numero de alambre a usar DE uqe depende? (Yo creo que deba ser de la frecuencia y del voltaje de alimentacion) Gracias nuevamente.



usar el buscador no estaría mal, calculo de bobinas de aire, considerando que cada calibre de AWG soporta una cantidad de Ampere max y
una resistencia X.

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

jesus123456789 dijo:


> Amigos del Foro disculpen que os moleste soy nuevo aquí y quisiera hacer una pregunta me eh leído todos los comentarios y quisiera saber  en CONCLUCION si es mejor usar una bobina de aire o una de ferrita? Gracias amigos           Quisiera saber cual es la difereNCIA ENTRE ELLOS y* tambien como calculo  el numero de vuletas y el numero de alambre* a usar DE uqe depende? (Yo creo que deba ser de la frecuencia y del voltaje de alimentacion) Gracias nuevamente.


lee en preguntas frecuentes,estan los programas para el calculo de las vueltas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-86176/


----------



## Tacatomon

Mosfets recomendados para la salida del amplificador.

Virtualmente,  el amplificador no tiene límite de voltaje de alimentación (Hasta  300VDC entre Rieles de alimentación). Pero, el Driver IR2110 tiene un  límite de carga para manejar Mosfets adecuadamente. Mas o menos,  Cualquier Mosfet puede ser utilizado en éste diseño. Siempre y cuando se  tengan en cuenta que sean del tipo "N" y con algunas características a  tener a cuenta.

No mas de 100nC de carga en el Gate (Qg).  Parámetro que puede leerse en la hoja de datos del Mosfet en cuestión.  Hasta +-100VDC de trabajo entre rieles. Es una buena relación. Más allá  de eso, se corre el riesgo de que con tan alto voltaje y tanta carga  para el Driver. El sobrecalentamiento de éste IC puede hacer que la  conmutación se torne errónea y ocurra conducción cruzada, destruyendo  inevitablemente los mosfets (Si, por mas que el FET sea de 100A, un  Cortocircuito no perdona). También se obtienen muchas perdidas en los  Mosfets por una conmutación forzada. Notarán como el montaje calienta  demasiado.

A tensiones menores que +-100VDC, es mas seguro  utilizar Mosfets con mayor carga de Gate (Qg) cosa que pudiese ser  interesante a impedancias mas bajas que 4Ohms (Previo re-calculo de  filtro de salida) Hasta +-60VDC de alimentación FET's de no mas de 160nC  de Qg. Recuerden que mas allá de eso, asegura un par de Mosfets de 0Ω  tarde o temprano.
En este punto, *NO* recomiendo para nada usar los *IRFP250/260*. Mosfets ya obsoletos y muy malos para los requerimientos del amplificador.

Recuerde, si tienen dudas respecto a un FET, vean su hoja de datos y comenten en este tema.

International Rectifier

*200VDSS*
*TO-220 IRFB4227PBF / IRFB4127PBF* (Actualización del 4227)
*TO-247** IRFP4227PBF*
Recomendado  para tensiones menores que +-80VDC. Interesante FET para cargas menores  que 4Ohms y de uso general desde +-25VDC a +-65VDC

*250VDSS*
*TO-220 IRFB4229PBF*
*TO-247 IRFP4229PBF*

Recomendado  para tensiones de hasta +-100VDC y un poco mas allá (115V sería  interesante de ver y no volar en pedazos en el intento). Hasta 4Ohms,  menos que eso, veo algo difícil estabilizar el amplificador y los picos  de corriente que se tengan serán severos, quizás puedan llegar a poner  nervioso al Fet.

No está de mas también recalcar que se requiere que los Mosfets que utilicen para el montaje del amplificador sean totalmente Originales, adquiridos por un canal oficial del Fabricante... Y no solo los Fets, si no también cualquier otro Semiconductor.

Iré agregando mas Mosfets de otros fabricantes después.

Saludos al foro.

PS: Esta info también estará agregada al inicio del tema. Ya veré donde lo acomodo...


----------



## ramiro77

Qué tal ves el IRFB4710 para baja potencia? Digamos no mas de 100w@8Ω . Se consiguen muy baratos en Elko y viendo lo que aconsejás, se ven muuuy interesantes... 75A, 100V, Qg = 110nC, Rdson = 0,014Ω.


----------



## Tacatomon

Que tal!

Para esa potencia, la tensión es muy baja, eso permite ampliar el abanico de Mosfets a usar. A mayor tensión de trabajo, la carga de Gate se ve incrementada.

El IRFB4710 andaría de 10 ahí. Quizás sea necesario el ajuste de las resistencias de Gate, algo nada difícil de hacer y quedaría excelente.

Saludos!


----------



## ramiro77

Tacatomon dijo:


> Que tal!
> 
> Para esa potencia, la tensión es muy baja, eso permite ampliar el abanico de Mosfets a usar. A mayor tensión de trabajo, la carga de Gate se ve incrementada.
> 
> El IRFB4710 andaría de 10 ahí. Quizás sea necesario el ajuste de las resistencias de Gate, algo nada difícil de hacer y quedaría excelente.
> 
> Saludos!



Gracias Tacato! 
Una consulta extra. R13 y R15 aparecen en el esquema como de 10 ohms. Pero en la tabla aparecen como de 100 ohms cada una para los valores que se ofrecieron (100w@8/200w@4). Cuál es el correcto? Ya que justito me interesan los valores así como están en el circuito, es casualmente la potencia que necesito obtener. El resto está todo OK.


----------



## Tacatomon

Deben de ser de 10Ohms. En el Primer Diagrama aparecen en efecto, de 100. Pero ya está actualizado en la primera página en otro archivo adjunto.

Saludos!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola amigo Kurosaki Ichigo, fijate que yo tenia el mismo problema y lo solucione comprando en newark http://mexico.newark.com/international-rectifier/ir2110pbf/ic-mosfet-driver-high-low-side/dp/63J7859?ref=lookahead el envio es sin costo si compras mas de 50 dolares y son partes originales.
> Saludos.





gracias colega,  ahora solo falta juntar una lanita y pedir todo ahi 
para evitarme fallos que cuestan dinero y tiempo
ahora retomare el proyecto ya que la idea de un amplificador de buena potencia a pequeño es genial


----------



## ramiro77

Tacatomon dijo:


> Deben de ser de 10Ohms. En el Primer Diagrama aparecen en efecto, de 100. Pero ya está actualizado en la primera página en otro archivo adjunto.
> 
> Saludos!



Muy amable Tacato!


----------



## pedro1958

Hola a todos compañeros del foro 

Primero felicito a NUK excelente aporte tu Pcb se ve muy bien más bien los dos 
Muy útiles como referencia o para hacer este impreso .

Y respecto al ampli este ....que posteaste 

Es un amplificador  auto oscilante con modulación sigma-delta con retroalimentación antes del filtro pero se oye súper bien yo lo hice y con una bobina de aire y es un sonido limpio CERO ruidos y a ver si subo el Pcb ya probado .este ampli es un diseño original bueno es el primero que vi en la red del IRAUD1 de international rectifier . Aún disponible en su página .

Este ampli lo que me gusto es que nunca tiene ruidos ni silbidos raros , lleva un operacional 071 
Pero yo le puse uno mejor ne5534  un Mos cd4049 y el famoso ir2110 todo muy barato y facil de conseguir . 

UNA recomendación a todos existe un driver con mejores prestaciones que el ir2110
Y aún no lo falsifican ES EL FAN7392  es igual pin por pin al ir2110 pero TIENE 3 Amperes de salida lo que alcanza para un par de mosfet por lado ( comprobado )

Y además es barato solo que yo lo consigo en mouser  cuesta 2.4 dólares igual el envío es gratis a partir de 40 dólares ¡! Este driver lo probé inclusive con un par de igbt RJH3047 que lo traen las tarjetas de pantallas de plasma a 280 khz y funciono perfecto .y con un par de IRFP4227 igual funciono me gustaría hacer tu impreso NUK pero con dos mosfet por lado imagínate la potencia  aunque habría que modificar la posición de los mosfet mmmm tratare de hacerlo 

Última recomendación prueben con Bobina de aire pero recuerden calibre mínimo de AWG16 o litz entre más grueso mejor . Realmente yo lo hago con cal AWG14 o con el alambre que viene en los inversores de los hornos panasonic en el primario por ahí se consiguen fácil el los talleres es un litz muy grueso y 
Esta bobina Nunca se satura o sea no les fallará el ampli por culpa de la bobina 
Y responde a todas las frecuencias o sea es más lineal que todas incluyendo las t2 de micrometals eso si más EMI pero si usan un canal no importa además se blinda en una caja metálica y casi no genera EMI probado con un radio de am  

Si se puede ( ojo moderadores ) me gustaría postear un ampli ORIGINAL UCD sin driver raros 
Ni diodos raros todo lo consiguen en cualquier tienda ¡!!!
Se usan transistores normales y se oye bueno es el original UCD todos los demás son clones 

Se oye fantástico trabaja frío y ceroooooo ruidos ni uno nunca 

Pero sólo si se puede Okas  saludos a todos 
Un abrazo desde MÉXICO


----------



## ejtagle

pedro1958 dijo:


> Hola a todos compañeros del foro
> 
> Primero felicito a NUK excelente aporte tu Pcb se ve muy bien más bien los dos
> Muy útiles como referencia o para hacer este impreso .
> 
> Y respecto al ampli este ....que posteaste
> 
> Es un amplificador  auto oscilante con modulación sigma-delta con retroalimentación antes del filtro pero se oye súper bien yo lo hice y con una bobina de aire y es un sonido limpio CERO ruidos y a ver si subo el Pcb ya probado .este ampli es un diseño original bueno es el primero que vi en la red del IRAUD1 de international rectifier . Aún disponible en su página .
> 
> Este ampli lo que me gusto es que nunca tiene ruidos ni silbidos raros , lleva un operacional 071
> Pero yo le puse uno mejor ne5534  un Mos cd4049 y el famoso ir2110 todo muy barato y facil de conseguir .
> 
> UNA recomendación a todos existe un driver con mejores prestaciones que el ir2110
> Y aún no lo falsifican ES EL FAN7392  es igual pin por pin al ir2110 pero TIENE 3 Amperes de salida lo que alcanza para un par de mosfet por lado ( comprobado )
> 
> Y además es barato solo que yo lo consigo en mouser  cuesta 2.4 dólares igual el envío es gratis a partir de 40 dólares ¡! Este driver lo probé inclusive con un par de igbt RJH3047 que lo traen las tarjetas de pantallas de plasma a 280 khz y funciono perfecto .y con un par de IRFP4227 igual funciono me gustaría hacer tu impreso NUK pero con dos mosfet por lado imagínate la potencia  aunque habría que modificar la posición de los mosfet mmmm tratare de hacerlo
> 
> Última recomendación prueben con Bobina de aire pero recuerden calibre mínimo de AWG16 o litz entre más grueso mejor . Realmente yo lo hago con cal AWG14 o con el alambre que viene en los inversores de los hornos panasonic en el primario por ahí se consiguen fácil el los talleres es un litz muy grueso y
> Esta bobina Nunca se satura o sea no les fallará el ampli por culpa de la bobina
> Y responde a todas las frecuencias o sea es más lineal que todas incluyendo las t2 de micrometals eso si más EMI pero si usan un canal no importa además se blinda en una caja metálica y casi no genera EMI probado con un radio de am
> 
> Si se puede ( ojo moderadores ) me gustaría postear un ampli ORIGINAL UCD sin driver raros
> Ni diodos raros todo lo consiguen en cualquier tienda ¡!!!
> Se usan transistores normales y se oye bueno es el original UCD todos los demás son clones
> 
> Se oye fantástico trabaja frío y ceroooooo ruidos ni uno nunca
> 
> Pero sólo si se puede Okas  saludos a todos
> Un abrazo desde MÉXICO



Si la realimentación está tomada de antes del inductor, no es UCD. Puede se run clase D muy bueno, pero no UCD... las alinealidades de la bobina no se compensan si está fuera de la realimentación


----------



## crazysound

Hola Eduardo, qué opina de este circuito?

Otra consulta, no recuerdo por qué el irfp260 no sirve para su amplificador si que tiene Rds-on: < 0,04ohms, y el irfp250 <0,085ohms.

Saludos..


----------



## letspaty

alguien save si alguna de estos inductores puede funcionar
http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/192/1D23A-489.pdf
http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/192/1D17A-4052.pdf


----------



## Tacatomon

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Eduardo, qué opina de este circuito?
> 
> Otra consulta, no recuerdo por qué el irfp260 no sirve para su amplificador si que tiene Rds-on: < 0,04ohms, y el irfp250 <0,085ohms.
> 
> Saludos..



El IRFP250 y el IRFP260 son mosfets que no están optimizados para el amplificador. Tiene mucha carga de puerta y tiempos de conmutación malos. ¿Funcionan? Si. Pero No son para Nada la mejor opción ni la recomendación a seguir habiendo en el mercado Mosfets muchisimo mejores.




letspaty dijo:


> alguien save si alguna de estos inductores puede funcionar
> http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/192/1D23A-489.pdf
> http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/192/1D17A-4052.pdf



Depende la la potencia que requieras, La serie 1D24A en cualquiera de sus valores puede servirte. Recuerda que a 1000W tienes casi 12Arms que corren del amplificador hacia el altavoz y pasan por la bobina. Teniendo en cuenta eso, dimensiona bien tu montaje y evalúa si te sirven esas bobinas.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## crazysound

Hola Tacatomon, cuál sería un reemplazo de estos transitores de gran potencia . 
Acá en Argentina no consigo otro

Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/795024/











pedro1958 dijo:


> Última recomendación prueben con Bobina de aire pero recuerden calibre mínimo de AWG16 o litz entre más grueso mejor . Realmente yo lo hago con cal AWG14 o con el alambre que viene en los inversores de los hornos panasonic en el primario por ahí se consiguen fácil el los talleres es un litz muy grueso y
> Esta bobina Nunca se satura o sea no les fallará el ampli por culpa de la bobina
> Y responde a todas las frecuencias o sea es más lineal que todas incluyendo las t2 de micrometals eso si más EMI pero si usan un canal no importa además se blinda en una caja metálica y casi no genera EMI probado con un radio de am
> 
> Si se puede ( ojo moderadores ) me gustaría postear un ampli ORIGINAL UCD sin driver raros
> Ni diodos raros todo lo consiguen en cualquier tienda ¡!!!
> Se usan transistores normales y se oye bueno es el original UCD todos los demás son clones
> 
> Se oye fantástico trabaja frío y ceroooooo ruidos ni uno nunca
> 
> Pero sólo si se puede Okas  saludos a todos
> Un abrazo desde MÉXICO



Una vez, traté de aislar mis Chokes de salida para los UCD, en una latita de conservas metálica. A los pocos segundos de trabajar el amplificador, las latitas se ponían a hervir (Ojo, la latita siempre tenía un lado abierto). No me quiero imaginar que pasaría si una bobina de aire se coloca dentro de un "Contenedor metálico"

¿Alguien dijo cocina a inducción? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Solo hay una manera de disminuir la EMI, y es con núcleos toroidales. 

Por lo del Remplazo del Driver Mosfet, se agradece, le echaré un vistazo en estos días.

Y finalizando, para ver tu diagrama, haz un  tema nuevo para que no se mezcle con éste. Si de por sí éste tema ya camina solo... Por favor 

Saludos al foro...

PS: Las hojas de datos no mienten. Son compatibles pin a pin. En cuanto tenga la oportunidad probaré un par de esos FAN7392.

FAN http://bit.ly/11407OW
IR http://bit.ly/114071t


----------



## pedro1958

Hola Eduardo , creo que no me explique bien , y tienes razón la patente UCD de es precisamente eso retroalimentación después del inductor . A ver yo me refería al circuito que posteo el amigo NUK un ampli con modulador sigma-delta auto oscilante y creo que la retroalimentación solo sirve para control de frecuencia basado en iraud1 de IRF . Y pues se escucha muy bien .
Tu diseño se oye increíble muy bien , sólo no puedo quitar un poco de riple que genera un poco de ruido . y en sonido ambiental si es molesto ... pero el rango dinámico es muy superior a alta potencia .

Lo que digo es que si me permiten ( moderadores ) postear un ampli UCD pero sólo con transistores y con diodos anti saturación normales 1n4148 pongo el circuito . A ver como lo ves lo trabaje a 250khz y funciona perfecto . Como una opción quien quiera hacer un amplificador clase D UCD ,SÓLO con unos cuantos transistores baratos . Los diodos están disponibles donde sea .

Saludos .


Al amigo Letspaty creo que es muy buena opción esos inductores  a 22uh soporta 18 Amperes 
Y no sabía que mouser los vendía  , bien sólo no me gusto que dice probados a 100 khz no da más datos y mis amplis los trabajo normalmente a 250 khz pero habría que probar ...
De hecho voy a pedir unos y ten en cuenta el FAN7392 es más barato que el ir2110 y funciona muy frío a 250khz y con 2 pares de IRFP4227 y es pin por pin compatible .


----------



## Tacatomon

No tienes por que pedirnos permiso a nosotros los moderadores. Tan simple como hacer el tema nuevo *acá* y listo...

Saludos!


----------



## pedro1958

TACATO. saludos 

No se cómo hiciste tu blindaje y que tanto calentó , pero si es posible de hecho a mis bobinas de aire si les metes algo metálico en el hoyo , se calienta muy rápido pero lo que hago es una caja cuadrada con lámina perforada , y me funciona muy bien a mi . de hecho ya ni blindaje uso y se oye muy bien , eso si uso cable muy bueno , del tipo para micrófono de la fuente de audio al amplificador. Y revisa por ahí , es una tendencia el uso de núcleo de aire en amplificadores hi-end caros alegan mayor fidelidad por ser más lineales después pongo los links .

Pero insisto como primera opción usen bobina de aire para prueba , no falla nunca , alambre grueso y mínimo pulgada y media de diámetro interno de la bobina , después de pruebas pueden usar  el inductor que menos EMI GENERA  que es precisamente como el que menciona el amigo Letspaty inductor blindado .tipo 1D23A
De MOUSER .

Y respecto al amplificador , UCD con transistores me quedo claro . Lo entiendo 

Saludos al foro .


----------



## pedro1958

Tacatomon dijo:


> No tienes por que pedirnos permiso a nosotros los moderadores. Tan simple como hacer el tema nuevo *acá* y listo...
> 
> Saludos!



Hola Tacato 
Se que puedo  hacer un nuevo tema , pero solicite tu venia  para ponerlo AQUI porque es un amplificador UcD
Y pense seria bueno compartirlo con el foro por su simplicidad de diseño .como no lleva circuito driver
Usa solo transistores y diodos comunes 

Saludos al foro


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas tardes por ahora comento que me estoy recuperando o mas bien estoy recuperando todo lo que se quemo con la ultima prueba donde estallo la fuente y una etapa de potencia
por ahora ya arregle la fuente solo le cambie el ir2110 el sg3525 los dos irfp450 y el 7815 que alimenta la tajeta driver y un par de condensadores de 0.1micros que van conectados al ir2110 y listo ya tengo la fuente
pero queria aprovechar este comentario a ver si puedo usar en mi etapa de potencia en lugar de los ya mencionados irfp250n los irf640 que ya cuento con 4 de ellos y tambien tengo los 250 pero no quiero volverlos a montar
alguna vez probe la etapa de potencia con los 640 y su comportamiento fue mejor con menos calentamiento en todo menos en la bobina pero eso ya es cuestion del nucleo
en todo caso la etapa la configure para ue trabaje a 400w 8 ohms por canal la smps le entrega +/-80v como lo requiere segun la hoja del amplificador y segun mis calculos el irf640 no tendria problemas en manejar dicha potencia
y por ahora no han llegado ningun mosfet que supere las caracteristicas del irfp250 por que por aca no hay una tienda de electronica que venda algun irfb
pero voy a ver como los importo junto a los nucleos #2 para terminar este amplificador
de antemano gracias por su atencion


----------



## clemen

Saludos colegas del foro.  Recien acabo de detectar que mis tarjetas estan sacando voltaje DC a la salida al tratar de conectar un protector de parlantes con retardo de encendidio y deteccion de DC. me activa los relays.  Ademas hice la siguiente prueba: Encedi el amplificador sin parlante conectado y luego cuando ya esta oscilando le conecto el parlante, el parlante hace un pequeño chasquido y el cono se desplaza unas milesimas hacia adelante o hacia atras dependiendo de la polaridad.  el mismo efecto lo produce una pila de 1.5v al conectarla al parlante
El voltaje que saca es de 1 Voltio Dc Medida con un tester digital y despues de un año aproximadamente ya me cobro un par de bobinas.  El amplificador suena muy bien en bajos medios y agudos.
Pregunto:
Para efectos de hacer las mediciones indicas por el ing. Eduardo Tagle, supongo que el ampli debe estar oscilando aun para las que se desconecta el inductor de salida y se puentean las patas 3 y 4 del lm311 ???
Gracias por sus aportes


----------



## virus59

My Versions 300W 4 Ohm

​


----------



## Tacatomon

virus59 dijo:


> My Versions 300W 4 Ohm
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img22/8919/dscn7763copy.jpg



OMG, Nice Board! Tha's a nice component selection. Teh PCB Design looks good!.

And, teh Heatsink it's realy good! Nice selection.

PS: The preferred language is Spanish. We recommend you to translate what you write in Spanish so that your message is not Moderate.

+++++

Excelente placa!!! Es una buena selección de componentes y el diseño de la PCB luce bien. Ese disipador está genial! Muy buena elección.

PS: El idioma de preferencia es el español. Recomendamos usar una traducción en español a tu mensaje para que no seas moderado.


----------



## virus59

Voy a mirar a hacer todo lo posible
"No soy muy buena con los idiomas


----------



## Helminto G.

pero que preciosa placa!!!!
una verdadera chulada...


----------



## mono1969

ok, luego de armar el amplificador como lo posteo ejtagle (un maestro) quede muy satisfecho con su desempeño, salvo por algun ruidito de fondo que no pude solucionar el amplificador funciono al primer intento, probe con dos diferentes tipos de bobinas, una blindada que trae de fabrica el iraudamp7 con la cual el amplificador funcionaba bien pero calentaba demasiado y luego probe  una con nucleo de aire y el desempeño fue mucho mejor, ahora leyendo lo que dice tacatamon y su recomendacion de los mosfets a utilizar comienzo el armado de la version 3.4 y con el cambio de los mosfets irfp250n por los irfp4229pbf para ver que tal es el desempeño con +/- 80 volts de alimentacion, por ahora dejo las fotos de como quedo la placa y luego comentare como funciona esta nueva version, gracias a ratamayor y a tacatomon por el aporte que brindan al foro


----------



## pedro1958

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mosfets recomendados para la salida del amplificador.
> 
> Virtualmente,  el amplificador no tiene límite de voltaje de alimentación (Hasta  300VDC entre Rieles de alimentación). Pero, el Driver IR2110 tiene un  límite de carga para manejar Mosfets adecuadamente. Mas o menos,  Cualquier Mosfet puede ser utilizado en éste diseño. Siempre y cuando se  tengan en cuenta que sean del tipo "N" y con algunas características a  tener a cuenta.
> 
> 
> A tensiones menores que +-100VDC, es mas seguro  utilizar Mosfets con mayor carga de Gate (Qg) cosa que pudiese ser  interesante a impedancias mas bajas que 4Ohms (Previo re-calculo de  filtro de salida) Hasta +-60VDC de alimentación FET's de no mas de 160nC  de Qg. Recuerden que mas allá de eso, asegura un par de Mosfets de 0Ω  tarde o temprano.
> En este punto, *NO* recomiendo para nada usar los *IRFP250/260*. Mosfets ya obsoletos y muy malos para los requerimientos del amplificador.
> 
> Recuerde, si tienen dudas respecto a un FET, vean su hoja de datos y comenten en este tema.
> 
> Hola Tacato , no entiendo  no encuentro en la hoja de datos de ningún mosfet que el Qg baje con el voltaje de trabajo de los mosfets ??? Más bien querrás decir con menos frecuencia no , y no es que se modifique el Qg con la frecuencia pero si es más trabajo para el driver a más frecuencia , no crees ¿ o sea segun tu si el ampli esta alimentado a más menos 50 v y trabaja a 200 khz consume menos corriente el driver que sí trabaja a más menos 120 v y la misma frecuencia ¿
> Mmmm no lo sabía .
> 
> Saludos  al foro.
> 
> Hi virus69 lindo diseñó se ve muy propio , pondrás el PCB me gustaría tenerlo gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Hay una versión mas actual, la 3.6... Recomendaría usar las versiones mas actuales, usan mejor disposición de componentes y mayores footprints

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?d17i0i9gajpxug0

Saludos!

PS: Luce Estupenda!!! Esperamos las fotos del montaje terminado!





pedro1958 dijo:


> Tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Mosfets recomendados para la salida del amplificador.
> 
> Virtualmente,  el amplificador no tiene límite de voltaje de alimentación (Hasta  300VDC entre Rieles de alimentación). Pero, el Driver IR2110 tiene un  límite de carga para manejar Mosfets adecuadamente. Mas o menos,  Cualquier Mosfet puede ser utilizado en éste diseño. Siempre y cuando se  tengan en cuenta que sean del tipo "N" y con algunas características a  tener a cuenta.
> 
> 
> A tensiones menores que +-100VDC, es mas seguro  utilizar Mosfets con mayor carga de Gate (Qg) cosa que pudiese ser  interesante a impedancias mas bajas que 4Ohms (Previo re-calculo de  filtro de salida) Hasta +-60VDC de alimentación FET's de no mas de 160nC  de Qg. Recuerden que mas allá de eso, asegura un par de Mosfets de 0Ω  tarde o temprano.
> En este punto, *NO* recomiendo para nada usar los *IRFP250/260*. Mosfets ya obsoletos y muy malos para los requerimientos del amplificador.
> 
> Recuerde, si tienen dudas respecto a un FET, vean su hoja de datos y comenten en este tema.
> 
> Hola Tacato , no entiendo  no encuentro en la hoja de datos de ningún mosfet que el Qg baje con el voltaje de trabajo de los mosfets ??? Más bie querrás decir con menos frecuencia no , y no es que se modifique el Qg con la frecuencia pero si es más trabajo para el driver a más frecuencia , no crees .
> Saludos  al foro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya el Ing. Tagle explicó el tema con la carga de Gate...
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/#post206343
> 
> Saludos!
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## SERGIOD

Tacatomon dijo:


> Hay una versión mas actual, la 3.6... Recomendaría usar las versiones mas actuales, usan mejor disposición de componentes y mayores footprints
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/view/?d17i0i9gajpxug0
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PS: Luce Estupenda!!! Esperamos las fotos del montaje terminado!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pedro1958 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya el Ing. Tagle explicó el tema con la carga de Gate...
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/#post206343
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buen aporte; una consulta no se si podrán poner en el primer post todas las versiones ya que uno se pierde en tanta información
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## virus59

esta es una de la primera disposición



Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

@@sergiod Las PCB que han visto, serán agregadas al primer tema.

@@virus59 Si quieres colaborar con la PCB, con gusto la podemos agregar al apartado ^^

@@virus59 If you want to work with the PCB, can be added as a contribution.


Saludos al foro!


----------



## crazysound

Hola Tacatomon, qué diferencia habría entre la versión 3.4 y 3.6 ?

Alguna ya fue probada?

Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

Entre las primeras versiones y la última, hay cambios con las dimensiones de los condensadores de la PCB, se deja mas espacio para los condensadores de 1uF (6 de ellos) y se mantiene el formato de 6x15cm para no tener problemas a la hora de cablear las lineas de potencia.

Y no, no hemos probado las PCB, Aunque basadas en el Layout Original del PCB no deberían encontrar Problemas.
El compañero@mono1969 se dispuso a ensamblar la PCB V3.5 que viene siendo casi idéntica a la 3.6. Se agradece el trabajo y esperamos ver los resultados.
Igual, planeo dentro de algunas semanas armar 1 módulo para su ensamble.

Saludos!

PS: Las PCB ya han sido agregadas al inicio del tema.


----------



## crazysound

Tacatomon, los tr que agregaste cerca del tip para qué sirven ?

Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

Esos pequeños transistores hacen retardo al encendido del Driver, para atenuar el "Pop".

^^


----------



## mono1969

Ok, tacatomon arme el pcb de la version 3.4, alimente con +/- 80 volts y los +/- 15 de la entrada diferencial y nada  no da señales de vida, solo un poco de temperatura en el driver 2110, la lampara serie se enciende al encender la fuente y se apaga, entonces descarto algun corto o consumo anormal, los componentes son los mismos que saque de la placa original de ejtagle que tenia funcionando el unico cambio fueron los mosfets irfp250n por los irfp 4229pbf, luego de dejar la alimentacion por algunos minutos todo se comporta normal, ningun recalentamiento anormal y el tip con los mosfets completamente frios, eso es todo por el momento, el jueves me pongo a chequear los componentes y le conecto el osciloscopio para ver que esta pasando, cualquier sugerencia que tengas sera apreciada.
Les dejo unas fotitos de la placa con los componentes.


----------



## Ratmayor

mono1969 dijo:


> Ok, tacatomon arme el pcb de la version 3.4, alimente con +/- 80 volts y los +/- 15 de la entrada diferencial y nada  no da señales de vida, solo un poco de temperatura en el driver 2110, la lampara serie se enciende al encender la fuente y se apaga, entonces descarto algun corto o consumo anormal, los componentes son los mismos que saque de la placa original de ejtagle que tenia funcionando el unico cambio fueron los mosfets irfp250n por los irfp 4229pbf, luego de dejar la alimentacion por algunos minutos todo se comporta normal, ningun recalentamiento anormal y el tip con los mosfets completamente frios, eso es todo por el momento, el jueves me pongo a chequear los componentes y le conecto el osciloscopio para ver que esta pasando, cualquier sugerencia que tengas sera apreciada.
> Les dejo unas fotitos de la placa con los componentes.


Checaste si el TIP31 se activó?


----------



## mono1969

Ratmayor dijo:


> Checaste si el TIP31 se activó?


nop, no alcance a realizar las mediciones, gracias por el dato


----------



## mono1969

mono1969 dijo:


> nop, no alcance a realizar las mediciones, gracias por el dato


ok, luego de repasar todos los valores de componentes, reemplaze el TIP31 y alimente el circuito con la serie colocada, la cual quedo apenas encendida, todo parecia bien hasta que inyecte una señal, y entonces la lampara serie se torno como una luz audiorritmica y antes de poder desconectar  exploto Q4 y no se que otro componente se pudo comprometer, entonces toca medir todo completito.


----------



## Ratmayor

mono1969 dijo:


> ok, luego de repasar todos los valores de componentes, reemplaze el TIP31 y alimente el circuito con la serie colocada, la cual quedo apenas encendida, todo parecia bien hasta que inyecte una señal, y entonces la lampara serie se torno como una luz audiorritmica


 Alguna otra señal de vida, aparte de la lampara?


mono1969 dijo:


> y antes de poder desconectar  exploto Q4 y no se que otro componente se pudo comprometer, entonces toca medir todo completito.


 Sospecho de la calidad de los componentes que estás usando  por cierto, que transistores estás usando en el par diferencial?


----------



## mono1969

Ratmayor dijo:


> Alguna otra señal de vida, aparte de la lampara?
> Sospecho de la calidad de los componentes que estás usando  por cierto, que transistores estás usando en el par diferencial?



cuando inyecte la señal aparte de la lampara si tenia audio a la salida ya que tenia el altavoz conectado, con respecto a los componentes si puedo garantizar que son 100% originales y con respecto a los transistores del par diferencial, uso los MPSA92.


----------



## ludwinrivas2

Hola a todos y de antemano mil disculpas por mi ignorancia pero mi inquietud es la siguiente, cual es la funcion del inductor en la salida del amp? Gracias


----------



## djwash

mono1969 dijo:


> cuando inyecte la señal aparte de la lampara si tenia audio a la salida ya que tenia el altavoz conectado, con respecto a los componentes si puedo garantizar que son 100% originales y con respecto a los transistores del par diferencial, uso los MPSA92.



Yo use los 2SA1319, y despues de +-100VDC, un corto en la rama positiva quemando un mosfet, que se desoldara el negativo y se escucharan unos chiflidos por el parlante por unos segundos, y otras cosas raras sigue funcionando...

Usa una lampara de 75W y a volumen bajito en las pruebas...




ludwinrivas2 dijo:


> Hola a todos y de antemano mil disculpas por mi ignorancia pero mi inquietud es la siguiente, cual es la funcion del inductor en la salida del amp? Gracias









El problema no es que no sepas, sino que no te pongas a leer como corresponde el tema entero!!! 

Que eso ya se trato varias veces, lee todo este tema, y tambien este otro tema hasta que te saques las dudas...

No sirve que te diga basicamente que es el inductor y el capacitor, te sirve mas que aprendas como funciona un clase D y sabras porque ese inductor+capacitor esta ahi, y que funcion cumple...


----------



## clemen

Saludos Ing. Eduardo. No logro solucionar el problema del DC a la salida del ampli, ya he revisado los componentes pasivos y he cambiado los transistores y los integrados y el datlle se mantiene . El voltaje que utilizo es +-90 Vcc. Conectado con la serie la Dc es 700milivolt y con el voltaje pleno sin serie es 1.2 voltios dc los transistores del diferencial son mpsa92 los mosfes irfp 264 en esta tarjeta en otra tengo Irfp 250 y el detalle es el mismo; el lm 311 tien +-3voltios el ir 2110 tiene 12 voltios el transistor regulador tip 41; D401;C4382 Inductor Nucleo de Aire calculado segun pronine. El ampli desde la primera vez que lo arme me quedo funcionando con este detalle (Hace un año) y me toco rebobinar los parlantes. Por favor algun indicio. adjunto algunas imagenes


----------



## djwash

clemen dijo:


> Saludos Ing. Eduardo. No logro solucionar el problema del DC a la salida del ampli, ya he revisado los componentes pasivos y he cambiado los transistores y los integrados y el datlle se mantiene . El voltaje que utilizo es +-90 Vcc. Conectado con la serie la Dc es 700milivolt y con el voltaje pleno sin serie es 1.2 voltios dc los transistores del diferencial son mpsa92 los mosfes irfp 264 en esta tarjeta en otra tengo Irfp 250 y el detalle es el mismo; el lm 311 tien +-3voltios el ir 2110 tiene 12 voltios el transistor regulador tip 41; D401;C4382 Inductor Nucleo de Aire calculado segun pronine. El ampli desde la primera vez que lo arme me quedo funcionando con este detalle (Hace un año) y me toco rebobinar los parlantes. Por favor algun indicio. adjunto algunas imagenes



Las fotos se ven muy chicas, pero esa placa se ve grande es la de Ejtagle o es otra? a principio del tema publicaron una placa mas grande que supuestamente era mas facil de hacer... Intenta con diferentes diametros de bobina, no tiene el mismo resultado una bobina de 1cm que una de 1"...


----------



## Tacatomon

Sip, las fotos son muy pequeñas. ¿Ya hiciste la modificación del Offset? Agregar el Trimmer... A mi me ha funcionado, entre 100mV y 300mV, mucho menor que los 700mV que tenía cuando recién los armé.

@@mono1969

Verifica bien el montaje, en especial la parte del Level Shifter. Mira bien si los transistores están en la posición correcta, no está de mas medirlos y comprobar la disposicion de pines. En esa parte no pasa mucha potencia, pero hay una R que limita la corriente en esa parte, verifica que sea del valor adecuado (120Ohms). No está de mas cambiar el Driver y verificar que los Mosfets no estén en corto ni la fuente de 15V que le da energía al IR2110.

Si nos compartes unas fotos detalladas del montaje, podremos ayudarte.

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## clemen

Saludos y gracias por la atencion.
La tarjeta es la primera que publico el ing Eduardo es fiel copia. y el ampli siempre me ha funcionado de una. Durante mucho tiempo lo utilize en puente y crei esa la razon que se me debilitaran las bobinas de los woofers. Aun no le he realizado los cambios del trimmer y los filtros en +-B. Las fotos intentare subirlas nuevamente. En la semana siguiente implementare los cambios.


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

hola a todos tengo el siguiente transformador 85+/- 15amp se podría usar para esta etapa de potencia clase D v3.6 según no hay que usar tanto componentes como en la clase ab transistores por ej. disipadores etc. adjunto foto podría usar disipadores pequeños como lo que están al lado y seria mucho mas compacto y tendría la misma o mas potencia. mi intención es aprovechar el transformador al máximo. gracias por el aporte


----------



## djwash

Sound mixer dijo:


> hola a todos tengo el siguiente transformador 85+/- 15amp se podría usar para esta etapa de potencia clase D v3.6 según no hay que usar tanto componentes como en la clase ab transistores por ej. disipadores etc. adjunto foto podría usar disipadores pequeños como lo que están al lado y seria mucho mas compacto y tendría la misma o mas potencia. mi intención es aprovechar el transformador al máximo. gracias por el aporte



Mide cual es el voltaje del transformador en alterna para calcular luego en DC que voltaje tendra, asi sabes sobre que potencia trabajara el ampli UCD, para dimensionar algunas partes...

Su podras usar esos disipadores, si podras aprovechar mejor la potencia de ese trafo con la clase D que con otras clases menos eficientes, la cuestion es que si tendras los conocimientos necesarios para encarar la fabricacion de este amplificador, el cual tiene algunas ventajas sobre otras clases, pero tiene tambien sus complicaciones o dificultades al armarlo.

Es importante contar con componentes de buena calidad para armar este o cualquier amplificador, pero es mas importante que tengas los conocimientos suficientes para hacerlo...


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

djwash dijo:


> Mide cual es el voltaje del transformador en alterna para calcular luego en DC que voltaje tendra, asi sabes sobre que potencia trabajara el ampli UCD, para dimensionar algunas partes...
> 
> Su podras usar esos disipadores, si podras aprovechar mejor la potencia de ese trafo con la clase D que con otras clases menos eficientes, la cuestion es que si tendras los conocimientos necesarios para encarar la fabricacion de este amplificador, el cual tiene algunas ventajas sobre otras clases, pero tiene tambien sus complicaciones o dificultades al armarlo.
> 
> Es importante contar con componentes de buena calidad para armar este o cualquier amplificador, pero es mas importante que tengas los conocimientos suficientes para hacerlo...



los datos son 60*60 ac 15amp es lo que dice la etiqueta del transformador y no tengo experiencia en el ensamble de clase D siempre hago los de clase AB ej la tarjeta que esta al lado del transf. Si ensamblo la tarjeta tal cual los datos de la v3.6 todo deberá estar bien y lo que me gusta de esta es lo compacto de la misma.


----------



## ELETRONICO

hola dios mío que  amplificador tan  complicado no hay un compañero  que lo haiga armado  sin tener un  detallito , compadre tengo este transformador 66+66 en alterna y 92 +y92 - en continua  que transistor debo usar


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo lo arme y quedo funcionando de una,sin problemas


----------



## djwash

ELETRONICO dijo:


> hola dios mío que  amplificador tan  complicado *no hay un compañero  que lo haiga armado  sin tener un  detallito* , compadre tengo este transformador 66+66 en alterna y 92 +y92 - en continua  que transistor debo usar



No es tan asi, varios lo han armado incluso yo sin tener un detallito, y si viste las fotos de mi montaje, veras que es algo precario y no es definitivo, hasta el dia de hoy sigue como proyecto pendiente el montarlo en un gabinete como corresponde no lo hice aun porque no lo necesito.

Los detallitos aparecen al momento de llevarlo a potencias altas, pasando los ±70VDC, bajando de 4Ω, etc, ahi aparecen los detallitos, pero son problemas que tienen una causa y por lo tanto  tienen solucion es cuestion de encontrar la falla, hay usuarios que lo han armado sin ningun problema, yo lo lleve a ±100VDC en 8Ω y no tuve ningun problema, salvo porque queme un parlante de 15", por exceso de potencia, pero sonaba muy fuerte y claro sin saturarse, luego el humo y esas cosas...


----------



## crazysound

Hola djwash, usaste irfp250?

Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya lo he mencionado antes...

Con agregar el Trimmer a un amplificador UCD, sea con los viejos 250 o con los nuevos IRFB4229 el offset puede disminuir hasta menos de 100mV.

Aclaro que lo he implementado usando un Choke como inductor. No he probado Toroides o Bobinas de Aire.

Saludos!


----------



## FELIBAR12

clemen dijo:


> Saludos y gracias por la atencion.
> La tarjeta es la primera que publico el ing Eduardo es fiel copia. y el ampli siempre me ha funcionado de una. Durante mucho tiempo lo utilize en puente y crei esa la razon que se me debilitaran las bobinas de los woofers. Aun no le he realizado los cambios del trimmer y los filtros en +-B. Las fotos intentare subirlas nuevamente. En la semana siguiente implementare los cambios.


 Que parlantes usas?


----------



## clemen

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Que parlantes usas?


 MTE 2238HL(18" 2000W)x2 para bajos; MTE 8" 250W x 4 en medios y dos driver de 250W en agudos cada frecuencia es manejada por un ampli y la separacion la hago con tres preamplificadores. el UCD lo utilizo en bajos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ya lo he mencionado antes...
> 
> Con agregar el Trimmer a un amplificador UCD, sea con los viejos 250 o con los nuevos IRFB4229 el offset puede disminuir hasta menos de 100mV.



He comparado la version 3.6 con la primera y segun yo, veo menos componentes y algunos hasta son diferentes, por esa razon no me animo a hacer la v3.6.

Ahora mi duda es como podria agregar el trimmer a la primera vesión? Este trimmer se usa solo para cuando en la salida hay mas de 700mV?? Hasta donde tendria que bajarlo, 200mV??

SALUDOS!!!

PD: El que voy a hacer es de +-55v / 14A


----------



## Tacatomon

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> He comparado la version 3.6 con la primera y segun yo, veo menos componentes y algunos hasta son diferentes, por esa razon no me animo a hacer la v3.6.
> 
> Ahora mi duda es como podria agregar el trimmer a la primera vesión? Este trimmer se usa solo para cuando en la salida hay mas de 700mV?? Hasta donde tendria que bajarlo, 200mV??
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> PD: El que voy a hacer es de +-55v / 14A



Los componentes que notas, son los que se han agregado al diagrama original para optimizar el amplificador, si lees el primer mensaje del tema verás el diagrama ya modificado y las PCB propuestas.

El trimmer, lo puedes agregar la a la primera versión, tan solo es cortar una pista y ponerlo ahí. Guíate con el diagrama modificado, verás que es fácil.


Saludos al foro!


----------



## ELETRONICO

hola  bueno dure casi un mes leyendo  todo el foro  y estoy aterrorizado  quisiera armar algos seguro  ya  tengo el  integrado pero lo pienso armar   usando  92 positivo y 92 negativo un  compañero  que  lo aiga  realizado sin problema se lo agrade seria


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo hace un par de años hice la versión original del UCD con cerca de +-90VDC. Fue una Etapa Mono. Se le agregó un LineDriver como preamplificador y tenía 15,000uF por rama. Usé como Mosfets finales los IRFB4229. Tiene tiempo que se fue del taller. No he sabido nada de él, pero estoy seguro que sigue trabajando tal como lo dejé.



 

 



Si crees que no tienes la experiencia suficiente o no sabes como lidiar con este tipo de amplificadores... Es mejor alejarse. Pero, Experimentado se aprende. He quemado 6 de estos UCD en el banco de pruebas, pero los que he realizado y han funcionado a la primera jamas han dado una falla.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas tardes quisiera consultar con todos los compañeros del foro para saber quien ha podido o en que pagina han conseguido los nucleos toroidales rojos o #2 como se conocen que yo he buscado y no he encontrado una pagina donde vendan cantidades de a 10 o algo parecido
espero no estar violando una norma del foro pero es que ya llevo tiempo tratando y no he podido conseguir nada
yo encontre esta pagina
http://www.surplussales.com/inductors/FerToro/FerToro-1.html
 y en una foto del compañero virus emplea un nucleo azul  que segun la pagina de arriba es la mezcla #17
ese tambien se podra emplear?
muchas gracias y disculpen si incomodo a la gente por este mensaje


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Otra cosa, en la v 3.6 tambien hay que variar los nuevos componentes deacuerdo a la potencia?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

No pasa nada con el mensaje.

Bien puedes comprarlos e importarlos en Ebay http://bit.ly/13iuRWU

O buscar mas compañías como la del Link que colocaste, acá otra... Cabe notar que hacen envíos internacionales. http://www.cwsbytemark.com/

Saludos!

PS: La mezcla #17, va mucho mas allá que la #2 en cuanto a permeabilidad. Se necesitarían demasiadas vueltas de alambre al toroide para una inductancia dada debido a su bajismo AL





Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Otra cosa, en la v 3.6 tambien hay que variar los nuevos componentes deacuerdo a la potencia?
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



No, tan solo tienes que cuidar el voltaje los condensadores de 470uF de acuerdo a la fuente que usarás. Fuera de esto, todo es igual conforme a la lista de materiales originales y la modificada.

Saludos!


----------



## mogolloelectro

me hicistes caer en cuenta que no lo estaba buscando por su referencia (error mio)
pero de ahi otra consulta: esos nucleos son del tamaño adecuado para la version 3.6? y con respecto al color tambien son rojos con una cara negra o totalmente rojos (creo que si por que son nucleos de material #2)
bueno ahora a ver que tal es pedir por alli a ver si tambien compro un kit de resistencias metalfilm que vienen de a 10 unidades de cada valor y otro que me llamo la atencion fue un kit entre resistencias smd y condensadores smd
bueno si se dan las cosas eso seran adquisiciones para presumir en otro tema del foro
gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, de espacio, vamos sobrados hasta para el T200, que serían 2" externas, iría en vertical en la PCB, no Horizontal por que así no cabría por los condensadores.

La Mix #2 es Roja de un lado y natural del otro.

Otra referencia de un toroide Util, es el Sendust "CS468060" De Magnetics creo (No estoy seguro) y es de color negro completo con referencia *MS-185060 *para Arnold Magnetics.


Saludos!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpa Tacatomon, talvez pienses que como ***ngo pero esque aun no me queda claro lo de la placa v3.6

Ya me he descargado el PDF de la v3.6 pero en este pcb no veo C12/13/14/22/23/24 , R15/17 , R16, R5/13 , C8/2 , R7, que se supone son los valores que debo modificar de acuerdo al voltaje y corriente que le ponga al amplificador. La duda que no me deja dormir es: En la v3.6 ya no hay que modificar ningun componente, sea para 25w o para 1250w ??? O es que yo debo buscar en la placa los componentes ???

SALUDOS!!! y porfavor tenme paciencia


----------



## Tacatomon

Vamos por partes ^^
*
La V3.6*

http://i.imgur.com/9imeyTi.gif

*C12/13/14/22/23/24* No están *Todos* en la PCB. Si te das  cuenta, en el layout de componentes de la V3.6, solo aparecen 2  Condensadores de 1uF en cada Rama de Alimentación, Son los que No están  numerados. Y la razón de que no estén los 6 ahí es que dependiendo del  disipador que uses, estorbarían los 6. Por eso, solo está a la vista 1  par de ellos. Los demás los pones por abajo si gustas o por arriba junto  con los que están marcados en el Layout de la V3.6. Y si, Esos  condensadores son de acuerdo al voltaje de alimentación de Cada Rama tal  como lo dice la *tabla del esquema original*.

¿Todo entendido hasta aquí?

Bien.

*R15 y R17*

Estas resistencias son las que limitan la corriente hacia la etapa de regulación de voltaje del Comparador.
Aparecen en la V3.6 como Resistencias de *1.8k* y son de potencia. Van en vertical y también van de acuerdo a la *tabla*.


*R16

*Es la resistencia de base-colector del transistor Q5, en la V3.6 está marcada como de 4.7k y va de acuerdo a la *tabla* original.

Hasta aquí, ya te imaginarás que pasa con los demás componentes que mencionas... Busca los demás y verás que están en la V3.6.

Saludos!

PS: No pasa nada con tus preguntas compatriota, para eso estamos.

PS2: Si analizas bien esa versión, verás componentes de mas, ensamblarlos todos. Ya me haré un tiempo para hacer un Nuevo Diagrama con todas esas inclusiones.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ahora si me ha quedado claro, gracias por tomarte el tiempo de tan menuda explicación.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## mogolloelectro

uy casualmente poseo 4 nucleos negros del todo con referencia CS400060 2 de esos y CS468060 2 de esos
los tenia armados original de una fuente ce un plasma e 42 pulgadas pero cuando estaba probando nucleos en el amplificador por verlos del mismo color que los que tenia en prueba asi que no me anime a armarla pero ahora si las ensayare
pero voy a ver si lo armo con alambres en litz 



uy disculpen el teclado sucio


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Esos nucleos negros se ven bien, en el amplificador Bunker que compre ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/presume-tus-compras-adquisiciones-electronicas-52630/index31.html ) , en el mensaje #611, en las fotos que subí se ve que en la placa que le puse "la fuente" trae dos toroidales negros, este amplificador igual es clase D y esos toroidales estan conectados a las salidas del ampli, talvez sean los mismos 

PD: Cambiando de tema, se puede poner red de zoobel al amplificaor clase D (el de este tema, no el que compre) o le afecta en algo por traer otra bobina en la red de zoobel?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## mogolloelectro

y adicional tengo dos mas con la referencia CS pero no me acuerdo del numero creo que los ultimos 3 eran 125 son iguales a los otros 4 pero mas pequeños y del mismo origen


----------



## mogolloelectro

por ahi iba son los CS229125 y adicional tenco uno que dice CH330125 
la foto la subo en breve

bueno aca esta la foto (15 caracteres.....)



investigando un poco encontre una pagina que tiene la informacion de los nucleos que tengo y de paso adjunto los links para verquien me puede indicar si son adecuados segun la informacion
la pagina en donde obtuve la informacion 
http://sendust.com/
curiosamente todos los nucleos que son ck son los rojos segun la foto del encabezado de la pagina
los dejo en orden de tamaño de menor a mayor y adicional el otro que tengo que adjunte en laultima foto
http://sendust.com/CS229125.htm
http://sendust.com/CS400060.htm
http://sendust.com/CS468060.htm
este ultimo mide casi 5 centimetros de diametro exterior (de los cs)
http://sendust.com/CH330125.htm


----------



## Tacatomon

Entre mas baja la permeabilidad, mejor desempeño tendrán esos Sendust. De 75 para arriba eso toroides ya no son recomendados. 

Vaya, te envidio. Ya quisiera tener esos toroides cuando experimentaba con los 2 UCD's  y el tema del ruido. Aun no he terminado esas pruebas...

Saludos!


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno me distes a entender algo curioso del nucleo
para este fabricante los tres primeros digitos son el outer diameter o el diametro externo y los tres finales hacen referencia a la permeabilidad 
y para que les sirva de aporte a todos esos los obtuve de una fuente de un plasma de 42 pulgadas samsung
(y pensar que por mis manos pasaron 2 plasmas mas dañados pero no se me ocurrio negociarlos
los dos mas grandes ivan unidos y enbobinados juntos como el choke principal (disculpen si me equivoco) del pfc de la fuente o el corrector del factor de potencia
esos miden 468mm y tienen permeabilidad de 60 
y los otros dos miden 400mm y tienen permeabilidad de 60
ahora como nota curiosa los que compre en newark que se recalentaban son del mismo fabricante 
son de 234mm y tienen una permeabilidad de125
y ahi la falla de esos nucleos no son del todo eficientes
por ahora  les consulto que pagina me sirve para calcular calibr y numero de espiras para la inductancia de los nucleos de ferrita (la verdad yo he visto como 2 painas pero no estoy del todo empapado el tema)
espero sea util esta informacion y gracias por aportar


----------



## Tacatomon

Bien, que bueno que ya agarrase la onda con los parámetros del Toroide. ^^ Ssisi, todas esas palabras escritas están sirviendo.

Tan solo, la diferencia la hace la permeabilidad. Con el CS468060 no tendrás problemas, ese toroide se desempeñará excelente, al igual que cualquier otro con una permeabilidad menor que 60 y con características físicas iguales.

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## proteus7

Tacatomon dijo:


> No pasa nada con el mensaje.
> 
> Bien puedes comprarlos e importarlos en Ebay http://bit.ly/13iuRWU
> 
> O buscar mas compañías como la del Link que colocaste, acá otra... Cabe notar que hacen envíos internacionales. http://www.cwsbytemark.com/
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PS: La mezcla #17, va mucho mas allá que la #2 en cuanto a permeabilidad. Se necesitarían demasiadas vueltas de alambre al toroide para una inductancia dada debido a su bajismo AL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, tan solo tienes que cuidar el voltaje los condensadores de 470uF de acuerdo a la fuente que usarás. Fuera de esto, todo es igual conforme a la lista de materiales originales y la modificada.
> 
> Saludos!


checando pagina vere que tal  gracias por la informacion


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenos dias a todos los usuarios del foro
comento resultados de las pruebas aplicadas al amplificador

primero el nucleo que use para las pruebas es el CS400060 ya mencionado antes al cual embobine con un alambre creo que es #14 (era el original de una pfc de la ya mencionada fuente de plasma) le di 30 espiras al nucleo y compare inductancias con los que compre en newark (aunque mi inductometro tiene un gran margen de error pero segun esta cerca al de 33uh comprado que no me sirvio)

la fuente tiene +/- 80 volts  (una fuente lineal de un equipo panasonic para las pruebas y asi evito averias a la fuente oscilada recien arreglada)

lo que mas se calentaron fueron las resistencias que bajan el voltaje a la fuente del lm311 que llegaron aproximadamente a 140 grados pero con un ventilado bajan a alrededor de los 50 grados

la bobina trabaja bien y lo que se siente que calienta es el cobre que a mitad de volumen y sin ventilador con una carga aproximada a los 3 ohms alcanzo aproximadamente 55 grados

el disipador se queda mas o menos en 40 grados y el ir2110 esta casi en 60 grados (pero todavia no le he pegado el disipador)

estoy probando con la tarjeta a la que no se le quemaron los irfp 250n pero voy a ver si le instalo a ambas irf640 (hasta ahora para lo que requiero tienen la potencia necesaria )

lo mas curioso es que bueno no puedo decir en cuanto esta el offset por que no se donde se mide ni en que escala tengo que poner el tester (no quisiera equivocarme y pensar en comprar uno nuevo) si me pueden decir como se mide les dire en cuanto queda pero al oido el unico ruido que se siente es el tipico mmmmmmm de los 60hz que se escuchan cuando no esta bien blindado la fuente de audio pero estoy seguro que si la midiera estaria por debajo de los 500mv por que le puse el oido al parlante a unos 10 cms y no se escuchaba casi

y otro dato curioso es que el amplificador ya no drena las interferencias  como lo hacia el primero que monte que era no ucd con nucleo de aire que antes de estar en el chasis interferia en el capacitivo del celular y en las emisoras de radio por lo menos en 3 metros (las emisoras no sintonizaban)
ahora el radio estaba a unos 40 centimetros y la antena a cerca de 15 de la bobina y la estatica ue ese escucha es por que donde estoy la señal no entra bien pero con magen de error diria que el amplificador aporto cerca de un 10 porciento de la interferencia 

estoy subiendo el video a youtube y espero que se pueda apreciar la prueba (en especial el audio)

y las fotos se demoran en lo que este el video por que lo estoy subiendo directo del celular a youtube y apenas termine edito las imagenes para subirlas 

por ahora eso es todo lo que puedo aportar espero sirva la inormacion
y quedo atento a lo del offset



ah y otra cosa ahora viendo lo de mercadolibre 
a mi fuente oscilada le monte 2 irfp 450 como los de esta foto
http://img1.mlstatic.com/transistor-irfp450-mosfet-de-potencia-500v-14-a_MLA-O-137261092_4525.jpg
yo se que ya no los fabrica international rectifier pero no se me hace conocida la marca 
aunque se que son buenos pero queria sus opiniones



y otra cosa que no aclare la temperatura es aproximada por que no podia situar bien la termocupla mientras tomaba la foto 

pero si esta dentro de mis psibilidades are un ensayo con un termometro laser snap-on que hay en la empresa y ahi si el margen de error es de maximo 3 grados



aqui el video y las fotos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBTF3gtjnOY

en las 5 ultimas fotos del tester son 
1 el voltaje en la fuente
2 temperatura en las resistencias
3 disipador de calor 
4 ir2110
5 el nucleo y cobre del inductor (eso fue lo que midio tocando la ferrita y una seccion de cobre)


----------



## Tacatomon

Vamos por partes:

El zumbido de 60Hz es por el montaje de la Fuente de Poder. Tiene que seguir si o si, estos lineamientos para poder tener una DC lo mas limpia posible y sin problemas de Masa.

http://bit.ly/16Gi5IE

Después, vemos que el toroide CS400060 trabaja como debe, sin calentamientos excesivos y haciendo un inductor de excelentes características. Su permeabilidad es lo suficientemente baja para mantener la inductancia fija a la frecuencia de trabajo del amplificador.
Sea cual sea el mosfet que uses, trabajará en mayor o menor medida "Bien". Si usas mosfets con parámetros muy "pesados" para el driver, el IR Calentará de mas y empezará a fallar, provocando cross-conduction en el peor de los casos.

Para saber que offset tienes a la salida, simplemente coloca las puntas del tester a la salida del amplificador, Negra a GND y Roja a la salida. En autorrango, te marcará no mas de 1V. Escala, pues como mínimo, 10.

Lo de la interferencia, es en parte por el Toroide, al filtrar adecuadamente la frecuencia de oscilación emite mucho menos EMI que con un toroide fuera de valor para el material del que está hecho. Puede ser que también se deba a algún cambio del montaje. Mencionas que usabas una SMPS en las primeras pruebas y ahora usas una PSU Lineal, eso también puede ser la causa de que las interferencias cesaran.

Saludos!

PS: Agregarle un disipador al IR2110 sería excelente, se mantendrá mas frio y podrá hacer su trabajo de una forma mas confiable y estable.

PS2: Por el tema de temperatura de las Resistencias del LM311, podrías usar las nuevas PCB para poder ponerlas en vertical para que el calor ascienda y la resistencia no levante tanta temperatura. La otra, es que uses cerámicas Axiales o de estas, pero con la nueva PCB... http://bit.ly/19LFQMh


----------



## mogolloelectro

los disipadores simplemente no se los he pegado a los ir2110 pues estan en prueba ya cuando esten en su caja (las fotos estan en algun lugar del foro......) que es toda metalica y tiene puesta a tierra no tendra emi que interfiera nada
en el video que grabe estaba usando un ipod shuffle pero ya llevo como hora y media con mi xperia y no ha afectado el funcionamiento del tactil como lo hace a veces el otro amplificador que tiene las bobinas de aire (apenas tenga los toroides mas pequeños los hago para cambiar los otros que en parte se recalientan en exeso unos 90 grados despues de una hora)

emmm no sabria si medi bien pero puse escala dc la puse en 20v y marco 1.3v coroborado al pasarla a la escala de 2v 
esa prueba la repetire con la fuente oscilada a ver que tal 

bueno por ahora empezare a montar los irf 640 y empezare con el reacomodo de los cables y la bobina


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas tardes por aca continuo con las pruebas del amplificador  me tope con algo raro
cuando hice la primera bobina emplee 30 espiras para obtener aprox 33 microhenrios medidos desde un inductometro
y cuando hice la segunda con las mismas 30 espiras me marco 100 microhenrios y me toco sacarle espiras y expandirlas en el cuerpo hasta queda con 18 espiras y tambien marca sobre 33 microhenrios

me quedo la de 30 espiras midiendo 37 microhenrios y la de 18 midiendo 35 microhenrios ambas comparadas con 3 inductores de teatro en casa de 10 microhenrios soldados en serie que segun el inductometro marca 35 microhenrios ese conjunto

que sugerencias me dan acerca de esto yo pense que iva a fallar el amplifcador con una de esas bobinas pero trabaja sin problemas con cualquiera de las dos


----------



## Tacatomon

Según las formulas para calcular la inductancia sobre los toroides http://bit.ly/10cvDrm

Con unas 20 Vueltas logras 33uH. Algo habrás errado en el montaje de la primera bobina. Aun así, la CS400060 y la 408060 tienen casi el mimo AL. Con 30 y tantas vueltas andas por los 80uH.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

¿cuales son las mejoras en la nueva versión de la placa?,
estoy en proceso de montar la versión 3.6 ,como no esta todavía terminada me gustaría saber cuales son los cambios,porque a simple visto no los pude descubrir
aqui una foto de la placa,un canal ya casi lo termino,el otro solo tiene el ir y algunos transistores,todo sin zócalo,porque le tengo fe que funciona de una,como las otras que arme.


----------



## Ratmayor

La 3.6 tenía un pequeño bug   , le falta la resistencia que va en el comparador a tierra (R7)  , La resistencia de 820Ω va entre la pata 2 del LM311 y tierra, la puedes poner en la v3.6 sin mucho esfuerzo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

,solo que ay que hacer dos perforaciones,lugar tiene de sobra para colocar la resistencia¡¡
salvado ¡¡ 
PD:
  con razon no le encontraba el lugar a la r de 820 Ω


----------



## Tacatomon

Esperemos que el compañero @mono1969 no haya mandado la PCB al trasto de basura! pss: Un pequeño error, que si bien puede arreglarse, a la hora de montarlo va a causar problemas. Una disculpa de antemano. La *V3.7* ya la ha agregado Mr. Ratmayor al *inicio del tema, *las demás versiones *son historia*.

Saludos al foro!

PS: Su Majestad, son unas Soberanas placas las que usted ha ensamblado. Esperamos verlas trabajando dentro de poco. Un abrazo.


----------



## razorclaus

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-454853155-inductor-toroidal-_JM_
perdon copie mal el enlace


----------



## Ratmayor

razorclaus dijo:


> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-454853155-inductor-toroidal-_JM_
> perdon copie mal el enlace


Ese inductor no es el ideal para este tipo de amplificadores, son usados en las SMPS para eliminar el ruido de la fuente, por lo tanto no soportan altas frecuencias como la de estos amplificadores...


----------



## el-rey-julien

Tacatomon dijo:


> Esperemos que el compañero @mono1969 no haya mandado la PCB al trasto de basura! pss: Un pequeño error, que si bien puede arreglarse, a la hora de montarlo va a causar problemas. Una disculpa de antemano. La *V3.7* ya la ha agregado Mr. Ratmayor al *inicio del tema, *las demás versiones *son historia*.
> 
> Saludos al foro!
> 
> PS: Su Majestad, son unas Soberanas placas las que usted ha ensamblado. Esperamos verlas trabajando dentro de poco. Un abrazo.



la idea es armar un canal ,probarlo y luego armar el otro canal ,si da problemas blindar la placa o separarlas,pero la idea es dejarlas en el mismo pcb


----------



## mono1969

Tacatomon dijo:


> Esperemos que el compañero @mono1969 no haya mandado la PCB al trasto de basura! pss: Un pequeño error, que si bien puede arreglarse, a la hora de montarlo va a causar problemas. Una disculpa de antemano. La *V3.7* ya la ha agregado Mr. Ratmayor al *inicio del tema, *las demás versiones *son historia*.
> 
> Hola Tacatomon, realmente la placa 3.4 si se fue al tacho, hoy arme la version 3.7 con una alimentacion de +/- 56 volts y monte los mosfets IRFB4227PBF, alimente primero sin el driver 2110 para comprobar las tensiones y todo marcaba bien, desconecte la alimentacion, coloque el driver 2110 y alimente el circuito  humo de nuevo, esta vez en los transistores que hacen retardo al encendido del Driver, para atenuar el "Pop". A todo esto tambien se fueron los dos mosfets y calculo que tambien el driver


----------



## Tacatomon

Vaya, que mala pasada haz tenido compañero. Me temo que los problemas son con la PCB y el circuito de encendido retardado.

Hemos eliminado las PCB que diseñamos y serán puestas a evaluación antes de salir al tema. Sé que desde el principio, debió haber de haber sido así, pero la confianza juega malas pasadas. Al basarse enteramente en el amplificador original no debería haber problemas, pero al no evaluar el sistema agregado puede que haya problemas con el delicado sistema oscilación del amplificador.

Todas las PCB que se han han hecho de mi parte y de Ratmayor, quedan Vetadas hasta nuevo aviso. La PCB original sigue en el primer mensaje y algunas a lo largo del tema, como la del Compañero Viruz y Nuk.

Una Disculpa a todos.

Saludos!

PS: Su Majestad, Le recomiendo que ya no siga soldando esas PCB's. Mejor ponga pausa y espere un poco.


----------



## el-rey-julien

ok ,esperare un poco ,mientras tanto voy a ir mirando por si le encuentro algún error



para mono1969

ojo que hay transistores que tienen los terminales al revés , me a pasado ,pero en fuente de tv,para el caso es lo mismo,hay que asegurarse bien la disposición de los terminales de los transistores
,


----------



## mono1969

Tacatomon dijo:


> Vaya, que mala pasada haz tenido compañero. Me temo que los problemas son con la PCB y el circuito de encendido retardado.
> 
> Hemos eliminado las PCB que diseñamos y serán puestas a evaluación antes de salir al tema. Sé que desde el principio, debió haber de haber sido así, pero la confianza juega malas pasadas. Al basarse enteramente en el amplificador original no debería haber problemas, pero al no evaluar el sistema agregado puede que haya problemas con el delicado sistema oscilación del amplificador.
> 
> Todas las PCB que se han han hecho de mi parte y de Ratmayor, quedan Vetadas hasta nuevo aviso. La PCB original sigue en el primer mensaje y algunas a lo largo del tema, como la del Compañero Viruz y Nuk.
> 
> Una Disculpa a todos.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PS: Su Majestad, Le recomiendo que ya no siga soldando esas PCB's. Mejor ponga pausa y espere un poco.


Hola Tacatomon, ante todo muchas gracias por las disculpas aunque realmente todabia no tenemos en claro si la falla es del circuito o mia, pero realmente admiro a personas que desinteresadamente tratan de hacer algo por los demas y que aportan tanto conocimiento al foro, por lo que a mi respecta no tienes que disculparte ya que yo decidi montar las nuevas placas y comentar los resultados, tratare de mirar cuidadosamente la disposicion de las patas de algunos componentes para descartar ese tema como dice el-rey-julien y si tienes el esquema de la parte del retardo para darle una mirada seria exelente, lo extraño tambien es que con el ampli original probando inductores, diferentes tensiones, mosfets y haciendo todo tipo de pruebas jamas se quemo nada, tambien aclaro que no acostumbro a reciclar ningun componente, dentro de mis posibilidades prefiero tener todo nuevo por eso descarto fallas por ese lado. En la semana tratare de hacer otra prueba y comento.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Ratmayor

mono1969 dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon, ante todo muchas gracias por las disculpas aunque realmente todabia no tenemos en claro si la falla es del circuito o mia, pero realmente admiro a personas que desinteresadamente tratan de hacer algo por los demas y que aportan tanto conocimiento al foro, por lo que a mi respecta no tienes que disculparte ya que yo decidi montar las nuevas placas y comentar los resultados, tratare de mirar cuidadosamente la disposicion de las patas de algunos componentes para descartar ese tema como dice el-rey-julien y si tienes el esquema de la parte del retardo para darle una mirada seria exelente, lo extraño tambien es que con el ampli original probando inductores, diferentes tensiones, mosfets y haciendo todo tipo de pruebas jamas se quemo nada, tambien aclaro que no acostumbro a reciclar ningun componente, dentro de mis posibilidades prefiero tener todo nuevo por eso descarto fallas por ese lado. En la semana tratare de hacer otra prueba y comento.
> Saludos a todos


Eh aquí el diagrama del famoso delay anti-pop. Ese circuito es usado en amplificadores JBL que usan el IR2110, de todas formas no está demás darle un vistazo. Saludos...


----------



## dmdago

Disculpen que me meta en medio de la conversacion. Yo la verdad no se demasiado de electronica, bahh nada comparado con ustedes. Pero tengo una simple pregunta. Funciona unicamente con una fuente smps? no se puede usar trafo?

Nuevamente disculpas por mi intromision e ignorancia.

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eh aquí el diagrama del famoso delay anti-pop. Ese circuito es usado en amplificadores JBL que usan el IR2110, de todas formas no está demás darle un vistazo. Saludos...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 92678​



A pesar que el circuito antipop puede que funcione (no me convence para nada hacer que el IR2110 esté sin alimentación durante un tiempo, tal como hace este circuito), hay un método mucho más sencillo de lograr lo mismo, y sin el peligro de dejar sin alimentación al IR2110: Usar la entrada de Shutdown del mismo.

Se requieren

R1: 220k
R2: 10k
TR1: 2n5551 (o BC548)
C1: Capacitor de 470uF/6v ( o menos, bastaría un capacitor de 2v)

C1: 
Pata (-) a -VCC
Pata (+) a base de TR1
R1:
Pata 1 a base de TR1
Pata 2 a GND
TR1: 
Emisor a -VCC
Base a pata (+) de C1
Base a pata 1 de R1
Colector a pata 1 de R2
R2:
Pata 1 a colector de TR1
Pata 1 a SD del IR2110 (pata 11)
Pata 2 a VDD del IR2110 (pata 9)

Esencialmente, mantendrá SD a VDD del IR2110 durante un tiempo de 1 segundo, lo que deshabilita los mosfets. Pero, el IR queda alimentado. 
Otra modificación es colocar una R de 220k/0.25W desde VCC a la pata 6 del IR2110, y un zener de 18v/0.25W con ánodo en Vs (pin 5 del IR2110) y cátodo al pin 6 del IR2110 (queda en paralelo con el capacitor de la fuente flotante).
De esa forma, cuando se deshabilite la entrada de SD del IR, habilitando los drivers de los mosfets, ambas fuentes, la flotante y la de 12v, estarán listas para operar, y no debería haber pop alguno.

Me parece una modificación sencilla, y menos peligrosa que demorar la inicialización de la tensión de alimentación del IR





dmdago dijo:


> Disculpen que me meta en medio de la conversacion. Yo la verdad no se demasiado de electronica, bahh nada comparado con ustedes. Pero tengo una simple pregunta. Funciona unicamente con una fuente smps? no se puede usar trafo?
> 
> Nuevamente disculpas por mi intromision e ignorancia.
> 
> Saludos!



Podés usar un transformador con fuente lineal sin problemas. Ni siquiera hace falta que esté regulada. Sólo tenés que asegurar que la tensión máxima que dé la fuente esté por debajo del máximo que admite el amplificador... Idealmente, que esté un 10% por debajo de la máxima que admite el ampli...


----------



## Ratmayor

ejtagle dijo:


> A pesar que el circuito antipop puede que funcione (no me convence para nada hacer que el IR2110 esté sin alimentación durante un tiempo, tal como hace este circuito), hay un método mucho más sencillo de lograr lo mismo, y sin el peligro de dejar sin alimentación al IR2110: Usar la entrada de Shutdown del mismo.


Trabajando...  Aprovecho y tomo los ±3V del comparador de los ±15V de la entrada balanceada


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Trabando...  Aprovecho y tomo los ±3V del comparador de los ±15V de la entrada balanceada



Se agradece "el cable" Ing. Se implementará en los nuevos diseños. Por lo de los 3V, se me hace también una excelente opción.

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## ejtagle

Tacatomon dijo:


> Se agradece "el cable" Ing. Se implementará en los nuevos diseños. Por lo de los 3V, se me hace también una excelente opción.
> 
> Saludos al foro!!!



Efectivamente... de hecho, sería posible usar los +/-15v con el lm311 en forma directa, pero habría que modificar el circuito... prefiero que siga alimentado con +/-3v. Derivar los +/-3 de los +/-15 no es un problema grave...


----------



## ejtagle

Otra cosa que se podría hacer es usar un TL082 para la entrada diferencial, y el 2o opamp usarlo para un servo que corrija el offset a 0... Y la 3r idea interesante sería hacer una protección por sobreconsumo a la salida, para proteger el ampli en caso de corto... (son 2 transistorcitos más y algunos componentes extra)


----------



## Ratmayor

ejtagle dijo:


> Otra cosa que se podría hacer es usar un TL082 para la entrada diferencial, y el 2o opamp usarlo para un servo que corrija el offset a 0... Y la 3r idea interesante sería hacer una protección por sobreconsumo a la salida, para proteger el ampli en caso de corto... (son 2 transistorcitos más y algunos componentes extra)


Pero el DC servo se conectaría tal cual como en los AB?


----------



## Tacatomon

Tomemos como referencia, este diagrama.









De ahí, le vamos moviendo y acomodando con los sub-circuitos.

Saludos!


----------



## crazysound

Muy buena idea muchachos!!


----------



## mogolloelectro

por ahora avanzando las pruebas del amplificador con los nucleos CS468060 y los mosfets irf640
todo a en orden hasta ahora solo pude ensayar por pocos minutos y a bajo volumen (y ensaye de a un canal por vez) con respecto al inductor lo embobine con 19 espiras de alambre #14 y segun el inductometro ambas estan por debajo de los 33 micohenrios
el unico problema es el offset en la salida que no le habia prestado atencion al comportamiento del parlante (mide 1.2v) que se me dio por ensayarlo con la polaridad invertida y ahi si escuche la diferencia
por ahora voy a emplear el circuito offset instalandolo en la tarjeta tal cual la foto que aparece en el primer post
y de paso adjunto unas imagenes aunque mal enfocadas pero ahi van
ah el adhesivo que retiene los nucleos es un pegante epoxy especial de uso en aviacion es flexible como la silicona roja con la que sellan los empaques de los motores de los carros es super adherente y soporta alrededor de los 500 grados centigrados (un blower industrial a 600 grados no lo quema) sin siquiera alterar sus propiedades

no creo que esten muy interesados en ese producto por que cuesta alrededor de 1000 dolares la lata de 1 libra


----------



## ejtagle

mogolloelectro dijo:


> por ahora avanzando las pruebas del amplificador con los nucleos CS468060 y los mosfets irf640
> todo a en orden hasta ahora solo pude ensayar por pocos minutos y a bajo volumen (y ensaye de a un canal por vez) con respecto al inductor lo embobine con 19 espiras de alambre #14 y segun el inductometro ambas estan por debajo de los 33 micohenrios
> el unico problema es el offset en la salida que no le habia prestado atencion al comportamiento del parlante (mide 1.2v) que se me dio por ensayarlo con la polaridad invertida y ahi si escuche la diferencia
> por ahora voy a emplear el circuito offset instalandolo en la tarjeta tal cual la foto que aparece en el primer post
> y de paso adjunto unas imagenes aunque mal enfocadas pero ahi van
> ah el adhesivo que retiene los nucleos es un pegante epoxy especial de uso en aviacion es flexible como la silicona roja con la que sellan los empaques de los motores de los carros es super adherente y soporta alrededor de los 500 grados centigrados (un blower industrial a 600 grados no lo quema) sin siquiera alterar sus propiedades
> 
> no creo que esten muy interesados en ese producto por que cuesta alrededor de 1000 dolares la lata de 1 libra



Las fotos están muy bonitas. Muy buena idea la del disipador para el IR... el disipador para el lm311 no debería ser necesario. Es un integrado que no disipa potencia. Sí sería interesante un disipador para los transistorcitos del par diferencial. Podés comprarlos hechos (http://www.ebay.es/itm/LOT-OF-10-TO...Domain_186&hash=item4ac433b927#ht_3353wt_1344) o algo del estilo http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Heatsink-for-Small-Transistors/ , o podés fabricarlos en forma sencilla haciendo un hueco con una mecha de tal forma que quede bien ajustado. Luego lo pegás con epoxi... O la otra que es posible, es acostar el transistorcito y ponerle algo que presione la cara plana contra el disipador...


----------



## crazysound

Muy buena idea Eduardo, solo habría que rediseñar la placa para que queden los 4 tr uno al lado del otro para así acostarlos y presionarlos contra una placa de aluminio.

Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

Para el transistorsito, también pueden usar el MPSW92, capaz de soportar 1W de disipación. Igual podemos ajustar mas el level shifter para que baje un poco el calentamiento en esa etapa. Ya lo discutiremos el fin de semana...

Saludos al foro!


----------



## mogolloelectro

la idea del disipador para los transistores no es tan problematico (por lo menos para mi) por que aca en la empresa hay laminas de aluminio de distintos calibres y suficientes herramientas para hacer practicamente de todo


----------



## mogolloelectro

emmm estoy realizando pruebas de ajuste de offset y lo unico que obtengo es que suba a casi 2v pero hice un ensayo con la fuente oscilada para verificar si la fuente lineal era le del problema pero siguio igual
pero cuando desconecto cualquiera de las 2 mientras tenga carga en los condensadores el offset baja a .2v antes de descargarse por completo y apagarse
por ahora le quite el disipador del lm311 a ver como mejora por que por ahi estaba entrando interferncias e incluso hubo un momento que bajo a .9v
voy a seguir molestando el circuito de retroalimentacion y los condensadores de la entrada a ver que logro


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno ahora comparando el diagrama con mejoras que alguna vez estuvo en el primer post con el diagrama sugerido para modificaciones hay una ligera modificacion de la posicion del circuito conformado con el potenciometro de 50k y el condensador de 100 nf el cual consiste en que en uno esta conectado entre la resistencia de 22k y condensador de 330p y la resistencia de 820 ohms y en la otra estaentre la resistencia de 820 y la pata 2 del lm311
parece que si lo ubico en esa otra posicion de pronto si me ajuste el offset que por ahora en uno esta en 1.3v y en el otro 1.4v 
mientras me dedicare a seguir probando lo que pueda y a armar mi taladro de banco para bakelitas con brocas de .3 a .9 mm el cual apenas esta cogiendo forma


----------



## Tacatomon

La posición correcta del potenciometro de ajuste debe de ser así. http://bit.ly/12sVl94

Una disculpa por las PCB's por que en ellas estaba colocado de forma incorrecta. En la PCB original del primer mensaje, se puede colocar el Trimmer cortando la pequeña pista que va hacia el pin 2 del comparador y colocándolo ahí

Así lo hice varias veces en mis montajes y alcanzaba a regular un buen margen de Offset. Pero con el tiempo el ajuste variaba ya que la temperatura tienen a desestabilizar el pequeño balance que se hace.









Saludos!


----------



## mogolloelectro

hace un rato hice la prueba y aun abriendo todo el control (50k) solo logre bajarla a .7v en una y .6 en la otra salida
la consulta seria que se puede modifica para bajarla mas 
funcionara empleando un ajustable de 100k o modificando el valor del condensador que va en paralelo 
quedo atento a sus sugerencias


----------



## ejtagle

mogolloelectro dijo:


> hace un rato hice la prueba y aun abriendo todo el control (50k) solo logre bajarla a .7v en una y .6 en la otra salida
> la consulta seria que se puede modifica para bajarla mas
> funcionara empleando un ajustable de 100k o modificando el valor del condensador que va en paralelo
> quedo atento a sus sugerencias



Podés probar efectivamente con 100k en vez de 47k. Pero, tal como dice Tacatomón, no sé si vas a lograr que el offset se mantenga estable en el tiempo... Pero, podés probar...


----------



## mogolloelectro

y si hago la prueba y monto despues una resistencia con un valor aproximado al que me mida?
o eso no tiene que ver 
por ahora me parece que va todo por buen camino y me parece bien con la primera prueba que he colocado alto volumen el buen comportamiento de los irf640 y lo unico que note fue que la bobina se calento un poco mas rapido en menos tiempo (pero con los extractores de la carcaza no creo que haya tanto problema)
les quedo debiendo las fotos y un pequeño videoclip que pienso grabar al parlante con un poco mas de volumen


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpen amigos, no recuerdo en que parte leí que si este amplificador lo voy a usar solo para sub-woofer, se podía omitir un componente(s), pero no recuerdo en primera si es verdad ni en segundo que componente(s) son... Me podrían ayudar?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Disculpen amigos, no recuerdo en que parte leí que si este amplificador lo voy a usar solo para sub-woofer, se podía omitir un componente(s), pero no recuerdo en primera si es verdad ni en segundo que componente(s) son... Me podrían ayudar?
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


En este *NO *se omite nada, en los otros amplificadores Clase D que postéo ejtagle, se podía omitir la bobina de salida...


----------



## lfmaph

Puedo utilizar los FR105, por los UF4004


----------



## jesus123456789

Una pregunta? amlificador de que clase es D? y como se que es clase D? tiene generador de Wm? o es el DELTA sigma? les agradeceria si compartirian sus ideas gracias amigos


----------



## MemphisJr

Carnalito jesus123456789 creo que andas algo perdido leete esto:http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_electrónico


----------



## jesus123456789

jeje Gracias amigo empesare por leer ese articulo gracias


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno hace dias termine los ensayos y como resultado deje instalados un par de resistencias en serie con un condensador de 100nf (el conjunto de resistencias estan alrededor de los 90k ohms) en lugar de dejar el potenciometro dado a que no tenia espacio por debajo de la tarjeta (ahi ubique los 6 condensadores de 1 microfaradio que van en los voltajes)
quedo mas o menos en .5v pero a medida que aumenta el volumen el offset baja a casi .2v y asi se mantiene por ahora me quedo aca quieto con las pruebas por que no vale la pena llegar a dañar algo por lograr algo mejor solo me resta usar unos parlantes mas grandes y que sean full rango por que los que tengo se quedan cortos de potencia
y me he dado cuenta aunque creo que es culpa de los pobres parlantes que de milagro no han botado humo es que a cierto volumen se escucha el sonido con distorsion y he notado que los inductores calientan un poco mas pero eso de momento no me preocupa 
les quedo debiendo fotos y ya solo me queda quemar el microcontrolador que va en el pre digital que va a hacer parte del sistema y un pequeño receptor bluetooth belkin (la tarjeta sola y alimentado desde el mismo pre) a una de las entradas (esa es la ultima modificacion que le hare a la caja del amplificador siempre que vaya con el pre digital) por ahora eso es todo lo que puedo aportar


----------



## Tacatomon

El tema de la distorsión, a veces es por que estamos trabajando mas allá de los rieles de alimentación del amplificador o también puede ser causado por un problema en la etapa de potencia. ¿La distorsión la notas a alto nivel o en medio o bajo?

Por que, no estaría mal ver la señal de saluda con un osciloscopio y unas resistencias de carga, para ver a si realmente el amplificador distorsiona por que alcanza la máxima excursión de voltaje o por que hay algo mal con él.

Saludos!


----------



## mogolloelectro

por eso no estoy seguro por que no puedo apreciar el espectro de frecuencias con esos parlantes que tengo dado a que son solo para bajos entonces la distorion se nota mas en la voz que en el bajo (el cono queriendose salir de la araña que lo agarra) pero voy a ver como lo pruebo con mas calma


----------



## manujr

Hola, antes que nada agradecer a ejtagle y a todos los que habéis contribuido con vuestra experiencia en este hilo

Deciros que me estoy leyendo todo el hilo, voy por la pagina 40, pero tengo una duda, y como comprendereis no voy a leer todo demomento; si no, poco a poco

Hasta ahora voy por aquí






A falta de que me lleguen las resistencias mientras termino la bobina.






trenze 5 alambres awg 28, 0,321mm.  0.0804 mm de area * 5=0.402= awg 21 hasta ahí bien.
En la pagina de pronine pongo los datos y me da en turns per layer 42,14 y solo me entran 22 por capa. trenzo demasiao?¿que hago mal?





La proxima trenza la hare para que quede en awg11, que creo es la suya para la versión de 100Wrms/8ohm.

Espero respuesta...
Chao chao


----------



## manujr

Edito: Se me olvidaba




Que no le termino de cojer el punto al planchado

Saludos


----------



## aleosc

hola que tal necesito ayuda comense con el amplificador con el tl084 de maravilla muy potente y alimentándolo con 50 v por rama ni se calienta lo llegue a alimentar con 60v hay ya el calentamiento se nota pero no se quema el caso es que tengo varias placas trabajando pero un problema en común al llegar a 90 por ciento de la potencia en los agudos se escucha un chasquido o un pequeño crujido como cuando se escucha música comprimida abajo de 90kbps y se escucha en todas las placas que eh hecho pero también no en todas las reproducciones me hace  es poco pero si se nota pensé que era el circuito y comense con el de 200w con el lm ese no me funciono y construi el otro amplificado con el ir sin muchos problemas muy potente suena muy bien peeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrooo tiene el mismo problema si alguien le pasa lo mismo porfabor que me pase su experiencia saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

con que lo estas alimentando? (aunque presiento que es una fuente lineal) para poder ayudar por lo menos podrias subir fotos para contribuir en algo para verificar errores de montaje o componentes equivocados etc por lo demas parece que vas por buen camino en cuanto al funcionamiento del clase d


----------



## detrakx

Hola aleosc yo arme 2 ucd distintos que subio ejtagle. Y renegue mucho con el tema de las distorsiones y recortes ocasionados por las oscilaciones. Probe filtrado en la fuente, Filtrado en la etapa de potencia, Agrandaba la bobina, etc. Sin embargo apenas llegaba a la mitad de potencia empezaban los chasquidos, una clase de clip. (recorte de la señal). 

Primero controlaria que la fuente de energia tenga el filtrado suficiente y entregue potencia necesaria para la etapa de potencia.
Segundo controlar que los componentes sean tal cual describe el autor. (ajustar los valores correspondientes de los componentes segun la tension de alimentacion)
Tercero controlar bien que no halla NINGUN bucle de masa. 

Prueba conectar la fuente de energia directo a la etapa de potencia. (V+ / Masa / V- ) Y luego la masa del preamplificador (Pc,reproductor,mp3,etc) que utilices para enviar la señal de audio.  a la masa de entrada de la etapa de potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## manujr

lfmaph dijo:


> Puedo utilizar los FR105, por los UF4004



Yo no se mucho, el primero es de 250ns y el 4004 es de 50ns me parece que no te vale

Venga, 1saludo.


----------



## ejtagle

manujr dijo:


> Yo no se mucho, el primero es de 250ns y el 4004 es de 50ns me parece que no te vale
> 
> Venga, 1saludo.


Mínimo, necesitas diodos rápidos, con tiempo de conmutación del orden de 50ns o mejor. Un sustituto muy bueno del uf4004 es el mur120...


----------



## pedro yamarte

aleosc dijo:


> hola que tal necesito ayuda comense con el amplificador con el tl084 de maravilla muy potente y alimentándolo con 50 v por rama ni se calienta lo llegue a alimentar con 60v hay ya el calentamiento se nota pero no se quema el caso es que tengo varias placas trabajando pero un problema en común al llegar a 90 por ciento de la potencia en los agudos se escucha un chasquido o un pequeño crujido como cuando se escucha música comprimida abajo de 90kbps y se escucha en todas las placas que eh hecho pero también no en todas las reproducciones me hace  es poco pero si se nota pensé que era el circuito y comense con el de 200w con el lm ese no me funciono y  construi el otro amplificado con el ir sin muchos problemas muy potente suena muy bien peeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrooo tiene el mismo problema si alguien le pasa lo mismo porfabor que me pase su experiencia saludos



Hola aleosc te cuento que he hecho 3 placas y a estas le he tenido que adicional condensadores de los verdes que se encuentran en cualquier placa  de 104 k 100v los he puesto en la regulacion de 3 voltios, en los 12v y en los condesadores de la fuente y tambien he agregado un potenciometro de 100k en la entrada de senal como dijo un companero no me acuerdo de quien que insistio  bastante para corregir ese problema y me ha funcionado bien has estas correcciones y nos comentas gracias....


----------



## 5000

Una gran  gran disculpa si mi pregunta esta fuera de lugar, pero se me vino a la  mente. ¿ sera posible usar este amplificador como etapa de potencia para un driver para motor de Corriente Alterna??


----------



## ejtagle

5000 dijo:


> Una gran  gran disculpa si mi pregunta esta fuera de lugar, pero se me vino a la  mente. ¿ sera posible usar este amplificador como etapa de potencia para un driver para motor de Corriente Alterna??



Si se podría, pero, no vale la pena... un motor de alterna , como es una inductancia de por sí, no necesita algo tan elaborado como este ampli para funcionar. La versión con el tl084 sería más apropiada, y habría que adaptarlo para que opere con más tensión. Hubo en el foro una versión mixta entre la versión original del tl084 y ésta de este hilo, que talvez fuera el ideal para modificar...


----------



## jesus herney

Hola amigos del foro, despues de muchos dias de ausensia en este hilo, hoy regreso nuevamente para comentar mi experiencia con la vercion 3.6 de tacatomon y ratmayor. bueno arme todo hayer y hoy ise las pruebas, conecte todo y nada no arranco cero activiadad, reviasndo el esquema original encontre que en la vercion nuava omitieron R7 y R11 coloque por la parte de abajo estas resistencias y listo funciono. R11 es de 470 ohm sin esta resistencia el ampli no enciende,  R7 es de 820 ohm  sin esta resistencia distorciona el sonido no se si alos demas les haya  ocurrido lo mismo, pero bien coloque rsistencias por debajo tipo smd para que me quede mas estetico.
en cuanto al circuito que agregaron para eliminar el famoso «pop» funciono alprincipio despues de algunas horas aparecio nuevamente pero muy bajito demaciado bajito pero creo que se deve a un pre que le adicione y como que no le gusto mucho, así como lo tengo funciona igual que el origuinal. Esta vercion me parece un poco mas facil de armar que la de el injeniero jtagle sobre todo para los que ya la vista nos empiesa a fallar, pero si quieren ahorar espacio armen la origuinal para mi las dos funciona perfectamente.  
mañana le dedicare mas tiempo con el tema del osffet y vere que pre le acomodo estaba pensando incluso meterla dentro de la caja de mi atx biejita que tengo para escuchar musica, nose ya vere y les comento


----------



## Delphos

Tacatomon dijo:


> Vaya, que mala pasada haz tenido compañero. Me temo que los problemas son con la PCB y el circuito de encendido retardado.
> 
> Hemos eliminado las PCB que diseñamos y serán puestas a evaluación antes de salir al tema. Sé que desde el principio, debió haber de haber sido así, pero la confianza juega malas pasadas. Al basarse enteramente en el amplificador original no debería haber problemas, pero al no evaluar el sistema agregado puede que haya problemas con el delicado sistema oscilación del amplificador.
> 
> *Todas las PCB que se han han hecho de mi parte y de Ratmayor, quedan Vetadas hasta nuevo aviso.* La PCB original sigue en el primer mensaje y algunas a lo largo del tema, como la del Compañero Viruz y Nuk.
> 
> Una Disculpa a todos.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PS: Su Majestad, Le recomiendo que ya no siga soldando esas PCB's. Mejor ponga pausa y espere un poco.



No se si siga vigente esta recomendación de tacatomon....
Lo comento por el compañero Jesús Henri que armo la ver. 3.6...

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Jesus Herney logró localizar el problema. Esas PCB's están con errores de diseños y no se recomiendan para armar.

Y si, esas PC's están vetadas. No se recomiendan para ensamblar. Por el momento, sigan usando la PCB Original o sus propios Diseños. En lo que Taca & Rat Inc. hacen el trabajo completo... XD

Saludos al foro!


----------



## jesus herney

Bueno no habia leido bien algunos menajes sino que unos dias atras descargue el pdf y esta semana me dio por hacer el monatje, detodos modos el bichito sigue vivo hoy ajuste el ossfet a menos de 60mv, claro que apenas lo estoy alimentando con +/- 35 vol creo que con 70vol se incremenatra una tres veses mas, ya armado ni modo lo tendre para ceguir experimentando, hoy le di bastante volumen y se nota algo de distorcion.
saludos atodos y muchas gracias por seguir trabajando en el foro.

el amigo virus59subio su pbc para compartila en el foro? no la encuentro.


----------



## SERGIOD

Tacatomon dijo:


> Jesus Herney logró localizar el problema. Esas PCB's están con errores de diseños y no se recomiendan para armar.
> 
> Y si, esas PC's están vetadas. No se recomiendan para ensamblar. Por el momento, sigan usando la PCB Original o sus propios Diseños. En lo que Taca & Rat Inc. hacen el trabajo completo... XD
> 
> Saludos al foro!



Entonces solo sirve la pcb original por así decirlo y las demás ninguna funciona


----------



## Tacatomon

Exacto, ninguna de las PC's que se hicieron funciona. Todas tienen el mismo error de diseño.

Las PCB's que vayan saliendo correctamente para armar, aparecerán al inicio del tema. Si no ven alguna PCB ahí, es por que no se ha subido y/o probado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Exacto, ninguna de las PC's que se hicieron funciona. Todas tienen el mismo error de diseño.


Pregunto:
Por que no usan un software para diseño de PCB que sea BUENO? Uno que les permita pasar del esquemático al PCB para que no aparezcan errores de pistas mal conectadas o componentes que faltan. Lo digo por experiencia... por que esos errores son típicos de usar un soft para PCB pero teniendo el esquema en una hoja de papel....


----------



## Tacatomon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pregunto:
> Por que no usan un software para diseño de PCB que sea BUENO? Uno que les permita pasar del esquemático al PCB para que no aparezcan errores de pistas mal conectadas o componentes que faltan. Lo digo por experiencia... por que esos errores son típicos de usar un soft para PCB pero teniendo el esquema en una hoja de papel....



Justo en el mes pasado empecé a ver las virtudes de lo que mencionas: Usar un programa de diseño que inmediatamente después de hacer el esquemático el mismo programa mande la PCB a trabajar.

Obviamente, el programa no lo hace todo. Hay que colocar los componentes en su lugar pero la ventaja es clara tal como lo dices. El margen de error se reduce bastante.

Don Rat ya debe de saber esto... Pero le encanta hacerla de Drama . Por falta de tiempo yo no he avanzado casi nada y los prototipos se han quedado en eso: Prototipos, ya que mis prioridades han cambiado, no planeo en estos próximos meses tratar de probar alguna PCB que salga a flote... En fin. Ya encontraré el tiempo y la manera.

Saludos!


----------



## ialvega

bueno pero les digo algo hay que tener un poco de compación (disculpas a las personas que se sientan ofendidas por esto) con las personas que han gastado tiempo y dinero para armar esta etapa yo propongo algo a las personas que tienen el diagrama esquemático bueno, si quieren me lo envían y yo tratare de realizar el pcb. los programas que tengo son Altium, sprinlayout, entre otros asi que en una semana se los tengo listo bueno si me lo permiten.

atte,
Ialvega


----------



## joryds

Tacatomon dijo:


> Justo en el mes pasado empecé a ver las virtudes de lo que mencionas: Usar un programa de diseño que inmediatamente después de hacer el esquemático el mismo programa mande la PCB a trabajar.



hola Tacatomon, te recomiendo el programa de diseño Altium Designer 2013 versión 13.3.4, con esta herramienta vas a tener una completa sincronizacion del esquemático y el PCB.

en la imagen se obsserva la vista 3D para hacernos una idea de como va a quedar el prototipo final.

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Justo en el mes pasado empecé a ver las virtudes de lo que mencionas: Usar un programa de diseño que inmediatamente después de hacer el esquemático el mismo programa mande la PCB a trabajar.
> Obviamente, el programa no lo hace todo. Hay que colocar los componentes en su lugar pero la ventaja es clara tal como lo dices. El margen de error se reduce bastante.


Es que es así, Tacato .
Vos sabés que yo uso el KiCad (que es libre y MUY bueno), pero la mayoría de los programas para diseño de PCB soportan generar un esquemático y a partir de él, generar el *ratnest *(JUA!!!! bueno para rat -mayor... ) que te vincula todas las conexiones a todos los componentes, y luego no podés rutear equivocado, a menos que te equivoques en el esquemático. Yo sé que al principio cuesta un poco acostumbrarse a esta técnica de trabajo, pero te garantizo que una vez que la adquieres, NUNCA JAMAS la vas a dejar .
Esta técnica yo la usaba (muy antiguamente  ) con el OrCad mas el Tango PCB, pero ahora hago lo mismo con el KiCad y no es que se reduzca el margen de error.... es que directamente NO EXISTE margen de error si tenés bien el equemático.

PD: EL KiCad te hace el auto-place de los componentes en forma completamente automática (no muy recomendable para este tipo de PCB) o mitad manual y mitad automática, que es la que yo normalmente uso aunque no zafo de tener que acomodar las cosas. También tiene un par de auto-routers, pero nunca los recomiendo para PCBs mayoritariamente analógicos como los de los amplificadores.


----------



## Ratmayor

El Express PCB puede generar el PCB a partir del esquemático, pero el momento de diseñar el PCB no tenía el esquemático sino en PDF, tenía multiples interrupciones del servicio electrico, dolores de cabeza por el trabajo y en fin toda clase de sabotaje, en estos momentos tanto tacato como este servidor andamos en otras prioridades, pero no nos hemos olvidado del proyecto y de sus mejoras, en cuanto estemos más desocupados retomaremos el nuevo diseño... 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que es así, Tacato .
> Vos sabés que yo uso el KiCad (que es libre y MUY bueno), pero la mayoría de los programas para diseño de PCB soportan generar un esquemático y a partir de él, generar el *ratnest *(JUA!!!! bueno para rat -mayor... ) que te vincula todas las conexiones a todos los componentes, y luego no podés rutear equivocado, a menos que te equivoques en el esquemático. Yo sé que al principio cuesta un poco acostumbrarse a esta técnica de trabajo, pero te garantizo que una vez que la adquieres, NUNCA JAMAS la vas a dejar .
> Esta técnica yo la usaba (muy antiguamente  ) con el OrCad mas el Tango PCB, pero ahora hago lo mismo con el KiCad y no es que se reduzca el margen de error.... es que directamente NO EXISTE margen de error si tenés bien el equemático.
> 
> PD: EL KiCad te hace el auto-place de los componentes en forma completamente automática (no muy recomendable para este tipo de PCB) o mitad manual y mitad automática, que es la que yo normalmente uso aunque no zafo de tener que acomodar las cosas. También tiene un par de auto-routers, pero nunca los recomiendo para PCBs mayoritariamente analógicos como los de los amplificadores.


Bueno, lo descargaré a ver, pero solo por lo de *ratnest *

Saludos...


----------



## SERGIOD

Y que dicen del Eagle tiene auto-ruteo y es muy bueno


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo creo que opciones para Diseñar la PCB no hacen falta...

El tema es *Saber* diseñar la PCB para este amplificador.
Como saben, este amplificador no funciona de igual manera que un Amplificador Clase AB. Requiere de técnicas de ruteo muy buenas para minimizar problemas y deficiencias de funcionamiento.
Ya el Ing. Tagle ha dicho que la forma ideal de hacer la PCB es que fuese de doble cara, tal como los diseños comerciales profesionales, pero al mismo tiempo que hacemos algo así mucha gente pierde acceso a elaborar este maravillos amplificador.

Desde el principio, mi idea fue tan solo expandir las lineas de potencia en la PCB original, ya que se podría decir que es la única deficiencia de ésta. Y debo decir que es necesaria, ya que muchos de los interesados en el montaje del amplificador, ansían mas que 200W. Y para eso, se requiere una PCB grande y más versátil a la hora del montaje.

A estas alturas, Ratmayor ha estado trabajando con los sistemas de protección del amplificador y hemos investigado por un método de control automático del Offset. Pero todo esto requiere tiempo para probarse, ya que se necesita invertir tanto dinero como tiempo en el prototipo. Cuando estén las primeras versiones del diagrama final, se las haremos saber acá en el tema. Ya luego veremos por un buen diseño de PCB.

Repito, al no ser un amplificador común, se complica bastante el tiempo de pruebas, ya que cuando normalmente un Clase AB lo arreglas y ajustas fácilmente con un multímetro Chino, un Clase D no puedes mirarlo sin Un Osciloscopio de por medio.

Todo esto que se hace, se hace para la comunidad y nada más. Así que, esperamos seguir trabajando de a poco para poder llegar a ver el amplificador en todo su esplendor.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## ejtagle

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo creo que opciones para Diseñar la PCB no hacen falta...
> 
> El tema es *Saber* diseñar la PCB para este amplificador.
> Como saben, este amplificador no funciona de igual manera que un Amplificador Clase AB. Requiere de técnicas de ruteo muy buenas para minimizar problemas y deficiencias de funcionamiento.
> Ya el Ing. Tagle ha dicho que la forma ideal de hacer la PCB es que fuese de doble cara, tal como los diseños comerciales profesionales, pero al mismo tiempo que hacemos algo así mucha gente pierde acceso a elaborar este maravillos amplificador.
> 
> Desde el principio, mi idea fue tan solo expandir las lineas de potencia en la PCB original, ya que se podría decir que es la única deficiencia de ésta. Y debo decir que es necesaria, ya que muchos de los interesados en el montaje del amplificador, ansían mas que 200W. Y para eso, se requiere una PCB grande y más versátil a la hora del montaje.
> 
> A estas alturas, Ratmayor ha estado trabajando con los sistemas de protección del amplificador y hemos investigado por un método de control automático del Offset. Pero todo esto requiere tiempo para probarse, ya que se necesita invertir tanto dinero como tiempo en el prototipo. Cuando estén las primeras versiones del diagrama final, se las haremos saber acá en el tema. Ya luego veremos por un buen diseño de PCB.
> 
> Repito, al no ser un amplificador común, se complica bastante el tiempo de pruebas, ya que cuando normalmente un Clase AB lo arreglas y ajustas fácilmente con un multímetro Chino, un Clase D no puedes mirarlo sin Un Osciloscopio de por medio.
> 
> Todo esto que se hace, se hace para la comunidad y nada más. Así que, esperamos seguir trabajando de a poco para poder llegar a ver el amplificador en todo su esplendor.
> 
> Saludos al foro!



Tenés toda la razón, Tacatomón... El problema de los amplis clase D, es que requieren una mezcla de técnicas de diseño para alta potencia , y para RF, ya que acá estamos trabajando con frecuencias del orden de 200khz, pero las armónicas superan con creces esa frecuencia base... y con corrientes grandes. Eso complica el ruteo y lo hace más crítico de lo normal. Usar placa doble faz tiene como ventajas poder usar un lado de pantalla para aislar el ruido, y a la vez, suprimir la inductancia parásita donde no se la requiera... y con cuidado, reforzar las pistas también... Pero, requiere tiempo y paciencia el diseño... Para que se den una idea, las placas de estos amplis me llevaron 1 semana de diseño cada una, dedicándoles unas 8 horas diarias... El diseño fue hecho con Altium, como sugiere js, porque es el programa más flexible que he encontrado en diseño multifaz... Pero, el precio es que ese programa es de los más complejos que he usado alguna vez... enfin, no es la única opción.
Hay que encontrar un equilibrio entre complejidad de armado, de aprovisionamiento de componentes, de facilidad de reproducción de la placa, etc, etc... y no es sencillo realmente.. :S

Saludos!


----------



## jesus herney

si el diseño es muy fundamental en estos amplis clase d en la vercion 3.6 pude notar mucho mas el efecto de lluvia, y creo que se devio al trayecto muy largo que tenia la ruta de done se tomaba la señal de ralimetacion, notese en la vercion origuinal la ruta es supremamente corta, para el proximo diseño se deveria tener encuenta este punto


----------



## Tacatomon

Al hacer la PCB mas grande, Si o Si necesita ser de Doble Cara... Se aumenta mucho las zonas que emiten EMI y también las que reciben, como la delicada Re-alimentación.
Anota esto @Ratmayor.

(Suspiro grande)

...

Bueno, ya veremos cuando tengamos avances en el diagrama final.


----------



## alberto009a

Buenas noches! He estado revisando el post, voy en la pagina 240, pero me gano la curiosidad y recién he visto que ya existe una versión 3.7???
Podrían indicarme que numero de post es?
Por lo demás, prometo ir leyendo para descubrir los cambios por mi mismo.
Gracias!



Una cosa mas! desde otro foro, me arme otra versión UcD también de ejtagle, el amplificador va de perlas, lo alimento con una ATX modificada, modificación que el mismo ejtagle tuvo a bien sugerir.
El problema radica en que cuando conecto el amplificador a mi celular, el celular queda completamente bloqueado del touch screen, apenas desconecto el amplificador, se restablece l funcionalidad del toucscreen.
Se que el problema es influido por la fuente, ya que hace poco lo alimente con una fuente lineal y no me sucedió esto. Alguna sugerencia?
Se que esto es un completo Offtopic, asi que de antemano pido disculpas al moderador y si posible, pido que se mueva al lugar adecuado. Gracias.


----------



## djwash

Por el momento se recomienda que armen la version original, Taca lo dijo por aqui:



Tacatomon dijo:


> Jesus Herney logró localizar el problema. Esas PCB's están con errores de diseños y no se recomiendan para armar.
> 
> Y si, esas PC's están vetadas. No se recomiendan para ensamblar. Por el momento, sigan usando la PCB Original o sus propios Diseños. En lo que Taca & Rat Inc. hacen el trabajo completo... XD
> 
> Saludos al foro!



Y el tema que se te bloquea el celular, se puede deber a EMI prodicida por el amplificador o como bien dices la fuente, a mi me paso lo mismo con la PC, pero un tanto diferente, conectada al ampli no habia problema, pero cuando yo tocaba el mouse y el ampli al mismo tiempo se congelaba la PC, al soltarlo seguia como si nada, bastante raro y eso que usaba fuente lineal...

Te recomiendo que analices el tema de bucles de masa, blindaje, y puesta a tierra.


----------



## yaniel

amigo soy nuevo *h*e *h*echo este ampli y cuando le doy volumen *h*a*c*e raro la corneta y el sonido es ex*c*elente*,* no se de don*d*e *v*iene*,* esta *h*echo justo como el diagrama.





Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Este amplificador es exelente!
> 
> Les comento que ya mi amplificador trabaja mejor, aca estan la foto de como quedó:
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img90/101/foto0212.jpg
> 
> Acá muestro las bobinas con las que he hecho pruebas, la grande es con la que mejor me ha trabajado, el solenoide fué la primera que usé pero con esa aparecia humm en la salida, luego intenté con el toroide pequeño, pero se me calentaban los transistores, y pues con la grande no hay ruido en la salida y los mosfet solo entibian, la bobina tampoco calienta nada de nada, las pruebas las hice con un par de 12", resultado: buen medio y buenos graves (aun no he probado frecuencias altas).
> 
> No me pregunten que calculo usé para la bobina porque la hice al tanteo ya que no poseo ningun dato del toroide de polvo de hierro, aunque pienso medirla con un inductometro para ver de cuanto quedó.
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img90/636/foto0213.jpg
> 
> Lo unico que noté es que cuando lo probaba con graves al subirle bastante volumen los parlantes me hacian un ruido extraño, esto solo a altos volumenes, aunque tal vez sea por el recorte o clipping .
> 
> Me tomé el atrevimiento de alimentar la fuente de corriente a través de una fuente con resistencia + zener de 15V y la disipacion de calor de los transistores asociados se redujo considerablemente. Lo hice porque pienso alimentarlo con la fuente de mi amplificador de graves de +-95Vdc y si se calientan con +-50V mucho mas con +-95v y sinceramente me preocupa que me deje tirado a la mitad de un baile.
> 
> Les comento que comencé un nuevo diseño de un PCB para alta potencia (respetando las normas del diseño original) ya que en el PCB original hay resistencias que por su gran tamaño no encajarían,  cuando lo termine lo compartiré con ustedes para que le den el visto bueno y dejarlo a disposicion de todo el foro.
> 
> Por lo demás, muy buen amplificador, de nuevo gracias al Ingeniero Eduardo por compartirlo  y a todos los amigos que comentaron
> 
> Saludos
> *
> "Creo que ya es hora de ir dejando a un lado las etapas lineales"
> *



amigo a mi también me *h*a*c*e raro cuando le doy volumen, que podrá ser? El audio es muy lindo, solo que con gra*v*es no me suena bien, aparece ese defecto.


----------



## ejtagle

yaniel dijo:


> amigo soy nuevo *h*e *h*echo este ampli y cuando le doy volumen *h*a*c*e raro la corneta y el sonido es ex*c*elente*,* no se de don*d*e *v*iene*,* esta *h*echo justo como el diagrama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amigo a mi también me *h*a*c*e raro cuando le doy volumen, que podrá ser? El audio es muy lindo, solo que con gra*v*es no me suena bien, aparece ese defecto.



Eso son problemas de fuente... Está cayendo casi seguro la tensión ...


----------



## yaniel

buenas amigo el ampli no deja de sonar bien solo que cuando le pongo grabes suena con un sonido detrás de la música la fuente era de un ampli yamaha tiene por rama 60v con una corriente de 15a los filtros son de 1000mf por 100v  el inductor podría estar asiendo este efecto


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigo Yaniel, 1000 mf. se me hace poco filtraje, dependiendo de la potencia de tu ampli, esto podria ser el problema, ya que con bajos demanda mas corriente, generalmente como minimo le pones filtros de 4700 mf.

Saludos


----------



## yaniel

Delphos dijo:


> Hola amigo Yaniel, 1000 mf. se me hace poco filtraje, dependiendo de la potencia de tu ampli, esto podria ser el problema, ya que con bajos demanda mas corriente, generalmente como minimo le pones filtros de 4700 mf.
> 
> Saludos



disculparme amigo me equivoque el valor que estoy usando es 10 000 mf





			
				yaniel dijo:
			
		

> disculparme amigo me equivoque el valor que estoy usando es 10 000 mf


tengo la duda con el inductor no lo estoy asiendo correctamente debido a que no tengo la herramienta para medirlo use uno de un ampli de carros clase d pero no se su valor y ase lo mismo esta bobina puede estar asiendo la falla en el audio con volumen fuerte es el los grabes nada mas


----------



## idem258

Buenaas tardes señores... ahora los molesto para consultar lo siguiente:
Cuando recien enciendo el ampli, este capta una emisora de AM y se escucha mmuy claro en el Su woofer. Como logro elminar este problema?
Pienso ademas que como la placa la tengo aun sin colocar en algun gabinete y el cable que sale desde la pc y va hasta el ampli es largo; casi 2 mt, supongo que acturá como antena no? ahhhhh... cuando quito el plug de la pc, se oye un zumbido muy fuerte en el parlante.


----------



## Tacatomon

yaniel dijo:


> disculparme amigo me equivoque el valor que estoy usando es 10 000 mf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tengo la duda con el inductor no lo estoy asiendo correctamente debido a que no tengo la herramienta para medirlo use uno de un ampli de carros clase d pero no se su valor y ase lo mismo esta bobina puede estar asiendo la falla en el audio con volumen fuerte es el los grabes nada mas



¿Fotos de la Bobina?



idem258 dijo:


> Buenaas tardes señores... ahora los molesto para consultar lo siguiente:
> Cuando recien enciendo el ampli, este capta una emisora de AM y se escucha mmuy claro en el Su woofer. Como logro elminar este problema?
> Pienso ademas que como la placa la tengo aun sin colocar en algun gabinete y el cable que sale desde la pc y va hasta el ampli es largo; casi 2 mt, supongo que acturá como antena no? ahhhhh... cuando quito el plug de la pc, se oye un zumbido muy fuerte en el parlante.



¿Estás usando un Preamplificador a la entrada del Amplificador?


----------



## yaniel

ejtagle dijo:


> Eso son problemas de fuente... Está cayendo casi seguro la tensión ...



buenas amigos ejtagle cuando me dieses que tengo problemas de caída de tencion es por la falta de amperios del trasfor cuanto es lo mínimo de aperes con que trabaja el ampli e leído que trabaja con barios  voltaje  por rama pero la corriente no se debe variar voy a probar con otra fuente de mas corriente y les cuento


----------



## idem258

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Fotos de la Bobina?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Estás usando un Preamplificador a la entrada del Amplificador?



Hola Tacato, no estoy usando pre por que la salida del PC me da los bajos, saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Necesitas acoplar entre la entrada del amplificador y la fuente de sonido, un preamplificador. Asegurar una Baja Impedancia a la entrada del ampli para que no tengas problemas de interferencias.


----------



## djwash

Tacatomon dijo:


> Necesitas acoplar entre la entrada del amplificador y la fuente de sonido, un preamplificador. Asegurar una Baja Impedancia a la entrada del ampli para que no tengas problemas de interferencias.



Ademas, no conectar estos proyectos directamente a la salida de audio de la PC. Una vez recuerdo que voló por el aire un MP3 (70V por la salida de auriculares del pobre aparatito), imaginate si pasa algo con la PC, y si es notebook ...


----------



## idem258

._. es una tarjeta de sonido, ok, hare un pre para pppponer antes... Alguno que recomienden? tiene que ser para bajos... Recuerdo que por ahi alguien puso alguno... Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

idem258 dijo:


> ._. es una tarjeta de sonido, ok, hare un pre para pppponer antes... Alguno que recomienden? tiene que ser para bajos... Recuerdo que por ahi alguien puso alguno... Saludos y muchas gracias



Busca el Bass Extensión de Elektor.

Saludos!


----------



## rubenchaco

Hola a todos, felicito a Ejtagle por el proyecto, para los que están mas avanzados en modulación por ancho de pulso  quisiera preguntarles que posibilidades le ven a usar una fuente de pc como amplificador de audio ya que la misma se esta usando como modulador en equipos de tx en 40 metros con muy buenos resultados, modificándola para tal fin. El circuito seria este: http://www.lu8jb.com.ar/Catang_Fuen_PC.htm  . Las modificaciones para amplificador de audio serian muy similares a ese circuito, no aria falta fuente de alimentación y tendríamos un trafo a la salida que nos protegería los parlantes ante cualquier desperfecto. Demasiado prometedor?, puede ser, pero entre todos a lo mejor sale un amplificador .


----------



## Tacatomon

Uh, Después de una temporada trabajando en un entorno mas "Pro", regresó el primer UCD que realicé (Finales del 2009). Obviamente, está totalmente dañado.

Las pistas de la PCB se volatilizaron... Bastante corriente maneja esa fuente. Ya sea que lo hayan conectado mal, o algún Peak Musical a 4Ohms terminó cortando y quemando toda la etapa de salida... Ya que ésta es la principal deficiencia de la PCB Original al manejar *Alta Potencia*. Me sorprende bastante que se haya desempeñado excelente como amplificador Monofónico.

































El transformador tiene una capacidad de 1200W y una tensión rectificada de 90V.

Saludos al foro!

PS: El dueño lo llevó antes con un técnico, éste le dijo: "Está grande el transmisor FM"
-No es un transmisor, es un Amplificador de audio, se acaba de dañar
-Mmm, No sé exactamente que es, no puedo repararlo..


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Tacatomon dijo:


> PS: El dueño lo llevó antes con un técnico, éste le dijo: "Está bueno el transmisor FM"
> -No es un transmisor, es un Amplificador de audio, se acaba de dañar
> -Mmm, No sé exactamente que es, no puedo repararlo..



Y si le hubieran dicho la potencia que tiraba.... se hubiera reido tanto 
No conocen la magia de forosdeelectronica.com

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## jesus herney

Hola amigos del foro en estos dias estube armando una replica del pcb que que subio el amigo virus 59, la verdad es que este diseño conserva casi todo el ruteo de la vercion  original, arme dos placas y las estoy laimentando con el mismo trafo pero con fuentes separadas (cada una con su rectificaon). Asta el momento he armado tres amplis en vercion estereo y este asido el que menos lio me dio con los ruidos, en los otros motajes los limente con una sola fuente y siempre esto me genero ruidos que me costaron mudhos dias de trabajo para que me ande en estereo, tambien arme un protector de parlantes y retardo con el ic upc1237 el circuito funciona bastante bien para etapas de asta 400vatios y creo que asta más.
R4 y R12 que son de 27 ohnm las he bajado a 10 ohnm mejorando un poco la potencia y sin que los mosfet se calinenten mas de lo normal incluso lo he trabajado con paralantes de 4 ohnm sin que queme lo estoy alimentando con una tención +/-40vc. ahora tengo inductometro
dejo algunas fotos.


----------



## eusebio pacheco

hola compañero donde conseguiste acá en Colombia el inductometro,muchas gracias muy buen diseño el de este amplificador saludos


----------



## mono pibe

​


eusebio pacheco dijo:


> hola compañero donde conseguiste acá en Colombia el inductometro,muchas gracias muy buen diseño el de este amplificador saludos



saludos amigos .te toca diseñarlo, mijo porque para esta sona no lo venden,depronto en bogota,,suerte


----------



## eusebio pacheco

bueno la verdad compañero la pregunta era dirijida  al compañero jesus, pues todos   estamos  en este foro para poder aprender unos de los otros no se hablo de desir  te toca diseñarlo pues hay cosas que tods podemos hacer en grupo y si hay uno que pueda agregar ese pequeño grano de arena, es bienvenido a este foro eso  eslo  que esta en la paguina de entrada. bueno.  en fin si  algun compañero  ha tenido la suerte de poder conseguirlo  aqui en  colombia  o lo ha armado  pues seria bueno  saber si  puede, pues creo que hay  que preguntar de esa manera, compartir la informacion seria bueno para todos los compañeros que aun no tenemos este aparato. podamos usarlo  gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

eusebio pacheco dijo:


> bueno la verdad compañero la pregunta era dirijida  al compañero jesus, pues todos   estamos  en este foro para poder aprender unos de los otros no se hablo de desir  te toca diseñarlo pues hay cosas que tods podemos hacer en grupo y si hay uno que pueda agregar ese pequeño grano de arena, es bienvenido a este foro eso  eslo  que esta en la paguina de entrada. bueno.  en fin si  algun compañero  ha tenido la suerte de poder conseguirlo  aqui en  colombia  o lo ha armado  pues seria bueno  saber si  puede, pues creo que hay  que preguntar de esa manera, compartir la informacion seria bueno para todos los compañeros que aun no tenemos este aparato. podamos usarlo  gracias



Acá está todo un tema relacionado con la fabricación de Inductómetros DIY: http://bit.ly/17pCLU2

Saludos!!!

PS: Por favor, tratemos de no desvirtuar el tema. Dudas con el Inductómetro en su respectivo lugar.


----------



## ejtagle

rubenchaco dijo:


> Hola a todos, felicito a Ejtagle por el proyecto, para los que están mas avanzados en modulación por ancho de pulso  quisiera preguntarles que posibilidades le ven a usar una fuente de pc como amplificador de audio ya que la misma se esta usando como modulador en equipos de tx en 40 metros con muy buenos resultados, modificándola para tal fin. El circuito seria este: http://www.lu8jb.com.ar/Catang_Fuen_PC.htm  . Las modificaciones para amplificador de audio serian muy similares a ese circuito, no aria falta fuente de alimentación y tendríamos un trafo a la salida que nos protegería los parlantes ante cualquier desperfecto. Demasiado prometedor?, puede ser, pero entre todos a lo mejor sale un amplificador .



Es un modulador AM con B+ variable... La teoría por detrás no es compleja... Un oscilador de RF "senoidal", que cuando se le varía la tensiónde alimentación, varía la amplitud de la senoidal... Dudo que sea de alta fidelidad el resultado, pero, en el caso de 40metros, eso no es necesario, ya que mayormente es voz lo que se transmite, y con 8khz de ancho de banda, y distorsiones del 1% sobra...

Pero está muy lejos de ser aceptable para audio... Y un modulador con el tl494 está lejos de ser de baja distorsión...


----------



## rubenchaco

Gracias Ejtagle por la aclaración, no sabia que el tl494 producía alta distorsión, lo escuche en 40 metros y parecía muy bueno, claro que en AM es otra cosa no. De todos modos me gusto el concepto de que no tiene fuente de alimentación y el transformador de salida a 200kz seria muy pequeño, además en el caso que hubiera algún desperfecto este nos protegería los parlantes, se lo podría embobinar con distintas derivaciones para 8, 4 y 2ohm para una correcta adaptación de impedancias. Yo no descartaría del todo ese circuito, probaría con otro integrado de menor distorsión o el que estas usando en tu amplificador, es simplemente una idea nada mas.

http://geekcircuits.com/2010/07/class-d-amp-using-tl494-dc-to-dc-converter-chip-2/
Distorsión según osciloscopio, no es para pelear, es para compartir, debatir e intercambiar ideas. Agradezco a Ejtagle por el aporte.




[Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos]


----------



## Tacatomon

Bueno, con la novedad de que se ha reparado la tarjeta que anteriormente mostré dañada.





















Aunque esta vez, el estaño fue muuuuuy generoso para no volver a tener esos problemas de "Pistas Desaparecidas" 

Cabe señalar que salío muy económica la rehabiliación de este Amplificador. Siendo capaz de proporcionar 1kW de salida donde está, los costos de los Semiconductores que se dañaron ronda los $20USD. Realmente Increíble. 

Saludos al foro!!!

PS: Esta PCB no tiene nada de especial. En escencia es la original solo que con las pistas de potencia más grandes. Estamos trabajando en la PCB final y pronto tendrán noticias de ella.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Tacatomon, donde conseguiste esos mosfets? Son mejores que los irfp250? Te pregunto porque solo consigo esos.

Saludos...


----------



## jesus herney

para Eusebio pacheco, perdona por no poder responder atiempo mira ese inductometro lo encargue a Bogota en digital japan es un poco caro pero de mucha hutilidad, es un uni-t ut603.

tacato ahora si te quedaron bien reforzadas esas pista como para que dure muchos años mas.
un saludo a todos.


----------



## Tacatomon

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon, donde conseguiste esos mosfets? Son mejores que los irfp250? Te pregunto porque solo consigo esos.
> 
> Saludos...



Los encargo de USA a traves de distribuidores oficiales como Newark/Element14 o Mouser. Otros que los trabajan son Digikey, Arrow, etc... Ese Fet tiene menos carga de Gate que un IRFP250 y mucho mejores parámetros de conmutación. En resumen, es más ligero de manejar para el IRS2110.

Los IRFP250 van bien para los montajes de prueba, pero para amplificadores con un fin determinado o de uso más continuo no los recomiendo, ni mucho menos para voltajes que ronden los 85V.

Para voltajes de no mas de 100V, van excelentes los IRFB/IRFP4229. Para voltajes de menos que 80V, van soberbios los IRFB4227.

Gracias jesus herney. En definitiva quedó excelente.

Aún a estas alturas de conocer el amplificador, me sorprenden muchisimo la fidelidad de sonido que tiene. Así a oído es completamente excelente. A través del amplificador y de los altavoces se pueden distinguir las pérdidas de compresión en un MP3 a 192KB/s contra la misma canción en FLAC. Realmente cada que pruebo este amplificador, temo encontrarme con alguna distorción, pero es un hecho: Si no es Hi-Fi está muuuuy cerca de serlo. 





















Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## jlaudio

muy interesante el foro, creo que es el tema mas extenso del foro, jejeje y como no si es un clase D??? bueno tengo una pregunta para los masters del ampli, tengo unos transistores IGBT de referencia 11N120CND Que opinan de este transistor??? sirve para el ucd??? http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/52760/FAIRCHILD/HGTG11N120CND.html


----------



## Ratmayor

jlaudio dijo:


> muy interesante el foro, creo que es el tema mas extenso del foro, jejeje y como no si es un clase D??? bueno tengo una pregunta para los masters del ampli, tengo unos transistores IGBT de referencia 11N120CND Que opinan de este transistor??? sirve para el ucd??? http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/52760/FAIRCHILD/HGTG11N120CND.html


Los IGBTs son "muy lentos" para este tipo de amplificadores, considerando que trabaja por el orden de los 250Khz, hay uno que otro clase D que usa IGBT pero trabajan por los 40Khz y solo los usan para frecuencias bajas, en donde la calidad no importa mucho


----------



## jlaudio

osea que si los podria utilizar??? es para un "pico" para los bajos, de esos de 1200 watts. lo que aka importa es el "meque" el estruendo en otras palabras.
y otra pregunta, para que los podria utilizar??? tengo seis de esos que me los encontre tirados en la basura


----------



## Ratmayor

jlaudio dijo:


> osea que si los podria utilizar??? es para un "pico" para los bajos, de esos de 1200 watts. lo que aka importa es el "meque" el estruendo en otras palabras.


En un Clase D "Clockeado" probablemente, en este definitivamente no...


----------



## Tacatomon

Viendo las Specs del IGBT. Directamente en el circuito se podría probar... Pero, sería muy ineficiente. Tiene parámetros de conmutación Muy lentos. Las perdidas causadas por los tiempos de conmutación serán demasiadas. Podrías probar bajar la frecuencia de trabajo con osciloscopio y ajustarla, eso a través del condensador C1 (aumentando el valor bajas la frecuencia de conmutación).

Siendo que, todo este trabajo lo puedes evitar usando un FET común como lo es el IRFP250, yo evitaría la fatiga. Además de que no tengo osciloscopio. Pero, si mi intención también es aprender un poco, lo haría sin duda alguna! 

Saludos al foro!

PS: NO es recomendable que los uses, pero si gustas probar, adelante...


----------



## Tacatomon

Jejeje, Si la intención es meterlos a la placa y esperar un buen funcionamiento, la verdad es que no. Tendrías que ensayar bastante y modificar varias cosas por ahí.

En definitiva, sale mejor el Mosfet. Trata de buscar la mejor calidad de componentes si deseas ensamblar un módulo.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya casi, ya casi...


----------



## jesus herney

Bien tacato y ratmayor felicitaciones y tomensen su tiempo mientras tanto bamos calentando el soldador y la plancha.

ese programa es Altium Designer?


----------



## Tacatomon

Revisando y analizando el prototipo. La seguridad es primero.




















​ 
Para diseñar, al menos yo uso Ultiboard.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## angelux

ya me embarque en este proyecto y apenas pueda subo fotos, mi pregunta es que si puedo usar los irfp260n para la configuración de 400w a 4ohm sin tener que cambiar otro de los componentes que ya están descritos para los irpf250n  y de antemano gracias a todos los que hicieron posible este ampli de tan buena calidad


----------



## Tacatomon

angelux dijo:


> ya me embarque en este proyecto y apenas pueda subo fotos, mi pregunta es que si puedo usar los irfp260n para la configuración de 400w a 4ohm sin tener que cambiar otro de los componentes que ya están descritos para los irpf250n  y de antemano gracias a todos los que hicieron posible este ampli de tan buena calidad



Para el IRFP260 no necesitas realizar ningún cambio.

Saludos!


----------



## nexxtres

*Bu*enas, que mosfets que sean mas baratos que los IRFP250 me recomiendan para la configuración de 200wrms sobre una carga de 4 ohm? Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Podrías probar con el IRF640. O incluso con el IRF540 pero con éste ultimo no pases de 50VDC de alimentación so riesgo de sobrepasar el Vds del Fet. Con el 640 Vas bien hasta con +-60V.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## nexxtres

Muchas gracias, voy a ver cuales consigo y después posteo los resultados. Saludos.


----------



## mogolloelectro

emmm entonces me recomiendo cambiar los que tengo funcionando en el amplificador que son 4 irf640 y la fuente le entrega +/-82v aunque todavia no han estallado (aunque no los he pasado a alto volumen) pero sera solo cuestion de fiesta.......


----------



## angelux

mogolloelectro dijo:


> emmm entonces me recomiendo cambiar los que tengo funcionando en el amplificador que son 4 irf640 y la fuente le entrega +/-82v aunque todavia no han estallado (aunque no los he pasado a alto volumen) pero sera solo cuestion de fiesta.......



no eso solo es con los ifr540


----------



## Tacatomon

Exacto, los IRF640 soportan hasta 100V entre rieles de alimentación. Pero como es un Fet con una moderada RDSon en todo caso quizás vuelen por un pico de corriente a 4Ohms que por sobre-tensión. Habrá que cuidar ese aspecto. Ya que con 82V estás exigiendo una corriente de salida de 20A Pico y 10Arms.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## angelux

buenas amigos necesito su ayuda el uf4004 tiene algún reemplazo es que no lo consigo y gracias.
 me dijeron que el nte574

 saludos al foro!

buenas amigos del foro aqui les dejo fotos de los componentes que e logrado conseguir y tambien de la placa recién sacada del cloruro férrico.
















saludos al foro!


----------



## angelux

buenas amigos necesito ayuda no consigo los condensadores de mica c1 y c10 sera que los puedo reemplazar por unos de poliester o cerámicos espero me ayuden solo me falta eso para probar el ampli.



saludos al foro!!


----------



## carlosjofernandez

angelux dijo:


> buenas amigos necesito ayuda no consigo los condensadores de mica c1 y c10 sera que los puedo reemplazar por unos de poliester o cerámicos espero me ayuden solo me falta eso para probar el ampli.
> 
> 
> 
> saludos al foro!!



yo hice las placas con capacitores cerámicos y andan de 10, solo rspetá los valores y voltages.


----------



## el-rey-julien

angelux dijo:


> buenas amigos necesito su ayuda el uf4004 tiene algún reemplazo es que no lo consigo y gracias.
> me dijeron que el nte574
> 
> saludos al foro!
> 
> buenas amigos del foro aqui les dejo fotos de los componentes que e logrado conseguir y tambien de la placa recién sacada del cloruro férrico.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uQnOcxyh.jpg?1
> http://i.imgur.com/QALPSZnh.jpg?1
> http://i.imgur.com/jkpxF7Eh.jpg?1
> 
> 
> 
> saludos al foro!



lee todo el hilo que por allí figura cual es el reemplazo , segun alli el reemplazo es MUR140  o un BYV27200



en realidad no hace falta leer todo,todo podes usar las herramientas de búsqueda ,
algo asi 
en la ventana donde tiene una lupa (esta justo devajo del titulo de los temas )y dice '' Buscar en este Tema'' 
az clik alli y sale una ventanita .alli pon lo que buscas en este caso solo pon ''uf4004 '' 
y listo ,asi encuentras rapido lo que buscas en este caso yo encontré esto 


ejtagle dijo:


> Mínimo, necesitas diodos rápidos, con tiempo de conmutación del orden de 50ns o mejor. Un sustituto muy bueno del uf4004 es el mur120...



con lo largo que es tema lo mas probable es que lo que quieras preguntar ya este contestado ,
también mencionan que sirve el  BYV27200 ,hay mas,pero eso te toca de tarea


----------



## juliangp

Voy a armar el de 400w y consegui una ferrita  EI de un tv blanco y negro bastante viejo de unos 35 años o mas, es realmete grande y quisiera saber si sirve para este proyecto, debajo adjunto las imágenes.


----------



## Tacatomon

juliangp dijo:


> Voy a armar el de 400w y consegui una ferrita  EI de un tv blanco y negro bastante viejo de unos 35 años o mas, es realmete grande y quisiera saber si sirve para este proyecto, debajo adjunto las imágenes.



Ferrita vieja para inductor de salida... Mmmmm. Lo veo difícil, salvo que le practiques hacerle Gap el núcleo central de la E... Y aún así tengo dudas de como se comporte ese material a tan alta frecuencia.

Para probar, puedes usar incluso un toroide de los amarillos de PC, mientras sea de prueba. Pero los núcleos recomendados están detallados páginas mas atrás.

A la larga, es mejor conseguirlos para evitar problemas con el calentamiento o malfuncionamiento del amplificador.

Saludos!


----------



## juliangp

Vos decis que se saturaría? a pesar de ser asi de grande no pude trabajar a alta frecuencia? no tiene nada que ver entonces, saludos tacato


----------



## jesus herney

Juliangp yo te recomiendo que si no puedes conseguir  los toroides apropiados usa estos que yo uso, son una muy buena opción para amplificadores de hasta los 400 vatios, se consiguen en los viejos monitores de trc la mayoría vienen de 120 uh por lo que le sacas un poco más de la mitad de alambre y listo y además estos vienen con varios hilos muy finos el cual hace que no recalienten. dejo unas fotos creo que exajere un poco en el disipador para 400 vatios 
Saludos


----------



## juliangp

Muy bueno! en que trc lo conseguiste? funciona a maxima potencias? publica tus resultados! saludos


----------



## jesus herney

estan aqui. https://www.google.com.co/search?q=...fXyAGCywE&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1440&bih=796&dpr=1


----------



## el-rey-julien

el alambre del inductor ese de la foto se llama alambre de liz ,buen alambre para tranformadores,antenas e inductores ¡¡¡
Ver el archivo adjunto 99891


----------



## george francisco

Boa noite.Sou novo no fórum e gostaria de compartilhar alguns planos:


			
				RatTraslator dijo:
			
		

> Buenas noches. Souy nuevo en este foro y me gustaría compartir algunos planos



Montei este amplificador utilizando uma tensão simétrica de 100-0+100v por 15+15A, que retificada e filtrada me dão 143v simétricos.Estou tendo problemas de aquecimento nos fet´s gp4063d, mps94 e no ci ir2110.Tenho também um ruído de fundo. Gostaria se possível da ajuda dos amigos para tentar sanar esses problemas.Desde já lhes agradeço.


			
				RatTraslator dijo:
			
		

> Monté este amplificador usando una tensión simétrica de ±100V / ±15A, que rectificada y filtrada me da 143V simétricos. Estoy teniendo problemas que calentamiento con los FETs gd4063d, mps94 y el IR2110. Tengo también problemas un ruido de fondo. Me gustaría de ser posible una ayuda de amigos para intentar solucionar estos problemas. Desde ya se los agradezco.



*[En español ! Por Favor ¡]*


----------



## EXFLACO

Amigo brasilero ,es normal que calienten los mpsa94 podrias colocarle un pequeño discipador de aluminio pegado a los 4 juntos con epoxi o algun pegamento que soporte temperatura.
por otro lado los que llamas vmos son en realidad IGBTs y no trabajan bien en las altas frecuencias que esta programado ese circuito deberias duplicar el capacitor de realimentacion de 220pf que es el que fija la frecuencia de trabajo,colocar en  su lugar 470 o 680pf asi bajrias las fercuencias y los IGBTs no calentarian tanto con la debida perdida de respuestas en altas frecuencias ,ese amp puede trabajar muy bien para sub,incluso con cargas muy bajas del orden de 0.5 omhs.
Aparte es medio insano pensar en 3200w para agudos no?
Pudes consultar al Ing Eduardo Tagle que es el padre de este proyecto y es quien sabe de verdad sobre este ampli.
Saludos y bienvenido al foro


----------



## adrian2008

amigos tengo un proble en el amplificador y es que un mosfet calienta mas que el otro, se esta calentando mas el mosfet que esta conectado a -b, y ademas midiendo el voltaje en los mosfet en los gate veo que uno tiene 3.9 voltios y el otro 4.5 voltios a que se debe esto?


----------



## Tacatomon

Verifica tus fuentes de voltaje tanto la de 12V como la de circuito Boostrap formado por D2-C5-C6 en el diagrama original y el estado del driver IR2110.

También dale un vistazo al Snubber del Fet M2, puede ser que tu snubber esté desvalorizado y te esté causando problemas.

Saludos!


----------



## george francisco

En primer lugar me gustaría pedir disculpas por haber potado en portugués.
A continuación, me gustaría dar las gracias por ayudarme con mis problemas.
¿Debo reemplazar el capacitor 220pF de 470 o 680 pF para reducir el calentamiento de los transistores IRGP4063, ¿verdad?
Y puedo usar 0,5 ohmios?
Incluso con esta fuente de 143V simétricas 15 15 amperes por placa?
Si es posible utilizar esta impedancia (0,5 ohmios), la cual es la potencia máxima, aunque sea aproximada cada canal?
¿Qué pasa con el ruido allí, puedo eliminar o disminuir?
y tiene un pequeño voltaje negativo en la salida sin ningún sinal.O que puede ser?
Lo sentimos tantas preguntas, pero no soy ningún maestro en eletrônica.rsrs ...


----------



## Tacatomon

-Si, el cambio de capacitor hará que el amplificador conmute más lento, obteniendo menos perdidas por conmutación en los IGBT.
-No, no puedes usar la fuente que tienes para que trabaje a 0.5Ohms. Con ese voltaje, no bajaría de 8Ohms.
-Si tu fuente de poder puede dar la corriente necesaria para manejar 0.5Ohms de salida en el amplificador, adelante. De antemano a 143V y 0.5Ohms son 18kW que debe proveer la PSU (143Arms).
-Para el tema del ruido, habría que investigar. Pero, estoy seguro que es por la gran EMI que lanza el amplificador debido al Pobre layout que tiene (¿Es un Amplificador con salida en Clase AB o es conmutado?)
-Y por último, el voltaje negativo se debe a la topología del amplificador. Es un offset inherente a la etapa de entrada.

Si lees el tema, verás que casi la mayoría de estos problemas están tratados y bien detallados.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## george francisco

Estoy muy agradecido a ayudarme tan rápido con sus respotas.
El transformador tiene dos secundarios simétrica 100-0 100 v, por 15a15a (uno secundario para cada canal), después de lo cual el rectificada y filtrada por los condensadores 6 eletrolítios 2.200x200v mí para entregar una tensión positiva 143V 143V negativo.
Cada tarjeta de canal tiene dos pares de IRGP 4063D, ¿cuál es la indicación de carga mínima (ohm)? y el poder (WRMS) como máximo, con esta configuración?
Voy a leer todo el foro de nuevo, y trato de encontrar la parte que se ocupa de la tensión de salida y el ruido.
¿Es que mi traductor no es tan bueno y también lo ha hecho alguna cosa que no entiendo, pero gracias por la paciencia y la determinación de que me están ayudando.


----------



## george francisco

Después de cambiar el condensador, debe reemplazar la resistencia de 22k también?


----------



## EXFLACO

No amigo solo el capacitor,como dijoTacatomon para que trabaje con tan baja impedancia deberias reducir la limentacion ,ese clon del ucd de Ejtagle clase D y es muy importante el toroide de salida ,no entiendo como no le consultas a el fabricante de esa placa (Triell) Jonas Bairros,es bastante accesible y te puedes comunicar en tu idioma ,lo que soluciona varios problemas.
Tambien hay foros en tu idioma donde se desarrolo ese proyecto uno es HT forum hay material en tu idioma,mucha suerte Clase D con diseños tipo AB bastante dificil de ajustar seguro



Otra cosa debes reemplazar las dos resistencias de6K8 de alimentacion por dos de 10K aml menos para esa tension como esta en el layer que posteaste ,fijate ese detalle o quemaras los zeners de 3,9v y las resistencias de 6k8 junto con los integrados asociados suerte


----------



## george francisco

¿He contactado ( triell ) Jonas , incluso a causa de que tengo todos estos problemas.
Me vendió estas tarjetas para conectar la red directa en 220v solamente mediante un puente rectificador ( KBPC5010 ) . Me dijo que iba a tener una potencia de 2 en 3200wrms ohm.Quando recibido las placas cosas mudaram.Fui mencionados por él Transformar hacer con esta configuración que hice ( 143V x 30A ), con que iba a tener una potencia cercana a 4000wrms en 2ohm.Mais una decepción , me puse todo en un gabinete con pre, vu llevó poteção dc , enfriador , cuando envié el foto para que lo viera , le respondió que la junta no podía soportar la tensión, dijo que le pidió a la aviación 143V luego dijo que tendré que cambiar condensadores y resistencias , como en foto.Pois ya compró los componentes para cambiar , pero incluso antes de adintou ya me cambia sólo puedo usar a 4 ohm con 2500wrms leer aquí en el foro de 143V / 01:41 = 1014 , 1014 / 4 ohm = 2530wrms porque transistores IRGP4063 entregar 330 vatios cada uno. En el caso de la 1014 / 2ohm me 5070wrms sin el apoyo de los transistores .
He estado en HT FORO , pero los amigos y compañeros brasileños no son tan útiles aquí .
¿Quieres que te ayuda a sus amigos para tratar de conseguir 2ohm con esta transformación y estoy leyendo a través de este foro para tratar de resolver algunos problemas como el ruido y aquecimento.Não estoy ahorrando $ $ $ para conseguir ese objetivo ( 2ohm ) .
Doy las gracias atodos que me puedan ayudar .


----------



## Tacatomon

De antemano, con ese pobre layout en la PCB, es casi imposible obtener siquiera 1800W a 4Ohms sin que vuele algo por los aires. Mucho menos en cargas menores. Ese módulo no te servirá para lo que deseas.

Con 143V necesitas 18Arms para obtener 2550W @4Ohms. Bajar a 2 Ohms es *Imposible* con ese layout, la configuración del amplificador, la tensión, la EMI, la corriente que debe proveer el secundario, el banco de condensadores de la fuente de poder... Vaya. Es una locura.

Deberías investigar módulos amplificadores en Puente H. Es la única manera de obtener cientos de kilowatts. Acá Half-bridge se queda corto.

Suerte.

PS: Para 2Ohms, necesitas que tu secundario del transformador provea *36Arms*. Para mi, eso es estar completamente *Fuera de rango.* No quiero imaginarme la bobina de salida ni los paralelos de condensadores de salida para filtrar todo eso...


----------



## EXFLACO

George e visto personalmente esa placa funcionar pero con red de 110v y  Jonas conectaba 4 cajas dobles de 18 pulgadas en paralelo y tenia  bastante pegada,luego conecto una caja mas simple con 12 pulgadas y  driver y seguia sonando , lo que no puedo asegurar de que confiable sea  ese layout,pues en realidad el padre del proyecto es Eduardo Tagle y  segun entiendo en el foro es imposible lograr buena potencia sin un  diseño(layout) de impreso como el que originalmente se diseño ,Tiene  razon Tocatomon y le podrias pedir a Triell que te cambie por las placas  bridge,pero por lo que pude oir tienen respuesta pobre en bajos,o  talvez fijarte en algo del amigoLuiz Pimenta que tiene buenos diseños  con irs2092 en bridge pero siempre no mas de 1500w ,si pones dos bridge  logras 3000w que es bastante lo que si no te funcionaria el  transformador puedes ver sus productos en Mercado Livre de brasil,Clase D  es algo serio de ajustar y requiere de muchisimo conocimiento e  instrumental adecuado para ver que esta sucediendo y otras cosa es muy  inseguro tanta potencia fijate en las potenmcias de autos tipo Taramps  que fabrican en tu pais la cantidad de igbts o vmos que usan en paralelo  en muchisima consigue esquematicos de esos y comparas te aconsejo  comenzar con potencias pequeñas y en ete foro esta la mejor informacion  que puedas conseguir pues fue comenzado el hilo por el padre de ese  circuito que otros usan de manera comercial y no deberian pues se aclara  que es solo para uso personal y de testeo ,para conocer lo basico de  como trabajan esos amplificadores ,suerte y comienza a leer todo el hilo  tendras varias respuestas a tus preguntas.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Amigos, estoy pensando en armar este amplificador pero en la cuestión de la bobina de salida estoy dispuesto a probar con un núcleo de ferrita para usar menos cobre, se vea mas estético y por supuesto, probar el sonido con núcleo y con bobina de aire 

Ahora, yo vivo en en Distrito Federal, Estado de México y estuve buscando núcleos por Internet, para ser exactos el modelo *CS400060* o *CS468060* como los que uso y probo mogolloelectro (mensaje #3598) pero solo los encontré en una página de Hong Kong y con costos finales de hasta $1000 por 2 piezas.

El caso es que encontré unos por Internet, envío nacional y todo, el modelo es: *77439a7*
pero no se que datos en si hay que tomar en cuenta para elegir los núcleos aparte de que tengan una permeabilidad igual o menor a 60. Que mas???

Igual encontre a otra persona que dice que me puede conseguir unos parecidos a los *CS468060* pero quien sabe, mejor recurro a ustedes.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Ese toroide (*77439A7*) lo he probado personalmente.

No realicé pruebas exhaustivas, pero puedo decir que se comportó bien. No levanta demasiada temperatura y requiere pocas vueltas para determinada inductancia. Su permeabilidad es "media". Hay que recordad que entre menor permeabilidad tenga el material del toroide, mejor desempeño tendrá el filtro.

Dado que no me extendí en las pruebas, no puedo asegurar completa compatibilidad del toroide con el amplificador. Si, funciona el amplificador al usar ese toroide, pero al menos mi principal objetivo sería probar con 2 módulos con el mismo toroide y verificar su desempeño en cuanto a la EMI y distorsión a altos niveles de salida.











Saludos!

PS: Mastodonteman, esos los compré donde mismo


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Entonces Tacatomon, si funcionan pero aun no sabes que tan bien verdad??? No se si pudieras hacer las pruebas a grandes salidas de potencia para que me comentaras como te va 
De igual manera comprare unos para ver que tal... 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Espero dentro de pocas semanas hacer esas pruebas.

Saludos al foro.

PS: No recomiendo el montaje tal como lo mostré en las fotos. La EMI empeora de una manera estratosférica al soldarlo con cables lejos de la PCB. Por eso también no considero las pruebas que hice muy satisfactorias ya que había ruido blanco de fondo con ciertas posiciones de la bobina. Es un hecho que debe de ir soldado a la PCB sin cables.


----------



## hell_fish

Hola a todos quisiera saber si este toroide serviría para este amplificador T184-18 hasta que potencia podría ser utilizado sin saturarse muchas gracias por sus respuestas de antemano.

un poco mas de informacion: http://www.micrometals.com/materials_index.html


----------



## nazirdigi

HI ,pls someone help me.
in my triell 3200 w amp  the 4 mpsa92 is getting very hot, anybody pls help.




			
				Traductor Google  dijo:
			
		

> HI, por favor alguien que me ayude.* en mi triell 3200 w amplificador de 4 MPSA92 se está poniendo muy caliente, alguien por favor ayuda.




*[Please in Spanish]*


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

hola compañeros gracias a foros de electronica y a mu colega ejtagle he armado el primer amplificador clase d de la sona, les cuento que trabaja full lo alimente con 50- 0 50 con la fuente conmutada de 300w que usa el driver atx en carga de 2hon y trabaja perfecto y confiable sin calentamiento que es lo mejor, de verdad muchas gracias a ustede. podre las foto muy pronto


----------



## hambsound

hola foreros de nuevo por aqui hice la plaqueta y me fue muy bien .ya hice otra estereo me funciono muy bien hasta que se fue llendo el sonido la apague para mirar a ver, y se me quemo los mpsa92 que reemplase por los 2n 5401 y las resistencias de 120 ohmnios los cambie y sigue el problema se calienta el transistor que alimenta el diferencial y la resistencia de 120ohmnios no se que hacele .si me pueden ayudar para ver que le hago o hago otra targeta muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Tacatomon

hambsound dijo:


> hola foreros de nuevo por aqui hice la plaqueta y me fue muy bien .ya hice otra estereo me funciono muy bien hasta que se fue llendo el sonido la apague para mirar a ver, y se me quemo los mpsa92 que reemplase por los 2n 5401 y las resistencias de 120 ohmnios los cambie y sigue el problema se calienta el transistor que alimenta el diferencial y la resistencia de 120ohmnios no se que hacele .si me pueden ayudar para ver que le hago o hago otra targeta muchas gracias de antemano



Normalmente, esa etapa trabaja "Caliente" pero en condiciones normales no llega a dañarse por si sola. Debes revisar que los transistores que uses sean completamente originales.

Igualmente, puedes probar añadiendo un pequeño disipador a cada transistor. Hay poco espacio, pero no es imposible colocarlos.

Existe el MPSW92 que soporta 1W de disipación, pero a lo mismo, el level shift seguirá trabajando a una temperatura notable. La ventilación forzada también ayuda. Es un hecho que entre más fresco trabaje la electrónica del amplificador, mayor será su durabilidad.

Saludos!


----------



## hambsound

la verdad ya revise los compre en otro lado y igual despue de ciertos segundos calienta tanto uno solo el que le entrega por colector al diferencial si lo dejo 1 minuto tan siquiera se quema y la resistencia de 120 ohmnios tambien tengo la primera tarjeta funsinando con 60+-voltios y con un bajo apine de 12" doble bobina y me trabaja full y esta me trabajo bien por mas o menos 1:00 y se fue poniendo gangoso y de hay no me funsiona esta ampli chequie todo haber si habia corto y nada


----------



## mono pibe

amigo revisa los condensos de 104. ah. ojo que los resistores que son de 1/4de wts.mira que los filtros de la fuente esten buenos ..espero que te halla colaborado...:​saludo...



​


hambsound dijo:


> la verdad ya revise los compre en otro lado y igual despue de ciertos segundos calienta tanto uno solo el que le entrega por colector al diferencial si lo dejo 1 minuto tan siquiera se quema y la resistencia de 120 ohmnios tambien tengo la primera tarjeta funsinando con 60+-voltios y con un bajo apine de 12" doble bobina y me trabaja full y esta me trabajo bien por mas o menos 1:00 y se fue poniendo gangoso y de hay no me funsiona esta ampli chequie todo haber si habia corto y nada



ok amigo miremos los elementos


----------



## hambsound

que depronto se hallan puesto en corto pero los que van en que parte



bueno voy pegarle otra chequeaita ha ver gracias


----------



## george francisco

Estimado hambsound, se dio cuenta del calentamiento en 2110 y la salida MOSFET?


----------



## hambsound

solo se calienta el tr 2 y la resistencia lo demas no se calienta ni la bobina ni los mosfets ni el ir 2110


----------



## george francisco

¿cuál es el voltaje y amperaje de la fuente de alimentación?


----------



## detonador666

guille2 dijo:


> Hola acá les dejo un soft para calcular inductores de núcleo de aire, algunos capas ya lo conocen.
> Yo lo baje del foro y lo use para hacer los inductores del SwitchingAmp.
> Espero les sea de utilidad. Saludos


 
saludos no les recomiendo usar bobina de nucleo de aire; seria muy largo de explicar el porque lo que se necesita capturar en esta bobina es la señal de batido de alta frecuencia; con una bobina de nucleo de aire no se consigue, porque el tiempo para muestreo en los bornes de bobina de aire es nulo y no ofrece desfase al contrario crearía una oscilación y ruido en la salida de este muy buen amplificador; tiene que ser bobina de ferrita de cualquier pincushion de monitor de TRC antiguo de 25 a 35 mH o de lo contrario devanarlas 16 hilos del numero 32 awg en paralelo entorchado como cuerdas de baby bass 30 espiras; prueben esto y su amplificador no levantará mas temperatura que la del ambiente, sin disipador y alimentando el poder UCD con +/- 85 VDC.
saludos.
Mario J Gonzales Córdova.
ing. electrónico


----------



## Tacatomon

Llegaron los refuerzos... Ya falta poco para incendiar todo.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Tacatomon dijo:


> Llegaron los refuerzos... Ya falta poco para incendiar todo.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rBIcBrV.jpg



Nos comentas de que color salio el humo!!!! exitos!!!


----------



## juliangp

Funcionara con este metodo? Lije 3 toroudes para que empalmen y los pegue con la gotita. Necesito sacar 400w del amplificador


----------



## 5000

hola que tal hace mas de un año que queria comenzar a construir este ampli. comence apenas unos dias y parece todo ir bien, solo que no encontre capacitores de 1uf pequeños solo de 400v que son muy grandes y no caben en el modulo no abria problema si los coloco en los capacitores de la fuente?? y se puede usar como nucleo del inductor el de un flayback??


----------



## djwash

juliangp: De donde sacaste esos nucleos? No solo importa las dimensiones, tambien es importante el material del que estan hechos, algunos directamente no sirven para este ampli.

5000: Trata de buscar de 100V, si no encuentras coloca como puedas los de 400V en la placa del amplificador, es ahi donde deben ir, no en la fuente, a lo largo del tema se sugirieron unos capacitores electroliticos extra para colocar en la placa del ampli, busca los montajes de Tacatomon. Por el nucleo de Flyback, es cuestion de probar, es importante el material del nucleo, si tienes como medirlo lo bobinas y pruebas no queda otra. En este tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/classe-d-900-watts-rms-54772/ encontraras un inductor hecho con un nucleo de fuente de PC EI33, podrias probar tambien con ese, es mas probable que funcione que el nucleo de Flyback.


----------



## juliangp

Son los de pc, de polvo de hierro creo que son


----------



## djwash

juliangp dijo:


> Son los de pc, de polvo de hierro creo que son



No sirven, se calientan con la frecuencia nomas, leiste el tema entero? Es que eso se comento muchas veces, los nucleos amarillos de fuente de PC no sirven, tienen que ser de ferrite ademas dentro de los de ferrite hay distintos materiales unos mejores que otros para este uso, creo que al cohete lijaste esos nucleos.

Fijate en el tema que nombre mas arriba, ahi sale como hacer un inductor para un ampli clase D con un EI33 de fuente de PC, no lo he probado pero deberia funcionar, lo mismo no todas las fuentes de PC tienen sus EI del mismo material, asique te recomiendo probar con mas de uno.


----------



## Tacatomon

5000 dijo:


> hola que tal hace mas de un año que queria comenzar a construir este ampli. comence apenas unos dias y parece todo ir bien, solo que no encontre capacitores de 1uf pequeños solo de 400v que son muy grandes y no caben en el modulo no abria problema si los coloco en los capacitores de la fuente?? y se puede usar como nucleo del inductor el de un flayback??



Si en definitiva no encuentras los condensadores recomendados, intenta con cualquier valor menor que 1uF. Lo mínimo sería 100nF. Tienen que ir en la PCB del amplificador para que cumplan su función.





juliangp dijo:


> Son los de pc, de polvo de hierro creo que son



Esos toroides que muestras no son los recomendados. Creo que a algunos usuarios les "Medio" funcionó probando con esos toroides pero no se obtiene un buen rendimiento por que el material no es el adecuado. Están hechos para trabajar por debajo de 100kHz.

He visto, en las fuentes conmutadas actuales de PC que su etapa PFC usan un gran inductor toroidal. Ese toroide podría servir para pruebas. En una de las Fuentes que tengo de 700W para la PC veo que tiene un núcleo Arnold en esa etapa en color negro muy parecido a los que he comprado.

Para pruebas, vienen bien. Pero para algo definitivo, en serio les recomiendo a todos conseguir los Micrometals Mix #2 (Toroide rojo/gris). Con ese toroide, no hay vuelta de hoja.

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## juliangp

Yo habia leido en el tema que servian para unos 5 amperes, entonces pense que al pegarlos iba a funcionar, bueno, veré si funciona y si lo hace probare dos ei33 pegados de fuentes iguales, ya que no creo que uno solo se banque la potencia.

PD: creo que lo voy a hacer de aire y me voy a dejar de joder ocn inventos raros, no da para quemar los mosfets que son caros y soy del interior , aparte compre solo 2


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

compañero  aqui  están mis fotos de mi fuent,e smps  de 300w con amplificador  clase d con ir 2110 del amigo  edtagle. trabaja perefectamente con voltages de alimentación de 50 +- 50 con protector salida de parlantes ademas de esto agregue, un bobinado auxiliar para la alimentación de dos ventiladores. gracias alos amigos foristas por este amplificador y dicha fuente que es muy estable

estas son las fotos de  mi amplificador


----------



## 5000

hola que tal ya he logrado armar un par de módulos. y haciendo las mediciones de prueba me encontré con que  en tre la patita 12 del ir 2110 tengo 12v pero en la patita 10 no me da nada, me imagino es el transistor 4 lo canviare, y entre la patita 5 y 6 tampoco me da nada. sera por lo mismo?



no, no es eso alguien me podría alludar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201263691936826&set=a.10201263689216758.1073741831.1307754023&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201263691856824&set=a.10201263689216758.1073741831.1307754023&type=3&theater






ok, el asunto de los transistores, de las entradas del 2110, el ir311, van bien en la revicion pero es normal que entre la patita 9 del 2110 y -vcc aya 65v la fuente es ( + 70 0 -70) saludos


----------



## Delphos

5000 dijo:


> hola que tal ya he logrado armar un par de módulos. y haciendo las mediciones de prueba me encontré con que  en tre la patita 12 del ir 2110 tengo 12v pero en la patita 10 no me da nada, me imagino es el transistor 4 lo canviare, y entre la patita 5 y 6 tampoco me da nada. sera por lo mismo?
> 
> 
> 
> no, no es eso alguien me podría alludarhttps://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...89216758.1073741831.1307754023&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201263691936826&set=a.10201263689216758.1073741831.1307754023&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201263691856824&set=a.10201263689216758.1073741831.1307754023&type=3&theater



Hola amigo 5000, tu PCB se ve con muchos detalles en las pistas, algunas dan la impresion de estar en corto, y tambien se ve con muchos residuos de pasta.
necesisitas revisar tu pcb, de ser posible con una lupa en busca de pistas cortocircuitadas, y darle una lavada a tu pcb con alcohol isopropilico para remover cualquier residuo de pasta para soldar.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

jhonny giordanengo saludos, felicitaciones por culminar todo el proyecto (AMP clase D , Fuente SMPS y protector de parlantes te falta solo el Pre que es necesario ojo.
Ayudame en algo yo tengo lo mismo que tu armado pero la SMPS me produce batidos de frecuencia con el AMP clase D como lo corregiste, los 4 filtros en la salida de la fuente de cuantos mf son y tengo una curiosidad sobre el regulador pegado con un aluminio en la parte izquierda con una trajetita ¿que es ?.



5000 saludos, compañero ese IR2110 parece falso, y creo ver un filtro con una linea roja arriba hinchado o soplado creo.


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

eduardo: yo solamente hice el inductor de salida con 35 devanados por linea y lo coloque en contra fase, y ademas de eso le coloque 4 filtros de 2200uf por 80v eso ayuda mucho ala fuente.
y  el regulador es un transistor d718 que coloque con un diodo zener de 12v y una resistencia limitadora
 para alimentar
el protector de parlante ,se calentaba demaciado por lo qe tuve que colocarle un disipador de calor. 





y lo que dices  de 5000 sobre los ir 2110 tienes razón son  falsos  los que yo uso también  son falsos 
los compro por sigma electrónica en bagota pero asta el momento no me han fallado con +-75
te subiré unas foto para que los veas



no sabes donde los puedo conseguir originales aquí en Colombia. te agrade seria


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

jhonny giordanengo saludos, en Barranquilla hay cuatro almacenes (Selectron2000,Unitronica,Almacen y repuestos de datos electronicos, AYR semiconductores).



En Almacen de repuestos y datos Electronicos cuesta $6.000 colombianos.


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

gracias compañero, la verdad no sabia si en barraquilla los vendían originales , mi hermano es conductor y viaja casi todas las semanas le pediré el favor que me los compre . 



a se me estaba olvidando , me puedes dar la dirección exacta para que mi hermano valla directamente ,
te lo agradeseria


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

jhonny giordanengo saludos, el dato es CARERA41 con CALLE40 local5 TEL:3412222 centro de Barranquilla.
Hey no los compres todos.


----------



## 5000

hola buenos días a todos, ya hice las pruebas todo excelente, solo que no me percate que se sobre calentaba en transistor dos, y estallo, en el foro encontré que para solucionar el problema se tenia que cambiar la resistencia, me imagino que se refieren a la resistencia 6 ya la cambie por una mas chica de 10 k pero siento que se calienta igual, es acaso que se cambia por una mas grande? o por otra mucho mas chica? agradecería su ayuda, saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

5000 dijo:


> hola buenos días a todos, ya hice las pruebas todo excelente, solo que no me percate que se sobre calentaba en transistor dos, y estallo, en el foro encontré que para solucionar el problema se tenia que cambiar la resistencia, me imagino que se refieren a la resistencia 6 ya la cambie por una mas chica de 10 k pero siento que se calienta igual, es acaso que se cambia por una mas grande? o por otra mucho mas chica? agradecería su ayuda, saludos



El diagrama tal como está trabaja excelente. Lo que tienes es un problema clásico con los transistores falsificados.

He trabajado éste amplificador con 90V en cada rama usando los *MPSA92* Originales y no he tenido ningún problema. Claro que levantan temperatura, pero no para quemarse por sí solos.

Verifica que te vendan transistores de buena calidad, de otra manera, te fallarán prematuramente aunque hagas 1000 cambios.


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> jhonny giordanengo saludos, el dato es CARERA41 con CALLE40 local5 TEL:3412222 centro de Barranquilla.
> Hey no los compres todos.



Jejeje gracias Eduardo y tranquilo que sólo comprare unos 6 o 7
gracias de nuevo compañero ahora sí puedo trabajar con confianza porque esos IR falsos me tenían desconfiado


----------



## sarfnirvana

Q*UE* tal...PRoyecto....!!!  No encuentro la Version 3.7 de este Proyecto...? *D*Onde Puedo Descarga*r*r... Voy a armar este Proyecto antes de navidad...!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

sarfnirvana dijo:


> Q*UE* tal...PRoyecto....!!!  No encuentro la Version 3.7 de este Proyecto...? *D*Onde Puedo Descarga*r*r... Voy a armar este Proyecto antes de navidad...!!!



Lo siento, esas revisiones de PCB fueron retiradas ya que tenían problemas en el Layout. Repito, la única PCB disponible por el momento, es la que está al Inicio del Tema.

+++++++++++

Punto aparte en el tema.

Respecto a el avance con el nuevo y renovado Amplificador Clase D "SDCD Amp"
El nuevo layout de la PCB del amplificador ya está listo. El material ya lo tengo completo. El único detalle que me impide verificar y probar la nueva versión del amplificador es la bendita baquelita de doble cara que No logro encontrar en mi ciudad.

Si no fuese por ese ligero detalle, ya estuviese el amplificador armado y probando antes de publicar las PCB.

Y bueno... para no seguir con la novela. Aquí muestro un *Preview* del esquema publicado originalmente por el Ing. Tagle modificado y acondicionado por Ratmayor y por un servidor para manejar potencias más allá de 1kW en forma segura. (O al menos, eso esperamos ).

*Ojo*, este esquema no tiene los valores adecuados para trabajar, es solo para *Referencia.*
Como pueden ver, ahora tiene más componentes. Se le agregó al esquema original:

> Protección activa contra Condiciones de cortocircuíto a la salida del amplificador.
> Corrección activa del DC Offset a la salida del amplificador.
> Retardo al encendido.

http://bit.ly/18G4Kmh

Una vez encuentre las baquelitas, será puesto a prueba y solo si las pasa, el esquema estará aprobado y las PCB's serán publicadas.

¡Esperen! ¿Dijeron baquelitas de doble cara?

Si. Dado que el amplificador es una fuente inmensa de Interferencia electromagnética por su propia naturaleza, a altas potencias, la EMI se torna un tema muy importante tanto por el mismo amplificador como a los dispositivos que lo rodean. 
La función de tener doble cara en la PCB es mantener contenida la EMI lo más posible y evitar que se propague por el medio y logre afectar a otros componentes o incluso a otro amplificador (En el caso de un montaje estéreo). Como sé que no todos pueden hacer la PCB de doble cara, se está contemplando 2 versiones, con y sin dual Layer. Estamos tomando en cuenta todas las variables posibles.

Hay otros temas que tratar, pero por el momento, será suficiente con ésto.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## crazysound

Se ve muy bien Tacatomon, ahora vamos a ver quien se anima cuando esté el pcb...

Saludos..


----------



## elmario

Pregunta de novato: se puede usar este amp sin parlantes conectados ya sea por olvido o por gusto?, es decir, que pasaría si aplico bastante señal a la entrada y por ej.tardo bastante en darme cuenta al no sonar que no tenía los bafles conectados?.
Gracias


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
********* saludos ¿Se puede publicar el diseño de PCB de doble cara
me gustaría probarlo
un cordial saludo
andrew01


----------



## Fogonazo

andrew01 dijo:


> ¡Hola
> ********* saludos ¿Se puede publicar el diseño de PCB de doble cara
> me gustaría probarlo
> un cordial saludo
> andrew01



Todavía *no* se encuentra terminado



Tacatomon dijo:


> . . . .¡Esperen! ¿Dijeron baquelitas de doble cara?
> 
> Si. Dado que el amplificador es una fuente inmensa de Interferencia electromagnética por su propia naturaleza, a altas potencias, la EMI se torna un tema muy importante tanto por el mismo amplificador como a los dispositivos que lo rodean.
> La función de tener doble cara en la PCB es mantener contenida la EMI lo más posible y evitar que se propague por el medio y logre afectar a otros componentes o incluso a otro amplificador (En el caso de un montaje estéreo). Como sé que no todos pueden hacer la PCB de doble cara, se está contemplando 2 versiones, con y sin dual Layer. Estamos tomando en cuenta todas las variables posibles.
> 
> Hay otros temas que tratar, pero por el momento, será suficiente con ésto.
> 
> Saludos a todos!


----------



## Valdelomar

He estado siguiendo este post hasta hoy que me anime hacer este excelente amplificador. Según la experiencia de muchos como puedo ver, es de muy buen desempeño, por ello lo pienso utilizar para armar mi amplificador para bajo eléctrico. Solo he agregado en la pcb un protector de DC, lo demás permanece completamente igual al original.
Todavía estoy instalando los componentes. Espero tener éxito al hacerle las pruebas.
En lo que si tengo cierta duda y deseo por favor me ayuden, es en el inductor. El núcleo utilizado es de ferrita, pero me parece que el cable que he utilizado (14awg) es muy delgado y temo se pueda recalentar al mandarlo a máxima potencia. Como detalle adicional estoy siguiendo la configuración de la tabla expuesta por Ejtagle a 100Wrms sobre 8 ohms (Bajo de 12"), con una fuente de +-45VDC.

Adjunto imagen previa del armado y archivo pdf.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Calibre 14?

PFFFFFFFFFFFF, No tendrás problemas hasta 1500W con ese calibre Hahahh. No te preocupes.

Lo que si me llama la atención es el Núcleo. ¿Sabes de que material está hecho?

Saludos!

PS: Por cierto, tu PCB luce genial! Si haz seguido al pié de la letra el diagrama original, no creo que tengas ningún problema!


----------



## Valdelomar

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Calibre 14?
> 
> PFFFFFFFFFFFF, No tendrás problemas hasta 1500W con ese calibre Hahahh. No te preocupes.
> 
> Lo que si me llama la atención es el Núcleo. ¿Sabes de que material está hecho?
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PS: Por cierto, tu PCB luce genial! Si haz seguido al pié de la letra el diagrama original, no creo que tengas ningún problema!



Que tal Tacatomon, la verdad ese núcleo lo conseguí de segunda mano y con el revestimiento gastado, pero me aseguraron que era de ferrita. La verdad es que yo no conozco mucho de estos núcleos. Espero no tener problemas al hacer la prueba. Si pudieras ayudarme mas con esto de los núcleos te agradecería.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, sin la hoja de datos del núcleo que conseguiste, poco se puede hacer. Lo único que si hay que respetar es que lo hayas bobinado para 30uH. Si el material es útil o no, eso se va a ver cuando lo pongas en marcha.

Una señal de que el material no es el adecuado para la aplicación es un excesivo calentamiento del toroide o la destrucción del amplificador...
Saludos!


----------



## maton00

Por ahí puedes antes de prenderlo desbobinar un cachito del toroide y pasarle levemente una lima de dientes pequeños al toroide, si se desgaja en trozos como de vidrio de seguro aguanta la prueba, pero si sale polvo fino que mancha al menor contacto, chance y no sirva (es por que la ferrita como tal es un aglutinado de material ferromagnético en una suspencion cristalina parecida al epoxi, si los clústeres son muy grandes tienen un gran contenido de material ferromagnético y puede pigmentar, de la otra forma están entré si "aislados" por el material epóxico, pudiendo así soportar las inclemencias de la alta frecuencia y saturación magnética (Friccion intermolecular) 
Por ahi los hornos de induccion aprovechan la alta frecuencia y las altas corrientes, para lograr el mismo efecto que se crea en un horno de microondas (friccion intermolecular de las moléculas del agua).


----------



## Valdelomar

Tomare en cuenta ambas observaciones y probaré. Gracias por el apoyo, estaré subiendo mi experiencia.


----------



## djbetinho

hola a todos.
¿cuál de las siguientes transistores y cuál es el voltaje necesario para RMS 500w a 8 ohmios?
IRFP450 , 240, 460,9240, 064N

Gracias


----------



## Valdelomar

maton00 dijo:


> Por ahí puedes antes de prenderlo desbobinar un cachito del toroide y pasarle levemente una lima de dientes pequeños al toroide, si se desgaja en trozos como de vidrio de seguro aguanta la prueba, pero si sale polvo fino que mancha al menor contacto, chance y no sirva (es por que la ferrita como tal es un aglutinado de material ferromagnético en una suspencion cristalina parecida al epoxi, si los clústeres son muy grandes tienen un gran contenido de material ferromagnético y puede pigmentar, de la otra forma están entré si "aislados" por el material epóxico, pudiendo así soportar las inclemencias de la alta frecuencia y saturación magnética (Friccion intermolecular)
> Por ahi los hornos de induccion aprovechan la alta frecuencia y las altas corrientes, para lograr el mismo efecto que se crea en un horno de microondas (friccion intermolecular de las moléculas del agua).



Hola maton00, tome en cuenta tu sugerencia y raspe con una lima el núcleo del inductor y salio lo que se ve en la imagen...Podrías decirme si es de ferrita o si me va servir?

En el caso que no sirva el anterior tengo otro núcleo pequeño de color verde que obtuve de un transformador toroidal y no se si es de ferrita...tiene el código FT-193...podrías confirmarme si me podrá ser útil para este amplificador?


----------



## Tacatomon

El FT-193 no te servirá. Posee una AL de 6300 y eso ya habla muuuy mal de su permeabilidad. En el Toroide de salida se busca que el material tenga la menor permeabilidad posible.

El toroide hasta ahora recomendado para la salida de los amplificadores Clase D es el que está hecho del Material #2 de Micrometals. Un ejemplo es el T184-2.

Por lo del otro toroide color negro, no podría estar seguro si te es útil o no. Solo cuida que mida 30uH... Y ya nos contarás que tal se desempeña.

Saludos!


----------



## German Volpe

Una pregunta. Estuve leyendo ya varias hojas del post, y lei que habia problemas en montar 2 ucd en un mismo gabinete. No llegue a leer si se habia podido solucionar el problema. Me gustaria armarlo en configuracion para 1000w por canal con 90-0-90 ya que tengo un lindo trafo para usar. Pero bueno, si no se puede tendre que fijarme si encuentro algun esquema con algun ampli mono que ande en ese numero.
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

German Volpe dijo:


> Una pregunta. Estuve leyendo ya varias hojas del post, y lei que habia problemas en montar 2 ucd en un mismo gabinete. No llegue a leer si se habia podido solucionar el problema. Me gustaria armarlo en configuracion para 1000w por canal con 90-0-90 ya que tengo un lindo trafo para usar. Pero bueno, si no se puede tendre que fijarme si encuentro algun esquema con algun ampli mono que ande en ese numero.
> saludos



Tengo noción de 1 compañero de aquí que construyó el amplificador en su primera versión Estéreo y le funcionó sin muchos problemas.

En cambio, si has leído bastante el tema, a mí no me dieron resultados satisfactorios el colocar 2 amplificadores en su versión original juntos en un mismo gabinete por el tema de ruidos de alta frecuencia.

Por lo demás, el amplificador trabaja sin problemas hasta 100V en su versión original. Es claro que hay que tener mucha precaución con 100V... Y bueno, también la PCB original debo decir que *No* está preparada para manejar tales niveles de potencia...

Ya les he comentado mi situación con la nueva PCB y los problemas con los que me he topado. Muchas cosas han atrasado el proyecto y pues... lamentablemente hay que probar el amplificador antes de publicarlo acá. Ya se han suscitado sendos errores con otras PCB's a las que no se le ha tenido el cuidado de probarlas Personalmente antes de ser publicadas... y el foro no merece eso.

Siento mucho el ser tan cerrado con el tema... Tal vez no debería, tal vez sí. El proyecto promete... y el foro merece lo mejor. De mi parte en éste momento estoy totalmente parado hasta que mis proveedores surtan PCB dual layer. 

Pero ojo: Si alguien tiene una propuesta valiente, que hable.  (Creo que saben a lo que me refiero).

Saludos!


----------



## Valdelomar

Tacatomon dijo:


> El FT-193 no te servirá. Posee una AL de 6300 y eso ya habla muuuy mal de su permeabilidad. En el Toroide de salida se busca que el material tenga la menor permeabilidad posible.
> 
> El toroide hasta ahora recomendado para la salida de los amplificadores Clase D es el que está hecho del Material #2 de Micrometals. Un ejemplo es el T184-2.
> 
> Por lo del otro toroide color negro, no podría estar seguro si te es útil o no. Solo cuida que mida 30uH... Y ya nos contarás que tal se desempeña.
> 
> Saludos!



Tacatomon, el T184-2 es de polvo de hierro (T) y los "FT" son de ferrita...Bien ya lo tengo claro. Entonces para este tipo de amplificador es mejor utilizar para el inductor un nucleo de polvo de hierro que los de ferrita...Corrígeme si me equivoco...Ya que de ser así creo tener uno en polvo de hierro en color amarillo como el que se muestra en la imagen de casi las mismas dimensiones del de color verde.
PD: Por acá en Perú es difícil encontrar el T184-2, es mas, es difícil encontrar estos núcleos en general, hay que estar buscando mucho.


----------



## mono1969

Tacatomon dijo:


> Tengo noción de 1 compañero de aquí que construyó el amplificador en su primera versión Estéreo y le funcionó sin muchos problemas.
> 
> En cambio, si has leído bastante el tema, a mí no me dieron resultados satisfactorios el colocar 2 amplificadores en su versión original juntos en un mismo gabinete por el tema de ruidos de alta frecuencia.
> 
> Por lo demás, el amplificador trabaja sin problemas hasta 100V en su versión original. Es claro que hay que tener mucha precaución con 100V... Y bueno, también la PCB original debo decir que *No* está preparada para manejar tales niveles de potencia...
> 
> Ya les he comentado mi situación con la nueva PCB y los problemas con los que me he topado. Muchas cosas han atrasado el proyecto y pues... lamentablemente hay que probar el amplificador antes de publicarlo acá. Ya se han suscitado sendos errores con otras PCB's a las que no se le ha tenido el cuidado de probarlas Personalmente antes de ser publicadas... y el foro no merece eso.
> 
> Siento mucho el ser tan cerrado con el tema... Tal vez no debería, tal vez sí. El proyecto promete... y el foro merece lo mejor. De mi parte en éste momento estoy totalmente parado hasta que mis proveedores surtan PCB dual layer.
> 
> Pero ojo: Si alguien tiene una propuesta valiente, que hable.  (Creo que saben a lo que me refiero).
> 
> Saludos!



 Hola Tacatomon, pues yo no tendria problemas en probar las nuevas placas, sin ningun compromiso y postear los resultados, si no tienes inconveniente yo tengo todos los componentes listos para probar el nuevo PCB


----------



## maton00

Generalmente esos amarillos son de polvo de hierro y no sirven para más de 40 Khz, los usan de chokes en filtros de armónicas en SMPS de entre 10 y 40 Khz de frec.
Por ahí pudes hacer una trenza de cables de AWG (22 - 28) con que alcanses 3/4 del diametro del alambre que usaste alcanza, eso reducirá las perdidas notablemente, pero eso sí el nucleo será determinante de la mayoria de las perdidas o calor generado.
Por esas frecuencias (200-300 KHz) se recomienda usar cables de este tipo ya que se aumentan la perdidas por el efecto "de piel o skin" el cual se da a altas frecuencias y en el cual se reduce notablemente la capacidad de corriente del alambre (causando calor, cosa que reduce aun más la capacidad de corriente del cable) debido a que los electrones empiezan a circular solamente por la superficie y no por toda la sección.
Ese toroide (negro, y sí, es de ferrita) se ve bien pero dudo que se comporte de manera adecuada.


----------



## Tacatomon

Valdelomar dijo:


> Tacatomon, el T184-2 es de polvo de hierro (T) y los "FT" son de ferrita...Bien ya lo tengo claro. Entonces para este tipo de amplificador es mejor utilizar para el inductor un nucleo de polvo de hierro que los de ferrita...Corrígeme si me equivoco...Ya que de ser así creo tener uno en polvo de hierro en color amarillo como el que se muestra en la imagen de casi las mismas dimensiones del de color verde.
> PD: Por acá en Perú es difícil encontrar el T184-2, es mas, es difícil encontrar estos núcleos en general, hay que estar buscando mucho.



Si conseguiste un FT-193 (Fabricado por Amidon) es probable que consigas el *FT-140-67. *El Material #67 posee las cualidades que se requieren. (Le llega muy cerca al Mix #2 de Micrometals).

Si no lo logras encontrar... Pues tendrás que probar con el toroide color negro. Experimentar es lo bonito de esto .


----------



## Valdelomar

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si conseguiste un FT-193 (Fabricado por Amidon) es probable que consigas el *FT-140-67. *El Material #67 posee las cualidades que se requieren. (Le llega muy cerca al Mix #2 de Micrometals).
> 
> Si no lo logras encontrar... Pues tendrás que probar con el toroide color negro. Experimentar es lo bonito de esto .



Revisando los datos del FT-140-67, me doy cuenta que tiene las mismas dimensiones de diámetro exterior, interior y altura que el de color negro. Bueno, no se puede asegurar que sea el mismo por  mas que se parezca. Tendré que probar como me dices así salga candela .


----------



## Tacatomon

Valdelomar dijo:


> Revisando los datos del FT-140-67, me doy cuenta que tiene las mismas dimensiones de diámetro exterior, interior y altura que el de color negro. Bueno, no se puede asegurar que sea el mismo por  mas que se parezca. Tendré que probar como me dices así salga candela .



Obviamente, aunque tengan las mismas dimensiones físicas son muuuuuuuuuy diferentes por el tipo de material del que están hechos. He ahí la magia de las Ferritas. 

Nos comentas que tal salieron las pruebas.

Saludos!


----------



## wallygar

mono1969 dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon, pues yo no tendria problemas en probar las nuevas placas, sin ningun compromiso y postear los resultados, si no tienes inconveniente yo tengo todos los componentes listos para probar el nuevo PCB



Saludos a todos. este es un ex*c*elente proyecto, q*ue* por no conseguir aqui el ic no lo he podido 
realizar, pero estoy viendo si puedo traerlo de hongkong o de alguna otra parte y el toroide 
vere que desarmo... Ahora estoy tratando de hacer funcionar un motor brushless en arduino
con el bendito backemf, por si alguien sabe algo de eso se los agradeceria. Gracias exitos.


----------



## Tacatomon

djbetinho dijo:


> hola a todos.
> ¿cuál de las siguientes transistores y cuál es el voltaje necesario para RMS 500w a 8 ohmios?
> IRFP450 , 240, 460,9240, 064N
> 
> Gracias


Necesitas el IRFB4229 y 95V.

Los Fet que mencionas, son muy ineficientes y te pueden causar problemas.


----------



## djbetinho

gracias.
no meu pais nao existe lo IRFB4229... 
que otro podria utilizar ?



			
				RatTranslator dijo:
			
		

> No, en mi país no hay el IRFB4229, cual otro podría utilizar?


----------



## Tacatomon

Bueno....

Para no hacer tan larga de búsqueda, el Fet debe cumplir con:

200Vds mínimo.

0.1Ohms Rdson como máximo.

Qg por debajo de 150nC

td(on) y td(off) por debajo de 50ns

Qrr por debajo de 1000nC

Con esos datos, puedes buscar los Fet que vendan en tu cuidad. Los valores no tienen que ser exactos, busca los más parecidos en el encapsulado que mas te convenga.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## clemen

German Volpe dijo:


> Una pregunta. Estuve leyendo ya varias hojas del post, y lei que habia problemas en montar 2 ucd en un mismo gabinete. No llegue a leer si se habia podido solucionar el problema. Me gustaria armarlo en configuracion para 1000w por canal con 90-0-90 ya que tengo un lindo trafo para usar. Pero bueno, si no se puede tendre que fijarme si encuentro algun esquema con algun ampli mono que ande en ese numero.
> saludos


Saludos German.  Yo soy uno de los primeros que elaboro  esta etapa y aun la tengo funcionando con +-90v (fuente lineal o con transformador) las dos etapas estan en el mismo gabinete una al lado del otro utilizo bobinas de aire hechas con alambre multifilar y no he tenido problemas con esta configuracion.  El unico inconveniente que se me presento con las tarjetas fue el voltaje de reposo  o mas conocido como offset que era alrededor de un voltio(1Vdc) de corriente continua a la salidad, lo cual es letal para los parlantes.  Esto lo solucione colocando un trimmer o control ajustable de 100k de la siguiente manera:  Los extremos del trimmer se conectan a +-Vcc(patas 8 y 1) del LM311 y la terminal central va a la entrada de señal o sea la patica 2 del lm 311.  Para hacer esto deberas proceder de la siguiente manera. Primero debes verificar que el trimmer este graduado en su punto medio antes de conectar para esto mediras con tu tester en la escala de ohmiosΩ, te debe medir igual entre el punto medio y cada uno de los extremos.  luego conectar el trimmer alimentar la etapa y verificar que esta oscilando.  Colocar el tester en escala de DC y medir el voltaje en la salida para el parlante dependiendo de si el voltaje DC que te muestra es positivo o negativo girar muy lentamente el tornillo de ajuste hacia un lado o hacia el otro verificando en el tester si el valor inicial disminuye(tiende a cero).   Lo ideal es que quede en cero pero esto no ocurre en la practica.  Yo tengo unos 150mV .  En mi caso lo gradue en -100mV con el control de volumen cerrado luego cuando lo abro, este voltaje varia y llega a +150mV y alli se estabiliza si lo cierro vuelve a -100mV . Aclaro este es un caso particular pues yo utilice el pcb original pero lo amplie un poco para darle mas grosor a las pistas.  No cambie la disposicion origianl de los componentes ni el ruteo simplemente lo amplifique mas o menos un 10%.  Espero que esta informacion se de utilidad para el foro y ademas escucho sugerencias y posibles contraefectos por la artimaña.  Hasta ahora no he tenido problemas.
El Sr. Tacatamon tambien dio otra posible solucion para este inconveniente y es colocar el ajuste el la linea de realimentacion. La probe y funciona pero este cambio altera el ancho de banda del amplificador y a mi me gusta la respuesta de frecuencias a la que esta graduado originalmente(Maestro Tacato mis respetos)
Saludos a todos


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
******** saludos pueden MPSW92 transistor pueden utilizar en lugar de MPSA92
un cordial saludo
andrew01


----------



## mono1969

andrew01 dijo:


> ¡Hola
> ******** saludos pueden MPSW92 transistor pueden utilizar en lugar de MPSA92
> un cordial saludo
> andrew01


Si, por lo que tengo entendido se pueden usar


----------



## German Volpe

Muchas gracias por responder Tacatomon y Clemen voy a tener muy en cuenta sus consejos. De a poco empezare a armarlo. Voy a primero tratar de terminar la fuente, bobinar el nucleo y conseguir los cap de la fuente. 
Saludos


----------



## el prinsipe

hola  quisiera  saber si  el  toroidal  que  usan  las  plantas  de  carro en  las fuente  pueden  servir para este proyecto


----------



## Fogonazo

el prinsipe dijo:


> hola  quisiera  saber si  el  toroidal  que  usan  las  plantas  de  carro en  las fuente  pueden  servir para este proyecto



Depende de que toroide  se trate ¿ Foto ?


----------



## pedro yamarte

el prinsipe dijo:


> hola  quisiera  saber si  el  toroidal  que  usan  las  plantas  de  carro en  las fuente  pueden  servir para este proyecto


Hola saludos al foro esos toroides que mencionas a mi no me sirvieron probe con varios y solo con dar 2 vuelta del alambre y lo media con el inductimetro se pasaba de lectura los que me sirvieron son las que usan las monoblock los toroides que usan en la etapa amplificadora con esos obtuve resultados excelentes


----------



## rubenchaco

Como el amigo Fogonazo envío a moderación mi  mensaje con justa razón por derecho de autor e buscado literatura libre de copyright sobre inductores ya que gran parte de las preguntas vienen por ese lado, como dice mi colega: Los inductores siempre han estado situados en una zona "problemática", les dejo su pagina para que aclaren un poco las dudas.http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/inductores/inductores.htm .


----------



## rubenchaco

Está en ingles pero usen el traductor de google.
http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDEQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ti.com%2Flit%2Fan%2Fsloa031%2Fsloa031.pdf&ei=4EjEUoDKHpOvsAT_54GYDQ&usg=AFQjCNEUEr2MpKjJTUVVZGRyH61apRKT9Q&bvm=bv.58187178,d.cWc&cad=rja
http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDkQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.irf.com%2Fproduct-info%2Faudio%2Fclassdtutorial606.pdf&ei=4EjEUoDKHpOvsAT_54GYDQ&usg=AFQjCNEA7-G_d4MNVV9H0SLySwbdDm8dvg&bvm=bv.58187178,d.cWc&cad=rja
http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CFQQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tij.co.jp%2Fjp%2Flit%2Fan%2Fslyt198%2Fslyt198.pdf&ei=4EjEUoDKHpOvsAT_54GYDQ&usg=AFQjCNF5ZDo4sn2rJB3YX_xyWVUcucMlCA&bvm=bv.58187178,d.cWc&cad=rja
http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&ved=0CF8QFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2F426bb82d2999c9147474-eae010336623170ce70309697bb6e591.r89.cf3.rackcdn.com%2FUK_PMA_class%2520D%2520audio%2520amplifier_AN.pdf&ei=4EjEUoDKHpOvsAT_54GYDQ&usg=AFQjCNH5J3X89MDKeuyUWprBykOGr6bcOg&bvm=bv.58187178,d.cWc&cad=rja
http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&ved=0CH0QFjAJ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.inductor.com%2Firf%2F7g31a_e.pdf&ei=4EjEUoDKHpOvsAT_54GYDQ&usg=AFQjCNFOx16WU7VNYwKH_M5iBLhK9vxbHg&bvm=bv.58187178,d.cWc&cad=rja
http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=13&ved=0CE4QFjACOAo&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.versatilepower.com%2FImages%2Fpress%2FIEEE_Transactions_on_Consumer_Electronics_paper_August_2011_VP.pdf&ei=UkvEUsnqEZXesATbjIGwDQ&usg=AFQjCNERAhjiEyvhSAo_I4gzf9EcpFnwkA&bvm=bv.58187178,d.cWc&cad=rja
http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=25&ved=0CE0QFjAEOBQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.monolithicpower.com%2FDesignNoteDoc%2FAN019.pdf&ei=c07EUrC5IKiosQTbk4HgDQ&usg=AFQjCNHl_mg3Fb4YKD_Znjxidw_cmEgxdw&bvm=bv.58187178,d.cWc&cad=rja


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

Amigos aqui esta la prueva en vivo del amplificador clase d com fuente smps y ademas poniendo un poco de perreo en los talleres jhonnyaudio con dj angel rompetecla y remberto especialista en tv y mi hermano el camarografo


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Valla, te quedo bien tu amplificador jhonny giordanengo , con esa fuente SMPS el ampli en total debe pesar nada! jajaja y ese DJ como le da a la PC, se ve que le gusta y lo hace con ritmo ehh, buena musica.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Delphos

Que tal amigos del foro, buscando información de estos amplificadores en clase D encontré por ahí la siguiente información:

"Brevemente la topología en medio-puente es potencialmente simple, mientras que la topología en puente completo es mejor en la performance de audio.

La topología en puente-completo requiere dos amplificadores en medio-puente y por lo tanto es más compleja y cara, ya que requiere el doble de componentes.

*La estructura de salida diferencial de la topología en puente inherentemente puede cancelar los componentes armónicos de orden par que son los que causan la distorsión y el offset de DC si la hubiera, tal como sucede en los amplificadores en clase A-B.*
los armónicos de orden par son los que contribuyen con el mayor peso en la distorsión?? la respuesta es que los armónicos de orden impar si bien son elementos no deseados tanto como los armónicos de orden par, resultan más agradables al oído. Basta conocer como se forman los acordes en una nota musical compuesta para determinar que la misma esta formado por un tono fundamental que corresponde al nombre del acorde en cuestión, más múltiplos del mismo tono fundamental como son las terceras y las quintas (múltiplos impares), y de ahí que satisfacen al oído, a pesar que la misma es distorsión de la misma naturaleza que la de orden par.
Una topología en puente completo permite el uso de un mejor esquema de modulación, tal como los tres niveles de conmutación PWM el cual esencialmente tiene pocos errores debido a la cuantización."


Por lo citado arriba, se entiende que se obtienen varios beneficios al usar la topología en puente completo:
--menor distorsión y menor offset
--mas performance en el amplificador
--mejor calidad en el sonido 
Las 2 desventajas que se mencionan, seria la mayor complejidad, punto importante para los principiantes como yo y mayor costo, aunque creo que si comparamos el costo de un clase D contra el costo de un clase AB, es muy grande la diferencia aun y construyendo un full bridge.
La pregunta para los conocedores de esta topología es:
Es real lo mencionado?? este diseño del Ingeniero Eduardo se puede diseñar en Fullbridge??

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## eusebio pacheco

jhonny giordanengo dijo:


> Amigos aqui esta la prueva en vivo del amplificador clase d com fuente smps y ademas poniendo un poco de perreo en los talleres jhonnyaudio con dj angel rompetecla y remberto especialista en tv y mi hermano el camarografo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVhH3xBIkC4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODHsAriNFj8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8YKntba26A



quedo elegante compañero jeje tomale medidas de voltaje a plena carga para ver las variaciones ya la mia la tengo funcionando esta semana ensayo la 1000w fuente smps un saludo desde monteria hay que armarla en btl jejeje tumba techo


----------



## ejtagle

Delphos dijo:


> Que tal amigos del foro, buscando información de estos amplificadores en clase D encontré por ahí la siguiente información:
> 
> "Brevemente la topología en medio-puente es potencialmente simple, mientras que la topología en puente completo es mejor en la performance de audio.
> 
> La topología en puente-completo requiere dos amplificadores en medio-puente y por lo tanto es más compleja y cara, ya que requiere el doble de componentes.
> 
> *La estructura de salida diferencial de la topología en puente inherentemente puede cancelar los componentes armónicos de orden par que son los que causan la distorsión y el offset de DC si la hubiera, tal como sucede en los amplificadores en clase A-B.*
> los armónicos de orden par son los que contribuyen con el mayor peso en la distorsión?? la respuesta es que los armónicos de orden impar si bien son elementos no deseados tanto como los armónicos de orden par, resultan más agradables al oído. Basta conocer como se forman los acordes en una nota musical compuesta para determinar que la misma esta formado por un tono fundamental que corresponde al nombre del acorde en cuestión, más múltiplos del mismo tono fundamental como son las terceras y las quintas (múltiplos impares), y de ahí que satisfacen al oído, a pesar que la misma es distorsión de la misma naturaleza que la de orden par.
> Una topología en puente completo permite el uso de un mejor esquema de modulación, tal como los tres niveles de conmutación PWM el cual esencialmente tiene pocos errores debido a la cuantización."
> 
> 
> Por lo citado arriba, se entiende que se obtienen varios beneficios al usar la topología en puente completo:
> --menor distorsión y menor offset
> --mas performance en el amplificador
> --mejor calidad en el sonido
> Las 2 desventajas que se mencionan, seria la mayor complejidad, punto importante para los principiantes como yo y mayor costo, aunque creo que si comparamos el costo de un clase D contra el costo de un clase AB, es muy grande la diferencia aun y construyendo un full bridge.
> La pregunta para los conocedores de esta topología es:
> Es real lo mencionado?? este diseño del Ingeniero Eduardo se puede diseñar en Fullbridge??
> 
> Gracias y saludos.



No estoy de acuerdo, como tampoco lo estará ningún amante de los amplificadores a tubo. Las armónicas impares provocan sonidos disonantes, poco agradables al oido. Tanto la topología half bridge, como la full bridge, cancelan armónicas pares, pero no impares. La ventaja del full bridge es que puede operar con fuente simple, puede, eventualmente, manejar más potencia, pero el método de manejo es más complejo. Y ni hablar si queremos usar un método de 3 niveles de PWM ... Dado el abaratamiento de los componentes actuales, la topología half bridge resulta un método más económico, con menores pérdidas y más sencillo de implementar y calibrar...


----------



## Delphos

Gracias por responder Ingeniero Eduardo, entonces entiendo por sus comentarios, que la única ventaja en full bridge seria el uso de fuente simple y un poco mas de potencia, entonces pierde sentido el uso de full bridge, ahora me queda claro porque del uso tan extendido del  medio puente.

Agradezco sus comentarios


----------



## svartahrid

Alguien puede responderme si estos amplificadores clase D son sólo más bien para subwoofers, o también dan un sonido brillante y bonito para tanto medios y agudos ? osea para frecuencias altas. También quisiera saber si van bien para alimentar un bafle de unos 4 ohms aproximadamente, de 3 vías, con subwoofer, midwoofer y tweeter conetados en paralelo a una única salida de un amplificador clase D.


----------



## nitai

El prinsipe dijo: 
	
	




		Código:
	

<<<@!1!@>>>

No te van a servir porque los toroidales de las potencias comunes (en clase D) son usados como TRANSFORMADOR, para las fuentes SMPS, y la finalidad de un transformador es que todo el flujo concatenado del primario sea transferido al secundario para obtener la mayor potencia posible (rendimiento).
Y lo que vos necesitas es un núcleo con entrehierro de aire para evitar la saturacion del mismo (recorda que el inductor se usa a la salida de este amplificador para eliminar la frecuencia de la portadora que esta alrededor de los 200khz y dejar pasar inalterada la banda base de audio; es decir el inductor se usa junto con el capacitor como un filtro de valor medio de segundo orden).
Ahora como dice pedro el muchacho de venezuela, si conseguís los toroides de la etapa amplificadora de salida de las monoblocks, SI, te va a servir pues estas monoblocks usan esta misma topologia clase D de este amplificador.
Saludos.



respondo nuevamente corrigiendo un error.
El prinsipe dijo: hola quisiera saber si el toroidal que usan las plantas de carro en las fuente pueden servir para este proyecto.
No te van a servir porque los toroidales de las potencias comunes (en *clase AB*) son usados como TRANSFORMADOR, para las fuentes SMPS, y la finalidad de un transformador es que todo el flujo concatenado del primario sea transferido al secundario para obtener la mayor potencia posible (rendimiento).
Y lo que vos ncesitas es un nucleo con entrehierro de aire para evitar la saturacion del mismo (recorda que el inductor se usa a la salida de este amplificador para eliminar la frecuencia de la portadora que esta alrededor de los 200khzm y dejar pasar inalterada la banda base de audio, es decir el inducto se usa junto con el capacitor como un filtro de valor medio de segundo orden).
Ahora como dice pedro eñ muchacho de venezuela, si conseguis los toroides de la etapa amplificadora de salida de las monoblocks SI te va a servir pues estas monoblocka usan esta misma topologia clase D de este amplificador.
Saludos.


----------



## Delphos

nitai dijo:


> Y lo que vos necesitas es un* núcleo con entrehierro de aire* para evitar la saturacion del mismo (recorda que el inductor se usa a la salida de este amplificador para eliminar la frecuencia de la portadora que esta alrededor de los 200khz y dejar pasar inalterada la banda base de audio
> Saludos.



Saludos amigo  nitai ,  te refieres a un nucleo con gap??? pero en toroides no conosco alguno que tenga esa caracteristica, solo nucleos en configuracion E, o si estoy en un error díganmelo  por favor.
Saludos


----------



## nitai

Hola Delphos; SI me refiero a un núcleo con gap, el entrehierro de aire en los núcleos toroidales lo distribuyen uniformemente en el proceso de fabricación del mismo, en algunos casos, y en otros como en la firma Magnetics, esta hecho longitudinalmente pero no se ve porque lo tapa el recubrimiento.
Saludos.


----------



## Delphos

Gracias por la aclaración amigo nitai, voy a investigar mas al respecto.
Saludos.


----------



## mono pibe

*H*ola amigos. Con este exelente proyecto e tenido muchos *b*enefi*c*ios (amplificador ucd). Mi pregunta es si se puede agregar dos mosfet de potencia al amplificador con el fin de que soporte mas amperaje y poder bajar mas la impedancia de salida (que baje a 2 omios), con respeto me dirijo al padre del proyecto. Gracias y saludos


----------



## svartahrid

Para no meterme mucho en problemas con eso de hacer la bobina, puedo simplemente comprarla por internet ? de paso me viene con núcleo de ferrita, mientras sea del valor que se pide, no tendría ningún problema ? Pasa que ya vi que en unas tiendas online venden unas de dicho valor inductivo.


----------



## mogolloelectro

Para mono pibe en estos amplificadores no hace falta sumar mosfets en la salida para trabajarlo a menor impedancia te lo digo por que mi primer amplificador clase d el del ic 074 lo conecté a 6 parlantes y median 1.5 ohms se calentó dentro de sus parámetros y eso que use el irf630 y 9640 
Para svartahrid si vas a comprar el núcleo armado tienes que saber escogerlo por que no todos los materiales del inductor son adecuados para las frecuencias de eso hay recomendaciones como la mezcla #2 que se caracteriza por ser color rojo y en algunos casos como el mío unos sensual que son negros pero sólo si su permeabilidad está por debajo de 60 por lo demás lo puedes comprar armado


----------



## rau

buenas!primero y principal quiero agradecer a ejtagle por tan buen aporte y a todos los que se toman la molestia de aclarar las dudas y postear sus resultado, gracias a todos! 
La verdad hace rato que vengo leyendo este post,y hoy me decidí a armarlo, averigüe por los componentes y lo único que se me complico es el IR2110 (tendré que comprarlo por Internet) y mosfet solo conseguí irf630, creo que tengo un par de irf640 que usaba en un ZVS driver(son mejores que los 630 en teoria..), también poseo 2 SSF5508 que me gustaría usarlo para una potencia de 25rms (solo para aprovecharlos) según el datasheet : ID =110A BV=55V Rdson=4.5 mΩ(typ.), según leí estos podrían anda. También tengo cuatro :9N50 pero tiene una RDS(ON)=0.85Ω, creo que es muy alta.... pero bue en fin, ustedes creen que se pueda usar?
disculpen tantas preguntas, pero si alguien podría dar su opinión se la agradecería!
saludos!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Que tal amigos, tengo un amplificador clase D al que se le quemaron 4 IRFS4615, ya busque reemplazos o incluso el mismo modelo pero solo encuentro que un buen reemplazo es el IRF*S*4227 pero igual no lo consigo, el que si consigo es el IRF*B*4227 y no se si sea lo mismo, osea, si pueda ponerlo como reemplazo. Se que el encapsulado es diferente pero seria mejor a tener que pedir los otros desde otro lado del mundo.

PD: Hice esta imagen comparándolos, lo que veo critico es que el IRF*B*4227 (el que si consigo) dice :

Disipación Total Del Dispositivo (Pd): 190

Y el IRF*S*4227 (el que no consigo como reemplazo del IRFS4615) dice:

Disipación Total Del Dispositivo (Pd): 330

Lo demas, excepto el encapsulado, es igual.







SALUDOS!!!

Esta es la comparación entre IRF*S*4227 e IRFS4615






Y esta es la comparación entre IRF*B*4227 e IRFS4615


----------



## Tacatomon

No habría problemas en usar uno u otro.

El único detalle grande que hay, es el encapsulado. Si mal no me equivoco, el original es de montaje superficial y eso implica hacer modificaciones a la PCB para alojar los IRFB4227. Los 4227 yo los he usado en los Class D del Ing. Tagle y se desempeñan excepcionalmente.

Otra cosa, a la que habrá que poner atención, es que si se dañaron los FET del amplificador, es muy seguro que también se haya dañado el Driver de éstos.

Saludos!

PS: Para no desvirtuar éste tema, te sugiero que hagas otro referente a la reparación del amplificador Class D del que hablas.


----------



## dugio

Primero que nada quiero felicitar a Eduardo por su gran trabajo y disposición a ayudar a los demás con las dudas que van surgiendo sobre esta bestia de amplificador clase "D". La verdad que es uno de los mejores amplificadores que se encuentran por todo el internet y merece ser difundido. Bueno, ahora mismo estoy viendo de pedir los componentes a BS AS ya que donde vivo (Bariloche) no consigo ninguno de estos integrados, aunque va a ser una ardua espera ya que después de leer un poco el tema las ganas de tenerlo armado y funcionando van aumentando exponencialmente jejeje cabe aclarar que soy fanatico del audio hi-end y músico compositor así que este equipo me viene genial para ir armando mi propio mini-estudio de bajo presupuesto. Espero que suene bien con el piano! y como dicen mas arriba que ande a la una!


----------



## David Cruz

Hola. Estoy visitando la página de digikey y viendo los nucleos de ferrita en uno de los filtros de búsqueda aparece el material HF, LF , RL , 28 , 43 etc  lo de las letras comprensible pero ... los números a que se refiere?

http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en/filters/ferrite-cores-for-cables-and-wiring/3408554

 han usado uds alguno de estos con buenos resultados? para usarlo en 800w a 4 ohmios. 
una pregunta: el condensador de entrada de audio debe ser de tan alto voltaje? teniendo en cuenta que la señal es muy baja.

pronto subo las fotos del que estoy armando. Chao


----------



## David Cruz

Listo con una pequeña fuente de +18 0 - funciona bien, mañana voy a armar la fuente final, gracias a Dios cero problemas (increible je je) "hasta ahora".

Tacatomon, podrias decirme cual fue el nucleo toroidal que conseguiste comercialmente? (que encargaste?)

Muchas gracias Ing. Eduardo pero... MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS  por todo.


----------



## crazysound

Tacatomon dijo:


> No habría problemas en usar uno u otro.
> 
> El único detalle grande que hay, es el encapsulado. Si mal no me equivoco, el original es de montaje superficial y eso implica hacer modificaciones a la PCB para alojar los IRFB4227. Los 4227 yo los he usado en los Class D del Ing. Tagle y se desempeñan excepcionalmente.
> 
> Otra cosa, a la que habrá que poner atención, es que si se dañaron los FET del amplificador, es muy seguro que también se haya dañado el Driver de éstos.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PS: Para no desvirtuar éste tema, te sugiero que hagas otro referente a la reparación del amplificador Class D del que hablas.



Hola Tacatomon, estos serían mejores que los IRFP250? 

Puede ser que sean de mayor potencia que éstos en un encapsulado más chico? 

Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon, estos serían mejores que los IRFP250?
> 
> Puede ser que sean de mayor potencia que éstos en un encapsulado más chico?
> 
> Saludos..



Compara uno a uno las hojas de datos y verás cual es mejor. 

Respecto al toroide, el número es *77439A7* del fabricante Magnetics.

Saludos!


----------



## mono pibe

amigos foristas  tengo a la mano un toroidal que rectificado meda 145 ± 35 amperios ,que mosfet puedo utilisar,grasias   saludos ,,,,,,


----------



## Tacatomon

Ninguno.

No es conveniente pasar de 125V por rama para el amplificador. El diseño ya no es capaz de trabajar a esas tensiones con seguridad.

Implica un re-diseño de todas las etapas.

Saludos.


----------



## nicolas etcheverry

hola no soy nuevo en el foro pero en esto de comentar si.. la verdad esta muy bueno sigan asi!!. 
estoy por armar el amplificador y tengo mosfet IRFP240, lo voy a alimentar con una tension de +/- 67,5v ¿funcionaran bien estos mosfet, entregaran la misma potencia que los IRFP250? y otra consulta el tema de la bobina es muy critico? porque tengo una bobina de choque de un amplificador profesional tenia pensado usar esa, tiene alambre de 2mm.. como puedo medirla para saber si me sirbe? muchas gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon

Ocupas medir la bobina que tienes. Si tiene un valor de 30uH, te va a servir.

Por lo del mosfet, para empezar iría bien. Aunque buscaría el IRFB4227 que se desempeña muy bien para esas tensiones.

Saludos.


----------



## pedro1958

ejtagle dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, como tampoco lo estará ningún amante de los amplificadores a tubo. Las armónicas impares provocan sonidos disonantes, poco agradables al oido. Tanto la topología half bridge, como la full bridge, cancelan armónicas pares, pero no impares. La ventaja del full bridge es que puede operar con fuente simple, puede, eventualmente, manejar más potencia, pero el método de manejo es más complejo. Y ni hablar si queremos usar un método de 3 niveles de PWM ... Dado el abaratamiento de los componentes actuales, la topología half bridge resulta un método más económico, con menores pérdidas y más sencillo de implementar y calibrar...


 Increíble alguien sabio comento 

En tierra de ciegos el tuerto es rey ..........

Un amplificador en full bridge   O sea en puente completo se escucha exactamente igual , al diseño del half bridge  o medio puente si es bueno así se escuchará si es malo seguirá así pero con estas ventajas..
Me refiero a dos amplificadores completos half bridge. Conectados salida + con salida + no se usa tierra
Porque digo esto .... Muy sencillo cada medio puente tiene su propia retroalimentación y bien pudiera ser este diseño , o SEA no se afecta la calidad por ponerlo en puente ....

Lo importante es que se cuadriplica la potencia ....si entendieron bien ,   si un amplificador de medio puente a más menos 50 v tiene una potencia aproximada de (con esta fórmula ) 50vx50v = a 2,500 / 2 = a 1500 /
Z    ( 4 ohms ) 312.5 watt     Conectando 2 igual en puente daría 1,250 watts con los más menos 50 v imaginense la cantidad de mosfet que pueden usar 

A los escépticos háganlo y prueben  y después comenten 

Aclaro con este diseño , es imposible por la cantidad de EMI que genera , poner  dos juntos ya sea en Stereo o doble puente genera , ruidos extremos a lo mejor por eso no lo recomiendan ...

Ventajas de full bridge No lo digo yo lo dice INTERNATIONAL RECTIFIER VEAN
http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-1071.pdf

En especial página 7
Elimina 
distorsión (por armónicas) de orden par

Significa distorsión de una señal causada por las señales armónicas de orden par, es decir por las señales cuya frecuencia es múltiplo par de la frecuencia de la señal útil (segunda armónica, cuarta armónica, 

Elimina bus pumping ,  elimina el OFFSET , puede implementar 3 level pwm 
Puede funcionar en diseños sin retroalimentación ,

Entonces la mayor ventaja es que a la misma potencia , puedes hacer tu amplificador con la mitad de voltaje 
 Para mejor explicación , con más menos 25 v tu amplificador en full bridge dará 312.5 watts en 4 ohms
Y podrás usar mosfets fáciles de conseguir ej irfz44 
Saludos y cualquier duda estoy a sus órdenes
 a lo que les interese
Es muy sencillo poner dos pares de mosfet por lado aumentando la capacidad de corriente 
Saludos
Recuerden vean el enlace de ir 
http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-1071.pdf


----------



## Tacatomon

Por la sencillez del diseño y la puesta en marcha, prefiero Half-Bridge. Solo en aplicaciones críticas o exigentes en cuanto al diseño, es viable implementar Full Bridge.

Ventajas y desventajas, cada quien verá la mejor manera en su propia aplicación.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## pedro1958

mono pibe dijo:


> amigos foristas  tengo a la mano un toroidal que rectificado meda 145 ± 35 amperios ,que mosfet puedo utilisar,grasias   saludos ,,,,,,



Si tienes conocimientos para semejante monstruo , puedes hacerlo con FDP24n40 , IRF350 IRFP23n50
Hay muchos y te recomiendo usar impedancia de tu bocina a 8 ohms 
Ya que con ese voltaje te dará aproximadamente 1300 watts , y muchos subwoofers yorkville
Usan este mosfet con un par manejan perfectamente esa potencia POR ningún motivo te bajes de 8 ohms o se destruirá tu amplificador .http://yorkville.com/downloads/servman/sm_ls720p.pdf
Checa te este enlacé y verás lo que te digo este amplificador clase d funciona a más menos 147v
Y usan IRFP23n50 

Saludos





Tacatomon dijo:


> Por la sencillez del diseño y la puesta en marcha, prefiero Half-Bridge. Solo en aplicaciones críticas o exigentes en cuanto al diseño, es viable implementar Full Bridge.
> 
> Ventajas y desventajas, cada quien verá la mejor manera en su propia aplicación.
> 
> Saludos al foro!



La sencillez del diseño es la misma , o sea vas a usar dos amplificadores iguales independientes 
Sólo la entrada de uno es inversa a la otra hay muchos diseños con un sólo operacional para hacer esto , y la puesta en marcha es más fácil NO TENDRÁS OFFSET , casi cuadriplicas la potencia , o sea podrás usar la mitad de voltaje para la misma potencia .
Saludos al foro 

Cualquier duda a sus órdenes


----------



## ejtagle

pedro1958 dijo:


> Increíble alguien sabio comento
> 
> En tierra de ciegos el tuerto es rey ..........
> 
> Un amplificador en full bridge   O sea en puente completo se escucha exactamente igual , al diseño del half bridge  o medio puente si es bueno así se escuchará si es malo seguirá así pero con estas ventajas..


No es totalmente cierto... En Half bridge, tendrás en cada momento dado un mosfet en serie con el parlante, y en cambio, en full bridge, tendrás en todo momento 2 mosfets en serie con el parlante... Los mosfets, a pesar de ser mucho más lineales que un transistor BJT, tienen sus alinealidades, especialmente en el momento en que se produce la conmutación (a encendido o a apagado) de los mismos. Salvo que el circuito driver de los mismos y las características de conducción de los mismos fuesen exactamente iguales (lo que desde ya, es literamente imposible), 2 mosfets en serie implica el doble de distorsión en el parlante (aunque, esa distorsión es compensada casi totalmente por la realimentación del amplificador... pero aún así, es esperable más distorsión de un full bridge que de un half bridge... Simplemente hay más componentes que pueden introducir más distorsión... Si se oye o no esa distorsión, es otra historia)



pedro1958 dijo:


> Increíble alguien sabio comento
> Me refiero a dos amplificadores completos half bridge. Conectados salida + con salida + no se usa tierra
> Porque digo esto .... Muy sencillo cada medio puente tiene su propia retroalimentación y bien pudiera ser este diseño , o SEA no se afecta la calidad por ponerlo en puente ....
> 
> Lo importante es que se cuadriplica la potencia ....si entendieron bien ,   si un amplificador de medio puente a más menos 50 v tiene una potencia aproximada de (con esta fórmula ) 50vx50v = a 2,500 / 2 = a 1500 /
> Z    ( 4 ohms ) 312.5 watt     Conectando 2 igual en puente daría 1,250 watts con los más menos 50 v imaginense la cantidad de mosfet que pueden usar
> 
> A los escépticos háganlo y prueben  y después comenten



Es cierto, se cuadruplica la potencia... Pero no es mágico el resultado: Al trabajar en full bridge, la tensión que ve el parlante pico a pico es el doble (porque un borne queda a +v y ek otro queda a la tensión opuesta) de la que vería si el amplificador fuera half bridge con exactamente la misma fuente de alimentación. Como la potencia es proporcional al cuadrado de la tensión pico a pico de la señal que ve el parlante, la potencia se cuadruplica. Los mosfets siguen viendo la misma tensión que si fuera un amplificador half bridge... Es decir, por ejemplo, un amplificador half bridge alimentado con +/-40 volts genera sobre 4 ohms una potencia RMS de 40x40/(2*4)=200Watts RMS. Los mosfets tienen que poder soportar +40v - (-40v) = 80volts. Y tienen que poder soportar una corriente pico de 40v/4ohms = 10Amper
Si construyéramos un amplificador full bridge alimentado con la misma tensión, la potencia rms sobre el parlante de 4 ohms sería de 80x80/(2*4) = 800Wrms. La tensión que tiene que soportar cada mosfet es de +40v - (-40v) =80v. 
SIN EMBARGO, LA CORRIENTE QUE VE CADA MOSFET ES EL DOBLE de la corriente que vería en la configuración half bridge. Eso es porque el parlante ahora ve entre sus terminales el doble de tensión. Es decir, cada mosfet DEBE soportar 20 Amper de pico!
Y LA FUENTE de alimentación, que para la versión half bridge debía proveer en forma alternada (es decir en un momento, debía proveer 10Amper por la rama positiva, luego 10A por la rama negativa, pero jamás en forma simultánea de ambas ramas, en la versión full bridge, no sólo debe proveer 20A por cada rama, sino que encima, debe proveerlos en forma CONTINUA por AMBAS RAMAS A LA VEZ. O SEA, LA FUENTE TIENE QUE PROVEER EL CUÁDRUPLE DE POTENCIA!! ... EL SISTEMA FULL BRIDGE NO ES MÁGICO, CUADRUPLICAR LA POTENCIA IMPLICA REALMENTE UN STRESS MUCHO MAS GRANDE A FUENTE Y A MOSFETS. 
Debemos recordar que la pérdida de calor en los mosfets es proporcional al cuadrado de la corriente, por lo que duplicar la corriente por los mosfets implica cuadruplicar la pérdida en calor por los mismos. O sea, no es mágico, si el circuito de fuente, y los mosfets en sí no se dimensionan adecuadamente, lo más probable es que termine todo quemado. No se pueden usar los mismos componentes que se usaban para half bridge, no al menos sin hacer un cuidadoso análisis, a ver si el nuevo nivel de exigencia que se les impondrá a los mismos por usarlos en full bridge podrá ser soportado por los mismos.




pedro1958 dijo:


> Increíble alguien sabio comento
> Aclaro con este diseño , es imposible por la cantidad de EMI que genera , poner  dos juntos ya sea en Stereo o doble puente genera , ruidos extremos a lo mejor por eso no lo recomiendan ...



No es por un problema de EMI... Con un diseño adecuado, sería viable hacer un full bridge, pero no tiene demasiado sentido. El circuito se complica en forma excesiva innecesariamente, y casi no habría ventajas. En una palabra, el costo extra no está justificado.



pedro1958 dijo:


> Increíble alguien sabio comento
> Ventajas de full bridge No lo digo yo lo dice INTERNATIONAL RECTIFIER VEAN
> http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-1071.pdf
> 
> En especial página 7
> Elimina
> distorsión (por armónicas) de orden par
> 
> Significa distorsión de una señal causada por las señales armónicas de orden par, es decir por las señales cuya frecuencia es múltiplo par de la frecuencia de la señal útil (segunda armónica, cuarta armónica,
> 
> Elimina bus pumping ,  elimina el OFFSET , puede implementar 3 level pwm
> Puede funcionar en diseños sin retroalimentación ,



Definitivamente, el argumento de la supresión de armónicas pares es poco creible. Matemáticamente se puede demostrar que basta una etapa complementaria para suprimir la distorsión por armónicas pares. El Half bridge ya las suprime .. Es exactamente la misma teoría que la que se aplica en salidas complementarias (push - pull) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Push–pull_output). El full bridge empeora esa situación. Desconozco porqué la gente de IR dice que mejora la supresión, pero sospecho que está haciendo referencia a algún diseño de ellos, ya que el argumento usado no está respaldado por ninguna teoría ni nada. Si ponés "push-pull even harmonics cancellation" en google, podés encontrar la demostración matemática de la cancelación. No es compleja de entender ni de deducir.

Lo del bus-pumping es cierto... Dado que el ampli full bridge consume de ambas ramas a la vez, en forma exactamente equilibrada, el fenómeno de bus pumping no se produce casi. Sin embargo, el motivo exacto del bus pumping no lo están poniendo en el app note de IR: Es la energía almacenada en la bobina del parlante que vuelve a la fuente. Esa energía almacenada, al volver a la fuente, produce que la tensión de las ramas tienda a subir... Qué tanto sube, depende de la capacidad (en microfaradios) de los capacitores de filtro de la fuente de potencia. Si los capacitores son lo suficientemente grandes, la suba de tensión será insignificante! .. IR está orientando los comentarios hacia el uso de fuentes de alimentación subdimensionadas, donde falta capacidad de filtrado. Eso, desde el vamos, no es ni siquiera recomendable, y menos si se quiere hacer un amplificador de alta potencia. 
También postulan que tener más tension en la fuente de alimentación es "malo"... ERROR: JUSTAMENTE, SI QUEREMOS MÁS POTENCIA, TENER MAS TENSIÓN EN LA FUENTE ES MUY BUENO. Y TENER MÁS TENSIÓN, AL MENOS EN LA TOPOLOGIA UCD, NO GENERA MÁS DISTORCIÓN ... NO AFECTA EN LO MÁS MÍNIMO EL FUNCIONAMIENTO O LA PERFORMANCE DEL AMPLIFICADOR... En el diseño de IR, sí es problemático, pero acá NO LO ES.

En relación a la eliminación del offset, lamentablemente, es mentira. El offset de salida NO DEPENDE de la topología de salida. Es posible tener offset tanto en half bridge como en full bridge. El OFFSET depende exclusivamente del comparador de entrada y de la red de realimentación. No depende de la etapa de salida. Y la razón es que lo que compensa el offset es la realimentación.

3level PWM... Es cierto, pero la lógica para implementarlo es bastante compleja, y el resultado será un amplificador con mucha más distorsión, pero con menos EMI a la salida... Por lo que no es tan ventajoso como se puede pensar. Cada uno elige lo que quiere, pero acá el énfasis es en alta calidad ... y simplicidad del diseño, aunque para lograrlo sacrifiquemos un 1% de eficiencia en el proceso (más de eso no creo que estemos sacrificando, realmente, y posiblemente sea mucho menos)

Diseños sin retroalimentación... ¿ De qué estamos hablando ? ... Sin retroalimentación tendrás distorsiones del orden del 10% o más, y pérdidas muy apreciables de fidelidad... Sólo consideraría un diseño sin retroalimentación para subwoofers de baja calidad... Y creo que ni así... Usar de argumento que el sistema puede funcionar sin retroalimentación es simplemente... no vale ni la pena hablarlo. La falta de realimentación en clase D, o la realimentación deficiente, fueron los culpables del desprestigio original de la clase D! .. Gracias a la realimentación es que hoy tenemos sistemas de alta calidad en clase D!




pedro1958 dijo:


> Increíble alguien sabio comento
> Entonces la mayor ventaja es que a la misma potencia , puedes hacer tu amplificador con la mitad de voltaje
> Para mejor explicación , con más menos 25 v tu amplificador en full bridge dará 312.5 watts en 4 ohms
> Y podrás usar mosfets fáciles de conseguir ej irfz44



Sí, vas a poder usar mosfets de la mitad de tensión de la requerida que en half bridge, pero los mosfets deberán poder soportar el DOBLE de corriente! ... Vas a tener el cuádruple de pérdidas en calor en esos mosfets, vas a tener 2 drivers de mosfets en vez de uno, más 2 realimentaciones... La idea de poner 2 mosfets en paralelo para que soporten el doble de corriente no es válida, porque le genera al driver una carga capacitiva del doble... Lo que ya es excesivo para el mismo, y podría destruirlo por sobrecalentamiento (porque hay que cargar y descargar esos capacitores de compuerta! y el doble de carga implica el doble de corriente, y por lo tanto, el cuádruple de disipación en el driver... La única que queda es duplicar drivers también, o elegir un mosfet que soporte el doble de corriente...) ... ¿ Vale la pena la complejidad extra de todos esos componentes extra, cuando trabajando en half bridge es tan sencillo como cambiar sólo los mosfets ? .. Yo pienso que no... 



pedro1958 dijo:


> Increíble alguien sabio comento
> Saludos y cualquier duda estoy a sus órdenes
> a lo que les interese
> Es muy sencillo poner dos pares de mosfet por lado aumentando la capacidad de corriente
> Saludos
> Recuerden vean el enlace de ir
> http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-1071.pdf


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas tardes quisiera consultarle a todos (los que tengan el conocimiento) por un integrado que tiene por referencia el ir2184 que es usado en un amplificador clase d esta en un circuito que muestra algun forero que no se su nick pero si se que lo saque de aca (me tomo una semana encontrar el archivo en mi computador para verificar la referencia del ic pero la consulta es el ir 2184 es el equivalente al ir 2110 en funcion (no creo que sea equivalente en potencia ) pero aca les dejo el link del datasheet 

http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir2184.pdf

espero me haya hecho entender con la pregunta y ahi en el datasheet mencionan un ir2181 y un ir2183 y quizas esos sean mas equivalente en velocidad y funcion (busco la respuesta enfocada en el equivalente a su funcion no a las potencias que puedan manejar) 
cualquier aclaracion sera bien recibida


----------



## ejtagle

mogolloelectro dijo:


> buenas tardes quisiera consultarle a todos (los que tengan el conocimiento) por un integrado que tiene por referencia el ir2184 que es usado en un amplificador clase d esta en un circuito que muestra algun forero que no se su nick pero si se que lo saque de aca (me tomo una semana encontrar el archivo en mi computador para verificar la referencia del ic pero la consulta es el ir 2184 es el equivalente al ir 2110 en funcion (no creo que sea equivalente en potencia ) pero aca les dejo el link del datasheet
> 
> http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir2184.pdf
> 
> espero me haya hecho entender con la pregunta y ahi en el datasheet mencionan un ir2181 y un ir2183 y quizas esos sean mas equivalente en velocidad y funcion (busco la respuesta enfocada en el equivalente a su funcion no a las potencias que puedan manejar)
> cualquier aclaracion sera bien recibida



Similar, pero no exactamente igual...


----------



## Sundervis

Buenas soy de Maracay - Venezuela, después de leer y leer y leer, voy por la pagina 40 y aun me falta leer jeje me tome el atrevimiento de escribir ( aunque sé que aun debo leer ), sin embargo luego de hacer algunos amplificadores clase AB tomados de una página colombiana estaba con la idea de hacer un amplificador potente, eficaz y de buen rendimiento y me topé con esta joyita, como decimos en Venezuela ¨un monje arropao¨, he estado estudiando el circuito aunque con la limitante de no saber técnicamente muchas cosas e incluso admito que hay post en mi lectura que no entiendo absolutamente nada de lo que hablan jejeje me da vergüenza de verdad pero prefiero ser honesto y no pecar de tonto ignorante..., al fin al grano, me decidí hacer esta etapa, creo que he recopilado información suficiente para arrancar, es decir comenzar a realizar este proyecto, es mi 1er amplificador UCD clase D, sin embargo y por mi trabajo ( sonorizaciones en vivo ) y dado el coste excesivo de los amplificador de marca me veo en la imperiosa necesidad de construir 2 etapas de 1250wrms, poseo un transformador con sección de 3250VA ( es un transformador troglodita laminas EI jeje) que pienso embobinar desde cero para tal fin,  70-0-70V, ya tengo los componentes más costosos por lo menos acá en Venezuela que son los IRFP260N los IR2110 y los LM311P, también poseo los 2n5401 y los tip 31c, mañana me hago las placas respetando las medidas, y hurgando entre los variadores de frecuencia defectuosos en la empresa donde trabajo me topé con 2 toroides idénticos, Rojo-blanco con medidas 56mmx32mmx18mm, haciendo algunos cálculos y consiguiendo información de fabricantes pues para 30mH me da aproximadamente 47 vueltas, pero como lo quiero usar a 2 ohm ( son para alimentar 8 medios Eminence beta 10a 8ohm mid-bass 120hz-950hz, es decir 4 por canal en 4 cajas line array que yo mismo fabrique, es decir 2 beta10 x caja), calcule tal cual recomiendan a 6mH y me da 21 vueltas, mi duda es, será que mis cálculos están bien en cuanto al inductor en función al núcleo descrito??? Quizás es una pregunta gastada (por eso dije que me faltaba leer) pero como todos que lo intentaron la primera vez quisiera que arranque de una, espero no ser una piedra en el zapato pero nunca es tarde para aprender de este maravilloso mundo de la electrónica no???



Lo olvidaba, alguna recomendación o tip que se halla desarrollado con el pasar de los años y que quizás no he leído que repercuta en el buen desempeño del amplificador, porque no es secreto para nadie lo que se ha debatido sobre el tema, aunque de una me llega a la mente otra pregunta, como voy a usar los IRFP260N sé que debo modificar los valores de las Rgate, sin embargo es recomendable primero probar con las Rgate propuestas originalmente para el IRFP250 y luego ir bajando con precaución hasta conseguir un valor que equilibre mi amplificador???


----------



## djwash

Sundervis dijo:


> Buenas soy de maracay - venezuela, despues de leer y leer y leer...



Y vas a tener que seguir leyendo porque para potencias altas mas que nada y en general se usan otros componentes mas eficientes y nuevos. Por ejemplo los IRFP250/260 sirven pero no son lo mejor, el TIP, los 2n, en fin en cuanto a transistores se han utilizado otros distintos por varias razones, hasta el PCB se penso cambiar porque el original no es el mejor diseño para altas potencias aunque asi como esta se puede usar.

Te toca seguir leyendo, tambien en el foro hay otras opciones en clase D de alta potencia que te podrian interesar, no se si mejores pero si mas faciles de domar que este bicho. En el buscador pone IRS, vas a encontrar otras opciones y mucho mas por leer.


----------



## Sundervis

djwash dijo:


> Y vas a tener que seguir leyendo porque para potencias altas mas que nada y en general se usan otros componentes mas eficientes y nuevos. Por ejemplo los IRFP250/260 sirven pero no son lo mejor, el TIP, los 2n, en fin en cuanto a transistores se han utilizado otros distintos por varias razones, hasta el PCB se penso cambiar porque el original no es el mejor diseño para altas potencias aunque asi como esta se puede usar.
> 
> Te toca seguir leyendo, tambien en el foro hay otras opciones en clase D de alta potencia que te podrian interesar, no se si mejores pero si mas faciles de domar que este bicho. En el buscador pone IRS, vas a encontrar otras opciones y mucho mas por leer.



Sí, sé que es un amplificador difícil de domar, pero si otros lo hicieron y les funciona pues, me arriesgaré. Aparte que ya tengo los componentes, pues quizás cambie los TIP por unos MJL y los 2N por unos otros más potentes, quisiera tomar el riesgo!

Si lo lograse sería el equivalente a un American Audio 4001 plus y eso ya es una grosería! El motivo es que estoy usando un sistema 4 vías y para eso solo poseo American Audio v5001 plus para los sub's y una Crown XLS 802 para los high's y me estaría faltando amplificador para los mid-low y otro para los mid-high! Sobre el toroide que comente que te parece?


----------



## djwash

Sundervis dijo:


> Sep se que es un ampli dificil de domar, pero si otros lo hicieron y les funciona pes me arriesgare aparte quue ya tengo los componentes, pues quizas caambie los tip x mjl y los 2n x otros mas potentes, quisiera tomar el riesgo! Si lo lograse seria el equivalente a un american audio 4001 plus y eso ya es una groseria! El motivo es que eetoy usando un sietema 4vias y para eso solo poseo ameerican audio v5001 plus para los sub's y una crown xls 802 para los high's y me estaria ffaltando ampli para los mid-low y otro para los mid-high! Sobre el toroide que comente que te parece?



Tenes que buscar algun numero en el toroide o ver si coincide con las especificaciones (medidas y color) de algun modelo de algun fabricante.

Te recomiendo que busques temas sobre lo que te dije, IRS, son clase D de alta potencia, en esos temas tambien hay datos para armar el inductor mas facil con un EI33 supuestamente da buenos resultados tanto para esos amplis como para este. No perdes nada con visitar esos temas.


----------



## Sundervis

djwash dijo:


> Tenes que buscar algun numero en el toroide o ver si coincide con las especificaciones (medidas y color) de algun modelo de algun fabricante.
> 
> Te recomiendo que busques temas sobre lo que te dije, IRS, son clase D de alta potencia, en esos temas tambien hay datos para armar el inductor mas facil con un EI33 supuestamente da buenos resultados tanto para esos amplis como para este. No perdes nada con visitar esos temas.



Fino me dare un vistaso men y gracias por responder y estar atento, cuando pueda te dejo una foto de los núcleos de los tos toroides que conseguí, saludos!


----------



## Sundervis

Buenas, aca dejo fotos de los nucleos toroidales ya embobinados segun la lectura que he tenido del hilo ( aun me falta por leer  ), el alambre de cobre lo saque de un primario de un transformador de un UPS que desarme no se el grosor del alambre de cobre, y luego coloque 10 alambres en paralelo para mitigar el problema del calentamiento de la bobina a altas frecuencias, sin embargo quedo con una duda enorme y es si el nucleo de mi toroide llegase a saturarse a esos picos de corrientes ( pienso hacer el ampli de 1,25 Kwrms ), no encontre info en el nucleo sin embargo solo se que poseia 2 colores, 3/4 partes en rojo y el 1/4 restante en amarillo, la bobina con mas alambre posee 20 vueltas y la mas chica posee 11, quiero probar con ambas pues mi intencion es usar el ampli a 2 ohm y quisiera saber cual de estas 2 bobinas me ofrece mejor rendimiento y eficiencia.

Algo lei del voltaje de rebote provocado por los parlantes, que se refleja en mi fuente y si uso el transfo de 70-0-70 Vac estariamos hablando de 99Vdc - las perdidas de la fuente aproximadamente quedaria en 97,5VDc por rama, mas el 20% de tension de rebote que proviene de los parlantes llegaria en teoria a 117Vdc por rama por encima del valor de los componentes de la potencia, entonces mi pregunta??? conviene bobinar a 65-0-65Vac y perder un poco de potencia a la salida ( igual pienso alimentar 4 medios eminence beta 10a 250wrms a 2 ohm's por canal la frecuencia de trabajo sera de 120hz hasta 950hz, creo q el ampli todavia esta crecido ante los parlantes), pero asi garantizo el funcionamiento de la potencia??? espero haberme explicado y no haberme hecho un lio, igual si les parece que estoy mal en algo soy todo oidos.

Pd: Al tener resultados de la bobina y del ampli les cueto de los resultados y les mostrare un video o fotos de los avances, saludos al Sr. Eduardo por este proyecto, estoy con ansias de terminarlo y aplastar mis otros proyectos AB hechizos.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos a todos los que integran este foro. Bueno directo al grano alguien en el foro a logrado poner a full potencia este amplificador clase D (1250w rms)?. En el tema de diagrama de amplificador se publico un clase d que supuestamente genera  3200w a 1Ω con 6 tr. Aclaro que el publicante aseguro que lo tenia funcionando pero nunca lo ha bajado a esa impedancia,solo hasta 4Ω


----------



## Sundervis

*A*lcides *A*lvarez; se ve interesante el proyecto, aunque no muy distinto a este UCD en mi humilde opinion, dudo que el IR2110 del circuito pueda manejar todos esos mosfet, esperemos _*h*_a*-v*er q*ue* opinan los que saben del tema.


----------



## melquisedec

el diagrama aportado no corresponde al pcb , ademas en el pcb los mosfet son manejados atravez de los db139 y db 140 si es posible que el ic ir2110 funcione en esta configuracion y maneje bien los mosfet en cuestion


----------



## alcides alvarez

Que les parece este? El problema seria dar con ese IC


----------



## Delphos

melquisedec dijo:


> el diagrama aportado no corresponde al pcb , ademas en el pcb los mosfet son manejados atravez de los db139 y db 140 si es posible que el ic ir2110 funcione en esta configuracion y maneje bien los mosfet en cuestion



Saludos amigo melquisedec, en algun tema comentaron que el uso de transistores no era buena idea porque los transistores no podian manejar la velocidad de switcheo de este tipo de amplificadores, en este caso especifico al parecer los bd139--140 no son de alta frecuencia , en el documento que subio el compañero Alcides Alvares con el IRS2092, tambien manejan transistores, pero checando su datasheet,estos transistores manejan alta frecuencia, se ve un poco mas real ese ampli y al parecer es un diseño de IRF, se me hace mas confiable.



alcides alvarez dijo:


> Que les parece este? El problema seria dar con ese IC



Amigo alcides alvarez, tendras algo mas de informacion de este esquematico que pudieras aportar, ya que en la hoja que subiste dice que es la hoja 1 de 4,
GRacias y saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez

Delphos dijo:
			
		

> dijo. En el documento que subio el compañero Alcides Alvares con el IRS2092, tambien manejan transistores, pero checando su datasheet,estos transistores manejan alta frecuencia, se ve un poco mas real ese ampli y al parecer es un diseño de IRF, se me hace mas confiable.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Saludos compañeros efectivamente ese circuito seve muy completo y muy bien explicado donde se publico en este mismo foro hace algún tiempo. Este tipo de IC es empleado en varios modelos de amplificadores clase D  pero como antes comente, el IC, es lo mas complicado de encontrar


----------



## mono1969

Aca tienen una amplificador que utiliza el integrado IRS2092, es un modelo que fabrica Triell, creo que es de Brazil, mirando una PCB saque el esquematico y realize una placa y si funciona bien, a +/- 90Volts, no lo pude probar a full porque la fuente de alimentacion se quedaba corta y en un momento algo se puso en corto, tanto en la fuente como en el amplificador, lo unico que note es que los drivers de los mosfet ( TC4420 que por cierto pedi muestras gratis)
calentaban, todabia no se si el problema fue la fuente switching o el amplificador pero si funcionaba. 
Disculpen por el PCB pero no le puse mucho empeño solo queria probar si funcionaba


----------



## alcides alvarez

mono1969 dijo:


> Aca tienen una amplificador que utiliza el integrado IRS2092, es un modelo que fabrica Triell, creo que es de Brazil, mirando una PCB saque el esquematico y realize una placa y si funciona bien, a +/- 90Volts, no lo pude probar a full porque la fuente de alimentacion se quedaba corta y en un momento algo se puso en corto, tanto en la fuente como en el amplificador, lo unico que note es que los drivers de los mosfet ( TC4420 que por cierto pedi muestras gratis)
> calentaban, todabia no se si el problema fue la fuente switching o el amplificador pero si funcionaba.
> Disculpen por el PCB pero no le puse mucho empeño solo queria probar si funcionaba



cierto te falto un poco mas de empeño en ese pcb.El que coloque en el mensaje anterior,fue publicado por nanotecnología de Brasil  y publico entre 3 o 4 pcb de esta clase de amplificadores asegurando que funcionaban.


----------



## mono1969

alcides alvarez dijo:


> cierto te falto un poco mas de empeño en ese pcb.El que coloque en el mensaje anterior,fue publicado por nanotecnología de Brasil  y publico entre 3 o 4 pcb de esta clase de amplificadores asegurando que funcionaban.



No recuerdo los otros, arme varios y casi todos funcionaban algunos mejores que otros, pero este si suena bastante fuerte, ahora estoy armando una fuente conmutada mas grande para poder hacer mas pruebas


----------



## alcides alvarez

mono1969 dijo:


> No recuerdo los otros, arme varios y casi todos funcionaban algunos mejores que otros, pero este si suena bastante fuerte, ahora estoy armando una fuente conmutada mas grande para poder hacer mas pruebas



Tienes algún pcb de una de esas fuentes que compartas? Me gustaría poder armar algo de eso ,con ese tipo de fuente se ocupa menos espacio y quedaría un amplificador discreto pero que sorprendería a muchos


----------



## mono1969

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Tienes algún pcb de una de esas fuentes que compartas? Me gustaría poder armar algo de eso ,con ese tipo de fuente se ocupa menos espacio y quedaría un amplificador discreto pero que sorprendería a muchos



Mira la fuente que arme esta en el foro es la de mnicolau la de 800W y esta con toda la informacion, cualquier duda aca andamos.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos compañeros. Estuve buscando mosfet  y lo único que consegui fueron estos IRFP264N,su RDS es de 60mΩ. Me serviría para este tpo de ampñlificador clase d?


----------



## mogolloelectro

hay 2 cosas que hay que tener en cuenta (si mal no recuerdo era una pero no me acuerdo cual es) 
hay uno que estoy casi seguro que es el Qg que es la carga del gatillo y el otro Ciss que es la capacitancia de entrada que ambas duplican las especificaciones del irfp 250 y claro tambien entra a jugar la rdson que entre menos tenga mejor por que maneja mas amperios y por ende mas watts pero los componentes que tienen que manejar el mosfet serian los que entran en peligro de quemarse si no se seleccionan los mosfets adecuados
por ejemplo yo use los mosfets irf 640 con una fuente oscilada que entrega +/-82v y funciona de maravilla (en un comentario anterior di todas las explicaciones con respecto al amplificador) 
espero te sea util la informacion


----------



## alcides alvarez

mogolloelectro dijo:


> hay 2 cosas que hay que tener en cuenta (si mal no recuerdo era una pero no me acuerdo cual es)
> hay uno que estoy casi seguro que es el Qg que es la carga del gatillo y el otro Ciss que es la capacitancia de entrada que ambas duplican las especificaciones del irfp 250 y claro tambien entra a jugar la rdson que entre menos tenga mejor por que maneja mas amperios y por ende mas watts pero los componentes que tienen que manejar el mosfet serian los que entran en peligro de quemarse si no se seleccionan los mosfets adecuados
> por ejemplo yo use los mosfets irf 640 con una fuente oscilada que entrega +/-82v y funciona de maravilla (en un comentario anterior di todas las explicaciones con respecto al amplificador)
> espero te sea util la informacion



Gracias hermano por la información


----------



## alcides alvarez

Amigos otra pregunta: cuanta potencia le han podido sacar a este micromountro? Saludos y disculpen tanta preguntadera pero cuando se tienen dudas,hay que aclararlas


----------



## mogolloelectro

no poseo ningun dispositivo para medir las potencias de los amplificadores pero en el ensayo y con el oido te puedo decir que suena muy potente y sin distorsion de audio (llego un punto donde pense que iva a quemar los parlantes por como sonaba ) pero eso se vuelve relativo la razon por la que arme mi primer clase d fue por entrar al mundo nuevo del audio y probar todas sus virtudes por ejemplo una de las pruebas que hice fue colocar 8 parlantes en paralelo y conectarlos en una sola etapa que no era esta era la no ucd y su desempeño fue asombroso
igual solo hasta que lo armes por ti mismo y lo pruebes podras despejar todas tus dudas


----------



## magomac

Podrias comentar que mosfet usaste,a que voltaje (tipo de fuente) y por cuanto tiempo hiciste esa prueba con el no-ucd por favor?
slds.


----------



## mogolloelectro

irf 630 9640 +/-48v con un transformador lineal y como 6 horas sonando con una sola etapa los parlantes eran 4 de 12 pulgadas a 8 ohms cada uno en paralelo y dos parlantes sony que eran de 6 ohms con un tester de regular calidad marco 1.5 ohms aproximadamente y  en otras pruebas y otros amplificadores tambien con 630 9640 estereo fuente oscilada ir2153 +/-48v tambien y esa ha durado de un dia a otro sonando aunque le hice una prueba a la salida colocandola en puente y tambien suena perfecto una vez lo probe con +/-55v y funciono pero esa etapa no ucd no se debe usar mas de +/-50v


----------



## magomac

increible..gracias por la info.
notaste un aumento sustancial de temperatura en bobina y mosfet al trabajar a menos de 2Ω?
porque segun esto
Prms = (V-((Rdson*V)/R))²/(2*R)
Prms = (48-((0.5*48)/2))²/(2*2)
Prms  a 2Ω= 324W
y tu lo probaste a 1,2Ω varias horas, con esos fet de encapsulado pequeño y rdson 
relativamente alta ...

una mas.. que tipo de refrigeracion recomiendas para 2Ω?
me gustaría hacer el mismo test pero a +-38 max. por las dudas,
tengo el par 630/9530 que me entregarian 260W a 2Ω y alimentado 
con la dcdc compacta y no se si me dará la potencia necesaria esa fuente.
algun consejo?

slds


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Que tal amigos, les comento que dentro de poco tiempo pienso probar este amplificador y como no han podido subir aun el PCB con las revisiones mas actual, me dispuse a hacer el PCB de la pagina 1 (la primera versión) ,puse refuerzos y ademas agregue la resistencia variable al pin 2 del LM311 para poder acomodar el offset, osea que lo único que hay demas es la VR1 que es de 50k y el C25 que es de 100nF. Todas las referencias de los componentes están en el PDF que subió EJTagle en el primer mensaje... aquí lo subo también para que no se confundan.

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Al meter ZOOM en los PDF puede que se vean lineas en la placa, eso es por un problema del programa en que la diseñe, solo bastará con poner mas zoom y desaparecerán... A la hora de imprimir esto no afecta en nada.


----------



## crazysound

mogolloelectro dijo:


> irf 630 9640 +/-48v con un transformador lineal y como 6 horas sonando con una sola etapa los parlantes eran 4 de 12 pulgadas a 8 ohms cada uno en paralelo y dos parlantes sony que eran de 6 ohms con un tester de regular calidad marco 1.5 ohms aproximadamente y  en otras pruebas y otros amplificadores tambien con 630 9640 estereo fuente oscilada ir2153 +/-48v tambien y esa ha durado de un dia a otro sonando aunque le hice una prueba a la salida colocandola en puente y tambien suena perfecto una vez lo probe con +/-55v y funciono pero esa etapa no ucd no se debe usar mas de +/-50v


Hola mogolloelectro, esperamos fotos!!  Más que todo para observar la bobina!!!!

Saludos..


----------



## mogolloelectro

la bobina era de nucleo de aire con 1 alambre #12 se calentaba calculo hasta 60 grados y el disipador era de 2.5*3*5 cms y usaba un ventilador pequeño para mantenerlo tibio las fotos la verdad se las voy a quedar debiendo por que ese proyecto lo arme en una tabla para mostrar y termino en manos de un amigo la fuente con la que quedo fue la smps 2.0 tl494 de mnicolau por lo demas nada raro tenia 

bueno por ahi tengo otro amplificador al que le puedo tomar fotos y trabaja con la misma bobina voy a ver si esta noche las monto en el foro


----------



## crazysound

Ok, pensé que usabas una bobina toroidal..

Saludos..


----------



## Juliusm

Hola foristas
Es Bueno saber que les haiga funcionado a muchos y incluso a la primera, pero en mi caso tengo problemas no pude conseguir el sustituo para el uf4004 asi que le puse el uf4007..que tanto influye este diodo de alta velocidad? , al encender mi circuito no hay ruido,cuando le pongo señal se esucucha bien bajito, utilice una tension de +-38 con la configuracion de 200w/4ohm, hice las pruebas que menciona ejtagle y al medir tension entre los pines 6 y 5 del IR2110 mide 0 volts , cuando mido entre el pin5 IR2110 y -vcc al puentear 3y4 del LM me da 11.46v y el mismo valor al puentear 3y8 del LM entre el pin 5 y +vcc. ya revise las pistas hice la boina tres veces con nucleo y de aire..y sigo obteniendo una salida bien baja....al colocar la punta del multi en el pin 5 se escucha como mi celular me parecio algo extraño, y cuando toque el inductor con nucleo de aire sucedio lo mismo...pero de todas mi cel suena as fuerte..Que podra ser?
Ya llevo tressemanas con esto y he comprado componentes como para hacer unos 5 amplificadores y sigo teniendo problemas ..... 
Desde ya les agradesco por la ayuda brindada


----------



## el chimbo

una pregunta compañeros del foro:
me decidi por armar el ampli por la fidelidad y porque siempre he querido tener un ampli clase D
he armado el pcb con todos los componentes y la fuente 
pero al poner el bombillo incandecente al encenderlo prende la bombillo al maximo pero luego se va opacando
hasta ahi todo bien, pero luego que conecto la bocina el amplificador empieza a hacer un tipo golpe en la bocina como un plop plop y el bombillo se enciende al maximo en cada golpe
el foco que pongo en serie es de 60 watts sera que es de muy poca potencia o sera que en mi ampli hay algun problema?? de antemano cualquier sugerencia o consejo muchas gracias y gracias tambien al ingeniero por compartir este amplificador


----------



## clemen

el chimbo dijo:


> una pregunta compañeros del foro:
> me decidi por armar el ampli por la fidelidad y porque siempre he querido tener un ampli clase D
> he armado el pcb con todos los componentes y la fuente
> pero al poner el bombillo incandecente al encenderlo prende la bombillo al maximo pero luego se va opacando
> hasta ahi todo bien, pero luego que conecto la bocina el amplificador empieza a hacer un tipo golpe en la bocina como un plop plop y el bombillo se enciende al maximo en cada golpe
> el foco que pongo en serie es de 60 watts sera que es de muy poca potencia o sera que en mi ampli hay algun problema?? de antemano cualquier sugerencia o consejo muchas gracias y gracias tambien al ingeniero por compartir este amplificador



El bombillo es de 60 watts limita mucho la alimentación.  Prueba con uno de 100 watt o dos de 60 watts en paralelo


----------



## jesus herney

hola chimbo creo que tenes un problema el mio funciona con el foco de 60 pero a muy bajo volumen así que revisar algo anda mal. suerte amigo... .


----------



## el chimbo

gracias amigo clemen probare con dos de 60 watts ya no lo segui probando porque me dio miedo 
que puediera quemar algo  

Jesus: revisare con las mediciones que se publicaron en mensajes anteriores en el LM y el el IR2110
y les comento 

 gracias amigos


----------



## Tacatomon

Hay veces, dependiendo de los componentes usados y la calidad de construcción del montaje, el amplificador aunque esté bien, no logra encender correctamente debido a la carga lenta de los condensadores principales de la PSU (-VCC nunca logra subir, causando una derivación de VCC a GND o viceversa). Me ha pasado en algunas ocasiones con tensiones de 60-80V y mas de 15,000uF. Si fuese un detalle grave en el montaje, directamente fallaría el amplificador. Cuando sucedía así, simplemente lo alimentaba sin la serie (lámpara) y el amplificador funcionaba perfectamente.

Detalles para tener en cuenta.

PS: Volviendo con el ambicioso proyecto de la PCB del amplificador (Si, esa que nunca apareció), lamentablemente al menos por mi parte, lo he dejado de lado. Tal como venía pensando desde el inicio, el amplificador requiere de un layout muy cuidadoso y definitivamente en dual layer para poder escalar con seguridad y fidelidad a mas de 1kW. De los 2 prototipos que he hecho, el amplificador simplemente no funciona. El compañero @mono1969 incluso fue testigo de los primeros prototipos sin éxito. Yo monté un par mas con algunas mejoras y aún así el amplificador es muy inestable.

Una PCB grande es necesaria para manejar potencias por arriba del kW en forma segura, pero ésto también requiere de un layout excelente y a obligación dual layer para mantener una EMI controlada. Es por ésto que hasta el momento la única PCB recomendada y funcional es la del primer mensaje del tema, diseñada por el Ing. Tagle.

Eso, no descarta que prueben otras pcb, o ya sea que diseñen la suya propia para X propósito. Pero, deben de conocer la limitación real del amplificador debido a su principio de funcionamiento. A mas potencia, mayores problemas de control y seguridad.

De mi parte, ya no seguiré en el proyecto, solo estaré por acá ayudando en el tema en lo que pueda.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## djwash

Hola Tacatomon, sabes que yo esperaba que en algun momento publicaran esa placa, con la misma idea llevar este ampli a potencias altas de forma segura y confiable para usar en eventos, es cierto este ampli tiene la cualidad de ser sensible a algunas cuestiones de calidad, prolijidad de armado, hasta el flux casero le puede llegar a afectar, y mientras mas potencia las cosas pueden empeorar.

Yo no he tenido mayores problemas con este ampli aunque solo lo he usado en potencias bajas no superando los +-60VDC, para los que si han tenido o tienen problemas les recomiendo que no se den por vencidos, es un buen ampli y así de bueno como es requiere que todo este en orden, a seguir revisando.


PD: Que opinas de los IRS que hay en otros temas?


----------



## Tacatomon

DjWash, el amplificador del Ing. se destaca por su excelente comportamiento y alta fidelidad de salida en la PCB original. A niveles de voltajes como el que mencionas, es realmente imbatible.

Mas allá de 80V con la PCB original se corre mucho riesgo. Se tenía pensado un current limit en la PCB grande de aproximadamente 16A de salida a 130V de alimentación. Algo así como picos máximos de 1900W en 4R. y una potencia sostenida teórica de unos 1250W. Obviamente, algo inconcebible con el diseño original. Dado que para esas potencias hay que escalar en una PCB Dual layer, el proyecto ya no tiene sentido, perdiendo la facilidad del ensamble en casa.
Yo también quería probar mas allá del kW rms, incluso armé la dummy load de 5ohms a 2000W... Pero, realmente es demasiado para mi. Lo que invertí en componentes quizás lo uso para ensamblar algunos UCD mas, para no desperdiciar tal calidad de componentes.

Esas cosas supongo, suelen pasar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Respecto a los otros amplificadores, no los he analizado a detalle, pero por lo que he leído, hay algunos que reportan, funcionan bien. Los que al parecer trabajan de manera estable son los cuentan con generador de onda triangular, es decir, no son auto-oscilantes como en éste diseño.

Ahora como mi trabajo ha tomado un rumbo algo alejado de la electrónica en si, ya no seguiré investigando éstos amplificadores.


----------



## The Rookie

this pcb amp work perfectly no issues with amp



			
				RatTraslator dijo:
			
		

> Este PCB trabaja perfectamente, no hay problemas con el amplificador



*Normas generales*

*1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.

*General rules*

*1.3* The preferred language is Spanish, and we appreciate the moderate use of any other language.


----------



## crazysound

Muy lindo The Rookie, está probado este pcb? 

Por lo que se ve, le has agregado la protección.

Saludos..


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Que tal amigos, les comento que dentro de poco tiempo pienso probar este amplificador y como no han podido subir aun el PCB con las revisiones mas actual, me dispuse a hacer el PCB de la pagina 1 (la primera versión) ,puse refuerzos y ademas agregue la resistencia variable al pin 2 del LM311 para poder acomodar el offset, osea que lo único que hay demas es la VR1 que es de 50k y el C25 que es de 100nF. Todas las referencias de los componentes están en el PDF que subió EJTagle en el primer mensaje... aquí lo subo también para que no se confundan.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> PD: Al meter ZOOM en los PDF puede que se vean lineas en la placa, eso es por un problema del programa en que la diseñe, solo bastará con poner mas zoom y desaparecerán... A la hora de imprimir esto no afecta en nada.



 hola a todos mi pregunta es la siguiente este pcb debería ser igual al primero me refiero a las medidas ? ya que lo pienso ensamblar con +-60


----------



## The Rookie

component layout
warm regards
The Rookie

Lado de los componentes, cálidos saludos. The Rookie.


Spanish please....


----------



## EXFLACO

The Rookie dijo:


> component layout
> warm regards
> The Rookie
> 
> Lado de los componentes, cálidos saludos. The Rookie.
> 
> 
> Spanish please....


 Ese diseño tiene errores de diseño No anda asi como esta


----------



## Ratmayor

EXFLACO dijo:


> Ese diseño tiene errores de diseño No anda asi como esta


¿Podrías exponer cuales son los errores de diseño que impedirían su funcionamiento?


----------



## kanon

Esa pista la veo muy cercas..!

Entre gnd y fb parece hacer corto.!


----------



## EXFLACO

Ratmayor dijo:


> ¿Podrías exponer cuales son los errores de diseño que impedirían su funcionamiento?


Mira Rat el lado derecho la alimentacion en el zener, no esta referenciada a masa falta al menos un puente ,y si tiene 1 error talvez tenga mas no?


----------



## Ratmayor

EXFLACO dijo:


> Mira Rat el lado derecho la alimentacion en el zener, no esta referenciada a masa falta al menos un puente ,y si tiene 1 error talvez tenga mas no?


El zener de la derecha NO va referenciado a masa, está referenciado al -Vcc, al igual que el IR2110...


----------



## crazysound

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Que tal amigos, les comento que dentro de poco tiempo pienso probar este amplificador y como no han podido subir aun el PCB con las revisiones mas actual, me dispuse a hacer el PCB de la pagina 1 (la primera versión) ,puse refuerzos y ademas agregue la resistencia variable al pin 2 del LM311 para poder acomodar el offset, osea que lo único que hay demas es la VR1 que es de 50k y el C25 que es de 100nF. Todas las referencias de los componentes están en el PDF que subió EJTagle en el primer mensaje... aquí lo subo también para que no se confundan.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> PD: Al meter ZOOM en los PDF puede que se vean lineas en la placa, eso es por un problema del programa en que la diseñe, solo bastará con poner mas zoom y desaparecerán... A la hora de imprimir esto no afecta en nada.



Y Mastodonte Man, lo has podido probar...??? Se ve muy lindo el pcb!!

Saludos...


----------



## EXFLACO

Ratmayor dijo:


> El zener de la derecha NO va referenciado a masa, está referenciado al -Vcc, al igual que el IR2110...



Señor moderador por favor revise el esquematico los dos zeners de 3,7v van referenciados a gnd fijese bien el pcb,muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 114479​
Yo veo un zener, un cerámico y un electrolítico sin función alguna  O se olvidaron de dibujar un puente 

¿ A que esquema se supone que representa este LayOut ?


----------



## Ratmayor

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 114479​
> Yo veo un zener, un cerámico y un electrolítico sin función alguna  O se olvidaron de dibujar un puente
> 
> ¿ A que esquema se supone que representa este LayOut ?


Necesito un lazarillo  el diagrama básico es el del amplificador original, el diagrama del protector apareció por algún lado de DiyAudio... Noto que tiene un fail en la cerigrafía en el zener del lado izquierdo, dice 1N5817...  Pero apartando esos detalles, no veo otros errores significativos...


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 117510​
Ahora se puede comparar bien.


----------



## EXFLACO

A eso me referia, señor moderador general ,exactamente falta la referencia de gnd de ese zener ,pero no quiero discutir con los moderadores,no sea que me desciendan a soldado razo jajajajaj


----------



## Pablo Garavano

Hola que tal, les comento que arme este amplificador en la versión 200 watts en 8 ohms y no puedo creer lo hermoso que suena. Ahora les hago una pregunta sobre como medirle la potencia. 
Le aplico a la entrada una señal seno de 2vpp y 50hz y obtengo a la salida sobre una resistencia de          8 ohms, una tensión alterna de 30V y una corriente alterna de 4A lo que da 120Wrms, esto esta bien?o debe darme 200Wrms? uso un tester y una pinza amperometrica de verdadero valor eficaz.
espero que se entienda algo, y gracias de antemano


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

Compañeros aquí esta el amplificador triall audio pasado a pcb wizard no le puse los valores se guían de la tarjeta originaL


----------



## crazysound

jhonny giordanengo dijo:


> Compañeros aquí esta el amplificador triall audio pasado a pcb wizard no le puse los valores se guían de la tarjeta originaL



Hola jhonny, no tenés el circuito? Sabés si alguien lo ha probado? 

Saludos..


----------



## mono1969

crazysound dijo:


> Hola jhonny, no tenés el circuito? Sabés si alguien lo ha probado?
> 
> Saludos..


Yo lo monte y funciono a la primera pero no tenia tanta potencia, con una fuente de +/- 65 volts
luego aumente el voltage a +/- 90 volts y mejoro la potencia pero tambien se recalentaron los drivers de los mosfets hasta que se quemaron, lo deje a un costado y no lo revise para ver cual fue la falla, pero ahora de doy otra mirada para ver que fue.
Fijate en el post # 3870 que esta el esquematico de este amplificador Triell class D 2000W


----------



## crazysound

Hola mono1969, donde has conseguido los pcb's y los inductores? Si son los tuyos se ven muy bien!

Saludos..


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

mono1969 dijo:


> Yo lo monte y funciono a la primera pero no tenia tanta potencia, con una fuente de +/- 65 volts
> luego aumente el voltage a +/- 90 volts y mejoro la potencia pero tambien se recalentaron los drivers de los mosfets hasta que se quemaron, lo deje a un costado y no lo revise para ver cual fue la falla, pero ahora de doy otra mirada para ver que fue.
> Fijate en el post # 3870 que esta el esquematico de este amplificador Triell class D 2000W



la verdad no lo he probado pero un amigo lo ensillo a 4 hom y la calidad de sonido es única la me
 gusto mucho. y respecto a los drivers qe se te calentaron de pronto podrían ser falsos  o de mala calidad o se pueden reemplazar por transistores


----------



## ialvega

jhonny giordanengo dijo:


> la verdad no lo he probado pero un amigo lo ensillo a 4 hom y la calidad de sonido es única la me
> gusto mucho. y respecto a los drivers qe se te calentaron de pronto podrían ser falsos  o de mala calidad o se pueden reemplazar por transistores




Pregunta ¿Es confiable armar este amplificador clase D de 2000w? ¿Hasta cuantos voltios lo puedo hacer funcionar?

Gracias por sus respuestas

atte
Ialvega


----------



## mono1969

jhonny giordanengo dijo:


> la verdad no lo he probado pero un amigo lo ensillo a 4 hom y la calidad de sonido es única la me
> gusto mucho. y respecto a los drivers qe se te calentaron de pronto podrían ser falsos  o de mala calidad o se pueden reemplazar por transistores


Hola Jhony, no creo que el problema fueran los drivers porque fueron muestras que pedi directamente del fabricante y si se pueden reemplazar estos drivers con el par BD139/140, yo saque el esquematico de una foto y lo pase a un PCB, tal vez cometi algun herror en algun componente o coneccion, pero solo fallo cuando quise ponerlo a 3/4 de la potencia, a media potencia todo estaba perfecto.


----------



## Quercus

He  rescatado el primer amplificador que hice de este hilo. Quiero utilizarlo para auto amplificar un _subwoofer _  de 15”, los únicos problemas que siempre me ha dado, ha sido la temperatura de la bobina de salida, al aire se calentaba bastante y con toroide se podía cocinar en ella, con solo estar conectado y sin inyectarle musica.

 Leí de ustedes, que con un toroide apropiado esto desaparecía, así que compre varios para probar:
  La prueba con +-54V conectado en vacio, con ese mismo voltaje tuve los problemas de temperatura a los que ante aludía con solo conectarlo y sin inyectarle señal, la temperatura era poco aconsejada.

Como siempre una prueba larga, primero en vacio y después con música, por momentos a  todo trapo.
  En vacio, con música baja, con música alta, el conjunto toroide bobina a temperatura ambiente unos 20º. 

  ¡Que cambio!.
 Faltaría probarlo, reforzando el hilo de la bobina con _este_,  que es mucho más potente. 

  El toroide es un T-200-2


----------



## magomac

Hola quercus10, gusto de saludarte,te felicito por encontrarle la vuelta.
A mi, con bobina de aire a 32mm de diámetro, pero con 2 capas de 13 alambres #26 entorchados tampoco se me calienta.
un par de preguntitas.. ¿cual es tu apreciación personal respecto del sonido de este amplificador?
¿se parece o mejora en calidad y potencia a algún otro que hayas construido tipo jagodic , holton o esp?


----------



## Quercus

Hola magomac.
  No puedo opinar mucho de oído, pues lo he escuchado poco con respecto a los demás, que si he oído largo y tendido. 

  Para tener una  opinión contrastada, sobre la calidad de uno u otro, se debe hacer una escucha a ciegas a ser posible con ABX y buenos altavoces, para apreciar matices. Yo no la he hecho. 

  Te puedo dar la opinión que tengo en general  hasta ahora.

  Si lo queremos para escuchar música de calidad en estéreo (cosa muy lógica) donde hay como mínimo dos unidades, he leído un montón de “pegas”  por ruidos en esa configuración,  algo debe haber, pues son muchos los que coinciden en ello, pero  para poder valorar, tendría que montar yo mismo esta configuración y comprobar, o descartar lo leído.

  Siendo riguroso con mi opinión, a* día de hoy y con los datos que tengo*, prefiero *algún modelo* de los otros que he montado, para hacer un amplificador estéreo de calidad.

  A parte de todo esto, el amplificador suena *muy bien  *para mi gusto y el de otros que lo han escuchado embobados e incrédulos por lo que es y de lo que es capaz. 

  Sobre todo destacaría,  que por potencia, con respecto a la alimentación,  no tiene rival de todo lo que he construido y aquí no hay un “me parece”. *Es impresionante* el rendimiento que tiene.

*Mi mas sincera felicitación a su creador*


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Buenos días paisano, no soy un experto en éste tipo de amplificadores, pero creo recordar que en algunos casos, si su uso es exclusivamente para atacar un subwoofer ( bajas frecuencias del espectro de audio ) se puede PRESCINDIR del inductor, por lo que problema resuelto. Que aquellos que tienen mas experiencia en éste circuito te lo confirmen. Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Hola Juan Carlos.

Creo que en este caso no, el conjunto bobina y condensador, forma parte del amplificador, además de hacer de filtro.


----------



## crazysound

quercus10 dijo:


> Hola Juan Carlos.
> 
> Creo que en este caso no, el conjunto bobina y condensador, forma parte del amplificador, además de hacer de filtro.


Totalmente deacuerdo con quercus10 

Particularmente pienso que es "insalubre" para el parlante prescindir del filtro.

Saludos...!!

PD: quercus10, qué tamaño tiene el toroide que utilizaste?  

Gracias..!!


----------



## Cdma System

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Buenos días paisano, no soy un experto en éste tipo de amplificadores, pero creo recordar que en algunos casos, si su uso es exclusivamente para atacar un subwoofer ( bajas frecuencias del espectro de audio ) se puede PRESCINDIR del inductor, por lo que problema resuelto. Que aquellos que tienen mas experiencia en éste circuito te lo confirmen. Un saludo.





La única manera de prescindir del inductor es cuando la realimentación está tomada antes de ello.
Pero de todos modos sea tomada antes o después yo pondría el inductor por más que sea en sub ya que sin el le estás tirando toda la frecuencia de conmutación a tú sub, por más que no lo "escuches" las frecuencia de conmutación le está llegando.


----------



## crazysound

experimentador dijo:


> La única manera de prescindir del inductor es cuando la realimentación está tomada antes de ello.
> Pero *de todos modos sea tomada antes o después yo pondría el inductor por más que sea en sub ya que sin el le estás tirando toda la frecuencia de conmutación a tú sub, por más que no lo "escuches" las frecuencia de conmutación le está llegando*.



A eso me refería con lo de "insalubre"..


----------



## ejtagle

Les puedo contar un poquito mi experiencia... Tal como dicen arriba, con un amplificador UCD el inductor y capacitor son indispensables. Sino, simplemente no anda. El inductor y el capacitor SON PARTE CRÍTICA de la realimentación del amplificador.
En el caso de amplificadores con la realimentación tomada EXCLUSIVAMENTE ANTES del inductor, si es para manejar un SUBWOOFER en forma DIRECTA, y SIN FILTRO , es posible no usar inductor, aunque no recomendable, porque por los cables tendrán la portadora del amplificador, con lo que generarán un montón de interferencia (los cables operan de antena transmisora) ... Al subwoofer en sí no lo afecta la alta frecuencia, porque la misma bobina del mismo la filtra... Aclaramos que es SUBWOOFER, que a cualquier otra clase de parlante sí le afecta... y mucho, a tal punto que se puede quemar!


----------



## magomac

Don Eduardo,que gusto de leerlo nuevamente por aca..
Quisiera pedirle humildemente algunos tips o sugerencias para construir
una placa estereo o incluso cuadrafónica para este amplificador.
Se que hay al menos un par de compañeros que lo hicieron trenzando los cables
de alimentación y disponiendo un pequeño toroide de ferrita en los cables de tierra.
¿será posible esto con placa simple y bobina con núcleo de aire?
es decir, 2 amplis compartiendo disipador en una misma placa?
creo que a varios nos preocupa la idea de tener un excelente sonido
en configuración estereo pero con batidos de frecuencia o ruidos que desaniman
hasta al mas entusiasta..
Creo que es la única "pega" como decía un compañero mas atras.
Por lo demás me sumo como él a la felicitación por semejante pieza de ingeniería.
mis respetos , don Eduardo.

de antemano, muchas gracias.


----------



## seba7_sin

Hola a todos!!! tengo armado este ampli y me ha quedado un problema por solucionar: sacar el zumbido de fondo de 50Hz de alimentación. Logré reducirlo disminuyendo la impedancia de entrada a R14 a 1K (también mejoró el effset ).

Lo que no logro es reducirlo por completo. Como dato les puedo aportar que con la entrada al aire lo capta al zumbido, ahora si conecto la entrada a masa el mismo desaparece por completo. *Se me ocurre cambiar el LM311 por un TL071, lo cual creo a mi entender mejoraría el offset y considero que quizás también el zumbido de entrada*.

Nosé que opinan los expertos en el tema. O bien Eduardo cuando vos lo diseñaste porque fue tu elección el LM311? Gracias


----------



## djwash

seba7_sin dijo:


> Hola a todos!!! tengo armado este ampli y me ha quedado un problema por solucionar: sacar el zumbido de fondo de 50Hz de alimentación. Logré reducirlo disminuyendo la impedancia de entrada a R14 a 1K (también mejoró el effset ).
> 
> Lo que no logro es reducirlo por completo. Como dato les puedo aportar que con la entrada al aire lo capta al zumbido, ahora si conecto la entrada a masa el mismo desaparece por completo. *Se me ocurre cambiar el LM311 por un TL071, lo cual creo a mi entender mejoraría el offset y considero que quizás también el zumbido de entrada*.
> 
> Nosé que opinan los expertos en el tema. O bien Eduardo cuando vos lo diseñaste porque fue tu elección el LM311? Gracias



Hola, te recomiendo que uses un buen preamplificador conectado correctamente por el tema de masa, en la pagina de ESP hay algunos que te pueden servir o te podes basar en alguno de esos para armar uno vos, yo lo hice asi sin tonos ni balance y me funciono muy bien sin ruidos.

Tambien hay algunos en el foro como un Rotel creo, y un Gemini PA 700, seguro hay mas.

A leer.


----------



## ejtagle

Definitivamente el LM311 tiene que quedarse. Es un comparador de alta velocidad, y mucho más rápido que un tl071 que es un amplificador operacional. Aunque parecieran ser lo mismo, no lo son. Uno está optimizado para velocidad de respuesta al comparar 2 tensiones de entrada distintas, y el otro está optimizado para amplificar en forma lineal.

Los problemas de ruido de 50 y 100hz son SIEMPRE causados en este ampli por problemas de masa, o de mal blindaje de las señales de entrada. La solución va desde ver exactamente por dónde pasan los cables de entrada, o ver dónde está conectada la masa de potencia (bucle entre la masa de potencia, chasis, masa de la ficha de señal de entrada), o directamente por pasar cerca el cable de entrada (que debiera ser blindado, en lo posible!) de las lineas de alimentación... o sino, un bucle de masa entre el ampli y la fuente de sonido...


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos a todos y sobre todo al creador de este proyecto, señor ejtagle les quiero hacer una pregunta, no aumentaria el desempeño del amplificador si hicieramos el pcb doble cara dejando la parte superior como referencia a tierra, como el amplificador es muy suceptible a interferencias cuando uno lo va hacerlo funcionar con bobina de nucleo de aire, y en tal caso como se haria, gracias de antemano.


----------



## ejtagle

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Saludos a todos y sobre todo al creador de este proyecto, señor ejtagle les quiero hacer una pregunta, no aumentaria el desempeño del amplificador si hicieramos el pcb doble cara dejando la parte superior como referencia a tierra, como el amplificador es muy suceptible a interferencias cuando uno lo va hacerlo funcionar con bobina de nucleo de aire, y en tal caso como se haria, gracias de antemano.



Sí y no... Usando un segundo lado como blindaje, podría mejorar, siempre y cuando se diseñe en forma correcta ese lado. Me explico: Un lado de cobre completo, puede servir de antena, puede acoplar ruido de una parte del circuito en otra... o bien diseñado puede blindar las partes susceptibles del circuito y hacerlas más inmunes al ruido... 

Pero, para lograr ésto último, posiblemente harían falta agujeros metalizados para poder hacer múltiples uniones entre ambas caras en los lugares correctos. Y eso hacía que el proyecto no pudiera armarlo cualquiera... Por eso no lo hice así.

De todas formas, tal como está, el problema mayor es la interferencia que el amplificador causa en otros equipos, y esa interferencia se debe esencialmente al inductor de salida (debería ser de núcleo de ferrite, no de núcleo de aire)...


----------



## pedro yamarte

Muchas gracias por responder mi inquietud señor ejtagle tratare de seguir construyendo una 2 placa hasta llegar ala perfeccion el problema de mi pais son los benditos componentes que son muy escasos, un saludo desde venezuela...


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

compañeros hice el amplificador en vercion estéreo ,ademar incorpore un sistema de lelay para el molesto pop de encendido y apagado y incorpore los filtros de la fuente y el puente rectificador .les cuento que el amplificador funciona sin problema  ya lo probé y esta excelente  subire unos pdf y mañana las fotos con el vídeo de la prueba de sonido


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

estas son las fotos



estas son las fotos


----------



## detrakx

Buena foristas, hace poco mas de un año arme este excelente amplificador, me llevo un buen tiempo lograr hacerlo funcionar, en varias ocasiones pense en abandonarlo, incluso lo arte de preguntas al señor ejtagle, hasta que le encontre la vuelta y lo puse en marcha. 

Seba7 unos de los problemas mas graves que tuve, fue el de los bucles de masa, el amplificador funcionaba a medias a cierto nivel recortaba y tenia un ruido a masa considerable. Tambien ocasionalmente sucedia eso de que al dejar la entrada abierta captaba ruido.
Como recomendacion, conecta la masa de la fuente de energia directo a la masa del amp ucd (masa de la salida) y la masa del preamp la conectas a la masa de entrada del ucd. 
 Otra cosa, tal cual recomienda djwash, utiliza al menos un preamp confiable, como un un Tl07X o Ne5532, o similar para garantizar que la señal de linea entre bien al UCD.

Para el usuario Pedro, tengo armado el UCD con bobinas de aire, alejadas no mas de 10cm de 
los modulos y no tengo absolutamente ningun un ruido.  
Como recomendacion, luego de armar las bobinas y en la pruebas del amp UCD, se puden mover las bobinas, y buscar la ubicacion ideal.

Aprovecho y pregunto ya que estamos, vale la pena poner en serie una bobina con el banco de capacitores de la fuente de energia, para filtrar la frecuencia de oscilacion del UCD, ???


----------



## crazysound

Jhonny, cuál es la referencia de esos núcleos toroidales que usas en la salida???

Saludos..


----------



## ejtagle

detrakx dijo:


> Aprovecho y pregunto ya que estamos, vale la pena poner en serie una bobina con el banco de capacitores de la fuente de energia, para filtrar la frecuencia de oscilacion del UCD, ???



La bobina entre el amplificador y el banco de capacitores, o entre el transformador y el banco de capacitores?

La respuesta es bastante variable... Todo depende del porqué del filtrado: Explico... Si la fuente de alimentación está lejos, o afuera del mismo gabinete del UCD, tendría un poco de sentido colocar bobinas, pero mucho más útil sería colocar capacitores extra bien cerquita del UCD.

La forma de explicar y entender el problema es simple: Si suponemos que el ampli UCD es un generador de RF e interferencia , lo que tenemos que minimizar es la irradiación de esa interferencia. Y para minimizar la radiación, lo que tenemos que disminuir es la cantidad de "antenas" (en este caso, los cables!) disponibles para irradiar.

Un capacitor es , a los fines prácticos, un cortocircuito para la RF. Si yo pongo un capacitor entre masa y positivo, pegadito al UCD, y pienso que el UCD es un generador de RF que está conectado entre positivo y masa, lo que sucede es que el capacitor cortocircuita la señal de RF que genera el UCD, evitando que la misma se "irradie" usando los cables largos de alimentación que unen el UCD a la fuente de poder.

En el caso del UCD concreto del que hablamos, hay 2 fuentes de alimentación, por lo que son necesarios 2 capacitores lo más pegados posibles al amplificador, uno para cada tensión de alimentación.

En RF, las bobinas son circuitos abiertos que evitan la propagación de RF... si yo coloco una bobina en serie a la alimentación, bloqueo también la salida de RF por los cables... Lamentablemente, las bobinas con nucleo de aire tienen la mala costumbre de comportarse como antenas , por lo que una(s) bobina(s) en serie solas yo diría que sólo empeorarían la situación, porque irradiarían aún más dentro del gabinete, cosa que no queremos.

Creo que de lejos, la mejor solución son los capacitores lo más cerquita posible del UCD...

Saludos
 Eduardo


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

crazysound dijo:


> Jhonny, cuál es la referencia de esos núcleos toroidales que usas en la salida???
> 
> Saludos..


lo compre en   http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/t130-p-1828.html


----------



## detrakx

Comprendo,a lo que me referia es de montar la bobina con nucleo en el pcb de la fuente, conectada en serie entre el banco de capacitores de la fuente y la alimentacion del UCD, de esta manera cualquier RF que venga a traves de los cables de alimentacion del UCD hacia la fuente es filtrada por la bobina y evitar que caigan en los electroliticos de la fuente. En un principio lo pense como un agregado para mantener la fuente lo mas filtrada posible. Pero ahora que leo tu comentario, veo que el objetivo es filtrarlo directamente desde el UCD. Si se rediseña el UCD y se ubican las bobinas con nucleo mensionadas cerca de la alimentacion de los Mosfet afectaria el funcionamiento. ??? 
Gracias. y saludos


----------



## crazysound

jhonny giordanengo dijo:


> lo compre en   http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/t130-p-1828.html


Ese mismo T130-2 es el recomendado? 

Saludos..


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

crazysound dijo:


> Ese mismo T130-2 es el recomendado?
> 
> Saludos..



no pero funciona perfectamente sin calentamiento  y son económicos $ 13,000 PESO COLOMBIANO


----------



## ejtagle

detrakx dijo:


> Comprendo,a lo que me referia es de montar la bobina con nucleo en el pcb de la fuente, conectada en serie entre el banco de capacitores de la fuente y la alimentacion del UCD, de esta manera cualquier RF que venga a traves de los cables de alimentacion del UCD hacia la fuente es filtrada por la bobina y evitar que caigan en los electroliticos de la fuente. En un principio lo pense como un agregado para mantener la fuente lo mas filtrada posible. Pero ahora que leo tu comentario, veo que el objetivo es filtrarlo directamente desde el UCD. Si se rediseña el UCD y se ubican las bobinas con nucleo mensionadas cerca de la alimentacion de los Mosfet afectaria el funcionamiento. ???
> Gracias. y saludos



Seria totalmente contraproducente y peligroso hacer eso. El problema es que poner bobinas en serie con la alimentación es que vuelves inestable la alimentación del amplificador: Si las pones directamente en la alimentación de los mosfets, la tensión que llegue a los mismos empezará a variar. Lo que sí podría funcionar es poner AMBOS, capacitor entre masa y la alimentación de los mosfets, y además, una bobina, pero entre la fuente y ese capacitor que alimenta a los mosfets.

El problema de poner la bobina sola es la forma en que funciona una bobina: En el caso de un capacitor, el mismo tiende a estabilizar la tensión a los bornes del mismo, a costa de suministrar la corriente que requiere el circuito, con lo que la corriente que sale de la fuente tiende a tener muchas menos componentes de alta frecuencia (léase picos de corriente, ya que los mismos salen del capacitor, no de la fuente).

En el caso de las bobinas, las mismas se oponen al CAMBIO de corriente por las mismas, es decir, la bobina intenta mantener la corriente que circula por la misma lo más estable posible, sin variaciones. Sin entrar en los detalles de cómo hace, para mantener la corriente por la misma constante, lo que hace es permitir que la tensión a bornes de la misma cambie todo lo que sea necesario. El resultado es que la tensión se vuelve muy variable, puede subir por arriba de la tensión de alimentación, e incluso por arriba de la tensión máxima del mosfet, y directamente quemarlo!! .. O puede bajar muy poir debajo de la tensión de alimentación, en cuyo caso el ampli se queda sin alimentación. Está bien, como la bobina trata de que la corriente que pasa por ella se mantenga constante, hace que la fuente no entregue picos de corriente, pero a costa que quitarle tensión al amplificador.

Idealmente, lo que PODRIA funcionar es usar ambas cosas a la vez, en cuyo caso , si se hace con cuidado, podemos obtener las ventajas de ambos componentes (capacitores y bobinas) sin las desventajas de los mismos.

Si ponemos un capacitor pegado al mosfet, entre la alimentación de éste y masa, y de esa misma alimentación vamos con una bobina a la fuente de alimentación, el capacitor nos garantiza que la tensión de alimentación del mosfet se mantiene estable, filtrando los picos de corriente de consumo del UCD (incluyendo los picos de corriente causados por la RF que genera el UCD), y por otro lado, la bobina hará un filtrado extra de la corriente que consume el UCD, limpiando aún más de picos la corriente que el UCD toma de la fuente.

Pero, en ningún caso recomiendo usar sólo bobinas entre el UCD y la fuente, porque posiblemente terminen con los mosfets quemados!!


----------



## detrakx

Eduardo adjunto un esquematico de lo que proponia 
Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

detrakx dijo:


> Eduardo adjunto un esquematico de lo que proponia
> Saludos.



Definitivamente, esa era la idea, pero NO LO INTENTES CON ESOS VALORES!! ...

La bobina de 30uH junto con los capacitores de 200nF formarán un circuito resonante a 64 Khz  (Fresonante= 1/(2*PI* sqrt(L * C)) ), que es una de las frecuencias que puede excitar el UCD. Si el circuito empieza a resonar, la tensión a los bornes de los mosfets va a subir y bajar siguiendo una forma senoidal , con amplitudes que pueden facilmente quemar los mosfets!

Para que tenga sentido, los capacitores del lado de los mosfets tienen que ser mucho, mucho más grandes!. Lo ideal sería algo en el orden de 2200uF o más, en paralelo con algún capacitor cerámico o varios.

Además, por las dudas, habría que colocar un snubber, cosa de poder amortiguar las eventuales oscilaciones que pudieran producirse.

Para calcular el snubber, tenés que poner una R de aproximadamente 1/(2*PI*C * Fresonante) en paralelo a C, y en serie a esa resistencia, un capacitor de valor Csnuber = 2 * PI * C * Fresonante...

El problema con tu simulación es que estás modelizando el UCD como una resistencia pasiva, y eso es incorrecto... Probá modelizarlo como un switch con esa misma resistencia, y que el switch se prenda y apague a 100khz... Así verás los picos de corriente...



Salu


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero jhonny giordanengo cordial saludo, disculpe que me dirija solamente a usted.
vivo en monteria cerca de su tierra (lorica) compañero me gustaria saber en que parte consiguio usted nucleo para ese transformador toroidal, lo que pasa es que lo he estado buscando aca en monteria pero no lo he logrado conseguir,necesito un nucleo para un amplificador de 1200w aproximadamente,seria tan amable de tirarme el datico de donde lo consiguio, se le agradece.


----------



## djkendry2012

jdtato dijo:


> Que tal amigos aqui les dejo unas fotos de mi amplificador que estoy armando,las r15 y 17 son de 3.3k-3w, pienso ponerle 100+- los mosfet son 30m85bvr y el ir2113 sera que estoy bien?.
> 
> 
> Saludos



amigo soy nuevo en esto pero ya que estas usando el 30m85bvr podrias decirme cual es su remplazo ya que los usan las crest audio lt1500 y no lo encuentro aca en venezuela


----------



## Ratmayor

djkendry2012 dijo:


> amigo soy nuevo en esto pero ya que estas usando el 30m85bvr podrias decirme cual es su remplazo ya que los usan las crest audio lt1500 y no lo encuentro aca en venezuela


Se parece bastante al IRFP350 o al IRFP4868PBF


----------



## detrakx

Buenas Foristas segui un poco con la simulaciones, ajustando los valores en la fuente, obtengo un filtro a 1khz aprox. entre los componentes L,C . Puse una R en paralelo a la bobina, que plancha el pico y suaviza la respuesta en Fo.Incluso deberia amortiguar posibles picos provenientes de los mosfet,  
La atenuacion a 100Khz es de casi 30db.
Pd: Ejtagle no interprete bien, como deberia armar el snubber. 

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

detrakx dijo:


> Buenas Foristas segui un poco con la simulaciones, ajustando los valores en la fuente, obtengo un filtro a 1khz aprox. entre los componentes L,C . Puse una R en paralelo a la bobina, que plancha el pico y suaviza la respuesta en Fo.Incluso deberia amortiguar posibles picos provenientes de los mosfet,
> La atenuacion a 100Khz es de casi 30db.
> Pd: Ejtagle no interprete bien, como deberia armar el snubber.
> 
> Saludos



El snubber que propones, usando un r en paralelo con la inductancia, es correcto. También se podría usar una r en paralelo a los capacitores, pero en ese caso necesitaría un capacitor extra en serie con esa resistencia...


----------



## labjcb

arme el amplificador con ir2110 y irfp250 con 40+40 v  salio andando a la primera pero tengo un problema deforma la onda a la salida es cuadrada que es lo que puede estar pasando  agradeceria si alguno me puede orientar por donde empezar a buscar la verdad revise todo y no me puedo dar cuenta de donde puede venir el problema desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## detrakx

Hola Lab te adjunto un compilacion de preguntas y respuestas sobre este proyecto. (FAQ).
Es combeniente que hagas las pruebas de puentar el lm311 para ver como responde el ampli por cada rama. 
Esto esta explicado en el tutorial. 
Tambien controla los bucles de masa que generan problemas similares a los que comentas.
Saludos.


----------



## franco111

Hola, arme este amplificador hace un tiempo y no pude hacerlo funcionar (integrados truchos)...
Y hace poco encargue unos originales, volví a hacer la plaqueta y todo por las dudas. Ahora el ampli arranco casi perfecto  lo único que cuando lo enchufo se escucha en el parlante una oscilación de bajo volumen que va subiendo de frecuencia. Lo desenchufe por las dudas pero antes lo probé unos segundos y amplifica la señal.
Creo que puede ser la bobina que genera ese defecto, no tengo un inductometro para medirla y saber bien de cuanto es, sera eso? Muchas gracias 
Les dejo fotos del montaje:
-Lo hice para 57v y lo estoy alimentando con 62v.
-La bobina la hice masomenos con una pagina de Internet y le puse 3 alambres de cobre que leí que de esa forma funcionaba mejor.


----------



## Cdma System

Los capacitores de 1uf ¿seguro que son de más de 63v? O le pusiste de 50V?


----------



## franco111

si, los capacitores son de 63v


----------



## morfalibro

He realizado mediciones en la entrada y aparecen las dos señales, la normal y la invertida, en la salida Lout, tengo bien la señal pero en la salida Hout tengo un nivel continuo de -v. Lo estamos alimentando con una fuente de +-17. Alguna idea??? puede estar quemado el IR?
Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## ejtagle

Si estás midiendo con un osciloscopio, no te olvides que la fuente de Hout es flotante! ... Necesitas medir con el osciloscopio aislado de masa (la masa de la punta del osciloscopio está conectada al 3r pin del tomacorriente, y ese 3r pin puede que esté conectado a la masa de tu fuente de alimentación ... Y en realidad, para que funcione Hout, previamente tiene que haberse cargado el capacitor de la fuente volante del IR, porque la tensión sale de ahí., y para cargarse, tiene que previamente funcionar Lout y el mosfet de abajo...


----------



## morfalibro

Muchas gracias, ya lo tengo funcionando, anda de 10...


----------



## carlin88

Saludos: Señores.
Gracias a ejtagle por este fabuloso proyecto. Me sumo a las filas de los que se decidieron por este proyecto.
Este pequeño monstruo se alimenta con 70v +- fuente simétrica, el transformador que uso es capaz de abastecer con 1000W.
Me funciono a la primera pero con un calentamiento excesivo del inductor los mosfet y hasta los condensadores de desacoplo. Probé con y sin núcleo me guié de las páginas de cálculos pero no me funciono. Por ultimo me aventure a crear mis inductores y probar poniendo más espiras y en otra quitando espiras y eureka ya que no cuento con un instrumento de medición de inductancias.
Hoy por hoy debo decir que la clave es el inductor. Los valores de los componentes son los mismos que indica el diseño original.

Fue probado con un parlante para frecuencia bajas 18" model SB-NC18 soundbarrier la caja es un modelo NEXO.
Y para ampliar la banda de reproducción uso una caja acústica de sony, SS-D170 frecuencias medias y agudas.
Todas en paralelo, suena perfecto debo reconocer que tiene mejor respuesta de frecuencias que un clase AB que tengo. Que agudos que bajos que medios. Es maravilloso y buen  precio de armado.
Gracias ejtagle y a los que colaboraron con sus experiencias en el armado.

Les dejo unas fotos. Luego el vídeo de la prueba


----------



## Fogonazo

carlin88 dijo:


> . . . . Fue probado con un parlante para frecuencia bajas 18" model SB-NC18 soundbarrier la caja es un modelo NEXO.
> Y para ampliar la banda de reproducción uso una caja acústica de sony, SS-D170 frecuencias medias y agudas.
> Todas en paralelo, suena perfecto debo reconocer que tiene mejor respuesta de frecuencias que un clase AB que tengo. Que agudos que bajos que medios. Es maravilloso y buen  precio de armado.
> Gracias ejtagle y a los que colaboraron con sus experiencias en el armado.
> 
> Les dejo unas fotos. Luego el vídeo de la prueba


----------



## CHUWAKA

Me alegro carlin 88 ahora cuentanos sobre la inductancia .bueltas aprox con nucleo de aire o ferrite aaaaa y calibre del cobre gracias y esperamos video jjjjjj


----------



## alfonsini

jhonny giordanengo dijo:


> estas son las fotos



  amigo  me   gustaría   saber  donde  compraste   el  chasis  donde   armaste  tu  amplificador   excelente   trabajo requiere   de   mucha  dedicación   gracias............


----------



## carlin88

jose circuit dijo:


> Me alegro carlin 88 ahora cuentanos sobre la inductancia .bueltas aprox con nucleo de aire o ferrite aaaaa y calibre del cobre gracias y esperamos video jjjjjj


 

hola, me alegro que preguntes. disculpa por la demora estaba ocupado ya veras las fotos y el video. En mi caso una ferrita de una fuente pc IE33 creo alambre para soportar 7A de 1.30mm 27 o 30 espiras. si te produce un sonido la inductancia le pones barniz 

saludos.



carlos marcelo


----------



## carlin88

Hola, como lo prometido es deuda. luego de terminar una fuente conmutada que diseño minicolau  800W, cambie de gabinete al amplificador siguiente #3959.
y quedo de la siguiente manera. *P. D.* no pude eliminar un pequeño ruido en el parlante


----------



## pakival

tengo una pregunta yo quiero que el amplificador solo entrege 50w 0 100w que irxxx necesito y que voltaje necesito ya que  tengo un transformador de 48-0-48 rectificado y a 6amp


----------



## detrakx

Pakival, el circuito es el mismo tambien el IR, tienes que ajustar el valor de algunas resistencias y utilizar una tension cercana a 40v. En el pdf figuran los valores correspondientes de los componentes segun la potencia que quieras sacar del UCD.


----------



## Quercus

De este amplificador no tenía más que pruebas de “funciona y va bien…”. Y hace tiempo que quería someterlo a una prueba más dura, pero no dispongo de las resistencias adecuadas para someterlo a esa prueba o el recinto aislado, con los altavoces adecuados. 

  Después de hacer _esta prueba_, me pico la curiosidad de hacer la misma prueba en el  amplificador de  _este mensaje_ al que solo cambié el toroide de salida que ahora es un T-200-2  y poder probarlo BIEN. 

  …SURGIO LA OPORTUNIDAD este fin de semana… e hicieron de conejillos de indias 

  Se presentaba en un “fiestorro” que hacían de despedida a un amigo de mi hijo, que se marcha a Manchester. Viernes tarde, sábado y domingo con las noches del viernes y sábado incluidas. Un cuñado mío les prestó dos bafles de dos vías 15” y 350W cada uno. 

  Contrataron hasta un DJ de medio pelo, que se mofo de la MIxxxx de amplificador que le habían puesto, cuando lo vio.

*Con las consabidas precauciones,* pues el “pequeño monstruo” utilizando la fuente de 1000W _“solo podía entregar”_ aprox. entre 950/970W a 4Ω, se lo llevaron y lo han tenido todo el fin de semana de “maltrato”.

  En la primera prueba, le puse un ventilador IN-DIS-PEN-SA-BLE,  para que los dos toroides que le coloque en ese momento, no se fundiesen.  

  Al colocar el nuevo toroide, lo probé con el ventilador desconectado:
  -El toroide, como en la prueba con el otro amplificador, estaba a temperatura ambiente. 
  - El radiador del amplificador a 38º dando unos 90/100W.

  Le deje el ventilador por seguridad, más que nada por los Mosfet ya que el radiador no es muy grande y sabia _“que lo iban a estrujar como a un limón”,_  limitados por el aguante de los altavoces.

  Me comenta mi hijo: 
  … no pudimos ponerlo a tope, los altavoces de grabes  empezaron a “protestar” dejándolo un poco por debajo de la “protesta” ha estado sonando estupendamente y sin distorsión con música preferentemente “tecno” casi todo el tiempo. 
  …estuve vigilando la temperatura del toroide, *no se calienta* y del radiador con el ventilador enchufado, *no quema.*

  Como en la otra ocasión, me comenta que hubo preguntas varias de los incrédulos…

  Después de la “prueba” tengo que señalar que ahora también me convence la robustez del circuito. *Y que aparte de estar bien construido*, un toroide adecuado es *FUN-DA-MEN-TAL*.

  Cuando lo monte, hace ya tiempo, hice esta foto de la parte de la soldadura, se ve brillante por la capa de laca especial para después de soldar que le aplique, después de limpiarlo con un cepillo de alambres de acero.

  P.D. Se me olvidaba, según me cuentan, al DJ se le acabo la “mofa” en el primer apretón de Master… miraba de reojo aquel monton de cables y piezas de colores montados en tres trozos de DM, seguramente preguntándose ¿Cómo era posible…?


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

ES-PEC-TA-CU-LAR  lo que contas jaja,muy lindo el mini animalito


----------



## Fogonazo

quercus10 dijo:


> . . . .   _*P.D. Se me olvidaba, según me cuentan, al DJ se le acabo la “mofa” en el primer apretón de Master… miraba de reojo aquel monton de cables y piezas de colores montados en tres trozos de DM, seguramente preguntándose ¿Cómo era posible…?*_




      







​

Voy a tener que hacer una lista mas larga con los amplificadores "*Exitosos*" de este tema


----------



## clemen

carlin88 dijo:


> Hola, como lo prometido es deuda. luego de terminar una fuente conmutada que diseño minicolau  800W, cambie de gabinete al amplificador siguiente #3959.
> y quedo de la siguiente manera. *P. D.* no pude eliminar un pequeño ruido en el parlante
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/JpDMShEPWDk
> 
> http://youtu.be/VZ739PdoU-k


Ese ruido en las bajas frecuencias lo produce el inductor de salida mal dimensionado, quiero decir bien calculada la inductancia pero es muy pequeño para la potencia que se le exige o tambien exceso de potencia sobre el parlante. Me sucedio cuando recien hice este ampli, use unos nucleos de ferrita de unos tres cms de diametro interior y octube ese resultado,  luego cambie a inductor con nucleo de aire mucho mas grandes y hasta la actualidad no he tenido mas problemas.


----------



## carlin88

clemen dijo:


> Ese ruido en las bajas frecuencias lo produce el inductor de salida mal dimensionado, quiero decir bien calculada la inductancia pero es muy pequeño para la potencia que se le exige o tambien exceso de potencia sobre el parlante. Me sucedio cuando recien hice este ampli, use unos nucleos de ferrita de unos tres cms de diametro interior y octube ese resultado,  luego cambie a inductor con nucleo de aire mucho mas grandes y hasta la actualidad no he tenido mas problemas.



Hola. 
El ruido en esos vídeos, no se puede apreciar. es un pequeño sonido constante, se aprecia con el volumen cerrado y sin aplicar señal a la entrada; es como un pequeño zzzzzz al parecer es de unos 5 a 15khz. incluso varia de tonalidad cuando abro y cierro el volumen sin aplicar señal a la entrada. ¿sera por la alta ganancia que tiene este amplificador?.
Logre reducirlo un poco alejando los cables de alimentación (65+-) del inductor de salida y dando una trenzada a los cables.
Con respecto al cambio de tonalidad que hay cuando abro y cierro el potencio-metro continua igual. cual sera el problema.
Lo peor que no consigo un toroide adecuado para el inductor, los "amarillos no sirven"
se prendió mi toroide como una antorcha = alambre carbonizado.
cambie al núcleo IE el del vídeo.
Cuando le aplicas señal no me puedo quejar, es un sonido nítido en altas frecuencias y bajos fuertes y profundos, al oído no se nota distorsión alguna. Lo que si se nota es que casi rompo las lunas de la casa.
que otra cosa podría revisar. 
saludos.


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola quercus10, muy bueno esta el UCD, realmente anda bien.
Quería preguntarte si en algun momento tuviste el problema de un sonido distorsionado en los bajos al darle volumen al amplificador, y el problema es mayor si trabajas a 4 ohm.
Ya con 2 amplificadores ucd tengo el mismo problema que varia segun el filtro LC.
Solo hace ese ruido como de un riso fuerte al darle bajos fuertes y mas en 4 ohm.

Como comentario les cuento que por ahi al armar el ucd tenia un sonido distorcionado totalmente en cualquier volumen y no le encontraba el problema, despues cambie el ir2110 por otro y termino el problema. El ir o vino mal o lo queme yo.

El filtro LC conviene armarlo con varios hilos trensados en lugar de uno solo gruezo ya que es alta frecuencia, es asi?

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## FRANCISCOPAVEZ

Hola foristas, armé este amplificador para 100 watt y use un diodo uf4007 que fue lo mas parecido que encontré acá en Chile, la cuestio es que encargue los uf4004 , del extranjero y me llegaron. si algún coterraneo necesita algunos solo que me contacten. gracias


----------



## Quercus

Juan Franco dijo:


> Hola quercus10, muy bueno esta el UCD, realmente anda bien.
> Quería preguntarte si en algun momento tuviste el problema de un sonido distorsionado en los bajos al darle volumen al amplificador, y el problema es mayor si trabajas a 4 ohm.
> Ya con 2 amplificadores ucd tengo el mismo problema que varia segun el filtro LC.
> Solo hace ese ruido como de un riso fuerte al darle bajos fuertes y mas en 4 ohm.
> 
> Como comentario les cuento que por ahi al armar el ucd tenia un sonido distorcionado totalmente en cualquier volumen y no le encontraba el problema, despues cambie el ir2110 por otro y termino el problema. El ir o vino mal o lo queme yo.
> 
> El filtro LC conviene armarlo con varios hilos trensados en lugar de uno solo gruezo ya que es alta frecuencia, es asi?
> 
> Muchas gracias
> 
> Saludos



  Hola Juan Franco.
  Por resumir, te diré, que el UNICO problema, de cualquier índole, que TENIA  con este amplificador, era el del inductor de salida por la temperatura que alcanzaba.

-El primero de los dos, lo hice en configuración para alimentarlo con  ±57V utilizando el PCB y los componentes recomendados, funcionando y sonando maravillosamente con la pega de la temperatura del inductor. 

-El segundo lo monte para alimentarlo con ±100V utilizando  Mosfet IRFP260N y 15Ω en la resistencia de Gate.

También modifique el PCB, alargándolo para que entrasen los condensadores de filtro de 1uF/100V que conseguí en el comercio. 

Con esta configuración y utilizando el T-200-2 como dije en el anterior mensaje, funciona igualmente bien, tanto en 8Ω como en 4Ω, con cualquier tipo de música y a volúmenes poco aconsejados para la salud de los oídos, sin distorsión de ningún tipo.

Lo ideal hubiese sido utilizar IRFB4227 (cuando lo monte pedí precio y me cobraban casi 10€ la unidad, he consultado y ahora no llega a 2€) y ajustar la resistencia de Gate, según explico ejtagle.

En cuanto a fabricar la bobina del inductor con varios hilos es lo aconsejado.

La exigencia en la construcción de este amplificador es mayor que en los otros, pero no distinta, *desde conseguir hacer un PCB  razonablemente bueno, hasta la calidad en la variedad de componentes que utiliza, prestando especial atencion a su ensamblaje y pasando por hacer un inductor adecuado.*

Si todo esto se cumple… ocurre lo que en cualquier montaje… *FUNCIONA…*


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Muchachos,alguien que se ofresca a calcular los valores para alimentarlo con +/- 65V?? ya lo tenia funcionando y quedo ahi tirado porque el inductor no era perfecto,ahora lo quiero hacer bien y alimentarlo con una SMPS que entrega +/- 65V

Gracias!


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola DIEMEBAG, fijate que al inicio de este tema hay un pdf que explica claramente los valores para los componentes, si es eso que necesitas.
Yo tengo funcionando el UCD a +- 70 Volt. sin problemas.



lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Muchachos,alguien que se ofresca a calcular los valores para alimentarlo con +/- 65V?? ya lo tenia funcionando y quedo ahi tirado porque el inductor no era perfecto,ahora lo quiero hacer bien y alimentarlo con una SMPS que entrega +/- 65V
> 
> Gracias!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Eso lo se,pero no hay valores para la alimentacion que yo quiero utilizar,esta +/-57v y +/-80v...lo que voy a hacer es variar practicamente nada los valores de la configuracion de +/-57v y vere como queda


----------



## Tacatomon

De la configuración a 57V para usarlo a 65V no tendrías ningún problema. He usado esa config hasta con 85V y no varia en casi nada el funcionamiento del amplificador (Lo que si aumenta es la disipación de calor en ciertas resistencias).

¡Saludos!.


----------



## tupolev

Nuevos inductores para amplificadores digitales clase D y además se consiguen en ebay.
Y Coilcraft 2923-223KL, también en ebay.

Saludos


----------



## endryc1

¿alguien ya habra echo un amp full bridge con el ir2110?


----------



## Delphos

ejtagle dijo:


> No es totalmente cierto... En Half bridge, tendrás en cada momento dado un mosfet en serie con el parlante, y en cambio, en full bridge, tendrás en todo momento 2 mosfets en serie con el parlante... Los mosfets, a pesar de ser mucho más lineales que un transistor BJT, tienen sus alinealidades, especialmente en el momento en que se produce la conmutación (a encendido o a apagado) de los mismos.


 
Saludos amigo endryc1, en este comentario bastante bien explicado, nos indica el Ing, Ejtagle, el porque no es conveniente usar la topologia full bridge o puente completo.

Saludos.


----------



## Cdma System

endryc1
si lees el tema vas a encontrar que  luisgrillo si mal no recuerdo hizo una versión en puente pero no prosperó mucho.


----------



## djnanno

Les comento una inquietud que me planteo con este amplificador. Resulta que por la ubicación de los conectores de alimentación, bobina y Capacitor de poliester se complica colocar algún perfil de disipador que posea buen rendimiento. Ya que solo es posible utilizar con aletas tipo ATX o algo asi: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Entonces se me ocurría la idea de colocar los Mosfet y el Tip del otro lado de la placa, soldandolos hibridamente entre SMD y through and hole. Es decir, haciendo el agujero correspondiente, colocarlo y soldar estilo SMD.

De esta manera, el disipador podría ser algo asi:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pudiendo utilizar este amplificador a buena potencia y casi sin depender de ventilación forzada. Y quizás al estar el disipador conectado a GND se elimine algún que otro ruidito de alta frecuencia que escucho alimentando con una SMPS.

Es mas, con un buen perfil como ese podemos colocar dos placas en un solo disipador reduciendo bastante el espacio ocupado.
Que opinan al respecto? Lo veo como una solución para no rediseñar el PCB completo.
Muchas Gracias


----------



## Cdma System

Es una buena idea que ya fue planteada a lo largo del hilo además de haber otros pcb con modificaciones de espacio.


----------



## djnanno

Experimentador he buscado por todo el hilo sin encontrar alguna respuesta a mi pregunta de si es conveniente o no. Podrías orientarme por donde puede estar dicha respuesta? Muchas gracias


----------



## Cdma System

Tenes que leer el hilo completo, no sólo mirar a ver si lo encontras a simple vista, lo que planteas ya se hizo y fue lo más lógico por el reducido de la placa, además hay unos pcb a lo largo del tema que tienen la placa modificada con el espacio la el disipador modificada tanto así como las resistencias que bajan el voltaje para los integrados "los de más de 2W"


----------



## MeMuX

Buenassss, miren tengo un pequeño problemita... arme el circuito y no anda con sonido... toco con el dedo el positivo de audio y a veces hace un golpecito... la cuestion es que cuando apago la fuente y voy tocando la entrada de audio con el dedo hace toque, toque toque... y cuando los capacitores del filtro se van descargando empieza a hacer el ruido esperado de tocar el positivo de au in... mas tarde voy a hacer las mediciones sobre el LM...
otra duda, en el lugar que va el LM hay 4 patas puestas a masa?? (serian las 1-4 no? o las 5-8??)
Gracias por su tiempo! n.n


----------



## Fogonazo

MeMuX dijo:


> Buenassss, miren tengo un pequeño problemita... arme el circuito y no anda con sonido... toco con el dedo el positivo de audio y a veces hace un golpecito... la cuestion es que cuando apago la fuente y voy tocando la entrada de audio con el dedo hace toque, toque toque... y cuando los capacitores del filtro se van descargando empieza a hacer el ruido esperado de tocar el positivo de au in... mas tarde voy a hacer las mediciones sobre el LM...
> otra duda, en el lugar que va el LM hay 4 patas puestas a masa?? (serian las 1-4 no? o las 5-8??)
> Gracias por su tiempo! n.n



Son las patas 5, 6, 7, y 8


----------



## MeMuX

Ah barbaro, entonces lo puse bien...  hice las mediciones y daban bien (o eso creo lol) mi pregunta es, creo que mi c18 esta gordito, eso puede afectar tan negativamente en mi circuito???


----------



## redmx

Delphos dijo:


> Saludos amigo endryc1, en este comentario bastante bien explicado, nos indica el Ing, Ejtagle, el porque no es conveniente usar la topologia full bridge o puente completo.
> 
> Saludos.



mira amigo y coterráneo , te explico a lo mejor te refieres a este azaroso amplificador , por que todas las buenas marcas DE AMPLIFICADORES  clase d los fabrican  para usarse en bridge , y realmente si sabes algo de electrónica me entenderas , cualquier amplificador trabajando en puente , con el mismo voltaje te da cuatro veces mas potencia , esto quiere decir que puedes , usar mosfets de menos voltaje , que normalmente manejan mas corriente y tienen un rsd menor , el hecho de que en un momento la bocina tiene dos mosfets en serie , es cierto obvio, pero es como si tuvieras un pequeño pedazo de alambre en serie , del orden de .01 ohm en el peor de los casos .
sin embargo tiene muchas ventajas , cero voltaje de offset no hay efecto de subida de voltaje en la fuente con grandes cargas ,o bajos  profundos, hay mil razones para hacer un amplificador en puente , solo que es mas complicado .
pero este ampli puede trabajar sin ruidos y en stereo o en puente solo hay que cambiar unas pocas cosas y mejorar el PCB no necesita doble cara ni cosas raras para sorpresa , el disipador influye mas en el generar EMI que una bobina de nucleo de aire ,EN ESTE PCB que muestro caben capacitores que son absolutamente  necesarios cerca de los mosfets, cabe el filtro de salida, el circuito zobel etc .tiene un pequeño retardo en el encendido que elimina el molesto ruido al encender y estoy trabajando para que apague sin ruido.
ahí les dejo fotos y pruebas del osciloscopio , trabaja en este caso a 230 KHZ vean detalle del osciloscopio , próximamente subire el schematic corregido , y archivo wizzard por si quieren hacerlo o modificarlo solo tiene un error falto ponerle un capacitor en serie con la resistencia que determina la ganancia ,esto para eliminar cualquier offset . ( se ve en la foto sobrepuesto )

y ahí esta otra foto de un amplificador no UCD  de mil W RMS en solo 5x1o cms con un par de IRFB4127 POR LADO 4 EN TOTAL y trabaja bien a mas menos 80 volts .todo en SMD 
PD LA SEGUNDA FOTO DEL OSCILOSCOPIO es en el gate lado negativo se observa el retardo de subida por la resistencia , la primer foto se observa , la forma de onda antes del filtro , vean el tiempo de subida y bajada del encendido .

saludos desde MEXICO.....


----------



## crazysound

Hola redmx, te quedaron muy bien las placas!! 

Cómo pediste esos núcleos rojos o cuáles son las características? 

Saludos..


----------



## redmx

crazysound dijo:


> Hola redmx, te quedaron muy bien las placas!!
> 
> Cómo pediste esos núcleos rojos o cuáles son las características?
> 
> Saludos..



http://www.kitsandparts.com/

En este sitio
 puedes comprar y buenos precios 
El toroide es un t106-2 de micrometals especial o bueno para clase D 
Ese impreso es con el que mejor trabaja este ampli y puedes poner to220 o to247 de mosfets 
Capacitor y el toroide en la misma placa . Asi como ajuste de frecuencia de switcheo con un trimpot . Tengo una version en SMD de este ampli pronto lo posteare 
Saludos


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos a todos estuve probando estos dos toroides con el amplificador ucd y el que me dio tremendo resultados fue el de la derecha cero calentamiento con respecto al otro que quemaba al cabo de varios minutos, quien sabe donde los puedo conseguir ahi dejo unas referencias por si acaso alguien tiene alguna informacion gracias...


----------



## Tacatomon

La respuesta está un mensaje arriba del tuyo.

El inductor que muestras, a la derecha está hecho sobre un toroide de Mix#2 de Micrometals. Designados con un "-2" como el T106-2, T200-2, etc.

http://www.kitsandparts.com/

¡Saludos!.


----------



## broke1790

Hola amigos, ya he concluido este amplificador, estuve armando este  proyecto por mas de 1 año y planeando comprar los componentes, desde  hace mas de 3 años, porque no encontraba la forma de comprar los  componentes de forma segura, y es que donde resido, me venden pura  porqueria, solamente hay un vendedor que vende mas o menos de calidad.

Les  comento, que termine el proyecto del amplificador antier y pense que  tendria problemas, pero no, encendio a la primera, todo lo importe de  gringolandia, pero tenia que venir un negrito en el arroz, por mi  experiencia no compren el IRFP250MPbF de cualquier importadora sea  nacional o extranjera, son de fabricacion china, no los fabrica la  INTERNATIONAL RECTIFIER.Segun la importadora donde los compre (boy a  ponerle al reves el nombre, para no promocionar RESUOM) estos cumplen  con las caracteristicas que el fabricante requiere, creo que ni siquiera  se toman la molestia de hacerle un test, antes de venderlos, acabarian  locos, porque son un miles de componentes que venden diario. 

En  fin, segun crei que era gallo, lo gringo y salio que es casi igual, como  lo que hay aqui en mexico. Esto se los digo porque al momento de probar  el amplificador por segunda vez, ya con esos transistores, que segun  daba por buenos (indestructibles), se pudieron en corto con una carga de  8 ohms (dos subwoofers de 12" uno de 150w y otro de 500w a 4 ohms cada  uno), hay estoy como loco porque se puso en corto las alimetaciones con  la salida de audio, no creia lo que me decia el tester, los transistores  ya valieron (lo alimente con un voltaje de 60 + - a 4 amper), y eso que  lo habia designado para 800w en 4 ohms y 400w en 8, uff hubiera hecho  fuegos artificiales si le pongo la fuente que le corresponde a esas  potencias, bendito fusible y experiencia acumulada antes de probar un  amplificador por mucho mas tiempo de trabajo.

Ya despues saque  los transitores, los volvi a medir y de nuevo me dijo el tester (no seas  buey, entiende que los chinos ya te volvieron a travar, y ahora con las  grandes importadoras), yo tambien de tacañoo no quise comprar los  IRFP250N, que esos si son mas seguros, por que los fabrica la misma  compañia bajo su supervision tecnica, el precio era relativo los  IRFP250M 2.5 $ y el IRFP250N 3.2 $(dolares).

Y ahora quien me podra salvar, sin dinero y sin amplificador.

Con  mas detalle subire fotos, de como fui armandolo, el inductor se  calienta algo, yo le calculo unos 60° c, es un SER2915H-333KL de  COILCRAFT FIXED INDUCTORS, para frecuencias de 8 mhz y una corriente de 30 A.

Tambien boy a tratar de subir fotos de los transistores pirata.

Saludos y les dejo el data del inductor.


----------



## Tacatomon

Que mala experiencia con los Fet de salida. De antemano, International Rectifier no tiene ningún "250M" en su catálogo de productos, información clave para no caer en el error de comprar material de baja calidad (La diferencia en precio era otro punto a notar). Recuerda que hoy en día, no podemos fiarnos de *Nada ni de Nadie.*

Otra cosa a tomar en cuenta, es el inductor. El que muestras no soporta 30A ni con viento a favor y de bajadita. El número de parte que mencionas soporta una corriente de saturación de un poco mas de 3A. Si ves la curva, el inductor que elegiste tiene pésimas características en cuanto a Manejo de Corriente Vs Caída de Inductancia Vs Temperatura. Y acá, (La misma hoja de datos lo pone bien clarito) la Isat es mas crítica que la Irms por el Ldrop que se da.

Me la juego a que en las pruebas, el amplificador entró en corto por desestabilización causada por el Ldrop del inductor.

La única manera segura de usas esos inductores, es en serie. Para la próxima, prueba con 2 en serie de 15uH (SER2918H-153KL). Así, distribuyes la corriente que pasa por el altavoz en 2 inductores y mantienes a cada uno trabajando en una zona mas lineal. (Además, de que a menor inductancia, mejoran sus características de manejo de corriente de saturación, y por ende también la Irms).

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## broke1790

1.-Gracias tacatomon por ilustrarme y darme un poco de tu atencion.

* Lo que sucedio el viernes en la mañana.

2.-Demonios  si es cierto, la Isa del inductor, es lo que habia visto despues de que  hice el pedido, me fije por la cantidad de mhz, pero desprecie la curva  de la corriente con respecto a la inductancia, al fin y acabo estaba de  oferta creo que en esos años estaba a 13.2 el dolar y el inductor me  salio en 70 o 80 varos, y ahorita ni maiz paloma, asi como anda el peso  ya no me animo a pedir al extranjero.

3.-Lo del mosfet, IR250M,  si lo tiene en su catalogo, bueno en su stock de internet, lo mas seguro  es que tengas razon por la desestabilizacion del drop (siento que me  hablas en chino, no no es cierto es broma, es que me falto leer un poco  mas y ademas me emocione un poco cuando encendio) seguramente seria por  la carga que le meti, la primera prueba se la hice con una bocina de 8  ohms 60w,(todo normal menos el inductor, que se empezaba a calentar  menos los fet, bueno estaban tibiezones) en la mañana quise hacerle otra  prueba con una carga mucho mas grande con un par de subwoofers de 12",  uno de 150w y el otro de 500w de 4 ohms conectadas en serie que daba 8  ohms, trabajo 2 min, en lo que preparaba la rola empecé a notar que el  volumen bajaba poco a poco, le click en el sonido de windows y ya no se  apreciaba, hasta que desaparecio y puff el corto encima, dañe como 4  fusibles de 4 amperios, pues la fuente es de 300w a 60 + -, ya cuando no  tenias mas fusibles, ya mejor lo desconecte y lo cheque de los fet y  sucedio lo que relate hace rato.

4.-Que me aconsejan, seguir  utilizando los fet 250m (que es muy posible que no sean el problema, es  que me da tentacion la inscripcion en la caratula, que dice el clasico,  yo soy de CHINA), o deplano comprar de nuevo un par irf250n, el inductor  de plano quedo de no usarlo de nuevo, (tengo que hacerle una visita a  mis amigos de aliexpr por un par de t175-2) era de prueba el inductor.  Creen que funcione con un t175-2 o 2 en contra cara, por la potencia que  quiero manejar (800w)?.

*Lo que sucedio hoy sabado en la tarde.

5.-Tacatomon,  tenias razon, era el inductor que desestabilizó el amplificador, acabo  de probarlo con el nucleo de aire (la bobina la hice con un conductor  calibre 13 creo, pero se calienta a 50° c) y  la boy a dimensionar con  un cal 12, por el calentamiento excesivo.

6.- Retiro lo dicho sobre el mosfet IRFP250MPbF (aunque sea de  fabricacion china) salio andando con el inductor de nucleo de aire.  Falta hacerle mas pruebas, con mas potencia y anclar bien los  transistores, los solde por el lado del cobre con, gotitas liquidas de  soldadura. para que en caso que se pusieran en corto los quitara mas  rapido, sin tener que preocuparse de botar la pista por  sobrecalentamiento.

7.- Me falta experimentar con los toroides  t175-2, que estan mas baratones en aliex, estaba pensando en calcular la  inductancia para un solo nucleo y el n° de vueltas, en caso de que  faltara mas nucleo por la potencia que va a menejar (800w), boy a  bobinar la mitad del n° de vueltas del primero, en un nucleo formado por  2 t175-2, deberia dar la misma inductancia, si estoy en un error, que  me corrigan por favor.

Gracias por la amable atencion tacatomon,  muy pronto subire fotos (boy a pedir prestada una camara a un camarada),  de las chanderas que hago.


----------



## redmx

Hola broke1970 ese inductor no esta en el catálogo de micrometals T175-2. Mas bien el T 157-2
Y si es el 157-2 te soporta mas de 1000w
Si compras en mouser te conviene el irfp4227 de diez piezas sale a 2.47 usd 
Un tip en newark están mas baratos y por 50 Usd la entrega es gratis 
El irfp4227 trabaja a 65 A 200 v
Igual te sugiero siempre prueba con inductor núcleo de aire 
Jamás se satura y si lo haces con varios hilos no se calienta 
Ya que veas que trabaja bien le pones el inductor quieres .
Aunque en muchas pruebas el que mejor se oye es el de núcleo de aire es muy lineal 
Solo que hay mas EMI pero una caja metálica y listo 
Saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos compañeros,quisiera salir de dos dudas . La primera seria cual de tantos pcb funciona?  hace un tiempo comense el armado del pcb del primer mensaje pero,no me funciono y pienso que podría ser por el diodo uf4004,mi otra duda es si el fr107 podría funcionar bien en el lugar de ese fr4004 ? gracias de antemano.


----------



## pedro yamarte

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos compañeros,quisiera salir de dos dudas . La primera seria cual de tantos pcb funciona?  hace un tiempo comense el armado del pcb del primer mensaje pero,no me funciono y pienso que podría ser por el diodo uf4004,mi otra duda es si el fr107 podría funcionar bien en el lugar de ese fr4004 ? gracias de antemano.



saludos paisano yo comence haciendo el pcb original el de ejtagle ya he hecho varios y han funcionado bien, ese diodo el uf 4004 lo puedes conceguir en fuentes de dvd caseros de ahi los he conceguido....


----------



## alcides alvarez

pedro yamarte dijo:


> saludos paisano yo comence haciendo el pcb original el de ejtagle ya he hecho varios y han funcionado bien, ese diodo el uf 4004 lo puedes conceguir en fuentes de dvd caseros de ahi los he conceguido....


Gracias por resdponder compañero. Efectivamente ese diodo es de fuente de DVD (FR107) y viendo el datasheet,seven parecido a excepción de su voltaje,el cual soporta 1000v con respecto al UF4004. Cual de esos pcb me recomendarías,ya que después de tanto tropieso,logre comprar de nuevo el IR2110 por que el que tenia me parece estar quemado.


----------



## pedro yamarte

El que esta en la pagina n-1 descomprime el archivo e imprime el pdf...trata en lo posible de que los componentes sean de calidad de lo contrario no te va a funcionar...


----------



## alcides alvarez

pedro yamarte dijo:


> El que esta en la pagina n-1 descomprime el archivo e imprime el pdf...trata en lo posible de que los componentes sean de calidad de lo contrario no te va a funcionar...



Ok,me faltarían algunos componentes,como los condenzadores,en los que no confio y prefiero pedirlos para estar mas seguro. Gracias hermano por la ayuda,saludos y mucho éxito.


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Ok,me faltarían algunos componentes,como los condenzadores,en los que no confio y prefiero pedirlos para estar mas seguro. Gracias hermano por la ayuda,saludos y mucho éxito.


 compaañero te recomiendo usar esta vercion es menos complicada y muy bueno en fruencias bajas



aqui esta lista para planchar


----------



## ialvega

Hola amigo jhonny con cuantos voltios y cuales componentes tengo que modificar para que funciones con dicho voltage.



jhonny giordanengo dijo:


> compaañero te recomiendo usar esta vercion es menos complicada y muy bueno en fruencias bajas
> 
> 
> 
> aqui esta lista para planchar


----------



## Juan Franco

Buen Día Jhonny, la lista de componentes podrías agregar? ya que no se nota algunos componentes que van, el caso de el integrado que esta junto al ir2110 y algun zener que se ve.
Muchas gracias! Exelente aporte!

Actualmente tengo problemas para volver a hacer funcionar el amplificador de este foro, ya comproble todos los transistores, los mosfets, cambie el ir2110 y el comparador lm311 pero igual no logro que inicie el ir 2110, no se si saco los mosfets y veo con el osciloscopio si asi arranca el ir.
Saludos



jhonny giordanengo dijo:


> compaañero te recomiendo usar esta vercion es menos complicada y muy bueno en fruencias bajas
> 
> 
> 
> aqui esta lista para planchar


----------



## djnanno

Juan si dispones de osciloscopio deberías chequear la salida del lm311, una señal cuadrada de 2vp aprox. La cual llega al par diferencial y salen 2 cuadradas que van a hin y lin. Si todo esta bien hasta acá mide la señal entre gate y source de los MOSFET. Debe haber una cuadrada media deforme de 11,3vp aprox. Si alguna de estas señales no aparece revisa las alimentaciones. Los 3v que entran al lm311 y los 11,3 que alimentan el ir2110. Saludos y suerte.

Pd: no tienes nada en la salida?? Ni continua siquiera??


----------



## Juan Franco

Muchas Gracias por responder djnanno, si en la salida tengoun voltaje negativo alto y continuo, 
no se ve en el osciloscopio la onda cuadrada, como se ve cuando funciona bien. 
No hay ninguna onda cuadrada a la salida del lm311, y ya lo reemplace tambien y me queda reemplazar los transistores que los habia testeado todos y me marcaban que funcionabam.
Tampoco cambie los mosfet irfp260 porque los testee y marcan bien.
Los voltajes en los zener dan casi 3 voltios. Siempre hago la prueba con un foco de 70 wats en serie con la corriente a 220 volt.
Un abrazo
Juan


----------



## djnanno

Saca el lm311 y arma algun circuito en la protoboard para ver que este en condiciones. Sube alguna foto del montaje para ver si encontramos algo. Revisa soldaduras, revisa la continuidad entre los pines del lm y el PCB, a veces los zócalos joden un poco. Revisa continuidad en las pistas y revisa que la alimentación llegue al lm


----------



## Juan Franco

Ok yo reviso, justamente conectando el parlante a la salida no hay voltaje de salida, ni tampoco sonido, pero al desconectar la fuente, si hace el pop que hace cuando se apaga el amplificador.
Despues subo fotos y comento como va todo.
Muchas gracias



djnanno dijo:


> Saca el lm311 y arma algun circuito en la protoboard para ver que este en condiciones. Sube alguna foto del montaje para ver si encontramos algo. Revisa soldaduras, revisa la continuidad entre los pines del lm y el PCB, a veces los zócalos joden un poco. Revisa continuidad en las pistas y revisa que la alimentación llegue al lm


----------



## djnanno

El pop seguramente es producido al faltarle tensión al ir2110. Prueba sin conectar el parlante ni el inductor meter 2vdc y -2vdc en la salida del lm para ver si conmutan los MOSFET y si funciona el par diferencial. Así vas aislando el problema. Saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez

jhonny giordanengo dijo:


> compaañero te recomiendo usar esta vercion es menos complicada y muy bueno en fruencias bajas
> 
> 
> 
> aqui esta lista para planchar



Gracias compañero pero el detalle,seria este diodo que marque,seria dificir de encontrarlo, o será que es un zener de 27v?


----------



## mono1969

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Gracias compañero pero el detalle,seria este diodo que marque,seria dificir de encontrarlo, o será que es un zener de 27v?



no es un zener, aca tenes el datasheet, y lo podes reemplazar por un UF4004, mur120, etc


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, Sr. Djnanno, gracias por responder, adjunto fotos de la placa y remarco un diodo que calienta y remarco donde conecto la punta del osciloscopio. Arranca pero calienta el diodo uf 4007 que esta alli remarcado.
Lo raro es que al sacar la punta del osciloscopio de la pata del mosfet no logra arrancar del todo, sino que inicia, pero despues como que se queda en silencio.
Si dejo conectada la punta del osciloscopio al gate del mosfet si arranca y continua.
Pero calienta el diodo rapido. Me carca con el osciloscopio tambien la onda cuadrada.
El diodo lo mido sobre la placa y me marca que esta bien.
Me habia quemado el diodo zener que va al transistor 13007, cambie el diodo y sigo con el problema, tambien probe otros ir2110. Lo unico que me queda cambiar son los mosfet y el 13007.
Saludos


----------



## djnanno

Ese diodo casualmente alimenta el MOSFET de arriba. Yo cambiaría el 13007, los capacitores que están junto al diodo ( a menos que tengas capacimetro y los midas), el diodo, el ir2110 y si no funciona ahí, verbel MOSFET. Lo mediste bien al MOSFET de arriba?? 
Que tensión Tenes entre -VCC y el ánodo del diodo? Saludos!


----------



## ARMiZE

Hola, entre hace un tiempo al for y desde que me tope con este amp me propuse hacerlo. Queria empezar con algo mas o menos potente (400w), segun el pdf que dejo nuestro amigo ejtagle, la fuente deberia entregar unos _+- 57Vcc 14a_ Ahi es donde aparecio el problema, no entiendo mucho pero hice unos calculos y necesito un transformador de 82va con punto medio a 7a cada rama, Lo que da un total de 1148W!!! WTF?? Con eso podría alimentar dos etapas!!

Ya había preguntado el precio del transformador pero averigue un poco mas y me tope con un th de Fogonazo sobre pautas para fuentes de alimentacion. Entre leer y leer, gracias a la ayuda del Sir Fogonazo y Don Arquímides llegue a la conclusion de que necesito un transformador de 82 _con punto medio_ de 6.5A (redondeando un poco) Lo que me da una potencia de unos 533W, mi pregunta es ¿Son mas que suficientes para alimentar la etapa? ¿Habría algun problema que pueda afectar el rendimiento?


----------



## flowfc

hola, hace tiempo que quise construir este amplificador clase d, y por fin lo hice me funciono a la segunda y esta super...solo tengo un ruido como soplido que esta presente cuando lo tengo en bajo volumen, so eso es el unico incoveniente.la placa no es la original posteado por el maestro ejeagle.si alguien pudiera darme una idea de como eliminar ese ruido le agradeceria...gracias al maestro ejeagle.


----------



## jgvh75

flowfc dijo:


> hola, hace tiempo que quise construir este amplificador clase d, y por fin lo hice me funciono a la segunda y esta super...solo tengo un ruido como soplido que esta presente cuando lo tengo en bajo volumen, so eso es el unico incoveniente.la placa no es la original posteado por el maestro ejeagle.si alguien pudiera darme una idea de como eliminar ese ruido le agradeceria...gracias al maestro ejeagle.



Varios comentarios se han hecho al respecto, que si el tamaño del inductor, blindaje de cables, la cercanía de inductor a la placa y/o cables de alimentación, etc..., aún más cuando se modifica una o varias partes del diseño, como es en tu particular caso.

Si no me engaño yo mismo, aprecio a simple vista que el inductor queda cerca de los cables de alimentación y tal vez ese sea el detalle que detectas. Sin embargo espera un poco, a ver que nos dicen los maestros al respecto.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## sebsjata

estoy casi seguro que es por el diseño de la placa, mas que todo por el tema de masa en estrella, también veo que las hay mucho espacio entre pistas, y este ucd es una antena de emi tanto de recepción como emición


----------



## gustavosinbandera1

algunas imagenes del montaje del amplificador UCD, les cuento que me funciono a la primera, muy buen sonido, mañana subo archivos eagle para el que este interesado en esta version del impreso que es un poco mas grande


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, disculpa la demora, cambio los mosfet, el IR, el 13007, y sigue calentando el dido 5408.
se sigue cortando la señal de salida.
Veo de reemplazar ese diodo y les comento como sigue.
saludos.



djnanno dijo:


> Ese diodo casualmente alimenta el MOSFET de arriba. Yo cambiaría el 13007, los capacitores que están junto al diodo ( a menos que tengas capacimetro y los midas), el diodo, el ir2110 y si no funciona ahí, verbel MOSFET. Lo mediste bien al MOSFET de arriba??
> Que tensión Tenes entre -VCC y el ánodo del diodo? Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Juan Franco dijo:


> Hola, disculpa la demora, cambio los mosfet, el IR, el 13007, y sigue calentando el dido 5408.
> se sigue cortando la señal de salida.
> Veo de reemplazar ese diodo y les comento como sigue.
> saludos.


Estas usando el 1N5408 o el UF5408?


----------



## Juan Franco

Son Diodos Rapidos si. pero funcionaba todo hasta que se quemo porque le di mucho volumen a 4 ohm y el discipador estaba muy fino, de alli todos los problemas que aun no resuelvo.
saludos


----------



## Quercus

Como siempre he sido un maniático de controlar el OffSet en los amplificadores y este tiene tendencia a tener mas de la cuenta, lei por algun lado de este hilo, un comentario de ejtagle sobre como hacerlo:
_“En el punto en que se unen las resistencias R7, R2 y C1, cortar la unión a la pata 2 del comparador, y unirla de vuelta, pero a través de una resistencia variable de 47k (potenciómetro multivuelta). Ajustándolo suavemente, podrán compensar el offset sin el problema de la pérdida de fidelidad que tiene el otro método”_
  He hecho una modificación sobre la placa original, muy simple y a la vez que todo quede integrado y soldado en ella.
  Seria soldar R10 y R7 por abajo y en el hueco que dejan, colocar el potenciómetro de 47K multivuelta, para hacer el ajuste.  
  Espero que pueda ser valido.


----------



## Tacatomon

En su tiempo llegué a probar esa modificación, tanto hecha por debajo de la PCB (Provisional) como con una de diseño a medida para que entrara el multivueltas. Los resultados eran muy variables, a veces funcionaba manteniendo el offset por debajo de 100mV (Lo normal sin ajuste en vacío era entre 400-800mV) pero en mis pruebas con un montaje estéreo el control de offset se anulaba y subía a su nivel de siempre. Era muy inestable en ese aspecto, pero funcionaba "aparentemente" bien en un montaje monoaural. Algo que no aprecié mucho era la variación del offset respecto a la temperatura, no noté nada extraño en eso, así que puedo decir que tampoco afecta notablemente al amplificador.

El agregado del multivueltas no afecta al amplificador, trabaja perfectamente con él. Haz la prueba y verifica que valores obtienes de DC a la salida. Yo pensé en usar un multivueltas de 100k para hacer un ajuste aún mayor ya que a fondo quedaban aún 100mV por corregir pero dejé el proyecto de lado hace ya un tiempo.


----------



## djnanno

Una pregunta, es riesgoso un offset mayor a 200mv? el "problema" en este UCD por lo que tengo entendido es la diferencia de impedancias presentes en los terminales del comparador.
R7 oscila entre 820ohm y 330ohm, mientras que R14 es de 47K. La diferencia es muy alta para un comparador con bipolares.
ejtagle propone colocar un pote entre R7 y la entrada no inversora para aumentar la resistencia "Visible" desde el comparador.

La otra solución que probé y dio resultados fue eliminar ese filtro pasa-altos conformado por C9 y R14.
En vez de él, solo coloque una R de 1K entre la entrada inversora y masa. Esto por supuesto disminuye la impedancia de entrada obligando a utilizar una etapa pre-amplificadora que pueda manejar esa carga sin ningún problema.

Entre ambas soluciones logre establecer un nivel de offset muy bajo (no recuerdo cuanto).

Por favor, si me equivoco en algo corrijanme .

P/D: Se que da flojera colocar otra etapa entre el UCD y la fuente de audio. Pero no nos podemos quejar, nunca conecte ninguna de mis etapas de >1000W directo desde la fuente de audio jaja.


----------



## Quercus

Tacatomon dijo:


> En su tiempo llegué a probar esa modificación, tanto hecha por debajo de la PCB (Provisional) como con una de diseño a medida para que entrara el multivueltas. Los resultados eran muy variables, a veces funcionaba manteniendo el offset por debajo de 100mV (Lo normal sin ajuste en vacío era entre 400-800mV) pero en mis pruebas con un montaje estéreo el control de offset se anulaba y subía a su nivel de siempre. Era muy inestable en ese aspecto, pero funcionaba "aparentemente" bien en un montaje monoaural. Algo que no aprecié mucho era la variación del offset respecto a la temperatura, no noté nada extraño en eso, así que puedo decir que tampoco afecta notablemente al amplificador.
> 
> El agregado del multivueltas no afecta al amplificador, trabaja perfectamente con él. Haz la prueba y verifica que valores obtienes de DC a la salida. Yo pensé en usar un multivueltas de 100k para hacer un ajuste aún mayor ya que a fondo quedaban aún 100mV por corregir pero dejé el proyecto de lado hace ya un tiempo.


  Muchas gracias Tacatomon, por ahora no tengo previsto hacer ninguno, más adelante, cuanto monte el SUB de 18” quiero incorporarle este amplificador, como según dices no hace mal, le implementare esta modificación y ya veremos. 
  Me he hecho con algunos IRFB4227PBF para usarlos en cuanto necesite algún modulo, al que quiero modificar el PCB, en la zona donde se atornillaran los Mosfet y el TIP para que quede más decente (me gusta esta forma de colocarlos debajo acoplados a un radiador de PC) y por supuesto subiré resultados.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Que les parece este:


----------



## Ratmayor

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Que les parece este:


Si supieras que por ahí tenía 2 de esos ICs y ni idea de donde fueron a parar  son de MicroSemi, si mal no recuerdo tiraban 200W...


----------



## alcides alvarez

De donde lo saque.decia de aaaalta potencia.


----------



## argeloz

Algunos componentes que puedan sustituir 
El diodo UF4004
mosfet irfp280
El transistor pnp 2ns 401
Y el Ir2110


----------



## Ratmayor

argeloz dijo:


> Algunos componentes que puedan sustituir


Sí hay


argeloz dijo:


> El diodo UF4004


MUR120, BYV27, BAV21


argeloz dijo:


> mosfet irfp280


IRFP240, IRFP250


argeloz dijo:


> El transistor pnp 2ns 401


MPSA92, MMBTA92, PZTA92


argeloz dijo:


> Y el Ir2110


FAN7392


----------



## Edr20

una pregunta no e podido conseguir una bobina de 30h tengo una de 22h que tengo que hacer para que me funcione con esa bobina? 

quiero armar este amplificado pero no tengo dicha bobina.


----------



## Fogonazo

Edr20 dijo:


> una pregunta no e podido conseguir una bobina de 30h tengo una de 22h que tengo que hacer para que me funcione con esa bobina?
> 
> quiero armar este amplificado _*pero no tengo dicha bobina*_.



Podrías armarla 

Y  son *30H*, son *30 µH*


----------



## Edr20

el problema es que no cuento con un tester que tenga para probar uh o un osciloscopio con que hacer pruevas y ya e intentado con los datos de como hacerla y nunca me funciona bien siempre se me recalienta y se quema o en el peor de los caso no hace nada


----------



## argeloz

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sí hay
> MUR120,
> IRFP240, IRFP250
> MPSA92, MMBTA92, PZTA92
> FAN7392




Gracias 
Tengo una duda cuales son los trancistores
M1a y m2a


----------



## flowfc

AntonioAA dijo:


> Amigos: Hoy arrancó mi segunda "bestia" !!! Gracias ante todo a Tacatomon, luisgrillo ,nitai y algun otro que se me escapa . Eso si, me hicieron ESTUDIAR !!! cuando estaba en la Facu , los mosfet se disparaban con gomera! Con la AN de nitai , pude entender el 2110 , resto pan comido , elabore una secuencia de arranque "segura" ( no muy distinta a la que expuso Tagle )  conectando de a poco los componentes "voladizos" . Si alguien lo quiere lo detallo.No descubre la polvora.
> QUE TENIA?? ....NADA . No encontre defectos de placa ni soldadura ni de componentes. Despues de volar 2 juegos de IRFP y 2110 , algunos por errores mios, descubri que la fuente de 12V estaba quemada, es horrible lo que pasa cuando esto sucede ,pero no era el problema inicial . Quedara entre los designios oscuros de la electronica .
> Me encanta la Clase D y tambien el diseño del Maestro Tagle !!



Estimado AntonioAA, yo tambien tengo problemas con el ir que se me queman, se podrias detallarnos te agradeceria.

gracias



ejtagle dijo:


> Para awaps: Si C6 calienta, es muy posible que te hayan vendido un D2 trucho... Asegurate que sea UF4004 (1n4004 NO SIRVE), y ante la duda, sustituilo directamente por un MUR120 ...
> 
> PS: Si D2 es trucho, y no soporta adecuadamente la velocidad de conmutación del amplificador, tarde o temprano te va a producir una falla catastrófica del mismo



gracias señor ejtagle, estaba a la espera de que usted diga cual es el diodo indicado para usar como reemplazo del uf4004.

*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​


----------



## alcides alvarez

flowfc dijo:
			
		

> gracias señor ejtagle, estaba a la espera de que usted diga cual es el diodo indicado para usar como reemplazo del uf4004.



Si tiene placas de DVD,alli encontraras estos diodos,saludos...


----------



## flowfc

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Si tiene placas de DVD,alli encontraras estos diodos,saludos...



gracias alcides alvarez, por el dato.


----------



## BrunoARG

Hola gente, tengo una duda respecto al inductor del filtro de salida.

Leí en internet que sí se pueden hacer con el núcleo amarillo (bastante visto y en mi caso obtenido, en una motherboard y fuentes switching) alcanzando el valor de inductancia que uno quiere, pero no me queda claro el tema de la frecuencia de trabajo de este núcleo.

La pregunta, con qué núcleo puedo hacer YO MISMO el inductor? Acá en Argentina no está entrando mucho de afuera y si llega a quedar algún inductor dando vueltas por ahí te arrancan la cabeza, y mi idea es hacer un amplificador dentro de todo barato y que no sea una estufa...

Muchas gracias


----------



## Ignacio961

Hola Bruno, te comento que los nucleos de fuente de PC (amarillo y blanco) y otros que compre de color verde (valor de Al muy alto, con 3 vueltas llegaba a 50uH), no me dieron buenos resultados, te vas a dar cuenta porque calientan mucho y se escucha una interferencia muy notable en la salida, lo que te recomiendo es hacer un inductor con nucleo de aire, con 40 alambres de 0.25mm de diametro en paralelo. La cantidad de vueltas la podes calcular acá: http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm


----------



## broke1790

Lo prometido es deuda, he aqui las fotos del ampli y los inductores que  he probado. El inductor de nucleo de aire se calienta moderadamente,  aunque el calibre del inductor es del 13 awg, pero por hay recomiendan  alambre fino trenzado, para evitar las molestias del calentamiento por  el paso de alta corriente. Este ultimo da muy buenos resultados con el  inductor con nucleo t184-2 (fabricacion china).

A la placa le  aplique una capa de barniz dielectrico, para medidas de seguridad (en  caso de un cortocircuito etc.). Con los irfp250m montados en la placa,  tuve que hacerle una montaña de soldadura en toda la pista y aun asi se  calienta, lo alimento con 55-0-55 +- y de todas maneras le da un bajon  de 5 a 8 volts, mas a una entrada que la otra.
Me pregunto yo, si lo diseñe para 80-0-80 +-, cuales seran las consecuencias, si lo alimento para esas especificaciones?.

En  fin el chiste es ver como se comporta, hasta el momento va bien, pero  no lo he usado durante un tiempo prolongado con la fuente de 55-0-55 +-,  me quiero esperar a que me presten un osciloscopio, para observar la  salida con el inductor de aire y de el nucleo t184-2, a ver como salen  de limpias. 

Al rato cuelgo unas fotos, donde este funcionando y tambien un pequeño video.


----------



## ARMiZE

MUR480 en lugar de UF4004 es viable?


----------



## djnanno

ARMiZE dijo:


> MUR480 en lugar de UF4004 es viable?



es un poco mas lento, pero calculo que funcionará. Deberias ver si consigues alguno de 50nS que soporte poco mas de 200V. Suerte


----------



## Tacatomon

MUR120 es el ideal. Trr por debajo de 50ns y un voltaje de trabajo por encima de 150V.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## ARMiZE

Ok, gracias djnanno y Tacatomon, aqui en mi ciudad lo mas aproximado que encontre es un MUR460 que tiene 50ns de rapidez y supuestamente soporta mas de 200v pero es de 4A.

Una duda, podrian cambiarse los diodos 1N5817 por 1N5819? Segun el datasheet el 1N5819 tiene un VRRM de 40V _ni idea de que es VRRM_ eso de alguna manera podría afectar la estabilidad del amplificador? Gracias, de todo lo que ustedes dan sin esperar nada a cambio les sera devuelto y todavía mucho mas!! Saludos


----------



## shevchenko

VRRM es la tension inversa maxima que soporta....  comparalos con los otros, siempre es preferible que sean mejores en cualidades! (mas rapido, mas amperes, mas voltajes)

Saludos!


----------



## djnanno

ARMiZE dijo:


> Ok, gracias djnanno y Tacatomon, aqui en mi ciudad lo mas aproximado que encontre es un MUR460 que tiene 50ns de rapidez y supuestamente soporta mas de 200v pero es de 4A.
> 
> Una duda, podrian cambiarse los diodos 1N5817 por 1N5819? Segun el datasheet el 1N5819 tiene un VRRM de 40V _ni idea de que es VRRM_ eso de alguna manera podría afectar la estabilidad del amplificador? Gracias, de todo lo que ustedes dan sin esperar nada a cambio les sera devuelto y todavía mucho mas!! Saludos



El 1N5817 no lo conseguí tampoco, y he armado dos placas con el 1N5819 sin problemas.
El 1N5819 tiene un Tiempo de recuperación máxima mayor pero como se esta usando en condiciones "No extremas" parece soportar bien el maltrato. Utilizalo, no haby dificultad.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos,saquenme de esta duda,entre mas ns y mas voltaje de tolerancia que tenga el diodo, seria mejor para este o todos los amplificadores clase d ?.,me refiero al lugar que ocupa el mur160,lo pregunto por que tengo diodos que superan los 150ns y mas de 450v rms,segun su hoja de datos.


----------



## crazysound

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos,saquenme de esta duda,entre mas ns y mas voltaje de tolerancia que tenga el diodo, seria mejor para este o todos los amplificadores clase d ?.,me refiero al lugar que ocupa el mur160,lo pregunto por que tengo diodos que superan los 150ns y mas de 450v rms,segun su hoja de datos.


Hola alcides alvarez, me parece que el tiempo debe ser el más bajo posible..


----------



## alcides alvarez

crazysound dijo:


> Hola alcides alvarez, me parece que el tiempo debe ser el más bajo posible..




Ok,entonces  había entendido mal el comentario de otro compañero


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Gracias compañero pero el detalle,seria este diodo que marque,seria dificir de encontrarlo, o será que es un zener de 27v?


puedes colocar el uf 4004


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola Celsius, la fuente pued ser cualquiera que tenga  +- 40 volt o menos si lo haces con la configuracion normal, no hace falta que sea de pc.,  de ahi revisa si te llegan los  +-3 voltios de los zeners , en la salida no tiene que haber mas que 0,400 volts mas o menos, algun sondo si o si te tiene que hacer al conectarlo, sino seguro no esta el filtro de salida conectado o no llega corriente al amplificador. Testea los voltajes si llegan a la placa en mas y en menos. Despues subi fotos para mirar si se nota algo mal a simple vista.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, adjunto video del UCD half bridge y el full bridge, con fuentes smps, trabajan totalmente frios tanto los amplificadores como las fuentes smps, solo al tenerlos a un alto volumen por mucho tiempo comienzan a entibiar. La fuente del full bridge es la que propuso mnicolau con ir2153, nada mas que modificada para mas potencia con mosfet y capacitores mas grandes y trafo de 500 wats, la otra fuente smps es la de 800 wats que propuso mniculau.
Tambien se ve un preamplificador con graves medios y agudos.

Realmente suenan bien y un sonido claro y fuerte. Rendimiento superior al 90% .
Aun no hice la prueba de la potencia real de cada uno.
El voltage del fullbridge es de 65 volt sin punto medio, y +-15 volt.  (ir2153)
El voltaje de la otra smps es de +- 50 volt y +- 15 volts. (smps 800)

En el video se ven un par de ucd half bridge juntos, pero solo uno de ellos esta funcionando para medios y agudos y el fullbridge mueve 2 bafles de 18".

queda armar todo en un gabinetes chicos y livianos.


----------



## Juan Franco

Muchas Gracias djnanno y crazysound por los comentarios, en estos mas tarde paso una lista de cambios en las fuentes y en los UCD, los UCD estan tal cual el diseño original nada mas que con los valores de componentes para que soporten +- 65 volt. Esos valores están en el esquema, el filtro LC es un carrete de teflon con 30 vueltas de alambres con 8 hilos de calibre awg 29 cada uno, en los UCD half bridge. 
El half bridge se notan 2 carreteles de estaño con un alambre calibre awg 16, unos 3 mts mas o menos, tambien probe con otros filtros , con ferrite, pero la verdad el filtro de aire es con el que mejor suena. El esquema del ucd fullbridge esta en el https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=1046741#post1046741 , la modificacion que hice es poner una resistencia de 22k entre el jumper de realimentacion y puse diodos uf 5408 que va paralelo al ir2110 porque sino se quemaban, el que posteo el tema se borro y no contesto ninguna consulta que le hice, pero igual segui adelante y por suerte salio mas que bien ese amplificador, ya estoy armando 2 mas de los fullbridge y modificaciones de la fuente con el ir 2151 que la verdad es la fuente mas simple de armar solo que no se puede cambiar el voltaje porque este es definido por el trafo que le pongamos.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Franco

La fuente es con un transformador de mas de 6 amper, con punto medio, de 32 + 32 volt en alterna.
La rectificación es con un puente de diodos, y 2 capacitores de 4700 uf x 63 volt.
Da como voltaje final +- 44 volts.
Tiene ademas otra salida de +- 10 volts que rectificado da 14 vols.
Una tercer salida de 10 volts, rectificada da 14 volts para ventilador si es necesario.
Adjunto foto.
El punto medio es la masa tanto para el +- 44 volt. con su masa y el +- 14 volts con su masa.


			
				cliomio dijo:
			
		

> Juan franco habias dicho de pasar una fuente simple para probar el amplificador la podes pasar??Gracias


----------



## ejtagle

Realmente muy bonito...  ... Para aquellos que preguntan porqué la placa es como es... fue un tema exclusivamente de hacer viable el montaje para la mayor cantidad de gente posible,
Sí, sin duda podría haber sido SMD, con placa doble faz, y el ampli hubiera sido mucho más inmune a las interferencias de EMI, pero hubiera sido un problema muy grande para muchos conseguir los componentes, o hacer las placas... Es por eso que es como es: Es simplemente un compromiso para hacerlo posible 
Por la misma razón no tiene protecciones ni compensación de offset con un servo: Hubiera complicado el circuito y aumentado el costo, y el valor real de esas compensaciones es muy discutible

Saludos:

PD: En este ampli, a menores tiempos de conmutación, mejor. MOSFETs con menos capacidad de gate, diodos con tiempos de conmutación y de recuperación menores son preferibles...


----------



## jorgegiovaninni

Hola, estuve mirando el amplificador clase D que publicaste y me gustaria armar algo asi pero tengo una limitacion de la que queria consultarte.
Somos un grupo de payasos que salimos a alegrar a los niños por los barrios de la ciudad, no disponemos siempre de los 220V para el ampli, y al ser las actividades al aire libre necesitaria al menos unos 100w rms por canal, la pregunta es, puede este circuito darme esa potencia con una bateria de auto? que fuente me recomendarias en todo caso?
Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Ratmayor

jorgegiovaninni dijo:


> puede este circuito darme esa potencia con una bateria de auto?


Sí...



jorgegiovaninni dijo:


> que fuente me recomendarias en todo caso?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuente-amplificador-auto-pocos-componentes-16759/#post519716


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola Amigo, esa fuente propuesta por el Sr.Ratmayor funciona bien, yo la tengo armada como prototipo, debes ponerle un buen disipador de calor ya que calientan bastante.
Te recomiendo armarle ademas un preamplificador simple para que de mas potencia ya que este amplificador con 2 mosfet da mas potencia pero con un pre, ya que me imagino que pasaran música con un celular o tablet y estos no tienen tanto volumen de salida.
Comprobé esto porque justamente arme una potencia con un inverter de 12 volt a +- 40 volt. y le falta pre.
Espero te sirva mi comentario.
Saludos



jorgegiovaninni dijo:


> Hola, estuve mirando el amplificador clase D que publicaste y me gustaria armar algo asi pero tengo una limitacion de la que queria consultarte.
> Somos un grupo de payasos que salimos a alegrar a los niños por los barrios de la ciudad, no disponemos siempre de los 220V para el ampli, y al ser las actividades al aire libre necesitaria al menos unos 100w rms por canal, la pregunta es, puede este circuito darme esa potencia con una bateria de auto? que fuente me recomendarias en todo caso?
> Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## djnanno

Buenas noches, queria consultarle a los entendidos del tema una duda teórica de este amplificador.

Este amplificador al trabajar en conmutación, la etapa de entrada produce un muestreo de la señal que ingresa al Pin 3 del lm311, la frecuencia de muestreo es de 125Khz (frecuencia de oscilacion).

Esta frecuencia esta perfecta ya que cumple sobradamente el teorema del muestreo pero encuentro un detalle:
Según entiendo la Red C9, C10, R10, R14 forman un filtro pasa banda con frecuencia de corte inferior de 7.25 hz y frecuencia superior de ¿ 3.3 mhz? (si no meti mal los dedos).

ya que la frecuencia de muestreo es de 125Khz, el filtro pasa bajos no deberia cortar alrededor de los ~25Khz para que las frecuencias por arriba de los 62.5Khz no aparezcan solapadas y produzcan ruidos molestos (filtro anti-alias), aleatorios y muy, pero muy agudos?

Es cierto que el filtro pasa bajos de salida corta a 30khz aprox y frecuencias superiores no saldrán pero si modifican el espectro original de la señal por que son muestreadas y aparecen por ahi... van y vienen.

Para cerrar la pregunta aclaro que es obvio que "no hay razon" de que aparezcan señales mayores a 20khz en la entrada, pero eso no podemos asegurarlo (yo he medido con el osciloscopio unos pulsos bastante amplios).

Saludos y si no se entiende lo que pregunto lo redacto un poco mejor- Muchas gracias.


----------



## ejtagle

djnanno dijo:


> Buenas noches, queria consultarle a los entendidos del tema una duda teórica de este amplificador.
> 
> Este amplificador al trabajar en conmutación, la etapa de entrada produce un muestreo de la señal que ingresa al Pin 3 del lm311, la frecuencia de muestreo es de 125Khz (frecuencia de oscilacion).
> 
> Esta frecuencia esta perfecta ya que cumple sobradamente el teorema del muestreo pero encuentro un detalle:
> Según entiendo la Red C9, C10, R10, R14 forman un filtro pasa banda con frecuencia de corte inferior de 7.25 hz y frecuencia superior de ¿ 3.3 mhz? (si no meti mal los dedos).
> 
> ya que la frecuencia de muestreo es de 125Khz, el filtro pasa bajos no deberia cortar alrededor de los ~25Khz para que las frecuencias por arriba de los 62.5Khz no aparezcan solapadas y produzcan ruidos molestos (filtro anti-alias), aleatorios y muy, pero muy agudos?
> 
> Es cierto que el filtro pasa bajos de salida corta a 30khz aprox y frecuencias superiores no saldrán pero si modifican el espectro original de la señal por que son muestreadas y aparecen por ahi... van y vienen.
> 
> Para cerrar la pregunta aclaro que es obvio que "no hay razon" de que aparezcan señales mayores a 20khz en la entrada, pero eso no podemos asegurarlo (yo he medido con el osciloscopio unos pulsos bastante amplios).
> 
> Saludos y si no se entiende lo que pregunto lo redacto un poco mejor- Muchas gracias.


`
La razón por la cual el corte de la red de entrada R10/C10 está por arriba de 1Mhz es por un tema exclusivamente de linealidad. Siendo un filtro pasivo de 1er orden, si el corte estuviera cerca de 25khz, ya a esa altura tendría una caída de 3db, y un desfasaje de 45 grados en la señal. Por eso es que el corte está tan alto. No es un filtro antialias: Es sólo un filtro de RF

Por otro lado, la frecuencia de conmutación en este amplificador no es fija, sino variable. Como es un circuito autooscilante, la misma puede variar desde 0 hz (en caso de que el ampllificador quede saturado!) hasta la misma frecuencia de entrada ( así es, si la frecuencia de entrada es superior a 125khz, el amplificador oscilará más rápido aún, sincronizándose prácticamente con la misma.

En este amplificador, el filtro de salida no afecta el ancho del banda del amplificador, sino la excursión máxima posible. La razón es que el filtro de salida está dentro del lazo de realimentación, por lo que el amplificador compensa el filtro y su atenuación, aumentando la tensión de salida (que es la media de la onda cuadrada que generan los mosfets). Esta es una característica distintiva de la topología UCD, en relación al resto de los amplificadores clase D: El filtro de salida está linealizado y compensado por la realimentación, lo que es realmente genial desde el punto de vista de la calidad del audio que el mismo genera!


----------



## edeldj

Gracias a todos e sacado buen provecho al amplificador del señor ejtagle.
también e encontrado esta pagina con el mismo amplificador y algunos temas me fueron de mucha ayuda 
aquí les dejo el enlace por si les puede servir.
tendran que usar el traductor de google pero todo genial.
http://www.hobbielektronika.hu/cikkek/d-osztalyu_erosito.html?pg=6


----------



## djnanno

En lo personal siempre tuve un muy buen rendimiento, y muy buena calidad de sonido con los 3 ucds que he construido hasta ahora. El único inconveniente que he tenido(y se lo atribuyo principalmente a la SMPS y el inductor de aire) es unas frecuencias altas y cambiantes que aparecen en la salida, con el ampli alimentado a +-70V serán de 1v como mucho, pero se escuchan bastante. Estas las elimine cambiando la red de entrada bajando la frecuencia de ese filtro a 33khz y la impedancia de entrada del LM311 a 22K (reemplazando el capacitor de 470nf por uno de 2.2uF poliester).

Estos cambios pareciero ser beneficiosos ya que casi anularon el ruido, en base a esa experiencia practica se me ocurría que podía ser aliasing.

Si no es aliasing, que puede ser? Muchas gracias por el soporte y la "clase de consulta"


----------



## leoeze

Una consulta puede servir este fet STW45NM60 porque adquiri algunos y parece util, lo unico que queria otra opinion antes de probarlo ya que tengo el modulo funcionando a +-135V con irfp460 pero creo que exigen demasiado al driver ir ya que levanta a mi parecer mucha temperatura a media alta potencia y no quiero dañarlo . Es excelente el sonido de este Clase D. Muchas gracias desde ya


----------



## el chimbo

mira esto amigo Leoeze espero te ayude 







Tacatomon dijo:


> Mosfets recomendados para la salida del amplificador.
> 
> Virtualmente,  el amplificador no tiene límite de voltaje de alimentación (Hasta  300VDC entre Rieles de alimentación). Pero, el Driver IR2110 tiene un  límite de carga para manejar Mosfets adecuadamente. Mas o menos,  Cualquier Mosfet puede ser utilizado en éste diseño. Siempre y cuando se  tengan en cuenta que sean del tipo "N" y con algunas características a  tener a cuenta.
> 
> No mas de 100nC de carga en el Gate (Qg).  Parámetro que puede leerse en la hoja de datos del Mosfet en cuestión.  Hasta +-100VDC de trabajo entre rieles. Es una buena relación. Más allá  de eso, se corre el riesgo de que con tan alto voltaje y tanta carga  para el Driver. El sobrecalentamiento de éste IC puede hacer que la  conmutación se torne errónea y ocurra conducción cruzada, destruyendo  inevitablemente los mosfets (Si, por mas que el FET sea de 100A, un  Cortocircuito no perdona). También se obtienen muchas perdidas en los  Mosfets por una conmutación forzada. Notarán como el montaje calienta  demasiado.
> 
> A tensiones menores que +-100VDC, es mas seguro  utilizar Mosfets con mayor carga de Gate (Qg) cosa que pudiese ser  interesante a impedancias mas bajas que 4Ohms (Previo re-calculo de  filtro de salida) Hasta +-60VDC de alimentación FET's de no mas de 160nC  de Qg. Recuerden que mas allá de eso, asegura un par de Mosfets de 0Ω  tarde o temprano.
> En este punto, *NO* recomiendo para nada usar los *IRFP250/260*. Mosfets ya obsoletos y muy malos para los requerimientos del amplificador.
> 
> Recuerde, si tienen dudas respecto a un FET, vean su hoja de datos y comenten en este tema.
> 
> International Rectifier
> 
> *200VDSS*
> *TO-220 IRFB4227PBF / IRFB4127PBF* (Actualización del 4227)
> *TO-247** IRFP4227PBF*
> Recomendado  para tensiones menores que +-80VDC. Interesante FET para cargas menores  que 4Ohms y de uso general desde +-25VDC a +-65VDC
> 
> *250VDSS*
> *TO-220 IRFB4229PBF*
> *TO-247 IRFP4229PBF*
> 
> Recomendado  para tensiones de hasta +-100VDC y un poco mas allá (115V sería  interesante de ver y no volar en pedazos en el intento). Hasta 4Ohms,  menos que eso, veo algo difícil estabilizar el amplificador y los picos  de corriente que se tengan serán severos, quizás puedan llegar a poner  nervioso al Fet.
> 
> No está de mas también recalcar que se requiere que los Mosfets que utilicen para el montaje del amplificador sean totalmente Originales, adquiridos por un canal oficial del Fabricante... Y no solo los Fets, si no también cualquier otro Semiconductor.
> 
> Iré agregando mas Mosfets de otros fabricantes después.
> 
> Saludos al foro.
> 
> PS: Esta info también estará agregada al inicio del tema. Ya veré donde lo acomodo...


----------



## martin12as

hola, les cuento que arme uno de estos amplificadores y tiene el problema que se escucha un ruido, no es muy fuerte, pero es audible, y me gustaría sacarlo si se puede.. les dejo un vídeo como adjunto para que vean la fuente, el amplificador y escuchen el ruido que hace.. el parlante es uno viejo que uso por las dudas que pase algo en las pruebas para que no se me rompa el nuevo.

si dejo la entrada en vació se escucha bastante fuerte, pero cortocircuitando la entrada, como se ve en el vídeo, o bien conectando un medio de reproducción, el ruido sigue existiendo, pero se escucha mucho menos.

y otros detalles, que me hacen sospechar bastante de la fuente, es que al instante que la apago, el ruido desaparece, el amplificador sigue funcionando por 1 o 2 segundos con la carga de los capacitores, y ahí no hay nada de ruido. también ayudo un poco usar cables cortos y trenzados.

la fuente es muy similar a la de mnicolau, esta trabajando a +-40V, el amplificador tiene los valores correspondientes para trabajar con esa tensión.

que podría hacer para tratar de eliminar el ruido?

muchas gracias


----------



## Cdma System

léete todos los mensajes que dejó Tacatomon, fue el que mas estuvo luchando contra los zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jorgep23

Buenos Días, muchas gracias por el diseño...
He realizado el montaje con los elementos tal cual como están en el 1er comentario del ing ejtagle, cuando probé este, sorpresa si amplificaba pero muy poco.... Al mirar la fuente (regulable 30-0-30  5A) me di de cuenta que este no le estaba pidiendo mucha corriente por ende no iba  a amplificar, esta corriente era del orden de los 500mA... Alguien sabe que pude hacer mal?

PD: ya he vuelto a realizar la plaqueta con nuevos elementos... Estoy en proceso de terminarla

Gracias  y quedo atento a sus respuestas


----------



## djnanno

Si suena y lo hace muy poco lo mas seguro es que colocaste mal R7 que en definitiva es la que determina la ganancia. Revisa los componentes que hay que colocar segun la tabla, Saludos


----------



## kadaver

creo que alguien debería cambiar el titulo del tema , highend , perdón si parezco tikis mikis pero catalogar de highend este proyecto me parece cuando menos atrevido , perdón si mi comentario no es tecnico pero el titular del tema provoca error , saludos

 PD no por eso me parece un mal proyecto al contrario


----------



## shevchenko

Buenos días, paso a comentarles mi experiencia con este circuito..
Los problemas que tuve al comienzo fueron por un IR2110 falso o dañado.. al cambiarlo por un ir2113 que tenia reciclado de una fuente arranco sin problemas (esto montado sobre un pcb echo a mano y desprolijo)
El ir estaba siempre tibio y cambie los mosfets IRFP260n (que calentaban) por unos K2370 y quedo andando mejor...
Luego hice un pcb con la plancha:






Nada se calentaba pero apareció aun mas fuerte el famoso zzzzz de fondo...
En la entrada de audio use una resistencia d 820ohms (cada extremo de la resistencia en cada pin de entrada) el ruido de fondo bajo mas de un 50% (como voy a usar un pre dicho valor tan bajo no me molesta) luego use -como se ve en la foto- capacitores 101, 103, 105, paralelos a la resistencia y el ruido de fondo se escucha solo si se pega el oído al parlante, ya con 1 de volumen no se escucha en nada!
No tuve tantos problemas con el inductor y eso que use un pequeño yugo de un monitor color de los pequeños y bobine con un alambre de lithz de unos 30 hilos que hacen un total de 2mm de espesor y uso 25 vueltas... 
Use de aire, y otros núcleos incluso una ferrita del tipo cazoleta que ERA un inductor de una fuente de alimentación y no... volví al mini yugo...

Este circuito es un amplificador de audio, la calidad de sonido dependera de:
Calidad de componentes.
Calidad de montaje.
Calidad de las soldaduras.
Conexiones cortas, blindadas.
Una fuente de sonido de buena calidad y parlantes acorde.
La fuente de alimentación no puede ser un trafo suelto con 2 cables a un puente rectificador y 2 caps en el aire... así jamas sabremos si es ruido viene de la fuente o de nuestro circuito... 

Este circuito luego de andar a mitad de volumen 20 minutos, el disipador (que es de una atx) apenas entibia... 

El sonido es claro. agudos bien finos, y graves firmes... cosas que note al usar la pc como fuente de audio... y aun no use un preamp.






Una foto del inductor para que se rían:





Para los 4 transistores usé: B649A 
Saludos.


----------



## jorgep23

djnanno dijo:


> Si suena y lo hace muy poco lo mas seguro es que colocaste mal R7 que en definitiva es la que determina la ganancia. Revisa los componentes que hay que colocar segun la tabla, Saludos



Muchas gracias por tu respesta djnanno, al parecer era un problema de diseño... al montarlo por segunda vez amplifico y de que manera  ... El único problema que tuve fue al paso de dos horas funcionando casi a full el ampli... este se disparo y no volvio a sonar, estuve pendiente de la temperatura de los mosfet y el tip pero nunca del IR  . cuando me fije a mirar que pasaba toque el ir y estaba hirviendo (y eso que ha este le habia puesto tambien un disipador).... Sospecho que el IR sea el que se daño ya que los zener que fueron los que me montaron problema al ppio (estaban dañados y nuevos) siguen regulando bien... 

Espero sus comentarios


----------



## martin12as

shevchenko dijo:


> Nada se calentaba pero apareció aun mas fuerte el famoso zzzzz de fondo...
> En la entrada de audio use una resistencia d 820ohms (cada extremo de la resistencia en cada pin de entrada) el ruido de fondo bajo mas de un 50% (como voy a usar un pre dicho valor tan bajo no me molesta) luego use -como se ve en la foto- capacitores 101, 103, 105, paralelos a la resistencia y el ruido de fondo se escucha solo si se pega el oído al parlante, ya con 1 de volumen no se escucha en nada!



pusiste una resistencia de 820 ohm entre la entrada de señal y gnd? y ademas pusiste capacitores en paralelo? eso no afecta la señal de entrada?


----------



## Fogonazo

martin12as dijo:


> pusiste una resistencia de 820 ohm entre la entrada de señal y gnd? y ademas pusiste capacitores en paralelo? eso no afecta la señal de entrada?



Que afecte o no depende de la impedancia de salida de la fuente de la señal de audio.


----------



## shevchenko

Correcto, el celular sonaba muy bajo, pero la pc suena muy bien, así que espero que el pre-amplificador aun mejor, apasigua la entrada pero sin el  Zzzzzzz de fondo!  Podes soldar todo por abajo y nos contas si te funciono!


Saludos.


----------



## martin12as

shevchenko dijo:


> Correcto, el celular sonaba muy bajo, pero la pc suena muy bien, así que espero que el pre-amplificador aun mejor, apasigua la entrada pero sin el  Zzzzzzz de fondo!  Podes soldar todo por abajo y nos contas si te funciono!
> 
> 
> Saludos.



lo voy a probar y les cuento, mi idea es usarlo con la pc, voy a usar un crossover que publico Dr. Zoidberg, y si hace falta un pre amp tambien


----------



## jorgep23

Buenas Noches Sres. tengo un pequeño inconveniente con el amplificador lo unico que sucede es que aun cuando no hay entrada... cuando marco con el osciloscopio este genera un espectro de señal a la entrada y cuando pongo a reproducir el audio esa misma especie de ruido no me deja observar la señal de audio en la entrada... la unica forma de que la entrada vuelva a marcar cero es apagando y volviendo a prender la fuente, pero si pongo señal de audio este ruido vuelve y aparece en la entrada (Les dejo una imagen en donde se resume lo que les pregunto)... Espero haberme hecho entender muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## ejtagle

jorgep23 dijo:


> Buenas Noches Sres. tengo un pequeño inconveniente con el amplificador lo unico que sucede es que aun cuando no hay entrada... cuando marco con el osciloscopio este genera un espectro de señal a la entrada y cuando pongo a reproducir el audio esa misma especie de ruido no me deja observar la señal de audio en la entrada... la unica forma de que la entrada vuelva a marcar cero es apagando y volviendo a prender la fuente, pero si pongo señal de audio este ruido vuelve y aparece en la entrada (Les dejo una imagen en donde se resume lo que les pregunto)... Espero haberme hecho entender muchas gracias por la respuesta



¿ Dónde estás midiendo ? ... ¿ En la entrada del opamp ? ... Porque ahí efectivamente es esperable ver la señal mezclada con la onda cuadrada de salida...


----------



## BRAVOREALPE

Cordial saludo.
 Les cuento que a mi me funcionó al primer intento lo alimento con un transformador toroidal que yo mismo construí +40 -40 con la fuente me da +55 -55 cero ruidos, creo que la clave es utilizar tanto para la conexión a la fuente como la entrada de audio un buen cable blindado y separar el inductor del resto de los componentes

*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​

Adjunto fotos de mi Amplificador
Modifiqué el tamaño del PCB para colocar los disipadores de los MOSFET y para separar un poco el inductor de los demás componentes, me dio muy buenos resultados ya que se escucha perfectamente sin ruidos.


----------



## jorgep23

ejtagle dijo:


> ¿ Dónde estás midiendo ? ... ¿ En la entrada del opamp ? ... Porque ahí efectivamente es esperable ver la señal mezclada con la onda cuadrada de salida...



Buenas Noches Ing. , que pena, estoy midiendo en la entrada del circuito es decir en J1 Audio in


----------



## ejtagle

jorgep23 dijo:


> Buenas Noches Ing. , que pena, estoy midiendo en la entrada del circuito es decir en J1 Audio in



En la entrada J1 no debería haber ruido. Sospecho que tenés un problema de masa en la conexión del osciloscopio. Para confirmarlo,levanta la TIERRA del osciloscopio (es decir, suprime la 3r pata del tomacorrientes a donde enchufas el mismo) y conecta la MASA del osciloscopio a la MASA de J!, JUSTO EN J1. Y asegúrate de que el cable blindado de la punta del osciloscopio pase lo más lejos posible de cables de potencia, cables de salida y del inductor de salida del amplificador.

Hay que recordar que los osciloscopios pueden introducir bucles de masa via esa 3ra pata del tomacorriente...


----------



## endryc1

como veo que ya nadie escribe por el tema class d de 900w dejenme plantearles mi problema por aqui .arme el tareko este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/clase-d-900-watts-rms-54772/ y se me han quemado 4 irf540, lo mas que me ha dado es una sinusoide a la salida pero se queman los fet en 3 segundos cuando comienza a oscilar, lo he alimentado con 40 volt simetricos y 1000 uF por rama. La sinusoide a la salida es como una raya muy ancha, aunque mantiene la forma de la onda. dejenme ver si puedo subir un dibujo para que me entiendan. saludossss y por favor denme un norte. he leido que cuando la bobina no es la correcta pasa esto pero no tengo los datos de una especifica pa hacerla aunque sea de nucleo de aire. Esta imagen la copie de otra pagina, es para referencia solamente, pero se ve asi mismo la señal en el osciloscopio.


----------



## Quercus

Después de ver cómo se las gasta este amplificador en un fiestorro, un conocido de mi hijo, le propuso que le montase un amplificador de este tipo en una etapa quemada que tenia, en concreto una ELAN P1500, de la que solo funciona la fuente. 

  En aquel momento no sabía el voltaje de trabajo de dicha fuente y confiado dije que sí. 

  Llevo arrepintiéndome de mi ligereza, desde que al comprobar la fuente vi que el voltaje es +-113V.
  No me gustan nada ir de “kamikaze”, pero en fin, ya he puesto sobre aviso, de que debido a esto, *puede ser un fracaso*.

  He tenido que hacer series y paralelos en los condensadores multicapa y en el de salida, para que tengan los voltajes necesarios.

  El PCB tiene algunas modificaciones:

  -Para probar lo que aconsejo ejtagle en lo referente a bajar el OffSet, _aquí _expuse los cambios que incorporaría para intentar esto.
  -Para acomodar el cuádruple condensador de salida.
  -Para colocar los Mosfet debajo e incorporar el toroide en el mismo PCB, además he tenido que hacer unos diminutos PCB, 1 para los condensadores de salida y 2 para colocar 12 condensadores multicapa en cada uno de ellos (ha sido divertidiiiiisimo con mis dedos…)

  Si no explota, le colocare un  limitador de volumen con toda seguridad.


----------



## djnanno

Quizas estos detalles ya los sepas, pero no pierdo nada con repetirlos:

Cuidado con la disipación en las resistencias del regulador, aumenta un 10 ~ 15% el valor de las resistencias de los zener.
Recuerda que un tip31C solo soporta 100V, deberias unsar un MJE13007.
Coloca MPSA92 en vez de 2n5401.
Duplica el valor de la resistencia de la fuente de corriente de los bjt para reducir a la mitad la corriente y la disipación... A 100V uno de ellos disipa aproximadamente 540mW

Y mucha, Mucha suerte!


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias djnanno, el detalle de las resistencias de los bjt lo desconocía, el resto esta todo previsto.


  Lo de “…mucha, Mucha suerte…” creo que se queda corto, necesitare algo mas… son 800W a 8Ω aprox.


----------



## djnanno

La pregunta offtopic. Que parlante va a conectar?? ! es muy raro (o en todo caso muy caro) un parlante que pueda soportar 600 W de trabajo. Mucho mas dificil uno de 800! jaja


----------



## ejtagle

quercus10 dijo:


> Muchas gracias djnanno, el detalle de las resistencias de los bjt lo desconocía, el resto esta todo previsto.
> 
> 
> Lo de “…mucha, Mucha suerte…” creo que se queda corto, necesitare algo mas… son 800W a 8Ω aprox.



Ten cuidado con los mosfets que elijas. Menor carga capacitiva de compuerta, más probabilidades que el IR2110 sobreviva. Y pegar un disipadorcito de calor sobre el IR sería ideal ... o apoyarlo a presión con grasa disipadora.

El otro detalle es el diodo de bootstrap de la fuente flotante. Tiene que poder soportar al menos 240v . Un mur140, por ejemplo, podría funcionar bien

Y finalmente, muchísimo cuidado con el cableado y los capacitores e inductores de salida, porque a la salida de los mosfets tendrás una onda cuadrada de 220v pico a pico, que es un estupendo generador de RF. A más corta la distancia del conexionado entre inductor de salida y los mosfets, menos probable es que irradie interferencia.

Obviamente, disipadores a masa con los mosfets aislados, tal como en el diseño original


----------



## Quercus

djnanno dijo:


> La pregunta offtopic. Que parlante va a conectar?? ! es muy raro (o en todo caso muy caro) un parlante que pueda soportar 600 W de trabajo. Mucho mas dificil uno de 800! jaja


No te falta razón, pero el chico para el que será el monstruito, si sale… el dia que quemo la ELAN, tambien quemo un “NIKKO ALFA II” y un “SYNQ DIGIT 3K6” (este ultimo es de calibre pesado) estando en un _“estado”_ según cuenta… algo empachado de _“hierva…sativa”.

_Osea, deduzco, que para tener conectados todos esos amplificadores, tiene altavoces para hacer la prueba. Me comenta mi hijo, que han preparado un grupo electrógeno para probarlo en el campo. Veremos si no se vuelven con las cervezas sin abrir y las caras largas. 


ejtagle dijo:


> Ten cuidado con los mosfets que elijas. Menor carga capacitiva de compuerta, más probabilidades que el IR2110 sobreviva. Y pegar un disipadorcito de calor sobre el IR sería ideal ... o apoyarlo a presión con grasa disipadora.
> 
> El otro detalle es el diodo de bootstrap de la fuente flotante. Tiene que poder soportar al menos 240v . Un mur140, por ejemplo, podría funcionar bien
> 
> Y finalmente, muchísimo cuidado con el cableado y los capacitores e inductores de salida, porque a la salida de los mosfets tendrás una onda cuadrada de 220v pico a pico, que es un estupendo generador de RF. A más corta la distancia del conexionado entre inductor de salida y los mosfets, menos probable es que irradie interferencia.
> 
> Obviamente, disipadores a masa con los mosfets aislados, tal como en el diseño original


Los Mosfets son IRFP4229.
El diodo es un BYV26C (400V /30ns)
El inductor va en la placa, lo mas cerca posible de los Mosfet.
El capacitador de salida esta formado por 4 condensadores de 1,5uF/63V en serie paralelo con lo que tengo 1,5uF/126V.
En cuanto al IR2110, tendra el ventilador del gabinete soplando sobre el amplificador, quiero conseguir pasta térmica especial para pegar y como dices adosarle algún pequeño radiador para mas seguridad.

Muchas gracias por los consejos, si hubiese alguno mas es bien recibido.

  Al quedar con los Mosfet debajo, el perfil es mucho mas bajo, pensaba, caso de necesitarlo colocarle otro PCB encima lo mas cerca posible y conectado a masa, por lo que quedaría hecho un sanwich con masa debajo en el disipador y encima con el PCB.


----------



## chinoelvago

mm me parece que hablo por muchos si digo que..  quiero que subas fotos como quedo terminado .maestro quercus


----------



## djnanno

No me agrada mucho la idea de cuatro capacitores en la salida. Te recomendaría un capacitor de polyester 1.5ufx400V, existen, no son caros y tiene margen de seguridad suficiente.

Tengo entendido que para filtro no es tan buena idea la asociación Serie/Paralelo. ya que el error cometido puede ser la suma de las tolerancias! (ley de murphy jaja)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

djnanno dijo:


> Tengo entendido que para filtro no es tan buena idea la asociación Serie/Paralelo. *ya que el error cometido puede ser la suma de las tolerancias!* (ley de murphy jaja)


Es precisamente lo contrario!. La tolerancia se reduce en √2 por cada conexión, ya que la tolerancia es un proceso aleatorio y está regido por la aritmética de las probabilidades y no por la aritmética convencional.


----------



## jorgep23

ejtagle dijo:


> En la entrada J1 no debería haber ruido. Sospecho que tenés un problema de masa en la conexión del osciloscopio. Para confirmarlo,levanta la TIERRA del osciloscopio (es decir, suprime la 3r pata del tomacorrientes a donde enchufas el mismo) y conecta la MASA del osciloscopio a la MASA de J!, JUSTO EN J1. Y asegúrate de que el cable blindado de la punta del osciloscopio pase lo más lejos posible de cables de potencia, cables de salida y del inductor de salida del amplificador.
> 
> Hay que recordar que los osciloscopios pueden introducir bucles de masa via esa 3ra pata del tomacorriente...



Muchas Gracias compañero ejtagle, se soluciono practicando la recomendación de la tierra del osciloscopio...

Les cuento que todos se mostraban incredulos al proyecto hasta que lo escucharon sonar... excelente sonido y una muy buena nitidez.... 0 Ruidos a 200W


----------



## Quercus

djnanno dijo:


> No me agrada mucho la idea de cuatro capacitores en la salida. Te recomendaría un capacitor de polyester 1.5ufx400V, existen, no son caros y tiene margen de seguridad suficiente.
> 
> Tengo entendido que para filtro no es tan buena idea la asociación Serie/Paralelo. ya que el error cometido puede ser la suma de las tolerancias! (ley de murphy jaja)


  Me imagino que has tenido un condensador de estos en la mano  30x20x10mm si te lo imaginas buscándole acomodo en la placa, empiezas a sentirte un poco incomodo.

  De todas formas pongo dos medidas del resultante:


----------



## crazysound

djnanno dijo:


> Quizas estos detalles ya los sepas, pero no pierdo nada con repetirlos:
> 
> Cuidado con la disipación en las resistencias del regulador, aumenta un 10 ~ 15% el valor de las resistencias de los zener.
> Recuerda que un tip31C solo soporta 100V, deberias unsar un MJE13007.
> Coloca MPSA92 en vez de 2n5401.
> *Duplica el valor de la resistencia de la fuente de corriente de los bjt para reducir a la mitad la corriente y la disipación... A 100V uno de ellos disipa aproximadamente 540mW*
> 
> Y mucha, Mucha suerte!


Hola dj nanno, estás hablando del valor de R3 o R6? 

Hola quercus10, creo que ese pcb va por muy buen camino. Cuál es el nombre de ese núcleo?

Saludos..
Saludos..


----------



## djnanno

crazysound dijo:


> Hola dj nanno, estás hablando del valor de R3 o R6?
> 
> Hola quercus10, creo que ese pcb va por muy buen camino. Cuál es el nombre de ese núcleo?
> 
> Saludos..
> Saludos..



Perdón por no ser claro, me refería a aumentar al doble R3, de esta manera se reduce la disipación en todos los bjt pero principalmente en Q2 que trabaja al límite para 90V.. Pero al bajar la corriente del par diferencial debes aumentar también aldoble R8 y R9 para mantener la caída de tensión en hin y lin constante. Si mal no recuerdo, luego de volar 3 veces el par diferencial, coloque R3=270 y R8/R9=4,7k.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es precisamente lo contrario!. La tolerancia se reduce en √2 por cada conexión, ya que la tolerancia es un proceso aleatorio y está regido por la aritmética de las probabilidades y no por la aritmética convencional.



Pensándolo bien, tiene ud razón.. Disculpen mi "pesimismo"


----------



## crazysound

Djnanno, para una fuente de +-45V usaste esos valores con buenos resultados?

Esperamos también a ver que opina el diseñador..

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

crazysound dijo:


> Hola quercus10, creo que ese pcb va por muy buen camino. Cuál es el nombre de ese núcleo?
> 
> Saludos..
> Saludos..


Hola crazysound, el nucleo es un T157-2 que compre por ebay.


----------



## crazysound

Gracias por el dato quercus10!


----------



## cmontoya

Hola Amigos estoy reuniendo los componentes para armar este amplificador  y ampliar mis conocimientos pero tengo el problema que en mi ciudad consigo unos condensadores grandes de 1uF y de poliéster  y en el diagrama  dice que deben de ser de 1uF cerámicos ………… me pregunto será que condensadores de 100nF  me pueden servir o puedo colocar electrolíticos 1uF????
Otra cosa en la tabla que aparece  en el aporte de ejtagle  que dice las modificaciones que toca hacer según la alimentación no aparece la que tengo +/-70V aparecen para 57V o 80V .
En este caso puedo trabajar con los datos para 80V?


----------



## ejtagle

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola Amigos estoy reuniendo los componentes para armar este amplificador  y ampliar mis conocimientos pero tengo el problema que en mi ciudad consigo unos condensadores grandes de 1uF y de poliéster  y en el diagrama  dice que deben de ser de 1uF cerámicos ………… me pregunto será que condensadores de 100nF  me pueden servir o puedo colocar electrolíticos 1uF????
> Otra cosa en la tabla que aparece  en el aporte de ejtagle  que dice las modificaciones que toca hacer según la alimentación no aparece la que tengo +/-70V aparecen para 57V o 80V .
> En este caso puedo trabajar con los datos para 80V?



Sí, usá la de 80v...



En relación al tema del par diferencial Q3/Q4 y la fuente de corriente Q2, sí , el diseño original usaba 5mA como corriente, pero eso lleva la disipación en Q2 a 450mW si se alimenta con +/-90v, lo que está demasiado cerca del máximo que admite el transistor.

Una posibilidad es hacer R3=220ohms, y R8=R9=4k7. Eso bajará la corriente de operación de la fuente de corriente, haciendo que opere a 3mA, y eso bajará la disipación en Q2 a 286mW si se alimenta el ampli con +/-90v, lo es un poco mejor.

Bajar la corriente del par diferencial, tiene una contra, que es que disminuye la velocidad del mismo. 

La otra opción que existe, que es más complicada, es colocar resistencias auxiliares para que la potencia se disipe en las mismas, y no en los transistorcitos. Por ejemplo, para alimentar el amplificador con +/-90v, dejamos R3=120ohms, R8=R9=2k2, y además hacemos las siguientes modificaciones: Cortar la conexión del colector de Q2 con la unión de los emisores de Q3 y Q4 e intercalamos una resistencia de 10kohms/0.5W. Además de eso, podemos agregar 2 resistencias más de 10k de la siguiente forma: Cortamos la unión del colector de Q3 con el nodo formado por la unión de la pata LIN y la resistencia R8, e intercalamos una resistencia de 10K/0.5W. Y hacemos lo mismo para Q4. Al final de cuentas, es como si los colectores de esos transistores, en vez de unirse directamente al circuito, se uniesen a través de una resistencia de 10k.
El resultado es que casi todo el calentamiento se producirá en la resistencia, y en el transistor casi nada de calentamiento, y podremos mantener la corriente de operación del par diferencial en 5mA, y la velocidad del mismo se mantendrá.
Por supuesto, esas resistencias de 10k cambian su valor en base a la tensión de alimentación del amplificador. 10k sirve para cuando alimentamos el ampli con +/-90v o más, pero hay que bajar su valor si el amplificador se alimenta con menos tensión

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Hecha la modificación. 
  Dos resistencias por arriba y una por abajo, se fastidio la estética por la funcionalidad…
  Muchísimas gracias por la solución.


----------



## crazysound

Adjunto el cambio que propone Ejtagle.


----------



## Ratmayor

Don Quercus, excelente lo que está armando, pero para esas potencias salvajes, yo usaría el FAN7392 en lugar del IR2110

Compré un lote de IR2110 y de FAN7392 que deben llegar en unos 15 días, quiero experimentar que tal me va si en lugar del LM311, uso el LT1016, así podría eliminar el dolor de cabeza de los BJT...

Saludos...


----------



## diegomj1973

crazysound dijo:


> Adjunto el cambio que propone Ejtagle.



Hay que ser cautelosos con el cambio propuesto, ya que si bien se baja la disipación de cada transistor del par diferencial, el ruido se empieza a ir por las nubes . Hay soluciones técnicas más adecuadas para el caso particular.

Saludos


----------



## crazysound

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hay que ser cautelosos con el cambio propuesto, ya que si bien se baja la disipación de cada transistor del par diferencial, el ruido se empieza a ir por las nubes . Hay soluciones técnicas más adecuadas para el caso particular.
> 
> Saludos


A ver que opina Ejtagle..


----------



## ejtagle

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hay que ser cautelosos con el cambio propuesto, ya que si bien se baja la disipación de cada transistor del par diferencial, el ruido se empieza a ir por las nubes . Hay soluciones técnicas más adecuadas para el caso particular.
> 
> Saludos



Si fuera un par diferencial para amplificar audio, te daría toda la razón. Pero, en este caso, simplemente es un conversor de nivel de desbalanceado a balanceado.

Por ahí creo que sería interesante comentarles porqué hay ahí un par diferencial con fuente de corriente, en vez de alguna otra solución... 

Ese pedacito de circuito me hizo pensar mucho cuando estaba por diseñarlo... Una vez decidido que se iba a usar un IR2110 (la razón de usar un IR2110 es simplemente una cuestión de disponibilidad, que tuviera picos de corriente de manejo para los gates de los mosfets del al menos 1A, y que los tiempos de propagación desde las entradas de control (HIN y LIN) hasta el encendido de los mosfets se mantuvieran relativamente chicos (definitivamente, 200nS o menos) ... Lo ideal sería que fuera más rápido, pero, bueno, no hay drivers integrados que sean más rápidos, a un precio razonable y que sean fáciles de conseguir.

Como dije, una vez fijado que se iba a usar un IR2110, tenía un problema... Yo había decidido utilizar un LM311 como comparador, por ser el más rápido, de muy alta ganancia, u a un precio razonable, y fácil de conseguir (hay comparadores más rápidos, pero o son caros, o tienen poca ganancia o tienen histéresis... el que mejor cerraba era de lejos el LM311)

Pero el LM311 tiene salida unipolar, y yo necesitaba salida balanceada. No sólo eso, sino que para colmo de males, el IR2110 está referido a -VCC, en vez de a tierra, que es a donde está referida la salida del LM311.

Había que transformar esa salida unipolar del LM311 a salida balanceada. Y no sólo eso, encima referida a -VCC, que es lo que el IR2110 requiere.

Y además había otros requisitos extras MUY importantes: Que el circuito no introdujera demoras adicionales importantes (tiempo de propagación entre que cambia la entrada, y que las salidas reflejan el nuevo estado), y además, que las salidas diferenciales no tuviera retardo una en relación a la otra (porque sino, se produciría conducción cruzada de los mosfets!)

El único circuito razonable para cumplir con todo eso es un par diferencial discreto (por la diferencia de tensión). La fuente de corriente asegura que el circuito sea estable aún con variaciones de la tensión de alimentación (una simple resistencia en vez de la fuente de corriente hace demasiado inestable la salida), y garantiza que no exista diferencia de tiempo entre la conmutación de una salida y la otra (porque la corriente de la fuente de corriente o va por un transistor del par diferencial, o va por el otro, pero la suma de las corrientes de colector de cada transistor del par diferencial debe ser siempre igual a la corriente de la fuente de corriente.

La selección de 5mA como corriente de operación es simplemente porque a esa corriente los transistores del par diferencial tienen un HFE (ganancia) razonable, actúan un poquito más rápido... Se podría subir o bajar un poco, pero no lo bajaría a 1mA... 5mA es dentro de todo, un valor optimo.

En relación a las resistencias que sugerí para bajar la disipación de potencia, dado que acá estamos trabajando con una fuente de corriente, que tiene una impedancia de salida de 100kohms o más (es el colector de un transistor!), no afecta al nivel de ruido del amplificador  ... Podría ponerse un capacitor en paralelo a las resistencias, pero realmente no vale la pena. Recuerden: Es una salida de corriente, no de tensión la del par diferencial. Luego esa corriente se convierte en tensión con las resistencias de 2K2 que van de las entradas HIN/LIN a -VCC. Esas resistencias de 2K2 sí son significativas a la hora del ruido del amplificador (si se subiera de 2K2 a 4K7, efectivamente, aumenta el ruido al doble al nivel del comparador), pero no aumenta en el caso de las resistencias que agregamos en el lugar que las agregamos!  -- Para ser justos, en este punto exacto del circuito, la influencia del ruido es muy discutible, ya que en este punto hay una señal digital, no una señal analógica, por lo que el ruido es muy poca la influencia que tiene aquí.

Como detalle extra, existe otra solución aún mejor que las resistencias, que de hecho aumentaría la velocidad de respuesta del "par diferencial", y sería utilizar transistores cáscodos, es decir, en vez de la resistencia de 10k, poner otro transistorcito más, el emisor de ese transistorcito PNP iría para el lado del colector del transistor al que deberíamos conectar la r de 10k sustituida, el colector del nuevo transistor debería ir para el lado del otro punto al que se conectaría la R de 10k sustituida, y la base del nuevo transistor debería polarizarse con un divisor resistivo formado por 2 resistencias de 10k, en el caso de los transistorcitos agregados por debajo de Q3 y Q4, debería el divisor resistivo ir conectado entre GND y -VCC. Y en el caso del transistorcito agregado abajo de Q2, su divisor resistivo asociado debería ir conectado entre +VCC y GND. Sin duda aumentaría la velocidad de propagación a través del par diferencial (porque suprime el efecto miller en Q3 y Q4, lo que hace que funcionen mucho más rápido aún), pero realmente no sé si vale la pena semejante modificación (son 3 transistorcitos y 4 resistencias, porque los transistorcitos agregados abajo pueden compartir el divisor resistivo inferior) .. Pero son muchos más componentes para una mejor que capaz que ni se perciba...


Agrego un detalle más: Nunca jamás en un amplificador clase D debe usarse un comparador con histéresis, o un par diferencial con histéresis, porque la histéresis introduce tiempos muertos en los que no hay control de los mosfets. Sé que el IR tiene histéresis en sus entradas, pero es un lugar en el que no es tan crítico, ya que se busca que la transición sea lo más rápida posible. Pero, el comparador en sí, definitivamente, NO debe tener histéresis, o el nivel de distorsión será altísimo. Eso eliminó el uso de un montón de comparadores "digitales", que acá, simplemente no sirven

En relación a usar un FAN7392, es perfectamente posible, es pin a pin compatible con el IR2110, y en vez de soportar picos de 1A, soporta picos de 3A, con lo que puede manejar mosfets mucho más pesados y grandes. Tiene un pelito más de tiempo de propagación interna (20nS aprox), pero posiblemente se compensen de sobra, porque puede prender los mosfets 3 veces más rápido.

Saludos!

PD: En un amplificador clase D, la distorsión del mismo está dada por la velocidad de propagación entre que el comparador de la entrada detecta que hay que conmutar , y que el cambio sea efectivo a la salida de los mosfets.
También, la ganancia del comparador juega un papel importante, porque a más ganancia, menos distorsión (el comparador es "más sensible" al error y lo corrige más rápido ... antes que se haga mayor, por lo que termina habiendo menos distorsión)


----------



## diegomj1973

ejtagle dijo:


> Si fuera un par diferencial para amplificar audio, te daría toda la razón. Pero, en este caso, simplemente es un conversor de nivel de desbalanceado a balanceado.



A lo que me refería como una más adecuada solución técnica que esas dos resistencias de 10 K era justamente la opción que ud. mencionó de cascodear la salida de esos dos colectores del par diferencial . La misma solución es posible también para la salida de la fuente de corriente constante que alimenta al par diferencial.

En cuanto al ruido introducido por esas resistencias en esos puntos (por más que sea en el camino de una señal digital de alta frecuencia), personalmente evitaría por todos los medios introducir "batidos" adicionales al asunto. Recuerde que una simple resistencia en cada uno de esos puntos se puede convertir en una hermosa antena, si es recorrida por una señal de HF (no es lo mismo una resistencia física que la dinámica presentada por la salida de un transistor para una señal de HF!!!). Es más, sería más interesante que largas explicaciones técnicas y posturas, una visualización con osciloscopio del cambio que pueda suscitarse con o sin esas resistencias. ¿No cree? 

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

diegomj1973 dijo:


> A lo que me refería como una más adecuada solución técnica que esas dos resistencias de 10 K era justamente la opción que ud. mencionó de cascodear la salida de esos dos colectores del par diferencial . La misma solución es posible también para la salida de la fuente de corriente constante que alimenta al par diferencial.
> 
> En cuanto al ruido introducido por esas resistencias en esos puntos (por más que sea en el camino de una señal digital de alta frecuencia), personalmente evitaría por todos los medios introducir "batidos" adicionales al asunto. Recuerde que una simple resistencia en cada uno de esos puntos se puede convertir en una hermosa antena, si es recorrida por una señal de HF (no es lo mismo una resistencia física que la dinámica presentada por la salida de un transistor para una señal de HF!!!). Es más, sería más interesante que largas explicaciones técnicas y posturas, una visualización con osciloscopio del cambio que pueda suscitarse con o sin esas resistencias. ¿No cree?
> 
> Saludos



Sospecho que el nivel de ruido introducido sería infimo comparado con el nivel de la señal presente en ese punto (una onda cuadrada de 0-10v aproximadamente), por lo que sería muy dificil de visualizar en un osciloscopio ... Dada la histéresis presente en las entradas del IR2110, en el único lugar donde el ruido podría afectar, sería en los flancos de subida y de bajada de la señal, lo que se trasladaría a jitter en el tiempo de conmutación exacto de los mosfets. Aún así, si suponemos un tiempo de subida de la señal de 10nS en la entrada del IR, la incertidumbre generada por el ruido (que pongamos fuera de 10mV, que me parece un tanto exagerado) sobre un escalón de 10v, sólo sería del 1/1000 de 10nS, o sea, 1pS, que resulta literamente despreciable en comparación con otros problemas que podría tener el circuito.

Básicamente, no digo que no exista, sino que no es significativo en este caso. 
Si hablamos de ideales, antes de este diseño, hice otro que también creo que llegué a postear, con un driver discreto de mosfets que era muy mucho más rápido que el IR: En ese caso, efectivamente hubiera sido significativo.

Lamentablemente, el diseño a transistores puros llegó a ser una pesadilla de armar, por la dispersión en la disponibilidad de los componentes que es posible conseguir por acá, y por eso me decanté por el diseño con el IR2110, que tiene peor performance en distorsión, pero es mucho más sencillo de hacer funcionar...

Adjunto dos capturas, probé hacer una simulación para ver qué tan importante es la demora y cómo es afectada por los cambios propuestos al circuito: Lo gracioso es que el circuito con las resistencias de 10k es el que mejor funciona, aunque, es el que más demora tiene...

El retardo de propagación, según el simulador, es de 25nS para el circuito original, 33nS para el mismo circuito, pero con la corriente de la fuente de corriente reducida, 47nS para el circuito con las resistencias de 10k, y 31nS para la versión cáscoda.

El tiempo lo mido desde el inicio de la transición de la forma de onda del generador de entrada hasta que la salida que maneja al IR alcanza los 9.5v, que es cuando el IR detecta un 1 lógico..

Las conclusiones de la simulación son bastante raras: El circuito original es el más rápido, pero la señal tiene cierta inestabilidad (oscilación) que sospecho es debida a que la impedancia de la fuente de señal es asímetrica, dado que una de las entradas ve 470 ohms, y la otra ve un corto a masa... Luego le sigue el circuito cáscodo, luego sigue disminuir la corriente de la fuente de corriente, y finalmente sigue el circuito con las resistencias intercaladas de 10k, que es el que más estable parece, pero el más lento...

Para quitarme las dudas, le agregué una resistencia en la base (la otra entrada del par diferencial) que iguale las impedancias, y efectivamente,--sorpresa, sorpresa-- la inestabilidad se va... Las formas de onda se ven mucho mejores, pero la velocidad empeora (en el mismo orden que antes, me da 40nS, 51nS, 69nS y 42nS) .. ¿ Una mejora para la próxima versión, talvez ? 

Adjunto capturas de diagramas, de formas de onda, y el archivo fuente para duplicar la simulación en LTSpice IV.

Aún así, desde el punto de vista del menor sobrepasamiento, la versión con las resistencias de 10k parece ser la mejor, 15nS más lenta que la versión cáscoda, pero la más estable, aún más que el circuito original... sorpresa, sorpresa... (yo no me lo esperaba tampoco!  )

PD: Algo extraño pero útil que tiene este circuito, es que introduce una suerte de "demora al encendido" que ayuda a prevenir la conducción cruzada. Especulo con que talvez sea un retardo al "encendido" de los transistores del par diferencial, ya que los mismos trabajan al corte y a la conducción lineal, y hasta que la tensión de base alcanza los 0.7v, para un tiempo que es el que se ve como "tiempo muerto"... Es una característica interesante de este circuito...

PD2: Los capacitorcitos de 1pf simulan la capacidad de entrada del IR...

PD3: Yo hubiera esperado que la solución cáscoda fuera la más rápida de todas, pero no lo es.. Se ve que tratándose de transistores de baja señal, donde la excursión de tensión de colector es muy limitada, y donde la impedancia de salida del generador (470 ohms) es muy chica, no juega un papel tan importante como pudiera pensarse inicialmente el efecto miller

PD4: Un detalle más... En la versión con resistencias de 10k, hay un poco de sobrelapamiento en las tensiones de entrada al IR. No está completamente en 0 v cuando la tensión de la entrada opuesta comienza a subir. Para quitarme la duda, ese cruce se produce a los 3v , que para el IR ya es 0 lógico. En realidad, cualquier tensión inferior a 6v es 0 lógico para el IR, por lo que el "deadtime" introducido por este circuito con las R de 10k sería del orden de 20nS aproximadamente, realmente ideal...


----------



## diegomj1973

Resultan interesantes los cuatro escenarios que ha comparado y simulado.

Es llamativo que dé más lento con las resistencias de 10 K dispuestas entre cada colector del par diferencial y esas resistencias de 2K2, siendo que la corriente que proviene de cada colector no se vería modificada teóricamente con el agregado de esas mismas, si el voltaje de alimentación y los parámetros vinculados a la situación particular lo permiten. La capacidad parásita de cada entrada del IR "ve" 2K2 en un sentido y "ve" una fuente de corriente hacia un colector en otro sentido (para descarga/carga, respectivamente). Obviamente, a la fuente de corriente vista hacia cada colector hay que sumarle esos 10 K (que en condiciones ideales no influirían en los resultados finales, por ser ésta infinita). Ambos tiempos deberían resultar bien diferentes y, también, las formas de acumularse esos mismos tiempos (rampa lineal en un caso y exponencial en otro caso).

La sospecha que tengo es que la impedancia vista hacia cada colector (viéndolo desde cada entrada del IR hacia cada colector del par) no sea tan grande como uno la espera (calculo en torno a unos 11,36 K aprox., según mis gruesos tanteos, acorde a la relación de incremento de tiempos de 25 nS a 47 nS, que no es poco cambio). El problema es que si cada colector no se comporta ya como una verdadera fuente de corriente (en cuanto a los parámetros característicos), alguna incidencia negativa puede esperarse al agregar esas resistencias.

¿Sería posible contrastar los resultados de las simulaciones contra los de situaciones prácticas?. Yo no tengo armado el circuito, por lo cual me resultaría imposible medirlo.

Imagínese que hay muchas cosas que a un simulador se le escapa, por más que incorporemos la mayor cantidad de variables posibles.

Recuerde que es un diseño más cercano a los cuidados propios de RF que a los de BF.

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Resultan interesantes los cuatro escenarios que ha comparado y simulado.
> 
> Es llamativo que dé más lento con las resistencias de 10 K dispuestas entre cada colector del par diferencial y esas resistencias de 2K2, siendo que la corriente que proviene de cada colector no se vería modificada teóricamente con el agregado de esas mismas, si el voltaje de alimentación y los parámetros vinculados a la situación particular lo permiten. La capacidad parásita de cada entrada del IR "ve" 2K2 en un sentido y "ve" una fuente de corriente hacia un colector en otro sentido (para descarga/carga, respectivamente). Obviamente, a la fuente de corriente vista hacia cada colector hay que sumarle esos 10 K (que en condiciones ideales no influirían en los resultados finales, por ser ésta infinita). Ambos tiempos deberían resultar bien diferentes y, también, las formas de acumularse esos mismos tiempos (rampa lineal en un caso y exponencial en otro caso).
> 
> La sospecha que tengo es que la impedancia vista hacia cada colector (viéndolo desde cada entrada del IR hacia cada colector del par) no sea tan grande como uno la espera (calculo en torno a unos 11,36 K aprox., según mis gruesos tanteos, acorde a la relación de incremento de tiempos de 25 nS a 47 nS, que no es poco cambio). El problema es que si cada colector no se comporta ya como una verdadera fuente de corriente (en cuanto a los parámetros característicos), alguna incidencia negativa puede esperarse al agregar esas resistencias.
> 
> ¿Sería posible contrastar los resultados de las simulaciones contra los de situaciones prácticas?. Yo no tengo armado el circuito, por lo cual me resultaría imposible medirlo.
> 
> Imagínese que hay muchas cosas que a un simulador se le escapa, por más que incorporemos la mayor cantidad de variables posibles.
> 
> Recuerde que es un diseño más cercano a los cuidados propios de RF que a los de BF.
> 
> Saludos



En realidad, por ahora no tengo demasiado tiempo para armar en forma práctica esta parte del circuito y medirlo, pero sin embargo, mi experiencia con el simulador y los modelos de BJT (no así con los mosfets) ha sido siempre excelente, y esperaría obtener los mismos resultados.

Creo saber cuál es la razón de las formas de onda, y las influencias de las resistencias, pero vamos por orden.

Por el tema de la forma de la subida y bajada de la tensión sobre las entradas del IR, coinciden exactamente con lo que yo esperaría. Si sacas el equivalente thevenin de la fuente de corriente y la resistencia de 2k2, te dará una fuente de tensión con una resistencia en serie de 2k2, que carga y descarga un capacitor de 1pF. Es exactamente la forma de onda que estamos obteniendo... Hasta ahí, todo bien... 
Ahora, hay un detalle interesante, que se ve en el simulador... La fuente de corriente no es totalmente estable.. Se ve una una variación transitoria de 500nA en el momento de la conmutación...Es decir que la impedancia de salida de la fuente de corriente no es infinita ni de casualidad.. Aún así, eso no debería causar las formas de onda tan "raras" que se ven...
Pero, hay una razón más que explica todo, y es interesante, porque, al menos a mí, al salir de la facultad, tenía una idea de cómo funcionaban los circuitos que luego ha ido cambiando con el tiempo, y supongo que al que lee le pasará lo mismo.

Todos los análisis que nos enseñan, son siempre de pequeña señal, es decir, un modelo simplificado, pero resulta ser que ese modelo no es válido para todo uso, sino que sólo sirve para cuando los transistores están trabajando en región lineal.

Bueno, estos transistores del par diferencial no trabajan en región lineal, ese es el detalle, sino que conmutan entre región lineal y estar completamente despolarizados... ¿ Cómo puede ser ? ... Fijense que la unión base-emisor de los transistores del par diferencial por una de ellas circula corriente (5mA) y por la otra circula... 0!! .. Es decir, que un transistor está en región lineal, y el otro está cortado. No sólo está cortado uno de ellos, sino que su unión base-emisor está polarizada en inversa, esencialmente a -2.6v (los 3v de excursión de la salida del LM311)... Y un diodo polarizado en inversa, qué es ? ... Es un capacitor variable (diodo varicap!) ... Súmenle a eso que la ganancia del transistor es variable (menor corriente base emisor, menor ganancia), y verán que cuando queremos sacar al transistor, digamos, encenderlo desde estar apagado, necesariamente tendremos un retardo (descarga del capacitor de la juntura base emisor, más ir pasando por toda la curva del diodo de la unión base emisor). El resultado de toda esa parafernalia de alinealidades es extremadamente complicado de predecir con cálculos manuales... La única forma es usar las ecuaciones y modelo real del transistor, y un simulador. Y al hacerlo, obtendremos las formas de onda que estamos viendo.
¿ Porqué al agregar resistencias se pone más lento ? -- Por todas esas capacidades "parásitas" que tienen los diodos que componen el transistor .. Para que el transistor empiece a conducir, hay que cargarlas o descargarlas. Los circuitos a transistores son naturalmente asimétricos, porque son diodos en el fondo. El emisor de un transistor PNP puede "tirar" o bajar la tensión hacia abajo (opera como seguidor de emisor), pero no puede subir la tensión, en el caso de este circuito, depende exclusivamente de la fuente de corriente...

La verdad, es un tanto demasiado complejo para mi gusto, pero para eso se hicieron los simuladores 

PD; Si ejecutan la simulación y ven la corriente de emisor, verán que en un momento se hace negativa... Esa es la corriente que está descargando el "capacitor" formado por la juntura inversa... También se ve el efecto miller y todas las alinealidades que suponemos que están ahí.. Realmente abre la cabeza de los que nos hemos dedicado a hacer diseño de circuitos a transistores ... :O


----------



## Quercus

Una modificación rápida hecha con photoshop, para poder integrar todas las resistencias implicadas en el cambio, encima de la placa de forma vertical. Asi quedaría mas presentable aunque se puede afinar mas.


----------



## diegomj1973

ejtagle dijo:


> La fuente de corriente no es totalmente estable.. Se ve una una variación transitoria de 500nA en el momento de la conmutación...Es decir que la impedancia de salida de la fuente de corriente no es infinita ni de casualidad..



Queda manifiesto que la impedancia no es ni tan grande ni constante durante la transición de la conmutación, porque estamos en condiciones dinámicas más que estáticas. En el fondo, están haciendo su efecto todas las capacidades interelectródicas (más las formadas por la polarización transitoria que va sufriendo el transistor durante la conmutación, que también las hace fluctuar durante ese proceso). Es por eso que sostengo que la mejor forma de apoyarse en lo que pueda suceder verdaderamente en esa transición es observando un oscilograma de una situación "real" (que es lo que verdaderamente resulta concluyente).

Personalmente, después de haber empleado durante muchos años la simulación para inicializar el desarrollo de mis cosas, siempre termino llevándome sorpresas a la hora de la implementación (y no es necesariamente por haber obviado un montón de consideraciones en la etapa de diseño asistido).

Como anécdota, en una ocasión me sucedió que buscando el mejor esquema de una fuente de corriente constante para un amplificador, resulta que llego a plantear en un simulador uno particular que tenía por lejos el mejor desempeño de todos (y ohhh!!! casualidad lo encuentro también planteado por un forista en el prestigioso foro DIYAUDIO). Conclusión: en la práctica, ni siquiera funciona tal cual está planteado y supuestamente funcionando todo OK en el simulador.







Esos son los esquemas del forista y aquí el thread correspondiente: 

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/86626-searching-best-ccs.html

Incluso, unos posts después, le aviso de la situación.

La fuente en cuestión es la última de la derecha. Como podrá ver, el desempeño es excelente peeero, cuénteme si se puede armar . Con ésto quiero decirle que un simulador lo puede todo, pero la palabra final la tiene la realidad, que muchas veces puede resultar muy diferente a lo predicho.

Otro caso muy renombrado es una simulación de un amplificador simétrico que Randy Slone (personaje conocido en el mundo del audio) planteó en nada menos que un libro reeditado no sé cuántas veces. El amplificador en cuestión funciona de maravillas según las simulaciones planteadas y ni siquiera puede ser implementado en la práctica.

Aquí unos de los threads:

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/165530-heeeelllppp-m-randy-slone-mirror-image-topology-construction-troubles.html

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fijate que el Ing. Tagle esta hablando de capacidades de 1pf pero a la frecuencia de operacion de este ampli (mas las armonicas) las pistas del PCB tienen inductancias del orden de los 10nHy por cm (o mas) y capacidades casi del mismo orden que las que estas teniendo en cuenta en los semiconductores.
En esas condiciones es seguro que vas a tener diferencias significativas con el simulador, pero el analisis es completamente valido, y lo podes acercar a la realidad si consideras estos valores que estan distribuidos en el PCB.


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fijate que el Ing. Tagle esta hablando de capacidades de 1pf pero a la frecuencia de operacion de este ampli (mas las armonicas) las pistas del PCB tienen inductancias del orden de los 10nHy por cm (o mas) y capacidades casi del mismo orden que las que estas teniendo en cuenta en los semiconductores.
> En esas condiciones es seguro que vas a tener diferencias significativas con el simulador, pero el analisis es completamente valido, y lo podes acercar a la realidad si consideras estos valores que estan distribuidos en el PCB.



Es muy obvio que existen todos esos parámetros distribuidos por todo el circuito (y, muy posiblemente, algunos más que ni imaginemos). Lo verdaderamente complicado es integrar todos esos parámetros en la simulación para que denote una respuesta lo más similar a una situación real. Vamos... que en la práctica muy pocos lo hacemos (por la complicación y limitación técnica que eso nos representa, que muy pocos admitimos no saberlo y que muy pocos conocemos) y tampoco es muy necesario hacerlo en determinadas circunstancias (por tiempo invertido => dinero; practicidad, etc.). El camino más fácil y concreto es la medición real de la situación.

Y no le resto validez a la simulación planteada (la veo perfecta), solo que sostengo y, el Ing. lo reconoce también, que hay cosas que superan a una necesidad práctica de la implementación en cuestión. Al fin de cuentas, ¿quién se va a complicar con todas esas especulaciones técnicas de lo que podría estar sucediendo internamente en las junturas de un transistor (de la que seguro nunca vamos a estar completamente convencidos si realmente sucede así), si con una simple medición lo puedo estar validando o refutando?


----------



## ejtagle

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es muy obvio que existen todos esos parámetros distribuidos por todo el circuito (y, muy posiblemente, algunos más que ni imaginemos). Lo verdaderamente complicado es integrar todos esos parámetros en la simulación para que denote una respuesta lo más similar a una situación real. Vamos... que en la práctica muy pocos lo hacemos (por la complicación y limitación técnica que eso nos representa, que muy pocos admitimos no saberlo y que muy pocos conocemos) y tampoco es muy necesario hacerlo en determinadas circunstancias (por tiempo invertido => dinero; practicidad, etc.). El camino más fácil y concreto es la medición real de la situación.
> 
> Y no le resto validez a la simulación planteada (la veo perfecta), solo que sostengo y, el Ing. lo reconoce también, que hay cosas que superan a una necesidad práctica de la implementación en cuestión. Al fin de cuentas, ¿quién se va a complicar con todas esas especulaciones técnicas de lo que podría estar sucediendo internamente en las junturas de un transistor (de la que seguro nunca vamos a estar completamente convencidos si realmente sucede así), si con una simple medición lo puedo estar validando o refutando?



Estoy de acuerdo, no es voluntad de medirlo ... De hecho, tengo el instrumental necesario para hacerlo, es sólo carencia de tiempo ... porque "parece" fácil, pero montarlo en un protoboard no es válido, por todas las capacidades distribuidas que le agregaría. Para hacerlos bien, realmente habría que hacer una plaqueta... O montar todo en el aire.

Tenés razón que la realidad usualmente es ligeramente distinta al simulador, pero, aunque no es garantía, que en el simulador ande, es un posible buen indicador de funcionamiento correcto en la realidad.

Ahora, si queremos hilar muy, muy fino (como es el caso de optimizar una fuente de corriente, u optimizar para PSRR), no hay nada que sustituya las pruebas de laboratorio reales...

Yo uso el simulador como una forma de "visualizar" lo que con cálculos manuales se pierde... No es exactamente la realidad, pero se acerca mucho más que los cálculos teóricos que se puedan hacer...

Mi experiencia con los modelos del simulador versus los componentes reales, es que si se compran componentes exactamente de la marca y tipo en los que se basó el modelo, da muy cerca... Ahora, comprando transistores chinos, es cualquier cosa (y en la realidad también, repetibilidad 0 en el caso de diseños analógicos!)


----------



## diegomj1973

Tal cual ud. lo dice así sucede .

En mi caso, la comodidad y apoyo que ofrece un simulador es incalculable y, muchas veces, puede más contra la pereza de armar físicamente un circuito y corroborarlo.

Es más, me he llevado muchas veces sorpresas aún con el menor puñado de componentes, donde uno esperaría la mayor exactitud de predicción.

Saludos


----------



## djnanno

ejtagle dijo:


> [....]
> 
> Para quitarme las dudas, le agregué una resistencia en la base (la otra entrada del par diferencial) que iguale las impedancias, y efectivamente,--sorpresa, sorpresa-- la inestabilidad se va... Las formas de onda se ven mucho mejores, pero la velocidad empeora (en el mismo orden que antes, me da 40nS, 51nS, 69nS y 42nS) .. ¿ Una mejora para la próxima versión, talvez ?
> [....]
> PD4: Un detalle más... En la versión con resistencias de 10k, hay un poco de sobrelapamiento en las tensiones de entrada al IR. No está completamente en 0 v cuando la tensión de la entrada opuesta comienza a subir. Para quitarme la duda, ese cruce se produce a los 3v , que para el IR ya es 0 lógico. En realidad, cualquier tensión inferior a 6v es 0 lógico para el IR, por lo que el "deadtime" introducido por este circuito con las R de 10k sería del orden de 20nS aproximadamente, realmente ideal...



Perdon pero me perdí en alguna parte de todas estas explicaciones, Ing Tagle ud recomienda la colocación de dichas resistencias de 10k + 470R para en vez de reducir la corriente del par diferencial?

Ese aumento de tiempo de dispersión en las entradas del IR no aumentará la distorsión? 
Muchas Gracias!
Si es así lo implementare y comentaré resultados!


----------



## ejtagle

djnanno dijo:


> Perdon pero me perdí en alguna parte de todas estas explicaciones, Ing Tagle ud recomienda la colocación de dichas resistencias de 10k + 470R para en vez de reducir la corriente del par diferencial?
> 
> Ese aumento de tiempo de dispersión en las entradas del IR no aumentará la distorsión?
> Muchas Gracias!
> Si es así lo implementare y comentaré resultados!



Sólo para una alimentación de +/-90v, para menos no... y en realidad, es sólo para disminuir la disipación en los transistorcitos. El valor específico depende de la tensión de alimentación... para menos de 90v hay que reducir sí o sí el valor, porque el circuito dejaría de funcionar sino...

Si no tienes problemas de temperatura en los transistorcitos, simplemente no lo hagas...


----------



## crazysound

Ing. para +-45V (la mitad en cada rama) se reducirían a la mitad su valor o no es tan así? 

Gracias..


----------



## ejtagle

crazysound dijo:


> Ing. para +-45V (la mitad en cada rama) se reducirían a la mitad su valor o no es tan así?
> 
> Gracias..



Para +/-45v no vale la pena poner esas resistencias


----------



## Quercus

Ratmayor dijo:


> Don Quercus, excelente lo que está armando, pero para esas potencias salvajes, yo usaría el FAN7392 en lugar del IR2110
> 
> Compré un lote de IR2110 y de FAN7392 que deben llegar en unos 15 días,  quiero experimentar que tal me va si en lugar del LM311, uso el LT1016, así podría eliminar el dolor de cabeza de los BJT...
> 
> Saludos...


Muchas gracias Ratmayor, quedo pendiente de esos experimentos.
He investigado existencias del FAN7392  tendria que ser en Mouser a 1,57€ comprando 10 unidades.

Tambien  lo he visto en RS para soldar SMD practicamente a mitad de precio.  Segun comento Ejtagle es compatible con IR2110 pin a pin, pero he visto  que  trae 16 patas.  http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/drivers-de-potencia-mosfet/7396103/


----------



## ejtagle

quercus10 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Ratmayor, quedo pendiente de esos experimentos.
> He investigado existencias del FAN7392  tendria que ser en Mouser a 1,57€ comprando 10 unidades.
> 
> Tambien  lo he visto en RS para soldar SMD practicamente a mitad de precio.  Segun comento Ejtagle es compatible con IR2110 pin a pin, pero he visto  que  trae 16 patas.  http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/drivers-de-potencia-mosfet/7396103/



La versión en encapsulado SOP del FAN7392 tiene algunas patas sin conexión extras en relación a la versión DIP, y además soporta menos disipación (1.3W la versión SOP, versus 1.6W la versión DIP)

No encontré en la hoja de datos cómo calcular la disipación versus carga de gate/frecuencia de conmutación, tensión de operación del puente, por lo que me es complicado estimar si esos 0.3W de menos son relevantes o no...

Saludos


----------



## djnanno

ejtagle dijo:


> No encontré en la hoja de datos cómo calcular la disipación versus carga de gate/frecuencia de conmutación, tensión de operación del puente, por lo que me es complicado estimar si esos 0.3W de menos son relevantes o no...
> 
> Saludos


 Una pregunta ing, que tan "aplicable" es el cálculo que proporciona IR para calcular la disipación drivers integrados y resistencias de gate(Application Note AN-978)? Estuve revisando los cálculos en el paper y con los MOSFET IRFB4227 10ohm de rg estaria más que sobrado para operarlos y que la disipación del driver sea aceptable. Que opina ud?


----------



## ejtagle

djnanno dijo:


> Una pregunta ing, que tan "aplicable" es el cálculo que proporciona IR para calcular la disipación drivers integrados y resistencias de gate(Application Note AN-978)? Estuve revisando los cálculos en el paper y con los MOSFET IRFB4227 10ohm de rg estaria más que sobrado para operarlos y que la disipación del driver sea aceptable. Que opina ud?



Es una aproximación válida. La app note da una buena idea de lo que sucederá, y la podés usar tranquilamente.

La única cosa que se le ha criticado al diseño siempre (desde el punto de vista técnico) ha sido el tiempo de conmutación del diodo inverso que tienen los mosfets adentro (especialmente el IRFP250/260)

Yo siempre tuve la teoría que, dado el tiempo muerto tan pequeño que tiene el circuito, ese diodo no alcanza a conducir nunca, por lo que el tiempo de conmutación es irrelevante, pero, el IRFB4227 tiene un diodo interno 5 veces más rápido, y tiene un 30% menos capacidad de gate, por lo que es mucho mejor para esta aplicación


----------



## endryc1

tengo unas preguntas, ¿en que afecta el valor de la inductancia del filtro paso bajo de la salida. puedo modificar el valor del filtro hasta que no quede rastro de oscilacion , o es mejor subir la frecuencia de oscilacion al amp para que me de una sinusoide limpia. yo quiero utilizar el amp para bajos, pero no me gusta que quede rastro de la oscilacion. ¿en esto influye el material del nucleo de la bobina? yo arme el de 900w y como unico se limpio la señal fue con una bobina de 288uH que trae el nxp750 yorkville. hay algun programa para calcular la frecuencia de corte de este filtro introduciendole los datos de la inductancia y la capacidad. graciassss desde cubita la bella.


----------



## djnanno

endryc1 dijo:


> tengo unas preguntas, ¿en que afecta el valor de la inductancia del filtro paso bajo de la salida. puedo modificar el valor del filtro hasta que no quede rastro de oscilacion , o es mejor subir la frecuencia de oscilacion al amp para que me de una sinusoide limpia. yo quiero utilizar el amp para bajos, pero no me gusta que quede rastro de la oscilacion. ¿en esto influye el material del nucleo de la bobina? yo arme el de 900w y como unico se limpio la señal fue con una bobina de 288uH que trae el nxp750 yorkville. hay algun programa para calcular la frecuencia de corte de este filtro introduciendole los datos de la inductancia y la capacidad. graciassss desde cubita la bella.


La pregunta es ¿por que no te agrada que la "portadora" salga? Mira, la frecuencia de esa senoidal es superior a los 100khz donde un parlante de bajos posee una pedacia del orden de los kilo ohm. Y no obstante eso, posee una amplitud máxima (alimentado con 100v) de 5v aproximadamente. No se escucha, no produce calentamiento y no desperdicia potencia.
Si por capricho quieres reducirla, aumenta el orden del filtro pero realimenta desde el primero.
Aumentar la frecuencia de oscilación, para usarlo en bajos.. Mala idea, aumentarás la disipación en los MOSFET..
La única modificación que haría para utilizarla en bajos, sería bajar la frecuencia de corte de los dos filtros de entrada.


----------



## ejtagle

djnanno dijo:


> La pregunta es ¿por que no te agrada que la "portadora" salga? Mira, la frecuencia de esa senoidal es superior a los 100khz donde un parlante de bajos posee una pedacia del orden de los kilo ohm. Y no obstante eso, posee una amplitud máxima (alimentado con 100v) de 5v aproximadamente. No se escucha, no produce calentamiento y no desperdicia potencia.
> Si por capricho quieres reducirla, aumenta el orden del filtro pero realimenta desde el primero.
> Aumentar la frecuencia de oscilación, para usarlo en bajos.. Mala idea, aumentarás la disipación en los MOSFET..
> La única modificación que haría para utilizarla en bajos, sería bajar la frecuencia de corte de los dos filtros de entrada.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Aumentar la inductancia a la salida generará más pérdida en el inductor (porque hay que aumentar el número de vueltas)... Es posible hacerlo, pero no sé si lo recomiende, porque varía la frecuencia de oscilación también, y habría que recalcular algunos otros componentes para poder compensar el cambio del valor del inductor


----------



## ocipico

una duda tonta, en el esquema inicial ay diferentes potencias en 4 y 8 onmios, si construyo el de 8 podria usar altavoces de 4?,o si construyo el de 8 podria conectar cajas de 4? supongo que si pero como este tipo de amplis es nuevo para mi y no lo se, ya que siempre he construido del de transistores, ya que tengo cajas de de las dos impedancias me gustaria algo que me sirva para todo, saludos y gracias


----------



## juanyyy

si, vas a poder, la unica diferencia si la carga es 4 u 8 ohm es la corriente que debe entregar la fuente de alimentación. Cuando la carga es de 4 ohm, el amplificador va a pedir el doble de corriente que si la carga es de 8ohm


----------



## endryc1

gracias por la respuesta, me lo han dicho todo en pocas palabras, siempre pregunto porque son dudas que me surgen y no sabia si la bobina estaba trabajando bien, porque la hice con un nucleo de ferrita de fuente de PC. Y cuando se comienza con algo que no conoces hay que estudiar para entenderlo. Aqui no se consiguen piezas pero ahi vamos avanzando. Entonces dejo la bobina como tal esta, total si le voy a meter dos sub de 18 pulg cuando consiga los mosfet y la ir2110 original.


----------



## ocipico

hola buenas dispongo varias unidades de estos transistores y me gustaria saber si me servirian para este proyecto o que me indiquen que tengo que mirar en el data para saberlo, saludos y gracias de antemano

88n30w segun leo 300v 48A tengo 4 unidaded
20n60c3 600v 45A tengo 2 unidades
rjk2009 200v 40A de estos tengo 8 unidades


----------



## shevchenko

Fíjate que en sus hojas de datos tengan una capacidad de gate baja es ideal, y lo otro importante es que su RS ON también sea baja! Si vas a usar una carga de 8 ohms importa un poquito menos.... A leer!


----------



## jestrada8

Bueno, amigos aqui les dejo el diagrama de este economico amplificador de 100w 8 ohm, 200w 4 ohm y 350w 8ohm bridge- lo arme hace un año y ahora decidi terminarlo y recomendarlo por su sencillez y alto desempeño.


----------



## Quercus

Un avance de cómo está quedando el amplificador.




   Detalle de la ampliación que he tenido que hacer en un radiador viejo de PC para tener la suficiente superficie de acomodo. 



 
Espero poder probarlo pronto.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 137878​
Está tan lindo que me da por llorar de emoción 

​_____________________________________



jestrada8 dijo:


> Bueno, amigos aqui les dejo el diagrama de este economico amplificador de 100w 8 ohm, 200w 4 ohm y 350w 8ohm bridge- lo arme hace un año y ahora decidi terminarlo y recomendarlo por su sencillez y alto desempeño.



Conectar los MOSFET mediante cables a la PCB es una muy mala idea. 

Busca unos comentarios mas atrás donde se comentó esto


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Quercus ¿ Que hilo has usado para la bobina ?, parece cable de pelos y no hilo monofilar de gran sección. No sé si habrás experimentado anteriormente con ese tipo de cable, pero NO suele dar resultados buenos en los inductores, por lo menos en radio, sin perjuicio de que al no ir esmaltado, si se desplaza la bobina, se cortocircuitan las espiras al tocarse entre sí y variarán la inductancia; por lo demás, como siempre, ¡¡¡¡ Bravo !!!.
Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Quercus ¿ Que hilo has usado para la bobina ?, parece cable de pelos y no hilo monofilar de gran sección. No sé si habrás experimentado anteriormente con ese tipo de cable, pero NO suele dar resultados buenos en los inductores, por lo menos en radio, sin perjuicio de que al no ir esmaltado, si se desplaza la bobina, se cortocircuitan las espiras al tocarse entre sí y variarán la inductancia; por lo demás, como siempre, ¡¡¡¡ Bravo !!!.
> Un saludo.


  Hola Juan Carlos, lo que a simple vista te parece,* no se me ocurriría* hacerlo.

Después de ver como funcionaron 15 de ellos en la bobina de _este_ cuando le cambie el inductor, hice esta con 18 hilos, por su puesto esmaltados, de 0.3mm cada uno y que da 29,68uH con un medidor y 30uH con otro. 

Salieron de esta bobina que te pongo en la foto.

Por cierto, gracias a Fogonazo, por la idea que dio a mnicolau, en algún lado del foro y hace ya tiempo, de cómo quitar la laca de forma rápida, de no ser así, desnudar 18 hilos tal finos y además tan cerca del toroide, sería algo _“muy entretenido…”

_


----------



## mostrin

Donde puedo encontra la respuesta a como quitar la laca de forma rapida sin raspar o lijar el alambre? gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

mostrin dijo:


> Donde puedo encontra la respuesta a como quitar la laca de forma rapida sin raspar o lijar el alambre? gracias.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/#post238029


----------



## aleosc

mejor evitence  broncas , aqui en Mexico vende dos tipos de alambre magneto uno es color ámbar, este soporta temperaturas superiores a los 300 grados c, pero hay otro que es de una tonalidad roja carmesí este es soldable, a mi me a funcionado con mis proyectos


----------



## ssm

Una pregunta ,hay diferencia entre sonido  estas tres modelos IRS2092 + IRS900D + ( lm311+irs2110)?


----------



## zopilote

clasificar el sonido como colorido, contundente, con brillo, espectacular, vibrante, estremecedor. No sirve para este caso todos los que mencionas funcionan, es del oyente el que tiene la ultima palabra, no es lo mismo que lo diga un mecanico que tiene los oidos medios sordos a un DJ consumado y un ingeniero de sonido.
 Solo construye del que puedas conseguir los componentes.


----------



## endryc1

con estos mosfet hasta que voltage le podre subir. rdn150 de un equipo panasonic.


----------



## stewin grace

hello ejtagle i have made the ucd 25-1200 watts amp sounds nice . i was just wondering whether this discreet schema you posted , sounds better?? 
   i like your ucd amp ,it is more stable than irs900/4k5/1500 sigmadelta



			
				RatTranslator dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ejtagle, Yo he hecho el amplificador UCD 25-1200 vatios y su sonido es bueno. Me preguntaba si este esquema discreto que has posteado, suena mejor ??
> Me gusta su amplificador UCD, es más estable que irs900 / 4K5 / 1500 sigmadelta



*1. Normas generales*

*1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.

*1. General rules*
*
1.3* The preferred language is Spanish, and we appreciate the moderate use of any other language.


----------



## ObssesionTrance

No se si es una pregunta tonta, pero he buscado por todo el tema, y preguntas. Pero en ningun lugar dice que si es Stereo o Mono. ¿Alguien sabe si es Stereo? He leido que han tratado de hacerlo stereo, me hace inferir que es mono.


----------



## Fogonazo

ObssesionTrance dijo:


> No se si es una pregunta tonta, pero he buscado por todo el tema, y preguntas. Pero en ningun lugar dice que si es Stereo o Mono. ¿Alguien sabe si es Stereo? He leido que han tratado de hacerlo stereo, me hace inferir que es* mono.*



Opción   N°   2


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

Aquí otro más que está construyendo este amplificador. Ante todo, muchas gracias al señor *ejtagle*, por diseñarlo y compartir su trabajo. y, por supuesto, a todos los que han colaborado solventando dudas.

Primero me he leído el hilo casi entero, tenia las pcb hechas desde hace varios meses y es ahora cuando he empezado a construirlo. 

Creo que tengo todo lo necesario, estoy con la "versión" de 400w/4 Ohms. 
Espero que me sirva la bobina de las fotos, es de 30uH. El núcleo parece ferrita y está bañada en barniz(espero que no suene)
Por otra parte, he leído que muchos tienen problemas con los caps de 1uF, tengo bastantes, pequeños y de 100v, si alguien no los puede conseguir, que me mande un mensaje y le regalo media docena en un sobre....

Como tengo dos pcb, una será para 400W, la otra para experimentos.....como también tengo una fuente conmutada de 3kW, con 175v por rama...... 

Adjunto algunas fotos.

Saludos!!


----------



## shevchenko

Buen proyecto!_
Yo conseguí buenos caps reciclando los de un módem pci tambien de 100v aquí inconseguibles en las electrónicas, esa bobina se ve pequeña,  pero no pierdes nada con probarla, las pruebas iniciales y regulación, " puesta en marcha" hazla con un voltaje mucho menor, como 50+50 y luego pasas a la fuente final,  ese voltaje ya es un poco peligroso! 

Saludos!


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Naaaa, haré dos amplis, uno pal home cinema, 400w alimentado con 58v simétricos, y el otro para pruebas, y engendros varios....

La fuente, ya me gustaría usarla, pero no se en qué, y tengo varias.....eran de etapas Crown CTs3000, de 1500Wrms por canal a 4 y 8 Ohms.... además de lo que se ve en la foto, faltan 20 condensadores de 1200uf 200v, que van en la placa del amplificador. Es demasiado bestia esa fuente para este ampli del post......

La bobina, pues yo también la veo pequeña, pero el hilo es de bastante sección y mide exactamente 30uH, veremos en las pruebas......

Saludos!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

No soy un experto en éste tipo de amplificadores, pero que te responda alguién si es aconsejable usar bobinas con núcleo de ferrita. Suelen ser toroidales y con el Núcleo al aire ( o sea sin núcleo ).
Enhorabuena por el montaje y un saludo.


----------



## djnanno

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> La bobina, pues yo también la veo pequeña, pero el hilo es de bastante sección y mide exactamente 30uH, veremos en las pruebas......
> 
> Saludos!!!



Tienes algun dato de esa ferrita? ten en cuenta esto, I=400W/58≈ 7A.
Ipico≈14 A. Cuento aproximadamente 15 espiras. Le exigirás una Bmax mayor a 600mT SEGURO, por lo que saturará y pasará la alta frecuencia directo al parlante o tweeter y el ampli dejará de oscilar.
Atento, te estoy previniendo que puedes asesinar la placa y los drivers o tweeter. Busca información de ese material o utiliza alguno conocido.

P/D: Puede que todo funcione bien y yo quede como un pesimista pero prefiero eso a que quemes algo. Saludos


----------



## felixreal

Hola! 

Gracias por la información. La bobina tiene dos capas de espiras, pero supongo que eso será peor aún.  Era de una fuente SMPS de 24v y 20A, por eso pensé que serviría,  buscaré una toroidal de las características recomendadas.

Saludos!


----------



## djnanno

Al menos en argentina es más fácil conseguir un núcleo tipo EE, EI o ER con un generoso gap que un toroide con bajo Al. Si tienes acceso a una fuente de pc en desuso puedes quitar el trafo y hacerle un gap de 1mm. Luego das la cantidad de espiras necesarias


----------



## Cdma System

A mi me funcionó con varios tipos de núcleos (gracias a la paciente ayuda de Ejtagle) lo que si es que variando el núcleo me varía el offset. Mis bobinas son de un sólo hilo MUY grueso así que tendré que ver si poniendo varios mas finos en paralelo como dice a lo largo del tema me baja mas el offset a un valor seguro para los parlantes.

La consulta mía en este caso es:  si los bafles están con un filtro pasivo cada uno; eso no restringe el paso de corriente continua antes de llegar al los altavoces?


----------



## endryc1

me servira este mosfet? espero que si


----------



## ejtagle

endryc1 dijo:


> me servira este mosfet? espero que si


Creería que sí...


----------



## endryc1

bueno probando salimos de la duda, gracias


----------



## davidp13

Buenos días, 

Estoy comenzando el diseño de la fuente para una etapa de 400wrms a 4ohm,  la cual se alimenta con +/-57vcc y una corriente de pico de 14.3 Amp.

Cual seria la corriente nominal por cada rama de tensión que debería consumir esa etapa de audio?


----------



## mainino

Hola mi nombre es Yorman corona soy estudiante de ing electrónica!! Me encanta crear cosas y reparar artefactos electrónicos me uní a este foro para incrementar y compartir mis conocimientos también espero hacer muchos amigos!! 



Es sorprendente lo que puede hacer el integrado ir2110 pero quería saber si alguien tiene idea de como diseñarlo de manera discreta soy de Venezuela y tengo la mayoría de los componente ( obtenidos de reciclaje ) para hacer un amplificador tipo D solo que me gustaría hacer la conmutación de los mosfets de manera discreta si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecería mucho

Yo he pensado hacerlo con optos 6n136 pero estos no tienen la frecuencia necesaria para seguir la señal que entra del pwm la frecuencia es el principal problema


----------



## Cdma System

busca que hay otro post en que vas a encontrar uno discreto si mal no recuerdo.


Creo que estaba en Amplificador de 200w con 2 MOSFET


----------



## ejtagle

Así es, pero no es UCD. De hecho, hay otro UCD que diseñé antes que éste que es discreto, no usa IR2110, pero necesita mosfets P y N. Si tenés ganas de experimentar, aquí lo adjunto:


----------



## The Rookie

Maybe sme one can try it



			
				RatTranslator dijo:
			
		

> Tal vez alguien puede probarlo



Spanish please...


----------



## mainino

ejtagle dijo:


> Así es, pero no es UCD. De hecho, hay otro UCD que diseñé antes que éste que es discreto, no usa IR2110, pero necesita mosfets P y N. Si tenés ganas de experimentar, aquí lo adjunto:



Gracias ejtagle Esta muy bueno!! no hay un foro donde se discuta el funcionamiento de este circuito? no se trata de copiar y pegar sino de aprender y intentar optimizarlo jejeje  me gustaría aprender leí el que usa el driver de conmutación y entendí mucho mas que cuando vi este


----------



## ejtagle

mainino dijo:


> Gracias ejtagle Esta muy bueno!! no hay un foro donde se discuta el funcionamiento de este circuito? no se trata de copiar y pegar sino de aprender y intentar optimizarlo jejeje  me gustaría aprender leí el que usa el driver de conmutación y entendí mucho mas que cuando vi este



Hubo un foro donde lo expliqué en detalle... Lamentablemente, el foro cerró hace mucho, pero mucho tiempo y se perdieron todos los posts con la explicación. De hecho, el modo de funcionamiento es exactamente el mismo que el del IR2110, pero sin driver integrado



Con respecto al diseño DXT2K, desde ya les digo que no anda. El esquema en sí es correcto, pero los componentes empleados no lo son. Debieran usarse diodos antisaturación. Sin ellos (y no están en el diagrama), simplemente los transistorcitos son demasiado lentos en desaturar...


----------



## jorge2104

hola mi nombre es Jorge.
antes que nada quiero agradecer al señor Eduardo por compartir con todos este increíble circuito.
Estoy realizando una prueba sin el ir2110 ya que solo conseguí 1 y me da miedo quemarlo. En el pin 3 del ir que corresponde a vcc mido -32v desde masa.
gracias por la ayuda, estoy alimentándolo con +32-32v


----------



## Ratmayor

jorge2104 dijo:


> hola mi nombre es Jorge.
> antes que nada quiero agradecer al señor Eduardo por compartir con todos este increíble circuito.
> Estoy realizando una prueba sin el ir2110 ya que solo conseguí 1 y me da miedo quemarlo. En el pin 3 del ir que corresponde a vcc mido -32v desde masa.
> gracias por la ayuda, estoy alimentándolo con +32-32v


La alimentación del IR2110 está referenciada a -Vcc, desde masa te dará un valor erróneo de -20V


----------



## jorge2104

Gracias por tu respuesta ratmayor, gracias por tomarse el tiempo de responder a los que no sabemos mucho. Exito a todos.


----------



## Darlington87

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, aunque vengo leyendo hace rato sobre diferentes topics.
Agradezco a ejtagle, por tomarse el tiempo de postearlo y de dedicarle su tiempo.

Mi consulta es, si en plano figura inductor de salida (L1) de 30uH, si puedo poner uno de 22uH.

Modelo 7G23A-220M

Esta modificacion implica algun problema de estabilidad o compromete la realimentacion??

Desde ya gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## djnanno

Mientras no sature con la corriente pico. Todo estará bien... Solo que llegara mas componente de alta frecuencia a los parlantes.


----------



## rektor

hola a todos quisiera una ayuda no he podido conseguir el ir2110, y me consegui este diagrama para ver si funciona o q me dirian ustedes desde ya gracias


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola amigos, ya tenia tiempo sin saludarlos y cunsultarles. 
Como les va? Espero que bien.
Bueno, vengo con una pregunta respecto a el filtro de salida. Recuerdo que para una impedancia de 4 ohms lleva un valor del inductor y para 8 ohms un valor un poco diferente. 
Yo quiero utilizar la salida para un sistema de linea de 70V. Y no se si ocupe hacerlo diferente.
 En estos sistemas puedes conectar una o varias bocinas con su respectivo transformador adaptador de impedancia, por lo que la carga depende de cuantas bocinas le conectaras. 
Pienso usar porlomenos 2 bocinas de 50W. Y otras 3 de 15W. Pero aun no se si vamos a conectar otras 5 de 15W.  Asi que. Se puede hacer el filtro para que trabaje con las primeras 4 y si decidimos ponerle las otras 5 habra problemas? Gracias


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

En caso de trabajar con líneas de alta impedancia (100v) normalmente se pone un transformador con un primario de 4 u 8 Ohmios y un secundario de la impedancia necesaria. Y por supuesto, el transformador debe ser igual o mayor que la potencia total de los otros transformadores de altavoces conectados a él.

Hay etapas que permiten la conexión directa de líneas de 100v, pero hasta donde yo sé, son etapas de mucha potencia, más de 1000w por canal, y que sensan la carga y se adaptan a ella, como la serie alta de las Crown Cts.

Saludos!!!


----------



## shevchenko

O una inductancia con un bobinado de varias "tomas"  así puedes cambiar, desconectando y conectando a la siguiente...  Y variar la inductancia a conveniencia...


----------



## ejtagle

No es terrible usar la misma inductancia y capacitancia para cargas variables. El filtro de salida LC está calculado para que tenga un pico mínimo de resonancia, pero, al ser parte de la realimentación, ese pico realmente será compensado por el amplificador. 
Lo único que sucederá es que se filtrará un poco más o un poco menos la componente de alta frecuencia. No hay nada terrible en ello.


----------



## Monty182

hola, quería hacer una consulta respecto al toroide de kemet ESD-R-38.  sirve para el UCD? no encontré su permeabilidad pero si el dato de que trabaja a 100Mhz
No encontré nada sobre el AL, en algunos nucleos (no se en éste) les das 2 vueltas y ya pasan los 40uh por eso la pregunta


----------



## clemen

Hola a todos saludos desde Colombia. Hace algunos años tengo dos etapas de este magnifico amplificador trabajando en configuracion BTL o puente, utilizo un inversor de señal con el tl 072 alimento las etapas con +- 100v utilizo mosfets irfp264 (250v) y cargo la salida (positivo-Positivo) con dos cabinas con parlantes de 18" de 2000W c/u en paralelo (2 ohm), los dos inductores de salida lo elabore con alambre multifilar calculado via internet para 30uH.  Pregunto: Cual es el efecto que produce el batido de frecuencias por el cual no recomiendan esta configuracion? pues hasta ahora no he percibido distorsiones o ruidos extraños o daños en el amplificador o parlantes.  Por favor Ingeniero ejtagle me podria por favor ilustrar un poco mas.  Se lo agradeceria inmensamente.


----------



## Monty182

#Clemen te funcionó bien con ese MOSFET? ya que según vi es un poco mas pesado para el IR


----------



## djnanno

clemen dijo:


> Hola a todos saludos desde Colombia. Hace algunos años tengo dos etapas de este magnifico amplificador trabajando en configuracion BTL o puente, utilizo un inversor de señal con el tl 072 alimento las etapas con +- 100v utilizo mosfets irfp264 (250v) y cargo la salida (positivo-Positivo) con dos cabinas con parlantes de 18" de 2000W c/u en paralelo (2 ohm), los dos inductores de salida lo elabore con alambre multifilar calculado via internet para 30uH.  Pregunto: Cual es el efecto que produce el batido de frecuencias por el cual no recomiendan esta configuracion? pues hasta ahora no he percibido distorsiones o ruidos extraños o daños en el amplificador o parlantes.  Por favor Ingeniero ejtagle me podria por favor ilustrar un poco mas.  Se lo agradeceria inmensamente.



Buenas, una pregunta. Como estas refrigerando esos mosfet? Si no has percibido nada, pues entonces funciona. El tema mayormente esta en como se inducen campos entre ambas bobinas.

Te recomiendo que cambies el modelo de mosfet por algo como IRFP4229 o IRFB4229 ya que los IRFP2XX son obsoletos.

Saludos y me alegro que te funcione tan bien!


----------



## Monty182

djnanno dijo:


> Buenas, una pregunta. Como estas refrigerando esos mosfet? Si no has percibido nada, pues entonces funciona. El tema mayormente esta en como se inducen campos entre ambas bobinas.
> 
> Te recomiendo que cambies el modelo de mosfet por algo como IRFP4229 o IRFB4229 ya que los IRFP2XX son obsoletos.
> 
> Saludos y me alegro que te funcione tan bien!





Creo que si le funciona con esos MOSFET hace ya varios años no tiene porque cambiar nada ni tampoco que son obsoletos, si bien los que nombras son mejores... los que tiene él también son buenos, tiene mas carga de gate y son un poco mas lentos pero igual son bastante buenos.


----------



## djnanno

Pasa que hay algo que no me cuadra. 100V carga de 2ohm en full bridge. La totalidad de la corriente atravieza todos los mosfet en distintos momentos. La matemática dice esto:

V=100V
Ipeak=100V/2ohm = 50A
Im~25A.

IRFP264 A 25°C: Id=38A. Un pico repetitivo de 50A los hubiera carbonizado.

Aun funcionando saquemos unas pocas cuentas mas:
Pd en conduccion:
Pd=0.5*25A*25A*0.075= 25W
Pd en sw (simplificada):
Pd=0.5*Id*Vbus*(tr+tf)*fsw+05*Coss*Vb*Vb*fsw=30W+.5W
Pt=75W.
Tjmax=150°C => tomando un margen Tjmax=150°C*0.7=105°C
Tomamos como condicion normal 50°C. y obtenemos=
Rd-a=((105°C-50°C)/75W)-0.75°C/W=-0.016 (?)
Condiciones algo pesimistas respecto a temperatura ambiente y, hasta ahi nomas, respecto a la disipacion.

Para la potencia expresada ese mosfet NO SIRVE.

No hablemos de un pcb con Ipeak=50A ni de la bobina. Solo me parece sorprendente.

No he visto a los reyes magos, pero si me dices que existen. existen

P/D= Fsw tome 125Khz la fuente de los calculos es Application Note AN-1070 de IRF


----------



## mogolloelectro

Yo alguna vez puse un amplificador clase d en full bridge pero ni siquiera era ucd era el que operaba con tl 074 y use mosfet  irf630 con  irf9540 y fuente a +/- 57 v bobinas núcleo de aire y aparte de un ruido de alta frecuencia por qué no tenía el chasis cerrado no había nada más raro sonaba súper potente aunque no le exiji mucho y a ese mismo pero solo una etapa lo alcancé a probar con 4 parlantes de 8 ohms y 2 a 6 ohms todos en paralelo y todo bien sin mayor drama yo acá en Colombia ojalá consiguiera fácil los irfb pero hay que traerlos y a coló está el dolor digo el dólar no justifica por ahora tengo unos irf650 para probar y una etapa ucd alimentada en +/- 85v estéreo y irf640 en la salida y trabaja perfecto


----------



## broke1790

Hola amigos, tengo una maldita duda, ya tenia trabajando el amplificador  (con configuracion de 80v ) alimentado con una fuente de 50+-, con un  filtrado de 4700 uf a 63v y probado con los filtros de salida de audio  de nucleo de aire y de ferrita (un T184-2), todo esto con muy buenos  resultados a pesar de que mande a encargar los irfp250m.

Todo  bien. hasta que me decidi a alimentarlo con su consiguracion para el  cual fue armado 80v+-, no podia conseguir el filtrado adeacuado mi mejor  opte por unos filtros de 250v a 1500 uf reciclado, el transformador de  50-0-50 ac, dando como un voltaje rectificado de 77+- vcd mas o menos.  Al momento de conectarlo noto un ruido de alta frecuencia notable por  cierto, esto no pasaba con el voltaje de 55+- (con filtrado de 4700uf a  63v). 

Pense sera algun ruido de la entrada de audio mal  conectado, pero no era un ruido de la masa del amplificador, al momento  de tocar la masa de entrada de audio se notaba mas fuerte, pero no le di  importancia y decidi a probarlo con unos bafles de 400w a 4 ohms  conectados en serie para no volar el ampli o la fuente. Lo sorprendente  fue el claro aumento de potencia pero el ruido era demasiado molesto  para ser discreto.

Lo probe un rato a altas potencias, todo bien  como dije pero notaba que al momento de apagarlo, el clasico clock-clock  (cuando se encienden o apagan los mosfet) era demasiado fuerte casi  reventaban las bocinas. Ya al final cuando decidi apagarlo de plano, el  ultimo clock-clock volo los transistores irfp250m, para mi mandita  suerte eran los ultimos que mande a encargar y ya no tengo fondos para  comprar otros. Cheque bien la placa y no hay daños, ni el ir2110 sufrio  daños, no hay corto alguno en la placa, solo los mosfet.

A otra cosa, cuando agarraba la bobina de aire o le metia el dedo en medio de ella se hacia mas notable el ruido.

Mi dudas , fue una estupides colocar filtros tan bajos en uf y no colocar unos de 10000 uf, eso prodria haber afectado en algo?

Tambien  creo que posiblemente sean los mosfet irfp250m (los consegui con  mouser), tal vez me costo la muerte de mi amplificador por mi tacañeria,  por no querer comprar los irfp250n (IR) o los irfp250 (vishay)?

Sera mejor colocar un protector de parlantes, para que espere el tiempo de encendido del amplificador eso me quedo claro.

Les cuelgo la foto del transistor para que opinen.


----------



## Monty182

broke1790 dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo una maldita duda, ya tenia trabajando el amplificador  (con configuracion de 80v ) alimentado con una fuente de 50+-, con un  filtrado de 4700 uf a 63v y probado con los filtros de salida de audio  de nucleo de aire y de ferrita (un T184-2), todo esto con muy buenos  resultados a pesar de que mande a encargar los irfp250m.
> 
> Todo  bien. hasta que me decidi a alimentarlo con su consiguracion para el  cual fue armado 80v+-, no podia conseguir el filtrado adeacuado mi mejor  opte por unos filtros de 250v a 1500 uf reciclado, el transformador de  50-0-50 ac, dando como un voltaje rectificado de 77+- vcd mas o menos.  Al momento de conectarlo noto un ruido de alta frecuencia notable por  cierto, esto no pasaba con el voltaje de 55+- (con filtrado de 4700uf a  63v).
> 
> Pense sera algun ruido de la entrada de audio mal  conectado, pero no era un ruido de la masa del amplificador, al momento  de tocar la masa de entrada de audio se notaba mas fuerte, pero no le di  importancia y decidi a probarlo con unos bafles de 400w a 4 ohms  conectados en serie para no volar el ampli o la fuente. Lo sorprendente  fue el claro aumento de potencia pero el ruido era demasiado molesto  para ser discreto.
> 
> Lo probe un rato a altas potencias, todo bien  como dije pero notaba que al momento de apagarlo, el clasico clock-clock  (cuando se encienden o apagan los mosfet) era demasiado fuerte casi  reventaban las bocinas. Ya al final cuando decidi apagarlo de plano, el  ultimo clock-clock volo los transistores irfp250m, para mi mandita  suerte eran los ultimos que mande a encargar y ya no tengo fondos para  comprar otros. Cheque bien la placa y no hay daños, ni el ir2110 sufrio  daños, no hay corto alguno en la placa, solo los mosfet.
> 
> A otra cosa, cuando agarraba la bobina de aire o le metia el dedo en medio de ella se hacia mas notable el ruido.
> 
> Mi dudas , fue una estupides colocar filtros tan bajos en uf y no colocar unos de 10000 uf, eso prodria haber afectado en algo?
> 
> Tambien  creo que posiblemente sean los mosfet irfp250m (los consegui con  mouser), tal vez me costo la muerte de mi amplificador por mi tacañeria,  por no querer comprar los irfp250n (IR) o los irfp250 (vishay)?
> 
> Sera mejor colocar un protector de parlantes, para que espere el tiempo de encendido del amplificador eso me quedo claro.
> 
> Les cuelgo la foto del transistor para que opinen.



Es complicado ayudarte ya que según lo que cuentas armaste todo a tu antojo y no como debería ser.
En la configuración de +-80 y alimentado con +-50 no creo que ni arranque el ampli. 
Además se nota que no leíste el tema.


----------



## broke1790

En cuestion de colocacion de ciertos componentes como los capacitores de  mica, no respete la indicacion de ese tipo de material, coloque casi en  su mayoria de poliester y algunos ceramicos, ya que los de mica salian  muy caros. Pero por hay lei, que no habia incovenientes con capacitores  de poliester. 

En mi caso no tube problemas con los capacitores  de poliester, pues funciono muy bien con los rangos de voltajes de 55+-,  solamente el incoveniente del calentamientamiento del ir2110. Cosa  extraña que cuando aplique los voltajes mas altos no calentaba tanto el  ir2110.

YO le tiro mas a los transistores chinos, que en realidad  los irfp250m son de fabricacion china bajo licencia de IR. El chip  tiene una pesima calidad, el cristal se hace polvo cuando le aplicas  fuerza, cosa extraña, tengo un tip115 antiguo ya con el chip visible y  es completamente solido, duro como piedra. y se aprecia las impresiones  de las pistas del material semiconductor ( yo le digo tipo sebra, por  que aprecia los puntos de conecxion y estampado del material  semiconductor sobre el cristal).

Bueno en todo caso, boy a tratar de con seguir los irfp4229 y probar que pasa. 

SALUDOS.


----------



## djnanno

Si se quemaron los msofet, se quemo el IR. Quizas hasta se quemo el par diferencial, si este se quemo, entonces se quemo el lm311.

Al aumentar la tensión aumenta la corriente pico en la bobina, aumenta su emisión de RF y por ello aumenta el ruido. Por otro lado, al aumentar la tensión cambia la ganancia del ampli y a mayor ganancia mayor suceptibilidad al ruido. El filtrado pobre en este amplificador no es una buena idea ya que esos Pop hacen amentar la tensión de fuente, quizas hasta por encima del limite de los mosfet.

Por otro lado, si, utiliza un protector. Ese POP es corriente continua que va a volarte algo mas.

P/D, si no consigues capacitores de esa tensión coloca en un arreglo paralelo serie 4 cap de 4700uFx50V, asi lograrás 4700uF a 100V.

Los de polyester no poseen un comportamiento optimo para alta frecuencia. Como regla general en baja señal(salvo excepciones) cuando veas un cap en SERIE con la señal, será polyester. Cuando veas un capacitor en "paralelo" con la señal, será un cerámico.


Donde hay un capacitor de mica, no debes poner uno de polyester. en todo caso un cerámico.

Saludos


----------



## broke1790

Cual seria el filtrado optimo del amplificador, para ser utilizado en una fuente lineal (con transformador).
Por que por hay lei, que recomiendan unos 20 000 uf por rama.
Tambien  el problema de la bobina, creo que ya lo tengo superado, puesto que  unicamente lo probe con la bobina de nucleo de aire, pero ya vi los  resultados por no armarla correctamente.

Por el momento no cuento  con indcutometro, para medir una bobina con nucleo de ferrita (la  T184-2), Pero esta ultima la calcule por software y no creo que este mal  bobinada. De hecho ya la tengo armada y ya la habia probado, pero  reduce su calidad de audio, no se compara con la de aire.

No  enceuntro la manera correcta de checar el lm311, el ir2110 y el par  diferencial. De manera visual los ultimos mencionados no se ven  "quemados", ya medi los transistores del par diferencial y no hay corto  alguno. Creo que puedo comprobar el lm311 con un circuito de control de  velocidad, aver si funciuona. Pero el ir2110 ni idea de como probarlo, o  solamente pasarle el tester pin por pin para ver si se encuentra un  corto o algo.

Tambien una preguntota, puedo alimentarlo asi como  esta sin los mosfet montados para checar las tensiones o algun corto  existente o seria una estupides?

Ya cheque la placa de manera general y parece que no hay ningun corto alguno con el tester.

Bueno en todo caso les dire lo que pase, en cuanto consiga un par de mosfet originales y unos condensadores ceramicos para remplazar los de poliester. A ver si puedo porque aorita no tengo lana.

SAludos.


----------



## clemen

Monty182 dijo:


> #Clemen te funcionó bien con ese MOSFET? ya que según vi es un poco mas pesado para el IR



Estas etapas las arme tan pronto se inicio este post inicialmente utilice el irfp 250 pero estos son a 200volt y la alimentacion que tengo es -+100v (200v).  Como veras a pesar que funcionaban un tiempo, se quemaban los mosfets.  Con los irfp264 llevo dos años y todo bien
Lo he probado en estereo a 8 y 4 ohms y en BTL a 4 y 2 ohms





djnanno dijo:


> Buenas, una pregunta. Como estas refrigerando esos mosfet? Si no has percibido nada, pues entonces funciona. El tema mayormente esta en como se inducen campos entre ambas bobinas.
> 
> Te recomiendo que cambies el modelo de mosfet por algo como IRFP4229 o IRFB4229 ya que los IRFP2XX son obsoletos.
> 
> Saludos y me alegro que te funcione tan bien!


Cada etapa tiene en disipacion un lamina de aluminio de 3mm de espesor 8cm de alto por 20 cms de largo forma una u alrededor de la tarjeta impresa.  Las bobinas estan una al lado de la otra separadas por un cm colocadas verticalmente y separadas del chasis metalico con herrajes de pvc. Es como si estuvieran suspendidas en el aire.  Las bobinas son en nucleo de aire y un ventilador de pc ventila todo el sistema. Este amplificador en todas las configuraciones que he utilizado es muy poco lo que calienta en comparacion con un ampli clase AB



djnanno dijo:


> Pasa que hay algo que no me cuadra. 100V carga de 2ohm en full bridge. La totalidad de la corriente atravieza todos los mosfet en distintos momentos. La matemática dice esto:
> 
> V=100V
> Ipeak=100V/2ohm = 50A
> Im~25A.
> 
> IRFP264 A 25°C: Id=38A. Un pico repetitivo de 50A los hubiera carbonizado.
> 
> Aun funcionando saquemos unas pocas cuentas mas:
> Pd en conduccion:
> Pd=0.5*25A*25A*0.075= 25W
> Pd en sw (simplificada):
> Pd=0.5*Id*Vbus*(tr+tf)*fsw+05*Coss*Vb*Vb*fsw=30W+.5W
> Pt=75W.
> Tjmax=150°C => tomando un margen Tjmax=150°C*0.7=105°C
> Tomamos como condicion normal 50°C. y obtenemos=
> Rd-a=((105°C-50°C)/75W)-0.75°C/W=-0.016 (?)
> Condiciones algo pesimistas respecto a temperatura ambiente y, hasta ahi nomas, respecto a la disipacion.
> 
> Para la potencia expresada ese mosfet NO SIRVE.
> 
> No hablemos de un pcb con Ipeak=50A ni de la bobina. Solo me parece sorprendente.
> 
> No he visto a los reyes magos, pero si me dices que existen. existen
> 
> P/D= Fsw tome 125Khz la fuente de los calculos es Application Note AN-1070 de IRF


No se si es lo mismo pero lo que tengo son dos etapas half bridge configuradas para que trabajen en puente. No soy muy versado en calculos matematicos y soy consciente que gracias a ellos existen estos equipos.  Lo que estoy compartiendo lo he realizado a prueba y ensayo y esta funcionando. Esto es el motivo de mis inquietudes.
Saludos y mis respetos.


----------



## djnanno

broke1790 dijo:


> Cual seria el filtrado optimo del amplificador, para ser utilizado en una fuente lineal (con transformador).
> Por que por hay lei, que recomiendan unos 20 000 uf por rama.
> Tambien  el problema de la bobina, creo que ya lo tengo superado, puesto que  unicamente lo probe con la bobina de nucleo de aire, pero ya vi los  resultados por no armarla correctamente.
> 
> Por el momento no cuento  con indcutometro, para medir una bobina con nucleo de ferrita (la  T184-2), Pero esta ultima la calcule por software y no creo que este mal  bobinada. De hecho ya la tengo armada y ya la habia probado, pero  reduce su calidad de audio, no se compara con la de aire.
> 
> No  enceuntro la manera correcta de checar el lm311, el ir2110 y el par  diferencial. De manera visual los ultimos mencionados no se ven  "quemados", ya medi los transistores del par diferencial y no hay corto  alguno. Creo que puedo comprobar el lm311 con un circuito de control de  velocidad, aver si funciuona. Pero el ir2110 ni idea de como probarlo, o  solamente pasarle el tester pin por pin para ver si se encuentra un  corto o algo.
> 
> Tambien una preguntota, puedo alimentarlo asi como  esta sin los mosfet montados para checar las tensiones o algun corto  existente o seria una estupides?
> 
> Ya cheque la placa de manera general y parece que no hay ningun corto alguno con el tester.
> 
> Bueno en todo caso les dire lo que pase, en cuanto consiga un par de mosfet originales y unos condensadores ceramicos para remplazar los de poliester. A ver si puedo porque aorita no tengo lana.
> 
> SAludos.



Para la fuente: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

El ir2110, dalo por muerto. Revisa el TIP y el zener asociado. 
En este caso, el problema del IR estará en la fuente flotante, que si no hay conmutación nunca enciende. por lo que si, no tiene mucho sentido. Pero nada debería morir si lo haces. Puedes realizar algunas otras pruebas como las mencionada al principio del tema por el Ing tagle.

Clemen, me sorprende que no se hallan quemado los mosfet. Pero si funciona.. En hora buena, que siga asi nomas! Saludos


----------



## crazysound

clemen dijo:


> Estas etapas las arme tan pronto se inicio este post inicialmente utilice el irfp 250 pero estos son a 200volt y la alimentacion que tengo es -+100v (200v).  Como veras a pesar que funcionaban un tiempo, se quemaban los mosfets.  Con los irfp264 llevo dos años y todo bien
> Lo he probado en estereo a 8 y 4 ohms y en BTL a 4 y 2 ohms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cada etapa tiene en disipacion un lamina de aluminio de 3mm de espesor 8cm de alto por 20 cms de largo forma una u alrededor de la tarjeta impresa.  Las bobinas estan una al lado de la otra separadas por un cm colocadas verticalmente y separadas del chasis metalico con herrajes de pvc. Es como si estuvieran suspendidas en el aire.  Las bobinas son en nucleo de aire y un ventilador de pc ventila todo el sistema. Este amplificador en todas las configuraciones que he utilizado es muy poco lo que calienta en comparacion con un ampli clase AB
> 
> 
> No se si es lo mismo pero lo que tengo son dos etapas half bridge configuradas para que trabajen en puente. No soy muy versado en calculos matematicos y soy consciente que gracias a ellos existen estos equipos.  Lo que estoy compartiendo lo he realizado a prueba y ensayo y esta funcionando. Esto es el motivo de mis inquietudes.
> Saludos y mis respetos.


Hola Clemen, en primer lugar te felicito por el ampli que has tenido funcioanndo por 2 años a pura experiencia!!..sos uno de los míos...

Ahora cuál es el diagrama fullbridge que has usado..

Saludos..


----------



## Cdma System

crazysound dijo:


> Ahora cuál es el diagrama fullbridge que has usado..
> 
> Saludos..



el de doctor z. ezaballa va como piña


----------



## clemen

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Clemen, en primer lugar te felicito por el ampli que has tenido funcioanndo por 2 años a pura experiencia!!..sos uno de los míos...
> 
> Ahora cuál es el diagrama fullbridge que has usado..
> 
> Saludos..


No es una etapa fullbridge.  Son dos etapas del UCD de este foro conectadas de manera normal pero a las cuales le coloco un inversor de señal a las entradas.  Este artilugio hace que una tarjeta sea positiva y la otra negativa por lo que la salida de parlante se toma de los bornes positivos de las tarjetas.  Tambien puedes conectar los parlantes de manera normal(+-) pero tienes que invertir la conexion de uno de ellos para contrarrestar la inversion o desfase de la señal en una de las tarjetas.
Un abrazo


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

Bueno, aquí está! Ha funcionado a la primera, salvo un par de detalles:

Estoy probando con 40+40v, aunque el diseño es para +-57V

La bobina(provisional) se calienta un poco, así como el TIP, nada que no solucione un poco de aire. La definitiva, una Coilcraft de 25A, llegará en breve.....

Tengo 420-480mV a la salida, no me preocupa mucho, pero intentaré dejarlo en menos, a ver con la nueva bobina.

Para las pruebas estoy usando un subwoofer de 8 Ohmios y 600Wrms, así que veo difícil dañarlo....(y menos aún con lámpara serie...)

Eso sí, estoy haciendo un protector con el uPC1237, ya que mete unos "pop" importantes.
Adjunto fotos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cdma System

felixreal dijo:


> Hooolaquetal!!!!
> 
> 
> Tengo 420-480mV a la salida, no me preocupa mucho, pero intentaré dejarlo en menos, a ver con la nueva bobina
> Saludos!!!




Para bajar el offset tenés la opción. de agregar el trimer multi vueltas con el capacitor en paralelo a una de las patas del LM, está  mejor explicado a lo largo del tema.


----------



## crazysound

clemen dijo:


> No es una etapa fullbridge.  Son dos etapas del UCD de este foro conectadas de manera normal pero a las cuales le coloco un inversor de señal a las entradas.  Este artilugio hace que una tarjeta sea positiva y la otra negativa por lo que la salida de parlante se toma de los bornes positivos de las tarjetas.  Tambien puedes conectar los parlantes de manera normal(+-) pero tienes que invertir la conexion de uno de ellos para contrarrestar la inversion o desfase de la señal en una de las tarjetas.
> Un abrazo


Hola Clemen. Si si entiendo lo de la inversión de señal, lo he hecho muchas veces con los AB. 

Entendí mal tu post..

Saludos..

Felixreal. Te felicito por la placa!! Se ve muy prolija! 

Qué capacitores has usado de 1u (los amarillos)?


----------



## clemen

felixreal dijo:


> Hooolaquetal!!!!
> 
> Bueno, aquí está! Ha funcionado a la primera, salvo un par de detalles:
> 
> Estoy probando con 40+40v, aunque el diseño es para +-57V
> 
> La bobina(provisional) se calienta un poco, así como el TIP, nada que no solucione un poco de aire. La definitiva, una Coilcraft de 25A, llegará en breve.....
> 
> Tengo 420-480mV a la salida, no me preocupa mucho, pero intentaré dejarlo en menos, a ver con la nueva bobina.
> 
> Para las pruebas estoy usando un subwoofer de 8 Ohmios y 600Wrms, así que veo difícil dañarlo....(y menos aún con lámpara serie...)
> 
> Eso sí, estoy haciendo un protector con el uPC1237, ya que mete unos "pop" importantes.
> Adjunto fotos.
> 
> Saludos!!!


Con ese voltaje a la salida se te va a disparar el rele del protector y ese voltaje con el tiempo te quema la bobina del parlante.  Yo tuve ese problema en mis tarjetas y lo corregi colocando un control ajustable de 100k o mas entre los voltajes de alimentacion y la entrada de señal del operacional asi: un extremo del control a V+ el otro extremo a V- y la patita central va a la entrada de señal asi puedes regular el voltaje dc girando el control a izquierda o la derecha dependiendo de si el voltaje es positivo o negativo
saludos


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

Gracias por comentar.

*Experimentador *y *Clemen*:

Probaré lo del trimmer, ya que no me convence el voltaje a la salida. Cuando decía que no me preocupa mucho, es por que se va a usar esporádicamente, pero voy a hacer las cosas bien. Entiendo que con V+ y V- te refieres a la tensión de alimentación del ampli, ¿no? De todas formas voy a esperar que me llegue la bobina "definitiva", a ver qué hace entonces.... ya que he leído que incluso la posición del inductor puede ser crítica para el offset.....

Ésta es la bobina, por si alguien quiere echarle un vistazo: Coilcraft AGP4233-333ME
http://www.coilcraft.com/pdfs/agp4233.pdf

No creo que disparase el protector, ya que el umbral de disparo puede configurarse con un par de resistencias. Con el arreglo del datasheet el umbral está en torno a 1,5-2v.

*Crazysound*: los condensadores son de 1uF 100v, comprados por eBay, me salieron muy baratos un pack de 50; así que regalo algunos si alguien no los encuentra.... Lástima que estés tan lejos.....

Saludos!!!!


----------



## crazysound

Gracias por el dato!! De qué material son?

Saludos..


----------



## clemen

felixreal dijo:


> Hooolaquetal!!!!
> 
> Gracias por comentar.
> 
> *Experimentador * y *Clemen*:
> 
> Probaré lo del trimmer, ya que no me convence el voltaje a la salida. Cuando decía que no me preocupa mucho, es por que se va a usar esporádicamente, pero voy a hacer las cosas bien. Entiendo que con V+ y V- te refieres a la tensión de alimentación del ampli, ¿no? De todas formas voy a esperar que me llegue la bobina "definitiva", a ver qué hace entonces.... ya que he leído que incluso la posición del inductor puede ser  crítica para el offset.....
> 
> Ésta es la bobina, por si alguien quiere echarle un vistazo: Coilcraft AGP4233-333ME
> http://www.coilcraft.com/pdfs/agp4233.pdf
> 
> No creo que disparase el protector, ya que el umbral de disparo puede configurarse con un par de resistencias. Con el arreglo del datasheet el umbral está en torno a 1,5-2v.
> 
> *Crazysound*: los condensadores son de 1uF 100v, comprados por eBay, me salieron muy baratos un pack de 50; así que regalo algunos si alguien no los encuentra.... Lástima que estés tan lejos.....
> 
> Saludos!!!!


¡¡¡Cuidado !!! V+V- se refiere al voltaje de alimentacion del operacional LM311 es decir +-15v  Disculpas si no fui muy claro en la explicacion.
Saludos


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

*Clemen*: La alimentación del LM311 es de +-3v. (+-3,3v en mi caso, ya que no tenía zeners de 3v). Supongo que te refieres a ésa. Igualmente me voy a esperar que llegue la Coilcraft para seguir con las pruebas.

*Crazysound*: Son cerámicos multicapa, de 1uF y 100v

Saludos!!!!


----------



## clemen

felixreal dijo:


> Hooolaquetal!!!!
> 
> *Clemen*: La alimentación del LM311 es de +-3v. (+-3,3v en mi caso, ya que no tenía zeners de 3v). Supongo que te refieres a ésa. Igualmente me voy a esperar que llegue la Coilcraft para seguir con las pruebas.
> 
> *Crazysound*: Son cerámicos multicapa, de 1uF y 100v
> 
> Saludos!!!!


 Si de acuerdo.  es alli donde se coloca el control.


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

Bueno, llegó la Coilcraft, un desastre. He pasado de 500mV a 900-1v de Dc a la salida. Un poco más de ruido y mucho calentamiento, tanto en el inductor como en el IR. 
Así que decidí seguir probando con más inductores, con otra bobina de hilo plano y muy, muy grueso, 2v a la salida y mucho más calor. 

Y por fin, con un inductor sacado de una fuente Dell, éxito! Un inductor de 27uH con hilo de Litz. La he tenido probando bastante rato a media potencia, 200mV de DC, se calienta bastante el IR (le he puesto un disipador) y apenas tibios los mosfet, creo que más por el TIP, pero la bobina no calienta nada!

Las pruebas son siempre con lámpara serie, por lo menos el primer arranque, y también tiene un protector de altavoz con integrado uPC1237

Sigo teniendo un poquito de ruido en el altavoz, puede que sea por lo precario del montaje, totalmente inapreciable cuando suena....y cómo suena..... 

Ahora a por el mínimo offset. En estos días le pongo el trimmer a ver qué tal. Entiendo que el cursor iría a la entrada positiva del LM311, ¿verdad?

Una vez más Maestro *ejtagle*, muchas gracias por compartir este magnífico trabajo!

Saludos!


----------



## Cdma System

felixreal dijo:


> Hooola_que_tal !
> 
> Bueno, llegó la Coilcraft, un desastre. He pasado de 500mV a 900-1v de Dc a la salida. Un poco más de ruido y mucho calentamiento, tanto en el inductor como en el IR.
> Así que decidí seguir probando con más inductores, con otra bobina de hilo plano y muy, muy grueso, 2v a la salida y mucho más calor.
> 
> Y por fin, con un inductor sacado de una fuente Dell, éxito! Un inductor de 27uH con hilo de Litz. La he tenido probando bastante rato a media potencia, 200mV de DC, se calienta bastante el IR (le he puesto un disipador) y apenas tibios los mosfet, creo que más por el TIP, pero la bobina no calienta nada!
> 
> Las pruebas son siempre con lámpara serie, por lo menos el primer arranque, y también tiene un protector de altavoz con integrado uPC1237
> 
> Sigo teniendo un poquito de ruido en el altavoz, puede que sea por lo precario del montaje, totalmente inapreciable cuando suena....y cómo suena.....
> 
> Ahora a por el mínimo offset. En estos días le pongo el trimmer a ver qué tal. Entiendo que el cursor iría a la entrada positiva del LM311, ¿verdad?
> 
> Una vez más Maestro *ejtagle*, muchas gracias por compartir este magnífico trabajo!
> 
> Saludos!




Seguro que el IR es original? que MOSFET estás usando?

A mi jamás se me calentó el IR ni tampoco la bobina, eso que la bobina que usé es de un solo alambre bastante grueso


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

Gracias por responder. Compré el IR hace tiempo en una tienda de Barcelona, no sé si será falso, he comprado otros a china por EBay que aún no me han llegado. Supongo que es difícil averiguar si es auténtico, y más ahora que tiene el disipador pegado. Pero calentar, calienta bastante.

Igualmente como está en un zócalo, es fácil hacer la prueba con otro.

Los mosfet son los IRFP250 recomendados. Pero también pienso sustituirlos por los otros que recomiendan más nuevos.

Adjunto foto de la bobina plana que más calentaba y peor funcionaba. Es grande, de 50x50mm y con núcleo de 16mm de diámetro, con una inductancia de 30uH. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cdma System

felixreal dijo:


> Hooolaquetal!!!
> 
> Gracias por responder. Compré el IR hace tiempo en una tienda de Barcelona, no sé si será falso, he comprado otros a china por EBay que aún no me han llegado. Supongo que es difícil averiguar si es auténtico, y más ahora que tiene el disipador pegado. Pero calentar, calienta bastante.
> 
> Igualmente como está en un zócalo, es fácil hacer la prueba con otro.
> 
> Los mosfet son los IRFP250 recomendados. Pero también pienso sustituirlos por los otros que recomiendan más nuevos.
> 
> Adjunto foto de la bobina plana que más calentaba y peor funcionaba. Es grande, de 50x50mm y con núcleo de 16mm de diámetro, con una inductancia de 30uH.
> 
> Saludos!!!




Yo usé los IRFP250N y jamas se calentó el IR ni la bobina, me parece que la bobina se está saturando y por  eso calienta tanto(calienta el alambre o el núcleo) 
Si el calor del IR varía confirme vas cambiando las bobinas........ entonces las bobinas son las malas. "Creo"


----------



## Quercus

felixreal dijo:


> Adjunto foto de la bobina plana que más calentaba y peor funcionaba. Es grande, de 50x50mm y con núcleo de 16mm de diámetro, con una inductancia de 30uH.
> 
> Saludos!!!


  A ver, si estas comprando IR por Ebay, porque no compras toroides T130-2, T157-2 te quitas de problemas y de andar experimentando con uno u otro núcleo.

  Además veo que debes tener inductometro, por qué dices la inductancia de la bobina, así que no tienes problemas para bobinar el toroide y dejarlo como es necesario.

Estos toroides, una vez bobinados como se debe, con varios hilos a la vez y no con uno de gran calibre como el que has hecho, funcionan a las mil maravillas y sin calentarse nada de  nada.


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

He hecho algunas pruebas, sí, pero con la última, precisamente de alambre de Litz, no calienta nada, poco DC a la salida y funciona estupendamente. Lo único reseñable es que el IR calienta más que, por ejemplo, los mosfet. 

De todas formas miraré los toroides que comentas para los próximos, una pareja a 1200w
Éste primero es, sobre todo, para experimentar.

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

felixreal dijo:


> De todas formas miraré los toroides que comentas para los próximos,  una pareja a 1200w
> Éste primero es, sobre todo, para experimentar.
> Saludos!


!1200W¡  Supongo que a 4Ω. Aun asi, ahi ya vas a empezar con  problemas. Yo tengo pendiente una prueba a 800W con 8Ω de carga y veremos como acabo. Ten en cuenta algunos cambios que ejtagle aconseja para esas tensiones.


----------



## shevchenko

Retoca las R de los Gates, y si tenes otros mosfets para hacer pruebas mejor, esos IRFP250 les falta la N... osea unos cuantos amper... ami con esos mosfets se calentaba el ir y los mosfets, asi que use otros... tal vez solo debí cambiar las R de los gates... retocarlas... 10 ohms + o - ... 
Antes descartar el inductor... y adecuar el montaje... 


Saludos!


----------



## pedro yamarte

saludos a toda la comunidad, les quiero hacer una consulta tengo estos modelos de mosfet de a par 5n3011 y el 5n2008 tendria que hacer alguna modificacion ala targeta ucd,no pude conceguir los datos del otro mosfet gracias de antemano...


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

Yo creo que sirven perfectamente, a ver si alguien lo puede confirmar.
te adjunto el Datasheet del H5N2008.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## shevchenko

A simple vista si, no perdés nada con probarlos, hace una prueba corta con la serie y tomando la temperatura en el ir2110, y también en mosfets, la prueba hacela con disipador y correctamente aislados los mosfets! 5 segundos de prueba, 30 segundos, 1 minuto, si va bien, subís el volumen, si sigue todo ok, sacas la serie... se ven mejores que los irfp260n... uno de los detalles no te olvides es que tienen que tener poca capacidad en Gate... ya que el ir aplica 1A...


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

Bueno, he recortado los cables que iban al inductor, lo he dejado lo más cerca posible de la placa, y he añadido caps de 100nF y 470nF en los raíles de alimentación. También he añadido un potenciómetro de 47kOhms a la entrada.

Resultado: Cero ruidos, el offset por debajo de 100mV sin trimmer, no se calienta nada, un poquito el TIP y otro poco el IR. Lo alimento con +-70v, lo que en 4 Ohmios serían cerca de 600W. Aún no lo he llevado al máximo, por que para ello he de sacarlo de casa y cambiar algunas cosas, como el disipador. Los vecinos tienen un límite y no quiero alcanzarlo No creo que sea saludable un tono a 50 ó 100Hz y 600W....

Ya estoy recopilando material para el par estéreo, que moverán un par de subs de doble 18". Tengo los IR2113, IRFP4229 (aunque estoy mirando de conseguir los STW55NM60N).

Adjunto foto de la onda residual que le llega al altavoz, por que me llama la atención el fino pico en medio de la sinusoide. ¿Alguien más lo tiene? Mi cálculo da aprox 260kHz y con una amplitud de 400mV. Evidentemente, el altavoz de pruebas, un sub Vieta de 600WRms, ni se entera.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## ejtagle

felixreal dijo:


> Hooola_que_tal !
> 
> Bueno, he recortado los cables que iban al inductor, lo he dejado lo más cerca posible de la placa, y he añadido caps de 100nF y 470nF en los raíles de alimentación. También he añadido un potenciómetro de 47kOhms a la entrada.
> 
> Resultado: Cero ruidos, el offset por debajo de 100mV sin trimmer, no se calienta nada, un poquito el TIP y otro poco el IR. Lo alimento con +-70v, lo que en 4 Ohmios serían cerca de 600W. Aún no lo he llevado al máximo, por que para ello he de sacarlo de casa y cambiar algunas cosas, como el disipador. Los vecinos tienen un límite y no quiero alcanzarlo No creo que sea saludable un tono a 50 ó 100Hz y 600W....
> 
> Ya estoy recopilando material para el par estéreo, que moverán un par de subs de doble 18". Tengo los IR2113, IRFP4229 (aunque estoy mirando de conseguir los STW55NM60N).
> 
> Adjunto foto de la onda residual que le llega al altavoz, por que me llama la atención el fino pico en medio de la sinusoide. ¿Alguien más lo tiene? Mi cálculo da aprox 260kHz y con una amplitud de 400mV. Evidentemente, el altavoz de pruebas, un sub Vieta de 600WRms, ni se entera.
> 
> Saludos!!!!



Suena a acoplamiento capacitivo... porque se da justo en el flanco de conmutación. ¿ Problemas de bucles de masa del osciloscopio ? ... ¿ Problemas de EMI ? ...


----------



## endryc1

Buenas, me disculpan porque se que estoy off-topic, debería subirlo en el otro tema de 900w clase D, pero ya ahí como dije anteriormente no vive nadie. Bueno ya había dicho que hice una placa para probar del otro tema y después de varias pruebas lo deje alimentado con +83v y -83v, mosfet irfp350 originales sacados de un equipo, ir2110 según yo falso por la serigrafía que es de pinturita blanca de lo mas linda y una bobina con alambre multifilar de 55uH mas menos con trafo de pc y gap de 1mm, las fotos mañana. En el banco de prueba le logre sacar 550w sin distorsión a 4 ohm con un tono de 1khz. El problema es el siguiente, pasados los 49v a la salida la señal no se deformaba como es normal en las crestas, sino mostraba  pasados los 49v unos picos en la toda la  sinusoide y entonces recortaba un poquito en las crestas,  pero se notaba que no era algo normal. O sea si fuera que recortaba las crestas sin los picos raros en la señal diría que es la fuente que no da para más, aunque tiene 20000uf a 100v por cada rama, que me parece que dada la gran eficiencia de este amp debería haber dado mas potencia. Bueno todo bien hasta ahí, cuando le conecte un bafle doble para probar a las 8 de la mañana y tocando los mosfet, la bobina y la pastilla IR, sin motivo aparente volaron  los mosfet y la pastilla, no he medido nada mas, pero de lo que si estoy seguro es de que no me pase de 200w. un dato más para que tengan en cuenta. El amp estaba oscilando a 250khz mas menos y las r de los Gate que venían de 22 ohm las baje a 15 ohm. En vacio con la lampara serie se notaba que estaba consumiendo algo aun con la entrada a tierra. Ahora voy a probar con unos mosfet fs40sm que son los que tengo a mano, si alguien pudiera darme una idea de alguna medicion que deba hacer en caso de que aparezca la misma distorsión será bienvenida. Gracias desde cuba la bella. Y espero respuesta.


----------



## zopilote

Que tipo de diodo le colocaste en el ir2110,  puedes colocar alguna foto, y del tamaño del inductor si fuera posible, Yo tuve problemas similares y tuve que aumentar el condensador en la salida, y resoldar todo,


----------



## endryc1

1N5817 creo yo,  pero mañana especifico todos los datos y las fotos


----------



## el chimbo

Bueno amigos otro mounstrito mas funcionando  agradezco mucho al ing ejtagle  por este gran aporte y a toda la comunidad del foro  por todo lo que se ha posteado en hilos anteriores para tener en cuenta a la hora de armar este ampli.

adjuntos algunas fotos 

perdon por el armado 








no encontre por ningun lado un potenciometro multivuelta asi que le puse un lineal de 100k
espero no haber atentado contra el diseño 




offset de salida en mv



saludos desde El Salvador


----------



## pako1pakito2

¿hay algún inconveniente en mandar el pin 11 del IR2110 a potencial positivo para apagar el amplificador?
quiero armar un protector de parlantes sin rele a la salida como comúnmente se hace.
pregunta 2: ¿a alguien le anduvo dos amplificadores con una misma fuente? ¿funcionará aislar los secundarios, uno para cada placa?


----------



## mogolloelectro

A mi etapa estéreo +-80v smps 800w mnicolau y ambas salidas con irf640 calentamiento normal sonido espectacular siempre que suene algo cuando está en silencio se le mete un ruido de alta frecuencia pero con bajo volumen igual todavía le faltan detalles para hacerle al amplificador pero lo demás ok


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

A *pako1pakito2*: El caso es que si por una de esas vuela un mosfet, por mucho que apagues el IR, la tensión de la fuente seguiría pasando al altavoz. Creo que sería mejor un protector independiente, como el uPC1237. Si me equivoco, por favor, que alguien me corrija. 
Yo lo uso también porque con +-70v el pop que mete es importante. Solucionas muchas cosas con un integradito.
A *Mogolloelectro*: ¿El ruido puede ser por la frecuencia de la SMPS? También comentaron, creo que *Tacatomon, algunos problemas por tener dos amplis en la misma caja, aunque era más por el inductor.* ¿Has probado con una lineal?

Subo fotos de las placas (la versión más grande) y los toroides para los de 1200w los toroides tienen 45mm x 16mm x 10mm.

¿Alguien más lo tiene trabajando a +-100v?

Saludos!!!!


----------



## pako1pakito2

gracias por responder!! tenes razón no había pensado en eso. gracias por el dato!

de todas maneras sigo sin conseguir el toroide de salida.


----------



## djnanno

No se enrosquen buscando un Toroide, Cualquier núcleo sirve siempre y cuando tenga la seccion efectiva y el area de ventana adecuado. Por ejemplo, para +-100V y 4 ohm yo uso un nucleo EE42/21/20 con 1mm de GAP y 10 espiras de alambre multifilar.


----------



## pako1pakito2

djnanno dijo:


> No se enrosquen buscando un Toroide, Cualquier núcleo sirve siempre y cuando tenga la seccion efectiva y el area de ventana adecuado. Por ejemplo, para +-100V y 4 ohm yo uso un nucleo EE42/21/20 con 1mm de GAP y 10 espiras de alambre multifilar.



y de temperatura como anda ese?


----------



## Cdma System

Yo hice uno EI35 con gap para este amp. de 29uh y ni se entivia


----------



## zopilote

Yo primero puse un EI33, este se calento, luego use un ER35 y fue el mejor de todos (con  gap).


----------



## crazysound

experimentador dijo:


> Yo hice uno EI35 con gap para este amp. de 29uh y ni se entivia


Hola experimentador, podrías postear una foto de esa bobina? 

Saludos..


----------



## Cdma System

crazysound dijo:


> Hola experimentador, podrías postear una foto de esa bobina?
> 
> Saludos..






Por alguna razón no me deja subir la imagen, cada ves que termina de cargar me redirige a un formulario de denuncia, cuando lleno el formulario me vuelve a redirigir a lo mismo


----------



## djnanno

pako1pakito2 dijo:


> y de temperatura como anda ese?



Usado en 500W a 4 ohm, el aumento de temperatura es casi nulo. Es mas lo que calienta el alambre que el nucleo.

EE42/21/20 CF139 1mm de gap. Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Fotossss djnanno!!

Saludos..


----------



## djnanno

crazysound dijo:


> Fotossss djnanno!!
> 
> Saludos..



Bueno aca les adjunto unas imagenes de la bobina con núcleo de ferrite y la de núcleo de aire que fabrique para mi UCD de 500W a 4 ohm.

Como les dije anteriormente, calentamiento nulo del nucleo. Es EE42/21/20 de 1mm de gap total, material CF139.


----------



## leaseba

shevchenko dijo:


> Retoca las R de los Gates, y si tenes otros mosfets para hacer pruebas mejor, esos IRFP250 les falta la N... osea unos cuantos amper... ami con esos mosfets se calentaba el ir y los mosfets, asi que use otros... tal vez solo debí cambiar las R de los gates... retocarlas... 10 ohms + o - ...
> Antes descartar el inductor... y adecuar el montaje...
> 
> 
> Saludos!



Y cuales usaste ? se puede usar por ejemplo los 2sc5200 ? o mjl21194 ?


----------



## Cdma System

leaseba dijo:


> Y cuales usaste ? se puede usar por ejemplo los 2sc5200 ? o mjl21194 ?





Compañero estás totalmente perdido, los 5200 no son MOSFET, busca los datasheet y compara con lo que recomienda Ejtagle y de paso lee el tema así te das una ida de toooodooooo lo que ya se habló


----------



## leaseba

Una lastima....no quiso funcionar y ni un pequeño sonido de musica, ay algunas mediciones para hacer y ver que puede ser lo que este mal ?


----------



## shevchenko

Los mosfets estan aislados del disipador?
El tip 31 hace de regulador y deberia dar unos 12v si no le erro, da esa tensión? 
Entre colector y emisor, con respecto a GND debes tener el voltaje de la fuente (si lo alimentas con 50+50) deverias tener 50v en una pata y 12v (o segun el zener) en la otra...

El IR y el LM están en posición correcta? 
La fuente tiene el voltaje correcto? puede mantenerlo con carga?
El parlante anda?
la fuente de sonido.. da sonido?
revisa soldaduras con buena iluminación y retoca todas las que creas malas, revisa que hay pistas finas que se pueden estar tocando, revisa con el multimetro en modo "continuidad"
Los diodos Rápidos, están buenos? (conducen en un solo sentido?)
Leíste al menos 100 paginas del post?
El ir2110 es original?
Los mosfets fuera del pcb, miden correctamente? son adecuados para este circuito? Baja RsOn y de unos 200v o similar?

Que dice la lampara serie?

Leíste puesta en marcha de amplificadores? 

Saludos!


----------



## djnanno

Así de entrada me parece que no leyó lo suficiente. Por que esos electrolíticos tan grandes? Dependiendo de la tensión esa bobina va a hervir. El alambre debe ser multifilar. Los capítulos de poliéster no sirven para la función de desacople. 
Revisa el post, el ing ejtagle dejo una explicación detallada. Pero primero revisa la alimentación del lm, luego la fuente flotante que debe tener aprox 11,7v medida entre emisor del tip y -VCC


----------



## leaseba

Voy a probar todo eso y pondre resultados, quizas los mosfet estan malos, la lampara en serie del trafo queda prendida completamente, es de 45w el foco. El trafo es entrega 51+51 DC a 6 A. Mañana pondre datos a ver cual sera el problema, espero que salte alguno asi me quedo mas tranquilo !


----------



## Cdma System

leaseba dijo:


> Voy a probar todo eso y pondre resultados, quizas los mosfet estan malos, la lampara en serie del trafo queda prendida completamente, es de 45w el foco. El trafo es entrega 51+51 DC a 6 A. Mañana pondre datos a ver cual sera el problema, espero que salte alguno asi me quedo mas tranquilo !



 Si mal no recuerdo entre las paginas 5/7 está el tutorial para ponerlo en marcha

Pegate una leída y te va a ser mas fácil


----------



## leaseba

Si estoy viendo eso justamente, cuando realize esas pruebas voy a ver en que estoy fallando...


----------



## leaseba

Mañana por la mañana voy a realizar las mediciones pero antes saquenmen la duda. Cuando dice "desconectar L1 y no conectar nada" tambien ay que sacar el integrado ? O se refiere a los parlantes y entrada de señal? Porque ay que puentear y tengo miedo de quemar todo jaja. Perdon. Gracias


----------



## djnanno

Quitar L1, es decir. ¡QUITAR L1! Desconecta la bobina.


----------



## leaseba

Si entiendo eso, pero los integrados tambien se sacan  ? porque leo que dice "no conectar nada"


----------



## Cdma System

estás leyendo mal, leelo varias veces que está todo por partes
La bobina no se conecta 
y el integrado se queda
hay varias formas de hacerlo por partes mas detalladas pero para eso tenés que leer el tema completo pero lo que veo es que no lo querés hacer(leer)


----------



## leaseba84

Ok lo voy a tener en cuenta.  Voy leyendo todo de a poco y cuando veo cosas que no entiendo me meto en ese tema y demoro mas todo por no preguntar. Mande a comprar 1 irfp250 porque palmo jaja.


----------



## shevchenko

Normalmente, cambia los 2, si el otro anda te queda de repuesto! usa fusibles de 1A o 1.5A para trabajar sin carga (parlante) y siempre con la lampara serie! con una de 25 podes hacer pruebas de manera segura, va conectada en el transformador principal, del lado de la entrada (220)

Medí todo, que los voltajes de la fuente sean correctos, que no haya cortos o pistas pegadas o mal soldadas, usa para las primeras pruebas otros mosfets mas baratos.... se me ocurren los irf630 que que son inadecuados para sonido pero tal vez sirven para hacer pruebas.... pero no se me ocurre que voltaje y carga serian las recomendadas... 
Usa zócalos, así podes cambiar el LM y el IR
Fijate que si pones la plaqueta a trasluz, con un velador o similar, las pistas se marcan mejor y las partes sin cobre se traslucen asi podras buscar mejor un error!


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

Vuelvo a la carga. Estoy poco a poco realizando el par de UCD a 1250w.....o un poco más, ya que se alimentarán a 125+125v, que es lo que me da la fuente SMPS de 3kV. Van a mover dos cajones con doble 18" a 8 Ohmios. En base a esto he hecho algunos cambios que sugería el señor *Ejtagle*, al que ruego no se enfade conmigo. Soy consciente de los voltajes y corrientes que manejo, y siempre tomo las precauciones necesarias. 

Tengo un par de dudas, la primera: ¿Se pueden sustituir los tres condensadores cerámicos multicapa de 1uF que están en las ramas por uno sólo de 3 o 3,3 uF, igualmente cerámico? 
Como Mosfet, tengo tanto los STW55NM60N como los IXFR140n30, de los que adjunto datasheet, a ver cuál me recomiendan.

Los inductores estoy pensando en comprarlos ya hechos para no liarme más. Con el UCD anterior hice un montón de inductores, con ferrita, de aire, con un hilo sólo, hasta con 40 hilos, y ninguno funcionó tan bien como el inductor de hilo de Litz que saqué de una controladora de un motor. Lamentablemente no tenía ninguna etiqueta con nombre ni datos de ninguna clase. ¿Alguna sugerencia?

Dejo foto del progreso y datas de los Mosfet.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cdma System

Me parece que le vas a tener que meter un buen disipador al IR para manejar esos MOSFET a mi me parecen lentos y pesados, en especial el STW


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

*experimentador*: gracias por el dato. La verdad es que los IXFR los tenía ya, y los STW los compré por que son los que recomienda *ejtagle* en el primer post. 

Pero si conoces otros en el rango de 300-400v y que encajen mejor, puedo ver de cambiar los STW, que aún puedo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cdma System

ejtagle dijo:


> No creo que haya dramas con los mosfets de ST (ni con ningún otro mosfet canal N) ... A lo sumo, será necesario ajustar la resistencia de gate de los mosfets, si es que el IR2110 no fuera capaz de apagarlos a tiempo (lo que realmente dudo ... soporta 2A!) --- O sea, valga el comentario ... Para casi cualquier mosfet N va a andar, en el peor de los casos, ajustando la resistencia de gate tiene que poderselos hacer andar. (por supuesto, esa clase de pruebas, recomiendo hacerlas con alguna clase de limitador de corriente de fuente de alimentación, para no arriesgarse a quemar los mosfets durante las pruebas... Yo diría que una bombita en serie con la alimentación, el amplificador andando pero sin el parlante conectado, y todo seguro!)
> Saludos!
> 
> PD: Este amplificador tiene un bonus, y es que oscila a 250Khz... Eso aumenta la fidelidad, y también simplifica manejar mosfets más pesados ... Y además, como ambos mosfets son iguales, la carga que ve el IR en ambos es la misma, por lo que es mucho más fácil apagarlos y encenderlos en los momentos adecuados (misma carga total de gate, misma corriente de drive del IR, hace que los tiempos de conmutación para ambos mosfets sean los mismos)
> 
> PD2: Por ejemplo, el STW55NM60N , alimentando el amplificador con +/-300v podría dar 5000Wrms sobre 8 ohms. Por supuesto, que usar esa tensión de alimentación requiere recalcular algunas resistencias (por la disipación), aumentar la tensión que soportan algunos capacitores, cambiar los 2n5xxx por mspa92 y el TIP por algo que soporte más tensión (a la mente, me viene el MJE13007) . Pero, por lo demás el IR2110 puede manejar perfectamente la situación ... Y realmente, no creo que sea saludable hacer algo de 5000Wrms (son 5KWatts R.M.S!!!) para uso casero (porque para auto, no hay batería ni alternador normal que de esa corriente, ni hablemos de los CABLES que hacen falta!)




Lee detenidamente este post.
Vas a notar que hay cierto error con la alimentación además de que los cálculos son teóricos
Si lees mas el tema te vas a encontrar con que no es sano superar los +-100v porque se vuelve muy inestable. Pero si te resulta creo que todos estaríamos felices cuando postees tus resultados


----------



## djnanno

El st es muy lento, es bastante pesado y el trr del diodo es demasiado lento. Sera un generador de rf interesante. El otro parecería ser correcto pero deberás rediseñar el PCB para alejar un poco algunas pistas. Suerte


----------



## Cdma System

el compañero NUK había posteado un previo de PCB muy interesante, esperemos que alguna ves lo comparta ya que en su canal de youtube esta el vídeo de prueba y la placa es muy prolija












espero que no me moderen por eso


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

Gracias por las respuestas. Puedo conseguir casi cualquier Mosfet, el tema está en saber cuáles son los más indicados para esa potencia. Como ya he dicho, unos ya los tenía, y otros son los que sugería el autor del post. Todo esto viene a significar que aún me queda muuucho por aprender

En cuanto a la potencia máxima, estoy obligado por la fuente SMPS de 3kV de éste post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-smps-3kw-bajar-voltaje-salida-141655/, la cual no he podido hacer que baje de 125v por rama con carga. Sin carga ha llegado a +-60v Pero se apagaba en cuanto conectaba algo como carga. A +-100v no acaba de ser estable. Tampoco me voy mucho más allá, son 125v por rama en vacío, con una carga de 600w por rama cae a 115v por rama.

*djnanno*: ¿por qué dices que habría que separar las pistas? Lamentablemente, las PCB ya están a medio montar, eso sí, son las otras un poco más grandes. 

Probaré una placa con unos mosfet y la otra con otros , a ver qué pasa.....

Saludos!!!!


----------



## shevchenko

Pistas más anchas para soportar la corriente, sabes como se borran si son finas y no estan estañadas,  y no digo apenas pintadas con estaño, vas a tener que soldarles un cable sobre las pistas  y estañarlos muy bien, desde la entrada de la alimentación, todas las pistas de drenador y surtidor hasta el conector del parlante... no olvides que para esas potencias es como tratar con una soldadora....
Rinde  mucho más dividir esa potencia en 4 amplis que en 2....  y trabajar en 100+100  pero si sale quiero fotos jejeje yo tengo una fuente de 2kw para algo así...


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal!!!!

*shevchenko*: Muchas gracias por tus consejos, los seguiré a rajatabla.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo en que mejor dos amplis en puente que uno sólo a esas potencias, pero ahora mismo no tengo otra fuente de menos voltaje.

Por supuesto, documentaré todos los avances. 

He estado leyendo mucho, sobre todo aquí, y aprendiendo más sobre los tiempos de disparo de los mosfet. Sé que tendré que hacer pruebas, pero es una parte que me gusta.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## djnanno

felixreal dijo:


> Hooolaquetal!!!!
> 
> *djnanno*: ¿por qué dices que habría que separar las pistas? Lamentablemente, las PCB ya están a medio montar, eso sí, son las otras un poco más grandes.
> 
> Saludos!!!!



Me gusta tu entusiasmo. El tema de la separación de las pistas es por riesgo, esta plaquita me parece que fue diseñada para ser compacta y operar con tensiones máximas de +-80V. Mas alla de que pueda soportar mucho mas el riesgo aumenta exponencialmente al subir la tensión. recuerda que en el punto común de los dos mosfet hay una onda cuadrada de 2Vcc de amplitud. Si alimentas el ampli con +-125V una onda cuadrada de 250Vpp. Nota por ejemplo en donde se podrían colocar mosfet pequeños de encapsulado TO220, la separa 1mm de distancia y por ejemplo, en el drenador del mosfet superior tendrás +125V, cuando este no conduzca habrá en source -125V. Una diferencia de 250V, requiere una separación de al menos 2mm.

Esto se compensa si utilizas máscara antisoldante, dando mayor seguridad. Revisa bien los pcb que esas pistas queden lo mas alejadas posibles, de ser necesario con una cuchilla raspa entre ellas. Es solo por seguridad! Saludos


----------



## Quercus

djnanno dijo:


> Me gusta tu entusiasmo. El tema de la separación de las pistas es por riesgo, esta plaquita me parece que fue diseñada para ser compacta y operar con tensiones máximas de +-80V. Mas alla de que pueda soportar mucho mas el riesgo aumenta exponencialmente al subir la tensión. recuerda que en el punto común de los dos mosfet hay una onda cuadrada de 2Vcc de amplitud. Si alimentas el ampli con +-125V una onda cuadrada de 250Vpp. Nota por ejemplo en donde se podrían colocar mosfet pequeños de encapsulado TO220, la separa 1mm de distancia y por ejemplo, en el drenador del mosfet superior tendrás +125V, cuando este no conduzca habrá en source -125V. Una diferencia de 250V, requiere una separación de al menos 2mm.
> 
> Esto se compensa si utilizas máscara antisoldante, dando mayor seguridad. Revisa bien los pcb que esas pistas queden lo mas alejadas posibles, de ser necesario con una cuchilla raspa entre ellas. Es solo por seguridad! Saludos


 Cuando monte el de  ±95V estaba intranquilo, hice algunas modificaciones en la  placa para que me entraran los condensadores que pude conseguir, pero no ensanche (Solo algunas decimas) las entrecalles entre las pistas con mayor tensión, en los alrededores de los Mosfet. Cosa que hubiese sido bastante fácil.

  No hay  1mm de separación, si no alrededor de la mitad. Y supongo también que debe ser suficiente hasta los  ±100V para los que está diseñado el circuito. No creo que su diseñador dejara esa separación arbitrariamente.

  Lo que me intranquiliza es, que el método y la pericia al hacerlas,  deforme alguna y queden más cerca, o incluso hagan corto. Y como comentas, *sería recomendable pasar un destornillador por esas separaciones*, o algo que puede asegurar que la distancia sea la mínima exigible. Esto es algo recomendable para todas las pistas que queden algo achuchadas en cualquier circuito. 

  La solución fue un barniz protector y aislante, que le rocié después y que permite soldar en caso de necesitarlo.

  En el que tengo a la espera de prueba, para ±113V,  si hice un *pequeño* ensanche entre las pistas que creo más conflictivas y por supuesto cubierto del mismo barniz.


----------



## djnanno

Según la normativa al respecto, (IPC-2221) la separación en este caso de +-100V debe ser de 1.25mm si no se utiliza ningún barniz ni mascara anti-soldante. Si alguno de estos medios aislante se utiliza, puede reducirse a 0.4mm . Casi no hay variaciones para 250Vpp. Saludos

P/D: La norma es solo informativa, y no es una LEY. Sino un consejo, por lo cual no se asegura que nada ni nadie morirá al respetarla a rajatabla o no.


----------



## Ratmayor

Me encantan sus avances, yo la verdad no he podido jugar bien, acá es imposible conseguir el IR2110 que no sea falso, pero la verdad anhelo probar algunas ideas locas que se me ocurrieron...
​


----------



## alcides alvarez

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me encantan sus avances, yo la verdad no he podido jugar bien, acá es imposible conseguir el IR2110 que no sea falso, pero la verdad anhelo probar algunas ideas locas que se me ocurrieron...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 144414​



Que bonito seve eso compadre ! ! ! definitivamente,no ha perdido el toque peeero falto algo  el pcb  soy muuuy flojo haciendo los pcb,asi que no sea mesquino y asi,armo dos y le mando uno


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias por el dato.

  A mi entender, las normas están para “intentar seguirlas” De no hacerlo,  debes saber dónde te metes y hasta qué punto poder infringirlas.

  La prueba del delito: 




 
    Las fotos está  hechas el  15-12-2010, cuando todavía no tenía los  T-200-2/157-2/130-2. El toroide *“...se mondó como una gamba...”* pero el  monstruito es el mismo que sigue dando caña a mi hijo y sus amigos.

  Ese brillo que tiene es el barniz del que hablaba. 

P.D. Mi  hijo se esta acostumbrando MUY MAL, tengo en proyecto hacer una reforma de su equipo, como he dicho en algun post anterior:

  Ha tomado nota de la potencia tan brutal con tan poco calor y me ha dejado claro que los destinados a medios sean clase “D” tambien.  O sea, NO QUIERE CALOR…


----------



## Cdma System

Ratmayor eso se ve de LUJO 
No me gusta el inductor.   (solo porque no lo puedo conseguir)   
Le presumo que hoy compré 4 IR2113 para probar el otro engendro


----------



## djnanno

Mis avances por ahora... Es medio grande(11x14.5) pero tiene todas las cosas que he ido hablando con distintas personas. Contiene una versión del limitador de crimson, entrada balanceada seleccionable entre inversora/no inv,led de señal y de limitación, sensado de corriente por ramas y apagado remoto. 

Corrección de offset y resistencias para reducir la disipación del par diferencial. El inductor es el que les comente antes con un EE42/21/20 1mm de gap. Aún no lo construyo, esta listo para imprimir.

P/D, el impresor de pdf junto algunas pistas por el zoom tan alejado..


----------



## Ratmayor

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Que bonito seve eso compadre ! ! ! definitivamente,no ha perdido el toque peeero falto algo  el pcb  soy muuuy flojo haciendo los pcb,asi que no sea mesquino y asi,armo dos y le mando uno


Si no fuera experimental y no tengo idea de como podría comportarse sin primero haber hecho pruebas, te lo compartiría con gusto 


experimentador dijo:


> Ratmayor eso se ve de LUJO
> No me gusta el inductor.   (solo porque no lo puedo conseguir)
> Le presumo que hoy compré 4 IR2113 para probar el otro engendro


Te los cambio por algunos IR


----------



## rektor

hola amigos
amigo ratmayor no tiene el pcb de el circuito o el pdf para imprimirlo le agradeceria


----------



## Cdma System

rektor dijo:


> hola amigos
> amigo ratmayor no tiene el pcb de el circuito o el pdf para imprimirlo le agradeceria



NO LEÍSTE donde dijo que no lo compartió porque aun no sabe como se desempeña ese diseño


----------



## rektor

es para yo probar, me gusto ese pcb


----------



## ejtagle

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me encantan sus avances, yo la verdad no he podido jugar bien, acá es imposible conseguir el IR2110 que no sea falso, pero la verdad anhelo probar algunas ideas locas que se me ocurrieron...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 144414​



Veo un par de cositas... 
1) La red zobel a la salida, realmente no es necesaria en este diseño ... Sólo generará pérdida de eficiencia
2) La toma de masa en el circuito original, no es un error que lleve 2 pistas paralelas... En el diseño original del PCB, la toma de masa de la señal de audio, al igual que la masa del LM311, y la masa de los componentes de realimentación están tomadas exactamente del punto de masa del nodo de salida. Eso no es arbitrario: Con corrientes tan grandes en juego, las pistas se comportan como resistencias, y era necesario que esa corriente de conmutación no se metiera como señal a la entrada del ampificador. ¡ Mucho cuidado con el layout de la masa de señal!!

Saludos!
Eduardo





djnanno dijo:


> Mis avances por ahora... Es medio grande(11x14.5) pero tiene todas las cosas que he ido hablando con distintas personas. Contiene una versión del limitador de crimson, entrada balanceada seleccionable entre inversora/no inv,led de señal y de limitación, sensado de corriente por ramas y apagado remoto.
> 
> Corrección de offset y resistencias para reducir la disipación del par diferencial. El inductor es el que les comente antes con un EE42/21/20 1mm de gap. Aún no lo construyo, esta listo para imprimir.
> 
> P/D, el impresor de pdf junto algunas pistas por el zoom tan alejado..
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 144417



Pistas de masa muy finas veo... Los capacitores de desacoplo (SMD) entre +/-VCC y masa realmente llevan corrientes relativamente apreciables, dado que las corrientes de switching circulan por ellos. La regla nro 1 en lo que es diseño de fuentes de RF (que es el caso de este amplificador), es que mientras más corta y gruesa sea la pista (y lo de corta es real) menos interferencia. 

La segunda solución sería hacer la placa doble faz, para poder usar de blindaje el otro lado. Es una opción válida también.

Si alguien tiene ganas de leer, tengo por ahí un PDF con reglas de diseño para EMI, que es base para tener alguna esperanza de hacer algo estable...


----------



## luis beltran

saludos:
me apunto ratmayor

Si alguien tiene ganas de leer, tengo por ahí un PDF con reglas de diseño para EMI, que es base para tener alguna esperanza de hacer algo estable...


----------



## ejtagle

luis beltran dijo:


> saludos:
> me apunto ratmayor
> 
> Si alguien tiene ganas de leer, tengo por ahí un PDF con reglas de diseño para EMI, que es base para tener alguna esperanza de hacer algo estable...



Bueno, vamos por partes:

1) La primer cosa que recomiendo leer es http://www.douglas-self.com/ampins/dipa/dipa.htm . Sé que es para amplificadores clase AB, pero, desde la sección 5.5 en adelante, aplica para cualquier clase de amplificador. Es MUY importante entender cómo afecta la conexión y el ruteo a la distorsión de un amplificador, ya que no sólo aumenta la distorsión, sino que puede, cuando son amplificadores de alta potencia, volver completamente inestable el amplificador. Muy recomendado para leer

2) El PDF adjunto a este post es sobre cómo diseñar plaquetas y circuitos, para minimizar la interferencia sobre sí mismos y otros equipos, y es algo muy importante, en el caso de circuitos que generan RF como este amplificador. Muchas cosas se vuelven claras al leerlo 

Tengo algunos otros PDFs muy interesantes, tales como "Distorsión en amplificadores operacionales" en PDF, pero las limitaciones de espacio me impiden subirlos al foro. 
En todo caso, les dejo un link a mega donde lo subí:https://mega.nz/#!aUQijJ6S!fMjuMMXF7kJXxGm_VQUDakWe6oMMq2Oh_bq4I1x03HE


----------



## Delphos

Toda una mina de oro esta informacion para quien nos gusta leer, mil gracias por el aporte Ing. Eduardo .
Saludos .


----------



## djnanno

ejtagle dijo:


> Veo un par de cositas...
> 
> Pistas de masa muy finas veo... Los capacitores de desacoplo (SMD) entre +/-VCC y masa realmente llevan corrientes relativamente apreciables, dado que las corrientes de switching circulan por ellos. La regla nro 1 en lo que es diseño de fuentes de RF (que es el caso de este amplificador), es que mientras más corta y gruesa sea la pista (y lo de corta es real) menos interferencia.
> 
> La segunda solución sería hacer la placa doble faz, para poder usar de blindaje el otro lado. Es una opción válida también.
> 
> Si alguien tiene ganas de leer, tengo por ahí un PDF con reglas de diseño para EMI, que es base para tener alguna esperanza de hacer algo estable...



En realidad esta pensada para tener dos planos de masa, uno para la parte de potencia y otro para señal, para publicar ea imagen omiti los planos de masa. Sino no se entendía bien el circuito. Gracias por la recomendación de el tamaño de las pistas de masa, voy a ver como hago para ampliarlas, quizas tenga que aumentar un poco el ancho del pcb y así el espesor de las psitas que contornean con masa. Acepto mas recomendaciones!


----------



## endryc1

tengo una pregunta, quiero visualizar en el osciloscopio los pulsos de los gate para ver el dead time, o sea al mismo tiempo las 2 señales,¿ donde conecto las puntas sin hacer corto ? mi osciloscopio no tiene la tierra de las entradas aisladas


----------



## Fogonazo

endryc1 dijo:


> tengo una pregunta, quiero visualizar en el osciloscopio los pulsos de los gate para ver el dead time, o sea al mismo tiempo las 2 señales,¿ donde conecto las puntas sin hacer corto ? mi osciloscopio no tiene la tierra de las entradas aisladas



En principio si conectas la tierra del osciloscopio a los transistores de salida no debería pasar nada ya que el amplificador se encuentra aislado de la red eléctrica por su propio transformador.

Deberías conectar la punta en "Gate" y "Tierra" en "Source" del transistor que estés controlando.


----------



## endryc1

quiero visualizar los dos a la vez. es posible?


----------



## ejtagle

Fogonazo dijo:


> En principio si conectas la tierra del osciloscopio a los transistores de salida no debería pasar nada ya que el amplificador se encuentra aislado de la red eléctrica por su propio transformador.
> 
> Deberías conectar la punta en "Gate" y "Tierra" en "Source" del transistor que estés controlando.



Cuidado, Fogonazo, con esta recomendación: Hay osciloscopios que tienen masa común entre sus 2 canales. No son flotantes entre sí, por lo que de hecho, cortocircuitaría -VCC con la salida del amplificador a través del osciloscopio, lo que es una horrible idea (osciloscopio quemado, o amplificador quemado, o ambos)

Si querés ver ambas señales a la vez con un osciloscopio de 2 trazos, sólo hay 3 posibilidades:
1) Conseguir una punta aislada (flotante)
2) Conseguir un osciloscopio con 2 canales flotantes (existen pero son raros)
3) Referir todas las señales a -VCC (es decir, levantar la masa del osciloscopio desconectando la toma de tierra del mismo), luego poner la masa de ambos canales a -vcc y las puntas a los gates de los mosfets (puntas atenuadas 10x al menos). Uno de los canales mostrará la señal de gate del mosfet inferior, y el otro mostrará la señal de gate del superior, pero a éste último se le sumará la salida del amplificador. Aún así, es útil esa visualización


----------



## Ratmayor

rektor dijo:


> hola amigos
> amigo ratmayor no tiene el pcb de el circuito o el pdf para imprimirlo le agradeceria





luis beltran dijo:


> saludos:
> me apunto ratmayor


Ok, aqui lo tienen, pero que conste que:


Ratmayor dijo:


> *Si no fuera experimental y no tengo idea de como podría comportarse* sin primero haber hecho pruebas.......





experimentador dijo:


> NO LEÍSTE donde dijo que no lo compartió porque aun no sabe como se desempeña ese diseño





ejtagle dijo:


> Veo un par de cositas...
> 1) La red zobel a la salida, realmente no es necesaria en este diseño ... Sólo generará pérdida de eficiencia
> 2) La toma de masa en el circuito original, no es un error que lleve 2 pistas paralelas... En el diseño original del PCB, la toma de masa de la señal de audio, al igual que la masa del LM311, y la masa de los componentes de realimentación están tomadas exactamente del punto de masa del nodo de salida. Eso no es arbitrario: Con corrientes tan grandes en juego, las pistas se comportan como resistencias, y era necesario que esa corriente de conmutación no se metiera como señal a la entrada del ampificador. ¡ Mucho cuidado con el layout de la masa de señal!!



*Están advertidos *


----------



## Fogonazo

ejtagle dijo:


> Cuidado, Fogonazo, con esta recomendación: Hay osciloscopios que tienen masa común entre sus 2 canales. . . .



Sip, por eso aclaré:



Fogonazo dijo:


> En principio si conectas la tierra del osciloscopio a los transistores de salida no debería pasar nada ya que el amplificador se encuentra aislado de la red eléctrica por su propio transformador.
> 
> Deberías conectar la punta en _*"Gate" y "Tierra" en "Source" del transistor que estés controlando.*_



*No* estoy sugiriendo controlar ambos transistores a un mismo tiempo, sino de a uno por ves


----------



## endryc1

gracias a todos por sus respuestas, despues les digo como me fue, con fotos claro


----------



## djnanno

yo he medido ambos a la vez pero digamos que no es una medición tan fiel, ya que debes referir la masa de ambos canales a -Vcc(tomado en el IR), la punta donde tomes el low side puede estar sin atenuaión 1x ya que mediras una cuadrada de 12Vp. Por otro lado, la punta que va en el gate del hi side debe estar atenuada x10 ya que dependiendo de la alimentación del ampli vas a tener una cuadrada de Vcc+12 Vp.
El tema de esta es que tendrá oscilaciones propias de utilizar una masa inadecuada. Hay un paper de IR donde recomienda como medir y esto es desaconsejable.

Mi recomendación personal es que lo hagas solo comparativamente, pero no hagas caso a las oscilaciones. Si el osciloscopio es digital, utiliza el software de captura para medir ambos canales por separado y luego unelos por procesamiento grafico.

P/D: Cuidado con tensiones elevadas a elevadas frecuencias, los osciloscopios tienen sus limites!


----------



## Cdma System

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ok, aqui lo tienen, pero que conste que:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Están advertidos *



Podría ser alguna explicación del DT "por si no arranca"


----------



## endryc1

lo que quiero es ver el dead time, si hay sobrelapamiento para evitar calentamiento de los mosfet por gusto. con el irfp260 hasta que voltage es recomendable para 4 ohm?


----------



## Quercus

endryc1 dijo:


> lo que quiero es ver el dead time, si hay sobrelapamiento para evitar calentamiento de los mosfet por gusto. con el irfp260 hasta que voltage es recomendable para 4 ohm?


El mio lleva funciona con IRFP260N y ±95V bastante tiempo y sin problemas.


----------



## endryc1

bueno quercus , por fin el ampli a +-115v que tenias pensado arreglar, se murio o esta andando


----------



## Quercus

Hola @endryc1, no, no murió, esta en tareas pendientes.
  Hubo un cambio de planes, el chico para el que estaba destinado, me vendió tres de los cuatro amplificadores entre los que se encontraba la Elan con fuente de ±113V. en el que se iba a montar. 
Ya no es prioritario y mi hijo me tiene acaparado con sus cosas.

  Ese amplificador *tiene que andar o por lo menos INTENTARLO*, después de la lata que me dio montarlo…No puede ser de otro modo.

  En cualquier momento les doy la sorpresa, *entusiasmado  o  decepcionado... “de una pieza o magullado”* veremos…


----------



## nuk

hola al foro ! 



experimentador dijo:


> el compañero NUK había posteado un previo de PCB muy interesante, esperemos que alguna ves lo comparta...



bueno por la falta de tiempo no pude publicarlo, pero aquí están. dejo también un diseño versión chernobyl 



psd: no recuerdo en como quedó el colocar o no un preset, se descartó esta opción ?

ADVERTENCIA: no se utilizaron las reglas necesarias para el diseño del EMI, etc...

Saludos a todos !


----------



## Cdma System

Gracias por responder al pedido NUK
Ambos diseños se ven excelentes y el de la derecha ya tiene vídeo de prueba que es lo mejor.


----------



## crazysound

nuk dijo:


> hola al foro !
> 
> 
> 
> bueno por la falta de tiempo no pude publicarlo, pero aquí están. dejo también un diseño versión chernobyl
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 144628
> 
> psd: no recuerdo en como quedó el colocar o no un preset, se descartó esta opción ?
> 
> ADVERTENCIA: no se utilizaron las reglas necesarias para el diseño del EMI, etc...
> 
> Saludos a todos !


Hola nuk, no recuerdo si habías comentado si estaban probados y no .

Saludos...


----------



## shevchenko

Quercus dijo:


> El mio lleva funciona con IRFP260N y ±95V bastante tiempo y sin problemas.



Tuviste que Retocar las R de los Gates o algo más? 
Tengo un par de ellos pero el ir calentaba un poco y luego de 10 min los mosfets también estaban calientes de más... use otros inadecuados de 600v 30A con una rs interna de 0.3 Ω  y trabaja muy bien, luego de 10 minutos comienza a entibiar....


----------



## Quercus

shevchenko dijo:


> Tuviste que Retocar las R de los Gates o algo más?
> Tengo un par de ellos pero el ir calentaba un poco y luego de 10 min los mosfets también estaban calientes de más... use otros inadecuados de 600v 30A con una rs interna de 0.3 Ω  y trabaja muy bien, luego de 10 minutos comienza a entibiar....


  Por un comentario de ejtagle sobre la conveniencia de bajar de valor las resistencias de gate al utilizar IRFP260 y algunos comentarios que leí aquí y allá, les puse directamente 15Ω, lo ideal hubiese sido calcularlas por el método que expuso su diseñador. 

  El resultado fue muy satisfactorio en su momento y el tiempo de funcionamiento con mucha exigencia y sin problemas lo acredita. El IR calienta, más, cuanto más voltaje y mas inadecuados sean los Mosfet. 

  Este en concreto, alimentado a ±95V, se puede tocar sin quemarte, pero casi… los transistores sí que calientan, espero que con la solución que nos dio su diseñador se solucione.

  Como me gusta *“curarme en salud”*  Lo que hice fue ponerle un ventilador de PC. En un primer momento más que necesario por el escaso disipador de los Mosfet y con más necesidad por el inadecuado toroide, que  se ponía a más de 100º en un pis pas. Pasado el problema del toroide, lo hago funcionar a menos vueltas  *“es la medicina santa de cualquier amplificador”* el flujo de aire, además de enfriar la poca temperatura de los Mosfet, pasa por encima del circuito enfriando el IR, los transistores y las resistencias que alimentan el LM311.    

  Tengo pendiente comprar un pegamento térmico y pegar un pequeño radiador encima del IR. Mientras tanto y creo que a pesar de refrigerar el IR seguiré utilizando el ventilador a pocas vueltas, no se escucha y hace que todo funcione a una temperatura más baja.


----------



## shevchenko

Yo le pegue uno con la gotita... cianoacrilato 






No quería usar coolers.. ya que no calienta... gran error el ampli no calienta... pero el trafo si... y mucho... ya que el gabinete tiene apenas ventilación... así que le agregue un cooler y una fuentesita de 15v... me falta regularle las rpm por temperatura... o un simple switch ya que a las 4hs calienta bastante pero a las 8hs ya está muy caliente...
Le puse un disipador por abajo...y un inductor tipo cazoleta funcionó perfecto y no tengo inductometro simplemente seguí los consejos... si calienta o distorsiona y corregí...





Hay unos disipadores para ics que traen 2 patitas como para perforar el pcb y soldarlos a GND 
Ese que use yo es así sólo que le doble las patitas esas para arriba...

Voy a reintentar con los irfp260n


----------



## ejtagle

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, por eso aclaré:
> 
> 
> 
> *No* estoy sugiriendo controlar ambos transistores a un mismo tiempo, sino de a uno por ves



De a uno a la vez, efectivamente, no hay problema (Y)


----------



## el chimbo

hasta +/- 95 voltios los irfp260 y yo los uso a +/- 57 voltios .


----------



## clemen

el chimbo dijo:


> hasta +/- 95 voltios los irfp260 y yo los uso a +/- 57 voltios .


Estamos de acuerdo El Chimbo.  Yo use el irfp250 y el irfp 260 con +-95v y no duraban mucho tiempo porque se estan aplicando 190v a unos mosfets cuyo maximo es 200v.  Cambie al irfp 264 que es a 250v y ya tienen 3 años sin problemas

IRFP250 N-CHANNEL 200V - RDS(on) 0.073Ω - 33A 

IRFP260N VDSS = 200V RDS(on) 0.04Ω ID = 50A

IRFP264 N-CHANNEL 250V - RDS(on) 0.075Ω - 38A


----------



## claaudj

Tacatomon dijo:


> Como todo amplificador DIY, se corre un riesgo al usarlo continuamente en eventos importantes. La razón es sencilla: No se tiene la confiabilidad de un equipo manufacturado con estándares de calidad y confiabilidad.
> Es simplemente así. ¿Que tanto puede durar el artilugio... Pues depende de muchas cosas, la calidad de las piezas, el correcto funcionamiento, las debidas precauciones de montaje, Etc, Etc...
> 
> Pruebalo 24 horas continuas con carga fantasma con la distorsión al 1% a la potencia que deseas... Así o mas sádico (Fogonazo los hace más "Dificiles" por decirlo así, si es que se puede llamarlo de alguna forma...).
> 
> Saludos!!!


que es una carga fantasma ?


----------



## shevchenko

claaudj dijo:


> que es una carga fantasma ?



Una resistencia que reemplace al parlante por ejemplo 4R de 1ohms enserie...
Yo lo probé con 2 parlantes de 3.5ohms en paralelo...ósea al doble de la carga pero a mitad o menos de volumen a diario durante una semana, como trabajo frío lo Di por bueno....
Si hay un problema con un cap o diodo que están por fallar en un ciclo de 24hs continuas aparece la falla, en cambio si lo usamos a diario unas horas podemos usarlo muchos meses hasta que la falla aparece, y si no tenemos protector en el parlante, se puede llevar el parlante


----------



## Quercus

el chimbo dijo:


> hasta +/- 95 voltios los irfp260 y yo los uso a +/- 57 voltios.


 


clemen dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo El Chimbo. Yo use el irfp250 y el irfp 260 con +-95v y no duraban mucho tiempo porque se estan aplicando 190v a unos mosfets cuyo maximo es 200v. Cambie al irfp 264 que es a 250v y ya tienen 3 años sin problemas
> 
> IRFP250 N-CHANNEL 200V - RDS(on) 0.073Ω - 33A
> 
> IRFP260N VDSS = 200V RDS(on) 0.04Ω ID = 50A
> 
> IRFP264 N-CHANNEL 250V - RDS(on) 0.075Ω - 38A


  Veo que hay dudas que van directamente contra los resultados que he expuesto en varios post.
  Funcionar funciona, porque yo los tengo funcionando y con exigencias *muy altas*, pero bueno, siempre puede haber quien intente conseguir el 110%. 
  No pienso entrar en “discusiones bizantinas” no gano nada con exponer resultados falsos, solo decir, que tanto los componentes, como los montajes de cualquier tipo,  *tienen infinidad de calidades*.


----------



## clemen

Quercus dijo:


> Veo que hay dudas que van directamente contra los resultados que he expuesto en varios post.
> Funcionar funciona, porque yo los tengo funcionando y con exigencias *muy altas*, pero bueno, siempre puede haber quien intente conseguir el 110%.
> No pienso entrar en “discusiones bizantinas” no gano nada con exponer resultados falsos, solo decir, que tanto los componentes, como los montajes de cualquier tipo,  *tienen infinidad de calidades*.


Me disculpo por mi comentario, no fue mi intencion herir susceptibilidades.


----------



## deg2015

Tengo una interrogante tengo un trasformador 90 0 90 en el secundario (AC) que serian sino me equivoco +-125v dc y quisiera montar este circuito. Al comienzo del foro ejtagle dice (que el IR2110 soporta máximo +-250v y el   IR2113  +-300v ) quisiera saber si alguien lo ha montado con un voltaje similar o mas de +-100v que tantas modificaciones hizo y que mosfet utilizo o su esquema modificado. Felicito al señor ejtagle por su diseño que me pare muy interesante y eficiente.


----------



## shevchenko

Si es el primer amplificador que vas a armar no uses más de +-50vcd   y luego cuando lo conoces armas uno de más potencia.. puedes usar cualquier mosfet que tolere ese voltaje de trabajo y también ya se habló sobre que cualidades deben tener...

No es más fácil sacarle unas espiras al trafo y modificarlo a un voltaje más adecuado que haga todo más simple? Sólo es una opinión! 

Saludos!


----------



## el chimbo

Quercus dijo:


> Veo que hay dudas que van directamente contra los resultados que he expuesto en varios post.
> Funcionar funciona, porque yo los tengo funcionando y con exigencias *muy altas*, pero bueno, siempre puede haber quien intente conseguir el 110%.
> No pienso entrar en “discusiones bizantinas” no gano nada con exponer resultados falsos, solo decir, que tanto los componentes, como los montajes de cualquier tipo,  *tienen infinidad de calidades*.



yo lo tengo funcionando con esos porque quien sabe que calidad sean los que mosfet que compro aqui en El salvador por tan solo 4.50 obamas , en cambio tu has de conseguir mosfet de mucha mayor calidad .


----------



## deg2015

shevchenko dijo:


> Si es el primer amplificador que vas a armar no uses más de +-50vcd   y luego cuando lo conoces armas uno de más potencia.. puedes usar cualquier mosfet que tolere ese voltaje de trabajo y también ya se habló sobre que cualidades deben tener...
> 
> No es más fácil sacarle unas espiras al trafo y modificarlo a un voltaje más adecuado que haga todo más simple? Sólo es una opinión!
> 
> Saludos!




Gracias por la observacion, ya he montado otros circuitos,  lo intentare con esos voltajes les comentare cuando tenga resultados me faltan algunos componentes. se que no esta facil pero hare el intento, preguntaba por el mosfet ya se que tiene que superar el voltaje pero  por el RDS(on)  y otras caracteristicas cual sea mas funcional y las variaciones de resistencias del circuito para soportar esa tencion. tomare todas las previciones para hacer las pruebas he leido que lo han trabajado a +-95voltios. Un circuito parecido trabajando a +-130v pero en fotos no tengo el esquema ni el pbc.


----------



## bimbla

Estimado Sr. Tagle ,

(El siguiente texto es traducción de Google de Inglés . Perdón por los errores .)

Gracias por el diseño del amplificador maravillosamente simplificada , pero potente que voy a construir el edificio .

Por favor, hágamelo saber si sería posible utilizar realimentación de corriente de carga en lugar de realimentación de tensión ?
Eliminar R1, R2 y C1. Reemplazar R7 en 0.22 Ohms . Conectar segundo terminal del altavoz de U2 pin - 2

Gracias y saludos,

bimbla .


----------



## DANDY

Hola estimado Ejtagle, una consulta, hice el amplificador a +/-100vdc, estoy alimentando 6 altavoces de 8 ohmios en serie, total 48ohm, "solo necesito 20W por cada uno". Pero el inductor a 30uH calienta demasiado, sin embargo al aumentar a 120uH el calor disminuye, ¿que valor de inductor y condensador me recomienda?


----------



## claaudj

DANDY dijo:


> Hola estimado Ejtagle, una consulta, hice el amplificador a +/-100vdc, estoy alimentando 6 altavoces de 8 ohmios en serie, total 48ohm, "solo necesito 20W por cada uno". Pero el inductor a 30uH calienta demasiado, sin embargo al aumentar a 120uH el calor disminuye, ¿que valor de inductor y condensador me recomienda?



y en que tabla aparece que el ampli funciona a 48 ohms ??? porque los conectaste a todos en serie ??? ...encima si se te quema y corta una de las 6 bobinas te quedas sin sonido ¡


----------



## DANDY

claaudj dijo:


> y en que tabla aparece que el ampli funciona a 48 ohms ??? porque los conectaste a todos en serie ??? ...encima si se te quema y corta una de las 6 bobinas te quedas sin sonido ¡


Si esa es justo la idea, que si quema uno deje de funcionar, lo que pasa es que es una aplicación especial en la que tienen que trabajar 6 altavoces a la vez a distancias muy largas solo mediante un micrófono.


----------



## Fogonazo

DANDY dijo:


> Si esa es justo la idea, que si quema uno deje de funcionar, lo que pasa es que es una aplicación especial en la que tienen que trabajar 6 altavoces a la vez a distancias muy largas solo mediante un micrófono.



Busca información sobre "Línea de parlantes a tensión constante", es lo adecuado para transmitir audio a grandes distancias.

*Edit:*
Poner los parlantes en serie y alejados  es una buena idea.
Imagina el caso de que se queme/deje de funcionar uno, ademas de dejarte *totalmente* sin sonido, ¿ Como detectas cual es el que  funciona ?


----------



## detonador666

ejtagle dijo:


> Luisgrillo tiene toda la razón en la justificación de porqué con 2 mosfets se pueden sacar 400W con sólo 12W de perdida en los mosfets. Pero le agrego un dato más: Son 2 mosfets, cuando uno de esos mosfets está encendido (=saturado) el otro mosfet está apagado (=abierto). Como alternan, en realidad, la potencia media sobre cada mosfet es la mitad de la calculada... Es decir, cada mosfet disipa 12W/2=6W... Por lo que es aún más factible obtener los 400Wrms sobre el parlante... Enfin...
> 
> Saludos!


no es linealmente la mitad es mas bien un número complejo que viene de la trasconductancia del mosfet (ganancia lagunar enriquecimiento o agotamiento) es aproximádamente 3.88067 o la característica como 3 y la mantisa 0.881 con aproximación, esto calculado ya matematicamente y es una realidad sólo para mosfets los BJT tienen un comportamiento muy distinto, en la práctica se suele decir que es la media de la potencia, para un circuito electrónico IDEAL no real, además que falta calcular la inductancia e impedancia de la bobina de salida de forma real; en los amplificadores profesionales clase D (Powersoft) la fuente switching half bridge con un segundo par de Mosfets a manera de Clamp; no full bridge y en lazo abierto el sensado de pérdida de voltaje por fuente se realiza por comparación de frecuencia en la rampa de salida del conjunto rectificador, y la entrada de voltaje alterna (220 VAC), realmente lo simplifico mucho porque realmente hasta ahora conocido eran las fuentes green mode baja temperatura y baja radiación, pero aquí ya se desecharon y al parecer son reliquias las fuentes de los amplificadores powersoft llevan 4 conjuntos ETD 59 para cada lado de los poderes aseguran una potencia en fuente de 4.0 Kw para un canal lo que dicen los amigos de llegar a 11 Kw es de plena actualidad y realismo, las bobinas de salida calientan en primer lugar por problemas de acople y de resonancia parásita, también por falla del IR2110 yo prefiero usar IR2112 la diferencia entre los dos es la frecuencia y voltaje mas alto en el IR2112 además del precio aqui en Lima Perú se consiguen IR2110 mas o menos a 2.80 soles o 0,65 dolares mientras que IR2112 cuesta 5 dólares aproximadamente, cambiar ir2112 por ir2110 mejora notablemente tema de temperatura en la bobina lo afirmo de lo contrario les armo su amplificador y se los envío, la fuente tiene que ser switching y de lazo abierto, porque la interferencia de corrección en la fuente (lazo cerrado) o duty cycle como quieran llamarlo produce una interferencia bastante considerable en la etapa de entrada y realimentación del UCD, y puede ser corroborado con cualquier osciloscopio; el resultado un audio con barridos de trapezoidales de alta frecuencia (23KHZ) aproximadamente, ojo esto tambien produce temperatura en los mosfets no estan hechos para hacer o formar trapecios sólo corte saturación, esto ya lo comente en otro foro de ingeniería electrónica en los amplificadores clase D. fuente convencional transformador y unos filtros de 22000 uF x 4 practicamente una monstruosidad; un amplificador clase D con fuente switching todos los fabricantes de ahora CROWN, YAMAHA, AUDIO CREST, fuentes half bridge y full bridge los más innovadores los Italianos de POWERSOFT el UCD trabaja bien pero hay que variar unas cosas, la bobina como recomendación debe ser de 35 a 40 uH el filtro o condensador el mismo del diagrama. atentamente saludos


----------



## ejtagle

detonador666 dijo:


> no es linealmente la mitad es mas bien un número complejo que viene de la trasconductancia del mosfet (ganancia lagunar enriquecimiento o agotamiento) es aproximádamente 3.88067 o la característica como 3 y la mantisa 0.881 con aproximación, esto calculado ya matematicamente y es una realidad sólo para mosfets los BJT tienen un comportamiento muy distinto, en la práctica se suele decir que es la media de la potencia, para un circuito electrónico IDEAL no real, además que falta calcular la inductancia e impedancia de la bobina de salida de forma real; en los amplificadores profesionales clase D (Powersoft) la fuente switching half bridge con un segundo par de Mosfets a manera de Clamp; no full bridge y en lazo abierto el sensado de pérdida de voltaje por fuente se realiza por comparación de frecuencia en la rampa de salida del conjunto rectificador, y la entrada de voltaje alterna (220 VAC), realmente lo simplifico mucho porque realmente hasta ahora conocido eran las fuentes green mode baja temperatura y baja radiación, pero aquí ya se desecharon y al parecer son reliquias las fuentes de los amplificadores powersoft llevan 4 conjuntos ETD 59 para cada lado de los poderes aseguran una potencia en fuente de 4.0 Kw para un canal lo que dicen los amigos de llegar a 11 Kw es de plena actualidad y realismo, las bobinas de salida calientan en primer lugar por problemas de acople y de resonancia parásita, también por falla del IR2110 yo prefiero usar IR2112 la diferencia entre los dos es la frecuencia y voltaje mas alto en el IR2112 además del precio aqui en Lima Perú se consiguen IR2110 mas o menos a 2.80 soles o 0,65 dolares mientras que IR2112 cuesta 5 dólares aproximadamente, cambiar ir2112 por ir2110 mejora notablemente tema de temperatura en la bobina lo afirmo de lo contrario les armo su amplificador y se los envío, la fuente tiene que ser switching y de lazo abierto, porque la interferencia de corrección en la fuente (lazo cerrado) o duty cycle como quieran llamarlo produce una interferencia bastante considerable en la etapa de entrada y realimentación del UCD, y puede ser corroborado con cualquier osciloscopio; el resultado un audio con barridos de trapezoidales de alta frecuencia (23KHZ) aproximadamente, ojo esto tambien produce temperatura en los mosfets no estan hechos para hacer o formar trapecios sólo corte saturación, esto ya lo comente en otro foro de ingeniería electrónica en los amplificadores clase D. fuente convencional transformador y unos filtros de 22000 uF x 4 practicamente una monstruosidad; un amplificador clase D con fuente switching todos los fabricantes de ahora CROWN, YAMAHA, AUDIO CREST, fuentes half bridge y full bridge los más innovadores los Italianos de POWERSOFT el UCD trabaja bien pero hay que variar unas cosas, la bobina como recomendación debe ser de 35 a 40 uH el filtro o condensador el mismo del diagrama. atentamente saludos



Muchacho: Tienes una mezcla tremenda de conceptos... Mucho sentido no tiene ver todo, pero si comprendieras realmente la topología UCD, no dirías lo que estás diciendo...

Sólo voy a nombrar algunos de los puntos, y muy por arriba:
-Cómo se divide la potencia en los mosfets, es válido pensar que la mitad en cada uno. Será un modelo idealizado talvez, pero muy cercano a la realidad. Es Switching: Sólo conduce uno de los mosfets a la vez. Además de la Rdson del mosfet, existe un pequeño intervalo de tiempo en el que el mosfet está en región lineal y disipa potencia, pero, justamente, se intenta minimizar ese tiempo a 0... Y con el IR2110, ciertamente, es realmente irrisorio. Hay otras posibles causas de disipación de potencia, pero son despreciables: En el circuito actual, la única que es importante es el Rdson de cada mosfet...
-El tema fuentes: Puede ser lazo cerrado o abierto, realmente, si la fuente está bien diseñada, no afecta ni al amplificador ni a la fuente.... ¿ Porqué PowerSoft usa ese método tan creativo de realimentación ? ... Ahorro de costos!! - Esa es la razón!! ... Se ahorran un shunt de alta corriente

Soy sincero: Falta argumentación real y lógica, es todo "marketing" de una marca. No niego que tengas tu método constructivo y que te funcione, lo que no tienes es ni idea real de las causas de los problemas...


----------



## Cdma System

ejtagle dijo:


> En el circuito actual, la única que es importante es el Rdson de cada mosfet...
> ...



Quería rescatar ese fragmento de la explicación del Señor Ejtagle, por que?

Porque ya leí un par de veces todo el tema completo a lo largo y a lo ancho.
El la lectura lo que mas me llamó la atención fue la experiencia de Tacatomon con el amplificador y como gracias a su experiencia desalentaba a los demás por los MOSFET que usaban otras personas(diferentes a los suyos) si bien los IRF4227 y 4229 son excelentes para esta aplicación..... a muchos les funcionó perfectamente  con otros de Rdson baja pero con otras especificaciones. mas altas.

También con el tema de la bobina de salida: desalentaba totalmente en un principio el uso de núcleos de ferrite, luego solo eran recomendados por él los de ferrite, terminando de vuelta con las bobinas de aire y descartando los núcleos de ferrite.

Todo esto siempre generó una gran confusión y la verdad es que el amplificador BIEN armado funciona con cualquier MOSFET y con cualquier bobina.

El amplificador FUNCIONA pero de acuerdo a lo que tengan a mano van a tener que hacer ajustes menores. Basta con la soberbia de que si a mi me funcionó solo con esto o lo otro todos tienen que usar los mismos componentes, no todos los componentes se consiguen en todos los países.

Disculpas si cae mal el mensaje.


----------



## ejtagle

experimentador dijo:


> Quería rescatar ese fragmento de la explicación del Señor Ejtagle, por que?
> 
> Porque ya leí un par de veces todo el tema completo a lo largo y a lo ancho.
> El la lectura lo que mas me llamó la atención fue la experiencia de Tacatomon con el amplificador y como gracias a su experiencia desalentaba a los demás por los MOSFET que usaban otras personas(diferentes a los suyos) si bien los IRF4227 y 4229 son excelentes para esta aplicación..... a muchos les funcionó perfectamente  con otros de Rdson baja pero con otras especificaciones. mas altas.
> 
> También con el tema de la bobina de salida: desalentaba totalmente en un principio el uso de núcleos de ferrite, luego solo eran recomendados por él los de ferrite, terminando de vuelta con las bobinas de aire y descartando los núcleos de ferrite.
> 
> Todo esto siempre generó una gran confusión y la verdad es que el amplificador BIEN armado funciona con cualquier MOSFET y con cualquier bobina.
> 
> El amplificador FUNCIONA pero de acuerdo a lo que tengan a mano van a tener que hacer ajustes menores. Basta con la soberbia de que si a mi me funcionó solo con esto o lo otro todos tienen que usar los mismos componentes, no todos los componentes se consiguen en todos los países.
> 
> Disculpas si cae mal el mensaje.



Exacto: Con los componentes adecuados, el amplificador funcionará bien. Y también es cierto que hay componentes mejores que otros, depende lo que querramos priorizar:

MOSFETS: Lo ideal es que tengan el menor Rdson, y la menor carga de gate (o compuerta posible), cosa de disminuir el tiempo de conmutación al mínimo (en el que el mosfet disipa potencia), y disminuir la pérdida de potencia cuando está encendido. Desgraciadamente, existe una relación entre precio, rdson y carga de gate. No existe un mosfet donde los 3 sean excelentes a la vez.

BOBINA: Lo ideal sería una bobina que no genere distorsión alguna, que no se sature (eso son los atributos de una bobina de aire), que sea chica, que no genere campos magnéticos fuera de la misma y que use poco alambre y pocas vueltas (esa es una bobina con núcleo de ferrite). Lamentablemente, no existe una bobina que reuna ambas características a la vez. Se pueden hacer mezclas intermedias, usando bobinas con gap: ¿ Cúal es el mayor problema acá ?... Que hay que poder conseguir el núcleo de ferrite apropiado, que hay que poder conseguir las especificaciones del núcleo de ferrite, y QUE HAY QUE HACER CÁLCULOS RELATIVAMENTE COMPLEJOS QUE DEPENDEN DEL NÚCLEO EXACTO. Por eso lo más sencillo era hacer una bobina de aire. No todos los que leen este foro tienen el conocimiento adecuado, o el talento adecuado con las matemáticas para hacer el cálculo. Y ni hablemos de conseguir los núcleos adecuados, que en algunos lados casi resulta imposible.

Todos son compromisos, pero con los componentes propuestos, placa propuesta y armado cuidadoso y meticuloso, el amplificador normalmente anda a la una.

Saludos


----------



## fibrolco

Estimado ejtagle, Hice la version IR2110 con IRF250. Por ahora con una fuente de 24vac+24vac / 6A ya que es la unica que tenia a mano. La rediseñe ya que mi idea era poder usar este circuito para armar cajas activas para mi uso personal, entonces le agregue ademas de la etapa de potencia, la fuente. Esta bien dividida la parte del circuito y pre de la fuente con 4 capacitores y salida de parlantes. Es decir que practicamente utiice misma distribucion que el circuito original, pero le di mayor espesor a las pistas ya que despues me complica hacer la plaqueta x transferencia de toner.
El ampli funciona bien, arranca solo en presencia de señal ya que sino permanece como en "silencio" o mute. Lo unico que he notado, es que por ejemplo cuando empieza a amplificar se escucha mucho un HISS que es bastante perceptible para mi oido, respecto a la señal de audio. Es decir comienza si exito la entrada con el dedo tambien (por unos segundos hasta que pasa a mute).
La bobina de salida esta bien enebrada con un toroide de ferrite color ROJO o BORDO tipo 106-2 y el alambre es unipolar de Ø1,6mm y de 22uH. El capacitor de salida es de 1,5uF poliester (no polipropileno). Los capacitores de 1uF solo consegui de poliester, NO ceramicos.
Que puedo verificar para disminuir ese hiss? los parlantes son de 8ohm 2 vias con crossover dentro, es decir que la potencia maneja ambos.
mi idea finalmente es hacer un ampli que esté en los 400W con 8 ohm para la caja activa o 600W. no creo llevarlo aun a su maxima potencia.
Calculo que para la version de 400W necesitaria un trafo de 55+55 / 10A aprox.
Ahora los valores de resistencia que tiene corresponden a la fuente con la cual lo estoy alimentando de 24+24 / 6A (seria mas proxima a la de 100W/8ohm del pdf).


----------



## Fogonazo

fibrolco dijo:


> . . . . *Que puedo verificar para disminuir ese hiss? * . . . . .



Como primera medida debes buscar donde se genera el "hiss", si es en el previo o la etapa de potencia.

Desconecta la etapa previo del amplificador y observa que es lo que ocurre con el sonido.


----------



## papu

Hola muchachos! proyecto terminado! testeado y funcionando al 100%,me gustaria alentar a los que no lo han armado todavia, a que se animen, realmente este proyecto los sorprendera! saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

papu dijo:


> Hola muchachos! proyecto terminado! testeado y funcionando al 100%,me gustaria alentar a los que no lo han armado todavia, a que se animen, realmente este proyecto los sorprendera! saludos!


----------



## fibrolco

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como primera medida debes buscar donde se genera el "hiss", si es en el previo o la etapa de potencia.
> 
> Desconecta la etapa previo del amplificador y observa que es lo que ocurre con el sonido.


ok fogonazo. para tener ya un panorama y poder saber que hacer, la idea me decis seria desconectar del pin 1 del LM 311 que va a la base de Q3? dejar en tal caso la base a masa sino y ver si se genera el ruido alli? porque no creo sea desconectar los pines 7 y 1 del IR2110 que son LO y HO no? ahi si que no se donde poner los gates de ambos mosfet. No es normal un ruido de hiss tan pronunciado en este amplificador no? digo, alguno ha tenido ese problema? podra ser la induccion de la bobina? raro porque trate de tomar recaudos en el diseño y alejar todo lo de potencia, es decir, salidas y alimentacion a partir de los mosfet hacia ese lado (a la derecha visto de arriba) y todo lo de baja señal a la izquierda. voy a dejar algun adjunto para que se vea la distribucion. si me pueden ayudar los que ya han tenido buenos resultados, me viene barbaro, porque incluso la bobina la hice como se suele hacer en amplificadores profesionales y compre el toroide a traves de ebay con especificaciones tipicas (modelo T106-2). Lo unico que son (por ahora) de 22uH, pero tengo para bobinar y hacerlas de mayor inductancia. muchas gracias






ejtagle dijo:


> Exacto: Con los componentes adecuados, el amplificador funcionará bien. Y también es cierto que hay componentes mejores que otros, depende lo que querramos priorizar:
> 
> MOSFETS: Lo ideal es que tengan el menor Rdson, y la menor carga de gate (o compuerta posible), cosa de disminuir el tiempo de conmutación al mínimo (en el que el mosfet disipa potencia), y disminuir la pérdida de potencia cuando está encendido. Desgraciadamente, existe una relación entre precio, rdson y carga de gate. No existe un mosfet donde los 3 sean excelentes a la vez.
> 
> BOBINA: Lo ideal sería una bobina que no genere distorsión alguna, que no se sature (eso son los atributos de una bobina de aire), que sea chica, que no genere campos magnéticos fuera de la misma y que use poco alambre y pocas vueltas (esa es una bobina con núcleo de ferrite). Lamentablemente, no existe una bobina que reuna ambas características a la vez. Se pueden hacer mezclas intermedias, usando bobinas con gap: ¿ Cúal es el mayor problema acá ?... Que hay que poder conseguir el núcleo de ferrite apropiado, que hay que poder conseguir las especificaciones del núcleo de ferrite, y QUE HAY QUE HACER CÁLCULOS RELATIVAMENTE COMPLEJOS QUE DEPENDEN DEL NÚCLEO EXACTO. Por eso lo más sencillo era hacer una bobina de aire. No todos los que leen este foro tienen el conocimiento adecuado, o el talento adecuado con las matemáticas para hacer el cálculo. Y ni hablemos de conseguir los núcleos adecuados, que en algunos lados casi resulta imposible.
> 
> Todos son compromisos, pero con los componentes propuestos, placa propuesta y armado cuidadoso y meticuloso, el amplificador normalmente anda a la una.
> 
> Saludos


Estimado ejtagle, Hice la version IR2110 con IRF250. Por ahora con una fuente de 24vac+24vac / 6A ya que es la unica que tenia a mano. La rediseñe ya que mi idea era poder usar este circuito para armar cajas activas para mi uso personal, entonces le agregue ademas de la etapa de potencia, la fuente. Esta bien dividida la parte del circuito y pre de la fuente con 4 capacitores y salida de parlantes. Es decir que practicamente utiice misma distribucion que el circuito original, pero le di mayor espesor a las pistas ya que despues me complica hacer la plaqueta x transferencia de toner.
El ampli funciona bien, arranca solo en presencia de señal ya que sino permanece como en "silencio" o mute. Lo unico que he notado, es que por ejemplo cuando empieza a amplificar se escucha mucho un HISS que es bastante perceptible para mi oido, respecto a la señal de audio. Es decir comienza si exito la entrada con el dedo tambien (por unos segundos hasta que pasa a mute).
La bobina de salida esta bien enebrada con un toroide de ferrite color ROJO o BORDO tipo 106-2 y el alambre es unipolar de Ø1,6mm y de 22uH. El capacitor de salida es de 1,5uF poliester (no polipropileno). Los capacitores de 1uF solo consegui de poliester, NO ceramicos.
Que puedo verificar para disminuir ese hiss? los parlantes son de 8ohm 2 vias con crossover dentro, es decir que la potencia maneja ambos.
mi idea finalmente es hacer un ampli que esté en los 400W con 8 ohm para la caja activa o 600W. no creo llevarlo aun a su maxima potencia.
Calculo que para la version de 400W necesitaria un trafo de 55+55 / 10A aprox.
Ahora los valores de resistencia que tiene corresponden a la fuente con la cual lo estoy alimentando de 24+24 / 6A (seria mas proxima a la de 100W/8ohm del pdf).


----------



## shevchenko

Fibrolco 
Lo que te dice fogonazo es que te asegures que el ruido no viene de la fuente de sonido..
Usas un celular pars meter señal?
Intenta con una pc/netbook!
Hace andar el ampli sin preamp ni ecualizador si es que tiene uno!
Yo lo uso sin preamp pero lo uso con una netbook y suena limpio y tengo 1 tw*ee*ter que si habría tal sonido me daría cuenta!
La fuente tiene punto estrella? 
Ese ruido baja si tocas potnciometros o si moves el inductor? (Podes agregarle 10cnt de cable así lo alejas YO use un núcleo cazoleta ) 
Probá con otro cap (El que está con el inductor) 
No uses potenciometro o al menos ponele el chasis a masa (punto estrella de fuente o del UCD)


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo que digo es poner a GND el capacitor C9 (Audio In) del lado contrario a la resistencia.

Si el hiss proviene del previo con esto se debería "Morir" 
Si el hiss "Sobrevive" el ruido proviene de la etapa de potencia. 

Combinar en la misma placa previo con UCD no me parece una buena idea ya que se pueden crear fácilmente interferencias sobre el previo debido a su cercanía con el oscilador


----------



## fibrolco

shevchenko dijo:


> Fibrolco
> Lo que te dice fogonazo es que te asegures que el ruido no viene de la fuente de sonido..
> Usas un celular pars meter señal?
> Intenta con una pc/netbook!
> Hace andar el ampli sin preamp ni ecualizador si es que tiene uno!
> Yo lo uso sin preamp pero lo uso con una netbook y suena limpio y tengo 1 tw*ee*ter que si habría tal sonido me daría cuenta!
> La fuente tiene punto estrella?
> Ese ruido baja si tocas potnciometros o si moves el inductor? (Podes agregarle 10cnt de cable así lo alejas YO use un núcleo cazoleta )
> Probá con otro cap (El que está con el inductor)
> No uses potenciometro o al menos ponele el chasis a masa (punto estrella de fuente o del UCD)


mira, no tiene potenciometros. No uso ni EQ ni otro Pre. Lo probe con mi iPod Touch 4 que anda muy bien y nunca metio ruido (ya que tengo otra potencia con TDA7294 que suena extremadamente nitida, pero no tiene tanta potencia). 
Lo uso con un cable plug a RCA, ya que la entrada la hice por ahora con RCA, aunque luego la idea seria tratar de poner algun adaptador para entrada canon balanceada, en ese caso utilizaria algun pre tipo TL072 o TL082 como ara adaptar a nivel de linea. Pero por ahora, no tiene pre, esta directo al circuito. Lo que no tengo aun, como vi en varias fotos de este foro, es un chasis al cual meterlo. Por ahora solo esta suelta la placa.
Les adjunto la vista de arriba de MI diseño, y el esquema electrico que realice, con una salida AUX de 12+12 para futuro pre.
Si tienen alguna recomendacion o algo que vean mal, me comentan porque ya la placa obviamente esta hecha con ese diseño que van a ver.
Creo que la parte de potencia y fuente estn donde deberian estar apra no meter ruido.
Respecto a si toco la bobina y baja algo el ruido, es infimo lo que baja realmente. sigue escuchandose. A ver, si le metemos señal, la señal hace que ese HISS no sea molesto, se pierde, pero evidentemente ESTA. Ya solo con tocar o exitar un poco la entrada con el dedo (para hacer que el circuito arranque) se empieza a escuchar y SIN señal. El HISS ademas sube o baja con el nivel de volumen controlado a traves del iPod, osea no es constante, sube o baja segun el volumen que este por meter (aunque este en pausa el iPod.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que digo es poner a GND el capacitor C9 (Audio In) del lado contrario a la resistencia.
> 
> Si el hiss proviene del previo con esto se debería "Morir"
> Si el hiss "Sobrevive" el ruido proviene de la etapa de potencia.
> 
> Combinar en la misma placa previo con UCD no me parece una buena idea ya que se pueden crear fácilmente interferencias sobre el previo debido a su cercanía con el oscilador


Es que no tiene ningun otro PRE, es el pre que tiene el mismo circuito original. Fijate que ahi le respondi shevchenko y adjunte el circuito y la placa vista de arriba en pdf. no vas a ver ningun agregado a lo original, solo una parte para sacar 12+12 para futuro pre adaptadaor de canon balanceada (pretendo utilizar esto para hacer una caja activa para usar en vivo). Mirenlo y me dicen i ven algo feo o muy raro, pero tiene hasta los valores originales solo que los cap de 1uF son de poliester, no ceramicos ya que no consegui. muchas gracias fogonazo.


----------



## djwash

Pusiste la entrada a masa como te sugieren arriba? Para ubicar el origen del ruido.

Te recomiendo poner un preamplificador, no necesariamente balanceado, con esto podes disminuir ruidos externos y aislar interferencias que se pueden crear entre el ampli y la fuente de sonido. Yo use uno basado en el Gemini PA700, solo pre sin tonos. Tambien podes probar mientras tanto un potenciometro de 250K con su carcaza a masa, lo colocas en la entrada, yo no tuve ruidos como el que describis pero si se escuchaba el tipico sonido cuando el ampli estaba encendido si acercas el oido al parlante, un sssss casi imperceptible, al colocar el pre o un simple potenciometro en la entrada parecia que estaba apagado, cero ruido.

Tambien deberias poner unos capacitores ceramicos en la fuente, en paralelo con los capacitores electroliticos, no recuerdo el valor busca esquemas de fuentes..


----------



## fibrolco

djwash dijo:


> Pusiste la entrada a masa como te sugieren arriba? Para ubicar el origen del ruido.
> 
> Te recomiendo poner un preamplificador, no necesariamente balanceado, con esto podes disminuir ruidos externos y aislar interferencias que se pueden crear entre el ampli y la fuente de sonido. Yo use uno basado en el Gemini PA700, solo pre sin tonos. Tambien podes probar mientras tanto un potenciometro de 250K con su carcaza a masa, lo colocas en la entrada, yo no tuve ruidos como el que describis pero si se escuchaba el tipico sonido cuando el ampli estaba encendido si acercas el oido al parlante, un sssss casi imperceptible, al colocar el pre o un simple potenciometro en la entrada parecia que estaba apagado, cero ruido.
> 
> Tambien deberias poner unos capacitores ceramicos en la fuente, en paralelo con los capacitores electroliticos, no recuerdo el valor busca esquemas de fuentes..


sisi, tiene los capa originales de 1uF en la fuente (son 6) y ademas yo le agregue de 100nF ceramicos y en la fuente auxiliar de 12+12 que agregue tambien tiene de 100nF.
De todos modos yo siempre probe este ampli directo sin pre alguno. Le mande señal directo al capacitor C9. Pero voy a probar con un pote en al entrada, u otro pre de bajo ruido a ver que hace. El ruido que se escucha, un hiss o un SSSS, podria estar muy de fondo claro, pero aca se escucha un poco elevado para lo que deberia ser. Siempre lo comparo por ejemplo con la potencia con TDA7194 que realmente anda muy bien y no mete NADA de ruido por mas que uno se acerque al parlante. De hecho esta semana mis compañeros de banda comprar unos retornos o cajas activas mackie thump 15 (biamplificadas) y en la parte de agudos trae el TDA y en la de medios-graves el TDA8950 wque en modo bridge llega a 300W 8ohm.
Voy a probar cada una de las sugerencias y volvere x aqui para ver los resultados y comentarles. mas arriba tiene el diagrama electrico y la placa con su distribucion.
muchas gracias por al buena onda a TODOS y por contestar.


----------



## papu

Hola fibrolco,haz la prueba con una bobina de aire, solamente para probar  saludos!


----------



## fibrolco

papu dijo:


> Hola fibrolco,haz la prueba con una bobina de aire, solamente para probar  saludos!


ok, tambien se podria probar esto, pero es mejor que el nucleo de polvo? no irradia mas interferencia? mas alla que no se satura, claro.
y cuantas vueltas serian y que diametro? muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

fibrolco dijo:


> . . . _*Es que no tiene ningun otro PRE*_, es el pre que tiene el mismo circuito original. . . . .



Esto está un poco confuso 



fibrolco dijo:


> . . . . _*Esta bien dividida la parte del circuito y pre de la fuente*_ con 4 capacitores y salida de parlantes. . . ..



Conecta a GND la pata libre de C9


----------



## alcides alvarez

papu dijo:


> Hola muchachos! proyecto terminado! testeado y funcionando al 100%,me gustaria alentar a los que no lo han armado todavia, a que se animen, realmente este proyecto los sorprendera! saludos!



Saludos,con que voltaje lo tienes?


----------



## papu

Hola! en este momento con +-45v


----------



## shevchenko

Ya suena respetadamente fuerte!
Yo lo tuve con +-45v durante meses y hace poco lo subí a +-65v 
Trabaja igual de frío y misma calidad de sonido! (Sin ruiditos de fondo) 
Si bien lo uso sólo para un bafle de graves suena perfecto en medios y agudos!


----------



## papu

Es un espectaculo como suena a +-45,voy a probar aumentando la tencion.


----------



## shevchenko

Acordate que si aumentas tenes que ir mirando la tabla ya que hay algunas resistencias que cambian y si los caps son de 50v estas en el límite ya!


----------



## papu

al aumentar la tencion, te vario el offset?


----------



## shevchenko

No no aumentó, tampoco aumentó la temperatura! Lo cual si creí que iba a aumentar... pero estaba sobredimensionado el disipador y tiene cooler...


----------



## alcides alvarez

papu dijo:


> Es un espectaculo como suena a +-45,voy a probar aumentando la tencion.



 
Ya me estoy animando a buscar la tarjeta que bote hace unos meses  ,creo que es la misma que usaste,si no me equivoco es la del primer mensaje .


----------



## fibrolco

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esto está un poco confuso
> 
> 
> 
> Conecta a GND la pata libre de C9



Confuso, si quiza. Me referia a que no tiene ningun agregado de otro PRE. Solo lo que esta en el circuito original, claro que el LM311 no es un PRE, entonces, estaria faltando agregar externamente eso. No? Yo estaba conectando directamente alli mi iPod con musica.
Y lo de la pata libre de C9 es la entrada de audio para mi ahora. Vos lo que me decis es que lo ponga ahora para probar si mete ruido desde esa etapa previa al LM311?  el C9 en realidad no esta actuando de capacitor de acople tal cual esta? para poder acoplar 2 etapas, como ser la del LM311 con un pre externo. Es asi?
Mañana estaria probando las sugerencias de todo, por eso consulto para tener para donde rajar si algo falla (mientras nada reviente, claro) jeje. chas gracias


----------



## djwash

fibrolco dijo:


> Confuso, si quiza. Me referia a que no tiene ningun agregado de otro PRE. Solo lo que esta en el circuito original, claro que el LM311 no es un PRE, entonces, estaria faltando agregar externamente eso. No? Yo estaba conectando directamente alli mi iPod con musica.
> Y lo de la pata libre de C9 es la entrada de audio para mi ahora. Vos lo que me decis es que lo ponga ahora para probar si mete ruido desde esa etapa previa al LM311?  el C9 en realidad no esta actuando de capacitor de acople tal cual esta? para poder acoplar 2 etapas, como ser la del LM311 con un pre externo. Es asi?
> Mañana estaria probando las sugerencias de todo, por eso consulto para tener para donde rajar si algo falla (mientras nada reviente, claro) jeje. chas gracias









*Pone la entrada a GND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sebsjata

fibrolco dijo:


> Confuso, si quiza. Me referia a que no tiene ningun agregado de otro PRE. Solo lo que esta en el circuito original, claro que el LM311 no es un PRE, entonces, estaria faltando agregar externamente eso. No? Yo estaba conectando directamente alli mi iPod con musica.
> Y lo de la pata libre de C9 es la entrada de audio para mi ahora. Vos lo que me decis es que lo ponga ahora para probar si mete ruido desde esa etapa previa al LM311? el C9 en realidad no esta actuando de capacitor de acople tal cual esta? para poder acoplar 2 etapas, como ser la del LM311 con un pre externo. Es asi?
> Mañana estaria probando las sugerencias de todo, por eso consulto para tener para donde rajar si algo falla (mientras nada reviente, claro) jeje. chas gracias


 
Yo también tenia ese ruido de hiss era insoportable, el ruido se mete por el cable de señal.
Lo único que pude hacer fue usarlo con señal balanceada y se fue el ruido para siempre, ahora *h*ay que probar si tu ruido también se mete por el cable de señal o es otra cosa, ha*z* lo que te dicen, conecta la entrada a masa y si el ruido persiste pues no sé


----------



## fibrolco

sebsjata dijo:


> Yo también tenia ese ruido de hiss era insoportable, el ruido se mete por el cable de señal.
> Lo único que pude hacer fue usarlo con señal balanceada y se fue el ruido para siempre, ahora ay que probar si tu ruido también se mete por el cable de señal o es otra cosa, has lo que te dicen conecta la entrada a masa y si el ruido persiste pues no sé


Ah bueno, aun no he probado con señal balanceada o algun pre con entrada balanceada.
Ayer lo que si probe fue poner el capacitor de entrada a masa para ver si se iba el ruido y SE FUE. Por lo cual primero voy a poner un pote en audio IN, cuyo estremo vaya a masa, punto medio a Audio In del UCD y el otro extremo sea la entrada de señal del pre que coloque, porque ademas sino tiene demasiado volumen cada vez que lo enchufo y aun no tengo hecho protector de encendido de parlantes.
Alguno me recomienda algun pre como por ejemplo con NE5532? Tengo mas o menos algunos con filtro para sublows, osea para usarlo para un subwoofer, pero queria algun pre mas completo para poder tambien usar esta unidad UCD junto con otra clase AB (como TDA7294) y que sea biamplificada (osea el pre deberia dividir las señales ya en medios-altos para el TDA7294 y graves para el UCD).
Creo que de todos modos habia probado con una consola como pre, y tambien metia ese ruido ya que al fin y al cabo la señal de la consola pasaba de ser balanceada a desbalanceada por como es la entrada  del UCD.
Tengo que seguir investigando esta semana con mas circuitos y decidir cuales van bien.
muchas gracias


----------



## djwash

Un pre con el TL072 te va a andar bien, yo use uno basado en el Gemini PA700 sin la parte de los tonos, unicamente pre y anduvo bien, hay muchos pre en el foro.

Te recomiendo colocar la carcaza del potenciometro a GND.


----------



## sebsjata

Te recomendo el p87 y el p88 de ESP, el circuito desbalanceador (el receptor) tiene que estar lo mas cerca posible al UCD (el cable desbalanceado tiene que ser lo mas corto posible) para que no se meta nada del ruido inducido por el propio UCD. El pre solo no vale de nada porque al igual se va a meter el ruido por el cable en cambio el cable con señal balanceada es inmune


----------



## ejtagle

fibrolco dijo:


> mira, no tiene potenciometros. No uso ni EQ ni otro Pre. Lo probe con mi iPod Touch 4 que anda muy bien y nunca metio ruido (ya que tengo otra potencia con TDA7294 que suena extremadamente nitida, pero no tiene tanta potencia).
> Lo uso con un cable plug a RCA, ya que la entrada la hice por ahora con RCA, aunque luego la idea seria tratar de poner algun adaptador para entrada canon balanceada, en ese caso utilizaria algun pre tipo TL072 o TL082 como ara adaptar a nivel de linea. Pero por ahora, no tiene pre, esta directo al circuito. Lo que no tengo aun, como vi en varias fotos de este foro, es un chasis al cual meterlo. Por ahora solo esta suelta la placa.
> Les adjunto la vista de arriba de MI diseño, y el esquema electrico que realice, con una salida AUX de 12+12 para futuro pre.
> Si tienen alguna recomendacion o algo que vean mal, me comentan porque ya la placa obviamente esta hecha con ese diseño que van a ver.
> Creo que la parte de potencia y fuente estn donde deberian estar apra no meter ruido.
> Respecto a si toco la bobina y baja algo el ruido, es infimo lo que baja realmente. sigue escuchandose. A ver, si le metemos señal, la señal hace que ese HISS no sea molesto, se pierde, pero evidentemente ESTA. Ya solo con tocar o exitar un poco la entrada con el dedo (para hacer que el circuito arranque) se empieza a escuchar y SIN señal. El HISS ademas sube o baja con el nivel de volumen controlado a traves del iPod, osea no es constante, sube o baja segun el volumen que este por meter (aunque este en pausa el iPod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es que no tiene ningun otro PRE, es el pre que tiene el mismo circuito original. Fijate que ahi le respondi shevchenko y adjunte el circuito y la placa vista de arriba en pdf. no vas a ver ningun agregado a lo original, solo una parte para sacar 12+12 para futuro pre adaptadaor de canon balanceada (pretendo utilizar esto para hacer una caja activa para usar en vivo). Mirenlo y me dicen i ven algo feo o muy raro, pero tiene hasta los valores originales solo que los cap de 1uF son de poliester, no ceramicos ya que no consegui. muchas gracias fogonazo.



Desgraciadamente, veo algunos problemas de layout en la placa, por lo que creo que te será bastante complicado suprimir completamente el ruido. La toma de MASA en algunos componentes no es arbitraria en el diseño original. De hecho, si ven la placa original, verán que hay algunos componentes que tienen una pista EXCLUSIVA de masa para ellos solitos, y esa pista de masa va tomada del punto exacto donde se conecta la entrada de MASA de la fuente de alimentacion. 
R7, R14, C10 y la masa de audio IN, si se quiere que el amplificador sea "silencioso", deben tener su propia pista de masa independiente, y esa pista no puede ser usada para otra cosa. La pista en cuestión debe ir directamente tomada del terminal de MASA del parlante, y a su vez, dicho terminal de MASA debe ir tomado con la pista más corta y más gruesa posible de la entrada de masa de la fuente de alimentación.
La razón es muy sencilla, y me remito a la placa de fibroico: La entrada de MASA de potencia son esos 2 conectores para espada en el PCB, al medio (vertical) a la derecha (horizontal). 
A su vez, los 2 capacitores electrolíticos de abajo a la derecha son los capacitores de filtro de la tensión de alimentación. Toda caída de tensión en el bus de alimentación, los capacitores la inducen en forma directa en la gruesa pista de abajo de MASA. Y la pueden inducir porque de hecho, esa pista de masa tiene una reducción sensible de su grosor justo a la derecha del conector de VS-: Esa reducción es una resistencia, y posiblemente sea fácil medir 100mV de caída cuando hay picos de consumo ahí.
A su vez, esa pista de masa es la masa que se conecta a la entrada de AUDIO!!! ... Todo ruido en la masa, el amplificador lo amplifica. En consecuencia, genera ruido y distorsión. 100mV, multiplicados por la ganancia del amplificador (x20), da 2 volts de ruido a la salida. 
Esa es la razón exacta por la que yo tengo una pista dedicada de masa (abajo, en el borde) en mi diseño de placa. Con una pista dedicada, todos los problemas de caída de tensión dejan de influir en la señal...


----------



## djnanno

La pregunta es si estos problemas pueden apalearse o eliminarse alimentando la parte de señal con una fuente independiente de la de potencia y uniendo sus masas solo en un punto estratégico?


----------



## shevchenko

Y hay que probar... ami me funcionó usando el punto GND de entrada de audio... 
Me gustaría ver el pcb de la rectificación y filtrado... y el trafo... tal vez es un mal diseño de la fuente... cosa que me ha pasado... en ese caso el punto estrella de la fuente debería tener un punto GND para el pre, chasis, potes....


----------



## ejtagle

djnanno dijo:


> La pregunta es si estos problemas pueden apalearse o eliminarse alimentando la parte de señal con una fuente independiente de la de potencia y uniendo sus masas solo en un punto estratégico?



En realidad, no es tanto un problema de inestabilidad de la tensión de alimentación de señal, sino un problema de impedancia de las uniones de masa. Cuando se trata de circuitos de potencia, y mucho peor aún si se trata de circuitos que conmutan alta frecuencia, el punto de masa que se use, las corrientes que circulan por la masa, pueden generar realimentaciones no deseadas, inyectando ruido, y generando distorsión, y en el peor de los casos, haciendo que el amplificador sea inestable.

Es MUY IMPORTANTE imaginarse que CADA CABLE, CADA PISTA es UNA RESISTENCIA (de muy bajo valor, pero aún 0.1 ohms con una corriente de 10A genera una caida de 1V!!


----------



## fibrolco

ejtagle dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, veo algunos problemas de layout en la placa, por lo que creo que te será bastante complicado suprimir completamente el ruido. La toma de MASA en algunos componentes no es arbitraria en el diseño original. De hecho, si ven la placa original, verán que hay algunos componentes que tienen una pista EXCLUSIVA de masa para ellos solitos, y esa pista de masa va tomada del punto exacto donde se conecta la entrada de MASA de la fuente de alimentacion.
> R7, R14, C10 y la masa de audio IN, si se quiere que el amplificador sea "silencioso", deben tener su propia pista de masa independiente, y esa pista no puede ser usada para otra cosa. La pista en cuestión debe ir directamente tomada del terminal de MASA del parlante, y a su vez, dicho terminal de MASA debe ir tomado con la pista más corta y más gruesa posible de la entrada de masa de la fuente de alimentación.
> La razón es muy sencilla, y me remito a la placa de fibroico: La entrada de MASA de potencia son esos 2 conectores para espada en el PCB, al medio (vertical) a la derecha (horizontal).
> A su vez, los 2 capacitores electrolíticos de abajo a la derecha son los capacitores de filtro de la tensión de alimentación. Toda caída de tensión en el bus de alimentación, los capacitores la inducen en forma directa en la gruesa pista de abajo de MASA. Y la pueden inducir porque de hecho, esa pista de masa tiene una reducción sensible de su grosor justo a la derecha del conector de VS-: Esa reducción es una resistencia, y posiblemente sea fácil medir 100mV de caída cuando hay picos de consumo ahí.
> A su vez, esa pista de masa es la masa que se conecta a la entrada de AUDIO!!! ... Todo ruido en la masa, el amplificador lo amplifica. En consecuencia, genera ruido y distorsión. 100mV, multiplicados por la ganancia del amplificador (x20), da 2 volts de ruido a la salida.
> Esa es la razón exacta por la que yo tengo una pista dedicada de masa (abajo, en el borde) en mi diseño de placa. Con una pista dedicada, todos los problemas de caída de tensión dejan de influir en la señal...


Excelente ejtagle. muchas gracias por su rta.
Le comento ahora mi plan de lucha para intentar resolver sobre mi placa prototipo (en la proxima ya lo arreglare).
Mi propuesta seria, si ud comparte, (miremos mi diseño hacia la izquierda) cortar la MASA justo por encima donde esta el positivo de C19 (47uF) y cortar la MASA de AUDIO IN, es decir separarla de esa MASA que lleva otras cosas, juntarlas con un cable o (alambre magneto unipolar y aislado en vaina) punto a punto y llevarlas pegadas al pcb (para que quede ordenado y lo mas prolijo posible) directo hasta el punto donde toma ud la masa, es decir SPEAKER OUT (-) y probar. Sino cortar tambien la MASA de SPEAKER OUT (-) y llevar todo el conjunto hasta GND directo de la fuente y probar.
Observacion: el capacitor C4 de salida (post bobina) descarga sobre GND casi o muy proximo a GND de fuente, es decir, alli no hay bajas señales que puedan tomar ruido de la bobina, creo. Luego, la parte central a la derecha es una salida de tension partida 12+12 para un pre externo, un filtro activo para usar como sublow el AMP o como Caja Activa tambien, en cuyo caso creo conviene amplificar la parte medios-agudos con un TDA7294 por ejemplo, un Amp tipo AB que son mejores para esto (es como se usa siempre, biamplificado).
El resto del diseño es muy parecido al original, es decir donde estan ubicadas las cosas, solo que la MASA termine juntando todo cuando seguro convenia usar Star Ground (Masa Estrella) y luego ir todas a la de la fuente, como se hace en amplificadores valvulares.
Adjunto Propuesta esquematica modificada en pdf y un audio dentro de la carpeta del link para que escuchen el ruido ese que metia, siempre poniendo al maximo el volumen de entrada del iPod (mouteado) y por unos segundos hasta que deja de amplificar (antes que se ponga en modo mute el amp).

LINK VIDEO y fotos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7dc12sjmizloth4/AACGMoUGHydjKGDha5ByRhnqa?dl=0

me avisan si algo no anda (ademas de mi ampli jejej).

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## ejtagle

fibrolco dijo:


> Excelente ejtagle. muchas gracias por su rta.
> Le comento ahora mi plan de lucha para intentar resolver sobre mi placa prototipo (en la proxima ya lo arreglare).
> Mi propuesta seria, si ud comparte, (miremos mi diseño hacia la izquierda) cortar la MASA justo por encima donde esta el positivo de C19 (47uF) y cortar la MASA de AUDIO IN, es decir separarla de esa MASA que lleva otras cosas, juntarlas con un cable o (alambre magneto unipolar y aislado en vaina) punto a punto y llevarlas pegadas al pcb (para que quede ordenado y lo mas prolijo posible) directo hasta el punto donde toma ud la masa, es decir SPEAKER OUT (-) y probar. Sino cortar tambien la MASA de SPEAKER OUT (-) y llevar todo el conjunto hasta GND directo de la fuente y probar.
> Observacion: el capacitor C4 de salida (post bobina) descarga sobre GND casi o muy proximo a GND de fuente, es decir, alli no hay bajas señales que puedan tomar ruido de la bobina, creo. Luego, la parte central a la derecha es una salida de tension partida 12+12 para un pre externo, un filtro activo para usar como sublow el AMP o como Caja Activa tambien, en cuyo caso creo conviene amplificar la parte medios-agudos con un TDA7294 por ejemplo, un Amp tipo AB que son mejores para esto (es como se usa siempre, biamplificado).
> El resto del diseño es muy parecido al original, es decir donde estan ubicadas las cosas, solo que la MASA termine juntando todo cuando seguro convenia usar Star Ground (Masa Estrella) y luego ir todas a la de la fuente, como se hace en amplificadores valvulares.
> Adjunto Propuesta esquematica modificada en pdf y un audio dentro de la carpeta del link para que escuchen el ruido ese que metia, siempre poniendo al maximo el volumen de entrada del iPod (mouteado) y por unos segundos hasta que deja de amplificar (antes que se ponga en modo mute el amp).
> 
> LINK VIDEO y fotos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7dc12sjmizloth4/AACGMoUGHydjKGDha5ByRhnqa?dl=0
> 
> me avisan si algo no anda (ademas de mi ampli jejej).
> 
> muchas gracias a todos



Lleva cables separados, así haces masa en estrella. Es decir, un cable desde el terminal negativo del parlante hasta la entrada de masa, y otro cable independiente desde la masa de señal a la entrada de masa


----------



## fibrolco

ejtagle dijo:


> Lleva cables separados, así haces masa en estrella. Es decir, un cable desde el terminal negativo del parlante hasta la entrada de masa, y otro cable independiente desde la masa de señal a la entrada de masa


Volvi a probar hoy despues de la modificacion tal cual quedamos hacer, y sigue igual. Cuando subo al maximo el pote de entrada del UCD (habiendo arrancado ya y el iPod en MUTE) sigue haciendo el mismo HISS. Ya no puede ser un problema de masa de la baja señal de entrada ya que esta totalmente aislada hasta la toma en estrella de GND de fuente.
Que otra cosa podria probar?
NOTA: la resistencia que parece faltar alli es R7 pero esta x debajo del pcb ya que habia puesto una provisoria aun, que para no cortarle las patas la deje larga y metia algo de ruido x alli, por eso puse una cortita directamente abajo.

En el mismo link y carpeta se encuentran 2 imagenes mas y un video con el mismo hiss.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7dc12sjmizloth4/AACGMoUGHydjKGDha5ByRhnqa?dl=0

muchas gracias


----------



## CHUWAKA

Un capasitor malo revisa sobre todo los que esten mas cerca dela entrada


----------



## sebsjata

fibrolco dijo:


> Volvi a probar hoy despues de la modificacion tal cual quedamos hacer, y sigue igual. Cuando subo al maximo el pote de entrada del UCD (habiendo arrancado ya y el iPod en MUTE) sigue haciendo el mismo HISS. Ya no puede ser un problema de masa de la baja señal de entrada ya que esta totalmente aislada hasta la toma en estrella de GND de fuente.
> Que otra cosa podria probar?
> NOTA: la resistencia que parece faltar alli es R7 pero esta x debajo del pcb ya que habia puesto una provisoria aun, que para no cortarle las patas la deje larga y metia algo de ruido x alli, por eso puse una cortita directamente abajo.
> 
> En el mismo link y carpeta se encuentran 2 imagenes mas y un video con el mismo hiss.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7dc12sjmizloth4/AACGMoUGHydjKGDha5ByRhnqa?dl=0
> 
> muchas gracias



Sin cable de señal mete ruido también? Me refiero a que des soldes el cable de señal de la PCB y le des un toque para que arranque, si sigue estando el ruido hiss el problema viene del diseño, porque a mí solo se metía por el cable de señal, lo quitaba y se quitaba el hiss, ya hiciste la prueba con señal balanceada? Vuelvo y te repito yo solo lo solucione fué con señal balanceada, también colocando un cap de 100n o 100p ( no recuerdo) paralelo en la entrada pero se atenúa demasiado las freq altas


----------



## fibrolco

sebsjata dijo:


> Sin cable de señal mete ruido también? Me refiero a que des soldes el cable de señal de la PCB y le des un toque para que arranque, si sigue estando el ruido hiss el problema viene del diseño, porque a mí solo se metía por el cable de señal, lo quitaba y se quitaba el hiss, ya hiciste la prueba con señal balanceada? Vuelvo y te repito yo solo lo solucione fué con señal balanceada, también colocando un cap de 100n o 100p ( no recuerdo) paralelo en la entrada pero se atenúa demasiado las freq altas


Si, claro, sin el cable de señal la entrada queda como "antena" al aire asi que meteria ruido igual. De todos modos esto se nota cuando le conectas una fuente sonora en la entrada, solo en ese caso que podes poner la salida (del iPod en mi caso) al mango o a todo volumen (en pausa) y el pote de entrada que agregue o un cable directo al UCD, ahi es cuando el novel es alto o la relacion HISS-Sonido es muy estrecha, porque cuando al toque mandas el play seguis escuchando muy de fondo el hiss (mi oido es muy perceptible por suerte, ademas en el video se nota lo que digo) y esto no deberia ser asi, creo yo. No me vana decir que el ipod mete ese ruido porque si hay algo que suena nitido, mas que un pasacassette o magazine antes o telefono smart ahora, es un aparato de la marca de la manzana. Con auriculares Hi-Fi que tengo ademas se escucha barbaro.
Vuelvo al ejemplo que con el TDA7294 con el volumen al mango pero en pausa, no se esucha casi casi nada de ruido ni zumbido (y el ejemplo es porque pienso usarlo para la parte de medios-agudos si armo bafle activo).
No probe aun con una señal balanceada, de todos modos cualquiera de estas fuente sonoras son desbalanceadas y tirarian el balanceo al corno, no se si metera bolonqui cuando eso suceda.
Respecto al diseño, si lo miran, ahora con la correccion, no le veo tanta diferencia al original; incluso la disposicion y lugar donde esta cada componente. La bobina detras de los mosfet y fuente alli...la verdad...no se. Empiezo a sospechar que haya algun componente jodido que me mete quilombo, no se... Son todos comprados nuevos.
Despues el ampli responde bien, buen volumen (por ahora con un trafo de 24+24@6A y parlantes de 4 y 8). gracias





CHUWAKA dijo:


> Un capasitor malo revisa sobre todo los que esten mas cerca dela entrada


Si, eso contestaba recien, que quiza pueda ser algo malo o fuera de valor....una macana porque es todo nuevo...no he tenido mayores problemas con otros proyectos y estos componentes (donde los compro, claro). gracias


----------



## djwash

Aunque ya lo mencionaste no lo des por sentado, proba con otra fuente de audio.


----------



## shevchenko

El disipador de los mosfets quedan conectados a GND (masa) atravez del tip, o le pusiste mica aslante y separador al tornillo?
Probá con otro valor de capacitor (el que va en la salida cerca del inductor) varía una vueltas al inductor 2 más, 2 menos... si es que está fácil desarmarlo... 
Pone una lenteja conectada en los terminales  "in" una 104 103 lo que tengas a mano...
Si podes pone el circuito en un gabinete tipo los de fuentes de pc,
Ubica los componentes rectos o a 90° 
Blinda el cable de entrada y "aterrizalo" 
Que mosfets estas usando?
Tenes otros para hacer prueba? (Cambialos por unos minutos) 
Contamos!


Saludos!


----------



## fibrolco

shevchenko dijo:


> El disipador de los mosfets quedan conectados a GND (masa) atravez del tip, o le pusiste mica aslante y separador al tornillo?
> Probá con otro valor de capacitor (el que va en la salida cerca del inductor) varía una vueltas al inductor 2 más, 2 menos... si es que está fácil desarmarlo...
> Pone una lenteja conectada en los terminales  "in" una 104 103 lo que tengas a mano...
> Si podes pone el circuito en un gabinete tipo los de fuentes de pc,
> Ubica los componentes rectos o a 90°
> Blinda el cable de entrada y "aterrizalo"
> Que mosfets estas usando?
> Tenes otros para hacer prueba? (Cambialos por unos minutos)
> Contamos!
> 
> 
> Saludos!


Los mosfet son IRFP250 y estan aislados con mica de buena calidad y con grasa siliconada, tienen tornillos que tocan GND pero nunca la carcaza o disipador propio del mosfet porque de fabrica vienen con plastico como para que nunca toque, de todos modos estan probados con tester y NO hay continuidad. El tip SI esta a GND sin mica y grasa siliconada + tornillo.
EL cable es mallado ya y esta a GND (son 2 cables nomas). Los componentes estan como se ven en la foto, salvo las resistencias del divisor de tension de 3v que estan asi porque en cuanto cambie la fuente las tengo que cambiar por otras por la potencia y valor nuevos.
El inductor es de 22uF ya que lo habia hecho para otro proyecto clase d. El capacitor es de 1,5uF y es poliester. Podria probar con uno mas chico de 680nF como suele hacerse con ese valor de bobina de 22uF.
en estos dias volvere a probar algo mas y comento.
gracias


----------



## boris guillen

Buenas tardes compañeros una pequeña duda no encuentro el uf4004 ...me sirve el mur1520 ya que tengo ala mano algunos de estos .. tiene 35ns .... muchas gracias ..


----------



## ejtagle

boris guillen dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañeros una pequeña duda no encuentro el uf4004 ...me sirve el mur1520 ya que tengo ala mano algunos de estos .. tiene 35ns .... muchas gracias ..



Exageradamente grande , pero sirve..





fibrolco dijo:


> Los mosfet son IRFP250 y estan aislados con mica de buena calidad y con grasa siliconada, tienen tornillos que tocan GND pero nunca la carcaza o disipador propio del mosfet porque de fabrica vienen con plastico como para que nunca toque, de todos modos estan probados con tester y NO hay continuidad. El tip SI esta a GND sin mica y grasa siliconada + tornillo.
> EL cable es mallado ya y esta a GND (son 2 cables nomas). Los componentes estan como se ven en la foto, salvo las resistencias del divisor de tension de 3v que estan asi porque en cuanto cambie la fuente las tengo que cambiar por otras por la potencia y valor nuevos.
> El inductor es de 22uF ya que lo habia hecho para otro proyecto clase d. El capacitor es de 1,5uF y es poliester. Podria probar con uno mas chico de 680nF como suele hacerse con ese valor de bobina de 22uF.
> en estos dias volvere a probar algo mas y comento.
> gracias



Probá cortocircuitar la entrada de audio a la masa de señal: Si no se oye nada, entonces es la fuente de audio, que tiene una impedancia de salida muy alta. No es la 1era vez que veo algo así... Lo más probable es que agregando un pequeño preamplificador (puede ser el conversor para entrada balanceada) el problema se te solucione


----------



## crazysound

Hola fibrolco, dónde conseguiste esos núcleos rojos ? A mí el circuito me andubo bien con bobina de aire de 40uHy

Saludos...


----------



## fibrolco

ejtagle dijo:


> Exageradamente grande , pero sirve..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probá cortocircuitar la entrada de audio a la masa de señal: Si no se oye nada, entonces es la fuente de audio, que tiene una impedancia de salida muy alta. No es la 1era vez que veo algo así... Lo más probable es que agregando un pequeño preamplificador (puede ser el conversor para entrada balanceada) el problema se te solucione


Muy bien sr ejtagle, voy a probar agregarle alguno de los tantos preamp que tengo vistos o descargados con algun buffer a ver si es ese el problema de impedancias, ya que puse AUDIO IN a masa y el ruido desaparece. Voy a comentar apenas tenga novedades al respecto. 

Respecto a la fuente y tensiones, el calculo lo pude hacer bien, lo entendi correctamente ya que es: 

*P*rms = (*1/2 Vdc*^2) / 2**R* > entonces: *I*rms = sqrt (*P*rms / *R*)  <_sqrt es raiz cuadrada_>
> finalmente: *I*peak = Irms * 1.4142 <_1.4142 es raiz de 2_>

donde, *R* es la impedancia del parlante y *1/2 Vdc* es la mitad de la tension total en continua.

El trafo debe entregar si o si picos de corriente de Ipeak? eso se refiere a que el nucleo sea capaz de entregarlo sin saturarse antes?

muchisimas gracias





crazysound dijo:


> Hola fibrolco, dónde conseguiste esos núcleos rojos ? A mí el circuito me andubo bien con bobina de aire de 40uHy
> 
> Saludos...


hola crazysound, mira los compre creo, si mal no recuerdo, por eBay. Por ejemplo algo asi:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181352648127?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
lo que es importante es el tamaño y modelo con el cual pedirlo debido a las caracteristicas y tamaño del nucleo en si, en este caso lo que se usa normalmente es el tipo T106-2 que es rojo o rojo-negro (existe una tabla de valores segun el color que te permite saber tambien segun cuantas vueltas des, que valor de inductancia vas a tener). Pero el calculo es sencillo y hay paginas que te ayudan, el temas seria que primero busques a ver como los podes comprar afuera (Amazon tambien vende). Suerte !!


----------



## papu

Hola fibrolco, probaste con una bobina de aire de un mayor valor?


----------



## fibrolco

papu dijo:


> Hola fibrolco, probaste con una bobina de aire de un mayor valor?


hola papu, no no probe aun. deje esa bobina porque era la que tenia hecha para otro proyecto y "creo" deberia andar bien, aunque suele usarse 680nF o 470nF con ésta de 22uH, pero se pùede verificar haciendo el calculo de filtro LC para ver que corte frecuencias muy altas o fuera del rango. El problema aca viene x el pre o la entrada. Hasta que no me siente a hacer pruebas de las que todos aca mas o menos propusieron y comience a descartar, no lo sabre. A menos que todos los que dijeron que anda bien, probaron solo con BOBINAS DE AIRE. Entonces ahi, tendre que pensarlo bien, de todos modos no me cuesta mucho hacerlo, es otra prueba mas.
Muchas gracias


----------



## fibrolco

papu dijo:


> Hola fibrolco, probaste con una bobina de aire de un mayor valor?


Bueno papu, finalmente probe hoy con una bobina de aire de 60uH y un capacitor de 1uF, pero no mejoro, se calienta un poco mas que la de toroide rojo y ademas parece incluso meter mas ruido.
En el video 4, 5 y 6 sigo con las pruebas y van a escuchar el ruido que hace que pareciera ser RF o algo asi. En el video 4 esta puesto con un High Pass, un filtro activo Linkwitz-Riley y en el 5 y 6 lo mismo pero Low Pass y aun se escucha un poco, menos pero se escucha (aclaro que lo que me proponia ejtagle respecto a usar algo que adapte impedancias, bueno estos circuitos deberian haber servido para eso).
Luego continue con el iPod directo nuevamente pero siempre con el pote en la entrada:
Si quito el iPod y pongo el pote al mango con la entrada al aire, se escucha poco ruido, hasta que se pone en mute solo y casi no se escucha nada. Si pongo el ipod y el pote al mango (exitando el circuito para que arranque) es cuando se empieza a escuchar; en este caso si pongo play se escucha a max volumen pero el ruido hiss se aprecia demasiado sobre el de audio. Si bajo un poco el pote hasta cierto punto, el hiss baja o tiende a escucharse poco, en este punto pongo play y se escucha el audio por encima del hiss, pero con menor volumen, claro.
La impresion que me queda una unica solucion o mas bien definirlo asi por decreto:
Definir el volumen con el pote o un preset previo para no permitir ingresar con mayor volumen del "permitido".
Digo a todo esto, ya que la fuente tampoco es muy grande (24+24@6A) supongo que con mi carga de 8ohm estaria dando unos 76W o al menos si pudiera poner la entrada a maximo, antes que ingrese el hiss.
Puede que este saturando yo la entrada y el LM311 responde con ese ruido de alguna manera?
No tengo forma de medir señales ya que no tengo osciloscopio.
Tengo un trafo que hice esta semana de 60+60@10A pero es mucha potencia para mis parlantes ya que son de 10" 250W RMS.

el link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7dc12sjmizloth4/AACGMoUGHydjKGDha5ByRhnqa?dl=0

Si se les ocurre algo mas, comenten porfa.

gracias


----------



## shevchenko

Mmmmm paralelo a la entrada de audio:
una R de 1k 
Un cap 103
Un cap 104
En paralelo a la entrada soldadopor abajo...
Y si puedes cambia el LM por otro.. sólo por las dudas... además fíjate conmultimetrl si está alimentado correctamente...
Igual creo que es sólo ruido...


Saludos!


----------



## fibrolco

shevchenko dijo:


> Mmmmm paralelo a la entrada de audio:
> una R de 1k
> Un cap 103
> Un cap 104
> En paralelo a la entrada soldadopor abajo...
> Y si puedes cambia el LM por otro.. sólo por las dudas... además fíjate conmultimetrl si está alimentado correctamente...
> Igual creo que es sólo ruido...
> 
> 
> Saludos!


aah ok. Entonces vos decis que entre la entrada de AUDIO IN y GND conecte una resistencia de 1k // 0.1uF (en paralelo ambos) o 1k // 0.01uF (en paralelo ambos) por debajo claro porque no hay lugar sino. Porque decis esta configuracion? No baja demasiado la impedancia de entrada? mas alla que no se la impedancia de salida del iPod.
El LM puedo verificar tambien de cambiarlo, creo que tengo uno mas. Y la alimentacion si mal no recuerdo ahora (de memoria) eran cerca de +/- 3v, no llegaba a 3.3 como dice, y eso no se porque. Pero si fuera que metiera ruido de por si el circuito, al desconectar y dejar al aire meteria y no pasa eso. Se escucha igual una fritura rara como interferencia de RF propia del circuito pero mas de fondo, no tanto como cuando pongo al mando la entrada aunque este en pausa el iPod. Y el iPod no es porque con auriculares Hi-Fi al mango no se escucha nada y en otros equipos nunca me trajo drama.
Tendria que probar ademas del circuito que probe de filtro Linkwitz-Riley, un pre con un TL071 o algo asi con FET de entrada para descartar si pudiera ser problema de impedancia. Sino lo que dije, dejar limitada la señal o volumen de entrada para que el HISS no le gane al Audio.
aviso cualquier novedad.
muchas gracias


----------



## shevchenko

Si bien cambia la impedancia a un valor más bajo, es para que sea menos sensible a las interferencias, los caps también son para eso evitar que entre ruido, esto cambia un poco el sonido del amplificador pero nada que lamentar y podes cambiar/combinar valores....
Esto funciona cuando es el cable el que está haciendo de antena...
Intenta poner el amplificador en un gabinete con la fuente también en el u otro gabinete para las pruebas.
Suerte!

Saludos!


----------



## djnanno

Una de las pruebas que hice yo con este ampli, fue colocar un cap de 2.2ufx63v polyester y una R de 10k en la entrada del LM311. Eso limpió Bastante ruido.
Por ahí, si conseguis un polyester de 3.3uF x50V o 63V (los otros son gigantes) pode realizar lo mismo o bajar un poco mas aun la impedancia.

Mientras menos impedancia, menos ruido (hasta cierto límite). Pero si bajas la R debes subir C para no modificar la frecuencia del filtro, también debes tener en cuenta que una baja impedancia necesitará una etapa preamplificadora. También ten en cuenta que el pote de 10K es una antena hermosa, si colocaste una etapa preamplificadora con un buen Operacional utiliza un pote de 1K. (válido para señales de salida menores a 5Vp)

Saludos!


----------



## lucasb

Hola gente, una consulta, que tal seran estos mosfet para armar este amplificador y hasta cuanta potencia se le podria sacar?: STP45N40DM2AG datasheet: http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/389/DM00213649-888143.pdf


----------



## mogolloelectro

según la aplicación que requieras (o mas bien la fuente que tengas) podrías usarlo sin ningún problema (aparente) en el amplificador
comparando los valores del irf640 y irfp250n que son en parte los mas usados en este amplificador son valores muy similares así que si yo tuviese 4 de esos y una fuente de +/-100v seria genial pero mi sugerencia es proceda con precaución si no tienes suficiente experiencia con este tipo de amplificadores y mucha paciencia para el caso de los ruidos

espero te despeje la inquietud


----------



## ejtagle

fibrolco dijo:


> Bueno papu, finalmente probe hoy con una bobina de aire de 60uH y un capacitor de 1uF, pero no mejoro, se calienta un poco mas que la de toroide rojo y ademas parece incluso meter mas ruido.
> En el video 4, 5 y 6 sigo con las pruebas y van a escuchar el ruido que hace que pareciera ser RF o algo asi. En el video 4 esta puesto con un High Pass, un filtro activo Linkwitz-Riley y en el 5 y 6 lo mismo pero Low Pass y aun se escucha un poco, menos pero se escucha (aclaro que lo que me proponia ejtagle respecto a usar algo que adapte impedancias, bueno estos circuitos deberian haber servido para eso).
> Luego continue con el iPod directo nuevamente pero siempre con el pote en la entrada:
> Si quito el iPod y pongo el pote al mango con la entrada al aire, se escucha poco ruido, hasta que se pone en mute solo y casi no se escucha nada. Si pongo el ipod y el pote al mango (exitando el circuito para que arranque) es cuando se empieza a escuchar; en este caso si pongo play se escucha a max volumen pero el ruido hiss se aprecia demasiado sobre el de audio. Si bajo un poco el pote hasta cierto punto, el hiss baja o tiende a escucharse poco, en este punto pongo play y se escucha el audio por encima del hiss, pero con menor volumen, claro.
> La impresion que me queda una unica solucion o mas bien definirlo asi por decreto:
> Definir el volumen con el pote o un preset previo para no permitir ingresar con mayor volumen del "permitido".
> Digo a todo esto, ya que la fuente tampoco es muy grande (24+24@6A) supongo que con mi carga de 8ohm estaria dando unos 76W o al menos si pudiera poner la entrada a maximo, antes que ingrese el hiss.
> Puede que este saturando yo la entrada y el LM311 responde con ese ruido de alguna manera?
> No tengo forma de medir señales ya que no tengo osciloscopio.
> Tengo un trafo que hice esta semana de 60+60@10A pero es mucha potencia para mis parlantes ya que son de 10" 250W RMS.
> 
> el link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7dc12sjmizloth4/AACGMoUGHydjKGDha5ByRhnqa?dl=0
> 
> Si se les ocurre algo mas, comenten porfa.
> 
> gracias



¿ Sabes ? ... He estado oyendo el ruido que hace tu amplificador, y definitivamente es muy raro: No se oye bien. La otra cosa es es que el amplificador se pase a "mute" solo. Este amplificador, una vez que empieza a oscilar, la única forma en que se pare sería que se saturara la entrada del Lm311, lo que me parece bastante poco probable que esté pasando. 

Tiendo a pensar en alguna falla de otra clase... una pena que no tengas osciloscopio para ver la estabilidad de las tensiones de alimentación, o si está oscilando algún capacitor (no es una equivocación de escritura...)

La verdad, el sonido no me parece bueno, y eso me llama poderosamente la atención... Tiendo a pensar en algún problema con uno de los mosfets que no esté conmutando bien, pero lo deberías notar porque debería calentar uno más que el otro... Eso de que se para es lo más llamativo...


----------



## shevchenko

El mio también pasa a mute luego de unos 3 o 4 segundos sin sonido... por lo demás anda bien, y el ruido de fondo se siente pegando el oído al parlante y con el volumen en 1, ya con apenas volumen desaparece..
aaaunque aclaro que antes de estar en el gabinete y con una fuente improvisada captaba una emisora de radio ¿? a.. y según mi señora hacia interferencia en la TV del dormitorio.. (aparecía un sonido de alta frecuencia y se ponía lluvioso, normal ya que no tengo tierra en el toma y el TV usa una pequeña antena)
por eso le insisto en que use una fuente bien diseñada y un gabinete...  en el cual poder aterrizar el pote y blindar todo lo demás...


----------



## ejtagle

shevchenko dijo:


> El mio también pasa a mute luego de unos 3 o 4 segundos sin sonido... por lo demás anda bien, y el ruido de fondo se siente pegando el oído al parlante y con el volumen en 1, ya con apenas volumen desaparece..
> aaaunque aclaro que antes de estar en el gabinete y con una fuente improvisada captaba una emisora de radio ¿? a.. y según mi señora hacia interferencia en la TV del dormitorio.. (aparecía un sonido de alta frecuencia y se ponía lluvioso, normal ya que no tengo tierra en el toma y el TV usa una pequeña antena)
> por eso le insisto en que use una fuente bien diseñada y un gabinete...  en el cual poder aterrizar el pote y blindar todo lo demás...



Pero, salvo lo del mute, las demás cosas son esperables en un claseD: Simplemente genera una "emisión" de alta frecuencia, que si no está bien blindada, segurísimo interfiere con todo.
Con lo de la fuente, también coincido: Una fuente de mala calidad, con capacitores de bajo ESR podría empezar a oscilar a la frecuencia de conmutación del amplificador. 
Eso no significa que no haya que usar capacitores de bajo ESR, sino que por ahí hay que poner snubbers en paralelo a los mismos.
La única forma es realmente medir ...


----------



## djwash

A mi me pasaron algunas cosas raras con este ampli, en algun momento estuve haciendo pruebas con el capacitor en la salida y al tocar con las manos los cables de salida de audio, ambos, (sin inyectarle señal) sentia calor, como si las puntas de los cables estuvieran calientes y no lo estaban, solo sentia eso, no lo normal cuanto te da la corriente. Al mismo tiempo me di cuenta que al tocar uno de esos cables y el mouse de la PC que usaba en ese momento como fuente de audio, esta se congelaba, lo soltaba y seguia funcionando normalmente la pc...

Todo muy raro..


----------



## shevchenko

Por su puesto es una gran fuente de emisiones, por ejemplo si conectas el celular es imposible sintonizar una radio...

Saludos!


----------



## fibrolco

ejtagle dijo:


> ¿ Sabes ? ... He estado oyendo el ruido que hace tu amplificador, y definitivamente es muy raro: No se oye bien. La otra cosa es es que el amplificador se pase a "mute" solo. Este amplificador, una vez que empieza a oscilar, la única forma en que se pare sería que se saturara la entrada del Lm311, lo que me parece bastante poco probable que esté pasando.
> 
> Tiendo a pensar en alguna falla de otra clase... una pena que no tengas osciloscopio para ver la estabilidad de las tensiones de alimentación, o si está oscilando algún capacitor (no es una equivocación de escritura...)
> 
> La verdad, el sonido no me parece bueno, y eso me llama poderosamente la atención... Tiendo a pensar en algún problema con uno de los mosfets que no esté conmutando bien, pero lo deberías notar porque debería calentar uno más que el otro... Eso de que se para es lo más llamativo...


Si lo peor es que no tengo con que medir más q*ue* un multimetro. Algunas tensiones que medí al menos se veían estables. Voy a probar de cambiar el LM311 y no se, rogar que mejore algo porque ya si empiezo a desarmar se va a jorobar la placa. Cambiar *por* cambiar sin saber donde esta el drama, no es lo que más me gusta. Pero lo que de pone mute sólo pensé que era normal. Aviso cualquier novedad. Gracias


----------



## pabloyjm

Hola amigos,  estoy tratando de hacer la versión de 200 wrms en 4 ohms y no tengo bien claro qué transformador necesito.
En el archivo "IR2110 UCD.pdf" se sugiere una fuente de +-40v y 10A de pico, ¿Cómo hago para calcular la tensión y corriente que debería entregar el transformador?
Pensaba hacerlo de 30-0-30VAC Y 7A (10 de pico)
No se si lo estoy planteando de la manera correcta ya que me daría un trafo de 420VA
Desde ya, muchas gracias !


----------



## djnanno

pabloyjm dijo:


> Hola amigos,  estoy tratando de hacer la versión de 200 wrms en 4 ohms y no tengo bien claro qué transformador necesito.
> En el archivo "IR2110 UCD.pdf" se sugiere una fuente de +-40v y 10A de pico, ¿Cómo hago para calcular la tensión y corriente que debería entregar el transformador?
> Pensaba hacerlo de 30-0-30VAC Y 7A (10 de pico)
> No se si lo estoy planteando de la manera correcta ya que me daría un trafo de 420VA
> Desde ya, muchas gracias !



Revisa el foro, hay muchos post que explican esto en detalle. Uno de 30Vac esta bién, depende si lo vas a hacer estereo o mono. Estereo 10A continuos; Mono 5A continuos.


----------



## QUIEROUNTESTER

Seria interesante un video del amplificador funcionando con sus respectivos parlantes y otro conectado a un osciloscopio...


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Me compre este medidor ESR Medidor LCR Mega328 no es tan preciso y mide en mili Henrio mH bueno hice un bobinado de 7 vueltas y me mide 0.03 mH o sea 30 uH en un toroide de 25mm diámetro externo, 13 mm dia int, 15mm espesor. 
y en un EC35 que es similar a ERL35 le di 9 vueltas y me da 0.30mH o sea 300uH no se si esta midiendo bien o estoy mal en la conversión.
otra pregunta vi en otros post que le ponen gap a los núcleos de salida sean toroides o EI EE en los amplificadores Class D claro que al ponerle gap tiene que boninarse mas creo que 1 mm de gap le ponen. Bueno la consulta era si esta bien esta maquinita y que bobinado le hago, quiero usar el EC35 o ERL35 tengo entendido que aproximadamente le dan de 10 a 15 vueltas dependiendo del núcleo EI EE y de 20 a 30 vueltas al toroide claro dependiendo la calidad y el tamaño.
o lo que indica la maquina no es mili henrios (mH) si no micro henrios (uH) no se si alguien tenga este medidor y me pueda ayudar


----------



## broke1790

*Pabloescorpio 100, experimenta con la bobina que hizo *djnanno!!

Abajo esta la descripcion de su experimento, lo puedes encontrar en  paginas anteriores. Por experiencia propia, te diria que armes la bobina de multialambre y si eres mas aventurero arma la bobina con el nucleo toroidal T200-2 o el T184-2, con estos ultimos te ahorrarias el alambre de cobre y sobretodo el espacio (te aconsejo que estos ultimos, tambien los bobinanos sean con multialambre, ya que hay calentamiento si pones un solo alambre).

Saludos


Bueno aca les adjunto unas imagenes  de la bobina con núcleo de ferrite y la de núcleo de aire que fabrique  para mi UCD de 500W a 4 ohm.

Como les dije anteriormente, calentamiento nulo del nucleo. Es EE42/21/20 de 1mm de gap total, material CF139.  
    Miniatura de Adjuntos Ver el archivo adjunto 142686 Ver el archivo adjunto 142687


----------



## edyrron

Saludos amigos del foro.
Estoy muy contento pues me puse armar este maravilloso amp desde hace mucho tiempo casi dos años jeje, y hoy parece que ya tengo todos los elementos necesarios para culminar el proyecto, pero se me ha dificultado conseguir algunos elementos como: 
Los diodos UF4004 y el 1N5817, en su lugar tengo el UF4005 y el 1n5819
También el condensador de 1.5uF de 50V, consegui uno de 1uF a 250v
Las resistencias de 1.8K a 1W, consegui de 1.5K y de 2.2K a 1W
La bobina de 30uH ya la voy a hacer, o encontré que en los equipos Sony tienen una bobina de 30uH, y no se si podría usar esa.

Les adjunto unas fotos de la bobina (L671 la verde)y espero que me puedan ayudar indicándome si los elementos que conseguí pueden ser usados sin riesgo en este circuito.
De antemano les agradezco por su ayuda que siempre es tan valiosa.


----------



## Fogonazo

edyrron dijo:


> Saludos amigos del foro.
> Estoy muy contento pues me puse armar este maravilloso amp desde hace mucho tiempo casi dos años jeje, y hoy parece que ya tengo todos los elementos necesarios para culminar el proyecto, pero se me ha dificultado conseguir algunos elementos como:
> Los diodos UF4004 y el 1N5817, en su lugar tengo el UF4005 y el 1n5819
> También el condensador de 1.5uF de 50V, consegui uno de 1uF a 250v
> Las resistencias de 1.8K a 1W, consegui de 1.5K y de 2.2K a 1W
> La bobina de 30uH ya la voy a hacer, o encontré que en los equipos Sony tienen una bobina de 30uH, y no se si podría usar esa. . . . .


No sirve, es de muy baja capacidad de corriente.


----------



## edyrron

Fogonazo dijo:


> No sirve, es de muy baja capacidad de corriente.



Fogonazo si lo había imaginado pero si no iba a quedar con la duda, y con respecto a los diodos y las resistencias?, supongo que los diodos si deben servir, pero leí los foros anteriores y no hacen referencia al UF4005, como reemplazo del UF4004 ponen el mur1520, y para el 1N5817 ponen estos: (BYS21, BYV10-20, SB120, BYS21-45, MBR150) que tampoco los puede conseguir.
las resistencias de 1.8k me fue imposible busque como en 10 electrónicas diferentes, compre las de 1.5K y de 2.2K, cual crees que será la mejor opción?


----------



## alcides alvarez

edyrron dijo:


> Saludos amigos del foro.
> Estoy muy contento pues me puse armar este maravilloso amp desde hace mucho tiempo casi dos años jeje, y hoy parece que ya tengo todos los elementos necesarios para culminar el proyecto, pero se me ha dificultado conseguir algunos elementos como:
> Los diodos UF4004 y el 1N5817, en su lugar tengo el UF4005 y el 1n5819
> También el condensador de 1.5uF de 50V, consegui uno de 1uF a 250v
> Las resistencias de 1.8K a 1W, consegui de 1.5K y de 2.2K a 1W
> La bobina de 30uH ya la voy a hacer, o encontré que en los equipos Sony tienen una bobina de 30uH, y no se si podría usar esa.
> 
> Les adjunto unas fotos de la bobina (L671 la verde)y espero que me puedan ayudar indicándome si los elementos que conseguí pueden ser usados sin riesgo en este circuito.
> De antemano les agradezco por su ayuda que siempre es tan valiosa.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 151881
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 151882



Saludos y feliz fin de año, este te serviría U16C20C,su aspecto es parecido a un transisitor,solo tienes que medirlo y colocarlo en la posición correcta.


----------



## edyrron

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos y feliz fin de año, este te serviría U16C20C,su aspecto es parecido a un transisitor,solo tienes que medirlo y colocarlo en la posición correcta.



alcides alvarez
Gracias por el dato, a la final aun no pude armar el amplificador, los capacitores de 1uF que compre han sido de 35v, me di cuenta a tiempo que si los ponia y probaba el circuito de seguro quemaba algo.

Estoy usando un transformador que me regalo un sobrino mio, ni idea de donde lo saco, en el secundario me da 35-0-35, regulado me da 49.5-0-49.5, hice los calculos para ver la potencia y resulta que es de 1KW , y lo quiero aprovechar. 


Buscando por alli encontre el  F16C20C, supongo que si funciona verdad?

Por favor me podrian indicar si puedo usar el diodo UF4005 en lugar del UF4004, y el 1N5819 en lugar del 1N5817, adjunto un datasheet de los elementos que les menciono.

Les pido disculpas por molestar tanto con preguntas que talves sean absurdas.
Agradezco mucho su ayuda.


----------



## djnanno

Si, esos diodos son más comunes. Yo los he usado sin problemas, por otro lado con esa tensión sacar 1kW es muchísima corriente. No creo que este bobinado para ese fin, y si lo esta deberías usar 2 o 3 amplis.. Mucha corriente para los irfp250.. Saludos


----------



## edyrron

djnanno dijo:


> Si, esos diodos son más comunes. Yo los he usado sin problemas, por otro lado con esa tensión sacar 1kW es muchísima corriente. No creo que este bobinado para ese fin, y si lo esta deberías usar 2 o 3 amplis.. Mucha corriente para los irfp250.. Saludos



Ok voy a probar entonces con el UF4005 y el 1N5819.

Claro el voltaje es muy bajo apenas 50v, estaba pensando en armar dos o tres de 200w.
Quería preguntarles que sucede si no uso parlantes de 8ohm, por allí tengo uno grande pero es de 11ohm, supongo que baja el volumen un poco, pero no daña al amp usarlo con parlantes de más de 8ohm?


----------



## djnanno

Por supuesto que no, el tema es bajar mucho la impedancia. Por ejemplo 2ohm si lo dañan. Te recomiendo que antes leas un poco más de y otros temas de audio para entender un poco más de impedancias, tensiones, corrientes y potencias... Así te moverás con tranquilidad


----------



## edyrron

Ok gracias, si leí un poco a menor resistencia más distorsión y mayor calor en los mosfets, pero como no decía nada de usarlos con mayor impedancia me quedo la duda si el THD baja o se mantiene, o si la bobina al no ser calibrada para ese propósito sufre algún daño.
Estaba leyendo que para usar con 2ohm sería mejor usar el irfp260 y el IR2113, la bobina debe ser de 6uH, imagine que para mayor impedancia también habría que cambiar la bobina


----------



## shevchenko

2ohms? 
Es mejor hacer 2 a 4 ohms c/u
El que arme yo tiene un ir2113 y par de irfp260N 
No lo usaria en 2 ohms...
Tenes en cuenta la fuente?
Y en 2 ohms tal vez para 100w.. 200w.... 
Pero si te animas y sale bien cuentanos!
(Yo lo use en 2ohms alimentado con +-65v) pero a 1/3 de volumen....


----------



## edyrron

Saludos
No pienso usar el amp con 2 Ω, solo mencionaba algo que leí unos post atrás.
Con la fuente tuve suerte conseguí un buen transformador de 1Kw, cuenta con dos secundarios uno de 16-0-16, y otro de 35-0-35, solo usare el secundario de 35v, rectificado me arroja 50v y 14.6A, pienso hacer dos amplificadores de 200W a 4Ω, por ahora solo estoy armando uno, y estoy muy emocionado  ya falta poco para echarlo a andar.



Me podrían indicar si se puede usar un toriode de ferrita de los que hay en las fuentes de PC para hacer el inductor de 30uH, unos post atrás alguien menciono lo siguiente:
(En los toroides de polvo de hierro de las PC's, desde el mas chico al mas grande (solo los amarillos) después de 15 vueltas tienes, por cada vuelta 7uH mas, Así que con 18 Vueltas tienes 30uH, con 16 tienes 16uH, con 20 tienes 44uH, con 22 58uH)
Saque un toroide de una fuente y planeo hacer pruebas con ese.
De antemano gracias por sus comentarios y ¡Felices Fiestas!


----------



## shevchenko

Algunos dicen que si le haces un corte con la amoladora o mejor aun un dremel, satura menos el nucleo y anda mejor...
Pero.... por que no usas el trafo " Ei (33 35 45 lo que sea) " grande de la fuente... y  lo bobinas a gusto....tenes mas espacio y es un material mas adecuado... de ultima pedis prestado un inductometro... lo bobinas con varios hilos/alambres a la vez y listo....


----------



## edyrron

shevchenko dijo:


> Algunos dicen que si le haces un corte con la amoladora o mejor aun un dremel, satura menos el nucleo y anda mejor...
> Pero.... por que no usas el trafo " Ei (33 35 45 lo que sea) " grande de la fuente... y  lo bobinas a gusto....tenes mas espacio y es un material mas adecuado... de ultima pedis prestado un inductometro... lo bobinas con varios hilos/alambres a la vez y listo....



Gracias por el dato, voy a buscar el trafo que me indicas, lo del inductometro lo veo complicado, no conozco a nadie que tenga uno, quise comprarlo pero el precio es demasiado alto, $120 dolares


----------



## Daniel Lopes

edyrron dijo:


> Gracias por el dato, voy a buscar el trafo que me indicas, lo del inductometro lo veo complicado, no conozco a nadie que tenga uno, quise comprarlo pero el precio es demasiado alto, $120 dolares


Hola a todos , caro Don edyrron puedes conpra un inductometro Chino por la Internet a un precio seguramente 10 veses menor que lo aclarado arriba.
Puedes tanbien construir un basado en PIC , ese proyecto hay aca mismo por lo Foro , basta buscar .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## djnanno

Los núcleos que están en fuentes de pc NO SIRVEN para esta función. Con 2 o 3 vueltas llegas a los 30uHy, lo he calculado y anda por ahi. Pero saturan demasiado rápido debido a su factor de inductancia alto. Son pocos los núcleos toroidales que pueden usarse en esta aplicación ya que son pensados para bobinas de alta inductancia en fuentes conmutadas. Agarra un núcleo de transformador de fuente de pc y tomate el trabajo de rebajar la columna central en 1 o 2 mm, después busca el software que esta publicado acá en el foro y mete los datos para que te lo calcule... No es exacto, a penas es algo aproximado y experimental pero funciona... La única alternativa "sería" es comprar un núcleo con gap de material conocido y calcularlo como se indica en su hija de datos. Suerte


----------



## edyrron

shevchenko dijo:


> Algunos dicen que si le haces un corte con la amoladora o mejor aun un dremel, satura menos el nucleo y anda mejor...
> Pero.... por que no usas el trafo " Ei (33 35 45 lo que sea) " grande de la fuente... y  lo bobinas a gusto....tenes mas espacio y es un material mas adecuado... de ultima pedis prestado un inductometro... lo bobinas con varios hilos/alambres a la vez y listo....



Encontré unos trafos, cual seria el calculo para obtener los 30uH ?
les dejo unas fotos de los trafos que encontre.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don edyrron puedes conpra un inductometro Chino por la Internet a un precio seguramente 10 veses menor que lo aclarado arriba.
> Puedes tanbien construir un basado en PIC , ese proyecto hay aca mismo por lo Foro , basta buscar .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Saludos.
si encontré el post del inductometro y precisamente estaba pensando en armar ese proyecto, seguiré buscando en el Internet a ver si consigo uno a un precio conveniente, de lo contrario ya empezare a armar ese proyecto.


----------



## shevchenko

Estaban usando el trafo Ei 33/35 con un gap ( en vez de rebajar pones un plastico o similar en las patas de la E)  con 10 vueltas 22uh?   Si buscas mas y mas lo encontraras bien claro...


----------



## edyrron

djnanno dijo:


> Los núcleos que están en fuentes de pc NO SIRVEN para esta función. Con 2 o 3 vueltas llegas a los 30uHy, lo he calculado y anda por ahi. Pero saturan demasiado rápido debido a su factor de inductancia alto. Son pocos los núcleos toroidales que pueden usarse en esta aplicación ya que son pensados para bobinas de alta inductancia en fuentes conmutadas. Agarra un núcleo de transformador de fuente de pc y tomate el trabajo de rebajar la columna central en 1 o 2 mm, después busca el software que esta publicado acá en el foro y mete los datos para que te lo calcule... No es exacto, a penas es algo aproximado y experimental pero funciona... La única alternativa "sería" es comprar un núcleo con gap de material conocido y calcularlo como se indica en su hija de datos. Suerte



ok entonces el núcleo toroidal queda descartado, voy hacer las pruebas con el transformador que me indicas, el software ya lo voy a buscar gracias.





shevchenko dijo:


> Estaban usando el trafo Ei 33/35 con un gap ( en vez de rebajar pones un plastico o similar en las patas de la E)  con 10 vueltas 22uh?   Si buscas mas y mas lo encontraras bien claro...



ok gracias ya voy a empezar hacer las pruebas, bueno apenas compre los condensadores de 1uF.


----------



## djnanno

shevchenko dijo:


> Estaban usando el trafo Ei 33/35 con un gap ( en vez de rebajar pones un plastico o similar en las patas de la E)  con 10 vueltas 22uh?   Si buscas mas y mas lo encontraras bien claro...


Según la bibliografía eso es aceptable pero produce gran cantidad de EMI por estar separadas todas las"patas" y no solo la columna central. Recomienda que en caso de realizar de este modo el gap se debe envolver con cinta conductora (formando una espira de cortocircuito) los dos extremos de la E que quedan separados. Es sólo una recomendación...


----------



## Zet@

Saludos! 
 Como  ya se mencionó en otros diseños calse D, los toroides que se encuentran  en las fuentes de PC, no sirven para usarlos en las salidas de estos  amplificadores, ya que son de polvo de hierro y su capacidad para la  frecuencias con las que puede trabajar es muy limitada, provocando en  estos usos, un exceso de temperatura y muchisima distorsion, si es que  no llega a quemar alguna parte del amplificador o en el mejor de los  casos que todo el conjunto ni siquiera arranque. 
 Aclaro que hay  algunos diseños y diseñadores que los usan, pero con algunas  modificaciones en el toroide o en la frecuencia de trabajo del  amplificador. Pero para evitarse problemas y dolores de cabeza, trata de  conseguir cualquier nucleo de ferrite de la una fuente de pc, desde  luego que no sea muy chica, hacele un GAP de 1 mm aproximadamente en la  columna central y listo. Yo he probado con exito nucleos EE, EI, ER,  ERL, RL desde el 20 al 55. Por ejemplo, uno de los mas chicos fue el  ER18 y un ERI20, que con el GAP lo pude utilizar con un amplificador  clase D hasta 150 watts sin problemas de temperatura.
 Con respecto a  la cantidad de espiras, lo mejor es usar un inductómetro, ya que muchos  se guian por los comentarios de algunos que en los nucleos que usaron  les fue necesario esa cantidad de espiras, pero no todos disponemos de  los mismos nucleos y menos con las mismas caracteristicas y mas aun si  usamos nucleos reciclados de fuentes de pc.
 Como dato, tambien he probado con nucleos de fuentes switching para dicroicas, y me han funcionado bien hasta 150 watts.


----------



## alcides alvarez

edyrron dijo:


> Gracias por el dato, voy a buscar el trafo que me indicas, lo del inductometro lo veo complicado, no conozco a nadie que tenga uno, quise comprarlo pero el precio es demasiado alto, $120 dolares


 


Existen varios fáciles y económicos para armar en la wet,este es uno:Capacimetro e inductometro con PIC16F84 o PIC16F628


----------



## edyrron

Zet@ dijo:


> Saludos!
> Como  ya se mencionó en otros diseños calse D, los toroides que se encuentran  en las fuentes de PC, no sirven para usarlos en las salidas de estos  amplificadores, ya que son de polvo de hierro y su capacidad para la  frecuencias con las que puede trabajar es muy limitada, provocando en  estos usos, un exceso de temperatura y muchisima distorsion, si es que  no llega a quemar alguna parte del amplificador o en el mejor de los  casos que todo el conjunto ni siquiera arranque.
> Aclaro que hay  algunos diseños y diseñadores que los usan, pero con algunas  modificaciones en el toroide o en la frecuencia de trabajo del  amplificador. Pero para evitarse problemas y dolores de cabeza, trata de  conseguir cualquier nucleo de ferrite de la una fuente de pc, desde  luego que no sea muy chica, hacele un GAP de 1 mm aproximadamente en la  columna central y listo. Yo he probado con exito nucleos EE, EI, ER,  ERL, RL desde el 20 al 55. Por ejemplo, uno de los mas chicos fue el  ER18 y un ERI20, que con el GAP lo pude utilizar con un amplificador  clase D hasta 150 watts sin problemas de temperatura.



Saludos.
De acuerdo entonces no usare el toroide de la fuente de PC, voy hacer la prueba con los núcleos EE, EI, ER, etc... que me indicas.




alcides alvarez dijo:


> Existen varios fáciles y económicos para armar en la wet,este es uno:Capacimetro e inductometro con PIC16F84 o PIC16F628



Justamente el día de hoy fui a la tienda a comprar los elementos para ese proyecto, solo me falto el display pero espero este fin de semana ya poder armarlo.


Hoy por fin he terminado de armar el amp, pero no funciono 

Ahora bien, la bobina no es la adecuada use el toriode de fuente de pc (la que muchas veces me insicaron que no funciona para este proyecto), pero esq ya no aguantaba las ganas de ver si funcionaba o no.
Como han dejado en claro que esta bobina no sirve, solo la conecte con la esperanza de ver si el amp arrancaba y se pudiera escuchar algo, cualquier cosa, aunque sea distorsionado.

Ocurrió que al momento de conectar, el cono del parlante desciende totalmente y permanece así hasta desenchufarlo, ademas solo escucha como brbrbrbrbrbr muy leve.

No se si este problema se debe a que la bobina no es la indicada, espero que solo sea eso (aunque lo dudo), o es que algún componente puede estar defectuoso y de ser así, cual podría ser?

La fuente es de 50V 14.6A con dos filtros de 6800uF a 65V
Les dejo unas fotos del Amp a ver si me ayudan a encontrar algún error, hice lo posible por armarlo bien, pero al parecer metí la pata en algo 

De antemano les agradezco por la ayuda
Att: Edyrron


----------



## djnanno

Si se fue "para adentro" debe estar quemado un MOSFET o mal el driver. No puedo saberlo así nomas. Desconecta el parlante, enciende lo con la lámpara serie conectada y mide la tensión continua en la salida. Nunca debes conectar directo el parlante sin antes medir que no hallan más de unos cientos de milivolt. El ingeniero tagle (ejtagle) público un proceso de detección de falla, siguelo para buscar el problema


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, tenes que probar en la salida si no hay voltaje por eso se va para abajo el parlante, y fijate bien las pistas parece que hay alguna unida con otra. Te recomiendo usar zocalos para el ir2110 y el lm311 porque se suelen quemar.,


----------



## shevchenko

Para personas como yo, sin osciloscopio ni inductometro se complica...
Sobre un nucleo Ei33 10 vueltas da 29uH.
Ahora ya con todas las cosas raras que hace este amplificador sumarle que "quema los ics" vamos mal.. 
Si el montaje es apenas adecuado y los componentes son originales (y tambien adecuados claro)
Sale andando de una... 
Yo prefiero soldar los ics....,Pero a este clade D lo tengo con zocalos hace tiempo y no me ha dado dramas... y hasta que ande adecuadamente el zocalo parece la mejor opcion.... 


Saludos.


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas, me preguntaba si este nucleo podria servir para hacer la bobina. Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## scarecrow86

edyrron dijo:


> Saludos.
> De acuerdo entonces no usare el toroide de la fuente de PC, voy hacer la prueba con los núcleos EE, EI, ER, etc... que me indicas.


 
Que configuración tenes armada? porque por lo que vi en las fotos tenes en R16=10K pero en R15/16 parece que fueran de 2k2??? y supuestamente tendrian que ser de 3k9. Fijate en la tabla del pdf.


----------



## eldante

Hola una consulta, los mosfet irfp250 soportaran una potencia de 800w rms, en caso de que queden muy justo, que mosfet me recomiendan poner para 800w RMS.


----------



## shevchenko

Irfp260n
Depende de la carga...


----------



## eldante

shevchenko dijo:


> Irfp260n
> Depende de la carga...



Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, disculpa la molestia. Sería con una carga de 2ohm.


----------



## eldante

Alguien sabe que ganancia aproximada tiene este amplificador? para mas o menos determinar la ganancia de el preamplificador


----------



## yeinermiranda

Hola, a todos *! H*e tratado de armar este fabuloso amplificador y *h*e tenido mucha dificultad 
Todo los componentes están bien puesto*s*.
Pero a*_*la hora de echarlo *a *andar no me fun*c*iona, simplemente no hace nada 
Se*_*me calienta*n* un poco los 2n5401 pero del resto todo está b*ie*n.... *H*e cambiado el lm311p y el irs2110 y no me funciona *,* no se que hacer 
Ante mano muchas gracias a todos los que me puedan ayudar


----------



## shevchenko

Fijate bien el patillaje de esos trs chiquitos...
Identificalos bien luego soldalos correctamente, identifica patillaje en el pcb y luego ubicalos bien..
Podes probar con otros trs...


----------



## eldante

Hola buenas tardes, no logro conseguir el LM311 aquí en Tucumán lo busque por todas las tiendas de electrónica. Alguien conoce el reemplazo de este integrado?. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Alguien podría decirme si en la bobina de 33mHz se pone una de 40 50 mHz afecta al amplificador se que si es menos puede distorsionar o no funcionar pero si es de mas mHz en que le afecta al amplificador


----------



## shevchenko

33uH es una medida distinta a la que dices, la que tu dices es frecuencia, ahora si solo le erraste a la medida... la de 40 esta cerca... la frecuencia la pone el Ampli, los detalles de frecuencia de una bobina son los  limites de funcionamiento de ella..  
Si es una bobina que soporta un maximo de esa frecuencia... bueno... esta sobrado.. no?
Fijate en las primeras paginas!! (De pagina 1 a 100)


Saludos!


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Gracias shevchenko 
si fue un error es uH y tenia esa duda por que estoy haciendo un amplificador con el IR2153 con 2 mosfet y lei que habia funcionado bien con 50uH se que no es muy bueno este amplificador en toda la banda  pero para bajos y medios si, es muy sencillo y ya he trabajado con el IR2153 en las fuentes smps vamos a ver que tal funciona como amplificador aqui adjunto una foto del modelo que estoy haciendo cuando lo termine subo mi amplificador no es tan bonito como esta foto pero espero que funcione, a me olvidaba voy a utilizar el IRFB4227 no se si tenga que cambiar la resistencia del gate es de 22ohms



Este es el pcb que estoy haciendo y la foto de amplificador terminado le hice alguna pequeñas modificaciones para reducirlo un poco mas y le puse el potenciómetro multivuelta para probar la frecuencia debe funcionar en 106khz, que creo que es lo maximo que da el IR2153 y el pcb lo hice de 102 mm x 45mm espero subir la foto cuando lo tenga funcionando


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenos dias a todos consulto a todos los lectores en general de este hilo y espcialmente a pabloescorpio100 
el esquema de este amplificador esta en el foro? o si lo tienes podrias compartirlo 
y la pregunta general es el driver dice ser el ir2153 pero en la foto del chip se ve ir2151
quiere decir que es aplicable el 2153 en el diseño por que dice en ambos tener la misma aplicacion
y yo que pense que el 2153 era solo para fuentes smps claro que el 2110 es para lo mismo...


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Mogolloelectro
El IR2153D (S) es una versión mejorada de los ICs de control de puerta IR2155 e IR2151, e incorpora un controlador de puerta de medio puente de alta tensión con un oscilador frontal similar al temporizador CMOS 555 estándar de la industria. El IR2153 ofrece más funcionalidad y es más fácil de usar que los IC anteriores. Se ha diseñado una función de desconexión en el pin CT, de modo que las dos salidas del controlador de puerta pueden desactivarse mediante una señal de control de baja tensión. Además, las anchuras de impulsos de salida del controlador de puerta son las mismas una vez que se alcanza el umbral de bloqueo de subtensión en VCC, lo que resulta en un perfil de frecuencia y tiempo más estable al arranque. La inmunidad al ruido se ha mejorado significativamente, tanto bajando el pico di / dt de los controladores de puerta, como aumentando la histéresis de bloqueo de subtensión a 1V. Finalmente, se ha prestado especial atención a maximizar la inmunidad de enclavamiento del dispositivo y proporcionar una protección ESD completa en todos los pines.



Los dispositivos IR215x son ampliamente utilizados en balastos electrónicos, fuentes de alimentación de CA / CC y fuentes de alimentación DC / DC y cargadores de batería, es la tercera generación IR2153, IR2154, IR21531, IR53H serie SIP módulos híbridos y ahora el IR2157 y IR2159 este driver trabaja max. a 106Khz
el IR2110 o IR2113 tampoco son driver especiales para audio amplificador pero trabajan a mas frecuencia que los hace optimos para usarlos en Amp Class D que pueden trabajar de 200khz a 400khz que es la frecuencia en que mejor trabajan los amplificadores Class D
a partir de los IRS2092 estos driver si son especiales para amplificadores de audio



Este es el ultimo diagrama que no esta actualizado con el de la foto aqui ponen resistencia del gate de 10 ohmios del irf460.Este daigrama lo saque de una pagina rusa.


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Este es el ultimo diagrama que no esta actualizado con el de la foto aqui ponen resistencia del gate de 10 ohmios del irf460.Este digrama lo saque de una pagina rusa.
Las modificación que le hice es ponerle un potenciometro multivuelta en vez de 5.1K(RT) y en vez de 1n le puse 330p (CT) que viene a se casi igual en frecuencia lo hice para darle la máxima frecuencia ya que los valores de los componentes varían de esa manera lo ajustaba al maximo despues el circuito lo reduje un poco y al final en vez de ponerle 2 condensadores de 1uf le puse uno de 2.2 uF a y le estoy haciendo la bobina de un EI33 y poniendole un gap de 1mm a 40uH espero terminarlo pronto y te comento como me salio


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola shevchenko 
Sabes que resistencia de puerta se utiliza en el IRFB4227


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Bueno ya probe el amp con el IR2153 funciona a la primera, Pero el volumen es muy bajo como de 1 o 2 watt tal vez tenga que usar un PreAmp las pruebas las hice con un celular como fuente de audio y con una fuente SMPS de +-35v, no note zumbidos ni ese ruido hiss esta trabajando como a 100khz tal vez tenga que reducir la resistencia de 2K2 ya que esta es para 45V a ver si alguien me ayuda con los cálculos o a modificar el circuito. Primero creo que probare con una señal de entrada mas alta a ver como funciona. a en la puerta de IRFB4227 le puse 22 ohmios y los mosfet estaban tibios sin disipador.


----------



## mogolloelectro

probablemente me creen un post o algo pero por aca dejo el hilo del 2153
si fuera admin lo haria por mi cuenta incluyendo mensajes inapropiados o fuera de lugar de la gente que no leyo
http://radiokot.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=118180&start=20


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Como dije en el post 4107 este circuito lo saque de una pagina rusa .
Esta muy bien el sonido al menos para un aficionado, no será un sonido Hi-FI pero es nítido y potente lo probé con una fuente smps de 35 volt simétricos y los mosfet calentaron como a 40 grados sin disipador a máximo volumen y a la salida obtenía pico de 20 volt. Tal vez tenga que aumentar las resistencias de 22 a 47 ohmios del gate ya que estoy usando el irfb4227, mas o menos lo probé por media hora.


----------



## darwindavid

saludos hermanos !
Pabloescorpio y como resolviste lo de la poca ganancia de la que hablaste al principio? usaste un pre amplificador?


----------



## pabloescorpio100

darwindavid
Si te fijas en el diagrama en la pin 3 del LM311 la resistencia R3 es de 1K le puse un potenciómetro multivuelta y lo fui bajando hasta 100 ohmios y me aumento la potencia aclaro que yo hice funcionar este Amplificador con una fuente con +-35V tal vez con +-45v no sea necesario variar nada que es lo que pone Сергеj el que diseño este amplificador. No le hice todavía un Pre Amp y el voltaje de salida del speaker llego a medir cerca de 20 Volt,  según veo en este video la salida llegan a medir cerca de 7 volt tal vez sea por el mosfet que utilizo el IRFB4227 pero al algo curioso yo me compre un probador como lo puse el el post 4366 chino y los mosfet también lo compre de la china 5 de una tienda y 5 de otra tienda de diferentes códigos de fabricación y con el probador unos me salian como IGBT y otro si como mosfet y los 10 eran IRFB4227 separe los que me indicaban como IGBT ya que según tengo entendido trabajan a menos frecuencia y como este amp trabaja a 100 Hkz aprox. le puse estos que me marcaban como IGBT y funciona muy bien hay un pequeño ruidito que hace entre música y música que con la resistencia de 1K no se siente mucho y cuando lo bajo a 100 ohmios se nota mas, te recomiendo que le pongas esa resistencia multivueltas de 1K y lo vallas bajando y tu decide como te gustaria que quede.
Bueno aclaro que yo solo soy un aficionado no soy ingeniero ni técnico y este es mi hobby
Este es mi amp. con una fuente SMPS y un crossover le puse 1 parlante para los bajos y otro en los medios los parlantes eras de 10 pulgadas.



Me olvidaba aqui te pongo unos videos de otras personas que hicieron este mismo amplificador
Si lo haces con +-45 voltios me comentas que tal te salio voy a tratar de hacerme la fuente de 45 aunque mas interesado estoy por una de +-90 volt para probar otro amp. también con 2 mosfets que ya lo tengo echo, Bueno suerte y que te salga bien.


----------



## eldante

Hola amigos me funciono a la primera, no cumplí a rajatabla los componentes, lo hice para 800wrms y al alimentarlo con una señal de audio de un celular me dió una salida de entre 15 a 20wrms en 16ohm (2 parlantes en serie) lo alimento con un trafo que arme de 1.5kva de 55+55Vca ( 80+80 Vcc). Espero que al alimentar con un pre amplificador me de mas o menos la potencia que uso. Lo arme para 2 ohm con los irfp260  que me recomendaron por ahí. El sonido por ahora es bueno con lindo sonido en bajos. Les dejaria fotos pero nose a donde subirlas. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y archivos?


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Bueno aqui les dejo el pdf para los que quieran hacer este amplificador imprimirlo en hoja A4 al 100% ya esta probado tal vez necesite algunas mejoras pero funciona bien, fuente +-45V potencia 200Watt 4 Ohms


----------



## crazysound

Hola @pabloescorpio100, en qué programa has hecho el pcb? Se ve excelente..
Has usado 1n4148 en los gates de los mosfet? Funcionan bien a alta frecuencia?

Saludos..


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola crazysound el programa es Sprint Layout 6 es para hacer pcb me parecio sencillo este programa por eso lo utilizo  y bueno solo lo modifique un poco para hacerlo mas compacto el pcb original esta aqui, pagina rusa (http://radiokot.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=118180&start=300) 
Si el 1N4148 funcionan bien en alta frecuencia me parece que son de 4 ns, mas rapidos que los mur120 que son de 25ns, me olvidaba el diodo que va entre el pín 1 y 4 del IR2153 en le datasheet recomiendan de 50 ns algun diodo de 1A 50ns yo no lo encontre y le puse el UF4007 que es de 75ns y menos mal me funciono, si encuentras el IC IR2153D ya tiene incorporado el diodo asi que no es necesario ponerlo.
Y si algún amigo utiliza algún simulador como Ltspice o Proteus haber si puede analizarlo y ver que mejoras se le puede hacer a este circuito.


----------



## broke1790

Hola compañeros fanaticos de la electronica, les pido ayuda para complementar un amplificador que encontre en una pagina thailandesa, el diseñador original del amplificador utiliza el irs2092, este ultimo es frecuentemente utilizado en los diseños de amplificador clase d. Bueno hice un recopilado de informacion de este ampli, hasta rediseñe la placa de nuevo basandome en la informacion del diseñador el cual posteo imagenes de su diseño. Ya tiene mucho que recopile esta informacion y tiene mucho que hice el diseño de las pistas del ampli(si le pueden dar una revisada para verificar errores). Lo que no me acuerdo son las potencias de las resistencias y valores que se deben de cambiar a distintas potencias y voltajes de trabajo. Bueno en general este ampli debe ser alimentado el bias con una fuente externa, el cual subire junto con mi rediseño(copia para ahorrar palabras).
Si son tan amables de complementar el ampli o de buscar errores, con ayuda del ing ejtagle y de los demas camaradas, puesto que el diseño fue hecho con pcb wizard (se me hizo muy facil formar las pistas). Para los que quieran armar el ampli, les comunico que no lo he probado (solamente es un rediseño mio y pido ayuda de expertos para que encuentren algun defecto) y no lo armen hasta que le den visto bueno de mi rediseño, no sean flojos contribuyan con el diseño y por experiencia hagan su propio diseño placa (se aprende mucho, de verdad). Les comparo la pagina http://www.un-soundsales.com/board/index.php?topic=2434.0
Saludos.​


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Broke 1790
Hola para verificar tu circuito debes ponerlo en RAY-X y no el pcb de tu Professional Edition que no se ven los componentes y bueno aqui te dejo esta foto que hice hace algunos años para que te guies.
A y los voltajes de trabajo del amplificador esta en la foto que has posteado con los valores de las resistencias.


----------



## broke1790

En realidad colgué el archivo de las pistas para aquellos que quieran realizarlo y también el archivo de pcb wizard original (para que lo pudan modificar). De caualidad no sabrás cuales son las potencias de las resistencias a distintos voltajes de operación. Ahora que recuerdo, los Thailandeses recomiendan usar el irfp4229 para potencias de 1200w, con el irfb4020 se pueden alcanzar los 700w?.

Bueno me basare en tu diseño para corregir el mio, en cuanto a la construcción tendrá que esperar , con la variacion del dolar pues me es imposible importar los componentes por el momento.


----------



## pabloescorpio100

IRFB4020 te puede amplificar hasta 300w 8 ohmios según el datasheet cualquier consulta sobre los mosfet o integrados busca los datos en el datasheet para eso están, y sobre los voltajes de operación esta en las imagenes que has puesto, y no has puesto el archivo pcb wizard.


----------



## broke1790

Voy a colgar el archivo de inmediato. Ya se porque no subio el archivo, no acepta el tipo de extension, lo voy a subir en archivo .rar.


----------



## Fogonazo

broke1790 dijo:


> Voy a colgar el archivo de inmediato. Ya se porque no subio el archivo, no acepta el tipo de extension, lo voy a subir en archivo .rar.



Cuando publiques un diseño de un PCB aclara si fue comprobado o no. ¿ Este fue comprobado ?


----------



## broke1790

No ha sido probado el diseño, pero si son tam amables de echarle un ojo de experto, a lo mejor ven algo que yo no he contemplado. Acepto toda clase de criticas.
Saludos.


----------



## juampa

Buenas! Gente.
 Ante todo el agradecimiento al ing. ejtagle, por este gran aporte, de una pequeña bestia.
 Les comento que llevo un buen tiempo leyendo todos los mensajes asta convencerme de armar este proyecto, eh tenido unos pequeños inconvenientes pero no grandes.
 Concegui todos los componentes especificados por ejtagle ,a excepto por pequeñas modificaciones, funciono de primera y con una muy aceptable calidad de sonido.
 Lo único que no tengo certeza de que este perfecto es el inductor devido que no tengo para medir, pero la semana que viene me llega un medidor y lo estaré  perfeccionando.
 Ahora mi pregunta , cuando aumento el volumen mas de la mitad del pote.. es como que se produce un corto o mas bien una falla que baja el voltaje negativo y luego de un instante vuelve a la normalidad.
 Como si uno de los mosfet, la parte negativa fallase.
alguien que me pudiere ayudar le agradecería.
 Desde ya muchas grasias.


----------



## djnanno

Hola, para ayudarte es necesario algo más de información. Con que lo alimentas, que tensión, que carga conectas y por supuesto algunas fotos del bicho andando. Es sumamente raro el problema y la experiencia me dice que cuando sucede algo sumamente extraño, debe ser un falso contacto. Revisa soldaduras, zócalos y valores de componentes


----------



## Fogonazo

juampa dijo:


> . . . . . . Ahora mi pregunta , cuando aumento el volumen mas de la mitad del pote.. es como que se produce un corto o mas bien una falla que baja el voltaje . . . .



Me huele a transformador chico/poca capacidad de filtros.


----------



## juampa

Gracias por su pronta respuesta.
 Lo arme con la configuración para 400 a 4 ohm, alimentado con un trafo de 42-42 ac, y rectificado queda 57-57. tira 8 amperios, lo he medido asta 10 tira.  Lo estoy usando con una fuente con 14100 uf por rama. les adjunto algunas fotos.
 Aun lo esta conectado con protección con una lampara por cada rama de 60w.


----------



## Fogonazo

juampa dijo:


> Gracias por su pronta respuesta.
> Lo arme con la configuración para 400 a 4 ohm, alimentado con un trafo de 42-42 ac, y rectificado queda 57-57. tira 8 amperios, lo he medido asta 10 tira.  Lo estoy usando con una fuente con 14100 uf por rama. les adjunto algunas fotos.
> Aun lo esta conectado con protección con una lampara por cada rama de 60w.Ver el archivo adjunto 153689
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 153690
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 153691
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 153692




Esos cable *largos* y *finos* con lo que conectas todo


----------



## zopilote

Cuando se tiene un foco en serie con el transformador y se prueba el amplificador, es preferible sin señal al principio y luego probarlo con la señal y un potenciometro desde cero subiendo poco el volumen, si uno le da mas volumen, el voltaje de la rama negativa se baja hasta mas de 10Voltios y mucho mas, y como consecuencia el sonido cambia, es mejor retirar el foco y colocar en vez de el un fusible acorde con la potencia del transformador.


----------



## juampa

solucionado!! jaja..
 Anda pero de maravillas. Le cambie loa cable por mas corto,mas grueso, reemplace las lamparas por fusibles y un espectáculo.
 Ahora la unica duda: los tr 5401 son los que toman temperatura alta (98º a 105º) junto con el inductor, lo demas a temperatoras mas que buenas.
 ¿esta bien que trabajen a esa temperatura?
 desde ya mil gracias por los consejos.


----------



## ocipico

ando con este proyecto todavia en "bragas" pero creo que si el inductor se calienta es por que esta mal o en inductancia o en el grueso del hilo, el hilo que tienes no se ve muy grueso.
segun lei en algun post de este hilo es mejor usar varios hilos trenzados, prueba hacer otro inductor asi y haber que tal, la temperatura de los transistores no se si tendra algo que ver con el inductor


----------



## Damian999

Bueno, queridos amigos, se me dio por armar ya la 3er plaquetita de este lujo de Eduardo y tengo ganas de tirar la toalla ya.. hace 2 dias que reviso la placa sin dar con la tecla, Q1 y Q2 vuelan en un microsegundo al recibir la menor señal de audio en la entrada de la placa y he revisado cada detalle, cada componente, cambie el IR que voló junto con la primer volada de Q1  Q2, la regulacion de parte del TIP31 es correcta.. en fin... si alguien tiene alguna idea sobre por donde sigo les agradezco estos bichitos son preciosos pero este me ha ganado hasta el momento.


----------



## Cdma System

Hiciste todas las pruebas que indicaron en la página 6 o 7? Creo que no


----------



## shevchenko

Y una vez echo el montaje tener que ir al post de Fogo de "puesta en marcha"
Verifica si los trs que pones en verdad tienen el patillaje que deben tener, esto en un protoboard un par de R y un led los pones a prueba, el ir es original???
Testealo antes con el esquema del datasheet!
Pone fotos claras del montaje!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Damian999 , o alguno de los componentes es falsigicado o algo mal en la plaqueta


----------



## Damian999

Gracias a todos! Hola DOSMETROS! un tiempo ya que no hablaba contigo, me alegra saber de ti. con respecto a lo que a dicho EXPERIMENTADOR es verdad, no todas las pruebas las he hecho, no todas todas, ahora tampoco puedo hacerlas porque por extraño que parezca, cambio el IR y el zener de 12 y aún sin los MOSFET calienta impresionantemente el IR2110 y se quema el zener de 12. 
Tip en buen estado, salida del IR sin carga, diodos rápidos bien, (los IR2110 tengo cantidades industriales, ya que tengo una fábrica de fuentes SMPS y aquí los usamos de a montones (casi 70 u 80 al día como máximo) y funcionan más que bien, los TR pequeños (2n5401) están medidos con instrumental con PICs que te calculas ganancia, capacitancia, pérdidas EB EC CE y marcan valores más que normales (aunque claro que los medidores no los prueban a la tensión de fuente del ampli) actualmente +-43 SMPS @44Khz 1.2KW RMS doble nucleo con doble tanque Phi de entrada y doble inductor de salida (para el mejor filtrado posible) 
el asunto es que ya de cambiar componentes, por más cuidado que se ha tenido (utilizar malla desoldante  de buena calidad y no tanto desoldador a pistón para cuidar las pistas) así y con todo entre tanto y tanto cambio de componentes (4 IR2110 y 6 IRFP460 entre unos 12 2n5401 y 6 zeners) si bien los IC están montados sobre zócalos, el resto de los componentes (sobretodo los 2n5401 en el diseño original de  PCB de nuesto querido Ingeniero Eduardo) ha dejado sus huellas en el PCB, asi que ya estoy pensando en reemplazarlo y pasar los componentes a otro nuevo PCB.
Me ha sorprendido el hecho de que los 2 anteriores no habían dado batalla (el primero sólo unos minutos), el segundo con la experiencia del primero salió andando ante el primer intento, cosa que sucede hasta el sol de hoy, y este actual que ha venido a vengar a algún proyecto descuidado de mi niñez. 
Mañana con el favor de Dios les iré comentando las novedades. Gracias de antemano a todos, estimados colegas. 
PD: gracias shevchenko por el dato
PD2: Nuestro estimado Fogonazo, me declaro culpable de no haber atendido dicho post de puesta en marcha en ninguno de los 3 que he realizado en estos 3 años. esta vez lo haré! 
Gracias a todos.


----------



## zopilote

Todo es culpa del pcb en si, tiene las pistas muy juntas y si no realizas un buen trabajo, quedan conecciones que solo con lupa se encuentran, otro de los factores seria que la fuente tenga problemas, pero eso sería raro, pero es mejor revisarlo con carga y dejar ese lado.
 Una de las cosas de estos amplificadores es que si pruebas el amplificador sin IR2110 los mosfet se quemaran, al contrario no sucede. 
 Si tienes transistores quemados lo mejos es comprobarlos, coje un objeto contundente (martillo o similar)  y trata de partirlos  para que muestren la oblea de silicio, si esta son muy pequeño, es por que son de baja calidad.
otra razon es que cometiste  un error en alguna resistencia, o algun condensador pequeño se puso en corto.


----------



## Edu-D

Hola compañeros, me anime en armar el amplificador tipo D funciona perfecto, sin problema alguno lo tengo funcionando actualmente.
Lo tengo conectado con una fuente +-55 voltios. Sin problemas de calentamiento  del inductor y no necesite un cable blindado para la entrada de señal. Sonido limpio y bajos perfectos.

Saludos y exitos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Describí las características del inductor , por favor !


----------



## Edu-D

El inductor lo arme y es reciclado mide 30uH, el único núcleo que no se saturaba y no distorsionaba los bajos y no me afectaba en las frecuencias altas, no tengo datos de dicho núcleo. En mi país no se pueden encontrar sino reciclándolos de otras tarjeta.
Use los mosfet IRFP460 y  el transistor MJE15030.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y de dónde reciclaste ese núcleo ? Te pregunto porque lo mas dificil de éste amplificador es el inductor


----------



## Edu-D

Lo saque de unas reliquias de unas placas que estaban de repuesto, tengo otro de esos originalmente como lo encontré. Así se veía el núcleo, pero de viejo el carrete se rompió.


----------



## Fuegomp3

buenisimo, pero, de que eran esas placas!?!?! osea, que aparato era el que las tenia puestas? medidas del nucleo?


----------



## powersound

Buenas estoy comprando los componentes *POR QUE* desde hace tiempo e querido empezar armar este proyecto y tengo una duda sobre los mosfet *S*era que el irfp90n20d me pueda f*U*ncionar bien ya que quiero armarlo para unos 200 watts rms al principio y después llev*A*rlo a unos 1500watts y quiero usar el mismo mosfet agradecido al que me pueda asesorar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui el datasheet : IRFP90N20D


----------



## arturoedain

Este mosfet IRFP4668 tiene solo 9.7mΩ RDS(on) max, pero el dv/dt es de 57v/ns afecta en algo?


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que armé este UCD  y ahora lo estoy armando en estéreo 
la primera etapa  que termine arrancó de una!
Sin ruidos ni cosas raras... 
los mosfets irfp460 trabajan  fríos, el tip32c apenas tibio 
los diodos rápidos los recicle de placas de tv  
los caps todos testeados buscando los más parejos posibles para asegurar simetría...
el inductor  es de coilcraft de 22uH 
cap de 1uF (reciclados de un tv)
en la última se pueden ver los 00.99 mV  en la salida! 

Como alguien dijo los dramas con este amplificador son problemas de calidad/originalidad de componentes  o bien problemas de construcción/diyer...


----------



## shevchenko

shevchenko dijo:


> Bueno ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que armé este UCD  y ahora lo estoy armando en estéreo
> la primera etapa  que termine arrancó de una!
> Sin ruidos ni cosas raras...
> los mosfets irfp460 trabajan  fríos, el tip32c apenas tibio
> los diodos rápidos los recicle de placas de tv
> los caps todos testeados buscando los más parejos posibles para asegurar simetría...
> el inductor  es de coilcraft de 22uH
> cap de 1uF (reciclados de un tv)
> en la última se pueden ver los 00.99 mV  en la salida!
> 
> Como alguien dijo los dramas con este amplificador son problemas de calidad/originalidad de componentes  o bien problemas de construcción/diyer...









bueno termine de montar el segundo canal, conecto y salía un ruido muy feo y fuerte luego de resoldar todo revisar los ics, cambiar los diodos rápidos... horas y horas revisando todo.... 
corte la placa al medio para poder manejar mejor y al conectar la alimentación a la fuente.... tenía un cap desoldado.... bueeenoo... solde y arrancó. ... nunca hubo un problema en el circuito... 

Así que ya tengo los 2 canales andando!






montaje final!!
Tenía duda si conectar los 2 TIPs al disipador o sólo 1 o bien aislar los 2 y luego conectar el disipador al punto estrella de la fuente....
como no tengo punto estrella y mi fuente está más bien improvisada conecte ambos al disipador y no tuve dramas incluso el mp3 sintoniza emisoras... (raro) 
comienzo a hacer la placa para el transformador así abuso de un punto estrella generoso!
(sólo agregaré un preamp y una placa Bluetooth si es que anda)


----------



## MiguelCR

De que potencia RMS es tu amplificador estero? y con cuanto voltaje lo alimentas?


----------



## shevchenko

MiguelCR dijo:


> De que potencia RMS es tu amplificador estero? y con cuanto voltaje lo alimentas?



Lo alimento con +-63v  y si bien lo usaré a 8 ohms (cada canal) 
puede trabajar a 4ohms sin dramas...  depende de la fuente nada más...


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas noches, que bipolares utilizaste para el par diferencial? Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## shevchenko

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas noches, que bipolares utilizaste para el par diferencial? Gracias por la respuesta



Uso B649A pero hay que hacer malabares con las patas...


----------



## redmx

pabloescorpio100 dijo:


> Bueno ya probe el amp con el IR2153 funciona a la primera, Pero el volumen es muy bajo como de 1 o 2 watt tal vez tenga que usar un PreAmp las pruebas las hice con un celular como fuente de audio y con una fuente SMPS de +-35v, no note zumbidos ni ese ruido hiss esta trabajando como a 100khz tal vez tenga que reducir la resistencia de 2K2 ya que esta es para 45V a ver si alguien me ayuda con los cálculos o a modificar el circuito. Primero creo que probare con una señal de entrada mas alta a ver como funciona. a en la puerta de IRFB4227 le puse 22 ohmios y los mosfet estaban tibios sin disipador.



Amigo , prueba cambiando r3 a 470 ohms , yo puse 270 ohms y en serie un capacitor electrolitico de 100 uf , esto para prevenir un offset alto , saludos .


----------



## pabloescorpio100

REDMX gracias por la respuesta eso es justamente lo que hice con un potenciometro multivuelta  lo fui bajando, y mejoro baste el sonido, ahora estoy por probarlo con una fuente de +-45V lo que quisiera es que me ayudes a subirle el voltaje a +-55v y +-75v aumentando R7 y R8 de 2K2 y tal vez estas resistencia que son la realimentacion R4 3K3 y R5 33K y cambiar C11 y C12 al voltaje adecuado me parece que es todo lo que tendría que modificarse


----------



## Cdma System

Pablo a que frecuencia pusiste a trabajar el IR para que no entre en corto los mosfet


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola experimentador pense que la lo habias echo funcionar este amplificador, el IR2153 esta aprox. a 106khz CT=330p RT=10.5k o si es resistencia fija le puedes poner este valor RT=5K1 CT=1nF, le puse la resistencia multivuelta para calibrar la frecuencia pero veo que no es necesario, algo en tu pcb debe de estar mal o algún componente porque no me envías fotos de tu circuito y que mosfet estas usando


----------



## Cdma System

Lo voy a buscar, en alguna parte del chatarrero debe estar.
Estaba usando los IRF640. 
La frecuencia de oscilación en ese caso lo tenía bien, lo que me resulta extraño (ya que no tengo experiencia con amp.  Con IR2153 pero si fuentes) es que el integrado oscila bien separado de la parte del LM y el transistor. Cuando conectaba la parte del LM y el transistor la oscilación caía como a 60hz, eso es normal?
Busco la placa y le saco fotos.
Los valores de los componentes son los correctos, menos la bobina de Coilcraft que es de 33uHy. 
No se si eso es lo que me estaba jodiendo ya que me parece el circuito en cierta parte parece un UCD y de ser así el caso ya me cuadran los números de porque no me funcionó.


Pd: el LM y el transistor funcionan bien porque los volví a poner en el UCD y arrancó sin problemas.

Que valor de bobina usaste?


----------



## shevchenko

Pero el ir2153 tiene frecuencia fijada por vos y no varia al usar un u otro inductor, el ucd es autooscilante y el inductor/cap son parte de la realimentacion..(o le erro?)
Los irf640 andan excelente para estas cosas


----------



## Cdma System

Si te fijas bien en el circuito del que se está hablando el filtro de salida también  forma parte de la realimentacion.


----------



## powersound

Una pregunta amigos no se puede poner la alimentacion de los mosfets independiente para no tener que hacer tantas modificaciones alos componentes y asi poder subir o bajar los watts


----------



## Cdma System

Podes probar con 3 fuentes para los diferentes voltajes o podes optar por otros  amplificadores que no tengas que modificar tanto


----------



## powersound

Amigos termine el proyecto gracias a dios sin ningun problema arranco de una sin ruido nada de sobrecalentamiento funciona perfectamente y la calidad de audio es excelente

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​
Una pregunta amigos si deseo subir la potencia del amplificador le puedo anexar un par de mosfet mas y poner la alimentación de los mismos aparte del del resto del circuito


----------



## Lolo71

Buenas compañero powersound, si revisas bien los archivo del diagrama. hay diferente valores para las potencias que llegaras a necesitar o sea mas potencia, checar los valores dados para esa potencia que tu necesitas y toma nota de los altos voltajes (peligrosos).


----------



## powersound

Ok amigo lolo71 
Bueno ya he trabajado con altos voltajes pero en otra clase de amplificadores y es primera vez que trabajo con uno clase d, quiero alcanza al menos 3k con este amplificador ya que al principio del foro se habla de que se puede llegar hasta los 11250w, ahora mi duda es la siguiente ¿los 2 mosfet aguantan 3k o le puedo añadir un par mas y si el integrado no presentara algún problema?


----------



## shevchenko

Dudo que alguien le haya sacado mas de 800wrms a este circuito..

 revisa la tabla y elegi buenos mosfets....

yo me inclinaria por el irs900 o el switching Amp (en puente) aunque siempre es mejor varios amplificadores.. y no uno solo..


----------



## powersound

Ok amigo gracias, tratare de sacarle la mayor potencia a menos que seme adelante navida y se vuelva fuegos artificiales.


----------



## essempro

buen día, tengo dudas, verán, tengo unos pares de mosfet E38NB50 y me agradaría saber si puedo utilizarlos para este proyecto son canal N. 

aquí dejo su datasheet, dudo mas que nada si afecta el encapsulado, teniendo en cuenta los cables que debería utilizar para conectarlos. (leí en comentarios atrás sobre el problema de agregar cables para sacar los mosfet de la tarjeta). 

un saludo a todos y Gracias.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/24138/STMICROELECTRONICS/STE38NB50.html


----------



## shevchenko

0.11 ohms es medio alto, pero no creo que te de dramas, como mucho un poco de tempertaurs extra, ideales para 8ohms!
como ventaja 500v 48A
Saludos!



Creo que tendrias que recalcular la resistencia de Gate por si es de mucha capacidad su gate..


----------



## essempro

Gracias por responder, si checare el dato, es la primera ves tratando con clase d...
De manera que para 4 ohm no se puede?...

Disculpen la ignorancia. Gracias


----------



## el chimbo

Saludos amigos del foro!!!

se que muchos han puesto en marcha este amplificador

y el mio también lo hice funcionar y esta a +65/-65 el detalle que tengo es que le doy volumen hasta que llega a un punto donde se oye como que cruje (satura)
luego que le bajo volumen sigue sonando bien y lo puedo tener un buen tiempo sonando
pensando que era el parlante ocupe otro parlante mas grande de 250 watts
hasta que llego nuevamente a saturar.



por lo demas de este ampli el sonido es muy claro

la capacidad en faradios es de 20000 por rama
los mosfet son los IRFB4227
por el momento no le he hecho el ajuste de offset ya que a la salida del parlante tiene 1.2v
para la prueba ocupe un condensador de 200voltios 1200 microfaradios en serie con el parlante para que el voltaje dc no llegara al parlante.
lo pruebo con la serie de focos que son dos de 100 watts cada uno
y en momento que cruje ninguno enciende.

espero me puedan ayudar con este problema amigos y de antemano muchas gracias a todos.
adjunto fotos del ampli


----------



## shevchenko

ajusta el DC  y saca ese capacitor, ya que interfiere en como se realimenta (al pasar por el parlante) 
fijate que la fuente de sonido no sea la que satura 
Saludos!
probá con otro inductor fijate si no se calienta (podria estar saturandose a alto volumen?) te recomiendo un transformador de fuente de pc con 2 cintas de gap (1mm) y 10, 15 o 20 vueltas segun parlante... 
Saludos!


----------



## LeanxD

Buenas amigos de Forosdeelectronica, hice este amplificador y tengo en la salida de parlante -10v, lo bueno es que amplifica la señal a partir de este punto pero la continua persiste, agradeceria un poco de ayuda ya que soy estudiante principiante nadamas, desde ya gracias.


----------



## shevchenko

revisa las resistecias que sean correctas, mira que la alimentacion del lm311 sea simetrica, ya de ultima intercambia los trasistores cercanos al lm311 (intercambialos de lugar uno con otro) y ands midiendo...
de ultima busca aqui mismo como poner un potrnciometro entre + y - del lm311 y cursor a entrada de audio.
Saludos!


----------



## Yamith253

pregunta... el LM393 sirve para este proyecto? se que la distribución de pines es diferente pero quisiera saber


----------



## jt20

angelux dijo:


> ya me embarque en este proyecto y apenas pueda subo fotos, mi pregunta es que si puedo usar los irfp260n para la configuración de 400w a 4ohm sin tener que cambiar otro de los componentes que ya están descritos para los irpf250n  y de antemano gracias a todos los que hicieron posible este ampli de tan buena calidad




buenas soy nuevo en el foro ya arme la placa y esta configurada para 400w a 4ohms pero tengo que arreglar algunas cosas, por ejemplo les monte los irfb4227 la fuente que tengo es de 40 0 40 ac no me alcanza para la tension que sale en el pdf 

otra cosa es si debo modificar la resistencia de gate, tengo sonido pero distoriona a alto volumen puede ser el inductor ya que no tengo como medir saque el inductor de un ampli monoblock de 2500rms es un T184-2 creo es de color rojo y gris va bien ese tiene un embobinado con un calibre 12 o 11 tal vez pero no se la inductancia 

todas las mediciones estan OK

otra cosa es cuando le doy volumen la lampara serie de 100w comienza a encenderse un poquito, ya he cambiado las resitencia de gate en 20-30-33 ohms y sigue igual asique creo que es el inductor 

la fuente es pequeña solo de prueba tiene 5700uf por rama y 52DC

que recomendaciones me puedes dar al sol de hoy son mas de 200 comentarios que aun no termino de leer saludos desde panama


----------



## Yamith253

el chimbo dijo:


> Saludos amigos del foro!!!
> se que muchos han puesto en marcha este amplificador y el mio también lo hice funcionar y esta a +65/-65 el detalle que tengo es que le doy volumen hasta que llega a un punto donde se oye como que cruje (satura)



Tal vez tu problema sea por falta de corriente en la fuente... ó de pronto los mosfet no son muy eficientes...otra cosa el inductor lo veo con alambre muy delgado... allí hay perdida de corriente hacia el parlante

Cómo algo adicional yo no me complique la vida con el inductor de salida... le puse solo 10 vueltas con alambre 17 sobre un núcleo de ferrita toriodal de esos verdes que colocan en algunas fuentes como inductor de entrada y funciono  de una sin distorsión ni nada


----------



## Cdma System

jt20 dijo:


> buenas soy nuevo en el foro ya arme la placa y esta configurada para 400w a 4ohms pero tengo que arreglar algunas cosas, por ejemplo les monte los irfb4227 la fuente que tengo es de 40 0 40 ac no me alcanza para la tension que sale en el pdf




Probaste retirando la lámpara serie que limita la corriente?


----------



## Yamith253

adrian2008 dijo:


> A ver, yo dejo un comentario no negativo si no que es mi opinion, hay personas que queremos mas potencia, y lo mejor que sea con pocos parlantes esto en mi caso, logicamente ya todos han dicho una y otra vez lo del riesgo, que muerte que daño al projimo etc, pero definitivamente hay quienes queremos mas potencia ...



Los amplificadores originales como la qsc trabajan con mas de 100V... creo que algunos modelos manejan hasta 170 Volts y -170V con sistema de inyección de corriente a través de circuitos pwm



ejtagle dijo:


> Hola!
> En el fondo, estoy muy contento... Veo que hay gente que está finalmente entendiendo cómo opera este amplo... El tema es que realmente no doy abasto para hacer "modificaciones a pedido"... Analicemos un poquito lo dicho hasta ahora ...



Copiado Ingeniero




crazysound dijo:


> Hola arielcaso, porsupuesto que lo hice, fue así como me di cuenta. Vos tenés solo 100mV con los valores originales del filtro?? Ojalá yo tuviera tan solo 100mV.
> La verdad no sé como solucionarlo...
> Saludos...



Podría ser fuga de los mosfet o de pronto la misma resina que deja la soldadura ... lavar bien la placa con alcohol isopropilico (propanol)


----------



## shevchenko

y por que no un Fullbridge? 
digamos ue obtenes 800w... es raro ver parlantes de 1000w reales como para usarlo.... ya tenesnque poner en serie/paralelo para no volar el parlante... y volves a que es mejor 2 de 400.... 
este Clase D usalo a +-70v sin dramas... luego es comenzar a experimentar y a llevar el diseño al limite...
y por que no un Fullbridge?


----------



## jt20

experimentador dijo:


> Probaste retirando la lámpara serie que limita la corriente?





*B*ueno gracias por responder amigo, comento que ya ese problema no lo tengo*,* el problema es el inductor*,* ya estoy probando con varias configuraciones*, *el núcleo rojo se me parti*ó* a la mitad*,* estoy experimentando con núcleos EI con gap*,* con unos tipo C de fuentes de pc con 5 solo que cuando se usan calibres y vueltas de*_*mas la resistencia limitadora de la rama + calienta mucho mas que la rama -*, *suena pero medio ronco y no se satura solo es cuestión de jugar un poco con las vueltas de alambre hasta dar en el clavo*.* 

*O*tra cosita que tengo es que el voltaje no sube al uni*r* pata 4 y 8 del lm311 llega a 0.90*,* antes si estaba a unos 1.1v pero no se si*_*es *por*q*ue* estoy usando un transformador ya que uso uno de 39 0 39 el otro era de unos 41 o 42v no lo tengo a mano y uso *é*ste toroide para probar la conmutacion puenteando las patas del lm311 con respecto al ir2110 estan bien llega unos 12.5 a 13v*,* creo que est*á* bien en las pata del lm311 tengo 3.1 y 3.5v uso zener de 3.3v*,* mi problema mas tedioso es el inductor al no tener los equipos para medir, solo me valgo de leer *é*ste foro y experimentar, el offset varia en funci*ó*n del inductor que usen ya lo he notado, mi tarjetita se queda en mute completamente al no tener nada conectado en la entrada luego toco y comien*z*a a funcionar, creo que eso es bueno.

*S*aqu*é* 2 inductores parecidos a este mismo color y forma pero no doy con la medida exacta ni dato para saber si funciona*,* tengo 2 lo saque de un ampli*ficador* monoblock de 2500rms*,* estaba en la sección de la fuente de poder*, é*ste mide 16*32*51 aproximadamente*,* el de la foto es un T225-3 y ese no coincide con las medidas segun el mini ring core


----------



## Cdma System

Antes que complicarte la vida con toroides, segui  probando con los trafos EI de pc(el principal y/o más grande) el gap hacelo de 2mm directamente


----------



## clemen

jt20 dijo:


> *B*ueno gracias por responder amigo, comento que ya ese problema no lo tengo*,* el problema es el inductor*,* ya estoy probando con varias configuraciones*, *el núcleo rojo se me parti*ó* a la mitad*,* estoy experimentando con núcleos EI con gap*,* con unos tipo C de fuentes de pc con 5 solo que cuando se usan calibres y vueltas de*_*mas la resistencia limitadora de la rama + calienta mucho mas que la rama -*, *suena pero medio ronco y no se satura solo es cuestión de jugar un poco con las vueltas de alambre hasta dar en el clavo*.*


Si no tienes los nucleos apropiados porque te complicas, utiliza inductor con nucleo de aire. Siempre los he utilizado y nunca he tenido problema.


----------



## Yamith253

el chimbo dijo:


> Saludos amigos del foro!!!
> 
> se que muchos han puesto en marcha este amplificador y el mio también lo hice funcionar y está a +65/-65, el detalle que tengo es que le doy volumen hasta que llega a un punto donde se oye como que cruje (satura) , luego que le bajo volumen sigue sonando bien y lo puedo tener un buen tiempo sonando , pensando que era el parlante ocupe otro parlante mas grande de 250 watts hasta que llego nuevamente a saturar.



Hola compañero.... yo no se mucho del tema pero si se que ese alambre que le puso al inductor de salida esta como muy delgado para la cantidad de corriente que le quiere sacar... pienso en mi ignorancia que debería cambiar el alambre de ese inductor... del resto es un trabajo impecable


----------



## jorger

Hola,
Por más que he buscado en innumerables ocasiones tampoco he podido saber qué frecuencias manejan los toroides de color verde (sólo verde, sin mezclas). Y mira que son bien comunes..
De todas maneras creería que van bien desde unas decenas de Khz. La pregunta es, hasta cuánto?. Los he visto como transformador en fuentes de dicroicas y en alguna fuente de impresora también.


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola jorger, aca te adjunto una lista de toroides y frecuencias segun color. Para aprender un poco te sirve este proyecto.



jorger dijo:


> Hola,
> Por más que he buscado en innumerables ocasiones tampoco he podido saber qué frecuencias manejan los toroides de color verde (sólo verde, sin mezclas). Y mira que son bien comunes..
> De todas maneras creería que van bien desde unas decenas de Khz. La pregunta es, hasta cuánto?. Los he visto como transformador en fuentes de dicroicas y en alguna fuente de impresora también.


----------



## pandacba

Pero no esta lo que busca Jorge, verde solo!!!!


----------



## jorger

Juan Franco dijo:


> Hola jorger, aca te adjunto una lista de toroides y frecuencias segun color. Para aprender un poco te sirve este proyecto.


Me refería al color verde, SÓLO VERDE, sin combinación con ningún otro color.
Mi mensaje fue en respuesta a otro usuario que preguntaba sobre lo mismo (su mensaje desapareció )
Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola jorger, si disculpa no me di cuenta, busque igualmente aun no encontre, veo si encuentro, yo estoy  usando  toroides verdes, uso para mi amplificador clase D a 150 k, calientan un poco,  saludos


----------



## endryc1

Con un núcleo de ferrita de las fuentes de PC EI 33 haciéndole un Gap  no se calienta nada. Saludos


----------



## Yamith253

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> Este mensaje es para todos los compañeros del foro que no han conseguido los condensadores de 1MF cerámico multicapa, les comento que encontré en unas mother board de pc unos condensadores (SMD) de 5 MF a 50V, digo a 50v ya que les proporcione 50v con un adaptador y no explotaron(esos condensadores no traen ninguna nomenclatura)...



Yo los puse de polyester igual funcionó... lo único el tamaño.... soy de Barranquilla... a propósito en cierto almacén venden esos capacitores cerámicos pero por pedido... no se si me moderen por colocar el nombre del almacén (mundo electrónico)... yo compre 100 unidades ya me las acabé todos...




Cacho dijo:


> Pará... Lo que plantean los Eduardos (en cualquier momento llega el tercero con Homero y los tenemos a todos ) no es que no se experimente, sino que se lea con cuidado lo que se escribe y se escriba aún con más precisión, sabiendo que lo van a leer mal.
> 
> Amén de eso (y estoy de acuerdo con el punto) este no es un ampli que pueda armar alguien "que una vez usó un TDA". Principiantes con este ampli no.




Nos regañaron  .... mentira... la verdad hay personas que comprenden mal las cosas que no es armar cambiar piezas y ya... hay que leer un poquito al menos para saber como funcionan las cosas y del porque esto y del porque esto otro.. es mi criterio... no conozco mucho de clase D (de hecho nada) pero con la explicación que dio el diseñador de este proyecto creo que quedó mas que claro lo que hay que hacer y tener en cuenta.... a los amigos aquí no armen sólo por armar porque les pareció bonito o pequeño o potente... seria mcho mejor que construyan y entiendan como funciona este proyecto... creo que asi se cometerían menos errores y los resultados serian diferentes... claro tampoco es malo pedir consultas a los mas experimentados... gracias


----------



## Yamith253

aquí dejo los datos de la bobina de salida lo realicé de esta manera y funciona perfecto cero ruidos etc
Núcleo utilizado para este amplificador: 
toroidal rojo 
3 centímetros de diámetro externo
2 centímetros de diámetro interno
1 centímetro de grosor
42 vueltas de alambre # 16
con el inductómetro marcaba 41uH


----------



## ocipico

donde se pueden obtener esos nucleos rojos? o de que aparatos se pueden reciclar?, saludos


----------



## Quercus

https://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_odk...de+t-130-2.TRS0&_nkw=toroide+t-130-2&_sacat=0

https://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_odk...de+t-157-2.TRS0&_nkw=toroide+t-157-2&_sacat=0

https://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_fro...de+t-200-2.TRS0&_nkw=toroide+t-200-2&_sacat=0


----------



## crazysound

Quercus dijo:


> https://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_odk...de+t-130-2.TRS0&_nkw=toroide+t-130-2&_sacat=0
> 
> https://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_odk...de+t-157-2.TRS0&_nkw=toroide+t-157-2&_sacat=0
> 
> https://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_fro...de+t-200-2.TRS0&_nkw=toroide+t-200-2&_sacat=0



Hola Quercus, disculpá mi ignorancia, pero qué diferencia habría entre uno y otro ? 

Gracias..


----------



## Yamith253

ocipico dijo:


> donde se pueden obtener esos nucleos rojos? o de que aparatos se pueden reciclar?, saludos



la otra es utilizar un nuleo ee33 o ei33 usados en las fuentes de pc.....también funciona con esos nucleos... ay que agregarle un gap de medio milímetro o 1 milímetro 
para que no se sature el nucleo


----------



## Quercus

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Quercus, disculpá mi ignorancia, pero qué diferencia habría entre uno y otro ?
> 
> Gracias..


  La diferencia es solo la potencia que aguantan. La adecuada para cada uno la desconozco, solo se que el mas potente que he echado a andar, alimentado con unos ±95V  funciona bien con T200-2  y  T157-2  a  4Ω y a 8Ω.
  Tengo pendiente probar _este_, con T157-2, pero por varios problema ajenos a la electrónica no he podido aun.


----------



## Yamith253

Quercus dijo:


> La diferencia es solo la potencia que aguantan. La adecuada para cada uno la desconozco, solo se que el mas potente que he echado a andar, alimentado con unos ±95V  funciona bien con T200-2  y  T157-2  a  4Ω y a 8Ω.
> Tengo pendiente probar _este_, con T157-2, pero por varios problema ajenos a la electrónica no he podido aun.



el inductor con las caracteristicas  que mencioné lo utilicé para 900W en 4 ohmios.. el offset me dio 150mV.... la frecuencia llegó hasta 232KHz

lo utilice a esa potencia porque es lo que me da la fuente no mas


----------



## ocipico

bueno pues despues de mucho tiempo le termine lo monte tal y como pone en el manual para una potencia de 800 rms a 4 onmios ha salido andando a la primera, le alimentado con +-50 para ver como se comporta de que realice unas pruebas de rendimiento le subire el voltaje.

las primeras sensacion pues ruidos cero "espero que cuando lo monte todo en la caja siga igual", tienen 30000 uf por rama, nada de calor, es genial y suena divino.

al principio me asuste un poco por que se escuchaba un "ssshhhhh" pero era por culpa del movil no se por que, por que con un diskman, radio y dvd cero ruidos.

lo que mas complejo y follon tenia con este ampli era el tema del inductor, al final me decante por uno de aire, lo he fabricado de algo peculiar y con una forma peculiar que no he llegado a ver en todo el post, la bobina esta realizada en plano medida con un inductometro en 29,7 uh.

el otro dia me dieron una placa de induccion para el reciclaje de piezas mi sorpresa al abrirla es que lo que proporciona la induccion a las ollas es una bobina en plano con unas ferritas pegadas por debajo, desarme la bobina y la medi, tenia 109 uh con mucho cuidado le quite vueltas hasta quedar los 29,7. ya tenia una bobina y encima con una muy buena seccion ya que es un trenzado de 6 cables de 1 mm, mas que suficiente para este amplificador o eso creo, en cuanto pueda subo fotos para que lo veais.

gracias por vuestra ayuda, ahora a ponerse manos a la obra para hacer otra para tenerlo en stereo

Una duda sirve cualquier protector de altavoces?  Creo haber leido por algun sitio que no,  saludos


----------



## ocipico

no me deja modificar el post anterior, mi gozo en un pozo, he tenido un descuido y los cables de los altavoces se han tocado y me ha volado el ir2110, el tip, 2 de los transistores 5401, y un condensador de 54uf se ha quedado un poco inchado, eso a simple vista.

seguro que os ha pasado alguno, que mas se puede haber quemado? saludos

estoy que hecho chispas ahora a desoldar y comprobarlo todo


----------



## shevchenko

si podes cambia todo, y revisa las cosas que dejes (medilas o probalas)

Saludos!

pd:


----------



## sergiocd62

Que mala suerte compañero ocipico, no olvide cambiar el lm311 y checar todos los diodos.


----------



## ocipico

hola chicos recurro a vosotros por que ya no se por donde seguir, como puse un poco mas arriba se quemo casi todo, bueno pues despues de cambiar los mosfet, el tip, los 5401, los diodos zener, y el resto de diodos, el ir2110 y el lm311, lo conecto todo con un bombillo en serie, y todo correcto el bombillo no encience, me pongo hacer mediciones y en la salida tengo tengo una corriente alterna de 89 voltios, pero si mido en continua tambien tengo de unos 45...

hago una prueba en conectar un altavoz viejo y se dispara el bombillo, desarmo todo de nuevo y vuelvo a revisar todo lo anterior, y todo ok, cojo la lupa y no veo ninguna pista ni cortada ni en puente, cambio los integrados por otros nuevos y los mosfet pero todo igual... alguna idea de que es?

P.d.- que coraje me da compañeros que funcionara a la primera y que por un fallo mio lo arruinara y no sea capaz de arreglarlo, saludos y gracias


----------



## pandacba

No podes poner un parlante si en la salida tenes tensión continua, lo romperá


----------



## sebsjata

¿ya hiciste la prueba que recomendó el mismo autor?, para saber si los mosfet están conmutando correctamente


----------



## pandacba

Tenes que probar absolutamente todos los componentes y contrastarlos con los nuevos revisar las pistas que no esten cortadas, es recomendable poner todo nuevo, no son tantos componentes porque si hay algo que se te pasa seguiras rompiendo material.
El armado es una cosa el poder reparar es algo totalmente distinto, una persona con pocos conocimientos siguiendo los pasos adecuados puede armar muchas cosas exitosamente. el armar no habilita poder reparar, porque la reparación exige un profundo conocimiento de electrónica y de lo que se esta reparando.

Vas gastar menos y tener exito si lo armas con componentes nuevos


----------



## Agustinw

Una consultita
Hay algo que no comprendí, ¿si para alimentarlo y que me de 100w 8ohm  pide +/-40 Ipico 5A se que necesitaría un transformador de aprox 29-0-29 pero de cuanta intensidad nominal?
Para un ampli AB de 100w le colocaba un transformador de 150w pero en este caso no comprendo :S porque si calculo el trafo segun la Ipico me da un transformador de 250w para un amplificador de 100w y los trafos emm son costosos costosos jaja


----------



## printido

Hola huenas ¿Alguien ha conseguido simular el amplificador en multisim? En LTSpice si consigo simularlo pero no así en multisim, no se si alguien ha tenido problemas en simularlo con multisim.


----------



## fabricio123

Gente, muy buenos días!!

Armé el amplificador, lo estoy alimentando con 70+70V
En el lm del lado positivo tengo 3,7 vol y del lado negativo tengo 3,2 vol. Ésto se debe a que me aproximé a los valores de resistencia por no tener la óptima. Pero ésto no creo que sea el causante de mi problema !
Al trazar la señal de audio con otro amplificadorcito, a la salida del ( lm 311 la pata uno)  tengo la señal pero re distorsionada.
En el parlante sale la señal con una potencia de 3w como máximo y muy distorsionada !
Tocó la pata 6 del ir2110 con algo metálico y como que cambia la oscilación y mejora un poquito,
Soldadura están todas bien, pistas en corto ninguna, que podrá ser?
En la bobina no pongo la correcta algunas que andan cerca de los 30 mh. Pero ponga la bobina que ponga es igual la falla. Las resistencias no puse las exactas.
En la retroalimentación pide una de 120 ohm y logre 122ohm con 3 resistencias pero no creo que eso sea el problema,  igual debería sonar fuerte pero distorsionado con algún ruido, etc.
Perdón si volví a preguntar algo ya tocado acá, pero es mucho para leer jaja saludos!!


----------



## hugo ramos

Saludos Fabricio, me podrias decir cómo hiciste la bobina ya que veo que es el mayor problema en éste amplificador, de antemano gracias bro.

Saludos bro, encontré unas bobinas de 33 uH a 5 Amperes, ¿ para cuanta tensión de alimentación me sirven ? , de antemano gracias.


----------



## endryc1

hugo ramos dijo:


> Saludos Fabricio, me podrias decir cómo hiciste la bobina ya que veo que es el mayor problema en éste amplificador, de antemano gracias bro. Saludos bro, encontré unas bobinas de 33 uH a 5 Amperes, ¿ para cuanta tensión de alimentación me sirven ? , de antemano gracias.




No podia escribir hasta ahora, por eso cite el mensaje de arriba.. Alguien me puede explicar porque el amplificador no arranca. Cuando le subo el volumen hace esto y cuando lo bajo deja de dar  señal y cesa la  oscilación . Saludos, ahi va


----------



## jestrada8

endryc1 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 167513
> 
> No podia escribir hasta ahora, por eso cite el mensaje de arriba.. Alguien me puede explicar porqué el amplificador no arranca. Cuando le subo el volumen hace ésto y cuando lo bajo deja de dar señal y cesa la  oscilación . Saludos, ahi va



Buenas noches amigo, el componente mas delicado de ese circuito es el diodo Schottcky, a mi me sucedió igual conseguí uno en una vieja fuente de alimentación de computadora y listo, apenas lo cambie me arranco el amplificador.


----------



## endryc1

La cosa anda por ahi .  medi el voltaj del bias despues del diodo y habian 2 volts. No hay ningun componente en corte.


----------



## jestrada8

endryc1 dijo:


> La cosa anda por ahi .  medi el voltaj del bias despues del diodo y habian 2 volts. No hay ningun componente en corte.


amigo tienen que darte 12v desde los -70 hasta la pata numero 6 del ir2110 con el parlante conectado


----------



## endryc1

No he tenido tiempo de caerle arriba pero ya va a echar a andar. Si no es para dar sonido sera para la basura.  Tran*qu*ilo.

Era el 2110 y el 311 también. Los cambié 3 veces. Para mi que tenía brujería.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Magia China


----------



## duflos

hola gente , probé hacer este ampli y la verdad que no pude dar en la tecla no hace nada solo tiene dc en la salida de de audio la verdad que me doy ya lei todo fui buscando y ndad de que ande , cambien dos veces los integrados ir2110 , mosfet los 2n5401 ect y nada de nada , la única dudas seria consguir el lm 311 ya que me venden el ha311 no se si sera esto alguien me da una mano con este para ver si lo sigo o bien encaro otro proyecto la bobina la saca de una potencia de automovil quemada y manoseada por el dueño jajja la medi con el inductometro y da bien el valor  desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Emis

duflos dijo:


> hola gente , probé hacer este ampli y la verdad que no pude dar en la tecla no hace nada solo tiene dc en la salida



Hiciste las comprobaciones previas dónde indica desconectar L1 unir las patas 3 y 4?


----------



## duflos

hola compañero sisi todas las notas que dejo el señor del post pero la verdad que nunca hizo nada de nada mi amplificador como que hay algo que no va jajaja


----------



## Emis

Todas las mediciones dieron correctas? 

Siendo así debería de funcionar correctamente

Hay muchos IR2110 truchos


----------



## duflos

la verdad sospecho tabien de esos son bastantes feos en cuanto a la impresion que tiene arriba jajaja es mas tiene un estampado de un sello que dice st jaja


----------



## endryc1

Sube fotos para echar una ojeada. No te podemos ayudar si no miramos tu placa. Saludos.


----------



## duflos

Acá dejó una compa


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pasale el dedo con saliva a ese 2110 . . .


----------



## sebsjata

Debes de poner fotos de ambos lados, en especial, la parte del cobre con, el mayor detalle posible, para así examinar bien en busca de algún error.

Y esos integrados tíralos ya, esos no los cojo aún si me lo regalasen .


----------



## duflos

La placa estaba re prolija pero tanto probar sacar poner quedo así jajajaja dosmetros hay se ven bien los integraditos


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos, deberias limpiar esa placa con tiner yo tuve problemas debido a dicha resina limpia y vuelve a pasar fotos para detellar posibles fallas y trata de cambiar ese ka 311...


----------



## endryc1

En teoria no se . En la practica los he puesto por 5v6 y no hay diferencia en el funcionamiento del amplificador. Todo funciona igual. Aclaro que ha sido en otros class d


----------



## barranquilla

Hola a todos los de Foro, armé el amplificador clase D pero tengo unas preguntas , la primera no conseguí los zener de 3V y le puse de 3.9V , ¿  Afectará en algo el funcionamiento?  La otra pregunta es sobre el zener de 12V , ¿Me tiene que dar 12V negativos, porque lo estoy alimentando con 40V y a la salida de TIP me mide 38V y mido el diodo y está bueno y el TIP también.

Les cuento que prové ya el amplificador y si anduvo de una pero con un sonido muy bajo , leyendo los problema que sufre el amplificador a alguien también le paso lo mismo y era la r de retro-alimentación,  probando con varias me aumentó el sonido con una de 220k por la de 22k pero los Mosfet se comenzaron a calentar  después de un rato de funcionamiento, el IR también, ¿Que me recomiendan?



pedro1958 dijo:


> Hola magnetron
> 
> Tu bobina trabaja bien pero cómo la hiciste , nos podrias mostrar ?
> Calibre 12 , vueltas , nucleo , tamaño etc. Gracias
> 
> EJTAGLE , SALUDOS
> 
> Entendí tu mensaje..... pero dices  que  la corriente media es 100mA
> o sea que el low side del IR  alimenta al mosfet con 100 ma ¡ Aprendí algo nuevo.
> 
> A todos los entusiastas y masters tengo una pregunta , comento Ejtagle que entre mas Vcc mas trabaja el IR  a ver en el caso del low side
> para mejor entendimiento , el IR solo maneja 12 V y la capacitancia total Qc del mosfet que es la carga total del mosfet no cambia ni con el voltage ni con la carga , solo se ve afectada con la frecuencia , por que es el numero de veces que carga y descarga el  la capacitancia del mosfet,  es correcto ? Si ésto es cierto podremos poner mas mosfet en paralelo con alimentacion de +- 50 Vcc max  ?
> 
> Les comento a los que quieran y tengan ganas de hacer mas robusto este maravilloso amplificador es poner un par de transistores FZT651  NPN  Y UN FZT751 PNP COMO AMPLIFICADORES DE CORRIENTE  y le quitamos carga al IR pudiendo cargar con tres mosfet por lado , imaginense 3 IRFB4227  manejaría potencias muy elevadas sin carga para el IR y la temperatura de los mosfet nula, hablo de potencias de mas o menos 1500 watts con +- 80 vcc a 2 Ohms  si me permiten postearé mi PCB con protección de corriente  dc  y shutdown en caso de corto circuito.
> 
> Saludos y me emociona hacer un amplificador con gran reserva de potencia y protegido ¡ /QUOTE]
> 
> Cómo hacemos ésto ?


----------



## pandacba

Te tiene que dar 12V no 38
Donde lo has medido y con respecto a que, sube imágen por favor


----------



## sergiocd62

Barranquilla a la salida del tip te debe de dar 28 voltios, si es que lo alimentas con 40 voltios, debes investigar que problema tienes, tal vez el zener que le pusiste no sea de 12 voltios.


----------



## endryc1

Barranquilla. Prueba el estabilizador de 12 volts aparte. Despues lo acoplas al amplificador. Recuerda que el negativo de los 12v va al -VCC del amp.


----------



## barranquilla

gracias por su colaboración ya lo tengo funcionando suena muy bien . y eso que no utilice todos los valores originales que diese el autor 
voy a tratar de subir un vídeo para que lo vean


----------



## mario17farias

Buenas noches, tengo unos irfp254 que rescaté de unas placas que eran de máquinas de impresión offset,las mismas estan con su disipador de calor, comparé a hoja de datos de este con el irfp250 que mencionan aquí, en teoría el irfp254 soporta 250V en vds, 50V mas que el irfp250, entonces me vienen al pelo para este amplficador ?


----------



## Fogonazo

mario17farias dijo:


> Buenas noches, tengo unos irfp254 que rescaté de unas placas que eran de máquinas de impresión offset,las mismas estan con su disipador de calor, comparé a hoja de datos de este con el irfp250 que mencionan aquí, en teoría el irfp254 soporta 250V en vds, 50V mas que el irfp250, entonces me vienen al pelo para este amplficador ?


¿ Y los demás valores ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

300 pesos la bolsa de papas


----------



## mario17farias

estos son


----------



## Fogonazo

mario17farias dijo:


> estos son


Seep, te sirve.

La idea es que leas y compares los valores, *NO *que lo haga yo 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> 300 pesos la bolsa de papas



Esta cara, la consigo por 150$


----------



## mario17farias

Fogonazo dijo:


> Seep, te sirve.
> 
> La idea es que leas y compares los valores, *NO *que lo haga yo
> 
> 
> 
> Esta cara, la consigo por 150$


Perdón, en realidad sí hice las comparaciones, solo que no mencioné todos los datos que comparé. además quería estar seguro. Gracias Fogonazo


----------



## gabriel_diy

Señores, lo armé. Lo probé primero sin los dos mosfet. como para ver que funcionara bien la parte de 12V contra negativo y los +3V -3V. Lo probé luego poniendo el LM311 y el IR2110. Todo OK. Al no tener los MOSFET, el LM311 mantenía su salida en 3V y el IR2110 tenía activa solo la salida para el MOSFET positivo en 12V por encima de la salida. Hasta ahí creo que todo bien. Puse los transistores de salida, el inductor y el cap. Lo encendí e instantáneamente, sin mediar tiempo desde que lo encendí, reventó el Q1 (fuente de corriente del par diferencial). No le encuentro ninguna explicación lógica. Alguno tiene una idea?
Estuve midiendo. Quedaron en corto el Q3 (B-E y C-E) el Q2 (B-C) y el Q1 (que explotó). Aparentemente la corriente de falla fue como se ve en la imagen. También veo que con el circuito apagado, el LM311 tiene continuidad entre el pin 1 y todos los que están a -3V (5, 6, 7 y 8). Así que esto fue catastrófico. Me llama la atención que no haya pasado nada cuando estaba sin los MOSFET.
Confirmo, el LM311 también en corto. Pata 1 con patas 7 y 8.


----------



## sergiocd62

Para poder ayudarte *gabriel_diy *seria bueno que pongas el circuito impreso que armaste para ver si no tienes errores en la soldadura o el armado.


----------



## gabriel_diy

Muchas gracias Sergio por ofrecerte a revisarlo. Este es el circuito


----------



## sebsjata

y porque no usaste el diseño original? no me gusta ese diseño tiene una muy mala masa en estrella, no tiene capacitores de bypass cerca de los mosfet, los tiene pero lejos de ellos, la masa de la señal de entrada es la misma de la masa de la salida de parlante, etc. otra cosa veo que alimentas con +-50v y usas irf540n que su Vds es de 100v máximos, quizás por ahí este el problema, aliméntalo como máximo a +-45v a +-40v por seguridad.
se me olvidó, toma foto a tu montaje, de ambos lados bien claras con buena resolución a eso se refería @sergiocd62


----------



## gabriel_diy

Gracias sebsjata por los comentarios. Los cap de bypass están a la izquierda de los mosfet 100p con sus resistencias de 100 ohms. Tierra hay una sola, no entiendo cómo sería una tierra para señal y otra para la potencia, viene todo de la misma fuente, en algún lugar terminan estando conectadas. Para evitar que varíe la tierra de señal por caídas provocadas por el circuito de potencia trate de hacer el camino de tierra lo más grueso posible, cuánto podría variar la tierra de señal debido a una alta corriente en el circuito de potencia? la sensibilidad de entrada la hice de 1.6V, menor a la original, ese ruido de tierra no debería molestar, me parece raro que solo eso llegue a destruir el circuito, pero puede ser, nunca armé un clase D.
Tenés mucha razón en la tensión de los MOSFET, son de 100V, me equivoqué mal, pensé en 50V sin darme cuenta de que la salida excursionaba casi 100V.
Con respecto al layout, quise plasmar el circuito en el programa de diseño que uso yo en lugar de imprimirlo directo porque quería usar conectores diferentes, ficha molex para audio y borneras enchufables para alimentación y salida. De ahí que haya rediseñado. También porque los pad de los transistores eran muy chiquitos para hacerles el agujerito y que quedaran intactos.

Voy a cambiar todo lo que se quemó y poner los mosfet correctos.

Otra cosa, para probar el circuito, conecté la bornera enchufable directamente, teniéndola energizada la enchufé a mano, en lugar de tener todo conectado desde el principio y luego dar tensión al primario de la fuente, por lo que es muy probable que durante un tiempo mínimo me hayan quedado solo dos pines conectados, por ejemplo positivo y negativo con la tierra al aire o cualquier combinación de dos pines. Vengo haciendo estupideces una tras otra...


----------



## sergiocd62

Que tal *gabriel_diy *aparte de lo que comenta el compañero *sebsjata *y en una revicion rápida veo que en la pata 3 del Lm311 cambiaste el condensador de 100 picos por uno de 4n7 pero seria bueno que compartas fotos de abajo y arriba del amplificador para ver si hay mas problemas.


----------



## gabriel_diy

sergiocd62 dijo:


> Que tal *gabriel_diy *aparte de lo que comenta el compañero *sebsjata *y en una revicion rápida veo que en la pata 3 del Lm311 cambiaste el condensador de 100 picos por uno de 4n7 pero seria bueno que compartas fotos de abajo y arriba del amplificador para ver si hay mas problemas.



Gracias Sergio. Sí, lo cambié para bajar la frecuencia de corte superior del filtro de entrada y evitar más aún las interferencias de la parte de potencia que pudieran entrar por ahí. Quizás es otra cosa que a simple vista me pareció lógica pero se me está escapando algo que no veo.


----------



## sebsjata

cuando me refiero a masa diferentes es al coneccionado de masa en estrella.

mira la diferencia en rojo estan los caminos a masa y en amarillo una pista independiente para la masa de señal de audio. lo de los capacitores de bypass digo los 6 de 1uf no los snubber, otra cosa que vi mal fueron unos planos de cobre que estan sin conexion un plano de cobre siempre debe de ser plano de masa o plano de potencia, es mejor no poner nada que poner un plano de cobre sin conexion a nada


----------



## gabriel_diy

@sebsjata, gracias por la info, ahora sí entendí. Mil gracias por dedicarle tiempo y señalarme en el dibujo. Perdón por la confusión con los capacitores, es que nunca usé los términos bypass y snubber. Es muy cierto lo de las islas de cobre, es preferible gastar más cloruro en este circuito.
Con respecto a la conexión en estrella o no. Pienso que la mayor caída de tensión de la pista de tierra está en el tramo entre la alimentación y la salida (-) del parlante. En el circuito original veo que toman la tierra de señal de ese lugar. De modo que en ambos circuitos estamos tomando la tierra de señal de un lugar que puede tener variaciones, producidas por las grandes corrientes que circulan por el circuito del parlante. En el circuito original, conectando la tierra de esa forma, nos salva de parte de los efectos que pueda introducir de la rama que va por los snubber y el zener, digo parte, porque la corriente que va por esa rama, también está pasando por la rama que va al parlante. En mi circuito, la rama completa de los snubber y zener va por otro lado.


----------



## sebsjata

de igual forma el problema viene de otra parte, lo mas seguro fue la conexión que hiciste en caliente y la tensión de +-50v


----------



## gabriel_diy

Sí, yo creo que fue eso. Espero que sea así de simple. Pero me sirvió para ver que tenía mal elegidos los MOSFET. Además de revisar el tema de los planos de tierra. Si esto funciona así, voy a mejorar la placa basado en tus consejos.
Otro tema. Las resistencias de 5W para lograr los 3V a partir de 50V, calientan bastante. No me gusta mucho estar sometiendo constantemente la placa a temperatura porque se acelera el envejecimiento. Alguno le pone disipadores a esas R?

No hay forma. Estoy otra vez probando por partes. saqué los dos MOSFET. Cambié los transistores de adaptación de niveles, cambié el LM311. Hice una prueba muy sencilla: saqué el transistor de entrada al par diferencial, de manera que pudiera medir la tensión de la pata 1 del LM311 (con la resistencia de 470 puesta, claro). Dejo la entrada a GND y fuerzo la salida a 50V y -50V alternadamente, para ver la tensión a la salida del LM311. Para un lado funciona bien, salen casi -3V por la pata 1, pero para el otro no, solo se queda en 0,6V. Pareciera como si hubiera un diodo conectado a tierra, pero es imposible, ese integrado no está referido a tierra, solo está alimentado con +3V y -3V (lo que está a tierra es una de las entradas). No entiendo qué pasa, es una prueba mínima, la más elemental que puedo hacer, ver si anda el comparador. Pero pruebo con dos comparadores distintos y me da el mismo resultado.

Nada. Saqué el lm311. Lo pruebo en protoboard con la misma conexión.  Pero en lugar de +3v y -3v lo pongo entre 0 y 9v. Pongo 4,5v en una de las entradas y bajo y subo la tensión de la otra y funciona perfecto. Pero en la placa no funciona. No hay nada raro. Tengo aislada esa parte del circuito. Las tensiones exactas que salen de los zener son 2,7v y -2,7v. Será que está muy al borde de los límites de funcionamiento? Tendré que usar zener de mayor valor? Puede ser que la parte más simple de todo el circuito tenga tantos problemas?

Bueno, acabo de detectar cuál es el problema del LM311. No funciona bien porque la tensión con la que está alimentado es muy baja. Pude comprobarlo en el protoboard. Si lo alimento con 9V totales funciona bien, si lo alimento con 5V totales hace lo mismo que en la placa. Da bien la salida negativa y mal la positiva. Debo cambiar los zener por unos de mayor tensión. ¿Esto no le pasó a nadie?


----------



## sebsjata

hola, no deberías de tener ningún problema con esa tensión, la tensión mínima del lm311 es de 3.5v osea +-1.75v, si aumentas mucho la tensión el lm311 se vuelve mas lento y si es mas lento hay mas distorsión, ademas que disipara un poco mas de potencia, lo mas seguro es que tu lm311 sea genérico, falso, chino, etc.
se me olvido preguntar, mediste si tienes los +3v y los -3v?
vuelvo y edito, la resistencia que pone a masa la realimentacion, la tienes de 1.2k segun la tabla debe de ser de 820 para +-40v y en el primer ucd, el que no tenia el ir2110, usaba una resistencia de 2.2k, prueba con esos 2 valores a ver que pasa


----------



## gabriel_diy

Gracias sebsjata. La prueba del lm311 la hago en protoboard con dos lm311 completamente distintos un lm311p y un lm311h de metal. La respuesta es la misma que en la plaqueta. Entrega -2.6v en un caso y 0.6v en el otro. No es simétrico. Quizas eso no afecte al funcionamiento y tenga que revisar un poco el par diferencial. Por cierto,  es necesario aparear esos transistores siendo que funciona en modo digital? Sí, la realimentación tiene los valores cambiados porque uso +50v y -50v en la fuente y porque uso 1,6v pico de sensibilidad, que es un valor standard en audio profesional.
Bueno. Acá volví (qué molesto...). Efectivamente. El lm311 entrega una salida asimétrica pero cumple su función. El par diferencial lo está tomando bien y responde con sus dos salidas. Cuando hice el desastre y se quemaron los 2N5401 también quedó abierta la resistencia de 120ohms. La reemplacé y ya hace lo que tiene que hacer. Ahora solo falta ir mañana a comprar otro IR2110 y dos mosfet para tensiones mayores a 100v. Pueden servir los IRF650? (Creo que no se consiguen fácil) por acá solo tengo BUK456 para 200v pero tienen rdson un poco alta (0.16ohm).


----------



## gabriel_diy

Muchas gracias por la ayuda señores. ¡Funcionó! Parece que todo el problema fue enchufar la bornera de la fuente en la placa con la fuente ya encendida. Una vez cambiados los componentes quemados anduvo. Lo que pasa es que no queria conectarlo hasta que estuviera seguro de que anduvieran todas las etapas. La del lm311 funciona de manera muy particular, pero con eso alcanza. Ahora solo tengo el problema de que ya en reposo los mosfet se calientan. Tengo puesto 27ohms en los gates. ¿Ustedes saben con qué valores debería probar?


----------



## Rocha413

Buenas tardes, alguien me podría explicar que potencia podría alcanzar con los irfp260 en este amplificador y con que voltaje


----------



## Fogonazo

Rocha413 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, alguien me podría explicar que potencia podría alcanzar con los irfp260 en este amplificador y con que voltaje


Las tensiones requeridas se detallan en el primer comentario del tema.


----------



## Rocha413

no me di a entender, lo que necesito saber es que potencia puedo conseguir usando los mosfet irfp 260 los del proyecto son los irfp 250, se supone los 260 son de más potencia, es decir podría solo con dos ya obtener los 1250w?o más?
Es tan amable y me enseña como saber la potencia que puede dar el amplificador según los mosfet que le ponga, ya se que depende de la alimentación y la carga a parlante pero quiero saber la limitación de los mosfet


----------



## Fogonazo

Rocha413 dijo:


> no me di a entender, lo que necesito saber es que potencia puedo conseguir usando los mosfet irfp 260 los del proyecto son los irfp 250, se supone los 260 son de más potencia, es decir podría solo con dos ya obtener los 1250w?o más?
> Es tan amable y me enseña como saber la potencia que puede dar el amplificador según los mosfet que le ponga, ya se que depende de la alimentación y la carga a parlante pero quiero saber la limitación de los mosfet


La potencia esta dada por la *tensión de la fuente.*
Luego se ve si los MOSFET soportan la corriente que requiere esa potencia.


----------



## Rocha413

Gracias, es muy amable


----------



## sebsjata

Rocha413 dijo:


> Gracias, es muy amable


si con los irfp250 se pueden conseguir 1Kw de potencia con los irfp260 también, pero lo recomendable es usar los irfp4227 que tienen una Rdson mas baja.
ademas, es un tema ya tratado, lee el tema y aprenderás mucho


----------



## SantiMerca

Buenas tardes, he armado el amplificador con una alimentación +-40V (en realidad +-37) y sus correspondientes componentes. "Funciona", aunque se calienta el disipador muy rápidamente. Revise varias veces los componentes y las pistas y parece estar todo bien. 
Los reemplazos que hice fue el 1N5817 por 1N5822 (los cuales son más grandes y quedan feos); los cerámicos de 1u por poliester (queda horrible, apenas pueda los voy a reemplazar), y tal como se puede ver en la foto el TIP31C tiene grasa siliconada, la cual es aislante y debería haber continuidad entre este transistor y el disipador. La ficha de entrada es provisoria.
Medí algunos voltajes con el osciloscopio conectando algunos segundos el amplificador y congelando la imagen, lo cual se hace bastante engorroso. Respecto a los zener de 3V, lo que tengo es +- 2.4V aproximadamente, y no se porque y si esto afecta el funcionamiento. De hecho tiene bastante ruido la señal; los -2.5 V son muy feos, tiene metido un ruido que parecería senoidal o cuadrado de unos 0.2V (no me di cuenta de sacar foto). 
En los gate de los MOSFET hay señales cuadradas desfasadas, el que está en la salida alta del IR2110 (HO) tiene una tensión pico a pico igual a la alimentación, mientras que al otro GATE llega una cuadrada de Vpp mucho menor y siempre negativo, dejo adjunta la foto. (van a ver que es 60Vpp en lugar de 80, es porque en ese momento estaba alimentado con una fuente limitadora de corriente de +-30V).

Quisiera saber si en este tema hay algún mensaje donde alguien haya detallado que señales son las correctas en las principales partes del circuito (ej. salida comparador, entradas y salidas del IR2110, etc.); ya que busque pero no encontré.


----------



## Rocha413

Hola amigo, Buen trabajo, la verdad no he visto que en el tema detallen las señales de cada parte del circuito, a que potencia piensas manejar el circuito?


----------



## SantiMerca

Rocha413 dijo:


> Hola amigo, Buen trabajo, la verdad no he visto que en el tema detallen las señales de cada parte del circuito, a que potencia piensas manejar el circuito?


La alimentación sería +-40V con una carga de 4 ohm, lo cual estaría casi en los 200 W si no me equivoco.


----------



## Rocha413

Estas usando el inductor?


----------



## SantiMerca

Rocha413 dijo:


> Estas usando el inductor?


Si, tiene 30,5uH, núcleo de aire. No calienta en absoluto, pero para la versión definitiva la voy a rehacer con una sección de cobre mayor.


----------



## sebsjata

SantiMerca dijo:


> Si, tiene 30,5uH, núcleo de aire. No calienta en absoluto, pero para la versión definitiva la voy a rehacer con una sección de cobre mayor.


Y suena? Si calienta es porque se están solapando los 2 MOSFET o no están encendiendo completamente, revisa las R de Gates y los diodos, por la tención del lm, disminuye el valor de las R de los deberes y coloca capacitores bypass lo más cerca del lm para eliminar ese ruido, coloca de un par de 470n


----------



## SantiMerca

sebsjata dijo:


> Y suena? Si calienta es porque se están solapando los 2 MOSFET o no están encendiendo completamente, revisa las R de Gates y los diodos, por la tención del lm, disminuye el valor de las R de los deberes y coloca capacitores bypass lo más cerca del lm para eliminar ese ruido, coloca de un par de 470n


Si, suena. De hecho en las pruebas, introduje una señal senoidal de 1kHz y se observa en la salida amplificada, pero con bastante ruido. Cuando digo "se observa" me refiero al osciloscopio. 
Las R de gate son de 27 ohm tal como está especificado. No llegué a entender cuales son las resistencias que debería disminuir. Voy a probar lo de los capacitores de bypass, luego comento.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## sebsjata

Perdón, quise decir resistencias de los zeners, fue el corrector del teléfono, aumenta un poco las R de los Gates, solo un poco, y cuando midas las señales de los Gates debes medir entre Gate y source (surtidor), OJO con la tierra del osciloscopio, si está aislado de la tierra del osciloscopio no hay problema, si no, aisla la tierra del osciloscopio y manda fotos del ampli de ambos lados y las fotos de las mediciones con el osciloscopio.


----------



## Teleloco

oscar5fg dijo:


> ja ja yo hace un par de dias que no entro al foro y fui derecho a la ultima pagina del hilo y cuando leo +- 300v. se me cruzo por la cabeza un parlante proyectil mas que un golpe musical ja ja, no se si alguno vio la escena de volver al futuro I cuando marty usa la guitarra en frente de un super parlante, aunque seria interesante... jaja , no , yo que que pensaba en +-100 y se me hace mucho.


JAJAJAJ Fué lo primero que se me vino a la cabeza al leer el título del post, ni hablar de que también pensé en usarlo para mover 2 bafles de 300w c/u; Voy a armar primero una o dos fuentes de las de mnicolau. Y después veo de armar esto. Ya me regalaron un parlante de 15" 300W que me dice "probame" cada vez que paso al lado.


----------



## dunelvis

hola amigos ¿podre montar el ir2010? Donde vivo se me dificulta adquirir el ir 2110.


----------



## DJ T3

Mira el datasheet y compara. Creo que el IR2010 es mas rapido, pero de menor voltaje (200 voltios, contra 500 del IR2110)


----------



## gabriel_diy

Estimados
Acabo de hacer mi segundo módulo, el primero fue de 300W y anduvo perfecto, en un amplificador de bajo, moviendo una "heladera" de 8 parlantes de 10", total 4 ohms.
Recién armo el segundo, que es para 150W. Tengo una consulta: Antes de alimentarlo, medí continuidad entre la alimentación positiva y negativa, no importa en qué sentido ponga el tester, me da como si hubiera un cortocircuito entre positivo y negativo, todavía no conecté ninguna carga. Está bien que sin alimentación estén ambos transistores en conducción? No quiero tener un "pif!" cuando alimente el circuito.

Mientras escribo esto... medí otra vez y no, no hay más continuidad... Es rarísimo, están todas las pistas bien aisladas. Repasé lo que había hecho antes. Primero había medido continuidad entre las patas de los transistores y el cuerpo... ¿Puede ser que con eso haya cargado las compuertas de los Mosfet y que se quedaran conduciendo un tiempo por esa causa?


----------



## DJ T3

Tuviste en cuenta la carga de los capacitores, que al inicio es practicamente un corto?


----------



## gabriel_diy

Finalmente lo conecté a la alimentación, esperando que funcionara. Como les digo, es exactamente igual a otro que ya había hecho. Lo que me pasó esta vez es que ambos zener de 3V se cortocircuitaron. No sé si fue instantáneo o fueron unos pocos segundos. Lo único que sé es que lo conecté y no emitía sonido. Me puse a medir y vi que en los zener tenía una caída de apenas 0,4 o 0,5V en lugar de 3V. Luego desconecté todo y medí continuidad en inversa en los zener y confirmé que estaban en corto.
Cuando hice el mismo circuito la vez pasada, también tuve una primera mala experiencia, en la que los zener se me habían cortocircuitado y se me quemaron varios componentes. Pero lo atribuí a que había iniciado el equipo conectando la alimentación a mano y seguramente se conectó primero el circuito de alimentación positiva y luego el de alimentación negativa (O viceversa). En esa ocasión, lo único que hice fue reemplazar los componentes y luego iniciar el equipo en forma correcta (desde el primario del transformador de la fuente, teniendo todo ya conectado de antemano) y nunca más tuve problemas.
¿La pregunta es, a alguien se le quemaron esos zener? ¿Es posible que se hayan quemado por tensión? Me parece raro esto último porque los zener tienen capacitores en paralelo que inicialmente están en "corto".
La diferencia que veo es que estos zener son para menos potencia que los que usé en el otro circuito. Pero los cambié con tranquilidad porque la potencia que tienen que soportar en reposo es de 53mW.


----------



## DJ T3

Y la posivilidad de que esos zener no sean de calidad?
Las resistencias de los mismos estan bien calculadas?
No bajes la potencia de los zener, por mas que el consumo sea menor, es mejor que sobre en este caso


----------



## gabriel_diy

Lo que estaba mal finalmente era el LM311. Cambié los, zener quizás innecesariamente, por los primeros que tuve a mano, de 6.3V y luego cambié el LM311. Funciona todo a la perfección. Les agradezco por las sugerencias!


----------



## loydamora

endryc1 dijo:


> Con un núcleo de ferrita de las fuentes de PC EI 33 haciéndole un Gap  no se calienta nada. Saludos


hola, como realizó el gap? 

Saludos.


----------



## endryc1

Hola. Busca trafos de monitores de PC. En la fuente lo traen ya con gap. Si no coja una de las E del nucleo y con mucho cuidado rebajele por lo menos 1 mm. Mejor 2 mm. Asi no se calienta NADA. Y me disculpan las mayusculas los señores moderadores. Saludos desde Cuba.


----------



## Pablo Garavano

Hola que tal? les comento que arme el amplificador y anda espectacular!!muchas gracias al creador.lo único que nunca entendí es como aumentarle la frecuencia de oscilación ya que trabaja a 140 mhz y quería probarlo a 250 khz, se que cambiando el valor de c1 330pf varia la frecuencia pero leí por ahí que no hay que hacer solo eso sino también modificar r1 y r2 y ahí esta lo que no entiendo como hacer..
saludos al foro


----------



## Libardo M

Hola amigos, después de mucho dándole vueltas al asunto, termine el clase D posteado en este tema, con el impreso original de Ejtagle.
Conseguí para el filtro de salida varias bobinas, entre estas una que pertenecía a un amplificador clase D de un equipo de sonido. Con las que probé, el sonido es nítido en todo el rango de frecuencias, bajos potentes, medios definidos y agudos como debe ser.
El problema esta en que los mosfets de salida se calientan aún sin señal de audio, aproximadamente en un minuto ya están calientes como una plancha y prefiero apagar la fuente antes de que se vayan a quemar. Pensé que era la bobina y fabrique una con nucleo de aire, el sonido igual de nítido, pero el problema persiste. Decidí aumentar el valor de las resistencias de Gate, de 27 a 33 Ohm y el problema persiste. 
Que creen ustedes que puede ser a causa del calentamiento excesivo?


----------



## shevchenko

Si podés probá con otro inductor, fíjate que la frecuencia sea la correcta (si le erras apenas la R o el Cap T puede dispararse) si tiene a mano una fuente de PC, sacrifique el núcleo y pruébelo, los cap del filtro de salida son los correctos? R de Gate he usado de 10ohms en irfp260n, para mosfets más livianitos (840) más alta si, podés probar, incluso R más alta y ver cómo va la temperatura, el Tr de la fuente está aislado del disipador? Calientan los mosfets o el Tr de la fuente del ir?


----------



## Libardo M

Gracias por responder, Shevchenko.
Según lo que leí, una de las posibles causas del calentamiento es la bobina de salida, puesto que si ésta satura entonces calienta. Por lo que decidi probar con una bobina de núcleo de aire que no satura.
Los mosfets son IRFP250.
Tanto como el IR2110 como el LM311 no calientan, tampoco lo hace el TIP, únicamente son los mosfets de salida. Los mosfets estan aislados, el TIP no, como recomienda Eduardo Tagle en la descripción del circuito.


----------



## loydamora

Revisa el voltaje que llega a tus gates, tal vez no los mandas completamente a saturacion y corte. Saludos.


----------



## Libardo M

Hola Loydamora, ¿Cómo debe ser la forma de onda en los gate de los mosfet? Afortunadamente tengo osciloscopio para verla.


----------



## Barranquilla1

Armenlo, lo recomiendo, suena bien.


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos me pueden ayudar, quiero hacer este proy soy principiante. La cuestion es de donde puedo reciclar el IR2110 y el LM311H aqui en Cuba no existen tiendas de electronica. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## endryc1

Fuentes smps de amplificadores soundking. Si eres de la habana me pasas un mensaje privado y te ayudo.
Saludos.


----------



## el_patriarca

Buenas tardes, perdón si ya se ha preguntado en el hilo, estoy empezando con este amplificador y tengo algunas dudas, ya que me es difícil encontrar los componentes y he tenido que recurrir a desoldar de fuentes de PC:

Puedo emplear el FR102 en lugar del UF4004? Comparando las hojas de datos veo que el recovery time del FR102 es de 150 ns y del UF4004 es de 50 ns.


Ahí les dejo los datasheets, muchas gracias.


----------



## endryc1

En los monitores Aoc hay mur460. Los diodos deben de ser 50ns o menos. Es muyyyyy importante ese diodo. Saludos.


----------



## Meliades

el_patriarca dijo:


> Buenas tardes, perdón si ya se ha preguntado en el hilo, estoy empezando con este amplificador y tengo algunas dudas, ya que me es difícil encontrar los componentes y he tenido que recurrir a desoldar de fuentes de PC:
> 
> Puedo emplear el FR102 en lugar del UF4004? Comparando las hojas de datos veo que el recovery time del FR102 es de 150 ns y del UF4004 es de 50 ns.
> 
> 
> Ahí les dejo los datasheets, muchas gracias.


En la teoría no es el correcto, en la práctica te va a funcionar . Te aconsejo que no le pongas voltajes altos al ampli hasta conseguir un ultra rápido. Pero puedes ir haciendo las pruebas con ése


----------



## danimallen5

Una pregunta tonta que se me acaba de ocurrir...
¿Podria usarse en sustitución del UF400X, un diodo Schottky? tienen menos de 1ns...


----------



## el_patriarca

Gracias por los consejos, logré encontrar el mur420. Ahora estoy buscando literatura donde me indique con cálculos el requisito de ese  recovery time


----------



## Meliades

danimallen5 dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta que se me acaba de ocurrir...
> ¿Podria usarse en sustitución del UF400X, un diodo Schottky? tienen menos de 1ns...


Si , todo lo que resta es ver si el que tienes está por debajo del tiempo que menciona Endryc. Tienes que buscar la datos de éste. Aunque e que los shottky son bastante rápidos


----------



## el_patriarca

Buenas noches, sigo con problemas para encontrar los componentes. Mi consulta es:

Estoy alimentando el amplificador con +/- 45 Volts. Pero no encontré las resistencias R15 y R17 de 1K8 a 1 W.
Mi idea es conectar dos resistencias de 1 K a 1 W en serie. Es ésto posible? Así obtengo 2K ohm con una corriente aproximada de 21 mA para los zener, y una disipación de 0.45 W en cada resistencia. O hay algo que tomar en cuenta?


----------



## Meliades

el_patriarca dijo:


> Buenas noches, sigo con problemas para encontrar los componentes. Mi consulta es:
> 
> Estoy alimentando el amplificador con +/- 45 Volts. Pero no encontré las resistencias R15 y R17 de 1K8 a 1 W.
> Mi idea es conectar dos resistencias de 1 K a 1 W en serie. Es ésto posible? Así obtengo 2K ohm con una corriente de 21 mA para los zener, y una disipación de 0.45 W en cada resistencia. O hay algo que tomar en cuenta?


Así está bién.


----------



## el_patriarca

Bueno, pude conseguir los 1n5819, que era lo último que me faltaba, he visto que hay gente que los ha utilizado como reemplazo de los 1N5817 y les ha funcionado, cierto? O hay alguna modificación con respecto a estos que van a las salidas del IR2110?

También he visto que algunos componentes no entrarán en la placa, era de esperarse, lo que me obliga a hacer algunas modificaciones a la placa para que puedan entrar, mas que todo los capacitores. Hay algo que considerar ahí? Alguna pista crítica?


----------



## endryc1

Trata de mantener el diseño original. En clase d el diseño del PCB es crítico. Sobre todo si es el primero que haces.


----------



## el_patriarca

No te preocupes, el PCB ya está, con el diseño del primer post. Encontré algunos capacitores que se ajustan. Ahora estoy armando la bobina, ya recibirán novedades del proyecto. Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, a ver que opináis dada vuestra experiencia, quiero montar este amplificador con un transformador de 40ac, igual a unos 56v dc en reposo, y la idea es de montarle condensadores de 63v dc, por la poca calidad de los componentes hoy en día, ¿sera poco margen de tensión? 
Gracias


----------



## Meliades

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, a ver que opináis dada vuestra experiencia, quiero montar este amplificador con un transformador de 40ac, igual a unos 56v dc en reposo, y la idea es de montarle condensadores de 63v dc, por la poca calidad de los componentes hoy en día, ¿sera poco margen de tensión?
> Gracias


Está bien . Siempre que dejes un margen de seguridad, no veo que tengas problemas con esos filtros en ese voltaje.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Me acaba de pasar un coleguita este enlace, tengo una pequeña duda, el LM311H no lo conocia, tengo varias piezas del LM386 que es un operacional que creo que es muy parecido, ¿se podria usar este en su lugar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

LM311 es un comparador , el LM386 es amplificador de potencia (1 o 2 W)


----------



## Kumita

estimados, por favor ayudenme con la simulación en multisim. adjunto el archivo


----------



## tonygtguitar

Kumita dijo:


> estimados, por favor ayudenme con la simulación en multisim. adjunto el archivo


compadre, ¿con que programa hiciste esa simulacion? yo con el lt spice no puedo abrirlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

tonygtguitar dijo:


> compadre, ¿con que programa hiciste esa simulacion?





Kumita dijo:


> estimados, por favor ayudenme con la simulación en *Multisim*. adjunto el archivo


----------



## Kumita

Estimados, adjunto el gerber del amplificador. Saludos


----------



## loydamora

Kumita dijo:


> Estimados, adjunto el gerber del amplificador. Saludos


De que versión es? Saludos.


----------



## Kumita

loydamora dijo:


> De que versión es? Saludos.


para generar el gerber use easyDEA para usarlos en cualquier fabricante de pcb (por lo general lo acepta jlcpcb, pcbcart, pcbway entre otros para que se vean mas presentables), me guie del archivo que esta en la primera pagina. me asegure de mantener la distancia entres los mosfets y el tip31c para poder usar los disipadores de fuentes de pc. Saludos


----------



## tonygtguitar

Compañeros, estaba estudiando el funcionamiento de este circuito y bueno, me he arrancado a simularlo con lt spice y me he encontrado con que la señal triangular en el lm311 que deberia generarse en la entrada no inversora, la positiva, no se genera, me sale una señal bastante fea, he revisado el tutorial de nuestro amigo pedro lima y he comparado con otros esquemas clase D y no entiendo por que me sale asi:



Firaros, arriba tengo al salida del lm311 que es la señal cuadrada pwm, al centro, la señal que tengo generada en la entrada no inversora + y la señal de abajo la etrada que entra por la entrada inversora.


----------



## endryc1

Y en la vida real es bastante fea, pero funciona. Trata de simularlo haciendo el PCB y escuchando musica con el despues. Eso te dara mas satisfacion que verlo en pantalla. Recuerda que la teoria es perfecta . La practica no. Saludos.


----------



## tonygtguitar

He probado a quitar la señal de entrada de audio en la simulacion y desaparece en el lm311 todo, la triangular y la pwm.


----------



## endryc1

Los simuladores a veces necesitan de ajustes que no conocemos para trabajar bien. Yo me inclino por que lo armes. Ahi veras si trabaja , y despues chequea con el osciloscopio las señales oyendo musica. El amplificador trabaja y muy bien. No hay que simularlo para saber eso. Ya lo han construido varias personas en los que no me incluyo. Fue el primer class D que conoci, pero arme otro diseño muy parecido. Y creeme las señales son feas. A veces por interferencia y otras por no poner el gnd donde van. Pero el sonido que dan es muy calido en toda la banda de frecuencias.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Muchas gracias compañero, ¿es cierto que este amplificador llega a sacar tantísima potencia? ¿le pondrías una fuente de 10 A por lo menos y un ladrillo de disipador, no?

Y supongo que los mosfet seran los to 247, he visto que este mismo transistor se fabrica en to220 que es una *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para expresarse dentro de un Foro Técnico]* muy pequeña y no debe aguantar nada.

Edito: hace unos meses me gaste un pastizal en transistores de potencia y compre 10 pcs del mosfet to-270 el IRFP250.


----------



## sebsjata

tonygtguitar dijo:


> He probado a quitar la señal de entrada de audio en la simulación y desaparece en el lm311 todo, la triangular y la pwm.


Es que este amplificador no es de oscilación fija con triangular, este es un auto-oscilante y también UCD. Es verdad que las señales en la vida real son feas, pero tampoco son tan horrorosas, hay algo mal con tu simulación, en mi simulación la señal de realimentación es así.





tonygtguitar dijo:


> ¿Es cierto que este amplificador llega a sacar tantísima potencia?


Es muy cierto, al 100%, pero máximo 1kW, o sea +-90V o como mucho +-95V para ir seguros.



tonygtguitar dijo:


> ¿le pondrías una fuente de 10 A por lo menos y un ladrillo de disipador, no?


Si sacas cuentas la fuente a +-90V debería entregar 11.1A (1000W) mas las perdidas (10%) digamos que debería de ser de +-95V y 11.6A (1100W).
 Y de disipador no hace falta colocar un ladrillo, solo estamos disipando 100W, y en el peor de los casos estaríamos disipando 200W (eficiencia de 80%)


----------



## djnanno

tonygtguitar dijo:


> Compañeros, estaba estudiando el funcionamiento de este circuito y bueno, me he arrancado a simularlo con lt spice y me he encontrado con que la señal triangular en el lm311 que deberia generarse en la entrada no inversora, la positiva, no se genera, me sale una señal bastante fea, he revisado el tutorial de nuestro amigo pedro lima y he comparado con otros esquemas clase D y no entiendo por que me sale asi:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 195253
> 
> Firaros, arriba tengo al salida del lm311 que es la señal cuadrada pwm, al centro, la señal que tengo generada en la entrada no inversora + y la señal de abajo la etrada que entra por la entrada inversora.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 195254
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 195255



Mepa que tendrias que leer el post mas "en las profundidades", en la entrada no inversora vas a tener la señal de salida atenuada + la portadora, esta portadora hace que se "vea fea" pero pensa que sale atenuada por un filtro de 2do orden cuya frecuencia esta muy por debajo de la portadora.
Sin contar que es inaudible jaja.


----------



## tonygtguitar

djnanno dijo:


> tendrias que leer el post mas "en las profundidades


Muchas gracias, hare lo que me dices.

*sebsjata*

La simulacion yo diria que ya la he revisado y esta bien, pero en la simulacion al usar el LM311 me encontre que el que habia disponible en el programa, lleva 6 patillas, la pata 5 y la 6 no las lleva:



si te fijas bien en el dibujo he puesto un numero 5 y un 6 con interrogacion por que esas patillas no estan.

Yo lo he montado todo tal cual pero omitiendo esas dos conexiones, mira como tengo esto:


La roja es la señal de entrada que le he metido, y la verde, es la salida que como ves tiene un pequeño rizado que segun voy leyendo es inapreciable por el oido humano.

Ahora te pongo, la señal que tengo en la entrada no inversora, la positiva pata 2 del lm311:


Estuve revisando el circuito y ahora parece que va bien, si quieres te mando mi simulacion y le echas un vistazo.





sebsjata dijo:


> Es muy cierto, al 100%, pero máximo 1kW, o sea +-90V o como mucho +-95V para ir seguros.



¿90v entre positivo y negativo? esa es la alimentacion que le he metido yo a la simulacion.
45v negativos y 45v positivos.


----------



## sebsjata

tonygtguitar dijo:


> ¿90v entre positivo y negativo? esa es la alimentacion que le he metido yo a la simulacion.
> 45v negativos y 45v positivos.


con +-90V (180V entre + y -) consigues los 1000W con carga de 4 Ohm.
con +-45V (90V entre + y -) consigues alrededor de 230W con carga de 4 Ohm.


----------



## cesarpaz

Buenas noche compañeros del Foro,
Arme el magnifico amplificador que tan amablemente el ing. ejtagle compartio en este foro. 
La version es la 800Wrms/4ohm, esta trabajando muy bien. Estoy utilizando una fuente simetrica lineal con un trans. toroidal de +-75V.
Ahora bin el motivo de relatar lo anterior obedece a que quiero cambiar la fuente lineal por una conmutada y me dia la tarea de armar la del compañero *mnicolau *que me fasino (felicito al compañero). 
El dia de hoy me fui al centro de la ciudad de Mexico a buscar las partes que me faltaban (en especial el Trafo), 
Caminando por ahi encontre una fuente tipo LLC muy economica tan solo 30 USD ($652.50 pesos mexicanos, gastaria mas si compro todas las partes de la fuente a armar) y la compre, estas son las caracteristicas:

Entrada 110 a 230VAC,
Cuenta con PFC ( Corrección del Factor de Potencia ).
Salida +-105vdc,
1000 W
y al parecer 10 o 15A, no lo puedo precisar,

Las preguntas que amablemente solicto me apoyen a resolver son las siguientes:
1.- Entiendo que este tipo de fuentes no tienen protecciones, es cierto? ( a execpcion del PFC que talves no es una proteccion)
2.- Se le podran adicionar por fuera algunas protecciones??
3.- Me sirve para el ampli de Ing ejtagle ??
4.- Si utilizo la version del ampli. 1250Wrms/4ohm tendria algun problema por alimetarla con +-105v en vez de +-100??
5.- Que riesgos se corren si la utilizo sin las protecciones.
6.- Lo que no he visto y talvez ustedes si ??

Por su atención muchas gracias.
Les envio un cordial saludo. 
Anexo fotos de la fuente.


----------



## shevchenko

Esa fuente es muy grande para este amp, aunque el ir2110 soporte +-150vdc  los mosfets deberian ser del mismo rango (350v para tener un margen) 
Yo lo use y jamas lo subiria mas de 60+60
Hay amplificadores mas adecuados para ese voltaje 
Sin protecciones a ese voltaje podrías dañar todo si hay algún drama, Primero hace andar ese amp a +-50  y de ahi hace las modificaciones para mas voltaje, muchas veces el ir2110 es dudoso y no soporta trabajar a régimen intenso, igual los mosfets, (y de parlantes como vas? Si no soportan esa potencia vas a volarlos también) 
Fijate si a esa fuente tiene alguna realimentación que puedas tocar para bajar el voltaje un poco.
Saludos. (Es solo una opinión)


----------



## cesarpaz

Muchas gracias por tus obervacioes *shevchenko.*

Te comento que ya tengo el amplificador trabajando muy bien con fuente lineal de +-75, afortunadamente gracias a todas las aportaciones del foro logre este buen resultado. Como lo tengo es con la version de 800Wrms/4ohm, saltar a la version 1250Wrms/4ohm solo implica cambiar R16 a 12K. voy a hacer la ´prueba con las protecciones necesarias ( bombilla de 100W, etc ) y les comento los resultados.

No quisiera tocar la fuente, me parece que para bajar el voltaje a menos 105v implica desarmar el trafo (ETD49/15/16) y calcular las espiras para lograrlo. La feriita es muy delicada y quebradiza ademas que las tratan con resinas que se adieren con mucha fuerza, he logrado desarmarlas bien y completas dejandolas sumergidas 24 hrs. en solvente como el que utilizan los pintores, claro que se pierde el esmalte del cobre, que metodo usan ustedes? 
La idea es hacer 2 PCB's y que trabaje como estero, espero que esta fuente lo soporte. No he conseguido especificaciones de esta fuente.
En cuanto a adicionar protecciones externas a la fuente he pensado que dada la velicidad con que trabaja la fuente resultara dificil acoplarlas.

En fin hare las pruebas y vere que resulta de ellas.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## shevchenko

Solo incorpora fusible, y que las 2 placas tengan frecuencias distintas, (al menos 20khz de diferencia) saludos.


----------



## cesarpaz

Gracias *shevchenko,*

La fuente tiene su fusible además de un varistor  y un termistor NTC, tendria que hacer lo mismo con cualquier otra protección, y si,  la fuente ocila arriba de los 20khz ya lo comprobe, tienes razón.

Gracias por el aporte.
Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

cesarpaz dijo:


> No quisiera tocar la fuente, me parece que para bajar el voltaje a menos 105v implica desarmar el trafo (ETD49/15/16) y calcular las espiras para lograrlo. La feriita es muy delicada y quebradiza ademas que las tratan con resinas que se adieren con mucha fuerza, he logrado desarmarlas bien y completas dejandolas sumergidas 24 hrs. en solvente como el que utilizan los pintores, claro que se pierde el esmalte del cobre, que metodo usan ustedes?


Hola cesarpaz, a veces no es necesario desarmar el transformador, verifica si la fuente tiene lazo de control optoacoplado (realimentación) para ajuste de voltaje, si puedes identificarlo variando un par de componentes vas a poder ajustar a tus necesidades el voltaje de salida de tu SMPS.

Saludos...


----------



## cesarpaz

Muchas gracias *Diego German,*

Te comento lo siguiente, hice una prueba con la fuente y el amplificador y está trabajando bien, sin señal de entrada medi voltaje y me está entregando +- 107.2V, después conecte un protector de salidas y le inyecte señal de audio, la música sonó clara y nítida con buenos bajos y agudos y sin ruido, cuando llegue a un aprox 60% del volumen de la mezcladora el foco en serie se iluminó con fuerza y el protector se salidas se desconecto, baje el volumen y se volvió a conectar y otra vez todo bien. Al parecer el protector detecto voltaje alto en la salida y se desconecto, pienso que se saturaron los IRFP450 y/o la bobina de salida del amplificador. 

Ahora estoy revisando precisamente lo del lazo de control, tengo que desmontar la placa del disipador porque al parecer, si hay optoacoplador está en la cara de abajo. Esta fuente es diferente, las tipo LLC no las conocía la estoy estudiando. Alguien del foro sabe cómo trabajan las fuentes LLC? No he conseguido documentación aún.
Seguiré revisando y les comento mis hayazgos.

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

cesarpaz dijo:


> Te comento lo siguiente, hice una prueba con la fuente y el amplificador y está trabajando bien, sin señal de entrada medi voltaje y me está entregando +- 107.2V, después conecte un protector de salidas y le inyecte señal de audio, la música sonó clara y nítida con buenos bajos y agudos y sin ruido, cuando llegue a un aprox 60% del volumen de la mezcladora _*el foco en serie se iluminó con fuerza y el protector se salidas se desconecto, baje el volumen y se volvió a conectar y otra vez todo bien*_. Al parecer el protector detecto voltaje alto en la salida y se desconecto, pienso que se saturaron los IRFP450 y/o la bobina de salida del amplificador. . . . .


Para realizar pruebas de potencia *NO *puedes dejar la lámpara serie colocada


----------



## cesarpaz

Gracias por el consejo *Fogonazo,*

Tienes toda la razón, lo que pasa es que no quiero dañar nada pero lo voy a intentar de nuevo sin la lampara y que sea lo que sea hay que correr el riesgo.



Diego German dijo:


> Hola cesarpaz, a veces no es necesario desarmar el transformador, verifica si la fuente tiene lazo de control optoacoplado (realimentación) para ajuste de voltaje, si puedes identificarlo variando un par de componentes vas a poder ajustar a tus necesidades el voltaje de salida de tu SMPS.



He estado analizando la fuente y no encuentro ningún optoacoplador, les estoy enviando fotos de la fuente ya desmontada del disipador.
Lo unico que encuentro es un NE555 que es el posible responsable de la re alimentación a mi juicio, no se que opinen ustedes.

Aun no veo com disminuir el voltaje.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## shevchenko

Fijate que tiene una linea blanca en la placa qie separa hot de could, si hay una realimentación tiene que pasar esa linea con un opto, sino vas a tener que tocar la parte del pwm (los fuses yo decia en las salidas de +-110v) asi se se pone en corto el amp, vuela los fuses entre el amp y la fuente, el fuse de entrada de los 220v de la fuente no servira en ese caso, los parlantes deben soportar la potencia actual asi no lo dañas y con él, el amp.


----------



## cesarpaz

Si observas en la foto (IMG_20200912_114) a la altura de la linea blanda pero por el otro lado de la placa esta marcado en rojo el espacio para el opto y esta vacio, esta fuente trabaja de otra forma.

Me parece buena idea colocar los fuses a la salida que es dando +/-107v hay que colocarlos entre los +/-107v y el amp. para protección de la fuente, los parlantes estan protejidos por la placa protectora que estoy usando, solo queda en peligro el amplificador.

Que sugieres para modificar el pwm ??

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## sebsjata

En teoría si bajas la frecuencia la tensión no cambia, bueno en realidad si baja por el tema de la transferencia de potencia, pero lo que realmente debes de hacer es modificar el ancho del pulso, si usa un 555 debería de ser facial, levanta el diagrama del oscilador y será mucho mas fácil. Mide la tensión de la fuente con carga y sin carga para ver que tanto baja la tensión, si no baja mucho debe de estar realimentada por algún lado, si baja 3-4 V es a lazo abierto y tienes que modificar el ancho de pulso.


----------



## cesarpaz

Muchas gracias *sebsjata*, esa prueba ya la realicé, y la tensión permanece estable, no hay variación, entonces si hay realimentación.

Estoy buscando donde está, alguna idea??

Gracias por la opinión.
Saludos.


----------



## cesarpaz

Buenas tardes a todos,

Por fin me anime a hacer la prueba de potencia sin la lampara (sugerencia de *Fogonazo*), esta trabajando muy bien sin ruidos, buenos bajos y agudos. 

Estoy en la version 1250Wrms/4ohm (+/-100v) con el voltaje exedido en +/-7v es decir a +/-107v y al parecer todo va bien sin calentamientos excesivos en al amp. y la fuente. Agregue los fueses (sugerido por *shevchenko*) entre la salida de la fuente y la entrada del amp. como me suguirieron,  y a la salida a parlantes la tarjeta de protección que ya tenia.  Solo he subido el volumen a un 40% de acuerdo a la mezcadora, es muy fuerte el sonido se necesita otro espacio mas propicio para este efecto (hay vecinos alrededor) ademas de que mis parlantes solo soportan 400W.

No he olvidado los comentarios de *sebsjata*, estoy diagramando el ocilador (NE555), tengo avance de 60% de el, la tension en la fuente permanece estable con y sin carga (+/-107v), en cuanto lo tenga trerminado se los presento.

Agradezco al ing. *ejtagle* por compartir sus conocimiento de este gran amplificador, tambien agradezco a los compañeros; *shevchenko*, *Diego German*, *Fogonazo* y *s**ebsjata* por sus contribuciones a esta historia de exito (que ahora mismo mis oidos estan disfrutando) del proyecto del ingeniero* Tagle.*

Seguire en contacto.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Franco2712

Hola soy nuevo en la pagina queria sus opiniones queria voy a usarlo a 200wrms con impedancia de 8 ohms en la pdf dice que hay tener 57+- a 7.3amp lo mas cercano que tengo seria un trafo de 40-0-40 a 6amp rectificado da 56+- a 6amp servira?¿


----------



## djnanno

cesarpaz dijo:


> Muchas gracias *Diego German,*
> 
> Te comento lo siguiente, hice una prueba con la fuente y el amplificador y está trabajando bien, sin señal de entrada medi voltaje y me está entregando +- 107.2V, después conecte un protector de salidas y le inyecte señal de audio, la música sonó clara y nítida con buenos bajos y agudos y sin ruido, cuando llegue a un aprox 60% del volumen de la mezcladora el foco en serie se iluminó con fuerza y el protector se salidas se desconecto, baje el volumen y se volvió a conectar y otra vez todo bien. Al parecer el protector detecto voltaje alto en la salida y se desconecto, pienso que se saturaron los IRFP450 y/o la bobina de salida del amplificador.
> 
> Ahora estoy revisando precisamente lo del lazo de control, tengo que desmontar la placa del disipador porque al parecer, si hay optoacoplador está en la cara de abajo. Esta fuente es diferente, las tipo LLC no las conocía la estoy estudiando. Alguien del foro sabe cómo trabajan las fuentes LLC? No he conseguido documentación aún.
> Seguiré revisando y les comento mis hayazgos.
> 
> Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.
> 
> Saludos.



Cuidado, pusiste IRFP450 o IRFP250?
Si pusiste IRFP250 moriran en cualquier momento por exceso de tensión.
Si pusiste IRFP450 Van a hervir por disipación y que tienen 0.4 de RDS (a parte de explotar por cantidad de corriente a maxima potencia) y probablemente no funcione de manera óptima ya que tiene algunas diferencias con el IRFP250, principalmente la velocidad del diodo, que importa bastante en este caso.
Si es el primer caso, te recomiendo que antes de hacer volar todo cambies por algun otro mosfet como IRFB4229 o similar (y probablemente ajustes la RG) o, bajar la tensión.
Si es el segundo caso y pensas darle un uso continuo, DISIPALO BIEN, PERO MUY BIEN jaja.

Suerte


----------



## cesarpaz

Buenas tardes *djnanno, *

Gracias por la opinión, te comento que estaba usando IRFP250 y previendo precisamente lo que  comentas los cambie por IRFP4227, tenía un par en buen estado.

Tanto la fuente como amplificador tienen disipadores y ventilador, está todo bien refrigerado.

Esta trabajando bien y no he disminuido el voltaje de +/-107 hasta que termine el diagrama de la realimentación del NE555 de la fuente.

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## endryc1

Si tienes irfp4227 con +-107 te pasastes ya. Los irfp4227 son de 200 volts . Cambia a 4229 o alguno que aguante 300 volts minimo. Saludos.


----------



## cesarpaz

Buenos dias *endryc1,*

Gracias por la observación, sin embargo y con todo respeto me llama mucho la atención que en la tabla del diagrama esquematico del ing, *ejtagle* no propone un cambio de Mosfet para las potencias altas, hasta ahora en todas las lecturas que he tenido del foro y en particular las del ingeniero, no habla de un cambio de Mosfets para esa potencia "1250Wrms/4ohm +/-100v", todas las opiniones y observaciones del ingeniero me han resultado ciertas en todas las pruebas y cambios que he realizado.

En el foro existen recomendaciones del ingeniero *ejtagle *ej. 

"Sobre el tema de variación de los tipos de componentes, com alguna vez ya dije... Los tipos recomendados en el esquema (originales!) son los únicos que garantizan la estabilidad en el tiempo del amplificador... Todas las demás modificaciones y/o sustituciones deberían analizarse desde muchos puntos de vista antes de poder asegurar que funcionen adecuadamente ... y tengo mis dudas..."
.
.
. 
"4) Transistores grandes vs transistorcitos pequeños... Por algo uso tr pequeños.. Son MAS RAPIDOS, y eso es muy importante acá. Y que trabajen calientes NO es un problema... Están disipando MENOS de la mitad de la potencia máxima, según el fabricante... Están con un margen de seguridad ENORME" 

Tambien existen varias pruebas y medicion sugieridas por el ingeniero, las cuales he relizado y se encuentran dentro de los parametros sugeridos.
En fin ya hice el cambio de IRFP250 por IRFP4227 y han trabajado bien ambos Mosfets.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## sebsjata

lo que dice @endryc1 es cierto, cambia esos mosfet o baja la alimentación, que esté funcionando bien así no es garantía que te vaya a durar toda una vida, estas trabajando fuera de los limites recomendados por el propio fabricante. La alimentacion debe de estar un 80% por debajo de VBdss y por seguridad VBdss debe de ser mucho mas alto.
Para IRFP(B)4227PBF=200Vx80%=160V= +-80V
Para IRFP(B)4229PBF=250Vx80%=200V= +-100V


----------



## cesarpaz

Gracias *sebsjata,*

No tengo los IRFP4229 pero aquí en mi pais no son muy caros unos 12 o 13 dólares el par.
Si ya probé con IRFP250 y IRFP4227 nada pierdo con cambiar a los que me proponen, los cálculos que mencionas son correctos, haré los cambios y les comento como me fue.

Muchas gracias por su tiempo y observaciones.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## shevchenko

Franco2712 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en la pagina queria sus opiniones queria voy a usarlo a 200wrms con impedancia de 8 ohms en la pdf dice que hay tener 57+- a 7.3amp lo mas cercano que tengo seria un trafo de 40-0-40 a 6amp rectificado da 56+- a 6amp servira?¿


Va a andar perfecto nomas no le exijas el 100% de volumen por que el trafo va a calentar.


----------



## cesarpaz

Buenas noche compañeros del foro,

Busque en la tienda electronica de la CDMX Mosfets para el ampli de 1250Wrms/4ohm (+/-100v) y encontre los siguientes:

IRFP4229,                  Vds - 300V, Rds(on) -  38 M(ohms),     44A,   USD -    5.00
IRFP4242PbF             Vds - 360V, Rds(on) -  49 M(ohms),     46A    USD -    4.00  (prod. descontinuado)
IRFP15N60L              Vds - 600V, Rds(on) -  385 M(ohms),   15A     USD -   2.50
IRFP4868PBF             Vds - 300V, Rds(on) -  25.5 M(ohms),  70A     USD -   9.00
IRFPS40N50LPBF       Vds - 500V, Rds(on) -  0.087 (ohms),   46A     USD - 15.00  (muy caro)
IRFP4137PBF             Vds - 300V, Rds(on) -  69 M(ohms),     38A     USD -   9.00 

Atendiendo a las sugerencias de *sebsjata y endryc1 *que Mosfets recomiendan ustedes.

Saludos codiales.


----------



## sebsjata

IRFP4229 - de lejos el mejor
IRFP4242PbF - obsoleto y pesado
IRFP15N60L - descartado
IRFP4868PBF - pesado y sobredimensionado
IRFPS40N50LPBF - demasiado pesado (380nC)
IRFP4137PBF - posible si no fuera por su diodo interno que es bastante lento.
En definitiva el 4229.


----------



## cesarpaz

Gracias *sebsjata,*

Ya esta dicho, concuerdo contigo IRFP4229, ademas tiene un precio accesible, mañana voy por el, lo monto y les comento.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Franco2712

Hola saludo a todo los foristas una consulta respecto a los capacitores electrolíticos de cuanto voltaje tienen que ser?¿


----------



## Fogonazo

Franco2712 dijo:


> Hola saludo a todo los foristas una consulta respecto a los capacitores electrolíticos de cuanto voltaje tienen que ser?¿


¿ Cuales _"Capacitores electrolíticos"_ ?


----------



## shevchenko

A mi los irfp 450 me funcionaron perfecto, incluso los 18n60 (chiquitos) me funcionaron perfecto para cargas de 4 ohms, "cuidado con el irfp250" yo use el irfp 260n que es mas pesado aun, en este diseño  y va perfecto, el ir2110 ES para eso! Y con esos mosfets lo use mas de 2 años sim dramas a +-60v incluso uso actualmente el irfp240n en el irs2092 a +-70v (que es mas quisquilloso con los mosfets) sin dramas sin temperatura ni nada a 250khz solo hay que calcular su R de gate, saludos.


----------



## Franco2712

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cuales _"Capacitores electrolíticos"_ ?


Hola amigo serian los siguiente capacitores (C11=47UF ,C19=47UF ,C18=47UF ,C6=10UF) mi duda es que de cuanto voltaje tienen que ser iba a poner a todos a 100v osea ejemplo 47uf 100v


----------



## sebsjata

@Franco2712 no hace falta exagerar tanto, mira bien el diagrama y te darás cuenta de las tensiones aplicadas a cada capacitor.
C11 y C19 solo "ven" 3V uno de 16V es suficiente ahí; C6 y C18 solo 12V uno de 16V o 25V andaría bien.


----------



## cesarpaz

Buenas tardes a todos,

Nuevamente recurro a ustedes para solicitar su ayuda.
Tengo un PCB armado y funcionando a la perfección, alimentado con +/-100v, el sonido es nitido, claro, sin ruidos ni zumbidos y el volumen es muy fuerte al 50%, no lo he subido a mas protestarian los vecinos.

Pues, resulta que arme otro nuevo PCB identico al que describo, he tenido siempre e invariablemente el mismo problema, pone en corto los 4 transistorcitos 2N5401 o tambien he usado MPSA92G con el mismo resultado, en alguna de mis intentos tambien daño el IR2110, el LM311 y el TIP31. Estoy usando lampara en serie y apenas le administro la tension inmediatamente sucede lo descrto anteriormente, no me da tiempo para hacer mediciones o revisiones.

Antes de cualquier intento reviso que todos y cada uno de los componentes (todos han sido nuevos) esten en perfectas estado.
Llevo 5 intentos con el mismo resultado y la verdad ya me desespere y ya no quiero gastar mas plata, las dos tarjetas son identicas y la *Tar_A *funciona a la perfeccion mientras que la *Tar_B* me da los problemas descritos.

He probado con dos Mosfet's diferentes IRFP4229 e IRP250N.

Anexo dos fotografias con las PCB's identificadas como *Tar_A *y *Tar_B. 
Tar_A: *funciona correctamente (actualmente con IRFP4229).
_*Tar_B:* e_s mi problema, mi dolor de cabeza ( actualmente IRFP250N).

Agradezco sus futuras obervaciones y comentarios al respecto.

*Nota: esto parece cosa del diablo.*


----------



## djnanno

No, mas bien parece problema de circuito impreso. Vas a tener que cambiar todos los componentes dañados y luego ir midiendo entre las patas de cada componente buscando diferencias.

Si el problema inicia en los transistores de señal, que se queman inmediantamente tendrias que empezar por ahi. hace las pruebas SIN IR2110, y SIN MOSFET. De este modo, mas de que quemes unos transistores baratos, no pasa. Éxitos.


----------



## Jexmer

Debes es probar los mofet abajo de la placa para descartar que estén trabajando bien medir todas las resistencias y diodos y pondría los ic nuevos y ver si el regulador este hacien su trabajo a y probaría con  l la serie pero con menos voltaje cómo unos 50 o 70 voltios DC


----------



## cesarpaz

Gracias Jexmer,

Los mosfet's los he venido probando desmontados, los mismo he hecho con los diodos y transistores. Las resistencias las verifico montadas y dan valores correctos. 
Los capacitores los he desmontado y probado en 2 oraciones y dan valores aceptables. Si por regulador te refieres al Tip31, lo pruebo desmontado, los IC así como todos los componentes son enteramente nuevos con excepción de la bobina la cual la arme.

La segunda prueba que hice fue con una fuente de +/-67v y el resultado fue el mismo.

Gracias por tus comentarios.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Revisa que no haya alguna pista en corto con otra.... hasta te recomendaria mirarlo con una lupa ya que a veces hay algun pelito de pista que no se comio con el acido y no se ve a simple vista. Mejor claro sin los componentes...

Andres


----------



## Jexmer

Bueno a mi me pasó algo similar por más que buscaba el daño no lo encontraba que hasta me olvidé de ese circuito . Hasta que un día se me dio por quitar los MOSFET y probarlos en otro proyecto diferente y hay descarte que cuando la compuerta del dicho MOSFET estaba con defecto por eso es más recomendable tener un circuito que los pruebe con corriente activando manual  y mirando su funcionamiento mira en la internet hay muchos proyectos de probador de MOSFET y detalla bien el impreso cómo te dijo el compañero saludes y buena suerte compañero


----------



## cesarpaz

Buenas tardes,

Gracias por las recomendaciones, en cuanto a las pistas y pensando en algun problemas con ellas volvi a hacer el PCB y revise cuidadosamente inclusive con lupa antes y despues de montar los componenes pero puedo volver ha hacerlo. Los Mosfets los he cambiado 2 veces (se me olvido comenarlo), siempre use nuevos, solo que sean falsos, los compre en diferentes comercios pensando en eso. Los IRFP4229 aca en Mexico cuesta $135.00 pesos o $6.75 USD, puedo quitar los de la Tar_A (que esta operativa) y ponerlos en la Tar_B y probar pero corro el riesgo de dañarlos, me parece mejor idea hacer un probador y es lo ultimo que voy ha intentar.

Agradezco sus observaciones, me parecen acertadas.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## cesarpaz

Buenas noches compañeros del foro,

Sigui las recomendaciones con los siguientes resultados:
A) construi el probador de Mosfet's
   R) Los probe y resultaron en buen estado.
B) Intercambie los Mosfet's de la Tar_A por los de Tar_B, es decir puse los de la Tar_B en la Tar_A. 
   R) Tar_A funcionó correctamente. 
C) Intercambie los TIP31 y probe con la Tar_A
   R) Tar_A funciónó bien.
D) Intercambie los IC's (IR2110 y LM311) de la Tar_A por los de la Tar_B.
    R) Tar_A funciónó bien.
E) Probe condensadores, diodos y resitencias.
    R) Todos los componentes en las tolerancias aceptables. 
F) Construi un probador de inductores (anexo imagen).
   R) La bobina de Tar_A es de 100uH y la de Tar_B 44uH.    
G) Revise las pistas de la Tar_A contra las de la Tar_B y encontre sutiles diferencias en 3 lugares.
    R) Podria ser esto???? 
Es tan critico el diseño de las pistas????. En el diseño de GND esta las pistas estrella.
En las pruebas inclí las verificaciones recomendadas por el Ing. Tagle además de las pruebas de poder con música.  

Ahora si estoy en una encrucijada y no se que mas puedo hacer. Si al menos me permitiera hacer mediciones otro gallo me cantaria. 
Voy a seguir pensando que mas puedo hacer para encontrar el problema.

*Si alguien tiene algúna otra sugerencia u observación será bien recibida.*

Desde las altas montañas de Coyoacán México me despido por hoy.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Jexmer

Ya miraste que lo diodos zener  sean los correctos y no estés poniendo otro de más voltaje


----------



## gabriel_diy

Ayer me pasó algo curioso con ese circuito. Yo lo estaba probando con +35v -35v con las lámparas en serie y había un transistor de señal que calentaba muchísimo. Al final decidí sacarlo. Cuando lo veo de frente veo que tiene la inscripción C B E, mientras que los pines según datasheet deberían ser E B C. Pues bien, parece que hay dos pinouts diferentes para el 2N5401 dependiendo del fabricante. El chiste es que creo que se quemó el LM311 y el IR2110... si tenés un tester con probador de transistores fijate bien en qué orden tiene las tres patas. A veces uno pone el transistor ahí y si el hfe da bajo lo da vuelta y al dar bien dice "ya está" y no le da mucha importancia al pinout...


----------



## Fogonazo

Sugerencia sobre *Tema *de lectura


----------



## cesarpaz

Buenos dias *Jexmer, gabriel_diy,*

Estos son los zener que estoy usando:
1N4742A (Nominal Zener Voltage  12V)
1N4728A (Nominal Zener Voltage  3.3V)

Los demas diodos:
1N5817 (Axial Power Schottky rectifier)
UF4004 (1 Amp Ultra Fast Recovery Rectifier 50 to 1000 Volts)

Talvez lo que faltaria es medir el voltaje de trabajo de los diodos y es lo que voy a hacer.

En cuanto a los 2N5401 que en realidad estoy usando MPSA92G los mido con el tester probador de transistores y todo bien hasta que alimento tensión con la lampara en serie y *PUM* quema a los 4 y en ocaciones algo mas.

Gracias por los comentarios, si lo resuelvo les comentare.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## DJ T3

Es raro. Ahora estoy simulando solo en esa parte con +/-100V, y no veo donde puede crear un cortocircuito, ya que por mas que no oscile, no circula mas que 30mA mas o menos... (En simulador, obvio).
Deberias repasar muy bien todo, y en lo posible medir los transistores en modo diodo para saber bien si la disposicion es la correcta.


----------



## cesarpaz

Buenas tardes *DJT3,*

Si estan de acuerdo con esto, he medido los transistores y se que midendo base con emisor obtengo una medida mayor que con base colector.
Pues bien ya lo he hecho y los transitores corresponden al orden de las patias, ademas he ralizado las demas verificaciones como el probador de transistores del tester.

Alguna otra idea por favor necesito ayuda.

Gracias por los comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3

Si ya comprobado todo, intercambiado y probado todo, lo que me queda que sea un problema en la placa (PCB) que no estas viendo.
Te sugiero dejes por un momento de pensar en el amplificador, y retomes mas fresco y verifiques mejor todo.
Muy probable se te este pasando por alto algo, y no lo veas.
Otra opcion, esperar que algun forista con un problema similar te conteste...


----------



## cesarpaz

Gracias *DJT3,*

Ahora mismo estoy re-verificando todo de nuevo, espero encontrar el problema no me quiero dar por vencido. Me parece increible que dos placas practicamente iguales no den el mismo resultado. Espero que alguien que haya tenido un problema igual o semejante exprese su opinion y como lo resolvió.
Sin embargo, este amplificador es muy dificil de controlar, es muy quisquilloso pero tiene una gran potencia y un excelente desempeño, se oye de maravilla, vale la pena seguir buscando la solución.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## gabriel_diy

Hoy, después de invertir ese transistor que estaba al revés y cambiar en definitiva los cuatro quedó el amplificador funcionando.
Antes de saber lo de la inversión del pinout estuve viendo comentarios de otros foristas que decían que los transistores del level shifter estában muy exigidos, los estuve estudiando y es cierto. Estuve calculando y simulando un poco y decidí hacer un cambio. En la última versión cambié la resistencia de 120 por una de 330, la de 47k por una de 33k y las dos de 2.2k por dos de 4.7k. Ahora la potencia disipada por estos transistores es menos de la mitad y me deja más tranquilo. Lo armé así y está funcionando bien. También simulé otra versión en la que los transistores son solo 3 y quedan alimentados entre GND y negativo y el desempeño es el mismo, pero esa no la armé. Quedará para la próxima.


----------



## endryc1

Prueba sin poner el 2110 ni los mosfet. Si tienes osciloscopio tienes que tener los pulsos invertidos en fase en donde irían las entradas del 2110. Para probar usa +- 35 v o menos. Solo cuadra las r de los  Zener momentáneamente y prueba. Saludos. Inyecta señal sinuosidal de 1 Khz a la entrada del Amp.


----------



## Rocha413

me pasaba algo muy similar a lo que te pasa a ti cuando arme el irsd900, cuando le conectaba la fuente inmediatamente quemaba los mosfets, y eso era causado por que la bobina del filtro LC no era la adecuada, por lo que te recomiendo que desmontes la bobina de la tarjeta que funciona y se la montes a la tarjeta que no funciona, se que el diseño que estas trabajando es muy diferente al irsd900 pero sin embargo no pierdes nada con probar.


----------



## cesarpaz

Gracias Rocha413,
Eso que me recomiendas también lo pensé, la placa que funciona bien lo hace con las dos bobinas y si, las he intercambiado y no sola la bobina del filtro LC también los mosfet's, lm311, ir2110, Tip31, Mpsa92g inclusive electrolíticos, uno por uno y también todas a la vez, es por esa y otras razones que me tiene desconcertado.
Voy a intentar nuevamente con el filtro LC y Dios dirán.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## cesarpaz

Buenas tardes compañeros del foro,

Solo para comentarles que después de abandonar temporalmente la lucha por encontrar el problema de la Tar_B decidi probarla con un voltaje mucho menor +/-17v y sorpresa, la tarjeta funciona, reproduce la musica solo que mete un chaquido a intervalos fijos pero fuciona, pienso que es por el voltaje y amperaje bajo. De la salida de un toroidal de +/-12v a 3A obtuve los +/-17v dc. Ya realice las pruebas que recomienda el Ing. ejtagle y estan dentro de los parametros.
Pues ahora estoy analizando este nuevo resultado para diagnosticar porque con mas voltaje pone en corto los 2n5401 y otros componentes. 
Como siempre si tienen alguna recomendacion u observación sera bien recibida. 
Voy a intentar las sugerencias del compañero gabriel_diy que ahora cobran sentido y les comento. 
Sin embargo, sigue la incognita porque una tarjeta funciona bien y la otra no.

Desde las altas montañas de Coyoacán México me despido por hoy.


----------



## cesarpaz

Buenas tardes,

Complementando lo anterior, hice los cambio sugeridos por *gabriel_diy* y ahora probe con +/-67v y la tarjeta trabajo bien, sin peros en cuanto al sonido, solo el tip31 calienta mucho no se puede tocar (posteriormente la agregue el disipador de calor y un ventilador). Mantuve trabajando la tarjeta durante 1/2 hora a 1/4 del volumen y todo bien, después conecte otro parlante de 8ohms en paralelo para probar en 4ohms y apenas lo conecte con lampara en serie se puso en corto casi todo (2n5401, ir2110, lm311 y los 2 mosfets) pense que todo iria bien, a la Tar_A le he conectado 2 parlantes en parlelo y trabaja muy bien.

Hay algo mas que no logro ver.

Saludos.


----------



## shevchenko

Yo habia usado unos transistores mucho mas grandes que esos tipo bd139/0 y no tuve dramas ahí


----------



## djnanno

Este amplificador calienta poco, pero lo hace. Lo ideal es agarrar con un mismo disipador los mosfet de potencia y el tip, ya que este conecta a GND el disipador.

Con un disipador por ejemplo como el de las fuentes ATX funciona perfecto, si calienta mucho mas, cambiaria el IR2110.

Suerte!


----------



## juancho009

Hola a todos, he seguido este tema y tengo una duda
¿Cómo seria mejor armar la red snubber?
¿una red al lado de cada mosfet o una sola en paralelo al filtro pasabajos?


Gracias y Feliz año a todos


----------



## Fogonazo

juancho009 dijo:


> Hola a todos, he seguido este tema y tengo una duda
> ¿Cómo seria mejor armar la red snubber?
> ¿una red al lado de cada mosfet o una sola en paralelo al filtro pasabajos?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259748Ver el archivo adjunto 259747
> 
> Gracias y Feliz año a todos


Si es que estamos hablando del circuito del inicio del tema

En caso afirmativo:
¿ De donde salió ese capacitor electrolítico de *10µF*  ?   
La configuración correcta es la de la derecha


----------



## juancho009

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si es que estamos hablando del circuito del inicio del tema
> 
> En caso afirmativo:
> ¿ De donde salió ese capacitor electrolítico de *10µF* ?
> La configuración correcta es la de la derecha


Gracias, lo que pasa es que estaba haciendo mi propio diseño ya que aca no consigo el ir2110 asi que tuve que improvisar


----------



## shevchenko

Fijate como lo resolvió ahí tal vez sacas alguna idea.


----------



## sebsjata

Cambios que se han comentado aquí, tanto del autor como otros usuarios, para futuras versiones.
Al level shifter hay que bajarle la disipacion solo para  altas tensiones, pero no es recomendable el cambio que siguiere gabriel, no aumentar la resistencia de 120 porque se pone mas lento el level shifter lo que hay que hacer es esto:

Agregar R37, R35 y R36 de 10k 1/2W para disminuir la disipación en los transistores, agregar la resistencia R41 de 470 Ohms para balancear el level shifter, disminuir la resistencia R40 de 120 a 100 Ohms para eliminar una oscilación parasita que aparece en la onda y aumentar la tensión a 15V.
120Ohms

100Ohms

Otra mejora es agregar snubber's a la salida, antes y después de filtro, esto lo vi en un manual de servicio de un amplificador NAD M22 que usa la misma configuración UcD

la siguiente y ultima mejora es para evitar el pop de encendido y brindar de mucha estabilidad al amplificador y evitar las muertes súbitas al encendido (cross conduction al encendido)

Consiste en una pre-carga de la fuente flotante y un delay en la pata de shutdown, lo único que hay que calcular es R40 y R41 y es:
R(kOhm)= (Vac-20V)/10.7mA
Ej: R(kOhm) = (62Vac-20V)/10.7mA = 42/10.7mA = 3.92k valor comercial 3.9k


----------



## juancho009

shevchenko dijo:


> Fijate como lo resolvió ahí tal vez sacas alguna idea.



que bien, gracias shevchenko
yo intente hacer algo similar pero en una fuente smps halfbridge y se me calentaba un transistor que es justamente el 13003 y no sabia porque, ahora sé que es posible hacerlo pero en una fullbridge.

saludos ✌


----------



## nicolasrodrigue

Hola, tengo algunos IGBT de los modelos FGH40N60SF y GT40J121 mi consulta es si al reemplazar los mosfet por éstos obviamente tendría menor eficiencia pero me permite trabajar a un mayor voltaje . Vale la pena hacer esto?  Seguirían siendo los mismos resultados? Empeoraría?. Si alguien me pudiera dar su opinión se lo agradecería.


----------



## djnanno

nicolasrodrigue dijo:


> Hola, tengo algunos IGBT de los modelos FGH40N60SF y GT40J121 mi consulta es si al reemplazar los mosfet por éstos obviamente tendría menor eficiencia pero me permite trabajar a un mayor voltaje . Vale la pena hacer esto?  Seguirían siendo los mismos resultados? Empeoraría?. Si alguien me pudiera dar su opinión se lo agradecería.


El FGH40N60 podria llegar a funcionar pero disipara una brutalidad de potencia por conmutación.
La disipación de potencia es la suma de la potencia de compuerta (Despreciable generalmente) + La potencia de conducción + La potencia de conmutación.
En el caso de IGBT la de conmutación es extremadamente alta para F>40KHZ, dependerá del modelo pero en lineas generales no es una buena idea.
Una estimación te dice que si "gastas" 1.6mJ de energia para encenderlo y apagarlo, a 150 KHZ que es muy razonable para este diseño, te da unos hermosos y calentitos 240W de perdidas por conmutación. A una corriente mas razonable será menor, pero no una diferencia sustancial.

Conclusión, es mejor usar mosfet de mas tensión y no IGBT. EJ: IRFB4229

Por otro lado, para que rayos quieres mas tensión? Me dedico al audio profesional y un parlante que supere los 600 ~ 700 W RMS es algo cuando menos, raro.


----------



## gabriel_diy

sebsjata dijo:


> Cambios que se han comentado aquí, tanto del autor como otros usuarios, para futuras versiones.
> Al level shifter hay que bajarle la disipacion solo para  altas tensiones, pero no es recomendable el cambio que siguiere gabriel, no aumentar la resistencia de 120 porque se pone mas lento el level shifter lo que hay que hacer es esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260194
> Agregar R37, R35 y R36 de 10k 1/2W para disminuir la disipación en los transistores, agregar la resistencia R41 de 470 Ohms para balancear el level shifter, disminuir la resistencia R40 de 120 a 100 Ohms para eliminar una oscilación parasita que aparece en la onda y aumentar la tensión a 15V.
> 120Ohms
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260196
> 100Ohms
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260197
> Otra mejora es agregar snubber's a la salida, antes y después de filtro, esto lo vi en un manual de servicio de un amplificador NAD M22 que usa la misma configuración UcD
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260198
> la siguiente y ultima mejora es para evitar el pop de encendido y brindar de mucha estabilidad al amplificador y evitar las muertes súbitas al encendido (cross conduction al encendido)
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260199
> Consiste en una pre-carga de la fuente flotante y un delay en la pata de shutdown, lo único que hay que calcular es R40 y R41 y es:
> R(kOhm)= (Vac-20V)/10.7mA
> Ej: R(kOhm) = (62Vac-20V)/10.7mA = 42/10.7mA = 3.92k valor comercial 3.9k


Buenísimo Sebsjata. Con respecto al aumento de las R, también pensé que eso iba a aumentar los tiempos de conmutación, pero en simulación no ví cambios, por eso al final lo implementé y en la práctica funcionó lo más bién. Pero quizás tuve suerte y el circuito sea muy sea sensible a las características de los transistores.
Está muy buena la mejora para evitar el pop de encendido! lo voy a hacer en el próximo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 14, 2021

Les comparto la otra forma de hacer el level shifter que se me había ocurrido para bajar las exigencias en los transistores. La simulé, pero nunca la llevé a la práctica.

En este caso la hice para -35V +35V. 
Las R3, R2, (y R4, R5) las calculé para que me dieran un poco más de 12V a la salida y hasta 10ma máximo por cada rama.
35V*R2/(R2+R3) >=12V
35V/(R3+R2) <= 10ma
En la simulación funciona, pero cambié la filosofía del par diferencial por dos etapas simples con una inversión en el medio, quizás en la práctica sea un desastre.


----------



## djnanno

nicolasrodrigue dijo:


> Bueno mi duda surge ya que he estado trabajando en un amplificador con el KA7500 y el IR210 ya que tuve la oportunidad de conseguir un lote de excelente calidad de estos chips, debido a que el ciclo de trabajo del KA7500 está bastante limitado, la única opción que veo viable es aumentar la tensión de alimentación. Considerando tu comentario por ejemplo el IRFB4229 tiene casi 5 nF de capacitancia de entrada y el FGH40N60SF tiene poco menos de la mitad.Pruebas del prototipo en frecuencias bajas
> Prueba a Full Range
> Debo mencionar que a mi parecer y viendo el osciloscopio la calidad de sonido es buena a pesar de no tener feedback.


La "Capacitancia de entrada" no es un dato muy relevante, ya que tiene mucho que ver con las condiciones de ensayo. El dato importante es la carga de Gate- Source y Gate-Drain. Afectando mayormente a la etapa de disparo...
La limitación de usar IGBT viene dada por otra cosa que nada tiene que ver con esto, ya que se puede reforzar tranquilamente los disparos de gate, paso a explicar muuuy por arriba.

En los igbt, como las perdidas por conmutación son las mas importantes, en el datasheet se especifica (en condiciones muy, pero muy ideales) la energía perdida en el encendido y en el apagado, a distintas corrientes, con distintas Rgate, etc.

Este dato, termina siendo clave en una ultima curva de Frecuencia Vs Corriente de colector, ya que en esa ultima curva tenes la máxima disipación del dispositivo, con una mas que optimas condiciones de ensayo. Por ende las pérdidas de conmutación totales son la suma de la de encendido + la de apagado, a 20 A aprox: Eon= 0.4mJ ; Eoff=0.3mJ (a 125°C, en 25° no va a estar nunca) => 0.7 mJ, suponiendo 150KHz: Psw= 0.7*150000= 105 W solo por conmutación... POR IGBT!

Algo parecido se puede aplicar para estimar mejor la disipación de los mosfet (para mas info buscar los paper del viejo IR), pero las perdidas por conmutación de los mosfet son muy bajas, por ende es casi despreciable respecto de la conducción. Te puedo asegurar que a los IRFB4229 el IR2110 los maneja sin ningun problema (30% menos de Qg).

Saludos!


----------



## tremex

tengo una duda si no se consigue el IR2110 que se le puede poner ???


----------



## djnanno

Reemplazo directo, nada. Quizas armar una adaptacion con otro driver de mosfet. No te lo recomiendo a menos que sepas lo que estas haciendo.

Es mas facil buscar otro proveedor, aunque sea extranjero, que armar un circuito de disparo (a menos que tengas los conocimientos para hacerlo).


----------



## tremex

ok... otra cosita si no consigo los diodos 1N5817 que podría poner ?


----------



## hugo ramos

tremex dijo:


> tengo una duda si no se consigue el IR2110 que se le puede poner ???


puedes usar el ir 2112 , oel ir2113 que la va mejor


----------



## djnanno

hugo ramos dijo:


> puedes usar el ir 2112 , oel ir2113 que la va mejor


IR2112 No, poca corriente de salida.
IR2113 Si, pero si no consigue el 2110, menos el 2113.

Respecto del diodo:
Puede ser casi cualquier diodo SCHOTTKY, mayor a  20V.
1N5819 es mas  comun.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

tremex dijo:


> ok... otra cosita si no consigo los diodos 1N5817 que podría poner ?


Hola a todos , seguramente hay eses diodos en fuentes conmutadas de P.C. ( personal computer) estropiadas ( sucatadas) , basta buscar !
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Distinguido djnanno, no seré yo el que no anime a la lectura y el estudio.... Véanse mis posts, además práctico con el ejemplo y lo hago a diario... Es más a raíz de un proyecto que tengo en mente me he leído medio medio foro.... Pero tengo que reconocer que este hilo en concreto además de tener!!!!! 226 páginas!!!! Por lo que puede ser agotador y convertirse en un rompecabezas, además está plagado de Intervenciones con la casuistica concreta de la experiencia del montaje de cada miembro.... Es por ello que es misión frustrante y casi titanica, encontrar la problemática o duda del compañero, que seguro ya ha sido abordada por otro anteriormente en este montaje.... Los moderadores animan al estudio y lectura, yo lo preconizo y práctico, pero en la Torre de Babel que se ha convertido este hilo es labor compleja..... Ruego se le dirija u oriente en la respuesta si se conoce, que no es mi caso.
Un saludo.


----------



## djnanno

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Distinguido djnanno, no seré yo el que no anime a la lectura y el estudio.... Véanse mis posts, además práctico con el ejemplo y lo hago a diario... Es más a raíz de un proyecto que tengo en mente me he leído medio medio foro.... Pero tengo que reconocer que este hilo en concreto además de tener!!!!! 226 páginas!!!! Por lo que puede ser agotador y convertirse en un rompecabezas, además está plagado de Intervenciones con la casuistica concreta de la experiencia del montaje de cada miembro.... Es por ello que es misión frustrante y casi titanica, encontrar la problemática o duda del compañero, que seguro ya ha sido abordada por otro anteriormente en este montaje.... Los moderadores animan al estudio y lectura, yo lo preconizo y práctico, pero en la Torre de Babel que se ha convertido este hilo es labor compleja..... Ruego se le dirija u oriente en la respuesta si se conoce, que no es mi caso.
> Un saludo.


Debo reconocer que tienes razon. Recomiendo usar la seccion de busqueda y filtrar por los temas en cuestion.
El principal "problema" que tiene este amplificador es la disipación de potencia producida en los transistores del par diferencial. Al pasar los 60V aproximadamente comienza a haber un calentamiento bastante alto, que para tensiones de 80V ya empieza a ser destructivo.

Les coloco aqui algunos puntos, pero ya se discutieron antes, asi que voy a omitir los esquemas y demas.
*Disipacion de BJT del par diferencial: Colocar 3 resistencias de 10K @ 1W en lugares especificos (para diagrama realicen la busqueda). Para V>80V cambiar por MPSA92.
*TIP31C: Para V>80V cambiar por MJE13007 o similar
*para V>80V cambiar los MOSFET por unos de mas tension (y tambien menor RDS, ya calientan lindo), recomiendo IRFB4229.
*Cuidado con C17, esta sometido a V, debe ser de mas de 100V.
*Ejtagle comento la idea de agregar una r opcional entre la base de Q4 y GND para equiparar ambas ramas del par. No lo probe.

Quizas exista alguna modificación mas. Suerte!


----------



## crazysound

Buenos días gente, saludos a todos!!
Hace ya varios años que no entro al foro por cuestiones personales que no vienen al caso.
¡Me alegra que todavía siga vivo el tema! Quisiera saber si se ha avanzado en el tema del inductor. Hasta mi última participación el de mejor resultado era el de núcleo de aire. Porque no se conseguían los toroides específicos para esa función (rojos).
Acá en Argentina se consiguen los IRFB4227, con Rds<24 (de la mitad del 4229) y accesibles.!! ¿Qué opinan?
Desde ya, muchas gracias...


----------



## djnanno

crazysound dijo:


> Buenos días gente, saludos a todos!!
> Hace ya varios años que no entro al foro por cuestiones personales que no vienen al caso.
> ¡Me alegra que todavía siga vivo el tema! Quisiera saber si se ha avanzado en el tema del inductor. Hasta mi última participación el de mejor resultado era el de núcleo de aire. Porque no se conseguían los toroides específicos para esa función (rojos).
> Acá en Argentina se consiguen los IRFB4227, con Rds<24 (de la mitad del 4229) y accesibles.!! ¿Qué opinan?
> Desde ya, muchas gracias...


En mi caso los hago con nucleo de ferrite EE42/21/15 con gap de fabrica o agregado gap con algo relativamente calibrado.
El IRFB4227 anda perfecto..


----------



## crazysound

Gracias djnanno por la respuesta!.. En algún post está cómo construirla? (Para ponerme a buscarla)


----------



## djnanno

En mi caso utilizo los nucleos de EPCOS y alguna vez los de cosmo. En el caso de Epcos hay un software (MDT) que tiene una buena precisión.
Lo que no calcula el soft es la saturación. Ejtagle comento una formula para calcular la Bmax aproximado que soportará el nucleo, usa esa formula.

Si utilizas un nucleo EE o ER ten en cuenta que el area es el de la columna central, cuidado con las unidades. Suerte


----------



## Navinavi

Hola, por qué oscila a alta frecuencia? Leí si mal no recuerdo que el diseñador creo q*ue* dijo que el comparador funciona como integrador y dio ecuaciones para la frecuencia, pero por qué oscila tan rápido? En base a qué?
O*_*sea, será que el capacitor 330 pf carga en una polaridad y luego carga en la inversa a alta velocidad? No quiero confundir si no es así; es una suposición mía, (si digo cualquier cosa no sean duros, guienme dónde puedo buscar info)


----------



## Fogonazo

Navinavi dijo:


> Hola, por qué oscila a alta frecuencia? Leí si mal no recuerdo que el diseñador creo q dijo que el comparador funciona como integrador y dio ecuaciones para la frecuencia, pero por qué oscila tan rápido? En base a qué?
> Osea, será que el capacitor 330pf carga en una polaridad y luego carga en la inversa a alta velocidad? No quiero confundir si no es así; es una suposición mia, (si digo cualquier cosa no sean duros, guienme dónde puedo buscar info)



¿ Leíste algo sobre el principio de funcionamiento de los amplificadores *Clase "D"* ?


----------



## loydamora

Hola, estoy a punto de armar el amplificador del diagrama que el gran amigo EJTAGLE nos regala en la primera página de este post, pero me surge una duda y es mejor preguntar a quedarse ignorante.

Mi duda es si la señal generada por el LM311 pasa a la base de Q3?, pasa del nodo GND pin 1 del LM311 con R11 a la base de Q3? (en teoría ahí hay -3vcd, una resistencia de 470R el pin 1 GND del LM311 y la base de Q3 talvez me equivoco pero ahí la señal sería directa de -3vcd), no se está usando la salida del LM311 (OUT pin 7) y se está usando el GND (GND pin 1) del LM311 para obtener una señal? ((NOTA: por GND y OUT refiero a los nombres de los pines del LM311 y también entiendo que el LM311 se usa como comparador)), Cuál es el camino que sigue la señal generada del LM311 hacia el IR2110?

Muchas gracias por su valioso tiempo y por leer mi pregunta.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Leíste el tema ¿?


----------



## loydamora

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Leíste el tema ¿?


Qué tal, sí leí el tema y no  hay muchos comentarios relacionados, es una duda que me surge. Antes de armar sería bueno entender el funcionamiento, he leído también teoría de amplificación clase d. He leído el tema y buscado lo relacionado pero no encuentro algo para entender esa parte de este amplificador.


#61
No es un error de diseño ... Justamente, el LM311 tiene salida flotante. Podés poner la salida a +3v y tomar la señal de salida de la pata GND, y en ese caso el comparador es más rápido, aunque se invierten las patas IN+ con IN-, o conectar GNS a GND, y tomar la salida de out, pero en ese caso, el comparador es más lento...
No es un error la conexión del diagrama... Está hecho a propósito de esa forma, y funciona muy bien!
Saludos 

He leído el tema de apoco ya que son muchos muchos comentarios y llevo bastante tiempo, sólo no entiendo esa parte en ese diagrama, es por eso que lo pregunto.


loydamora dijo:


> Qué tal, sí leí el tema y no  hay muchos comentarios relacionados, es una duda que me surge. Antes de armar sería bueno entender el funcionamiento, he leído también teoría de amplificación clase d. He leído el tema y buscado lo relacionado pero no encuentro algo para entender esa parte de este amplificador.
> 
> 
> #61
> No es un error de diseño ... Justamente, el LM311 tiene salida flotante. Podés poner la salida a +3v y tomar la señal de salida de la pata GND, y en ese caso el comparador es más rápido, aunque se invierten las patas IN+ con IN-, o conectar GNS a GND, y tomar la salida de out, pero en ese caso, el comparador es más lento...
> No es un error la conexión del diagrama... Está hecho a propósito de esa forma, y funciona muy bien!
> Saludos
> 
> He leído el tema de apoco ya que son muchos muchos comentarios y llevo bastante tiempo, sólo no entiendo esa parte en ese diagrama, es por eso que lo pregunto.


Lo más cercano que he encontrado es en PDF de aplicación algo llamado "Strobing", pero no he encontrado mucho más.


----------



## el_patriarca

No cuesta nada explicar...

Tal vez el diagrama te está confundiendo con ese GND.
En el datasheet podrás ver que el comparador tiene un transistor en la salida. La pata 7 es collector out y la pata 1 es emitter out.


----------



## djnanno

loydamora dijo:


> Hola, estoy a punto de armar el amplificador del diagrama que el gran amigo EJTAGLE nos regala en la primera página de este post, pero me surge una duda y es mejor preguntar a quedarse ignorante.
> 
> Mi duda es si la señal generada por el LM311 pasa a la base de Q3?, pasa del nodo GND pin 1 del LM311 con R11 a la base de Q3? (en teoría ahí hay -3vcd, una resistencia de 470R el pin 1 GND del LM311 y la base de Q3 talvez me equivoco pero ahí la señal sería directa de -3vcd), no se está usando la salida del LM311 (OUT pin 7) y se está usando el GND (GND pin 1) del LM311 para obtener una señal? ((NOTA: por GND y OUT refiero a los nombres de los pines del LM311 y también entiendo que el LM311 se usa como comparador)), Cuál es el camino que sigue la señal generada del LM311 hacia el IR2110?
> 
> Muchas gracias por su valioso tiempo y por leer mi pregunta.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268808


La salida del LM311 es un emisor de transistor que produce una onda cuadrada de +-3V (6Vpp). Esos +-3V no "VAN" hacia el transistor del par diferencial, sino que colocan una tensión que o impide o permite la circulación de corriente de la base de Q3.
Cuando ahi aparecen 3V positivos, no fluye corriente del par diferencial, si aparecen -3V (transistor del lm311 "apagado") fluye la corriente por la base de Q3.
Q3 y Q4 se comportan de modo complementario, si fluye corriente por la base de Q3 no lo hace por Q4 y viceversa.

Para los que quieran comprender el amplificador les recomiendo que estudien por partes, de izquierda a derecha es: Comparador de voltaje, Par diferencial, Driver de potencia de lado alto y bajo (hay un monton de papers de IR) y realimentación, que es la parte mas compleja (requiere un analisis de filtros o sistemas de control).

Saludos


----------



## CMA's System

djnanno dijo:


> La salida del LM311 es un emisor de transistor que produce una onda cuadrada de +-3V (6Vpp). Esos +-3V no "VAN" hacia el transistor del par diferencial, sino que colocan una tensión que o impide o permite la circulación de corriente de la base de Q3.
> Cuando ahi aparecen 3V positivos, no fluye corriente del par diferencial, si aparecen -3V (transistor del lm311 "apagado") fluye la corriente por la base de Q3.
> Q3 y Q4 se comportan de modo complementario, si fluye corriente por la base de Q3 no lo hace por Q4 y viceversa.
> 
> Para los que quieran comprender el amplificador les recomiendo que estudien por partes, de izquierda a derecha es: Comparador de voltaje, Par diferencial, Driver de potencia de lado alto y bajo (hay un monton de papers de IR) y realimentación, que es la parte mas compleja (requiere un analisis de filtros o sistemas de control).
> 
> Saludos


Podrias colocar algún paper de la parte de realimentación?


----------



## djnanno

CMA's System dijo:


> Podrias colocar algún paper de la parte de realimentación?



Desconozco tu nivel de conocimiento al respecto. Si bien los conocimientos para entenderla no son taaan complicados, pero sin una base de análisis de circuitos en el dominio de Laplace, no se entiende.
Yo lo estudié simplificando algunas cosas, como el retardo producido por toda la electronica del medio. Te lo resumo así nomas, tenés que modelar el LM311 buscando sus polos y ceros (desde el datasheet se puede aproximar), de ese modo planteas el circuito completo, con un amplificador de ganancia K y una función de transferencia (obtenida antes). A su salida conectas la carga, la realimentación y haces el análisis. Se puede hacer por variables de estado o como teoria de circuitos básica. Yo usé esta segunda.

Te queda un amplificador con una H(s) y una realimentación negativa con una T(s), usas la formula de la realimentación (o despejala, a mi me da flojera)
Después de todo este chorizo, te queda una H(s) con todas las variables del circuito, R1,R2,L,C1,C2 si mal no recuerdo. Ahí podés manosear los parametros y ver como se comporta. (usa algún soft como Mathlab, sino te vas a volver mono)
Cuando simules eso te queda el amplificador auto-oscilante, pero a una frecuencia mas alta (falta considerar el tiempo de transporte, que termina bajando bastante la frecuencia de oscilación), si querés agregarlo se pone mas complicada la matemática (y yo soy bastante vago, así que no lo hice jaja)
Te compartiría el papel donde hice todo este análisis, pero fue tirado hace mucho jaja.

Suerte con esto, no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## SebastianGJ

Hola foristas, espero tengan una buena noche, tengo una duda, puedo usar alguno de estos capacitores en reemplazo de C2 y C8?
Desconozco en qué material están hechos los azules y no encuentro mucha información sobre ellos, también si puede variar un poco los pF, he tratado de conseguirlos en las tiendas de electrónica y se me ha hecho imposible.
Gracias maestros


----------



## Alice

SebastianGJ dijo:


> Desconozco en qué material están hechos los azules


Son capacitores cerámicos y la diferencia que tienen con los carmelitas de la izquierda es el voltaje de ruptura, creo haber leído que pueden durar mas tiempo en lagares con mayor temperatura. Tampoco veo ningún inconveniente en utilizarlos *sí respetas los valores que aparecen en el circuito*


SebastianGJ dijo:


> también si puede variar un poco los pF,


En mi criterio yo tu no jugaría mucho con los valores en este tipo de amplificadores ya que si por casualidad algo falla en la puesta en marcha, podria después surgirte mas dudas de que fue o que pieza que cambie hizo que no me funciona, pues si algo puede fallar lo hara pero siempre es mejor dejarle menos margen de probabilidades no es así?
Suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## CMA's System

Quise colocar el video directo pero no me permite el formato.
+-92v a 365khz
Prueba de temperatura del eterno quema dedos, incluso a voltajes más bajos
Edit: Los mosfet que están sin disipador son irfp264n un mosfet "que no se puede usar para esos voltajes ni frecuencia porque calienta mucho" según leí por acá


----------



## DJ T3

CMA's System dijo:


> los probé hasta 380khz y van excelentes


Segun *ésta pagina* (el primer datasheet que encontre no lo decia), dice que soporta una frecuencia de 190MHz, creo que un par de KHz, por mas *falso* que sea, no le va afectar....


----------



## ejtagle

CMA's System dijo:


> Quise colocar el video directo pero no me permite el formato.
> +-92v a 365khz
> Prueba de temperatura del eterno quema dedos, incluso a voltajes más bajos
> Edit: Los mosfet que están sin disipador son irfp264n un mosfet "que no se puede usar para esos voltajes ni frecuencia porque calienta mucho" según leí por acá


Los IRFP260 en sí andan perfectamente a 1Mhz si se te da la gana de usarlos a esa frecuencia. El "tema", que yo he discutido bastante, es el diodo interno entre source y drain que tienen. Según el datasheet, es un diodo "lento" para esta aplicación. La realidad, es que mientras el diodo no conduzca, no debería haber ningún problema. Y si el deadtime que usamos impide que el diodo llegue a conducir (que como está diseñado el circuito, así es), entonces el IRFP260 debería andar perfectamente.
Hoy en día, hay mosfets superiores a un precio inferior, pero si sólo conseguís los 260, van a andar.


----------



## Jair j

Buenas queridos integrantes de este foro. 
Les comento que me animé a armar el amplificador ya tengo todos los componentes casi listo para montarlos. Pero me surge una duda estuve leyendo casi todo el foro y no ví nada sobre mi duda. Es lo siguiente el componente C1 es un condensador de 330pf pero no dice si hay que modificar su voltaje al aumentar la alimentación del amplicador. En mi caso lo voy a alimentar con +-80v. Será que puedo usar el condensador de 50v. No consigo de más. Gracias


----------



## DJ T3

En ese punto, no creo que supere los 50V.
Otra cosa es que en el esquema dice "mica", que soporta mas voltaje


----------



## Jair j

DJ T3 dijo:


> En ese punto, no creo que supere los 50V.
> Otra cosa es que en el esquema dice "mica", que soporta mas voltaje


Muchas gracias


----------



## Jair j

Les cuento que*:
H*ace un mes inicie la elaboración de este amplificador y no lo he podido hacerlo funcionar bien.
*R*evisé todo minuciosamente y está ok.
*P*ero el sonido me sale distor*S*ionado y cuando le intento subir más de la mitad de volumen se corta el audio y solo queda un pitido.
*H*ice todas las mediciones y están según las recomendaciones del señor Eduardo.
*L*o único es que si la alimentación del LM 311 está en 2.6 no sé si eso será el detalle uso zener de 3 voltios. Y lo estoy alimentando con +-38v.
*C*ualquier recomendación se los agradezco solo me falta probar con zener de 3.3v está semana.


----------



## DJ T3

Cual es la fuente de sonido?
Fotos del armado (ambas caras, iluminadas y enfocadas)?
Si cortocircuitas la entrada (entrada a masa), se escucha algun ruido?
Puede que esté oscilando, tienes osciloscopio para comprobar?
Otra cosa que pueden ser los componentes *falsificados*...


----------



## Jair j

DJ T3 dijo:


> Cual es la fuente de sonido?
> Fotos del armado (ambas caras, iluminadas y enfocadas)?
> Si cortocircuitas la entrada (entrada a masa), se escucha algun ruido?
> Puede que esté oscilando, tienes osciloscopio para comprobar?
> Otra cosa que pueden ser los componentes *falsificados*...


Para meter audio uso mi celular.
El armado está más que revisado, estoy usando la serie con la bombilla y solo enciende al conectar mientras carga los condensadores y se apaga al segundo. 
Esa prueba se cortocircuito de la entrada no la he realizado.
Lamentablemente no tengo osciloscopio, lo que he notado es que R15 y R17 se calientan sin meter audio ni carga.


----------



## DJ T3

Jair j dijo:


> Para meter audio uso mi celular


Mira en el foro, que se trató como adecuar la salida del telefono a algo mas manejable. Usas potenciometro o un pre?



Jair j dijo:


> El armado está más que revisado, estoy usando la serie con la bombilla y solo enciende al conectar mientras carga los condensadores y se apaga al segundo.


Es lo que deberia. Parece que esa parte viene bien.



Jair j dijo:


> Esa prueba se cortocircuito de la entrada no la he realizado


Haz la prueba, y comenta resultados.



Jair j dijo:


> Lamentablemente no tengo osciloscopio,


Puedes armarte uno, inclusive con la placa de audio de la PC, solo ten en cuenta de no pasar de tension (usa protecciones).



Jair j dijo:


> lo que he notado es que R15 y R17 se calientan sin meter audio ni carga.


Eso es normal, siempre que no sea excesivo. Se calienta, ya que la eficiencia de ese regulador es muy baja, y por eso disipa (calienta) la energia en la resistencia y el zener.


----------



## Jair j

DJ T3 dijo:


> Mira en el foro, que se trató como adecuar la salida del telefono a algo mas manejable. Usas potenciometro o un pre?
> 
> 
> Es lo que deberia. Parece que esa parte viene bien.
> 
> 
> Haz la prueba, y comenta resultados.
> 
> 
> Puedes armarte uno, inclusive con la placa de audio de la PC, solo ten en cuenta de no pasar de tension (usa protecciones).
> 
> 
> Eso es normal, siempre que no sea excesivo. Se calienta, ya que la eficiencia de ese regulador es muy baja, y por eso disipa (calienta) la energia en la resistencia y el zener.


Estoy usando un potenciómetro entre el teléfono y el amplificador.
Estoy esperando unos diodos zener de 3.3 voltios a ver si mejora.
Gracias por su ayuda en estos días hago más pruebas y comento los resultados.


----------



## nene

Buenas tardes a todos, 
les consulto si alguno ha podido implementar satisfactoriamente una protección contra cortocircuito a la salida del IR2110 UCD.

Quizás una resistencia en el drain del M1 y en el source del M2 de unos 0.020Ohm podrían servir para medir la corriente de cada rama, pero la duda que me surge es donde debería genera el apagado para que la etapa de salida no encienda.

Gracias a todos de antemano!
Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3

Mira en el foro que don rata publicó un excelente protector para parlantes. Aplica para todas las tecnologías


----------



## hugo ramos

Ok disculpas grupo, me encuentro con que el LOW SIDE Mosfet conmuta pero no el HIG SIDE mosfet. Ésta ves alimento con +-34V, los zeners de 5V y de la fuente de 12V para el Ir2110, alguna ayuda por favor


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Quizaz lo CI Ir2110 si quede malo tente canbiarlo por otro nuevo  , cheque lo diodo ( entre VCC y VB)  y lo capacitor ( entre VS y VB )del boostrap , cheque lo  transistor MosFet de arriba.
!Suerte!


----------



## DJ T3

Aparte de lo dicho por @Daniel Lopes , sube fotos iluminadas y enfocadas, diagramas o algo para tener referencia de lo que estas haciendo y diciendo


----------



## tupolev

Gerber actualizado


----------

